# General RPG and Anime style game thread: Talk about your favorite non FF series - Part 1



## Tazmo (Jul 23, 2011)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 23, 2011)

*General RPG and Anime style game thread: Talk about your favorite non FF series*

We all know FF has its own thread where you can discuss anything you want about the series, but on other major RPG franchises you usually have to post under specific games of the series or in the classic "which is better thread".
Well here you can discuss anything about any series as long as it rpg, past and present including the Suikoden series, Breath of Fire, the Tales Franchise, the Mana Franchise, Shin Megami games, Dragon Warrior etc.

I'll start it off with some points. 
-Although not considered a traditional rpg, the highly popular shenume (at least on the dreamcast) finally has some news regarding the third installment. In an article i got from PSxeterme apparently there may be an announcement regarding the game at E3, i can link it if you want. I stopped playing Shenume 2 half way through because i heard of the cliff hanger, but this is pretty exciting news.

-Id like to hear if anyone has any news on it , about a possible installement of Suikoden 6. Im a die hard fan of the series but i have heard nothing on it, it doesnt seem like its even being discussed, which is kind of werid seeing as ps2 had 4 installments of the franchise. Maybe they are waiting towards the later part of the systems lives, but hopefully the game will continue on the sony systems.

-and finally, is anybody excited about chaos wars? i think thats the name, its an tactical rpg i think that features rpg characters from several different franchise and at least one is shadow hearts. Ive been waiting for something like this for a while, i know there is game called namco x capcom but thats a japanese only release , but were getting this stateside.

-one other thing, i read in article, that persona two released in the us actually does contain the data on the alternative snow queen mission, is there anyway to access this like with a game shark.

*Some of the Recommended Series or Games (Best Games in the Series): *
Suikoden (II, III)

Persona and Shin Megami Tensei stuff (Nocturne, P3)

Breath of Fire (III, IV)

Grandia (I)

Chrono Cross/Trigger

Tales Series (Symphonia, Abyss)

Shadow Hearts (I, II)

Kingdom Hearts

Disgaea/Atelier Iris/Phantom Brave/ Nippon Stuff

Front Mission

Elder Scrolls Series

Wild Arms

Xenosaga (Xenogears)

Saga (not recommend by Me or Goofy T., but a fairly popular series in Japan) - avoid Unlimited Saga like the plague

Fire Emblem

Ogre Series 

Dragon Quest/Warrior

Valkyrie Profile

Vandal Hearts

Vagrant Story

Parasite Eve (II)

Shenmue

Mana Series

Ys (i personally like Ark of the Nap.)

Shining Series 

Lost Odyssey 

Valkryia Chronicles

Fallout 3

Lunar (avoid dragon song though)

Arc the Lad

Phantasy Star

*Not Rpgs per se, but games containing significant rpg elements that are recommended:*

Bioshock

Zelda Series (Link, Ocarina)

Castlevania Series (Sotn)

Alundra (this is usually considered an rpg, buts it almost identical to Zelda which is not, so i put it here)


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Thats basically the gist of it of why it is luke. Can anyone make any arguments for why it was asch or a fusion? I highly doubt it. There are too many things that point towards luke.




*Spoiler*: __ 




As far as I know:

Asch arguement point:
- His hand moved

Fusion arguement point:
- The person that shows up at tattaroo valley looks like a mixture of both, in a way

But as I see it, it's just Luke.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2011)

wait Mystic Ark, we shall all talk about that series...


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2011)

Aww no snazzy title?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Mystic Ark*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 23, 2011)

MrCinos said:


>


this smells like rpgmaker.......


----------



## Velocity (Jul 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Aww no snazzy title?



I could probably wrangle something up...


----------



## Gnome (Jul 23, 2011)

It's gone!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 23, 2011)

MrCinos said:


>



HAHAHAHA :rofl



> this smells like rpgmaker.......



Most likely is. Although a very good looking one.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 23, 2011)

MrCinos said:


>



 he's got a point. That's what manuals are for xD but still..


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 23, 2011)

anyone play Bahamut Lagoon? Looking to play Bahamut Lagoon but it suffers from having no US export >_<


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2011)

It is rpg maker, I know that sprite anywhere.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




We can get based on the contamination effect that their fonons fused. Of course the person looks like a mixture of both, since Luke is a replica of Asch to begin with and they're supposed to look practically like twins, to make matters worse the contamination effect means that one of them absorbed the fonons of the other. 



> Jade: Mieu, before we begin the work, please lend the sorcerers ring
> to Star. Theres something Id like to ask him.
> Mieu: Mieu? Okay.
> Jade: Star, are you an original? A replica test subject?
> ...



In this case Star the cheagle did die, but was revived when the replica died.
With Asch and Luke we see Asch die but yet we see Asch's body has life in it at the end when he twitches.
In the normal contamination effect, Asch is the one who returned and he absorbed Lukes fonons.


> >>> Contamination Part 3
> 
> Jade: Excuse me, Id like to talk with you about your research
> Spinoza: Dr. Balfour? This is a surprise.
> ...



What we can deduce from the end of the contamination effect sidequest.
Luke is _supposed_ to die. By fate Luke is supposed to die. What happens is that the original dies and then the original is revived by the death of the replica in a kind of chain reaction.
Asch misunderstands and think he's going to die which is why he was so reckless and angry the whole time. The fact is that Asch is supposed to go through the contamination effect and the big bang, Lukes fonons will merge with Aschs, and Luke is the only who will actually die. Jade however is hoping that Luke will be the one time he is wrong and that Luke will survive.
Jade says Asch died before the big bang but Dist says it has already begun and that the contamination effect cannot be avoided which leads to believe that Luke will still die as a result of the contamination effect and Asch will be revived as the fonons merge. Being perfect isofons it is Luke's fate to die. Apparently the only thing that will remain of Luke is his memories. Asch will take in all of Lukes memories.

So no matter what happened the two's bodies fused because of the contamination effect, the issue is whether Asch was revived as he's supposed to as by the way it works Luke is supposed to die, or if Luke defied fate and survived the contamination effect. .
So regardless of the situation you are supposed to get
A) It is Asch with his memories and Lukes memories
B) It is Luke with his memories and Asch's memories.

So based on the contamination effect in the end it was destined that the two lukes become one ultimately, which gives even more meaning to the game. By the score's creation Asch is supposed to die through prophecy. Luke is born and somehow Asch doesn't die in Akzeriuth and then they go to the tower of Rem a miners town and neither Asch nor Luke die. Both Lukes defy fate. Asch lives because of Lukes creation allowing him to dodge the score,  yet by Lukes creation Asch is suppose to 'die' and be revived in a process that will kill Luke. What makes matter's worse is we know for sure Luke can be subject to contamination because the Jewel of Lorelei fused with him which only makes it seem more likely that Luke will die.

However judging the themes of the game it seems that Asch only modified his fate, so that he didn't die in the minor's town but ultimately died, where as Luke who was not bound to the score but was fated to die by the contamination effect ultimately survived.
So by that I assume that Luke is the one who survived, but he has Asch's memories.

In the case that it's Asch with Lukes memories he could of been holding Lukes sword in that position out of remembrance or because he didn't have anywhere to latch his sword onto his side .
Game was deep bro.

Asch is fated to die through religious prophecy and Luke is fated to die through scientific theory. It seems that religion was inaccurate and science ended up false 

Oh and heres the link to the script hidden-currents.org/abyss/sidequests-fix.doc


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



For me, sword = sideways tells me enough. 




Also, good post, ensoriki.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 23, 2011)

When it comes to Abyss....I like to go into depth because the game has so much depth.

Symphonia had depth in it's sidequests too but Abyss was just deeper.
I think that's part of why I like it over Symphonia as a whole. You get this charming cast in Symphonia and with skits you get to go into their heads. Then with Abyss you get this also charming cast and with skits you get to go into their heads and then with sidequests you get to go deeper into them or the world around them


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> When it comes to Abyss....I like to go into depth because the game has so much depth.
> 
> Symphonia had depth in it's sidequests too but Abyss was just deeper.
> I think that's part of why I like it over Symphonia as a whole. You get this charming cast in Symphonia and with skits you get to go into their heads. Then with Abyss you get this also charming cast and with skits you get to go into their heads and then with sidequests you get to go deeper into them or the world around them



I agree.
Abyss is my favorite Tales game to this day.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 23, 2011)

Let's get some real game talk

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI-9kh0NvPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2011)

My Legaia was stolen, never finished


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> My Legaia was stolen, never finished



I have both games.  

Beaten both. Though Legend is still the better game by far.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 23, 2011)

Am I the only one who played Tales of Innocence?


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> My Legaia was stolen, never finished



I know how you feel. I borrowed Legaia, but now have no idea where it is and/or who has it now. It was annoying at times, but not a bad game in my opinion.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 23, 2011)

nekoryuuha said:


> I know how you feel. I borrowed Legaia, but now have no idea where it is and/or who has it now. It was annoying at times, but not a bad game in my opinion.



It's the only series with one of the most funnest and most rarest turn based battle system I've ever encountered. I never seen it in any other game.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Is there any news on the latest dragon quest game?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Is there any news on the latest dragon quest game?



I believe it comes out later this year near the end for Japan or early 2012.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I believe it comes out later this year near the end for Japan or early 2012.



Really?

What's your source? =)

Also, are there any (gameplay) vids out, yet? Or any info at all?


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jul 23, 2011)

I got a question. Who here has played the last remnant? Just curious because I got it a while back and started playing it and I liked it for the most part. A decent game from what I've played though I haven't got around to completing it yet.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 23, 2011)

About the OP, say whatever you want about Unlimited Saga and its gameplay, but the music is pretty sweet.



zenieth said:


> My Legaia was stolen, never finished



Ebay is your friend.

How far did you get?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2011)

I have no idea sesha. I had it back when I was like 7.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb_OTx6i5M8[/YOUTUBE]

Btw Zen IIRC you said you bought Ys SEVEN. How do you like it?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2011)

In other news, My loki heard Red Rider was talking shit about Hitoshura.

Looks like war cry says you aint talking no more 

edit: No idea too busy being a lazy fuck and playing God Eater Burst first


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJXRSoIz7iA[/YOUTUBE]



zenieth said:


> In other news, My loki heard Red Rider was talking shit about Hitoshura.
> 
> Looks like war cry says you aint talking no more
> 
> edit: No idea too busy being a lazy fuck and playing God Eater Burst first



Get to it. You will fucking love it. Adol is Godai with a sword.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 23, 2011)

Y's Seven is fucking amazing. I beat it a couple days back. Some of my favorite boss battles ever.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Really?
> 
> What's your source? =)
> 
> Also, are there any (gameplay) vids out, yet? Or any info at all?




This one says end of this year: Written in April.


This one says 2012: Written in may


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 23, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> Y's Seven is fucking amazing. I beat it a couple days back. Some of my favorite boss battles ever.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yICmlXlqKLM[/YOUTUBE]

Though my favorite Ys game is still Oath followed by 1 & 2. 

Luckily the translation to 5 is almost done.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2011)

Finished Wild Arms XF.

Wow that was bitter sweet.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2011)

and people ignored my post.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 23, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> and people ignored my post.



I'm sorry, but when did you post? I even didn't get an e-mail notification for you...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2011)

nekoryuuha said:


> I'm sorry, but when did you post? I even didn't get an e-mail notification for you...


  Today, 10:13 AM Post 8


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 24, 2011)

So I am currently playing Mana Khemia for the PSP and I'm addicted to it right now. The FFX-ish system of character growth and switching characters on the fly mid-battle is really fun.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 24, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> This one says end of this year: Written in April.
> 
> 
> This one says 2012: Written in may



Awesome. ^^

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 24, 2011)

Sesha said:


> About the OP, say whatever you want about Unlimited Saga and its gameplay, but the music is pretty sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FF in general, Chrono Trigger, Tales games, Lost Odyssey all have great music, but actually are great games at the same time; speak of the devil listening to Lost Odyssey main theme now, so whats your point

besides it cant be that good as I cant recall anything from it

What system is the next DQ for , I am guessing 3ds since apparently square doesnt make them on consoles anymore?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2011)

God Eater Burst is fun, but it seems more geared towards the slashers rather than your gunners.


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> FF in general, Chrono Trigger, Tales games, Lost Odyssey all have great music, but actually are great games at the same time; speak of the devil listening to Lost Odyssey main theme now, so whats your point
> 
> besides it cant be that good as I cant recall anything from it
> 
> *What system is the next DQ for , I am guessing 3ds since apparently square doesnt make them on consoles anymore?*



Did DQX, a Wii exclusive DQ game, completely skip the mind?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Did DQX, a Wii exclusive DQ game, completely skip the mind?



Yeah lol. One of the biggest game and still is Wii exclusive.. I wonder if they are going to move the project to the Wii U.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2011)

God's Eater Burst would benefit greatly from dual Analog.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkDasPSBMms[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS6uCIqrs0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 24, 2011)

What!!!!!!!!!! Im suprised, honestly as much as I dislike the Wii, I am rather pleased with this news, better than getting it on the 3ds anyways.

Hey  does anyone remeber the name of this game, you play  as a warrior human who is infact immortal, and the witch who turned you immortal is with you, and i think there is a goddess as well. You dont age, but the rest of your party ages, and i think the game takes place of several years. I believe it was a psp rpg.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

Are you guys anticipating Disgaea 4?

I've never played a Disgaea game before, but Disgaea 4 looks fun, from what I've seen.

What is you guys' opinion about Disgaea games?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

Disgaea is some cool shit, get to level 9999 and not afraid of anything


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Disgaea is some cool shit, get to level 9999 and not afraid of anything



Awesome.

I might buy Disgaea 4 when it comes out here in october.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Are you guys anticipating Disgaea 4?
> 
> I've never played a Disgaea game before, but Disgaea 4 looks fun, from what I've seen.
> 
> What is you guys' opinion about Disgaea games?



I have every Disgaea and NIS game(except Soul Nomad), Laharl fan always, hyped as fuck for HD sprites.

Only issue I have is alot of the content is DLC.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 25, 2011)

Playing a Disgaea game is like taking care of a 2-year-old kid. You have to give a lot of attention and time to it. In my experience, I stopped playing once and I couldn't get back to it.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I have every Disgaea and NIS game(except Soul Nomad), Laharl fan always, hyped as fuck for HD sprites.
> 
> Only issue I have is alot of the content is DLC.





dspr8_rugged said:


> Playing a Disgaea game is like taking care of a 2-year-old kid. You have to give a lot of attention and time to it. In my experience, I stopped playing once and I couldn't get back to it.



I see. Thanks for the info, guys. ^^

Also, is Disgaea 4 already released in the US?
And is the DLC/will the DLC for Disgaea 4 expensive?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2011)

Not yet, coming in fall, and DLC is pretty cheap I suppose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

A new thread? Shouldn't this just be a subforum?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2011)

Eventually


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

And I wanna be mod.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

No your not old enough.
I wanna be dom.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

That's now what your girlfriend said.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's now what your girlfriend said.



Your too old?
Too flatulent?
Too small?
Smell like Ultros?


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2011)

And I wish Tifa and Yuna was real and I can tit fuck them, but we can't always get what we want dammit.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

...
...
wut.


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> ...
> ...
> wut.



It was in response to CMX wanting to be a mod (lol). I didn't know like 5 posts was going to pop up before mines.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2011)

That ummm.....came out of left field.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> It was in response to CMX wanting to be a mod (lol). I didn't know like 5 posts was going to pop up before mines.


...
...
tit fucking Yuna.


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2011)

Blame everyone posting at the same time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Lmao!! wtf did I just read? lol


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> ...
> ...
> tit fucking Yuna.



Yuna has tits...nice small ones. I can make 'em bigger. 

Is anyone hyped for Catherine tommorow? I'm going to try to solo it in one day.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Blame everyone posting at the same time.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfjtpp90lu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Blame everyone posting at the same time.



Wish I could sometimes as I have the same problem due to low typing speed. 'Tis why I use/abuse the quote function.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd titty-fuck Yuna.

But save that for the Final Fantasy thread. 


As for general RPGs I would talk about the one I'm playing now but it's Pokemon and they have their own fucking section. Bull shit.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd titty-fuck Yuna.





Cum get some


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

I've done some oreienting today, and these are the games that looked interesting imo:

- Ar Tonelico 
- Star Ocean: The last hope - international
- Atelier Iris: Rorona
- Disgaea 3
- Trinity universe
- Hyperdimension Neptunia
- Eternal Sonata (though I've already beaten this game on my Xbox 360)

All for the PS3.

Can you guys please give me your opinion about these games?
I'd like to buy one of these, but I'm not sure which one's the right choice.

I'm looking for a decent story, replayability, good gameplay (preferably battles like Tales of games, but I do like something new, too, I guess) and a cool/nice cast of characters.

Thanks in advance.



ensoriki said:


> Cum get some



Sheena has always been one of my favorite female characters


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2011)

If you want replayability and tales like fights then I'd say star ocean.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Cum get some


I shit you not, I masturbated to her picture from the guidebook while on the toilet.


Scizor said:


> I've done some oreienting today, and these are the games that looked interesting imo:
> 
> - Ar Tonelico
> - Star Ocean: The last hope - international
> ...



Disgaea 3 would be the pick for replay value, but the gameplay is Disgaea. 

Eternal Sonata has great gameplay, kind of similar to a Tales game in that it's more action than turn based and has combo moves like a Tales game. It is the best choice out of the listing if you ask me. Excellent sound track but the story is very... I wouldn't say mediocre, but I would say retarded. It starts interestingly enough and the disintegrates into a giant WTF at the end. Even more so than Star Ocean III.

Star Ocean is a great game though. It has incredible cinematic sequences in it if that's your thing and great Star Ocean gameplay.

Trinity Universe is boring. Stay far away.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I shit you not, I masturbated to her picture from the guidebook while on the toilet.



To Sheena?


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2011)

Do you get to play with Sheena? Right now she just pops up every now and then to try and kill Collete. I would totally want to play with this fine ass.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I shit you not, I masturbated to her picture from the guidebook while on the toilet.


I cant even make fun of you for it, cause I would of to.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Do you get to play with Sheena? Right now she just pops up every now and then to try and kill Collete. I would totally want to play with this fine ass.


Yes you do.
She fights with cards slashing people with them and using ninjutsu shit.



Spoilers.
She dies 
Keep playing to find out how
bwahahahaha
No I was joking.
Everyone but Lloyd & Collette dies 
Tis a shame.
TOS fans spoil nothing


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I've done some oreienting today, and these are the games that looked interesting imo:
> 
> - Ar Tonelico
> - Star Ocean: The last hope - international
> ...





> - Ar Tonelico



It looks lackluster compared to the first 2 games on the PS2. 



> - Star Ocean: The last hope - international



Pretty good despite a certain event in game. More content IIRC compared to the 360 version.



> - Atelier Iris: Rorona



Stay away unless you want to feel ripped off. This game felt so slow, very slow in combat which is sad considering the Iris games and Mana Khemia were fast paced. And the ungodly unneeded time limit which gets wasted too damn fast. By that I mean you can waste days traveling in a dungeon or area just to collect material for item creation. Item creation also wastes days. And you might end up at times with wasted effort when it fucks up.



> - Disgaea 3



Fun ass game. I even bought the Raspberyl add-on.



> - Trinity universe



The only decent game made by this company. Although a bit slow.



> - Hyperdimension Neptunia



Looks very meh.



> - Eternal Sonata (though I've already beaten this game on my Xbox 360)



This was very good surprisingly. But since you played it. It's good to know that the PS3 version has added stuff.

I also suggest Resonance of Fate if you want a fun game. Nier as well.


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Yes you do.
> She fights with cards slashing people with them and using ninjutsu shit.
> 
> 
> ...



You are an evil person and I dunt like u no mo.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 25, 2011)

esura, don't listen to him. Someone does die though, I won spoil it =p


----------



## Dash (Jul 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I've done some oreienting today, and these are the games that looked interesting imo:
> 
> - Ar Tonelico
> - Star Ocean: The last hope - international
> ...



Only game on that list I played was Star Ocean 4. The story and characters were absolutely horrible but I was able to stomach it for 40 or so hours (I forgot just how long it was exactly) because the gameplay was decent and entertaining. The battle are reminiscent of the Tales series although they're not even close to their level partly because Star Ocean is a one player game. 

I thought it was worth the $20 I spent on it though, might play it again with a different party.

Edit: I forgot I also played Eternal Sonata too. Fun game and a very unique style.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> To Sheena?


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> esura, don't listen to him. Someone does die though, I won spoil it =p


I'm guessing Collette. That old lady from the village was going to tell me what will happen to her in her journey but then the village got ransacked and I got kicked out. So I guess her plight is similar to the summoner's pilgrimage from FFX.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes. Fap fap fap fap fap.
> 
> I also had a lot of masturbatory experiences with the original *Diablo manual*.



Joking right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

Have you ever seen the Diablo manual? I mean, have you?!?!?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm guessing Collette. That old lady from the village was going to tell me what will happen to her in her journey but then the village got ransacked and I got kicked out. So I guess her plight is similar to the summoner's pilgrimage from FFX.



You'll see


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYmFVAc35EU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Luckily we're getting this game for PS3 in English.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2011)

Sheena is definitely great but I think Tear can give her a run for her money.


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2011)

Sheena vs Tear.....START!

I'll save my opinion for later.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 25, 2011)

Sheena all day


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYmFVAc35EU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Luckily we're getting this game for PS3 in English.



I want that. When does it come out?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2011)

Tear's mah girl. She has a certain elegance about her.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want that. When does it come out?



Either late this year or probably early next year. Either way we're getting it.



Farming got hardcore when you start combing like you just walked out of KH.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn right we are. 

Of course I'll be busy playing Dark Souls by then so I won't remember.  Then I'll be (hopefully) playing Diablo III.


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2011)

Do Luke boink Tear endgame? Cause I'm sensing some stuff between the brat and Tear.

EDIT: I might have to buy a new copy of Abyss....goddamn smudge on my disc I got from Gamestop and my OCD behavior about disc appearance made me get a soft cloth...try to wipe the smudge out, and my scratch less, but dirty game is now clean but scratched up! ARGHHHH!! This is why I hate buying used shit. I should of just spent 60 bucks on it for the brand new copy on Amazon.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm guessing Collette. That old lady from the village was going to tell me what will happen to her in her journey but then the village got ransacked and I got kicked out. So I guess her plight is similar to the summoner's pilgrimage from FFX.



Yeah she dies but the desians cloned her.
So everyone else but she and Lloyd die, trying to protect Lloyd.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Do Luke boink Tear endgame? Cause I'm sensing some stuff between the brat and Tear.


She wants his body but he dies at the end of the game


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Yeah she dies but the desians cloned her.
> So everyone else but she and Lloyd die, trying to protect Lloyd.





ensoriki said:


> She wants his body but he dies at the end of the game



 **


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2011)

ANYWAY, ignoring ensoriki for a sec. I won't spoil the ending but lets just say the feeling becomes mutual between the two.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> **



You should play to see how it all turns out.
Trust me, my spoilers will only enhance the game, I specifically was selective of what I told you 

I already told him tear wanted to boink him.
But he died at the end.
Mutual feelings don't mean nothing if you _die_ at the end 

Only fools who do not understand the perfection of my words and their significance to the story would have you ignore me.
What could be greater than going forward in symphonia with the knowledge that people die and do not return.
The crumbling of Lloyd's world as sacrifices are continually made for him when sacrifices are what he hates the most.

Only one who does not know what I speak of would argue against me.


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok....*blocks ears*


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok....*blocks ears*



The best part is how they all die turning into a dragon on top of the lighthouse with the power of lighthouse.

Or in Abyss when Luke tries to wound the planet and is defeated by gravity.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2011)

Ya know what, its just nonsensical to argue with you from this point on.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Ya know what, its just nonsensical to argue with you from this point on.



Clearly you do not recall the significance of the moments I bring up.
.


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Ya know what, its just nonsensical to argue with you from this point on.



Tis ain't true right?

I was hoping for a happier ending for these games given how whimsical the game feels as is.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Clearly you do not recall the significance of the moments I bring up.
> .


I recall them, but not to the point where everyone more or less dies from your standview.





Esura said:


> Tis ain't true right?
> 
> I was hoping for a happier ending for these games given how whimsical the game feels as is.



Of course its not true. You'll be satisfied with how the game ends.


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Of course its not true. You'll be satisfied with how the game ends.



Ok, cause so far, these Tales games don't feel as dark as people act like they are so I'm expecting overall happy endings and Tear having Luke's baby and shit.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I recall them, but not to the point where everyone more or less dies from your standview.


I don't like when I try to make things as clear to those who played the game without spoiling things for Esura and people don't get the hint 



> Of course its not true. You'll be satisfied with how the game ends.


He's lying



> Ok, cause so far, these Tales games don't feel as dark as people act like they are so I'm expecting overall happy endings and Tear having Luke's baby and shit.


Luke Fon Fabre dies at the end of the game.
Anyone who played the game and does not realize this, needs to read the sentence again...and again...and again...till they get the hint and then go "oooooooh I see what he's saying".

Everything I say is for a reason.
Mura just doesn't understand it at the moment.

Lots of people die in Abyss actually.
Good and bad.
In fact when you get to the turning point we've all been talking to you about, you'll recall that turning point happens because of thousands of lives being lost. 

Let's talk about how fucking retardedly amazing Jade is
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfkBbvBCDmU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxB8dC5bDZ4&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtCiP8B2xpc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

Indignation was only good in Phantasia.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Indignation was only good in Phantasia.




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFak_z35nF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

Hell yeah! Classic.

Makes me want to go play right now.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> It looks lackluster compared to the first 2 games on the PS2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dash said:


> Only game on that list I played was Star Ocean 4. The story and characters were absolutely horrible but I was able to stomach it for 40 or so hours (I forgot just how long it was exactly) because the gameplay was decent and entertaining. The battle are reminiscent of the Tales series although they're not even close to their level partly because Star Ocean is a one player game.
> 
> I thought it was worth the $20 I spent on it though, might play it again with a different party.
> 
> Edit: I forgot I also played Eternal Sonata too. Fun game and a very unique style.



Thanks for the feedback guys. =)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, thanks guys.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 25, 2011)

.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

What's the next good RPG coming out? I'm tired of playing Pokemons already.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

Did you play the megaman battle network games?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's the next good RPG coming out? I'm tired of playing Pokemons already.



Disgaea 4(?)


----------



## Dash (Jul 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's the next good RPG coming out? I'm tired of playing Pokemons already.



I don't think there is anything good coming out until Skyrim, which is going to be released around November. Quite a while from now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

Shit. 

I guess I gotta play more Pokemon.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 25, 2011)

Dark Souls drops in September


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 25, 2011)

Deus Ex will be dropping in august


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2011)

And I will be getting both.

Catherine tomorrow.  :3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

It's July. That's forever away.

And I thought Dark Souls didn't come out until October?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2011)

Think it's release is October 1st.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

That's too far away! You fucking cockteasing Japanese cuntsuckers! I want my game and I want it now! TRANSLATE TRANSLATE TRANSLATE!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 25, 2011)

Yea im getting Catherine Deluxe release tomorrow, though ill probably let it sit in the wrapping, the block climbing was bad enough as it is, but now i hear the game is ridiculously difficult on top of that; but great sig bossy, need to go watch hellsing ultimate

eh I preordered dark souls, thought they said September, but eh october is fine


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 25, 2011)

Getting Catherine tomorrow too. Even though I think I'll suck on Normal...any good RPG's you guys could recommend? I have PSP, 360, and Wii, DS PS2, and if they could be bought cheap for used on either GS or possibly Amazon...

FF's I'm good with. same with SMT games and Disgeas( dont think I'll be buying that again) I'm not really into the turn based strategy, just want something simple, maybe I'll go get Y's Seven if its cheap or something...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 25, 2011)

the shining series are all hack and slash, so is kingdom hearts


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 25, 2011)

xenoblade chronicles in august...

... if you're european that is. but americans can always use dolphin and emulate it so it's no big deal.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 25, 2011)

Why aren't they bringing it to the US? That makes no sense...I enjoy hack n slash but KH is too boring now. And the story is getting too BS for me. Ugh, everybody with their keyblades and hearts and etc.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2011)

Having never played a Monster Hunter style game before. GEB is freaking agonizing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Having never played a Monster Hunter style game before. GEB is freaking agonizing.



MH is worse. Probably fun for others but I don't particularly like try timing on cooking food as a mission.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2011)

I enjoy GEB, it's simple enough, it's just this damned aiming system on a PSP. Not to mention these big hunts will knock off a good deal of health.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 25, 2011)

MHFU is good. Weird for me since I'm used to more...whatever RPG's but it's still fun. Was thinking of getting this game too when I get Catherine; anyone played it yet? The battle system def looks interesting. Dont care too much about boring dungeons since Persona had a lot of those and it never really bothered me much...


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2011)

2 chi-yu and a viajra.

Fucking hell


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 25, 2011)

lol, this pic has potential


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm getting the regular copy of Catherine. I was originally going to get the Love is Over edition but I had to cancel it to pay for my PS3 a few weeks ago. A few days ago I came upon some spare change and preordered the regular edition so I can get the soundtrack and artbook.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

Are you on god damn Disc 2 yet Esura...jeebus.

Or atleast tell me in Abyss you've reached Akzeriuth.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 25, 2011)

> Catherine has a star-studded voice cast. Troy Baker plays the role of the lead, Vincent; Michelle Ruff takes on the role of his girlfriend, Katherine, and* Laura Bailey is behind the voice of Catherine*, his seductive new playmate.



Fucking sold.


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Are you on god damn Disc 2 yet Esura...jeebus.
> 
> Or atleast tell me in Abyss you've reached Akzeriuth.



Um, I'm on hiatus on Wii/GC/PS2 games right now since I got my new PS3. I'll probably hit them back up once I'm done with Catherine.



Elzam Branstein said:


> Fucking sold.



Fucking late. 

I thought everyone knew that by now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm getting the regular copy of Catherine. I was originally going to get the Love is Over edition but I had to cancel it to pay for my PS3 a few weeks ago. A few days ago I came upon some spare change and preordered the regular edition so I can get the soundtrack and artbook.



Ill be picking up the love is over edition tomorrow, though i probably wont play the game anytime soon.

I just got the seeker of the deep dunegon on lost odyssey, and need to smack around killalon; then its finishing off vesperia, then magna carta 2. I got lazy with abyss and am just watching the anime, which actually through what I played flows the game very closely.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright, I really don't know which game to get.

I've watched gameplay footage and video reviews of the games I listed before and the games that were recommended to me, but none of them seem to be it for me >.<

Do you guys have some more recommendations for me? (PS3 games only, please and, preferably, 'anime style' fighters/RPGs)


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Alright, I really don't know which game to get.
> 
> I've watched gameplay footage and video reviews of the games I listed before and the games that were recommended to me, but none of them seem to be it for me >.<
> 
> Do you guys have some more recommendations for me? (PS3 games only, please and, preferably, *'anime style' fighters*/RPGs)



Blazblue CS and Arcana Heart 3?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Blazblue CS and Arcana Heart 3?



I own BlazBlue CS for the Xbox 360 and I'm trying to sell it atm. (Not because I don't like the game, but because I dont like the Xbox.)

And arcana heart 3 might be an idea.. thanks. =)

Any more recommendations, guys?

Edit: I've looked into Arcana heart 3 and it looks.. lacking, imo. =/


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Edit: I've looked into Arcana heart 3 and it looks.. lacking, imo. =/



It's a fighter first and foremost, and a damn good and balanced one, if you're looking for a huge story mode like Blazblue or Tekken 6, then it isn't for you. 

Also great netcode.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It's a fighter first and foremost, and a damn good and balanced one, if you're looking for a huge story mode like Blazblue or Tekken 6, then it isn't for you.
> 
> Also great netcode.



I see. Thanks for the info =)


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 26, 2011)

God Eater: Burst was more... tedious than agonizing.  The difficulty curve was a gentle slope to a small hill--the game was solid at best, and piss easy at worst.  And, let's not get started on that story and voice acting.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 26, 2011)

I've heard far worse voice acting in recent games. It's not phenomenal but I'm not seeing anything worth complaining about.

edit: I shouldn't say hard so much as annoying as I'm not used to such a all about aiming system. Then again I don't play that many slashers on a handheld.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 26, 2011)

They were more hilarious than a negative.

The story is some of the dumbest, cliched shlock I've had the misfortune of experiencing, though--even for a Squeenix game.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 26, 2011)

Bro you playing the same publisher cause that's by Namco.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 26, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Ill be picking up the love is over edition tomorrow, though i probably wont play the game anytime soon.
> 
> *I just got the seeker of the deep dunegon on lost odyssey,* and need to smack around killalon; then its finishing off vesperia, then magna carta 2. I got lazy with abyss and am just watching the anime, which actually through what I played flows the game very closely.



What disk are you on? I haven't played Lost Odyssey in a minute, but it was so fun  I left off on the fourth disk.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2011)

JRPG this year suck  Ain't SHIT coming out...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

Dark Souls is coming out. We still have that. Though technically it's not a pure JRPG, it's still gonna be badass.

Otherwise you're right. This year hasn't been too kind. There have been a couple good ones though.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 26, 2011)

yeah, the good ones coming out in japan like tales of Xillia


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

What's you guys' opinion about Agarest: generations of war?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

I've never played that game. But I bet it's for whores.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've never played that game. But I bet it's for whores.



How so, though?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

It just seems like that kinda game. Isn't it part of a 1000000000000000000 chapter series or something? Or am I thinking about something else?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It just seems like that kinda game. Isn't it part of a 1000000000000000000 chapter series or something? Or am I thinking about something else?



I don't know much about the game, but I think you're thinking of something else..

Or maybe not.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 26, 2011)

Dammit kiddies go make a game in rpg maker or a pokemon mod.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 26, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> JRPG this year suck  Ain't SHIT coming out...



Sad but true, only Atelier Totori, Disgaea 4, and Dark Souls. 

So many fighters on the other hand coming.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Sad but true, only Atelier Totori, Disgaea 4, and Dark Souls.
> 
> So many fighters on the other hand coming.



Well if you speak Japanese you can jump on Xillia.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

Disgaea 4 may or may not even be that great either.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

*No One Gets The Prinnies Until Valvatorez Keeps His Promise (Disgaea 4)*



> We’re only a month away from the release of Disgaea 4: A Promise Unforgotten and NIS America sent over a batch of English screenshots to give us a look at the game’s localization. It appears that Fuka and Valvatorez have a history, she knew him while he was still a tyrant.
> 
> Disgaea 4: A Promise Unforgotten will be released on September 6 in North America.



You can watch the screenshots 

*Source:*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope they have those samurai cats back from Makai Kingdom.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

They have good listings.


Also, you can look here for configuration and other recommendations:


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> What's you guys' opinion about Agarest: generations of war?


I'm playing it currently. I'm enjoying it for 2-3 hours a day but wouldn't recommend much to others. I had to restart the game on easy as it was too hard for comfortable playthrough and I didn't want to grind (this process is really tedious in the game).

I'm mostly playing through it and recently released Agarest War Zero in order to fully enjoy third game in the series which seems to be much better:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj3K1OhKG4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> I'm playing it currently. I'm enjoying it for 2-3 hours a day but wouldn't recommend much to others. I had to restart the game on easy as it was too hard for compfortable playthrough and I didn't want to grind (this process is really tedious in the game).
> 
> I'm mostly playing though it and recently released Agarest War Zero in order to fully enjoy third game in the series which seems to be much better:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj3K1OhKG4E[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks for the feedback.

I guess this isn't the game for me, either =/


----------



## Trunkten (Jul 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They have good listings.
> 
> 
> Also, you can look here for configuration and other recommendations:



Great, now I'm totally gonna get addicted to the old BoFs. Daaaaaaaaaaaamn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

It's even more fun if you hack a PSP and put the emulators on it.


----------



## Trunkten (Jul 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's even more fun if you hack a PSP and put the emulators on it.



If only my PSP battery didn't have to be removed to charge it...


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 26, 2011)

No scrub put the emulators on your DS .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

DS is tiny and garbage. PSP is large and hooks up to your TV and plays anything. 


DS...


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> DS is tiny and garbage. PSP is large and hooks up to your TV and plays anything.


Wut u talking bout son.
PSP is smaller.



> DS...


Mah ds played porn.
Mah psp didn't.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 26, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Mah ds played porn.
> Mah psp didn't.



      .


----------



## Velocity (Jul 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> DS is tiny and garbage. PSP is large and hooks up to your TV and plays anything.
> 
> 
> DS...



You're just jealous 'cause the DS actually got support from developers.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 26, 2011)

If you guys really miss playing good RPGs, you should really try Exit Fate and Barkley Shut Up and Jam Gaiden. I have mentioned them here before but it's a shame how many people don't play them just because they aren't commercial games. Exit Fate is pretty much a Suikoden game which isn't Suikoden and Barkley is a satire RPG and insanely funny, the funniest game I have played. Although it needs to be said that it's not only funny but it's also very fun to play and a great game in general and the way it's completely serious while being so over-the-top is amazing.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 26, 2011)

Trunkten said:


> If only my PSP battery didn't have to be removed to charge it...



Wait... what?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm not listening to you trolls anymore.  DS is larger than the PSP? What kind of shit are you on? Maybe if you put the screens together, but that doesn't actually count. DS is tiny-as-hell.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not listening to you trolls anymore.  DS is larger than the PSP? What kind of shit are you on? Maybe if you put the screens together, but that doesn't actually count. DS is tiny-as-hell.



Both screens count son.
Dual screen.
Gotta count the whole package son.


----------



## Esura (Jul 26, 2011)

Catherine on Easy was...ok until Day 5. Game is hard as shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Both screens count son.
> Dual screen.
> Gotta count the whole package son.



Not when 90% of the time one of the two screens doesn't even do anything. Does not count. Does not count!


----------



## Gnome (Jul 26, 2011)

I like how most games utilize the Dual Screen

Top Screen: Everything Visual.
Bottom Screen: MAP/GIANT BUTTON(S).


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not when 90% of the time one of the two screens doesn't even do anything. Does not count. Does not count!



90 % of the time the PSP is a paper weight, doesn't stop me from saying it has weight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

Still doesn't count. You're still playing on a tiny-ass square half the size of the playable PSP screen. It makes a difference.

And you can hook it up to your TV. 50x bigger than the DS.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Still doesn't count. You're still playing on a tiny-ass square half the size of the playable PSP screen. It makes a difference.
> 
> And you can hook it up to your TV. 50x bigger than the DS.



But then it looks ugly. Also for the DS, it's not possible to fully pay attention to both screens at once.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 26, 2011)

But every PSP game I've hooked up to the TV looks like absolute crap.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 26, 2011)

This thread needs to be enlightened like me, handheld systems suck because small screens suck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

Doesn't look ugly to me. It looks just fine. A little old-school I guess; maybe you chumps need to go play on your PCs and buy a new graphics card while you're at it.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 26, 2011)

Experiencing GEB's story. Upt to rank 3. I can tell where the story is going so far and it is pretty cliched but nothing so absolutely hammy that I find it hilarious.

Well other than Alisa's freak out and Eric's death, but I'm pretty sure the latter is intentional.


----------



## Trunkten (Jul 26, 2011)

nekoryuuha said:


> Wait... what?



Well, its my brother's old PSP. He gave it to me after the disk tray half-broke and the pin in the charger port snapped, so you have to take the battery out and use this thing he got off the internet to charge it. Not complaining as the PSP was free, but such a pain when you can't charge and play.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, that would suck. The PSP dies pretty fast. I'd just buy a new one if I were you.


----------



## Trunkten (Jul 26, 2011)

I've thought about it, but then I remember things cost money...

Plus, I'm going to be done with BoF by tomorrow at this rate anyway thanks to fast forward. Goodbye grinding!


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> This thread needs to be enlightened like me, handheld systems suck because small screens suck.



Handheld systems are beast because portability is beast.

One thing I didn't get is why the fuck people make basically console based games excusing graphics and resolution but put it on handhelds and the game itself is terrible for pick up and play.

You know those RPG's where it's you can only save at a save spot?
Those games are terrible for portables, why the fuck do they make them.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 26, 2011)

I must say that if there's one thing I'm impressed by in this game it's the AI.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Catherine on Easy was...ok until Day 5. Game is hard as shit.



Doing Normal run LIKE A BOSS. Thyat's whne the ice blocks get oyu right? Shiiiiiit~~~ Meh, I'll do fine I think. Only on Day....three?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2011)

Catherine's retarded hardness(Jokes, lol) sounds annoying. Sounds like a interesting story but a very very annoying gameplay format. Guess I'll see when get it in tomorrow from Gamefly.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 26, 2011)

Won't be able to play Catherine till Friday.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 26, 2011)

Porbably won't get it til September


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> This thread needs to be enlightened like me, handheld systems suck because small screens suck.



there is much truth here, especially the 3ds , what good is 3d effects if the screen is the size of a playing card

btw got my Catherine today, deluxe edition, ps3 version of course; apparently on the deluxe version the ost and artbook are bundled together, now this baby is going to sit and look good on my shelf 

when the game drops in price i might get an xbox version to play

also finished up lost odyssey today, well the dlc anyway; it was good to play that game again after two years; definitely one of the rare RPG masterpieces in the last 5 years or so - seriously this game exemplifies all that is needed from an rpg; great story, beautiful music and artwork, solid graphics, and functional not overly complicated game play - honestly there are no ifs ands or buts about it, this is easily one of the most underrated games on the current generation 

now to finish vesperia and then i can play MC2


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 26, 2011)

You'll love vesperia, though some find it's story weak. And lost odyssey was an amazing play


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 26, 2011)

Meh, I'm not finding it that hard, once I figure out the solutions anyway. It's like on of the things that's right under your nose and you feel stupid when you get it and are like "Oh!". Now starting Day 4, well tomorrow anyways, Night.


----------



## Esura (Jul 26, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Doing Normal run LIKE A BOSS. *Thyat's whne the ice blocks get oyu right? Shiiiiiit~~~ Meh, I'll do fine I think.* Only on Day....three?



Yeah, that shit is hard as fuck. I'm pretty much close to the end of the game now though. I'm on Day 7 and I'm giving my heart to Katherine. I'm a real man and avoided all temptations....well most of them. I should get a good ending cause I did damn near everything to make Katherine happy. I did mess up on a few choices when I was talking to the Sheep but otherwise than that I think I'm going to get the good ending! YEAH!!!!

And fuuuuck I have to go to work tommorow in the morning so no pulling an all nighter to finish off the rest of this. Just three...more...fucking....levels (not days, levels) and I'm done!.

The more I play this the more I wish it was a VN-esque game instead. Awesome story and superb writing.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2011)

You already cleared the game in 1 day?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2011)

Esura...why the fuck did you spend 60 dollars to beat a game in 1 day?  

This is why I rent 80% of my games now


----------



## BVB (Jul 27, 2011)

Has anyone of you played Resonance of Fate?

I nearly bought it the other day.. but decided on GodofWar Collection, maybe next time.

If you can give me some good reviews, I'd appreciate it. :33


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2011)

First few hours I enjoyed it, but then it slowly went froma  8.5 to a 8 and then close to the end of the game more like a 7. To many bullshit hard moments and shit story. I'd recommend other rpgs over it for sure. 

Like this -
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgSKBOQUfuY[/YOUTUBE]

Or This - 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SbTEftZQvM[/YOUTUBE]

And most DEF this if you haven't played it yet! 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zF5WAWlfjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jul 27, 2011)

I've played Resonance of Fate. It has a fun combat system, interesting way to explore the world map, nice costume combinations, and good characters. I never fully finished it, but I would like to go back to it someday.

As for the story, well....it had its good moments, but overall potential was thrown out the window around the end of it. It's nice to play if you don't giver a rip about story, just don't spend a fortune on it.

I bought the Catherine deluxe edition like everyone else, but i'm actually not starting it immediately; I'm currently playing Star Ocean: The Last Hope on PS3 and I want to at least beat the game. Once I do that, I'll decide if I wanna continue with the bonus stuff or move on to Catherine 

And as a side note to those playing this right now, I was told that Catherine has 8 different ending for good, bad, and neutral. It's likely why some are blazing through the nights cause of the need of multiple playthroughs.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2011)

Infinite Undiscovery is a perfect example of a game whos story I could not be bothered to give 2 shits about but found so hilariously cheesy and fun to play that it made up for it.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2011)

I also will admit that I loved capel. He was one fucking enjoyable protagonist


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2011)

Infinite's story won't win a Oscar but it was entertaining. Better then that piece of shit one in ROF anyway.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2011)

I have to agree with the too many characters aspect. It really didn't need half of them.

edit:


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 27, 2011)

i have heard pretty good things about resonance of fate but haven't played it myself. infinite undiscovery and star ocean 4 sucked though so i wouldn't get either of them. lost odyssey was good though.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 27, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> btw got my Catherine today, deluxe edition, ps3 version of course; apparently on the deluxe version the ost and artbook are bundled together, now this baby is going to sit and look good on my shelf
> 
> when the game drops in price i might get an xbox version to play.



Damn. You got money to burn like that? Shit, wish I did...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 27, 2011)

^eh im rolling the dice, i dont want to run the risk that the deluxe edition ends up being more expensive later on
and as one of my favorite anime characters says (Keima Katsuragi TWOGK)
"You can never have to many copies of a good game" "If in doubt, buy the more expensive version"

@teenryu, im actually almost done with vespiera and personally i like the story ; im at the part where the new city is built, just after defeating Flynn in a one on one fight; which apparently you can win or lose; he actually beat me once and they played a cutscene, which is altered if you beat him; vesperia has just been slow for me because im doing all the side quests; though i dread pissing all over the world just to get the stupid title for repede; couldnt they make this one title a dlc like some of the other character's titles; I mean you piss the world blue, come back and its red again

Id probably rank this gen rpgwise - 1. phantasy star universe (though technically its on the ps2 as well) 2. vesperia 3. Lost odyssey (with PSU and Vesperia making my top ten all time, with LO probably in my top 25)

though to be fair, i favor anime art and character design, and i favor saucy lead female characters, and LO has too many characters who I dislike (ming, tolten, sed, the guy who likes ming, i cant even be bothered to remember his name) vs the ones I like (Kaim, Sarah, and the twins) - although I concede LO has by far the best story of the 3


----------



## Scizor (Jul 27, 2011)

Alright, after watching lots of videos of all the games I might like and buy, I decided to save my money 'till tales of Graces F comes out. It looks so awesome.

Do any of you guys know when exactly Tales of Graces F will be released in the US/Europe?


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You already cleared the game in 1 day?


Is that odd? I do this a lot when I play a game I'm hyped about. 

Did you know I beat GTAIV and Nier in two days (well, in Nier's case a day and a half)? 

It takes me forever to beat games I'm not truly into at the moment. I'm still procrastinating on Tales of the Abyss and Symphonia.



crazymtf said:


> Esura...why the fuck did you spend 60 dollars to beat a game in 1 day?
> 
> This is why I rent 80% of my games now


Well its Atlus...and I don't want to run the risk of this game being like 80 bucks down the line and not being able to get it, and I'm not spending 80 bucks on a non-LE, non-import version of a PS3 game. Hyperdimension Neptunia is fucking hard as hell to find at a decent price and it only came out a few months ago (not an Atlus game but I'm using that to make my point).

Also, my compulsion to see the good endings all the way through is what guiding me forward. I could really care less about the bad ones (bad endings put me in bad moods). The storyline of this game is really good and....fuuuck I hate it that I have to work.



Kaitlyn said:


> And as a side note to those playing this right now, I was told that Catherine has 8 different ending for good, bad, and neutral. It's likely why some are blazing through the nights cause of the need of multiple playthroughs.



This. Although considering that the game is hard as hell until you die like 20-70 times and remember the levels, I really do not feel like replaying it once I'm done with the Final Boss. Granted if you get Gold in every level, you don't have to replay every level, but getting gold in those latter levels is a fucking pain in my motherfucking ass. I might just Youtube the rest of the endings.

I like the puzzle parts in this game, and they felt manageable and fun until Day 5. Now every other puzzle is a fucking mindfuck and require some fucking abstract ways of getting through. Or luck when it comes to bosses.

Wait....EIGHT endings? I thought it was just five? The fuck?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 27, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> Has anyone of you played Resonance of Fate?
> 
> I nearly bought it the other day.. but decided on GodofWar Collection, maybe next time.
> 
> If you can give me some good reviews, I'd appreciate it. :33



Gameplay is fun as hell and definitely fresh since I never encountered this kind of style of battle on this gen games.

Combat reminds me a mix of Valkyrie Profile 2's combat, mix'd in with acrobatic gun play. Even if the story lacked, it's by no means bad as some is making out to be. At least the characters are likable and not hair raisingly retarded.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just finished Tales of Vesperia, awesome game.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuri summoning that big-ass sword was fucking awesome! Wish Duke had put up more of a fight (I guess he's only hard if you have all the Fell Arms, but since I was borrowing my friend's 360 and this would likely be my only playthrough I figured not to bother) but him joining them in the end and walking away was sweet, I liked Duke throughout most of the game so seeing him get a happy ending too was nice.

The final shot with Duke watching the heroes fly by was cool, but I wish we could have known where they went later on (yeah, you get some hints before the final dungeon, but nothing concrete). I kinda hope Yuri, Judith, Karol, and Repede stay in Brave Vesperia, maybe make Rita and Raven (and Estelle, if it's allowed) "honorary members" who show up every now andt then, I like it better when RPG endings have the cast stay close with one another after the final battle.




Abyss is still my favorite, but I'd rank this equal with Symphonia. Vesperia had better combat/systems slightly, Symphonia had better story slightly, Veserpia had more sidequests but it was a BITCH how easily you could miss-them-forever when it came to several of them, Vesperia had slightly better dubbing, and characters and music were about equal (Vesperia did have better graphics obviously but that's not really fair comparing).

Starting Kingdom Hearts: COM (hopefully won't take too long, the card system is tolerable but regular combat is so much better) and Disgaea 2 now, might add a side of New Game Plus with Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2011)

Resonance of Fate has no story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

I started playing Bahamut Lagoon last night for the second time. I forgot how fun this game was. Dragon taming is much more fun than raising Pokemon.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 27, 2011)

Graces F has no date yet, just summer of 2012 next year


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 27, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> Has anyone of you played Resonance of Fate?
> 
> I nearly bought it the other day.. but decided on GodofWar Collection, maybe next time.
> 
> If you can give me some good reviews, I'd appreciate it. :33


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HrB6Yc3SK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

I still gotta finish Bahamut Lagoon.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Resonance of Fate has no story.



I agree with this, even though I liked the game.

Tri-Ace did something cool, had an interesting design on their hands and either ran out of budget or saw the combat system and say, 'yeah, this is fine.'  And then proceeded to write the story by putting cliches in a hat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

Making me want to try that game again.  Still too expensive to gamble.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2011)

Get it for 20 bucks, max.  

It's fun, and people tend to over-exaggerate how bad the overall game is.  There's plenty to do and the combat itself is fantastic (as well as some serious gun customization, for some reason), and the story is pretty bare bones cliche (and hard to follow) but serves the game, I suppose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

I guess you're right. I should just buy it. I just spent $700.00 on a suit that I'm never going to wear. I might as well live the fat life.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2011)

Sell that shit, dude.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

Hell no. When I want to look my best I'm gonna be the fucking best. 


I might wear it to pick up chicks are an exclusive black tie party or something.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2011)

Did you buy the suit to just buy it or are you gonna be using it pretty soon?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

I only bought it because I thought I might need one some day. 


But now I realize I never will. Not ever.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2011)

Do you regret that business decision?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

Not really. I got a lot of money and nothing to really spend it on.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2011)

Fuck you Gamestop!  Duplicate order.  Now I have two copies of Catherine.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Fuck you Gamestop!  Duplicate order.  Now I have two copies of Catherine.



Give me one. I'm poor and can't afford it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm poor too though!  

Did someone mention Agarest War Zero?  That game was terrible.

The first Agarest War had too much grinding involved even for me.  I quit that game during the fourth generation and haven't gotten around to playing it again.  If the chicks are hot in the sequel... I might consider it though.  I've always been a collector of rare JRPG's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm more poorer than you. And you have two copies. That ain't cool.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not really. I got a lot of money and nothing to really spend it on.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Give me one. I'm poor and can't afford it.



Okay, sure.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Okay, sure.....



[YOUTUBE]hf5FRPfGiC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> [YOUTUBE]hf5FRPfGiC8[/YOUTUBE]



...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 27, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I agree with this, even though I liked the game.
> 
> Tri-Ace did something cool, had an interesting design on their hands and either ran out of budget or saw the combat system and say, 'yeah, this is fine.'  And then proceeded to write the story by putting cliches in a hat.



At least it wasn't a "save the world" cliche and more or less was people doing odd jobs.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 27, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Graces F has no date yet, just summer of 2012 next year



Darn..


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> At least it wasn't a "save the world" cliche and more or less was people doing odd jobs.



The game was such a mixed bag I honestly am at a loss as to what happened.

The story was boring, but the world and setting were both unique and compelling, not to mention a breath of fresh air. There were only 3 characters (and then 2) for the ENTIRE GAME but they were actually fun characters to follow.  Combat was a goddamn amazing and fun as hell change of pace, but nothing was added later in the game.

It's like, fuck, what happened?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2011)

Namco won't even bring it.  They are fucking with us the same way they did with the PS3 Vesperia port.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 27, 2011)

My GOD stage 6-1...Exploding block are mindfucking me...but I will NOT switch to easy....must keep going


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Namco won't even bring it.  They are fucking with us the same way they did with the PS3 Vesperia port.



Im so tempted to put my foot through Namco's ass.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 27, 2011)

I have to ask this question @ esura, does Catherine actually have any nudity in it, or is the just another tease game 

Wait is there supposed to be sequel to Record of Agarest war, or are we talking about zero which is a prequel? Or did I just totally miss the point.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 27, 2011)

No, no noods for you man. At last in the blue rout I havent seen anything. Maybe if you're going for Catherine I dunno....the box does say partial nudity though...I doubt they'd show anything else it wouldn't be on store shelves anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I have to ask this question @ esura, does Catherine actually have any nudity in it, or is the just another tease game
> 
> Wait is there supposed to be sequel to Record of Agarest war, or are we talking about zero which is a prequel? Or did I just totally miss the point.


The prequel was basically just a prologue to the first game.  There is an actual sequel.  It came out in Japan late last year.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 27, 2011)

^nice, hopefully that makes its way here

^^that is so lame, wtf, sexual appeal is pretty much one of the main things they tease with this game; I am really getting tired of this crap a game can have swearing, it can smoking and drugs, it can have brutal violence that crosses the lines of sadism, it can have innuendo, but you cant show some breasts, really? well this def. ensures I wont be playing this game any time soon; i mean a game does have to be gratuitous to the extreme but cmon its a game about a guy cheating on his wife for God's sake, i have nothing else 

oh well at least theres a record of agarest war sequel


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 27, 2011)

*snort* boobs? At you guys gets to see stuff. Well I have vincent in his undies so I'm really good, but still it's sad that most anime games dont show lots of male stuff unless it's either yaoi or bara at least I think that's what the term was called....


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2011)

The game takes a pretty interesting route with sex, and handles it in a pretty non-puerile way instead of LOL BOOBS YOU GUYS ARE SO LONELY.  Despite the goofy atmosphere and the disturbing imagery, it's trying to tackle sexuality without taking a juvenile route, all with making the entire plot batshit insane.

I like Katherine more than Catherine.


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I have to ask this question @ esura, does Catherine actually have any nudity in it, or is the just another tease game
> 
> Wait is there supposed to be sequel to Record of Agarest war, or are we talking about zero which is a prequel? Or did I just totally miss the point.


No nudity...well they show alot of Catherine backside and the pictures she gives are super risque.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^nice, hopefully that makes its way here
> 
> ^^that is so lame, wtf, sexual appeal is pretty much one of the main things they tease with this game; I am really getting tired of this crap a game can have swearing, it can smoking and drugs, it can have brutal violence that crosses the lines of sadism, it can have innuendo, but you cant show some breasts, really? well this def. ensures I wont be playing this game any time soon; i mean a game does have to be gratuitous to the extreme but cmon its a game about a guy cheating on his wife for God's sake, i have nothing else
> 
> oh well at least theres a record of agarest war sequel


Well, to be honest, the game didn't need any nudity at all imo, and this is coming from someone who loooooves female nudity like no other. This game handles relationships and sex very maturely. The lack of straight up nudity should not stop you from playing this game. 

Although, there is some nudity....not no tit or pussy shots, but they show about....75-80% of Catherine's body in the game if that counts for you.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The game takes a pretty interesting route with sex, and handles it in a pretty non-puerile way instead of LOL BOOBS YOU GUYS ARE SO LONELY.  Despite the goofy atmosphere and the disturbing imagery, it's trying to tackle sexuality without taking a juvenile route, all with making the entire plot batshit insane.
> 
> I like Katherine more than Catherine.


I agree with you somewhat. I liked the goofy atmosphere, humour and batshit insane story (not seeing how its batshit insane though, it makes sense) though. It kind of kept it away from being typical Lifetime romance drama shit.

But I like Katherine so much as well that I got the Katherine True Ending, although the game calls it the True Lover ending...which I think is the same damn thing considering the ending. Its the best ending and it should be the canon ending. I can't imagine how the other endings can top it. Its the happy ever after ending...and its not all....cheesy either like happy ever after endings in other media.

Katherine fans will love this ending. Now I'm curious what would be Catherine's True Ending. I doubt its good considering...spoiler stuff that I wont mention. 

I wish some other people beat this game so I can have a discussion on it with someone.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm poor too though!
> 
> Did someone mention Agarest War Zero?  That game was terrible.
> 
> The first Agarest War had too much grinding involved even for me.  I quit that game during the fourth generation and haven't gotten around to playing it again.  If the chicks are hot in the sequel... I might consider it though.  I've always been a collector of rare JRPG's.



I don't think Agarest War Two will get ported to the US. 

After watching a certain trailer.


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh shit I checked out Catherine's True Ending...and goddamn thats....not  really bad (in a negative way towards Vincent) at all. Wow, actually...I want to play it again and see whats up cause I saw it in Japanese and didn't know wtf was going on. Shit, Vincent got it good on both Katherine True Ending and Catherine True Ending it seems.

Time to play Catherine again....in a week to get that True Catherine Ending. It looks so badass. Atlus sure knows how to make Chaos Endings look awesome.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh shit I checked out Catherine's True Ending...and goddamn thats....not  really bad (in a negative way towards Vincent) at all. Wow, actually...I want to play it again and see whats up cause I saw it in Japanese and didn't know wtf was going on. Shit, Vincent got it good on both Katherine True Ending and Catherine True Ending it seems.
> 
> Time to play Catherine again....in a week to get that True Catherine Ending. It looks so badass. Atlus sure knows how to make Chaos Endings look awesome.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He becomes a powerful Incubus from what I read.


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He becomes a powerful Incubus from what I read.


Cool. However I have a slight problem with that...

*Spoiler*: __ 



....wtf happen to his boys!? I love me some Jonny, Orlando, Toby, and Eric....I mean Erica.  poor Toby, and he tapped that too. I hope they don't die or anything.

And now I'm wondering what is going to happen in the neutral ending. I'm curious now.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 28, 2011)

New Tales of Xillia video:


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> New Tales of Xillia video:


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> No nudity...well they show alot of Catherine backside and the pictures she gives are super risque.
> 
> 
> Well, to be honest, the game didn't need any nudity at all imo, and this is coming from someone who loooooves female nudity like no other. This game handles relationships and sex very maturely. The lack of straight up nudity should not stop you from playing this game.
> ...



Well, I'm trying dammit! Just got to 6-2 last night and played till my parents were screaming to go to bed looool. So fucking pissed that i cant bring my games with me to college...assholes....

I gotta say, Xilla does look awesome...but I dont have a PS3, cant think of any games to really make it worth a purchase besides the Last Guardian and maybe....well thats kinda it....:sad


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 28, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> New Tales of Xillia video:


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 28, 2011)

We're getting graces f in summer 2012. :ho 

Yeah, I hope for Xillia to be localize, even if it means two years. >w<


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks all right. 

Speaking of all right, I better go check on my Diablo III beta progress.


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Well, I'm trying dammit! Just got to 6-2 last night and played till my parents were screaming to go to bed looool. *So fucking pissed that i cant bring my games with me to college...assholes....*
> 
> I gotta say, Xilla does look awesome...but I dont have a PS3, cant think of any games to really make it worth a purchase besides the Last Guardian and maybe....well thats kinda it....:sad



The fuck not? You grown right? Thats your shit, take it to the campus with you.

Unless you some 16-17 year old then...tough shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

Maybe Itachifan lives in China or something.


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2011)

Wut? That makes no sense.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

It's China. They control everyone there. If he just brought the games to College anyway they would put a bullet in his head.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2011)

*New Xillia Trailers Focus On Jude And Link Artes*



> Last week's massive Tales of Xillia official website update brought a ton of new videos and information. With only a month left before the game's release in Japan it appear Namco Bandai is continuing that trend as this week brings us three more new videos.
> 
> Tales of Xillia will utilize the contrast between light and shadow, which will lead to the game having a different art style direction than Vesperia's anime-style graphics or Graces's watercolor-style graphics (it could be more of a hand-painted or oil painting-like feel if the concept artwork is any indication). Baba stated that when he saw some of the concept artwork images running on actual hardware he was very impressed.
> 
> ...



You can watch the three videos 

*Source:* 

I know two of the vids were already posted, but the third one hasn't been posted here yet. (As far as I know)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 28, 2011)

That third video was awesome. It'll be cool to link moves like that.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 28, 2011)

Again.. I can't wait for this game


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's China. They control everyone there. If he just brought the games to College anyway they would put a bullet in his head.



LOL.

1. I'm a girl and 18.

2. USA.

3. I dont talk much when playing games...thank God for emulators though. Gonna try to get everything I can on my laptop that I can... My parents want me to be more...social. Just cause I dont have a shitload of friends to bullshit about faggoted crap like boyfriends or clothes or wtfever...:sigh

4. The college is only like 15 minutes away from my house. Even though I'm living on campus. My parents dont want me moving away lol and I cant really...disabled...shit sucks.

5 I go home on weekends anyways.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2011)

*Tales Of Xillia Resonance Artes Movies, Anyone?*



> The core of the DR-LMBS (short for Double Raid Linear Motion Battle System), is two characters team up and rush enemies in Tales of Xillia. *It’s also possible to combine mystic artes.* Using the resonance artes system, you can turn Milla’s Wind Lance and Jude’s Demon Fist into Final Gale.
> 
> Namco Bandai is also rolling out character videos. Jude Mathis was a medical student before he set off on an adventure with Millia.



The bolded wasn't posted here yet, as far as I've read.

You can watch the videos, which you've probably already seen by now, 

*Source:*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> LOL.
> 
> 1. I'm a girl and 18.
> 
> ...



I'll be your boyfriend.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 28, 2011)

Nah...I ain't that hot loool. Fuck just beat 6-2 now ot get stuck on the next level Fucking Catherine....love/hate


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 28, 2011)

Xillia looks good, but honestly it looks no better or worse than any other tales game, i dont understand the hype for that particular tales title? I asked someone about it, and hes like well "I just want another tales game localized" but he didnt actually tell me anything about xillia that made me go omg. 

so do people just want this game because tales games in general are good, or is there something in particular about this title. 

im leaning to the former, but the same stuff was said about grace, now grace f is coming, and the grace hoopla died down.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah playing Catherine makes me feel stupid...


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 28, 2011)

@Kira: the hype for Xillia is because of all the tales of games, this one looks not only like a breath of fresh air, but as well as innovative as ever. Tales is known for there story and the like, but everything they've shown for xillia just looks so crisp. The battle system is a new take and it's unique within the tales, as well as being enhanced as always, the story looks amazing, and the small things like the mini chats in the towns while walking, a full voice acted skits, over 30 Minutes of anime cut scenes, how fluid the battle system looks overall, the endless possibilities to character customization and item customization, just everything about it looks amazing. It to me just blows everything about Final fantasy that I've seen out of the water.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2011)

Care about persona 2 more


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah playing Catherine makes me feel stupid...



Just play easy man.

I got Katherine True Ending and I just now got Catherine True Ending. Ok, I don't feel like playing this game much right now anymore...I'm getting a burned out feel on it right now. I put like 25 hours in it already and wasted away my last off day this week to play it. I'll try Freedom True Ending like next month or so. 

I don't really care about getting the Good or the Bad endings, just as long as I see the True endings...which I assume are the canonical endings to Katherine (Law), Catherine (Chaos), and Freedom (Neutral) sides.

Although I did spoil myself of Freedom True Ending a bit and...its a bit average to me...which in a way supposed to be for real. Its a neutral ending. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Vincent chooses neither Catherine or Katherine, he instead ask the Boss to give him $50,000 or something to bet on a female wrestler so he can win alot of money so he can go on a space trip. Also, Jonny (his best friend) asks out Katherine...which Vincent was pissed off about but was soon got over it. Considering how neutral it is I wonder would this be the main canonical ending to the game. Even though Vincent will be single, he is still happy and chilling with his boys...despite Jonny asking out Katherine.




I like to think that Atlus doesn't have a true canonical ending to the game, because it would kind of suck that Freedom True or Catherine True Ending would be canonical. They aren't bad at all perse, but Katherine True Ending is just good all around, not just for Vincent, but for his boys too. I would like Atlus to not announce a true canonical ending...although it wouldn't matter anyway. You can't make a sequel to this game without the sequel being down right retarded.

Although, I wouldn't mind Atlus reffering to Catherine True Ending in Persona 5 or SMT5 though because...

*Spoiler*: __ 



...Vincent becomes the king of the netherworld to be with Catherine, the succubus. They could have Vincent and Catherine as Personas or demons you can get.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2011)

Well Atlus has been pretty hard pressed for a canon law route amongst all the games so maybe Catherine will give it that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Just play easy man.
> 
> I got Katherine True Ending and I just now got Catherine True Ending. Ok, I don't feel like playing this game much right now anymore...I'm getting a burned out feel on it right now. I put like 25 hours in it already and wasted away my last off day this week to play it. I'll try Freedom True Ending like next month or so.
> 
> ...



Catherine is independent from the SMT series.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Well Atlus has been pretty hard pressed for a canon law route amongst all the games so maybe Catherine will give it that.



Technically Devil Summoner: RK vs KA Law Ending is canon, since it leads to the SMT timeline (so you already have a canon Law route). At the same time Chaos Ending is the real canon considering the Persona/Devil Summoner/If... timeline exists.

So yeah, one game with 2 canon endings.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah but raidou is a boss.


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Catherine is independent from the SMT series.


So? And that means what?

You do know they teased Catherine IN a SMT game right? Vincent was in Persona 3 Portable. While Catherine not a SMT game, it would not hurt to reference to it. Anyway, the game starts getting all SMT-y anyways towards the end anywho.


*Spoiler*: __ 



...with Astaroth showing up and the Boss revealing his paranormal origins and Catherine's dad being Nergal (look it up), and Vincent do a nightmare run in heaven and shit. Also, don't forget how Catherine, Katherine, and freedom is supposed to represent Chaos, Law and Neutral respectively.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2011)

So far alisa is the best support. And that underboob


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 29, 2011)

vesperia has fully voiced skits too?, and they appear randomly even in town, unless they actually animate these skits fully i dont see it

the story doesnt blow me away either, though you cant garner much from the videos

and i honestly cant see any difference in the battle system other than them lifting the concept of coop attacks, but then again to some degree you can do this in abyss, by getting one character to cast an element ring and then executing the right attack on it

dont get me wrong behind Suikoden, and just ahead of disgaea its my one of my favorite series, but i dont think xillia is going to light the world on fire; to me its just feels like the FF heydays when 9+/10 games where being marched out left and right


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 29, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Xillia looks good, but honestly it looks no better or worse than any other tales game, i dont understand the hype for that particular tales title? I asked someone about it, and hes like well "I just want another tales game localized" but he didnt actually tell me anything about xillia that made me go omg.
> 
> so do people just want this game because tales games in general are good, or is there something in particular about this title.
> 
> im leaning to the former, but the same stuff was said about grace, now grace f is coming, and the grace hoopla died down.



Tales titles in general are quality.
In addition Xillia is in ways bringing back some old concepts  like Symphonia's Unison attacks in Linked attacks but modified it and increased the fluidity in Link attacked.

Party support has been improved with an ally being able to pick you up if your knocked down for instance, instead of just healing,casting barriers and buffing you.


What this game needs now is destructible elements in battle but I suppose we'll have to wait till the next tales of game for that. That and different heights of terrain.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm just waiting for Graces to drop.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> So? And that means what?
> 
> You do know they teased Catherine IN a SMT game right? Vincent was in Persona 3 Portable. While Catherine not a SMT game, it would not hurt to reference to it. Anyway, the game starts getting all SMT-y anyways towards the end anywho.
> 
> ...



It means in the overall grand scheme of things, it's not part of the SMT timeline. Even if Vincent made a cameo (which was more a promo to Catherine), which kinda makes no sense since he lives in America and why would he be all the way in Japan of all places.

Akihiko made a cameo in Persona Trinity Souls and that anime is non-canon.

And plus this



> It is unrelated to the SMT series, but maintains the feel of them.





Hence why you have that pseudo-Law/Neutral/Chaos system going.

and this



and this



> *This game will be the first in another SMT series.*
> Specifically, all the games in this future series will be The Golden Playhouse. It will be a videogame version of the Twilight Zone, where every game has a different plot and/or different puzzle type with the only similarities between games being that they are all puzzle games, they have the Order/Chaos/Neutral themes inherent in the SMT metaseries, all are hosted by Midnight Venus, and all will have the title of the story on the box but will NOT reveal is it part of the Golden Playhouse until that specific intro plays out.
> 
> This is an independent game, not another entry into the Shin Megami Tensei line.







> Yeah but raidou is a boss.



So badass enough that he can beat his future self.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 29, 2011)

question about abyss. Is lorelei some sort of being? Like a God or something?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 29, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> question about abyss. Is lorelei some sort of being? Like a God or something?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lorelei is the aggregate sentience of the seventh fonon, sound. Aggregate sentiences are equivalent to the status of a summon spirit. I'm not sure if I put summon spirits on the God level but its pretty close.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 29, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Lorelei is the aggregate sentience of the seventh fonon, sound. Aggregate sentiences are equivalent to the status of a summon spirit. I'm not sure if a put summon spirits on the God level but its pretty close.



He isn't a God but he's worshiped as such though.


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> It means in the overall grand scheme of things, it's not part of the SMT timeline. *Even if Vincent made a cameo (which was more a promo to Catherine), which kinda makes no sense since he lives in America and why would he be all the way in Japan of all places.*



It doesn't have to be apart of the SMT timeline whatsoever to have a cameo in a SMT game (although I don't remember ever saying it was so I don't know how that keep getting mentioned). This is the point I was trying to get across, and this wouldn't be the first time Atlus has did this with a SMT game (putting cameos of characters from their other properties in the game), or any other company for that matter. 

Also, to the bolded, I guess you didn't read that spoiler did you? It doesn't matter WHERE he lives at in Catherine's True Ending at that point for him to appear in a SMT game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

Man, Bahamut Lagoon is pretty complicated. All these fucking effects you're supposed to keep up with and building teams and shitting on the right women. It's too much!


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 29, 2011)

I really enjoyed Star Ocean 3 back in the day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah, I thought it got a bad rap. The story was okay if you ask me. And the gameplay was quality. Fucking quality.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> It doesn't have to be apart of the SMT timeline whatsoever to have a cameo in a SMT game (although I don't remember ever saying it was so I don't know how that keep getting mentioned). This is the point I was trying to get across, and this wouldn't be the first time Atlus has did this with a SMT game (putting cameos of characters from their other properties in the game), or any other company for that matter.
> 
> *Also, to the bolded, I guess you didn't read that spoiler did you? It doesn't matter WHERE he lives at in Catherine's True Ending at that point for him to appear in a SMT game.*



I read the spoiler but you haven't caught on. He can't appear in a SMT game as a official denizen if Catherine is unrelated to the SMT timeline. Meaning he won't be able to appear in future SMT/Persona/Devil Summoner/whatever game if the game he's from doesn't exist in the same universe. I'm talking about Vincent being a canon character, not whether he's a promo cameo character that appears for appeal like in P3P or like Dante in Nocturne.

Also the reason I'm talking about the canon and the SMT timeline cuz you mentioned this



> Although, I wouldn't mind Atlus reffering to Catherine True Ending in Persona 5 or SMT5 though because...


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> I read the spoiler but you haven't caught on. *He can't appear in a SMT game as a official denizen* if Catherine is unrelated to the SMT timeline. Meaning he won't be able to appear in future SMT/Persona/Devil Summoner/whatever game if the game he's from doesn't exist in the same universe. I'm talking about Vincent being a canon character, not whether he's a promo cameo character that appears for appeal like in P3P or like Dante in Nocturne.
> 
> Also the reason I'm talking about the canon and the SMT timeline cuz you mentioned this



I just want him and Catherine as a fucking optional demon or a Personae, not some story ties.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

Is that game as porntastic as I thought it would be?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is that game as porntastic as I thought it would be?



I heard it's a tease in that department.


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

No nudity whatsoever, but you don't need it. Although I can't get mad at them for advertising it as such. It brought attention to an otherwise niche game. Everyone I know is curious about it and I can see this game doing well...well Atlus well. I haven't been so enamoured in a story in a game for awhile. I really enjoy Catherine and I hope Atlus keeps up with making Golden Theater games. Hell, they could turn it into its own series with Midnight Venus in every single one of them.

Sucks I can't find alot of (good) hentai on this game though...all I found was three mediocre doujins and mediocre drawings on Gelbooru.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

Bullshit.

The game is worthless now.


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

Trust me, you should get it (maybe when it gets cheap for you prolly).

Great game and I put like 20+ hours into already. Also has some of the best dialog in video games, and the game has a post op tranny in it. And despite the fact that the game deals with cheating and marriage and shit I can't relate to, its pretty good.

The gameplay on the other hand....eh its an acquired taste. I like the puzzles but...the game is hard. I decided to just stay on Easy so I can see more of the story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

What kind of puzzles? Is it tedious garbage or is it challenging actual puzzles?


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What kind of puzzles? Is it tedious garbage or is it challenging actual puzzles?



Block climbing puzzles. Extremely challenging and can be a bit tedious at times.

Haven't you seen ANY gameplay videos of this game yet?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

No, I have not seen any videos. Sounds like a dud to me. 

Block climbing is terribly juvenile and patience-trying.


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

You wouldn't be able to beat the game anyway since you don't seem to use your head much. 

**


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 29, 2011)

/\ says the guy who only beat it on easy~~


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

Burn...and true. 

CMX, at least RENT it mayn!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

I can't rent games.


And I don't like thinking.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thinking is good for you!  You must think! :ho 

Bleh....6-3 my GOD...already had to watch a vid just to get past the first part...I feel so ashamed


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

All you guys make Catherine sound so awesome


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

Then get it cheap.

Believe in the Esura who believes in you. Get it 

EDIT: Thats because it is awesome Scizor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll wait for the $15.00 version.


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

Or, or you can steal it from your friends.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> EDIT: Thats because it is awesome Scizor.



I'm thinking of importing it..

But I must be absolutely sure I'm going to like it for at least 20 hours, or else I won't buy it.

Same goes for every game I buy. That's why I don't own many PS3 games yet, lol.


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *I'm thinking of importing it..*
> 
> But I must be absolutely sure I'm going to like it for at least 20 hours, or else I won't buy it.
> 
> Same goes for every game I buy. That's why I don't own many PS3 games yet, lol.



Why are you importing it? It has a US release and I heard it has someone releasing it in Europe too. 

Then again, PS3s are region free and it wouldn't hurt at all, so get it and beat it so I can talk more about the story of the damn game! 

I already beaten it twice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

Where do you live?


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

Who? Me?










**
<=======


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

I mean your address. So I can steal your games.


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

Give me your address first. So I can steal your v-card.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't have a V-card.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 29, 2011)

@Kira: when I say full skits, there bringing in all different types of them, they talk while you explore the world/town, some skits in vesperia weren't voice acted, and the like.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why are you importing it? It has a US release and I heard it has someone releasing it in Europe too.
> 
> Then again, PS3s are region free and it wouldn't hurt at all, so get it and beat it so I can talk more about the story of the damn game!
> 
> I already beaten it twice.



Because I live in Europe and waiting fro a European release, if I really want it, while the PS3 is region free, would be silly.


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't have a V-card.


Well, I'll just take your A V-card instead. 


Scizor said:


> Because I live in Europe and waiting fro a European release, if I really want it, while the PS3 is region free, would be silly.


True.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

You stay away from my house.


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

Don't drop that spoon friend. Here comes that midnight train to Georgia.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 29, 2011)

Bought Catherine. Along with a cheeseburger and fruit punch. Fucking A.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

No. 

I heard good things and bad things about RoF. I figure it's at least worth the potential trade-in for a different game.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 29, 2011)

How much is it now? Rather go Amazon, shit is cheaper....

Jut found it used for like 21 bucks compared to GS's....19.99 new. Well, shit...usual amazon is cheaper


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

I like buying used from Gamestop unless I know I'll like the game enough to keep it. That way I can bring it back within 7 days and get something else.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 29, 2011)

So I just played the Catherine demo and I am absolutely hooked. Unfortunately I don't have the money to get it right now.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 29, 2011)

meh...fucking mom turned the Xbox off on me in the middle of 7-2 bullshit. Goddman bullshit....I am not obsessed bitch :Argh :Argh injustice i tell you. Fucking hell!!!!


----------



## Gnome (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't want to offend anybody...but here I go. Catherine is a total weeaboo game, that said, I still really want to play that shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2011)

Not really weeboo. In reality it's actually pretty interesting, a mature game from Japan. Who would of guessed!


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 29, 2011)

Played the Japanese version from a friend who imported a long time ago, I'm hooked.

Need fucking cash though.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 30, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Not really weeboo. In reality it's actually pretty interesting, a mature game from Japan. Who would of guessed!



Appearance wise though, no denying it.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 30, 2011)

Lawl, who here got Catherine LE? xD

I want Vicent's boxers and wear them like a boss.  

But no fucking cash. Probably will get around end of August though. >_>


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I don't want to offend anybody...but here I go. Catherine is a total *weeaboo* game, that said, I still really want to play that shit.


You do know what that word means right? It doesn't mean what you think it means. 



crazymtf said:


> Not really weeboo. In reality it's actually pretty interesting, a mature game from Japan. Who would of guessed!


I love Catherine right now. Great game, and I'm even starting to like the puzzles after a few playthroughs. I don't even want to finish my backlog anymore, I just want to keep playing Catherine over and over and over. I haven't been this addicted to a game since FFVII, X, X-2, The Darkness and Assassin's Creed 1 and 2.



Gnome said:


> Appearance wise though, no denying it.



How the fuck is it a weeaboo game?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2011)

Dear god, people weren't bullshitting when they say it's difficult. Playing on normal since I'm a man. You die A LOT. You go over there you die. You go over here you die. You push that block you die. You pull that block you die. You fall off you die. You die die die die die die die die die DIE DIE DIE! :avgnexhausted.jpg


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

Its why I recommend Easy to everyone first (which is hard too, just not hard, hard like Normal), and being the DMC fan I am, I don't normally tell people to go on Easy first in games.

Normal is not that bad after beating Easy twice though. Easy mode like prepares you for the bullshit of Normal and Hard.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 30, 2011)

Picked up lunar legend, Super Robot Wars OG 2, blazblue portable and darkstalkers longbox today; too bad my ds is kaput, but i still play gba games on my gamecube at least 

there are so many side quests in vesperia, and half of them seem like they serve no purpose; i must trudge on through the side quests so i can finally go to Taragon


----------



## zenieth (Jul 30, 2011)

Ulala is one of the best things from persona

Also Tatsuya and bitches are like flower and bees


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 30, 2011)

Whats that number 1?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Dear god, people weren't bullshitting when they say it's difficult. Playing on normal since I'm a man. You die A LOT. You go over there you die. You go over here you die. You push that block you die. You pull that block you die. You fall off you die. You die die die die die die die die die DIE DIE DIE! :avgnexhausted.jpg



YES. I wanna fucking BREAK this goddamn game sometimes....but I love it 

There are a few flaws but it's a rare game, one of the most unique titles I've played in awhile, and pretty damn addicting.


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

EDGE
EDGE
EDGE
EDGE
EDGE


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't feel like starting Catherine just yet.  I'm just going to play Persona 4 again.  I still have a few Persona that I haven't synthesized yet.

As for the Tales discussion.  I agree with Kira.  I don't see anything all that different about Xillia.  Xillia is 2-3 years away from coming to the states if it comes at all.  Tales of Graces is supposed to come next year!  That is where our focus should be.


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> As for the Tales discussion.  I agree with Kira.  I don't see anything all that different about Xillia.  Xillia is 2-3 years away from coming to the states if it comes at all.  *Tales of Graces is supposed to come next year!  That is where our focus should be.*



Exactly. 

It was funny in that one thread about FFXIII-2 vs Xillia hype and everyone in that thread kept saying Xillia has the most hype and I'm like...no it doesnt (in a general sense), and why are you guys even getting hyped for it? Its not even confirmed for localization, and if it would be confirmed its not coming out for some years after FFXIII-2. Just setting themselves up for disappointment.

Graces F I'll keep my eyes on and buy day 1 like I do most JRPGs this gen...except for Neptunia (fuuuck I wish I bought it sooner, shit is 90 dollars now).


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 30, 2011)

13-2 just pisses me since in an interview with GI they said Sarah will later get a bow because it's more feminine or to preserve her purity or some shit.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I don't feel like starting Catherine just yet.  I'm just going to play Persona 4 again.  I still have a few Persona that I haven't synthesized yet.
> 
> As for the Tales discussion.  I agree with Kira.  I don't see anything all that different about Xillia.  Xillia is 2-3 years away from coming to the states if it comes at all.  Tales of Graces is supposed to come next year!  That is where our focus should be.





Esura said:


> Exactly.
> 
> It was funny in that one thread about FFXIII-2 vs Xillia hype and everyone in that thread kept saying Xillia has the most hype and I'm like...no it doesnt (in a general sense), and why are you guys even getting hyped for it? Its not even confirmed for localization, and if it would be confirmed its not coming out for some years after FFXIII-2. Just setting themselves up for disappointment.
> 
> Graces F I'll keep my eyes on and buy day 1 like I do most JRPGs this gen...except for Neptunia (fuuuck I wish I bought it sooner, shit is 90 dollars now).



Tales of Graces: F, too, is still quite far away =/


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> YES. I wanna fucking BREAK this goddamn game sometimes....but I love it
> 
> There are a few flaws but it's a rare game, one of the most unique titles I've played in awhile, and pretty damn addicting.


Once again Atlus deserves a lot of credit for taking such a big risk.  There was no guarantee at all that this game would be well received in the US.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 30, 2011)

I've played some fun rpg maker rpgs and pokemon mods in my time 
Why does it seem like no ones into mods/hacks.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> YES. I wanna fucking BREAK this goddamn game sometimes....but I love it
> 
> There are a few flaws but it's a rare game, one of the most unique titles I've played in awhile, and pretty damn addicting.



A puzzle game at that. It's like Jenga from Hell. With tits.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Once again Atlus deserves a lot of credit for taking such a big risk.  There was no guarantee at all that this game would be well received in the US.



I want to know who Atlus Japan brought in to design the puzzle mechanics.

There's no way a company that has never even dipped into 3-D puzzles as a game _mechanic_ was able to produce such a solid, addicting, complex and clever system out of nowhere for an entire game and get away with it without help.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I want to know who Atlus Japan brought in to design the puzzle mechanics.
> 
> There's no way a company that has never even dipped into 3-D puzzles as a game _mechanic_ was able to produce such a solid, addicting, complex and clever system out of nowhere for an entire game and get away with it without help.



I assume it was drugs. There's no way a sane man can create a layout this sadistic.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2011)

Atlus has quietly turned into a very reliable little studio.  Tactics Ogre for the Playstation may have been the first game I purchased from them.  Bought Thousand Arms around the same time.  Since then... I have been a very loyal customer of their brand.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 30, 2011)

They've always been a good publisher, and they've come a long way as a developer.

But they've always stayed with their niche.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> They've always been a good publisher, and they've come a long way as a developer.
> 
> But they've always stayed with their niche.



I let this be a good thing for them. Let's them pump out quality instead of mediocre and crap.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 30, 2011)

Atlus really hasn't fallen into a shit release yet.

Some mediocre, and some unnecessary, but nothing really 'awful.'  I'm hoping they never do, but its almost an inevitability, unless you just go under or are absorbed by another company, so we'll see.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2011)

I remember hearing about a lot of financial difficulties though.  I thought they were going to go bankrupt like Working Designs for a while there.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, they've certainly branched out from their Super Famicon years.

They're taking a kind of Squeenix approach now, publishing games usually out of their repetoire to stay afloat, I'd imagine.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh as if falling blocks were bad enough, you got trap ones. AND BOSSES HAVE RANGE ATTACKS!!! 

I like Vincent's expessions in this game. Ranging from "Oh shit!" to "Beyond oh shit!" to "I'm so fucked you don't even know."


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Atlus really hasn't fallen into a shit release yet.
> 
> Some mediocre, and some unnecessary, but nothing really 'awful.'  I'm hoping they never do, but its almost an inevitability, unless you just go under or are absorbed by another company, so we'll see.



That's where you are wrong. Operation Darkness might be one of the worst games I've EVER played!


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 30, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> That's where you are wrong. Operation Darkness might be one of the worst games I've EVER played!



Alright, alright.

I can't argue with this.  My god, I'd purged my mind of the memories.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Atlus has quietly turned into a very reliable little studio.  Tactics Ogre for the Playstation may have been the first game I purchased from them.  Bought Thousand Arms around the same time.  Since then... I have been a very loyal customer of their brand.



I dont understand why you are giving Atlus credit for that. Like Doc said they were only a publisher on those games. The only thing they actually develop are persona and persona related games. NIS and Gust are much better. Plus Working designs essentially performed the same role as Atlus but did it with more flair till they went under. I like Atlus dont get me wrong, I would just like them to make an original title that has nothing to do with persona, and does kill a potentially great story with puzzle climbing gameplay.

Lol at the operation darkness comment, have played past the first mission, but it didnt look that bad.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I dont understand why you are giving Atlus credit for that. Like Doc said they were only a publisher on those games. The only thing they actually develop are persona and persona related games. NIS and Gust are much better. Plus Working designs essentially performed the same role as Atlus but did it with more flair till they went under. I like Atlus dont get me wrong, I would just like them to make an original title that has nothing to do with persona, *and does kill a potentially great story with puzzle climbing gameplay.
> *
> Lol at the operation darkness comment, have played past the first mission, but it didnt look that bad.



Catherine is awesome. No nay sayers would speak otherwise. This game is original to boot.

And for the record, their flag ship title is Shin Megami Tensei, not Persona. So it's SMT and SMT related games, which is essentially Persona, Devil Summoners, Digital Devil Saga, etc. which for the record hope this series of games don't die and remain awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I dont understand why you are giving Atlus credit for that. Like Doc said they were only a publisher on those games. The only thing they actually develop are persona and persona related games. NIS and Gust are much better. Plus Working designs essentially performed the same role as Atlus but did it with more flair till they went under. I like Atlus dont get me wrong, I would just like them to make an original title that has nothing to do with persona, and does kill a potentially great story with puzzle climbing gameplay.
> 
> Lol at the operation darkness comment, have played past the first mission, but it didnt look that bad.


Fair point.  It's a fact that I benefitted as a result of their publishing though.

Elzam also brings up a good point since I think some of those Devil Summoner games are outstanding.

I never played Operation Darkness.  But a lot of people have disdain for the game apparently.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 31, 2011)

Okay shin megami is the name, but these are essentially  the same games; im not saying its bad, dont get me wrong, its the same thing with the tales of xillia argument i like the series and all the titles are outstanding, but you occasionally youd like to mix it up ; kind of like when square enix was at its peak they had not only FF they also had DQ, and then pulled out Kingdom Hearts, along with the Cross games

the story of Catherine may be great, but climbing blocks is lame, and I am not in the minority of people who were severly turned off Catherine after all the hype when it was revealed the gameplay was Vincent climbing up blocks - No offense but I dont see how Catherine is regarded as well as it , while Lost Odyssey is underrated; both are heavily story driven but LO's gameplay is at least serviceable turn based with a few kinks while Catherine is about block climbing

I just have to say this one more time a game made in 2011 is about a guy going around climbing blocks.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2011)

What is Trauma Center something that doesn't exist now?

 Or Etrian Odyssey?

Then there's their one shots like Radiant Historia, Catherine, Maken.

Also Atlus does have a history of puzzle games.

Kwirk
Lunacy
Somer Assault


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Okay shin megami is the name, but these are essentially  the same games; im not saying its bad, dont get me wrong, its the same thing with the tales of xillia argument i like the series and all the titles are outstanding, but you occasionally youd like to mix it up ; kind of like when square enix was at its peak they had not only FF they also had DQ, and then pulled out Kingdom Hearts, along with the Cross games
> 
> the story of Catherine may be great, but climbing blocks is lame, and I am not in the minority of people who were severly turned off Catherine after all the hype when it was revealed the gameplay was Vincent climbing up blocks - *No offense but I dont see how Catherine is regarded as well as it , while Lost Odyssey is underrated; both are heavily story driven but LO's gameplay is at least serviceable turn based with a few kinks while Catherine is about block climbing
> *
> I just have to say this one more time a game made in 2011 is about a guy going around climbing blocks.


Its a puzzle game and you knew this. When they announced that its a puzzle game, it wasn't even announced for localization yet and people were still hyped. But the gameplay is addictive. Its challenging. What the hell dude? What more do you want from the game?

Also, you are comparing two completely different games from completely different genres. Your whole post screams of, "Why do everyone like that game but not this one!?" LO gameplay is about as plain and banal as you can get in a RPG. Catherine is an odd game that works for what its trying to accomplish.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2011)

Cathrine's Gameplay is amazing the more you get into it. The more time you spend, the more you can see how awesome the layouts are for all the puzzles. It's actually easily one of the most addicting games I've played in the last year or so. On top of that the story is great, funny and mature at the same time.


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2011)

I didn't think I'd like the gameplay initially and put it on Easy (thank the based god) so I can rush through the game so I can get into the story. Didn't expect to actually start enjoying the gameplay almost as much as the story. Whenever I'm in Nightmare and solving puzzles, I go into a zen-like Tony Hawk Pro Skater mode and get absorbed into the game hard and its like I block everything out of my mind other than the puzzle. Its as though time around me stopped and the only thing going is the blocks falling. When I'm done, its like time resumes and I'm like...HELL YEAH I CLIMBED YOU BITCH!!! What a thrill, and I don't normally care for puzzles either.

I think I have some issues...

Btw, Laura Bailey has the hottest voice ever in existence of English voice actresses.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 31, 2011)

ill have to give it to zenith, I completely forgot about trauma center and the etrian series 

no i think my analogy was fairly accurate ; and no not everyone knew about catherines gameplay as you can even tell by this thread, first i heard of the puzzle gameplay  is when someone on here posted a youtube video after it was released in Japan, and several people on here were surprised; no shit sherlock yes they are two different genres, but both are have recieved criticisms for gameplay, puzzle games are not that popular , but praise for story; imo LO has the better of the stories, while it has the lesser of the flaws --> yet Catherine average rating is the high 80s and above, while LO is the mid 70s; its the same crap when bayonetta came out a dmc/gow/etc clone and somehow everyone thought it was a masterpiece


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ill have to give it to zenith, I completely forgot about trauma center and the etrian series
> 
> no i think my analogy was fairly accurate ; and no not everyone knew about catherines gameplay as you can even tell by this thread, first i heard of the puzzle gameplay  is when someone on here posted a youtube video after it was released in Japan, and several people on here were surprised; no shit sherlock yes they are two different genres, but both are have recieved criticisms for gameplay, puzzle games are not that popular , but praise for story; imo LO has the better of the stories, while it has the lesser of the flaws --> *yet Catherine average rating is the high 80s and above, while LO is the mid 70s*; its the same crap when bayonetta came out a dmc/gow/etc clone and somehow everyone thought it was a masterpiece


Obviously more people like Catherine over LO and it must be hard for you to understand. And its funny how you overlooked the sheer amount of flaws people has stated that LO has. Only complaints so far from Catherine is that its a puzzle game (which isn't the game's fault) and that it is hard (not pre-patch JPN version hard though), which is retarded but whatever. Also, anyone who was even remotely following this game or knew of it since day one should of known this, since Atlus themselves made an OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT OF IT. I wasn't even following this game hard like that at all and I knew that it was a puzzle game. Its yours or anyone else who didn't know fault for not doing research on it (unless you are some regular/casual gamer, then I understand not knowing).

Also, no offense, but the fact that you called Bayonetta a DMC/GOW/etc _clone_ makes your argument lose all credibility. Actually, I'm wondering have you even played it now.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2011)

After reading through the past few pages of this thread, I'm really tempted to import Catherine 

But I'm a sucker for limited editions..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> Obviously more people like Catherine over LO and it must be hard for you to understand. And its funny how you overlooked the sheer amount of flaws people has stated that LO has. Only complaints so far from Catherine is that its a puzzle game (which isn't the game's fault) and that it is hard (not pre-patch JPN version hard though), which is retarded but whatever. Also, anyone who was even remotely following this game or knew of it since day one should of known this, since Atlus themselves made an OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT OF IT. I wasn't even following this game hard like that at all and I knew that it was a puzzle game. Its yours or anyone else who didn't know fault for not doing research on it (unless you are some regular/casual gamer, then I understand not knowing).
> 
> Also, no offense, but the fact that you called Bayonetta a DMC/GOW/etc _clone_ makes your argument lose all credibility. Actually, I'm wondering have you even played it now.


Bayonetta's less of a clone considering the creator of DMC _made_ Bayonetta.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ill have to give it to zenith, I completely forgot about trauma center and the etrian series
> 
> no i think my analogy was fairly accurate ; and no not everyone knew about catherines gameplay as you can even tell by this thread, first i heard of the puzzle gameplay  is when someone on here posted a youtube video after it was released in Japan, and several people on here were surprised; no shit sherlock yes they are two different genres, but both are have recieved criticisms for gameplay, puzzle games are not that popular , but praise for story; imo LO has the better of the stories, while it has the lesser of the flaws --> yet Catherine average rating is the high 80s and above, while LO is the mid 70s; its the same crap when bayonetta came out a dmc/gow/etc clone and somehow everyone thought it was a masterpiece


Umm I am a huge fan of LO but the gameplay was fairly average, actually it was very slow. Probably the weakest part of the game IS the gameplay. Also the diffculuty level dies down far to much after the first few hours. Rest of the game is a cake walk. LO story is pretty good, ending was one of the better ones in a JRPG. However, Cathrine handles a love story and relationships very well. To say it's not nearly as good as LO is silly.

Not to mention you are comparing two different genre games. That's like comparing LO to Assassin Creed Brotherhood. I'll rate Brotherhood way higher then LO but I still like LO a lot. They are different genres though so shouldn't be compare. 

And dude enough of the "Clone" talk. Those "DMC/Gow" bullshit clone talk is annoying. First off Ninja Gaiden came out before GoW. Second off DMC followed a lot of elements of Legacy of Kain. Third off every game originated from Pong. The end.


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Bayonetta's less of a clone considering the creator of DMC _made_ Bayonetta.


Also, other than certain elements of the game, it hardly plays like Devil May Cry. Its hard to explain it.



crazymtf said:


> Umm I am a huge fan of LO but the gameplay was fairly average, actually it was very slow. Probably the weakest part of the game IS the gameplay. Also the diffculuty level dies down far to much after the first few hours. Rest of the game is a cake walk. LO story is pretty good, ending was one of the better ones in a JRPG. However, Cathrine handles a love story and relationships very well. To say it's not nearly as good as LO is silly.
> 
> Not to mention you are comparing two different genre games. That's like comparing LO to Assassin Creed Brotherhood. I'll rate Brotherhood way higher then LO but I still like LO a lot. They are different genres though so shouldn't be compare.
> 
> *And dude enough of the "Clone" talk. Those "DMC/Gow" bullshit clone talk is annoying. First off Ninja Gaiden came out before GoW. Second off DMC followed a lot of elements of Legacy of Kain. Third off every game originated from Pong. The end. *


Lets not forget that DMC came before GoW too.

Why I mentioned that obvious tidbit? Because, swear to god, some people think GoW came out before DMC and DMC is a GoW clone. People use the word "clone" wrong way too much.

Also...


"Fucking blocks! I'm going to climb the shit out of you!"


----------



## Destin (Jul 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> Because, swear to god, some people think GoW came out before DMC and DMC is a GoW clone.



Really?  There's like a 4 year difference in release date from the two games.  Only way I can see this is with younger people who played the PS2 many years later as most people like myself, who got the PS2 at release date, remember well what came out first.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 31, 2011)

Comparing LO with Catherine is pretty retarded. LO has been out for 3 years. Catherine has been out for only days. And Catherine just coming out means you have people still riding the hype and justification train. You should probably wait a few months before comparing it to other games.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> I didn't think I'd like the gameplay initially and put it on Easy (thank the based god) so I can rush through the game so I can get into the story. Didn't expect to actually start enjoying the gameplay almost as much as the story. Whenever I'm in Nightmare and solving puzzles, I go into a zen-like Tony Hawk Pro Skater mode and get absorbed into the game hard and its like I block everything out of my mind other than the puzzle. Its as though time around me stopped and the only thing going is the blocks falling. When I'm done, its like time resumes and I'm like...HELL YEAH I CLIMBED YOU BITCH!!! What a thrill, and I don't normally care for puzzles either.
> 
> I think I have some issues...
> 
> Btw, Laura Bailey has the hottest voice ever in existence of English voice actresses.



 "you must spread some rep around before giving it Esura again"


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> "you must spread some rep around before giving it Esura again"



 


**


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 31, 2011)

Fuck 6-2 up a fucking mountain. Never seen so much bullshit in one stage.


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2011)

It seems like alot of people have problems with the stages on Night 6. Much of my problems came from Night 5 and pretty much every boss after Night 2 in the game. Fuck that escort boss fight, fuck it all to hell.


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2011)

Ice blocks and those bomb blocks are the worse blocks ever. I can manage with just about every single other blocks.

They seem to put checkpoints in odd places though. One stage I got a checkpoint not even 1/4th of the way through and that was the only checkpoint throughout the entire stage. Talk about bullshit.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 31, 2011)

Based on the Abyss anime Luke and Asch do in fact 
*Spoiler*: __ 



merge; i dont know how its in the game, but when asch dies fighting the oracle soldiers his "fonons" go into luke, so it is basically like they merged even before the actual ending




Are Destiny and Symphonia the only Tales games with sequels ?


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2011)

I think those Tales of the World spin off things got sequels.

But back to Catherine.

Catherine fans...behold.



Now fap. 

If Katherine was real....I would never cheat on her (or anyone else for that matter, but especially her). I would marry her...I would, and I don't even want to get married. I'd hit that.

Katherine > Catherine

But...I'm torn on their voice actresses. Laura Bailey or Michelle Ruff? Hard choices is hard sometimes, they are both excellent at their jobs and make English dubs sound so much better than they already do.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2011)

Only stage that troubled me was 5-3 really. Died 72 times. Yes 72 fucking times. YES I counted...

Escort mission was pissing me off yesterday but only died 6 times. Overall it was a great challenging game, I fucking loved it!


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Only stage that troubled me was 5-3 really. *Died 72 times. Yes 72 fucking times.* YES I counted...
> 
> Escort mission was pissing me off yesterday but only died 6 times. Overall it was a great challenging game, I fucking loved it!


Goddamn dude, I don't think I died that much in the entire game. Prolly like 60 overall. Then again, I abuse the shit out of the undo function in Easy and Normal.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 31, 2011)

Quadrangle is by far the best stage to farm for pillows. I came out of that stage with 40+ pillows.


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2011)

I had 99 pillows by Night 8.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 31, 2011)

I cant say anything about personality but the blonde looks better in my opinion.
Hmmm PC, those can generally have more leave with things like nudity at least in Japan anyway.


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a slight megane obsession.

Glasses makes women look much, much cuter/sexier. Its a known fact.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Goddamn dude, I don't think I died that much in the entire game. Prolly like 60 overall. Then again, I abuse the shit out of the undo function in Easy and Normal.



Nah dude, I was going fucking crazy on that level


----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2011)

Catherine does have a "cuter" look than Katherine, but Katherine hits all the right buttons. Every last one.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 1, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Catherine does have a "cuter" look than Katherine, but Katherine hits all the right buttons. Every last one.



Katherine has that classy lady look. Plus I have a thing for older women.

Catherine on the other hand has that face that says "I'll fuck you till oblivion."


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Nah dude, I was going fucking crazy on that level


I'm going to try a run without using any undo.


zenieth said:


> Catherine does have a "cuter" look than Katherine, but Katherine hits all the right buttons. Every last one.


I think Catherine was supposed to look "cuter" than Katherine. Although it was funny is one of the later scenes...


*Spoiler*: __ 



...Katherine's face started getting distorted all Vincent-like when Catherine was calling her an old hag and describing all the shit she do to Vincent at night.

But after Katherine "supposedly" killed Catherine, her shocked face was mega cute though. 






Elzam Branstein said:


> Katherine has that classy lady look. Plus I have *a thing for older women*.
> 
> Catherine on the other hand has that face that says "I'll fuck you till oblivion."



Same here. 

Its funny they never show Katherine in bed with Vincent at all though in the game until Katherine Good Ending. Why couldn't I get a bed scene in true ending goddammit? 

So when Katherine said she was pregnant, and talking to Justin about this pregnant lady, and finding about Jonny feelings....I originally though Katherine was cheating on me and she is the witch. She came off as slightly distant towards Vincent earlier, as though they are just regular friends and shit and not in a relationship for five fucking years until later in the game when they start pouring their hearts out.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 1, 2011)

I thought she was witch since in the demo you can hear her laugh at the end...also, since the press start you see her at the top of the tower where Vince is chained with like a smirk or something on her face...just the position she was in looked kinda odd..m


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> I thought she was witch since in the demo you can hear her laugh at the end...also, since the press start you see her at the top of the tower where Vince is chained with like a smirk or something on her face...just the position she was in looked kinda odd..m



I think they did all that on purpose to get you speculating. Even Vincent brings it up later to...


*Spoiler*: __ 



...Astaroth, the boy talking in the confessional. He was like, "You told me the person that brought me here is someone I knew and loved, not just the fucking bartender!" Or something like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

So anyway, I'm almost done playing Bahamut Lagoon (again). 

This game was pretty nice, but it isn't one of Squaresoft's greatest games ever or anything. The story was kind of spotty and I didn't pay attention to most of it. The characters are all right but uninspired caricatures of cliche RPG archetypes. 

Dragon raising is little more than a rush to get all your stats maxed out. There are some options on the way to the ultimate dragon(s), but, really, you're just going to end up with the same damn thing each game.

Party-building is also reduced to just sticking all the wizards into one group, or all the knights into one group, etc. Otherwise they suck.

And the levels, oh lord, the levels. They're fucking huge. And only about 4 teams out of 6 can get anywhere. The rest are still near the start while your more mobile units are clearing the field. Unbalanced.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone get the Catherine True Ending?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

No, but I did masturbate to a blonde last night. That's basically the same thing.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

I masturbated to Cheetara from Thundercats.

Does that make me a furry?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

That makes you a p*d*p****.


It also qualifies you to be a zookeeper.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2011)

My review - 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J9FuVk6uz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> I masturbated to Cheetara from Thundercats.
> 
> Does that make me a furry?



The new one or the old one?


----------



## Krory (Aug 1, 2011)

For those that care...

Breath of Fire IV will be going up on PSN (for the US, at least) on August 16th. It will be "celebrated" by also releasing Breath of Fire-related avatars for PSN on the same day.

No pricing or other territory releases announced yet.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2011)

*Tales Of Xillia’s Homage To Pop Idol Ayumi Hamasaki*



> Tales of Xillia’s theme song "Progress" is performed by Ayumi Hamasaki and you can dress Milla Maxwell like the pop idol. Limited edition copies of her mini-album Five include a code for a singer costume for Milla, which is based on one of Hamasaki’s costumes. As of now, the only ways to obtain this outfit is to buy the CD or scour Yahoo! auctions for product codes.
> 
> Namco Bandai also shared screenshots of the game’s level up system where players can boost one of six stats with GP (short for Grow Up Points). As you grow the hexagonal grid, you also reveal unseen skills and arts. The key is lighting up adjacent nodes on the web, which creates connections and unlocks additional nodes. If all of this sounds too complicated you can let the computer manage character growth. The game has a built in auto node feature.
> 
> Namco Bandai also released screenshots of King Gaius and another look at the game’s resonance artes system where you can combine techniques in battle. Tales of Xillia comes out on September 8 for PlayStation 3.



You can watch the screenshots 

*Source:*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

So not only will milla have a pop idol costume she'll have an idolmaster costume as well. The idolmaster sets makes me believe that xillia will not come over because no ones gonna know what the hell the idolmaster is. By the way, very funny anime that is. Really enjoying it.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2011)

New Cheetara is so Badass


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2011)

Krory said:


> For those that care...
> 
> Breath of Fire IV will be going up on PSN (for the US, at least) on August 16th. It will be "celebrated" by also releasing Breath of Fire-related avatars for PSN on the same day.
> 
> No pricing or other territory releases announced yet.



My favorite Breath of Fire, fuck yes!

I hope there will be a Fou-Lu avatar.


----------



## Krory (Aug 1, 2011)

I have to wonder why your favorite BoF is not the best one...?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2011)

Krory said:


> I have to wonder why your favorite BoF is not the best one...?



3? I like it as well, but I liked 4 better


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 1, 2011)

Krory said:


> For those that care...
> 
> Breath of Fire IV will be going up on PSN (for the US, at least) on August 16th. It will be "celebrated" by also releasing Breath of Fire-related avatars for PSN on the same day.
> 
> No pricing or other territory releases announced yet.





Sephiroth said:


> My favorite Breath of Fire, fuck yes!
> 
> I hope there will be a Fou-Lu avatar.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noRxXKRDRsM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Aug 1, 2011)

BoF III's Gene system trumps everything in the other BoF games.

I'm still hoping they decide not to kill the series but things aren't looking too hopeful. Last I heard, Capcom was burying it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2011)

Krory said:


> BoF III's Gene system trumps everything in the other BoF games.
> 
> I'm still hoping they decide not to kill the series but things aren't looking too hopeful. Last I heard, Capcom was burying it.



A BoF character in MvC3 would of been cool to, Nina maybe?

Two Ryus would be confusing I suppose.


----------



## Krory (Aug 1, 2011)

Rei, Peco or Garr would've been pretty awesome. Or fuck, even Spar or Sten from BoFII.

Or Karn from the first BoF.

/biasedfavoritecharacters


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

BoF IV's dragon and skill system were pretty badass. At least equal to BoF III from what I recall.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 1, 2011)

And thus I pray

*Unlimited Nina Works*



Also



And such is why BoF IV is my favorite BoF game. Respect the God Emperor.


----------



## Krory (Aug 1, 2011)

I think 1 and 2 had the best Ninas.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

IV was my favorite as well. The story and art style and skills and dragons and everything in it. Just fucking good shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's the BoF2 cast cosplaying the cast from DQ.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

Isn't that dog from BoF II?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Isn't that dog from BoF II?



Right, right, 2, my bad.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 1, 2011)

Fuck Capcom, they're getting rid of everything that made them good to begin with...


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> The new one or the old one?


Both. 



zenieth said:


> New Cheetara is so Badass


Its the truth, truth.



Itachifan727 said:


> Fuck Capcom, they're getting rid of everything that made them good to begin with...


Until BoF DQ I never heard of the series before then though.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 1, 2011)

Just got my Catherine Love is over edition..  

So much win


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 1, 2011)

Mine is on display on my shelf.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

So....do those boxers actually fit you guys?


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

pics of da boxerz 

i want pics...and stujff


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 1, 2011)

They should; they're pretty big boxers.  

Same goes for the shirt.

Not sure how I feel about the pillow-case, though.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 







I'm probably goiing to import this game, all these screens and videos are too much for my heart knowing that it'd take at least 2+ years (if we are lucky) to play it in English 

New ToX screenshotes:


----------



## Destin (Aug 2, 2011)

I sometimes do that with Atelier games.  Only a few times since in the end, I'd rather understand what I'm reading so I don't miss the cheesy text humor in the game.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 2, 2011)

wanna play this game so much..looks crisp.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what, I might import it, too.

I'm sick of waiting to maybe wait 2+ years for this game's translation. 

There'll be translation FAQS or something for Xillia eventually, right?


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

I could never import RPGs. Too much text...I think I would just miss out.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> I could never import RPGs. Too much text...I think I would just miss out.



But you either:

1. Only enjoy the gameplay and you focus on the story when the US version comes out, if it comes out.

or

2. You enjoy the gameplay and wait for a script translation

I'm really thinking about importing Xillia..
I've been following Japanese lessons, and I might get some of the spoken japanese.

The symbols are way out of my league, though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> But you either:
> 
> 1. Only enjoy the gameplay and you focus on the story when the US version comes out, if it comes out.
> 
> ...



I'm with ya. Waiting god knows how many years just to see if it does get an english translation just doesn't do anyone any good. Importing just might be the best way to go.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> But you either:
> 
> 1. Only enjoy the gameplay and you focus on the story when the US version comes out, if it comes out.
> 
> ...



or 

3. Just ignore it and block it from your mind.

Games I know not getting localized to either here or Europe (it would be in English so fair game) is automatically blocked from my mind. I don't have time worrying about those games when I can play the....albeit limited Japanese games here now. 

One way to get over this hurdle....stop looking for, posting, or just asking for Xillia info unless it gets announced for localization. Don't put yourself through suffering pinning over a game made by a company that doesn't appreciate its fanbase overseas. You guys can do better.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 2, 2011)

Playing an RPG when you don't understand a shit seems pointless to me. Reading a script is pain in the ass too. It's like only enjoying half of the game. And when you finally get to play the English version it's not the same because you have already played it.

But whatever bruddas, if you have some extra money to burn and nothing else to do, why not.

edit: and if you only want to enjoy xillia's gameplay you can just play any other recent tales game.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> or
> 
> 3. Just ignore it and block it from your mind.
> 
> ...



Good gameplay = good gameplay.

And I'm already picky as is.



DragonSlayer said:


> Playing an RPG when you don't understand a shit seems pointless to me. Reading a script is pain in the ass too. It's like only enjoying half of the game. And when you finally get to play the English version it's not the same because you have already played it.
> 
> But whatever bruddas, if you have some extra money to burn and nothing else to do, why not.
> 
> edit: and if you only want to enjoy xillia's gameplay you can just play any other recent tales game.



I understand where you're coming from, but I dissagree.

And @ your edit:
Yeah, Graces: F. But that one isn't localized yet, either.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> or
> 
> 3. Just ignore it and block it from your mind.
> 
> ...



It'd be hard to ignore a tales game if your a diehard tales fan. Thats probably our biggest weakness in all this. By the way esura, you feeling good after last night?


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Good gameplay = good gameplay.
> 
> And I'm already pick as is.


Gameplay at the sacrifice of comprehending every other aspect of the game, unless you speak Japanese.



Murakazu said:


> It'd be hard to ignore a tales game if your a diehard tales fan. Thats probably our biggest weakness in all this. By the way esura, you feeling good after last night?



Yeah, I'm all good now. I passed out trying to upload some files for Kuroba. I needed that sleep. 

But its not the fans fault, its Namco.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 2, 2011)

I have to agree with Esura on this one, this game are not only beyond understanding if you  dont play the language, you might literally not be able to play them, even the most basic or even a tales game will have a bunch of menus in Japanese; what if I have to use an item and chose from a list of 100 items in Kanji ; plus rpgs are still story driven; look at abyss and vesperia they would be no where near fun to play if I didnt understand what was going on

finished abyss anime, it was good, but id like them to do some kind of ova down the road, that maybe just shows us some point in the future for all the respective tales games so we can see what happens; ie have like a 6 or 7 episode ova where we have on episode for abyss, one for vesperia etc.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Gameplay at the sacrifice of comprehending every other aspect of the game, unless you speak Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kira U. Masaki said:


> I have to agree with Esura on this one, this game are not only beyond understanding if you  dont play the language, you might literally not be able to play them, even the most basic or even a tales game will have a bunch of menus in Japanese; what if I have to use an item and chose from a list of 100 items in Kanji ; plus rpgs are still story driven; look at abyss and vesperia they would be no where near fun to play if I didnt understand what was going on
> 
> finished abyss anime, it was good, but id like them to do some kind of ova down the road, that maybe just shows us some point in the future for all the respective tales games so we can see what happens; ie have like a 6 or 7 episode ova where we have on episode for abyss, one for vesperia etc.



But that's all fixable.

I might have to write some stuff down, but it'll be doable.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, whatever works for you. Get it from Play Asia though.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 2, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> It'd be hard to ignore a tales game if your a diehard tales fan. Thats probably our biggest weakness in all this.



It's so true I feel bad about myself 



Esura said:


> Gameplay at the sacrifice of comprehending every other aspect of the game, unless you speak Japanese.


Before Tales of Innocence got it's translation patch I literally sat with a notebook and 3 japanese web translators and translated the first scene to the best of my ability out of that . Took me like 4 hours Q_Q.




> But its not the fans fault, its Namco.


TO HELL WITH NAMCO!!!!!!
Q_Q why can't some rich bastard buy the Tales studio.
Oh well Vesparia ps3 is getting a translation patch, and tales of graces:f is apparently getting localized, and if Keijetini or whatever doesn't fuck with us, his tales of hearts translation patch will someday be completed...
So that's 3 games .


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Goddamn dude, four hours? 

Maybe Namco should strike up a deal with Atlus...or I dunno, advertise their fucking games better. Atlus advertised Catherine here like a boss, how the fuck is it hard for Namco...NAMCO to advertise a fucking RPG? You know your market, aim low.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, whatever works for you. Get it from Play Asia though.



Yeah =)

And yeah, I will (*if* I import it)



ensoriki said:


> TO HELL WITH NAMCO!!!!!!
> Q_Q why can't some rich bastard buy the Tales studio.
> Oh well Vesparia ps3 is getting a translation patch, and tales of graces:f is apparently getting localized, and if Keijetini or whatever doesn't fuck with us, his tales of hearts translation patch will someday be completed...
> So that's 3 games .



How will said patch work, exactly?
If it's not too complicated I might import Vesperia for the PS3.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> How will said patch work, exactly?
> If it's not too complicated I might import Vesperia for the PS3.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks!

Thoug, where can I see which firmware version my PS3 has? =0


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

You can check here.



They aren't really explaining it too much clearly though so I don't really care at this point.

EDIT: Beaten like a red headed step child.

EDIT2: Whos Thoug?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> You can check here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, too.

@your EDIT:


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

To check your ps3 firmware go to system setting>about ps3. It'll tell you there.

@Esura Awesome, just awesome.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> To check your ps3 firmware go to system setting>about ps3. It'll tell you there.
> 
> @Esura Awesome, just awesome.



Thanks!

My PS3 is version 3.66..

That's bad, right?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Goddamn dude, four hours?
> 
> Maybe Namco should strike up a deal with Atlus...or I dunno, advertise their fucking games better. Atlus advertised Catherine here like a boss.


No shit man.  I was really impressed with their advertising for this game.

Obviously I am an Atlus fan, so I am on the email list.  I started receiving emails about Catherine around six months ago.  For two months straight they posted regular facebook updates on the project.  Catherine was a hot topic on several prominent gaming websites even before we knew what the gameplay would be like.  Atlus of course has booths at E3 and @ Comic Con.  Their advertising for this game was incredibly strategic.  And it seems to have paid off.  They understand their fanbase.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 2, 2011)

I dont know its bad enough when you need some guide to collect all the items or weapons, or some little miss-able crap; sitting with some script trying to play a game will only be that much worse

Good God, Yuri's Japanese voice actor is bad, but Karol's is God awful; the rest are pretty good though with Raven, Flynn, Estelle, and Judith being spot on. But Karol, thank God I did not play this game in Japanese, even though I never use him in my party he still shows up way too much.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Goddamn dude, four hours?


Bro Im hungry for Tales of games. Plots always entertain me.
Tales of Innocence was a definite gem for the DS for me (get the patch!).
The story wasn't as deep as others but the skits? So many skits...I came out of that game feeling something for the characters. I also didn't see one of the plot twists coming.
Mathias' face is lol worthy.



> Maybe Namco should strike up a deal with Atlus...or I dunno, advertise their fucking games better. Atlus advertised Catherine here like a boss, how the fuck is it hard for Namco...NAMCO to advertise a fucking RPG? You know your market, aim low.


Anybody will do just get it translated >.>. All they care about is soul calibur and tekken. 

Also...


Rune Factory 3 , is supposed to come out this fall, huzzah


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Bro Im hungry for Tales of games. Plots always entertain me.
> Tales of Innocence was a definite gem for the DS for me (get the patch!).
> The story wasn't as deep as others but the skits? So many skits...I came out of that game feeling something for the characters. I also didn't see one of the plot twists coming.
> Mathias' face is lol worthy.
> ...


Actually, they wasn't planning on making another Soul Calibur after 4. Fan demand from sites like 8WR and stuff spurred them on. They was just going to ride the Tekken fame.

Also, I have Tales of Innocence patched but I got two other Tales games on the side to finish. Not enough time in the day for all these Tales games. .


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 2, 2011)

Cus you playing Catherine on loop


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2011)

I didn't know ToV ps3 had a patch, I suppose it's time for me to finally play through that.

Yuri has Eikichi and Junpei's voice actor from Persona, this can't be bad at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

How can you play a game that you can't even read? What are the commands? The menu items? The names? The magic?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I didn't know ToV ps3 had a patch, I suppose it's time for me to finally play through that.
> 
> Yuri has Eikichi and Junpei's voice actor from Persona, this can't be bad at all.



Not just junpei too. Szayel aporro grantz from bleach and kiba from naruto.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How can you play a game that you can't even read? What are the commands? The menu items? The names? The magic?



Using guide+memorizing and just reading stats.

I have to do it for Super robot wars since I barely know any Japanese.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Fuck that. It's either in english or I don't play it. 


With exception to things like fighters and side-scroller action games and stuff. I've played a few of those in Japanese.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

I have some knowledge on Japanese so I think I could get by.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't have any so I can't.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 2, 2011)

A game with minimal reading is fine for import.
RPG's?
Nah son I need that shit in english otherwise I spend 4 hours to read about Asura killing Hypno.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah I might import a game like Mario Bros. on the NES.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't find this surprising, Catherine is Gold.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I don't find this surprising, Catherine is Gold.


Yes! Maybe this will motivate Atlus to work on Persona 5 on console or even make more games from the Golden Theater series!

The king is dead, long live Atlus! 



MrCinos said:


> Well, things could change and possibly they would be able to apply patch for newer firmware versions in a 6-12 months it'd take this patch completed. So maybe you guys have some hope left.



Maybe...maybe. I don't want to resort to hacking...because I wont get it if I have to.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm playing Chrono Trigger again. Feels good.

I'm going to play the hell out of it.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Grandia II > Chrono Tigger


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Grandia II > Chrono Tigger



You just opened up pandora's box.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Its the truth, truth.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think so.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Grandia II has a better main character, has better bitches and has a better villain. Also a better story. Your turn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Chrono Trigger has better badass robots, better music, more interesting anti-hero protagonist, and better endings.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Chrono Trigger has better badass robots, *better music*, more interesting anti-hero protagonist, and better endings.





Ha, no. GameArts is like Falcom in regards to their awesome soundtrack...which is awesome. Noriyuki Iwadare is truly a beast.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz59URA_Q1s[/YOUTUBE]
Get the fuck out of here with that Maginus shit!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh no you didn't.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

I got this...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ficht4Qny-A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay if you like those cheesy 80s riffs/Megaman thieving. 


Here's a boss battle theme:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

I suppose that's pretty good, but it's all up to preference at the end of the day, isn't it? I do think Magus's theme is better. But this one is also better:


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 2, 2011)

this is why watching this thread is so much fun. Free music, crazy and his lulzy moments, and Esura.  



Crazy, how's the Gamestop you usually go to treating you?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Fuck Gamestop! 

Every time I go they have the same tired selection of games I don't even wanna play. The shit I want is never, ever there.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 2, 2011)

At the gamestop I work/go too, I can get my shit shipped there  umad?


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Did CMX just take the high road? Him of all people? 



TeenRyu said:


> this is why watching this thread is so much fun. Free music, crazy and his lulzy moments, and Esura.
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy, how's the Gamestop you usually go to treating you?



Why is it just, "and Esura"?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> At the gamestop I work/go too, I can get my shit shipped there  umad?


I am mad. Quite pissed, in fact. My only consolation is that I can just order everything off of the Internet for cheaper.

Downside is they don't have that 7-day return policy. 


Esura said:


> Did CMX just take the high road? Him of all people?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it just, "and Esura"?





And Esura.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

I wish my Gamestop shipped shit from other Gamestop to there. I asked them like TeenRyu said and they was like...OH WE DUNT DO DAT SHIT!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

They only do that for employees and special ed cases.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

So they should be able to do it for you then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, I see what you're implying. 



That's very hurtful. For years in high school I struggled with the feelings that I was inferior or retarded and didn't realize it. Like, could someone be retarded and not know they are retarded?


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, I see what you're implying.
> 
> 
> 
> That's very hurtful. For years in high school I struggled with the feelings that I was inferior or retarded and didn't realize it. Like, could someone be retarded and not know they are retarded?


I'm jesting. Sorry about that.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 2, 2011)

I still don't understand why.  We do it for all of our customers, I guess there district goes by the "can't ship just one game" even though it costs nothing and isn't even a hassle.. 

If your ever in my district, we'll be sure to hit ya up.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome! 

I need to finish Tales from the Abyss. I said I'd go back to it once I finish Catherine, and I finished it twice so...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Apology accepted. 


Now buy my copy of Grandia II.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 2, 2011)

Crazy, you in the boston area by any chance?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

No, I'm inside of a giant choo-choo train! 


And that is the truth.



I'm actually in Colorado. It's shit here.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 2, 2011)

that sucks dude. I know in my district up in boston we do ship games to stores for customers :33


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 2, 2011)

Also----


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

What the fuck do your bowel movements have to do with RPGs?!??!? 



I also shit myself. Just a tiny bit.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the fuck do your bowel movements have to do with RPGs?!??!?
> 
> 
> 
> I also shit myself. Just a tiny bit.



yup, when you heard that Square enix was gonna stop making games


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

How the fuck does shitting yourself come into play here!?

I'm a very pissed man right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

SquareEnix can never make a game again if they only remake FFVI first.


And a sequel to FFT on the PS3.




And Valkyrie Profile 3.






Oh, and 14 more Ogre titles. Then they can stop.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 2, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> How the fuck does shitting yourself come into play here!?
> 
> I'm a very pissed man right now.



awh come on, we all know when a favorite game gets announced we say


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> awh come on, we all know when a favorite game gets announced we say



Lol, ok that made me laugh a little.

But I'm actually kinda pissed at arcana heart 3 right now. Scharlachrot can go to hell.

But I guess that complaint really belongs in the fighting game thread.:sweat


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 2, 2011)

Blazblue has those moments as well; not as much as when you try and beat Abyssion in Tales of Symphonia and you find out he's one of the most BAMF in Symphonia, and knows all your shit


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Lol, ok that made me laugh a little.
> 
> But I'm actually kinda pissed at arcana heart 3 right now. Scharlachrot can go to hell.
> 
> But I guess that complaint really belongs in the fighting game thread.:sweat



My advice is stay in the air so you don't get shot by robo dog.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> My advice is stay in the air so you don't get shot by robo dog.



Yeah, I was using petra and I managed to beat her. I actually got comfortable using petra which I wasn't intending on doing but Scharlachrot made me.

Edit: robo dog


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Yaw some sick motherfuckers. Talking about shitting on yourselves and shit.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 2, 2011)

Look, esura when you heard Phoenix Wright was gonna be in the new marvel, you said in your mind 





 

unless you felt like the guy from that adam sandler movie about football where he got hit so hard he shat himself, in that case..


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Ew, no I didn't think that.

My thoughts were full of hype.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey I was wondering.

Are any of Huke's designs in BRS the game or is it just random OC's, Black Rock and her Color palette swap twin?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAYWQaPLAQ8&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

I still want those boxers.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Fuuuck I wish I had that LOVE IS OVER edition. 

Someone should make a sex tape with some guy wearing the boxers and some chick wearing the shirt.


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> How the fuck does *shitting* yourself come into play here!?
> 
> I'm a very* pissed* man right now.



I see some freudian shit in there


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> I see some freudian shit in there



 geez, I didn't even catch that. Guess I better watch what I say now before I say it.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 















And the most pimp of all


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

We need more of the hot stuff zeni


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 2, 2011)

zenieth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do my eyes deceive me or do I see Maken X?

And since when was Skull in a Atlus game?


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Show Nois the dick monster from Persona zen.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Show Nois the dick monster from Persona zen.



You mean Mara?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Does he mean this?


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA

Reminds me of this


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

No...the actual monster that looks like a dick.

EDIT: Yeah that. There is one thats red and is on a chariot too.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

You need to be more specific. SMT has about 7.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Well I never seen any of these dick monsters in any of my playthroughs except for online so excuse me princess.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 2, 2011)

Btw, found the Maken X manga.



Written by the same guy who made Dorohedoro


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

there's a third one but I can't find it.

Basch, Dorohedoro's mangaka is a she


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 2, 2011)

zenieth said:


> there's a third one but I can't find it.
> 
> Basch, Dorohedoro's mangaka is a she



Like I knew that.

Damn, even the table of contents looks awesome.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

You are supposed to know this shit do man.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Some persona 4 goodness

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Two of them arent working.


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

i get the same result


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Well....um...post some SMT babes.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

It'd take a while for me to post artwork of all the fine bitches in SMT.


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

zenieth said:


> It'd take a while for me to post artwork of all the fine bitches in SMT.



Still worth it

Take your time

We could also use some eroge mods with SMT


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Fixed it for you guys.


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

stil din't work for me
< 'opened in new tab'


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

p4's ultimates felt more like p2's customs than actual ultimates.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

The fuck? I'll get this right.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Man I love me some SMT.

Imma hook up some PS2 right now and play Abyss and Legendia and P3FES.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Should be good now. If you guys still can't see it then I give.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

I saw them. Its great.

I will rep you ok? 

EDIT: lol I can't


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

whatever you did, keep it up

works fine


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

I would play P4 but I let my friend borrow it.


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't really borrow games:sad


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone here knows about the persona 4 anime thats coming out in the fall....if anyone watches anime in this thread.


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

I think everyone does really

And I didn't know that, hope they keep the art


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

I thought everyone in this fucking message board watched anime. The forum is called "Naruto Forum"...like come on now!

Can someone find me a hot nice res Tear Grants pics so I can use for my set?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> I think everyone does really
> 
> And I didn't know that, hope they keep the art



Hope you enjoy.

[YOUTUBE]v3v-QP6MCAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

Murakau... I'd rep you if I was not 24'd... and haven't repped you a while ago I think


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> Murakau... I'd rep you if I was not 24'd... and haven't repped you a while ago I think



Just call me mura. Its gets less confusing that way. Damn though two people can't rep me. WTF......


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Good find Murarazu. You on a roll today.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Good find Murarazu. You on a roll today.



I can deliver when I can.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, now someone find me some Tear and Sheena pics, I need to show off my new Tales of fandom.

Although I'm not hardcore enough to import JPN language only Tales games though, I'm not even that hardcore enough to do that for JPN only FF games.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, now someone find me some Tear and Sheena pics, I need to show off my new Tales of fandom.
> 
> Although I'm not hardcore enough to import JPN language only Tales games though, I'm not even that hardcore enough to do that for JPN only FF games.



PM'd you tear pics.

Sheena pics coming up


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> PM'd you tear pics.
> 
> Sheena pics coming up



What kind of tear pics you got?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> What kind of tear pics you got?



Quite alot, actually.
From sexy to regular stuff


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice...now all I need is some of dat Sheena and I'll have a set of the two hottest chicks in all of the Tales games....of the two I played that is.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Quite alot, actually.
> From sexy to regular stuff



Mind if you PM me those tear pics?



Esura said:


> Nice...now all I need is some of dat Sheena and I'll have a set of the two hottest chicks in all of the Tales games....of the two I played that is.



Nice, I'll be looking forward to your set.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nice...now all I need is some of dat Sheena and I'll have a set of the two hottest chicks in all of the Tales games....of the two I played that is.



PM'd 



Murakazu said:


> Mind if you PM me those tear pics?



Sure.
I'll make a selection though, as all of 'em would be too many.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 2, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Let's get some real game talk
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI-9kh0NvPM[/YOUTUBE]



Interesting.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Why is Tear and Sheena so hot? I havent seen any Tales of characters thats as hot as them.


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

I want to see them PM me too


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Didn't he PM them to you?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why is Tear and Sheena so hot? I havent seen any Tales of characters thats as hot as them.



Legretta, or least comes close in my opinion.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

Who is that?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Who is that?



One of the God Generals from Abyss.


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

omg, moar please


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't leave me out people!!!


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> One of the God Generals from Abyss.


Wow...I remember her too. Shows you how much I've been playing Abyss in comparison to Symphonia...which isn't alot. Symphonia is just pure crack.



TeenRyu said:


> Don't leave me out people!!!



I'll forward them to you.


Do you guys think I'm stupid for planing on rebuying Tales of Abyss brand new from Amazon for $40 even though I own a worn used copy of it from Gamestop?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 3, 2011)

No mention of Mint or Chloe? For shame.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wow...I remember her too. Shows you how much I've been playing Abyss in comparison to Symphonia...which isn't alot. Symphonia is just pure crack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 them pictures be da shit. 


and nah, you get one for collection and keep the other for abuse? sounds legit


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 3, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> No mention of Mint or Chloe? For shame.



Mint covers almost all of her body so you can't really tell how hot she is. Chloe is like a tomboy, she doesn't show her feminine side. Tear and sheena are the cream of the crop.


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> them pictures be da shit.
> 
> 
> *and nah, you get one for collection and keep the other for abuse? sounds legit*



Yeah, this pretty much. I wanted to do the same for P3FES and P4 too and Nocturne...however Nocturne just went up in price.

So my new motto, buy one copy of a PS2 game new. If I have said game but its in slight poor condition, buy another one incase it goes to shit. Now if its in a like new condition...well I just try my damnest to keep it that way (P3, 4, Nocturne). I was considering buying FFX and FFX-2 again just because the copies I have are a bit worn though...although my FFX copy was ALWAYS worn since I got it from the flea market a year after it came out, I just managed to take good care of it. The cover was covered in Kool Aid or some shit when I bought it and it makes my RPG PS2 collection look poor. Only reason I never bitched about it before is because the disc worked and I didn't have money like that to blow.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah, this pretty much. I wanted to do the same for P3FES and P4 too and Nocturne...however Nocturne just went up in price.
> 
> So my new motto, buy one copy of a PS2 game new. If I have said game but its in slight poor condition, buy another one incase it goes to shit. Now if its in a like new condition...well I just try my damnest to keep it that way (P3, 4, Nocturne). I was considering buying FFX and FFX-2 again just because the copies I have are a bit worn though...although my FFX copy was ALWAYS worn since I got it from the flea market a year after it came out, I just managed to take good care of it. The cover was covered in Kool Aid or some shit when I bought it and it makes my RPG PS2 collection look poor. Only reason I never bitched about it before is because the disc worked and I didn't have money like that to blow.



Tell me, I was pissed cause I had to call around to find a tales of symphonia with the original case, I finally found one and the damn game doesn't work. My original copy of Abyss and symphonia my Ex has, and we talk but yeah, im not getting that shit back


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Tell me, I was pissed cause I had to call around to find a tales of symphonia with the original case, I finally found one and the damn game doesn't work. My original copy of Abyss and symphonia my Ex has, and we talk but yeah, im not getting that shit back



I won a bid on Ebay for 30 bucks. Dude said it was in acceptable condition but he lying. It was in LIKE NEW condition...as though its just been taken out of fucking shrink wrap or something. I wish I could of gave him multiple positive reps for it.

I would recommend Ebay hunting, its what I do. Maybe you'd get lucky like I did. When I got it in the mail, I was expecting generic cases and scratched up discs but I got the opposite. I almost shed a fucking tear. I was lucky.

Or get this copy from Ebay


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

Well my abyss, I was lucky; shit was mint condition, plus the original case through gamestop. thats an auto 25% discount for me. I can easily find a perfect quality game, but its the case that kills it.  I'll try that though. So far my Tales of collection consists of Abyss, Vesperia, Symphonia 2, Radiant Mythology.


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

Mines is Abyss, Symphonia, and Abyss (soon) and planning on getting Legendia. 

No 360 so I fucking can't play Vesperia! I fucking hate you Microsoft, hate you bitches.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Mines is Abyss, Symphonia, and Abyss (soon) and planning on getting Legendia.
> 
> *No 360 so I fucking can't play Vesperia! I fucking hate you Microsoft, hate you bitches. *



Turns out the thing about it being exclusive for the 360 in america was false, they covered it on Siliconera  but still, why no ps3 vesperia japan!!


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

I still hate Microsoft anyways for hogging up all of the RPGs earlier this gen. Now motherfucking JRPG developers don't know wtf to do with themselves now that Microsoft aren't pushing their games hard anymore. 

NIS stuck with us like a champ, despite alot of their games being a bit meh.


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

So the Tales games I still have left to buy is Symphonia II (which I'm ignoring until I finish the first one), Legendia, and...thats it. There really is no more fucking English Tales of console games!? 

Wow this is going to be easy as fuck to collect.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

^All the other ones are in japan only. Rage mode activated


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2011)

Buy a 360...cheap enough now, plenty of RPG's to get exclusive to it. NIS sucks anyway, shit games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> So the Tales games I still have left to buy is Symphonia II (which I'm ignoring until I finish the first one), Legendia, and...thats it. There really is no more fucking English Tales of console games!?
> 
> Wow this is going to be easy as fuck to collect.


Tales of Destiny man, best tales ever.

Shame the remake is Japan onry though.

There is also Tales of Eternia(ToD 2 in in America)


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a PS3, PS2, and a Wii on my TV stand. No room for a fucking 'nother console.

I like some of NIS made and published games though. Ar Tonelico Qoga, Disgaea 3 (storyline and character wise, hate the grinding), Atelier Rorona...and I wanted to play Hyperdimension Neptunia! Why the fuck they have to run out of print! BITCH!!

EDIT: Tales of Destiny is a PS1 game...that shit is going to be expensive. I'll just play a ROM of it or something on my PSP and count it part of the collection.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Buy a 360...cheap enough now, plenty of RPG's to get exclusive to it. *NIS sucks anyway, shit games.*



You went too far this time Crazy, sorry but, fuck you! 

La Pucelle, Disgaea, Phatom Brave, Makai Kingdom, and Rhapsody are all great games.


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

Wait...Wikipedia says there are 11 localized Tales games in the US?

Abyss
Symphonia
Syphonia II
Legendia
Destiny
Vesperia
Phantasia (for GBC I think)
Radiant Mythology

Am I missing something?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Am I missing something?


Tales of Eternia/Tales of Destiny 2.


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I'm going to bed. Got to go to work tommorow.

Night.

EDIT: OHHHH thanks Sephiroth


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> EDIT: Tales of Destiny is a PS1 game...that shit is going to be expensive. I'll just play a ROM of it or something on my PSP and count it part of the collection.



Kind of, 38 on amazon.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> You went too far this time Crazy, sorry but, fuck you!
> 
> La Pucelle, Disgaea, Phatom Brave, Makai Kingdom, and Rhapsody are all great games.



Only good one listed there is Disgaea, and only the first one. 2's story was horrid, 3 was boring. 

Overall NIS is a shit publisher/developer. It's fine to like their stuff, but they are still a weak company and shouldn't be even mentioned for a reason of owning a ps3. 

@Esura - Sell your wii, get a 360. Simple, done, have better games to play. I have every system, and Wii is easily the worst of them all.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 3, 2011)

I wonder if Huke's getting paid for BRS the game. Also wondering if he cares that they're just randomly tossing new characters in with his title character and just forgetting all his other stuff.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 3, 2011)

No reason not to have a 360 if you have the money, its pretty cheap and has some nice RPGs.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

What Gnome said. Just be sure, if you get a new one; don't open it and return it unless your dropping 300 for the new slim. Try your damndest to get the slim's, there worth the extra money. Trust me, I haven't had anyone come to my store saying it got the rings of death, in fact I don't think anyone has. only problem I think I've seen is the typical faulty system every manufacture has, and the disk tray.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

*Hear Tales Of Xillia’s Theme Song*



> Just like Tales of Graces F, Tales of Xillia also has campus costumes which Namco Bandai plan to sell on the PlayStation Store. The concept for this year’s school fashion is a campus drama. Alvin and Rowen are supposed to be part of the faculty.
> 
> The game’s theme song "progress" from Ayumi Hamasaki also found its way on to the Internet. Listen to the full version below.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 3, 2011)

Rhapsody is underrated, Phantom Brave and La Pucelle are both fun games, and disgaea is a great series; thats more then enough to give them kudos in my book


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Only good one listed there is Disgaea, and only the first one. 2's story was horrid, 3 was boring.
> 
> Overall NIS is a shit publisher/developer. It's fine to like their stuff, but they are still a weak company and shouldn't be even mentioned for a reason of owning a ps3.
> 
> @Esura - Sell your wii, get a 360. Simple, done, have better games to play. I have every system, and Wii is easily the worst of them all.


fucking amen. nis is so overrated. i actually got tired of their games after playing first disgaea because after that i felt that they had nothing to offer to me anymore.

i would have your babies right now but since you said grandia 2 > grandia i'm afraid that's not possible.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Mint covers almost all of her body so you can't really tell how hot she is. Chloe is like a tomboy, she doesn't show her feminine side. Tear and sheena are the cream of the crop.


Eh Natalia's alright.
Arches clearly DTF.
Raine's good for those who like em older.


@Scizor... screw that song brought out mah inner weaboo for like 3 seconds...I thought I buried that bastard.



> Buy a 360...cheap enough now, plenty of RPG's to get exclusive to it. NIS sucks anyway, shit games.


I can't think of anything for 360 I'd want that isn't on PS3.




> @Esura - Sell your wii, get a 360. Simple, done, have better games to play. I have every system, and Wii is easily the worst of them all.



WiiS3 is all you need, wtf does a 360 have hmph. I checked it has like 4 exclusives or some shit. Wtf might as well just rent the console.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> @Scizor... screw that song brought out mah inner weaboo for like 3 seconds...I thought I buried that bastard.



lol, win.  :ho


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> fucking amen. nis is so overrated. i actually got tired of their games after playing first disgaea because after that i felt that they had nothing to offer to me anymore.
> 
> i would have your babies right now but since you said grandia 2 > grandia i'm afraid that's not possible.



Exactly. Games are so fucking overrated. Anime cliche stories with boring grinding gameplay. Such meh games. 

As for G2 > G1. I still liked G1 a lot. I just thought Grandia 2 was better. I'm a gameplay type of guy though, so 2 improved a lot with 1. Story wise it's up in the air. Cause Story wise G1/G2 >>> G3 by far. BUT Grandia 3 had the best gameplay IMO. 

Ensorki - I can name a bunch of exclusives for 360 I thought were worth owning. But then like most arguements it'll just end up being "They suck" so with that I'll just leave it at that. I can name 15 exclusives on 360 worth buying now, especially cheap. Can't say the same about a Wii.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

So I was starting to get into Chrono Trigger and then I said "fuck it" and started Final Fantasy Tactics 1.3.


I think I may just alternate between the two. FFT 1.3 is a bit more difficult than the original. I actually had a guy die.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Ensorki - I can name a bunch of exclusives for 360 I thought were worth owning. But then like most arguements it'll just end up being "They suck" so with that I'll just leave it at that. I can name 15 exclusives on 360 worth buying now, especially cheap. Can't say the same about a Wii.



How insulting. I checked, and I found 4 exclusive rpgs.
Hence you could just rent a 360 and be done with it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

I gave up on anything Xeno after I never beat Xenogears. I still kinda want to play that game again though.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Wii


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> @Esura - *Sell your wii, get a 360*. Simple, done, have better games to play. I have every system, and Wii is easily the worst of them all.


Um...I actually like my Wii. Granted I wouldn't of like it if it was my ONLY system, but I have No More Heroes 2, Twilight Princess, Tales of Symphonia GC, Muramasa, Smash Brawl, Tatsunoko vs Capcom, a bunch of Metroid games and shit.

I only ever wanted a 360 for Dead or Alive 4, Blue Dragon, Tales of Vesperia, and...um...thats it. Every single other game I ever wanted to play on 360 has either been ported to PS3 or multiplat. There is no reason for me TO own a 360 at this point in the game. And the PS Store has PS1 games.



Gnome said:


> No reason not to have a 360 if you have the money, its pretty cheap and has some nice RPGs.



Only two RPGs I actually give a shit about and its Blue Dragon and Tales of Vesperia. Well....I'm not going to lie, Magna Carta 2 looks good so I wouldn't mind trying that. My point is there is no reason for me to own a 360 at all at this point, even with the RROD gone. At least the Wii has games that the PS3 doesn't have.


Oh...Grandia II > all Grandia
Its a fucking fact bitches.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 3, 2011)

I wish I could just give away my Wii, I hate the damn thing.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> I only ever wanted a 360 for Dead or Alive 4, Blue Dragon, Tales of Vesperia, and...um...thats it. Every single other game I ever wanted to play on 360 has either been ported to PS3 or multiplat. There is no reason for me TO own a 360 at this point in the game. And the PS Store has PS1 games.


Exactly everythings been ported. I remember seeing Eternal Sonata and going "Oh I'm interested" and then the PS3 got it, so then what.
Vesparia ps3 has a translation patch in the workings, so really you have like 4 exclusives on that platform.



Gnome said:


> I wish I could just give away my Wii, I hate the damn thing.


Lol hate it for what. Maybe if your an FPS fan or something.


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

I use my Wii to play GC games I have too.

And it was a great diversion for me too until I got my new PS3 slim.

Wii got some ok games if you know where to look. Other M is great, despite the controversial plot and characterization.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Lol hate it for what. Maybe if your an FPS fan or something.



I like everything. The Wii has a serious lack of quality control, and most of the games on it can be fun for an hour or so but have blatant flaws that bring them down.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wii got some ok games if you know where to look. Other M is great, despite the controversial plot and characterization.


I didn't mind other M, the gameplay was fine, and I basically ignored the majority of the plot anyways so it didn't matter 



Gnome said:


> I like everything. The Wii has a serious lack of quality control, and most of the games on it can be fun for an hour or so but have blatant flaws that bring them down.


Theres plenty of standard quality stuff on the Wii, if your talking about the shovelware eh your not supposed to acknowledge the existence of that crap anyways.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I wish I could just give away my Wii, I hate the damn thing.



I wouldn't mind taking it off your hands then.


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

I got Wii when its price dropped to 150, so it was a deal for me.


Funny thing is, I had more incentive to buy a Wii over a 360 because the Wii has more exclusives I wanted to play (non-Nintendo made exclusives too) and its way cheaper. I got like 10 or so Wii games which I adore. No More Heroes is particularly a great series and such awesomeness.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

Oddly enough I care less and less about Nintendo exclusives as time goes on, 
I got my Wii a couple months after launch.


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

The only Nintendo made properties I care for anyways is Pokemon, Metroid, Zelda, and Smash.

Fuck Mario, fuck Donkey Kong, fuck Kirby, fuck FZero, fuck Star Fox, fuck Earthbound, fuck em all cept the ones above.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> The only Nintendo made properties I care for anyways is Pokemon, Metroid, Zelda, and Smash.
> 
> Fuck Mario, fuck Donkey Kong, fuck Kirby, fuck FZero, fuck Star Fox, fuck Earthbound, fuck em all cept the ones above.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

Meh, Nintendo has some good IP's but they're not coming out so I really don't have much to care for, and I've been quite frankly bored with the latest legend of Zelda's.
Too much slow boat rides and even slower trains.

The Mother series is finished though I had fun with it.
Only starfox I liked was adventures (deal with it).
Only mario games I'm standing for is Mario Tennis RPG and golf RPG which are really different IP's with mario in the name.

Not anticipating Skyward sword since I don't feel confident it'll be solid given the last batch of Zeldas.

All I anticipate right now is Kid Icarus.

Sin and Punishment is on rails, I haven't played an on rails game since...I was 8? I don't recall that genre being any fun. Then again last on rails game I played was like 8 bit graphics or some shit at an arcade with a rail gun.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Meh, Nintendo has some good IP's but they're not coming out so I really don't have much to care for, and I've been quite frankly bored with the latest legend of Zelda's.
> Too much slow boat rides and even slower trains.
> 
> The Mother series is finished though I had fun with it.
> ...


 Yeah a lot of people hate the on rails games in general but Sin and Punishment is such a great series and making sure that people eat their word when it comes to on rails games. Sin and Punishment 2 is one of my favorite games from last year and my game of the year for the Wii."I didn't play DKCR" anyway it is a cheap title now.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 3, 2011)

Couldn't get into No More Heroes. It did the one thing I absolutely hate any game to do. Which is force you to do the most stupid mini games. If they took that away in number 2 and added more variety in gameplay I might give it a go.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I wish I could just give away my Wii, I hate the damn thing.


Honestly, I'm not sure I would take that thing for free. 


But you can give it to me if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I wish I could just give away my Wii, I hate the damn thing.



You can send it to me anytime you want.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

So tale's Theme song is finally up on youtube, and There also going to have the school setting, with Alvin and Rowen being Facility staff


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> *Spoiler*: _Otherwise it'll stretch this page, too_
> 
> 
> 
> So tale's Theme song is finally up on youtube, and There also going to have the school setting, with Alvin and Rowen being Facility staff



I posted that like 10 hours ago


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

I masturbated about 14 hours ago. It had an RPG theme to it as I leveled up my cock-beating skill to 4.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I masturbated about 14 hours ago. It had an RPG theme to it as I leveled up my cock-beating skill to 4.



That, sir, is disgawesome.

Awesome+disgusting

Or awesgusting. w/e


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

Thats just mindfuckery. you don't even know what to say to it


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> So tale's Theme song is finally up on youtube, and There also going to have the school setting, with Alvin and Rowen being Facility staff



If NA doesn't get these costumes.
Namco burns.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Thats just mindfuckery. you don't even know what to say to it



The only thing one can truly comment on in CMX's post is:

So your cock-beating skill was only 3?


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

^^^  so true xD Use a rare candy Crazy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm not some kind of super pervert! 

It only has 5 levels. You only reach level 5 after you've masturbated 100,000,000 times.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

You've got a long ways to go then


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Indeed I do. And I don't have any rare penis candies. 


Maybe I can grind some exp tonight.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 3, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> No mention of Mint or Chloe? For shame.



What about Grune?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Grune? That old 2000 RPG that was so terrible it was awesome?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not some kind of super pervert!
> 
> It only has 5 levels. You only reach level 5 after you've masturbated 100,000,000 times.



...then how am I at level 7.
Wtf.
I broke the limit...twice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Gameshark codes.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

better hope your gameshark doesn't eat your system


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 3, 2011)

You forget about grune because she is in a game that got zero recognition.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gameshark codes.



I use Ocarina son.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 3, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> You forget about grune because she is in a game that got zero recognition.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yeah...she was so badass,lol. I think she replaced Will if not for his good healing spells.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um...I actually like my Wii. Granted I wouldn't of like it if it was my ONLY system, but I have No More Heroes 2, Twilight Princess, Tales of Symphonia GC, Muramasa, Smash Brawl, Tatsunoko vs Capcom, a bunch of Metroid games and shit.
> 
> I only ever wanted a 360 for Dead or Alive 4, Blue Dragon, Tales of Vesperia, and...um...thats it. Every single other game I ever wanted to play on 360 has either been ported to PS3 or multiplat. There is no reason for me TO own a 360 at this point in the game. And the PS Store has PS1 games.
> 
> ...



I hate my Wii TBH. It started off shit, then had some hope, but soon turned to poop. Could because I dislike just about every game you listed and more haha. Only games liked on the Wii were Silent HIll *Also on PS2 though* and I like Monster Hunter Tri A lot. SHIT Online connection though. 

I meant 360 in general. RPGS in general this gen have been half assed anyway. Good at best, but 360 has tons more games I'd recommend. Alan Wake, Halo, Ninja Blade and many more. Also why the fuck is Blue fucking horrible dragon on your list and not Lost Odyssey? A Vastly superior game. 



ensoriki said:


> How insulting. I checked, and I found 4 exclusive rpgs.
> Hence you could just rent a 360 and be done with it.



I wasn't talking about JUST RPGS...RPGS went from my fave genre to my 3rd fave. WRPG are far better this gen IMO anyway. JRPG have been lacking. I don't even think I rated one JRPG above a 9 this generation. It's just lacking all around.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Grune was awesome. pek

She was funny, too.



Murakazu said:


> You forget about grune because she is in a game that got zero recognition.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



And Legendia sure does get my recognition


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

What was the number one, undisputed hands down BEST Rpg on the ps2? 

















































































































*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> What was the number one, undisputed hands down BEST Rpg on the ps2?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



IMO Tales of the Abyss.

Just my opinion guys. No biggie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Best PS2 RPG is Valkryie Profile 2. Everybody knows that.


Anyone who doesn't know that doesn't know shit.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Best PS2 RPG is Valkryie Profile 2. Everybody knows that.
> 
> 
> Anyone who doesn't know that doesn't know shit.



I don't know shit. 

And the best JRPG for PS2, CMX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

VP2 is the best anything.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 3, 2011)

FFX


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> VP2 is the best anything.



Alright, alright.

Point taken.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

VP2 is better than FFX. 

PS2 had a lot of great games on it though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 3, 2011)

Super Robot Wars: Original Generations, why?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVjJkYyMbLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> VP2 is better than FFX.
> 
> PS2 had a lot of great games on it though.



I liked the first one better, but that's just me..


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 3, 2011)

Best rpg on PS2?

I'm gonna say Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 3, 2011)

Nocturne for me


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2011)

Persona 4.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 3, 2011)

P4 was good, you can finally control your retarded aI companions unlike P3, which is why i cant beat FES....Probably gonna sell Catherine since i beat it and already got Gold on all but lvl 9...meh just watched all the endings on YT. more or less the same, just end part after credits is different.


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> And Legendia sure does get my recognition



I want to try this out.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

basically all the reasons I love this game.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Um...I cannot understand that comic at all.

Actually...my eyes hurt trying to decipher it. WTF is it supposed to be about? It looks like some crazy shit people make when they are high.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

Reading comprehension.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

No...its fucking stupid and it makes no sense.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

More like your comprehension is lacking.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 4, 2011)

zenieth said:


> More like your comprehension is lacking.



No...

Say you don't know what it's suppose to be to start with (like me), then it makes no sense, so it isn't a comprehension issue.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

Seeing as Esura has played Nocturne. it shouldn't be a context issue with him. And from there you just read left to right to get it.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Seeing as Esura has played Nocturne. it shouldn't be a context issue with him. And from there you just read left to right to get it.



Wait...thats supposed to be about Nocturne? Could of fooled me. 

Also, I've been reading mangas for the past 10 or so years of my life so I tend to read comics from right to left automatically. Only western comic I read in recent years was Scott Pilgrim.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2011)

zenieth said:


> basically all the reasons I love this game.



Hahahahaha! :rofl


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

How can you not tell it's nocturne? The tattoos alone should have been a blatant hit on the radar. Not counting the 4 obvious SMT demons.

Or the blatant SMT right in the last panel.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2011)

> Today 01:19 AM
> Esura 	No...its fucking stupid and it makes no sense.



That shit made perfect sense.



> How can you not tell it's nocturne? The tattoos alone should have been a blatant hit on the radar.



Not to mention Pixie, Lucifer and Matador.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 4, 2011)

Only part I didn't get was Pokemon Nuzlocke, but google fixed that.

You have to have played Nocturne to get it though.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, I don't expect Gnome to get it since he's not played it. But there's no excuse for you Esura.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Only part I didn't get was Pokemon Nuzlocke, but google fixed that.
> 
> You have to have played Nocturne to get it though.



I own and played Nocturne and almost every other SMT game and still didn't get it until someone mentioned the joke.

This looks like some shitty shit someone from Adult Swim would make.

Stop posting poorly drawn joke comics.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Only part I didn't get was Pokemon Nuzlocke, but google fixed that.
> 
> You have to have played Nocturne to get it though.



Poor Pokemon fans, I read that challenge.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

Pokemon fans can complain when that's not just an optional challenge and they get a matador.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2011)

Maybe he didn't get the picture cause the drawing is complete and utter garbage?


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

I love Pokemon but I never knew of that Nuzlocke challenge.

I would not love Pokemon anymore if I did that bullshit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Maybe he didn't get the picture cause the drawing is complete and utter garbage?



It may look deformed but it was quite obvious.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

The point of the drawing is to be complete and utter garbage. It's exemplifying the ugliness to express that person's experience with the game.

And then there's matador who's drawn so accurately you'd need to have stabbed your eyes to not notice him if you know who he is.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 4, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Poor Pokemon fans, I read that challenge.



I'm thinking of trying it just because Pokemon is so easy.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

What a poor way to get a joke across, which even after being told the joke, it isn't even funny in the slightest.

They need to take lessons from Penny Arcade.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2011)

I also lol'd at the fact that Hitoshura looks like Eddy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 4, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Maybe he didn't get the picture cause the drawing is complete and utter garbage?



It's 4chan humor.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

Matador sipping tea was the best part.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHSLl4HkBlY[/YOUTUBE]

Never played it but this opening is cool.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Matador sipping tea was the best part.



Just one big  for him.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

He's just like


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

*New Xillia Trailers Focus On Milla And Lilial Orb*



> Last week we got our first character video and a look at the game's Link Artes system. This week we have the same but featuring Milla and the new Lilial Orb system.
> 
> Tales of Xillia will utilize the contrast between light and shadow, which will lead to the game having a different art style direction than Vesperia's anime-style graphics or Graces's watercolor-style graphics (it could be more of a hand-painted or oil painting-like feel if the concept artwork is any indication). Baba stated that when he saw some of the concept artwork images running on actual hardware he was very impressed.
> 
> ...


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 4, 2011)

Damn, Ninja'd me right as I was about to post it


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Damn, Ninja'd me right as I was about to post it



Sorry man.

But we get to enjoy the news together, anyway.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 4, 2011)

almost bought vesperia ps3 today, went to the mall, and this one game store had like 20 or 30 imports, including tears to tiara which I wanted, but vesperia was 80 bucks and no case; I dont mind dropping 80 but not for disc only

just made it Duke final boss in vesperia, but ill do a little side questing first; and i think a glitch happened, because at one point when I was in Taragon, it said I was in the something of memories, the bonus dungeon that has Kratos as the finally boss, but clearly thats not possible


----------



## Destin (Aug 4, 2011)

I remember when Dark Chronicle (Dark Cloud 2) first came out.  I went to Game Stop the second week of its release date to go get one.  They just ran out and were getting more shipped in.  There was one copy though that was returned (presumably already beaten by someone who got it at release date and played it until completed).  However, it was without a cover, no manual, and the disc noticeably used.  I did say I only wanted a new case.  I tried to leave, but then he got the copy and tried to sell it to me. The clerk put on their generic Game Stop covers on the case and offered me that one.  He said instead of $49.99, it's only $44.99.  I stared at him with a "Son, I am disappoint" expression and left until next week where I then got a new case.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Disgaea 4 better be good. 

And FFT 1.3 is...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It's 4chan humor.



Ah ok, well that's why I don't care for it. Such stupid shit.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And FFT 1.3 is...



What's wrong


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 4, 2011)

lol at the super bishonen art of Valvatorez.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> What's wrong



I get on the map and this fucking goblin walks over and solos the entire fucking team with this move that hits 4-5 times.


WHAT THE SHIT?!?!?!?


So then I reset and kill him easily enough because he never uses the move. 

Then on another map he walks up and solos us again but this time with a different move that just hits everyone for 50 damage and we all have less than 50 at this point in the game.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 4, 2011)

The game trolled you, like "TROLOLOLOLOL" bitch I own you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Well that's the thing. Those fucking goblins are inconsistent. I cleared a map after that with 2 (or is it 3?) goblins on it pretty easily. They never used either attack.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I get on the map and this fucking goblin walks over and solos the entire fucking team with this move that hits 4-5 times.


Been there.



> WHAT THE SHIT?!?!?!?


A common expression for this game.



> So then I reset and kill him easily enough because he never uses the move.


Save state abuse is the best cure.



> Then on another map he walks up and solos us again but this time with a different move that just hits everyone for 50 damage and we all have less than 50 at this point in the game.


Should've recruited the little bastard with a mediator then made him your bitch and used him against other people .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't have a mediator. 

I don't even remember how to play this game. Should I class change ASAP or is there a benefit to leveling as certain classes like in the original Tactics Ogre (that no longer applies to the PSP version).


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, you love to play shit to make your damn self mad eh?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't have a mediator.
> 
> I don't even remember how to play this game. Should I class change ASAP or is there a benefit to leveling as certain classes like in the original Tactics Ogre (that no longer applies to the PSP version).



I had never played it before and learned as I went along.
In order to avoid leveling up, it's best you plan out what skills you want and crap but I say screw that too much effort.
Change classes ASAP if you want an ability ASAP.
I'd change classes early because the crap skills can be gotten through enemy crystals.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't remember exactly but I think the squire had some really good skills at certain job levels.  I suppose I can just go back and level the jobs as I need them though later on. Or something.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2011)

Well you can see all the skills your Job can get.
Accumulate is nice, wish, cheer up, move +1 is helpful in the beginning, monster skill is alright if you use monsters. Dash pierces abilities.
Remember to make your melee types have high brave or scrap them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm gonna scrap you.

I just want to make a team full of Samurai.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 4, 2011)

just got Tactics Ogre, and its pretty good so far


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

PSP or PSX version?


Or the GBA version?

Or maybe even the SNES version?


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 4, 2011)

Psp      .


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

PSPs are on dat gdlk shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I think I would play the original first. That way you get a feel for what was really changed.

Maybe it's better to go backwards, I don't know. But you should play the PSX version as well.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 4, 2011)

don't have a psx, nor don't know where to get one >~>

Edit: if its the original one, I still dont have one, and don't feel like getting one atm xD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 4, 2011)

Destin said:


> I remember when Dark Chronicle (Dark Cloud 2) first came out.  I went to Game Stop the second week of its release date to go get one.  They just ran out and were getting more shipped in.  There was one copy though that was returned (presumably already beaten by someone who got it at release date and played it until completed).  However, it was without a cover, no manual, and the disc noticeably used.  I did say I only wanted a new case.  I tried to leave, but then he got the copy and tried to sell it to me. The clerk put on their generic Game Stop covers on the case and offered me that one.  He said instead of $49.99, it's only $44.99.  I stared at him with a "Son, I am disappoint" expression and left until next week where I then got a new case.



actually this wasnt gamestop; but yea some gamestops policies are pretty bad; I went one time they had a copy of a psp rpg that I wanted but the box was crushed to hell but it said new; so I go up and ask do they have a new copy of this game and he is like you are holding it; I proceeded to tell him not only does this not qualify as new, by a collector's standards or any person for that matter it was poor or damaged


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 4, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> actually this wasnt gamestop; but yea some gamestops policies are pretty bad; I went one time they had a copy of a psp rpg that I wanted but the box was crushed to hell but it said new; so I go up and ask do they have a new copy of this game and he is like you are holding it; I proceeded to tell him not only does this not qualify as new, by a collector's standards or any person for that matter it was poor or damaged



pardon some of the idiots at gamestop try and sell the displays before the sealed, which is actually against policy  were supposed to give you sealed copies before displays. Displays do tend to get messed up, and at times its not our fault be we understand. my store tends to accomidate as much as possible as well, my manager sealed the last copy of a game we had, and even got all the sticker residue off because the lady was polite and was giving it as a gift. took a bit but it was generous, and thats how my store rolls


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

You is really proud of your store aint ya?


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 4, 2011)

Yup


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice, yea im not honestly as fangs bared at gamestop as others; I know way to many people especially in the gaming community who would hold parades if the store went under. 

Honestly, I think there are a handful of solid employees that I have seen; there are good deals to be had, and you can still score older and rarer ps2 titles, although I have seen gamestop jack up some prices; 70 for metroid prime trilogy is bonkers. 

But yea im still looking for a nice copy of Ys legacy with soundtrack and Minmar because the only place that has them is gamestop but they always seem to be in lousy shape. Plus I still need to get historia.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Nice, yea im not honestly as fangs bared at gamestop as others; I know way to many people especially in the gaming community who would hold parades if the store went under.
> 
> Honestly, I think there are a handful of solid employees that I have seen; there are good deals to be had, and you can still score older and rarer ps2 titles, although I have seen gamestop jack up some prices; 70 for metroid prime trilogy is bonkers.
> 
> But yea im still looking for a nice copy of Ys legacy with soundtrack and *Minmar* because the only place that has them is gamestop but they always seem to be in lousy shape. Plus I still need to get historia.



Do.NOT.Get.This.Game

Shit has no music in dungeons and just plain bad.


----------



## Blatman (Aug 4, 2011)

You guys should be lucky that you get such a selection in games at gamestop though. So hard to get stuff like Catherine in the local game or gamestation in England. Most things have to be got online because they keep them in their warehouses. Compared to England's game shops, I went to new York in April and I visited the local gamestop and it was quite a lot for pre owned games. :s


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Is Breath of Fire 3 PSP EUR version worth an import?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 4, 2011)

Fucking PSP! Their website does not work  WTF is this shit!? how can i reset my password if your link redirects me to wrong page


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is Breath of Fire 3 PSP EUR version worth an import?



If you can't find the US version for PS1 or if it's not on PSN, then sure. It's in English luckily. Same with Tales of Eternia IIRC.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Whats a Tales of Eternia?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats a Tales of Eternia?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 5, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Do.NOT.Get.This.Game
> 
> Shit has no music in dungeons and just plain bad.



lol that reminds me of shadow dunegon, not actually a bad game, kind of an like first person diablo dungeon crawler but no music; then again on some games that works to make the game creepier


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 5, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> lol that reminds me of shadow dunegon, not actually a bad game, kind of an like first person diablo dungeon crawler but no music; then again on some games that works to make the game creepier



In this case, it makes it more boring than it already is.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 5, 2011)

All I have to say is LOL, im questing around in Vesperia and two things made me laugh

- At the hotsprings, Yuri walks in to check on rita who is working on the women's section
Rita - Hmm You are nothing like Raven
Yuri - So you want me to see you more of a women and less of a girl
Rita - silent blushing 

- the skit you get when you wear Judith's hot springs costume and and Estelle gets jealous because Judith's breast are two big  gold 

I just have to say cooking is a pain in the ass, especially when there are more recipes you have to get by using other character than you get from the chef; it bad enough i have to cook constantly with yuri but then i have to figure out what to cook with who to get the next recipe 

ravens shining star title is also a hassle, im on like 84 skills

question, for those who have done it, its it realistic to go for speedster and low level in the same run; if not it will take at least 4 play through to do everything; because you arent going to max out level 200 in your first or in either or those playthroughs

and last musing, I hate the dog marking map mini quest


One last thought, although Symphonia is still my favorite, out of the games Ive played its had the worst female cast - Vesperia has Judith, Rita and Estelle (not mention kaufman as a side character); Abyss has Tear; Symphonia has ........


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> One last thought, although Symphonia is still my favorite, out of the games Ive played its had the worst female cast - Vesperia has Judith, Rita and Estelle (not mention kaufman as a side character); Abyss has Tear; Symphonia has ........



Tales of Symphonia has Sheena.

And Martel.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm gonna scrap you.
> 
> I just want to make a team full of Samurai.



You can't touch me 

Good luck with a team of Samurai


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Man, fuck FFT 1.3.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2011)

Not man enough for it


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 5, 2011)

I might wanna try this out. Should I get the psp or psx version?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2011)

I am taking my sweet time with this game. I am doing the side quests after that last boss.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Not man enough for it


I don't know if I have the patience. 

It's starting to look like it will push me in one direction that I don't necessarily want to take: that of just blanketing the enemy in status effects and boosting myself up every single time I get into a battle. 

I want to fight like a damn man. 


Murakazu said:


> I might wanna try this out. Should I get the psp or psx version?


It doesn't really matter, though you can fast-forward in ePSXe.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It doesn't really matter, though you can fast-forward in ePSXe.



Well then, that settles it.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know if I have the patience.
> 
> It's starting to look like it will push me in one direction that I don't necessarily want to take: that of just blanketing the enemy in status effects and boosting myself up every single time I get into a battle.
> 
> I want to fight like a damn man.



Nah not really necessary, you just have to figure out how to properly position yourself and crap and have abilities to prevent you from dying.
Sometimes I just don't have the fire power so I use a monster because they hit like trucks. Black Chocobo would go in and one shot their mages, with the mages down then I could start whacking shit down.
Just have to figure out what you need.
I ain't gonna lie though, when you get really lazy, you just save state abuse .


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

*New Tales of Xillia Scans Reveal Mystic Artes*



> Last month we got our first look at the new Link Artes system in Tales of Xillia but didn't get any mention of the series staple Mystic Artes. That changes this week as new scans have been released revealing just that alongside a few new non-playable characters.
> 
> Tales of Xillia will utilize the contrast between light and shadow, which will lead to the game having a different art style direction than Vesperia's anime-style graphics or Graces's watercolor-style graphics (it could be more of a hand-painted or oil painting-like feel if the concept artwork is any indication). Baba stated that when he saw some of the concept artwork images running on actual hardware he was very impressed.
> 
> ...



You can watch the scans 

*Source:*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Nah not really necessary, you just have to figure out how to properly position yourself and crap and have abilities to prevent you from dying.
> Sometimes I just don't have the fire power so I use a monster because they hit like trucks. Black Chocobo would go in and one shot their mages, with the mages down then I could start whacking shit down.
> Just have to figure out what you need.
> I ain't gonna lie though, when you get really lazy, you just save state abuse .


I try not to abuse it. Feels like cheating.


Then I die 100 times and abuse the fuck out of it. 


I'll see if I can't make a Mediator tonight or something and get me some goblins. Those fuckers are broken.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


>


Luke still kills them all with hyperresonnance 


CrazyMoronX said:


> I try not to abuse it. Feels like cheating.
> 
> 
> Then I die 100 times and abuse the fuck out of it.
> ...


Yeah it feels like cheating until you miss a 99% chance hit to hit that would kill and then they go and kill your ass and all you can say is WTF is this bs.

I don't have any goblins yet Q_Q. I got this minotaur dude from Sweegy woods, breath's fire and berserks, was good early on since berserked mages can't cast and they're weak anyways


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah I want one of those, too. I really dislike the area after the woods, I keep getting murdered by those archers!


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2011)

Bleach Soul Reccerecion is out.

It looks like DW but with Bleach characters and not made by Koei. To be honest...I'm considering buying it. 21 playable characters and all that shit and it goes all the way up to this new Fullbring/Hell Arc whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Bleach Soul Reccerecion is out.
> 
> It looks like DW but with Bleach characters and not made by Koei. To be honest...I'm considering buying it. 21 playable characters and all that shit and it goes all the way up to this new Fullbring/Hell Arc whatever you want to call it.



Really?

Imo it looks really bland and boring 
I'd love it if it turns out to be awesome, though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Sounds weird to me. If it's an RPG though you know I'm at least interested on the surface.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 5, 2011)

I saw the review, it looked pretty good from what I could tell. I was expecting to be half-assed but it kinda surprised.

The video review I saw if your interested.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2011)

Who else is importing Xenoblade from Europe? everytime I said that remember this line"Fuck you NoA"


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll be getting it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Not I. I don't care for Xenoshit. Unless I replay Xenogears I never will get into it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I'll be getting it.


 Did you watch new trailer and footage video? "Xenoblade Thread"



CrazyMoronX said:


> Not I. I don't care for Xenoshit. Unless I replay Xenogears I never will get into it.


 Nothing to do with the old series even tho some of the staff members are part of the game.


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I saw the review, it looked pretty good from what I could tell. I was expecting to be half-assed but it kinda surprised.
> 
> The video review I saw if your interested.



Wow, looks nice.

Fucked up they are charging full price though.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2011)

I watched the trailer, never played a xeno game don't really care.
Xeno's not the game I'm most interested into, it's gameplay looks to be the most inferior of the 3, but hey, why not.
Still have some Wii games I want to play anyways and I'm waiting for Rune Factory: Tides of Destiny


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2011)

I've played Bleach for about 3 hours. It's not bad. Still it lacks a few major things. One a decent story. 2 Stages...there's like 3 fucking stages. And story mode takes 3 hours to beat. Otherwise the action can be pretty fun and the level up system is pretty awesome.


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I've played Bleach for about 3 hours. It's not bad. Still it lacks a few major things. One a decent story. 2 Stages...*there's like 3 fucking stages*. *And story mode takes 3 hours to beat.* Otherwise the action can be pretty fun and the level up system is pretty awesome.



I guess I'll just holla at DW7 instead until it gets cheaper.

I'm not a Gundam fan so I don't play the Gundam Musou. Now if they had a Evangelion Musou or RahXephon Musou...I'd play it.

Speaking of Musou, I need to rebuy my Hokuto Musou for PS3. I loved that game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Did you watch new trailer and footage video? "Xenoblade Thread"
> 
> Nothing to do with the old series even tho some of the staff members are part of the game.



Meh, then I won't bother at all.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm not a Gundam fan so I don't play the Gundam Musou. Now if they had a Evangelion Musou or RahXephon Musou...I'd play it.


Those wouldn't even work.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I watched the trailer, never played a xeno game don't really care.
> Xeno's not the game I'm most interested into, it's gameplay looks to be the most inferior of the 3, but hey, why not.
> Still have some Wii games I want to play anyways and I'm waiting for Rune Factory: Tides of Destiny



I see. after watching the footage with the DUB, I have to say I am more hyped. The DUB is decent and the game looks real good. two reviews are already out  M! Games Germany magazine 91/100 and  ONM 92/100.. not a lot of details about the reviews but it seem the the negative aspects mentioned were limited to a lack of a complex Gambit system for your AI buddies in battle and not that great looking character models. So I can live with that. lol


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Those wouldn't even work.



Evangelion Musou would. Remove the boring shit in Evangelion and replace it with more action and more clips of Rei, Asuka, and that new chick with the glasses in that movie in the cockpit. They don't even have to add Shinji.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Evangelion Musou would. Remove the boring shit in Evangelion and replace it with more action and more clips of Rei, Asuka, and that new chick with the glasses in that movie in the cockpit. They don't even have to add Shinji.



Lack of fodder enemies is the problem (not counting MP Eva's unless you guys like 47 palette swaps or something). The series is essentially one boss fight against another.


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2011)

See they can make up some bullshit to make sense of fighting 100 evil things. Like...oh I fought this Angel (or whatever they called, I haven't watch it in awhile)...but it splits into 10000 enemies or some shit and you have to kill them all so it reforms or some shit.

It would be the best Evangelion game ever....which isn't a hard feat to accomplish at all.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> See they can make up some bullshit to make sense of fighting 100 evil things. Like...oh I fought this Angel (or whatever they called, I haven't watch it in awhile)...but it splits into 10000 enemies or some shit and you have to kill them all so it reforms or some shit.
> 
> It would be the best Evangelion game ever....which isn't a hard feat to accomplish at all.



The N64 Evangelion game is pretty cool, hard as hell though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2011)

okay, now i need some serious answers here..

i just saw a lot of tales of xillia gameplay.. and it appealed to me.. a lot.. thinking of buying it.. but cuz stories are kinda important in RPGs.. is this a sequel of another game? or whats the deal here? 

also, is there a collector's edition to this.. i am really into it.. need some advice.. since this is my first non-pokemon RPG game in a very long while..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 5, 2011)

Khris said:


> okay, now i need some serious answers here..
> 
> i just saw a lot of tales of xillia gameplay.. and it appealed to me.. a lot.. thinking of buying it.. but cuz stories are kinda important in RPGs.. is this a sequel of another game? or whats the deal here?
> 
> also, is there a collector's edition to this.. i am really into it.. need some advice.. since this is my first non-pokemon RPG game in a very long while..



No, it's just like Final Fantasy as in that they're stand alone games with some of them having direct sequels like Tales of Destiny and Tales of Symphonia.

As for collectors edition, beats me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> No, it's just like Final Fantasy as in that they're stand alone games with some of them having direct sequels like Tales of Destiny and Tales of Symphonia.
> 
> As for collectors edition, beats me.



thanx for the info.. though is there a US or EU release date yet?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 5, 2011)

Started playing Bleach: Resurrecion. It's...pretty average. It's not bad but it's not exactly great. Graphics are fine, but environments in general look bland. At least they're large. The Hollows are boring to fight barring the Espadas who at least can take a punch. The game surprisingly deals with giant enemy fights way better than DW: Gundam, as in large in scale. It's air combat game is actually good, like juggling enemies in the air with combos good. Though DW: G3 has better ground combat and WAAAAY more enemies. Enemies in this game are more scattered than anything. Personally I wish that had Ichigo's Shikai state to start cuz in this he's automatically in Bankai from start to finish sans his other transformations.

At the end of the day, this game's more of a rental. I'd think you'd get more bang for your buck with Sengoku Basara or Hokuto Musou or DW7 or DW:G3.


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I am now rebuying Hokuto Musou as we speak. I need to finish saving Nuclear Jesus.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG did the purposefully set out to make Karol the worst character in RPG history. He as near to unusable as they come. He is not slow, he pretty much cant move at all. I was working on his Chripy Hero title, and he was too slow to run around and get caught in the explosions. I honestly cant seem him been usable in the XXX man melees because they are time based and he is just too slow. 

I still think xenoblade is coming stateside, no rush to get xenoblade, if it never comes stateside I will import, but im not going to play the game anytime soon so I can wait to see if it comes here first.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm replaying Tales of Symphonia II atm and I'm quite enjoying it.

Emil deserves a super ultra hyper arcade edition slap in the face, though.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'm replaying Tales of Symphonia II atm and I'm quite enjoying it.
> 
> Emil deserves a super ultra hyper arcade edition slap in the face, though.



The game play of it is fine for the most part.
Emil Marta and Richtor are just nails on chalkboard.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> The game play of it is fine for the most part.
> Emil Marta and Richtor are just nails on chalkboard.



I agree completely.

Luckily the gameplay *is* enjoyable.
And the story isn't all *that* bad. 

And I do like Emil's character design, just not his personality.
Though 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ratatosk mode is nice


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Though
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




Too bad he didn't stay like that all the time. I may have liked him more.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Too bad he didn't stay like that all the time. I may have liked him more.



True. I agree.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 6, 2011)

The story exists to make Tales of Phantasia possible.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> okay, now i need some serious answers here..
> 
> i just saw a lot of tales of xillia gameplay.. and it appealed to me.. a lot.. thinking of buying it.. but cuz stories are kinda important in RPGs.. is this a sequel of another game? or whats the deal here?
> 
> *also, is there a collector's edition to this.. i am really into it.. need some advice.. since this is my first non-pokemon RPG game in a very long while..*



Basically, theres three packs you can get with this game. The Famitsu Pack, the LE pack, and the Limited edition system bundle.  

Heres one of the three. 



Heres another 



Though this one is a system bundle. Don't remember what they said about the third


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2011)

i hope the EU/US versions have similar stuff


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

There is a US/EU version?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2011)

i dunno.. i already asked about it.. got no answer..

but i am guessing there isn't?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> i dunno.. i already asked about it.. got no answer..
> 
> but i am guessing there isn't?



No news on wether Xillia'll get localized or not, yet.


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

Khris, you ruined my sarcasm.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Khris, you ruined my sarcasm.



Your sarcasm hurt,


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 6, 2011)

So hard for me to get back into rpg I halfway completed already but haven't touched in months.


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Your sarcasm hurt,


I'm sorry man. At least we still have Graces F confirmed for localization....unless Namco bitch out like bitches they are.



Sephiroth said:


> So hard for me to get back into rpg I halfway completed already but haven't touched in months.



Just start over. Its what I do.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Just start over. Its what I do.


But then I'll end up right back where I started.


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> But then I'll end up right back where I started.



Don't stop at where you last started, keep playing past it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ugh, need to do that with VP:L and FF13...when should I upgrade weapons, I know light gets anew one after she splits with hope...Sazh doesnt for a while and i forget about vanille. fuck....:sad


----------



## Gnome (Aug 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Don't stop at where you last started, keep playing past it.



If he's anything like me, that will never happen. I've been stuck halfway through disc 2 of FFIX for the past 5 years.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> If he's anything like me, that will never happen. I've been stuck halfway through disc 2 of FFIX for the past 5 years.



You stuck or you just didn't like it?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 6, 2011)

I just stopped.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 6, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> WTF, I expected some vocals in that song. Very disappointed.
> 
> Sounds like the game is challenging.



The japanese version did. They couldn't get the license for the song.

And yes it's difficult on hard. Normal is too damn easy. Rukia's mission (which is like the 5th mission) on hard is tedious for no fuckin reason (well tedious is not the right word, decent throughout THEN tedious). It's long for one, no checkpoints so you die you have to start the stage from scratch. The Exequias, sweet fuckin Christ. They gang up on you plus they just pop up right next to you even from deep. Then you have to fight Rudbornn Chelute who is just a damn tank and you can barely damage him as is. Plus he just spawns more of those guys constantly, worse since the area you fight is small.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 6, 2011)

I stopped on disc one of FF9 twice, though after the Distant World concert I was very tempted to try again.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 6, 2011)

ff9 is a slow game. But damn it is it amazing.


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> stuff



Damn you is making me want to play this Bleach game so hard.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Damn you is making me want to play this Bleach game so hard.



Like I said, it's more of a rental since it's short. Like really short. You can finish this game in like a couple days if you really wanted to.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2011)

My brother talked me into getting Star Ocean Till the end of time for PS2 and so far i'm like on the second planet and tempted to take this game back. Its soooo boring. Does it get better?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2011)

Bloody murder final cave hidden


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 7, 2011)

oh boy ive knocked some more titles out of the way but i think its pretty much impossible to get 14 of the titles on the first run, and maybe 15 (level 100, 200 man melee, estelle's itemania title)

quick question can I grad farm after beating duke, i know you can continue your current file to play the bonus dungeon; i want to go ahead and beat him, but i dont want to run the risk of screwing my shelf over on some minor side issues that I could get out of the way first


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 7, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> My brother talked me into getting Star Ocean Till the end of time for PS2 and so far i'm like on the second planet and tempted to take this game back. Its soooo boring. Does it get better?


no, it doesn't.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 7, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> My brother talked me into getting Star Ocean Till the end of time for PS2 and so far i'm like on the second planet and tempted to take this game back. Its soooo boring. Does it get better?



The story is alright but not great. Personally, I played it for the gameplay. I fell in love with the battles the moment I got a full team. Later on the battles can get really hectic and I love it about that.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> The story is alright but not great. Personally, I played it for the gameplay. I fell in love with the battles the moment I got a full team. Later on the battles can get really hectic and I love it about that.



Yeah the battle system is pretty good. I assume it gets deeper as i go through the game? I guess i just have to keep playing for it to get better.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 7, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Yeah the battle system is pretty good. I assume it gets deeper as i go through the game? I guess i just have to keep playing for it to get better.



Yeah, later on you strategize how you wanna attack the enemy. What members best fit your play style and go from there.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2011)

Cave Story: Sacred Grounds more like hell


----------



## Esura (Aug 7, 2011)

Whats a Cave Story?


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (Aug 7, 2011)

That's fucking creepy, and hilarious, and so hard to watch.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2011)

It's a story that takes place in a cave.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> That's fucking creepy, and hilarious, and so hard to watch.



OMG  people were actually taking him seriously too.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats a Cave Story?



It's like a series of tubes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2011)

got bleach today, it isn't a terrible game.. some bugs here and there.. but the game is fine..

graphic wise, this is the best anime-based game yet..


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 7, 2011)

There should be more rpg's where you die in one hit...and the opponent dies in one hit


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## ensoriki (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2011)

Pridelands >>>> the rest of Kh2. It's not even a contest. Only thing second to it is Pirates


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 7, 2011)

yea i have no idea what cave story is either, for some reason atlus picked it up and they are hyping it and disgaea 4; but the character design looks God awful to be as polite as possilbe

I have to say my favorite Mega64 is when he is impersonating the merchant from RE4 and they call the cops on him, because someone thinks he is a stalker or flasher


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2011)

Disaega 4? Didn't really care for the 2nd one which is the only one i've ever played. Some of the concepts like going inside an item and being in another world sounded awesome but the way the grid system was executed just turned me completely off the game.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 7, 2011)

I love Disgaea 1 and 2. Haven't played 3 yet, but the anime opening and gameplay videos 4 make it look like it'll fucking rule. Nice to see Flonne and Axel will be in the story from what I hear, they were my favorites of 1 and 2 respectively.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> got bleach today, it isn't a terrible game.. some bugs here and there.. but the game is fine..
> 
> graphic wise, this is the best anime-based game yet..



Joke? Naruto Ultimate Storm 1 and 2 look far better...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 8, 2011)

my only real complaint about disgaea is the Laharl is my favorite character, and I also like etna, but they are basically none existent in the later games, I figured they would do one or two games then go back to laharl again as a MC, but no , the MC of the 4th game is some side kick character from the other games that apparently has some following


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> my only real complaint about disgaea is the Laharl is my favorite character, and I also like etna, but they are basically none existent in the later games, I figured they would do one or two games then go back to laharl again as a MC, but no , the MC of the 4th game is some side kick character from the other games that apparently has some following



Well, the problem is there's not much more you can do with Laharl or any of 1's cast as the focus, he and the rest got their full development in 1. Just like Final Fantasy, Tales, etc., a new cast allows for the characters to grow and not just be a bunch of one-liners. And personally, I think by design alone 4's cast looks like it'll be the best since 1, maybe even better. As long as they realize we don't want any annoying characters (AKA Adell's siblings).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 8, 2011)

^ Not much more did you even play the game, not that much was actually resolved, yes laharl wins the day in heaven, but he really hasnt progressed in terms of either respect or attitude by the end of the game, he is still basically an overlord in title only with to "loyal" retainers and I use the word loyal loosely; you can compare disgaea to Tales of FF, because the Tales games take place either far apart in time (not counting sequels) or maybe in alternative worlds; FF games have no relation period; Disgaea actually takes place in the same universe, with relatively the same time period, which is why Laharl and co can make cameos.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Joke? Naruto Ultimate Storm 1 and 2 look far better...



erm.. i got both UNS1 and 2.. and i can say with a straight face.. this game looks much better.. UNS has a lot of jaggenies... only problem with bleach(graphic-wise) is some of the textures.. but the models look amazing, it shits on UNS models..


----------



## zenieth (Aug 8, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea i have no idea what cave story is either, for some reason atlus picked it up and they are hyping it and disgaea 4; but the character design looks God awful to be as polite as possilbe
> 
> I have to say my favorite Mega64 is when he is impersonating the merchant from RE4 and they call the cops on him, because someone thinks he is a stalker or flasher



8 bit characters...


----------



## Esura (Aug 8, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ Not much more did you even play the game, not that much was actually resolved, yes laharl wins the day in heaven, but he really hasnt progressed in terms of either respect or attitude by the end of the game, he is still basically an overlord in title only with to "loyal" retainers and I use the word loyal loosely; you can compare disgaea to Tales of FF, because the Tales games take place either far apart in time (not counting sequels) or maybe in alternative worlds; FF games have no relation period; *Disgaea actually takes place in the same universe, with relatively the same time period, which is why Laharl and co can make cameos.*



Technically, its due to the different Netherworlds being magically connected to each other is why Laharl and co. can make cameos. Each Disgaea on its own is technically in different Netherworlds and the time period of the series or each entry at that is vague at best.

FYI, I do like Disgaea, story-line wise though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 8, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ *Not much more did you even play the game, not that much was actually resolved, yes laharl wins the day in heaven, but he really hasnt progressed in terms of either respect or attitude by the end of the game,* he is still basically an overlord in title only with to "loyal" retainers and I use the word loyal loosely; you can compare disgaea to Tales of FF, because the Tales games take place either far apart in time (not counting sequels) or maybe in alternative worlds; FF games have no relation period; Disgaea actually takes place in the same universe, with relatively the *same time period*, which is why Laharl and co can make cameos.



The fuck? Laharl progressed A LOT actually. Compare him to the beginning of the game where he's just a giant dick to end game where he actually cares about his friends, in a tsundere kind of way. Though he won't admit to save face. Play Disgaea Infinite, his attitude is more like his end game personality. Remember, he acts douchey cuz that's how demons are normally are. This gets more explored in 3 where you have Raspberyl who is actually a nice demon which is considered as delinquency. The Netherworld is sort of backwards like that.

Also, Laharl during the Red Moon chapter, that is all.

As for the second bold, no, the times between games are at different points. Need to take the full game into account, not just main story. Cameos count as well.


----------



## Esura (Aug 8, 2011)

Wouldn't that ruin the whole thing NIS got going on with Disgaea by using the main characters of 1 as the main characters in, say 5? Every single Disgaea takes place in a separate Netherworld dealing with the characters and shit of that Netherworld with guess appearances of characters from other Netherworlds. I like it like that. Don't wring out your chicken before it comes, I think that's how the saying goes.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wouldn't that ruin the whole thing NIS got going on with Disgaea by using the main characters of 1 as the main characters in, say 5? Every single Disgaea takes place in a separate Netherworld dealing with the characters and shit of that Netherworld with guess appearances of characters from other Netherworlds. I like it like that. Don't wring out your chicken before it comes, I think that's how the saying goes.



It would be boring to use the same character as the main over and over. I like Adell and Mao and Zetta and Gig and the Prinnies and the Absolute Victory Unlosing Ranger as mains.


----------



## Esura (Aug 8, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> It would be boring to use the same character as the main over and over. I like Adell and Mao and *Zetta* and Gig and the Prinnies and the *Absolute Victory Unlosing Ranger* as mains.


The hell is these characters?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> The hell is these characters?



Zetta's the main character of Makai Kingdom



AVUR is the main character of Zettai Hero Project (Z.H.P) Absolute Victory Unlosing Ranger vs Darkdeath Evilman



I hope you don't just believe Disgaea is set in Disgaea only. It's universe spans over several series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

So anyway, I stopped playing Chrono Trigger.

I had just beaten the Boss Golems on the Blackbird when the game just blacks out and freezes on me out of fucking nowhere. The last time I had saved was right after the Underground Ocean scene with Lavos. 

I just lost like 30 minutes of my life! Fucking fuck.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ah....CT..shit I am stuck on the golems part, but i dunno where the fuck my DS is....I think mom stole it again. LOL

Played Dis2 for PS2 but i cant get into it, the whole item world thing seemed cool but then was like WTF I cant get out after doing all that shit? What was the point then?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Shit pisses me off. I was really getting into that game. My fear is that even if I go back through and get up to that point again the damn thing will crash again.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ Not much more did you even play the game, not that much was actually resolved, yes laharl wins the day in heaven, but he really hasnt progressed in terms of either respect or attitude by the end of the game, he is still basically an overlord in title only with to "loyal" retainers and I use the word loyal loosely



As Ezlam said, I was talking about character development, and he definitely is different by the end of the first game, begging Flonne not to leave him and so forth is definitely not something he would have done in the early chapters. As for the later-game cameos, those are often done more for the jokes as opposed to character continuity (Laharl's reaction to losing is a bit too much to say the least), Etna in 2 being the exception since even by the end of 1 she was more or less the same person while Laharl, Flonne, Gordon and his crew got the most character development.

Itachifan727: when you first enter the Item World, they give you an item to escape it when you need to (since the levels are randomly-generated, occasionally a certain level will be unwinnable due to portal/enemy placement). ALWAYS make sure you have one of those items when you enter the Item World in case this happens. And all the items have a set amount of levels so it does end eventually. Besides, aside from the first run-through, the Item World is completely optional and you can easily beat the main story without touching it besides that required short first run. Facing some of the optional bonus bosses will be tougher without using the Item World, but some of the bonus maps can be good for XP-grinding and you can get around using it if you really don't want to go into it.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 8, 2011)

Etna sucks.
Had to say it.
Waste of air.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd hit it.

When is Disgaea 4 coming out anyway?


----------



## Destin (Aug 8, 2011)

I believe it's September 17.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2011)

Destin said:


> I believe it's September 17.



9-9-2011, here. ^^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Lame, that's forever away.  And Dark Souls isn't until October. 


Grandia II isn't going to hold me out that long!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lame, that's forever away.  And Dark Souls isn't until October.
> 
> 
> Grandia II isn't going to hold me out that long!



Disgaea 4 is the closest to us though, release date wise, of the better games at the horizon, imo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah it's not that bad I guess, but I have to wait for forever. I don't really have anything else to play. I'm installing Grandia II for fuck's sake.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah it's not that bad I guess, but I have to wait for forever. I don't really have anything else to play. I'm installing Grandia II for fuck's sake.



I'm in the same boat.

I have NO idea which game I'd play


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Go back and play some SNES games. That's what I did.

First I played Bahamut Lagoon - it was good.
Then I played Chrono Trigger (might still play that) - it was great.
Next on the SNES agenda might be Treasure of the Rudra or maybe Breath of Fire II. Or even Lufia II. Yeah, that'd be good.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Go back and play some SNES games. That's what I did.
> 
> First I played Bahamut Lagoon - it was good.
> Then I played Chrono Trigger (might still play that) - it was great.
> Next on the SNES agenda might be Treasure of the Rudra or maybe Breath of Fire II. Or even Lufia II. Yeah, that'd be good.



Meh. I've already played SNES games 'to death'.

I need something refreshing/new..


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 8, 2011)

Holy shit.. Catherine is hard as fucking hell on normal  Im gonna haft to downgrade to Easy for now. Still loving it~


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Meh. I've already played SNES games 'to death'.
> 
> I need something refreshing/new..



Have you played all of the translated games? If not you should. If so you can always replay Seiken Densetsu III or Romancing Saga III. Both of those games have incredible replay value.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 8, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Holy shit.. Catherine is hard as fucking hell on normal  Im gonna haft to downgrade to Easy for now. Still loving it~



where are you stuck? trust me there are some slippery parts, but nothing in unbeatable on normal. done it myself.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 8, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> It would be boring to use the same character as the main over and over. I like Adell and Mao and Zetta and Gig and the Prinnies and the Absolute Victory Unlosing Ranger as mains.



God then dont call it Disgaea, call it makaki kingdom or phantom brave (both of those games can  be considered to be in the Disgaea verse but arent called disgaea), Disgaea 2 or 3 or 4 implies a sequel. A sequel is generally a continuation of a story and normally its with the same characters. And FYI Ys/BOF is such a terrible series, because I have to play as adoll/ryu every time. Final Fantasy is just them being lazy fucks, that cannot think of new titles.  

The point is like I said they can makes spinoffs out the wazzuh like prinny can I be the hero and other such nonsense, or phantom brave, makai kingdom, la pucelle tactics, and actually make the games that are followed by numbers real sequels. I mean at least make them more relevant to each other in some grand scheme like Suikoden, even if the same characters dont always appear the game was originally supposed to build up to one big climax, but dont drop the name disgaea x, laugh and say it takes place in netherworld b and thats that. 

He went to a brat with 1 vassal trying to kill him to a tsundere, with two vassals one who is trying to kill him. Nobody really sees him as overlord, and there are still threats to his life. There is much to work with.

And I find it funny you criticize the use of the same characters as boring, when the prinnies are used over and over and over and over and over and over and over............again. They were funny the first game maybe, then it got old.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

I saw the word "climax" in your post and I came running.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> God then dont call it Disgaea, call it makaki kingdom or phantom brave (both of those games can  be considered to be in the Disgaea verse but arent called disgaea), Disgaea 2 or 3 or 4 implies a sequel. A sequel is generally a continuation of a story and normally its with the same characters. And FYI Ys/BOF is such a terrible series, because I have to play as adoll/ryu every time. Final Fantasy is just them being lazy fucks, that cannot think of new titles.
> 
> The point is like I said they can makes spinoffs out the wazzuh like prinny can I be the hero and other such nonsense, or phantom brave, makai kingdom, la pucelle tactics, and actually make the games that are followed by numbers real sequels. I mean at least make them more relevant to each other in some grand scheme like Suikoden, even if the same characters dont always appear the game was originally supposed to build up to one big climax, but dont drop the name disgaea x, laugh and say it takes place in netherworld b and thats that.
> 
> ...



Umm some of the best games ever have different main characters in their sequel. Not cause they are lazy, just how it works. Disagea having new main characters is fine. Pretty sure it wrapped up the story in 1 anyway. Plus 2-3 are meh anyway...oh forget it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't really consider Disgaea 2 & 3 as true sequels. More like Final Fantasy in terms of numbering.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 8, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> blub blub



wall of text

tl;dr

Complaining


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 8, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> wall of text
> 
> tl;dr
> 
> Complaining



Indeed, simply saying  would have been a lot faster.


----------



## Esura (Aug 8, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> God then dont call it Disgaea, call it makaki kingdom or phantom brave (both of those games can  be considered to be in the Disgaea verse but arent called disgaea), Disgaea 2 or 3 or 4 implies a sequel. A sequel is generally a continuation of a story and normally its with the same characters. And FYI Ys/BOF is such a terrible series, because I have to play as adoll/ryu every time. Final Fantasy is just them being lazy fucks, that cannot think of new titles.
> 
> The point is like I said they can makes spinoffs out the wazzuh like prinny can I be the hero and other such nonsense, or phantom brave, makai kingdom, la pucelle tactics, and actually make the games that are followed by numbers real sequels. I mean at least make them more relevant to each other in some grand scheme like Suikoden, even if the same characters dont always appear the game was originally supposed to build up to one big climax, but dont drop the name disgaea x, laugh and say it takes place in netherworld b and thats that.
> 
> ...


You are using that, _that_ as your argument? You do know that Prinnies are the fucking mascot of the series right? Like the Chocobos and Moogles from Final Fantasy right? That's like complaining about Altus/Index Co. putting Jack Frost in a SMT game. Prinnies are staples. Flawed argument.

And just because the series has a number after it doesn't mean they have to continue each other. You have Final Fantasy, Dragon Quest, and a bunch of other games with little to no ties to each other yet is numerically after the other game. The case of sequel actually being a sequel has changed, a lot in the industry. It doesn't automatically represent a continuation of the story, more so the evolution of the series, at least in relation to video games. Flawed argument.

This is pretty much a rant expecting the series to be something it was never trying to be.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 8, 2011)

Just like the plot to Seinfeld, a argument about nothing.

I also liked the fact that he exclusively mentioned Ys and BOF just to grab my attention, like it was supposed to mean something.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Have you played all of the translated games? If not you should. If so you can always replay Seiken Densetsu III or Romancing Saga III. Both of those games have incredible replay value.



Get off this SNES craze.
Go play some gba games.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 9, 2011)

Cave story remix album is just 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KsBF9k_GSA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2011)

Suikoden Team disbanded?  

Suikoden V was like the best RPG in 5 years.  I don't understand why VI wasn't immediately ready.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Get off this SNES craze.
> Go play some gba games.


NO! 


Well, maybe I will. What games should I play? :33



Also, I picked Chrono Trigger back up last night. It only took me about 10 minutes to get back up to where I was anyway and no crash! 

This game is better than I remember it being. Fucking awesome. They just don't make 'em like this anymore. Fucking greedy pigs. They forgot how to make RPGs.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Suikoden Team Disbanded, Tri-Ace Hired Because They Have RPG Know How_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rukia said:


> Suikoden Team disbanded?
> 
> Suikoden V was like the best RPG in 5 years.  I don't understand why VI wasn't immediately ready.



Laaaate


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

Suikoden Team disbanded? 



Wait, I posted in that other thread a year ago.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well, maybe I will. What games should I play? :33



Fire Embleeeeeeeeeeeeeeem!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

I already played that once. Once is always enough.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> NO!
> Well, maybe I will. What games should I play? :33


What shouldn't you play?
GBA is a gold mine.
Golden Sun 1 & 2
Battle network 1-6  
Mother 3 
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
DBZ - Legacy of Goku 1 & 2
Summon night sword craft story 1 & 2
Riviera
Tales of Phantasia port 
Fire emblem
Mario golf advantace tour has rpg elements
mario tennis has rpg elements
Add FF ports and shit like that too if you want 






Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance Will Be Playable At Tokyo Game Show_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.
Good, good. BBS improved on 358/s battle system, coded improved on BBS apparently, this should go even further.
By the time KH3 comes out the battle system should be so tricked out you explode just by touching it.

Leaving this piece of music


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

I already played all those damn games.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 9, 2011)

Play them again woman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll play them in 10 years like the SNES delay. I have to have a delay.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 9, 2011)

I grabbed the updated Divinity II (the one published by Atlus) and I remember how much I liked this game; they seem to have fixed all of the bullshit that marred the original Eco Draconis.  

I also got goodies with it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 9, 2011)

Never heard of it.

Heard Swordcraft was good...I'll see if i can find it at Rom;hustlers...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

Divinity II, eh? I remember playing the demo for the first game and not liking it due to sluggish gameplay/controls. Is the second better or what?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 9, 2011)

They released an updated version on the PC; fixed many of the bugs and gave it a sequel, but the fundamental gameplay hasn't changed, so if you didn't like Eco Draconis, chances are you won't like The Dragon Knight Saga.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 9, 2011)

derp. Well i got Bof and summon story along with FF7,8,9 so I should be good to go for college. XD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

Well I can still give a try. Maybe my tastes have changed over the years.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 9, 2011)

You know what.
I'm probably the only one.
But I want a Tales of the Abyss sequel.
I'd like to see the dudes other then lorelei.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I can still give a try. Maybe my tastes have changed over the years.



It's a fun game.

The combat is nothing crazy or revolutionary, but it's solid; you can roll, doge and jump during it, which actually affects the outcome.  There's also a nice slew of magic to use, from summoning to buff/debuff alongside the general melee (sword and shield, two weapons or two-handed weapon) and bow attacks.  There's enough variety in the style to choose from a nice handful of pure choices (Mage, Necromancer, Warrior) and the hybrid classes you can imagine. 

The game also never takes itself too seriously, which a welcome breath of fresh air from the hyper-serious doom and gloom we've been seeing lately.  Some pretty funny dialogue, and the whole world is pretty light hearted, even during the darker areas.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> You know what.
> I'm probably the only one.
> But I want a Tales of the Abyss sequel.
> I'd like to see the dudes other then lorelei.



I would personally like a prequel. To see how yulia did shit to set the events in abyss.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 9, 2011)

The dawn age would definitely be an interesting setting


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 9, 2011)

summon night is boring. Just hack n slash ugh not lots of customization...gonna try BoF and see how that works out...


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> You know what.
> I'm probably the only one.
> But I want a Tales of the Abyss sequel.
> I'd like to see the dudes other then lorelei.



You're not the only one, man.

ToA2 would be a first day of release buy, no doubt, for me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 10, 2011)

Divinity II is also avaliable on the 360 as well, in both the original and updated form, the atlus update also comes with an artbook 

I would like to say i wasted 3 hours and finally completed the marking map, another 2 hours to complete all the recipes, so time to fight the final boss


----------



## Scizor (Aug 10, 2011)

*New Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk-2 Trailer Has Prinny, Cave, And Falcom*



> Falcom-chan who was revealed last night is in the latest Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk-2 trailer. She joins Cave, a mascot for the shooter company of the same name. Gust has the ability to channel legendary Atelier series characters and 5pb can use the telephone range from Steins;Gate. This trailer also shows Rom using her healing ability (yes, you can recover HP with skills now) and NISA’s Justice Knife attack.
> 
> Takahashi Meijin and his speedy trigger fingers are going to be in Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk-2 too? I wonder what kind of heroic cameo he’s going to make…



You can watch the trailer 

*Source:*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 10, 2011)

^ wait they are making a sequel? Is this going to be released in the US? The first one didnt get the greatest ratings and is pretty much out of print.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

They are grasping at straws. 

Maybe this time it will be good though.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ wait they are making a sequel? Is this going to be released in the US? The first one didnt get the greatest ratings and is pretty much out of print.



I highly doubt its getting released in the US. It kind of flopped in the US but did well in Japan.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2011)

That game is so beyond horrible. One of the worst games I've ever played TBH.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll buy your copy from you if you have it still! People charging 90 bucks and shit for it.

EDIT: Please charge me only 60 or less tho...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2011)

Buy it? LOLZ I rented it. I would never buy a game from NIS or any of those type of companies again. After Phantom Brave they've all sucked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Too bad I didn't buy it. I would've sold it to you, bro.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

If I want my JRPG fix, I have to kinda buy from them. NIS, Atlus, Square Enix , and Falcom are the only motherfuckers bothering to localize alot of JRPGs they release this gen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Speaking of Falcom, I want a new Ys game. I want one on the PS3. Can that happen?


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL....no. 

I wish too though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for ruining my day.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

To be fair, Falcom is a bit small. I doubt they could handle a current gen console development. Shit, many other bigger Japanese companies can hardly handle current gen console development.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

I will settle for a new PSP one.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> If I want my JRPG fix, I have to kinda buy from them. NIS, Atlus, Square Enix , and Falcom are the only motherfuckers bothering to localize alot of JRPGs they release this gen.



To bad majority of games suck! I rather go back and play old ones then support shit new RPGS. Ughhhh what has happened to my fave genre!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Disgaea 3 wasn't that bad. It did feel a bit of a rehash and rather generic though. I didn't even bother replaying it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> To bad majority of games suck! I rather go back and play old ones then support shit new RPGS. Ughhhh what has happened to my fave genre!!!!!



Crappy FPS's and shitty game companies happen.



> Disgaea 3 wasn't that bad. It did feel a bit of a rehash and rather generic though. I didn't even bother replaying it.



D3 was pretty funny. And no doubt the easiest out of the Disagea games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

The whole puppy paw stick thing to dupe items was kind of boring for me. Actually the item world in general has always been very tedious.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Crappy FPS's and shitty game companies happen.
> 
> 
> 
> D3 was pretty funny. And no doubt the easiest out of the Disagea games.



Lolz no. JRPG ran out of good ideas, tus creating shit games this gen. Western companies boomed and make better games this gen. This is why my fave games this gen are all from the western game companies.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> To bad majority of games suck! I rather go back and play old ones then support shit new RPGS. Ughhhh what has happened to my fave genre!!!!!



Part of it is to due to how the market for Japan is rapidly moving from consoles to handhelds whereas consoles still reign supreme in the West. Doesn't help that Japan is incorporating much, much more anime elements in their games than they used to whereas the West in recent years is all anti-anime for some dumb ass reason. Well, to be fair, Japanese developers always added anime elements to their games, its just much, much more prominent.

Also, Western gaming media has almost taken an anti-Japanese games stance as of late, often deriding Japanese games for being...Japanese and not being Western. This in turn makes companies less likely to even bother localizing RPGs since these dudebros are outnumbering those who prefer Japanese RPGs. While you may not like the RPG games they released overseas this gen (I like NIS now btw), those games aren't even 20% of the RPGs they have in Japan on PSP, DS, PS3 and 360. When I look at Play Asia's Japanese only game selection, my fucking heart burns...heart burns of what could of been.



Elzam Branstein said:


> Crappy FPS's and shitty game companies happen.


This is also a contributing factor. Western gamers (not all but the majority) adopted this dudebro mentality and only play shooters are games of ultra violence. Japanese companies think the West only consist of dudebros now. Only companies that seems to acknowledge the existance of the JRPG market here is Atlus, NIS, XSEED/Falcom, Askys, and yes...Square.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Lolz no. JRPG ran out of good ideas, tus creating shit games this gen. Western companies boomed and make better games this gen. This is why my fave games this gen are all from the western game companies.



It's not simply good ideas. It's more along the lines a good and enjoyable story and not to mention a fun flexible gameplay. You can have a cliche story and such ala FF and Tales but so long as the game fun (very important) then I can enjoy it no matter what. If it has both, then it's definitely a must. Not just RPG's but other genres as well. For example DW:G3 has a pretty straight forward story. But the gameplay is so fucking fun and so much to do, I can plug in 10's of hours without even trying. Catherine is a combination of good story and fun gameplay without being pretentious. Crysis 2 is a rare example of how to make a good FPS without being simply a CoD clone or Halo or something. They tried to do something different. Bioshock is in the similar vein of Half-Life in a sense of very explorable first person narrative.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 10, 2011)

Still plenty of good rpgs this gen, get hype for Disgaea 4.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Man, I ain't ever getting that stupid Path of Exile beta key.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Still plenty of good rpgs this gen, get hype for Disgaea 4.



Hellz yeah.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Man, I ain't ever getting that stupid Path of Exile beta key.



I like the look of that. I want to see what their Intelligence/Dexterity hybrid is, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Probably some kind of slutty woman that dexterously uses her vagina as a weapon.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2011)

Well to be fair Hyperdimesion wasnt released in the greatest quantites, and those that were released sold out, hence its out of print and people can charge and arm and leg. I already have a sealed copy for my collection, but ive seen a few other copies around for 60-70 bucks so I might pick up  another to play.

Just beat Duke, holy crap man in his third form even when I  was spamming spells with Rita he would still float over to my  area of the woods with the AI doing 0 defense, and smack me around, he actually killed me but was killed by an AI. Hehe now I can fight Kratos in the bonus dungeon. 
Just some things I noticed from the ending credits
- Vesperia appparently takes place on earth, they show a map that looks like modern day with Africa, Asia, and Europe visible 
- its def. Estelle x Yuri, she goes to his apartment, one scene even makes her look like a nagging wife, and then of course he is seen with her in halure
- and Karol was lol, with two rookies who ran off leaving him to beat the monster, ah irony at its finest 
- no love for judith though , she is barely in the ending credits
-and who the hell is duke ?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Well to be fair Hyperdimesion wasnt released in the greatest quantites, and those that were released sold out, hence its out of print and people can charge and arm and leg. I already have a sealed copy for my collection, but ive seen a few other copies around for 60-70 bucks so I might pick up  another to play.
> 
> Just beat Duke, holy crap man in his third form even when I  was spamming spells with Rita he would still float over to my  area of the woods with the AI doing 0 defense, and smack me around, he actually killed me but was killed by an AI. Hehe now I can fight Kratos in the bonus dungeon.
> Just some things I noticed from the ending credits
> ...



Are you playing the Xbox 360 version?
*_______________________*

*A Sneak Peek At Nippon Ichi’s Upcoming Action RPG*



> At an Akihabara event in Bellesalle, Nippon Ichi gave fans and press a first look at their upcoming action RPG. They didn’t say much about it, but shared this piece of concept art.
> 
> Disgaea series illustrator Takehito Harada and composer Tenpei Sato are tied to the project. Look for it early next year on an unspecified platform(s?).



You can view the concept art 

*Source:* 

I hope it'll be for PS3/Xbox 360


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2011)

Yuppers. I just tried out the EX Dungeon, I have to say other than Yuri the Fell Arms are worthless, I mean both Rita and Estelle are basically arte users for me and it seems like the fell arms dont alter magic damage. And even Judith does not do anywhere near the damage yuri does.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Yuppers. I just tried out the EX Dungeon, I have to say other than Yuri the Fell Arms are worthless, I mean both Rita and Estelle are basically arte users for me and it seems like the fell arms dont alter magic damage. And even Judith does not do anywhere near the damage yuri does.



Awesome. I have the 360 version as well.

I had NO idea one can fight Kratos =0

And yeah, Yuri's awesome. (As a character and in battle, imo)


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 11, 2011)

When I was playing Vesperia (haven't played it in weeks) I liked using Yuri and Repede, Karol was far too slow to use in my opinion, Rita was alright and Estelle was downright horrible aside from being able to heal.

I should get back to playing that game, probably do that after I finish my run of FFXIII. Just a question Is there any way of manipulating what the AI does without switching to them.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 11, 2011)

In Vesperia? It's under strageties, there should be options there. 

Also, I can't wait for BoF for the psp!


----------



## dymlos (Aug 11, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Also, I can't wait for BoF for the psp!



A new Breath of Fire is coming out !!!???  Since when??:33


Was just playing Tales of Rebirth on the PS2 an hour ago.  Never realized how much of a hard-ass Eephon is.  He knocked out two of my characters before I managed to beat him .  The only characters that were standing were Veigue and Eugene....


----------



## nekoryuuha (Aug 11, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Also, I can't wait for BoF for the psp!



OH? That's news to me. Is it completely new? Or a remake of on older one?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

So I beat Chrono Trigger already. 

I don't know if I'm going to go for the replays or not. Now I have nothing else to play though. I'm all tapped out.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I beat Chrono Trigger already.
> 
> I don't know if I'm going to go for the replays or not. Now I have nothing else to play though. I'm all tapped out.



We're in the same boat.

Well, at least I still have Pok?mon


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2011)

Bought Chrono Trigger....I will try this game ONE more time to see if I can get into it. This will be the forth time I try


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Scizor said:


> We're in the same boat.
> 
> Well, at least I still have Pok?mon


Screw you. 

I could play Pokemans, too! But I don't wanna. I think maybe I'll play Demon's Souls again. Why I have no idea.

Or maybe I'll install Sins of a Solar Empire. By the time I finish one map on that game Diablo III will be out and I'll be 50.


crazymtf said:


> Bought Chrono Trigger....I will try this game ONE more time to see if I can get into it. This will be the forth time I try



It's an easy game to get into. What the hell, bro? Game's fucking awesome. Especially the music. The only problem I have toward the end is picking a team as there are so many combinations and moves you can choose from.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Screw you.
> 
> I could play Pokemans, too! But I don't wanna. I think maybe I'll play Demon's Souls again. Why I have no idea.
> 
> Or maybe I'll install Sins of a Solar Empire. By the time I finish one map on that game Diablo III will be out and I'll be 50.



Oh come on 

But, in all seriousness, you could play Tales of the Abyss/Tales of symphonia (again)


----------



## dymlos (Aug 11, 2011)

Scizor said:


> We're in the same boat.
> 
> Well, at least I still have Pok?mon



Pokemon NEVER gets old.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2011)

Noir said:


> Pokemon NEVER gets old.



True dat.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 11, 2011)

It's just a re-make of 4 if I remember correctly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Oh come on
> 
> But, in all seriousness, you could play Tales of the Abyss/Tales of symphonia (again)



While I do own Tales of Symphonia (sold my copy of Abyss) I don't have a fucking Gamecube so I can't play it. 


I could play Tales of Phantasia though.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> While I do own Tales of Symphonia (sold my copy of Abyss) I don't have a fucking Gamecube so I can't play it.
> 
> 
> I could play Tales of Phantasia though.



I figure no wii, either?

But yeah, Phantasia's good, too. =)


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2011)

DID SOMEONE SAY PHANTASIA?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

I will never buy a Wii. 


I might buy a Wii U or whatever if it has good games and controls. But if it tries to stick with that motion sensor shit...


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will never buy a Wii.
> 
> 
> I might buy a Wii U or whatever if it has good games and controls. But if it tries to stick with that motion sensor shit...



I agree. I hate the wii as a system. (controls etc.)

But it has Super smash bros. brawl, Tales of Symphonia II and Metroid prime III.
And these games were released pretty soon after the wii's release, so I figured it'd go uphill from there.

It never did, though.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2011)

You forgot Madworld 
and...Opoona ....and...well fuck arc rise fantasia...umm muramasa....and lol scuse me while I flip through my Wii defense book....ummm...shit...give me a second.

sonic colors .

Okay enough of that .

Wii U better bring the goods.
I want that controller to be able to access all my artes and items without pausing in a tales of game.
Tired of pausing the action to get an item or arte.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I agree. I hate the wii as a system. (controls etc.)
> 
> But it has Super smash bros. brawl, Tales of Symphonia II and Metroid prime III.
> And these games were released pretty soon after the wii's release, so I figured it'd go uphill from there.
> ...



That's my only reasoning to get the next one. It should be able to play all the good games I have been missing out on along with the new ones and maybe some other N64 games I want to play.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> You forgot Madworld



I never got into that 



CrazyMoronX said:


> That's my only reasoning to get the next one. It should be able to play all the good games I have been missing out on along with the new ones and maybe some other N64 games I want to play.



Yeah. I really hope the WiiU will blow us away


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I never got into that



Get out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I never got into that
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really hope the WiiU will blow us away



It better.  That new Zelda game looks like it might be good.

I really want to play Ogre Battle 64 again.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Get out.



No u. 

Live and let live


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2011)

Scizor said:


> No u.
> 
> Live and let live




I have a feeling Xenoblades going to be boring


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a feeling WiiU is going to be boring. Unless they get Super Mario RPG 2.


----------



## dymlos (Aug 11, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> It's just a re-make of 4 if I remember correctly



That's interesting.  I wonder if they'll change or add on to some of the story elements.  I would love to see an expanded death seen for a certain character


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2011)

Not sure where to post this, but here goes:

*New Black Rock Shooter: The Game Videos Show Bikes, Aliens And Battle*



> Imageepoch released two new Black Rock Shooter: The Game videos today. This first one shows off missions and skills, and you even get to see a quick glimpse of play with Black Rock Shooter on her bike:


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2011)

Bitch just licked his face what the fuck.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 11, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Bought Chrono Trigger....I will try this game ONE more time to see if I can get into it. This will be the forth time I try



Didn't you say that you tried several times and could not get into it? Though I'd expect Chrono Cross to be right up your alley since it's more easier to get into and combat is pretty dynamic for it's time. Personally for me Cross >>> Trigger, though I do like Trigger.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Bitch just licked his face what the fuck.



Yeah, I noticed that, too, lol.

Weird stuffz


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Didn't you say that you tried several times and could not get into it? Though I'd expect Chrono Cross to be right up your alley since it's more easier to get into and combat is pretty dynamic for it's time. Personally for me Cross >>> Trigger, though I do like Trigger.



I'm the opposite.


I did play and beat Chrono Cross back when it was released. However, every time I try to replay that game I give up almost immediately because I don't like the combat.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 11, 2011)

Noir said:


> That's interesting.  I wonder if they'll change or add on to some of the story elements.  I would love to see an expanded death seen for a certain character





all we know for now


----------



## Destin (Aug 11, 2011)

Can you move BRS when she's firing her gun?  Seems like she's just in the corner constantly.  All the videos seem to have her in that one spot when firing.  Unless I missed something, I don't see much strafing or dodging.

I know the motorcycle scenes have movement, but that's a different scenario.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2011)

I was under the impression that much like Megaman Legends, BOF being a capcom product that is not called RE or SF, is dead. At most that psn thing will probably be port. Hell I even heard some companies wanted to make the game and Capcom would get to share the profits as they own the series, but wouldnt have to lift a finger and they refused. 

I must say though the ex dungeon is beyond annoying for acquiring the monster book, other than the bosses which can all be magic lensed again, there seem to be random enemies that are new, then random enemies that are old with new stats, and then just flat out old enemies. Plus the color scheme is annoying. 

As for chrono trigger I played it once beat it, end of story. We have had this discussion already but I just prefer cross. Trigger is a very good rpg title, with a red haired goku as the MC, but it just doest have that umph like FF7, Suikoden III, KHs of the world.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2011)

Still want to know why there's zero reference to any of huke's characters.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Still want to know why there's zero reference to any of huke's characters.



I still have no idea what that is.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2011)

The guy who designed Black Rock Shooter. She's part of a set of 5 OCs. The OVA showed off 4 of them.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2011)

He also did the character art for all the Metal gear solids from 3 onwards.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh man it was good to see Kratos again, although with the lovely rita meter maid he was KO'd into oblivion, I like Yuri, but if you can keep Rita in OL semi permanently she is Ares incarnate; I already got seeker title earlier, but I mean in the Memory Dungeon on at least 3 bosses I had chains of over 440,000 damage, and they only ended because the boss died

I imagine Estelle can also beast mode in the same way with a few of her holy spells, I mean she does decent damage for me using angel ring, and something lance, but if you could spam that it would be as good 

the only hassle with the Memory Dungeon is trying to figure out which paths you haven't taken so you can complete the monster book


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 12, 2011)

^ IC they are copying Demon's Soul with the invading someone else's game; but in my honest opionion, aside from maybe true online coop, imagine Tales with 3 of your buddies, online has no business in the world of none mmorpgs.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> but in my honest opionion, aside from maybe true online coop, imagine Tales with 3 of your buddies, online has no business in the world of none mmorpgs.



I agree.
Though online co-op in a tales game could be fantastic imo.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 12, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ IC they are copying Demon's Soul with the invading someone else's game; but in my honest opionion, aside from maybe true online coop, imagine Tales with 3 of your buddies, online has no business in the world of none mmorpgs.



Would be laggy though 
What they should slap on is an online VS mode into every Tales of game.

I think Online is fine for single player RPG's it can extend the game, it's just about how they implement it. Co-op is the most obvious with games like phantasy star and kingdom hearts 358/2 days.
I could see animal crossing like online play working for single player games if they design it right.


Now speaking of Tales games.
When they going to put some damn destructible elements into the battle system?
They should put trees and shit into there and let you knock a bastard into the tree.
Or cut the tree down onto the person 
Perform an aerial combo and slap them into a slab of rock shattering it and doing extra damage :amazed

Break a tree, and take it's branches and smack the shit out of them with a branch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ IC they are copying Demon's Soul with the invading someone else's game; but in my honest opionion, aside from maybe true online coop, imagine Tales with 3 of your buddies, online has no business in the world of none mmorpgs.



I disagree about the Demon's Souls thing.


The pirate invasion thing has been in Disgaea games before Demon's Souls existed. And playing with your friends has always been something people have wanted to do since the dawn of video games.

And ever since the dawn of SRPGs people have wanted to take their teams and fight someone else's teams to see who is better. It is a logical progression that quite honestly should have happened much sooner.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> What they should slap on is an online VS mode into every Tales of game.



That would be so amazingly awesome pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

Nah that'd be a blatant rip-off of Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 12, 2011)

"My Level 9999 Pleinair is gonna solo your team, bitch! Her Attack and Hit stats are over 18'000'000! "

...Voice chat on a versus mode for Disgaea would be hilarious.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2011)

So tried playing Balder's gate...yeah so fucking boring and clunky.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

If someone came in and solo'd my team with one character I'd quit playing online forever.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Aug 12, 2011)

Is that Hatsune Miku?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like that weird JPN idol singer hologram person thing. Creeeeepy~ Do not want.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is that Hatsune Miku?


Yeah, probably some DLC costume.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 12, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Looks like that weird JPN idol singer hologram person thing. Creeeeepy~ Do not want.



The fuck are you talking about? Hatsune miku is awesome.pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

I want a nude hottie DLC costume.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Aug 12, 2011)

Hatsune Miku is only interesting to me due to her hentais and fan art. Fuck Vocaloid. Its just a fucking music synthesizer.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hatsune Miku is only interesting to me due to her hentais and fan art. Fuck Vocaloid. Its just a fucking music synthesizer.



I don't know about you but I like her songs and it builds from there for me. But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

Speaking of addictions, I need to find me a good, non-Tales, non-Pokemon RPG to play.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of addictions, I need to find me a good, non-Tales, non-Pokemon RPG to play.



Demon Souls.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Aug 12, 2011)

Demon Souls is haaaaaaaaaaaaard.

Rather play Atelier Rorona.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

Beat it. Easy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 12, 2011)

Star Ocean 4 the international. Don't know if you did the extras.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

Sold it. 

I have been playing with the idea of playing Disgaea 3, but...  Probably not.

I wish I could play Deus Ex 3 already.


----------



## Esura (Aug 12, 2011)

Get Catherine.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't like puzzles.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 12, 2011)

Need a little help on demon souls. Whats the best method to farm chunk and pure bladestones?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

Dupe them. 




That site will tell you all you wanna know about farming, locations, etc...


----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2011)

So, what PS3 (J)RPG would you guys recommend, off the top of your heads?

Edit: post #1000 and 999th reply


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

Demon's Souls. 

And NIER. 


Those are my top two. If you've played both then my next one would be Eternal Sonata.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 12, 2011)

I have not played Nier. How good is it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

On a scale between "Good" and "Fuck Your Mother to Death to Play"? I put it somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 12, 2011)

............thats some scale,

May have to look into it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

It is pretty good.


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2011)

I like the look of the main character. Not some generic bishie.

Why did the only hot chick have to be a trannie though?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know, but she doesn't has a penis.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 12, 2011)

Hermaphrodite not transvestite.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rqey0mQNttw[/YOUTUBE]

*waits till the game department sobs like bitches*


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 12, 2011)

I second Nier.

Fuck the Naysayers.

And, prepare your unready, unworthy anus for Dark Souls to violate.

This October.


----------



## Destin (Aug 12, 2011)

Ah, Nier.  Such great music.

Hills of Radiant Winds 











The Incomplete Stone 











Blu-bird











The Wretched Automatons











City of Commerce











Temple of the Drifting Sands


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I disagree about the Demon's Souls thing.
> 
> 
> The pirate invasion thing have been in Disgaea games before Demon's Souls existed. And playing with your friends has always been something people have wanted to do since the dawn of video games.
> ...



Last time I checked disgaea series have always been offline, so that feature is impossible, maybe they implemented it in 3 but I havent gotten that far yet, and the feature is most well known in Demons Souls, aka black knights.

RPGs are already long enough as it is, I dont need a diablo or left 4 dead compotent to play through a game that is 20 as many as 100 hours plus. Like I said its not necessary; dont get me wrong I have no problems with expansion additions of dunegons and quests, but outside of coop ,  no thanks. 

Finally got Yggdra Union today for the psp, although I think i will take my xbox with me to college and leave the ps3 and other systems here.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Demon's Souls.
> 
> And NIER.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I'll look into Demon's Souls and Nier


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 13, 2011)

Farming for one Pure Bladestone is not fun.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2011)

All you need is the Meat Cleaver.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 13, 2011)

For what reason exactly?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2011)

To make the game easy mode.

Meat Cleaver seems almost game breaking in PvE.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 13, 2011)

Its not the issue of killing them. My mage can take them out in two hits. Its just the drop rarity of pure bladestone. The one bright side of this is that I have over 2.5 mil souls right now.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2011)

At some point stats become meaningless.

And I meant for your general weapon, not to get a pure bladestone; I played the game mainly with the Meat Cleaver.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 13, 2011)

I get what your saying. Hell I don't really use a weapon, I use magic. 

This pure bladestone is pissing me off though. But sometime in the future I may do a meat cleaver build.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2011)

Low base damage but STUPID high stacking on Strength, Dexterity _and_ Faith (S, S and A, respectively) so if you do a Meat Cleaver build it will steamroll most of the game for you.  It also looks cool.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh man, I don't remember the last time I had such a good laugh playing a game, let a lone an RPG.  Divinity II (playing the updated and repackaged 360 version) is alright in my book.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 13, 2011)

Bought DS yesterday and started it. Well, going through that Palace (huge as fuck) and I open that huge gate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2011)

question..

i am thinking of getting overlocked with the 3ds.. 

do i need to play the ds version? or will this cover it as well..

cuz in the trailer i saw; all new 8th day.. am thinking i can still the play first 7..

so, whaddya think?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 13, 2011)

Khris said:


> question..
> 
> i am thinking of getting overlocked with the 3ds..
> 
> ...


Overclocked is DeSu ported over with new shit. So no.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2011)

figured much.. thanx..


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 14, 2011)

So.... El shaddai got a 9 in Game informer. Im intrigued


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

Just looking at it should tell you it's quality.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 14, 2011)

the game intrigues me but im hesitant as well, bastion also intrigues me if, they do like limbo and put it on a disc I might bite


----------



## Destin (Aug 14, 2011)

That art work from El shaddai is rather interesting.  I almost feel like trying it out just for that.  Guess I'll find someone whom has it and borrow it to take a closer look.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 14, 2011)

El Shaddai looks rather spacey..

But interesting nonetheless..

Will it also get released in Europe on the 16th of August?


----------



## Destin (Aug 14, 2011)

I think it's September 1 for Europe.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 14, 2011)

Destin said:


> I think it's September 1 for Europe.



Ah, I see.

Thanks for the info. ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2011)

El was pretty decent in the demo. Felt like a acid trip


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> El was pretty decent in the demo. Felt like a acid trip



Now go smoke some good bud and then it'll be really trippy.


----------



## Esura (Aug 14, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> El was pretty decent in the demo. Felt like a acid trip



But is it like a Suda trip?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> But is it like a Suda trip?



Suda is lightweight compared to this.


----------



## Esura (Aug 14, 2011)

Whoa...thats hardcore. Need to pick it up!

Why cant Suda make more gaems!? HE IS THE ONLY DEVELOPER WHO UNDERSTANDS WHAT I LIKE!!!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

The demo had you capable of standing on the changing _background._


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, that was cool. tried Bastion, honestly I dont like the view but thats only because i gotta squint so i dont fal off. fucking legal blindess hmph. other than that ,it looks like any other game really. how much is 1200 points in $$ anyway. might try buying it...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Now go smoke some good bud and then it'll be really trippy.



Well that's what I did


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm playing more Demon's Souls and sort of experimenting with the different classes. I have one file with a Knight build and the other with a Templar. For those who are familiar, what can you honestly say is a good class to start with that builds up very well later?


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 14, 2011)

I  bought Infinite Space Yesterday. This game is a foot up the ass I tell you.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 14, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> I'm playing more Demon's Souls and sort of experimenting with the different classes. I have one file with a Knight build and the other with a Templar. For those who are familiar, what can you honestly say is a good class to start with that builds up very well later?



The classes you begin as (Knight, Barbarian) really only affect the first couple hours of the game, and your starting equipment; you can make any style you want after you start spending souls.  Some of the classes are supposedly easier than others, usually depending on basic Soul Level and equipment, but all are fine.

There are several, less official, builds but you'd have to wiki them.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 14, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> I  bought Infinite Space Yesterday. This game is a foot up the ass I tell you.



It's so... Huge. The branching plot lines don't exactly help matters, either.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 14, 2011)

the new vanillaware game looks interesting demon/dragon? crown; vanillaware plus ps3 equals win in my book.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The classes you begin as (Knight, Barbarian) really only affect the first couple hours of the game, and your starting equipment; you can make any style you want after you start spending souls.  Some of the classes are supposedly easier than others, usually depending on basic Soul Level and equipment, but all are fine.
> 
> There are several, less official, builds but you'd have to wiki them.



I just went with Mage easiest class in the game by far 

Began replaying Last Remnant. With a guide this game is much better. Since I won't get fucked in the ass with bullshit tough bosses again.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 14, 2011)

Seriously, Last Remnant has stupid bosses.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2011)

Seriously man, they are fucking retarded hard. BUT with this guide, I'm gathering all my teammates and powerups, I"MA FUCK THIS BITCH UP!  I got to the end of the game last time but couldn't beat it. This time I'ma do it, no doubt! WoRD TO MY MOTHER! YEAH YEAH...Ok I'm done. 

But seriously thinking of picking up Infinite Undiscovery again too, cause enjoyed it. Might aswell get the "Beat it on hard" achievement...least think there was one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> I'm playing more Demon's Souls and sort of experimenting with the different classes. I have one file with a Knight build and the other with a Templar. For those who are familiar, what can you honestly say is a good class to start with that builds up very well later?



You can make a good character with any build.

However, the most commonly used are the Royal, the Knight, and maybe the Priest. It really depends on your build.

Royal is kind of like easy mode since it starts with Soul Arrow.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 15, 2011)

remember when i told you xenoblade chronicles will be fucking awesome and probably the best jrpg you have played in years? now all european reviews are praising it to high heaven and calling it the best jrpg of this generation. so get your wiis ready people cos it's coming this friday and hopefully it will be the best new rpg you have played in 5+ years. D:


----------



## Esura (Aug 15, 2011)

I hate you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm still holding out for that new Capcom game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 15, 2011)

Playing a Chrono Trigger hack called Flames of Eternity. Which to my surprise happens to be a modded version of Crimson Echoes. And. it. is. GOOD.

Holy shit, I get to travel through Chronopolis for god sakes, not the ruined version.

Oh and Crono talks. Yeah...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 15, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> remember when i told you xenoblade chronicles will be fucking awesome and probably the best jrpg you have played in years? now all european reviews are praising it to high heaven and calling it the best jrpg of this generation. so get your wiis ready people cos it's coming this friday and hopefully it will be the best new rpg you have played in 5+ years. D:



Send your wii to me...no seriously...send it.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 15, 2011)

actually, i don't even have wii right now, i sold it. i'm gonna play it with dolphin. i already tried the fan-translated japanese version and it runs near perfectly on emulator and the game doesn't use any of wii's motion controls so it's perfect for emulation.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 15, 2011)

It's one of those times I wish to be European.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> remember when i told you xenoblade chronicles will be fucking awesome and probably the best jrpg you have played in years? now all european reviews are praising it to high heaven and calling it the best jrpg of this generation. so get your wiis ready people cos it's coming this friday and hopefully it will be the best new rpg you have played in 5+ years. D:


 lol. Yeah a lot of love for Xenoblade.

"Xenoblade is hands-down the Wii’s best JRPG, and arguably the most competent and refreshing example of the genre this generation."
*- Games*™ (9/10)

"Xenoblade Chronicles is the best Japanese RPG of this generation."
-* IGN* (9/10)

"The best Japanese role-player of the current generation and a big step forwards for the genre in terms of accessibility and ambition."
*- Metro *(9/10)



Esura said:


> I hate you.


 Yeah we can hate him together.    Btw I wonder how long, I have to wait for my copy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Playing a Chrono Trigger hack called Flames of Eternity. Which to my surprise happens to be a modded version of Crimson Echoes. And. it. is. GOOD.
> 
> Holy shit, I get to travel through Chronopolis for god sakes, not the ruined version.
> 
> Oh and Crono talks. Yeah...


I might have to check that out. I'm intrigued that I haven't heard of this before.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I might have to check that out. I'm intrigued that I haven't heard of this before.





It's prepatched so all you have to do is just start it.

Also protip, play through ZNES since it's meant to run on that. Either way it's really good. You know how some hacks they just re-write the dialogue but the structure of the game stays the same? Not in this version.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol. Yeah a lot of love for Xenoblade.
> 
> "Xenoblade is hands-down the Wii’s best JRPG, and arguably the most competent and refreshing example of the genre this generation."
> *- Games*™ (9/10)
> ...



Eh I'll get it, by im not excited for it.
I rather the Last Story and pandora.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not sure I wanna play that so soon after finishing Chrono Trigger though. 

On one hand I may get burnt out on CT. On the other hand I am right now adapted to the gameplay.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 15, 2011)

I saw the imported version of El shaddai in our local gamestore today 

Not yet sure if I'll buy it, though. But it was nice to see it in stock, regardless.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Eh I'll get it, by im not excited for it.
> I rather the Last Story and pandora.


 Yeah. I am more excited with The Last Story which is coming out next year in Europe. Pandora's Tower, I must get that game also.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 15, 2011)

I need a list of all the good Action-rpg games.
Excluding, KH, Tales, GoW since those are the ones that are well known.
PC,PS3,Wii,GC, Ps2 only kthx.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Ys. All of them. (granted they get really good after Ark of Napishtim, the earlier ones (Mask of the Sun) are pretty damn good, too).

End of List.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 15, 2011)

Your not talking Ys 1 & 2 are you?
Cus those games are terrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Agrreed. I mean after Mask of the Sun mostly, though I think there are a couple ones prior that were all right.

So, basically, Mask of the Sun, Ark of Napishtim, Ys VII, Oath in Felghana. Those are good. The best being Seven, IMO.


Other great Action RPGs include:

Secret of Mana
Seiken Densetsu III
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night and onward (if you count these)
Terranigma
Illusion of Gaia
Lagoon (Not for everyone, though I enjoyed it--it is generally hated)
NIER
Demon's Souls


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 15, 2011)

just seconding castlevania symphony of the night. i mean sure, it's not really an action rpg but that doesn't matter because it's one of the greatest games ever made.

illusion of gaia / terranigma = <3 too. i actually started playing terranigma again recently. i'm one of the few people who prefer illusion of gaia though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

It's action and it's RPG. I think it qualifies.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 15, 2011)

So in Demon souls I'm trying to decide which is stronger, quality weapons or sharp/crushing weapons.  I think that quality could be stronger because it gets stat bonues from two stats at C rank on both. Anyone try to prove this?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Different strokes.

Doesn't sharp bypass certain armor effects or something? That makes it great in certain circumstances. And crushing weapons are good against other things. It's all up to the situation and the build.

I never really experimented that much though. At the end of the day you just be killin' shit.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 16, 2011)

> *Asura?s Wrath Will Take Players On An Emotional Rollercoaster*
> 
> While most action games see a hero develop into a whirlwind of death, Asura?s Wrath has a non-linear path of progression. Asura, the enraged deity you control, will shift from two arms, a powered-up state with six arms, and even no arms throughout the story.
> 
> ...


​
Find the Original Article Here:  

Looks like this would be interesting..


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

*Latest Atelier Totori Trailer Gives Us A Tour Of Arland, Five Years In The Future*



> Five years have passed since the events in Atelier Rorona: The Alchemist of Arland. The game’s sequel stars Totori, a new character in search of her adventurer mother. Now an experienced alchemist, Rorona teaches Totori the trade as she sets out to explore the world in Atelier Totori: The Adventurer of Arland.
> 
> Atelier Totori: The Adventurer of Arland comes out on September 27 in North America.



You can watch the trailer 

*Source:*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 16, 2011)

that. Looks. Fucking amazing. WHATS WRONG WITH YOU NINTENDO, FUCK YOUR IDIOCY, YOU TRYING TO BE THE NEXT NAMCO BANDAI?!


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 16, 2011)

You mean NOA.
Everyone else is getting this shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

I want a Xenoblade.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 16, 2011)

you guys should just use dolphin as well. it's ridiculously easy to set up and it works surprisingly well even if you don't have some super good computer. my pc is nearly 3 years old and it can run xenoblade almost perfectly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

What's a Dolphin? 

Wait, I just looked it up. How can I play a Wii emulator without a Wii controller?


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's a Dolphin?
> 
> Wait, I just looked it up. How can I play a Wii emulator without a Wii controller?


That wii emulator also emulates wii controller. Otherwise it'd be a useless emulator.

I'll wait for an UNDUB and also try the game with Dolphin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

So what do you use? Your mouse? Can't I just use a controller?

It might be good for games where I can just use my controller. I will probably try it out tonight or some time this weekend.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 16, 2011)

I use PS2 controller with Dolphin. You can just map Wii buttons to whatever buttons you prefer. It works really well as long as the game doesn't use any motion controls and Xenoblade Chronicles doesn't. You can even map motion controls to buttons and in some cases it works perfectly. For example, I beat DKC:Returns with Dolphin and instead of having to shake the controller to roll or stomp, I simply mapped the same action to R1 and I could play it without any motion controls.

You can also buy an adapter and use Wii controller (and even sensor bar if you want to) with your PC. I already have an adapter for PS2 controller and I haven't had the need to buy one for Wii controller yet.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't think it emulates N64 (you can use Project64 for that) but yeah, it does emulate GC games as well, usually not as well as Wii games though. Some games are playable and some aren't, it's usually a good idea to check the Dolphin forums for information and recommended settings and version for each game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

But the Wii plays N64 games. It should be able to play those, right? 


I don't like Project 64.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 16, 2011)

My favorite non-FF games? 

Wild ARMS (the first one), Chrono Trigger, Xenogears, Star Ocean 2, Kingdom Hearts (first and second games, Chain of Memories, 358/2 Days, Birth By Sleep)


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like an orgy waiting to happen.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Looks like an orgy waiting to happen.



Indeed. Indeed.
________________

*A Glance At Dark Souls’ Character Creation System*



> Before you can fight gargoyles and dragons, you have to make an immortal character. Famitsu has a few details about the character customization system in Dark Souls. The initial classes you can choose from are: soldier, knight, vagrant, thief, bandit, hunter, magician, shaman, jobless, and cleric.
> 
> The character maker lets players select a gender, design a body type and face, and select an initial pack of items to start the journey with.
> 
> Dark Souls will be available on PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 on October 4 in North America and October 7 in Europe.



*Source:*


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 17, 2011)

Xillia is getting the best treatment of all tales of games right now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

Glad I found out about that Dolphin emulator. 

I tried it last night and it basically worked right out of the box with both games I tested. I haven't really played either game (Muramasa Blade and SKies of Arcadia), but I will.  Fuck October, I can wait now.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 17, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Xillia is getting the best treatment of all tales of games right now


Yeah, definitely. There are also *two* Tales of Xillia manga soon to be published.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

So, what are the good games on the Wii anyhow? There doesn't seem to be hardly any RPGs.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 17, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> There are also *two* Tales of Xillia manga soon to be published.



DO WANT

No, wait..
That means I can't read that manga 'till either Xillia is released in the US (and Europe), after I've imported and beaten it or after they announce it won't get localized, so it won't take away from the experience for me.

 and 



CrazyMoronX said:


> So, what are the good games on the Wii anyhow? There doesn't seem to be hardly any RPGs.



Tales of Symphonia II


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, what are the good games on the Wii anyhow? There doesn't seem to be hardly any RPGs.



Muramasa is fun to an extent too much walking though.
Opoona is alright, has kind of an old-school turn based Vibe.
Arc Rise Fantasia is alright if you mute the voices and drink alcohol before engaging in the plot.
There are some other stuff but im too lazy to go check my game cases.




Scizor said:


> Tales of Symphonia II





Tos2 is an alright game but the plot, the characters?
Nails on chalkboard.
Nails on fucking chalkboard.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 17, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Tos2 is an alright game but the plot, the characters?
> Nails on chalkboard.
> Nails on fucking chalkboard.



He asked. I replied.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 17, 2011)

You know he'll just come back here raging "Who is that fucking blonde ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2011)

Opoona is a piece of shit. Ignore it.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Opoona is a piece of shit. Ignore it.



But they fight with balls .
Nah it's an average game. Nothing to get excited for or despise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh. 


Fucking got me all hyped for nothing! 





I will still play it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Opoona is a piece of shit. Ignore it.



What the hell is a opoona?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

Some weird-ass-looking game where you play with these sentient balls of goo with faces.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 17, 2011)

Opoona 




Opoona.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

Wait a second. 


Opoona.

Opoon, a.

O, poona.

O, poon, a.

Poon.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 17, 2011)

Opoona


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

Eating dat Chie's poon one minute at a time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

Those Japanese. What will they think up next?


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 17, 2011)

. The general RPG Game thread: Guaranteeing you to cause you to laugh, weather it be from actual jokes, or sexual humor. Starring Esura and CrazyMoron!


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 17, 2011)

ok, its Esura, ENsoriki, Crazymoron, Gnome, TeenRyu, Scizor, and crew :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

So basically everybody.

Except crazymtf, he's bitter.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey, I was mentioned ^^


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 17, 2011)

I dont do much lol.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2011)

Got my copy of No More Heroes: Heroes' Paradise.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So basically everybody.
> 
> Except crazymtf, he's bitter.



Don't be a hater cause we both are crazy


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 17, 2011)

Deus Ex next week, that snuck up on me.


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> ok, its Esura, ENsoriki, Crazymoron, Gnome, TeenRyu, Scizor, and crew :33


Man, I should make a small banner for our crew. Its NF's unofficial "Fuck you" club. Unless you can think of a cooler name. 



Elzam Branstein said:


> Got my copy of No More Heroes: Heroes' Paradise.



I ordered it now. 

Am I retarded for buying this despite owning this on Wii and not having PS Move?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Deus Ex next week, that snuck up on me.



Hell yeah. Got Wednesday and Thursday off. It's time to get down with some Deus EX!!!!!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> I ordered it now.
> 
> Am I retarded for buying this despite owning this on Wii and not having PS Move?



I don't have a PS Move either but I don't a fuck. It looks great. And combat is sweet.

Besides Paradise being a HD remake of NMH, it has also new stuff. Not to mention including 5 bosses from Desperate Struggle like Skelter Helter.


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Hell yeah. Got Wednesday and Thursday off. It's time to get down with some Deus EX!!!!!


Now Deus Ex is a WRPG that intrigues me.

It comes out next Thursday right? I might purchase it since I'm off.


Elzam Branstein said:


> I don't have a PS Move either but I don't a fuck. It looks great. And combat is sweet.
> 
> Besides Paradise being a HD remake of NMH, it has also new stuff. Not to mention including 5 bosses from Desperate Struggle like Skelter Helter.


I never finished my NMH 2 yet, mostly because I hate that training minigame they make you do. Shit is tedious as fuuuuck!

But it should be coming in tommorow since I did that one day shipping shit from Ammy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 17, 2011)

Its sad thought that xenoblade gets all that praise, and the scores are only 9/10; any other genre and the best game in a decade would all but be guranteed a 10; no respect for rpgs;

picked up infinite space today, went to gamestop and they had a "new" copy for the 35 , and I was dam, they are high, then I looked it up on my cellphone and said , thats a good price, I went to the counter and jokingly  said i'll take this if you have a sealed copy, and she actually pulled out a sealed copy so I bought it; now I just have to find radiata historia or whatever its called


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm a bit tired of playing on my DS for the moment. I'm letting it rest for a minute. I want a 3DS though.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> It sad thought that xenoblade gets all that praise, and the scores are only 9/10; any other genre and the best game in a decade would all but be guranteed a 10; no respect for rpgs;
> 
> picked up infinite space today, went to gamestop and they had a "new" copy for the 35 , and I was dam, they are high, then I looked it up on my cellphone and said , thats a good price, I went to the counter and jokingly  said i'll take this if you have a sealed copy, and she actually pulled out a sealed copy so I bought it; now I just have to find radiata historia or whatever its called



Umm Xenoblade's gameplay is what's getting praise. I heard it's story is so/so. So 10's would be too high, it doesn't seem to perfect the genre, just make a awesome title. Which games scored 10's as of late anyway?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 17, 2011)

xenoblades gameplay looks like trash but time will tell.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2011)

Time will tell what? It's praised everywhere...


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

Everywhere but here....


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Time will tell what? It's praised everywhere...



Time as in when I get it.
Gameplay still doesn't capture me as engaging, seems all MMO-like.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2011)

If it's done right could be fun. FF12 and Magna Carta 2 were really fun MMO type battle systems.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 18, 2011)

As much as I like NMH, and I don't mind the jobs and shit. As much as I like how his bike looks, honestly, it drives like manufactured ass. I'm doing like wheelies for no reason and shit. That's my only gripe. 

Anyway, took down Dr. Peace. Shit, old man can take a beating.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 18, 2011)

not team fuck you, but team "Kick dat ass"


----------



## Gnome (Aug 18, 2011)

No More Heroes would be better if they got rid of all the open world elements.


----------



## Esura (Aug 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> If it's done right could be fun. FF12 and Magna Carta 2 were really fun MMO type battle systems.


FF12 is such a grind fest.


Elzam Branstein said:


> As much as I like NMH, and I don't mind the jobs and shit. As much as I like how his bike looks, honestly, it drives like manufactured ass. I'm doing like wheelies for no reason and shit. That's my only gripe.
> 
> Anyway, took down Dr. Peace. Shit, old man can take a beating.


I wonder will they have Jeanne actually talk normal at the end instead of VHS fast forwarding her shit.



TeenRyu said:


> not team fuck you, but team "Kick dat ass"


Hoohah! :hoohah



Gnome said:


> No More Heroes would be better if they got rid of all the open world elements.



Hahahaha...no. 

Its actually my gripe with NMH 2. I liked the open world elements in NMH1. Granted, alot could of been fixed but I enjoyed driving around town once I got used to the shitty driving controls. NMH 2 is all...go select this mission from menu....go select that from menu. I hate this current trend of removing shit that don't work instead of improving the flawed element to make it work. Such lazy game designing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 18, 2011)

Point taken, but at above a 9 like the following games:

Every Halo game has averaged over a 9/10; not to mention COD, Battlefield, Bioshock etc are all that high as well; these are bunch of fps, I will give props to the first Halo and bioshock they are actually pretty solid in story as well as gameplay, both were epic games; but as a genre I cant take fps that seriously.  

I believe the last 2 Forzas were also above 9s, once again a racing game. Dont get me wrong I love GT and Forza, but they are racing games. 

GOW and GTA series have also been up there.

And lets not forget the love of the wrpgs like Mass Effect and Fallout. 

I am just saying that if you look at the reviews they are claiming this as the best jrpg in 
a decade, so either its not the best jrpg in a decade, or something else is going on here.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 18, 2011)

*Get To Know Leia And Alvin From Tales Of Xillia*



> Namco Bandai shared two more character videos. We’ve seen Jude before, so here’s his childhood friend Leia who works at a nurse in training.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 18, 2011)

Tales of Xillia is going to kick ass. I hope they do one of those introductory vids for Shian and Gaias


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, Gaias looks absolutely boss  probably one of the best designed from the game imo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

I think Deus Ex will be a fun, but short-lived game for me. I never bothered finishing the first game.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Point taken, but at above a 9 like the following games:
> 
> Every Halo game has averaged over a 9/10; not to mention COD, Battlefield, Bioshock etc are all that high as well; these are bunch of fps, I will give props to the first Halo and bioshock they are actually pretty solid in story as well as gameplay, both were epic games; but as a genre I cant take fps that seriously.
> 
> ...


Umm XenoBlades is getting 9's...Demon Souls is also getting 9's. I honestly played almost all JRPG this gen and most of them aren't above a 8 or 8.5. Lost Odyssey would be close but the battle system is lacking so it's around a 8.5-9. Demon Souls is one of the truly great JRPG as of late. 

You are stating games that basically took their respective genres and amplified them. They all deserved those scores. Look at how many games in those genres get below 8. Especially FPS. Everyone hates on this genre, but don't relize how many shit games are in this genre too. Just cause maybe 5-6 a year score high doesn't mean the other 20-30 made that receive meh scores don't count. 

JRPG are slow this gen anyway. They aren't like PS2. And we haven't really gotten epic ones from Shin Megami either so we are stuck with mostly good ones at best. Xenoblade seems to change that, so scores a 9. Which is what every Halo scored except the first. 

Games like Fallout, Mass Effect, Forza deserve those scores because of how well they do in their respective genre. Saying that I'm sure Xenoblade deserves the 9's too. 9 = amazing. Almost every game you listed scores 8's and 9's. COD BO scored mostly 8's btw. So the whole "COD scores 10's every year" is silly now


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Been playing Xenoblade for a good 12-14 hours or something. I'm loving every second of it so far.

The approach in a way is very MMO-esque, there are huuuuuuugeeeeeeeeee open areas for you to explore with lots of hidden areas, special monsters and stuff to find out. I have probably already completed over 100 side-quests and I'm not too far in the story because I get sidetracked with all the optional content there is. It's quite overwhelming but awesome at the same time.

Game systems are definitely very nice, you don't have to worry about the gameplay not being good. Once again, there are some very definite MMO-inspired ideas here (aggro management plays a big part in all the battles) but it's a lot of fun and way more involving than FF12's battle system was. Basically you have these special arts which not only deal damage but you also use them to debuff monsters. Many of the arts have bonus effects if you use them correctly (like attacking from behind or from the side) and most of the time you'll be controlling aggro so that you can effectively use your arts from correct positions while inflicting debuffs to deal some massive damage. For example, against tougher bosses you'll want to debuff them with break > topple > daze combination (break allows enemies to be toppled and daze will keep the enemies toppled for longer time) while at the same time dealing damage and managing aggro. Then there are area attacks, auras, chain attacks, party boosting, monado's glimpses of future and so much more... The battles can be quite hectic but once you get hang of the system, you'll never have a boring moment. It's not the best battle system there is and yes, it is MMO-esque (in fact, it has a lot of similarities to FF11's battle system) but it's still a lot of fun, they have done great job with it. And it's fast as hell.

Other systems are just as nice. You'll be micromanaging your equipment and skills a lot, leveling your arts, learning passive skills, crafting gems to boost your equipment, following quests and checking for characters' affinities.

As much as I like the systems, it's really the world and the story which are the highlight for me so far. The setting is simply awesome and the locations are so much fun to explore. Story is actually quite interesting so far despite some cliches and there have been some interesting twists. The game strikes a nice balance between exploration and cutscenes, it's not too heavy on either of them. And a lot of cutscenes are rather MGS-esque with lots of nice action going on and in many ways the game feels quite similar to Xenogears/Xenosaga, from Mechon design to how some of the locations have been realized and to music. Speaking of music, the soundtrack is pretty amazing so far.

Well anyway, back to playing.

EDIT: Basically it feels like a very non-traditional JRPG while also being traditional. It's seriously quite unique and in many ways ridiculously ahead of other recent JRPGs in my opinions. There's a reason why it's averaging 92/100 on Metacritic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds interesting. Maybe I'll see if I can't find me a copy this weekend.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 18, 2011)

Does xenoblade have a NA release date?


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 18, 2011)

not to my knowledge, its like they dont wanna


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 18, 2011)

Goddamit, this game looks awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

European version is good enough for pirates.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 18, 2011)

Very true, we pirates will be satisfied with EU.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

They are forcing our hand, really. Otherwise we'd purchase it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 18, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow!! anyway Edge Magazine gave this game a 9 which is shocking to me. I can't wait for my copy also NoA Fuck you.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 18, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



12 hours? Fuck you I only got an hour and a half with it 
I agree though it's very MMO-esque, but better. It's not falling for that terribad MMO design.
It's definitely superior to FF12. The first climatic scene at colony 9 was some dope shit. Lot's of foreshadowing and I'm down to fuck this game, if I get my hands on it again.
I have to agree with the being ahead thing, it seems like they decided to stop going with all this stupid backtracking crap or "here's an inconvenience for you" crap, and just made it feel accessible with their whole teleportation stick, the day and night system and the quests if the 1st hour is any indication, are abundant.
I don't know if there are other games that went the FF12 route, but so far this game is the best I've seen it done. I'd prefer it to be more action based but eh it works.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

What the hell is an aggro management? I don't want to do that shit.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 18, 2011)

Hmm from the part i got, it was more about monsters powering up and getting attacked by too many.
I went into this cave and shit, and thought oh look theres the bunny I said I'd kill for a side quest. The rest of them were being kinda chilled, so It was no issue but then all of them are attacking us and I have to retreat.

One thing that makes xenoblade better then FFXII gameplay wise is that positioning matters so something like back slash only does bonus damage if you hit them from the back, and your only going to hit them in the back if they are distracted by your other party members and you get around them.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the hell is an aggro management? I don't want to do that shit.


By that I mean that you need to pay attention to which party members enemies are attacking. The more damage you deal, the more aggro you will generate meaning enemies will be attacking you. There are skills which let you lose aggro/gain aggro and you can also just wait and let someone else to deal damage for a while. It's important because you'll want enemies to be focused on your tanks to minimize damage and in order to attack enemies from behind/sides, they can't be targeting you. What makes it even more important is that when you succesfully deal a bonus attack (such as attacking from behind), your chain gauge or whatever will fill and you can launch powerful chain attacks once it's full. Anyone who has played MMOs should be familiar with how to deal with aggro, it's not really any different here except you'll be doing all of it alone. It's pretty simple but once you are fighting against a lot of enemies, switching targets on the fly and issuing commands to your party members can be a bit tricky in middle of all the action. It's a very rewarding system though and a lot of fun to learn.

Or you can just hack and slash randomly and wait for battles to last 3 to 4 times longer.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 18, 2011)

We should make an official General RP Members list; a list of people you usually find in this thread  Anyone down?


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 18, 2011)

It would be something like.. 

The Regulars/Know it alls

Esura "-insert Nickname here" 
Most known for liking: Final Fantasy XIII (  ) 
Ask for info on: Final Fantasy 


For me it would be 

TeenRyu- "Tales of Fandom" 
Most Known for Liking: Tales of Symphonia 
Ask for Info on: Gamestop things/Tales Of.  


Then we have a List of Do's and Don'ts for current RPG's of the year, so for right now (just a mock) we could say 


Do's: 
Catherine
XenoBlade
Lost Odessey 
etc etc

Don'ts: 
-Insert Generic Shitty RPG we can all agree is shit on-


----------



## Esura (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok, thats cool. I am pretty knowledgeable on FF games, particularly FFIV, FFVII, FFX, FFX-2, and FFXIII.

I can't really think of a nickname though for myself.


CrazyMoronX
Most known for liking: Nothing beyond the 90s.
Ask for info on: Any RPGs before 2001.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> By that I mean that you need to pay attention to which party members enemies are attacking. The more damage you deal, the more aggro you will generate meaning enemies will be attacking you. There are skills which let you lose aggro/gain aggro and you can also just wait and let someone else to deal damage for a while. It's important because you'll want enemies to be focused on your tanks to minimize damage and in order to attack enemies from behind/sides, they can't be targeting you. What makes it even more important is that when you succesfully deal a bonus attack (such as attacking from behind), your chain gauge or whatever will fill and you can launch powerful chain attacks once it's full. Anyone who has played MMOs should be familiar with how to deal with aggro, it's not really any different here except you'll be doing all of it alone. It's pretty simple but once you are fighting against a lot of enemies, switching targets on the fly and issuing commands to your party members can be a bit tricky in middle of all the action. It's a very rewarding system though and a lot of fun to learn.
> 
> Or you can just hack and slash randomly and wait for battles to last 3 to 4 times longer.


Sounds complicated. I'll have to play it to formulate any opinion. Which, hopefully, I will be doing this weekend. Unless I decide to play Skies or Arcadia first. Or just play Titan Quest.


Esura said:


> Ok, thats cool. I am pretty knowledgeable on FF games, particularly FFIV, FFVII, FFX, FFX-2, and FFXIII.
> 
> I can't really think of a nickname though for myself.
> 
> ...



Esura the Playa Hata.

I like all RPGs as long as they're good.


----------



## Esura (Aug 18, 2011)

If you say so. 

I like One Winged Esura though. Its also my email.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

E-"Ew, that guy that likes FFXIII"-sura.




Wait, that is you, right?


----------



## Esura (Aug 18, 2011)

Better to like FFXIII than Demon Sucks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

Demon Sucks isn't a game I've ever played.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 18, 2011)

Now now you two, stop they family squabble 







*Spoiler*: __ 



Tales of Vesperia Is better than both of ya'll


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

Somebody trollin' hard.


----------



## Esura (Aug 18, 2011)

No no no no just no.

Grandia II is betta.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

Grandia II is the best game ever made, right? 


Well, second to Space Invaders.


----------



## Esura (Aug 18, 2011)

Nah, that award goes to Final Fantasy VII.

Grandia II is just better than Vesperia and Demon Sucks though.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 18, 2011)

Vesperia is an amazing game, just saiyan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

Demon's Souls is better than Vesperia, just super saiyan.





I think we can all agree that Grandia II is awesome.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 18, 2011)

we can't, actually...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

You're banned from the RPG thread. Somebody call the Goobsquad.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Umm XenoBlades is getting 9's...Demon Souls is also getting 9's. I honestly played almost all JRPG this gen and most of them aren't above a 8 or 8.5. Lost Odyssey would be close but the battle system is lacking so it's around a 8.5-9. Demon Souls is one of the truly great JRPG as of late.
> 
> You are stating games that basically took their respective genres and amplified them. They all deserved those scores. Look at how many games in those genres get below 8. Especially FPS. Everyone hates on this genre, but don't relize how many shit games are in this genre too. Just cause maybe 5-6 a year score high doesn't mean the other 20-30 made that receive meh scores don't count.
> 
> ...



Are you daft, I am not necessaryily saying xenoblade deserves 9s , I am saying a game called the best jrpg in a decade does, I am saying JRPG with maybe the exception of WRPG are games that just by there very nature, the top game in the genre should be shoulders above everything else. 

Halo 1-reach, which are rehashes of 1, have all been above 90 , with 1-3 all being above a 94, and halo 1 at a 97. Yes halo was a great game, but it honestly wasnt that revolutionary, it had a very good story of a fps, but gameplay wise fps havent changed since castle wolfenstein several decades ago. CoD MW have both been above 9s as well. Battlefield 2 is a 91 as well. (all scores based on meta critic) Killzone 2 is another one. And even if you take the second tier games, cod 2 and up, killzone 3, resistance, etc. are all in the mid 8s and above. These are games just in about a ten year span and you have what eight or so games above a nine, whoops 9, forgot bioshock, and then another ten plus in the eights. 

By contrast demons souls is at 90, barely, Lost Odyssey is at 78 (last time I checked none of the fps got the handicap in score because they havent changed the gameplay in two or more decades, why do rpg ineherently get this downgrade), Tales of Vesperia is 79 (although I will concede the ps3 version did get rated in the 9s by two others besides metacritic which did not rate this version), xenoblade is at 92, Valkryia Chronicles at 87, Disgaea 3 at 78, FF 13 at 82/83, Murumasa 81, FE RD 81.

I ll admit when we start counting handheld titles there are a few more solid 80s, but lets face games are judged by their system to some degree so 90 on a handheld is not a 90 on a console. 

Like I said I dont particularly care about xenoblade, it maybe the least interesting of the big 3 unreleased wii games, but the "best jrpg in a decade" game shouldnt be lower than 4-5 games in a genre as static as fps.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2011)

That's because handhelds had one of, if not THE, strongest pools for JRPGs this gen.

Shit sucks, but it's ultimately true.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 19, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Are you daft, I am not necessaryily saying xenoblade deserves 9s , I am saying a game called the best jrpg in a decade does, I am saying JRPG with maybe the exception of WRPG are games that just by there very nature, the top game in the genre should be shoulders above everything else.
> 
> Halo 1-reach, which are rehashes of 1, have all been above 90 , with 1-3 all being above a 94, and halo 1 at a 97. Yes halo was a great game, but it honestly wasnt that revolutionary, it had a very good story of a fps, but gameplay wise fps havent changed since castle wolfenstein several decades ago. CoD MW have both been above 9s as well. Battlefield 2 is a 91 as well. (all scores based on meta critic) Killzone 2 is another one. And even if you take the second tier games, cod 2 and up, killzone 3, resistance, etc. are all in the mid 8s and above. These are games just in about a ten year span and you have what eight or so games above a nine, whoops 9, forgot bioshock, and then another ten plus in the eights.
> 
> ...



Halo 2 made console online...the end. Not to mention duel wielding weapons was brand new to the halo series. Halo 3 amplified that with bigger and more exciting match making, 4 player co-op online, and plenty of new guns. Halo ODST introduced Fire Fight and a mature and well told story. Reach delivered just about everything above plus perfected the feel of the Halo series to give it a mix of Halo 1-3. Tus creating the perfect Halo for most Halo fans. Changes were there, you just didn't see them. 

As for "Best RPG of this gen" Xenoblade is getting the right scores. As did Demon Souls, Valkyria Chronicles, and so on. Lost Odyssey would basically be the only one I disagree on. But I soooo agree on the complaints of the battle system. It's bad when the creators of Shadow Hearts create a Next Gen Game and somehow make it's battle system WORSE then it's previous gen games. Not to mention it was slow...very slow. That was a problem. So unlike Demon Souls, VC, and Xenoblades that game had a few legitimate complaints. 

You named high profile games that scored well. I can name 5 shooters off the top of my head that scored low. 

Turning Point
Legendary
Call of Juarze Cartel
Army of Two
Kane and Lynch
American Solider
Solider of Fortune 
Medal of Honor Modern Garbage

I can keep going...Really there's more SHIT FPS/TPS's this gen then there are RPG.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think we can all agree that Grandia II is awesome.


I disagree...it's actually Grandia I. It has Feena in it 


On a side note, ever since I watched the trailer for Xillia, my mind can't stop thinking that I'm playing the game already...for example today, I can't even concentrate on my work at the office the whole time. I need help


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

You can like both games.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can like both games.


True that, but I still think Grandia I had a better story line though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't remember the story in either game. I can't really say which is better unless I played them both again.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember the story in either game. I can't really say which is better unless I played them both again.


I'm playing Grandia I as we speak ^^ It really makes me feel like I'm going on a epic adventure + the grand fucking music in the game! Love it to death.

As for the second game, I wasn't fond with the premise of the story line, especially with the religion thing they went for. Felt kind of dull to me. 

I might play it again...after I fixed my PS2 or maybe buy a new one...hmm.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

Grandia, here I come!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 19, 2011)

xenoblade review up on gamespot ; I still hope this comes out in the US for aesthetics sake, I dont put in imports with the rest of my collection , they have their own section; but worse comes to worse Ill buy all three when I go to Europe next summer and visit home

I wonder if grandia is another series that will die out with suikoden, bof, etc.; last one was grandia 3 on ps2


----------



## Esura (Aug 19, 2011)

Grandia is dead dude. I would just forget about that series.

All the Grandias after II flopped.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2011)

Disagree, Grandia 3 was still a blast thanks to the awesome battle system.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2011)

Wasn't there a Grandia Xtreme or something like that?   That was a terrible game.  3 was very mediocre.  The protagonist liked building airplanes or some shit.  The game had a good intro if I remember correctly.

I bought Tactics Ogre for the PSP.  Does it improve upon the original Playstation game at all?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2011)

pek


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Wasn't there a Grandia Xtreme or something like that?   That was a terrible game.  3 was very mediocre.  The protagonist liked building airplanes or some shit.  The game had a good intro if I remember correctly.
> 
> I bought Tactics Ogre for the PSP.  Does it improve upon the original Playstation game at all?



I assume it has similar upgrades just like FF Tactics for PSP.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

Not a single P2p:IS review


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2011)

Wait...thats out? Woooowwww


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

Nope, not out yet. In english anyways.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 21, 2011)

picked up a few gba rpgs today : Phantasia, Phantasy Star Collection, and BoF II


----------



## Esura (Aug 21, 2011)

You still buy GBA games?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 21, 2011)

Pretty interesting read on SNES RPGs.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 21, 2011)

Shin megami tenshi devil survivor comes out this week, as I have copies in my backroom at Gamestop  I don't have a 3DS but to those who and get it, lemme know how it is :33 We also have Deus Ex in back too~


----------



## Esura (Aug 21, 2011)

Ship me a copy of Deus Ex before release. When you get fired, I'll hook you up with a new job at my spot.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> You still buy GBA games?



I collect as well as play, so yeah I do still buy gba games. Besides there are still a bunch that I am missing, but most of those I will have to get off of ebay. But if you find them at gamestop they are about half off with an edge card. The three games were priced at 25 I paid 13 with tax.


----------



## Esura (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice. It seems like a lot of hassle though so I'm looking for a Slot 2 GBA flash card for my DS Lite so I can play all of the Battle Network games and Mother 3 in English.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 21, 2011)

Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Esura (Aug 21, 2011)

I quit CT and never went back to it on my DS. Don't know if I will.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 21, 2011)

Esura... when you play Xenoblade you are going to love her.


----------



## Esura (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd tap that. 

Where did you import btw? I might as well homebrew, cause I have nothing else to do with my Wii.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'd tap that.
> 
> Where did you import btw? I might as well homebrew, cause I have nothing else to do with my Wii.


 from 365games. And yeah why not? NoA screwed America players.


----------



## Esura (Aug 21, 2011)

Wait...isnt that one of those bad Euro sites like Zaavi that supposed to screw people over?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait...isnt that one of those bad Euro sites like Zaavi that supposed to screw people over?


really? I didn't know about that. lolol....


----------



## Esura (Aug 21, 2011)

Wait, nevermind. I mixed it up with another site.

Mal, PM me the steps you did for region free homebrew.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 21, 2011)

Well any good news lately?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 21, 2011)

man, xenoblade is the best jrpg i have played since i don't even remember. i don't want it to end. 

i have been longing for a game with genuinely good story and battle system. how rare that is.......


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nice. It seems like a lot of hassle though so I'm looking for a Slot 2 GBA flash card for my DS Lite so I can play all of the Battle Network games and Mother 3 in English.



Or you can get a gameboy player for the gamecube, plays anything from orignal grey gameboy carts to gameboy advanced.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 22, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Esura... when you play Xenoblade you are going to love her.



Her fucking tits don't stop jiggling and when they do, I find myself mad as fuck.
It's amusing though pretty sure every major and majorish female is well breasted.
No flat bitches in this party.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

So I've started playing Grandia.

Damn, and I thought Grandia Xtreme had bad voice acting. What the fuck is this shit?  I don't remember it being this horrible. It's some of the worst I've heard, right up there with Stella Deus.

After that though it's so damn epic.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 22, 2011)

LOL was playing Nocturne last night and my Nekomata just evolved into a lvl 27 Senri. It was like  Pokemon XD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

Everything is like Pokemon when you get down to it.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Everything is like Pokemon when you get down to it.



That's awesomely put, right there.


----------



## tminty1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Legend of Dragoon on ps1


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2011)

More like pokemon is like SMT 

edit: For pussies


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

SMT and Pokemon can both be cancelled and I wouldn't care.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2011)

SMT's tentacle monsters >>>>>> Ultros


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

Name one that witty banter with the main cast and I'll google it to see if your claims are true.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2011)

If by witty banter you mean completely trolls and makes looks like fools while constantly winning.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I've started playing Grandia.
> 
> Damn, and I thought Grandia Xtreme had bad voice acting. What the fuck is this shit?  I don't remember it being this horrible. It's some of the worst I've heard, right up there with Stella Deus.
> 
> After that though it's so damn epic.


LOL, yeah, many of those "worst videogame voice acting" lists have a few lines from grandia. maybe it's nostalgia but i don't find it nearly as bad as grandia 3 though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> If by witty banter you mean completely trolls and makes looks like fools while constantly winning.


I don't see no names. 


DragonSlayer said:


> LOL, yeah, many of those "worst videogame voice acting" lists have a few lines from grandia. maybe it's nostalgia but i don't find it nearly as bad as grandia 3 though.



I think the nostalgia had the reverse affect on the game for me. I remember it being better or something and now listening to it is like my childhood (teenagehood?) being raped dirty.


----------



## Esura (Aug 22, 2011)

I never played Grandia I when I was younger, I was a Grandia II baby.

I'm considering buying it on PSN though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

Buy it on PSN then. It's a great game. Just watch out for that VA, it's atrocious.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> If by witty banter you mean completely trolls and makes looks like fools while constantly winning.



Like Lucifer trolling a dying angel, while looking like a girl.


----------



## The World (Aug 22, 2011)

Breath of Fire 4 is out on the psone store. Gonna pick that one up.

I wanted to start the series with 3 but I still haven't imported that PSP version.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2011)

nyarlathotep CMX


----------



## Esura (Aug 22, 2011)

Shit my computer is tripping with this explorer.exe shit.

I don't know if I actually completely solved my issue though but I'm able to see icons and shit now.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> nyarlathotep CMX



Nyx's Avatar. Bitch was annoying on P3 firs time through... not as bad as nocturne though, not by half.


----------



## The World (Aug 23, 2011)

I prepped like a friend for Nyx.

Came in ready. Blew the bitch outta the water.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 23, 2011)

*I… Didn’t Know There Was A Disgaea 4 Manifesto*



> Disgaea games are set in the Netherworld where being bad is good, so can you really trust a manifesto written by Laharl? Well, he may not keep his promises, but Valvatorez, the lead character in Disgaea 4, insists and even fights to reward the Prinnies he trained with a single sardine. Maybe you can trust inhabitants in the Netherworld and the manifesto from this Disgaea 4: A Promise Unforgotten trailer.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 23, 2011)

*Tales Of Xillia Streamlined With Quick Save And Teleporting*



> While portable RPGs tend to have a quick save slot, that trend hasn’t carried over to console RPGs. Tales of Xillia does, as revealed in Dengeki PlayStation. Namco Bandai’s PlayStation 3 title grants players with one quick save slot in addition to regular saves. The game also keeps track of your progress with an event list. Glance at this and you can see how you’re moving through the main quest and sub-events. Useful, especially if you decide to take a break and pick up Tales of Xillia months later.
> 
> Perhaps the most convenient feature is you can teleport when you’re on the world map. Press R3 and you can warp to any location you previously visited.
> 
> ...



*Source: *


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Nyx's Avatar. Bitch was annoying on P3 firs time through... not as bad as nocturne though, not by half.



lol Nyx is 3rd kapla level


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

The World said:


> Breath of Fire 4 is out on the psone store. Gonna pick that one up.
> 
> I wanted to start the series with 3 but I still haven't imported that PSP version.


 I kinda want to get that. How much? 


zenieth said:


> nyarlathotep CMX


What? 


Scizor said:


> *I? Didn?t Know There Was A Disgaea 4 Manifesto*
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:*



Fuck yeah! Giant-ass dragon.  I'm gonna fuse all my monsters. :33


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 23, 2011)

BoF 4 is about 6-10 bucks, don't remember exactly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

Better be on the lower end. I already bought that game a decade ago or something for full price.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> lol Nyx is 3rd kapla level



I'm not doing the kalpas. Trying to go for neutral human ending, then maybe Mantra, Yosuga and then whatever the third one was, the neutral demon and true demon endings.

how far am I anyways...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just beat Ose and went back to Mantra HQ to find Gozu's dead...Thor says some stuff and is like "we'll meet again." and now I have no idea where to go? Besides did Thor kill my human friend/whatever the first time or did he just turn him into one of those blue soul things?


----------



## Esura (Aug 23, 2011)

BoFIV is 5.99


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 23, 2011)

yeah, what Esura said


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice. I  better buy that shit.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 23, 2011)

So, I feel like playing an RPG that stars amnesia kids, I'm having trouble finding any current gen I haven't played that doesn't have loli characters. Halp.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 23, 2011)

Gnome said:


> So, I feel like playing an RPG that stars amnesia kids, I'm having trouble finding any current gen I haven't played that doesn't have loli characters. Halp.



Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 23, 2011)

I tried it, kept freezing on my PS3.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 23, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I tried it, kept freezing on my PS3.



It's worth another shot, imo. =)

But, other than that.. I guess Tales of Symphonia, to a certain degree.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Tales of the Abyss.



'cept no one in ToA has amnesia.

Also FFVIII.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

Amnesia kids? 

There are a ton of them but even still I can't think of any off the top of my head.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 23, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> 'cept no one in ToA has amnesia.



Luke 'suffers from amnesia'.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 23, 2011)

Clones, amnesia, alter egos, 'you from the future'. Any of that sort of thing.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 23, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Clones, amnesia, *alter egos*, 'you from the future'. Any of that sort of thing.



Not sure if you'd call it an rpg, but: Metroid prime (II, III), maybe?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 23, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Clones, amnesia, *alter egos, 'you from the future'*. Any of that sort of thing.



Xenogears
Devil Summoner Raidou series


----------



## The World (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh man Parasite Eve 2 is finally on the PSN store. I've been waiting so long. 

Man between this and BOF4 and the multitude of other RPGs I've bought, PSN store has left me broke.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 23, 2011)

Gnome said:


> So, I feel like playing an RPG that stars amnesia kids, I'm having trouble finding any current gen I haven't played that doesn't have loli characters. Halp.


Lost Odyssey comes to mind minus the kid part.

And Xenoblade Chronicles to some extent, it's the best JRPG of this generation (out of the ones I have played anyway) so that's good enough reason to get it in any case.

And is BOF4 out on European or American PSN? I wanna get it too, I don't have my copy anymore. D:


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 23, 2011)

Christ I forgot how fucking hard Devil Survivor is. Shit is bull man. So many goddman protect the civilians mission now, but I've been doing alright with my teams so far. Hell, I don't even know what ending I'm gonna get...I think I'm good for Belial since most of team are like mid 30's with MC and a couple are almost 40. Though I'm planning on gridning to like 45 before day six since I hear shit gets like super hard after lik him.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

Persona 2 has amnesia kids sort of


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 24, 2011)

@ Gnome I had the same problem with Abyss, it froze like 5 hours into the game. 

There are a couple of games that Id probably pick up on psn, just to prevent any scratching to my physical copies, for the love of God release suikdoen II so I can play it already; I cant risk that sucker getting scratched.


----------



## Destin (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmmmm...



...Yeah I'll see if I can find a way to play it just to see how it really handles.


----------



## lathia (Aug 24, 2011)

I pray to white Jesus we get some more info on ToG in this year's TGS!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 24, 2011)

Destin said:


> Hmmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Yeah I'll see if I can find a way to play it just to see how it really handles.



Holy shit, I want it now.

By the way destin, your lotte sig. It distracts me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey, Gnome, Breath of Fire IV has amnesia kids in it! 


I played that last night. Good shit, man, good shit. Ryu has amnesia, see. It's also the best Breath of Fire game of all time so you better buy it. Everyone buy it. Let's send a message to Capcom.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 24, 2011)

Is it on PSN?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

You know it. 

$5.99, it's a steal!


----------



## Gnome (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll check it out if I have any money left after PAX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

It's 6 bucks, bro.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 24, 2011)

And I might just spend everything extra I have.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

I guess that happens to poor people.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 24, 2011)

No you       .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

Want to borrow 6 bucks? You can borrow 6 bucks.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm Mexican, I don't do borrowing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I'm Mexican, I don't do borrowing.



I'm calling the cops.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 24, 2011)

You have 10 times as many posts as me. I'm calling the suicide help line.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

You have 1/10th the posts I do. I'm calling the suicide help line.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm going to kill you with a machete.


----------



## Destin (Aug 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Holy shit, I want it now.
> 
> By the way destin, your lotte sig. It distracts me.



Now confirmed for English release:




Lotte's ass shaking is the besto.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 25, 2011)

OMJesus, animenewsnetwork had info on black rock when it came out but they  said it wall but  guaranteed to never see the light of day outside of Japan. Another reason why I like NIS.

Hey is xenoblade out in Europe now, my parents or going to visit relatives , so I figured I would ask my dad to pick up a copy. And is there a collector's edition?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2011)

Xenoblade is out, and I don't think there is a collectors edition.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

Destin said:


> Now confirmed for English release:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant get over that sig. AND you post news of NIS localizing BRS!

You will do well in this section.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura callin it like it is


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2011)

Black rock shooter? Sounds dumb.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Esura callin it like it is


Word! 


Gnome said:


> Black rock shooter? Sounds dumb.



You sound dumb. 


jk

Watch this video!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=906SBSxbymo&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2011)

Black rock shooter? looks dumb. Didn't watch.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

May the nippon loli Gods have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2011)

Fuck you Esura, that was actually pretty cool. The music makes me want to strip naked and punch pedestrians in the face.

Although I've never been keen on that type of art style.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

It gets that blood boiling. It feels like an opening to old school shonen animes, all hype and hardcore and shit, before they decided to get all soft with them with newer shonen animes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 25, 2011)

cool, ill get them to pick up xenoblade since they will already be there

finishing up some small things on vesperia, beat the 100 melee with everyone but estelle and rita, will do 200 afterward
- must say despite being slow karol is decent, but his reaper smash ticks me off when it sails above the enemies heads if they are short, and he is really slow
- repede and judith I would say are about equally good and easy to use
- yuri is of course the best, ovl destruction field doing around 20K plus damage each hit will take out any boss in under half a minute
- raven is okay, but he was the slowest one for me in terms of time, took me almost a full 10 minutes out of 20, the rest were around only 7 minutes, plus his best arte only works if you are close to an enemy
- i dont forsee a problem with rita, estelle, dont know on that one
- i just wish they numbered the monster by commonsense, I classify all humans as number 1 - x, plants x-x, etc. , or at least let you look at the list by number and not type, now I cant find the enemies I am missing because random enemy types have random numbers


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 25, 2011)

Destin said:


> Now confirmed for English release:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome news.

Lotte's ass sways me.

Also, I hope people have seen the Black rock shooter OVA. It may get you more interested in the game.

I know I enjoyed the OVA quite a bit.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Awesome news.
> 
> Lotte's ass sways me.
> 
> ...



I agree, the OVA is awesome.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

No...you will buy and support NISA! 

Fight NISA! Fight for everlasting localization peace!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Watch this video!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=906SBSxbymo&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]



Awesome stuff.

Also, is that song by One ok rock?
It sounds like them..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2011)

I ain't gonna watch no cartoon!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I ain't gonna watch no cartoon!



It is by no means what you would call a "cartoon".


----------



## Scizor (Aug 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I ain't gonna watch no cartoon!


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 25, 2011)

.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 25, 2011)

Heres the BRS OVA trailer CMX.

[YOUTUBE]b4wZI0C_UXA[/YOUTUBE]

Tell me thats not awesome, I dare ya.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2011)

That's not awesome.

Kiddie voice singing weird Chinese shit, little girls in revealing clothing, blue explosions, thinly-veiled tentacle hentai allusions... wait... 

*fap fap fap*

Will watch this.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's not awesome.
> 
> *Kiddie voice singing weird Chinese shit*, little girls in revealing clothing, blue explosions, thinly-veiled tentacle hentai allusions... wait...
> 
> ...



Best, line, ever.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2011)

Is everyone on NF a pedo for little girls in revealing clothing?

(not really "pedo", it is a cartoon, but you know what I means)


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

Its a fucking Naruto Forum, what did you expect? 

And yes, anime loli girls (keyword, ANIME, don't read into it) are quite something. You'll grow to like it eventually. I didn't at first, now its ight.

Then again, I like moe shit now and I hated it at first too.

Loli and moe shit is infectious.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2011)

Never!
[YOUTUBE]6HnoKBIEsAc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its a fucking Naruto Forum, what did you expect?
> 
> And yes, anime loli girls (keyword, ANIME, don't read into it) are quite something. You'll grow to like it eventually. I didn't at first, now its ight.
> 
> ...





Thats right, moe shit is good shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Best, line, ever.


I was channeling Black Dynamite. 


Gnome said:


> Is everyone on NF a pedo for little girls in revealing clothing?
> 
> (not really "pedo", it is a cartoon, but you know what I means)


I don't know about everyone else, and I can only speak for Zaxxon since he's a well-known p*d*p****, but the answer is yes. Hot lolis.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 25, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Is everyone on NF a pedo for little girls in revealing clothing?
> 
> (not really "pedo", it is a cartoon, but you know what I means)



When you have admins and mods who are lolicons.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was channeling Black Dynamite.
> 
> I don't know about everyone else, and I can only speak for* Zaxxon since he's a well-known p*d*p*****, but the answer is yes. Hot lolis.


Wait....wut?



Elzam Branstein said:


> When you have *admins and mod*s who are *lolicons*.



Wait.......WHAT!?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura's late to the party.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 25, 2011)

*Tales of Xillia's Fourth Trailer Up Along With New System Videos*



> Last week Namco Bandai announced that this week would feature Tales of Xillia's fourth trailer alongside a new system video. We got both today but we also got two other videos showcasing even more of the game's numerous features.
> 
> Tales of Xillia will utilize the contrast between light and shadow, which will lead to the game having a different art style direction than Vesperia's anime-style graphics or Graces's watercolor-style graphics (it could be more of a hand-painted or oil painting-like feel if the concept artwork is any indication). Baba stated that when he saw some of the concept artwork images running on actual hardware he was very impressed.
> 
> ...



You can watch the videos 

*Source:*


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Esura's late to the party.



I'm....I'm late to what?

I wanna know.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 25, 2011)

I wanna know too Esura. People inform us!!  



Also. Sci, quick as usual.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 25, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Also. Sci, quick as usual.



I guess ^^

And thanks =)


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 25, 2011)

Just watched those video's....... 





















 I WANT IT!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 25, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Just watched those video's........
> I WANT IT!



Me too. 

Especially that last battle video looks really amazing.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 25, 2011)

Absolutely loved that last video. I was loving all those link chains at the end there.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 25, 2011)

right? looks like you can switch links seamlessly when doing that, allowing for some insane combo's. This game looks dangerous, and beautiful all around


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait....wut?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.......WHAT!?


Zaxxon is a p*d*p****. Whether or not that is actually true is not important. It's an ongoing NF joke. Don't you ever post in the Cafe?



Elzam Branstein said:


> Esura's late to the party.


We refer to that as "that time of the month".


----------



## Scizor (Aug 25, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> right? looks like you can switch links seamlessly when doing that, allowing for some insane combo's. This game looks dangerous, and beautiful all around



Indeed.

Awesome combo video potential


----------



## zenieth (Aug 25, 2011)

Naruto Forums is for children after all


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Naruto Forums is for children after all



Child friendly website.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Zaxxon is a p*d*p****. Whether or not that is actually true is not important. It's an ongoing NF joke.* Don't you ever post in the Cafe?*
> 
> 
> We refer to that as "that time of the month".


The fuck is that?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 25, 2011)

my common sense says he means the nf cafe


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Naruto Forums is for children after all





Elzam Branstein said:


> Child friendly website.


Nothing is child friendly when Zaxxon is on the scene. 


Esura said:


> The fuck is that?


It's where we huddle together and talk shit about other countries, USA, Religion, and Zaxxon.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

Everyone stop talking about things! *I* Just bought _Legend of Mana_ on the PSN! 

I sort of blind bought this. It will be the first game I've played in the Mana series and that fact might explain some of my confusion... 

*First Impressions*: COLORS. That's the first thing that hit me about this game in the opening scene... There's greens and reds and different kinds of browns and beige's. If nothing else I'm going to get good eye-candy from this game. 

Anyway, a mailbox fell down from the sky and apparently that's where I live. 

Between the two girl characters (I'm assuming their both girls), I chose the one with a lot of curly hair that kinda resembles Little Red Riding Hood. I picked the axe for a weapon. I named my axe-wielding gal "Hannah". 

One thing that I can say is that I really like the character portraits in the text bubbles. Really detailed artwork there. 

Then we got the first bit of exposition about the Mana tree and how its power was transferred to artifacts.... thhhatttt didn't really tell me much of anything about who I am and what I'm doing now, but that's fine. Sometimes its better if an RPG isn't too exposition-happy. 

So I leave my house, meet a "sproutling", create a town with , meet some onion kid fooling around with what looks like my first party member, save and turn it off. 

---------------

I'll have more to say when I actually do some real interaction and get into my first fight to test the combat system... but so far it doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2011)

Legend of Mana is on PSN? 


Buying.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

Legend of Mana? Thats actually good? I kept skipping over it in the PSN section.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2011)

It is pretty good, just not as good as the SNES games. It is good in its own, special way.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

It better be good. 

I chose LoM even though everyone recommended me Front Mission 3 when I asked a bunch of people which I should play first.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2011)

I remember it being good, but I hardly remember it. Maybe that's a bad sign.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

Its probably shit.

I never played a good Mana game before.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2011)

I will pretend you didn't say that.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2011)

But he said it. Neg him!


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 25, 2011)

So I was just watching some xillia shit scizor posted.
So then I was watching, but somehow I couldn't suppress myself and shit.
Bust out of my pants.
Shit was good.

Now I know the battle system will be good, but I hope the game experience is as awesome as xenoblade.

"How many people do you think died? Hundreds? Thousands?"
If you haven't started xenoblade yet.
Kill yourself.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 25, 2011)

Ive only played some secret of mana, its not quite as good as its hyped to be, but its not bad.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

Seriously, they are all bullshit games in some bullshit Disney/Nickolodeon inspired themes and basic generic gameplay. 

I only played the DS ones though.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Seriously, they are all bullshit games in some bullshit Disney/Nickolodeon inspired themes and basic generic gameplay.
> 
> I only played the DS ones though.



I know what you mean man, KH is terrible.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

KH has good Disney themes with deep gameplay. 

Best action RPG ever made. Come at me bro.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 25, 2011)

KH is a good action RPG, series wouldn't say the best, needs less invincibility frames on some shit.
After playing with Terra in BBS, I feel like invincibility frames on dodge rolling made us all pussies and Terra is there to remind you the series could be better if it didn't allow dodge rolling to be for pussies.
Especially Terra vs MF. That was some bullshit.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, its the rpg world's Naruto.  


Jkjk, its a good game.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

Ah, so its the best RPG ever right?


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope  its trash compared to some of the best rpg's out there


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Legend of Mana? Thats actually good? I kept skipping over it in the PSN section.



Why would you skip Legend of Mana?



Furious George said:


> It better be good.
> 
> I chose LoM even though everyone recommended me Front Mission 3 when I asked a bunch of people which I should play first.



*WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU PASS UP FRONT MISSION 3!?*


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ah, so its the best RPG ever right?



Eh not really.
The collective is top tier, individually? I can think of individual games I'd put higher than an individual kh game. Though one thing to mention is I don't give a shit when a game was made and as such theres no "was best for it's time" shit with me.



TeenRyu said:


> Nope  its trash compared to some of the best rpg's out there



I swear if you mention some tripe shit, like fucking Final Fantasy whatever, or some bullshit like that I'll put my dick so down far your fucking throat, It'll come out your ass and I'll call the act inverse anal and it'll be the newest sex craze sweeping the nation.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> *WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU PASS UP FRONT MISSION 3!?*



Cause' I don't know whats good for me!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 25, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Cause' I don't know whats good for me!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqG2z8Cy-ac[/YOUTUBE]

Let it sink in that you passed up this game.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I swear if you mention some tripe shit, like fucking Final Fantasy whatever, or some bullshit like that I'll put my dick so down far your fucking throat, It'll come out your ass and I'll call the act inverse anal and it'll be the newest sex craze sweeping the nation.



 nah, not that. I was thinking more of the older ones, which names escape me.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

Final Fantasy VII is the best JRPG ever.

Deus Ex: Human Revolution is the best WRPG ever.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Final Fantasy VII is the best JRPG ever.
> 
> Deus Ex: Human Revolution is the best WRPG ever.



[YOUTUBE]FopyRHHlt3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

Hating ain't a good look for you Gnome. Stick to the wisecracks.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hating ain't a good look for you Gnome. Stick to the wisecracks.



Looks good on me though


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> *Final Fantasy VII is the best JRPG ever.*
> 
> Deus Ex: Human Revolution is the best WRPG ever.





*Stand Tall And Shake The Heavens*

Xenogears coming in to kick VII in the nuts.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hating ain't a good look for you Gnome. Stick to the wisecracks.



I ain't hating, but your post implied so much, oh so wrongly.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Let it sink in that you passed up this game.



It costs 6 bucks on PSN. I could easily just buy it tomorrow.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

No you can't, cause you cheap!

I bought Breath of Fire IV, Parasite Eve (again), and Suikoden cause I'm real with it. And I have money.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> No you can't, cause you cheap!
> 
> I bought Breath of Fire IV, Parasite Eve (again), and Suikoden cause I'm real with it. And I have money.



I played a bit of Suikoden II. It was beast. The first one is still damn good.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> No you can't, cause you cheap!
> 
> I bought Breath of Fire IV, Parasite Eve (again), and Suikoden cause I'm real with it. And I have money.





I would insult you but I just read Ensoriki's last post about FFVII ... and you win. You don't even have to respond to it, it was so horrid. You are the winner for once, and I won't spoil your victory.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

For once? I always win. What is this world you live in that you think you can actually out debate me?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> For once? I always win. What is this world you live in that you think you can actually out debate me?



Pfft,  

You're a good kid. 



Elzam Branstein said:


> I played a bit of Suikoden II. It was beast. The first one is still damn good.



Shame Suikoden II still isn't available on PSN.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 25, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I would insult you but I just read Ensoriki's last post about FFVII ... and you win. You don't even have to respond to it, it was so horrid. You are the winner for once, and I won't spoil your victory.



You mad son.
I only spit truth.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm looking for Desire.
My balls is on fire.
I spit hot fire.
Her flame goes out.
Poof.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> You mad son.



I'm amused.



> I only spit truth.



There you go again.  

Oh you know what would be fun? Tell me what you think is the best RPG and explain it the same way you "explained" that FFVII nonsense.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 25, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Oh you know what would be fun? Tell me what you think is the best RPG and explain it the same way you "explained" that FFVII nonsense.



Enso doesn't have a best RPG.
Enso left such shit ideas at kindergarten.
Deal with it. .

FFVII just definitely is not at the top of the table. Call me when that shit gets a remake.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

Look Toe Jam and Earl, FFVII is awesome dang nabbit!


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 25, 2011)

FFVII would be awesome with a remake, and scrapping that battle system.
Plot's interesting and the characters are above average.
I live in 2011 however thank you and quite frankly everything else is mediocre.
If you want to live in the ps1 days, good for you, but my rose-coloured glasses aren't THAT strong.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Enso doesn't have a best RPG.
> Enso left such shit ideas at kindergarten.



Adults have "best" things. I don't get it.



ensoriki said:


> FFVII would be awesome with a remake, and scrapping that battle system.
> Plot's interesting and the characters are above average.
> I live in 2011 however thank you and quite frankly everything else is mediocre.
> If you want to live in the ps1 days, good for you, but my rose-coloured glasses aren't THAT strong.




Yeah, instead of sputerring off sentence fragments maybe you could explain yourself a bit better then "interesting" and above average.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll explain it for him if you don't mind.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 25, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Adults have "best" things. I don't get it.


I don't make a best claim, without trying the other options.
Saying a favourite is easy, claiming a best should demand evidence on your part




> Yeah, instead of sputerring off sentence fragments maybe you could explain yourself a bit better then "interesting" and above average.


For what purpose? To counter the non-existent argument you or Esura have made?
. If anything, saying something is the best requires more explanation than otherwise .  Or if I make a claim such as "blue is the best" you need more explanation then "no" to oppose my shallow statement? No.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I don't make a best claim, without trying the other options.
> Saying a favourite is easy, claiming a *best should demand evidence on your part*



Of course.  That would be why I asked you to explain why after naming it. Also your best= your favorite, since its all subjective. Figured that went without saying.





> For what purpose? To counter the non-existent argument you or Esura have made?



No, because what you wrote was basically "so-and-so is shit" stretched out for a paragraph. That's not an argument. That's nothing. There is nothing to counter or respond to in your argument.

Also, bear in mind I am not coming at you for saying FFVII isn't all that (I kind of agree).... I'm coming at you for your weak reasoning. Just trying to get you to do better work then that.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

FFVII is great because of its impact it had on me as a child as well as the impact it had on the industry. It has a diverse and unique cast of characters with an epic storyline you'll never forget with a robust battle system. 

Happy?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 25, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Of course.  That would be why I asked you to explain why after naming it. Also your best= your favorite, since its all subjective. Figured that went without saying.


I don't equate best to favourite.
Favourite is what I like most.
Better is what I think is objectively better removing my personal taste for something.
Such as my favorite game not being the game I think is best, I've played games that are better I just don't like them as much. It's like taking two phones, one from 2005 in black and a smart phone in 2011 in pink and saying the 2005 model is my favourite, it's black and I like that about it, but the smart phone is better in every way but what color? That's not enough to sensibly say it's worse or even really subjective.



> No, because what you wrote was basically "so-and-so is shit" stretched out for a paragraph. That's not an argument. That's nothing. There is nothing to counter or respond to in your argument.


Bullshit.
I said the graphics are crap. They are, Less anyone with sense seriously try to compare FF VII to anything on ps2, xbox, pc, gamecube, 3ds, psp, ps3, wii, xbox 360, dreamcast, probably some cell games that look better too.
Game obviously isn't winning any graphical award. Hell going even further character models are improved in FF8. I think it's a pretty "no shit" moment to say the graphics are dated as fuck. 3D doesn't age as well as 2D. So obviously it's not winning any best award in graphics.

Art style? Graphics are important to an extent, I like style more, too bad FF7 is really just dated plain and simple when it comes to graphics or art style. It's significantly easier to give merit to things on FF8 and FF9 on art style as even though there graphics are dated as well, at least they are at a point where more style in the art can be felt. Not that it helps those games stand the test of time to all-that, but certainly more then 7.

Sound? Theres not much to argue. PsX music just isn't as great, remastered it's certainly nice, but off the disc? It's not a competitor.

Gameplay? Battle system can't compare, I can quickly just drop ARF and say that for one has a better turn based battle system, Dragon quest has a better battle system. Or hell I can derp mention that KH has a better battle system, or X, or Y, or Z. The battle system is dated, that's not to say the mentioned games aren't but FF7 as the older game, it's pretty damn clear. Then there is how god forsaken long some attacks take, Casting Beta, Trine, Shiva, Ifrit, Odin, etc look these things take for damn ever slowing down the pace of gameplay. What ff7 has going for it if anything that makes it stand out to me even compared to some modern games is the minigames that it had placed within it, that's not to say that the minigames are great, but that they had the minigames, and the puzzles which add extra quality to the gameplay as a whole, which _some_ modern games could stand to emulate. This isn't something ff7 exclusive however, just an effort I appreciate about the game.

Characters? Everyone has some kind of development, the characters are above average. However the characters aren't amazing. I certainly appreciate the character development but Yuffie and Vincent for instance? Felt lacking. In addition the strength this game had in this department has faded with more games entering the fray and giving out similar experiences, some focuses on smaller casts but with more dedication to that small cast.
I've felt better development in other games however so obviously it's not the best in this department.

Hmmm if it's not the best individually maybe theres a sliver it'll be the best overall...well

Plot? I really don't feel like explaining this at the end of the day, the drive in the game for me was the plot and I wanted to see it unravel. I think the plot's interesting and I'm not taking anything away from it, I still think the plot is interesting, and that it stands the test of time just fine.

If anything Plot's fairly subjective, but graphics? Not really, you can get very technical with that. Art style? Sure it's subjective but not in this case, it's pretty damn obvious that FF7 doesn't hold in this department. Sound? Music taste is subjective, however certain music is more fitting for more situations and furthermore the quality of that music matters. You have better music in other games, you can take it to a subjective level but at a more objective level, psx sound just doesn't come off as great, less my ears deceive me.
It's not rather difficult to see if a character has been developed throughout a game.
A character can stay similar to how they were in the beginning and still be developed in that you know more about them. FF7 is fine in this area, mind you I'm not putting anyone here on some great-character list for their performance in ff7. Except for character development only thing really standing the test of time is the plot and I'd be smoking some shit to ignore the rest of the game, for plot and then say it's the best excusing the rest. Plot helps the overall package, it can't carry a whole game if everything else is mediocre, might as well make a book instead.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 25, 2011)

I find Final Fantasy 7 to be probably weak because... It was 

1-So overhyped and overplayed, and so loved that it killed the few good points about it. 
2-Its story, characters, etc etc were indeed at best above average, and they weren't the best in the series as a whole. You can find a plethora of characters much better than the FF7 cast. 
3-Theres more others, but I wanna hear what you guys got to say. 



NOTICE: To all, Tales of Graces F and Tales of Abyss 3DS is up for reserve at Gamestop. Reserve now!


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

When Graces F come out? 2014?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 25, 2011)

2030 obviously.
2060 for Xillia.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

December 31, 2011


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 25, 2011)

no, Graces F and abyss 3ds are confirmed next year; in the system as feburary, though tentative.  Also----





Theres that, and 



Tales of XIllia even tops Final Fantasy (both Type-0 and 13-2) on Famitsu's most wanted, as it was topping just about everything when it was announced; only surpassed by Dragonquest X for a small amount of time. 


If They are retarded enough not to release it... I will rage. So. Hard.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll get Abyss 3D just so I can stop replaying it on my PS2 and can continue to replay it everywhere I go instead.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm going by what Amazon and a few other sites have on there website right now.

 December 31, 2011

Although dates can change though.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 25, 2011)

Fair enough. would be awesome though


----------



## The World (Aug 25, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Pfft,
> 
> You're a good kid.
> 
> ...



Don't worry that will come out soon. I can feel it. Suikoden I came out almost 3 years ago on PSN so it has to come out soon. Hopefully............

And why do people always gotta bring up hype as if it was part of the game?

People overhype FF7 = call it a bad game. Wut?

It was an above average game but clearly not the best in the series. I'll just leave it at that.

If it was fun at the time I played it, I liked it.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I don't equate best to favourite.
> Favourite is what I like most.
> Better is what I think is objectively better removing my personal taste for something.
> Such as my favorite game not being the game I think is best, I've played games that are better I just don't like them as much. It's like taking two phones, one from 2005 in black and a smart phone in 2011 in pink and saying the 2005 model is my favourite, it's black and I like that about it, but the smart phone is better in every way but what color? That's not enough to sensibly say it's worse or even really subjective.



Okay, then taking what you just said about best being technical things, wouldn't you logically deduced that when I asked you to post your best RPG that I was referring to in that sense? There is nothing immature about picking one. You seem to know what I was getting at, so I don't see how you couldn't have an answer.



> Bullshit.
> I said the graphics are crap. They are, Less anyone with sense seriously try to compare FF VII to anything on ps2, xbox, pc, gamecube, 3ds, psp, ps3, wii, xbox 360, dreamcast, probably some cell games that look better too.



What in the... am I really reading this? 

Of course graphics on PS2 are better then FFVII. How does that mean FFVII has bad graphics? What is this I don't even... CLEARLY when a game is from an older generation you have to compare that game to other games of its generation. What sense does it make to compare it to games that have the advantage of working with stronger hardware? 

Dude, I don't even have to read another letter from your post to know its BS. Do carry on. 

Esura, have fun with em'.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 25, 2011)

They should include a difficulty past Unknown in the english versions .
That or more grade shop nerfs.
Or if they're really nice, give me some nerfs like Versus style in Tales of Innocence.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

The World said:


> And why do people always gotta bring up hype as if it was part of the game?
> 
> People overhype FF7 = call it a bad game. Wut?
> 
> ...



A post after my own heart.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> KH has good Disney themes with deep gameplay.
> 
> *2nd best* action RPG ever made. Come at me bro.



I consider the tale series also to be action rpg, so thats one; than KH , then the shining series, then phantasy star universe


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> What the fuck are you babbling about man ?
> 
> He's saying FF7 is the best game he has ever played, period. His opinion, not yours. He has stated why he feels it's the best to him. Great plot, great characters, good battle system. All those things make it the best game he has ever played. Not you or anyone else has the right to say it can't be the best game in his opinion. That's all there is to it. Comparing all these games is retarded, he's just saying what game he feels is the best.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the support Crazy, but you misunderstand.... but it isn't your fault. Ensoriki is sort of all over the place. 

Long-story-short, he basically said that FFVII's graphics are trash because they can't compare to PS2, Gamecube, etc. 

I tried to insist to him that this is a madman's logic, he got confused, and here we are. 

And heavens no. I do NOT think FFVII is the best game I've ever played.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2011)

I meant Esura thinks it's the best game ever, haha. I did misunderstand though the second part. Comparing FF7 graphics to PS2? Are we for real!? Compare FF10 graphics to even something like Enchanted Arms (Not a very impressive RPG on XBOX360/PS3) and even THEN you can see those graphics are far better then FF10. Does that make FF10 graphics suck? Lolz...come on now.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2011)

I liked Enchanted Arms, one of the easiest 1000/1000 ever.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I meant Esura thinks it's the best game ever, haha.



So I misunderstood then... i-its Ensoriki's fault!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I liked Enchanted Arms, one of the easiest 1000/1000 ever.



Dude I got to the end...never beat it. I should shouldn't I? Damn it. Was a pretty fun game though if you ask me.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2011)

It's not that bad for a standard Jrpg. I liked the use of a grid.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wtf is going on in here?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wtf is going on in here?



This is where the gaming department gathers instead of using the convo thread.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2011)

Same, and those specials? SEXY! I am replaying Last Remnant now actually. JUST beat the "Seven" ugh those motherfuckers...for the most part weren't to bad except for the last one. The way he tricked you and you get ambushed was fucked up. 

Still finally beat them. So think 4 more dungeons/areas then the final boss. Liking it ALOT more with a guide, that's for damn sure. Also bought Infinite Undiscovery for 7 bucks. Hope to enjoy it as much as I first did. In my RPG mode atm


----------



## zenieth (Aug 25, 2011)

Having fun with YS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Gnome said:


> This is where the gaming department gathers instead of using the convo thread.


 oh? ok I see.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3kPPM_HUG4[/YOUTUBE]

It reminds me that this boss was reason I never beaten this game. It was so absurdly difficult.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 26, 2011)

Guys I have to say, Xenoblade is becoming one of my favorite JRPG of all time. 45 hours in it. A long way to go


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3kPPM_HUG4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It reminds me that this boss was reason I never beaten this game. It was so absurdly difficult.



I love the art style of your sig. Saga Frontier looks pretty boss.


----------



## Esura (Aug 26, 2011)

Wait, I didn't say FFVII is the best game ever, I said, imo, its the best JRPG ever.

I do like other games that doesn't consist of JRPGs ya know.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait, I didn't say FFVII is the best game ever, *I said, imo, its the best JRPG ever.*
> 
> I do like other games that doesn't consist of JRPGs ya know.


 That shall change when you play Xenoblade. 

Edit: Yes I am teasing you.


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2011)

Xenoblade is Europe/Japan only?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 26, 2011)

The World said:


> Xenoblade is Europe/Japan only?


 Yes it is.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Guys I have to say, Xenoblade is becoming one of my favorite JRPG of all time. 45 hours in it. A long way to go



Send me a European Wii and the game and watch how I breeze through this game.


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2011)

That's a shame. Someone send me a copy.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2011)

YS Seven NPCs are enjoyable.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

zenieth said:


> YS Seven NPCs are enjoyable.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yICmlXlqKLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2011)

Also this arrow chick


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 26, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> What the fuck are you babbling about man ?
> 
> He's saying FF7 is the best game he has ever played, period. His opinion, not yours. He has stated why he feels it's the best to him. Great plot, great characters, good battle system. All those things make it the best game he has ever played. Not you or anyone else has the right to say it can't be the best game in his opinion. That's all there is to it. Comparing all these games is retarded, he's just saying what game he feels is the best.
> 
> ...



Yes I will tell you
wrong
wrong 
wrong
wrong.

I honestly cant agree with a single one of your choices
Gears of War II / Any  rainbow six game(I  think there are probably  better games than gears, but with you  make the category  so narrow as to be 3rd shooters, and not just third person action adventure thats the quickest thing that comes to mind)
Assassin's Creed II/Red Dead Redemption
Halo 1 or 2/Bioshock I
-dont even get me started on the last one, its not even the best wrpg let alone rpg; hell its not even the best wrpg from bioware, Knights of the Old Republic I/II and Dragon Age I are both above it for best bioware wrpg.

Honestly your list is a bunch of sequels, newer games which leads me to believe you  likely what ever is the  new shiny toy.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Yes I will tell you
> wrong
> wrong
> wrong
> ...



Any rainbow six game? Lolz...Vegas was Rainbow six at it's peak, and that's not even a third person shooter. It's a hybrid of third person and first person. I'd count it more as a FPS since the third person element is only in later series entries. Gears of War 1-2 aren't even close to Uncharted 2 in quality but whatever you say bro 

Assassin Creed 2 is a strong sandbox game, actually Assassin Creed as a series is probably my second or third favorite sandbox game. Though I'll put GTA: SA over it I think. And GTA: SA >>>> Red Dead. 

I don't hold up Bioshock all to high. I'm more of a Competitve shooting person myself though. Funny though could never get into the Call of Duty/Battlefield craze. 

 However Halo 1-2 got two things so right. Halo 1 had campaign so well done, 2 had online perfect. 3 never did quite do either of them justice and ODST was decent for it's single player. It's reach that took 1 and 2's best features and put em together. Making the perfect Halo game for me. Making it my fave FPS of all time. 

I rate Bioware games as ME2 > Kotor > ME1 > DAO. All are highly rated for me. I'm not getting into a argument about RPG or not though, especially with someone like you. 

Honestly my list is a bunch of games that excel at their genre. Not my fault you like shit games. Go back to playing more shitty SRPG from NIS and I'll keep to my games, sounds good?


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 26, 2011)

I can see where you come from for Halo, but In my honest opinion, when it comes to shooters I stick with Halo 1/2 and Gears. I love gears for its story, and...its just fun. and I hate Shooters (mainly Call and Battle). I don't like em, I'll play them with friends if theres nothin else but the like. But I digress. 

Its the other game choices I look at. You think Mass effect 2 is Biowares best work? I can understand; from what I look and see, that game has just about everything; but I still think It was because of KOTOR that it is what it's today. (though thats me talking from pure speculation). I don't know much about them, except that there all pretty amazing games with incredibly high replay value (boss bought an Xbox just so he could play Kotor.) So I know a vauge amount. 


I don't see why people look at Mass effect 2 as a non-Wrpg, though it does look more like an Action/adventure Hybrid, it does have qualifications to fit under both categories. 

Now, with your comments about GTA: SA....

I'll be upfront- I don't care for Gran theft auto as a series. Funny to watch at times, cool to play casually, but by far, I find it inferior to Assassins Creed as a series. GTA has more games I know, and probably has more depth than even I give it credit for (I applaud its story, depth, freedom, etc etc. but it looks so bland to me; every last one. But I give it props for being one of a kind when it first dropped). For me Assassins creed is a more polished, different take on the genre. Sandbox as a whole I have mixed feelings for, but I'll leave it at that. Imo I say AC>GTA, but that really can go either way. Its just my preference. (Story, way its done, etc etc) 

As for RPG's I continue my belief that if Namco Bandai would stop being so scared about taking risks with Tales, it would be just as big as Final Fantasy over here. I can nearly assure it. But besides that, I say they make a Rpg out of Ronin warriors


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 26, 2011)

tell me if i am getting this wrong but reading the last few pages i am getting the impression ensoriki seems to think best equals to being most technically advanced.

big. major. lols.

also kira u masaki being a dick and having bad opinions gg.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait, I didn't say FFVII is the best game ever, I said, imo, its the best JRPG ever.
> 
> I do like other games that doesn't consist of JRPGs ya know.



I would say top five material at the very least.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 26, 2011)

Uncharted is a tomb raider clone with a male lead; ive played the first one and it is a technically sound game, it was not impressive at all; this and bayonetta are the two of the most overrated games I have seen in recent memory, neither does anything mind blowing over any of their respective predecessors yet people fly over the moon with them

Gears on the other hand has a really solid sci fi story, great gameplay, but looking at your halo argument, unlike Uncharted, it has probably one of the better co op modes I have seen

Red Dead is rated at 95 on meta critic, and by the by GTA IV is a 98 (thats higher than SA) ; thats not a bad game in anybodies book, and infamous 2 is not even considered as good as one, let alone the best game in a series

the rankings of halo games go down progressively;


most people I know were burned out after 3, and only played reach due to the name Halo, I am one of them , i have played all 4, but reach other than looking better had none of the charm of the first two, and most important it did not have master chief, the icon who made the franchise, that alone bars it from being the best halo game let alone fps

and if you are talking crap about bioshock you are the one who apparently likes crap

last time I checked NIS created the disgaea series, of which all three games are very well regarded, not to mention Makai kingdom, la pucelle tactics, phantom brave, soul nomad, and the severly underrated Rhapsody series

besides, ive seen the garabage you play on your xbox live profile, some of it is not really pretty


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 26, 2011)

> Uncharted is a tomb raider clone with a male lead; ive played the first one and it is a technically sound game, it was not impressive at all; this and bayonetta are the two of the most overrated games I have seen in recent memory, neither does anything mind blowing over any of their respective predecessors yet people fly over the moon with them


Thing is, Uncharted 2 is so much better than the first one. I loved the first one and it's a great game but by no means it's anywhere close to being my favorite game. Uncharted 2 however is a whole another story and it's definitely one of the best games I have ever played. It's pointless to talk about it if you haven't played it but it's truly an exceptional game. I mean, if you are going to be citing Metacritic scores do notice that Uncharted 2 has an average score of 96 while Uncharted only has 88. There's a huge difference in quality between these two games.

also, the thing about uncharted is that it's not just fun to play, it has really entertaining story and characters. you can compare it to tomb raider or whatever but that doesn't change the fact that what really makes uncharted is how fantastic the writing is. that's something you can't say for many games.



> and if you are talking crap about bioshock you are the one who apparently likes crap


this i can at least agree with. well, not the part where you think he likes crap but bioshock was a really fantastic game. i wish more fpses would be about delivering a good story and an atmospheric setting instead of just being another boring shooter. bioshock is one of my favorite fpses by far.



> last time I checked NIS created the disgaea series, of which all three games are very well regarded, not to mention Makai kingdom, la pucelle tactics, phantom brave, soul nomad, and the severly underrated Rhapsody series


sometimes i feel i'm the only person here who finds NIS games severely overrated. i didn't even beat first disgaea because i got bored of it before i got to the end. i have played disgaea 2 and phantom brave as well and all their games are way too samey.

as for the whole technology argument with ensoriki, it's not like i don't see where you are coming from. sometimes games really need the technology to achieve what they are trying to achieve. take uncharted 2 or shadow of the colossus for instance. these games wouldn't have been possible to make (and be as good) on previous systems. however, there's so much more to a good game. i can't think of a single rpg made in the past 10 years which is as good as final fantasy 7, better graphics or not. ff7's graphics may not have aged well but everything else about it has. if someone came up with equally good game with better graphics, then yes, i'd say that one is the better game. however, it's never so black and white and it's not so easy if even possible to measure what's equally good. most of the great movies and games are timeless and ff7 is no exception. final fantasy 7 has a lot of things going on for it no other game has been able to reproduce and that's exactly why a lot of people still view it as their favorite rpg and it most definitely is one of mine. and i don't mean favorite as in "yeah i like it but it's not the best", i mean it's really one of the best rpg's i have ever played. you are wrong in saying that objectively there are newer rpg's which are better. it's not true. there aren't.

or perhaps you'd like to argue that one of the recent catastrophe movies like 2012 is better than some true classics from 60s because it's in HD and has cool special effects? i think your argument with final fantasy 7 is about as ridiculous. a great game is a great game no matter when it was done and even if it's not technologically up to today's standards.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 26, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Send me a European Wii and the game and watch how I *breeze* through this game.


 hey no you can't do that. 



The World said:


> That's a shame. Someone send me a copy.


 I wish, I could my friend


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2011)

Ys Seven is quite fun, it also looks beautiful.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Uncharted is a tomb raider clone with a male lead; ive played the first one and it is a technically sound game, it was not impressive at all; this and bayonetta are the two of the most overrated games I have seen in recent memory, neither does anything mind blowing over any of their respective predecessors yet people fly over the moon with them
> 
> Gears on the other hand has a really solid sci fi story, great gameplay, but looking at your halo argument, unlike Uncharted, it has probably one of the better co op modes I have seen
> 
> ...



Ugh the clone argument is getting fucking old. Especially when you like so many shit games from NIS and they are all fucking CLONES of each other...come on now. You haven't even played Uncharted 2 so I'm not even going to show examples of how wrong you are. But put it this way, tomb raider as a series hasn't even had a single title close to the quality of Uncharted 1, let alone 2. And if Uncharted is a clone of tomb raider then Gears is a clone of Killswitch. CwatIdidther?

And lolz gears has a ok sci-fi story but the execution in which the story is told blows. Even the fans of the series here have stated a bunch of times to read the books to get any really story out of the series. On top of that yes gears has fun co-op, but so does Uncharted. Uncharted 2's single player >>> both gears. Play it then tell me it isn't. 

I never stated Red Dead was bad. I liked it, good game, even great. However, it didn't have the same feel as Rockstars best IMO. I still rate GTA: SA over it. 

Master Chief is one character. Reach was special in a way that it showed how we got into the war and how we lost the first battle. The struggle of fighting against a force we couldn't defeat and watching your WHOLE team get killed was great. Better then any moment in Halo. I'm sorry YOU were burnt out. But as someone who has taken each Halo game with a fresh mind, Reach basically was the Halo I wanted to play all along. Mixing elements from all the games to make the best one. 

I said I wasn't a FAN of Bioshock. I didn't say it was horrid. It had excellent atmosphere and great voice acting. Storywise was decent (Still the twist was horrid, way to easy to see it coming) and the gameplay was decent at best. Bioshock 2's extreme improvement in the battle system showed how much better Bioshock 1's could of been. Even so I wouldn't say Bioshock 1 is a bad game. Just a good game that's overrated. 

Even single NIS game you listed are all average at best, save Disagea 1. Yet you eat em up. You are like the NIS fan to what a Dynasty Warrior fan is to Dynasty Warriors/Samurai. BUT if you enjoy them go for it. 

As for what I play on Xbox live. I play a shit load, for I review a SHIT load, lol. So how do you know which games I like and dislike? Lolz...

My whole point to this argument is you can't tell someone "Your best game is wrong". It be easier to help people understand another persons view by them simply stating what they think is best too. So the arguments don't happen. Then again this be a boring place now, wouldn't it?


----------



## Esura (Aug 26, 2011)

Why is you arguing over opinions? Its ultimately a futile point and it won't change any of your stances. Why the hell can't people accept that people have different opinions and let it go. Kira likes what he (or she?) likes and crazy likes what he likes.

I don't consider Mass Effect 2 an RPG and I think Uncharted 2 is extraordinarily overhyped and blown out of proportion but I'm not going to reply back to every comment that says otherwise. That would be a lot of comments I have to reply back to.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2011)

That's my whole point. It's like trying to convince other people to enjoy games you do by bringing down their favorite ones. It's a stupid idea. Like Esura said he doesn't bring down two of my fave games all the time and I don't attack his opinion on horrible JRPG games. All win


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

Shut up and buy Breath of Fire IV.

I forgot to look for Legend of Mana last night, but maybe I'll do that tonight. Of course I am going to be swimming in naked women tonight, so...


----------



## Esura (Aug 26, 2011)

I got it.

I'll play it when Im done with DOOSE X.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

You better. 

The one thing I can say for Breath of Fire III is that it has more memorable music, at least so far. Most of the tracks in BoFIV aren't bad, but they haven't been stacking up. That said, everything else is better.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 26, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> That's my whole point. It's like trying to convince other people to enjoy games you do by bringing down their favorite ones. It's a stupid idea. Like Esura said he doesn't bring down two of my fave games all the time and I don't attack his opinion on horrible JRPG games. All win



Hey Crazy, what are your favorite turn based strategy/rpg games?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shut up and buy Breath of Fire IV.


This I can do.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2011)

Not a huge fan of Japanese RTS. The gameplay is almost always dull after few hours, grinding is a bitch, and I'm sorry but western Strat games are so much more fun and interesting. 

If I had to choose? I liked Disagea 1 (2 sucked, 3 was eh) and I liked Soul Nomad for it's story anyway. There's no much else. Not a huge fan of any of NIS game or Square's.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought as much, so your hatred of NIS games is a genre preference.

When I mean turn based strategy/rpg games, I don't only mean Japanese ones though.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2011)

Basically. That and they have really shitty stories for the  most part. Only reason I liked the two I named is cause the main character is a asshole and is funny at times in both. THe rest of the titles lack that and are a bore.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Of course I am going to be swimming in naked women tonight, so...



Is this another way of saying that your mom isn't going to be home and you have the computer all to yourself?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 26, 2011)

I actually like plenty of RTSes but NIS games are just pretty bland to me.

I'll be boring and say that FFT is my favorite Japanese SRPG. It's fun to play and has cool systems but most importantly, it's got a great story and characters.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 26, 2011)

I can dig that
I don't feel like JSRPG's have come particularly far.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Is this another way of saying that your mom isn't going to be home and you have the computer all to yourself?



I live in an apartment bro. I always have the computer all to myself. And I'm always swimmin' in naked women.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I live in an apartment bro. I always have the computer all to myself. And I'm always swimmin' in naked women.


.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2011)

poping in to say that Wild Arms XF shit is revolutionary


----------



## Furious George (Aug 26, 2011)

Wait a minute... THIS is supposed to be a guy? 



You're kidding right? I thought he was cute! I named him "Hannah"! 

Japan did it to me again!


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2011)

link is broken bro.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry. Look again.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2011)

looks like a animu muppet


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Wait a minute... THIS is supposed to be a guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yeah, that's a man, man.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 26, 2011)

For me JSRPG like Fire emblem are my favorite, path of radiance being the first I got my hands on. Fan of the series ever since.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

The only NIS SRPG that's different is Z.H.P Unlosing Ranger vs Darkdeath Evilman. Simply since it plays like a mix of Action-SRPG and Rogue-style dungeon crawling. And it was fun to boot. Story was fun too. Essentially the main character is a Power Ranger in training.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 26, 2011)

Devil survivor is an awesome SRPG .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Devil survivor is an awesome SRPG .



That too. I never expected a game with a almost P3 and P4 artstyle to get that fucking dark and stick with it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

Devil Survivor, huh? Maybe I'll try it. I don't have to know anything about the series first, right?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Devil Survivor, huh? Maybe I'll try it. I don't have to know anything about the series first, right?



You could play as is. Just a bit of warning since the game is punishing.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2011)

Devil Survivor wasn't worked on by Persona's artist though


----------



## Esura (Aug 26, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That too. I never expected a game with a almost P3 and P4 artstyle to get that fucking dark and stick with it.



Both Naoya's/Kaido's (Chaos) and Amane's (Law) path are pretty dark, especially that Law one from my perspective.

They don't really ease up on you like Persona 3 and 4 (first two Personas are pretty...grim).


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2011)

Devil Survivor is good but the battle system is such a bore.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 26, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You could play as is. Just a bit of warning since the game is punishing.



Lies, propaganda and slander.
For the most part the difficulty is fine, it just ramps up unexpectedly at certain areas...like Beldr, shit caught me with my pants down.


----------



## Esura (Aug 26, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Devil Survivor is good but the battle system is such a bore.


The battle system is pretty much old school SMT in SRPG trappings.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Devil Survivor wasn't worked on by Persona's artist though



Keyword "Almost". 

I know it's done by the creator of DRRR.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 26, 2011)

Derp everything is better when it's action oriented.

Strange Journey was good, exclusing the law path having some retarded if you are under level X you auto-game over shit. That was retarded.


----------



## Esura (Aug 26, 2011)

Fuck Law paths in Atlus games. No offense to religious people, but fuck YHWH in these games. He is pretty much a fucking dictator and every fucking Law path has me either subjugating every human under his "divine" will as his bitch, or....subjugating every human under his "divine" will as his bitch. Fuck that. 

And he is such a fucking prick in SMTII. 

I only pick Chaos or Neutral paths like a G.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2011)

From what I've read about Devil Survivor it's basically SMT 1 but you never get nuked by thor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Devil Survivor is good but the battle system is such a bore.



Sounds bad.


----------



## Esura (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL, Devil Survivor has similarities to SMT1 but that is all. Trust me. Situation in DS is different than SMT1 too.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2011)

Also fuck you Esura, Law route is the second best route in Nocturne.


----------



## Esura (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope, I hate Law paths, which hurts when I play SMT games cause I like doing good shit in games and being called hero and shit, cause I'm a nice guy. But doing overly good shit in SMT games = ending up as God's bitch in enslaving humanity.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2011)

No it doesn't, the fuck gave you that interpretation. Blindly following anything usually brings you to a law route, not being a good Samaritan.

And fuck yes. Nocturne's Law route is the second best, Best if you don't consider Maniax.


----------



## Esura (Aug 26, 2011)

zenieth said:


> No it doesn't, the fuck gave you that interpretation. Blindly following anything usually brings you to a law route, not being a good Samaritan.
> 
> And fuck yes. Nocturne's Law route is the second best, Best if you don't consider Maniax.



The game doesn't state that in exact words but generally the Law path leads to a world of extreme peace under the iron fist of heaven. Shit, in Devil Survivor, they pretty much says if I fuck up my new job as Earth's overseer God will bring his angels down or some shit.

And every good thing I did in Devil Survivor slowly pushed me to either Law or Neutral....mostly Law.

And I never got Nocturne's Law route...so. 

EDIT: Devil Survivor was my first SMT game. After falling in love with it I went to Persona and OG SMT games.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fuck Law paths in Atlus games. No offense to religious people, but fuck YHWH in these games. He is pretty much a fucking dictator and every fucking Law path has me either subjugating every human under his "divine" will as his bitch, or....subjugating every human under his "divine" will as his bitch. Fuck that.
> 
> And he is such a fucking prick in SMTII.
> 
> I only pick Chaos or Neutral paths like a G.



Considering YHWH is based off of Old Testament God, not surprising.



zenieth said:


> From what I've read about Devil Survivor it's basically SMT 1 but you never get nuked by thor.



Sort of.

Difference being that the DeSu main never had a bizarre dream at the start. He never was arrested for shit he never done. Both had religious cults but SMT1's was more extreme, and you never go and beat the shit out of them like a boss (I had fun with that part in 1 since my party was beast).

I would say they don't get nuked but if you do fail, God himself gets the job done instead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

Eh maybe I'll try it. Maybe I won't.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2011)

Neutral path in Nocturne was so pussy 

I mean sure it was nice and shit but Lucifer basically told you, yeah well, YHWH is going to come and wreck your shit later, but enjoy the relaxation for now bro.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

Yuzu's ending being Chaos ending on crack.

Naoya's being True Demon ending awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

So many spoilers. 


Not playing now.


----------



## Esura (Aug 26, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Considering YHWH is based off of Old Testament God, not surprising.


Ah...didn't know that.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Yuzu's ending being Chaos ending on crack.
> 
> Naoya's being True Demon ending awesome.





Agreed! I liked Yuzu all the way til she fucking told me she wanted to skiddadle, after all the shit we been through. Fuck you bitch. 

Now Naoya's ending was sweeet. MC, Atsuro, Kaido, Mari, and Naoya...the God Killers.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 26, 2011)

Law routes are always shit plot wise.
Hell look at Strange journey.
Bitch lost her mother fucking mind.


I took Amanye path, which was good times, I won't replay till I get it on 3DS.
Will keep it more fresh

Neutral and Chaos paths are where it's at.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2011)

Law Routes are generally shit but Nocturne's was awesome.

Also Chaos routes are rarely better, I mean they usually are more so than Law but, Devil Survivor's chaos route only seems awesome from the outset until you get the secret boss fight then


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 26, 2011)

I like Strange journey's chaos path.
You send everything into anarchy where it's survival of the fittest.
Considering how powerful you get, your pretty high up there .
Millions burning at your feet.
It's much better then being some zombie bitch.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2011)

Law path in Strange Journey was creepy.

I'd say creepier than most of the SMT games.  Nocturne's Evil path was cool as fuck; Lucifer is a total boss.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2011)

True demon path is legit
Yosuga path (Law) is legit

the rest are pussy tier.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

Neutral in SMT1 & 2 were better since you just back hand both angels and demons.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2011)

This fucking YS, this fucking soundtrack.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 26, 2011)

Played Torchlight II today.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

zenieth said:


> This fucking YS, this fucking soundtrack.



And people wonder why I like Ys.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 26, 2011)

Heard SMT talk so I came. LOL SMT1 I suck so bad. Got stuck after beating that scientist turned demon dude and going to...across town.

DS is fun just shit gets hard early on. Goddman Beldr. Vesperia is being a bitch. Gotta fight that wolf thing at Emead Hill...hated that the first time through...


----------



## Furious George (Aug 26, 2011)

So I'm much further into _*Legend of Mana*_ and all I keep thinking as I am playing is that I'd rather be playing something else. 
 

-----------------------------------

Its not a bad game but it isn't very well-designed. There is no real plot or conflict so everything you do in the game just feels like busy-work... this would be okay if the busy-work itself was entertaining but it isn't. 

One of the missions had me following a "sproutling" with a stomachache, back-and-forth from screen to screen, until scenes happened that basically resolved the issue itself. What was my character even needed for?

The combat is too simplistic to be interesting. 

Some of the level design is pretty poor, some pathways almost being unintentionally hidden from the player and it becoming busy-work just to find your way to the next screen. 

Art is pretty, I guess.  

It has a certain hold on one's attention in spite of that though. Sort of like FFX-2, it appeals to completionists more then anything else. 

-----------------------

So far a *6/10* feels right for this game. Don't know if I will continue.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 27, 2011)

I liked ff x 2, because a. it continued the story, x ending was wtf, b. more riku, plus I thought pain was an improvement over lulu; and the dude with the eye patch was cool

finished 100 man melee, doing 200 man melee now; I  figured I would do harder characters first after , the yuri run of course
- Karol was so slow I actually worried for a moment I would run out of time, life was never an issue, on top of that he is so susceptible to dizzy, and he is slow; plus personally I think his artes are crap, honestly speaking my estelle has better defense and offense than karol, and I mean with sword fighting not any spells either
- raven is imo the second worst character, but hes decent, he is also susceptible to dizzy, but with a little art spamming I made it through; I must say Im glad a Tales or any rpg main character has never been primarily a distance fighter, they are not fun to use

- gonna go repede, judith, estelle, rita for the last four ; and then its off to item collecting


----------



## Esura (Aug 27, 2011)

Finally someone on NF likes FFX-2 with me.

Paine was awesome. Flat assed though, but awesome!


----------



## Furious George (Aug 27, 2011)

I just bought Final Fantasy Tactics. LoM drove me to it.  

Time to see what all the fuss is about...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 27, 2011)

^which one, the original playstation one, the one on gameboy advanced, the one psp?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 27, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I just bought Final Fantasy Tactics. LoM drove me to it.
> 
> Time to see what all the fuss is about...



Just so you know, the PSP version has a better translation.


----------



## Esura (Aug 27, 2011)

PSP version has voice acting and actual cutscenes other than the intro.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm playing on PSN, so that would be the original.


----------



## Esura (Aug 27, 2011)

Also know that the original has Cloud and Aerith in it, PSP one has Balthier and Fran instead.

Cloud is awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 27, 2011)

Cloud is alright.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 27, 2011)

who the hell are balthier and fran? I knew about cloud in the original, thats awesome, I like cameos like that and Dante in SMT Nocturne.

Holy Jesus I almost ruptured a blood vessel. So going through the 100 man melee with estelle I had risky ring on her so she could cast for 1 tp, she took little damage. On the 200 melee, Dhaos and that blue haired fudger were nearly unbeatable. Estelle is so slow in casting compared to rita, and on top of that the blue haired guy could easily break estelles casting even with overlimit. And apparently he has unlimited use of his mystic arte, I swear to God, he literally hit me with 7 MA in a row. Finally I took off risky ring and put on miracle bangle, and managed to finish out the fight. 

Well that just leaves rita, although I have to say I like the skits after the 200 man melee fights.


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2011)

> who the hell are balthier and fran?



They are from Final Fantasy XII.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 27, 2011)

Dapper pirate and playboy bunny.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 27, 2011)

*Just Past Disgaea 4′s Prinny Wars*


*Spoiler*: _Disgaea 4 spoilers_ 






> If there’s one trait that defines Valvatorez, the vampire protagonist in Disgaea 4: A Promise Unforgotten, is he sticks to his word. The game opens in Hades where Valvatorez and his werewolf steward Fenrich work as Prinny instructors. He whips souls sewn to peg-legged penguins in shape by teaching them to end every sentence with "dood." Valvatorez is about to graduate a class of Prinnies and reward each of them with a single sardine. Suddenly, his students are sucked into a vortex and Valvatorez vows to find them – just so he can feed them sardines.
> 
> You actually get sardines, one of the many HP restoring items, in your inventory when Disgaea 4 begins. The first few fights are tutorials that cover strategy RPG staples like how to move and attack. While Valvatorez sinks his fangs into basic battle tactics, the story introduces Disgaea 2 dark hero Axel. He has orders from the corrupternment to exterminate the Prinnies as a way of solving the problem of Prinny overpopulation.
> 
> ...






*Source:* 

Edit: 6300th post, yayuhz


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 27, 2011)

IC, I actually still havent gotten around to 12 yet, ill probably try to reply 9 first, maybe on the psn store, that way I dont have to flub around for discs; but Id rather have Cloud, well actually Id rather have yuffie, selphie, and rikku ; but what can you do


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 27, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I'm playing on PSN, so that would be the original.



Good, the psp version has major frame issues that make it play like ass.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Also know that the original has Cloud and Aerith in it, PSP one has Balthier and Fran instead.
> 
> Cloud is awesome.



PSP has Cloud as well, Balthier and Luso are the new additions.

For the record, Balthier is broken as shit.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 27, 2011)

Got to Edona island. And would you look at that, my protag has taken Dogi's trait and that new mysterious douche come in with the protag's old trait,


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 27, 2011)

My Xenoblade Team..





 Esura.. Sharla is all mine. >.<


----------



## Esura (Aug 27, 2011)

What is this game you speak of? I have never seen her before nor have I ever heard of Xenoblade before in my life. Is it a game you made up?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> What is this game you speak of? I have never seen her before nor have I ever heard of Xenoblade before in my life. Is it a game you made up?


 oh? I love what you did there. XD


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 27, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> My Xenoblade Team..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The women of Xenoblade have some retardedly...glorious(?) bosoms.
I remember Vanea's doing some wierd shaking shit while she was talking.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 27, 2011)

Are there any other female characters in xenoblade, I cant say I like that dark haired chick.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 28, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Are there any other female characters in xenoblade, I cant say I like that dark haired chick.



durr quick count
1.
2.
3.
4.
if you count some doctor chick 5...
6...
...then theres those assassin chicks but they don't really count since they're fodder.
...then theres whats her face but eh she doesn't really count since she only appears in one scene.

oh and there's the female nopon affiliated with Riki but she's basically in only one scene too. , + no one cares about nopons.

So I'd say 6...5.5 if you will at least in terms of those who's chest you have time to look at it.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 28, 2011)

This fucking prison Titano


----------



## zenieth (Aug 28, 2011)

Fucking gladiator battles with giant leopards using starter equip sword and no armor. Also no heal items.

This game


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 28, 2011)

Just finished my low level run on vesperia, I still need to do the speed run, but it took only about 4 hours to get the aqua blastia and there was some messing around, so 15 hours should be doable.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Are there any other female characters in xenoblade, I cant say I like that dark haired chick.


 wut? she is too awesome for you but Ensoki gave you a nice list. lol


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 28, 2011)

Beware the schleets! 

My God, Ohgren has some of the best lines, I tell you. and the fact that Blum is doing his VA is just  Still pissed that I couldn't choose his voice when making a dwarf though;.


----------



## Esura (Aug 28, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> wut? she is too awesome for you but Ensoki gave you a nice list. lol



Wow, she is hot. I wish she was in a videogame so I can play her. :sad


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wow, she is hot. I wish she was in a videogame so I can play her. :sad



Give her no armor and let her fight in a bikini, much more appealing.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2011)

Spamming my sexy review on a sexy RPG title known as Deus Ex 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-EAR28qeek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Aug 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wow, she is hot. I wish she was in a videogame so I can play her. :sad



I c wut u did thar


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I c wut u did thar



No you didn't.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 28, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> No you didn't.



Yes I did.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Yes I did.



Yo mamma.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2011)

lol guys. We all know Esura wants to play with her. "Sharla"


----------



## Scizor (Aug 29, 2011)

*Falcom Saving A Surprise For Tokyo Game Show*



> Falcom will have something other than The Legend of Heroes: Trails of Blue and a swag bag at Tokyo Game Show. The RPG developer  tweeted to expect an unannounced surprise during the event.
> 
> Could this be the PlayStation Vita title Falcom has been quiet about or the next Ys game? When Siliconera last spoke to Toshihiro Kondo, he said development has already begun on the next Ys title and people will be surprised when they learn about it.



*Source:*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 29, 2011)

Eh shes not my type. 

Hmm a new Ys, id like that but that and the next dragon quest id like to see on a console. Its nice we get all the dragonquest and ys games, but I dont dig the handhelds.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2011)

I hate handhelds.  I still don't understand why you can't plug a PSP into a PS3 and just play all your PSP games on the PS3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Falcom Saving A Surprise For Tokyo Game Show*
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:*



Ys on Vita?


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I hate handhelds.  I still don't understand why you can't plug a PSP into a PS3 and just play all your PSP games on the PS3.



Its easy to understand why...its a handheld dude. It kind of defeats the purpose to get a handheld then hook it up to a PS3. There are some cables for PSP that can allow you to connect to a progressive scan TV, so yes you can play PSP games on a TV though, but why would you even bother at that point? You don't like handhelds and handhelds on any regular sized TV = fucking disgusting graphics wise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Falcom Saving A Surprise For Tokyo Game Show*
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:*





Esura said:


> Its easy to understand why...its a handheld dude. It kind of defeats the purpose to get a handheld then hook it up to a PS3. There are some cables for PSP that can allow you to connect to a progressive scan TV, so yes you can play PSP games on a TV though, but why would you even bother at that point? You don't like handhelds and handhelds on any regular sized TV = fucking disgusting graphics wise.



I think the idea is that some of the PSP games are worth playing on a console and not just as having as a novelty handheld game.

I hook my PSP up all the time and the graphics look perfectly fine to me.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2011)

Ys Seven's quality don't stop, it don't quit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Ys Seven's quality don't stop, it don't quit.



You know that's right. 

I should play that again on a higher difficulty. Shit's cash.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its easy to understand why...its a handheld dude. It kind of defeats the purpose to get a handheld then hook it up to a PS3. There are some cables for PSP that can allow you to connect to a progressive scan TV, so yes you can play PSP games on a TV though, but why would you even bother at that point? You don't like handhelds and handhelds on any regular sized TV = fucking disgusting graphics wise.


point is that psp has a lot of great games and a lot of people would (myself included) would prefer playing them with a controller and a tv. disgusting graphics? i regularly play ps1 games and i don't find them disgusting at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah, it would be nice to play PSP games with a PS3 controller. The PSP isn't entirely ideal for gaming with its less-than-ergonomic design.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 29, 2011)

Go with them blindsiding and saying namco bandai allows them to market tales of destiny for psp/psvita


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 29, 2011)

Can some company please buy the Tales studio off of Namco....these guys are piss ass annoying.
Atlus could do it...yeah Atlus, they'd hook us up.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Can some company please buy the Tales studio off of Namco....these guys are piss ass annoying.
> Atlus could do it...yeah Atlus, they'd hook us up.


Atlus doesn't have the money.  But I do agree with your idea.  Atlus would have brought over the Vesperia PS3 Port.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Can some company please buy the Tales studio off of Namco....these guys are piss ass annoying.
> Atlus could do it...yeah Atlus, they'd hook us up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Atlus brings some good games over, that's for sure.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> point is that psp has a lot of great games and a lot of people would (myself included) would prefer playing them with a controller and a tv. disgusting graphics? i regularly play ps1 games and i don't find them disgusting at all.



But the games themselves aren't designed in that manner. You cannot take advantage of the extra triggers or analog unless they designed it that way. They are doing the PSP Remastered for the PS3 but who's to say the developer of your favorite game on PSP is going to remaster their PSP games? Also, PSP games video output being stretched on a regular sized TV IS pretty fucking disgusting and is worse than PS1 graphics.  PS1 games are pretty fucking atrocious when on any decent sized HDTV though too btw.

It still seems pointless imo to bother with PSP games if you don't like playing them as they were intended. Its like watching porn with your hands tied behind your back.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 29, 2011)

Yea I have the psp cable, its not bad actually; but I meant more along the lines just make the games console releases in the first place; I mean I have no problem with the graphics on either psp or ds, but I think a venerable series like dragonquest or ys could and should be made on ps3/xbox with the better graphics they are capable of.

And yes I know its just cheaper and easier for them to charge 35 dollars to 40 dollars for a ds dragonquest game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

At least a nice port to the PS3 would be good.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> But the games themselves aren't designed in that manner. You cannot take advantage of the extra triggers or analog unless they designed it that way. They are doing the PSP Remastered for the PS3 but who's to say the developer of your favorite game on PSP is going to remaster their PSP games? Also, PSP games video output being stretched on a regular sized TV IS pretty fucking disgusting and is worse than PS1 graphics.  PS1 games are pretty fucking atrocious when on any decent sized HDTV though too btw.
> 
> It still seems pointless imo to bother with PSP games if you don't like playing them as they were intended. Its like watching porn with your hands tied behind your back.


i never said that you should take advantage of extra buttons or whatever. just the same basic functionality with a controller. this would not be difficult to do at all.

i have a 42" hdtv and i still stand by what i said about ps1 games. and besides, you don't need to stretch the graphics (= black bars) and fun fact, psp has 16:9 resolution, same as your standard tv. and if by stretching you meant scaling, again, disagreed. another fun fact, the most common ps1 resolution is 320*240 which is not only worse than psp resolution but in 4:3 as well.

so i don't see any logic in your arguments.

also "playing as they were intended". a big reason why a lot of games are developed for handhelds is because development costs for the consoles are that much higher. if the development costs were the same, you could be sure as hell a lot of handheld games would be on 360/PS3 instead.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> i never said that you should take advantage of extra buttons or whatever. just the same basic functionality with a controller. this would not be difficult to do at all.
> 
> i have a 42" hdtv and i still stand by what i said about ps1 games. and besides, you don't need to stretch the graphics (= black bars) and fun fact, psp has 16:9 resolution, same as your standard tv. and if by stretching you meant scaling, again, disagreed. another fun fact, the most common ps1 resolution is 320*240 which is not only worse than psp resolution but in 4:3 as well.
> 
> *so i don't see any logic in your arguments.*



Then that's entirely your fault.

Its still pointless to me. Just play the damn PSP.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 29, 2011)

nice comeback

and to clarify, i get that you might dislike low resolution games on a big tv. that's okay. i'm not a big graphics whore so i don't care. i meant that your argument that ps1 games look better than psp games on a hdtv is absolute bollocks and just wrong no matter how you cook it.

ANYWAYY

im almost done with xenoblade, sad face.  it's been great, definitely looking forward to playing it again sometime in future. i guess it's deus ex time next.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 29, 2011)

Fuck man  how many hours you put on? Did you 100%?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 29, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Fuck man  how many hours you put on? Did you 100%?


80 hours so far, and I'm faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar from 100%in it. I have done most of the quests so far but judging by how much there's end-game content, I can see easily spending another 30-40 hours on this game if I wanna be anywhere close to getting 100%. And I probably have 5-10 hours of main story left, I'd say 2-3 locations.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 30, 2011)

so im gonna get the Flame Red 3DS, Shin megami Tenshi Devil Survivor Overclocked, Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time, when the Flame Red 3ds comes out. Imma keep my pokemon white Ds (which is in perfect condition)  so what else should I get?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 30, 2011)

I cant see either the vita or the 3ds is exactly enticing, I probably wait on both for a while.

Im deciding whether or not to get the disgaea 4 super pak for 120 or wait and see if they drop the price, because if its not sold out now, I dont think it will be anytime soon, and I have seen a few of there games drop in price later, like mana khemia 2.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2011)

Amazon.com seems to think Atlus is responsible for Disgaea 4.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I cant see either the vita or the 3ds is exactly enticing, I probably wait on both for a while.
> 
> Im deciding whether or not to get the disgaea 4 super pak for 120 or wait and see if they drop the price, because if its not sold out now, I dont think it will be anytime soon, and I have seen a few of there games drop in price later, like mana khemia 2.



They both have promising games coming out. But a game here and there isn't enough for me to buy a console or a handheld. I'm waiting with you, bro.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm never buying either, show you guys up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

You'll buy them eventually. You know you will. It will just take the right combination of stellar games.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

I'll wait a few years for a 3DS emulator.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

Given the state of the DS emulator I wouldn't hold my breath. 

I mean it is pretty decent but it's far from perfect and that's just the DS.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

People seriously emulate DS games on a computer? Wuuut?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a couple. Honestly I haven';t used the thing years sine it's shit.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

I could imagine.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> People seriously emulate DS games on a computer? Wuuut?


Yep. People do.

I would myself if I could every find a reason. I tried FFIV but it's one of those games that don't work on the emulator very well. I don't really have anything else I want to play that I haven't already beaten.


The advantages emulation holds, for one thing, is that you can increase the size of the display. DS is tiny as fuck.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 30, 2011)

*Tales of Xillia DLC Dated And Priced*



> If you've been keeping track of the latest Tales of Xillia news you should know that Namco Bandai is planning to release a plethora of paid DLC for the game. Up until now we haven't know the exact dates and prices for said DLC but the company has finally opened up and released the information).
> 
> Tales of Xillia will utilize the contrast between light and shadow, which will lead to the game having a different art style direction than Vesperia's anime-style graphics or Graces's watercolor-style graphics (it could be more of a hand-painted or oil painting-like feel if the concept artwork is any indication). Baba stated that when he saw some of the concept artwork images running on actual hardware he was very impressed.
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds bout right. Those are some pretty decent prices too. Also, I wonder what process it'll take them to get the damn game over here... Xillia and Abyss 3DS are up for reserve, so I'll be wondering just what will happen if they do bring it. Could we possibly get the system?


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 31, 2011)

*BlazBlue Team Developing Persona 4 Fighting Game* 



> The Persona 4 revival won?t stop with the anime and Persona 4: The Golden. Arc System Works are working on a Persona 4 fighting game, development of which is being handled by the BlazBlue team.
> The game is titled Persona 4: Ultimate in Mayonaka Arena, as reported by Sinobi. Interestingly, it takes place two months after Persona 4 and continues that game?s story. The fighting tournament is apparently being hosted by none other than Teddie.
> 
> Characters that are confirmed to be playable are Yosuke, Chie, Yu (the main character) and?Aigis?! Yes, the game will include characters from Persona 3 as well. Shoji Meguro will be composing music for the game and Katsura Hashino will be directing.Persona 4 G: Ultimate in Mayonaka Arena will be released in Japanese arcades in spring 2012 and will follow on the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 in summer 2012 in Japan.
> ...



*Source:* 

Take my money. ALL OF IT.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Aug 31, 2011)

Atlus, you own my soul. Do what you want with meeeeeee!


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 31, 2011)

^My thoughts exactly. Its like there trying to one up every gaming company this year  and IMOKWITHTHIS


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 31, 2011)

Xillia scored a 10/10/9/10 in Famitsu. :amazed


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 31, 2011)

Thats fucking amazing.. 


In other news-- 


*Tales of Xillia Gets Prior Tales Heroes DLC Costumes*



> Earlier today we got word of the price of the DLC costumes that were previously revealed and we learned about the game's near-perfect Famitsu score. But it looks like there's one more piece of news left --- more DLC costumes.
> 
> Tales of Xillia will utilize the contrast between light and shadow, which will lead to the game having a different art style direction than Vesperia's anime-style graphics or Graces's watercolor-style graphics (it could be more of a hand-painted or oil painting-like feel if the concept artwork is any indication). Baba stated that when he saw some of the concept artwork images running on actual hardware he was very impressed.
> 
> ...



*Source:* 



All I got to say is this.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 31, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> All I got to say is this.



Why your anger? It's awesome.

And about Xillia's score:
That's awesome. I really hope Xillia will get released in the US (and Europe), too.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 31, 2011)

My anger is another way of saying Love again; but also states as to why I haven't seen this being confirmed anywhere else. -raging- Still, a near perfect score, and those extra costumes. ALL OF MY MONEY.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 31, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> My anger is another way of saying Love again; but also states as to why I haven't seen this being confirmed anywhere else. -raging- Still, a near perfect score, and those extra costumes. ALL OF MY MONEY.



Fair enough ^^


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 31, 2011)

Posted the middle one already partner  But yeah, Atlus is also taking all of my money. So much to buy. not enough money to give.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 31, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Posted the middle one already partner  But yeah, Atlus is also taking all of my money. So much to buy. not enough money to give.



I figured, but better safe than sorry. ^^


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 31, 2011)

we cover each others bases


----------



## Scizor (Aug 31, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> we cover each others bases



Yeah ^^

Also, that Persona fighting game looks interesting. Too bad it's still a while away and too bad it might not even make it out of Japan, though.

In other news, Disgaea 4 is almost here. I'm looking forward to that game, though the premium edition doesn't look that good, imo. I think I'll stick with the regular version.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 31, 2011)

*Persona 4: The Golden Was Originally Planned For PSP*



> Index Digital Media is developing a port of Persona 4 for PlayStation Vita. Speaking with Famitsu, series director Katsura Hashino said Persona 4: The Golden was originally began development as a PSP title.
> 
> The team wasn’t a fan of the simplified map they had to make for Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 Portable and wanted to keep Persona 4 as close to the PlayStation 2 version as possible. This wouldn’t be possible on the PSP, Hashino said.
> 
> ...



*Source*:

God, I'm so pumped for P4 the golden, P4 the fighting game and Tales of xillia DLC. Too much shit, too much for my own good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

Persona fighting game seems a bit weird to me.


Anyway, I got accepted into the Path of Exile beta test.  I'll have my hands full come October now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 31, 2011)

P4 is really getting some good shit now. An anime in october, a remake on the vita and a fighting game. Its getting the love it deserves.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

And I never played it. pek

Maybe if it's release on PS3 I will play.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Aug 31, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> P4 is really getting some good shit now. An anime in october, a remake on the vita and a fighting game. Its getting the love it deserves.



That reminds me, I have to finish that at some point. Put it down to play....something, I no longer remember, and forgot about it.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Persona fighting game seems a bit weird to me.



That's because its a spin-off, and spin-off's are shit.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2011)

Gnome said:


> That's because its a spin-off, and spin-off's are shit.



Whoa whoa whoa.
Mario tennis rpg and golf rpg were boss.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 31, 2011)

That's a bit different, Nintendo games don't really have a story, and the characters have no real background. So you can pretty much do what you want with them.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2011)

Well Pokemon has a story....but they spun that shit off.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 31, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Well *Pokemon has a story*....but they spun that shit off.



No need to lie you know.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2011)

lol.  That Mortal Kombat Sub Zero spinoff was shit.  

I love the Tales Franchise, but the Xillia craze just doesn't make sense to me.  Why does no one care about Tales of Graces?  Do you guys have modded PS3's?  Have you already played it?  What's the deal?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

Pokemon has a story? 

The ones I played just shoved you into the role of a kid and made you fight endless pokemon.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 31, 2011)

Ensoriki is a liar, don't listen to him.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 31, 2011)

Pokemon has no story, period. Its just to see how many pokemon you can catch and raising them. Thats why I can never get into it. Too bland for me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pokemon has a story?
> 
> The ones I played just shoved you into the role of a kid and made you fight endless pokemon.



The manga has a story. The games? Black & White is the closest the core games have to a existing story sort of.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

I liked Pokemon. Although after about 20-30 hours it got pretty damn repetitive.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone mentioned radiata story yet? If not I will be filled with nothing less than disdain.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I liked Pokemon. Although after about 20-30 hours it got pretty damn repetitive.



That's because it has no story to carry it. Could you imagine playing a Final Fantasy without a story? Fucking kill me now.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 31, 2011)

Gnome said:


> That's because it has no story to carry it. Could you imagine playing a Final Fantasy without a story? Fucking kill me now.



What would the goal be, to kill them all? Or just get everyone to level 100 to prove your nerdness?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Ensoriki is a liar, don't listen to him.





Murakazu said:


> Pokemon has no story, period. Its just to see how many pokemon you can catch and raising them. Thats why I can never get into it. Too bland for me.


The games have a story, they are just shallow, short and juvenile.




CrazyMoronX said:


> I liked Pokemon. Although after about 20-30 hours it got pretty damn repetitive.



Pokemon is a multiplayer game with an rpg slapped on.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 31, 2011)

Idk, you could have a big bad guy at the end you have to kill. Other than that the whole game is walking and battles and characters with 2 lines at most.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 31, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Idk, you could have a big bad guy at the end you have to kill. Other than that the whole game is walking and battles and characters with 2 lines at most.



That game already exists, its called final fantasy 13


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 31, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> What would the goal be, to kill them all? Or just get everyone to level 100 to prove your nerdness?



Sounds like a MMO.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 31, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Sounds like a MMO.



The point you raise is both valid and disturbing...


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2011)

What about Radiata Story?  It has a weak plot, but I thought it was fun.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> What about Radiata Story?  It has a weak plot, but I thought it was fun.



The plot was alright, the gameplay and party recruitment was addicting as all hell though, I spent like 100 hours on that game and still didnt get everything


----------



## Gnome (Aug 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> What about Radiata Story?  It has a weak plot, but I thought it was fun.



How long is it? It's surprising to see any game with gameplay rewarding enough to carry it past the 30 hour mark.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 31, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> The point you raise is both valid and disturbing...



Wasting your life playing WoW.

You and the members of your guild being hospitalized after pushing 8+ hours to beat a super boss just to get curbed in the end (FFXI).


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 31, 2011)

Gnome said:


> How long is it? It's surprising to see any game with gameplay rewarding enough to carry it past the 30 hour mark.



It has quite a bit that I can remember, maybe I just sucked at the game though. It storyline alone can carry you past 30 hours let alone all the other crap you can do.

Not counting the secret dungeon that almost require you be level capped


----------



## Gnome (Aug 31, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Wasting your life playing WoW.*
> 
> You and the members of your guild being hospitalized after pushing 8+ hours to beat a super boss just to get curbed in the end (FFXI).



But it's important to my vanity driven mind to prove to a bunch of nobodies who don't care that I'm better than them.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 31, 2011)

Gnome said:


> That's because its a spin-off, and spin-off's are shit.



The fighting game is continuing the story, about 2 months after the end of p4, so this isn't a spin off. 


Also, the love for Xillia and the seemingly no love for graces F is because they haven't said a damn thing about graces since it's release date. All we know is that it's coming out, and that's pretty much it. Can't hype anything there not completely focused on. Once xillia comes out, your gonna see a shit ton of graces love and hype. Trust me


----------



## Scizor (Aug 31, 2011)

*Dragon Quest Quest Anniversary Collection Gets Its First Trailer*



> Dragon Quest Anniversary Collection isn’t too far off from release; Square Enix have it pegged for September 15th. Today, they released the first trailer for the collection, which will contain Dragon Quests I, II and III for the NES and Super Nintendo.
> 
> …unfortunately, they disabled embedding in their YouTube upload, so you’ll have to watch it on their YouTube page. Keep in mind that when the game releases, it will also come with the very first trailer of Dragon Quest X for the Wii.



You can follow the link to the video 

*Source:*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

So, basically, they slapped together a bunch of ports and some extras and put it on the Wii? 

I would potentially buy it for the slime medal though.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, basically, they slapped together a bunch of ports and some extras and put it on the Wii?
> 
> I would potentially buy it for the slime medal though.



I'm more interested in the part about the dragon quest X trailer, actually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

I heard something Dragon Quest X but I don't speak Japanese so I have no idea what was going on.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay so I stumbled across this when when working on a few achievements, apparently, it was dated June 2011, the reason there is no ps3 version of vesperia is because Microsoft paid, and apparently a lot for an exclusive to the game, but apparently only here in America; so the game will never be released here, but its possible in Europe.

edit: hoho, maybe not, another article I found as a follow up


so maybe they didnt pay for an exclusive, man they need to release this, I did not know they added additional bosses like Clint and Don whitehorse, in addition to additional characters


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2011)

We won't see Vesperia re-released until a compilation which will probably be 4/5+ years from now.
That or Wii U,
 agreed that if you consent to a sport, your removing liability for you getting hurt that
A Tales HD compilation release with Symphonia, Abyss, Vesperia, Graces F and Xillia.
So much bang for your buck you'd be a drunk not to buy.


----------



## Esura (Aug 31, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Okay so I stumbled across this when when working on a few achievements, apparently, it was dated June 2011, the reason there is no ps3 version of vesperia is because Microsoft paid, and apparently a lot for an exclusive to the game, but apparently only here in America; so the game will never be released here, but its possible in Europe.
> 
> edit: hoho, maybe not, another article I found as a follow up
> 
> ...



Already posted before.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 1, 2011)

*New Tales of Xillia Videos Showcase Rowen, Star Driver And Attachments*



> For those that have been following our recent Tales of Xillia coverage you know that Namco Bandai has been releasing a plethora of information about the game as of late. This continues tonight with a new batch of videos being added to the official website.
> 
> Tales of Xillia will utilize the contrast between light and shadow, which will lead to the game having a different art style direction than Vesperia's anime-style graphics or Graces's watercolor-style graphics (it could be more of a hand-painted or oil painting-like feel if the concept artwork is any indication). Baba stated that when he saw some of the concept artwork images running on actual hardware he was very impressed.
> 
> The first video is the expected character video for Rowen who up until now hadn't had his own. The second video showcases the Star Driver DLC available alongside Tales of Xillia's release next month. The third and final video gives us a better look at the attachment system --- specifically the resizing and positioning of the attachments that was recently revealed.



You can watch the videos 

*Source:*


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 1, 2011)

Each and everytime I see something for Xillia, I get a huge grin


----------



## Scizor (Sep 1, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Each and everytime I see something for Xillia, I get a huge grin



 =/= ?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 1, 2011)

So apparently, whoever said xenoblade had no collector's edition is wrong. I went to check before passing the info to my dad, and there is a limited edition that comes with a red controller; course if its not available I'll take the regular version, but if it is, its going to look good on my shelf. 

Finished the speed run, I can believe all things given I was able to beat the game in 9 hours 30 minutes to the dot, when I spent 108 on the first run. The speed run was definitely less fulfilling. But I probably could play the game again, if the ps3 version were to drop. Grace F will definitely be a quick pick up, and Xillia if it ever comes out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

Tales of Xillia seems all right. I wish it was Tales of Godzilla.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tales of Xillia seems all right. I wish it was Tales of Godzilla.



Random stuff ftw


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

Imagine how fun that would be though.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

Tales of Final Fantasy or Final Tales, a crossover fighting game between Final Fantasy characters and Tales of characters made by Examu or Arc Systems Works.

Cloud vs Luke....Cloud will raep.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

Tales of Final Fantasy.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 1, 2011)

Final Tales of Fantasy


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

Tifa vs Tears

Who is hotter?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Tifa vs Tears
> 
> Who is hotter?



Tear, imo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd fuck both.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd fuck both.



Watch out for papercuts 

Judith (Tales of Vesperia) vs Yuna (FFX)

Who's hotter?


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

Tifa and Yuna.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Tifa>yuna


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Tales of Final Fantasy or Final Tales, a crossover fighting game between Final Fantasy characters and Tales of characters made by Examu or Arc Systems Works.
> 
> Cloud vs Luke....Cloud will raep.



OBD already agrees that Luke can kill anyone in FF7. 

As long as it's not turn based or whatever the fuck FFXII counts itself as, a cross-over is fine .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

But Cloud can summon Bahamuts.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 1, 2011)

And Luke can bust the shot out of the ground cloud stands on


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But Cloud can summon Bahamuts.



If cloud got summons, luke has got field of fonon attacks.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

Cloud killed a silver haired Jesus. 

Game. Set. Match.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

He can try to phone home all he wants to he can't escape Bahamut Zero orbital bombardment.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Cloud killed a silver haired Jesus.
> 
> Game. Set. Match.



Sephiroth needed two weeks to hurt his planet, Luke did it in a minute.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not too far in Abyss but I cannot believe he would actually get that much power to stand a chance against most FF protagonist.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2011)

Luke has killed thousands.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

Er...I'm not going to even ask why because I'm not that far yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

SPOILERS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm not too far in Abyss but I cannot believe he would actually get that much power to stand a chance against most FF protagonist.



Second Order Hyperresonance is a broken ability. Considering it can allow you to atomize even the atmosphere itself.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> SPOILERS



Do you even intend on playing it if you haven't already?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

I have played it but I didn't finish it because I didn't like the combo system at the end.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Well then  I suggest you finish it just to see how broken a second order hyperresonance is.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 1, 2011)

*Persona 4: The Ultimate In Mayonaka Arena Playable At Tokyo Game Show*



> Heading to the Makuhari Messe on say? September 17 or 18? You?ll be able to play Persona 4: The Ultimate in Mayonaka Arena. The game will be in Arc System Works booth at Tokyo Game Show and on display at the Amusement Machine show next door.
> 
> Chie, Yosuke, Yu (the protagonist of Persona 4) and Aigis from Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 have been announced as playable characters.
> 
> ...



*Source*:

4 confirmed characters already, very good to hear.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

That's not an RPG.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

Stuff it, we talked about Catherine in here so we can talk about a fighting game based on an RPG in here dammit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

No, you. 


Anyone check out that new Street Fighter?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Stuff it, we talked about Catherine in here so we can talk about a fighting game based on an RPG in here dammit.





> General RPG and *Anime style game thread*



Oho? What have we here?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

Shitty loophole that shouldn't exist in the first place. 


The fuck does anime have to do with RPGs?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2011)

^ Nothing, except for the bad RPG's.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

That anything with anime is guaranteed to be awesome in my eyes. 

Now...who will be your main in Persona Fighter? Chie is mines.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2011)

Kanji.

Hopefully he has a variant called Sexy-Time Kanji.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Kanji.
> 
> Hopefully he has a variant called Sexy-Time Kanji.



Has a move called the "I'm not gay" attack.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

So I was playing an RPG last night.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2011)

now where was that pic of sexy time kanji?


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

CMX is a fucking haterade.

Yamanoka should be playable.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2011)

Do you mean yamaoka?


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I was playing an RPG last night.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Do you mean yamaoka?



Yamanoka, Yamaoka, whatever.

He was a cool cat, and he really cared for the little asshole Nanjo.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2011)

Nanjo becomes bro tier


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yamanoka, Yamaoka, whatever.
> 
> He was a cool cat, and he really cared for the little asshole Nanjo.





lol no


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

Thats Nanjo? He looks older than Nanjo from Persona 1.

I havent played Persona 1 after getting Reji though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats Nanjo? He looks older than Nanjo from Persona 1.
> 
> I havent played Persona 1 after getting Reji though.



Persona 2 EP


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, Nanjo is in Persona 2? Damn.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wow, Nanjo is in Persona 2? Damn.



Btw you should've kept going since Yamaoka comes back as a Persona and looks like this.



Surfing butler, full swag alert.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

The fuck what?

Woooooow.........

My PSP is sticky. I had it for over a year now and my pops spilled pop in it so I took it apart to repair and clean yet the buttons still stick. There is literally nothing else I can clean on this bitch, unless the buttons auto stick after so much of use. Its the reason I haven't finished it.

Also, buying P3P was a waste. I almost rather hook my PS2 up and play FES. No anime cutscenes and just no movement from characters in general unless in battle....eh.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2011)

Now that I think about it, he's a surfing butler angel with the headgear the black guy from Star Trek The Next Generation has and the wings looks like the fucking Gundam Double X.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Now that I think about it, he's a surfing butler angel with *the headgear the black guy from Star Trek The Next Generation has* and the wings looks like the fucking Gundam Double X.


Geordi La Forge, played by LeVar Burton.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't pay attention to Trek. The only ones I know are Spock, Kirk, Picard, Data, and Mr. Sulu.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Sep 1, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I don't pay attention to Trek. The only ones I know are Spock, Kirk, Picard, Data, and Mr. Sulu.



What? No Worf?!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2011)

nekoryuuha said:


> What? No Worf?!



Everyone knows Worf.



> Also, buying P3P was a waste. I almost rather hook my PS2 up and play FES. No anime cutscenes and just no movement from characters in general unless in battle....eh.



The only real reason to buy P3P is just for the sake of playing FeMC's story. Otherwise stick with Vanilla P3/FES on the PS2.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

the fuck is a worf?
sounds like a neopet


----------



## Scizor (Sep 2, 2011)

*Elvis With Cat Ears? No, That’s A Demo Of Tales Of Xillia’s Accessory Customization*



> Add rabbit ears, giant glasses, and different color hats. If you want, you can dress the Tales of Xillia characters in ridiculous outfits and this video demonstrates how the accessory attachment system.
> 
> Finally, we have a video of Rowen, a butler for a wealthy family and one of the playable characters in Tales of Xillia.



You can watch the two videos 

*Source:* 
_____________________________________________

*Visit Disgaea 4′s Discipline Room, Then Ride A Pirate Ship*



> Disgaea 4: A Promise Unforgotten has a number of additions like the discipline room showcased above. Enemies captured by throwing them in your base panel become hostages. You have to coerce convert them to join your party and give up their treasure in a limited number of moves.
> 
> The item world still has pirates and in Disgaea 4, they’re other players. You can create a pirate ship and send a party on the high seas of PlayStation Network.
> 
> ...



You can watch the videos 

*Source:*


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 2, 2011)

Good shit, like always Sci.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 2, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Good shit, like always Sci.



Thanks ^^

Also, awesome new set you have there, man.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Also, buying P3P was a waste. I almost rather hook my PS2 up and play FES. No anime cutscenes and just no movement from characters in general unless in battle....eh.


This.

I only bought it because it gave us the option of playing as a new character.  You mentioned the major setbacks.  Totally not worth the investment.

Tactics Ogre PSP by comparison is an upgrade from the original.  Easier to accomplish since the game was a PSOne game I guess.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

Well only reason I posted the persona 4 fighter shit in here is because alot more people would know about P4 in here than in the fighting thread.

I'm so maining aigis.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 2, 2011)

*Square Enix To Reveal Next Dragon Quest Game Next Week*



> On September 5th, Square Enix will reveal the next Dragon Quest game, the publisher has announced. The announcement will be streamed live through Square’s Ustream channel from 2:00 PM onward (Japan time).
> 
> Note that there’s no mention specifically of Dragon Quest X, in development for the Nintendo Wii. While it’s been quite some time since the game was announced, no details, screenshots or in-game footage have been shared thus far.
> 
> A trailer for Dragon Quest X will be included with the Dragon Quest Anniversary Collection, which is due out on September 15th.



*Source:* 

I hope it's a Dragon Quest for the PS3/Xbox 360


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

Hmm, dragon quest. Can't say I've actually played that series. Is it worth it?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 2, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Hmm, dragon quest. Can't say I've actually played that series. Is it worth it?



Dragon Quest VIII (PS2) was amazing, imo.

My favorite non-Tales of RPG, as far as I can think of atm, actually.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

I like DQ 9


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

Dragon Quest is a decent, completely traditional RPG series. It never really innovates or anything but it's fun and you know what you're getting.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 2, 2011)

*Tales of Xillia Will Feature An Arena*



> The last time we got a scan we learned about new past Tales heroes costume DLC. We have another new scan today and while it doesn't feature much in the way of new information there is something hidden in it that fans of previous entries in the series will enjoy.
> 
> If you look at the middle-left area of the scan it's clear that the player is fighting inside an arena, which fans of previous games such as Tales of the Abyss and Tales of Vesperia should remember fondly. No exact specifics seem to be mentioned but it's likely that the cameo fights will be included again if they are adding this mode back into Tales of Xillia.
> 
> Tales of Xillia will be released on September 8 in Japan exclusively on the PS3. No word has been given on a North American or European release.



You can view the scan 

*Source:* 
_____________________________________

*Tales of the Abyss 3DS Delayed Till 2012 in North America*



> As Tales fans in North America already know Namco Bandai has only stated a vague TBA 2011 release date for the Tales of the Abyss 3DS in North America. According to Nintendo Power it appears fans will have to wait somewhat longer as the game's release date has slipped into 2012.
> 
> Tales of the Abyss was originally released on the PS2 on December 15, 2005 and was localized in North America on October 10, 2006. The game was regarded as an improvement over Tales of Symphonia, extending that game's multi-line battle system into a battle system which allows players to freely move about the field in battle.
> 
> According to the article the game will be released in North America during Q1 2012 which would likely put it around January or February. The European date, November 10, hasn't change as of yet so this might just be relative to North America due to the huge influx of titles releasing this November in the west.



*Source:*


----------



## IsaacClarke (Sep 2, 2011)

Not sure whether to feel relieved or upset over Tales of the Abyss 3DS being released in 2012 now.  Most obvious answer would be upset, but I've had some major expenses lately, so this sort of helps out with that... kind of.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

Not sure if this was posted already but fuck it...

*The Rumors Are True, Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 2: Innocent Sin Coming Sept. 20*



> The missing Persona game is finally coming to North America. Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 2: Innocent Sin will be available in stores and PlayStation Network on September 20.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a rumor floating around about the Joker who will grant a wish if you call your own cell phone. In Persona 2: Innocent Sin rumors are real and just for the PSP version movie theaters take you to another dimension. When Lisa Silverman tests out this out, the Joker appears and seems to knows Tatsuya, the main character. They?re joined by Undie King ruffian Eikichi Mishina, the always positive magazine writer Maya Amano, and a tomboyish photographer Yukino Mauzumi. Maya and Yukino return from Shin Megami Tensei: Persona.



*Source*:


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 2, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Not sure if this was posted already but fuck it...
> 
> *The Rumors Are True, Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 2: Innocent Sin Coming Sept. 20*
> 
> ...



12 long years I waited my whole life to see this game become officially localized. You guys have no fucking idea how happy I am. Even after playing the translated version, I'll actually get to fucking officially own this game and complete my collection.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

Someone get the tissues.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2011)

Persona 2 is getting the same scores persona 1 did...another shit game covered by blind fanboys!? GODDAMN IT!!!


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 3, 2011)

lol. Well im getting my 3ds next week, and Zelda and Devil Survivor Overclocked will soon follow


----------



## Esura (Sep 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Persona 2 is getting the same scores persona 1 did...another shit game covered by blind fanboys!? GODDAMN IT!!!



I still don't understand your blind hate against Persona 1's gameplay. Its almost the same damn thing as other pre-Nocturne SMT games except its isometric instead of first person and I'm not fighting besides demons.

But I cant play Persona 2 yet even though I'm getting it day one. I need to finish the first one cause I heard Persona 2 has a bunch of P1 cats.


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2011)

Gamespot's review is fucking retarded. Even if you were to take off nostalgia glasses giving the game a fucking 5 makes no damn sense and makes it seem like someone is hating.

The only negative about this game should be the fact that its worth $40 when it should be worth 20 or 30.

You might as well give Chrono Trigger a 6/10 because it looks "old." smh


----------



## Esura (Sep 3, 2011)

Why do people take these lame ass reviews for OG JRPGs seriously? Fuck that wet noise. I have no doubt in my mind that Persona 2 is boss.

Curious question though, why hasn't Atlus put up Persona 2 Eternal Punishment out on PSN? Physical copy is ungodly expensive. Not Suikoden II expensive but its a bit pricey nowadays.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2011)

I think this is a bit fairer review.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Sep 3, 2011)

I've got Persona 2 for pre-order. I know I will not be dissapoint.


----------



## Esura (Sep 3, 2011)

Its a Persona game, they don't disappoint. 

That said...I'm torn. Too many JRPGs coming out at the same time as P2. I want to play Totori goddammit.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 3, 2011)

Tifa vs tears, are you kidding me; FF 7 has only one good female character Yuffie, Tear she has it all looks and personality, I mean she put up with Luke for a long time; 

but in general these fighters are pretty lame, I am all for turning Guilty Gears, Darkstalkers, Blazblue into rpgs; but turning rpgs into fighters is not a good idea

actually gamespot rated both Persona 1 and 2 for the psp a five; then again this is the same site that rated tales of destiny a 4.9

the one major problem with gamespot, is as far as I can tell the rating is decided by one reviewer, so if you pick the wrong person, the rating can be skewed


----------



## Esura (Sep 3, 2011)

Tears is cute, but Tifa got the body. For some reason, Tears comes off as a bitch. Granted I only played about 10 hours of Abyss but...yeah a bitch.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Tifa vs tears, are you kidding me; FF 7 has only one good female character Yuffie, Tear she has it all looks and personality, I mean she put up with Luke for a long time;
> 
> but in general these fighters are pretty lame, I am all for turning Guilty Gears, Darkstalkers, Blazblue into rpgs; but turning rpgs into fighters is not a good idea
> 
> ...



you can sort of get that by the fact that p2's ps1 score was 9.2.

Also yuffie


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Good JRPG with 8.0+ rating for PS3?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 3, 2011)

I just checked one of our local gamestore's websites and it says they have Disgaea 4 (and the premium edition) in stock (the imported, US version) =0 

While it was supposed to be released 9-9-2011, according to the site.

I'm contemplating getting it right now..


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Friday huh!!!


----------



## Scizor (Sep 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I just checked one of our local gamestore's websites and it says they have Disgaea 4 (and the premium edition) in stock (the imported, US version) =0
> 
> While it was supposed to be released 9-9-2011, according to the site.
> 
> I'm contemplating getting it right now..



I've bought the game.

About to try it out


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Tears is cute, but Tifa got the body. For some reason, Tears comes off as a bitch. Granted I only played about 10 hours of Abyss but...yeah a bitch.



How did she come off as a bitch? The only mean thing she did was keep Luke in the dark about certain things, but most of the cast did that as well (and considering how easily Luke would forget and almost blab something secret out loud, that's sorta understandable). And if you're talking about whether to trust her or Van, come no. If one of them turns out to be the liar, it should be pretty damn obvious who it's going to be.

Also, Tear's (not Tears) definitely got a body. Just because she ain't showing off doesn't mean it's not there.

Anyway, in terms of Disgaea 4, my copy should be arriving today.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Sep 3, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> How did she come off as a bitch? The only mean thing she did was keep Luke in the dark about certain things, but most of the cast did that as well (and considering how easily Luke would forget and almost blab something secret out loud, that's sorta understandable). And if you're talking about whether to trust her or Van, come no. If one of them turns out to be the liar, it should be pretty damn obvious who it's going to be.
> 
> Also, Tear's (not Tears) definitely got a body. Just because she ain't showing off doesn't mean it's not there.
> 
> Anyway, in terms of Disgaea 4, my copy should be arriving today.



But Esura's not saying Tear doesn't. Merely, that Tifa's is better.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> I still don't understand your blind hate against Persona 1's gameplay. Its almost the same damn thing as other pre-Nocturne SMT games except its isometric instead of first person and I'm not fighting besides demons.
> 
> But I cant play Persona 2 yet even though I'm getting it day one. I need to finish the first one cause I heard Persona 2 has a bunch of P1 cats.



Hence me not saying I enjoyed any Shin Megami game before Nocturne. Also my problem with Persona 1 goes beyond the horrid battle system. Shitty map layout, crappy graphics, and a meh storyline contribute to making it a meh game overall. Persona 2, from most reviews, sounds almost the same. Guess just wait for the next Shin Megami...


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2011)

What most reviews? There's only 2 for the psp version and most ps1 versions usually lean on praising it. And I don't mean gamefaqs reviews.

Graphics wise they completely dropped the shitty 3d and opted for tactics style sprites on 3d rendered backgrounds.

p2 is old, but it's more late 90's old than late 80's old like p1.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2011)

3 reviews out so far, none higher then a 7, usually means it's decent at best. I'm not really counting on it being that great anymore, cause even Gamerader's review, which is the most positive of them all, makes it sound kind of like a drag to play thanks to high encounter rates and pacing of the story.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh hey there is a third review.

But I'm not seeing a pacing argument amongst them, well other than the gamespot one.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Tears is cute, but Tifa got the body. For some reason, Tears comes off as a bitch. Granted I only played about 10 hours of Abyss but...yeah a bitch.




Tear's more strict then other females without resorting to hitting people like some lame Tsundere. Tear could have left Luke to rot in the valley but she didn't.
Selling her dead mother's necklace because Luke didn't want to walk doesn't scream bitch, though I get where your coming from.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd say p2 is more akin to strange journey than p1.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 3, 2011)

To me reviews are overrated. I'm not about to let someone else make my decision on whether a game is good or not. If I like what I see then I'll play it and see how I rate it myself. Relying on reviews is just being lazy. If you don't wanna use money carelessly than just wait for the price to drop.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't like the female hitting shit, in games, anime, and in real life. This girl at work acts like that, except she is fucking 7 feet tall and got big ass arms. I be damned if she hits me again all tsundere like. Hits like a goddamn man.


Call teh police.
Tell em you suffer from battered men's syndrome and if she hits you again you might club her with a frozen piece of meat.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2011)

zenieth said:


> What most reviews? There's only 2 for the psp version and most ps1 versions usually lean on praising it. And I don't mean gamefaqs reviews.
> 
> Graphics wise they completely dropped the shitty 3d and opted for tactics style sprites on 3d rendered backgrounds.
> 
> p2 is old, but it's more late 90's old than late 80's old like p1.



Persona 2 is universally praised.

btw



This site is the best when it comes to gaming overviews on obscure titles or whole series.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2011)

Can't really say that now with those scores added basch.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Can't really say that now with those scores added basch.



Gaming reviews



I was talking more along the lines of SMT fans and JRPG fans praising it than gaming sites. They don't know jack.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh you


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2011)

Baofu knows what's what. Man's Persona's resident Batou (more awesome since he has Batou's english VA) with Matoko level hacking skills.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2011)

I tried to watch a p2 review on youtube, but the fat man reviewing it made it hard. I couldn't stop laughing at him


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 3, 2011)

Watch a review that only has the voice. Never see one that shows a person.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I tried to watch a p2 review on youtube, but the fat man reviewing it made it hard. I couldn't stop laughing at him



_It's like a lava flow..._


----------



## Esura (Sep 3, 2011)

Shoji Meguro is a beast. I hope the remixes are as awesome in P2 IS as Persona 1.

This is awesome right here. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFRvnmNcHKo[/YOUTUBE]

Best boss theme in a SMT game ever besides Devil Survivor. 



Also...awesome regular battle theme.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX4ivu0bzzU&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh...its a chick alright. I've seen some...stuff. 

But I always ragged on the Uncharted series, its one of the reasons why my taste in gaming is often ridiculed in this section.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 3, 2011)

yea i dont know what game you played, but tear is not a bitch

she stays with luke, wanting to makeup for getting him involved, like someone said she sells her precious necklace just so the punk wouldn't have to walk anymore; she takes his crap for quite a while; the only time she tells him off is after the whole debacle where luke wipes out a village, and then she is the first to accept him, even before Guy; she tries to play  cool, but becomes so adorable when something cute is nearby

tifa granted is nice the whole time, but a. she has loved cloud since before the game even started, b. cloud is kind of emo, but relatively a nice, guy, she probably would have backhand someone like luke a long time ago 

Ill be picking up the disgaea 4 premium set that comes with the 9 figurines, I know its a little pricey but honestly, if it sells out I might end up having to pay double that price for an NIS product


----------



## Esura (Sep 3, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea i dont know what game you played, but tear is not a bitch
> 
> she stays with luke, wanting to makeup for getting him involved, like someone said she sells her precious necklace just so the punk wouldn't have to walk anymore; she takes his crap for quite a while; the only time she tells him off is after the whole debacle where* luke wipes out a village*, and then she is the first to accept him, even before Guy; she tries to play  cool, but becomes so adorable when something cute is nearby
> 
> ...



The fuck what?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh...its a chick alright. I've seen some...stuff.
> 
> But I always ragged on the Uncharted series, its one of the reasons why my taste in gaming is often ridiculed in this section.



Seems like most people on here just like whatever is popular and new at the time. I only consider about 20% knowing what a good game is.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Seems like most people on here just like whatever is popular and new at the time. I only consider about 20% knowing what a good game is.



So what do you consider a good game?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> So what do you consider a good game?



Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg.


----------



## Esura (Sep 4, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Seems like most people on here just like whatever is popular and new at the time. I only consider about 20% knowing what a good game is.



People have varying opinions on what is a good game. I'm just often annoyed that people belittle other people's choices in what they feel are good games because its not a game every one else is fawning over or that AAA blockbuster game I'm supposed to give a shit about.



Awesome said:


> So what do you consider a good game?



Any game that I have fun with, a game that positively impacts me in some way, shape, or form and doesn't frustrate the holy shit out of me. That's a good game imo.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 4, 2011)

So my manager at Gamestop just got back from vegas (Gamestop Manager Conference, lasts for a week.) where they basically have there own personal E3 with games/stuff that wasn't shown at E3.  so he was telling me about most of the games, and some of them (Rage, etc) were good; he said Warhammer 40K looked amazing, and was going to be an underrated title, but when I asked him about Xillia/Graces F/Abyss 3D; he said that Namco Bandai didn't have it there  he said those were literally the only games they didn't bring, and half the audience there (roughly around 6K) was like "Awwww". I was pissed.  but its fine, cause Asura's Wrath looked good, and the like. name a game and I'll tell you what he said :33


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> So what do you consider a good game?



I have a few different feelings on this question. Know it isn't directed at me but I feel like answering. It's funny, I look back at my fave games and they all have something in common. Before I get to that though I like games that are most of all "FUN" and next up "NOT BROKEN" because OMFG the game can look so amazing 'Okami" and be so fucking boring. Or a game could have ALOT of good ideas "Legendary" but be so damn broken. 

So those two features are major for me. But looking back at my fave games I'd have to say a cinematic approach is probably my fave way a game is told now days. It makes them interesting, memorable, and different. Games like Uncharted, Mass Effect, Halo Reach, Heavy Rain, Prince of Persia, Deus Ex, Infamous 2, all have moments I could never forget. And not so much during the gameplay, just set moments and ideas that seperate it from the general mass of games out there. 

This is why when it comes to letting people express their opinion on games, I let them give their reasons. Sometimes I don't agree but everyone looks to enjoy something for certain reasons. As much as I disagree with Esura's love for JRPG games VS my love for cinematic approach I still see his taste as acceptable. We just look for different things in gaming. 

S.A.F. taste is just beyond out of wack, he looks for stuff I don't give a shit about. So I never agree with anything he likes.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2011)

Esura p2's soundtrack, remixed or otherwise isn't anything like p1's


----------



## Esura (Sep 4, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> This is why when it comes to letting people express their opinion on games, I let them give their reasons. Sometimes I don't agree but everyone looks to enjoy something for certain reasons. As much as I disagree with Esura's love for JRPG games VS my love for cinematic approach I still see his taste as acceptable. We just look for different things in gaming.


To be fair...I do like cinematic games. I guess I just look for games that offers _different_ cinematic experiences through cutscenes moreso, like Metal Gear Solid series, Resident Evil 5 and a large portion of JRPGs. I'm a huge action/martial arts lover so when I see crazy action fighting stunts I have a metaphysical orgasm. 

Shit like this gives me a hard on...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuYUK5Ttg5U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWgix-AfjR8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMeCG56v-A0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyHfDDpup18[/YOUTUBE]



No action but it gave me goosebumps though....so beautiful...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PWC6vUext0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Sep 4, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Esura p2's soundtrack, remixed or otherwise isn't anything like p1's



Well I don't want it to be LIKE, LIKE P1's, I just want it to be awesome like every other Shoji Meguro soundtrack.

I think I'll just listen to the remixes.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> S.A.F. taste is just beyond out of wack, he looks for stuff I don't give a shit about. So I never agree with anything he likes.



No, i just like games with actual gameplay like MGS3 or Demon's Souls.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 4, 2011)

.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2011)

You do know Meguro did not work on this soundtrack right?


----------



## Esura (Sep 4, 2011)

No, but its nice to know. 

Still only listening to dat remixes. 

Square Enix needs to consult with Meguro for FFXV.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2011)

Pretty sure Jpop would be rather out there for an FF.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 4, 2011)

Does the abyss have anything added besides the 3d?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck what?



Guess you haven't gotten there yet.

 Well it did look like a village to us but according to how they were talking about it in the game it was like a city he destroyed which had thousands of lives he took.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 4, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Seems like most people on here just like whatever is popular and new at the time. I only consider about 20% knowing what a good game is.


so you believe this is the reason people like uncharted? because it's new and popular? not the other way around?

my god.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 4, 2011)

It wasn't just the city, but the mounatin the city rested on. Akezeriuth was its name iirc


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> To be fair...I do like cinematic games. I guess I just look for games that offers _different_ cinematic experiences through cutscenes moreso, like Metal Gear Solid series, Resident Evil 5 and a large portion of JRPGs. I'm a huge action/martial arts lover so when I see crazy action fighting stunts I have a metaphysical orgasm.
> 
> Shit like this gives me a hard on...
> 
> ...



Ah, true I should of said Cinematic in a different way. Meant during gameplay, guess I mean set pieces. The train scene in Uncharted 2, the beast's nuke scene in Infamous 2, the final stand in Halo Reach. Stuff like that, while your playing, are just so memorable. I do like my cutscenes though, especially Capcom's cause they are so over the fucking top it's hard to dislike. 



S.A.F said:


> No, i just like games with actual gameplay like MGS3 or Demon's Souls.



LMAO "Actual Gameplay" and MGS do not go together well  Weakest part of the Metal Gear series is it's GAMEPLAY my friend  Splinter Cell is a better stealth game. Just about any other third person action game is a better shooter. Demon Souls is awesome game for sure.


----------



## Esura (Sep 4, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Ah, true I should of said Cinematic in a different way. Meant during gameplay, guess I mean set pieces. The train scene in Uncharted 2, the beast's nuke scene in Infamous 2, the final stand in Halo Reach. Stuff like that, while your playing, are just so memorable. I do like my cutscenes though, especially Capcom's cause they are so over the fucking top it's hard to dislike.



Ah, in that case, I cant think of too many games with extreme set pieces akin to Uncharted 2 that I like, but maybe THE BEAST (all caps baby) fight in Infamous 2 is awesome.

I may be the only one who hates those shootout set pieces in Uncharted 2, mostly because I keep dying on them. Those the only parts of the game I do die on. I so hate that train part especially. 

But well made cutscenes seems to be embedded in my head forever, particularly that Yuna's sending scene and Chris getting bodied by Wesker and KOS-MOS waking up and kicking ass. Certain moments like these I feel can't really be replicated by set pieces or random QTEs to make it seem like I'm influencing the action.



> *LMAO "Actual Gameplay" and MGS do not go together well  Weakest part of the Metal Gear series is it's GAMEPLAY my friend  Splinter Cell is a better stealth game.* Just about any other third person action game is a better shooter. Demon Souls is awesome game for sure.





I'm just going to pretend I didn't read this.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm just going to pretend I didn't read this.



Thats what I did thats for sure.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 4, 2011)

MGS is a lot of fun to play but it's too bad MGS4 gameplay was plagued by awful pacing and uninteresting and small locations.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 4, 2011)

So, I've been playing disgaea 4 and I'm not happy with it 
Or, I am, but not entirely.

First of all, my television doesnt support NTSC, so its all in black and white. But this isn't the games' fault.
And the game is overal a little slow, imo. (I mean, combat wise)

But I'm not sure yet..
I have 'till tommorrow to return it and I just don't know if I want to keep it.

It *is* fun, but I'm not sure if it'll keep me entertained for the entire story. And I'd need to get a new tv, to play it in color.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ah, in that case, I cant think of too many games with extreme set pieces akin to Uncharted 2 that I like, but maybe THE BEAST (all caps baby) fight in Infamous 2 is awesome.
> 
> I may be the only one who hates those shootout set pieces in Uncharted 2, mostly because I keep dying on them. Those the only parts of the game I do die on. I so hate that train part especially.
> 
> ...



Yeah and see, that scene in Xenosaga did nothing for me. Same with Final Fantasy. I soon forget those flashy scenes over the awesome QTE moments or set pieces. 

As for pretending not to read Splinter Cell beating the shit out of MGS in stealth, you must be crazy. SC 1-3 >>>> MGS in terms of "GAMEPLAY" not as a total package. This is fact, to any real stealth fan. Thief >>>> MGS too.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2011)

Thief kicks most stealth games in the balls at how much better it is at actual stealth.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 4, 2011)

This thread is smokin some serious shit I don't even wanna know. But whatever makes you feel happy then go for it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2011)

Just stating truth. It's ok, I love MGS. I still see it's not nearly as good as some stealth games though, that is all


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 4, 2011)

So Noel's story is revealed, and honestly..
I'm not sure. It doesn't scream out to ms but it does sound interesting slightly I guess. Read at your own risk-- 



*Spoiler*: __ 



 He's from a future where he's the last surviving human or something. Lightning is in Valhala guarding a temple of sorts, and still fights, as she fights chaos bahamut. Im not gonna get in details, etc etc but yeah that's bout it. 


 


Sorce of the info is on Siliconera.

*Here:* 

There ya go guys :33


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 4, 2011)

Oi. All of you cut the shit  were here to love our games, not bitch  besides, there's some good shit for everyone out right now. So stop arguing over if Metal gear is a good stealth or not. Metal gear is metal gear.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 4, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Oi. All of you cut the shit  were here to love our games, not bitch  besides, there's some good shit for everyone out right now. So stop arguing over if Metal gear is a good stealth or not. Metal gear is metal gear.



Well I can't let someone go when they assume something about me when they've never met me before, thats all. I make sure not to do that to other people as a certain friend taught me. 

By the way, I thought you weren't gonna change your avatar until xillia came out?


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 4, 2011)

In instances like this, he isn't referring to you; he says In general. Don't let it get to you like that. Also, the set is still Xillia no? It's not breaking my rule  also I still got the gif sig too~ I'm in the clear


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 4, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> So I guess your saying I only watch anime then, huh. I guess you know me like the back of your hand.


no, that's not what i was saying. it was a general statement and the point was that i doubt that you (as well as most people here) have played thief/splinter cell because it's as crazymtf was saying, the sneaking gameplay is definitely better in those games. i wasn't trying to act as if i know you, and you need to keep in mind that the general demographic here do have their preferences which is why they visit this place. i also prefer mgs overall, don't get me wrong there. well, not mgs4 since that game was pretty disappointing but mgs1 and 2 are still among some of my favorite games and both do have great gameplay.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 4, 2011)

Tales of Symphonia (Gamecube) My favourite RPG.

Any TOS fan should check the manga out


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 4, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> In instances like this, he isn't referring to you; he says In general. Don't let it get to you like that. Also, the set is still Xillia no? It's not breaking my rule  also I still got the gif sig too~ I'm in the clear



Very true, your still in the clear.d



DragonSlayer said:


> no, that's not what i was saying. it was a general statement and the point was that i doubt that you (as well as most people here) have played thief/splinter cell because it's as crazymtf was saying, the sneaking gameplay is definitely better in those games. i wasn't trying to act as if i know you, and you need to keep in mind that the general demographic here do have their preferences which is why they visit this place. i also prefer mgs overall, don't get me wrong there. well, not mgs4 since that game was pretty disappointing but mgs1 and 2 are still among some of my favorite games and both do have great gameplay.



I agree with mgs 1 and 2 being good games but what didn't you like about mgs4? Did you think the octocamo made sneaking too easy? That the story was seperated into chapters or the long cutscenes?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 4, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I agree with mgs 1 and 2 being good games but what didn't you like about mgs4? Did you think the octocamo made sneaking too easy? That the story was seperated into chapters or the long cutscenes?


Nah, my problem wasn't that it was too easy or anything like that. The main issues for me were:

1) The pacing. Basically a lot of times you could play for 2-3 minutes and watch a short (or in some cases long) cutscene, then play for another 2-3 minutes and watch another cutscene and so on. This coupled with the fact the chapters were quite linear with not really any exploration etc. earlier MGS games had, it really ruined the gameplay for me. The engine is great and the gameplay itself could have been really fun but the way the game was directed was a mess and a HUGE turnoff. You never got to play for a long enough time and after watching a 5-10 minute cutscene, it was hard to continue where you left off.

2) It didn't help that I couldn't really enjoy the story that much either. Everything was explained with nano this and nano that and while the game did a decent job at tying most loose ends, it also felt forced and I honestly can't say I was very interested in the story. I also don't really like how Kojima tries to set himself apart with some completely random stuff like the egg cooking cutscenes. And also, one thing most fans were probably jizzing all over was the scene where Raiden was introduced and he was acting all badass but I thought that was ridiculous and dumb. I can tolerate these cool action scenes to some extent but I miss the days when cool cutscenes weren't about over-the-top anime / Advent Children esque acrobatics.

3) Well, I already kind of mentioned it but yeah, I didn't like how the game was split to chapters. Normally I would be okay with this and it works in a lot of games but I think it didn't work at all with MGS4. First of all, I felt that all the areas were incredibly small and weren't explored nearly as well as they could have been. Chapter 3 was especially bad, the first half of it was really boring and the second half was just really stupid for completely other reasons. Chapter 4 I actually enjoyed quite a lot although I think that's also for nostalgia reasons. Oh and I wish it didn't have those dumb spider robot things. 

Well, I'm sounding really negative here, I didn't hate the game. I just think that some bad choices were made and it's a decent game with a really big budget. I'm not fan of how over-the-top it was and I'm definitely not fan of how disjointed it is.

Disjointed. That's the word. That's what's wrong with MGS4. It has to be the most disjointed game I have ever played. EVER. 

holy shit look guys we made this game which is a lot of fun to play and shit is just getting intense but NO WAIT CHECK OUT THIS CUTSCENE INSTEAD DON'T PLAY THE GAME WOULDN'T WANT YOU TO ENJOY THE GAMEPLAY TOO MUCH NOW WOULD WE. oh okay... i guess I'll watch it, it seems pretty cool anyway but can I put the controller down since this cutscene seems to be pretty length- oh shit no, no you can't. you have TO MOVE SNAKE FOR 10 METERS AND PERHAPS (if you're lucky) SHOOT A BADDIE OR TWO!!! then you can watch another cutscene and put the controller dow- oh no wait you can't. you have to play this one bit just one sec then you can chill and enjoy the story. except you can't. you have to get past this corridor first. and then you watch another short cutscene and run down that alleyway.

I don't usually hate long cutscenes, I guess the fact that I love story-driven RPGs and Xenogears is my favorite game ever speaks for that.  I just don't like it when a game can't decide what it wants to be.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 4, 2011)

MGS in my opinion is the best, because lets face it, the great god known as Grey Fox graces it. I loved 2 as well, but I don't like prequels so I didnt like 3, and well seeing how they all but euthanized solid snake as an old dog past his time in 4 didnt entice me too much on that one. 


But to repeat my question of earlier, is Abyss on the 3ds only graphically enhanced for the 3ds, or does it have bonus content like grace F and Vesperia ps3.

Oh and apparently Rune Factory is finally departing from Nintendo as an exclusive, and the next title will be on the  PS3 in addition to the Wii. Although I must say the number of rpg or anime themed games is really slim this year. I think the Wii has one, xbox 3-4, and ps3 maybe double that. I remember in the heyday of the ps2, they would have maybe 3-4 rpgs on that system alone come out in a month.


----------



## Esura (Sep 4, 2011)

Times are different. People rather play buggy and broken open world, first person RPGs than the RPGs I assume you are talking about.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2011)

@Esura - Everytime I finally agree with you, you diss on good ideas of gaming. Dead Island is doing a goodjob mixing genres, and I always enjoy games taking a risk instead of keeping safe *80% of JRPG*

As for JRPG, there's been quite a few good ones this gen. Not sure where the bitching is coming from. Pick up some JRPG and stop bitching. Every year we get a few, we don't need as many as there were on PS2 because that was bombared by sequels. Those series have ended. Not to mention with every good-great JRPG on PS2 there were 2-3 shitty ones. 

Blame shitty NIS games for overflowing the RPG market with crappy games. There could be so many great JRPG but companies play it safe and keep releasing Disagea and shit like that, that makes it here and most gamers ignore cause it's boring and same old. While great JRPG like Xenoblade sadly don't get here thanks to fucking America US. So don't blame gamers brah, blame developers and publishers.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 4, 2011)

Japanese publishers blow. They don't advertise for shit in America because they're used to not having to advertise to the Japanese market.


----------



## Esura (Sep 4, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> @Esura - Everytime I finally agree with you, you diss on good ideas of gaming. Dead Island is doing a goodjob mixing genres, and I always enjoy games taking a risk instead of keeping safe *80% of JRPG*
> 
> As for JRPG, there's been quite a few good ones this gen. Not sure where the bitching is coming from. Pick up some JRPG and stop bitching. Every year we get a few, we don't need as many as there were on PS2 because that was bombared by sequels. Those series have ended. Not to mention with every good-great JRPG on PS2 there were 2-3 shitty ones.
> 
> Blame shitty NIS games for overflowing the RPG market with crappy games. There could be so many great JRPG but companies play it safe and keep releasing Disagea and shit like that, that makes it here and most gamers ignore cause it's boring and same old. While great JRPG like Xenoblade sadly don't get here thanks to fucking America US. So don't blame gamers brah, blame developers and publishers.



My comment was actually a rip on Bethesda and Obsidian, the only developers in the world who seem to not have a fucking QA team and is consistently releasing buggy ass games yet is absolutely adored by the gaming community over other RPGs. At this point, until they get their shit together, I will never buy another Bethesda or Obsidian game ever again.  This isn't an "East vs West RPG" thing, its a "gamer tired of playing RPGs that crash every fucking hour yet constantly get praised" thing. 

Anyways, to the point you was trying to make, I would say its about 50/50 gamers and developers/publishers fault. Many of the Western gamers, particularly in the US, are partially responsible for this inhospitable market for JRPGs as well as developers and publishers. From Japan's platform choices to the JRPG push on 360 earlier this gen to just Japanese developers in general just being HD inept at the time, obviously there is more to it than that but lets not blame all this on them. Western gamers and gaming media, particularly those in the US, consistently derided the genre for just being what it always has been and not being like WRPGs. Sure, its just tastes in gaming changing, but it kind of solidified this mindset that Western gamers in general just despises the genre.

And why blame NIS? Whether you like their games or not, at least they continue to please their fanbase and still sticks with the genre. They are just doing the same thing they did last gen so why hate? You have companies like Konami and Capcom shelving their premier JRPG series because they know the market is unkind to JRPGs or other companies performing drastic changes to their series to appeal to the Western market, alienating their fanbases. After awhile, you can almost understand the hesitation NoA has on localizing Xenosaga. 

Also, you say you enjoy games that take a risk, yet you like Mass Effect series and Uncharted series, games that's not really risky at all. Nothing wrong at liking them, but you often hold these series as some sort of...testament to current gen innovation yet they are just derivative games born from previous games but refined.

So I ask you, what do YOU want from JRPGs? I ask this not only to you but to those who echoes similar feelings as yours. People say JRPGs have not changed at all from previous generations, but I say nay, unless your definition of change is the Mass Effect 2 way of change.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 4, 2011)

Bethesda games are buggy because they're fucking huge. At least they patch it asap, I don't even think the Japanese know what patching is. They would probably just seppuku instead if their game had bugs.


----------



## Esura (Sep 4, 2011)

That's inexcusable. Bethesda aren't the only developers that makes huge games and these other developers has little to no game crashing bugs. Sure, all open world games are going to get some bugs, but at least TRY to kill off all the fucking game breaking bugs BEFORE release. Delay if you have to. Obsidian is even worse. Their games just have hella bugs period.

This is why I hate patching right now, gives developers an excuse to be fucking lazy.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 4, 2011)

Huge RPGs are good to have(Golden Sun as example for me).


----------



## Gnome (Sep 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> That's inexcusable. Bethesda aren't the only developers that makes huge games and these other developers has little to no game crashing bugs. Sure, all open world games are going to get some bugs, but at least TRY to kill off all the fucking game breaking bugs BEFORE release. Delay if you have to. Obsidian is even worse. Their games just have hella bugs period.
> 
> This is why I hate patching right now, gives developers an excuse to be fucking lazy.



Sometimes you can't catch bugs until the game goes out and millions of people try little weird things you wouldn't think to do normally. Although for Obsidian, it's just true that they're pretty lazy.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 5, 2011)

Theres to many variables and situations, etc etc to figure out. Developers release games that are buggy sometimes because there on a deadline. because they haft to get the game out; For games like Sonic 06, that was shitty; they _needed_ to delay that game, but they didn't. after playing it, people were like "If they would have delayed it and worked on it, we probably wouldn't have half of a problem with it as we did". Same goes for other games. Its the whole situation of the entire game itself we need to look at.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 5, 2011)

*Dragon Quest X Confirmed For Wii, Wii U*



> Square Enix has officially confirmed that the next main Dragon Quest, Dragon Quest X, will be appearing on the Nintendo Wii, as well as the Nintendo Wii U.
> 
> It was always going to be released on the Wii, but when rumours about a Wii U release surfaced a few months ago, Square Enix vehemently denied it.
> 
> The Wii version of the game has been pegged in for a release next year, while the Wii U version has a "to be disclosed" release date. There will also be an online component to the game.



*Source*:


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 5, 2011)

Like it or not, Bethesda has been setting the bar for WRPGs for the last ten years or so. Sometimes other surpass or come close, but many fall short of the bar they set for themselves. Fable is a good example of a series that comes close but falls short of its goals. I've got a lot of hope for Kingdom of Amalur. Mass Effect and stuff like that is awesome and comes close but lacks some of the elements that make TES great.


I was a big fan of the first two KOTOR games too, and the Jedi Knight series which I'd consider action games with RPG elements. I deeply lament that current Star Wars games are going down the intellectual black hole that is the MMO bullshit culture, which I won't ramble on at length but am not a fan of.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> My comment was actually a rip on Bethesda and Obsidian, the only developers in the world who seem to not have a fucking QA team and is consistently releasing buggy ass games yet is absolutely adored by the gaming community over other RPGs. At this point, until they get their shit together, I will never buy another Bethesda or Obsidian game ever again.  This isn't an "East vs West RPG" thing, its a "gamer tired of playing RPGs that crash every fucking hour yet constantly get praised" thing.
> 
> Anyways, to the point you was trying to make, I would say its about 50/50 gamers and developers/publishers fault. Many of the Western gamers, particularly in the US, are partially responsible for this inhospitable market for JRPGs as well as developers and publishers. From Japan's platform choices to the JRPG push on 360 earlier this gen to just Japanese developers in general just being HD inept at the time, obviously there is more to it than that but lets not blame all this on them. Western gamers and gaming media, particularly those in the US, consistently derided the genre for just being what it always has been and not being like WRPGs. Sure, its just tastes in gaming changing, but it kind of solidified this mindset that Western gamers in general just despises the genre.
> 
> ...


Oh in that case I agree. Though Obisden releases far more buggy games then Besthia or whatever. Neither are big companies I care for anyway. Bioware >>> them. 

Nis is the Koei of RPG. They release the same shit over and over again, plaguing the market, and hurting it's own genre. If they really want to create the same boring fucking gameplay that's been around since SNES they best have a good story to back it up. Sad thing is Disagea 1 is the only one even mentioned as a decent story. A early PS2 game...

Mass Effect and Uncharted take plenty of risk. Mixing genres is a RISK...Uncharted mixed platforming, shooting, puzzles, and cinematic experience (Which is still highlighted as almost untouched. You can dislike set pieces but the way they are presented in the game are amazing and take plenty of risk in doing so). Mass Effect mixes third person shooting with RPG features mixed with choices that effect the entire experience. True games did all of those before, but usually not together and usually not nearly as well as Mass Effect did. 

My main thing with JRPG is to have a interesting battle system, or story, or art design, or just something little different. Games like Last Remnant had a unique battle system and it's why I enjoyed it. Games like Demons Souls and Valkyria Chornicles tried new things for the genre and did it really well. Then I turn to Lost Odyssey for an amazing story. I don't really like the gameplay but when a story that is so well told is there, I can look past it and enjoy it. Game like Xenoblade I hear has a decent story but it's addicting battle system is what is getting those high scores for. A game like Last Story mixes gameplay up from shooting, hack and slash, to planning traps. It looks very interesting and I have high hopes for the creator of Lost Odssey. 

See those up there are what I consider good rpgs. Not these shitty fucking Disagea sequels and hyperboil piece of corny shit and War zero or whatever that terrible piece of fucking horse shit was. Those are shit JRPG that hurt the overall look of JRPG. The ones I list help JRPG and all received good scores.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 5, 2011)

*Blue Exorcist PSP Game Has RPG Style Battles*



> Namco Bandai’s Blue Exorcist game is not a role playing game. It’s an adventure game where you see the story from Rin and Yukio’s perspective.
> 
> While the story is the core of the Blue Exorcist video game, players will run into demons and fight them by picking commands. You need to identify and exploit demon weaknesses to win these battles. Depending on the trust you built up with other characters during the adventure part, it’s possible to hit demons with powerful team attacks.
> 
> Blue Exorcist is in development for PSP and has a TBD release date for Japan.



*Source:*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 5, 2011)

As much as I love the Ao no exorcist anime will this come to the US? I believe that the manga has been licensed so there may be a chance.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 5, 2011)

Xenoblades addicting battle system?
Ummm...hmmm...addicting...I wouldn't say that. Functional seems to fit it more, it does what it needs to do without taking away from the game.
Excusing that if you don't do sidequests the game can get annoying when it comes to ether artes.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 5, 2011)

Thinking of remodding my Wii to play Xenoblade and Last Story, worth it?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 5, 2011)

Most certainly.


----------



## Esura (Sep 5, 2011)

I was going to finish Brotherhood and Mass Effect 2 but...I think I'm going to do a Persona marathon.

Persona 1-4, only games I'll play until I'm done with all of them.


----------



## Gum (Sep 5, 2011)

This thread reminds me that I need to finish the last disc of Lost Odyssey.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> I was going to finish Brotherhood and Mass Effect 2 but...I think I'm going to do a Persona marathon.
> 
> Persona 1-4, only games I'll play until I'm done with all of them.



I should probably get on finishing Persona 4. Got so close to the end 

Also this isn't a RPG but it's weird shit that Japs do, so it goes here I guess 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTpugJLKujY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Sep 5, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I should probably get on finishing Persona 4. Got so close to the end
> 
> Also this isn't a RPG but it's weird shit that Japs do, so it goes here I guess
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTpugJLKujY[/YOUTUBE]



Persona 3 and 4 is just so fucking long though, and at this point I hate playing on my PS2. My controller is wonky and I hardly have any space left on my memory card. I might just do a Persona PSP marathon instead or something and wait for PSVita's Persona 4 even though I own it on PS2.

El Shadai looks like something I'd play when high.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 5, 2011)

It seems like Tales of Xillia is slated to sell like wildfire. Can't wait til the statistics come in :33


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 5, 2011)

We need more Tales of games.
I need an Abyss sequel legit.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 5, 2011)

Dude stop ripping NIS, I own circa 215 ps2 games not counting doubles, of which 80-90 percent are rpgs - there are no more than 20 NIS games, and most of them are pretty good stuff like atelier iris series, disgaea, makai kingdom, odinsphere, grigrimorie, phantom brave; there are at least that many Atlus games, maybe double that amount of squareenix games, at least ten bandai namco games mainly .hack series, etc. etc.

but then again I am talking to the guy who plays quality titles like TMNT the game, and Terminator Salvation among other things, if it wasnt the for the fact you occasionally have the good sense to play a decent horror  like silent hill or alone in the dark, I would have to completely discredit you


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 5, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> We need more Tales of games.
> I need an Abyss sequel legit.



With Asch as the main character or no buy.

I wanna see him from the time he grew up to the time he became known as "Asch the Bloody".

At least the anime was kind enough to show some background of him. He looked like Leon from Destiny when he was a kid.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 5, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I need an Abyss sequel legit.



I've never cared for the idea of a sequel to any of the Tales games I've played so far. I'm thinking, "okay, everyone's character has evolved as far as they reasonably could, so why do we need a continuation?". Plus, I'd rather be treated to new cities/environments/dungeons than revisit everything.

Kira U. Masaki: fuckin' preach it, man. 

Edit: Raidou, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that would mean Luke is dead, and fuck that. Actually, of the three possible interpretations of the endings, "Asch is the person" is the least logical, though the "they're combined" one pisses me off more since that would piss on a major theme of the game.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 5, 2011)

I like the setting of Abyss and want another journey through it


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2011)

Odinsphere isn't NIS, it wasn't even published by NIS.

Grigrimoire was only published by NIS.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 5, 2011)

Pretty sure the Atelier games are by Gust.



> that would mean Luke is dead, and fuck that. Actually, of the three possible interpretations of the endings, "Asch is the person" is the least logical, though the "they're combined" one pisses me off more since that would piss on a major theme of the game.



>_my explanation was that of a prequel idea_

mmmhmmm...


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 5, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I like the setting of Abyss and want another journey through it



If we're talking a timeskip that allows an entirely new cast, threat, themes, locations, etc., than sure.

If you want the exact world of the original Abyss, than why not just replay Abyss? Sorry, that's just my take on the idea.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Dude stop ripping NIS, I own circa 215 ps2 games not counting doubles, of which 80-90 percent are rpgs - there are no more than 20 NIS games, and most of them are pretty good stuff like atelier iris series*(SHIT)*, disgaea*(2 sucked, 3 was meh)*, makai kingdom*(LOL I said GOOD...this is...ugh*, odinsphere*Decent at BEST*, grigrimorie*(Really? Come on, you can do better then that...*, phantom brave*(Decent battle system but HORRIBLE shitty story.*; there are at least that many Atlus games, maybe double that amount of squareenix games, at least ten bandai namco games mainly .hack series, etc. etc.
> 
> but then again I am talking to the guy who plays quality titles like TMNT the game, and Terminator Salvation among other things, if it wasnt the for the fact you occasionally have the good sense to play a decent horror  like silent hill or alone in the dark, I would have to completely discredit you


I dunno why you still own so many PS2 games, but good for you. I played DOUBLE of that. Sad as that may be, my taste in gaming is much larger then your small clichie weeboo anime gaming style. 

As for playing TMNT and Terminator Salvation, you do realize I review games correct? AS in having 20,000+ people come to me to see my opinion on a game. TMNT was a decent title, btw. Terminator was a god awful title. I ripped the shit out of it. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiEwiHbTvps[/YOUTUBE]

See I play these games to take each one apart and try to give viewers a review. You play shitty NIS games cause you actually LIKE them. That's the difference between me and you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 5, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I like the setting of Abyss and want another journey through it



Like I said before, we need to play as yulia and see how she did shit.


----------



## Esura (Sep 5, 2011)

Sigh, can it you two.


----------



## Esura (Sep 5, 2011)

Btw, Shunya Yamashita has done justice to Liara.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Just Sayin 

Well talking about RPG, picking up Dead Island in two hours, really excited. My roommate and I are gonna jump on it tonight for a bit and begin to level our awesome characters. Also trying to finish Last Remnant Still. I passed the major 6 cock sucking bosses. So rest should be cake...I hope.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 5, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Hey Just Sayin
> 
> Well talking about RPG, picking up Dead Island in two hours, really excited. My roommate and I are gonna jump on it tonight for a bit and begin to level our awesome characters. Also trying to finish Last Remnant Still. I passed the major 6 cock sucking bosses. So rest should be cake...I hope.



I saw DI at the game store and I was wondering to pick it up once I get paid on Friday.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2011)

I have so much cash.

I have so many games I want to buy

But Amazon hates my country


----------



## Esura (Sep 5, 2011)

Is anyone playing Persona? Like any Persona game? I need inspiration. I want to finally finish every Persona game I own but I'm scared....its so daunting.

I want to finish my current gen backlog but I have Persona 1-4 and Nocturne looking at my face in my collection...unfinished...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is anyone playing Persona? Like any Persona game? I need inspiration. I want to finally finish every Persona game I own but I'm scared....its so daunting.
> 
> I want to finish my current gen backlog but I have Persona 1-4 and Nocturne looking at my face in my collection...unfinished...



Innocent Sin comes out on the 20th, that's your inspiration.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2011)

I want Innocent Sin so bad.

The gameplay may not be the best but the story and characters are so great It could slap 97% of jrpg games in the past 10 years in the mouth and tell them to make it a sandwich.


----------



## Esura (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok...*breathe*


Inserting UMD of Persona 1 in PSP right abouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut....now. I guess next week I'll get some new PS2 memory cards and controllers off Amazon. I guess Brotherhood and Mass Effect 2 can wait for six months.

Operation Personae is commensing.

I need to finish these games or I'll never be a true SMT fan!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I saw DI at the game store and I was wondering to pick it up once I get paid on Friday.



Once I get some time into it, I'll update what I think about it here. Give it a few days for a review


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 5, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I want Innocent Sin so bad.
> 
> The gameplay may not be the best but the story and characters are so great It could slap 97% of jrpg games in the past 10 years in the mouth and tell them to make it a sandwich.



Let's hear it from the man who's half Batou


----------



## Esura (Sep 5, 2011)

Wait...Dead Island is out?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok...*breathe*
> 
> 
> Inserting UMD of Persona 1 in PSP right abouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut....now. I guess next week I'll get some new PS2 memory cards and controllers off Amazon. I guess Brotherhood and Mass Effect 2 can wait for six months.
> ...



That'd be difficult since that would require you to be a OG. I've been in the game since Eternal Punishment came out back in the day.



> Wait...Dead Island is out?



It's in stores.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2011)

Yep Dead Island out in a hour and half over here. Super Excited to play


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 5, 2011)

Dammit esura I can dream about a yulia sequel, can't I?

Edit: Oh wait, you haven't finished abyss, have you?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2011)

P2 managed to bring back Satomi Tadashi. I mean god damn.


----------



## Esura (Sep 5, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That'd be difficult since that would require you to be a OG. *I've been in the game since Eternal Punishment came out back in the day.*


Good for you! 

Anyways, I often go on about how much I love the SMT series but when I thought about it, I never finished ANY SMT game before (not even Devil Survivor, my first SMT game, I got to the final boss and ended up playing something else...Youtubing the endings). So I'm not really a fan, fan yet until I finish one of these motherfuckers. 





> It's in stores.


Nice.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 5, 2011)

zenieth said:


> P2 managed to bring back Satomi Tadashi. I mean god damn.



They brought back characters from Devil Summoner, SMT If..., and the first Persona game. Which they get their own resolution in EP.


----------



## Esura (Sep 5, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Dammit esura I can dream about a yulia sequel, can't I?
> 
> Edit: Oh wait, you haven't finished abyss, have you?



Nope, and I wont until I finish Persona 1 PSP, Persona 2 Innocent Sin PSP, Persona 3 FES, and Persona 4. Skipping Persona 2 ES until I find a working eboot for it on my PSP. These will be the only games I'll play during free time off work.

I've been thinking about doing this for awhile now but I wanted to finish Deus Ex: Human Revolution first. However, doing this is going to set me back on some of the PS3 games I haven't finished yet though, namely Brotherhood, Mass Effect 2, Castlevania Lords of Shadow etc.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2011)

Not that Tadashi Basch.

The Scenario Writer


----------



## Esura (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm Basch from Dalmasca!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nope, and I wont until I finish Persona 1 PSP, Persona 2 Innocent Sin PSP, Persona 3 FES, and Persona 4. Skipping Persona 2 ES until I find a working eboot for it on my PSP. These will be the only games I'll play during free time off work.
> 
> I've been thinking about doing this for awhile now but I wanted to finish Deus Ex: Human Revolution first. However, doing this is going to set me back on some of the PS3 games I haven't finished yet though, namely Brotherhood, Mass Effect 2, Castlevania Lords of Shadow etc.



I tend to buy new games every couple weeks. My backlog is rediculous. I have games I haven't even beaten since I bought the PS3, which was a few years ago.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2011)

Stiil to bring tadashi back. I mean sweet jesus.


----------



## Esura (Sep 5, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I tend to buy new games every couple weeks. My backlog is rediculous. I have games I haven't even beaten since I bought the PS3, which was a few years ago.



Wow, you are like me in that regard then.

But shit, P2IS is September 30 right? Isn't that the same fucking date for Atelier Totori and WKC1&2?

Why is these people trying to rape my money? 

Oh god...I need to finish Atelier Rorona....shit...


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2011)

It's September 20.


----------



## Esura (Sep 5, 2011)

zenieth said:


> It's September 20.



P2:IS = September 20th

Atelier Totori = September 27th

WKCII = September 13th

Disgaea 4 = tommorow



Fuck....my heart aches...

Dammit, I need to end Operation Personae for now...and finish Atelier Rorona in preparation for Totori while simultaneously buying Disgaea on Wednesday.

I need to change my Backloggery's Now Playing page to Atelier Rorona, Ar Tonelico, and Mass Effect 2 (its a shooter, it cant be too long to finish).


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2011)

You lack fortitude.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 5, 2011)

Everyone has to pretty much embrace their wallet because this week is the week where games for the holiday season are going to start coming out faster than my wit can keep up with.


----------



## Esura (Sep 5, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You lack fortitude.



Yes I do. I always wanted to play Totori and I held off on getting WKC1 because of WKC2 and that one having an enhanced copy of WKC1.

Well, I can at least finish leveling up Reiji in Persona 1. He is such a beast.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh man when you see Reiji in p2


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Reiji's in P2?

What the fuck? Is P2 a direct sequel to P1 or some shit?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 6, 2011)

All of the personas are sequels more or less Sequels.

Hell P1 is a sequel to SMT IF


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

zenieth said:


> All of the personas are sequels more or less Sequels.
> 
> *Hell P1 is a sequel to SMT IF*



I know that one, and I saw the main girl of SMT If... in game too.

Its just that I found it odd that P4 hardly references P3, at least at the point I am at in P4, but P2 has complete previous protagonists in the game.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 6, 2011)

Different scenario writers.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh, dammit zenieth, you got me wanting to finish Persona 1 now so I can play 2.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 6, 2011)

The only p1 party members who don't pop up are mark, protag and Yuka


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Eh, fuck Mark and Yuka.

The only thing I'm not liking about Persona 1 is that,

1) Game does not tell you how to get Reiji. I didn't even know you can play AS him until I talked to some dude online. Needless to say, having to do a bunch of lame tedious shit to get one of the best characters in the game is meh.

2) Too many fucking status ailments, like too many.

Other than that, Persona 1 is boss indeed.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 6, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The only p1 party members who don't pop up are mark, *protag* and Yuka



He doesn't pop up per say but the epilogue in EP implies he comes back.



zenieth said:


> Oh man when you see Reiji in p2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

Man, Breath of Fire IV is such a great game. The only part I don't remember is that the dragon transformations aren't as cool as I thought they were. I think I liked BoF III's dragon thing better. 



But everything else is better.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2011)

Man. Japan sure do like their handhelds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Man. Japan sure do like their handhelds.



That's what she said. 


Now we know why they are failing to keep up with baby-makin'.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2011)

All the Japanese women want us badass American men


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> All the Japanese women want badass Black North-American men



Edited for accuracy.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Edited for accuracy.



You can't go from one cock-size extreme to the other. You're going to have to wait your turn.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 6, 2011)

*You Can Play A "Few" Hours Of Dragon Quest X Offline*



> Square Enix typed up a FAQ for Dragon Quest X: Waking of the Five Tribes that covers everything from the game’s title to how to connect your Wii online. The most interesting tidbit is a question that asks is it possible to play Dragon Quest X without connecting to the Internet.
> 
> You can play a few hours of the game’s opening offline, the FAQ answered, but afterwards players are required to connect to the Internet. Square Enix also says the game will have a usage fee, but the price has not been determined.
> 
> ...



*Source: *

I'm not getting this game. Seems like it's 90% online and the fee is rediculous, imo.

Shame, though; this was one of my most anticipated games.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You can't go from one cock-size extreme to the other. You're going to have to wait your turn.



Tell that to the asian women, looking for black men


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Tell that to the asian women, looking for black men



They just don't know any better.

Going from a tiny vienna sausage to a fucking whalerod sausage will split her open like a can of sardines.

She has to go into the middle ground. The White Meat. The ballpark frank.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They just don't know any better.
> 
> Going from a tiny vienna sausage to a fucking whalerod sausage will split her open like a can of sardines.
> 
> She has to go into the middle ground. The White Meat. The ballpark frank.



That's quitter talk.

Go Big or Go home.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

But I can't just grow a blackman dong! 

I would if I could. Believe that.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

If Trannies can do it, anyone can.
No excuses.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

But I don't have that kind of scratch.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Edited for accuracy.





ensoriki said:


> Tell that to the asian women, looking for black men



This guy knows whats up. 






CrazyMoronX said:


> But I can't just grow a blackman dong!
> 
> I would if I could. Believe that.



As far as the average sizes go for black guys, I'm on the lower end sadly. I blame my Irish great grandfather's genes. About 11 cm....sigh....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

:nelsonlaugh

Small dick black dude is the saddest kind of black dude.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Still bigger than the average white guy so its all cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

But white people aren't supposed to be packin' heat. It's like saying you're thinner than the average Samoan.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Its not about the size, its about how you move it...and your tongue.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2011)

off topic guys but is anyone making a TGS 2011 thread? next week and all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its not about the size, its about how you move it...and your tongue.


No, it's about how tight that pussy is. Women don't get orgasms, that's a myth.


Malvingt2 said:


> off topic guys but is anyone making a TGS 2011 thread? next week and all.



I doubt it will be interesting. I mean, we already know enough about Dark Souls what else can they give us?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, it's about how tight that pussy is. Women don't get orgasms, that's a myth.
> 
> 
> I doubt it will be interesting. I mean, we already know enough about Dark Souls what else can they give us?



but they are more games to be revealed....


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> off topic guys but is anyone making a TGS 2011 thread? next week and all.


Actually, you aren't off topic, we were. 

But I thought you were. 


Get hyped for Idolmaster on PS3! I'm importing even though I don't read moonrunes. Surely there are some Idol-tards that have a English guide for it. I always wanted to play this shit.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 6, 2011)

I could make the thread, if no one else is up for it.

I can easily combine the info we have so far, too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I could make the thread, if no one else is up for it.
> 
> I can easily combine the info we have so far, too.


 go head. sound good to me and add this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> but they are more games to be revealed....


Like what? 

Dragon's Dogma? Seen it.
Dark Souls? Seen it.
Disgaea 4? Already out.
Dragon Quest X? Not interested.
Tales of Xilla? lolcocktease
Persona 4 remake? 
1000 other cool-looking RPGs we'll never get thus infuriating me to no end?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> go head. sound good to me and add this



Alright ^^

brb making it.

Feel free to post what more I should add


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Like what?
> 
> Dragon's Dogma? Seen it.
> Dark Souls? Seen it.
> ...


 Well maybe..  plus I want to see RE6 if Capcom revealed it....Plus a couple of juicy rumors which I am interesting to see the result of those...


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

I hope Sheva and Rebbeca are the main characters of RE6. I want my co-op still too.

EDIT: Scizor is killing my pants with his Shunya Yamashita sig....


----------



## Scizor (Sep 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> EDIT: Scizor is killing my pants with his Shunya Yamashita sig....



Sorry dude.

I just like quality. :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

I hope that we get news that I can get behind.


Like a fine woman with a tight ass and big, juicy tits.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> *Still bigger* than the average white guy so its all cool.



According to many studies, no, no it's not.
I'm not even sure how you can sleep at night without wondering if that's a bug moving across your leg or your penis.


I joke....

...somewhat


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

Last night a bug was crawling on me and I thought it was my penis.


It was crawling on my foot.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2011)

How did this thread become about penises?

Lol small black dick.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Last night a bug was crawling on me and I thought it was my penis.
> 
> 
> It was crawling on my foot.



.


Ummm how did this thread....ummm...something about asian chicks, which turned into what asian chicks love, which is obviously blacks, and then Esura came and was all "I've got 4 inches and am huge" and I was like "I've seen roaches bigger then that" and CMX was all "I bring my foot up to my groin so I can act like my penis reaches far" and I was like "" even though I knew he put his foot in his groin.

Then I drank some Rasberry grape juice mix and finished this post.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey, its what God has given me. It still works as intended. 

Just kills my dream as a porn star thats all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> .
> 
> 
> Ummm how did this thread....ummm...something about asian chicks, which turned into what asian chicks love, which is obviously blacks, and then Esura came and was all "I've got 4 inches and am huge" and I was like "I've seen roaches bigger then that" and CMX was all "I bring my foot up to my groin so I can act like my penis reaches far" and I was like "" even though I knew he put his foot in his groin.
> ...


You son of a bitch.




You revealed my secret overcompensation technique. 


Esura said:


> Hey, its what God has given me. It still works as intended.
> 
> Just kills my dream as a porn star thats all.


They do hire some porn stars for the smallness factor.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nviB2Rlm-uY[/YOUTUBE]





Esura said:


> Hey, its what God has given me. It still works as intended.
> 
> Just kills my dream as a porn star thats all.



You can't fool me good sir!


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Women likes dicks, I have one, therefore its all good.

4.33 inches isn't small though. Its average.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

What statistics did you get that from?


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

I made it up, in my mind. 




Shut up punk.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

But it helps to inflate my self-esteem.

Especially when statistics I've seen have ranged from 5' to 6'.
Either way I'm above the cut


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

My penis is so huge I can play RPGs with it. And win.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Well God has given me a very long, flexible tongue and by golly I will use it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not a woman, you're not selling me on that shit. 

I'm also confused as to what a "flexible tongue" is. There are people with some kind of weird monster bone tongues that can't move?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2011)

You can have the biggest dick in the world, doesn't mean you using it on anyone 

Is 4.33 really average though? I always thought I was average but if that's average, I'm even above that. NICE


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> You can have the biggest dick in the world, doesn't mean you using it on anyone
> 
> Is 4.33 really average though? I always thought I was average but if that's average, I'm even above that. NICE



It's not average, but it's still an ego boost.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> You can have the biggest dick in the world, doesn't mean you using it on anyone
> 
> Is 4.33 really average though? I always thought I was average but if that's average, I'm even above that. NICE



Eh, I haven't really been in a mood to go out for sex as of late. Too much shit going on right now. I think its been about.....four or five months since I last had sex.

But, actually, 5.1 is average technically.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> But, actually, 5.1 is average technically.



Is that counting Jews, Asians, politicians and doctors?


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Is that counting Jews, Asians, politicians and doctors?



Its the worldwide average.

But I  anyways.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 6, 2011)

why did this topic turn into talking about average penis length

and isnt average whitemale penis length like 14cm btw

(contributing to this very important discussion)


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

Do I have to do another recap?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2011)

Well let's put it this way. This thread is about RPG. You'll be happy to know almost everyone in here should have a bigger dick then all those JRPG creators. Tus this gives me a ego boost


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Well let's put it this way. This thread is about RPG. You'll be happy to know almost everyone in here should have a bigger dick then all those JRPG creators. Tus this gives me a ego boost



Yeah but they're Asian, I already knew that


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Well let's put it this way. This thread is about RPG. You'll be happy to know almost everyone in here should have a bigger dick then all those JRPG creators. Tus this gives me a ego boost



Agreed. This should be the topic ender right here.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok, back to RPGs.

I'm going to finish Mass Effect 2 instead of Operation Personae. Its not like I'm in any rush or anything.

Wait...I'm supposed to talk about RPGs....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 6, 2011)

Can you stay on one single goal esura?


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Its haaard! I have too many fucking games to play. :sad

I tried getting back into Persona 1 but I don't feel like playing it...instead, I played Quendan for 10 fucking hours.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its haaard! I have too many fucking games to play. :sad
> 
> I tried getting back into Persona 1 but I don't feel like playing it...instead, I played Quendan for 10 fucking hours.



You pick RPG of all games to try and multi task, crazy foo


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok, you have a point crazy. 

Maybe I should just focus on PS3 games for right now for starters. Its not like my PSP or PS2 games are going anywhere. 

Most RPGs this gen are short so boom.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its haaard! I have too many fucking games to play. :sad
> 
> I tried getting back into Persona 1 but I don't feel like playing it...instead, I played Quendan for 10 fucking hours.



Skipping through 20 different RPG's just means you forget their plot, which coincidentally should be one of the reasons your playing an rpg in the first place then again every game now a days has a plot.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Skipping through 20 different RPG's just means you forget their plot, which coincidentally should be one of the reasons your playing an rpg in the first place then again every game now a days has a plot.



I still remember Ar Tonelico, Atelier Rorona, and Persona 1's plot after playing them for a few.

Maybe I need to STOP buying RPGs for a minute but I can't help it. This is the month for RPGs.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2011)

Honestly I never forget the plot of any RPG I play...weird as it may be and as much as I hate the plot, I always remember it. Plot sticks with me so I can come back to a RPG no problem. It's going back to a RPG and getting lost...Tales


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

Confused you got lost in Tales?

Any who I can remember plot when I go back to the game in term's of the vagueness of it.
The problem is I don't remember where in the plot I left off usually.
Thankfully Tales of games come with Synopsis' so it's easy to recall what I'm supposed to do next.
I despise when I come back to a game after awhile and theres no cue for where I have to go and I've forgotten where I have to go but remember everything else...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 6, 2011)

This one RPG I played Cross edge, I stopped for like 3 months then I decided to touch it again. Had no idea where the fuck I was and couldn't figure out where to go so I just said fuck it and haven't touched it since.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Cross Edge kind of blows.

Has anyone played Disgaea 4 yet? I'm considering getting it on the morrow....thus adding more RPGs to an already large RPG backlog. :sigh


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2011)

Play a non-rpg game or I'ma kill you!!!

Actually I just got Disagea 4 in the mail. It'll be the last game I play tho out of my four I'm playing atm


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Play a non-rpg game or I'ma kill you!!!
> 
> Actually I just got Disagea 4 in the mail. It'll be the last game I play tho out of my four I'm playing atm



Well I just got finished playing and enjoying Deus Ex if that counts. 

I kid, I kid.


I thought you didn't like NIS? Why is you buying a NIS game?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh sorry. When I say "In The Mail" I mean gamefly. Last game I ever bought from NIS was Soul Nomad.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea I like Jrpg, this is a bleepin rpg thread; but I play other games as well; Left 4 Dead, Dead Space, Assassin's Creed, Gran Turismo, Forza, God of War, Metal Gear Solid, Halo, Half Life, Silent Hill, Resident Evil, Gears of War etc. 

So if we dont even count the games NIS published the number goes even down, but it doesnt change the fact that what was released from them is pretty good, not crap as stated by crazymtf, and in small quantities, not mass spamming. But excuse me, crazymtf, reviews games online, excuse me this "weebo" didnt know he was speaking to Roger Ebert. You want your medal now or later.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Kira, I like NIS so I'm with ya.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Yea I like Jrpg, this is a bleepin rpg thread; but I play other games as well; Left 4 Dead, Dead Space, Assassin's Creed, *Gran Turismo, Forza,* God of War, Metal Gear Solid, Halo, Half Life, Silent Hill, Resident Evil, Gears of War etc.
> 
> So if we dont even count the games NIS published the number goes even down, but it doesnt change the fact that what was released from them is pretty good, not crap as stated by crazymtf, and in small quantities, not mass spamming. But excuse me, crazymtf, reviews games online, excuse me this "weebo" didnt know he was speaking to Roger Ebert. You want your medal now or later.



And I thought I was alone on NF.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm waiting for GT5 to get cheap before I buy. I never actually played a sim racer before, unless Pole Position count and I hate that shit.

Anyways, am I lame for opting for default Shepard in ME2? I just changed his name to my real name. These character creation tools shit suck.

EDIT: Can someone hook me up with a decent Tali render? I'm making a new set despite my mouse problems.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Yea I like Jrpg, this is a bleepin rpg thread; but I play other games as well; Left 4 Dead, Dead Space, Assassin's Creed, Gran Turismo, Forza, God of War, Metal Gear Solid, Halo, Half Life, Silent Hill, Resident Evil, Gears of War etc.
> 
> So if we dont even count the games NIS published the number goes even down, but it doesnt change the fact that what was released from them is pretty good, not crap as stated by crazymtf, and in small quantities, not mass spamming. But excuse me, crazymtf, reviews games online, excuse me this "weebo" didnt know he was speaking to Roger Ebert. You want your medal now or later.



Congrats, you play every single popular game. You want a medal? cwatididthur? I play all those, almost every JRPG out since ps2, and I still play shit games cause, gasp, I review them. I'm not really sure what your problem with me is, but hop off NIS's nuts. They are a average company with one strong franchise and it's not a very good one, just the only one that sells somewhat decent *Disagea*. 

Also it's weeboo. And yes bow down to me and give me my medal


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, you two remind me of how Krory and I used to be.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2011)

Meh dude is all upset that I'm telling the truth. He needs to chill, NIS is a below average company is all. If you wanna be fair after all. It's not fair for companies who try creating amazing games and then companies like NIS getting called great for the horse shit they release. Come on now


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

To be fair, he sees quality in NIS games. There are many people who like NIS games and don't consider them shit. Its truly hard to judge games with absolute objectivity, you of all people should know this considering you are a reviewer. The gaming community is vast and diverse with a little bit of something for everyone ya know.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2011)

True. I don't mind people liking NIS. Then again people shouldn't mind me seeing their titles as shit. And when asked what I think is wrong with JRPG, like you did, I answered with that cause I feel personally that's the problem.


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, its understandable.

At least you didn't go, "ALL JRPGS ARE THE SAME" route, which everyone who knows anything knows that's bullshit.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 7, 2011)

All games that are a part of a genre are the same as the games of said genre.

genre.


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Completely missed my point.


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Fuck, I saw screenshots of Skyrim and I want to buy it now despite just ragging on Bethesda being shit developers and knowing its going to have hella dumb bugs. 

I'm such a fickle gamer sometimes.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2011)

I didn't run into to many bugs with Oblivion or Fallout 3 to be honest. Just a few.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Cross Edge kind of blows.
> 
> Has anyone played Disgaea 4 yet? I'm considering getting it on the morrow....thus adding more RPGs to an already large RPG backlog. :sigh


Probably picking it up this weekend. 

Shit, maybe I will stop by on the way home from work today and get it. 


crazymtf said:


> Play a non-rpg game or I'ma kill you!!!
> 
> Actually I just got Disagea 4 in the mail. It'll be the last game I play tho out of my four I'm playing atm



I didn't think malls existed anymore.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Completely missed my point.



What point?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 7, 2011)

*The Tales Of Two Xillia Anime Openings*



> Tales of Xillia will be released in Japan tomorrow, and Namco Bandai have released the game’s two opening movies, one for Jude Mathis and the other for Milla Maxwell. As reported previously, Ufotable — who are making quite the name for themselves — worked on the animated cutscenes for Tales of Xillia.
> 
> Ufotable have also worked on the  cutscenes for Gods Eater Burst and are heavily involved with Type-Moon projects as well, such as the Kara no Kyoukai movies and upcoming Fate/Zero anime series.



*Source*:


*Persona 4: The Golden Screenshots Show New Character And Event Scenes*

*Source*:


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 7, 2011)

Maire kinda looks like a Naoto clone so far...getting hyped for Madouka though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Did someone say Maxwell?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 7, 2011)

I really wanted to post the Xillia news *sadpanda*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

I want to play video games but I'm at work.


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What point?



If you didn't get it from reading it you will never get it anyways whether I explained it to you or not.






Wow...I have been a dick lately huh? 



EDIT: Niiiice I've been promoted!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> If you didn't get it from reading it you will never get it anyways whether I explained it to you or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, sure....


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, I like this section and this would be the only section in the forum I would like to run. I have mod experience from previous forums too.

Sucks this is a cruel joke from Gooba.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 7, 2011)

All I see is green...and im still orange  

Oh what the hell


----------



## Gnome (Sep 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> If you didn't get it from reading it you will never get it anyways whether I explained it to you or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't tell a joke post when you see it?

500 Internal server error


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 7, 2011)

this has become most interesting


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

So should I buy Disgaea 4 on the way home or not? I'm getting close to finishing BoFIV, but I think I could squeeze in D4 and play simultaneously.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 7, 2011)

Get it. I've heard its very good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

If I remember.

I probably won't remember.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 7, 2011)

you'll remember :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

I already forgot what I was supposed to 'member.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So should I buy Disgaea 4 on the way home or not? I'm getting close to finishing BoFIV, but I think I could squeeze in D4 and play simultaneously.



Just saw a review of Disgaea 4 and it got a 8.5 out of 10 and from what I saw it looked very good so I'd say go get it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 7, 2011)

I personally dont like Disgaea, but ive only played the 2nd and only gotten to part of ch3, so I'm not sure...


----------



## Scizor (Sep 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So should I buy Disgaea 4 on the way home or not? I'm getting close to finishing BoFIV, but I think I could squeeze in D4 and play simultaneously.



I'd say get it, play it and then post a CMX Disgaea 4 review thread


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 7, 2011)

That would be luzly


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 7, 2011)

Xillia spoilers were pretty interesting. The hi-ougi's shown were boss


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Man it would take a while to finish and review a brand new game the size of Disgaea 4. I could do that though. I could totally do it.



Expect review thread in 8 months.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 7, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Xillia spoilers were pretty interesting. The hi-ougi's shown were boss



New stuff, or?



CrazyMoronX said:


> Man it would take a while to finish and review a brand new game the size of Disgaea 4. I could do that though. I could totally do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Expect review thread in 8 months.



I'll be waiting


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

In the meantime we can construct a list of our top 10 SRPGs of all time.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2011)

Devil Survivor, FFT, FFTA, Tactics Ogre, Advance wars something strike, Disgaea 1, Fire Emblem something and or other.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 7, 2011)

FFTA 

lets take one of the most awesome SRPGs ever, give it an awful plot and a stupid judge system which doesn't make any sense.

fuck. dat. shit.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2011)

FFTA was fine, it's only issue was it was easy.
The plot was fine, and the mechanics them self were fine.

Deal with it.


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Devil Survivor is the only correct answer. That and Vandal Hearts and Valkyria Chronicles (it counts bitch).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Those aren't lists.


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

I say it is.

I am king of this thread thus what I say goes.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 7, 2011)

Bullshit. Fire Emblem says Hi to your bullshit


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> I say it is.
> 
> I am 3rd in command of this thread thus what I say goes once it passes Ensoriki's approval.




I have yet to approve your statement.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 7, 2011)

Seconded.

Even if the quality has taken an unfortunate dive, GBA Fire Emblem games are top fucking shelf.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Bullshit. Fire Emblem says Hi to your bullshit



Fire Emblem is meh, I only put it because I couldn't think of any SRPG's other than Yggdra Union but that game is terrible.

The GBA ones? Whoa what GBA ones are we talking about, Sacred Stones or Roy is our boy?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

I liked Fire Emblem, but they are far too linear.


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Bullshit. Fire Emblem says Hi to your bullshit


Any Disgaea > Any Fire Emblem



ensoriki said:


> I have yet to approve your statement.


I have most posts in this thread, therefore I am king. CMX is my second in command.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Any Disgaea > Any Fire Emblem


I have no issues with this statement.
Statement approved.



> I have most posts in this thread, therefore I am king. CMX is my second in command.



On the contrary having the most posts in this thread makes you a whore, not a King.
This is why I am your pimp.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a question for you all RPGers i'm looking for a good long RPG for my ps3 any suggestions?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

I have the most posts. 


Or at least I will. You better watch your damn self.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I have a question for you all RPGers i'm looking for a good long RPG for my ps3 any suggestions?



Xenoblade...oh wait 

In all seriousness.
For the best answer say what you've played already.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll be coming up pretty damn soon  



Esura said:


> Any Disgaea > Any Fire Emblem



Psh, get thge dream out of your head  Fire emblem is just as good as Disgaea. don't lie to yourself


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 7, 2011)

What Ens said, depending on what you say effects our choices for you :33


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 7, 2011)

It's a rather long list of RPG's i have played but here it goes

Kingdom hearts
Final Fantasy 7,8,9,10,12
Chrono Cross
Legend of dragoon
Elder scrollsblivion
Eternal sonata
Tales of Vesperia
Tales of symphonia 1 and 2

and thats about it i think.


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> It's a rather long list of RPG's i have played but here it goes
> 
> Kingdom hearts
> Final Fantasy 7,8,9,10,12
> ...



Final Fantasy XIII is just the game for you then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I have a question for you all RPGers i'm looking for a good long RPG for my ps3 any suggestions?



NEIR (it's long if you count replay value)
Eternal Sonata (average RPG length)
[sRPG] Disgaea 3 (see NEIR)


Problem is most of the PS3 RPGs aren't very long. And there aren't very many good ones at all either.


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

He already got Eternal Sonata dude.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

CBA to read his other posts.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 7, 2011)

What are you all's thoughts on the fallout series does that count as an RPG?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

It kinda counts but I hated it.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 7, 2011)

Fallout 3 is a good game, CMX is a hater.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

A hater of bad, boring-ass games.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 7, 2011)

Dead Island seems pretty good. Pretty much Boarderlands but with zombies.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 7, 2011)

Get New Vegas.  

And going with Nier on this one, too.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 7, 2011)

Can i ask what Nier is about like what is it's premise?


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

New Vegas is a buggy piece of shit, don't buy it! 

But Nier is an action RPG about a man named Nier trying to find a cure for his daughter, Yonah who is infected with a disease called the Black Scrawl, however his journey is full of trials and tribulations against incredible odds. He will meet three companions who will aid him in his search for not only for a cure for his daughter, but the truth of the world.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 7, 2011)

I haven't had a single glitch with New Vegas.  

Nier's story is pretty cool in that you're just a badass trying to save his daughter from dying, instead of using the power of love, friendship and you're barely nubile, androgynous male body to save the world.  

And the actual story/ending is pretty twisted.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 7, 2011)

That actually seems pretty interesting.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 7, 2011)

Man based on the response in Japan, Xillia seems almost a lock to come out here, 200,000 preordered, thats pretty solid for any none CoD/Halo game, let alone an rpg. Although I must say based on the characters and story, Im more excited about Grace F, I dont really see the appeal of playing as a 15 year old doctor who is a melee fighter, with some blonde airhead who may or may not be some sort of god like entity as the other choice. That being said I'll be preordering my collector's edition when they decided to announce. The Vesperia one is near impossible to get outside of ebay. 

Picked up the collector's edition of xenoblade, so I look forward to that one, now to wait for the European release of Last Story. 

And what the hell is up with Nintendo, as if the whole xeno/ls/tower thing wasnt bad enough; dragon quest x will be primarily online, and there is talk of a paid subscription ala psu or everquest. I cant say I was a fan of them bastardizing the numbered FF games with an mmo like 11, should have been a spinoff, but at least 11 and 14 are free to play. 

I can see why rune factor jumped to the ps3 with the next title. 


@bossy, fallout is weird like that, I played the ps3 version of 3 and never had a single glitch  and it was one of the most glitched games to come out in a while; so I guess its the luck of the draw.

@vespy if you import Vesperia for the ps3, Ive got like 150 hours out of the xbox version so far, with maybe another 10-30 to go.


----------



## Satou (Sep 7, 2011)

There are multiple endings in Nier as well, so it does have replay value in that aspect.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nier sounds kinda cool. anyone heard of infinte undiscovery or quanrum solace? Are they any good?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 7, 2011)

Satou said:


> There are multiple endings in Nier as well, so it does have replay value in that aspect.



Yeah, as you replay it, and they get progressively worse, until:


*Spoiler*: __ 





It deletes your game.  

Fucking 4th wall.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 7, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah, as you replay it, and they get progressively worse, until:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The fuck? Is that really true?


----------



## Satou (Sep 7, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> The fuck? Is that really true?



Endings C or D.  You can choose whether you want that to happen  based on a decision you make.  I could say the reasoning, but I'll wait to see if people want to read those spoilers first.  Regardless, the game warns you of the possible game deleting, so it's not like you have to do it.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 7, 2011)

It makes sense within the context, in a meta sort of way.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 7, 2011)

Are there any good JRPG'S  out there currently?


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, everyone saying that Disgaea 4 is the best SRPG out.

I got it but I haven't opened it yet. I was going to get Dead Island but I dunno....


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 7, 2011)

Is Disgaea 4 for the ps3? i might have to check that out cause i really enjoy RPG'S.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, everyone saying that Disgaea 4 is the best SRPG out.
> 
> I got it but I haven't opened it yet. I was going to get Dead Island but I dunno....



I'd say get Dead Island so we can play, but you only got a ps3


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh come on, tell me you got it for PS3?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2011)

No. I always play online with people on 360, never ps3.


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

You suck then. 

That would explain why you are never online on the PSN. 

Is Dead Island good? I do have a 360 in my house hold but we only use it for Kinect games with my niece and shit so I'll be getting it on PS3.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2011)

I only played like 4 hours with my roommate but it was fun as hell. I liked it anyway!


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 8, 2011)

And....Tales of Xillia is out! now to see in the morning how well its sells will do.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> You suck then.
> 
> That would explain why you are never online on the PSN.
> 
> Is Dead Island good? I do have a 360 in my house hold but we only use it for Kinect games with my niece and shit so I'll be getting it on PS3.



Why don't you add me on PSN then ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? 

I'm always on, but never playing a game lol.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 8, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> It's a rather long list of RPG's i have played but here it goes
> 
> Kingdom hearts
> Final Fantasy 7,8,9,10,12
> ...


this list was a bit too long so i didnt read all the way through it but how about tales of vesperia?



			
				ensoriki said:
			
		

> FFTA was fine, it's only issue was it was easy.
> The plot was fine, and the mechanics them self were fine.
> 
> Deal with it.


i refuse to deal with anything. i think you're wrong.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 8, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> And....Tales of Xillia is out! now to see in the morning how well its sells will do.



Yeah. =)

And now the crucial time of 'getting localized or not' begins. *crosses fingers*


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 8, 2011)

I say we may hear about it come TGS, thats roughly a week away, and if sales do as well as I see them doing, I don't see where there's any risk localizing it. They could definitely market it here well, if they go through the right people. It'll be worth the effort, and the fans are making it obvious we want the game. No matter how much the cost.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 8, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I say we may hear about it come TGS, thats roughly a week away, and if sales do as well as I see them doing, I don't see where there's any risk localizing it. They could definitely market it here well, if they go through the right people. It'll be worth the effort, and the fans are making it obvious we want the game. No matter how much the cost.



I've read that 'the west' has let them down severly in the past and that that's the reason that most games don't leave Japan. 

But I agree with you 100%, though. Xillia will definitely provide a profit for them, if they'd release it outside of Japan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

I didn't forget to get that game last night. But they didn't fucking have it. 

I ordered Disgaea instead on the Internet. Now I gotta wait for shipping.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I've read that 'the west' has let them down severly in the past and that that's the reason that most games don't leave Japan.
> 
> But I agree with you 100%, though. Xillia will definitely provide a profit for them, if they'd release it outside of Japan.



Well, here's the thing, if we ignore 2nd editions (and it still hasn't been made clear to me if the lack of localized Symphia/Vesperia 2nd editions is Namco Bandai's "fault" or Nintendo/Microsoft's), how many main Tales games have been not localized since Rebirth? Just two, and both were DS games. I could see fans' anxiety being reasonable if Namco hadn't brought over Legendia, Abyss, Vesperia, or Graces, but we've had all 4 in a row in terms of the consoles Tales. That's a pretty good track record. The only way I would see myself worrying if this was a Wii title, because of the whole Wii/third-party RPG issues going on right now, but it's a PS3 title, so I'm not too worried as of yet.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 8, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> Well, here's the thing, if we ignore 2nd editions (and it still hasn't been made clear to me if the lack of localized Symphia/Vesperia 2nd editions is Namco Bandai's "fault" or Nintendo/Microsoft's), how many main Tales games have been not localized since Rebirth? Just two, and both were DS games. I could see fans' anxiety being reasonable if Namco hadn't brought over Legendia, Abyss, Vesperia, or Graces, but we've had all 4 in a row in terms of the consoles Tales. That's a pretty good track record. The only way I would see myself worrying if this was a Wii title, because of the whole Wii/third-party RPG issues going on right now, but it's a PS3 title, so I'm not too worried as of yet.



Why would you start counting after Rebirth, though?

Destiny, Destiny II, Rebirth and the two DS games haven't been localized. 

But I do understand what you mean and I appreciate your positive look on the situation, as it certainly brings hope.

But I'm still a little skeptical.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Symphonia was probably the best of the series,along with Vesperia imo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

Phantasia is the best one.  Symphonia is terribly overrated.


----------



## BVB (Sep 8, 2011)

Anyone here, who has finished Tactics Ogre : Let us Cling together for the PSP?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> Anyone here, who has finished Tactics Ogre : Let us Cling together for the PSP?


Im still playing this game, man it needs LOTS of hours to spend


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Phantasia is the best one.  Symphonia is terribly overrated.


i agree with the second statement but tales of the abyss is the best one.  and then vesperia and tales of destiny 2 (aka eternia, the one on ps1).


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

Eternia > all

Meredy


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Why would you start counting after Rebirth, though?
> 
> Destiny, Destiny II, Rebirth and the two DS games haven't been localized.
> 
> ...



I didn't count Destiny and Destiny II since they came out before Rebirth. So, after Rebirth, all 4 console titles have been localized save Xillia as of yet. I think that's a good sign. I also see why they might not risk bringing over the DS titles, since the DS is overloaded with RPGs and they might fear getting lost in the mix. Abyss has an established fanbase (not to mention initial sales were probably low due to it coming out close to Final Fantasy XII in the US) so that's probably why we got that one.

As for the ones I've played, Abyss is the best, with Symphonia and Vesperia tied for second close behind it. I just started Legendia (got the first 4 party members so far). Meh, it's okay. Sucks that apparently the second half of the game has no voice acting. Also, gezzus christ, when that ninja spoke, I took a step back. Totally looked like a chick in the anime opening cutscene.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 8, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> I didn't count Destiny and Destiny II since they came out before Rebirth. So, after Rebirth, all 4 console titles have been localized save Xillia as of yet. I think that's a good sign. I also see why they might not risk bringing over the DS titles, since the DS is overloaded with RPGs and they might fear getting lost in the mix. Abyss has an established fanbase (not to mention initial sales were probably low due to it coming out close to Final Fantasy XII in the US) so that's probably why we got that one.
> 
> As for the ones I've played, Abyss is the best, with Symphonia and Vesperia tied for second close behind it. I just started Legendia (got the first 4 party members so far). Meh, it's okay. Sucks that apparently the second half of the game has no voice acting. *Also, gezzus christ, when that ninja spoke, I took a step back. Totally looked like a chick in the anime opening cutscene.*



Don't worry I had the same reaction to Jay as well. He should've been female, it would've made it less awkward.


----------



## BVB (Sep 8, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Im still playing this game, man it needs LOTS of hours to spend



I already finished all the routes and am now trying to do all sidequests..

but one of them is giving me problems >_>

try using AI for easy fights.. you can do different things while they fight, but you should take in mind that they are item-whores.


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

Fucking Gamestop ran out of the premmies so I got the regular edition of Disgaea 4. Typically I would order online on Amazon (they still have Premiums), but I'm using a Gamestop coupon to get Disgaea 4 for $25 bucks off so I have to buy from Gamestop. I'm trying to be cheap on my game purchases right now.

Whats in the premiums anyways?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 8, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> I didn't count Destiny and Destiny II since they came out before Rebirth. So, after Rebirth, all 4 console titles have been localized save Xillia as of yet. I think that's a good sign. I also see why they might not risk bringing over the DS titles, since the DS is overloaded with RPGs and they might fear getting lost in the mix. Abyss has an established fanbase (not to mention initial sales were probably low due to it coming out close to Final Fantasy XII in the US) so that's probably why we got that one.



I understand, and I do agree. =)




Esura said:


> Fucking Gamestop ran out of the premmies so I got the regular edition of Disgaea 4. Typically I would order online on Amazon (they still have Premiums), but I'm using a Gamestop coupon to get Disgaea 4 for $25 bucks off so I have to buy from Gamestop. I'm trying to be cheap on my game purchases right now.
> 
> Whats in the premiums anyways?



A Fuuka (sp?) figurine, a small in size artbook and a bigger box surrounding the game and the additional content, if I recall correctly.

This is the first game I choose to buy the normal version over the premium edition; the additional content didn't catch my interest.


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

Disgaea 4 just looks like the odd duck in every other NIS game I have. 

Ar Tonelico? Premium
Atelier Rorona? Premium
Atelier Totori? preordered Premium

Only NIS game I don't have a Premium of besides Disgaea 4 is Disgaea 3, and I don't think they were doing premiums then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

What the fuck is so premium about it anyway?


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

Its in a big boss and it has a toy and a art book, for $60. Regular copies are $50. I got this game for $25 due to my Gamestop coupon though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

Nobody told me there was an art book. 

Damn, too late.


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

I tend to get special editions of whatever Japanese game out no matter what since they only cost the standard MSRP. Don't give a shit about Western game special editions though, too damn expensive.

Well, in a way, I think regular edition Disgaea 4 would fit in my collection because I have no special edition for Disgaea 3.


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

Fuck, I wish I could of used my Gamestop coupon on Amazon. Gamestop never have what I fucking want nowadays.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

Let's knock over a gamestop and take all their games.


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

And sell them on Ebay at dumb low prices, because we'll profit regardless! 


I've actually wondered if I ever bought a stolen new copy of a game before unintentionally on Ebay though. I managed to buy Mass Effect 2 for PS3 at $30 bucks brand new on Ebay a day after release. Same with Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes. Let us do that. We'll funnel the cash into an untraceable account of course.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes. Let us do that. We'll funnel the cash into an untraceable account of course.


I am a Nigerian doctor who looks after an orphanage, you should transfer your money to my account

ps. God bless you


----------



## BVB (Sep 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I beat the PSX version a slew of different times but I have yet to finish the PSP one.
> 
> Why?



there are several new characters.

I don't know if Warren is one of them and he is the one I'm trying to get but have problems in the Palace of the Dead.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> I already finished all the routes and am now trying to do all sidequests..
> 
> but one of them is giving me problems >_>
> 
> try using AI for easy fights.. you can do different things while they fight, but you should take in mind that they are item-whores.


It took me ages at the beginning to get around the shit 
One thing im sure about this game, Archers are damn cheating.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 8, 2011)

So how long have you all been into roleplaying games?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmm me i think since i was 5 or 6 and played my first final fantasy on nes


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Baiten kaitos got amazing soundtrack tho, i really like it XD


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> So how long have you all been into roleplaying games?


Since FFVII came out.



Hugo Hill said:


> But ... God will bless you, think of the children



You are going to hell trying to steal my money off my stolen goods.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 8, 2011)

I like to think i grew up in the golden age of roleplaying games like Secret of mana and chrono trigger and all of them even though i never beat them.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Anyone remembers the mystic Quest? XD
Also, when i played Chrono trigger for first time i was really enticed by it, i remember spending so much time talking about it at school and trying to find new secrets and stuff! XD


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

That was the same for me with FFVII. Such a dreamy game. pek


----------



## BVB (Sep 8, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> It took me ages at the beginning to get around the shit
> One thing im sure about this game, Archers are damn cheating.



archers are godmode.

I have 2-3 archers in my team. Canopus is one of them.. finishing the bosses with the finishing move after 4-5 rounds is boss. 

Only tiring thing is leveling the jobs..

I've to level the Lord-job now.. I'm ~31 and the Lord is lvl1.. happy grinding


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> there are several new characters.
> 
> I don't know if Warren is one of them and he is the one I'm trying to get but have problems in the Palace of the Dead.


Yeah, I think Warren is one you can get now actually. I read something about that.

Ironically wizards suck ass now.


Vespy89 said:


> So how long have you all been into roleplaying games?


Since I was 12 or so. Been playin' all dem vidya games.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 8, 2011)

Chrono trigger was great so why was Chrono Cross made as it's successor that seems like a bonehead move by the developer.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> archers are godmode.
> 
> I have 2-3 archers in my team. Canopus is one of them.. finishing the bosses with the finishing move after 4-5 rounds is boss.
> 
> ...


Man, i never played the PSX version of so when i first tried this stuff i was like.. " wtf i got some many things i c do lol so many options OMG help!"
yeah, the grid fest in this game is beyond godlike XD


Vespy89 said:


> Chrono trigger was great so why was Chrono Cross made as it's successor that seems like a bonehead move by the developer.


I actually liked Chrono Cross a lot, maybe the music is what made it good but i really enjoyed playing it XD


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 8, 2011)

I tried playing it a couple of times but the disc kept freezing up and haven't found a good copy since i'd love to play it again though.


----------



## BVB (Sep 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I think Warren is one you can get now actually. I read something about that.
> 
> Ironically wizards suck ass now.
> 
> Since I was 12 or so. Been playin' all dem vidya games.



they really do suck.

I had mine till lvl17 but dropped him inbetween because he was deadweight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

Same. In the PSX version I had a bunch of wizards. They were badass. Powerhouses. Gods. Now it's like all their attacks are weak and single-target only and worthless.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Biggest problem with them its that they die like fuck :S


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Chrono trigger was great so why was Chrono Cross made as it's successor that seems like a bonehead move by the developer.



I liked cross, maybe its cuz I played played cross before trigger. As for RPGs I've been playing them since around 2000 when i got Legend of Dragoon on PSX.


----------



## BVB (Sep 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Same. In the PSX version I had a bunch of wizards. They were badass. Powerhouses. Gods. Now it's like all their attacks are weak and single-target only and worthless.



I've only tested the normal wizard yet.. the other caster jobs expept cleric I haven't tested yet.



LivingHitokiri said:


> Biggest problem with them its that they die like fuck :S



well, as do clerics, they wear cloth and the imba-arrows of the archers rape everything.


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

Are you talking about Tactics Ogre or Disgaea 44?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> I've only tested the normal wizard yet.. the other caster jobs expept cleric I haven't tested yet.
> 
> 
> 
> well, as do clerics, they wear cloth and the imba-arrows of the archers rape everything.



Clerics are pretty useful for boosting speed, healing, resurrecting. You can do most of those jobs with a Knight though with a Lobber and he pulls double duty as a tank. But I still like clerics just so they can specialize and exorcise shit.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Are you talking about Tactics Ogre or Disgaea 44?



Disgaea I put over 80hrs into that game, only to get the bad end. that was a real turn off. too bad i really liked the humour.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

That's when you replay and get the good one easily since you're overleveled.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's when you replay and get the good one easily since you're overleveled.


I tried doing that by playing Etna's storyline but the enemies were scaled up to my level. this was the DS version, is the PS2 version different?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

How can you get a bad ending on Disgaea????????
Ps2 version got no etna or coop whatsoever


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 8, 2011)

I would like to get you all's opinions on Legend of dragoon cause i might need some help with it later on cause i am currently playing it.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> How can you get a bad ending on Disgaea????????
> Ps2 version got no etna or coop whatsoever


the ending i got had both Flonne and Laharl die at the end. Apparently to get the good ending you must not kill any of you party members in any of the  battles throughout the game.



> I would like to get you all's opinions on Legend of dragoon cause i might need some help with it later on cause i am currently playing it.


 Its an awsome game. great gameplay (additions are win), great characters, cool story and some nice music.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah but i hear some of the bosse are hard so i will need some help on how to beat them heck i even had trouble beating Drake the bandit


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Yeah but i hear some of the bosse are hard so i will need some help on how to beat them heck i even had trouble beating Drake the bandit


i didn't have any trouble at all. though i recomend you have that girl with the white dragoon in your party, she's got great healing magic and she was the only one who could revive party members. (no phoenix down in this game).


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 8, 2011)

The only downside to that is her really low attack strength can be a bummer.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> The only downside to that is her really low attack strength can be a bummer.


that, and she never gets addtions. but she has one of the most powerful final attacks. and since she uses white magic and most of the later bosses use black magic, thus her dragoon attacks shit all over the latter bosses (including the the Final Villain).
I haven't tried using her yet, but apparently the girl with blue dragon is also quite powerful and she also has healing magic.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 8, 2011)

I've only made it to the 3rd disc before right after Lloyd becomes a main villain is as far i have gotten.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 9, 2011)

*Tales of Xillia Ships 500,000 Out the Gate​*


> Tales of Xillia has crossed the 500,000 mark in shipments, Namco Bandai announced today. The game was released just yesterday.
> 
> Word of the game's success already came ahead of release. Two weeks ago, producer Makoto Yoshizumi revealed that the game had become the most pre-ordered Tales game ever. (See this story).
> 
> ...



*Soruce:* 

With news like this, it's kinda hopeful we see a Localization.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 9, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> *Tales of Xillia Ships 500,000 Out the Gate​*
> 
> 
> *Soruce:*
> ...



Indeed. =D

Good stuff.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 9, 2011)

I wonder how many they'll sell by the end of the week


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 9, 2011)

hmmm I think the first rpg I played was my bros copy of King quest V; or Mario RPG; my memories a little hazy that far back, but my first ps1 game was FF8.

@esura, really they ran out, I popped into the gamestop here on campus and they  had like 5 or 6; I preordered the Deluxe edition though, cost me 130 with tax but it comes with all of the premium items - fuka, artbook, some other crap; if you preordered you should have gotten an additional soundtrack, and the deluxe has 9 additional figurines - 

I have all the NIS sets, my favorites are probably Alchemists of Arland Atlelier Annie, which came in a set with two figurines limited to 500 sets; and the Mana Khemia with Jesse figurine set; Im debating whether or not to preorder Atelier totori because in Texas you always seem to be able to snag this a few months after they come out in gamestops, hell I can still walk into a gamestop and pick up Deathsmilies, Record of Agarest war naughty edition, not zero, ar tonlico 3, and atelier rorona

this time I have to agree with crazymtf, I prefer sony as a company, but xbox's online system is better and has a lot more people playing it , although if Resistance 3 is coop Ill probably play that online with a buddy 

and I have to agree with the Tales comment, for the most part we end up getting all the recent ones, even though games like Phantasia came out significantly later than their original release, but who knows, they might pull a dragon warrior 1-3 compilation, and release some of those unreleased games in a compilation later 

My personal rating is Symphonia, Vesperia/Phantasia, abyss in that order; i have destiny 1 and 2 (aka eternia) but havent played them yet, although that said even abyss I would rate somewhere in the 8.8 to 9.0 .


----------



## Scizor (Sep 9, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> and I have to agree with the Tales comment, for the most part we end up getting all the recent ones, even though games like Phantasia came out significantly later than their original release, but who knows, they might pull a dragon warrior 1-3 compilation, and release some of those unreleased games in a compilation later



That would be awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2011)

I like Vesperia and Abyss better than Symphonia.  I have never really understood the enthusiasm behind Symphonia.  It seems like it has less interesting characters than the other two.  But maybe that's just me.  -shrug-

I received Disgaea 4 in the mail yesterday.  I'm hesitant to start playing it though.  I've been playing Mass Effect 2 again and am having a hard time putting it down.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 9, 2011)

hey just look at the trend, we ys collections on the psp and ds, phantasy star collection on the gba, and then xbox 360 ps3 in the genesis collections; we are getting the dragon warrior collection, hell even ff has been complied with origins chronicles and anthologies
, we are getting the zone of ender compo, silent hill, metal gear; its always  possible

and by the by, apparently the abyss anime is finally be released official on dvd soon, thats a purchase for me, though id rather have a vesperia anime, or a remake of the symphonia ovas

to me out of all the plot devices, i like the exosphere and the 4 angels, over the adephagos or the phonons , and thats what it boils down to; yes yuri is better lead than llyod, although i like llyod over luke, , although asch is better than luke, but still behind yuri; abyss also importantly has the weakest female cast, I love tear and thats its, in vespera i like rita, estelle, judith, gauche and droite; and in symphonia I like raine, collete, and purple haired ninja chick, and presir is a lot better than kid with the doll, but thats me

are disgaea reviews out yet


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2011)

That Vesperia OVA was pretty outstanding.  It doesn't really work with the 360 port though.  Too many plot inconsistencies.  I guess that's why it was only packaged with the PS3 reimagining.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 9, 2011)

hmmm just checked disgaea 4 is the highest rated since the original at 85-86 on metacritic, thats really high for jrpg especially a niche one like disgaea


----------



## Scizor (Sep 9, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> purple haired ninja chick



Sheena Fujibayasi


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ahh this is for Esura. Finally a video review from Ign is up.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY5N5sX5t-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 9, 2011)

^man what would they say if it was on the ps3 or xbox, graphical limitations are clearly related to mighty wii console


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2011)

Oops forgot to add a clause.

European collector's edition


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> I tried doing that by playing Etna's storyline but the enemies were scaled up to my level. this was the DS version, is the PS2 version different?


The Etna thing is a bonus mode for DS and it's supposed to be a little harder than the normal mode.

The regular new game+ thing you just fight the same enemies from the previous game, giving you a chance to easily blow through it and get different endings.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> hmmm just checked disgaea 4 is the highest rated since the original at 85-86 on metacritic, thats really high for jrpg especially a niche one like disgaea


----------



## Esura (Sep 9, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ahh this is for Esura. Finally a video review from Ign is up.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY5N5sX5t-4[/YOUTUBE]



Yep, changed my stance on Xenoblade.

It went from contemplating modding my Wii to import to not giving a fuck. This game sounds, feels and just look overall like an improved version of FFXII. Do not want. 

Well, back to playing Mass Effect 2 and Disgaea 4.


Btw, its my mom's birthday...so shoutouts to my moms. I love you mom. Hope you are reading this! pek


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 9, 2011)

my pc is too shitty to play xenoblade, i'm only getting 10fps



Esura said:


> Btw, its my mom's birthday...so shoutouts to my moms. I love you mom. Hope you are reading this! pek


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yep, changed my stance on Xenoblade.
> 
> It went from contemplating modding my Wii to import to not giving a fuck. This game sounds, feels and just look overall like an improved version of FFXII. Do not want.
> 
> ...


 Alright...


----------



## Esura (Sep 9, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Alright...



Well, I still hope it gets localized for other people, but the more I read about it and the more I read reviews on it and screen shots and even gameplay videos, it doesn't look like it is worth it imo. Not trying to troll or anything, it just does not seem like my cup of tea.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

Xenoblade looks pretty all right. Not sure about that battle system though.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 9, 2011)

*Namco Bandai Have High Expectations Of Tales of Xillia*



> Namco Bandai have high expectations for Tales of Xillia. They report that they’ve shipped 500,000 copies of the game to Japanese stores already.
> 
> Tales of Xillia was released alongside a specially-themed limited edition PlayStation 3, and is meant to celebrate the series’ 15th anniversary.
> 
> ...



*Source:* 

Same info, different wording.
But the way this is worded, it might somehow, far-off, give hope for localization; maybe their high hopes will cross the ocean.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

Be nice to play that some day.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 9, 2011)

If it does come over here then I would like to have a voice over option.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd like an "all nude" option.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2011)

How did Esura get FF12 from that?

The only FF12 looking thing in that review was the british voices.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> How did Esura get FF12 from that?
> 
> The only FF12 looking thing in that review was the british voices.


 No Idea....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

The characters fight by themselves. That's what I gathered.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2011)

Didn't the reviewer mention it was closer to white knight chronicles?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 9, 2011)

White knight was boring, so hopefully not too much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

Reviewer was a woman, that automatically nullifies any opinion she has on the game mechanics.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Reviewer was a woman, that automatically nullifies any opinion she has on the game mechanics.


:S why?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> :S why?



Let me correct myself for clarification:


That nullifies *any *opinion she might have.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 10, 2011)

I forgot about that, there is a pc version of xenoblade, apparently its dirt cheap too, the collectors edition i got was 95, the regular edition was 70 I think, and the pc was like half that , plus you wouldnt have to mod your wii; then again I wouldnt want to play it on the pc - besides in gaming you always go with the most expensive version


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I forgot about that, *there is a pc version of xenoblade*, apparently its dirt cheap too, the collectors edition i got was 95, the regular edition was 70 I think, and the pc was like half that , plus you wouldnt have to mod your wii; then again I wouldnt want to play it on the pc - besides in gaming you always go with the most expensive version


??                  ?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 10, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> ??                  ?


there isn't, no clue where he came up with that one.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 10, 2011)

no my dad went to the store on the czech republic and they had the two console copies and according to him there was also a pc version, I wasnt there so I cant say for sure, but considering pc games are the only thing played pretty much in the czech republic I didnt think that it was out of the relam of possiblity

so I  have no idea what exactly they were selling, Ill have to ask later


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2011)

That was probably a copy. Other countries sell bootleg copies of games, movies, music etc., particularly countries like China and Brazil.

Although you can find bootleg copies of movies here in the US too, there is always someone selling on the corner.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2011)

Grand old age of pirates has never died


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2011)

Hell, I was planning on doing some corner selling of bootleg movies when I was a teenager. I swear I think they pay the cops off cause the cops do not bother them at all.

This the US babeh.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Then it would be better for you to buy it probably. Most people wouldn't care to wait.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Same. Although I still hate my ISP for different reasons.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 10, 2011)

So I was trying to find some videos on Tales of the abyss 3D and I came across this one.

[YOUTUBE]03dMUSXWam0[/YOUTUBE]

This video got me into the mood again to play ToA. Don't know if I would get the 3D one though, maybe.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 10, 2011)

See thats the werid thing though. It was the same legit store that was selling the regular and collector's edition, that also sold this 3rd version. Why would they sell a bootleg when they sell the original legimate releases right next to it, and why would it be pc of all things, if the original game is wii?

They dont have best buys, but he went to equivalent of that, he didnt buy this from some shady street vendor. Oh well, he gets back in 10 days Ill ask then.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Negotiate With Demons In Persona 2: Innocent Sin*



> Last week Atlus announced that Persona 2: Innocent Sin would be coming to North America this September. With the release date near in sight the publisher has released a new batch of screenshots and a new trailer showing off the demon negotiation and summoning aspects available to players in the game.
> 
> The PSP port has been modified to support the PSP's widescreen 16:9 aspect ratio and higher resolution display and audio. It also features extras not found in the original PlayStation version of the game, including new sidequests in the game's Climax Theater and the choice of switching between the remastered and original soundtracks, which should make those who were annoyed at the change in the original Persona PSP port very happy.
> 
> Persona 2: Innocent Sin will be released on September 20 in North America. All pre-order copies of the game will come with a special 10-track soundtrack CD featuring music from the game.



*Source*:


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 11, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> So I was trying to find some videos on Tales of the abyss 3D and I came across this one.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]03dMUSXWam0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This video got me into the mood again to play ToA. Don't know if I would get the 3D one though, maybe.



Looking good. TOA never got released (in the UK) So I most likely will be picking up the 3ds remake.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 11, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> So I was trying to find some videos on Tales of the abyss 3D and I came across this one.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]03dMUSXWam0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This video got me into the mood again to play ToA. Don't know if I would get the 3D one though, maybe.



ToA is my favorite tales game to date, but the lack of additional content (I know of) and the fact I don't own a 3DS (yet) keep me from being hyped, entirely.

Plus I can just play the PS2 version ^^


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X248V1Q3pXk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> Anyone played Baten Kaitos on Gamecube? game is great so far, awesome gameplay, though voice acting leaves a lot to be desired
> 
> 
> But ... God will bless you, think of the children



Yes, The ToD tribute where you fight slimes made m lol. Remember playing that back in the day...now i wanna damn it....


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X248V1Q3pXk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



At first I thought that was for the PS1. I was like holy shit the animations!

Still pretty awesome how he knocked out that mountain with that puny man.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 12, 2011)

*The Japan Preview: 9/11/11 Edition (Tales of Xillia > 450k)*​


> One of the major games of September 2011 launched this week in Japan. Namco-Bandai's Tales of Xillia was the title - and its sales did not dissapoint. Week one figures came to 479,000 units, which makes sense given the final preorders reached just under 300,000 units on the eve of release. Since a PS3 + Tales bundle was available this week, PS3 hardware sales should also be up substantially this week. The 479,000 is meant Tales games bundled with PS3. Other than Tales, it was a fairly average week for software.
> 
> 1) Tales of Xillia (PS3) - 479,000
> 
> ...




Wow, what a fucking gap


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

You guys love torturing yourselves do ya?


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 12, 2011)

Yup. I have patience, but I'll also import it if need be


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Yup. I have patience, but I'll also import it if need be



You have changed your set to a non-Xillia one.

/promise.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 12, 2011)

Scizor said:


> You have changed your set to a non-Xillia one.
> 
> /promise.



Hey! the games out in japan already. I said I was keeping it til it came out  and I still have the Video cut. and Im making another video cut for Xillia


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Hey! the games out in japan already. I said I was keeping it til it came out  and I still have the Video cut. and Im making another video cut for Xillia



Alright, alright 
___________________


*Spoiler*: _Tales of Xillia Ougi exhibition, might contain spoilers_


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

The situation in Disgaea 4 is more dire than I thought.


*Spoiler*: __ 



A virus is causing every demon in the Netherworld to turn into Axel!  

I can't imagine a worse fate for our characters.


Seriously, these characters are pretty funny.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2011)

*There?s Already Another Tales Game*



> Tales of Xillia hasn?t even been out for a week and Namco Bandai is already moving on to the next Tales title. The publisher  for New Tales of and the timer is counting down to Tokyo Game Show.
> 
> 
> 
> Will it be a remake? A mothership or an escort title? And what console will it be for? Place your bets in the comments, everyone.



*Source*:



*First Real Look At The Upcoming Blue Exorcist Video Game*



> Namco Bandai is creating a video game based on Blue Exorcist. The upcoming PSP title is an adventure game (so expect lots of text!) with the occasional RPG style battle. We?ve seen pictures, now we have a trailer!
> 
> The end of the video announced, but didn?t reveal the contents of a limited edition box set. Blue Exorcist, according to the trailer, is "coming soon."



*Source*:

By the way this ao no exorcist game plays I believe its an RPG. God I must play it at all costs!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 12, 2011)

Damn, the manga looks cool, though i only have 1st volume XD.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> By the way this ao no exorcist game plays I believe its an RPG. God I must play it at all costs!


Only interested if there is an Izumo route.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Disgaea 4 is okay. I guess I am burnt out on the whole system though. 

Level, level, level. Reincarnate. Power up a million items. Over and over and over again. It's like the game hasn't changed from the first one except some cosmetics and a couple of new systems.

But I'm sure once I get to level 1000 I'll be happy. Yeah, level 1000.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Only interested if there is an Izumo route.



I need my shiemi fix up in that game.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Disgaea 4 is okay. I guess I am burnt out on the whole system though.
> 
> Level, level, level. Reincarnate. Power up a million items. Over and over and over again. It's like the game hasn't changed from the first one except some cosmetics and a couple of new systems.
> 
> But I'm sure once I get to level 1000 I'll be happy. Yeah, level 1000.


Definitely a fair criticism.

Even I find the game to be a bit repetitive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm trying to take a different approach and make a themed team to increase my enjoyment and the difficulty of the game. As early in the game as I am though it's hard to get any decent variety. 

I just wish there was an easier or less redundant and tedious way to power up your items.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

I know it's already been posted, but I want to post this, too 

*There’s Already Another Tales Game*



> Tales of Xillia hasn’t even been out for a week and Namco Bandai is already moving on to the next Tales title. The publisher opened a teaser site for New Tales of and the timer is counting down to Tokyo Game Show.
> 
> Will it be a remake? A mothership or an escort title? And what console will it be for? Place your bets in the comments, everyone.



*Source:* 

I hope it's a tales of title for PS3 and I hope they'll announce its localization along with its announcement 

I can't wait for TGS to start.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

I want another NIER game.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

A new Thousand Arms game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *I know it's already been posted, but I want to post this, too *
> 
> *There?s Already Another Tales Game*
> 
> ...



I'm sorry I took away you're thunder.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 12, 2011)

It's my thunder too


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2011)

You guys are making me guilty now.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> You guys are making me guilty now.



No need for that.

You saw it first, so you posted it first. That isn't a crime. ^^

But, due to the content of the news, I just really wanted to post it, too ^^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Thousand Arms was fun, kinda. I might play a sequel to that.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

There are several I feel that way about.  Radiata Story, Stella Deus, Skies of Arcadia, Thousand Arms, Nier.

Xenoblade Chronicles is for the Wii?  I didn't realize.  I assumed it was for the DS.  Looks like I have a game I need to order.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Stella Deus sequel would be nice, but it'll never happen. Actually none of them probably will, which is a damn shame.


----------



## Satou (Sep 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want another NIER game.



Same here.  Even if the reviews weren't that good, I still enjoyed it.  

Grimoire Weiss' shall rise again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Anyone who gave it a poor review has to be retarded.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

According to , the 'new' tales game to be announced is likely to be a tales of destiny remake (for the vita).

If it turns out to be a tales of destiny remake and it will also be released for PS3/Xbox 360 and if it'll get localized, too, I'll be really happy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

That's not new.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

This thread has been hijacked.  It's totally becomes a tales thread.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's not new.



It was news to me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> This thread has been hijacked.  It's totally becomes a tales thread.



Yeah, we should rally an effort to get it back on track.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2011)

Well if anyone wants to talk about something else other than tales then be my guest. Its just that they're are more tales news then anything else right now.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> This thread has been hijacked.  It's totally becomes a tales thread.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, we should rally an effort to get it back on track.





Murakazu said:


> Well if anyone wants to talk about something else other than tales then be my guest. Its just that they're are more tales news then anything else right now.



*Beyond the Labyrinth?s Battle System And Dungeon In New Screens*



> Earlier in the week, we reported new Famitsu magazine details on Tri-Ace?s dungeon RPG, Beyond the Labyrinth for the 3DS. Now, Famitsu.com have put up a post with the same information, and a batch of new screenshots.
> 
> As reported earlier, Beyond the Labyrinth?s main character is you, the player. The girl is a guide of sorts and follows you around. The game also has battles, which Konami are keeping under wraps for now. What we do know is that battles involve a four-man party. Below is a screenshot of what a battle looks like:
> 
> And finally, here?s a screen of one of the sections of the labyrinth itself, which you?ll be navigating from a first-person view like most dungeon RPGs. Unlike some other dungeon RPGs, Beyond the Labyrinth has an auto-mapping feature. You can find more screens over at Famitsu.com:



You can view the screenshots 

*Source:*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

I ain't playin' that either.

I wanna play Dark Souls.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2011)

Scizor said:


> According to , the 'new' tales game to be announced is likely to be a tales of destiny remake (for the vita).
> 
> If it turns out to be a tales of destiny remake and it will also be released for PS3/Xbox 360 and if it'll get localized, too, I'll be really happy.



localizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeit
localizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeit
localizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeit
localizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeit
localizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeit
localizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeit
localizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeit
localizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeit
localizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeit
localizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeitlocalizeit
*localize it*

If not


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

None of your tales will ever be told in English.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2011)

Dammit, I don't need bad puns to bring me back to reality.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok, fuck Tales, fuck Beyond and Beyond or whatever that 3DS game called.

Lets talk about White Knight Chronicles 2, you know...the game thats coming out in a few days here.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

The first was ass, the second will be ass. That was a nice discussion.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

I had the first one but I took it back to Gamestop after finding out about the second one having the first and the second one so I'm waiting. Never played these games before.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2011)

*This Is What?s Inside The European Persona 2 Collector?s Edition Box*



> Ghostlight are releasing Persona 2: Innocent Sin in Europe, but haven?t announced a release date yet. They did promise a collector?s edition for the game, though, which they detailed today.
> 
> The collector?s edition UMD comes in a box featuring a double-sided inlay. A soundtrack CD, 6 double-sided art cards, and an A3 poster featuring the box art are part of the package, too. If you order the game from the Ghostlight store, you get a T-shirt, too. The entire package comes in a special collector?s edition box.



*Source*:


----------



## BVB (Sep 12, 2011)

I have Tales of Eternia on my PSP.. 

the fight system kinda sucks


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> I had the first one but I took it back to Gamestop after finding out about the second one having the first and the second one so I'm waiting. Never played these games before.



The writing was poor, the gameplay was slow, the art was uninspiring. My standards may be high, but the game was below average.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The writing was poor, the gameplay was slow, the art was uninspiring. My standards may be high, but the game was below average.



Eh, I have no standards for games other than having fun. So, September 13th, here we come!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Slow gameplay isn't fun. It's like playing WoW, but slower.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> None of your tales will ever be told in English.



Alot have already been told in English, actually.

Nice one, though. ^^


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 13, 2011)

I honestly didnt think WKC was that bad, I am always a sucker for MC with some mysterious power, but I wasnt a fan of the gameplay at first, reminded me of diablo but then again diablo and wow are from the same company.

I must have missed this, I was aware of black rock shooter but we also get a fate stay game, nice. Now all we need is to get melty blood and touhou.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 13, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> I have Tales of Eternia on my PSP..
> 
> the fight system kinda sucks


Tales of Destiny II was my first tales game. I thoroughly enjoyed it. Meredy

Maybe you're just used to the new style of the 3d tales titles, but personaly i've enjoyed Destiny, Phantasia and Desitiny II. The fight system gets some getting used to, but its great.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

Thought White Knight was good, just nothing more then that. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wfz27QMyBsw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

So many games coming out in such a small space of time.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 13, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I honestly didnt think WKC was that bad, I am always a sucker for MC with some mysterious power, but I wasnt a fan of the gameplay at first, reminded me of diablo but then again diablo and wow are from the same company.
> 
> I must have missed this, I was aware of black rock shooter but we also get a fate stay game, nice. Now all we need is to get melty blood and touhou.



Thats what I'm talking about now. I was hoping we'd get fate/extra so I am very happy. It'd be nice if we could get some melty blood, touhou games over here but doesn't seem likely. In other news....

*RUMOR: Tales of Innocence Vita And PSP Tales Are The New Tales Games*



> Yesterday we reported on a new Tales-related countdown. However, the website in question just contained a countdown timer and nothing else. Thanks to some rumored leaked information from the latest issue of VJump we might know what this countdown entails.
> 
> According to the scan two games will be revealed this week: Tales of Innocence R for the PlayStation Vita and Tales of the Heroes for the Sony PSP. The latter was trademarked back in July and the former has an actual URL at , although the domain is blocked off from access at this current time.
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Thought White Knight was good, just nothing more then that.



The writing was atrocious, idk if it's the games fault, or if it just doesn't translate well. It felt like a really bad anime.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

I like bad anime though. It has a unique charm, like Excel Saga or FLCL.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

Every JRPG has pretty bad writing. Even big budget ones (Looks at FF13)


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

Well it bothers me now. Maybe I'm just spoiled by games like Mass Effect, and Bioshock.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh for sure. I hate shit writing and JRPG have demoted to "Meh" for me cause of that for the general outlook. It's the sometimes unique battle system that saves the game for me now. WRPG are far better with their scripts.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Every JRPG has pretty bad writing. Even big budget ones (Looks at FF13)


Personally I loved DQ VIII, Odin's Sphere and Muramasa's storylines. And as far as comedy and humour, Disgaea > all.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Well it bothers me now. Maybe I'm just spoiled by games like *Mass Effect*, and Bioshock.


Yeah, Bioshock is pretty good but I'm not sure we are playing the same Mass Effect.

Mass Effect seems to be hit or miss from me. Some parts are awesome but then you have a bunch of other parts that makes me cringe hard. I hate talking to that bitch Miranda because of it.


crazymtf said:


> Oh for sure. I hate shit writing and JRPG have demoted to "Meh" for me cause of that for the general outlook. It's the sometimes unique battle system that saves the game for me now. *WRPG are far better with their scripts.*



Not to really turn this into a JRPG vs WRPG debate, cause I'm not, but all I'm going to say is that I strongly disagree with this statement, especially after playing Mass Effect 2 and about a few hours of Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

Not right now Esura, I'm in the middle of some calibrations.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't play games for stories that much. Stories come secondary to gameplay that keeps me wanting to play. The story is there to keep me interested as the gameplay gets repetitive toward the end.


If I want a story I'll read a book. And I have a lot of books.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah, Bioshock is pretty good but I'm not sure we are playing the same Mass Effect.
> 
> Mass Effect seems to be hit or miss from me. Some parts are awesome but then you have a bunch of other parts that makes me cringe hard. I hate talking to that bitch Miranda because of it.
> 
> ...



There will be no debate. You are automatically debunked from arguments on WRPG vs JRPG when you defend FF13's script. That's all.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Not right now Esura, I'm in the middle of some calibrations.


I find it sad that I think the Krogan are more well written than many characters in Mass Effect 2.

Krogans are awesome. 



crazymtf said:


> There will be no debate. You are automatically debunked from arguments on WRPG vs JRPG when you defend FF13's script. That's all.



FFXIII's script isn't bad though.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

It's fucking horrible dude...It's beyond shit and the execution and pacing and the way it's presented all suck. Fuck even the biggest fans say how badly it was presented. The voice acting, as in the cast, isn't even that bad. But with that horrible script it's shit. 

You must be on some good shit to believe FF13's script is ok but you have a problem with Mass Effect and Dragon Age. Your weebooness is shining through big time.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> I like bad anime though. It has a unique charm, like Excel Saga or *FLCL*.



>flcl 
>bad anime

Always finding a new way esura, erryday.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> It's fucking horrible dude...It's beyond shit and the execution and pacing and the way it's presented all suck. Fuck even the biggest fans say how badly it was presented. The voice acting, as in the cast, isn't even that bad. But with that horrible script it's shit.
> 
> You must be on some good shit to believe FF13's script is ok but you have a problem with Mass Effect and Dragon Age. Your *weebooness* is shining through big time.



You think I'm a weeaboo? You must have never met a real weeaboo have you.



zenieth said:


> >flcl
> >bad anime
> 
> Always finding a new way esura, erryday.


Yeah, it was kind of ass for me. Some parts were funny but...yeah it was overall ass.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> >flcl
> >bad anime
> 
> Always finding a new way esura, erryday.



You didn't bold excel Saga


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> You think I'm a weeaboo? You must have never met a real weeaboo have you.
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was kind of ass for me. Some parts were funny but...yeah it was overall ass.



You taste is driving me crazy. You like some good things, but then you like so many horrible things, usually relating to Japanese games. It makes me assume you are one.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

Haven't watch Excel Saga


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> You taste is driving me crazy. You like some good things, but then you like so many horrible things, usually relating to Japanese games. It makes me assume you are one.



I always considered my Japanese gaming/anime likes mild than those in other parts of NF or 4chan or Sankaku Complex which is why I sometimes find it slightly annoying getting lumped in with the others. 

But yeah, Krogans are awesome. Best race in the game besides the whorish asari.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Haven't watch Excel Saga



Its garbage just like FLCL.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura-kun is so weeaboo desu. 
(true weeaboo talk)


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> I like bad anime though. It has a unique charm, like Excel Saga or *FLCL*.



I dont care how late I'm responding to this, FLCL is not bad anime


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm certain that means it's top quality Esura, since your taste on things flies around from pretty decent to shit.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Esura-kun is so weeaboo desu.
> (true weeaboo talk)


I don't use Japanese words mid sentence like that. That's lame.


Disaresta said:


> I dont care how late I'm responding to this, FLCL is not bad anime


Well drawn? Yeah. Occassional funny moments? Yeah. Makes no fucking sense overall? Yeah.

FLCL is one of those animes thats 10x better if you watch it high.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

An argument on what Anime is good? I don't even know what most people here watch, never watched FLCL myself.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

The point of FLCL was to not make sense...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

Speaking of RPGS:





> ith Farscape d20 out of print and Fantasy Flight's new Star Wars game still a ways off gamers have few means of listing 'muppet' under the race section of their character sheets. Luke Crane aims to change that with The Dark Crystal RPG. The game promises to make Burning Wheel (gaming's War and Peace) "fairly simple, all-ages appropriate, and available for younger players," and be similar to the Mouse Guard RPG. The game will be released in co-operation with Archaia Entertainment (makers of the Dark Crystal comics), and will be released as a single volume for Summer 2012 with a boxed set later on.



What the fuck?


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I'm certain that means it's top quality Esura, since your taste on things flies around from pretty decent to shit.


Ok, go watch it.

Its generally considered to be ass in comparison to the manga. Poor voice acting, shitty fillers, incomprehensible bullshit sprinkled throughout. Hell, the manga is incomprehensible bullshit.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> >flcl
> >bad anime
> 
> Always finding a new way esura, erryday.



FLCL bad? Oh my god Esura. ldestryoma


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

Dark Crystal was a good movie. Maybe the RPG will be good, too, but maybe it will try to rope in children and turn into a shitty kiddie game.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, go watch it.
> 
> *Its generally considered to be ass in comparison to the manga. Poor voice acting, shitty fillers, incomprehensible bullshit sprinkled throughout. Hell, the manga is incomprehensible bullshit.*



Holding truce....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 13, 2011)

Can we clear this up, a weeaboo taken from urban dictionary is : Someone who is obsessed with Japan/*Japanese Culture*/Anime, etc. and *attempts to act as if they were Japanese,* even though they're far from it. *They use Japanese words but usually end up pronouncing them wrong and sounding like total assholes
*
Otaku I believe is the word you are trying to grasp at. 

Hmmm Innocence I believe is one of the tales games we have yet to get, so that would be good. Is the tales of heroes a new game altogether though, never heard of that one.

Melty Blood is the one game I would take if I had to pick, but fate stay is cool nonetheless, though in my opinion it seemed less likely to come than black rock.

Lets clear something up,  Bioshock has a good story, not great, its the atmosphere and other elements that altogether make bioshock a great game. I like dragon age, but I mean the story is one found a dime a dozen in any sci fi fantasy section of a book store, hell you can even see similarities with LORs, the a majority of the main antagonists enemies in Dragon Age even looks like the orcs from LOR. That being said FF13s story was just garbage so, yeah compare it to something like BS or DA there is a big discrepancy. But on the whole I dont think wrpg are superior in story writing. 

And I agree with CrazyMoro, my two fav wrpgs are probably fallout 3 and diablo, but neither of those have any story worth bragging about, its the whole experience that makes it enjoyable.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

Ever watch/read Genshiken? If a club like that was established outside Japan, it's likely to be full of weeaboos.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its garbage just like FLCL.





Nope


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 13, 2011)

Nope. I honestly havent been able to find Tsukihime or Fate/Night etc. I thin i'm doing ti wrong XD. I tried installing the enlgish patch but you need like the JPN game burned to a disc to make it work?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 13, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Nope. I honestly havent been able to find Tsukihime or Fate/Night etc. I thin i'm doing ti wrong XD. I tried installing the enlgish patch but you need like the JPN game burned to a disc to make it work?



You need daemon tools to mount the game image on your E drive I believe. Then just go through the installation process.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't mean to double post but I was playing Star ocean 4 today and I came around this private action earlier today.

[YOUTUBE]Wa0qQWNmsI0[/YOUTUBE]

I fuckin' love myuria.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

I jerked off a whole bunch to Lymle.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2011)

Her Japanese voice is a lot better than her English one.  Star Ocean 4 dub is terrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

True, but that didn't stop me from thumpin' my pumpkin', kay.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 13, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> You need daemon tools to mount the game image on your E drive I believe. Then just go through the installation process.



Wait, couldn't I just burn it regularly? Ugh...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 13, 2011)

No but DL'ing FN and Eng patch is.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I am completely speechless.


CMX being CMX.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 13, 2011)

CMX is a pimp


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Can we clear this up, a weeaboo taken from urban dictionary is : Someone who is obsessed with Japan/*Japanese Culture*/Anime, etc. and *attempts to act as if they were Japanese,* even though they're far from it. *They use Japanese words but usually end up pronouncing them wrong and sounding like total assholes
> *
> Otaku I believe is the word you are trying to grasp at.
> 
> ...



I actually agree with most of this. Though reason DA has far better writing is just looking at the way the character develop and the work the world had put in to it. It took years to build such a vast world. While similar to LOTR, it's political view is far above it. Just play DA2. 

Either way good post. Reason Diablo is so loved is the way it's played and the amount of content. Fallout 3 usually for the atmosphere and content. I consider Fallout 3 good for what it does and also the cool side quest. As a main storyline, it's meh at best. Bioware is far better at creating actual stories.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 14, 2011)

I just wish, though I know the chance is slim, that Diablo III makes a console appearance like Diablo I and Warcraft II made on the ps1. I mean the online capabilities are significantly better from the ps2 era, which is one of the reasons I assume diablo II never came out, but oh well.

Man I need to get the international version of SO4, red haired elf chick calling MC boy; this has enticed me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 14, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I just wish, though I know the chance is slim, that Diablo III makes a console appearance like Diablo I and Warcraft II made on the ps1. I mean the online capabilities are significantly better from the ps2 era, which is one of the reasons I assume diablo II never came out, but oh well.
> 
> *Man I need to get the international version of SO4, red haired elf chick calling MC boy; this has enticed me.*



Its a decision I know you won't regret. I guarantee it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I just wish, though I know the chance is slim, that Diablo III makes a console appearance like Diablo I and Warcraft II made on the ps1. I mean the online capabilities are significantly better from the ps2 era, which is one of the reasons I assume diablo II never came out, but oh well.
> 
> Man I need to get the international version of SO4, red haired elf chick calling MC boy; this has enticed me.


Last I heard they were planning a console release of Diablo III.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Last I heard they were planning a console release of Diablo III.



you have gotten my hopes up now, now if you tell me I can play as Tyrael Ill totally be sold. Thats one thing I have to give Diablo credit for, best angel design ever.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

Diablo III is basically guaranteed to have a console release.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah, but I don't know about playing as Tyrael though that would be some epic incentive to try DLC.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2011)

*Tales of Innocence R Is A Re-imagining Of Tales of Innocence*



> Wondering just what Tales of Innocence R is? The game’s producers say it’s a re-imagining and a rebuild of Tales of Innocence, not simply a remake. The game will feature an improved combat system, a new opening movie, new characters and an overall increase in content.
> 
> Further details can be expected during the Tokyo Game Show this week.



*Source:*


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2011)

they're so pretty


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

More weird controls?


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> More weird controls?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

That's an accurate representation of the game's controls. I commend you.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 14, 2011)

Well the finally announced a major HD version of FF for the ps3, unfortunately its FFX.

Love the game but 6-9 are the games that really need updates.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah, FFX is so unworthy of HD.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> they're so pretty



Hopefully the game will be fun this time around.

But probably not, considering they've dumped the generic anime style for the favored androgynous mutes with no personality style--which probably took up all the money.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, FFX is so unworthy of HD.



The thing is ffx still looks pretty good even now. FF7 needs a remake, FF6 really needs one.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

FFVII needs one over FFVI. Sprites holds up a bit better than early 3D games.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 14, 2011)

Holy shit what an original character design


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 14, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Holy shit what an original character design



I know, right?

I've never seen that spiky, defy-gravity-with-lots-of-hair-products style over some big, brooding eyes and a dark, mysterious frown.  I'll bet he has at least 3 belts and zippers on his costume.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2011)

They used the advent children prototype and changed his hair.  Well done.  Guess God Eater is out.

The FFX news is a joke.  What are they going to do... give FFX-2 the same treatment next?  All the shitty games in HD.  Final Fantasy XIII will feel right at home.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 14, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I know, right?
> 
> I've never seen that spiky, defy-gravity-with-lots-of-hair-products style over some big, brooding eyes and a dark, mysterious frown.  I'll bet he has at least 3 belts and zippers on his costume.



Don't forget the BFS


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> They used the advent children prototype and changed his hair.  Well done.  Guess God Eater is out.
> 
> The FFX news is a joke.  What are they going to do... give FFX-2 the same treatment next?  All the shitty games in HD.  Final Fantasy XIII will feel right at home.



Square Enix is on a fucking roll:

Second sequel to XIII is announced before the first is even released, and now the PS2 era FF they choose to remake is X.  Just fucking fantastic.  We just need them to announce the X-2 remake right after and we'd be all set.

And announce Versus is cancelled.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Square Enix is on a fucking roll:
> 
> Second sequel to XIII is announced before the first is even released, and now the PS2 era FF they choose to remake is X.  Just fucking fantastic.  We just need them to announce the X-2 remake right after and we'd be all set.
> 
> *And announce Versus is cancelled*.



I've been betting on this years ago.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Someone dropped a bomb at TGS:

*Kingdom Hearts 3D will borrow at least one character from "The World Ends with You"*

Coming from the capable hands of Siliconera at TGS, they just noticed in a hands-on session with the game that Kingdom Hearts 3D has at least one character from TWEWY; so far they've only found Neku. What other surprises could this game have in store?

*Kingdom Hearts 3D Features Characters From The World Ends With You*



> We just had the chance to go hands-on with Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance at the Tokyo Game Show, and ran into a little bit of a surprise – namely Neku, the protagonist of The World Ends With You on Nintendo DS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







O_O


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2011)

Kh continuing to be fan wet dreams?

Now if they could work out that pretentiousness.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2011)

Unrelated note, is that tetra :33


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 14, 2011)

Literally just about to post that.

Fuck this gay earth.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Unrelated note, is that tetra :33


 Tetra? 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Literally just about to post that.
> 
> Fuck this gay earth.


wut?lololol


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 14, 2011)

Nothing is sacred from this bullshit.

One of the few decent SE games in recent memory is allocated to what equates to what you might find on an anime fanfiction site back in 2001.  Shit just does not make any kind of sense.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2011)

Look at your avy, think back to Windwaker.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Look at your avy, think back to Windwaker.


Oh right.. Well people are guessing that she is an Impa. 

Edit: But you are right, she is really similar to Tetra.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2011)

Tetra was so swag


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Neku in KH? Square...



Take all of it. All of it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Neku in KH? Square...
> 
> 
> 
> Take all of it. All of it.



Stealing that image.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 15, 2011)

When the hell are they going to make a game called Kingdom Bleeping Hearts III, enough with this portable crap.

And if they seriously make 13-3 I will officially never buy another square enix game. 

Versus looks good, they cant make. The 7 remake everyone wants, they cant make. 

Maybe instead wasting the time buying Eidos and trying to revitalize their tired franchises, they should look at their own. 

I dont know which company has ridden on the coat tails of a singular success for the longest amount of time, Nintendo (Mario/Zelda aka Miyamoto) or Square Enix (FF).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> The thing is ffx still looks pretty good even now. FF7 needs a remake, FF6 really needs one.



Exactly. 

FFVI seems to  be the most overlooked game in Japan for some reason. Them Japs don't know gold when they make it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 15, 2011)

WTF is this Realta Nua DVd shit now!? I already burned it onto a disc but the Eng installer says its not there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> WTF is this Realta Nua DVd shit now!? I already burned it onto a disc but the Eng installer says its not there.



Realta Nua is the PS2 version of Fate/Stay Night. The RN PC add-on gives the voices and up dated CG. It's worth it. Example

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaAbfcWMwX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice, ubt it appaerntly doesn't want to work wiht Windows 7. Motherfuckers...


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you trying to play it on an emulator? Why would you burn it?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Are you trying to play it on an emulator? Why would you burn it?



Nah, he's trying to install a PC game.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

Didn't know Japan did PC games. Unless it's like a point and click hentai game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 15, 2011)

I play visual novels all the time.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Didn't know Japan did PC games. Unless it's like a point and click hentai game.



They have PC games. A lot of them. Though most not the kind you'd think to expect than say the west.

The game itself is a visual novel but really good.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

I consider a visual novel its own thing, not really a game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

BTW, how are you trying to install? I can install most PC iso's myself.

Usually

>mount iso image via daemon tools
>go through the installation process 
>add on anything else after hand (hence why I have Melty Blood, and CLANNAD in english)
> completed

Also, do you have applocal set to Japanese?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Japan has a lot of PC games. Just most of them are point-and-click hentai games.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Japan has a lot of PC games. Just most of them are point-and-click hentai games.



Those aren't games. The only thing you're playing with is yourself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

I actually did try a demo of one of those featuring Tifa.


I couldn't "play" the game very long before I had to take my hands off the keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 15, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Nah, he's trying to install a PC game.



She, you fools. How many times   JK but still, it'sbeing a huge dick. all i  want is to see what the hype isa bout and that they are maing a PSP gmae aobut it too.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> BTW, how are you trying to install? I can install most PC iso's myself.
> 
> Usually
> 
> ...



No, i already have it installed w/o voices, but i try to reinstall with the RN patch but the thing says the DVD is not there even though i tried burnig onto a DVD AND mounting it using daemon.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

Make sure all your drivers are up to date. Check for new versions of Direct X. Run everything as Administrator. If all that doesn't help, the disc is probably no good and you should mount the iso using third party software.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 15, 2011)

It was a regular blank DVD. It shouldn't have any problems...but nothing is in the DVD when i click explore, though it says all the GB is used up.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

Then you burned it wrong probably. And if you don't choose the right burn speed, a lot of times a DVD burn can fuck up.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 15, 2011)

No wonder all my anime DVD's suck balls. Fuck you technology... thx though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> No, i already have it installed w/o voices, but i try to reinstall with the RN patch but the thing says the DVD is not there even though i tried burnig onto a DVD AND mounting it using daemon.



You're doing it wrong. You don't need a real dvd.

You're using this patch right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Speaking of DVDs, I spent 3 hours yesterday grinding in item world in Disgaea 4. Damn that game.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 15, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You're doing it wrong. You don't need a real dvd.
> 
> You're using this patch right?



Yeah that one.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of DVDs, I spent 3 hours yesterday grinding in item world in Disgaea 4. Damn that game.



I assuming they're strong as shit at this point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Not really. I'm not even on level 50 yet, I haven't even played the story past chapter 2. I hear the leveling spots are in chapter 5 and 9. Right now I'm just fucking around.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 15, 2011)

Derp. i think i got it. weshall see though. when do the voices start exactly? not during the intro with the knight lady right?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Derp. i think i got it. weshall see though. when do the voices start exactly? not during the intro with the knight lady right?



Voices happen during spoken dialogue. Not during the thought narration.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 15, 2011)

"Yes. when they have quotes." Still not getting anythign though. using mirrormoons patch if it helps,but it wont recognize the DVD at all.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 15, 2011)

Ni no Kuni Looks fucking awesome. I hope this shit gets localized


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

I always wanted to play Fate Stay Night on PC but I heard the game is too fucking long and I can never get it started on my PC unlike the DS. Too much effort to play a damn visual novel.

Right now I have Fate Stay Night and Saya no Uta on my DS through that VN DS app but its not the same (resolution being small and all that)....sigh....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

I hope all RPGs do someday. I envision such a paradise.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 15, 2011)

That paradise will always be a dream.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

NO! If I can change and you can change the whole world could change.



YO ADRIAN!!!!!!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> I always wanted to play Fate Stay Night on PC but I heard the game is too fucking long and I can never get it started on my PC unlike the DS. Too much effort to play a damn visual novel.
> 
> Right now I have Fate Stay Night and Saya no Uta on my DS through that VN DS app but its not the same (resolution being small and all that)....sigh....



Hows the latter? Tsukihime looks good too, might try and get that as soon as i get these damn voices working


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 15, 2011)

The tsukihime VN doesn't have voice acting.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 15, 2011)

Meh, IDC, but if there's anything to make any RPG experience better for 1st time players i want it!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 15, 2011)

Even without VAs tsukihime is still great so don't let that discourage you.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

I finished Kagetsu Tohya not too long ago. It was fucking beast. Kishima fucking Kouma.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 15, 2011)

Writing these names down~~ What about Clannad? Anyone hear of Naraka naru toki no naka de? seems like a lot of sieyuus worked on that one, but its older so...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Writing these names down~~ What about Clannad? Anyone hear of Naraka naru toki no naka de? seems like a lot of sieyuus worked on that one, but its older so...



If you ever watched the anime, then you'd know what to expect. The one I'm playing is the full voice version. It's amazing.

Any plot that wasn't touched upon in the anime is fully explored here. It doesn't really feel simmy but very character driven. Translation is pretty damn good. Supposedly via the walkthrough, the game in total is as long as 300+ hours of content.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wait you mean Clannad? I've heard of it but dont know much about it...Still I'll try and give it a shot.

Just found one now...shit its even less data then FSN.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Hows the latter? Tsukihime looks good too, might try and get that as soon as i get these damn voices working



Never played too much of it.

Pretty much Saya no Uta is about this dude who lost his damn mind and starts seeing shit ass backwards and he falls for this monster, which in his messed up mind looks like a loli. Every other normal human looks like a monster to his crazy ass.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 15, 2011)

Im surprised it hasnt been announced yet based simply on the fact its a ghibli x level game, but then again the ds version came out a while ago and nothing has been announced so maybe it wont be released here


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_N1TFWh7ac&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 15, 2011)

so it's saga frontier port?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 16, 2011)

*Tales of the Heroes: Twin Brave Headed To PSP? But It Isn?t An RPG*



> While the PlayStation Vita?s getting Tales of Innocence R, the PSP is getting another spin-off title of sorts, Tales of the Heroes: Twin Brave. However, this isn?t an RPG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


*Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk2 Is Loading For U.S. And Europe*



> This should come as no surprise, but NIS America will be publishing console-fantasy RPG, Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk2, in the U.S. and Europe.  Nepgear, Neptune?s younger sister, stars in the sequel, and sets out with IF and Compa to rescue her sister.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


*NIS America Will Pull Disgaea 3: Absence of Detention Out Of The Netherworld*



> NIS America have announced that they?re releasing Disgaea 3: Absence of Justice next year. Wait, no ? we mean Disgaea 3: Absence of Detention, which is their name for Disgaea 3 Return on PlayStation Vita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't want no more Disgaea 3.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Fuck I never played the first fucking Hyperdimension Neptunia and never will with the way the prices are going.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

I hear it's not that good anyway. Probably aren't missing much.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

How many versions of Disgaea 3 already?


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Just two.

One on PS3 one on Vita.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 16, 2011)

I am dissapoint 

Hearts is worrying me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

The game with the most ports, for whatever reason, is the worst (not necessarily a  bad game though) in the franchise of NIS games, Phantom Brave.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Phantom Brave must be NIS' favorite.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The game with the most ports, for whatever reason, is the worst (not necessarily a  bad game though) in the franchise of NIS gamea, *Phantom Brave*.


 I love Phantom Brave.  played only one version tho.. "Wii"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Phantom Brave must be NIS' favorite.


Yeah, must be.


Malvingt2 said:


> I love Phantom Braves.  played only one version tho.. "Wii"



I enjoyed it quite a bit myself, but it's still the weakest game. Although Disgaea 3 might give it a run for its money.

It has like 3 versions already. PS2, PSP, and Wii. And Makai Kingom doesn't have a single port.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, must be.
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it quite a bit myself, but it's still the weakest game. Although Disgaea 3 might give it a run for its money.
> ...



Disgaea 3 only has two version, like every other Disgaea sans 4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, must be.
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it quite a bit myself, but it's still the weakest game. Although Disgaea 3 might give it a run for its money.
> ...


 is the PSP version a direct port from the Wii one or they added more stuff?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, must be.
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it quite a bit myself, but it's still the weakest game. Although Disgaea 3 might give it a run for its money.
> ...



Makai Kingdom is getting a PSP port with extras. Such as the story with "Zetta's Daughter".



> is the PSP version a direct port from the Wii one or they added more stuff?



More stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Disgaea 3 only has two version, like every other Disgaea sans 4.


I meant that Disgaea 3 was a weak game.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Makai Kingdom is getting a PSP port with extras. Such as the story with "Zetta's Daughter".
> 
> 
> 
> More stuff.





You're lying.


Tell me you're not lying.  I wanna get that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I meant that Disgaea 3 was a weak game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

Damn. 


I wanna get that so bad.


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 16, 2011)

Jrpgs are dead, I'll cop WKC 2 and maybe Xillia but nothing no one posted in this thread appeals to me. I see no innovation, I see no revolution, I see nothing to be excited over.  I'm sorry, but niche japanese gamers killed jrpgs. The crazy thing is, all it would take is someone to reboot a franchise like chrono trigger or earthbound and things would start to turn in the right track.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

JRPGs are alive forever.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

JRPGs are alive forever!


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Jrpgs are dead, I'll cop WKC 2 and maybe Xillia but nothing no one posted in this thread appeals to me. I see no innovation, I see no revolution, I see nothing to be excited over.  I'm sorry, but niche japanese gamers killed jrpgs.


What does this has to do with anything?

JRPGs aren't dead, just not big like they used to be. Go troll elsewhere.


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> JRPGs are alive forever.



suikoden...dead
breath of fire....dead
xenosaga....completed
earthbound...???
fire emblem...awol
chrono trigger....discontinued
phantasy star...fell the fukk off(can say the same for Star Ocean)
tales...in limbo
mana series....irrelavant
final fantasy...a huge disappointment as of late
dragon quest....hanging in there
persona...thriving

Yeah, jrpgs are pretty much dead for the exception of dragon quest and persona.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

There are other JRPG series besides though, don't be dense.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Jrpgs are dead, I'll cop WKC 2 and maybe Xillia but nothing no one posted in this thread appeals to me. I see no innovation, I see no revolution, I see nothing to be excited over.  I'm sorry, but niche japanese gamers killed jrpgs. The crazy thing is, all it would take is someone to reboot a franchise like chrono trigger or earthbound and things would start to turn in the right track.


Xenoblade Chronicles 



ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> suikoden...dead
> breath of fire....dead
> xenosaga....completed
> earthbound...???
> ...


Xenoblade Chronicles


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 16, 2011)

Don't know what your talking about. JRPGs are still alive and kicking.


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 16, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles
> 
> Xenoblade Chronicles



a gem in a pile of dung  still doesn't change the fact that the pile of dung is still crap, besides I'm not gonna cop a wii based off one title.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Jrpgs have never done all that well outside Japan besides Final Fantasy. They're in the same state as they've always been. Maybe you're just noticing that the Jrpg industry hasn't grown much bigger, while gaming as a whole has by a lot.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura is actually right. Don't be dense.


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 16, 2011)

Add lunar to the list of franchises deserving a bootup, like seriously? What are the japanese thinking to overlook all these potential cash cows.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> BLUB BLUB BLUB



Like a fucking fish.

Seriously. Who plays games for _innovation_ or _revolution_? I thought that we play this shit for fun. It takes some kind of jaded hipster ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to think some shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Jrpgs have never done all that well outside Japan besides Final Fantasy. They're in the same state as they've always been. Maybe you're just noticing that the Jrpg industry hasn't grown much bigger, while gaming as a whole has by a lot.


 I agree and I don't think the genre is dead tho. More like is struggling in the current Gen.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> suikoden...dead
> breath of fire....dead
> xenosaga....completed
> earthbound...???
> ...


I'm just going to pick apart this list real quick.

Earthbound has been dead in the US since the first one in the 90s and has been dead in Japan since Mother 3. Chrono Trigger was never discontinued, unless you mean Chrono Break and that shit was ages ago. Tales isn't in limbo, they are popping out new Tales games every year, we just only just get a few of them. Final Fantasy is still, Final Fantasy, you either love it or don't. Same with Dragon Quest and Persona.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Add lunar to the list of franchises deserving a bootup, like seriously? What are the japanese thinking to overlook all these potential cash cows.



Those series weren't as big as one would think.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles
> 
> Xenoblade Chronicles



Seriously, Xenoblade has been one of the biggest JRPGs to come out in a long time and fans and newcomers alike love it.

Why do you think Operation Rainfall even exists?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Also to the Xenoblade comment, I agree you should not buy a console just for one game but is the game that is making sure to remind us that JRPG genre is not dead. That was the point of my post.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 16, 2011)

Ya know, you would think that game developers in Japan make games with their own country in mind and not other ones. I would think the same for US game developers do the same thing. Some games just don't do well outside their country because its just not made for them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I agree and I don't think the genre is dead tho. More like is struggling in the current Gen.



That's also a major reason. Previous gen you'd see like a shit load of titles ranging from good to meh. Nowadays you rarely see them on consoles. Handhelds on the other hand...


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Ya know, you would think that game developers in Japan make games with their own country in mind and not other ones. I would think the same for US game developers do the same thing. Some games just don't do well outside their country because its just not made for them.


It's a bit different for the Japanese though. There is a lot more potential for them if they tapped into a western audience then say vice versa.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Like a fucking fish.
> 
> Seriously. Who plays games for _innovation_ or _revolution_? I thought that we play this shit for fun. It takes some kind of jaded hipster ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to think some shit.



Like a gay fish he is clearly jelly.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 16, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That's also a major reason. Previous gen you'd see like a shit load of titles ranging from good to meh. Nowadays you rarely see them on consoles. Handhelds on the other hand...



Most likely because if they put all their games on the consoles it would cost too much.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2011)

I mean holy shit, big names lately like Demon's Souls and the up coming Dark Souls.

Fucking Nier with it's story.

Resonance of Fate (Ends of Eternity), love it or hate it, you gotta give Tri-Ace credit for making what's currently the most dynamic combat system in a turn based/action hybrid JRPG this gen.


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> Like a gay fish he is clearly jelly.



Just because some people aren't entertained by the digital equivalent of someone dangling keys doesn't make them hurt or jelly. I'm a grown ass man with grown ass expectations when it comes to gaming, it's called having standards.  I'm just calling the shit out for what it is, the niche gamer market tastes stunted the quality of games. FPS's have their far share of crap games but they also have phenomenal games as well to balance out the ratio.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah we all know that JRPGs are doing well. In any case... I was playing star ocean first departure. Why are the english VAs so horrible it makes me wanna smash my head against the wall.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It's a bit different for the Japanese though. There is a lot more potential for them if they tapped into a western audience then say vice versa.



Remember that they have their own audience to cater to as well, which has changed somewhat over the years.

Like Kojima said, if Japanese aren't willing to tap into overseas market, stick with what they know. Can't really blame them for it. It just fucks overseas niche fan lovers like us over.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

I can't wait for this game tho:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLc4i3Iuq2s[/YOUTUBE]

Praised more than Xenoblade in Japan.. only time will tell if it is going match Xenoblade in quality in here. "Out side Japan"


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Remember that they have their own audience to cater to as well, which has changed somewhat over the years.
> 
> Like Kojima said, if Japanese aren't willing to tap into overseas market, stick with what they know. Can't really blame them for it. It just fucks overseas niche fan lovers like us over.



I know people have probably read the article for which your talking about but I thought I'd post the link anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

A lot of the great JRPG series are dead, I'll give you that.

But there is still hope.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

^ B.S. You're the one who complains the most saying games today suck.


Esura said:


> Remember that they have their own audience to cater to as well, which has changed somewhat over the years.
> 
> Like Kojima said, if Japanese aren't willing to tap into overseas market, stick with what they know. Can't really blame them for it. It just fucks overseas niche fan lovers like us over.



I don't know if it's just me, but I feel like Japan has recently started to give up entirely on capturing the western audience.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

Japan is full of pedophiles that hate letting us have RPGs. It's manga canon.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> ^ B.S. You're the one who complains the most saying games today suck.
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's just me, but I feel like Japan has recently started to give up entirely on capturing the western audience.



I think I would too if I were them. Too fucking hard to please us.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

They're scared of the States, we have guns.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

It's because mainstream America buys shit games. We loyal RPG denizens get shit on in the mouth.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> They're scared of the States, we have guns.



They still outnumber us by a wide margin.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Wait, what?


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> ^ B.S. You're the one who complains the most saying games today suck.
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's just me, but I feel like Japan has recently started to give up entirely on capturing the western audience.



Can't really blame them at all. Generally, Western gamers tend to decry all the gaming designs and tropes and shit that the Japanese audience craves. Not to say that they don't do the same damn thing though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Wait, what?



I'm pretty sure they're population outweighs our own, does it not?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Japan pop is about a third of the U.S. They just have more people per area, because Japan is tiny.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh...well its been quite some time since I've checked country's population.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

At first I thought you meant guns, I was like, whoa.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 16, 2011)

No, I know I wouldn't make that mistake.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

That gives me an idea. Japan should make a western, an original one, not Trigun or something. One as if cowboys existed in Japan instead of Samurai.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Isn't the Wild Arms series, old west influenced?

And Trigun was good. :33


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Never played Wild Arms. And yeah, I like Trigun.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Never played Wild Arms. And yeah, I like Trigun.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JfCYgxrQ_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

I was thinking more of a Japanese take on RDR, not really an rpg.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Then it would just be RDR with Japanese people.


AHHHHHH SANK UUUUU FUR DUUUERING ME---*boom shot in the head*


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

No, because this would take place in Japan. And someone would have amnesia.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

>Cowboy Yakuza
> In modern Day Tokyo
> Throw in some strippers with katana
> Maybe a giant mech or two
> ???
> Game of the year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> >Cowboy Yakuza
> > In modern Day Tokyo
> > Throw in some strippers with katana
> > Maybe a giant mech or two
> ...



Where can I purchase 600 copies of this game for 10,000 each?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

And his fists have time powers

So you punch something and the effects happen later.

Bullet train coming at you?

Punch it into three days later have it collide with another and be like, shit happens.

Kick a fucker into the past where you blew some other guy's brains out with a pistol, Two for one now.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> >Cowboy Yakuza
> > In modern Day Tokyo
> > Throw in some strippers with katana
> > Maybe a giant mech or two
> ...



lacks gunblade


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

The mech transforms into a giant gunblade.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Gunblade is amnesia level, we don't need it.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> >*Black* Cowboy Yakuza
> > In modern Day Tokyo
> > Throw in some strippers with katana
> > Maybe a giant mech or two
> ...



You forgot some details.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

I thought the Japanese were afraid of Black people.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

They worship black people.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

You're a different race depending on how much of a dick you are and the time of day.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

You should be a mexican. Call the game "Caballero".


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

You're mexican if you're pissed at shit at 12 in the day

Since you should be having a siesta at that time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 16, 2011)

And the heavens will tremble..............


Ghibli Goodness descends

I dont think rpgs are dead, but I do agree with some of his points, bof and suikoden have been killed off - personal these two moves warrant the entire capcom and konami staffs to be sent in front of a firing squad ; FF13 was bad, even those who thought it was good, acknowledge it was a downgrade from previous titles, and lets not forget the abysmal FF14, and the mia of Versus. 

Oh and xenoblade, has no relation to xenosaga, which has no relation to xenogears. I think they were made by the same people, but they are not in some connected universe. 

O but a new fire emblem is being readied for the 3ds.

And disgaea 3 does need another release, as long as it includes all the dlc, the dlc alone costs like 30 40 bucks.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> And the heavens will tremble..............
> 
> 
> Ghibli Goodness descends



Ninokuni coming to America? 

Fuck yes.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 16, 2011)

I love Ghibli movies...and it's game made with htier help?? Hmm...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 17, 2011)

Man I must say the vita looks promising, especially with the announced and in development rpgs for it. Oh and unlike those losers at Nintendo, Sony is gar with region free.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 17, 2011)

^That may be true, but the 3ds is getting some quality tittles (and no, Kingdom hearts isn't one im speaking of. Im talking about the _good_ games ) I just got mine a few weeks ago and picked up SMTevil survivor overclocked, and that game... IS SO MUCH FUCKING FUN. Atlus can have all my money again  I've finally gotten a chance to play 2 games by them, and both are fucking amazing.  I've seen, touched, and watched; and even demo'd some stuff, but i actually played these. so much fun. So far for my 3ds I have

Blazblue
Shinn megami Tenshi
Star Fox
TWEWY


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> You forgot some details.


Make it like Sunset Riders.  Multiple characters to choose from.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

The initial character us Japanese Clint Eastwood. I am still deciding if that should be his actual name or description.

Then Fist of the Mexican Star. Aka Hispanic Kenshiro, his fists also act as shotguns

Then there's rock out with his cock out Murcielago. The Italian lover who can still manage perfect sniping shots while having sex at the same time.

and last but not least Kush and Bats: Constantly smoking, his drugs makes the entire enemy population hopped up before he gives them an old fashion, on fire beat down.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 17, 2011)

*New Genso Suikoden Game Announced For PSP*



> Konami have announced a new Suikoden game for the PSP. It doesn?t appear to be related to the main series as it doesn?t have a number on it. The game is titled Genso Suikoden: The Woven Web of a Century. The game is ?a new story about a hundred worlds, a hundred years later?. Here?s a trailer:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ySAlckdIaic[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The Woven Web of a Century was announced while Konami discussed Frontier Gate at Tokyo Game Show. Last we heard, Konami hired Tri-Ace to develop that game because their Suikoden team had disbanded. Osamu Komuta, director of Suikoden Tierkreis, is the director of Frontier Gate, but we don?t know if Tri-Ace are developing both games.



*Source*:


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The initial character us Japanese Clint Eastwood. I am still deciding if that should be his actual name or description.
> 
> Then Fist of the Mexican Star. Aka Hispanic Kenshiro, his fists also act as shotguns
> 
> ...



Did you stay up all night thinking about this? 

Where can I buy these games?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2011)

Do people really want 50+ hour games on portables?  I don't understand the trend at all.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

got back to playing YS Seven

I knew your girl and your boy were the final villains.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

THX FOR SPOILING IT ZENIETH!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2011)

YEAH!



what the hell is YS Seven?


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Some action/RPG for the PSP that I haven't bought yet.......................... but I was totally gonna!


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Do people really want 50+ hour games on portables?  I don't understand the trend at all.



Its a Japanese thing. Us JRPG fans just trying to adjust.

In Japan, console gaming sales decreasing, portable sales rising. Except for a few exceptions of course, games, particularly RPGs, sell more on portables than consoles.

Its a reality many JRPG fans has accepted.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 17, 2011)

Spoilers...Spoilers! 

Fuck that hand held shit son, I shouldn't have to plug a bitch in to enjoy my games


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2011)

That's stupid, I hate handhelds.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

You guys don't know who your boy and your girl are though


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2011)

That explanation is pretty much what I expected.  The culture of Japan is a lot different than it is here.  And their tastes are different as a result.  Curses.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Gnome said:


> That's stupid, I hate handhelds.






















Oh and yay 11k posts.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

I spent 70 hours playing P3P. I expect to do the same with P2.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> Oh and yay 11k posts.









I barely hit 2000 

what the fuck.. where did the other 2 go  mods trolling me


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> Oh and yay 11k posts.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> I spent 70 hours playing P3P. I expect to do the same with P2.


I spent 80hrs on Disgaea DS. come at me bro.jpg


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

Main story line takes about 40 hours. Getting the best items and persona will take you into the 80-100s and then there's the quests...


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 17, 2011)

I've spent 100+ hours on KH:BBS come at me bro


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

If it wasn't with aqua, I question what you're doing with your life.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> I spent 80hrs on Disgaea DS. come at me bro.jpg



I spent 100 hrs on Disgaea 1 for PSP. Cum at me brah.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> If it wasn't with aqua, I question what you're doing with your life.



Getting 100% on every scenario with every character on proud and critical because I pussied out during my first playthrough  

Spent well over 100+ on dissidia, what now?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

Everybody spends well over 100+ on Dissidia that's not an accomplishment.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

I spent over 100 hours on Dissidia only to lose my game and had to buy it again only to have Dissidia Duodecim to come out a few months later. 

Stupid SE.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> That explanation is pretty much what I expected.  The culture of Japan is a lot different than it is here.  And their tastes are different as a result.  Curses.


Well, to be fair, Japanese gaming taste is pretty much the same as it been since the 90s...just a bit more moe-ifed now and they are handheld central now. Its Western gamers taste who has changed the most.

My taste is pretty much the same as well as now, except its more broader in scope. I still like the same shit I liked back in the day as a kid and I like many current stuff out now too as an adult. I'm a fierce opponent against the idea of not liking shit you used to like because of age or because its not the popular trend. I play Pokemon still and I still like Sailor Moon. 


The World said:


> Oh and yay 11k posts.



Congrats, I'll will rep you when 24hrs are up.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Everybody spends well over 100+ on Dissidia that's not an accomplishment.



    

Then to hell with it


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

I spent only 20 hours on the first Dissidia and quit. Spent 5 hours on Duodecim and quit.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

But that's because you're esura.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> But that's because you're esura.



I'm inclined to agree, but still want to know his actual reasoning


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> But that's because you're esura.



No, its because the Dissidia series is incredibly lackluster and I was fooled thinking it was some fighting game featuring characters of my favorite franchise. Its pretty much a solo RPG fight. Take FFXIII, remove any walking or exploration or whatever whatsoever, only keep RPG battles but with no party, just mano y mano (like a bastardized version of Tales and Smash Brothers), and you traverse through the story through the menu. Oh, and lets not forget the game doesn't require much in skills, it requires dumb amounts of grinding.

I can't play this shit too long without falling asleep. Waste of fucking money buying these games. I thought Duodecim would have been better but its the same shit. I was fooled into thinking this was a real fighter. Why the fuck can't Square contact ASW like Atlus and make a real fucking fighting game of their properties? 

Third Birthday and Trails in the Sky is a better PSP game than those.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 17, 2011)

XIII had exploration?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

>No exploration
>Duodecim had a map
>Was like FF13
> Less exploration than 13

I'll be laughing at you again for a while esura.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Much of my description was of the first one. Even with the lame ass map of the second one, it was still shit. Just less shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 17, 2011)

And there's no such thing as Third Birthday.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Who played Dissidia for story? I played it to beat up my favorite protags and antags.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

Like i said

Esura being Esura.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> XIII had exploration?



Maybe wrong choice of words.

First Dissidia you don't actually move anywhere at all unless you are fighting random shit. Its a fucking chessboard your character "moves" around on.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

You know where you also don't move around in?

Fighting games.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 17, 2011)

I think I'm going to give up on FFXIII. I'm a little more than halfway through, but it's just gotten boring to play.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You know where you also don't move around in?
> 
> Fighting games.



I admit, I chuckled.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You know where you also don't move around in?
> 
> Fighting games.



Thats cool, its a fighting game. Dissidia is not a fighting game. Square doesn't call it a fighting game (anymore at least after Duodecim released). Its a fucking PvP action RPG.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah if you got a ps3


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

Also FF13 isn't an Action rpg.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Also FF13 isn't an Action rpg.



I just used FF13 as a comparison for certain parts.....ah nevermind.

Either way, Dissidia series is a fucking dissapointment. They touted the first one as this cool fighting game with FF characters and I fell for this shit.

Atlus knows whats up. Persona 4 Arena looks dope as hell.

Imagine ASW making a FF fighting game. 

Square is fucking up now.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

You just said that SE never called Dissida a fighter


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You just said that SE never called Dissida a fighter





Esura said:


> Thats cool, its a fighting game. Dissidia is not a fighting game. *Square doesn't call it a fighting game (anymore at least after Duodecim released).* Its a fucking PvP action RPG.



lrn2read....


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm certain you editted that


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 17, 2011)

Well then...lol wut


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I'm certain you editted that



I never edited that post dude.


----------



## Nois (Sep 17, 2011)

Gaming brethern

I need a nice 8bit-16bit era ost stuff for a ringtone

Throw me ideas


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> Gaming brethern
> 
> I need a nice 8bit-16bit era ost stuff for a ringtone
> 
> Throw me ideas



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuGX6RiJHR8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBlDHOUzkTA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B0U5VIQjYc[/url][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Sep 17, 2011)

nicee niceee


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

IZAYAAAA!!!!


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-ivqI8I9uo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAu4leQjNmI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18JGZ98O_x4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ITcv0N63q0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYeZcC9UzsM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> IZAYAAAA!!!!



SHIZZZZZZZUUUUUUOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~KUN


----------



## Nois (Sep 17, 2011)

I love 8bit ringtones:33

And I love shizuo


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2011)

People use these as ringtones? Ugh....


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6F706GNIEUQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> I love 8bit ringtones:33
> 
> And I love shizuo



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz4y5bOq3Ys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 17, 2011)

If I had to go with an rpg classic sounding ringtone, definitely Actraiser Filmore; followed by Saria's Song Zelda, and Green Zone SOnic

@Mu is that for reals, I thought Suikoden was dead, I'll take even a spin off or anything to keep any chance at keeping the franchise alive.


edit: looks like the real deal on suikoden, awesome, best news in awhile, so we get ghibli game US release followed on consecutive days with this news. Maybe tommorow we get Xillia news, ps3 vesperia, and last story/tower,blade news.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 17, 2011)

@kira I'm glad suikoden is still alive and kicking.

So I been playing star ocean for a while and trying to prepare myself for the postgame shit. I wanted to synthesize better weapons but when I look on the synth faq it seems that shit was nerfed on the ps3 version.

I wanted to make a powerful attack weapon for edge so I was thinking 4 atk+18% factors on a laser weapon. I wanted to use potent attack seeds but that got nerfed. Is there anything else that can give me atk+18% on a weapon?


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPLRaKLmF9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Sep 17, 2011)

I think imma sport some Zelda/Mario tune right now. Tho, trhe Persona tunes are very nice.


----------



## Satou (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh yes, these sorts of ring tones.  Always chuckling to myself whenever I hear these sorts of tones go off in the public library and the middle age adults and senior citizens look around to see what the hell those sounds are when I go there to do research.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 17, 2011)

Its nice to see JRPGs on the rise again, it was kind of slow there for a while, but the ps3 is gearing up with more, the vita and 3ds both seem to have some coming, and hell even the wii has something.

Im hesitant to play S04, it does not seem to be as vesperia to the point I would play it multiple times which you must for achievements, not to mention items and enemies and things for synthing are missable left and right; and dont even get me started on that battle trophy crap. You pretty much need the game on one screen, then like five other screens with various guides so you dont miss out everything.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 17, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Its nice to see JRPGs on the rise again, it was kind of slow there for a while, but the ps3 is gearing up with more, the vita and 3ds both seem to have some coming, and hell even the wii has something.
> 
> Im hesitant to play S04, it does not seem to be as vesperia to the point I would play it multiple times which you must for achievements, not to mention items and enemies and things for synthing are missable left and right; and dont even get me started on that battle trophy crap. You pretty much need the game on one screen, then like five other screens with various guides so you dont miss out everything.



I guess I'm more bias towards star ocean than others might be since its a personal favorite series of mine. Honestly, doing multiple playthroughs and looking through faqs to find out what I missed isn't much of an issue with me. I do like the private action system too although some of them can fuck up endings for you so its not perfect.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Its nice to see JRPGs on the rise again, it was kind of slow there for a while, but the ps3 is gearing up with more, the vita and 3ds both seem to have some coming, and hell even the wii has something.
> 
> Im hesitant to play S04, it does not seem to be as vesperia to the point I would play it multiple times which you must for achievements, not to mention items and enemies and things for synthing are missable left and right; and dont even get me started on that battle trophy crap. You pretty much need the game on one screen, then like five other screens with various guides so you dont miss out everything.



Go play SO4, it's gameplay is awesome. It's story sucks though, but everything else is good! ENJOY!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Go play SO4, it's gameplay is awesome. It's story sucks though, but everything else is good! ENJOY!



Without question the gameplay is the best part. Though I just out today that shit was nerfed in the ps3 version. I was not a happy camper let me tell you.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Go play SO4, it's gameplay is awesome. It's story sucks though, but everything else is good! ENJOY!



Wait..._you_ play JRPGs?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura, ladies and gentlemen.

He'll be here all week.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Esura, ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> He'll be here all week.



Stop talking about Esura and post awesome P2 soundtracks like I did.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Esura, ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> He'll be here all week.



zenieth, ladies and gentlemen.

He'll be dickriding me all week.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B2yylvv1J4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlONDT-fb2s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta_abigcnBA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPjR2Q10pr4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROVH4Wbpj3A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdgnn7qS0-8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36rdhLeWShA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wIm-YinXBA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAdhY4fyoKM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

bro there's 224 tracks to this album. I've got 23 posts worth of songs to drop.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

"She"


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFRvnmNcHKo&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: Wait..."she"?


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B2yylvv1J4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlONDT-fb2s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


My god.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm not posting more, just saying that if I felt the need to I could


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

No way let's take this thread to 10k posts.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 17, 2011)

Wait, wut?


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> You don't have even have a penis by medical standards .


Its enough to fuck with so...boom.

Anyways, I need help!

I'm trying to make this female on White Knight Chronicles II and she looks ass and I can't make her pretty for shit for some reason. Post some pics of hot anime/RPG women so I can get inspiration.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 17, 2011)

Shes so sexy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 17, 2011)

@ Esura


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Link ain't workin'

EDIT: Nevermind, dayum. 


What hair color do you think I should go with?

Purple, Blonde, Red, Silver, White, Blue, or Raven?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 17, 2011)

Now its good.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 17, 2011)

Her face looks kind of fucked.
Should look more like Mist Dragons.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Ok, I think I'm going to go...red. I like red. 

So green eyes, hair in a bun, red hair, pale skin.

Lets check this shit out.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Link ain't workin'
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, dayum.
> 
> ...



lol knew you'd like her.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

You know me so well.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

The one in the blue is butterfaced. One in the red is pretty cute though. 

I'm confused.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Sep 18, 2011)

Are you gonna make her petite and rail thin or a tall amazon bitch like I have? XD


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaitlyn said:


> Are you gonna make her petite and rail thin or a tall amazon bitch like I have? XD


Tall amazon bitch sounds really hot. 

Ok, I know I gave Demon's Soul a raging. To put it short, I find the game hard. Nonetheless, I'm focusing on playing three JRPGs for a few months. I might as well play Demon's Soul again. Haven't played it since it came out.

So right now,

White Knight Chronicles 2
Disgaea 4 (I see myself dropping early after campaign like every other Disgaea)
Demon's Soul 

I'm trying to cut my PS3 JRPG backlog. Putting the Dragon Age series on the backburner.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 18, 2011)

You should've finished demon souls ages ago but oh well. At least you'll touch it again.


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

I need help with Demon Souls.

I don't remember how to play, so what build should I use?


Btw, I made my WKC character look like Celty (the head of course) from Durarara!! I might make my Demon's Soul character look like Celty too. 

Celty (the headless one and the head) is like the perfect anime babe when I think about it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 18, 2011)

A meat cleaver build can dominate the storyline. A mage build can do just as good as well. 

Damn, I was hoping you'd use my pic as influence.


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> A meat cleaver build can dominate the storyline. A mage build can do just as good as well.
> 
> Damn, I was hoping you'd use my pic as influence.



I did use your pic as influence, it didn't fit the WKC female model.

Whats a meat cleaver build? Standard knight build?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 18, 2011)

Heres what the meat cleaver looks like:



Its gains stat boosts from your strength, dexterity and faith stats. It can also be enchanted which means you can deal more damage while having a magic imbued weapon at the same time. Just type in meat cleaver build in the link I gave you and you can find ton of different meat cleaver builds that you can look and decide what you want.

edit:Its gonna take some effort to get that weapon though so be careful on that.


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

Danke mayn.

I need another favor. Can you find some hot Celty renders? I need that hot thang in my sig.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> @ Esura


Crap anime.  But the nurse is hot.  Sasha hasn't breast-fed on her nearly enough in my opinion.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Danke mayn.
> 
> I need another favor. Can you find some hot Celty renders? I need that hot thang in my sig.



In all honesty I haven't seen durarara!! yet. I've got over 30 animes I'm watching right now so its hard to get to. I'll see what I can find though.

Edit: Ok I've found who you were looking for. Is she suppose to have a bike helmet on all the time? Well in any case.....


*Spoiler*: __ 













Rukia said:


> Crap anime.  But the nurse is hot.  Sasha hasn't breast-fed on her nearly enough in my opinion.



Agree with you on the anime. Nurse was the hottest one in that anime. Didn't see her get sucked enough.


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> In all honesty I haven't seen durarara!! yet. I've got over 30 animes I'm watching right now so its hard to get to. I'll see what I can find though.
> 
> Edit: Ok I've found who you were looking for. Is she suppose to have a bike helmet on all the time? Well in any case.....
> 
> ...



Hint.

*Spoiler*: __ 



She has no head.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hint.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The fuck?.....Awesome. This anime may become a top priority for me then.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 18, 2011)

I want to play  as Faize though, but I think he is only permanently in your party in the second playthrough; plus how hard is the highest difficulty; I mean on vesperia at least on second playthroughs you can carry over weapons and skills


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> If you haven't seen it yet, *I'd recommend Bucanno!* if you enjoyed Durarara. its from the same creators. imo its superior to Drrr.
> Ladd Lusso is pimp



Truly superior to Durarara in every way


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 18, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I want to play  as Faize though, but I think he is only permanently in your party in the second playthrough; plus how hard is the highest difficulty; I mean on vesperia at least on second playthroughs you can carry over weapons and skills



I haven't tried the hardest difficulty yet since I just beat for the first time earlier this week. If its as hard as SO3 4D mode then I'd say you won't have nothing to worry about. You'd have to relearn your abilities and weapons though. That'd make it too easy if you kept that shit. You can have a weapon that can easily hit for five digits. About faize yeah, you can only play him up to a certain point on your first playthrough but after that you can choose in your next playthrough.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 18, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, what name to people prefer Dragon Warrior or Dragon Quest; personally I got used to the former so I prefer that one, I dont like the Dragon Quest name too much.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 18, 2011)

I wouldn't know much about dragon quest too much since I really haven't played it. I always assumed it was dragon quest...


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

I like dragon quest more


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 18, 2011)

Dragon Quest just sounds better.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 18, 2011)

Dragon Quest, cuz you were on a quest to fight a dragon. In the first game at least.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 18, 2011)

Fuck, clannad is Looooong....andn just odd in general. Just checked out a guide and fucking found out that i started on the path that ever1 says you should do last. I really dont care though, gonna finish it anyway. Still though, those 'intermission' scenes are fucked up. Do they change through the playthroughs untilyou finish the gaqme 100% or what?


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Truly superior to Durarara in every way



Does Bucanno has its own Celty? If not it cannot be.

Celty has replaced Panty, Stocking, Motoko Kusanagi and Yoko Litner as my favorite anime babe.

She is just so damn sexy.....


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2011)

Baccano is better because the part of the Novels that it animates are better than the part of DRRR novels that DRRR animates.

Also Ladd Russo.

See Baccano gives everyone a chance to shine while the latter half of DRRR is basically all about those kids who really nobody gives a shit about them.


----------



## Myman (Sep 18, 2011)

My favorite anime type RPG has to be Tales Of Symphonia. Great game and long gameplay. The gameplay is generally easy to understand and master. The story is good and the voice acting is good enough that it doesn't annoy you to point of smashing something.


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING JESUS SHIT. FF6 COMING TO PSN TUESDAY, now's I can play it on my big screen plasma TV. :33

O and Chrono Trigger too, but I got like 50 copies of that. 

Now all we need is Suikoden 2 and Legend of Dragoon and everything will be complete. 

O and Chrono Cross too. 



zenieth said:


> Baccano is better because the part of the Novels that it animates are better than the part of DRRR novels that DRRR animates.
> 
> Also Ladd Russo.
> 
> See Baccano gives everyone a chance to shine while the latter half of DRRR is basically all about those kids who really nobody gives a shit about them.



Yep Baccano is better. Ladd > Whole cast of DRRR even Shizuo

The kids are soooooooo boring except until the end that is. I really wanted to punch the nerd girl in the face until I saw she could slice building sized structures, then I just wanted to yell at her for being pathetic and calling herself a parasite. Also main character is a cookie cutter cardboard cutout and yawn inducing boring and the blonde hair kid is slightly more tolerable.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2011)

The first half of DRRR could stand up to Baccano, but when the second half comes in. It's still good, but it's nowhere near Baccano level by that point.


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2011)

I actually liked the second half of DRRRR more for the kids but the adults story get like completely dropped except I guess subplots with Izaya and Shizuo.

I liked the mystery in the beginning with Celty trying to find her head but then like 12 episodes later she's like LOL who cares right? I can drop dead at any time right without my head? I still have to use an annoying PDA to talk! 

The kids were boring and annoying in the beginning.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2011)

The second half did build up the kids. But they just went from "Why the fuck are they here." to "Well I guess they're pretty alright."


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

Watching Episode 15 of DRRRR as we speak.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

Good show. 

I'm watching Ao no Exorcist, someone in here had a set for it. I should rep them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Good show.
> 
> I'm watching Ao no Exorcist, someone in here had a set for it. I should rep them.


 good anime, my only issue that it went Non Canon after episode 16...If I remember well..


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm reading the manga for it. I believe Murakazu has the set for it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 18, 2011)

Damn, you guys jsut spoiled DRR, i just watched ep1 a few days ago,.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 18, 2011)

Thats the RPG forum; don't come here unless your prepared for spoilers


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Damn, you guys jsut spoiled DRR, i just watched ep1 a few days ago,.


Shit, I've been spoilered about certain parts.

Its inevitable in our fandom.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2011)

not sure if this has been posted yet

BUUUUUUUUUUUT

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySAlckdIaic&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Looks liek konami has found they rpg again


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

never played a suikoden game.
Name sounds to ninja-y like Tenchi or whatever that fucking ninja game is.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 18, 2011)

Tenchu, get it rihgt fo'. It was one of the best stealth ninja games out there 

Now though...it's gettin' kinda stale.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

Tenchi
tenchu
Ten shoes
Fuck you.

Stealth games bore me anyways. Too much waiting in the darkness jerking off, not enough ass kicking. What did I play some Techu DS thing which was meh.
Then some Tenchu shadow assassins shit which was whatever.

I played a monkey ball game or W/E with some metal gear spoof in it, that was a better stealth game. It had monkeys in it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 18, 2011)

dude dont confuse an anime Masterpiece Like Tenchi, with a cheap ninja gaiden wannabe like Tenchu. 

Yea a couple people already mentioned the suikoden news, question is does it get a us release, because its a psp game, and according to some psp is dead.

Snagged a beautiful item on ebay, FF8 cloth map, apparently it was a limited item with some copies of the guide, its gonna look good with my ff8 copy. Also finally got Ys 1 and 2 for the ds, now I just need to get the psp ones.


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

Holy shit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Masuomi is the leader of the Yellow Scarves/Golden Bandannas


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> good anime, my only issue that it went Non Canon after episode 16...If I remember well..



I've noticed, after watching episode 22 it's become pretty shit, actually.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 19, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> dude dont confuse an anime Masterpiece Like Tenchi, with a cheap ninja gaiden wannabe like Tenchu.
> 
> Yea a couple people already mentioned the suikoden news, question is does it get a us release, because its a psp game, and according to some psp is dead.
> 
> Snagged a beautiful item on ebay, FF8 cloth map, apparently it was a limited item with some copies of the guide, its gonna look good with my ff8 copy. Also finally got Ys 1 and 2 for the ds, now I just need to get the psp ones.



Atleast ikt's more ninja like than those NARDO ninja's, man. Still Onimusha did a better job of mixing the fantasy elements thanTenchu.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I've noticed, after watching episode 22 it's become pretty shit, actually.



Don't know why they went this direction with ao no exorcist but yeah this arc itself made it shitty now. It happens with animes so not like its the first time I've seen it. I've still got the manga to look forward to anyway. Glad to see my set inspired you to watch it though.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> dude dont confuse an anime Masterpiece Like Tenchi, with a cheap ninja gaiden wannabe like Tenchu.
> 
> Yea a couple people already mentioned the suikoden news, question is does it get a us release, because its a psp game, and according to some psp is dead.
> 
> Snagged a beautiful item on ebay, FF8 cloth map, apparently it was a limited item with some copies of the guide, its gonna look good with my ff8 copy. Also finally got Ys 1 and 2 for the ds, now I just need to get the psp ones.



Tenchi, masterpiece? Seriously? 

Also Tenchu is nothing like Ninja Gaiden....just sayin.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Tenchi, masterpiece? Seriously?
> 
> Also Tenchu is nothing like Ninja Gaiden....just sayin.



Maybe not a masterpiece but it is a classic that's for sure.

I loved Tenchi Universe and when Tenchi gets that lightsaber (I think). Was so awesome!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Disgaea 4 is really growing on me now. I'm enjoying just getting my characters all powered up. Of course I always enjoy that until I get tired of it. 

I'm trying to build just theme teams to keep it spicy.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Build an all female team.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Fuck no. Chicks suck. 


I'm making an all Naruto team.  It's like they wanted me to with that Omyno Monk or whatever who looks exactly like Orochimaru. 

I am making a sword fusion monster named Samehada and I'll make a swordsman named Kisame eventually.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

I like Valvatorez and his sardines. 



Itachifan727 said:


> Atleast ikt's more ninja like than those NARDO ninja's, man. Still Onimusha did a better job of mixing the fantasy elements thanTenchu.



Are you a moron? Wait don't answer that, it will only confuse you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Sardines are high in omega 3 fatty acids. They make you strong, like overlord.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

I watched all the Durarara!! episodes.

Its a great anime. They should make a video game about Celty.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

What the hell you talking about? Talk about RPGs.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the hell you talking about? Talk about RPGs.



General RPG and Anime thread: Talk about your favorite non FF series - Part 1

Its in the title.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

It sounds to me as if you're talking about anime, not an anime-style game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

So we're ruining this thread next?


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

It would be nice if we had another thread like what we did to the Final Fantasy one. 

Anyways, WKC > FFXII


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice celty set esura.

I've never played WKC before but I hear everyone bashing it. Wonder if its worth my time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

I heard WKC was mad gay.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Heard it was suck you off for a cheeseburger gay.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Then that speaks volumes about FFXII but I truly find WKC to be a superior experience.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Sep 19, 2011)

It's not gay. Just underrated, and plagued by a few shortcomings that make people immediately dislike it. Grinding is also a bit much, I will admit. It's not a game that you play for the story, that's for sure, but there are some cool characters you see.

I'm still at guild rank 9. The game pretty much forces you to spam one quest in order to rank up. Boredom can set in really quick, especially when you keep killing the same red troll for what seems like an eternity.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 19, 2011)

Dammit meracle's max shockwave isn't as good as cliff's.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, I was dissapoint in that too. So I spam Somersault Smash and X-Claw together.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 19, 2011)

Kaitlyn said:


> Yeah, I was dissapoint in that too. So I spam Somersault Smash and X-Claw together.



When I got it i was all like "Oh yeahhhh, I'm about to go rape a bitch" Then when I used it I was like "WTF is this bullshit".


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Kaitlyn said:


> Yeah, I was dissapoint in that too. So I spam Somersault Smash and X-Claw together.



Hey curious question about something.

You play WKC online right?

Could I like....boost online then finish story?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Speaking of WKC.

I hope Reckoning is as good as it looks.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 19, 2011)

Ive only played tenchu 1, that was enough, but the only difference I see if we are not counting quality,  is that Ninja gaiden has a higher difficulty. Other than that both games are you playing a ninja running killing people. 

Ryo is God of Ninja. Everyone else flees at his sight. Plus who else can claim to be an MC in two major franchise. Ryo thats who.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Tenchu is a stealth game.

Ninja Gaiden is a hack and slash action game like DMC.

Very different games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

I think I tried Tenchu and quit after 2 minutes.

Is that the one where you're supposed to be all stealthy?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 19, 2011)

sleath and hack and slash is a fine line, tenchu is not like metal gear solid, I had no problem going around and just attacking the enemies directly in tenchu; you are really arguing semantics, then again like crazy said the game sucks, so I didnt play further than level 3ish.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Interestingly, I played DMC for about 5 minutes before I quit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 19, 2011)

Which DMC?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

I think it was the first one. Could have been the second one though.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

First one is arguably the best. The second one is a stinker. Third one was has the most fun gameplay. 4th is alright too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 19, 2011)

Hope it was the second one. No reason to stop the first one five minutes in.


----------



## Satou (Sep 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]oMM9h0Ce4Ew[/YOUTUBE]

Was the red orb collecting in the beginning that much of a negative determinant?


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Huh, I didn't know Sparda used a samurai sword.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> Huh, I didn't know Sparda used a samurai sword.





Seriously? He uses Sparda and Yamato. Where did you think Vergil got his sword from?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 19, 2011)

Blood Will Tell 

Best Hack N Slash Action Adventure by miles.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Satou said:


> [YOUTUBE]oMM9h0Ce4Ew[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Was the red orb collecting in the beginning that much of a negative determinant?



Pretty sure it was this one. I can't say for sure why I quit playing it, it was so long ago.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Seriously? He uses Sparda and Yamato. Where did you think Vergil got his sword from?



No it's funny 'cause in the clip he has Yamato? on his back and yet out comes Alastor.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 19, 2011)

Been farming in case of Nero Angelo in that game. I suck though and i swaer that lion bitch couldn't do that instad death throw thing on the easyauto...


----------



## Kaitlyn (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey curious question about something.
> 
> You play WKC online right?
> 
> Could I like....boost online then finish story?



You probably could, but since the story bit is pretty short, I just usually finish the story first, then do online stuff. That way by the time you start online stuff you'll have decent gear and be at a decent level. I'm speaking from my experiences with the first game, anyways. 

Since the difficulty for WKC2 has seemed to spike a bit, then it may not hurt to mess around online from time to time during your story run. But it's ultimately your choice on how you wanna play


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 19, 2011)

So, has anyone actually played Nier in here?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, it's okay. The book is the best character.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 19, 2011)

I think that they're all pretty good, Kaine and Weiss being probably the best yeah.

But the fucking storyline god...its not on the pure "what the fuck did i just play" level of Drakenguard, but its still got that same sense of completely wanting to destroy any semblance of happiness you could possibly find by the time you complete all the endings 

In that sense, Cavia were  some fucked up sons of bitches. I think the prerequisite for getting a job at that studio was having some tragedy happen to you in your childhood or something


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 19, 2011)

Personally I am not a fan of the online rpgs, I dont particularly like pso, so I basically didnt play any online for wkc. I didnt think the story was that short, I havent beat it yet, but I got 15-20 hours in it right now, and I dont think I am near the end.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I think that they're all pretty good, Kaine and Weiss being probably the best yeah.
> 
> But the fucking storyline god...its not on the pure "what the fuck did i just play" level of Drakenguard, but its still got that same sense of completely wanting to destroy any semblance of happiness you could possibly find by the time you complete all the endings
> 
> In that sense, Cavia were  some fucked up sons of bitches. I think the prerequisite for getting a job at that studio was having some tragedy happen to you in your childhood or something



I didn't bother to do any extra endings. I'll never play a game more than once to see more, I figure extra endings can go to hell, not worth my trouble.


As for WKC, I gave up about 6 hours in. The story was about as generic as you can get honestly.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I didn't bother to do any extra endings. I'll never play a game more than once to see more, I figure extra endings can go to hell, not worth my trouble.



The thing with that is that they actually want you to play it over 4 times, but they set you back about halfway through the game, not at the very beginning so its easier  And every time you play different things happen that make the story turn out much different.

Unfortunately every time you play a little more of your soul is torn out from the events of the game


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

That game was pretty depressing as is, I'd rather not hang myself by the true end.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, i would not advise playing the other endings unless you've got a strong heart for that sort of thing  Even the first play-through and subsequent ending are depressing, the rest are just overkill beyond belief. Had to put the controller down and go do something else every once in a while after so much FUBAR shit.

I swore i would never play that game again after 100% completing it, just don't wanna feel as emotionally drained as i did at that time. That's what makes me completely loathe it and at the same time think it a masterpiece of storytelling.


----------



## Satou (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't forget about Ending E found in the book, .  Not everyone knows about that ending and think it only goes up to Ending D.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 20, 2011)

-sigh- i'm reading this, and the reason i didn't get Replicant in the US was because the higher ups wanted it earlier!? PIECES OF SHIT.

And yanno what makes it even more soul crushing? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yonah didn't even get a cure for her disease after all of that shit, she is a goner before adulthood regardless of what Nier did, even sacrificing his own existence. Hell everyone in the entire world is a goner. There's gonna be nobody left on the planet in a century except Emil and that's only cause he's Emil. Your actions as the player and as the main character were rendered completely pointless and futile in the face of everything, and in many cases you even made it worse by inadvertently killing off all of humanity thinking you were doing something good


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 20, 2011)

Persona 2: innocent sin is officially out.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

*Brave The First Trailer Of Tales of the Heroes: Twin Brave*



> At Tokyo Game Show, Namco Bandai announced Tales of the Heroes: Twin Brave, a Dynasty Warriors-style game starring various characters from across the different Tales RPGs. Today, we have the game?s first trailer:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SuYTl94AINQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Tales of the Heroes: Twin Brave is a PSP game and is slated for release ?soon?. Japanese reports on the TGS press conference where Namco Bandai revealed the game stated that it?s slated for 2012.



*Source*:

Not an RPG but fuck it, its tales.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

NIER was the second best PS3 game right after Demon's Souls.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 20, 2011)

As I said while that might be true, its hard to imagine picking up the controller after something so draining emotionally. :/


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

The metal scumbag training method in Star ocean 4 is so broken.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2011)

Mura said:


> *Brave The First Trailer Of Tales of the Heroes: Twin Brave*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this suppose to be a fighting game? Looks pretty cool..........but I dunno....

Kind of looks like Dynasty Warriors + Dissidia + Tales of ____ .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Exactly, its dynatsy warrior gameplay but with tales of characters.

Just noticed my name isn't in green italic anymore. I was liking that look.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> As I said while that might be true, its hard to imagine picking up the controller after something so draining emotionally. :/


It was cool. 



Mura said:


> The metal scumbag training method in Star ocean 4 is so broken.


What is that? 



Mura said:


> Exactly, its dynatsy warrior gameplay but with tales of characters.
> 
> Just noticed my name isn't in green italic anymore. I was liking that look.



I wasn't. Glad that shit is gone, it was stupid and confusing.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't. Glad that shit is gone, it was stupid and confusing.



[YOUTUBE]El4AbyfkIQA[/YOUTUBE]

Just have bacchus have the scumbag slayer equipped and the skill black hole sphere while everyone else has exp boosting factors on their equipment and your bonus board full with exp ups and the rest is history.

In terms of the name look I thought it was a nice touch, I guess it made me feel important.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 20, 2011)

Finally got Persona 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Still not sure what that is. Shit's in Japanese.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Dammit I just gave you an explanation under that. It should be easy to understand.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

It has been like a year since I played the game, I don't remember any of that shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Then replay it or if you don't have it then buy and replay it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]MBazRvfm8FY[/YOUTUBE]

Heres one in english and look at the video explanation to see a more in depth explanation. God just shoot lymle's VA, just shoot her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Mura said:


> Then replay it or if you don't have it then buy and replay it.



Hell no.

I sold my copy. I would never buy it again though. I really enjoyed the game until that dungeon without a save point for 3 hours. The one where I glitched and couldn't continue. Yeah, fucking no way.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

No way I would know what dungeon your talking about since that never happen to me before.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

It's the one that's 3 hours long without a save point. It's fucking huge. I think it's the last area, or very near the last area.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Are you just really bad with names?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 20, 2011)

Tales plus DW im down with that, I still need to play GW DW games.

I wonder if anyone can guess based on doushinji what the favorite tales of vesperia pairing is.

I want this game. Envious of the Japanese, we just get a rehash of a decade old game in Persona 2, and they get this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Mura said:


> Are you just really bad with names?



I'm really bad at remembering the names of stages in games I've played a year ago, yes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Well ya got me stumped. Maybe the cave of the seven stars. That doesn't have a save point until the very end. Not sure if it was nox obscurus or palace of creation. I thought they're were plenty of save points in there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

It had an airplane in it and a giant-ass tornado thing. Does that help?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh yeah, thats nox obscurus. That had a save point not too far off from your starting point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, but that's like 3 hours from where I glitched up and was fucked. No way would I go through that place again either, I hated it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

To each their own.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

It's a shame, too, because I really was enjoying the game. That just killed the whole damn thing for me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Well I have been enjoying the postgame play I've been doing. Getting ready for a classic star ocean boss right now, gabriel celeste.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I wonder if anyone can guess based on doushinji what the favorite tales of vesperia pairing is.


Yuri/Judith.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 20, 2011)

How's P2 anyone?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Yuri/Judith.



not even close.

Yuri x Raven

Yuri X Flynn

Raven x other male

Those are the top three.

Estelle x Yuri was roughly the same as Judith x Yuri actually.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Eh, I give up on Demon's Souls again. I still can't get used to fucking restarting the entire fucking level with half life and getting back to that fucking bloodstain. I was doing good too. I keep dying off dumb ass environment obstacles. Random shit falling can kill you apparently. 

Now back to Disgaea 4.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 21, 2011)

/\ that's what scares me of dark souls. I wanna get it but only if it's Nocturne-you dunno what the fuck you are doing hard, not cheap ass hard.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Maybe its because I was slightly intoxicated when I played Demon's Soul last night but, the actual fights weren't too hard. Then again I was in total bitch mode picking people off from distance though. Its not nearly as hard when I first played it when it came out and quit for some reason.

Goddamn environment shit is pissing me off though. "Oh, its dark as hell in this room and you only have this itsy bitsy light around you and I'm creeping along and BAMMM, fall down a flight of fucking stairs, die, lose all my souls, and have to start the entire fucking level over". Or, or, "Oh, I'm kicking these two demon's ass, whoops you miss me bitch, SLASH, boulder pops from the background and fall on me and kill me". Its shit like that which is pissing me off, not the enemies. 

I'll probably get Dark Souls for 50 bucks off though with my Gamestop card so eh.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 21, 2011)

Wait, you can fall down STAIRS in this game? OMG


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Eh, I give up on Demon's Souls again. I still can't get used to fucking restarting the entire fucking level with half life and getting back to that fucking bloodstain. I was doing good too. I keep dying off dumb ass environment obstacles. Random shit falling can kill you apparently.
> 
> Now back to Disgaea 4.



Esura can't hang with Demon's Souls. 


Is it me or is Disgaea 4 too identical to Disgaea 3 and therefore insanely repetitive?


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2011)

I dunno, I never played 2 or 3 cause I heard they were shit. It does some so familiar to Disgaea 1 and yet so much better. :33

I'm glad I didn't have to play through the last 2 bullshit games and therefore can go into this game full nostalgia mode from 1. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

Must be nice. I kind of regret buying it now. I think I'll still finish it, but it's probably getting the Disgaea 3 treatment (beat the main story, maybe grind a little, quit forever).


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Esura can't hang with Demon's Souls.
> 
> 
> Is it me or is Disgaea 4 too identical to Disgaea 3 and therefore insanely repetitive?



It's harder than 3.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's harder than 3.



What, no its not.

I had to grind to progress in 3's campaign. So far I've just been steamrolling with just Valvatorez, wolf dude, mage, and cleric. On like 2-3 or something. Then again, I have powerful equipment I managed to afford after passing the Make More Expensive Items.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> What, no its not.
> 
> I had to grind to progress in 3's campaign. So far I've just been steamrolling with just Valvatorez, wolf dude, mage, and cleric. On like 2-3 or something. Then again, I have powerful equipment I managed to afford after passing the Make More Expensive Items.



Yes, it is. 3 is very newb friendly. And very very lack of grinding for the main story. I myself never needed to grind. Merely get strong weapons. Enemies weren't really strong.

Disgaea 4, they hit like a truck from jump street. The difficulty feels more along the lines with 2 but with 3's brokeness.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

Disgaea 4 didn't seem all that hard. Then I passed the "Strongest Enemy" bill and I got beat up a couple of times. But after a trip or to in the item world I'm dominating.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 21, 2011)

You both clearly suck. Neither game required any sort of grinding. Disgaea 1 was the only one remotely challenging and even then it was merely that the game required you weren't careless with where you left everyone. The entire series is about the comedy, not the difficulty. It only really gets hard after you've beaten the story, with all the crazy high levelled monsters and stuff.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Disgaea 4 didn't seem all that hard. Then I passed the "Strongest Enemy" bill and I got beat up a couple of times. But after a trip or to in the item world I'm dominating.



Same here. You gain levels dumb fast on Disgaea 4 too. My Valvatorez is almost level 20 and I believe that I am pretty damn early in the game, like barely in Chapter 2.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> You both clearly suck. *Neither game required any sort of grinding.* Disgaea 1 was the only one remotely challenging and even then it was merely that the game required you weren't careless with where you left everyone. The entire series is about the comedy, not the difficulty. It only really gets hard after you've beaten the story, with all the crazy high levelled monsters and stuff.



Disgaea 1 and Disgaea 3 (never played 2) are pretty hard if you don't grind on previous maps a few times. At a decent level, yeah its pretty damn easy but there is many parts in the game that enemies would just outright destroy you no matter what strategy you implement if your level was bad, even if you had some decent armor and weapons.

Disgaea 4 is the only Disgaea I haven't had to go back and grind on previous maps to get a few extra levels.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> You both clearly suck. Neither game required any sort of grinding. Disgaea 1 was the only one remotely challenging and even then it was merely that the game required you weren't careless with where you left everyone. The entire series is about the comedy, not the difficulty. It only really gets hard after you've beaten the story, with all the crazy high levelled monsters and stuff.


Well it is harder than Disgaea 3, it just isn't really a hard game. Especially when you have the option of power leveling to infinity right off the bat.

Post game stuff though can be idiotic. 


Esura said:


> Same here. You gain levels dumb fast on Disgaea 4 too. My Valvatorez is almost level 20 and I believe that I am pretty damn early in the game, like barely in Chapter 2.



I've kind of hit a level wall myself at chapter 7. I have a skull knight randomly leveled to 250, but everyone else is sub-200 with a couple reincarnations here and there. The game does get progressively more difficult, but with those characters I have up to ~150, I can dominate pretty damn easily.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 21, 2011)

Disgaea 1, I can agree with. Most people can't even get past Mid-Boss, apparently, without someone telling them how to do it. Even so, the series has steadily become easier. That's not exactly a bad thing, though, since there's plenty of challenge in all of them after the story ends and anyone who doesn't laugh their way through the story clearly has no soul.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2011)

Disgaea from easiest to hardest

3,4,2,1

3 was not only easy on the difficulty but the most broken.
4 has the brokeness of 3 but the difficulty of 2
2 not as difficult as 1
1, obvious


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 21, 2011)

Hopefully Tales of Xillia gets localised before 2014......


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

I wanna play Dark Souls.


----------



## squilliam (Sep 21, 2011)

P2P today b-b-b-bitches

Obviously, I am a huge Persona fan.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

I was going to get P2P, but....

I have enough for a 3DS now (BONUSES FTW!), so I'mma get that. What game should I get with 3DS?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> I was going to get P2P, but....
> 
> I have enough for a 3DS now (BONUSES FTW!), so I'mma get that. What game should I get with 3DS?



The only good games for 3DS at the moment are LoZ: OoT, Devil Survivor: Overclocked, and Star Fox.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice. I figure I can get P2P at another day.

I don't see myself affording a 3DS after this week. Damn my hours getting cut. 

No DoA mention?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nice. I figure I can get P2P at another day.
> 
> I don't see myself affording a 3DS after this week. Damn my hours getting cut.
> 
> No DoA mention?



What about DoA? Just stick to the console ones. Hence why I haven't mentioned that, SF, Splinter Cell, and Samurai Warriors. RE: Mercs is a one shot deal, so if you're the kind who likes starting a new game from scratch, you're fucked.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 21, 2011)

My p2 hasn't shipped in yet


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 21, 2011)

Ive still only played Disgaea Hour of Darkness, I do believe a couple of levels were though but I  honestly did not grind that much, I mean I know you can have ridiculous levels near or over a 1,000 but I had no characters in my final party that were particularly high level.

Yea Im in no rush to get the 3ds, I probably wont get it at least for another year or two besides rumors of the 3ds lite or whatever you want to call it are already surfacing.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> What about DoA? *Just stick to the console ones.* Hence why I haven't mentioned that, SF, Splinter Cell, and Samurai Warriors. RE: Mercs is a one shot deal, so if you're the kind who likes starting a new game from scratch, you're fucked.


Could if they actually bother to release them on systems I own. 

I don't like XBOX and the last DoA I played was 2 on PS2.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Ive still only played Disgaea Hour of Darkness, I do believe a couple of levels were though but I  honestly did not grind that much, I mean I know you can have ridiculous levels near or over a 1,000 but I had no characters in my final party that were particularly high level.
> 
> Yea Im in no rush to get the 3ds,* I probably wont get it at least for another year or two besides rumors of the 3ds lite or whatever you want to call it are already surfacing*.



What? Seriously?

Eh....dang.

EDIT: Damn, now I don't even want a 3DS now. Killed mah hype. 3DS Lite...sigh...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> My p2 hasn't shipped in yet



They simplified combat system along the lines of P4.

When you do fusion spells, they have cut-ins now.

I have no problem with the voice acting, my only gripe is that only certain lines are spoken as compared to the Japanese version where while in combat cut scenes, all dialogue is spoken.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 21, 2011)

Is it still God send story of god send?

**


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Fuck it, I'm going to get P2P.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 21, 2011)

Don't go into it expecting a game from 2011 is all I can tell you.
expect a game from 1999 with a story that is the best you'll probably see in an rpg this year.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Is it still God send story of god send?
> 
> **





Tatsuya's VA is still beast. "Death will be quick!"


----------



## zenieth (Sep 21, 2011)

Social links?
more like bitches on my dick.
*Lighter flick*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Social links?
> more like bitches on my dick.
> *Lighter flick*



Eikichi bitching about why Tatsuya gets all the chicks.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 21, 2011)

He literally does nothing and women just go after him. 

Hell if I'm fighting demons  know exactly who to use when a female demon pops up.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 21, 2011)

squilliam said:


> P2P today b-b-b-bitches
> 
> Obviously, I am a huge Persona fan.



I already have it. 

Didn't get very far, though. Haven't even had a battle yet.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 21, 2011)

Im gonna get myself an Xperia Play phone.
I Want to slap some emulators on that shit and be good to go .


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 21, 2011)

The fuck?  Seems everybody is ignoring me today, goddamn it! I already asked about P2 and then was shot down


----------



## zenieth (Sep 21, 2011)

What do you want to know?

How it plays?

Characters?

How wet you'll be after playing it?


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Don't go into it expecting a game from 2011 is all I can tell you.
> expect a game from 1999 with a story that is the best you'll probably see in an rpg this year.



Eh? Don't mistake me for some RPG noob.

I know exactly what I'm getting into, which is why I'm hyped. I just walked and picked it up from my local Gamestop and I'm opening now.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 21, 2011)

Almost forgot.

Which language does Eikichi butcher in English?


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Gamestop pissed me off sometimes.

My beautiful box has a nick on it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Almost forgot.
> 
> Which language does Eikichi butcher in English?



None that I can remember.

Remind me, has Ginko ever spoke Cantonese? Cuz she does slip in Cantonese in the dialogue.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Hanya and Saeko is in this game too? Damn. And she is hotter too.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah, Lisa's thing early on was her cantonese speak along with her kung fu.

Chie's based off of her, hell early chie looked like her.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Yeah, Lisa's thing early on was her cantonese speak along with her kung fu.
> 
> Chie's based off of her, hell early chie looked like her.



OK, I thought I was bugging for a minute there.

Also I completely forgot that Junko and Sudou's names got dropped as early as Seven's Sisters HS.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 21, 2011)

Word of advice to anyone playing p2

Talk to everyone and visit everywhere
Talk to them before a dungeon
Talk to them in the middle of the dungeon
Talk to them after a dungeon
Talk to them after an event

There is a lot of fucking dialogue in this game and a lot of it is optional.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 21, 2011)

Joker's executives are where it's at.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

This game is really good so far. I'm impressed. Artwork is grand. Only thing feels off is that I don't hear much JPop.

I have no buyer's remorse though. I do have buyer's remorse on buying that Uncharted collection though (my old copies broke).


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 21, 2011)

Fuck i want it. hopefully they'll stil have copies afer skyward sowrd is out so ican buy that DS, and P2. or rather my parents, hehhe...bullshit though that you need wiiplus garbage. shit costs like 25 extra.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Fuck i want it. hopefully they'll stil have copies afer skyward sowrd is out so ican buy that DS, and P2. or rather my parents, hehhe...bullshit though that you need wiiplus garbage. shit costs like 25 extra.


Um, just get the Skyward Sword Golden Remote collection. It comes with a golden Wii Remote Plus (Wii Motion Plus built in).


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Word son.

I already have it on lockdown. I wont even use the golden remote. I'll keep it all pristine until Nintendo runs out and then I'll resale it for a dumb ass amount. Zeldatards go hard on Zelda peripherals. I bet you someone would give me 60 for it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ohhh.....Good Idea.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks like my Xenoblade collector's edition arrived safely today with my dad from Europe. Alas it reminds me my xbox is about a 2,000 miles away. 

Now they just need to hurry up and release Last Story and Pandora Tower, so I can pick them up myself next time I go. 



Okay so I missed out on a BOF gba copy which peaked my BOF curiosity again and so whats the relation between the games? It seems like 1 and 2 are def. related, and Nina I is Nina II ancestor, and Ryu I maybe husband to Nina I and also Nina II's ancestor. But what about the others, I personally have never been a fan of the Zelda school of thought, I always just thought Miyamoto was a lazy bum, Mario as a platformer I dont really care about continuity, but Zelda crosses into RPG territory, I want continuity, dont just plop them same characters into different games. 

And it seems based on a tagline with the Suikoden PSP game, that maybe there will be some relation to the # series, as they say a 100 years later; honestly Suikoden as a series was still early enough in with little overarching plot that I dont see how Konami couldnt make sequels work even with the team gone. I mean the first five games only establish 24 runes, some quasi goal to gather them or something, and some characters are immortal.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 22, 2011)

*New Tales Of Innocence R Character Looks Like A Pirate, But Is An Archaeologist*



> Tales of Innocence is being remade for PlayStation Vita as with touch screen battle controls and a new character.
> 
> QQ Selezneva comes from a different world and despite her eye patch she introduces herself to Ruka as an archaeologist. She’s still learning Ruka’s language and has a tendency to slip into baby talk. She is also known to get clingy when tension rises.
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *New Tales Of Innocence R Character Looks Like A Pirate, But Is An Archaeologist*
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:*


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *New Tales Of Innocence R Character Looks Like A Pirate, But Is An Archaeologist*
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:*




I don't give a darn cus this game is still sexy.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

That's supposed to be an archaeologist?

That's supposed to look like a pirate?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

It's a sexy woman with weapons, who cares what she does?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 22, 2011)

So... Persona 2 is awesome. I'm only in the first dungeon, but the Contact system in battles is just hilarious. 

I have quite a lot of cards already, as well, so I might even be able to pick up a new Persona soon.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

Been following a livestream of the p2p

Oh god Yukino just did an MLP reference.


this fucking translation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Live stream?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey cmx

guess what?

don't give a darn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

I only watch live streams for games I am not sure about. Like with Path of Exile, I wondered what the gameplay was like and there was a stream (this is the first time I've ever done this) and I watched it. 

I mean for something like this you know it's good.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

Only watched to check out some of the official translation. I know p2's story and shit is legit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

You're still watching it, aren't you?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

nope busy eating rice krispies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

You're not wearing pants are you? 


I keep going back to Disgaea 4 and playing it for an hour and then getting frustrated with the repetitiveness and quitting.


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Word of advice to anyone playing p2
> 
> Talk to everyone and visit everywhere
> Talk to them before a dungeon
> ...



Will do. Will do.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

P2 has the most colorful cast.

Main
Antagonists
Named Npc
Faceless NPC.


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2011)

Dat Joker gonna joke.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> P2 has the most colorful cast.
> 
> Main
> Antagonists
> ...



Tatsuya being the most developed character in the series. By EP he's fucking pro.


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

I think I hit that spot, that spot you guys talk about in Demon's Souls where you get hooked.

I'm really liking this now than I did when it first came out. Fights are dumb easy if you got your shield ready in every corridor you go through. I picked a Royal female with blonde hair (I can't make them cute for shit though) and raped Phalanx. Dragon is cheap but I ran away while it was flying. Only two things I hate about this game now. No pause button and not enough fucking light in some areas, leading to cheap deaths, although this is slightly circumvented by playing in Online Mode.

I don't know why, maybe its because of other games I played as of late but...its not hard anymore.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 23, 2011)

Once you understand how shit works in that game you have a better understanding on what you need to do.


----------



## Nois (Sep 23, 2011)

This is the truth... somewhat


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

The more lines the more boring it is.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 23, 2011)

Is that how is works? I was trying to make sense out of it.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 23, 2011)

I've always loved the Golden Sun series, though I must confess myself disappointed by how easy Dark Dawn was... although perhaps that was due in part to how intimately familiar I was with the nature of the series itself (ie, I've played Golden Sun so fucking much that I knew almost exactly what to expect from the bosses, how to deal with the puzzle-esque challenges as they presented themselves, etc.)


And as long as I'm on the subject of Golden Sun, I'd just like to say FUCK THIS GUY:



You just can't wing it with him.


----------



## Nois (Sep 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The more lines the more boring it is.



I don't like stories that are all over the place  too

I remember having a  rough time with the Dullahan


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2011)

Light Artist said:


> I've always loved the Golden Sun series, though I must confess myself disappointed by how easy Dark Dawn was... although perhaps that was due in part to how intimately familiar I was with the nature of the series itself (ie, I've played Golden Sun so fucking much that I knew almost exactly what to expect from the bosses, how to deal with the puzzle-esque challenges as they presented themselves, etc.)
> 
> 
> And as long as I'm on the subject of Golden Sun, I'd just like to say FUCK THIS GUY:
> ...



Dark Dawn really was too easy, but you're right that familiarity probably didn't help (we already knew how to solve the puzzles as soon as we saw them )

Dullahan was always fun, though. Felix, Jenna, Mia and Ivan was my team whenever I faced him. I spammed Kite so much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

I didn't even get through 5 hours of Dark Dawn.  All the idiotic training puzzles and shit was repetitive and boring.

"Oh move this here"

"Now do it again 100 times, lol"


FUN!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> I think I hit that spot, that spot you guys talk about in Demon's Souls where you get hooked.
> 
> I'm really liking this now than I did when it first came out. Fights are dumb easy if you got your shield ready in every corridor you go through. I picked a Royal female with blonde hair (I can't make them cute for shit though) and raped Phalanx. Dragon is cheap but I ran away while it was flying. Only two things I hate about this game now. No pause button and not enough fucking light in some areas, leading to cheap deaths, although this is slightly circumvented by playing in Online Mode.
> 
> I don't know why, maybe its because of other games I played as of late but...its not hard anymore.



Haha....just wait....


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 23, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Dark Dawn really was too easy, but you're right that familiarity probably didn't help (we already knew how to solve the puzzles as soon as we saw them )
> 
> Dullahan was always fun, though. Felix, Jenna, Mia and Ivan was my team whenever I faced him. I spammed Kite so much.




I've been training my party for the past few days in the hopes of going toe-to-toe with him without having to cop out and use a summon-rush strategy (which takes all the fun out of the battle). I'm also playing hard mode so his stats should be something like

HP: 16,383
PP: 300
STR: 845
DEF: 336
AGL: 241

such a friend...


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 23, 2011)

Devil survivor overclocked has been kicking my ass; but I've been kicking it back 

And it's nice and fun! :33 anybody know if it'll be worth it getting Y's for the Ds?  I've been thinking about it and Im not sure


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

It's always worth it to get a Ys game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 23, 2011)

Y's Seven <3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

Can't wait for a new Ys game. I'm not sure it can beat Ys 7, but one can dream.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Devil survivor overclocked has been kicking my ass; but I've been kicking it back
> 
> And it's nice and fun! :33 anybody know if it'll be worth it getting Y's for the Ds?  I've been thinking about it and Im not sure



It's not as good despite having Ark's and Oath's combat engine. It's mainly cuz of the screen being so zoomed in. Get the PSP version (Ys Chronicles), which looks better presented and better sound quality. Personally I prefer the PC version simply for full screen effect.

I admit though, the PSP version made Palace of Destruction sound cooler.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AnUa6A5Brw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

YS I & II is kinda...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 23, 2011)

Its kinda..yeah


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> YS I & II is kinda...



Y U NO LIEK RUNNING INTO MONSTERS?

Also Oath > SEVEN

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knd4oW-RpbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

It just highlights the later games, showing you the supernatural progression in quality the series has undergone.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It just highlights the later games, showing you the supernatural progression in quality the series has undergone.



It was quality from the get go, boyah.

Even on the tender pc engine

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIE3lKzC008[/YOUTUBE]

though I liked I & II (the Eternal versions) cuz they were better presented and the soundtrack was just beast. Plus I liked the running into monsters bit.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxC19titl40[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

Gross.


And no way was Felghana better than Seven. It was pretty good, sure, but Seven is the best Ys game.


----------



## The World (Sep 23, 2011)

Y'S 2 actually looks pretty good.

Y's 1 looks soooooooooooo dated.


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Haha....just wait....



I'm preparing. Farming for souls.

I don't see it getting too harder than this unless Bosses start OHKOin. Dying don't even seem that bad once you have that Miracle that lets you go back to the Nexus. Got alot of souls and think I'm going to die soon? Lets go back to the Nexus and spend that shit. Invisibility frames on dodges and....why didn't I use Royal sooner. 

This game is easy now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

Royal is super broken and easy early game. But it does get a little harder later.



But only a little.


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh, and you have to love the assholes online trying to get people to jump off big ass cliffs with their messages, saying there is treasures down there. I fell for one, not no more.

And the way people are dying is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2011)

I really give up on Monster Hunter... Clearly it's so heavily geared towards multiplayer that anyone who says they enjoy going solo is either a masochist or lying out of their arse.

The controls are stiff, but I can deal with that. The camera is shit, but I can deal with that. I've played games with worse controls or worse cameras, even if they were so because of console limitations, so it's just a case of getting used to a game that - apparently - has intentionally rubbish controls.

But damn, the controls aren't even the worst part. You start off with a bunch of weapons with 50 power or whatever. I did a fetching quest and one where I had to kill ten Jaggi things and cleared them both easily. Using the money I got from those, I went ahead and bought a standard Longsword before upgrading it. So rather than 50 power, I had a weapon with 85.

So then I go back and do the very first one star quest. It's some giant armoured bear thing, but I'm thinkin' it'll be a piece of cake since I have the full leather armour set, a bitchin' sword and a pretty good handle on how to use the damn thing even with the crappy controls.

...I start off really well. I pull off a few neat combos, dodge a few attacks and even pull off the "spam R to swing around like a maniac" thing. But then I get hit. So I press Square to heal, but my character puts away their sword first. It takes _two seconds_ to sheathe the sword and the armoured bear thing hits my character again before I run away like a lunatic to try to heal. It takes _three or four seconds_ to heal. Of course, like when my character sheathed their sword, you can't move at all when you're using an item.

So, in order to sheathe your weapon, heal yourself and then pull your weapon back out... You need about seven or eight seconds (maybe five or six at the least) and you can't move at all in the process. So you're a sitting duck and you're liable to get hurt for more damage than you were trying to heal.

So basically, Capcom made this multiplayer-focused game that had terrible gameplay mechanics to make it insanely hard to beat any big monsters by yourself _and then_ added terrible controls just to cement the fact that even trying to play the game alone is pointless unless you're cheating or just passing time running through low ranked missions when you've got epic gear.

You can complain as much as you like about Resident Evil's tank controls, but everything else about those games is solid - once you get used to those controls, you're going to be running around shooting heads off all the time. You can complain as much as you like about Demon's Souls difficulty, but you know anything that goes wrong is your fault - it's trial and error, but once you know what to do it's much less difficult. I wish I could say Monster Hunter is challenging, but it isn't. I wish I could say it was hard, but it isn't. It just combines terrible gameplay mechanics with terrible controls to create a game that's intentionally frustrating to anyone trying to play it alone.

Back to Persona 2 for me.


----------



## The World (Sep 23, 2011)

WHICH IS THE BEST CLASS CMX? :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm preparing. Farming for souls.
> 
> I don't see it getting too harder than this unless Bosses start OHKOin. Dying don't even seem that bad once you have that Miracle that lets you go back to the Nexus. Got alot of souls and think I'm going to die soon? Lets go back to the Nexus and spend that shit. Invisibility frames on dodges and....why didn't I use Royal sooner.
> 
> This game is easy now.





Esura said:


> Oh, and you have to love the assholes online trying to get people to jump off big ass cliffs with their messages, saying there is treasures down there. I fell for one, not no more.
> 
> And the way people are dying is fucking hilarious.



Shit fuck the evacuation miracle, I use shard of archstone. I find it much faster than casting. Watching how people die is one of the more entertaining things to see. Especially against the world 1-5 boss when they die from that shockwave attack he does.


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I really give up on Monster Hunter... Clearly it's so heavily geared towards multiplayer that anyone who says they enjoy going solo is either a masochist or lying out of their arse.
> 
> The controls are stiff, but I can deal with that. The camera is shit, but I can deal with that. I've played games with worse controls or worse cameras, even if they were so because of console limitations, so it's just a case of getting used to a game that - apparently - has intentionally rubbish controls.
> 
> ...


Which Resident Evil? If its 4 and 5 (its slightly tank like, a bit more fluid though), then yeah I agree with your entire post almost, but pre-4 and I have to question your sanity.


Mura said:


> Shit fuck the evacuation miracle, I use shard of archstone. I find it much faster than casting. Watching how people die is one of the more entertaining things to see. Especially against the world 1-5 boss when they die from that shockwave attack he does.


Shard of Archstone? I have a bunch of different Shard items and I don't know what the fuck they do.

And wait, there is a 1-5? The fuck? I thought each level only go up to 3....but 5? This game is going to be long as fuck. I thought I would wreck through in time for Dark Souls (I'm preordering now).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Shard of Archstone? I have a bunch of different Shard items and I don't know what the fuck they do.
> 
> And wait, there is a 1-5? The fuck? I thought each level only go up to 3....but 5? This game is going to be long as fuck. I thought I would wreck through in time for Dark Souls (I'm preordering now).



The shard of archstones is under your item column where all your healing items is. Though you can find some in 1-1 near the blue and red dragons. There is a path you can walk right under the dragons to get it. Don't be alarmed when they breathe fire as you go under them, it won't(shouldn't) hit you. 

I'm sorry, I meant five archstones in world one. There are 4 bosses in world one but there is a fifth archstone after you beat that 4th and final boss in that world. Thats the only world like that. Every other world has three bosses and four archstones.


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2011)

Mura said:


> The shard of archstones is under your item column where all your healing items is. Though you can find some in 1-1 near the blue and red dragons. There is a path you can walk right under the dragons to get it. Don't be alarmed when they breathe fire as you go under them, it won't(shouldn't) hit you.
> 
> I'm sorry, I meant five archstones in world one. There are 4 bosses in world one but there is a fifth archstone after you beat that 4th and final boss in that world. Thats the only world like that. Every other world has three bosses and four archstones.



Ah ok. Is it just me or do you get waaay too much healing items in this game? I don't mind at all but I'm shocked. It makes the game easier for me so I don't mind.

And wtf is that shit on Maiden in Black eyes? She is creepy looking yet hot at the same time.


----------



## The World (Sep 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> And wtf is that shit on Maiden in Black eyes? She is creepy looking yet hot at the same time.



Yes she is. :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ah ok. Is it just me or do you get waaay too much healing items in this game? I don't mind at all but I'm shocked. It makes the game easier for me so I don't mind.
> 
> And wtf is that shit on Maiden in Black eyes? She is creepy looking yet hot at the same time.



Creeps me the fuck out too. Maybe her eyelids were burned shut or something. Hmm....not a pleasant thought.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

The World said:


> WHICH IS THE BEST CLASS CMX? :33



Well that's rather dependent on the build you want to play.

Most builds I've seen use either the Temple Knight or the Royal.


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2011)

I heard that the Pyro is like, the new Royal in Dark Souls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm going to be a ninja.


----------



## The World (Sep 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well that's rather dependent on the build you want to play.
> 
> Most builds I've seen use either the Temple Knight or the Royal.



I too picked the Knight. :33

Great minds think alike.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm totally starting Dark Souls with a Wanderer.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 23, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I really give up on Monster Hunter... Clearly it's so heavily geared towards multiplayer that anyone who says they enjoy going solo is either a masochist or lying out of their arse.
> 
> The controls are stiff, but I can deal with that. The camera is shit, but I can deal with that. I've played games with worse controls or worse cameras, even if they were so because of console limitations, so it's just a case of getting used to a game that - apparently - has intentionally rubbish controls.
> 
> ...



Or maybe you're just bad at the game and need to learn how to not suck.

Learn to recognize the monster's attack patterns so you know when there is an opening.

If you really need to, leave the area, heal up, and then go back.

Dodge roll/leap like the FotNS.

Figure out how to make better healing items like potions and high potions instead of using herbs or whatever.

And if you're playing MHP3rd like it sounds like you are then no wonder you think the controls are shit, you've got to deal with The Claw.

In Tri I can solo low rank monsters with minimal difficulty because I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Or maybe you're just bad at the game and need to learn how to not suck.
> 
> Learn to recognize the monster's attack patterns so you know when there is an opening.



Oh right, 'cause that makes sense. The Slaying Quests are a piece of cake, but the second I need to deal with a large monster it's practically impossible to do anything and that means I suck and not that the game sucks. I got that armoured bear thing injured enough that it ran away, but guess what?

_I had to stand still for two seconds just so my damn character would sheathe their weapon and let me chase the damn thing down._

Which was brilliant, really, 'cause I'm pretty sure the monster recovered all its health after it ran off into the next area. I can't think of any other reason it wasn't dying regardless of how much I hit it after I finally caught up with it. My weapon went into the red three times before I ran out of healing items and got knocked out (and given how much I was successfully evading its attacks, we're talking a stupid amount of time).

You're given 50 minutes to complete the mission. I wasn't aware it'd take fifty minutes to kill one damn monster.



> If you really need to, leave the area, heal up, and then go back.
> 
> Dodge roll/leap like the FotNS.



I do the dodge thing a lot. In fact, it's the dodge thing that's causing most of my problems. You can't dodge in the middle of attacks, you can't dodge in any direction you'd like and you can't dodge too frequently because it takes chunks off your stamina (which you clearly need to conserve for once you've actually hurt the monster enough to make it limp away).



> Figure out how to make better healing items like potions and high potions instead of using herbs or whatever.



Better healing items are pretty pointless when healing leaves you incredibly open to attack.



> And if you're playing MHP3rd like it sounds like you are then no wonder you think the controls are shit, you've got to deal with The Claw.



I'm not compensating for the game's flaws with some weird way to hold the console. It might be a pain to have to stand still in order to move the camera, but it's certainly better than using my index finger on the D-Pad while my thumb is on the slider.



> In Tri I can solo low rank monsters with minimal difficulty because I know what I'm doing.



I'm pretty sure I know what I'm doing, as well. But between the terrible controls and the even worse intentional design choices, I'd be better off just sticking to Slaying Quests or - better yet - playing a game that doesn't screw you over for playing alone.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ah ok. Is it just me or do you get waaay too much healing items in this game? I don't mind at all but I'm shocked. It makes the game easier for me so I don't mind.
> 
> And wtf is that shit on Maiden in Black eyes? She is creepy looking yet hot at the same time.



Wax I believe.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 23, 2011)

Where the bloody fuck are the rest of these god damned Pikkards in Ys Seven?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 23, 2011)

And this soul stone farming annoys the everloving piss out of me.

but at least it's just 50 more to go.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 23, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Oh right, 'cause that makes sense. The Slaying Quests are a piece of cake, but the second I need to deal with a large monster it's practically impossible to do anything and that means I suck and not that the game sucks. I got that armoured bear thing injured enough that it ran away, but guess what?
> 
> _I had to stand still for two seconds just so my damn character would sheathe their weapon and let me chase the damn thing down._
> 
> ...



See this is you clearly demonstrating a fundamental lack of understanding of the game mechanics.

For starters, monsters can get tired which means they move slower and their attacks don't always work. But they can recover their stamina by eating, resting, going into rage mode, etc. so they move and attack like they did before. This does not mean they recover health.

Of course it's going to take a long time to kill boss monsters at your level, you're weak and inexperienced. When you get to the point where you know what you're doing and have better weapons you'll be able to kill those monsters in a matter of minutes.



> I do the dodge thing a lot. In fact, it's the dodge thing that's causing most of my problems. You can't dodge in the middle of attacks, you can't dodge in any direction you'd like and you can't dodge too frequently because it takes chunks off your stamina (which you clearly need to conserve for once you've actually hurt the monster enough to make it limp away).



Maybe this has to do with the PSP controls or the weapon you're using but I can dodge roll after basically every attack and in any direction.

You can also replenish your stamina with steaks and rations, there should never be a need to "conserve" unless you aren't prepared.



> Better healing items are pretty pointless when healing leaves you incredibly open to attack.



I've never fought the bear so I don't know his attack patterns but for most monsters it's not that hard to just run somewhere else in the area and drink a potion before they can hit you.

Or, like I said, leave the area, heal up, and then go back.



> I'm not compensating for the game's flaws with some weird way to hold the console. It might be a pain to have to stand still in order to move the camera, but it's certainly better than using my index finger on the D-Pad while my thumb is on the slider.



The PSP control style is pretty atrocious and this is something that is known and acknowledged by basically everyone.



> I'm pretty sure I know what I'm doing, as well. But between the terrible controls and the even worse intentional design choices, I'd be better off just sticking to Slaying Quests or - better yet - playing a game that doesn't screw you over for playing alone.



Based on everything you've told me it seems your troubles have more to do with you not understanding the game mechanics and having the misfortune of playing the PSP games with inferior controls.

I'd suggest trying Tri, it is really the best entry point in the series and certainly better for a beginner than any of the PSP games, but if you aren't going to do any of the online content then there's little point, since you'd basically be missing out on half the game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_6UG6-wKYw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

SWEET JESUS


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 23, 2011)

Monster Hunter is a textbook definition of easy to learn, hard to master.

It's a niche game that's not accommodating for new players, but it's not really hard if you take the time to learn the game mechanics and understand how it works.  Either you like a game that is stubborn, difficult and has some bizarre controller decisions or you don't.

Stop grossing the thread, k?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2011)

I picked up WKCII earlier today since I got paid so why not, 2 games for the price of one. Playing through the first game. Looks pretty decent, environments are fucking huge, not a bad thing. It plays like a faster version of FFXII. Been mostly wandering around the first area, now my party is lvl 7.

*takes a look at the Iron Blade*

What's the Dragonslayer doing here?


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_6UG6-wKYw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> SWEET JESUS



There is a PS3 version? Dear God!



Where do I import?


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

Aji Tae, if you have Monster Hunter Tri I can show you how to play properly.

Monster Hunter takes a bit to get used to and has a steep learning curve, which is why I stated I almost agree with your previous post, I went through some of those same growing pains. But like Demon's Souls, it has that spot where once you understand it, everything like clicks and shit and becomes fun.

Fucking Great Sword owns lives.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 24, 2011)

The World said:


> There is a PS3 version? Dear God!
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I import?



Since this is a OG SRW game, this has a better chance of being localized without going through licensing Chutes & Ladders. Only reason we never got OGs and OGG for PS2 is because it was

1. End of life PS2 game
2. Sony was stingy when it came to 2D games.

PS3 has better chances. Hell, we get niche games like Record of Agarest War and Hyperdimension Neptunia for god sakes.


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

I still wouldn't hold my breath until an announcement though.


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Since this is a OG SRW game, this has a better chance of being localized without going through licensing Chutes & Ladders. Only reason we never got OGs and OGG for PS2 is because it was
> 
> 1. End of life PS2 game
> 2. Sony was stingy when it came to 2D games.
> ...



Seriously those terrible niche games and no OG? 

I will give all of mah money for localization.


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2011)

oooooooo There were GBA and DS ports of SRT. I guess they only care enough to localize dumb handhelds.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 24, 2011)

WKC has Kaiju fights, beast.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey does anyone know if there a fan made translation or at least script of a game called Venus and Braves.


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

Its called Google.

And I'm not finding any translations or scripts on it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 24, 2011)

yea I tried googling but didnt get much either; how the hell can they pass up a game about an immortal guy with tales characters from all the series franchise , where every  other memeber of your party dies with the passage of time; this game just sounds awesome


----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2011)

What is this shit, I love you Ys Seven but the bitch lives?!

God Damn.

edit: wait no forget that, she gets the axe.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2011)

Feel bad for the other chick though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 25, 2011)

^Australia is a joke of country, the only thing they have every done right in their entire existence is getting a name close enough to Austria, a country that does not suck

anybody get Otomedius Excellence, ill get it either way, but just curious.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2011)

who the fuck is making fun of australia!?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 25, 2011)

lol TV would crush Kira.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

*Make The Home Of Your Dreams In Dragon Quest X*



> Jump has a detailed look at Dragon Quest X: Waking of the Five Tribes? town and you can own a piece of it. Players can build a house in Astordia in a residential block of the town. Houses can be customized, but Jump didn?t discuss this feature in detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2011)

Eh, never was a fan of housing in games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Me either. There are only a couple of games that had a "build your own town" system that I liked. One of those, I think, was Breath of Fire (not IV--hated them faries); either I or II, I can't remember. 

Unless you unlock bonuses, treasures, and things that make the game more fun, I could give a shit about making my own house/town/sex den.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

i lurved building my own shit in dark cloud 2  rouge galaxy..not so much


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

I didn't really enjoy the in-depth town creation of Dark Cloud that much myself. Too much work. I just randomly put shit everywhere to progress and get to the next dungeon.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 26, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> who the fuck is'nt making fun of australia!?




Fixed for accuracy

for some reason I cant delete the post before this , so excuse the double post


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

*Black Rock Shooter Fans, We Need Your Help To Bring The Premium Box Out Of Japan*



> Black Rock Shooter: The Game will be localized and released for PSP overseas care of NIS America. The fate of the premium box set is up in the air, though. We spoke with Haru Akenaga, president of NIS America, who told Siliconera they are considering to bring the limited edition overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan?s premium box set includes a White Rock Shooter figure, art book, and soundtrack CD. If NIS America releases the box set, the opening theme song by One OK Rock will not be included in the international version. All of the other items (most importantly the figure) will be the same.



*Source*:

I will sell my soul to get this premium package. Just take it!


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

FUCK THAT PREMIUM! FUCK IT! I WANT THAT DAMN THEME SONG! 

I swear to god I wont buy this game if they take out that theme song for a fucking premium.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, I guess you won't then.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

My hype went down considerably for BRS. Don't even care no more.

I'm getting ICO/SOTC tommorow.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

I honestly have no idea what that stands for.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

ICO/Shadow of the Collossus Collection

I know its irrational but I really liked that fucking song. I have it in my MP3 player with my Motley Crew, Marvin Gaye and Gackt.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2011)

Both of which I should play because I never did.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

shadow of the colossus and ico collection should be a day one purchase for any gamer, i am getting them


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> ICO/Shadow of the Collossus Collection
> 
> I know its irrational but I really liked that fucking song. I have it in my MP3 player with my Motley Crew, Marvin Gaye and Gackt.



Ohhhhhhhhhhhh........got it.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=906SBSxbymo&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

 dammit man. My mood is shot to hell now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

Its a good song, most definitely. Well to me at least.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah who the fuck am I fooling? I'd more than likely buy this shit at day one regardless....my Japanese gaming fandom has no limits...except when I'm broke.

Shit is going down one point automatically for omitting this awesome song though when I review it one day.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

Well your more or less bargaining with yourself on this game. I'm not disagreeing with you on buying or not buying it. If you get it then cool, if not then I don't got an issue with that.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Mura said:


> Well your more or less bargaining with yourself on this game. I'm not disagreeing with you on buying or not buying it. If you get it then cool, if not then I don't got an issue with that.



Eh? No I'm just venting. I was always going to buy it so its not really bargaining... 

...

Ok I'm cool now. Do Gamestop allow you to buy games day one without preorder? Cause I didn't preorder ICO/SOTC.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, I hear ya.

On the gamestop thing, I think they should. Don't see why not unless they're sold out.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yeah, I hear ya.
> 
> On the gamestop thing, I think they should. Don't see why not unless they're sold out.


I've been buying JRPGs just for the sake of buying them on the cheap for awhile now this gen, even if they are shit, for any current gen system I own, and some last gen ones like Tales of the Abyss and Symphonia. I have an obsession and I think I need help. 

The reason I asked because I remember I tried to get Portal 2 day one and brought the case up to the counter (they had a fucking display on the shelf) and they was like, "HERP DERP THIS FO PREORDERS ONLY!" and I'm like, "Bitch why you have it on the shelf? Fuck yaw, ordering from Amazon." Then again, I got Persona 2 day one from GS without preordering, so it depends I guess.

Well, if not that means I can get Atelier Totori.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> I've been buying JRPGs just for the sake of buying them on the cheap for awhile now this gen, even if they are shit, for any current gen system I own, and some last gen ones like Tales of the Abyss and Symphonia. I have an obsession and I think I need help.
> 
> The reason I asked because I remember I tried to get Portal 2 day one and brought the case up to the counter (they had a fucking display on the shelf) and they was like, "HERP DERP THIS FO PREORDERS ONLY!" and I'm like,* "Bitch why you have it on the shelf?* Fuck yaw, ordering from Amazon." Then again, I got Persona 2 day one from GS without preordering, so it depends I guess.
> 
> Well, if not that means I can get Atelier Totori.



God I hope you said that. If I was in there when I heard you say that I would've busted out laughing my ass off.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Mura said:


> God I hope you said that. If I was in there when I heard you say that I would've busted out laughing my ass off.



Sadly, I did not. It was more like this...

"I'm sorry sir, it is for preorders only. You should have preordered like I told you before."

In my head I'm like, "Fuck you bitch."

But in actuality I was like....

"Look, you have the game on the shelf, I have it in my hands. That means you gutted one of these damn games and probably have some spare fucking copies. I know damn well you all didn't get that many preorders on this goddamn game. I'm not in a good mood, do not bullshit me. Ring me up for a copy."

"Sir, I'm sorry we cannot help you. I can however recommend you to..."

*walks away with my niece*

I don't think I would have came at him all rough if he didn't act like a douche. Explain the situation properly and I'd be like, "Ok, what else is new?" instead of getting snippy.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2011)

I seriously doubt you did that, as I had to deal with some dick customers and they never spoke to me like that in any situation. OR I would of smacked the shit out of em 

Just cause a empty case is on the shelf doesn't mean you can get a copy. And Gamestop orders enough copies for pre-orders only a lot of the time so that you pre-order, it's smart business move on them so it gets people to pay before hand. Since they only make 7-9 dollars for each copy of a new game sold.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 27, 2011)

Im all about the BRS collector's edition. Japan has always been in Beast Mode when it comes to collector's editions though; I think close to ever game, rpgs or anime at least always have regular and collector's edition. And remember the Millennium Collection, it is my goal to one day have all of them, though I am not entirely sure how many there are. 

Already have ICO/Shadow, but who am I kidding you know Ill purchase that and the ZOEs collection at some point.

Personally, I have never had a problem with any collector's edition at gamestop, the only game ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, that I actually was impossible to get was Metal Gear 3 Subsistence Limited Edition. But I got it anyway, when the manager sold me someone else's preorder, yeeeeeeeeeeeah. Then I got a second copy last year for peanuts, but long story short I never buy that crap about preorder or you  wont get it from gamestop. As long as your not from Boondock, Middle of nowhere, some gamestop in the area will have the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2011)

Really comes down to which game it is. When Street Fighter 4 came out the gamestop near me and the one about 15 minutes away only got enough in for Pre-orders. Comes down the the area as they except some not to be interested in the item. Street Fighter sold like crazy in spanish area 30 minutes away and that gamestop had both pre-orders in stock and extras. 

Gamestop near has 13 dead island on pre-order. They really shouldn't hold it though past 48 hours, least they don't have to. But in the case of dead island on a short supply they hold it for customers. So everyone is hitting my target and wallmart near me to get it. So yeah there are cases when Gamestop will hold only pre-order copies.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 27, 2011)

^You had an asshole. .-. usually we do display most of them (pre-ordered or not) and if ALL of them were pre-ordered, it wouldn't get gutted. The fact you had one in your hand means that one gut should be sold to you at _least_. Poor service. -sighs- I swear..


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 27, 2011)

That was directed to Esura; and Crazy is right, we most of the times get only enough for our pre-orders. :33 In Dead Island's case, my store had about 3 extra copies for the 360, then said game went out of stock everywhere for a week n a half.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I seriously doubt you did that, as I had to deal with some dick customers and they never spoke to me like that in any situation. OR I would of smacked the shit out of em
> 
> Just cause a empty case is on the shelf doesn't mean you can get a copy. And Gamestop orders enough copies for pre-orders only a lot of the time so that you pre-order, it's smart business move on them so it gets people to pay before hand. Since they only make 7-9 dollars for each copy of a new game sold.


Honestly, they wouldn't dare, considering I tower over him. Me being pissed off is not good. It takes alot for me to get angry and if someone does...eh, cops know. That said, its one of those, "you should of been there moments". Had he said it in a more reasonable manner I wouldn't of gotten ticked off. He said it in such a way that he lucky I didn't hit him. I work in customer service and there are proper ways you talk to motherfuckers and that was not the proper way. Its kind of hard to explain it via words but....ugh...

However, think about it. If you only have enough for preorders, don't put a fucking display on the shelf. You are pretty much giving people the idea that, oh you have a spare copy, cool beans. That's absolutely retarded and I can't really believe you are defending that. Its not the preordering that bothers me (I like preordering many times), its that you put a fucking display case, like the actual fucking case of the game on the shelf, like not even a fake case, a "gutted" case on the shelf and then say its only for preorders when...you have a fucking gutted display case on the fucking shelf.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> That was directed to Esura; and Crazy is right, we most of the times get only enough for our pre-orders. :33 In Dead Island's case, my store had about 3 extra copies for the 360, then said game went out of stock everywhere for a week n a half.


I bet you guys didn't put up a gutted case either. 

Question, do you know if ICO has high preorders?

EDIT: Ah I didn't catch your other post. I type slow as hell....


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdSYQpUPkb0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 27, 2011)

Dead Island can be restocked later, as far as I know there is no collector's edition, SF IV is not particularly uncommon either, I think there is at least one gamestop in Houston that still has/or had recently a sealed copy, but I only collect GG/DS/BB/DOA when it comes to fighters. But I will agree with you that from what I heard from a buddy, dead island did sell out quickly on the initial release.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Honestly, they wouldn't dare, considering I tower over him. Me being pissed off is not good. It takes alot for me to get angry and if someone does...eh, cops know. That said, its one of those, "you should of been there moments". Had he said it in a more reasonable manner I wouldn't of gotten ticked off. He said it in such a way that he lucky I didn't hit him. I work in customer service and there are proper ways you talk to motherfuckers and that was not the proper way. Its kind of hard to explain it via words but....ugh...
> 
> However, think about it. If you only have enough for preorders, don't put a fucking display on the shelf. You are pretty much giving people the idea that, oh you have a spare copy, cool beans. That's absolutely retarded and I can't really believe you are defending that. Its not the preordering that bothers me (I like preordering many times), its that you put a fucking display case, like the actual fucking case of the game on the shelf, like not even a fake case, a "gutted" case on the shelf and then say its only for preorders when...you have a fucking gutted display case on the fucking shelf.


In my game store I use to make xbox 360 cases with new game covers and place em outside and even when sold out. It's a way of advertising, not our fault shit sold out so fast. At Target we have 52 TV's on display and 66 Cameras. Chances are we are sold out of at least 1/3rd of each of those but we still have them advertised. We are just sold out at the moment but will be getting more in next couple of days. 

I'm defending them cause it's how business works. Least in the retail I grew up in.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

I cannot imagine ICO/SOTC selling like that. They didn't even sell that well the first time.

Eh I lucked out with Persona 2. They had two spare copies.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Dead Island can be restocked later, as far as I know there is no collector's edition, SF IV is not particularly uncommon either, I think there is at least one gamestop in Houston that still has/or had recently a sealed copy, but I only collect GG/DS/BB/DOA when it comes to fighters. But I will agree with you that from what I heard from a buddy, dead island did sell out quickly on the initial release.



I meant when SF4 was released, not now  And Dead Island sold out quick but even now it's still hard to restock. We only get like 3 a day and they go before I even get to work at 2:30. 

As for Ico/SoTc, got my copy pre-ordered at gamestop but from what I have heard, it's only about 8 pre-orders.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

So you guys only order preorders first? Like not even a few spare ones? Like this game ain't no CoD or something. I didn't even know it came out today until a few days ago, too late to preorder.

Ughhh I want to play this game before my off day is up.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2011)

Most games we ordered pre-order copies and then 2 extra. Usually for us employs cause chances are out of the 8 of us one of us or two of us wanted it. Games like Gears/COD/Halo we got plenty of extra but that's cause it was NYC and we sold games early


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Fuck...I'm kind of pissed. 

I might go get RE4 HD or something.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't fret :33 Do what I tell people; if your unsure if you want a game, throw 5 bucks on it so you know you'll have a copy. money doesn't disappear, but honestly..it sounds like the gamestop you go to has cruddy service. I wouldn't want you to help a shitty Gamestop.  but only do it if you absolutely know you want it; and you might get lucky with Ico/SotC, the store might, _might_ get an extra copy.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Don't fret :33 Do what I tell people; if your unsure if you want a game, throw 5 bucks on it so you know you'll have a copy. money doesn't disappear, but honestly..it sounds like the gamestop you go to has cruddy service. I wouldn't want you to help a shitty Gamestop.  but only do it if you absolutely know you want it; and you might get lucky with Ico/SotC, the store might, _might_ get an extra copy.



That GS I went to wasn't the one I live next door too. My local GS is pretty chill despite the manager being a bit....creepy. I just find him creepy, to the point where I'm not even applying to that GS anymore creepy. Like PeeWee Herman creepy. He tries too hard to be funny and nice and its...ugh. Nice guy but I get that creepy vibe from him. I tell my niece not to look directly at him. 

So I don't mind shopping at this Gamestop. But since I still got you posting, question. Do Gamestop take trade ins on fightpads? I normally don't like trading but the fightpad is a piece of shit and I don't feel like waiting for my payday on Wednesday.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Most games we ordered pre-order copies and then 2 extra. Usually for us employs cause chances are out of the 8 of us one of us or two of us wanted it. Games like Gears/COD/Halo we got plenty of extra but that's cause it was NYC and we sold games early



Oh nice, you work at Gamestop? The ones I usually frequent are in Georgetown, the Junction and Kings Plaza.

I think the biggest Gamestop in Brooklyn is near my house too, the one on uhhhh Avenue J I think.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

*Nippon Ichi?s Next PS3 Game Is A Dark Fantasy Action RPG*



> Remember that mysterious character Nippon Ichi revealed in August? She?s the star of an upcoming action RPG called The Witch and the Hundred Calvarymen. The PlayStation 3 game, as explained by Dengeki PlayStation, is an open world dark fantasy action RPG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 27, 2011)

so..is it an MMO or a straight game? I'd like the latter please, i've never been a fan of MMO questing type games


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Nothing about it said it would be an MMO, just a straight ARPG so I'm gonna go with that.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2011)

The World said:


> Oh nice, you work at Gamestop? The ones I usually frequent are in Georgetown, the Junction and Kings Plaza.
> 
> I think the biggest Gamestop in Brooklyn is near my house too, the one on uhhhh Avenue J I think.



No, I worked at a gameshop called "Gamechamp" which was a retailer that sold games. But had 3 friends who worked in gamestop so know how they ran in it. I work at Target atm.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

So I found this Grandia game on the Gameboy Color. It was dumb.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 27, 2011)

grandia 3 on PS2 was epic shit indeed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes it was. But Grandia II was better.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 27, 2011)

to each his own, i consider every game in the grandia trilogy to be great games in their own right.

I enjoyed the dynamic between the main character and his mother from grandia 3 the best out of any relationship i've seen in an RPG 

When i first booted up the game i thought she was his childhood friend/love interest considering how they were around each other until he just casually brought up the fact she was his mother and i'm like "WHAAT?"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

I liked Grandia II's story and characters the most. I liked Grandia's III combat the most. I liked Grandia I's sense of adventure the most, and it has a lot of nostalgia being the first one going for it.

Grandia X also was pretty fun.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

I got ICO/SOTC

I swear, my local GS is so good I forget they are GS.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 27, 2011)

i need my ico/sotc too


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

I lost my copy of Shadow of Colossus(I know I'm a fucking idiot) so I need this collection bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't. 

I got Dark Souls comin' at me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 27, 2011)

All I need to see is Vanillaware and I'll buy, there games always look good.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 27, 2011)

I loive vanilleware. just got odin shpere, hard as fuck but i just started.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2011)

Picked up my Ico/Sotc. Gonna return to Ico soon and finish my playthrough!

Skip 15 seconds 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwl34B8PIpo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Send me it.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm not watching not one damn ICO/SOTC video until I finish them. Already got spoilered on SOTC a bit.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 27, 2011)

Just vibing off of Xenoblades Mechonis battle theme, that shit goes down smooth after sports.

Xenoblade still dunking on bitches.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm not watching not one damn ICO/SOTC video until I finish them. Already got spoilered on SOTC a bit.



U never played those, Esura?


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Nope. I'm liking Ico though. Yorda is too cute.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah but well... You'll see....


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCclUgQk1Lk[/YOUTUBE]
....


----------



## zenieth (Sep 27, 2011)

ICO and SOTC are beautiful. And the people who made them should feel beautiful.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Thats badass. Final Fantasy need tracks like that. Sounds like some JDK Band stuff.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> ICO and SOTC are beautiful. And the people who made them should feel beautiful.



Those the only two games I know of that no one seems to dislike. I've met more people who disliked OoT than those.

Although I can see why while playing them. For a 2001 game, ICO is such...breezy. And the story is told without really being told. Its just niiiice.

Also, Yorda is sooo cute. Ico prolly coppin a feel while saving.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2011)

that's why they are seen as legendary games


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

*The Legend Of Heroes Series Is Coming To PlayStation Vita In Spring 2012*



> Falcom announced a new Ys game for PlayStation Vita at Tokyo Game Show. They?re also working on a Legend of Heroes title, but it isn?t completely new. A magazine scan revealed The Legend of Heroes: Zero no Kiseki Full Voice Edition (or Trails of Zero in English).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wamted to get trails in the sky, but wasn't sure what the battle system was like, so i passedon it.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 28, 2011)

Got me Valkrie profile: Covenant Plume. It's really good so far.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2011)

I want to get lenneth for ps2


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 28, 2011)

They are both good. Gotstuck on Silmeria though so i had to restart...:derp


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Wamted to get trails in the sky, but wasn't sure what the battle system was like, so i passedon it.



Unless you're really into story and character development, the game itself is pretty pass-worthy. I mean, it's okay, standard kind of RPG thing going on with a mix of SRPG in it. But it isn't that compelling gameplay wise.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2011)

I play RPG's for the story and characters, not gameplay


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> *I play RPG's for the story and characters*, not gameplay



Same here. Its why I like Nier and stuff, cause I sure as hell wasn't playing for the gameplay.

Since I see you like Nier, which Nier do you prefer? Daddy Nier or Brudda Nier in Japan? I like the old timer better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

I play RPGs because they're fun to play. I read books for story and characters.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 28, 2011)

for me it's mix of both. but if ithas shit GP, I'm gonna get bored, or if the difficulty is too hard *looks at the Answer in P3*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Well gameplay can take you so far. I'd agree that a story line and likable characters are needed to keep pushing you along once you've played the game to its maximum potential.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 28, 2011)

Exactly 

Perfect eample: Radiant Historia


----------



## Gnome (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I play RPGs because they're fun to play. *I read books* for story and characters.





Books ftw. I'm reading A clash of kings atm.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I play RPGs because they're fun to play. I read books for story and characters.



This^ for me, too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Books ftw. I'm reading A clash of kings atm.



I'm reading IT. It's taking for-fucking-ever. Damn book is damn long.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

For anyone that cares:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Persona 4 the Animation Licensed For U.S. Release*



> It hasn?t even begun airing in Japan yet, but the Persona 4 anime has already been licensed for a U.S. release by Sentai Filmworks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:




I was certain this was gonna happen anyway so no surprise here.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

CMX reads?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

What the hell is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't you remember CMX's old set, Juggs was reading.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

*Grand Knights History Sees Continued Demand In Japan*



> Last we heard, Grand Knights History was nearly at the 95,000 copies sold mark in Japan. Producer, Yoshifumi Hashimoto, updated the game?s blog today, revealing that the game has cleared the 110,000 mark, thanks to continued demand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 28, 2011)

The only books I read, are boring accounting and law textbooks. I'll occasionally pick up a fantasy book on a flight, but outside of being locked in a room with nothing but a book there is always something better to do.



hey mu, you better go and vote so we can get us some brs premium collections over here


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIrjgE2-C-s[/YOUTUBE]
This shit is hyping me up.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> The only books I read, are boring accounting and law textbooks. I'll occasionally pick up a fantasy book on a flight, *but outside of being locked in a room with nothing but a book there is always something better to do.*
> 
> 
> 
> hey mu, you better go and vote so we can get us some brs premium collections over here



Then you are reading the wrong books.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> hey mu, you better go and vote so we can get us some brs premium collections over here



Don't worry Kira, I made sure to vote.

Seems to be an update on that too.



> Update: We spoke with NIS America and there is one more change for the box set. It will not include a UMD version of the game. The North American version will include the White Rock Shooter figma, art book, and soundtrack CD minus the song from One OK Rock.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 29, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Then you are reading the wrong books.



Yeah, the story is only one reason I play RPG's. Most stories are pretty mediocre compared to books.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RE5yYPEWiBw[/YOUTUBE] Love is in the air?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh god love in zelda, what is this. With this fando, it's like Nintendo's asking for fandom wars.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Oh god love in zelda, what is this. With this fando, it's like Nintendo's asking for fandom wars.


 Well a lot of the fans were asking for this.. Why is not Zelda and Link together? ect...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 29, 2011)

fandom wars? How would you do that in ZELDA? That's like trying to ignite a fandom war in Mario with Mario and Peach, its just impossible.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 29, 2011)

Link x Ganon is canon.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 29, 2011)

Bro you don't know the zelda fandom.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Ragnarok Strategy RPG Demo Lets Players Beat The Game*



> GungHo Entertainment may have made the longest PSP demo to date. Ragnarok: The Imperial Princess of Light and Dark ? The First Ending Version actually lets players complete one cycle of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


*Falcom Partners With Companies For Vita Legend Of Heroes: Zero No Kiseki*



> Falcom officially unveiled The Legend of Heroes: Zero no Kiseki Event Full Voice Version. The title suggests that the PlayStation Vita version will have more voice acting than the PSP release from 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhw5_WQDtp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Bro you don't know the zelda fandom.



Link x Robin Williams daughter Zelda.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

When the hell did this thread turn into a homosexual fuckfest involving Link?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When the hell did this thread turn into a homosexual fuckfest involving Link?


 Since post #2851..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Well shove the master sword up my ass and call me Gay Ganon, I'm in!


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

I would fuck Zelda, then fuck Ganon, then fuck Ganon while he is fucking Zelda.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

I would fuck Zelda, but everything else is gay.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> then fuck Ganon while he is fucking Zelda.



  :ho


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

I can't troll every once and awhile?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 29, 2011)

I prefer Link x Mindha or young link x saria; I never liked zelda truthfully

And I also am curious how can you have a collector's edition where there is no game in the package. I know they did this with marvel vs capcom 2 xbox ps3, but that was just the game, this is beyond ignorant.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd kick the game in it's face.
I don't trust the series after TP and ST. 
I heard there's no cool moves either because we have to do some motion+ next shit.
Need reviews.


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2011)

> A New PS3-Exclusive RPG From NIS
> A witch and a hundred soldiers, you say?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 29, 2011)

^maybe they will give us a collectors edition of that as well, with no game


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I can't troll every once and awhile?



I guess, but that wasn't trolling.


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I guess, but that wasn't trolling.


stfu and fap to this


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> stfu and fap to this



Image's broken.

But I copy->pasted the URL and it was alright, I guess.
It ain't no fap material for me, though.

Not to fond of the bra, either

Anyway:
Disgaea 4 has been laying around here for like two weeks now and it seems I'll have to wait 'till November 'till I get a new tv and I'm able to play it in color.


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2011)

IZAAAAAAAAAAAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

The World said:


> IZAAAAAAAAAAAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!



That stuff's awesome, imo.


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Image's broken.
> 
> But I copy->pasted the URL and it was alright, I guess.
> *It ain't no fap material for me, though.
> ...



You make me sick.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> You make me sick.



Different opinion=Nausia 

Noted.


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2011)

WATASHI WA NINGEN GA DAISUKI DAISUKI DAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIISUKIIIIIIII~

*STOMP STOMP STOMP*


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Different opinion=Nausia
> 
> Noted.





Fap dammit fap.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

The World said:


> WATASHI WA NINGEN GA DAISUKI DAISUKI DAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIISUKIIIIIIII~
> 
> *STOMP STOMP STOMP*



lol, is that the part with the phone stompin'?



Esura said:


> Fap dammit fap.



Not right now.


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't speak moonrunes.


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2011)

Phone stomping Izaya is the best Izaya. :33

I'LL TAKE THIS PHONE AND STOMP IT!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE7x0WLz7SY&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't speak moonrunes.



I doubt you care, but it says 'I love humans'.



The World said:


> Phone stomping Izaya is the best Izaya. :33
> 
> I'LL TAKE THIS PHONE AND STOMP IT!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE7x0WLz7SY&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]



Indeed, that's awesome, lol.

I'd rep you if I wasn't 24h'd. Expect sum rep frome meh in the near future


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I doubt you care, but it says 'I love humans'.



Oh, you talking about the part where Izaya smashes this bitch's phone when she was picking on Anri? That shit was lol-some.

Oh...now fap.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh, you talking about the part where Izaya smashes this bitch's phone when she was picking on Anri? That shit was lol-some.
> 
> Oh...now fap.



Yeah, that part.

And that is sexy.


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2011)

I guess this is the RPG, anime, and lesbian titty lickin' thread.

I'm cool with this.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh, you talking about the part where Izaya smashes this bitch's phone when she was picking on Anri? That shit was lol-some.
> 
> Oh...now fap.



That's not enough to fap to.


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah where is the third girl licking their bumholes?


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

Google is your friend.

Anyways, I am one of the few lucky people who got Atelier Totori from Gamestop without preordering. There are a bunch of people who have to wait until Monday and shit for their copy if they ordered from NIS store. This is why I don't order from NIS store.

Now I'm sitting on my copy, jus smilin'. pek

No one preordered at my store and they only had ONE copy, ONE. Am I a lucky friend or am I a lucky friend?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 29, 2011)

You haven't played Xenoblade so I'd say your just a boob


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

And I never will. It doesn't sound worthy enough to import.

I will stick to my Totori baby....hnnggggg


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 29, 2011)

import?
What's importing


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> import?
> What's importing



Screw you.

Behold the power of the ALCHEMIST!



Full Metal Alchemist ain't got nothing on them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 29, 2011)

damned otaku and their moe blobs


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

Not an otaku. Just a fan of the JRPGs, animes/hentai/manga/h-doujinshis, and Japanese women.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Screw you.
> 
> Behold the power of the ALCHEMIST!
> 
> ...



Boring.
Call me when dey nekkid.
Or when you become a bad bwoi.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura, you dam rookie, the reason you buy from NIS is if you plan to pay full price, they at least have store exclusive promos, that later on cost a boat load of money on ebay - 
mana khemia - order it at NIS get a jesse figurine that sells with the game for 150
atelier annie - figurine set , sells for a 100
Neptunia - cards, sell alone with out the game for 40 plus
and dont even talk about some of the exclusive cds
and lets not forget the disgaea 4 figurine set, cheapest on ebay 165 plus shipping, which with as big as it is , will be another 10 or so bucks

you buy from nis so you can reap the rewards later, or just make your shelves look good


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2011)

can i go gaiz


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> And I never will. It doesn't sound worthy enough to import.
> 
> I will stick to my Totori baby....hnnggggg


 I really want to slap you...


----------



## Esura (Sep 30, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Esura, you dam rookie, the reason you buy from NIS is if you plan to pay full price, they at least have store exclusive promos, that later on cost a boat load of money on ebay -
> mana khemia - order it at NIS get a jesse figurine that sells with the game for 150
> atelier annie - figurine set , sells for a 100
> Neptunia - cards, sell alone with out the game for 40 plus
> ...


I don't really need that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

*Sounds Like Idea Factory Has Big Plans For Neptunia*



> The Hyperdimension Neptunia series has been a hit for Idea Factory and to some extent NIS America. Have you seen how much copies of the PlayStation 3 game cost on eBay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Esura (Sep 30, 2011)

Can they at least do another print run of the first Neptunia? Shit sold out way too fast for a NIS game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

But that game sucked.


----------



## Esura (Sep 30, 2011)

They are releasing a sequel over here, I want to at least play the first one.

At least release the standard copy. Normally they do but after the first run of Neptunia premiums they just stopped. I wanted it but I passed over it for Marvel vs Capcom 3. They released it on the same....fucking...day as Marvel vs Capcom 3.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

*Persona 2 And The Trails In The Sky, Together At Last. Wait, What?*



> As they once suggested, Ghostlight are going to be selling a ?Trails Of Innocence Combo Pack,? which contains the limited editions for both The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky and Persona 2: Innocent Sin. This will be released on November 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But that game sucked.



I didn't bother with it either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

I learned my lesson with the first attempt they made. I forgot what the name was, but it was kind of boring.


And by that I mean really, really boring.


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

Did it suck tits or balls?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

The first neptunia review if anyone wants to use it as reference.


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

BALLS BALLS BALLS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

Tits and balls.


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

Tits are nice.

That game sucked balls.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 30, 2011)

*Fifteen Tales Games, 30 Characters In Tales Of The Heroes: Twin Brave*



> Namco Bandai’s next Tales spinoff is an action game that brings together 15 years of Tales in one PSP game. Tales of the Heroes: Twin Brave puts you in control of two characters from the mothership titles, but this is not a role playing game. This "escort" title is a Dynasty Warriors style beat ‘em up with partner combos where you can team up and attack enemies.
> 
> Here’s who Namco Bandai confirmed for Tales of the Heroes: Twin Brave so far.
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 30, 2011)

@Esura, the point is if you dont want it, you can usually sell the bonus item on ebay to recoup a good portion what you pay.

Lets take Neptunia as an example, if you bought it off the NIS site its the same price as if you found it in store and bought there, 60 bucks on release. However, on the site you get the cards which if you got lucky sold for over 60 on ebay, but usually went for at least 40. You end paying around 20 dollar for the game, its often the case with many of NIS games that the preorder is that desirable, so whether you want it or not, if you plan to buy the game near release date there is no reason not to buy from NIS.


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 30, 2011)

Anyone play path of the ninja for the DS? I got it on PC. It's not bad, but I think they should have went in dragon ball: attack of the saiyans approach to leveling.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 30, 2011)

^is that the turn based naruto rpg game, buddy played it, looks good


----------



## Esura (Sep 30, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @Esura, the point is if you dont want it, you can usually sell the bonus item on ebay to recoup a good portion what you pay.
> 
> Lets take Neptunia as an example, if you bought it off the NIS site its the same price as if you found it in store and bought there, 60 bucks on release. However, on the site you get the cards which if you got lucky sold for over 60 on ebay, but usually went for at least 40. You end paying around 20 dollar for the game, its often the case with many of NIS games that the preorder is that desirable, so whether you want it or not, if you plan to buy the game near release date there is no reason not to buy from NIS.



Oh I know that and I know where you are coming from, but I'm just an impatient friend. I one day ship everything I order from Amazon if possible, or expedite. I would choke a bitch ordering from NIS.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 1, 2011)

ill give you that , some times they get ridiculous delays, but on my disgaea 4 I got it 5 or 6 days after I ordered it so, not terrible; slowest shipper ever though is Righstuf (anime sellers) they can take a half a year to months to ship sometimes


----------



## Esura (Oct 1, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ill give you that , some times they get ridiculous delays, but on my disgaea 4 I got it 5 or 6 days after I ordered it so, not terrible; slowest shipper ever though* is Righstuf (anime sellers) they can take a half a year to months to ship sometimes*



Is that legal?

Anyways, Atelier Rorona is fucking hard.  

Apparently a friend said I shouldn't be giving up all my damn rare mushrooms away but I'm like...here Esty Dee (lmao) rape me of all my rare mushrooms. Sigh. I just know I'm going to fuck up somewhere in this game again, too many damn anomalies so I'm strategy guiding this bitch. Its been a year since I last played this almost and I haven't finished it yet and I want to finish it so I can play Totori, which I heard is like 20x better.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 1, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Anyone play path of the ninja for the DS? I got it on PC. It's not bad, but I think they should have went in dragon ball: attack of the saiyans approach to leveling.



Get the 2nd one. It's cheap now and has wi-fi play.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2011)

@ Esura  I am working with Shien's Revenge Ost[Akihiko Mori] right now. I am going to upload them soon. Real good ost man. 5 videos already. I am going to pick the best.


----------



## Esura (Oct 1, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> @ Esura  I am working with Shien's Revenge Ost[Akihiko Mori] right now. I am going to upload them soon. Real good ost man. 5 videos already. I am going to pick the best.


Cool. Post it here when you do.

And is Link and Zelda doing martial arts? 


Nintendo has finally done it. Kung Fu Link with the Glow imminent.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Cool. Post it here when you do.
> 
> And is Link and Zelda doing martial arts?
> 
> ...


 Ok I will and the Zelda part is from the Romance trailer. Zelda teasing Link.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 1, 2011)

eh rightstuf has half there stuff back ordered, although they dont list it as such

anybody got totori yet?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2011)

And I bring you 

*Shien's Revenge Ost by Akihiko Mori*

*Training Stage aka Training 2*










*Burning Forest*










*Misty Landside Street*










* With Cap and Baton*










*Riverside Rumble*










*Swimming Firedragon*










*Occupied Metropolis*










*Tank Tango*










*Military Castle*










*Cold Ghost Fire*










*Mongolian Ride*










*Wild Wrestling*










*Guerilla Jungle Camp*










*Fear Factory*










*Masked Ninja Robot*










*Greece Temples*










*Zombie Taurus*










*Bad Dream*










*Ending*











Greece Temples is 2:10 seconds long.. I had a problem with that so Ignored the 5 minutes+.
Enjoy it.

Edit: wrong track in Ending. Deleted it and replaced..


----------



## Esura (Oct 1, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> eh rightstuf has half there stuff back ordered, although they dont list it as such
> 
> anybody got totori yet?




I said I did a few pages ago. I got it on the 29th from Gamestop. No one preordered it from my local store so I was able to just buy it when I saw it.

I just havent finished Rorona. I haven't played it in almost a year so I'm starting over in it. Shit is hard, fuck True Ending with the Agrid or whatever that bitch name, and fuck all the friends that aren't Cordelia and Gio. Swear to god they is killing my time asking for the most dumbest shit. I can just settle for Normal ending and youtube the other endings.

So right now my Totori Premium remains unopened.


----------



## Psych (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone got any good Suggestions for RPG's for PC games.

I am trying to look for some. Currently I am playing the Assassin's Creeds game. Played 2, going to play 1 then Brotherhood.

Anything that is a great RPG game, be it action, turn based, etc I don't mind I am just looking for a great RPG with interesting story and good gameplay.

(btw I have played the other major ones, Witcher 1/2, Mass Effect 1/2, Dragon Age 1/2)


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 1, 2011)

I didn't see Xenoblade in your list there mother fucker.


----------



## Esura (Oct 1, 2011)

He said PC friend.

Get Witcher 2 I guess, since everyone seems to like that. I don't play PC RPGs

EDIT: NVM you said you played W2.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 1, 2011)

PC has all the emulators friend 
Thus xenoblade should be on his list.


----------



## Esura (Oct 1, 2011)

Obviously thats not what he wants as Xenoblade is not a true PC game friend.

Get Deus Ex: Human Revolution then. I never played it on PC but on the PS3 its good.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey guys, calm down.


----------



## Esura (Oct 1, 2011)

You are right.

Back to topic. Psych, get Deus Ex for PC.


----------



## Psych (Oct 1, 2011)

XD

Thanks for the help Guys I will get Deus Ex: HR then.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 1, 2011)

and then you will get an emulator of every system.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 1, 2011)

You gunna do nuthin', you gunna die! LOL  

'Sasuke I will take you to McDonalds'


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> I love this shit.* Feels like I'm in an anime*. pek


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2011)

Is Atelier NIS? NIS sucks.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

Yep, fucking NIS. Fucking NIS and their fucking HORRIBLE games. What's his name should come to their rescue though soon enough. He hates me for hating NIS


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yep, fucking NIS. Fucking NIS and their fucking HORRIBLE games. What's his name should come to their rescue though soon enough. He hates me for hating NIS



Well, you do come in and troll peeps for talking about NIS games and that can get somewhat irksome. We cool so you don't bother me much but I can see why Kira gets somewhat annoyed. It would be like if you were talking about Dark Souls with someone else and I come in a thread and go, "Oh From Software sucks BALLZ and you guys suck for playing their games."


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, you do come in and troll peeps for talking about NIS games and that can get somewhat irksome. We cool so you don't bother me much but I can see why Kira gets somewhat annoyed. It would be like if you were talking about Dark Souls with someone else and I come in a thread and go, "Oh From Software sucks BALLZ and you guys suck for playing their games."



Difference is NIS games are looked down upon and a few gens behind and Dark Souls/Demon Souls are rated 9's everywhere and loved by most of the gaming community who has some taste. Some one would be trolling, other would be telling the truth. I SPEAK TRUTH. 

As for having checkpoints. Demon Souls isn't about that man. It's all about learning and be skilled with the weapon you hold. If you master it you'll be able to beat the game no problem yet still be on edge the whole time.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Is Atelier NIS? NIS sucks.



Atelier's Gust, but Rorona and Totori suck ass. The Iris and Mana Khemia games were better.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not going to play Dark Souls, not my kind of game. But come on dude, this Atelier game sounds like a plot to a shojo anime.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I'm not going to play Dark Souls, not my kind of game. But come on dude, this Atelier game sounds like a plot to a shojo anime.



Lemme put it like this, Iris, Mana Khemia, and Ars (1 & 2, 3 was horrendous), generic as hell. But at least it was fun on some levels. Rorona & Totori? Slow as molasses and the alchemy working in this game (something that made the games fun) was horribly executed. And time limit just going into dungeons just to get certain materials? Bullshit.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Lemme put it like this, Iris, Mana Khemia, and Ars (1 & 2, 3 was horrendous), generic as hell. But at least it was fun on some levels. Rorona & Totori? Slow as molasses and the alchemy working in this game (something that made the games fun) was horribly executed. And time limit just going into dungeons just to get certain materials? Bullshit.



It almost sounds like you're trying to defend it to some extent, but have nothing good to say about it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It almost sounds like you're trying to defend it to some extent, but have nothing good to say about it.



I have certain tolerance to generic titles and tend to pick them up for shits and giggles. But when I see crap, I see it. That's the bottom line.


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Lemme put it like this, Iris, Mana Khemia, and Ars (1 & 2, 3 was horrendous), generic as hell. But at least it was fun on some levels. Rorona & Totori? Slow as molasses and the alchemy working in this game (something that made the games fun) was horribly executed. And time limit just going into dungeons just to get certain materials? Bullshit.



Eh, I got used to it. The things that bother me in Rorona is that there isn't enough fucking time imo. You get like 10 motherfuckers asking for different shit at the same fucking time and I almost want to skip over some of these friend missions.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 2, 2011)

The slowness of the game and the time limit bullshit killed it for me. I mean, wasting days just to go to the _next section of a dungeon_ are you _fucking serious?_ Not even Mana Khemia was that tedious.

I gave away that game and Hunted to my cousin and he sold it for cash for MW3.


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The slowness of the game and the time limit bullshit killed it for me. I mean, wasting days just to go to the _next section of a dungeon_ are you _fucking serious?_ Not even Mana Khemia was that tedious.
> 
> I gave away that game and Hunted to my cousin and he sold it for cash for MW3.



This game requires some serious dedication if you want to 100% it. I just want to finish it though. I dropped SOTC so I can finish it and Totori, then I'll go back to SOTC.

Btw, I like ICO more than the parts I played of SOTC.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 2, 2011)

I am just going to make one point on this and leave it at that. These looked down up game that you speak of, I notice a trend they have sequels, and multiple sequels at that. Some even have spinoffs. Disgaea, when it originally came out no one thought much of it, most gaming magazines called it a dark horse niche title, that only went greatest hits and spawned 3 sequels, an anime, at least a half a dozen spin offs, and one of the most unique rpg mascots since the mog and chocobo, the prinny. 

I dont care what you say but simple economics dictates, sequels come out because something is profitable. Something is only profitable if a decent number of people like it.

But I honestly dont need to defend NIS, the last several pages of comments by several users shows us were their credibility as the as the "expert" judges of rpg lie. 



critics aside 3,100 people gave disgaea 9.0 avg



2,039 gave disgaea 2 a 9.0 avg



1,068 gave disgaea 3 a 8.5 avg



950+ gave phantom brave a 8.3 avg

I'm not going to list everything but you have over 800 users each giving la pucelle and makai kingdom above 8.0 avgs; even some of their lower rated games constantly get above 7.5 rating avgs from user; these are real people not crazymtf and his phantom council of judges of good taste

If the standard of games to be considered anything higher than crap was the level of the souls games, they would have never been made because From Software would have been long gone; and arguably the only video game maker in existence would be bioware.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 2, 2011)

People best not be sayin' bad things 'bout Nippon Ichi.


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

I heard Gust made the time stuff in Totori even harder. Say it isn't so!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> I would play Cooking Mama if I thought it would be fun. Its a game. Don't give a darn.
> 
> Apparently, you have no clue what the word niche means. NIS games were always marketed towards a certain group of gamers, not because people thought they were shit, which is your opinion btw, something many people do not share. Obviously you aren't who they are targeting so I don't really understand your issue. This is kind of what I'm talking about before. Every time someone tries to discuss a NIS game you come atrolling (I made a new word ). Ok you think they are shit, which everyone and their mom knows already, moving on.....
> 
> ...


Cooking mama sounds more fun that then that game, try it out. May like it, and it's cheap! 

And now you know how it is dealing with you and DMC  Anyway I won't diss NIS anymore, for the love of this anime forum for those games is strong (DUH) but I can't believe you would buy a fucking NIS game over Dark Souls. At least you like Deus Ex, so you are forgiven for now. 

I think with Demon Souls you have to take the time and look around, see how you can use your environments to help, online clues, and so on. Dude I didn't even die for like 4 hours one time I was playing. Also try playing as a magic user, might be easier for you the first time. On top of that what's really cool is the amount of detail that goes into environments and using them to your advantage. Know that black fucking fruity bitch ass face cock sucking Knight up top on the tower in the beginning?" You can push him off the fucking thing if you time it right! Goodluck!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2011)

My opinion>Yours. NIS sucks


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Cooking mama sounds more fun that then that game, try it out. May like it, and it's cheap!
> 
> And now you know how it is dealing with you and DMC  Anyway I won't diss NIS anymore, for the love of this anime forum for those games is strong (DUH) but I can't believe you would buy a fucking NIS game over Dark Souls. At least you like Deus Ex, so you are forgiven for now.
> 
> I think with Demon Souls you have to take the time and look around, see how you can use your environments to help, online clues, and so on. Dude I didn't even die for like 4 hours one time I was playing. Also try playing as a magic user, might be easier for you the first time. On top of that what's really cool is the amount of detail that goes into environments and using them to your advantage. Know that black fucking fruity bitch ass face cock sucking Knight up top on the tower in the beginning?" You can push him off the fucking thing if you time it right! Goodluck!



Eh, I'll check it out on my Acekard 2i. 

Although this isn't the same as me and DmC, but this not the thread to bother going into specifics. To be fair, I was never hyped for Dark Souls, at all, not even when I replayed Demon's Souls recently and started somewhat liking it. The limitations on herbs and magic was a buzzkill apon revelation and bonfires, which are supposed to be checkpoints, revive every enemy around you. Shit like this doesn't entice me at all, it actually steers me away despite the awesome Bartholomew trailer. 

I did preorder Dark Souls because of the premium (collector edition) and I never write off games before I play them unless its DmC and I thought I was too late to preorder Totori (mixed up on the date) so I thought I was shit out of luck but I lucked out at my local Gamestop and they had one copy (no one preordered it) so I was like fuck it. Also need to consider that Atelier games get rare after awhile whereas Dark Souls will eventually be a Greatest Hit and hella copies would be around still.

In Demon's Souls I could go countless hours without dying but its when I die its the problem. All those hours, wasted. Levels in Demon's Souls aren't regular sized levels, they are pretty long and huge. Having to restart entire levels off one death still doesn't sit right with me. Doesn't help that I'm punished even more for dying with half health. And I am a magic user. I use a Royal but I was going to switch to a Templar Knight or a Priest. Magic users blow when I get surrounded.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

If you are getting surrounded your playing wrong my friend


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2011)

L2Kite       .


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

Whatever.  When a game stops becoming fun I normally quit. I'm not a reviewer yet so I don't put have to put up with games that irritate me or needlessly frustrates me. I don't even feel like learning the ins and outs of Demon's Souls with the way they handle death.

I'm off tomorrow so I might pop in some DMC3 DMD mode before doing my Atelier Rorona run.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2011)

I put Demons Soul in my PS3 but never actually played it. I probably should one of these days. Though, gotta admit, I hate redoing stuff a lot. So the idea of dieing once means restarting a long level completely, nty.


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I put Demons Soul in my PS3 but never actually played it. I probably should one of these days. Though, gotta admit, I hate redoing stuff a lot. So the idea of dieing once means restarting a long level completely, nty.


You lose all the souls you got AND you end up with half health in spirit mode AND at the beginning of the level. If you make it back to your bloodstain you can get all your souls back, if not....I dunno what happens cause I never died again after dying.

This game would be 10x more fun and easier for me without this shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

The levels aren't that long. Unless you die on a boss, in which case if you got there once you should know how to get there easy. The longest route is maybe 10 minutes, you can skip a lot of baddies. The bitching about re-doing level is unbelievable  Just don't die....


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

Cause you can harvest souls later on....level isn't nearly as important in Dark Souls as the way you fight. This isn't a JRPG where you do mindless grinding to beat big baddies. 

Oh and it's easy not to die. Use tips, people leave plenty of them. If that's not good enough, then you just gotta learn2play.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 2, 2011)

Clearly, Esura, you just suck.


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Clearly, Esura, you just suck.



At Demon's Souls? Apparently so. I don't give a darn.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 2, 2011)

So any good PS3 rpg's out recently?


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

Deus Ex: HR and Atelier Totori.

Rune Factory Ocean comes out in the 11th.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

Just Deus Ex. Dark Souls in two days.


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

You also have Disgaea 4 and White Knight Chronicle 2 out right now.

If you are a Disgaea fan, you'd be happy to know that Disgaea 4 is the best Disgaea out. WKC 2 is ok, pretty average though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2011)

I am still waiting for that "RPG" in the PS3 that would make me buy...


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

Need to pick up Disgaea 4 still, so how is it overall? Good humor as usual? 

Them HD sprites.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 2, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am still waiting for that "RPG" in the PS3 that would make me buy...



dude if you are not going to get demons souls or dark souls there is no rpg that could possibly come out outside of ps3 port xenoblade, or one of the tales games released be it vesperia, xilia or when grace F comes out


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> dude if you are not going to get *demons souls or dark souls *there is no rpg that could possibly come out outside of ps3 port xenoblade, or one of the tales games released be it vesperia, xilia or when grace F comes out


 no for the first two. Xilia maybe the other two Namco is no getting my money from those.

Edit: Xenoblade Port will never happen on the PS3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

Valkyria Chronicles is a good enough reason to buy a ps3.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 2, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am still waiting for that "RPG" in the PS3 that would make me buy...



Deus Ex, anyone who played would agree with me.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> dude if you are not going to get demons souls or dark souls there is no rpg that could possibly come out outside of ps3 port xenoblade, or one of the tales games released be it vesperia, xilia or when grace F comes out



Xenoblade has the same chances of a ps3 port as Pokemon considering Nintendo owns the studio.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 2, 2011)

Obviously you are missing the point of my post, its a criticisms that this guy has ridiculous standards and the only game with a chance of meeting those standards is one that will never exist.

On that note though, what makes you think nintendo is stick around too much longer in the hardware industry. If Wii U bombs, they  may very well go under and end up like Sega, then not only will you see xenoblade, but its a me mario on the ps3 or ps4 at that point. Nintendo has been treading water for a while, gamecube sold poorly, wii had a gimmick that made it popular but it has since had its new clothes exposed, 3ds had a bad start, and the vita is looking promising.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> *Obviously you are missing the point of my post, its a criticisms that this guy has ridiculous standards and the only game with a chance of meeting those standards is one that will never exist.*
> 
> On that note though, what makes you think nintendo is stick around too much longer in the hardware industry. If Wii U bombs, they  may very well go under and end up like Sega, then not only will you see xenoblade, but its a me mario on the ps3 or ps4 at that point. Nintendo has been treading water for a while, gamecube sold poorly, wii had a gimmick that made it popular but it has since had its new clothes exposed, 3ds had a bad start, and the vita is looking promising.


 Not really... I love Tales Franchise but I am tired of Namco stabbing players in the back with another version of the game a soon one is out or deciding not to localize them. Demons Soul I tried it and I didn't like it. It is probably a good game but not for me.  I am going to take a look in to Deus Ex & Valkyria Chronicles...

lol I read a lot of comments similar to that one about Nintendo before...


----------



## Velocity (Oct 2, 2011)

Everyone always predicts doom and gloom for Nintendo.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> On that note though, what makes you think nintendo is stick around too much longer in the hardware industry. If Wii U bombs, they  may very well go under and end up like Sega, then not only will you see xenoblade, but its a me mario on the ps3 or ps4 at that point. Nintendo has been treading water for a while, gamecube sold poorly, wii had a gimmick that made it popular but it has since had its new clothes exposed, 3ds had a bad start, and the vita is looking promising.



So let's see what's wrong here with this analysis.
1. "What if" scenario's of Wii U bombing.
2. Caring about the GC when the GC's issues are no longer relevant after Wii's success
3. Mentioning Wii as a gimmick at all as if that matters in the slightest in term's of Nintendo falling after it's success.
4. Mentioning the 3DS start as if that means shit when it's sales numbers are climbing.
5. Mentioning the Vita's appeal as if that matters.

Protip, the DS did better than the PSP but Sony is still here, the Vita's success doesn't remove Nintendo from the game.

Going even further, if Nintendo falls it'll be when the Ps3 is dead and buried.
Again there will be no ps3 port.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

Lolz Nintendo going down. To funny. First off Nintendo makes profit off every single system they make. They don't go out of the gate selling it at a price they lose profit, opposite of Microsoft and Sony. Not to mention Wii U won't bomb, 3DS off to a bad start when putting it against DS. But selling a million consoles before a years time, not even near christmas, is still impressive. That's the US alone. Just wait till after the Holidays. There's a reason Nintendo has been around the longest, they won't be going anyway. Sega failed in a lot of ways.


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Not really... I love Tales Franchise but I am tired of Namco stabbing players in the back with another version of the game a soon one is out or deciding not to localize them. Demons Soul I tried it and I didn't like it. It is probably a good game but not for me.  I am going to take a look in to Deus Ex & Valkyria Chronicles...
> 
> lol I read a lot of comments similar to that one about Nintendo before...



I wouldn't consider Deus Ex to be the definitive PS3 RPG but its a great RPG that you should pick up nonetheless. Tied for GOTY 2011 with Catherine for me. The protagonist, Adam Jensen, is really cool and totally gives off a Solid Snake vibe with his voice and personality. The main story is well written and while it falters at the end, still remains enjoyable. Gameplay is also diverse and fun as hell to play. That's where the game truly shines with the various stuff you can do within the game. Its like a virtual playground.

Valkyria Chronicles is also a great game and is one of the better PS3 exclusive RPGs out (sans FFXIII imo). You can't go wrong with that either, and its cheap as shit. I personally consider it one of my favorite strategy JRPG ever. Characters are charming and well written, the gameplay is deep and challenging, and the visuals are a sight to behold. Get it, you won't regret it.

If you like NIS games, Disgaea 4 is boss. Its probably the definitive Disgaea experience you could have on the PS3. Diverse and interesting cast of characters, the usual Disgaea gameplay but refined, and it has some interesting online components.

I recommend all these over the Souls games.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

Besides the last sentence Esura is on point.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> I wouldn't consider *Deus Ex* to be the definitive PS3 RPG but its a great RPG that you should pick up nonetheless. Tied for GOTY 2011 with Catherine for me. The protagonist, Adam Jensen, is really cool and totally gives off a Solid Snake vibe with his voice and personality. The main story is well written and while it falters at the end, still remains enjoyable. Gameplay is also diverse and fun as hell to play. That's where the game truly shines with the various stuff you can do within the game. Its like a virtual playground.
> 
> *Valkyria Chronicles* is also a great game and is one of the better PS3 exclusive RPGs out (sans FFXIII imo). You can't go wrong with that either, and its cheap as shit. I personally consider it one of my favorite strategy JRPG ever. Characters are charming and well written, the gameplay is deep and challenging, and the visuals are a sight to behold. Get it, you won't regret it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info Esura...  I am going to check those games..


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 3, 2011)

Wait what that game ripoff of MH and God Eater Burst? Saw that it sucked, but IDK.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Odin Sphere, eh? I might actually consider getting that maybe.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 3, 2011)

It is good, I'm loving it but you need to remember it's not a BMH game, it's an RPG thaqt plays like a fighter. dont lvl up enough and you get pwnd


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

I've been wanting to play that game. I tried Blade of Muramasa on the Wii and it was okay, but I didn't get into it. 

Maybe Odin Sphere...


----------



## Scizor (Oct 3, 2011)

*Get A Good Look At Tales of Innocence R With The First Screenshots*



> Namco Bandai have begun releasing information on Tales of Innocence R. We have the first screenshots and a rundown of characters announced to be in the game. New features for the Vita re-imagining include the ability to assign skill shortcuts on the touchscreen, and a new character named QQ Selezneva.



You can view the screens 

*Source:*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2011)

I am going to check the RPG's I mentioned before after I come back from my country"vacation trip"... I just finished Xenoblade what a damn epic ending.... I recommend Xenoblade to anyone. Get that game it does worth your time.Second play-through is a must..  I am hoping for a sequel on the Wii U.. 	Monolith Soft I am looking at you..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Send me your Wii and I'll buy the game.


Otherwise, no dice.



And I don't want to hear about Dolphin.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 3, 2011)

I loved Muramasa but that's prolly because i'm a weaboo Odin Sphere is interesting though And has a lot of my fav Va's so that's a plus.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Send me your Wii and I'll buy the game.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, no dice.
> ...


oh you don't have a Wii? waiting for the $99.99 price tag?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm waiting for the $0.00 price tag. 

Or the Wii U if it is any good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm waiting for the $0.00 price tag.
> 
> Or the Wii U if it is any good.


 lol alright but seriously tho I dunno how but try to play Xenoblade... Steal your friend Wii or something..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

The only friend I have with a Wii lives in Canada. 

Not saying I can't make it work.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The only friend I have with a Wii lives in Canada.
> 
> Not saying I can't make it work.



So you're goin' to steal a Canadian Wii, then import Xenoblade Chronicles and softmod the Wii so that it can play the game?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Wha... 

That sounds too complicated.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 3, 2011)

So hard to get back into my half beaten rpgs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

You gotta start them all over again from the start. But even then it's hard.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

I feel you on that Seph. I want to finish Rorona so I can play Totori but my god I don't feel like playing Rorona anymore.

I feel like playing SOTC HD or LoS or something instead right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm banking on Dark Souls being better. It better be, anyway.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Here I though Xenoblade has that title locked.. "Best JRPG of This Gen"


----------



## Awesome (Oct 3, 2011)

Why didn't you like Demons Souls gameplay? Too hard? 

And Demons Souls was simply better than Valkyria Chronicles.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am going to check the RPG's I mentioned before after I come back from my country"vacation trip"... I just finished Xenoblade what a damn epic ending.... I recommend Xenoblade to anyone. Get that game it does worth your time.Second play-through is a must..  I am hoping for a sequel on the Wii U.. 	Monolith Soft I am looking at you..



You just finished through it?
Bout time you joined the club.
If I wasn't so tired from Football practice I'd probably have already finished a second playthrough.
If this game has fault it's that it's New game + options aren't clutch.
Making us keep our level in a new game is a mistake.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> You just finished through it?
> Bout time you joined the club.
> If I wasn't so tired from Football practice I'd probably have already finished a second playthrough.
> If this game has fault it's that it's New game + options aren't clutch.
> Making us keep our level in a new game is a mistake.


 Well yeah work and getting ready for my trip hold me back. Check Xenoblade Thread... anyway I don't know Ensoki if that is a mistake.. Remember triple digit monsters waiting for you and I barely made it to level 82 with 118 hours played... It is fine for me. I can focus on side quests and beat those monsters..


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You gotta start them all over again from the start. But even then it's hard.



Thats the worst case scenario.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well yeah work and getting ready for my trip hold me back. Check Xenoblade Thread... anyway I don't know Ensoki if that is a mistake.. Remember triple digit monsters waiting for you and I barely made it to level 82 with 118 hours played... It is fine for me. I can focus on side quests and beat those monsters..



It should've been an optional thing.
The way they did it makes the beginning of the game a snore, so I won't be using the new game+. Just made a whole new start file.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Why didn't you like Demons Souls gameplay? Too hard?
> 
> And Demons Souls was simply better than Valkyria Chronicles.



I am man enough to admit that I do find Demon's Soul difficult and cheap after you get pass 1-1, 2-1, 3-1, and 4-1. The lack of checkpoints, restarting entire levels in Demon's Souls when you die considering how long each fucking level is (ok in games like DMC or sidescrollers, not ok in RPGs), no pausing in offline mode, annoyingly cheap obstacles (which are responsible for 90% of my deaths), extremely dull combat, and unless I actively pursue information on the lore from characters, story is practically nonexistent. 

Its not that I don't like challenge (I love Catherine's Babel stages), but I don't like bullshit, which Demon's Soul has in spades. 

Also, how is Demon's Souls better than Valkyria Chronicles? Cause I do not comprehend this at this point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

If Xenoblade was really that good I'd feel it. I have an RPG sensor built into my dick. Whenever a great RPG exists, my dick feels it.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If Xenoblade was really that good I'd feel it. I have an RPG sensor built into my dick. Whenever a great RPG exists, my dick feels it.



Your dick's not triggered by the battle system, neither is mine.
The glory of Xenoblade is in everything else not it's battle system.
I wish it was a KH style action-rpg it would have been even better.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't think Xenoblade is bad, it doesn't look bad, it just looks incredible boring and a chore to play after awhile, like FFXII.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2011)

It's an improvement over FFXII's system simply due to it having you participate more.
So it's replayability/staying-power is better but I don't think I'd do a third play-through though, the battle system will get dull but it will last you a first playthrough.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> It should've been an optional thing.
> The way they did it makes the beginning of the game a snore, so I won't be using the new game+. Just made a whole new start file.


good point and alright. I wonder why they took that decision..


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2011)

No clue. If they had a hard mode it would've made sense.
I plan to use Cheat codes on my next playthrough to make a more engaging experience. Shorten down quest experience and what not.
If I can find it I'll look for some kind of speed modifier to make it more like an A-RPG that would be boss.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> It's an improvement over FFXII's system simply due to it having you participate more.
> So it's replayability/staying-power is better but I don't think I'd do a third play-through though, the battle system will get dull but it will last you a first playthrough.



I didn't mind FFXII's battle system so much, it just got really boring at the end. Maybe I'd like Xenoblade.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> No clue. If they had a hard mode it would've made sense.
> I plan to use Cheat codes on my next playthrough to make a more engaging experience. Shorten down quest experience and what not.
> If I can find it I'll look for some kind of speed modifier to make it more like an A-RPG that would be boss.


 I am planning on making a video 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I want to show Winny what Fiora can do as a main. She is godlike. Final Cross has a loop and it is so much fun to exploit that.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2011)

Theres a lot of brokenish shit late game that's cool.
Like Shulk being able to 100% upkeep Monado Speed on anyone.
Which equates into pseudo invincibility.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't mind FFXII's battle system so much, it just got really boring at the end. Maybe I'd like Xenoblade.


I really like it. The combat is definitely the weakest part, but it can be frustrating, exhilarating and engaging when it wants to be. The boss fights are incredibly well done and have an aspect of puzzle solving to them. The challenge of the main story varies depending upon how many sidequests you do, but there's always a pretty immovable rule of thumb where enemies over five levels higher than you will be near impossible without using Ether Arts to attack instead of Physical ones.

The exploration is definitely the highlight and the instant-teleportation makes moving around the huge maps an absolute breeze. I love finding all the little hidden areas, especially the ones with super bosses that drop golden chests with goodies you literally can't get anywhere else. There's a real sense of satisfaction, beating those Named Monsters up. They all have this badass background music playing when they fight you and it's _always_ badass when your characters just sheathe their weapons and act like the fight was nothing.

Xenoblade is the bomb.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2011)

It's crazy when the music changes but your not ready for it .
"imma just kill these little dinosaurs....wtf...why did the music ch-SHIT!"


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I really like it. *The combat is definitely the weakest part,* but it can be frustrating, exhilarating and engaging when it wants to be. The boss fights are incredibly well done and have an aspect of puzzle solving to them. The challenge of the main story varies depending upon how many sidequests you do, but there's always a pretty immovable rule of thumb where enemies over five levels higher than you will be near impossible without using Ether Arts to attack instead of Physical ones.
> 
> The exploration is definitely the highlight and the instant-teleportation makes moving around the huge maps an absolute breeze. I love finding all the little hidden areas, especially the ones with super bosses that drop golden chests with goodies you literally can't get anywhere else. There's a real sense of satisfaction, beating those Named Monsters up. They all have this badass background music playing when they fight you and it's _always_ badass when your characters just sheathe their weapons and act like the fight was nothing.
> 
> Xenoblade is the bomb.


The hell?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> It's crazy when the music changes but your not ready for it .
> "imma just kill these little dinosaurs....wtf...why did the music ch-SHIT!"


 lol I remember when I first encounter the unique crab monster.. I was chilling in the Mine and all of the sudden the music changes. I was like wtf? I saw the unique crab rushing after my ass. lolol


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> The hell?



Out of the whole game, the combat is the weakest part of the game.
If this shit was an action-rpg I wouldn't even debate it's merits.
I'd just say anyone who hasn't played it is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and move on.



Malvingt2 said:


> lol I remember when I first encounter the unique crab monster.. I was chilling in the Mine and alll of the sudden the music changes. I was like wtf? I saw the unique crab rushing after my ass. lolol




Walk in fight some enemies beat the shit out of them.
"What a bunch of jokers"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> So let's see what's wrong here with this analysis.
> 1. "What if" scenario's of Wii U bombing.
> 2. Caring about the GC when the GC's issues are no longer relevant after Wii's success
> 3. Mentioning Wii as a gimmick at all as if that matters in the slightest in term's of Nintendo falling after it's success.
> ...



There's a major difference between sony and microsoft and nintendo, the former are conglomerates of which gaming is only one branch; nintendo is for the most part purely a video game maker at this point. So no, sony will not go under, or at least not till nintendo goes under because they have other units to pick up the slack, and thats the same reason the xbox made it to the next gen as well. 

And fyi, just because the wii had relatively good sales does not mean the system was a success, that has garned alot of negative feedback from many of the people who bought, which will make them very skeptical of the wii U. They sacrificed tomorrow for today. Hell the early 3ds sales, yes were partly due to no games, but it was also partly due to people getting tired of nintendo's one trick pony systems. And yes a rocky start so bad that a system has to drop in price by 80 dollars in less than half a year is a pretty bad sign.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Out of the whole game, the combat is the weakest part of the game.
> If this shit was an action-rpg I wouldn't even debate it's merits.
> I'd just say anyone who hasn't played it is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and move on.
> 
> ...


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2011)

Being a conglamorate really doesn't matter at all in this situation. It helps them when there gaming sector is doing poorly, Nintendo's isn't doing poorly so they don't need back up revenue.

The Wii was a success don't delude yourself every system has negative feedback.
The 3DS sales were a result of having no reason to buy one not one trick pony systems .
The 3DS price was heavily inflated beyond it's worth to begin with with limited selection there was and is little reason to purchase it.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 3, 2011)

The Wii is a commercial success, enough to actually make both Sony and Microsoft add motion gaming to their own consoles in an effort to cash in on the craze Nintendo started. What other kind of success _is_ there?

As for the "relatively good sales"... 90 million units sold is not "relatively good" - it's Nintendo's best selling home console ever. The NES managed about 60 million units, the SNES managed 50 million units, the N64 managed 30 million and the Gamecube managed 20 million. That means the Wii has almost outsold the last three generations of Nintendo home consoles combined. In fact, I'm pretty sure the Wii has outsold both the Xbox _and_ Xbox 360. Combined.

If that's "relatively good sales", then you must think the only actual successful consoles made were the PS2 and DS.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> The track is so good and the name now makes more sense. I do remember their names...



Pfft it's not even the best there is.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIrjgE2-C-s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
You can't tell me you don't remember this one.
If you don't... 6:24
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyD44DCrR_8[/YOUTUBE]

Then theres the hype
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCclUgQk1Lk[/YOUTUBE]

And the theme of
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2OGYMSfDfM[/YOUTUBE]

Just a lot of good shit.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Out of the whole game, the combat is the weakest part of the game.
> If this shit was an action-rpg I wouldn't even debate it's merits.
> I'd just say anyone who hasn't played it is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and move on.


Um, that doesn't sound good to me.

Ah well, lets see how Last Story does in Euro then. I might import that.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um, that doesn't sound good to me.
> 
> Ah well, lets see how Last Story does in Euro then. I might import that.



Good in what.
It's not that the combat is horrendous or anything, but it's the weakest link.
As far as my opinion goes combat is one of the weaker aspects of the LoZ series as well and that doesn't stop people from sucking it's teat.

I'm not a fan of the styl eof combat, it's better than FFXII but I didn't like FFXII's combat it turns it from something I didn't want to touch to something I won't mind playing.
It's like turn-based combat, it's not the most fun thing but it gets the job done except it's mobile enough that at times you will get a bit of a thrill and go "oh shit I'm in trouble".


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Pfft it's not even the best there is.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 Yeah I know. I have the whole ost in my mp3


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> There's a major difference between sony and microsoft and nintendo, the former are conglomerates of which gaming is only one branch; nintendo is for the most part purely a video game maker at this point. So no, sony will not go under, or at least not till nintendo goes under because they have other units to pick up the slack, and thats the same reason the xbox made it to the next gen as well.
> 
> And fyi, just because the wii had relatively good sales does not mean the system was a success, that has garned alot of negative feedback from many of the people who bought, which will make them very skeptical of the wii U. They sacrificed tomorrow for today. Hell the early 3ds sales, yes were partly due to no games, but it was also partly due to people getting tired of nintendo's one trick pony systems. And yes a rocky start so bad that a system has to drop in price by 80 dollars in less than half a year is a pretty bad sign.


Dude you're viewing it wrong here. You're looking at it from a Bias point of viewing of hating Nintendo. Nintendo itself has been a huge commercial success. At least 20 of their Wii titles sold over 3 million EACH. Profit. Wii is somewhere in the 90,000,000+. Profit. The mass amount of second and third controller bought. Profit. DS having the best sales of all time, beating out PS2 in half it's life cycle. Profit. 

As someone who has worked in retail throughout Nintendo's entire Wii life I can confirm that for every one gamer who bought the Wii, 10 mom's or dad's bought it. For every Wii gamer who doesn't use his Wii (Me) you have 5 girls doing their excersies on them (Hell I know 7 at work who use it like every night and they never even picked up a game before). 

You are looking at the "Negative" feedback from GAMERS. And despite Wii have some excellent titles first party wise, it's lack of third party sucked for US gamers. But casuals? They ate that shit up and the Wii is selling so well it beat out XBOX and PS3 COMBINED. So it's very doubtful that Nintendo will EVER fall, not anytime soon. With Wii U coming out and 3DS picking up steam, it's a safe bet Nintendo will do fine. Gamecube and Nintendo sold less then 30,000,000 units and Nintendo was still going strong. Wii was a knockout for them


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 3, 2011)

The idea of Nintendo failing is like imagining pigs flying.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The idea of Nintendo failing is like imagining *pigs flying.*



We can do it, all we need is the technology. That Nintendo will create.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> We can do it, all we need is the technology. That Nintendo will create.



Barn yard Steve Austin.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2011)

Yo Winny, how is P2?


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking at my collection...and I need to play something else other than Rorona or I'm going to choke a bitch. Goddamn time limit is annnnooooyyyiinng. I need to plot a decent in game schedule to approach this game so I'm backing off for a minute.

Guess I'll finish my SOTC.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2011)

Just finished ICO> Still not a huge fan of it. But Sotc is next, oh fuck yes. And now Dark Souls will enter my life tomorrow! Oh and Rage/Spidy on it's way via gamefly. All win!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Looking at my collection...*and I need to play something else other than Rorona or I'm going to choke a bitch. Goddamn time limit is annnnooooyyyiinng. I need to plot a decent in game schedule to approach this game so I'm backing off for a minute.
> *
> Guess I'll finish my SOTC.



What did I just say?



crazymtf said:


> Just finished ICO> Still not a huge fan of it. But Sotc is next, oh fuck yes. And now Dark Souls will enter my life tomorrow! Oh and Rage/Spidy on it's way via gamefly. All win!



Ico is pretty breezy for a game.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> What did I just say?



Well it was fun at first and the characters were charming. Now its starting to feel like work, literally...like actual 9 to 5 work. I hope Totori isn't like this.

Granted, the game can be 10x easier if you focus on assignments/customers or assignments/friends instead of balancing all three simultaneously but the completionist in me want to try to get the best ending which is causing me undue suffering.

It feels like I'm not playing right when I focus only on assignments and customers.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well it was fun at first and the characters were charming. Now its starting to feel like work, literally...like actual 9 to 5 work. I hope Totori isn't like this.
> 
> Granted, the game can be 10x easier if you focus on assignments/customers or assignments/friends instead of balancing all three simultaneously but the completionist in me want to try to get the best ending which is causing me undue suffering.
> 
> It feels like I'm not playing right when I focus only on assignments and customers.



Totori is not much different.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nintendo Europe Launches Japanese RPG Trio Contest*



> *Look away, North America*
> One of the ways Nintendo of Europe marketed the superb Xenoblade Chronicles was with a series of official Let's Play videos over on YouTube. Depending on your point of view, it either went very well or very badly, as NoE now wants players to create their own Let's Play series as part of a new competition.
> The videos can be up to ten minutes long and should explain exactly what you love about Monolith Soft's glorious Japanese RPG. At the end of October, five finalists will be chosen and the overall winner will be voted for by Xenoblade fans and have their video featured on the game's official YouTube channel.
> That's not the best part, though. The winner will receive vouchers entitling them to free copies of much-anticipated 2012 Wii releases The Last Story and Pandora's Tower. Four runners-up will receive vouchers for one of these two games.
> The contest closes on 18th October and you must be 16 or over to enter.





NoE stop trolling.  Please!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Man, fuck Europe. I want RPGs.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Totori is not much different.





Ugh....well, Totori will be rare eventually and I still have a sealed copy so eh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I was never willing to buy it though. I don't even have a Wii. Though I have tentative plans on buying the Wii U, so I could have ended up purchasing it eventually.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

lol CMX. 

Never change bruh!


Now tell me how to steal it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 4, 2011)

Just ordered Shadow Hearts from Amazon. Gonna see how this turns out. They were giving this thing brand new for $60+ and up. I was like fuck that, getting it used. At least they were cheaper. Used but good condition.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

God has forsaken you Kuzunoha.

I have no love for you mere mortals but unlike God, I will not abandon you.

I am here for you son of God. Join me and together we can smite God with our power.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

The World said:


> lol CMX.
> 
> Never change bruh!
> 
> ...



Walk into a UK Best Buy with a gun.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

How about a way that doesn't get me killed?


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks bruh. 

Do I need a Wii emulater? 

Cause I say no wai to that.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

You know whats an underrated RPG? Shadow of the Collosus.

Come at me bro.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> You know whats an underrated RPG? Shadow of the Collosus.
> 
> Come at me bro.



Maybe on here, but I've heard lots of good things about that game.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Maybe on here, but I've heard lots of good things about that game.



WHOOOOSH

My real attempts at trolling goes over people's head alot I guess. :sigh


----------



## Velocity (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> WHOOOOSH
> 
> My real attempts at trolling goes over people's head alot I guess. :sigh



And you have the audacity to call _me_ a bad troll?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> You know whats an underrated RPG? Shadow of the Collosus.
> 
> *Come at me bro.*



A little off topic but when you said that I it reminded me of this.



I felt I just had to post that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

The World said:


> Thanks bruh.
> 
> Do I need a Wii emulater?
> 
> Cause I say no wai to that.



If you can mod your Wii you can play it that way, but otherwise yeah. Emulator.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> WHOOOOSH
> 
> My real attempts at trolling goes over people's head alot I guess. :sigh



Then try harder


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2011)

lol@ you guys. I might miss you all...


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2011)

Winny, 
p2,
 that shit,
 how is?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2011)

New square enix RPG. Don't know if it was already known.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 4, 2011)

FUCK, i forgot about P2. can't decie between this and dark souls.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

Zenieth I picked up P2 got up to the same part as when I stopped playing my emulator. 

This time with voices now. 

Now a new problem arises. I need to buy a new battery because my PSP keeps shutting off when I play.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

I may need to buy another copy of Persona 2.

My brother dropped my fucking PSP with my Persona 2 UMD inside. PSP is ok, but my shell of my UMD is scratched and its hurting my heart looking at it. It still works but still...the collector in me is kind of pissed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Mura said:


> New square enix RPG. Don't know if it was already known.


There's a thread for it, but yeah. It looked like it might be kinda okay.

Like a more amped up 4 Heroes.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There's a thread for it, but yeah. It looked like it might be kinda okay.
> 
> Like a more amped up* 4 Heroes*.



I heard about that game. Its the game you can't fucking target anything in ain't it? *vomit*

Not hyped at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah, it's that game. But there's no indication this new game will do that. It's just that the game looks similar in art style and has a class system that is probably similar. And it's "bravely" default like 4 Hereos was (ie: insanely generic).


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, it's that game. But there's no indication this new game will do that. It's just that the game looks similar in art style and has a class system that is probably similar. *And it's "bravely" default like 4 Hereos was (ie: insanely generic).*



*vomit*

Not interested.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

4 Heroes was pretty fun though. I got hopes for this new game, assuming it does things better.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2011)

The fuck, odin's sphere just $10.00 on PSN?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> You know whats an underrated RPG? Shadow of the Collosus.
> 
> Come at me bro.



That's not an rpg though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am the creator of Bravely Default: Flying Fairy thread, I watched the video and I didn't feel the need to update the thread with it. Waiting for better materials...


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2011)

> Akihiko Yoshida is handling the character designs for the game





> Tomoya Asano is producing the game.



Consider me interested.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 4, 2011)

The World said:


> How about a way that doesn't get me killed?



Imma lawl when Shulks in SSB4 and the NA region is again reminded that we got trolled.
A first party game not localized?
Wtf is this shit.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 4, 2011)

Trying to decide if your gonna get P2 or Dark souls? I got both like a boss. Both Collectors ED. Come at me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

What's P2? Persona 2? Get Dark Souls.


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

He said he got both like a boss, you illiterate ninny.

I got both like a boss too. 

No CE tho.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

CBA to have competent reading skills.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 5, 2011)

Who here has played Ateiler Iris Eternal Mana? it's such a shame that every where I go hardly anyone has even heard of it much less played it. It's a really fun game too which only adds to it.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

I think Atelier Iris is the only Atelier game I do hear people talking about. Rorona and the more recent Totori and even Merururu falls on deaf ears.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I've played two of the games. I kind of gave up once I realized they are all identical, basically.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 6, 2011)

What do you expect? Also, how much do those ce versions of that said game sell for online?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> I think Atelier Iris is the only Atelier game I do hear people talking about. Rorona and the more recent Totori and even Merururu falls on deaf ears.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2_iMMt4MMk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2ZbhFjTy-U[/YOUTUBE]

I wonder why.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 6, 2011)

*This Week In Sales: The Legend of Heroes Makes Sales In The Sky*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Legend of Boredom more like it. Right gais?


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> What do you expect? Also, how much do those ce versions of that said game sell for online?


Totori? 60
Rorona? 60+

You can buy mines if you feel up to it. Totori mint condition in its Gamestop wrap and Rorona in like new condition for...100  bucks for both for ya! I did play Rorona so I knocked some of the price off.

jk



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2_iMMt4MMk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2ZbhFjTy-U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I wonder why.




Why the fuck can't these Arland games be like that!? Oh god, I think I need to take back Totori or something. I haven't opened it yet. No wonder I never finished Rorona.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2011)

Though Felt is about as interesting as a stump.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Of Orcs and Men looks cool, but I bet it's gonna suck.


----------



## goldendriger (Oct 6, 2011)

None FF series?

Persona 4 wins. Persona 4 is (Without exception) the best game ive ever played, people say P3 was better? LIARS! Persona 4 took everything that made P3 good, made it better, took the crap in P3 and threw it in the crapper.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

I never played P4 myself. 

Might try it some day though when I run out of other games.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 6, 2011)

Apparently for a sealed collector's edition of Dark Souls you can get a round a 100 bucks, which is not bad considering it was like 60 if you preordered.

Totori is still available from NIS store, so its worth 60 bucks.
Out of the NIS games, Neptunia is probably the one thats the hardest to come by, but rorona, and ar tonelico 3 are starting to be harder to get. 

P2 CE is available in like 6 gamestops in my area, so 40 or less.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2011)

goldendriger said:


> None FF series?
> 
> Persona 4 wins. Persona 4 is (Without exception) the best game ive ever played, people say P3 was better? LIARS! Persona 4 took everything that made P3 good, made it better, took the crap in P3 and threw it in the crapper.



Except the story, otherwise gameplay wise it's alot better.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Persona 4's story and characters are leaps and bounds better than all the previous Personae games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Persona 4's story and characters are leaps and bounds better than all the previous Personae games.



If you're a fan of Scooby Doo I suppose.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> If you're a fan of Scooby Doo I suppose.



I know you are being a smartass but I like Scooby Doo.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2011)

Man does the fighter coming out look dam good though.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

ASW sure makes some pretty games.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 6, 2011)

goldendriger said:


> None FF series?
> 
> Persona 4 wins. Persona 4 is (Without exception) the best game ive ever played, people say P3 was better? LIARS! Persona 4 took everything that made P3 good, made it better, took the crap in P3 and threw it in the crapper.





Sephiroth said:


> Except the story, otherwise gameplay wise it's alot better.





Esura said:


> Persona 4's story and characters are leaps and bounds better than all the previous Personae games.



The Persona 2 duology still godstomps them both.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The Persona 2 duology still godstomps them both.



So far of what I'm playing of P2 IS, its good. Story is better than P1s but it got nothing on P3 or 4.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> So far of what I'm playing of P2 IS, its good. Story is better than P1s but it got nothing on P3 or 4.



I'm assuming you're at the beginning of the game, I DID say duology, making it one unified story.

lol, in that matter, the beginning of Persona 2 (either one) are still more engaging than P3 & 4.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2011)

Gonna have to say no, there.

4 definitely has better characters than 3, and probably a better story, but not better than 2.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 6, 2011)

Definitely not better than 2. The only way you'd like 3 & 4 more is if you never played the duology or you like cookie cutter plots and dully developed characters.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Definitely not better than 2. The only way you'd like 3 & 4 more is if you never played the duology or you like cookie cutter plots and dully developed characters.



I'm not seeing how IS's cast is so much stellar than 3 or 4, seems standard fare to me. Maybe EP makes up for the bulk of the interesting stuff.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2011)

p3 had a story?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> ASW sure makes some pretty games.



There is gonna be Chie and Yosuke everywhere online.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 6, 2011)

zenieth said:


> p3 had a story?



News to me.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> There is gonna be *Chie* and Yosuke everywhere online.



I'm 0kay with this


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I'm 0kay with this



Mirror matches are the worst.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm prbably going to main Kanji.

Like a Boss


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2011)

Going Aegis and Kanji probably.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 7, 2011)

*Namco Bandai To Reveal New Graces f And Abyss 3DS News This Month*



> It's been a while since we last heard news about Tales of Graces f and Tales of the Abyss 3DS's North American releases with the last major news coming out of this year's Comic-Con event. It appears that we might be getting more news from the publisher later this month in just a few weeks, however, according to new previews popping up around the Internet.
> 
> Thanks to websites such as Examiner.com it appears that Namco Bandai will be announcing more information about the titles "within the next couple weeks". There wasn't any mention by the publisher as to exactly what information would be made available but we'll likely get the finalized release date for Tales of the Abyss 3DS and some new trailers at the very least.
> 
> Once news breaks we'll be sure to keep you updated.



*Source:*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Another 3DS port?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Another 3DS port?



Will you ever buy a 3DS anyway?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2011)

*NIS America?s President On Disgaea 4 Sales And Black Rock Shooter Plans*


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Persona 4's story and characters are leaps and bounds better than all the previous Personae games.



This, haters gonna hate.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2011)

Speaking of persona 4, just saw the first episode of its anime. FUCKING EPIC SHIT!


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 7, 2011)

Mura said:


> Speaking of persona 4, just saw the first episode of its anime. FUCKING EPIC SHIT!



Oh shit, it's out? 

Gotta watch this!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2011)

A guy up in the persona 4 anime thread made gifs of the episode. Be prepared to wet yourself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Will you ever buy a 3DS anyway?



I might, actually. If they get enough games.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 7, 2011)

Mura said:


> A guy up in the persona 4 anime thread made gifs of the episode. Be prepared to wet yourself.




 


THAT WAS EPIC.

I just came. 

Thank you for linking that thread Mura. You are officially my idol now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2011)

letsplaybingo said:


> THAT WAS EPIC.
> 
> I just came.
> 
> Thank you for linking that thread Mura. You are officially my idol now.



Sure, can't say I thought of myself as a role model but...

People who played persona 4 and liked it must watch it, otherwise your not a persona fan to me.


----------



## Esura (Oct 7, 2011)

zenieth said:


> p3 had a story?


Hahaha, you ain't funny. Getting old.



Sephiroth said:


> There is gonna be Chie and Yosuke everywhere online.


Count me in as a day one Chie / Aegis player until I find out they suck donkey balls or something or play like Testament on Ino or some shit (who is hard as fuck to use)



crazymtf said:


> This, haters gonna hate.



You are so cool now.


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm gonna be a Kanji/Aigis player.


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2011)

zenieth said:


> p3 is a good game, it just kind of falters when you look to closely compared to the other persona, save the first.
> 
> It has the best concept, but that's it concept. It's a could have, would have should have game.



Yeah I liked the concept of P3 alot more than I did P4. P4's story while fun felt too lax. 

I guess because I played P3P first I never had to go through the headache of not being able to control my party members that P4 vastly improved upon.

I do like the characters a bit more in P4 than P3, like Kanji and Chie but they do have their somewhat annoying characters like Yosuke and Yukiko.

My fav characters from P3 were Akihiko, Aigis, and Koro the dog.  Shinjiro wasn't so bad himself if you play the girl side and can look past the cliche tough guy bullshit.

So far in P2 I like Lisa and Eikichi and my guidance counselor. Jun seems kinda cool too. I also like Yukino, and it's cool she's a returning character from the first game.

I can't get over Maya's silly titty heart design tho. I hope I get to hook up with Lisa. 

The Eternal Punishment characters look better, I guess 'cause everyone is older.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

And Torchlight II still isn't done yet.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2011)

Tales of Graces F can go to hell.. FU Namco....


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Tales of Graces F can go to hell.. FU Namco....



I've always said, the only way they can redeem themselves in my eyes is if they release Tales of Destiny Remake.

Or Tales of Rebirth.

Or Tales of Vesperia PS3.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2011)

Tales of Innocence R's TGS Demo Video Posted


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Tales of Graces F can go to hell.. FU Namco....



Fuckin' A, man. 

Give me some Ys action.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 7, 2011)

Gotten Shadow Hearts in the mail today and played like a few hours of it. It's beast.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 7, 2011)

The World said:


> Am I like the only one who liked P3 over P4?


I like P3 better as a setting and P4 better as a game.



The World said:


> I'm gonna be a Kanji/Aigis player.


Looks like were playing the same.



The World said:


> Yeah I liked the concept of P3 alot more than I did P4. P4's story while fun felt too lax.
> 
> I guess because I played P3P first I never had to go through the headache of not being able to control my party members that P4 vastly improved upon.


Lucky you. 

I have no issues with P4 story though, I just like messing with Esura.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 7, 2011)

who doesn't?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 7, 2011)

FUUUU~~ The anime is out 

FULL WOOTNESS!!!


----------



## Commander Vimes (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm an RPG Nut. Some of my favorites are probably; Shadow Hearts 1 & 2, Rogue Galaxy, Star Ocean Series, Golden Sun Series, Arc The Lad 1-3, Legend of Legaia, Legend of Dragoon, Drakengard *1*, Xenogears, Tales Series, .Hack Series, Breath of Fire Series, and Dark Cloud 1 & 2.

That's just some of the JRPG's I like, Didn't include any Western RPG's, but that list is probably longer.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 8, 2011)

DrStrangeRage said:


> I'm an RPG Nut. Some of my favorites are probably; Shadow Hearts 1 & 2, Rogue Galaxy, Star Ocean Series, Golden Sun Series, Arc The Lad 1-3, Legend of Legaia, Legend of Dragoon, Drakengard *1*, Xenogears, Tales Series, .Hack Series, Breath of Fire Series, and Dark Cloud 1 & 2.
> 
> That's just some of the JRPG's I like, *Didn't include any Western RPG's, but that list is probably longer*.



I am a little skeptical about this comment, the Tales series alone has more quality games than all the wrpgs ever made combined. 

But hey thats just me.


----------



## Commander Vimes (Oct 8, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I am a little skeptical about this comment, the Tales series alone has more quality games than all the wrpgs ever made combined.
> 
> But hey thats just me.



I was not speaking on quality, I was speaking of quantity. I grew up playing a lot of old Western DOS RPGs and thing's like that so there is a lot that I like.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 8, 2011)

It's a list of his favorites not a list of JRPG vs. WRPG quality.

Every single time


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I am a little skeptical about this comment, the Tales series alone has more quality games than all the wrpgs ever made combined.
> 
> But hey thats just me.



Implying any Tales game tops Diablo 2, oh you.


----------



## The World (Oct 8, 2011)

Or Warcraft 2 and 3, or Starcraft!

Blizz makes some great games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2011)

Shadow hearts 1 and Covenant are very rare indeed. But are hidden gems 

From the new world.......nyeeeeeh.


----------



## Esura (Oct 8, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Implying any Tales game tops Diablo 2, oh you.



Never played Diablo 2 but I do prefer Champions of Norrath and Summoner over quite a few entries of Tales. I don't really hold Tales as a high quality JRPG series like that.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I am a little skeptical about this comment, the Tales series alone has more quality games than all the wrpgs ever made combined.
> 
> But hey thats just me.



Lmao of all the series you pick tales to match up against WRPG? Fucking TALES? Oh lolz


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 8, 2011)

*NIS America Talks About Neptunia?s Success And Concerns For Cave Story*


----------



## Esura (Oct 8, 2011)

At least they are considering re releasing Neptunia. 

Printed such a ridiculous low number, like lower than Atlus low. Shit went double the price in the matter of a few fucking weeks after release.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2011)

The game is garbage though.


----------



## Esura (Oct 8, 2011)

Let me get your copy then if its so garbage.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Let me get your copy then if its so garbage.



I already gave it to a homeless man.


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 8, 2011)

There needs to be more sword wielding wolfs in my anime and less girly school boys afraid of pussy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> There needs to be more sword wielding wolfs in my anime and less girly school boys afraid of pussy.



Wolves are played out, need some other animals.

Like a dual dagger wielding penguin.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 8, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Wolves are played out, need some other animals.
> 
> Like a dual dagger wielding penguin.



Penguins are the answer to everything, anything and even some things that don't exist.


----------



## Esura (Oct 8, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> There needs to be more sword wielding wolfs in my anime and less girly school boys afraid of pussy.



You know what would be better.

Anime with sword wielding pussies in thongs.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> You know what would be better.
> 
> Anime with sword wielding pussies in thongs.



Do the pussies come with women attached or alone?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> You know what would be better.
> 
> Anime with sword wielding pussies in thongs.



What are the enemies? Penises?


----------



## Esura (Oct 8, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Do the pussies come with women attached or alone?


Comes with the women and titties attached. 



Sephiroth said:


> What are the enemies? Penises?



Penises and also Auntie Flo, the master of the Doirep warriors.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Comes with the *women* and titties attached.



Do.Not.Want.
Nobody wants nagging protagonists.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 8, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Shadow hearts 1 and Covenant are very rare indeed. But are hidden gems
> 
> From the new world.......nyeeeeeh.



I'll get From the New World for collectors sakes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 9, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Lmao of all the series you pick tales to match up against WRPG? Fucking TALES? Oh lolz



I dont know if youve been watching the thread, but the majority of the people on this thread love the series, whine about when xillia is going to be released, and its one of the longer series with 10ish games after FF. I think in general wrpgs are weaker but there at least that many that are good.  

@raido do you have koudelka, that actually the prequel to shadow hearts, an interesting horror strategy rpg


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes I have Koudelka, I even have the strategy guide. I even read the manga recently.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I dont know if youve been watching the thread, but the majority of the people on this thread love the series, whine about when xillia is going to be released, and its one of the longer series with 10ish games after FF. I think in general wrpgs are weaker but there at least that many that are good.
> 
> @raido do you have koudelka, that actually the prequel to shadow hearts, an interesting horror strategy rpg



The best Tales games don't even match up to Dragon Age/Mass Effect/Fallout Ect.... 

Still I enjoy some of the tales games like Vasperia and somewhat abyssy though not nearly as good. ToS was meh in every sense for me. New one looks good, do want to play. 

If you wanted to compare amazing WRPG to JRPG at least pick Shadow Hearts 2 or Valkryia Chronicles and so on.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 9, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> The best Tales games don't even match up to Dragon Age/Mass Effect/Fallout Ect....
> 
> Still I enjoy some of the tales games like Vasperia and somewhat abyssy though not nearly as good. ToS was meh in every sense for me. New one looks good, do want to play.
> 
> If you wanted to compare amazing WRPG to JRPG at least pick Shadow Hearts 2 or Valkryia Chronicles and so on.



Playing SH1 currently, the graphics may be a bit dated, but the story and gameplay is phenomenal. I'm liking Yuri as a main. Kinda looking forward to playing the other two games once I get cash.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2011)

Shadow 2 is fucking awesome. 3 sucked dick. Enjoyed 1 too but def needed improvements.


----------



## Esura (Oct 9, 2011)

Would like to play Shadow Hearts.

Do not like to pay over 60+ for these games.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Would like to play Shadow Hearts.
> 
> Do not like to pay over 60+ for these games.



SH new would cost you $90-100 on Amazon. I was like fuck that and got it used. Bought it for $40. Came in good condition, booklet and everything. Came in the mail quick in like a few days after ordering.



> Shadow 2 is fucking awesome. 3 sucked dick. Enjoyed 1 too but def needed improvements.



I heard 3's story wasn't up to par (yeah no shit in comparison to 1 & 2), but the battle theme was beast. But the final boss theme to Covenant is the fucking truth.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYiwMd5y78E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 10, 2011)

So what are the games about, exactly? Standard JRPG fare or something unique?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Shadow Hearts was kinda fun. I forgot what it's about. Some guy that can turn into a dragon or something saving the world.

It had a unique kind of theme/atmosphere but it was fairly standard JRPG stuff with a terrible battle system.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm currently playing shining force 2 for genesis. This is an awesome game, it needs a HD remake.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

I want a Landstalker remake.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 10, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> So what are the games about, exactly? Standard JRPG fare or something unique?



Real world locations and a dark story. Type of story probably leans along the lines with Lovecraft due to the type of shit that comes up.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Shadow Hearts was kinda fun. I forgot what it's about. Some guy that can turn into a dragon or something saving the world.
> 
> It had a unique kind of theme/atmosphere but it was fairly standard JRPG stuff with a *terrible battle system.*



Cuz of actual work you put into battles. Same reason for LoD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

The difference is I actually beat Shadow Hearts. It was at least more forgiving and not quite as tedious. 


Though it was still an idiotic and superfluous mechanic that detracted from my overall experience with the game.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 10, 2011)

LOD>That game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

If by LoD you mean Lord of Destruction, I agree.

Otherwise, I disagree.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 10, 2011)

by lod do you mean the expansion to diablo 2? Very enjoyable expansion, thats what dlc should be like. Although Baal was a punk, I dont know if he was harder than diablo though. Only thing about diablo is as long as you spawn a portal to town, your set. Actually hardest enemy I ran into was a skeleton knight immune to physical and magical, still no clue how to beat those enemies.


----------



## Myri (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm currently playing Atelier Totori... it's kinda tedious


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> by lod do you mean the expansion to diablo 2? Very enjoyable expansion, thats what dlc should be like. Although Baal was a punk, I dont know if he was harder than diablo though. Only thing about diablo is as long as you spawn a portal to town, your set. Actually hardest enemy I ran into was a skeleton knight immune to physical and magical, still no clue how to beat those enemies.


With fire. Or ice. Or lightning. Or holy blessed hammer (despite being a mix of magic and physical it still kills them ).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 11, 2011)

^ I always played as Paladin, I dont think I had any of those abilites; they should add more classes to 3 and by more classes I mean Demons and Angels


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ I always played as Paladin, I dont think I had any of those abilites; they should add more classes to 3 and by more classes I mean Demons and Angels



If not Blessed Hammer, then that one multi-elemental thing would work (forgot the name of it). Or Shock Aura. 


Maybe the expansion will add in an angel class and a demon class. It depends on how the story plays out, but I expect it to be a Heaven vs Earth vs Hell theme, so it could be...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 11, 2011)

I put all my stats into thorn aura, greatest passive ability ever especially for a heavy melee character

btw, to coin a user on gamespot, we just got nintendoed; Valkyria Chronicles 3 will not be released outside of Japan.


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I put all my stats into thorn aura, greatest passive ability ever especially for a heavy melee character
> 
> btw, to coin a user on gamespot, we just got nintendoed; *Valkyria Chronicles 3 will not be released outside of Japan.*



Late.

Knew this awhile ago dude.

EDIT: Oh, so they confirmed it now? Still late imo cause I lost all hope of this coming over ages ago.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I put all my stats into thorn aura, greatest passive ability ever especially for a heavy melee character
> 
> btw, to coin a user on gamespot, we just got nintendoed; Valkyria Chronicles 3 will not be released outside of Japan.



Thorns worked rather well in Vanilla and maybe early LoD. 

Patches murdered it. It is 100% useless now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 11, 2011)

What patch? Its not an overpowered ability in my opinion, its just handy when you get swarmed from all sides, to basically return the damage in all directions. 

They are complaining about poor sales, but they are partially to blame, why did they move it to the psp from the ps3 in the first place? They probably thought it would be cheaper to develop on the psp, whoops.


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> What patch? Its not an overpowered ability in my opinion, its just handy when you get swarmed from all sides, to basically return the damage in all directions.
> 
> They are complaining about poor sales, but they are partially to blame, why did they move it to the psp from the ps3 in the first place? They probably thought it would be cheaper to develop on the psp, whoops.



They also barely advertised the first and second VC games here too. Shit, Ys Seven gotten more ads than VCII.

Sega pretty much killed off the series overseas before it even got a toe hold. Oh well, VCI was the best anyways.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Stupid ass fucking Japan and their portables. 

They lost this market because they moved it from PS3. VC1 was an amazing game. I still haven't got 30mins into VC2 and I've owned it for over a year now. 

SEGA AND JAPAN GO SUCK A NASTY HAIRY SHIT COVERED DONG!


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 11, 2011)

I like portables, bitches don't want to play my consoles.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a soft spot for Sega because I love the phantasy Star Universe , which they also moved from the consoles, and the shining series; but seriously, VC is not the kind of game that you release on portables. 

But come on, are you telling black rock shooter, fate/stay extra, and other relatively obscure titles like these can be released on the psp; but Sega cant release VC III?


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I have a soft spot for Sega because I love the phantasy Star Universe , which they also moved from the consoles, and the shining series; but seriously, VC is not the kind of game that you release on portables.
> 
> *But come on, are you telling black rock shooter, fate/stay extra, and other relatively obscure titles like these can be released on the psp; but Sega cant release VC III?*


Different companies with different rationales and projections.

NIS, XSEED, and Atlus generally survive on niche games. They have always been niche overseas but is able to budget themselves appropriately. Sega and Capcom (they refuse to localize Ace Attorney Investigations 2) aren't that way. High risk low rewards isn't their style.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 12, 2011)

which kinda sucks, I'd like to play an Ace attorney game.  

In other news, I just played about a good 2 1/2 hours of SMT: Devil Survivor Overclocked on my way from my friends, took me five minutes to get home, 2+ hours sitting on the steps of playing to get to my house. xD 



*Spoiler*: __ 



So I reached the immortal demon Baldr, that mother fucker is so god damn insane :rage


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

Sega: Valkyria Chronicles 3 Will Not Be Localized in English


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> What patch? Its not an overpowered ability in my opinion, its just handy when you get swarmed from all sides, to basically return the damage in all directions.
> 
> They are complaining about poor sales, but they are partially to blame, why did they move it to the psp from the ps3 in the first place? They probably thought it would be cheaper to develop on the psp, whoops.



Like the first couple of LoD patches.

It is useless after Nightmare (possibly even in NM) as the monsters' health scale up so incredibly high that the damage they inflict isn't enough to harm them much when it's returned, even at 350%.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 12, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> In other news, I just played about a good 2 1/2 hours of SMT: Devil Survivor Overclocked on my way from my friends, took me five minutes to get home, 2+ hours sitting on the steps of playing to get to my house. xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're whining about Baldr? Wait 'til you meet Belzaboul.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Mura said:


> Sega: Valkyria Chronicles 3 Will Not Be Localized in English



Well not a big loss for me since VC2 was bad.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 12, 2011)

I actually enjoyed the portable game.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 12, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> You're whining about Baldr? Wait 'til you meet Belzaboul.



Nah real shit, fuck Baldr.
Died like 4x on that bitch cus Vampire mist or whatever it called was catching me off guard.
The other bosses are soft, by then you understand the game and are intelligent to it's workings so they'll never stump you more than once.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 12, 2011)

@crazy I rarely made that far, I usually made it to 1.5 playthroughs and that was my limit. Wheres the red mage when you need him, the paladin was psude magic/physical attack character and I guess the druid, but Id like to see a character who is alot more proficient in each respective cateogory.

@esura, I know they have those different philosphy, but I dont know  why, they are getting serious flack, capcom I mean, for Phoenix Wright and MML 3, not to mention those disgruntled about BOF being shelved; unfortunately the fact they can trot out a SF or RE game will always allow them to tell everyone off.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 13, 2011)

MY P2 IS COMING TOMORROW FUCK THE FUCK YES!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @crazy I rarely made that far, I usually made it to 1.5 playthroughs and that was my limit. Wheres the red mage when you need him, the paladin was psude magic/physical attack character and I guess the druid, but Id like to see a character who is alot more proficient in each respective cateogory.
> 
> @esura, I know they have those different philosphy, but I dont know  why, they are getting serious flack, capcom I mean, for Phoenix Wright and MML 3, not to mention those disgruntled about BOF being shelved; unfortunately the fact they can trot out a SF or RE game will always allow them to tell everyone off.


The Druid is actually a very powerful character with the right build.

You got your choices:

Wind Druid (the most powerful)
Werewolf (used to be better)
Werebear (meh)
Fire (shitty)
Summoning (shittier)


The top two Druid builds are pretty decent though. The Wind Druid especially is very powerful.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 13, 2011)

*Ruca Vs. Hasta In The Latest Tales Of Innocence R Video*


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 13, 2011)

tale of innocence is looking dope.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 13, 2011)

I always thought the assassin's class was kind of lame, and I am not terrible fond of barbarian/warrior either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Assassin is awesome. You just don't know how to play 'em.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 13, 2011)

Trap assassins are lame, the ones with that shadow technique thing are awesome though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Best assassin is a kicking assassin. Kick that ass.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 13, 2011)

Tales of innocence still looking good.


----------



## Esura (Oct 13, 2011)

No it doesn't.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes it isn't.


----------



## Esura (Oct 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes it isn't.



Stfu bish.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

You're am not gonna do everything.


----------



## Esura (Oct 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're *am not gonna do everything.*





I don't speak or understand retard. Try harder.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 14, 2011)

Are the Shin Megami Tensei for the PS3 good??


----------



## Amuro (Oct 14, 2011)

there is no Megami Tensei for the PS3

so yeah


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 14, 2011)

Persona 5 is slated for the PS3 so until then....


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

Persona 5 - 2020


----------



## Esura (Oct 14, 2011)

The World said:


> Persona 5 - 2020



Makes no sense.

Knowing Atlus track record, this will release close to the end of the PS3's lifespan or during the start of the new consoles without being on the new consoles, like every other Persona game they released.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

Persona 5 - end of PS3's lifespan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't speak or understand retard. Try harder.


Sorry, I was trying to speak your language.


----------



## Esura (Oct 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sorry, I was trying to speak your language.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

Man, I tried Xenoblade again last night.

The game is so shitty. How is this ranked high? The battles make no sense and are mad boring.


----------



## Esura (Oct 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Man, I tried Xenoblade again last night.
> 
> The game is so shitty. How is this ranked high? The battles make no sense and are mad boring.



Oh thiiiis is going to be good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

It's crap.


There's no real discussion to be had about it. Game sucks.

So I tried Super Parer Mario instead and I can't play it with anything but the Wii Mote. That one sucks, too.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 14, 2011)

Legend of Dragoon crap CMX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

I am hesitant to say it's worse than Legend of Shitgoon. That game was just pure awful. 

At least Xenoblade has some semblance of potential.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2011)

You had P1, P2 on the ps1; you  had dds 1, 2, p3, p3 fes, p4, nocturne, radiou  1,2 for the ps2; you will have at least or two games on the ps3


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Legend of Dragoon crap CMX?



He doesn't like games that involve actual effort.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 14, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> He doesn't like games that involve actual effort.



He's just jealous of those of us with functional thumbs.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 14, 2011)

you don't know the pain of his tentacles.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> you don't know the pain of his tentacles.



Do you know that pain?


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 14, 2011)

I AM MOTHER FUCKING KIIIIIING!.

News at 11'


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't like games that make you work for no reason other than to make you work.

Similarly, I'd never attempt to battle a secret boss that takes more than 30 minutes to defeat, regardless of how easy it is. It's just stupid.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 14, 2011)

read: lazy.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 14, 2011)

Wasn't Persona 4 for the PS3?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> read: lazy.



Too lazy to read what comes after the word "read".


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Wasn't Persona 4 for the PS3?



PEE ESHUUUU TWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Scizor (Oct 15, 2011)

*Namco Bandai Will Publish Ni no Kuni For PlayStation 3 In The U.S. And Europe*



> At their ongoing Level 5 Vision conference in Tokyo, Level 5 just announced that Ni no Kuni for the PlayStation 3 will be published in the west by Namco Bandai.
> 
> The game was announced for a western release at the Tokyo Game Show, but Level 5 hadn’t divulged any details regarding who would be publishing it. Later, we discovered a trademark for what was possibly its localized title outside Japan, which Level 5 just confirmed as well. The game will be titled Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch.
> 
> Namco Bandai will be publishing the game in both the U.S. and Europe in 2012.



*Source:* 

Awesome


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 15, 2011)

Namco localizing games?
I guess 2012 really is the end.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Namco Bandai Will Publish Ni no Kuni For PlayStation 3 In The U.S. And Europe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude thats at least a month or more older, animenewsnetwork had that posted sometime in sept or earlier, it was briefly talked about on here


Wait so silver harmony is just another remake? I think Silver star may very well top FF 4 for most ports/remakes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Namco Bandai Will Publish Ni no Kuni For PlayStation 3 In The U.S. And Europe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]i0pbT9lVFag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Oct 17, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Dude thats at least a month or more older, animenewsnetwork had that posted sometime in sept or earlier, it was briefly talked about on here
> 
> 
> Wait so silver harmony is just another remake? I think Silver star may very well top FF 4 for most ports/remakes.



Who cares, really?

It was news to me and apparently to CMX and ensoriki, too. ^^


----------



## Gnome (Oct 17, 2011)

News to me to, even if I don't care.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

I remember seeing something about it, but I don't remember it being confirmed English Get.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 17, 2011)

What are the Japanese reviews for that game like. I'm mostly intrested in this game cuz of Ghibli.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 17, 2011)

old news is old news



old news is really old news

Whats you're next big scoop champ, they gonna release Diablo III or something.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 18, 2011)

apparently all hope is not lost with VC 3, though these petition things rarely seem to work, but at least a Sega representative was pushing for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been disappointed with all games I've played recently. 

Except for Diablo III. Can't. Fucking. Wait.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 18, 2011)

Have you thought of the possibility that maybe JRPG's no longer appeal to you. It's time to give into Bioware/Bethesda/Blizzard/etc... Run CMX the west is calling!


----------



## The World (Oct 18, 2011)

Demon/Dark Souls is a JRPG, CMX still has his body left for that.  

BUT HE WILL SURELY GIVE IN TO THE WEST! LOOK IT'S BURNING RED!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 18, 2011)

KYYYYOOOJIIIIIIII!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Have you thought of the possibility that maybe JRPG's no longer appeal to you. It's time to give into Bioware/Bethesda/Blizzard/etc... Run CMX the west is calling!


NO!

NO!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!





The World said:


> Demon/Dark Souls is a JRPG, CMX still has his body left for that.
> 
> BUT HE WILL SURELY GIVE IN TO THE WEST! LOOK IT'S BURNING RED!



Man, Dark Souls can go to hell.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 19, 2011)

*Persona 4 Social Is Coming To Smartphones*



> Index Corporation released Persona 3 Social for Mobage-town about a year ago. The social game lets players create their own character in the Persona 3 world and battle shadows with friends. In just a few months after its release, Persona 3 Social had 500,000 members.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:

*Every Hundred Years A Monster Rends The World In PSP Suikoden*



> As previously reported, Konami is bringing the Suikoden series back with a brand new game. Genso Suikoden: The Woven Web of a Century takes place in a world where a monster rises every one hundred years and destroys the world. A young lad, sent 100 years from the future by the mysterious Zephon, is given the task to defeat him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

Generic Suikoden, get.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 19, 2011)

*Sega to Release Shining Blade RPG for PSP*



> This week's issue of Enterbrain's Famitsu magazine is announcing on Thursday that Sega will release Shining Blade, the latest entry in its Shining role-playing game franchise, for the PSP. The cast includes the main character Reiji, the fairy princess Arutina of the silver forest, the silver wolf Fenrir, the crimson battle shrine maiden Rose-rinde (voiced by Houko Kuwashima), the masked dragon knight Fafner, and Sleipnir (the general of the dark knights). In the story, an encounter between Reiji and Arutina sets the gears of fate in motion.
> 
> The franchise launched with Shining in the Darkness in 1991, and the last game, Shining Hearts, was released on the PSP last year.



*Source*:


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 19, 2011)

Forgot to add some things so I'll just make another post.

*New Gensō Suikoden PSP RPG's Voice Cast Revealed*



> This week's issue of Enterbrain's Famitsu magazine is revealing the voice cast for the PSP role-playing game Gensō Suikoden: Tsumugareshi Hyaku-nen no Toki on Thursday. The story follows a group of young heroes who stand against the "100th-Year Monster" ? a creature that appears every century to devour everything in its path. One day, the protagonist is taken 100 years into the past by the mysterious boy Zefon.
> 
> The voice cast is as follows:
> 
> ...



*Source*:


*Catherine Game Sold 260,000 in Japan, 230,000 in N. America*



> In its Wednesday financial report briefing for the year ending in August, the game publisher Index revealed the international sales figures for Catherine, as well as the domestic sales for the Persona 2: Innocent Sin PSP reissue and Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor 2.
> 
> Catherine sold 260,000 copies in Japan and 230,000 copies in North America for a grand total of 490,000. Meanwhile, Persona 2: Innocent Sin for the PSP and Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor 2 moved 112,000 and 106,000 copies, respectively, in Japan. (These were three of the nine new titles that Index released this past fiscal year.)
> 
> Atlus U.S.A., the publisher of Catherine in North America, had already indicated in August that it sold 200,000 copies of the mature action-adventure/puzzle game in the first week alone.



*Source*:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

I haven't liked a generic "Shining" game since the GBA.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 19, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK BAMCO; Tales of Xillia sold more than Catherine in total, and Catherine was a fucking AMAZING GAME; yet you won't tell us when we get Xillia?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 19, 2011)

I love Shining Tears/Wind; dont know whats considered generic or not in that series; 

one thing on Suikoden, are those 4 the main characters, and you can recruit 108 , or are they the only ones you can use? Nice to see it on a sony exclusive system, after tierkries was only on ds.

I hoping its a water testing ploy, and good sales will maybe get them to think about 6 eventually. 

Saw the Catherine news, apparently Europe hasnt received the game yet, so they expect more sales.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 19, 2011)

Wait.....what?

Catherine is a RPG?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 20, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Wait.....what?
> 
> Catherine is a RPG?



I dont believe anyone was making that claim.


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2011)

Catherine is a semi-RPG puzzle game.


----------



## Esura (Oct 20, 2011)

Catherine is GOTY 2011. Real talk.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 20, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Wait.....what?
> 
> Catherine is a RPG?



It's not, it's a puzzle game. It however still fits this criteria.



> General RPG and *Anime style game* thread



I don't know why people keep forgetting that?


----------



## Esura (Oct 20, 2011)

So I can talk about my new obsession with Fate/stay here now! 

I wasted lunch breaks playing this. I'm so addicted I need a break from it. Going to play RE4 or read Twilight again or something.

I finished Fate/stay night. Ending was...alright but a bit meh because of my expectations. I wanted Shiro x Saber to be a permanent couple.  Oh well....lets check out this Unlimited Bladeworks tommorow. Heard Rin is supposed to be main in this. Getting tired of the Saber "I AM KING!!!" and Shiro's "KIRUSUGU IS GODSHIT!! OOOOHHH!!!" melodrama and Rin is my fav anyways.

Mura was right. Final fight was dope. Dude is dope now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> So I can talk about my new obsession with Fate/stay here now!
> 
> I wasted lunch breaks playing this. I'm so addicted I need a break from it. Going to play RE4 or read Twilight again or something.
> 
> ...



Good shit, I gotta put the UBW route on hold as well for now. I got into the mirai nikki manga and I gotta finish that before anything. Yeah, one can get tired of saber and shirou melodramatics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's not, it's a puzzle game. It however still fits this criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why people keep forgetting that?



Because it's lame.


And...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 20, 2011)

Catherine fits the criteria for this thread so no complaining CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

I was saying that about Esura.

You already ruined one thread.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 20, 2011)

Thread is up and running as usual last I looked.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep, looks like the usual talk of bad games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks that way, eh Gnome?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 20, 2011)

Talking about stuff I would never play.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 20, 2011)

Instead of you two bitching and moaning, how about you guys talk about a game you *do* like then? I don't see anyone stopping you from doing that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

SHUT UP! 


I HATE YOUR GAMES!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 20, 2011)

I play with my dick, it can be pretty fun, it's not anime style though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> SHUT UP!
> 
> 
> I HATE YOUR GAMES!



You can hate my games all you want. I'll still continue to post info on them and do you know why? Its because I like them.

Who knows, there is always someone who likes it too......So there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

Speaking of dicks, have any of you bastard motherfuckers been keeping up with that Reckoning game? Shit looks good.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 20, 2011)

One of the artists I follow is doing the art for Reckoning. The game reminds me of Fable but you know, has the possibility of not going down a path of shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

It looks like it's Fable just done right, much longer, better combat, interesting story, better classes, and, my personal favorite: it gets rid of all the superfluous shit you don't wanna do (QTE). 

When I saw that in an interview I got an erection. Literally. They even have the lockpicking minigame optional so that you can either do a minigame you're familiar with in lockpicking (lame) or just go based on a percentage, skipping the damn thing (awesome).


----------



## Gnome (Oct 20, 2011)

Crunchyroll's selection is 90% ass though, don't do it.


----------



## Esura (Oct 20, 2011)

So what are some other streaming anime site? I don't feel like getting a expensive ass external HDD and I just want to watch anime on my PS3 and HDTV.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 20, 2011)

S.O.L and an external would be far cheaper in the long run.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

I want some Final Fantasy hentai games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't think so...  I want to manipulate the boobies.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 20, 2011)

Say esura, why don't you get a 1TB one instead of the 500 GB. Or do you not wanna spend that much? That was looks good though. Not a bad price too.


----------



## Esura (Oct 20, 2011)

Nah, I don't want to spend too much. 500 GB is a lot and should suffice. I'm not a quality whore so I don't care what format animes are in, as long as its not complete VHS-quality shit. I could put every anime I want to watch in it and still have space to put porn, H stuff, video games etc. in.

Shit, I could of gotten this right now but I just HAD to buy that fucking RE4 on PSN. Waste of 20 bucks.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 20, 2011)

*Listen To Final Fantasy Type-0′s Theme Song In This Lengthy Trailer*



> Final Fantasy Type-0’s theme song is by a Japanese rock group named Bump of Chicken. The song, titled “Zero,” is featured in the latest trailer for the game. Watch it below:
> 
> [You can watch the video ]
> 
> There’s one week to go until Square Enix release Final Fantasy Type-0 in Japan. The game is slated for release on October 27th.



*Source:* 

Bump of Chicken<333


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

Bump of Chicken? 


Shitty name. Decent song.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 20, 2011)

^they also do the Tales of Abyss Anime opening, and one of the better One Piece openings, really good band


----------



## Esura (Oct 20, 2011)

Trailer is pretty dope.

Since I'm dusting off and replaying my PSP I'm kind of salty Type 0 isn't coming over here. I understand why considering PSP's current situation everywhere else sans Japan but I can't help but want to play Type 0, shitty camera and all.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 20, 2011)

I dont get the rationale, ps2 games were released long after it was all but dead. The user base doesnt just drop off of the face of the earth when no new psps are sold, so I cant imagine with something like FF type 0 they would have a problem selling it, then again they  could always make a vita version later.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 21, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^they also do the Tales of Abyss Anime opening, and one of the better One Piece openings, really good band



Indeed. One of the best bands imo.


----------



## Esura (Oct 21, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I dont get the rationale, ps2 games were released long after it was all but dead. The user base doesnt just drop off of the face of the earth when no new psps are sold, so I cant imagine with something like FF type 0 they would have a problem selling it, then again they  could always make a vita version later.



PS2 was never really dead. Software sales and hardware sales were still strong even some years after 360, PS3, and the Wii releases, people just automatically assumed it was dead because of the new consoles. On the other hand, PSP has been a struggling market for some years now. Hardware sales is great, but its software sales is downright abysmal, to the point that even niche publishers like NISA is having a hard time justifying bringing over games for it. I heard it took some convincing for them to bring over Black Rock Shooter. PSP's situation is made even worse when there is a newer handheld on the rising. Whereas in Japan, PSP may end up in a PS2 like state and still do strong even with Vita, you might as well consider PSP "officially" dead everywhere else once Vita releases and get a few games.

Much of the lack of software sales is due to piracy and how absolutely easy it is to do so on PSP. Hardware sales are meaningless in the long run, console makers and developers strive for software sales as it shows there is an active consumer base for that console/handheld.

Bringing Type 0 to the Vita isn't a quick fix for overseas either. Obviously, Square is going to want to observe the Vita before they put one of their bigger handheld games on it. A PS3 Remaster would actually be a much better solution. Bigger install base.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 21, 2011)

I really only got to know Bump of Chicken due to Tales of the Abyss' "Karma". They're a good band.

Trailer looks good, though I'm not sure if I'll be getting Type 0.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2011)

Type 0 better come out here or else.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 21, 2011)

The psp to ps3 route is possible, after all the GOW psp game and peacewalker both did exactly that; while we are at it, lets get a ps3 collection of VC 2 and 3 together.


----------



## Esura (Oct 22, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> The psp to ps3 route is possible, after all the GOW psp game and peacewalker both did exactly that; while we are at it, lets get a ps3 collection of VC 2 and 3 together.



SEGA is done with VC overseas they said, so you may want to forget about VC3.


I finished Unlimited Blade Works in F/SN and is now on Heavenly Smile or Feel or something. Shit is addicting. 

More I play this, the more I dislike Shiro and his shitty superhero ideal. He is still sticking with that shit even after the shit in UBW. Goddamn he makes the average shonen hero look intellegent in comparison. Also don't like what happens to Ilya in UBW. Lameness.

Which is the canonical route? Fate, UBW, or Heavenly Smile? And which route does that Fate/hollow an..something take place after? I'm considering playing it once I find an English patch for it. I don't here much about it though so I'm guessing its ass.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> SEGA is done with VC overseas they said, so you may want to forget about VC3.
> 
> 
> I finished Unlimited Blade Works in F/SN and is now on Heavenly Smile or Feel or something. Shit is addicting.
> ...



I haven't finished UBW so I can't really say much yet. I've been too wrapped up in certains mangas so its been put to the side for now. I think I was on day 5 if I remember correctly. Its called Heaven's Feel just to clarify. There is an english patch for fate/hollow ataraxia but its incomplete last I looked.


----------



## Esura (Oct 22, 2011)

Mura said:


> I haven't finished UBW so I can't really say much yet. I've been too wrapped up in certains mangas so its been put to the side for now. I think I was on day 5 if I remember correctly. Its called Heaven's Feel just to clarify. There is an english patch for fate/hollow ataraxia but its incomplete last I looked.



UBW has so much more shit going on than Fate route though so I was entertained. I heard Heaven's Feel is supposed to be darker or some shit.

I like Saber more when I'm not bombarded with her bullshit from her past like in Fate.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> SEGA is done with VC overseas they said, so you may want to forget about VC3.
> 
> 
> I finished Unlimited Blade Works in F/SN and is now on Heavenly Smile or Feel or something. Shit is addicting.
> ...



Heaven's Feel for the record.

And all routes and dead ends are canon since the verse as a whole is a multiverse.

And Fate/Hollow Ataraxia is a sequel to the Heaven's Feel route which introduces Bazette, Lancer's former master. Translations are only halfway done.


----------



## Esura (Oct 22, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Heaven's Feel for the record.
> 
> And all routes and dead ends are canon since the verse as a whole is a multiverse.
> 
> And Fate/Hollow Ataraxia is a sequel to the Heaven's Feel route which introduces Bazette, Lancer's former master. *Translations are only halfway done.*



Awww...that's too bad. Any animes on it at least?

Nice to know that all the routes are canon though. I can't say which one I like more between Fate and UBW. I like and dislike both for different reasons.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 22, 2011)

The fact that konami is re releasing Zone of Enders of all things in this manner, leads me to believe that its a possibility in the future. Hell commercially I believe both of these were a flop, although they cult followings, and here they are. 

At minimum they could pull some Sega collection 15 years from now like they did with phantasy star on the genesis collection.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 22, 2011)

IIRC part 3 is coming out for 3DS.


----------



## conorgenov (Oct 23, 2011)

currently playing disgaea 4 and leveling mostly while seldom advancing the story. I want to over level to the point where I can breeze through the story and get to my favorite character laharl that much quicker.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> *The Shiro/Archer thing is what I don't like about UBW. Started off interesting and went into brain melting territory at the Einzburg Mansion, mostly due to Shiro and his inability to let go of that dumb ass unrealistic dream of his.* Also don't like what happened to Ilya. That's just fucked up plain and simple. I did like how UBW showed a wide variety of Servants and Masters and emphasized a more interesting relationship between Rin and Shiro unlike Fate though.
> 
> But I guess when I think about it, I like Fate route just a bit more despite the futility of the Shiro and Saber pairing in the end. Also has the better ero scenes. I got a chuckle out of the Fate route ones.
> 
> I'm somewhat curious on the HF route after playing with Sakura in Fate/unlimited codes fighting game. Only on like day five or six in HF. Old man Mutou is fucking creepy and suspicious.



You DO know the real reason for it right?

It was less of a dream based off Kiritsugu's ideals and more martyr tendencies post fire since Shirou has IMMENSE guilt for living while others died back in the day. Hence why in series he does tons of suicidal actions. So on the surface he want's to save people but deep down he wants to atone for living while others couldn't.

In HF, he throws those ideals away to save Sakura, even if it means tons of people getting killed in the process.


----------



## Esura (Oct 23, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You DO know the real reason for it right?
> 
> It was less of a dream based off Kiritsugu's ideals and more martyr tendencies post fire since Shirou has IMMENSE guilt for living while others died back in the day. Hence why in series he does tons of suicidal actions. So on the surface he want's to save people but deep down he wants to atone for living while others couldn't.
> 
> In HF, he throws those ideals away to save Sakura, even if it means tons of people getting killed in the process.



I know that, but it seems kind of dumb to stick with it when he see in person what will happen to himself in the future if he keeps living for others over his own self and when everyone else keep telling him how absolutely retarded it is.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> I know that, but it seems kind of dumb to stick with it when he see in person what will happen to himself in the future if he keeps living for others over his own self and when everyone else keep telling him how absolutely retarded it is.



Archer's bitter about it because he got stabbed in the back for it at the end of the day. Not to mention seeing battles for his whole life.

Shirou's whole thing is that not to bitch about it because the dream is still beautiful, no matter how seemingly impossible things can get.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2011)

When do the games take place in relation to the anime (fate/stay night)? I never liked the anime ending, and would like to see what is considered the canon ending.



Diablo Lore details; seems Diablo was not the big boss of Hell, but a demon named Azmodan, Lord of Sin. A lot of it sounds promising.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 23, 2011)

The anime did the fate route of the fate/stay night VN. Threre are three routes in the VN. The fate, Unlimited blade works and heaven's feel route. All three routes are considered canon. Raidou made a post above saying that.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 23, 2011)

do UBW and HF has more hentai in them? gonna look for a patch if so, really didn't care of it in fate and felt like it was forced.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2011)

Does Saber, I think thats her name stay with the red haired kid in any of the version? I thought that was kind of sad in the anime.

I dont know why animes always pick the worst routes. Tsukhime Lunar Legend is another one where they pick the worst route, and in most games based on games they seem to take the dark route, why? It usually the worst one, case in point School Days, I believe was the name.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 23, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> When do the games take place in relation to the anime (fate/stay night)? I never liked the anime ending, and would like to see what is considered the canon ending.
> 
> 
> 
> Diablo Lore details; seems Diablo was not the big boss of Hell, but a demon named Azmodan, Lord of Sin. A lot of it sounds promising.



It's based on the Fate route but mix some parts of the other two parts.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> Does Saber, I think thats her name stay with the red haired kid in any of the version? I thought that was kind of sad in the anime.
> 
> I dont know why animes always pick the worst routes. Tsukhime Lunar Legend is another one where they pick the worst route, and in most games based on games they seem to take the dark route, why? It usually the worst one, case in point School Days, I believe was the name.



Saber and Shirou only happen in the Fate route and the Epilogue to the VN. 

And it's less to do with worse routes and more like a bad adaption.

And there's no such thing as a Tsukihime anime. Nope. Never. Now that Tsukihime manga, well. Fucking ace shit there.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2011)

Actually I really love the Melty Blood I and II mangas, those really need to be animated. The anime of Lunar Legend reminds me of Helsing, they took out a lot of the comedic nature of the characters from the manga; cant comment on the game. 

Are any of the type moon games translated? or available anywhere? 

BTW is anyone here from Korea, I wanna know if they have heard of a game called War of Genesis.


----------



## Esura (Oct 23, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> do UBW and HF has more hentai in them? gonna look for a patch if so, really didn't care of it in fate and felt like it was forced.


Hate to burst your bubble, but all of the H scenes are forced and cheesy in F/SN. 

Is it so hard to just let two motherfuckers fuck because they like/love each other and shit without throwing in some "I NEED MAGICAL ENERGY FROM YOUR SPERM" or "I NEED TO FUCK YOU SO WE CAN SHARE MAGICAL ENERGY!!!" bullshit? 


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's based on the Fate route but mix some parts of the other two parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, is the Tsukihime anime that fucking bad or is it some sort of meme online to act like that anime doesn't exist?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2011)

^I dont think its that bad, but I thought the ending was terrible. 

I need to watch P3 P4 anime, too many games in the queue to play these, and figure this is a quick solution. Abyss anime followed the games story pretty well.


----------



## Esura (Oct 24, 2011)

Yep, I think I like Heaven's Feel route over UBW so far. Yep. Ero scenes are better and less cheesier than UBW too.

And Sakura goes hard.  She's a superfreak.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 24, 2011)

Fuck yeah, Heaven's feel is my favourite route too. Kotomine Vs Shirou was just too much win.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 24, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Actually I really love the Melty Blood I and II mangas, those really need to be animated. The anime of Lunar Legend reminds me of Helsing, they took out a lot of the comedic nature of the characters from the manga; cant comment on the game.
> 
> Are any of the type moon games translated? or available anywhere?
> 
> BTW is anyone here from Korea, I wanna know if they have heard of a game called War of Genesis.



Officially:

Fate/Unlimited Codes PSP
Fate/Extra PSP (November 1st)

Unofficially:

Tsukihime
Kagetsu Tohya (Tsukihime spin-off/sequel)
Melty Blood/Re-Act/Act Candenza ver. B
Half of F/HA

It'll be forever for Witch on the Holy Night (the newest VN starring Aoko from Tsukihime/Melty Blood) to be translated. It looks SO good.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwHGL7o_U10[/YOUTUBE] 



Esura said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but all of the H scenes are forced and cheesy in F/SN.
> 
> Is it so hard to just let two motherfuckers fuck because they like/love each other and shit without throwing in some "I NEED MAGICAL ENERGY FROM YOUR SPERM" or "I NEED TO FUCK YOU SO WE CAN SHARE MAGICAL ENERGY!!!" bullshit?
> 
> Damn, is the Tsukihime anime that fucking bad or is it some sort of meme online to act like that anime doesn't exist?





Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^I dont think its that bad, but I thought the ending was terrible.



It's very VERY BAD. It's a meme because it's that bad. If you ever read Tsukihime and any of it's stuff, you'd know why.

Like I said, the manga is not only faithful but made Arcueid's route infinitely awesome.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 24, 2011)

*Tales Of Innocence R Comes Out In January With Alarm Clock App*



> Tales of Innocence R isn’t too far behind the PlayStation Vita launch in Japan. Namco Bandai set January 26, 2012 as the game’s release date.
> 
> Reserve Tales of Innocence R in Japan and you’ll get two digital bonuses. The first is an adventure skit drama called "Connect to the Protagonist’s Thoughts." These adventure scenes break the fourth wall with Ruca talking about how excited he is to be on PlayStation Vita. Players will be able to choose conversation options and talk to characters from other Tales games. Cassius, Lita, Shing, and Jade are in the skit along with Tales of Innocence R characters Ruca, Iria, Conway, and QQ.
> 
> The other bonus is a character voice alarm clock app. Run this and the character of your choice will tell you the time and your fortune.



*Source:*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

I found some NDS games that have been fantranslated (Tales of Innocence, Saga 2); gives me some hope for Type-0.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm fighting Beldr right now guys; what level should I be?  and I'll be tackling dark souls later today since I got the HD tv
Today


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 24, 2011)

I was mid-thrites and he was still a bitch. Notnas hard as Belzoubol; that was a dick even with Supped attacks.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 24, 2011)

Then I'm way under. Only high 20's. Reaching close to level 30


----------



## Esura (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok...day 12 in HF route and there is ANOTHER ero scene. Goddamn I already went through five or six. Shiro needs to stop banging Sakura and to fight the old man goddammit.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 24, 2011)

Needs a FSN about archer and gilgamesh. Fuck the rest of them.

Cept Lancer due to bro.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 24, 2011)

Wouldn't mind having some more F/SN Rider.

Although Fate/zero rider is one badass dude.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 24, 2011)

FSN rider can be their mascot.

screw the rest.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 24, 2011)

FSZ? Is ther a fan trans of the novel? Or a summary?


----------



## Esura (Oct 24, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> FSZ? Is ther a fan trans of the novel? Or a summary?



I think there is a translation although Im not sure.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 24, 2011)

Meh, I'm too busy to read it anyways. Busy playing Battle Netowrk Castlevania though i been sucking at the latter. CotN and AoS are fun games though. HoD i can't get into maye b/c he glows XD :lol Yeah i guess they aren't RPGs but hey.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Needs a FSN about archer and gilgamesh. Fuck the rest of them.
> 
> Cept Lancer due to bro.



Well you do have Archer in Fate/Extra as a choice for a Servant. 



Itachifan727 said:


> *FSZ? Is ther a fan trans of the novel?* Or a summary?





Enjoy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 24, 2011)

probably already posted but fighters gonna have p3 and p4 characters

personally I think,  this is probably going to be bad, a fighter to rpg is good, we get more story; the reverse is terrible, just ask Castlevania Judgement


----------



## Esura (Oct 25, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Well you do have Archer in Fate/Extra as a choice for a Servant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are cool for that link. Rep.

Did anyone preorder Fate/EXTRA from Gamestop online to get that 20 page book on Rin Tohsaka? I can't be the only lame ass to preorder off Gamestop online. 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> probably already posted but fighters gonna have p3 and p4 characters
> 
> *personally I think,  this is probably going to be bad, a fighter to rpg is good, we get more story; the reverse is terrible, just ask Castlevania Judgement*


What? That makes no sense whatsoever. Most RPGs based off fighting games or loosely based off fighting games are shit. Also, more than half of Castlevania's entries aren't RPGs. And you use Castlevania Judgement out of all games to make a case. Damn at least use Dissidia...since it is a fighting game based off a true RPG series.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2011)

There really are few fighters that have been made into rpgs. The closest thing I can think of is Guilty Gear Overture, but that was more of an action game. It wasnt made into an rpg per se, but Gundam Dynasty Warriors is several times over better than any of the gundam battle assault games. But the potentially is there especially with series like Guilty Gear, Blazblue, Darkstalkers; they have rich characters and potentially rich worlds that would suit well to rpg formant. You  take away the strongest element of an rpg, story, and you are left with only the character, which is especially determintal to soemthing like persona where its bunch of kids for God's sake. They can be interesting if fleshed out in an rpg, but in a fighter its meh. I did not like dissidia at all, so they throw a bunch of final fantasy characters together and so what? There is basically no story, and fighters have some of the least entertaining game there is. Besides, even if I give soem credit to dissida, a. that did well because Final Fantasy was in the title and b. the playable characters in Final Fantasy games are relatively varied and set up for fighters anyway. 

Whatever I dont care if you like the game or not, I am just observing it wont even be comparable to any of the rpg games in the series and will probably be a disappointment.


----------



## Esura (Oct 25, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> There really are few fighters that have been made into rpgs. The closest thing I can think of is Guilty Gear Overture, but that was more of an action game. It wasnt made into an rpg per se, but Gundam Dynasty Warriors is several times over better than any of the gundam battle assault games. But the potentially is there especially with series like Guilty Gear, Blazblue, Darkstalkers; they have rich characters and potentially rich worlds that would suit well to rpg formant. You  take away the strongest element of an rpg, story, and you are left with only the character, which is especially determintal to soemthing like persona where its bunch of kids for God's sake. They can be interesting if fleshed out in an rpg, but in a fighter its meh. I did not like dissidia at all, so they throw a bunch of final fantasy characters together and so what? There is basically no story, and fighters have some of the least entertaining game there is. Besides, even if I give soem credit to dissida, a. that did well because Final Fantasy was in the title and b. the playable characters in Final Fantasy games are relatively varied and set up for fighters anyway.
> 
> Whatever I dont care if you like the game or not, I am just observing it wont even be comparable to any of the rpg games in the series and will probably be a disappointment.



The fuck? Why is you comparing it to other RPGs in the series? Its a fucking fighting game and they aren't trying to make it an RPG. The game is pretty much fanservice despite the story taking place after P4. People are hyped because you can use fan favorite characters, like Chie, in a match with their initial Personae and its being made by ASW. How will this be a disappointment I do not know. ASW really have to fuck up to make that happen.

Your logic blows my mind sometimes. Like I'm not understanding your post at all.

EDIT: Ah, I forgot what I was originally going to post after seeing your post.

I finished all the routes in F/SN and I must say....Heavens Feel is the best route in the game, with me liking Fate a bit more than UBW. I love the true ending of Heavens Feel but I don't understand how the normal good ending of it is good. Was fucking sad and I'm glad it wasn't the true ending.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 25, 2011)

The final ending.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJaGRwJEcv0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 25, 2011)

Meh, kinda dumb and expected but it was cute...I give it that. The last two fights were boss though, epic boss.


----------



## Esura (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll watch it later. 

Fuck trying to unlock it legit. Tired of getting all those Tiger Dojos. And with that video I am done with this game. Time to go back to my PS3 until Fate/EXTRA releases. I may have to cancel my Gamestop online preorder and preorder at my local Gamestop because I suspect my mailman of stealing my damn Phoenix Wright T&T from my package. All the package had in it was the receipt and it looks like someone opened it and stuffed it in my mail box and only two people have access to my mail box, me and that mailman. Called the police and all that. I want my shit.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 25, 2011)

You cereal? Fuck that asshole mailman. Geez...do youhav e aspre key that hid esomewhere? Maybe someon found it? idk...

Wait is Fate/Extra getting transed in Eng or not?


----------



## Esura (Oct 25, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> You cereal? Fuck that asshole mailman. Geez...do youhav e aspre key that hid esomewhere? Maybe someon found it? idk...
> 
> Wait is Fate/Extra getting transed in Eng or not?



Dead serious. I doubt they'll find it but I at least want my 30 bucks from USPS. Not the seller's fault.

And yeah, Aksys is bringing over Fate/EXTRA. It comes out on the first of November. Preordering on Gamestop online nets you a bonus 20 page booklet which is why I preordered online. Then again, they can't stuff THIS in my mailbox because I preordered the Limited Edition and apartments have small mail slots and I think Gamestop has mail insurance, I dunno, I never ordered anything physical off Gamestop online before.

Ah well, I might just keep that preorder. I want that 20 page Rin Tohsaka booklet goddamit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 25, 2011)

Esura, are you watching/reading fate/zero yet?


----------



## Esura (Oct 25, 2011)

Mura said:


> Esura, are you watching/reading fate/zero yet?



Nope, watching the main anime first. Is it just me or does Fate/stay night look poorly animated?

HF route is the best route by far and Sakura is possibly my favorite over Rin now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 25, 2011)

Was fate/stay night done by ufotable? Maybe I'm just used to seeing them do fate/zero so beautifully.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

Speaking of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)/Night or whatever, I was trying to find some good RPGs to play last night, retro style, and I have literally played every one of them on every system.


----------



## Esura (Oct 25, 2011)

Mura said:


> Was fate/stay night done by ufotable? Maybe I'm just used to seeing them do fate/zero so beautifully.


Studio Deen or something did F/SN.

Either way, it looks really...weird and cheesy. I can't explain it.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)/Night or whatever, I was trying to find some good RPGs to play last night, retro style, and I have literally played every one of them on every system.



Get Fate/EXTRA on PSP. Its a RPG.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Studio Deen or something did F/SN.
> 
> Either way, it looks really...weird and cheesy. I can't explain it.



I see, its been quite some time since I've seen it. Well it did come out in 2006 so I think I can understand why it looks weird now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Studio Deen or something did F/SN.
> 
> Either way, it looks really...weird and cheesy. I can't explain it.
> 
> ...



EXTRA? EXTRA what?

Extra DLC?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 25, 2011)

CMX, go play dark souls. At least you'll have something to do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

Man, fuck Dark Souls. That game is awful.


----------



## Esura (Oct 25, 2011)

Mura said:


> I see, its been quite some time since I've seen it. Well it did come out in 2006 so I think I can understand why it looks weird now.


2006 isn't that long ago. Just something in particular about this anime that haven't really bothered me in any other anime before, even those from the early 90s. Maybe its just my eyes. 


CrazyMoronX said:


> EXTRA? EXTRA what?
> 
> Extra DLC?


That is what its called. Fate/EXTRA. Google it.


Mura said:


> CMX, go play dark souls. At least you'll have something to do.



I need to go back to Dark Souls myself. I stopped playing so I can play Fate/Stay Night. Now I want to make my character look like Saber.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> I need to go back to Dark Souls myself. I stopped playing so I can play Fate/Stay Night. Now I want to make my character look like Saber.



A saber character...is that even possible?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 25, 2011)

Screw whatever topic that you guys are on.. You all suck!!  btw I am back...


----------



## Esura (Oct 25, 2011)

Mura said:


> A saber character...is that even possible?


Well, similar to Saber at least if you equip the right armors and weaponry. Hell, there is even a hair style similar to Saber's in the game when you create your character too.



Malvingt2 said:


> Screw whatever topic that you guys are on.. You all suck!!  btw I am back...


Welcome back.

I've been introduced to the world of Fate/Stay Night and I've been gushing about a seven year old game for a few weeks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, similar to Saber at least if you equip the right armors and weaponry. Hell, there is even a hair style similar to Saber's in the game when you create your character too.
> 
> 
> Welcome back.
> ...


 I like the series.. I need to watch the new anime.."prequel"


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 25, 2011)

Dat prequel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

I refuse to play those games on principle.


----------



## Esura (Oct 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I refuse to play those games on principle.



Don't bullshit, you have none.

Anyways, I wish the anime used some of the tracks from the game.

Emiya











Colliding Souls











Shit is epic and it makes fights more epic.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 25, 2011)

Anyone know of VN's that have you as a girl going for dudes? I know they have some just not the names or what they're called  SMT is agitating me right now, what with it's weird direcitons. LOL the fake 3D persp does not work good ofr me at all. Lost in this mall for like ever.

Surprised CMX wouldn't like VN's; it's basically porn. Well, okay not really but Fate route was just :lol


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Don't bullshit, you have none.
> 
> Anyways, I wish the anime used some of the tracks from the game.
> 
> ...



Dat colliding souls.


----------



## Esura (Oct 25, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Anyone know of VN's that have you as a girl going for dudes? I know they have some just not the names or what they're called  SMT is agitating me right now, what with it's weird direcitons. LOL the fake 3D persp does not work good ofr me at all. Lost in this mall for like ever.
> 
> Surprised CMX wouldn't like VN's; it's basically porn. Well, okay not really but Fate route was just :lol


Honestly, the ero scenes don't amount to much, except for the ones in HF route. Unless other PC VNs is all about the sex cause F/SN is the only PC VN I played and it had more fights and other stuff than sex...sans the HF route (Sakura is a freak). I can't get my Saya no Uta to work.



Mura said:


> Dat colliding souls.



At first when I started this game I wasn't expecting much but when Lancer and Archer started fighting each other in the prologue and Colliding Souls played, I knew I had to see this game to the end.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 25, 2011)

That's waht i hear. Most of them are slice of life high school moe shit wiht lots of sex. Cept for Clannad, that's just regular HS drama shit so far. At least whatever route im in with the shy brown haired girl. I might DL Tsukihime obn my coimp if i have time; too much college shit and i gotta keep my grades up


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm in the middle of tsukihime actually, though I've stopped for so long that I may just has to restart just to remember what the hell is happening.

Oh yeah another good anime that type moon has done is carnival phantasm. Its basically a fate/stay and tsukihime crossover in a lighter, funnier sense. Funny shit right there.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 25, 2011)

I heard about one that was like about a bunch of people trapped in an undersea amusement park or something...the resy are either yaoi/ i think some yuri or just too weird. Like chobits with robots but more hardcore. JPN shit scares me sometimes and this was just form short summaries


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 25, 2011)

Mura said:


> Was fate/stay night done by ufotable? Maybe I'm just used to seeing them do fate/zero so beautifully.



Deen, only Zero is done by ufotable.

Btw, you guys should watch the Kara no Kyoukai movies, they're Type Moon stuff as well. The novels are in the same site in the link I posted earlier.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 26, 2011)

^ I wish I bought them , bought the 400 dollar price tag was a bit much, hopefully Ill come across them one of these days on ebay; arent they related to tsukhime?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 26, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ I wish I bought them , bought the 400 dollar price tag was a bit much, hopefully Ill come across them one of these days on ebay; arent they related to tsukhime?



Kara No Kyoukai is something of a proto-Tsukihime. Relations being the Mystic Eyes of Death Perception and the main character's name is Shiki. They're part of the same built world (Nasuverse) but exist separately due to some things. Otherwise built up info apply like Mages and Magic Circuits.


----------



## Esura (Oct 26, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Kara No Kyoukai is something of a proto-Tsukihime. Relations being the Mystic Eyes of Death Perception and the main character's name is Shiki. They're part of the same built world (Nasuverse) but exist separately due to some things. Otherwise built up info apply like *Mages and Magic Circuits*.



Eh? I thought that stuff was only for Fate universe.

EDIT: Whats a Nasu-verse?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Eh? I thought that stuff was only for Fate universe.
> 
> EDIT: *Whats a Nasu-verse?*


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 26, 2011)

Is Fallout 3 a good RPG?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

Most definitely not.

It's not even a good FPS.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

It's not really an FPS, if you play it as one then you're stupid. As for if it's a good RPG, I'd say it has a strong base in game mechanics and such, but the world can feel a bit monotonous. For how cheap it is now, I'd say its easily worth it.


----------



## Esura (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone preordered Fate/EXTRA on Gamestop online?


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 26, 2011)

Does it cost anything to pre-order a game at gamestop or do they stupidly charge you just to pre-order?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It's not really an FPS, if you play it as one then you're stupid. As for if it's a good RPG, I'd say it has a strong base in game mechanics and such, but the world can feel a bit monotonous. For how cheap it is now, I'd say its easily worth it.


It is a FPS.

It's in first person perspective.

Almost all of the weapons are guns.







Vespy89 said:


> Does it cost anything to pre-order a game at gamestop or do they stupidly charge you just to pre-order?



It's $5.00 to preorder, but that counts toward the game price.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It is a FPS.
> 
> It's in first person perspective.
> 
> Almost all of the weapons are guns.


You can get through the game without ever aiming or using a gun. It's first and foremost an RPG, like Elder Scrolls, it just happens to be in first person.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 26, 2011)

Talking about gamestop.. I have to pre order Z SS Special Edition in there because is not available in Amazon anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You can get through the game without ever aiming or using a gun. It's first and foremost an RPG, like Elder Scrolls, it just happens to be in first person.



You can beat Duke Nukem using only kicks.

That's still a FPS.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

You have to aim your kicks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

No you don't, you just run around hitting fire and ~. Double kick everything.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

Then that's just a bad game, they intended to make it an FPS. Fallout was made with the intention to let you use a gun if you want, or not use a gun at all, or to rely completely on VATS. When FPS can be beat without shooting, it's just a bad FPS.


----------



## Esura (Oct 26, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Does it cost anything to pre-order a game at gamestop or do they stupidly charge you just to pre-order?


At the store? Yeah, five bucks. Online? They don't. They'll charge you the full price of the game only after they ship the item.




Sephiroth said:


> Don't watch the anime, just don't.
> 
> Read the manga.
> 
> At first I was like "It can't be that bad as everyone says." it really was that bad.




See, I really want to watch it now for the lulz on my next offday after I finish Tsukihime.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Then that's just a bad game, they intended to make it an FPS. Fallout was made with the intention to let you use a gun if you want, or not use a gun at all, or to rely completely on VATS. When FPS can be beat without shooting, it's just a bad FPS.




Gnome, you so crazy.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm not sure if i should go ahead and pre-order Skyrim or just wait for it to come out on 11.11.11 and hope to get a copy.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gnome, you so crazy.



Damn right man, maybe I should add the word Crazy into my name, that'll show ya. Play Legend of Dragoon it's good, go to hell.


----------



## Esura (Oct 26, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I'm not sure if i should go ahead and pre-order Skyrim or just wait for it to come out on 11.11.11 and hope to get a copy.



No need to preorder Skyrim. Skyrim is not going to be hard to get in the slightest and I bet you Gamestop is going to order a shit load of copies.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 26, 2011)

Legend of Dragoon is good if your not a RPG veteran but if you are the game is average at best it adds nothing new.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

^ I said good, not like godly, it's worth playing.

Last time I went to Gamestop they told me you can't buy it day one because of people with preorders.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 26, 2011)

Luckily for me i live in a area where not many people play RPG's they mainly play shooters


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

I live on Earth too.


----------



## Esura (Oct 26, 2011)

To be fair, shooters aren't as big as RPGs/dating sims/stuff in the Far East. 


Btw, Love Plus is one of the most creepiest games I've ever played, and this comes from a fan of the Bible Black game. I feel dirty playing Love Plus.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought of that after I posted that. I am now trying to figure out a way to justify Japan as not earth, I'm almost there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Damn right man, maybe I should add the word Crazy into my name, that'll show ya. Play Legend of Dragoon it's good, go to hell.


You know what?

I might just play LoD so I can tell everyone how bad it is again. It has been too long since I played it. Time to bone up on its shittiness. 

CrazyGnomeX.


Esura said:


> To be fair, shooters aren't as big as RPGs/dating sims/stuff in the Far East.
> 
> 
> Btw, Love Plus is one of the most creepiest games I've ever played, and this comes from a fan of the Bible Black game. I feel dirty playing Love Plus.


To be fair, penises aren't as big in the Far East either.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 26, 2011)

Shooters are for people can't think in an RPG.

They're just too simple for my tastes.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

I can get through an RPG without thinking.


----------



## Esura (Oct 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> To be fair, penises aren't as big in the Far East either.


The truth.


Mura said:


> Shooters are for people can't think in an RPG.
> 
> They're just too simple for my tastes.



I like shooters (I'm pretty good at a few of them), just not nearly as much as Japanese made RPGs.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> CrazyGnomeX.



           .


Edit: Esura's post gave me an idea. I need to make a gaming genre hierarchy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I can get through an RPG without thinking.



No you can't, you have to use some kind of thought process to play one. Thats just a straight up lie there.



Esura said:


> I like shooters (I'm pretty good at a few of them), just not nearly as much as Japanese made RPGs.



I played some with some local friends of mine. I played MGO a lot actually but I just got my ass handed to me so many times. Its just not my thing I guess.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

Mura said:


> No you can't, you have to use some kind of thought process to play one. Thats just a straight up lie there.



Well the same could be said for FPS, you were implying shooters take far less than RPGs, which isn't true either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> .
> 
> 
> Edit: Esura's post gave me an idea. I need to make a gaming genre hierarchy.



Hierarchy?

RPG
SRPG
ARPG

Everything else.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

Strategy games are near the bottom for me, they move too slow.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Well the same could be said for FPS, you were implying shooters take far less than RPGs, which isn't true either.



I'm just saying that you do have to think in RPGs because you said that you don't have to when playing one. I'm not trying to compare thought processes of RPGs to FPS. Thats a whole different issue there.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

You said.


Mura said:


> Shooters are for people can't think in an RPG.
> 
> They're just too simple for my tastes.



I figured you meant to put "who" in between people and can't. And then you call them simple.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree with Gnome Fallout 3 is meant to be primarily a wrpg with fps elements in contrast to Bioshock primarily a fps with rpg elements. 

Good to here about more possible tales, man ps3 is going to start being a beast, gets grace F, might get xillia, and who knows they might change there minds on vesperia if grace and a possible xillia release do well.

I have based on how much I like each one
Turn Based RPG
Strategy RPG
Action RPG
Quasi RPG 

and of course 
Japanese RPG
Korean RPG
US/Other Asian RPG
Non US Western RPG


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Strategy games are near the bottom for me, they move too slow.



Well, for you, I'd rank it this way then:

FPSRPG
ARPG
RPG
SRPG

everything else.


----------



## Esura (Oct 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> .
> 
> 
> Edit: Esura's post gave me an idea. I need to make a gaming genre hierarchy.


Actually, this is a good idea. Here is my list of top five favorite genres, first being my favorite obviously.

1. JRPGs (Final Fantasy XIII, Disgaea 4, Devil Survivor)
2. Fighting games (Blazblue, Fate/unlimited code, MvC3)
3. Hack n' Slash games (DMC, Bayonetta, Ninja Gaiden)
4. Adventure/VN-like full of text games (Phoenix Wright, Fate/stay night, 999)
5. Action/Adventure games (Assassin's Creed 2, GTA San Andreas)

I wanted to put puzzle games as five but I just don't really care for the genre as a whole like that as much as I just adore the living shit out of Catherine. Catherine is possibly one of the few puzzle games ever made that I love. Third Person shooters like RE5 would be 6th.




Mura said:


> I played some with some local friends of mine. I played MGO a lot actually but I just got my ass handed to me so many times. Its just not my thing I guess.



I'm pretty good at MGO. I could train you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You said.
> 
> 
> I figured you meant to put "who" in between people and can't. And then you call them simple.



Your right, I'll own up to that and admit I did in fact say that. I just don't like to play shooters very much if I am given the chance. Its a very low genre on my gaming list. If I offended you then that wasn't my intention, just a little rage that got set off.

Edit: @esura I don't have MGS4 anymore, I sold that shit to a friend.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 26, 2011)

Mura said:


> Shooters are for people can't think in an RPG.
> 
> They're just too simple for my tastes.



Modern day rpgs are as braindead as alot of shooters though. 

Depends on the shooter though, oh Shadowrun how I love you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Modern day rpgs are as braindead as alot of shooters though.



Never said RPGs were perfect so I agree with that statement.


----------



## Esura (Oct 26, 2011)

Modern day RPGs are brain dead because they are mostly shooters with tacked on RPG elements, which makes em brain dead.



jk


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 26, 2011)

Persona 4's Never more reincarnation album released today. This was posted in the persona 4 anime thread so I take no credit for this.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 26, 2011)

If I included other genres
RPG
Horror
FPS/Action Adventure
Gran Turismo


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> If I included other genres
> RPG
> Horror
> FPS/Action Adventure
> *Gran Turismo*



That's a cool category. I've actually been playing Forza 4, it's pretty much the same game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

My favorite genre is Final Fantasy.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought your favorite genre was Ultros.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

Final Fantasy is Ultros.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 26, 2011)

Ill admit Forza is not bad, but they have this annoying system at least through forza 2 where they have arcade like stats on cars, but no real specs like Gran Turismo, which is one of the latters greatest appeals. In GT you have horse power, gear ratios, etc.; in Forza you have stuff like speed 5 ; wtf is that. 

FF is close to being its own genre, it or its spinoffs include a fighter, turn based, strategy, racing, action adventure.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2011)

I didn't play any Forza prior to 4. And this one uses all the technical terms and it has benchmarks and stuff telling you: top speed, 0-60, 0-100, lateral g's, tire pressure etc.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Fuck outta here with that racing car shit.


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

Unless it got anime women in it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 27, 2011)

I used to play racing car games. But then I found RPGs and said fuck that shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Unless it got anime women in it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0VV73RK_4w[/YOUTUBE] close enough?


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

Mura said:


> I used to play racing car games. But then I found RPGs and said fuck that shit.


RPGs changed your gaming life has it? I feel you, FFVII and Pokemon Red changed me. Had I not played them, I probably would of either stuck with the kiddy platformers or moved on from gaming.



Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0VV73RK_4w[/YOUTUBE] close enough?



Going once, going twice, SOLD to the hot racing lady! 

I noticed there is some hot racing lady in all the Ridge Racers and there is even a bunch of H stuff on them. Do she pop up in a dashboard computer talking or something?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 27, 2011)

*Tales Of Innocence R Video Shows Spada And His Two Swords*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Two swords are better than one.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 27, 2011)

Technically I would consider simulation as a subset of RPGs, and Gran Turismo, and I guess Forza are racing simulations vs test drive etc racing games; so in a way its like talking about an rpg, Ill def. have to check out Forza, loved GT 5; but I think 3 is the best; although I agree if there were anime characters in them they could only go up in terms of quality


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

You can try to talk circles around it all day; a driving game (unless it's actually an RPG) is never an RPG.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can try to talk circles around it all day; a driving game (unless it's actually an RPG) *is never an RPG*.



Mah man!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll never play Forza and Gran Turismo. I don't want to be reminded that I'll never be able to drive a Bugatti IRL.


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

I canceled my Gamestop.com preorder of Fate/EXTRA. Preordering at my local Gamestop instead. I'm getting reading to file a case against my mailman for my stolen Phoenix Wright Trials and Tribulations so fucking buying anything online for a few months.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> I canceled my Gamestop.com preorder of Fate/EXTRA. Preordering at my local Gamestop instead. I'm getting reading to file a case against my mailman for my stolen Phoenix Wright Trials and Tribulations so fucking buying anything online for a few months.



Damn, your mailman got issues like that!?


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

Mura said:


> Damn, your mailman got issues like that!?



Remember when I was bragging about how I won a bid on a brand new Phoenix Wright T&T for 30 bucks right? Yeah, it came in on Monday I believe with the sleeve ripped open at the top with only the Pay Pal receipt inside. Also, it was stuffed inside my mailbox. No game is able to fix in my mail box (apartment mailbox) and they usually come to my door with my shit. Also, only me (or anyone in my house I choose to give my key to) and the mailman can open the mailbox. I had my niece check my mailslot for some bills I need to pay soon and that sleeve was jammed in there. I suspect foul play and I'm not ordering anything online anymore until this shit is resolved.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Remember when I was bragging about how I won a bid on a brand new Phoenix Wright T&T for 30 bucks right? Yeah, it came in on Monday I believe with the sleeve ripped open at the top with only the Pay Pal receipt inside. Also, it was stuffed inside my mailbox. No game is able to fix in my mail box (apartment mailbox) and they usually come to my door with my shit. Also, only me (or anyone in my house I choose to give my key to) and the mailman can open the mailbox. I had my niece check my mailslot for some bills I need to pay soon and that sleeve was jammed in there. I suspect foul play and I'm not ordering anything online anymore until this shit is resolved.



Yeah, I hear ya on that one. Just do what you gotta do to get yours.


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

Since I didn't have the package insured, I'm pretty much out of 30 bucks unless the cops find the package.

So yeah, not too fond of ordering online right now. Have to make sure I either preorder my niche games at my local GS or hope I can find it at Gamestop.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 27, 2011)

Look by its definition an RPG is a role playing game, you play a predefined role. A true simulation lets you play the role of a pilot/driver/etc. The more technically oriented it is the closer it gets to an rpg. Hell that head coach spinoff of madden is by my book an rpg of sorts. (and actually outside of straight up puzzle games like tetris, almost every other game genre could be subsumed under rpgs)

That being said if you havent played a single GT you fail, granted even with its awesomeness it cant top the cream of the crop of RPGs, but its a beast mode game nonetheless. 

Otimedius is supposed to come out next week though I heard its had a few delays, and I still need to get Agarest 0.

Although there is a really interesting sounding rpg coming out to the psp in Japan, where you actually have to go and father 12 children with 12 different women , and then fight alongside your children in battle.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 27, 2011)

/\ Wait wut?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

You could say that almost any game is an RPG with the definition that you are taking on the role of someone and playing a game. That's like every game. Super Mario Bros. is an RPG.


But that's not even right.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You could say that almost any game is an RPG with the definition that you are taking on the role of someone and playing a game. That's like every game. Super Mario Bros. is an RPG.
> 
> 
> But that's not even right.



No swords or crazy weapons=GTFO >;[ XD 

Can't play an RPG without swords and armor and all that good stuff.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You could say that almost any game is an RPG with the definition that you are taking on the role of someone and playing a game. That's like every game. Super Mario Bros. is an RPG.
> 
> 
> But that's not even right.



Thanks Cap. Obvious for restating my point. 

Yes, every game where you control some sort of biological or at least sentient non biological entity can be construed as role playing. 



A role-playing game (RPG) is a *game* in which *players* *assume* the *roles* of characters in a *fictional setting*. Players take responsibility for acting out these roles within a narrative, either through *literal acting, or through a process of structured decision-making or character development*.[1] Actions taken within the game succeed or fail according to a formal system of rules and guideline.

By this basic definition yes mario is a role playing game. I player 1 assume the role of an Italian plumber in the fictional mario world. Mario represents an avatar, by which you literally act through a story. My actions such as jumping over a hole, make me succeed or fail based on a system of rules and guidelines, like no floor equals dead. 

I dont actually take the rpg genre that far, just wanted to talk about some gt for a sec, my borderline is zelda/castlevania straddling the edges of rpgdom and action adventure verse; but technically almost every game can be an rpg.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You could say that almost any game is an RPG with the definition that you are taking on the role of someone and playing a game. That's like every game. Super Mario Bros. is an RPG.
> 
> 
> But that's not even right.



And what definition would you offer? Because if you're thinking what I'm thinking you're thinking, JRPG's are less RPG than WRPG's.


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> And what definition would you offer? Because if you're thinking what I'm thinking you're thinking, *JRPG's are less RPG than WRPG's*.



Doesn't really matter, at the end of the day its a RPG.

From this day forth, I will never use the term JRPG or WRPG ever again.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2011)

Then so is a racing sim really, if you've ever played one.


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Then so is a racing sim really, if you've ever played one.



I have, if the first Gran Turismo counts.

Not really.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2011)

I highly doubt the first is anything like the current one, at all.


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

Let me guess, GT5 has light RPG elements? That wouldn't necessarily make it a full RPG, nor has it ever been classified as a RPG.

Why the fuck is we having a discussion about racing sims and how it could be RPGs anyways? Its dumb. Where is Mura, I want to talk about Fate/Stay night again.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2011)

You can actually get through the game without actually driving yourself, if that tells you anything. You can hire a driver, give him a car you tuned up yourself, have him drive and give him commands as he drives. And he gains levels from it and so on.


----------



## Esura (Oct 28, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You can actually get through the game without actually driving yourself, if that tells you anything. You can hire a driver, give him a car you tuned up yourself, have him drive and give him commands as he drives. And he gains levels from it and so on.



I did that in Brutal Legends too. I leveled up my Headbangers and gave them commands to go attack the lame ass Goths or other armies of lame asses. I can hire more people, give them cars that's been upgraded, have them drive it and give them commands to destroy the Goths with the guns mounted on top of his car. And they gain levels from doing that and killing Motley Crew wannabes. Brutal Legends is not considered a RPG. 


Joking aside, that actually sounds pretty cool though.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 28, 2011)

This can only end one way. Zelda, RPG or not?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Let me guess, GT5 has light RPG elements? That wouldn't necessarily make it a full RPG, nor has it ever been classified as a RPG.
> 
> Why the fuck is we having a discussion about racing sims and how it could be RPGs anyways? Its dumb. Where is Mura, I want to talk about Fate/Stay night again.



Fuck this racing talk, lets talk fate/stay night.

I'm on day 10 on the UBW route. I'm doing this very slow but then again I got anime to watch and manga to read at the same time. Trying to juggle this can be difficult at times. Last thing that happened was caster's master souichiro completely overpowered saber. I was like WTF when that shit was happening.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 28, 2011)

Mura said:


> racing talk



So I was taking my GT-R V-Spec around the Nurburgring.


----------



## Esura (Oct 28, 2011)

Gnome said:


> This can only end one way. Zelda, RPG or not?


Actually, Zelda (the first one, second one is obviously a RPG) and games like Zelda and Tower of Druaga used to be considered an RPG in the late 80s on consoles but that stopped real soon after Dragon Quest III and Final Fantasy I came out.

There are reasons why Zelda isn't considered RPGs nowadays, but its a moot topic when no one cares to listen, namely Zelda fans.



Mura said:


> Fuck this racing talk, lets talk fate/stay night.
> 
> I'm on day 10 on the UBW route. I'm doing this very slow but then again I got anime to watch and manga to read at the same time. Trying to juggle this can be difficult at times. Last thing that happened was caster's master souichiro completely overpowered saber. I was like WTF when that shit was happening.


Caster has his arm strengthened and he is a master of Chinese martial arts which is why he able to take on Saber toe to toe, and that's only because he caught her off guard. Had she faced him again he would of been killed.

Rin gets badass in the UBW route though, not as badass as in HF route but....you'll see.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Caster has his arm strengthened and he is a master of Chinese martial arts which is why he able to take on Saber toe to toe, and that's only because he caught her off guard. Had she faced him again he would of been killed.
> 
> Rin gets badass in the UBW route though, not as badass as in HF route but....you'll see.



Yeah, when she cut him down she thought it was done there. Hell I did at first too. What really caught me is when he caught her sword bare-handed after the surprise attack failed. Yeah I'm sure rin does her thing too. She is my 2nd favorite behind saber but from what I'm hearing in the HF route sakura may overtake her in that postion.


----------



## Esura (Oct 28, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yeah, when she cut him down she thought it was done there. Hell I did at first too. What really caught me is when he caught her sword bare-handed after the surprise attack failed. Yeah I'm sure rin does her thing too. She is my 2nd favorite behind saber but from what I'm hearing in the HF route sakura may overtake her in that postion.


You aren't too far from where Rin shines. Maybe just a couple days. In HF I started liking Rin considerably less personality wise until her badassery moment, which even has its own badassery song for that particular scene.

Two words to describe Sakura in HF without spoiling too much. Super. Freak. No wonder they haven't made an anime based on HF route yet considering HF is much darker and ero than the other routes. You'll learn more about Sakura's past in HF, but you should know some of it already if you are watching Fate/ZERO though. However it has one of the more happier if not happiest True Endings in the game though which makes up for it, unless you are a Saber fan...oh boi...

Oh, do you know what heroic spirit Archer is yet?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 28, 2011)

*Conway Is A New Tales Of Innocence R Character Too, But Ruca Knows Him*



> Tales of Innocence R has two new and playable characters. There’s QQ, a girl who comes from a different world and Conway Tau. Famitsu revealed the mysterious lad who Ruca seems to know, which is really strange since he comes from the same world as QQ. He has a soft demeanor and prefers to avoid confrontation.
> 
> Namco Bandai also tweaked the game’s battle system. Notice the meter in the upper left hand corner? That’s the rave gauge. It has four different levels and has a variety of effects depending on the abilities you set.
> 
> Tales of Innocence R comes out on January 26, 2012 in Japan.



*Source:*


----------



## The World (Oct 28, 2011)

What is all this Fate/Stay Night BUUUUUUUULSHHEEEEEEEEEEEET?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 28, 2011)

*Four "Tales" Heroes Team Up To Fight Dozens Of Skeletons*



> Tales of the Heroes: Twin Braves brings together teams of characters from the Tales series starting with the first game,Tales of Phantasia, all the way up to Tales of Xillia. You can pick a team and play as them in Namco Bandai’s upcoming action game, which has lots of skeletons. Hundreds of skeletons.
> 
> Tales of the Heroes: Twin Braves is slated for release in 2012 on PSP.



You can watch the videos and view the screenshots 

*Source:*


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 28, 2011)

Both Tales of games look epic so far =]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> You aren't too far from where Rin shines. Maybe just a couple days. In HF I started liking Rin considerably less personality wise until her badassery moment, which even has its own badassery song for that particular scene.
> 
> Two words to describe Sakura in HF without spoiling too much. Super. Freak. No wonder they haven't made an anime based on HF route yet considering HF is much darker and ero than the other routes. You'll learn more about Sakura's past in HF, but you should know some of it already if you are watching Fate/ZERO though. However it has one of the more happier if not happiest True Endings in the game though which makes up for it, unless you are a Saber fan...oh boi...
> 
> Oh, do you know what heroic spirit Archer is yet?



I see, HF sounds awesome in its own way. Yeah, I've been watching fate/zero so I know some of sakura's past. Fucking zouken, mother fucking zouken.

It hasn't been shown yet which heroic spirit is but I've seen the UBW movie already so.....yeah.




The World said:


> What is all this Fate/Stay Night BUUUUUUUULSHHEEEEEEEEEEEET?



Get with the program dude.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

Gnome said:


> And what definition would you offer? Because if you're thinking what I'm thinking you're thinking, JRPG's are less RPG than WRPG's.


RPGs gotta have the following things:

1) Level system
2) Gear system
3) Hot anime girls with big-ass titties
4) Skill/spell system

You don't need a story, but it is strongly recommended.



Gnome said:


> This can only end one way. Zelda, RPG or not?



Zelda II is an RPG.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 28, 2011)

That's still kind of broad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

Name a game that has all of those elements, and 9/10 times you're naming an RPG.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 28, 2011)

Gran Turismo 5 and Forza 4.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm not sure that's even considered trolling.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 28, 2011)

Just a little bit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2011)

The World said:


> What is all this Fate/Stay Night BUUUUUUUULSHHEEEEEEEEEEEET?



Gilgamesh making Saber his sex slave.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Gilgamesh making Saber his sex slave.



King of heroes ain't got shit on the king of knights.


----------



## Esura (Oct 28, 2011)

Mura said:


> I see, HF sounds awesome in its own way. Yeah, I've been watching fate/zero so I know some of sakura's past. Fucking zouken, mother fucking zouken.
> 
> It hasn't been shown yet which heroic spirit is but I've seen the UBW movie already so.....yeah.



Oh, so you...wait. You saw UBW movie? Why the hell am I talking in circles trying not to spoil UBW then?  So does the movie show the Rin vs Caster fight? 

There is more to Sakura's past though which strongly affects the route, but needless to say, HF will change your outlook on Sakura's life after the true endings of previous routes. 



Mura said:


> King of heroes ain't got shit on the king of knights.


Saber is so cute its not even funny. Slightly less cuter than Rin and Sakura but I just want to hug the King of Knights so much. pek


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh, so you...wait. You saw UBW movie? Why the hell am I talking in circles trying not to spoil UBW then?  So does the movie show the Rin vs Caster fight?
> 
> There is more to Sakura's past though which strongly affects the route, but needless to say, HF will change your outlook on Sakura's life after the true endings of previous routes.
> 
> ...



I think the movie did that fight but I can't remember. I saw it like two years ago so my memory is fuzzy on that one.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_foqkDzsvtQ[/YOUTUBE]
Don't know if want, probably not.


----------



## Esura (Oct 28, 2011)

Mura said:


> I think the movie did that fight but I can't remember. I saw it like two years ago so my memory is fuzzy on that one.



Rin vs Caster is dope. The fight ends up in a direction you don't expect considering they are both magus. Rin has some skills she hasn't shown yet. 


*Spoiler*: _do not click_ 



 Rin goes Jackie Chan on Caster.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

I might replay Valkyrie Profile. 


On PSP, of course.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 28, 2011)

Mura said:


> I think the movie did that fight but I can't remember. I saw it like two years ago so my memory is fuzzy on that one.



A little bit, but not in great detail compared to the VN.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 28, 2011)

Gnome said:


> [YOUTUBE]_foqkDzsvtQ[/YOUTUBE]
> Don't know if want, probably not.



I heard about this, it might be funny, but nothing special. Id rather get that long rumored Bioshock movie.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 28, 2011)

Persona 3 portable is boss as fuck, just sayin


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 28, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Persona 3 portable is boss as fuck, just sayin



did this have a version with bonus content, like persona 1 and 2, or was the psp version of 3 just a regular game.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 28, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> did this have a version with bonus content, like persona 1 and 2, or was the psp version of 3 just a regular game.



Pretty sure it has all of the bonus content that the ps2 special additions, not to mention the ability to play an alternate story line as a girl.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 28, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Pretty sure it has all of the bonus content that the ps2 special additions, not to mention the ability to play an alternate story line as a girl.



No, it only has up to the end of Episode Yourself than Episode Aigis.


----------



## The World (Oct 28, 2011)

So my PSP was stolen. Fuck. And I just got a 2200V battery which made it last like twice as long. I also had persona 2 inside it and P3P on my memory card.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 28, 2011)

No thats not what I meant. 
I meant Persona one on the  psp came in an outerbox with a 2 disc soundtrack. Persona 2 also came in a special edition. But as far as I know Persona 3 did not, Im trying to confirm the latter.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 29, 2011)

I have an extra copy of Borderlands with all the DLC on steam, anybody here want it?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 29, 2011)

thats a tales game I want , but it seems after Radiant Mythology they haven't released any of the other crossovers 

i have to try borderland one of these days, but it looks like a real hours eater, how long does it take to beat


----------



## The World (Oct 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I have an extra copy of Borderlands with all the DLC on steam, anybody here want it?



I do.


----------



## Esura (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't use Steam otherwise I would of jumped the Shark fin on it.


Anyone getting Fate/EXTRA? This game got hype (as much hype as niche games can get on PSP) everywhere on the net but here. Sad.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't use Steam otherwise I would of jumped the Shark fin on it.
> 
> 
> Anyone getting Fate/EXTRA? This game got hype (as much hype as niche games can get on PSP) everywhere on the net but here. Sad.



Sad to say I don't have the money to get it right now. Though a friend of mine is getting it and he said he'd let me borrow it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 29, 2011)

The game comes out on the same week as I get my check so I'm all G.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 29, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> thats a tales game I want , but it seems after Radiant Mythology they haven't released any of the other crossovers
> 
> i have to try borderland one of these days, but it looks like a real hours eater, how long does it take to beat


About 30 hours.


The World said:


> I do.



If so add me on steam. -Gnome on fire


----------



## Esura (Oct 29, 2011)

Mura said:


> Sad to say I don't have the money to get it right now. Though a friend of mine is getting it and he said he'd let me borrow it.


Pirate it! Then buy it if you like it when you get dem monies. 

I do it all the time for games, I call it free renting. 


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The game comes out on the same week as I get my check so I'm all G.



I already paid for it at Gamestop, just have to pick it up on the first...which I work on. But I'm off the day after though. I wish I could get my Fate/FACT book but I had to cancel my Gamestop.com preorder. Why the fuck its exclusive to Gamestop.com I do not know. Dammit.


----------



## Esura (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a $20 PSN card. 

There are four games I have my eyes on but with only enough for one.

Resident Evil Code Veronica X HD
Castlevania Harmony of Judgement
Battle Fantasia
Moon Diver

Already got RE4 HD.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Pirate it! Then buy it if you like it when you get dem monies.
> 
> I do it all the time for games, I call it free renting.
> 
> ...



I would pirate it but I don't know how to hack my psp to play it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I have a $20 PSN card.
> 
> There are four games I have my eyes on but with only enough for one.
> 
> ...



Stick with either Castlevania and RE. BF was a waste of cash.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 29, 2011)

I have battle fantasia on the 360, hard copy release, its very beautiful graphically but its a typical hard as hell fighter otherwise; 

Moon Diver is a game I def. plan to DL at some point 

I love RE 4, hell I have 3 times, Collectors Editon for gamecube, premium edition for Ps2, and the wii version; and I heard the update is not so impressive to be better than any of the physical releases.


----------



## Esura (Oct 29, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Stick with either Castlevania and RE. BF was a waste of cash.


How is Code V?


Kira U. Masaki said:


> I have battle fantasia on the 360, hard copy release, its very beautiful graphically but its a typical hard as hell fighter otherwise;
> 
> Moon Diver is a game I def. plan to DL at some point
> 
> I love RE 4, hell I have 3 times, Collectors Editon for gamecube, premium edition for Ps2, and the wii version; and I heard the update is not so impressive to be better than any of the physical releases.



I already bought RE4 HD. I would of bought it again for my Wii but you can only get them brand new online...and I'm not ordering anything online for awhile. I'm contemplating Code Veronica X HD.

Battle Fantasia always piqued my interest though. From videos it doesn't look so bad but it just fell off the charts almost instantaneously. It was a source of inspiration from Capcom to make SFIV in 2.5D from interviews.

EDIT: Why do _you_ of all people own a fighter?


----------



## Esura (Oct 29, 2011)

Fuck it, I'm getting Code V.

Better yet, after Code V, next week I'm going to buy every RE game on PSN sans RE5 since I have it. Getting the physical copies of OG RE1, and 3 isn't economically sound at this point.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 29, 2011)

I have code veronica twice, I have it on the Dreamcast and Ps2, I  still need to get it on gamecube. The RE games are too bad except 2, being the best give or take in the series, its been released a bizillion times. I have like 4 or 5 copies and thats still not all of them. I have it on the PC, Ps1, N64, and Dreamcast; im still missing one of the versions on the ps1 and the gamecube, and maybe one other version. 

But back to Veronica its actually a really awesome game, and has one of the crazier stories, plus you get to see the Ashfords in their full glory. 

Battle Fantasia has anime style characters, that why I have it. The other fighters that I have are 
Arcana Hearts
Blaz Blue Calamity Trigger Limited Edition
Blaz Blue Calamity Trigger PSP
Blaz Blue Continum Shift
Bleach Shattered Blade
Buisho Blade
Capcom Fighting Evolution PS2
Capcom Fighting Evolution Xbox
Castlevania Judgement
Dead or Alive 
Dead or Alive 2 DC
Dead or Alive 2 Hardcore
Dead or Alive 4
Dead or Alive Ultimate
Darkstalker Chronicles the Chaos Tower
Darkstalkers Night Warriors Longbox
Dissidia 
Dragon Ball GT Final Bout Original Bandai release
Ehergeiz
Evil Zone
Fighter Maker 2
Fighter's Destiny
Guilty Gear X2
Guilty Gear X2 reload
Guilty Gear Midnight Carnival
Gundam Battle Assault 2
King of Fighters 99
King of Fighters 02/03
King of Fighters Maximum Impact
Marvel vs Capcom 
Marvel vs Capcom 2 DC
Marvel vs Capcom 2 ps2
Marvel vs Cacpom 2 xbox 
Marvel vs Capcom 3 Collectors Edition
Naruto Clash of the Ninja
Naruto Clash of the  Ninja 2
Neo Geo Battle Coliseum
Power Stone
Power Stone  2
Power Stone Collection
Project Justice
Psychic Force
Ranma 1/2 Hard Battle
Rival Schools
Samurai Shodown
Samurai Shodown III
Samurai Shodown V
Street Fighter alpha 2
Street fighter anniversary collection
Street Fighter alpha anthology
Super Smash Bros
Super Smash Bros Brawl
Super Smash Bros Melee
Vampire Saviour Import
Wartech Senko no Rondo
world heroes anthology
zatch bell mamdo fury

yea so although Im not high on fighters, even I have a couple that I like, my main gripe with fighters is they waste Great Characters and Great Stories due to the genres format


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 29, 2011)

People play fighters for *story?*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 29, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> People play fighters for *story?*



Only fighters I play for story are guilty gear and blazblue. Though the fighting in those two franchises are a must to play as well.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 29, 2011)

Fighters do have potential for having good stories, with the large cast and all. I'd like to see one with a single player that leaves you wow'd and isn't almost entirely disjointed by having a large cast of character. Blazblue seemed to try, but I'd like to see one with far more campaign focus, if only to see what it would be like.


----------



## Esura (Oct 29, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I have code veronica twice, I have it on the Dreamcast and Ps2, I  still need to get it on gamecube. The RE games are too bad except 2, being the best give or take in the series, its been released a bizillion times. I have like 4 or 5 copies and thats still not all of them. I have it on the PC, Ps1, N64, and Dreamcast; im still missing one of the versions on the ps1 and the gamecube, and maybe one other version.
> 
> But back to Veronica its actually a really awesome game, and has one of the crazier stories, plus you get to see the Ashfords in their full glory.
> 
> ...


Fucking hell dude. That's more fighting games than many hardcore fighting game fans own.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> People play fighters for *story?*



Yeah. So?

Fighting games do generally have decent character designs and the potential to at least have a decent story. While I wouldn't say I primarily play fighters for stories, I do like it when a fighter have an interesting story. Its one thing that was always off putting to me about the Virtua Fighter series ever since the first one but I always stuck to the series because I liked some of the characters, and I liked playing and winning in a fighting game no one in my household could grasp. 

Obviously the gameplay is the most important part but I'd more than likely be less inclined to play a fighting game with a majority of generic and plain character designs no matter how good it is. I could live without a story though but I wish more fighting developers did a ASW number though. But character designs is pretty important. The most popular fighters out have some of the best character designs in the genre.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 30, 2011)

Gnome got my point, I am not saying they have stories but the potential for stories; even the street fighter anime and alpha movie are not bad. Blaz blue would make an epic anime, so would guilty gear and well darkstalkers has been made into an anime although not a good one as I hear. 

I dont mind fighters, but to me the are one of the most unfriendly genres to amateurs, you can at least play through an fps campagin on easier campaigns even if you suck, but some of those fighters are brutal no matter the difficult. Hell I remember in ultimate mortal kombat even when I could use a character well, and had it on a low difficult I still couldn't beat the story mode. And I love the design and characters on blaz blue but, God, that game gets ridiculous about half way into story mode.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh my god, there's a english patch for Ys Origins. 



F/HA translations now at 65%.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 30, 2011)

Tell us if you find patches of anything else interesting. I never played a Ys but Ys 7 looks interesting, not to sound insulting if the first senttence did sound that way.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 30, 2011)

I thought with the psp releases, all the ys are now in english, except maybe 3, but I think that might have been released on snes or something.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 30, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I thought with the psp releases, all the ys are now in english, except maybe 3, but I think that might have been released on snes or something.



IV and V were never localized. As well as Origins.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyone know some good Snes RPGs? Busy getting ROMs cuase im bored.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 30, 2011)

The best portable gaming experience is a 3DS with a flash cart that plays DS,GBA and SNES games.
You just swim in RPG's.

...Now I just need a 3DS
Also Tales of Phantasia.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 31, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Anyone know some good Snes RPGs? Busy getting ROMs cuase im bored.



Secret of Mana.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 31, 2011)

Have mana, but Earthbound i shall get. What aobut the rest o fthe moher series? Any fan trans out there?


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 31, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Have mana, but Earthbound i shall get. What aobut the rest o fthe moher series? Any fan trans out there?



moher do you mean mother?
Earthbound is part of the mother series, it's real name is mother 2.
mother 1 is for NES if I recall and mother 3 is for GBA and is pretty boss.


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

Mura said:


> Just doing my thing, you know how it is.
> 
> Finished UBW route true and good end last night. Before I start out on heaven's feel I'm working to get bad end 13 for completion sake. You gotta go outta of your way to get this bad end, thats for sure.



I never bothered doing the other endings that's not true ending. Its a bad habit of mines that whenever a game has a true ending in the game, I would ignore every other ending to get the true one. Would of been different if it was just good or bad endings but true implies just what the word means, the true ending, the canonical ending, the ending that makes the most sense overall and the ending they would most likely use if any sequel or movie or anime was derived from it. I just wikied the other endings personally. Would probably explain why I'm done with all the routes of FSN before you. 

I didn't really feel like playing it again for the other endings atm however I have a save state of pretty much every critical question that could give you a bad end saved though (sans 13 and another one I believe) if I have the urge to look at bad endings.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> I never bothered doing the other endings that's not true ending. Its a bad habit of mines that whenever a game has a true ending in the game, I would ignore every other ending to get the true one. Would of been different if it was just good or bad endings but true implies just what the word means, the true ending, the canonical ending, the ending that makes the most sense overall and the ending they would most likely use if any sequel or movie or anime was derived from it. I just wikied the other endings personally. Would probably explain why I'm done with all the routes of FSN before you.
> 
> I didn't really feel like playing it again for the other endings atm however I have a save state of pretty much every critical question that could give you a bad end saved though (sans 13 and another one I believe) if I have the urge to look at bad endings.



Well I'm getting all the bad endings for the completion of it. I don't wanna feel like I left it undone. Plus those tiger dojo scenes are worth it to see. Also it seems that you open some some theater movie if you get a set amount of tiger stamps. I have two theater movies unlocked and I got all the bad ends in fate and UBW route except for bad end 13 in the fate route which I'm in the middle of. Both of those movies are short but pretty funny, actually I wouldn't even call them movies now that I think about it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 31, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Have mana, but Earthbound i shall get. What aobut the rest o fthe moher series? Any fan trans out there?



Mother 3 has been fan translated, and it's the best in the series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

So I've been playing that new Naruto PSP game. 


It's kind of like an RPG. Kinda. It's fun though so fuck you.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> I never bothered doing the other endings that's not true ending. Its a bad habit of mines that whenever a game has a true ending in the game, I would ignore every other ending to get the true one. *Would of been different if it was just good or bad endings but true implies just what the word means, the true ending, the canonical ending, the ending that makes the most sense overall and the ending they would most likely use if any sequel or movie or anime was derived from it. *I just wikied the other endings personally. Would probably explain why I'm done with all the routes of FSN before you.
> 
> I didn't really feel like playing it again for the other endings atm however I have a save state of pretty much every critical question that could give you a bad end saved though (sans 13 and another one I believe) if I have the urge to look at bad endings.



Even though all endings are canon (even dead ends).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Speaking of multiple endings, I really want to play Valkryie Profile II again. But PS2 on HDTV is ass.


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

Mura said:


> Well I'm getting all the bad endings for the completion of it. I don't wanna feel like I left it undone. Plus those tiger dojo scenes are worth it to see. Also it seems that you open some some theater movie if you get a set amount of tiger stamps. I have two theater movies unlocked and I got all the bad ends in fate and UBW route except for bad end 13 in the fate route which I'm in the middle of. Both of those movies are short but pretty funny, actually I wouldn't even call them movies now that I think about it.


I don't like bad endings usually and I tend to get ticked off slightly if I do get one, mostly because many bad ends form from the most simplest of decisions. Then again, its like real life I guess. 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Even though all endings are canon (even dead ends).


Then what is the point of having a true ending no? Most multiverse materials don't have true endings. It undermines the whole point of it being a multiverse as it implies some sort of main ending.

Maybe this Nasu dude is crazy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 31, 2011)

It's the same as Blazblue, all the endings in that were canon.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't like bad endings usually and I tend to get ticked off slightly if I do get one, mostly because many bad ends form from the most simplest of decisions. Then again, its like real life I guess.
> 
> 
> Then what is the point of having a true ending no? Most multiverse materials don't have true endings. It undermines the whole point of it being a multiverse as it implies some sort of main ending.
> ...



You should check some of the bad ends on youtube. Some are ridiculous and some are just straight-up funny.


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It's the same as Blazblue, all the endings in that were canon.


Its not really the same. All those endings in CT are canon because of the time loop anomaly, however Saya in CS took control of the Takamagahara and ended the loop, making all the main events of CT permanent, which actually makes the extra odd endings of CT not canon now...if that makes sense. Time stuff is tricky business.

My issue, well its not really a issue at all just an observation, was that F/SN supposed to be a multiverse yet there is a true ending for two of the three routes. Not really a big deal though, although for me, the knowledge of a true ending nulls the importance of every other ending regardless in my eyes.



Mura said:


> You should check some of the bad ends on youtube. Some are ridiculous and some are just straight-up funny.



I only had gotten one bad ending and that's during the HF route. Bad guess I guess.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

You guys talking about Chrono Trigger?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't like bad endings usually and I tend to get ticked off slightly if I do get one, mostly because many bad ends form from the most simplest of decisions. Then again, its like real life I guess.
> 
> 
> Then what is the point of having a true ending no? Most multiverse materials don't have true endings. It undermines the whole point of it being a multiverse as it implies some sort of main ending.
> ...





Esura said:


> Its not really the same. All those endings in CT are canon because of the time loop anomaly, however Saya in CS took control of the Takamagahara and ended the loop, making all the main events of CT permanent, which actually makes the extra odd endings of CT not canon now...if that makes sense. Time stuff is tricky business.
> 
> My issue, well its not really a issue at all just an observation, was that F/SN supposed to be a multiverse yet there is a true ending for two of the three routes. Not really a big deal though, although for me, the knowledge of a true ending nulls the importance of every other ending regardless in my eyes.
> 
> I only had gotten one bad ending and that's during the HF route. Bad guess I guess.



It's a multiverse as in, there's a Shirou somewhere that made a stupid decision and died for it. And so on, and so forth. The so called "true end" are the ideal ending of that route if successful. It's the same in Tsukihime.

Also dead ends lead to additional info which gets brought up later like in the Fate route where Shirou is captured by Ilyia, if you submit, they mention about the Dress of Heaven, something that doesn't get brought up till *the end of Heaven's Feel.*

In fact, her ability to transport souls from one vessel to another (which she done to Shirou in a dead end) is also a big reason why Shirou is alive at the end of HF (Rin's Pendent helps a bit too).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh you still talking about Fate shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 31, 2011)

Also this helps a bit. Food for thought.



> Prevalent in the main works of the Nasuverse; all of them are Canon, considering the nature of The Verse. Various scenarios in the game are generally heroine-focused and mutually exclusive, and there are Good (happy), True (medium-happy to Tear Jerker), and Normal (outright depressing) Ends, depending on whether characters act in-personality or not, and what decisions they choose. There are also Bad Ends in the dozens, premature endings to the plot which may or may not result in death. Each Bad End will be followed by a comical, No Fourth Wall sequence where advice is given (and stupid choices are admonished) by various characters, including villains. Oddly enough, Bad Ends have a tendency to expand considerably on the Canon, to the point where the whole plot can only be figured out by seeing all of them.
> 
> Tsukihime has five heroine-focused scenarios and 9 endings total: 5 True Ends, 3 Good Ends, and 1 Normal End. Bad Ends range from being completely disabled to the infamous "eaten by a shark on the ninth floor of a hotel", followed by a "Teach Me, Ciel-Sensei!" session. Completing all Endings unlocks the "Eclipse" Epilogue where the protagonist meets with an old friend/teacher...
> 
> ...


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's a multiverse as in, there's a Shirou somewhere that made a stupid decision and died for it. And so on, and so forth. The so called "true end" are the ideal ending of that route if successful. It's the same in Tsukihime.
> 
> Also dead ends lead to additional info which gets brought up later like in the Fate route where Shirou is captured by Ilyia, if you submit, they mention about the Dress of Heaven, something that doesn't get brought up till *the end of Heaven's Feel.*



My head hurts right now. I get it...but my head hurts nonetheless. 

In that case, its not a multiverse, its an alternative continuity. Although if the "true end" the ideal ending of the route by what you said, it kind of solidifies my thought on the matter. I prefer to only see the ideal endings if possible.

I heard Tsukihime has even more routes....sigh. If only all can be short and sweet (lol) like Saya no Uta. 

EDIT: Gilgamesh sucks, Saber rules /trollbait 

EDIT2: Did not see wall of text.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2011)

Gilgamesh was fucking awesome in the last fate/zero episode. He gets pissed if he is standing on the same ground as another person.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> My head hurts right now. I get it...but my head hurts nonetheless.
> 
> *In that case, its not a multiverse, its an alternative continuity.* Although if the "true end" the ideal ending of the route by what you said, it kind of solidifies my thought on the matter. I prefer to only see the ideal endings if possible.
> 
> ...



No it's more than one universe, because you also have Tsukihime, Angels Note, Kara No Kyoukai and DDD. All exist verse wise but none cross with each other because due to certain things, none can exist at the same time but lore wise is the same. Also alternate continuity or alternate universe is part of the multiverse because there's more than one and they exist separately.



> Gilgamesh was fucking awesome in the last fate/zero episode. He gets pissed if he is standing on the same ground as another person.



You know he tends to go for the high ground and look down upon everyone who is unworthy 9/10.


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *No it's more than one universe, because you also have Tsukihime, Angels Note, Kara No Kyoukai and DDD. All exist verse wise but none cross with each other because due to certain things, none can exist at the same time but lore wise is the same.* Also alternate continuity or alternate universe is part of the multiverse because there's more than one and they exist separately.





I never even HEARD of the the last three. Oh god...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You know he tends to go for the high ground and look down upon everyone who is unworthy 9/10.



I wouldn't expect any less from the king of heroes.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> I never even HEARD of the the last three. Oh god...



Didn't you see this thing when I posted it last time?


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Didn't you see this thing when I posted it last time?



Oh wow.

I think I'll just stick to Fate and Tsukihime universe. His other works don't look nearly as appealing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> I think I'll just stick to Fate and Tsukihime universe. His other works don't look nearly as appealing.



You would be wrong, oh so wrong.

Also here's a relationship chart


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep, I have no clue what the fuck I just looked at. Bunch of pictures and arrows. Waaay too convoluted.

I always wanted to play Melty Blood though. They need to port dat shit to PSN.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

DC Universe going free-to-play.



Still not interested.


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> DC Universe going free-to-play.
> 
> 
> 
> Still not interested.



Fucking late dude.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yep, I have no clue what the fuck I just looked at. Bunch of pictures and arrows. Waaay too convoluted.
> 
> I always wanted to play Melty Blood though. They need to port dat shit to PSN.



The latest version of MB: Actress Again is gonna be ported to PC on New Years Eve. Just get a PC controller (that's how I play) and you're all good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fucking late dude.



Your mom was late the month after I visited.


Then you came out.


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The latest version of MB: Actress Again is gonna be ported to PC on New Years Eve. Just get a PC controller (that's how I play) and you're all good.


No need for a controller, I have my DS3 and I used to play GGPO often. I just really hate staring at my monitor to play fighters, which is why I used to play GGPO.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The latest version of MB: Actress Again is gonna be ported to PC on New Years Eve. Just get a PC controller (that's how I play) and you're all good.



Yeah, I can't wait for that shit to come out. Comes out with the carnival phantasm BD I believe. Oh and that chart, just gave me migraines just trying to sort it out.

@ Esura: Why don't you hook your monitor up to your TV? Its what I do.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 31, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yeah, I can't wait for that shit to come out. Comes out with the carnival phantasm BD I believe. Oh and that chart, just gave me migraines just trying to sort it out.



And it's *out of date.*

With Witch On the Holy Night coming out, shit's gonna get bigger.


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yeah, I can't wait for that shit to come out. Comes out with the carnival phantasm BD I believe. Oh and that chart, just gave me migraines just trying to sort it out.
> 
> @ Esura: Why don't you hook your monitor up to your TV? Its what I do.


Completely different rooms far apart from each other. 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> And it's *out of date.*
> 
> With Witch On the Holy Night coming out, shit's gonna get bigger.



Whats Witch On the Holy Night?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> Completely different rooms far apart from each other.



Dude, you gotta do something about that.


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

Mura said:


> Dude, you gotta do something about that.



It would mess up my feng shui arrangement of my place.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 31, 2011)

^Lol. He's got his shit set up like a boss.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 31, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You would be wrong, oh so wrong.
> 
> Also here's a relationship chart



Well fuck that's concoluted.  there's ANOTHER fate game? Damnn....


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats Witch On the Holy Night?



It's a prequel VN starring . Pretty much her whole back story.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwHGL7o_U10[/YOUTUBE]

It's not out yet.


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> ^Lol. He's got his shit set up like a boss.





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's a prequel VN starring . Pretty much her whole back story.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwHGL7o_U10[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It's not out yet.



Oh, Sensei? Cool. Wonder when she is going to pop up again in this game cause she only appeared in the beginning.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Gonna fap while playing that game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh, Sensei? Cool. Wonder when she is going to pop up again in this game cause she only appeared in the beginning.



She appears at the end too. In the Epilogue. 

She's also in Melty Blood.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2011)

I main aoko in melty blood. 

Can't wait for that VN to come out.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 31, 2011)

Sensei? Are you talking about the chick who gave Shiki the glasses, I dont remeber her in Melty Blood, then again Ive only seen the manga, the only time I think she was introduced in the anime or manga of any of the series, was one false back in tsukhime.

@Esura, you might like this news, since you seem to be an RE fan
resident-evil-chronicles-wii-games-to-be-ported-to-ps3


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Sensei? Are you talking about the chick who gave Shiki the glasses, I dont remeber her in Melty Blood, then again Ive only seen the manga, the only time I think she was introduced in the anime or manga of any of the series, was one false back in tsukhime.
> 
> @Esura, you might like this news, since you seem to be an RE fan
> resident-evil-chronicles-wii-games-to-be-ported-to-ps3



Yeah I found out on Neogaf last night, but thanks for reminding me. Now I don't have to buy the Wii versions...even though they're dirt cheap.


Ok, how the fuck do you say Nrvnqsr? Just looks like a bunch of letters bunched together. That dude just ate an entire hotel in Tsukihime.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 31, 2011)

I love Kingdom Hearts.

That is all.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah I found out on Neogaf last night, but thanks for reminding me. Now I don't have to buy the Wii versions...even though they're dirt cheap.
> 
> 
> *Ok, how the fuck do you say Nrvnqsr?* Just looks like a bunch of letters bunched together. That dude just ate an entire hotel in Tsukihime.



Nero Chaos


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Nero Chaos



The fuck? How does Nvrscradedfqfremfvf form Nero Chaos?

Maybe I should just call him Chaos, since that's what the Church calls the dude with the thirty monsters.


----------



## The World (Oct 31, 2011)

Those Nasu-verse characters look stupid and gay as fuck.

I don't care if those are just chibi versions too, looks like shit, so it must be shit.


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

Huh? One thing I have to give these games credit (besides interesting story) is that that have some interesting and cool designs for every character that's not the main character. Just the artwork is a bit on the meh side and Shiki and Shirou are bland as they come appearance wise.

I'm liking Shiki more than Shirou though.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 31, 2011)

Shirou's design is just kinda fugly/boring to me, or maybe its because he's a carrot top


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I love Kingdom Hearts.
> 
> That is all.



Cant argue against good taste. Though if Square Enix ever stops making the spinoffs and make 3 is another matter.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm all for more "spin-offs" that keep expanding on the story, but I too wish they would begin developing Kingdom Hearts III.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 31, 2011)

I thougth DDD was three? oh for the  love of god square!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 31, 2011)

You thought 3D was KHIII? 

Nope, but it does take place after II at least.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 31, 2011)

Fucking NOMURA! At least we have a hint to a sequel for TWEWY though, loved the first one.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck? How does Nvrscradedfqfremfvf form Nero Chaos?
> 
> Maybe I should just call him Chaos, since that's what the Church calls the dude with the thirty monsters.



He has 666 beasts actually.


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> He has 666 beasts actually.



Yeah, Shiki owned him.

He is officially cooler than Shirou, no doubt.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah, Shiki owned him.
> 
> He is officially cooler than Shirou, no doubt.



Nanaya Shiki all day everyday. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCqvtq3aI1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Nov 1, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Nanaya* Shiki all day everyday.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCqvtq3aI1Y[/YOUTUBE]



Ain't his last name Tohno?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Huh? One thing I have to give these games credit (besides interesting story) is that that have some interesting and cool designs for every character that's not the main character. Just the artwork is a bit on the meh side and Shiki and Shirou are bland as they come appearance wise.
> 
> I'm liking Shiki more than Shirou though.



Shiki is the best.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ain't his last name Tohno?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nanaya is his real family name. Tohno is Akiha's family name. He comes from a family of demon hunters (hence why he's so naturally skilled). Then his family was assassinated (Akiha's father put a hit on the whole family, Kagetsu Tohya's Crimson Demon story is about Shiki's real father at that situation). So Shiki was kidnapped and brainwashed. Hence why he's technically a Tohno (also for another reason).

Nanaya Shiki specifically is Shiki's assassin personality. He's naturally hostile against the supernatural. So this personality pops up. Melty Blood wise, he's a physical copy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Nanaya Shiki all day everyday.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCqvtq3aI1Y[/YOUTUBE]



I don't know, those fights felt like they were cheap wins. He just backed them into a wall and owned his opponents. Oh well, its just to show who he is anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

What you guys talkin' about in here? :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What you guys talkin' about in here? :33



A type-moon franchise, just like fate/stay night.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Well I'll just talk to myself. 


CMX1: Hey, CMX, play any good RPGs lately?
CMX2: Haha, good RPGs? This isn't the 90s, bro.
CMX1: LOL, yeah, I feel ya. Wanna fuck?
CMX2: Sure. *unzips pants*


----------



## Gnome (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey CMX, fuck any good RPGs lately?


----------



## Esura (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey thread title says anime games too. 

I got Arcrurid True Ending. Going for good I guess for completion sake. More endings than FSN it seems so might as well look at em.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I'll just talk to myself.
> 
> 
> CMX1: Hey, CMX, play any good RPGs lately?
> ...


 Xenoblade Chronicles...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Hey CMX, fuck any good RPGs lately?


Matter of fact, I found this old Chrono Trigger SNES cart and ground that up into a fine powder. I then took that powder and mixed it with some hair conditioner (this is what I use as lube). I put that mixture into this little silicone sex toy I made and fucked it to death.

Best RPG sex I've had in a long time. 


Esura said:


> Hey thread title says anime games too.
> 
> I got Arcrurid True Ending. Going for good I guess for completion sake. More endings than FSN it seems so might as well look at em.


CMX1: Hey, CMX, play any good anime style games lately?
CMX2: *Good* anime style games? 
CMX1: Touche. Wanna fuck?
CMX2: Sure. *unzips pants*


Malvingt2 said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles...



I have played that. I stand by my previous 90s joke.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Matter of fact, I found this old Chrono Trigger SNES cart and ground that up into a fine powder. I then took that powder and mixed it with some hair conditioner (this is what I use as lube). I put that mixture into this little silicone sex toy I made and fucked it to death.
> 
> Best RPG sex I've had in a long time.
> 
> ...


 no you don't  and talking about the 90's I want to play a couple of rpgs I have yet to finish.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 1, 2011)

I hate 99% of anime style games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

*Fate/Zero X Square Enix Collaboration
*



> Square Enix teamed up with Type-Moon to bring Fate/Zero costumes into their free to play online RPG Fantasy Earth Zero. Players can use coins to spin a Fate roulette wheel, which rewards players with items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:

Pics in the link, though not that this matters to us people in north america but I just wanted to post this.


----------



## Esura (Nov 1, 2011)

Thats Fate Zero in your sig!? Damn it looks 10x more better animated than the regular Fate Stay Night anime.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats Fate Zero in your sig!? Damn it looks 10x more better animated than the regular Fate Stay Night anime.



Yeah, ufotable deserves their praise for what they've done to fate/zero. Absolutely gorgeous animation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I hate 99% of anime style games.


Same.

I haven't really, really liked any of them save for DBZ Hyper Dimension. That game is epic.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

Can't remember the last time I played a DBZ game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Like what? Play them all!


 hmm I don't remember the names but I should hit you back with the small list.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Same.
> 
> I haven't really, really liked any of them save for DBZ Hyper Dimension. That game is epic.


 I loved that game



Mura said:


> Can't remember the last time I played a DBZ game.


 Well I played Tenkaichi series and RB series. BT3 still the best dbz game ever made.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Go play Hyper Dimension. Shit's cash.


----------



## The World (Nov 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> CMX1: Hey, CMX, play any good RPGs lately?
> CMX2: Haha, good RPGs? This isn't the 90s, bro.
> CMX1: LOL, yeah, I feel ya. Wanna fuck?
> CMX2: Sure. *unzips pants*





Gnome said:


> I hate 99% of anime style games.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hR5YNqE3K8[/YOUTUBE]


I hate gay anime shit too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Someone's mad.


----------



## The World (Nov 1, 2011)

Christian Bale's rage fuels me. In other words, I have infinite energy.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I'll just talk to myself.
> 
> 
> CMX1: Hey, CMX, play any good RPGs lately?
> ...



I know the feel.


----------



## The World (Nov 1, 2011)

I want Devil Summoner 1 to get rereleased cause I don't want to spend 70 dollars.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 1, 2011)

I know, still looking for that one too. All i need is that and DDS1,2 to complete the collection.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, back to Tsukihime. Why is Arcrui-something whatever Good Ending is better than the True Ending?
> 
> This may be the only Japanese game I ever played that consist of the most oddest to pronounce names ever.



After you finish Ciel's route (most Near-Side routes require you to go to the school and new options pop up) the rest (Akiha, Hisui, Kohaku) are Far-Side and mostly stick towards the mansion) become outright depressing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 1, 2011)

is there a patched version of the melty blood games available?


----------



## Esura (Nov 1, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> After you finish Ciel's route (most Near-Side routes require you to go to the school and new options pop up) the rest (Akiha, Hisui, Kohaku) are Far-Side and mostly stick towards the mansion) become outright depressing.



Depressing endings? Like Shiki getting killed and all that I assume? 

I'm kind of pissed off right now. I preordered Fate/EXTRA Limited Edition at my local Gamestop but they only ordered the fucking REGULAR copies. How the fuck does that happen? It says Limited Edition on my reciept! Fuck...I wanted to play it tomorrow on my off day.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Depressing endings? Like Shiki getting killed and all that I assume?
> 
> I'm kind of pissed off right now. I preordered Fate/EXTRA Limited Edition at my local Gamestop but they only ordered the fucking REGULAR copies. How the fuck does that happen? It says Limited Edition on my reciept! Fuck...I wanted to play it tomorrow on my off day.



Shiki dying is only restricted to dead ends. I'm talking about *other main characters getting killed* and a certain back story to a certain character.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 1, 2011)

What does everyone think of World of Warcraft? i'm thinking about getting it?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 1, 2011)

WoW... Blizzard will not get my money. you can find better shit for free.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm playing a free MMO called rusty hearts. It ain't too bad. Thats one I'd prefer over WoW.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 1, 2011)

I had one kinjda like Wow; it was DnD though, some creepy old guy led you thru dungeons with his voice


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow is crap; All I like from Blizzard is Diablo


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> I'm playing a free MMO called rusty hearts. It ain't too bad. Thats one I'd prefer over WoW.


MMO+F2P=Pay2Win=Shit.

WoW can also fuck itself.


----------



## Esura (Nov 2, 2011)

Ciel has no fucking right arm in her ero scene. Shit is creepy as fucking fuck.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2011)

I think Ciel ranks as the bottom of my list as possible love interests for shiki, she has the least to offer.
I probably have Sion and Arcueid at the top
everyone else
Ciel
Dead Childhood Friend.


----------



## Esura (Nov 2, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Shiki dying is only restricted to dead ends. I'm talking about *other main characters getting killed* and a certain back story to a certain character.


Arcueid/Ciel gets killed. I already know (guess actually). I'm good at deduction, and I haven't even wikied anything yet. I am boss...well I think I'm right at least.  



Kira U. Masaki said:


> I think Ciel ranks as the bottom of my list as possible love interests for shiki, she has the least to offer.
> I probably have Sion and Arcueid at the top
> everyone else
> Ciel
> *Dead Childhood Friend.*



I'm only on Ciel's route and even I know (guess) that Nrveheurweio Chaos was the one that killed her. I assume you are talking about the badmitton girl Shiki saved in class.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Arcueid/Ciel gets killed. I already know (guess actually). I'm good at deduction, and I haven't even wikied anything yet. I am boss...well I think I'm right at least.



Arc and Ciel don't appear in the Far-Side routes.


----------



## Esura (Nov 2, 2011)

Ohhhh...I get you.

Shit is going to unravel very differently after Ciel eh? I want Ciel's route to end faster now cause my curiosity is killing me!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 2, 2011)

Fuck where can i find this MB stuff? And how many are there like 3,4? Gogin backt o Fate so i can finsh UBW for a while then Earthbound, goddman cave with the rats and ants :Argh MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## Esura (Nov 2, 2011)

I have no clue where to get Melty Blood myself, but I'm going to avoid playing it until I finish Tsukihime.

I'm completely done with the Far Side (lol) with Ar and Ciel, now I'm going to start Akiha route which is the Back Side I think. LOL...wincest...kinda....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

Which melty blood game are you guys looking for? Actress again, Re-Act, or Act Cadenza?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

So I started playing Legend of Dragoon last night.


The battle system is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). But I want to know how far they take the button press thing. Like, are all the special moves just various button presses? If so, I fucking quit. It's retarded.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I started playing Legend of Dragoon last night.
> 
> 
> The battle system is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). But I want to know how far they take the button press thing. Like, are all the special moves just various button presses? If so, I fucking quit. It's retarded.



Dart - Madness Hero & Moon Strike 

Albert in general takes it to retarded levels.

But since I am a human God, I can pull them off.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I started playing Legend of Dragoon last night.
> 
> 
> The battle system is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). But I want to know how far they take the button press thing. Like, are all the special moves just various button presses? If so, I fucking quit. It's retarded.



You're just a stupid old man now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

I just looked up a youtube video for that.





Game deleted.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

You should purchase them.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You should purchase them.



Why do that when there is a free way to get them. You should know this basic rule.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> Why do that when there is a free way to get them. You should know this basic rule.



To support franchises you like.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> To support franchises you like.



Not saying I wouldn't if I could, but I don't have the money to do such a thing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 2, 2011)

You so lazy Crazy.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> Not saying I wouldn't if I could, but I don't have the money to do such a thing.



Considering we gotta pay like 300 for a porno text game, yeah. Thats BS.

At least that what i heard about Fate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

You should get a job and bust your ass, Mura.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> Not saying I wouldn't if I could, but I don't have the money to do such a thing.



I respect that.

But saying you don't see a reason to buy a game when you can pirate it for free is kinda silly, imo.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You should get a job and bust your ass, Mura.



I intend to, during the holidays jobs are easy to come by.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

Then you have to go back and buy all those games you pirated.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Then you have to go back and buy all those games you pirated.



Dude, that'd be too much. I'd be paying for the rest of my life then.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Then you have to go back and buy all those games you pirated.



I would be like 5000 dollars in debt if I did that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

As you should be. 


You thief.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 2, 2011)

I gotta say this Rusty Hearts shit looks legit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> I gotta say this Rusty Hearts shit looks legit.



I love every second of it thus far. Try it out and see.


----------



## Esura (Nov 2, 2011)

Ooooo I want to try it too.

Oh, and I'm going to buy Fate/EXTRA off the PSN as well. I got the limited edition now but....I don't want to open it. It looks soooo good. I just wan't to keep it on my shelf unopened.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 2, 2011)

Holy shit; the game is 2GBs? Or am i reading 2,000MBs incorrectly?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 2, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Holy shit; the game is 2GBs? Or am i reading 2,000MBs incorrectly?



Act Cadenza is 2.5 and the first two are around half that. That's small.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 2, 2011)

not melty, i mean rusty hearts.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 2, 2011)

Anything at all like BBCS is  and


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Which is the more up to date, English patched version?
> 
> I'm not exactly trying to play them for story....I just want to play it as a fighter so I don't really want to play the very first Melty Blood all the way to the current one. Don't have that much time to spare as is.



Act Cadenza is the most updated.

Story mode in the original MB plays similar to the VN while every game after hand handles story through arcade mode.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2011)

Late to the party, whats Rusty Hearts?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 2, 2011)

action MMORPG. Fucking awesome...but you play as a witch, and vampire, werewolf trio with magic swords. kinda gothic and shit but its okay. But even very hard mode isnt hard at all, you can spam specials and win.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2011)

Does it have a physical copy, or is online only; I dont do online only.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Late to the party, whats Rusty Hearts?



It's an MMO and free, so 99% shit.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2011)

Yea Ill pass on that then. I dont like any of those online only mmos.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 3, 2011)

..........You talking to me?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't remember, honestly.

Could be.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *I don't remember*, honestly.
> 
> Could be.



Lets keep it that way then.

With the melty blood talk in the thread yesterday I decided to touch actress again. Started messing around with riesbyfe and my hands had a mind of its own and starting owning people left and right. I don't remember doing this well with her before, she might have to be my second character behind aoko.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh yeah?

I decided to play Valkyrie Profile again.


And then I quit playing it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 3, 2011)

I need to start up VP again, so pissed that accidently sent two ppl, highering my seal rating for ch7 fucking me up. Now i gotta go for the B ending on Hard. and then replay Hard again FUCK!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't even remember how to play the game. Like all the requirements for endings and shit.


----------



## Esura (Nov 3, 2011)

Mura said:


> Do you still need me to PM it to you? I was out all evening last night so I didn't get a chance to send it.





Mura said:


> Lets keep it that way then.
> 
> With the melty blood talk in the thread yesterday I decided to touch actress again. Started messing around with riesbyfe and my hands had a mind of its own and starting owning people left and right. I don't remember doing this well with her before, she might have to be my second character behind aoko.



Yeah Mura...hook me up with Act Cadenza or Actress Again...which ever the one  that is the most recent.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like fallout NV like 3 is getting an ultimate edition, Ill probably get that.


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Looks like fallout NV like 3 is getting an ultimate edition, Ill probably get that.



It's a great game. I got it recently(well like 4 months ago) and the expansion DLC packs make it a whole lot better.

Prepare to spend like 100+ hours, because there is so much to do even more than 3. I'm still at the very end trying to beat it and there's alot of quests to do.

Don't make too many saves though, I've got like 70 saves for 2 of my characters and it never use to crash before but now it does(at least on my xbox version). I really should delete alot of those saves and limit it to like 10 saves lolz. 

I haven't seen all the bugs every one keeps complaining about but my game does crash a few times, luckily it autosaves alot.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey do they still have power armor in NV? Haha I still remeber trying to out run 10 death claws to try to sneak the medic power armor in Fallout 3. I never could get the artic 51 b  version though.

I just had multiple saves to get around the good evil thing; it would be a hassle to play through the game 3 times , so I would play as good, save right before the level, get good, reset, kill a bunch to get neutral, reset, kill more to get evil


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah they have new awesome ranger armor and brotherhood and enclave power armor. Deathclaws are alot meaner in this game too if you play on Hard and Very Hard like me.

And I went pure evil where I basically kill everyone I come across so I couldn't just reset from a previous save.


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2011)

Whoa I just heard the guy who wrote for Cowboy Bebop and Samurai Champloo is writing the new Resident Evil game for the 3DS, that's crazy; sounds awesome though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 4, 2011)

Are yo talking about Dai Sato or Shinchiro Watanabe?

The one thing I wish they would add to fallout is legit bosses, and not just things like super mutants, I mean both Mass Effect and Dragon Age have bosses, and Fallout is a similar style game, how hard is it throw in like 5-10 bosses.


----------



## Nois (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

My dick got hard fighting Ultros.

And also while playing Diablo III.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 4, 2011)

The only ones who will probably care about this are esura and raidou but oh well.

*New Fate/Apocrypha Project to Be Launched by Type-Moon*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

:sleepy


I tried playing Thief II last night and the fucking piece of shit crashed on me while using a key.


----------



## Esura (Nov 4, 2011)

Mura said:


> The only ones who will probably care about this are esura and raidou but oh well.
> 
> *New Fate/Apocrypha Project to Be Launched by Type-Moon*



Color me interested. 

Fate/EXTRA is odd...but fun. Its like bits and pieces of the Fate universe mixed with some Matrix/Inception-like plot.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 4, 2011)

Mura said:


> The only ones who will probably care about this are esura and raidou but oh well.
> 
> *New Fate/Apocrypha Project to Be Launched by Type-Moon*



They're actually going along with it?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 4, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> They're actually going along with it?



By the looks of it yeah, it seems like they are. What do you know about it because I don't know too much about it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 4, 2011)

Is it an MMORPG?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

I want to play a new tri-Ace game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to play a new tri-Ace game.



Played Star Ocean 4?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

I already played that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 4, 2011)

Mura said:


> By the looks of it yeah, it seems like they are. What do you know about it because I don't know too much about it.



As it says, it was supposed to be an MMO


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 4, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> As it says, it was supposed to be an MMO



I see, well the concept of a fate MMO excites me so I'm glad they'll be going through with this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

MMOs are for hos.


----------



## Esura (Nov 4, 2011)

Fuck, I'm so going to kill Shinji and his pirate Servant. He is such a epic asswipe in Fate/EXTRA its not even funny.

And Saber is dumb aggro in this game. Shes down to fight in a heartbeat and all her comments are funny in the dungeon. AND she hates and want to kill Shinji too.


----------



## Esura (Nov 5, 2011)

Holy fucking shit this game is hard.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 5, 2011)

Finally picked up Prinny can I be the hero; but I still need to finish legend of heroes first


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fuck, I'm so going to kill Shinji and his pirate Servant. He is such a epic asswipe in Fate/EXTRA its not even funny.
> 
> And Saber is dumb aggro in this game. Shes down to fight in a heartbeat and all her comments are funny in the dungeon. AND she hates and want to kill Shinji too.



She feels like a female Gilgamesh if he wasn't a total dick. And with tits. Big ones.


----------



## Esura (Nov 5, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> She feels like a female Gilgamesh if he wasn't a total dick. And with tits. Big ones.



Yep, took the words right out of my key board.

And lol



			
				SaberExtra said:
			
		

> I was impressed by the commands you gave me earlier. Show me more of that dominance in the future!



I actually like this Saber better than Saber Arturia.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yep, took the words right out of my key board.
> 
> And lol
> 
> ...



I want to know more about my Italian goddess.


----------



## Esura (Nov 5, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I want to know more about my Italian goddess.



Oh you lameass, you stole my set theme.  I got some renders from Gelbooru and was going to do some stuff on Saber Nero. 

But what do you want to know? I'm actually somewhat familiar with Roman history, although as usual, Japan genderswap historic peeps.


----------



## Esura (Nov 5, 2011)

Fucking LOL

Aoko and Touko Aozaki is NPCs in this bitch.  I heard Arcueid is in this too as a Servant.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2011)

This saber is not arthur yes?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 5, 2011)

zenieth said:


> This saber is not arthur yes?



She's the  



> I heard Arcueid is in this too as a Servant.



I'm gonna dread fighting her. She's strong enough to one-shot you.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 6, 2011)

Nero's awesome compared to arthur

But Saber Caligula would be the best.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 6, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Nero's awesome compared to arthur
> 
> But Saber Caligula would be the best.



So an incestuous lesbo nutjob.


----------



## Esura (Nov 6, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So an incestuous lesbo nutjob.



That's what everyone is calling the playable Caster...well minus the incestuous part. 

I went male mc (Esura Aira) with Saber. After this playthrough I'll go female mc  Caster. What you roll with?

EDIT: Fate/EXTRA CCC looks dope (Saber Nero in a wedding dress ). Hope that gets localized. I done my part with this (got the LE and PSN version).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 6, 2011)

So I finally finished the Heaven's Feel route. Holy shit did this route just blow my mind. I've got so many emotions going everywhere that its hard to begin where to start. No doubt the best route in the game. I did check out the normal end in heaven's feel. Not cool type-moon, not cool.

I think rider became my new favorite character after seeing this route. Sakura right behind her.

It would be nice to see this get an anime adaptation but only if its done the right way, not half-assed like UBW.


----------



## Esura (Nov 6, 2011)

Mura said:


> So I finally finished the Heaven's Feel route. Holy shit did this route just blow my mind. I've got so many emotions going everywhere that its hard to begin where to start. No doubt the best route in the game. I did check out the normal end in heaven's feel. Not cool type-moon, not cool.
> 
> I think rider became my new favorite character after seeing this route. Sakura right behind her.
> 
> It would be nice to see this get an anime adaptation but only if its done the right way, not half-assed like UBW.



What the hell did I tell you mang! 

Everyone likes to ride on UBW "Bone in my sword" route shit but HF is where its at. Also...Heaven's Feel doesn't have a normal end...what are you talking about? There is no normal end. I remember there being a bad ending when I played it again and chose a different choice but...its bad.  There is only the awesome true ending with Shirou, Rider, and Sakura. And Sakura goes hard. Nice girls go hard always. Shirou is a lucky son of a bitch...kind of, living together with a nympho Master and her hot Servant with the occasional visits from Rin. 

Seriously, HF's Normal Ending sucks dick. Its as depressing as Akiha's Normal Ending and Hisui's True Ending (fuck you Kohaku) in Tsukihime. I need to finish Kohaku's route, my last route, in Tsukihime but I don't really want to now knowing that the bitch is bat shit crazy in Hisui's route.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> What the hell did I tell you mang!
> 
> Everyone likes to ride on UBW "Bone in my sword" route shit but HF is where its at. Also...Heaven's Feel doesn't have a normal end...what are you talking about? There is no normal end. I remember there being a bad ending when I played it again and chose a different choice but...its bad.  There is only the awesome true ending with Shirou, Rider, and Sakura. And Sakura goes hard. Nice girls go hard always. Shirou is a lucky son of a bitch...kind of, living together with a nympho Master and her hot Servant with the occasional visits from Rin.
> 
> Seriously, HF's Normal Ending sucks dick. Its as depressing as Akiha's Normal Ending and Hisui's True Ending (fuck you Kohaku) in Tsukihime. I need to finish Kohaku's route, my last route, in Tsukihime but I don't really want to now knowing that the bitch is bat shit crazy in Hisui's route.



"I am the bone of my sword" showed up in HF too so thats where its really at. That normal end is just so fucked up, I wonder what they were thinking when they made that. Shirou is always so damn lucky, having those hot chicks to himself. 

I started play hollow ataraxia after finishing up HF with that incomplete english patch. The story is translated for right now so until I see something I don't understand I'll continue playing it. Then I'm heading over to tsukihime and play that. Type-moon is officially my favorite company.


----------



## Esura (Nov 6, 2011)

Mura said:


> "I am the bone of my sword" showed up in HF too so thats where its really at. That normal end is just so fucked up, I wonder what they were thinking when they made that. Shirou is always so damn lucky, having those hot chicks to himself.
> 
> I started play hollow ataraxia after finishing up HF with that incomplete english patch. The story is translated for right now so until I see something I don't understand I'll continue playing it. Then I'm heading over to tsukihime and play that. *Type-moon is officially my favorite company.*



Same here, well at least one of my favs. Sucks it took me damn near the end of 2011 to become a fan. 

I heard that F/HA at 67% completion. I'm just going to hold out on it until they finish. I still need to watch the Fate anime, UBW movie, Fate/ZERO, read Take Moon manga, find Kagetsu Toya add on thingy for Tsukihime, and most importantly, finish the awesomesauce that is Fate/EXTRA. I also need to watch Kara no Kyokai too. Oh my aching backlog.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Same here, well at least one of my favs. *Sucks it took me damn near the end of 2011 to become a fan.*
> 
> I heard that F/HA at 67% completion. I'm just going to hold out on it until they finish. I still need to watch the Fate anime, UBW movie, Fate/ZERO, read Take Moon manga, find Kagetsu Toya add on thingy for Tsukihime, and most importantly, finish the awesomesauce that is Fate/EXTRA. I also need to watch Kara no Kyokai too. Oh my aching backlog.



Yeah, we're just a little late to the party, thats all.

We're both backed up with type-moon shit we gotta do so I feel your pain. Too bad mirror moon isn't translating F/HA or it may have been done by now but no use complaining now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 6, 2011)

Esura, maybe you can help me out with or maybe raidou can, I don't know. I'm missing a CG from the HF route and I wanted to see if you have it. Maybe either one of you could tell me how to get it. As you can see its the most bottom right pic next to Ilya.


----------



## Esura (Nov 6, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yeah, we're just a little late to the party, thats all.
> 
> We're both backed up with type-moon shit we gotta do so I feel your pain. Too bad mirror moon isn't translating F/HA or it may have been done by now but no use complaining now.


Its nice to know that F/HA isn't really that much of a true sequel to F/SN...from what I heard, so I wouldn't feel bad about missing it. People calling it a fan-disc or something, I dunno.

I have Fate/unlimited codes and Fate/EXTRA on my PSP. Playing EXTRA makes me realize that they have something nice here in video games. Fate on games...well actual interactive video games has some potential for some charming gameplay elements. This is the first Image epoch RPG I played but it got me hyped about Black Rock Shooter now.

It would be nice if there was more choices of Servants to use though.


Mura said:


> Esura, maybe you can help me out with or maybe raidou can, I don't know. I'm missing a CG from the HF route and I wanted to see if you have it. Maybe either one of you could tell me how to get it. As you can see its the most bottom right pic next to Ilya.



Actually....I have less pics than that, although I do have the pic thats next to Illya (its Angra Mainyu or some shit), I just don't have the bloody Emiya pic and you seem to have a whole extra section of pics that I don't have. Damn, are you getting all the dead ins too?

I am getting all the endings for Tsukihime though. I like F/SN better though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its nice to know that F/HA isn't really that much of a true sequel to F/SN...from what I heard, so I wouldn't feel bad about missing it. People calling it a fan-disc or something, I dunno.
> 
> I have Fate/unlimited codes and Fate/EXTRA on my PSP. Playing EXTRA makes me realize that they have something nice here in video games. Fate on games...well actual interactive video games has some potential for some charming gameplay elements. This is the first Image epoch RPG I played but it got me hyped about Black Rock Shooter now.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I got all 40 dead ends so maybe thats why I have some pics you don't. So thats Angra Manyu? When the hell was that after the Ilya pic? I really don't feel like going through the game for one CG pic but I'm a completionist dammit.


----------



## Esura (Nov 6, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yeah, I got all 40 dead ends so maybe thats why I have some pics you don't. So thats Angra Manyu? When the hell was that after the Ilya pic? I really don't feel like going through the game for one CG pic but *I'm a completionist dammit.*



Because of that and my inner jealousy, I almost want to go through the game again just to not be out done.

Well, I almost got Tsukihime 100% completely done so....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Because of that and my inner jealousy, I almost want to go through the game again just to not be out done.
> 
> *Well, I almost got Tsukihime 100% completely done so*....



Yeah, you got me beat there. I hope to touch tsukihime soon so I can get started on that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 6, 2011)

r these games fighters or visual novel/text heavy style games?  Ive seen the melty blood games that look like fighters, but all this talk about routes this, sounds more like text based visual novel style games.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> What the hell did I tell you mang!
> 
> Everyone likes to ride on UBW "Bone in my sword" route shit but HF is where its at. Also...Heaven's Feel doesn't have a normal end...what are you talking about? There is no normal end. I remember there being a bad ending when I played it again and chose a different choice but...its bad.  There is only the awesome true ending with Shirou, Rider, and Sakura. And Sakura goes hard. Nice girls go hard always. Shirou is a lucky son of a bitch...kind of, living together with a nympho Master and her hot Servant with the occasional visits from Rin.
> 
> Seriously, HF's Normal Ending sucks dick. Its as depressing as Akiha's Normal Ending and *Hisui's True Ending* (fuck you Kohaku) in Tsukihime. I need to finish Kohaku's route, my last route, in Tsukihime but I don't really want to now knowing that the bitch is bat shit crazy in Hisui's route.



What is this true end you speak of? All I remember is this ending where Kohaku becomes a Nanaya.



Mura said:


> Esura, maybe you can help me out with or maybe raidou can, I don't know. I'm missing a CG from the HF route and I wanted to see if you have it. Maybe either one of you could tell me how to get it. As you can see its the most bottom right pic next to Ilya.



Did you get the Normal End and True Ends?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 6, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Did you get the Normal End and True Ends?



Yeah, I got both true and normal but I'm still missing a CG. Don't have any idea what to do.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 6, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yeah, I got both true and normal but I'm still missing a CG. Don't have any idea what to do.



Try checking through this.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 6, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Try checking through this.



Hmm, just by looking its hard to see what I missed but I'll see what I can do, thanks.


----------



## Esura (Nov 6, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> r these games fighters or visual novel/text heavy style games?  Ive seen the melty blood games that look like fighters, but all this talk about routes this, sounds more like text based visual novel style games.


Visual novel. Its extremely text heavy. If you don't like reading, don't play...er read em. I love reading though, whether its a novel, visual novel game, an encyclopedia, comic book, manga, whatever. Its possibly my third favorite hobby besides playing video games and watching anime/hentai/porn.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> What is this true end you speak of? All I remember is this ending where Kohaku becomes a Nanaya.


Oh, that's the good ending.

True Ending is...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shiki finding out that Kohaku is responsible for making SHIKI go crazy and making the Tohno blood in Akiha more active. She was also responsible for having SHIKI kill Tohno Makihisa (the pops). She wanted to kill every single Tohno family member, and she succeeded. Akiha died protecting Kohaku from SHIKI, and Kohaku knew she would do it and she set it up for it to happen. When you confront her about it (with your knife), she kills herself with a fucking sword. Shiki then becomes head of the Tohno and him and his new ho Hisui leaves the mansion.




Good Ending is more or less the same thing except....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kohaku doesn't die from her poison suicide as Shiki kills the poison with the knife but she loses her memories. She decides to use the name Shiki Nanaya because she likes how it sounds and she doesn't like the name Kohaku anymore or some shit. Akiha lives and Shiki and Hisui is still shacking and fucking in the mansion.




Either way, fuck Kohaku, fuck that emotionless evil bitch I don't want to do her route now, because that means Shiki will shack with that crazy bitch.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 6, 2011)

> answering a rhetorical question


----------



## Esura (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh, I don't like Far Side routes at all. Too fucking gloomy and depressing. Don't see why these routes are more popular than Arcueid's and Ciel's routes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay so are the melty blood game spinoffs in fighter style or do melty blood VN games exist in addition to the fighters.


----------



## Esura (Nov 7, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Okay so are the melty blood game spinoffs in fighter style or do melty blood VN games exist in addition to the fighters.



Melty Blood is a fighting game spin off of Tsukihime featuring tons of characters from that VN, although from what Raidou and Mura told me, the Melty Blood games have their own stories in game too, like Blazblue.

What route does Melty Blood follow Raidou?

EDIT: Shit, I need to go to a sig thread for a request....my "copy" of Photoshop is acting wonky on that lame shit. So generic shit set atm.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 7, 2011)

I only know of the melty blood 1 and 2 anime. That follows Acrueids good ending, with her alive and in a quasi relationship with shiki. In comes new character Sion, she is from I believe the atlantian race, and is an uber genius but she accidentally got turned into a vampire and is trying to turn back, or kill all vampires, forget which. I think its still ongoing despite Melty blood 2 already going, so I dont know exactly what happens with Sion, but of course like Tsukhime women, she wants what shiki is offering.


----------



## Esura (Nov 7, 2011)

Wait....there is a Melty Blood anime? I know there is a manga but never heard of an anime of it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Melty Blood is a fighting game spin off of Tsukihime featuring tons of characters from that VN, although from what Raidou and Mura told me, the Melty Blood games have their own stories in game too, like Blazblue.
> 
> *What route does Melty Blood follow Raidou?*
> 
> EDIT: Shit, I need to go to a sig thread for a request....my "copy" of Photoshop is acting wonky on that lame shit. So generic shit set atm.





Kira U. Masaki said:


> I only know of the melty blood 1 and 2 anime. *That follows Acrueids good ending*, with her alive and in a quasi relationship with shiki. In comes new character Sion, she is from I believe the atlantian race, and is an uber genius but she accidentally got turned into a vampire and is trying to turn back, or kill all vampires, forget which. I think its still ongoing despite Melty blood 2 already going, so I dont know exactly what happens with Sion, but of course like Tsukhime women, she wants what shiki is offering.



It's based off the fabled Satsuki route. Hence why she's alive in MB.



Esura said:


> Wait....there is a Melty Blood anime? I know there is a manga but never heard of an anime of it.



There's no Melty Blood anime (I wish). He meant manga.


----------



## Esura (Nov 7, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's based off the fabled Satsuki route. Hence why she's alive in MB.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no Melty Blood anime (I wish). He meant manga.



Wait....Satsuki route doesn't even exist. 

That means Melty Blood's story is just some jumbled mess; excuses to fight with Tsukihime characters.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait....Satsuki route doesn't even exist.
> 
> That means Melty Blood's story is just some jumbled mess; excuses to fight with Tsukihime characters.



It was supposed to be in it but nope. But supposedly the idea of a remake of Tsukihime came and something about Sacchin's route finally being in it.


----------



## Esura (Nov 7, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It was supposed to be in it but nope. But supposedly the idea of a remake of Tsukihime came and something about Sacchin's route finally being in it.


I wonder how her route would be. You can't save the bitch without some plot breaking device, unless you end up saving her before she gets turned or something I dunno.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> I wonder how her route would be. You can't save the bitch without some plot breaking device, unless you end up saving her before she gets turned or something I dunno.



No she still becomes a Vampire. Though the whole part about her replacing Nero's spot as a Dead Apostle was supposed to be more elaborate as opposed to finding out through Melty Blood.


----------



## Esura (Nov 7, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> No she still becomes a Vampire. Though the whole part about her replacing Nero's spot as a Dead Apostle was supposed to be more elaborate as opposed to finding out through Melty Blood.



 wow...

Do Shiki get with her in Melty Blood?

EDIT: Wow, character in Fate/EXTRA actually says, "shit just got real" wooow. Love this damn game man. Image epoch is a beast, I must play Black Rock Shooter asap.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome sig esura, I was hoping you were watching carnival phantasm.

Have you seen episode 6?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2011)

Been playing Valkyrie Profile on the PSP all weekend.


Damn, I forgot how awesome this game is. The music, the action, the story (ok, maybe not so much the story). It's epic.

The voice acting is atrocious, and there's no way to turn it off or switch to Japanese, but it's the only major flaw in the otherwise perfect game.


----------



## Esura (Nov 7, 2011)

Mura said:


> Awesome sig esura, I was hoping you were watching carnival phantasm.
> 
> Have you seen episode 6?



I have it on my PS3 but sadly I haven't watched it yet.  

I want to try to finish Fate/EXTRA first. But speaking of Fate/EXTRA....MOTHERFUCKING BITCH COCK SUCK DICK!!! ARRGHGH I have to go back a bunch of hours because someone told me I answered Saber's question wrong and wont be able to max out her Matrix Level now.

Fuck...I'm pissed. 

Nope....I'm not starting over. Going back would mean going back to Week 1 and fuck that. My Saber is powerful now dammit. Fuck. I didn't realize our servant had fucking Matrix levels.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> wow...
> 
> Do Shiki get with her in Melty Blood?
> 
> EDIT: Wow, character in Fate/EXTRA actually says, "shit just got real" wooow. Love this damn game man. Image epoch is a beast, I must play Black Rock Shooter asap.



I just beaten Rider a while ago. Jesus Christ, Servant fights play no games. Her Noble Phantasm nearly killed me. Now I have to fight Robin Hood next aka Kiritsugu 2.0.


----------



## Esura (Nov 7, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I just beaten Rider a while ago. Jesus Christ, Servant fights play no games. Her Noble Phantasm nearly killed me. Now I have to fight *Robin Hood* next aka Kiritsugu 2.0.



Oh you suck for that. I was trying to guess Dan's servant. 

And who are you using again? How the hell didn't you kill Rider before she used her Noble Phantasm? If you using Saber, she goes down pretty damn easy if you max out her Matrix level.

Maybe cause I was like at level 13 when I fought her with a C rank in STR but, she was easymodo. I hope other Servant fights are more difficult. 

EDIT: Oh, did you get a golden question from your Servant? I'm still not sure how this maxing out your own Servant's Matrix level supposed to work and I don't know if there is a right or wrong answer. I was given three questions to ask Saber on Day 4 of the first week and I chose the second one...but I'm not sure if that's right cause they don't tell you which one is right. At least I know she is a bisexual now.


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2011)

Is this game PSP onry? I wanna play it on PSN.


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2011)

I meant I wanna play it on my PS3 because someone stole my PSP. 

I'm trying to get into this fate/stay *BULLSHEEEEEEEEEEEET* cause I'm watching fate/zero.


----------



## Esura (Nov 7, 2011)

The World said:


> I meant I wanna play it on my PS3 because someone stole my PSP.
> 
> I'm trying to get into this fate/stay *BULLSHEEEEEEEEEEEET* cause I'm watching fate/zero.



PSPs are cheap as shit dude and they'll only be cheaper in the coming months due to VITA.

Because VITAs lack UMD drives and I only plan on buying PSN versions of only my top five PSP games, I need to keep a PSP on hand.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 7, 2011)

I wonder how long till VITA is hacked, I need my custom firmware.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 7, 2011)

Wait is FE localzied?? Fuuuuuck


----------



## Esura (Nov 7, 2011)

You are so damn late. 

We've been talking about it for several pages.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I wonder how long till VITA is hacked, I need my custom firmware.



Yeah, I wonder that myself. I want to never buy games on the Vita.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 7, 2011)

I asked before but was ignored. and knowing you guys import or at least some of you, i figured that was the case.


----------



## Esura (Nov 7, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> I asked before but was ignored. and knowing you guys import or at least some of you, i figured that was the case.



I don't import RPGs. Its like a non-Japanese speaking person importing a JPN book. Its why I refuse to import Type 0. RPGs generally requires a bit of reading so no to the JPN only RPGs.

I do import fighting games or hack n slash though, and I'm considering importing the DVD version of Fate/Stay Night just for collection sake even though I already have the game English patched on my PC. I'm waiting for income tax for that though.

But, yeah Fate/EXTRA came out on the 1st of this month here. For a PSP game based off a niche IP, it sure has a lot of discussions on the net everywhere but here. I believe only me and Raidou has it on this board.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gonna go get it with SS now: awesome


----------



## Esura (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey Raidou, this will help you get Matrix level Es for all the enemies.



I have no fucking clue how to get Matrix E for my own servant Saber though...like no clue.

EDIT: LOL Saber Nero's praises in the room border on sexually suggestive...or at least how that shit sounds to me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 7, 2011)

Wait a minute I thought Acrueid went to sleep only in the "canon/true" ending; but yea I meant the manga; but how does Melty blood follow Satsuki's ending, she is not alive nor a vampire in Melty  Blood, manga atleast, she is either dead or never appears, same thing with Melty Blood 2. 

They do introduce a new character in Melty Blood II though, some little girl in Chinese clothing, who is part of the branch Tono family where Shiki stayed, and wants her onichan back.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2011)

I've actually completed Jiminy's Journal 100% on Kingdom Hearts.

...

I don't know where to go now in life.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 7, 2011)

I did everything in KH, good times. I cant decide what was harder beating Seiphiroth in the Coliseum or hit that one enemy in the air for 100 consecutive hits.


----------



## Esura (Nov 7, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Wait a minute I thought Acrueid went to sleep only in the "canon/true" ending; but yea I meant the manga; but how does Melty blood follow Satsuki's ending, she is not alive nor a vampire in Melty  Blood, manga atleast, she is either dead or never appears, same thing with Melty Blood 2.
> 
> They do introduce a new character in Melty Blood II though, some little girl in Chinese clothing, who is part of the branch Tono family where Shiki stayed, and wants her onichan back.



All the endings are canon in Nasuverse from what I understand.


Some more Saber quotes!



> My Master is out of your Master's league. Your Master is already as good as dead. Because of my Master, in spite of his lack of experience, works so hard. And looks adorable trying! You may think my Master is a chick; with me by his side, my Master will grow into a big, strong bird.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> All the endings are canon in Nasuverse from what I understand.
> 
> 
> Some more Saber quotes!



By definition only one ending can be canon, you could arguably have an alternative verse or several like in Marvel; but only one can be considered canon while everything else is a spinoff. And I dont mean this as some insult to you Esura. 

I never like it when people try to pander to several groups as to not offend anyone like with crap like Amagi SS or what they try to do with the newer wrgps like Mass Effect and Dragon Age, with multiple "canon" endings. Despite whatever Bioware says, there is only one story line in mass effect and dragon age that are canon and if they ever made a film or thats the story that would be used. 

To me crap like this is no different than leaving something open ended, except worse.


----------



## Esura (Nov 7, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> By definition only one ending can be canon, you could arguably have an alternative verse or several like in Marvel; but only one can be considered canon while everything else is a spinoff. *And I dont mean this as some insult to you Esura.*
> 
> I never like it when people try to pander to several groups as to not offend anyone like with crap like Amagi SS or what they try to do with the newer wrgps like Mass Effect and Dragon Age, with multiple "canon" endings. Despite whatever Bioware says, there is only one story line in mass effect and dragon age that are canon and if they ever made a film or thats the story that would be used.
> 
> To me crap like this is no different than leaving something open ended, except worse.



I actually agree with you and was something I discussed earlier. 

F/SN and Tsukihime are supposed to fall under alternate continuity/ multiverse (barely) though, at least if we go by TV tropes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 7, 2011)

Type Moon and Touhou are so great I give them the pass, but it really does get annoying with stuff like ME and others. I believe Bioware trotted out some stupid line like we want everyone to feel like their play-through is the real play-through or some such crap. 

Let me tell you something folks, if you are a chick and make a female protganoist then your playthrough is most def. not canon. Just take a look at the cover of both games. 

At least Bioshock when they pulled that alt ending junk all but admitted the real ending is saving all the little sisters, although I actually admit ruling as the king of rapture is probably a better ending. 

I know we are talking about rpgs, but did anyone get MW3, I just went out to get some groceries and so a line of at least a few hundred people waiting for it. Why? I can understand waiting for some rare limited edition rpg, but a crappy fps; I can almost guarantee Skyrim wont have even a quarter of that long of a line, and its Elder Scrolls.


----------



## Esura (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm not getting MW3, fuck that noise. I still need to get MGS Collection, KOFXIII, and UMvC3. Possibly some other stuff.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm waiting to get MW3 when it's used for like $30 or less.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh you suck for that. I was trying to guess Dan's servant.
> 
> And who are you using again? How the hell didn't you kill Rider before she used her Noble Phantasm? If you using Saber, she goes down pretty damn easy if you max out her Matrix level.
> 
> ...



Matrix Level E helps but trying to figure out the counters gets out of hand at times. Not to mention she hits hard and her NP nearly killed me from 3.5/4 of my health. I was level 10.

As for the questions, the first one I picked was the one about how she has this imperial air about her and the second one being that she's an idol. Since the fact that she's an artist before being an emperor. So any questions involving her being an artist are gonna pop up I guess.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 8, 2011)

If they just released Golden Sun on the PSN then I will buy the game.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 8, 2011)

I just found out chrono cross, ff5 and 6 are going to be on the PSN soon and while looking through the store I found chrono trigger, on top of that I still need to get ff9 and the MGS HD collection is very soon, plus skyrim is in a few days and I have to pick up BF3 soon... MY WALLET 

dat psn store... oh how I love you for bringing my ps1 games! They need to bust out ff4 and tales of eternia as well.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Nov 8, 2011)

Legend of Dragoon


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> Legend of Dragoon



Trying to make me sick? :S


Man, that game was wretched.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Nov 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Trying to make me sick? :S
> 
> 
> Man, that game was wretched.



I just finished playing FF VIII, now i've started my 3rd playthrough of the Legend of Dragoon. This shit is still as awesome as I remember. Sony needs to give this game a sequel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd play a sequel if they had a decent battle system.


----------



## Esura (Nov 8, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Matrix Level E helps but trying to figure out the counters gets out of hand at times. Not to mention she hits hard and her NP nearly killed me from 3.5/4 of my health. I was level 10.
> 
> As for the questions, the first one I picked was the one about how she has this imperial air about her and the second one being that she's an idol. Since the fact that she's an artist before being an emperor. So any questions involving her being an artist are gonna pop up I guess.


Actually, I found out what you pick for questions don't really matter, just getting access to the golden questions is enough. People have been reading the Fate/EXTRA wiki wrong so...yeah. Only the playable Caster has one question that affects you getting her Matrix E. So I'm not worried now. Just make sure you grind a lot in Arena and use a bunch of items and shit. That affects you getting the golden questions on those predetermined days.

But Rider was so fucking dumb easy. Maybe its because I put every single point I had into STR making it C rank. I two shot regular enemies. Now its at A and...yeah. Dan was no match for me. My Saber is a beast but she is starting to become a glass cannon after Dan's match so I'm boosting her END to D atm but it will be at B before long. Don't really need MAGIC boosted but before the end of the game AGI and LUCK will be at D or C. Just as long as I have STR and END at A its all cool. I was at level 18-19 when I fought Dan, and I'm at 20 right now in Week 3 on the first floor of that level and I think level requirment for this week is...18. I predict being level 22 or 23 before week is over, maybe more.

I heard Caster and Archer requires more thought in point usage which is why they are considered harder to use than Saber.

One thing I don't understand is why people using Caster right now though. From my understanding, NG+ carries over your items, random enemy pattern data, and Formal Wear. Caster is considered hard mode but considering I mastered the data of every enemy I fought thus far, Caster would be easy mode in NG+. And if someone do a NG+ with Saber after using Caster the game would be even easier. Once you know the pattern, you can't lose...literally, unless you get stunned or something. I actually understood Rider's and enemy Archer's pattern before the Elimination Battle when I fought them in the Arena which is why they got soloed.

EDIT: Sup crazymtf, I see you lurking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

Agreed. 


We need VP3. VP2 was pretty damn awesome, if I say so myself. It's easily my favorite PS2 game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 8, 2011)

I've noticed that the more you increase speed, the more of the attack patterns are given away.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 8, 2011)

SMT series easily one of best RPGs for Ps2, along with a handful of tothers like Dark Cloud. Never could finish 2 though...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

I never finished Persona 3.

Beat VP2 twice though, and I'm going to play it again after I'm done beating VP.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Nov 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's easily my favorite PS2 game.



my favourite ps 2 RPG is DQ VIII with Odin's sphere a very close second. I still need to play VP2 though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

I thought DQVIII was a step back from DQVII (DQIX even more so), but it was pretty fun.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 8, 2011)

OS pwns, though currently stuck cause of the damn wizards that teleport and take no damage in Cornelius's epilouge. 

Same with VP2- those damned bees in the mine/other place with their high phy def and attack that kill my mages.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't remember any bees. 


Then again, it has been a few years. I remember the main character's sexy thighs the most.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 8, 2011)

They looked like bees and you could only kill the fuckers with magic. Tried raping them with three/two mages plus Alicia and did almost no damage. it was rape.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm playing Xenogears and Grandia right now, Xenogears is so confusing I don't know where to start lol but outside of that.. Chrono Cross is my fav.. cause that is one of the few rpg's I actually beat without rage quitting.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Nov 8, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> I'm playing Xenogears and Grandia right now, Xenogears is so confusing I don't know where to start lol but outside of that.. *Chrono Cross* is my fav.. cause that is one of the few rpg's I actually beat without rage quitting.



Fuck yeah. I'm one of the few that actually prefer cross to trigger. But overall I love the chrono series.

I need to go back to Xenogears, I quit in the shitty sewers. I was enjoying the storyline before I quit too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> They looked like bees and you could only kill the fuckers with magic. Tried raping them with three/two mages plus Alicia and did almost no damage. it was rape.


I'm sure I'll come across those soon enough. 



Hugo Hill said:


> Fuck yeah. I'm one of the few that actually prefer cross to trigger. But overall I love the chrono series.



BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Hugo Hill (Nov 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm sure I'll come across those soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY!



lol, I just enjoyed the twist when Lynx switched bodies with surge. My mind was fucked throughout that entire sequence. I was why did surge just shank kidd:amazed. then all of a sudden I'm playing Lynx, and I'm fighting serge.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 8, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> lol, I just enjoyed the twist when Lynx switched bodies with surge. My mind was fucked throughout that entire sequence. I was why did surge just shank kidd:amazed. then all of a sudden I'm playing Lynx, and I'm fighting serge.



That part got me as well,  Lynx is one of the underrated villains in gaming to me.. another good twist I wasn't expecting was Harle role as a Dragon God.. that blew me out as well.. she was such a good character


----------



## Esura (Nov 8, 2011)

My Saber be Han Solo-ing enemies so much it ain't even funny. 

Lv. 22 Saber

Strength - A
Defense - C
Magic - E
Agility - E
Luck - E

And I'm on Week 3 Day 5. This game is so easy....EAAAASSSEEE!!! Easiest RPG I've ever played in my LIIIIFFFEE, like KH2 easy!!! I'm not even using GameFAQs either! 

I hope playing as Caster would prove more challenging. I still love this game though but I'm steaming through this game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't even remember anything about Chrono Cross. I beat the game, but I just don't remember any of it.

The weird Lynx shit has a familiar ring to it though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> My Saber be Han Solo-ing enemies so much it ain't even funny.
> 
> Lv. 22 Saber
> 
> ...





Archer bromance.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't even remember anything about Chrono Cross. I beat the game, but I just don't remember any of it.
> 
> The weird Lynx shit has a familiar ring to it though.



He was the panther dude and Serge Father... been a long time since I played it myself.. beat it with the true ending and never touch it again lol.. ironically since I never beat Chrono Trigger


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2011)

Huh I remember Lynx being playable for part of the game but I dont recall him being Serge's father.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 8, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Huh I remember Lynx being playable for part of the game but I dont recall him being Serge's father.


He was, his father somehow transformed due to Fate trying to kill Serge... Serge worst fear was a panther i think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> He was the panther dude and Serge Father... been a long time since I played it myself.. beat it with the true ending and never touch it again lol.. ironically since I never beat Chrono Trigger



I need to google the endings or something. Spoil it for me.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I need to google the endings or something. Spoil it for me.



Naw.. it wouldn't impact the same as some of those endings are quite hilarious... I think it was one ending where salt, pepper, and the awesome that is Pierre decided to go into the Viper Manor and never came back i think lol


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2011)

Was that reveled in the ending or the game, I back handed the final boss without knowing about the stupid steps needed to get the true ending, so I missed out on that; I know that in the true ending there is a photo of a grown up Kidd and Serge together but thats about it. I do know that Harly was Kidd though.

But I would really like one more game, or could we at least get a translation of radical dreamers.


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Archer bromance.


LOL at dat thuggin' love. :33

 I am the bone of my sword 
 Steel is my body and fire is my blood 
 I have created over a thousand blades 
 Unknown to Death, Nor known to Life 
 Have withstood pain to create many weapons 
 Yet, those hands will never hold anything 
 So as I pray, unlimited blade works.

Oh fuck I think I may go Archer on NG+ instead of Caster. Thank you very much dammit. 


EDIT: When I think about it, I liked UBW. What single handedly made me dislike it was Shirou to be honest, otherwise it would have been second best.


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

Guys, if you have a modded PSPs, I found some ported VNs, in English.



I think I'm going to resoft mod my PSP now....it'll be more convenient to play eroge on my PSP than my PC considering the off chance a H scene pops up, and my computer is in the living room.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Guys, if you have a modded PSPs, I found some ported VNs, in English.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to resoft mod my PSP now....it'll be more convenient to play eroge on my PSP than my PC considering the off chance a H scene pops up, *and my computer is in the living room. *



Yes, I can see where that could be an issue. I'm telling ya, you should have a PC in your own room while having one in the living room. Make your life so much easier.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2011)

PSP hentai sex porn snuff huh?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 9, 2011)

*Is Sol Trigger Imageepoch?s Next Self Published RPG?*


----------



## Gnome (Nov 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> PSP hentai sex porn snuff huh?



Is that what the kids are playing these days?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2011)

Mura said:


> *Is Sol Trigger Imageepoch?s Next Self Published RPG?*


Never heard of 'em.


Gnome said:


> Is that what the kids are playing these days?



I guess so. At least that's what Esura is playing.


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

Mura, I'm trying buddy! 

I do have a laptop but its an old Mac laptop so...yeah. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Never heard of 'em.
> 
> 
> I guess so. At least that's what Esura is playing.



I'm not a kid despite you being an old man. I take care of my business.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2011)

You take care of your penis. 



> Square Enix is releasing more PSOne Classics on the PlayStation Network this holiday season. First up is the controversial Chrono Cross, which is available today. Next comes Final Fantasy V, which is coming out on November 22. Finally, Final Fantasy VI will be released on December 6. All titles will retail for $9.99.



Chrono Cross lookin' tempting.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Mura, I'm trying buddy!
> 
> *I do have a laptop but its an old Mac laptop so...yeah. *
> 
> ...



Yeah....I know how much fail Macs are. I think you said you wanted to use your income tax to buy something but why not use it to buy a PC for your room?


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You take care of your penis.


In your mouth I bet.


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yeah....I know how much fail Macs are. I think you said you wanted to use your income tax to buy something but why not use it to buy a PC for your room?



Because I.....never thought about it actually. 

That's not a bad idea....:33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> In your mouth I bet.





You take it back.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Because I.....never thought about it actually.
> 
> That's not a bad idea....:33



Don't decide quickly right now but think about it. I think you said you wanted to buy the tsukihime VN with that so give it some thought.


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You take it back.






Mura said:


> Don't decide quickly right now but think about it. I think you said you wanted to buy the* tsukihime VN* with that so give it some thought.


Oh hell no, I don't have that much money.

I found Fate/Stay Night for around 90 bucks brand new on some Japanese site. I usually get one big thing with my income tax and the rest goes to clearing my bills out. If I have some left, I go buy something I normally wouldn't buy under normal circumstances. I would not buy F/SN under normal circumstances. But I don't really need F/SN,  although I don't need a laptop either it would come in handy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 9, 2011)

What exactly was controversial about Chrono Cross? Granted they killed of the titular character and everyone else from the first game but still.


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> What exactly was controversial about Chrono Cross? Granted they killed of the titular character and everyone else from the first game but still.



Its only controversial to fans. I never played it but I never heard anything bad about it from anyone at all other than the vocal die hard Chrono Trigger fans. A large swath of people do love Chrono Cross. I would like to play it one of these days though.

And got damn people love this Rin gif. The amount of rep I've been getting off that gif is crazy.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 9, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> What exactly was controversial about Chrono Cross? Granted they killed of the titular character and everyone else from the first game but still.



I don't know myself.. Chrono Cross was an excellent game.. guess the lack of Magus.. although we never found out what happen to him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2011)

Chrono Cross is on PSN. Maybe it's time to play it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 9, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> What exactly was controversial about Chrono Cross? Granted they killed of the titular character and everyone else from the first game but still.



You just answered your own question.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 9, 2011)

Get it.. its well worth the money!!

I wonder why Square Enix never went anywhere with this series after Cross... It's so much better of a series than half the other garbage they been producing


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 9, 2011)

Because only FF makes them monies.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> Fuck yeah. I'm one of the few that actually prefer cross to trigger. But overall I love the chrono series.
> 
> I need to go back to Xenogears, I quit in the shitty sewers. I was enjoying the storyline before I quit too.



Cross is my fav jrpg ahead of trigger and ff6 which are tied for second. Everything about cross just made me... happy.



> Chrono Cross is on PSN. Maybe it's time to play it.



I NEED IT, but I have no credit card, but I can use a pre paid visa... GRAAAAH I MUST OBTAIN IT


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

serger989 said:


> Cross is my fav jrpg ahead of trigger and ff6 which are tied for second. Everything about cross just made me... happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED IT, but I have no credit card, but I can use a pre paid visa... GRAAAAH I MUST OBTAIN IT



Just buy a PSN card from Gamestop or *insert random convenience or grocery store*.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 9, 2011)

serger989 said:


> Cross is my fav jrpg ahead of trigger and ff6 which are tied for second. Everything about cross just made me... happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED IT, but I have no credit card, but I can use a pre paid visa... GRAAAAH I MUST OBTAIN IT



Game was literally perfect 
and I never forget the one enemy on the game that was like a boss fight to me... took me over an hour to defeat him.. I did an attack well over 1500 damage like 30 minutes into the fight and he still didn't die.. but the game has some epic characters in it.. Starky, Glen, Pierre, Kid, Norris are just some


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey heads up guys, apparently they made a fan made sequel to Chrono Trigger , called Chrono Trigger Flames of Eternity, one user on this site has a link the dl


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

Another Fate/EXTRA quote after saving Rin from Rani at the cost of a Command Seal!

Rin Tousaka - ...You! What were you thinking?!
Male MC - Rin goes from comatose to bitch in three seconds flat.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 10, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Hey heads up guys, apparently they made a fan made sequel to Chrono Trigger , called Chrono Trigger Flames of Eternity, one user on this site has a link the dl



Yeah, it's called me.





> Another Fate/EXTRA quote after saving Rin from Rani at the cost of a Command Seal!
> 
> Rin Tousaka - ...You! What were you thinking?!
> Male MC - Rin goes from comatose to bitch in three seconds flat.



That's Rin alright. Though I wonder who'd win in a bitch off, Rin or Akiha?


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That's Rin alright. Though I wonder who'd win in a bitch off, Rin or Akiha?



Akiha, no questions asked. Unless we are talking about Fate/EXTRA Rin, because she is much more of a bitch than regular F/SN Rin.

Did anyone ever find Akiha's route to be the most oddest in terms of ero scenes? Shiki was down to fuck his "sister" no questions asked. There was no build up to any kind of relationship beyond brother and sister relationship for them. Arcueid did mention how she thought Shiki had a sister complex or something when she sent that succubus to him.

Arcueid route remains the best route imo. The only one that had a sex scene that did not consist of regenerating mana or some other bullshit reason to have sex.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Akiha, no questions asked. Unless we are talking about Fate/EXTRA Rin, because she is much more of a bitch than regular F/SN Rin.
> 
> Did anyone ever find Akiha's route to be the most oddest in terms of ero scenes? Shiki was down to fuck his "sister" no questions asked. There was no build up to any kind of relationship beyond brother and sister relationship for them. Arcueid did mention how she thought Shiki had a sister complex or something when she sent that succubus to him.
> 
> Arcueid route remains the best route imo. The only one that had a sex scene that did not consist of regenerating mana or some other bullshit reason to have sex.



The Tsukihime manga takes Arc's route and injects that shit with steroids. I consider it better than canon. Especially, especialfuckingly dat ending.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Because only FF makes them monies.



Correction: FFXIII makes them most monies. That's all they make anymore is spin-offs of that horrible game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 10, 2011)

How did Deus Ex do? I heard it wasnt bad.


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The Tsukihime manga takes Arc's route and injects that shit with steroids. I consider it better than canon. Especially, especialfuckingly dat ending.


I want to read it now. I'll check it out once I finish Kohaku's route in Tsukihime.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Correction: FFXIII makes them most monies. That's all they make anymore is spin-offs of that horrible game.



What spin off? FFXIII-2 is a sequel and Versus XIII isn't even done yet. Type-0 has no relations to FFXIII anymore.

If you are going to bitch, at least know what you are bitching about.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 10, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> How did Deus Ex do? I heard it wasnt bad.



Deus Ex is god.


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

Deus Ex HR is pretty damn good, and I'm suprised I enjoyed it as much as I did.

That, Catherine, and Fate/EXTRA are tied for my personal GOTY this year. Maybe KOFXIII too if it turns out swell.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 10, 2011)

SE would probably be hemorrhaging money if it weren't for them taking up the role as publisher recently.


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

SE makes quite a bit of money off their handheld output, although SE published many games not developed by them in the past as well so this isn't recent behavior at all. They have been a big publisher for awhile. Pretty much ever since the merger SE been pursuing other avenues for profit.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 10, 2011)

SE would hemorrhage money if they ever released FF7 remake; although I feel the longer they postpone the less I am sure it will sell. 

I def. want to try DE , ive been hearing about that game since the first one.


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> SE would hemorrhage money if they ever released FF7 remake; although I feel the longer they postpone the less I am sure it will sell.
> 
> I def. want to try DE , ive been hearing about that game since the first one.



The timing of a FFVII remake isn't now so I don't see the point of one right now. I actually think it would be wise if they wait for their 20th anniversary for FFVII, which would be 2017. They could do a whole campaign on it and have it sell bucketloads. I have a feeling that if VITA takes off, the remake would be on it instead of PS4/Xbox Next.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> What spin off? FFXIII-2 is a sequel and Versus XIII isn't even done yet. Type-0 has no relations to FFXIII anymore.
> 
> If you are going to bitch, at least know what you are bitching about.


Type-O is still FFXIII Agito no matter what you say. Spin-off.

Versus is a spin-off.

FFXIII-2 is a spin-off. There are no such things as Final Fantasy Sequels--only spin-offs. 

FFX-2 was a spin-off that featured the Spice Girls.
After Years was a FFIV spin-off.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 10, 2011)

Cant decide between Fate/EXTRA and 999. Both look so  cool~~ but 999 is puzzles...


----------



## Byrd (Nov 10, 2011)

You know for a gamer who loves good rpgs, I never played any Fate or SMT(except DS) games.. I don't even know where to start lol


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 10, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> You know for a gamer who loves good rpgs, I never played any Fate or SMT(except DS) games.. I don't even know where to start lol



For SMT (though I'm so tired of the series) start with Persona if you haven't played any of the other titles; it's most user-friendly, both technically and aesthetically.  

You should probably work your way backwards since anything earlier than PS2 era SMT hasn't aged all that gracefully--PS1, anyways.  SNES games still look fine for what they are.


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Type-O is still FFXIII Agito no matter what you say. Spin-off.
> 
> Versus is a spin-off.
> 
> ...



Wow. Are you aware of the definition of a spin off right? Has Alzheimers kicked in already old man? Don't be dense, FFX-2, FFXIII-2, and After Years are direct sequels to FFX, FFXIII, and FFIV respectively. Versus XIII is a spin off of XIII but Type-0 lost its spin off status because it was too much of a change from XIII than what they originally planned on unlike Versus XIII, which is why its not called Agito XIII anymore. The only reason Type 0 is still part of the FNC because it borrows some of its mythos but its not based entirely around it like Versus XIII, XIII, and XIII-2.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 10, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> For SMT (though I'm so tired of the series) start with Persona if you haven't played any of the other titles; it's most user-friendly, both technically and aesthetically.
> 
> You should probably work your way backwards since anything earlier than PS2 era SMT hasn't aged all that gracefully--PS1, anyways.  SNES games still look fine for what they are.



Well I'm the type where the graphics don't bother me.. just in it for the storyline mostly..

Although I'm a huge tactical rpg fan... Tactics Ogre is awesome!! Ogre Battle also but thanks.. Imma check it out


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wow. Are you aware of the definition of a spin off right? Has Alzheimers kicked in already old man? Don't be dense, FFX-2, FFXIII-2, and After Years are direct sequels to FFX, FFXIII, and FFIV respectively. Versus XIII is a spin off of XIII but Type-0 lost its spin off status because it was too much of a change from XIII than what they originally planned on unlike Versus XIII, which is why its not called Agito XIII anymore. The only reason Type 0 is still part of the FNC because it borrows some of its mythos but its not based entirely around it like Versus XIII, XIII, and XIII-2.



They are spin-offs and I don't care what you say.

Respect your elders, boy!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 10, 2011)

Not when your elders are talking stupid.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2011)

Man, eff Final Fantasy Versus XIII.


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2011)

Esura your set, the fuck? 



Stunna said:


> Man, eff Final Fantasy Versus XIII.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeHUQAnzpF0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2011)

I hate everything that gets in the way of me and Kingdom Hearts III.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I hate everything that gets in the way of me and Kingdom Hearts III.



Birth By Sleep not good enough?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2011)

As much as I love Birth by Sleep, I want III! 

3D will hold me for awhile, but it won't be able to satisfy six years of hunger.


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

The World said:


> Esura your set, the fuck?



You liek?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 10, 2011)

Putting you on ignore Esura.


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

Thats not nice.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 10, 2011)

Its like they are withholding KH3 on purpose..


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 10, 2011)

Is that working out with Hinako?

I wouldnt say 13 versus is a spinoff either based on your definition of type 0, techinically it has 13 in the title, but unless there is some humongous reveal in the game, it seems to have absolutely nothing to do with 13 other than the name.

FF7 on vita would completely negate releasing a remake imo; and I think the longer its delayed regardless of any kind of anniversary people will lose interest. I mean it should have come out around advent children, and I think it could have sold multi multi millions, but 6 more years from now, I dont know.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 10, 2011)

Versus XIII is the only new FF that has my attention. And this is from a long time FF fan from back in the day (back when VII came out). This is what regular XIII should have been.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 10, 2011)

^agreed 100% , everything that I have seen from it makes it look really tempting, but for some reason they keep quiet on it.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 10, 2011)

lol i'm not holding my breath for either. Especially not with the pretentiousness Nomura's been high on so far.

V13 has a nice concept but I still don't trust it.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats not nice.



I'll just click view post anyway. Unless I'm at work, don't want your set popping up.


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Is that working out with Hinako?


Yup.



> I wouldnt say 13 versus is a spinoff either based on your definition of type 0, techinically it has 13 in the title, but unless there is some humongous reveal in the game, it seems to have absolutely nothing to do with 13 other than the name.


Thats what Versus XIII is called, by everyone even Square.

Also, Versus XIII is supposed to consist of the same mythos of FFXIII and is supposed to be in the same universe as FFXIII. Type 0 has the same mythos but has absolutely nothing to do with FFXIII, and they are trying to turn Type 0 into its own sub franchise. 



> *FF7 on vita would completely negate releasing a remake imo*; and I think the longer its delayed regardless of any kind of anniversary people will lose interest. I mean it should have come out around advent children, and I think it could have sold multi multi millions, but 6 more years from now, I dont know.


What? That makes no sense.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Versus XIII is the only new FF that has my attention. And this is from a long time FF fan from back in the day (back when VII came out). *This is what regular XIII should have been.*


Um...ewww no.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 11, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Versus XIII is the only new FF that has my attention. And this is from a long time FF fan from back in the day (back when VII came out). This is what regular XIII should have been.



Been saying this long before XIII was released.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2011)

The point of ff7 remake is to completely overhaul and present the game in as best format as possible. Either an Xbox or Ps3 release would always be superior to the best thing possible on the vita. Do you know how many people would be pissed off, you lead us along with this remake for over a decade and then give us a portable release. Epic fail.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree that FF7 remake should not be on a portable, that would give them an excuse to cut corners as well.


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> *The point of ff7 remake is to completely overhaul and present the game in as best format as possible. Either an Xbox or Ps3 release would always be superior to the best thing possible on the vita.* Do you know how many people would be pissed off, you *lead us along *with this remake for over a decade and then give us a portable release. Epic fail.



Actually, they haven't led us along. They've all but tried to dismiss it. Its moreso everyone else riding them about a FFVII remake than Square themselves. Whenever its brought up, if you noticed, they try to talk around it or don't really give anything concrete on it. A console remake itself would be epic task to handle. Making everything in FFVII (the world map and all) in FFXIII-like graphics isn't some small feat, and considering Square's current development structure, this would take awhile to develop, especially if its not a high priority project over their other projects...especially if they are developing a brand new mainline FF (see how Versus got tossed to the side for FFXIII and XIII-2?).

Vita would be more ideal of a platform for the remake only if it takes off, considering how Japan adores the handheld market and their console market is ever shrinking and I figure development would be ever easier for them on it. A large portion of JRPG remakes and rereleases have also been on handhelds, including FFIII and FFIV with FFV and VI teased for 3DS so I have no doubt that Vita would be an ideal choice for them if does even remotely well in Japan.

A full console remake of FFVII is but wishful thinking at this point. It doesn't seem logical to do so now at all, this is coming from a FFVII die hard fan.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 11, 2011)

The thing with every ff title on the psx generation is that in order for them to do a remake they'd literally have to do a remake. That shit isn't just insert some pretty graphics and up the resolution a few degrees. they'd need to remap and work everything

from scratch.

That shit is daunting.


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The thing with every ff title on the psx generation is that in order for them to do a remake they'd literally have to do a remake. That shit isn't just insert some pretty graphics and up the resolution a few degrees. they'd need to remap and work everything
> 
> from scratch.
> 
> That shit is daunting.



Exactly.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 11, 2011)

It's not gonna happen anyway, even on Vita.

This might be due to Dirge and Crisis to an extent not doing so hot in the sells department, they revisted it and failed so now they don't bother.

At least Crisis was good and did alright.

It's still a mystery as to why FFVII wasn't even remade for the ps2 a while back, it's the best selling rpg of all time while lesser niche games have recieved huge updates.


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It's not gonna happen anyway, even on Vita.
> 
> This might be due to Dirge and Crisis to an extent not doing so hot in the sells department, they revisted it and failed so now they don't bother.
> 
> ...


Its not really a mystery as a large scale demand for a FFVII remake didn't start until that tech demo at E3 2005 of FFVII's opening sequence on PS3.

But I say our chances are better on handhelds than console. Also, they haven't remaked FFV or VI on 3DS yet. They may want to do them in order.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its not really a mystery as a large scale demand for a FFVII remake didn't start until that tech demo at E3 2005 of FFVII's opening sequence on PS3.


Now I think about how big a dick move that was "Oh here is what FFVII HD would look like, oh but we aren't going make it, why would you think that?" 



> But I say our chances are better on handhelds than console. Also, they haven't remaked FFV or VI on 3DS yet. They may want to do them in order.


 
A full remake of VI would be nice for 3DS, not FFVII though, which would truly put me in a bad mood.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 11, 2011)

They did a remake of FF8 scenes to showcase square's power with the ps2.

FF7 wasn't the first time they did it and it led to nothing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> They did a remake of FF8 scenes to showcase square's power with the ps2.
> 
> FF7 wasn't the first time they did it and it led to nothing.



That was like in the same year the game was released thogh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2011)

I want a remake of a new game that I haven't played yet. And it's good.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 11, 2011)

I know it was already remade for the PSP but how about Valkyrie Profile for the PS3?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2011)

Nah.

VP2 for the PS3 in HD. 

The PSP version of VP is already sufficient.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 11, 2011)

I would definitely like to VP2 in HD goodness.


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't like VP. I don't like Tri Ace period other than one game, and thats Star Ocean Last Hope.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 11, 2011)

I thought SO3 was pretty good, the battles at least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2011)

Mura said:


> I would definitely like to VP2 in HD goodness.


Hell yes. Alicia's thighs in HD? 


Esura said:


> I don't like VP. I don't like Tri Ace period other than one game, and thats Star Ocean Last Hope.


Just proves, once again, you have horrible taste in video games.


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hell yes. Alicia's thighs in HD?
> 
> Just proves, once again, you have horrible taste in video games.



You are one to talk, hating on FFXIII, one of the better console RPGs out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> You are one to talk, hating on FFXIII, one of the better console RPGs out.



You're just reinforcing my statement.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm gonna try and change the subject since I'm in a good mood today and don't feel like hearing you two argue again.

Been playing fate/extra and my next servant battle is against Arcueid(Hell Yes!)

I just did the part where you gotta kill more enemies then your opponent does thanks to kotomine making things interesting.(Damn you kotomine) At first it was hard because it felt like they kept getting ahead of me to get to the enemies and when I encountered Arcueid she would quickly rape me since she is a powerhouse but after a little bit I got through that shit and killed more enemies than she did.


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

Mura said:


> I'm gonna try and change the subject since I'm in a good mood today and don't feel like hearing you two argue again.
> 
> *Been playing fate/extra and my next servant battle is against Arcueid(Hell Yes!)
> *
> I just did the part where you gotta kill more enemies then your opponent does thanks to kotomine making things interesting.(Damn you kotomine) At first it was hard because it felt like they kept getting ahead of me to get to the enemies and when I encountered Arcueid she would quickly rape me since she is a powerhouse but after a little bit I got through that shit and killed more enemies than she did.



HUH!? You are past me already? What the fuck? 

So you took Rani route?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> HUH!? You are past me already? What the fuck?
> 
> So you took Rani route?



Yeah, I was playing non-stop yesterday and shit. Actually I created seperate save files for both rani and rin. I wouldn't do rin like that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't like VP. I don't like Tri Ace period other than one game, and thats Star Ocean Last Hope.



Play Star Ocean 2.


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yeah, I was playing non-stop yesterday and shit. Actually I created seperate save files for both rani and rin. I wouldn't do rin like that.



I wouldn't do that. You could do one route now and do another route in NG+. It will carry over all your random enemies patterns you unlocked, items, and formal wear. Your levels don't carry over but hell, you don't need it to if its going to carry all that shit over. Also, you get to start over which MC and Servant you want to use too. 

Also, make sure you do all of Fujimura's quests, get all the golden questions, and something else before the end of your first playthrough, as you'll go up against Ryoga Shiki in NG+ before the final boss. She is the hidden boss.

I'm up against Dracula atm.


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Play Star Ocean 2.



Played it on PSP, didn't play much to get a good feel for it though.

The first one on PSP has a badass opening though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyUdBMTsyIQ[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck it, I may give in to my urges and buy the two Star Oceans again. Opening gets me hyped.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't like VP. I don't like Tri Ace period other than one game, and thats Star Ocean Last Hope.



You actually liked Star Ocean Last Hope? Honesty there haven't been any new rpgs that have struck me recently.. Only thing I can think to be great this day of age is VP, Tactics Ogre, Jeann D Arc, and The World Ends with You (never beat)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> I wouldn't do that. You could do one route now and do another route in NG+. It will carry over all your random enemies patterns you unlocked, items, and formal wear. Your levels don't carry over but hell, you don't need it to if its going to carry all that shit over. Also, you get to start over which MC and Servant you want to use too.
> 
> Also, make sure you do all of Fujimura's quests, get all the golden questions, and something else before the end of your first playthrough, as you'll go up against Ryoga Shiki in NG+ before the final boss. She is the hidden boss.
> 
> I'm up against Dracula atm.



I see, I didn't know all your shit except levels would carrie over in NG+ so thats good to know. I did miss one of fujimura's quests and I was kinda pissed on that one, it was in the third week. It was somewhat hard to find the paths in the dungeon since they were invisible. 

Nice, you can fight Ryoga Shiki in NG+ huh. Thats definitely worth playing again.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Played it on PSP, didn't play much to get a good feel for it though.
> 
> The first one on PSP has a badass opening though.
> 
> ...



Get the undub of SO1. Definitely didn't like the english VAs in that one.

Don't know about SO2 since I haven't played it yet.


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> You actually liked Star Ocean Last Hope? Honesty there haven't been any new rpgs that have struck me recently.. Only thing I can think to be great this day of age is VP, Tactics Ogre, Jeann D Arc, and The World Ends with You (never beat)


Yeah I did like it, but in a way I don't either. The English voice acting and the characters doesn't bother me. Actually, my primary issue with the entire game is the scarce save points. There is like only one save point every five fucking hours.

I liked Jeanne D'Arc and TWEWY though. TWEWY has one of the better soundtracks in handheld gaming though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0569Wt-cZ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byrd (Nov 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah I did like it, but in a way I don't either. The English voice acting and the characters doesn't bother me. Actually, my primary issue with the entire game is the scarce save points. There is like only one save point every five fucking hours.
> 
> I liked Jeanne D'Arc and TWEWY though. *TWEWY has one of the better soundtracks in handheld gaming though.*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0569Wt-cZ0[/YOUTUBE]


 True indeed.. but Last Hope was alright at best for me... best recent JRPG on the consoles that I have played was TOV even though I never beat it.. Lost Odyssey was good but it bored me halfway through the game


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

Mura said:


> I see, I didn't know all your shit except levels would carrie over in NG+ so thats good to know. I did miss one of fujimura's quests and I was kinda pissed on that one, it was in the third week. It was somewhat hard to find the paths in the dungeon since they were invisible.
> 
> Nice, you can fight Ryoga Shiki in NG+ huh. Thats definitely worth playing again.




Your welcome. 



Mura said:


> Get the undub of SO1. Definitely didn't like the english VAs in that one.
> 
> Don't know about SO2 since I haven't played it yet.



I never understood the effort to undub something. Voice acting in about 99% of JRPGs never made me want to seek out an undub. Only one game in life I cannot listen to is Chaos Wars, and that game sucks anyways.

Maybe growing up watching dubbed anime from the 80s as a child desensitized me. We came a LONG way from the 80s/early 90s voice acting that's for damn sure.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link.

I agree that we've come a long way from where we were. Maybe its because I don't watch any anime dubbed anymore so anything else I hear just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

Mura said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I agree that we've come a long way from where we were. Maybe its because I don't watch any anime dubbed anymore so anything else I hear just doesn't feel right.



I prefer to watch dubbed anime primarily because I grew up watching dubbed anime and subbed anime initially felt unnatural, however I can watch subbed anime without any problems nowadays although if I had a choice, I'd still prefer dubbed.

I can't wait to watch Panty and Stocking dubbed. Yes, it is coming over! Forgot whos bringing it over though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> I prefer to watch dubbed anime primarily because I grew up watching dubbed anime and subbed anime initially felt unnatural, however I can watch subbed anime without any problems nowadays although if I had a choice, I'd still prefer dubbed.
> 
> I can't wait to watch Panty and Stocking dubbed. Yes, it is coming over! Forgot whos bringing it over though.



Didn't think any company would have the guts to license it.


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

Its Funimation.



I ain't even mad. I like them a bit.

I'm so going to buy this next year. I'm going to buy more animes possibly in the future. I can't get over my physical media obsession.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 11, 2011)

Funimation's alright, but I can't remember how and times panty and stocking said "Fuck" and "bitch" in that series so lets hope that stays the same. Plus those sex scenes with panty too. Don't know if they'll censor that or leave it as it is.


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

Mura said:


> Funimation's alright, but I can't remember how and times panty and stocking said "Fuck" and "bitch" in that series so lets hope that stays the same. Plus those sex scenes with panty too. Don't know if they'll censor that or leave it as it is.



Its not like its being broadcasted and the sex scenes aren't explicit at all....I wish they were though. Funimation is smart enough to know not to neuter an anime based around crude shit. That would be like trying to make South Park PG-13.


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

Curious question? Where can I get some cheap Memory Stick Pro Duos?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 11, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Play Star Ocean 2.





Esura said:


> *Played it on PSP,* didn't play much to get a good feel for it though.
> 
> The first one on PSP has a badass opening though.
> 
> ...



PS1 SO2 is the best Star Ocean. The PSP version is far too easy and the 3 hit combos just makes the fights too quick. Normal mode for the PS1 version is actually harder.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 11, 2011)

In fate/extra the MC had one of the most funniest lines when you save rin and she wakes up in the nurse's room.

"Rin went from comatose to bitch in 3 seconds flat"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The thing with every ff title on the psx generation is that in order for them to do a remake they'd literally have to do a remake. That shit isn't just insert some pretty graphics and up the resolution a few degrees. they'd need to remap and work everything
> 
> from scratch.
> 
> That shit is daunting.



Okay and FF13 had to be made from scratch, so did ff14. 13 was garbage, and still sold well, an ff7 remake would have def. sold more than either of those two games. 

Plus they dont have to deal with story or other aspects like that its only the technical aspects, so I still do not believe ff7 remake would cost more than 13.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Okay and FF13 had to be made from scratch, so did ff14. 13 was garbage, and still sold well, an ff7 remake would have def. sold more than either of those two games.
> 
> Plus they dont have to deal with story or other aspects like that its only the technical aspects, so I still do not believe ff7 remake would cost more than 13.



Thing with ff7 is that it's a milked game... I rather see them make remakes to ff8 or the other ones


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2011)

^ I agree on that part, ff7 is not my favorite, 6 could probably benefit the most from a remake, but 7 would sell the most, and if it did well they could always do something with one of those other games later.

Early reviews of Skyward sword seem to be ridiculous over hyping the game, some claiming its the best zelda ever. I doubt that any zelda game will top link to the past or ocarina/majora, but at least it should be one last hurrah on the wii.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree lol... they are calling it revolutionary.. I don't see the big deal but its probably due to how long the wait for it was.. Right now the only game I'm waiting for ME 3. nothing else really impresses me so I've been going back and playing classics


----------



## Esura (Nov 12, 2011)

Mura said:


> In fate/extra the MC had one of the most funniest lines when you save rin and she wakes up in the nurse's room.
> 
> "Rin went from comatose to bitch in 3 seconds flat"


I beat you to that quote already. 



Esura said:


> Another Fate/EXTRA quote after saving Rin from Rani at the cost of a Command Seal!
> 
> Rin Tousaka - ...You! What were you thinking?!
> Male MC - Rin goes from comatose to bitch in three seconds flat.



But that was funny though. 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> Okay *and FF13 had to be made from scratch, so did ff14*. 13 was garbage, and still sold well, an ff7 remake would have def. sold more than either of those two games.
> 
> Plus they dont have to deal with story or other aspects like that its only the technical aspects, so I still do not believe ff7 remake would cost more than 13.


Big difference is that those are new games. It may not be worth the effort to fucking make a full remake of FFVII when they could do a FFXV or I dunno, KH3. You mention how they should of done a FFVII remake instead of FFXIII and XIV _after_ they are released to mixed fan reception but no sane person before release is going to want a fucking remake of an older FF over a brand new entry into the series on a brand new platform. Hindsight is 20/20. As I said before, large scale requests for FFVII remake did not really start until 2005 E3's big tech demo and they were already deep in development of FFXIII. 


Also FFVII remake would most definitely cost more than FFXIII on consoles because FFVII is a much bigger game content wise and because SE's current development process is somewhat unorthodox (which is why FFXII and FFXIII were in development hell). Costs would be somewhat mitigated on a handheld, which is why I said Vita would of been a more ideal platform. You guys are asking for a bit much.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 12, 2011)

I gurantee if you polled and asked people if they would want the remake over a new game now (15), a lot of people would say remake, and the answer would have been the same pre 13s release. You see you daft little child, ff7 is that one rpg that even non rpgers played, it has a significantly larger fanbase than any other game in that series, hence why more people would want to see the remake over a new game. For comparsion 13 has sold around 6 million, and that was when it was a multi platform game. FF7 on the other hand has sold over 10 million.  And on what exactly are you basing that FF7 is a larger game than 13 exactly? 

And like I said it cost money to come up with the script, storyboard, etc. etc., all costs that would be kept to a minimum with the remake. Even if I buy your argument that 7 is a bigger game, it really isnt, it has nowhere near the amount of video and cutscenes that 13 had no to mention it wasnt even that long of a game, then the money saved on script story etc would more than make up for it.

Do I want KH3 more than the remake, yes, but so what they arent working on that one either. Versus, eh toss up, but if the game actually exists at this point is anyone's guess. 13-2, fxxk no, they can go ahead and press delete on that one for all I care, and FYI 13-2 is really just 13, ie the game is focking ridiculous big that they have to spilt it into 2 games, oh wait a minute I though ff7 was the larger game. 

Frankly if they never remake 7 I could care less, I can play one of 6 copies of ff7, or watch advent children on collector's edition dvd or blu ray with 25 extra minutes, play one of my 4 copies of crisis core, or if so moved, play dirge of cerberus. But if they are going to continuing making crap like they have made over the last 2 or 3 years, then they might as well make it.


----------



## Esura (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, this is just grasping at straws at this point but I'll bite.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> I gurantee if you polled and asked people if they would want the remake over a new game now (15), a lot of people would say remake, and the answer would have been the same pre 13s release. You see you daft little child, ff7 is that one rpg that even non rpgers played, it has a significantly larger fanbase than any other game in that series, hence why more people would want to see the remake over a new game. For comparsion 13 has sold around 6 million, and that was when it was a multi platform game. FF7 on the other hand has sold over 10 million.  And on what exactly are you basing that FF7 is a larger game than 13 exactly?


Did you just call me a "daft little child" when you don't know what the hell you are talking about at all? Seriously now? Anyways, no shit FFVII is a popular existing game so of course it would have a fanbase out of the gate. Popular games don't always get remakes though. All your sales quoting is completely irrelevant as the market is different and the economy is different and the existing sells still wouldn't justify a fucking full console remake of a longer and older game when they just had issues developing the newest entry and is now proceeding to put all their people on Versus XIII, a game with a larger scope. 

As much as I love FFXIII, one of its biggest complaints was its lack of content and just how streamlined it is. Graphics aside, FFVII is a huge fucking game. I'm basing this off my own observation of playing the game. I generally like you on these forums but you pull out the most ass backwards logic in arguments ever. Your whole argument reeks of hindsight 20/20. As I'm saying for the third....fucking....time, large scale demand for the remake didn't occur until E3 2005...well let me rephrase this, large scale demand for the remake didn't hit Square until E3 2005.



> And like I said it cost money to come up with the script, storyboard, etc. etc., all costs that would be kept to a minimum with the remake. Even if I buy your argument that 7 is a bigger game, it really isnt, it has nowhere near the amount of video and cutscenes that 13 had no to mention it wasnt even that long of a game, then the money saved on script story etc would more than make up for it.


Sigh...I wasn't saying that FFVII was literally a bigger game than FFXIII dude. I know I wasn't exactly that clear but I thought I was clear enough where you could of applied some common sense. But let me break this down for you so even you can understand. From a pure gameplay perspective, FFVII has more content than FFXIII. From a pure gameplay perspective, FFVII has a bigger world than FFXIII. The biggest complaint people had with FFXIII was just how shorter and streamlined the entire game was compared to previous entries and Square had issues developing that. What you want Square to do is remake FFVII with the graphics of FFXIII, with FFVII's world map and all, and you expect that to be fucking cheap? Even the script and the storyboard has to be changed to incorporate elements from the Compilation and FFVII's initial translation was full of typos and incorrections. As zenieth said, this like making a brand new game, which may not be worth it for Square cost wise like a brand new entry.



> Do I want KH3 more than the remake, yes, but so what they arent working on that one either. Versus, eh toss up, but if the game actually exists at this point is anyone's guess. 13-2, fxxk no, they can go ahead and press delete on that one for all I care, and FYI 13-2 is really just 13, ie the game is focking ridiculous big that they have to spilt it into 2 games, oh wait a minute I though ff7 was the larger game.


Sigh...Kira, from a pure gameplay perspective, FFXIII is pretty fucking short and short on the content endgame besides monster hunting. Content wasn't cut because it was too big, its because of the way their development went. Have you ever read FFXIII's post mortem? Development was literally hell for FFXIII. Why do you think we have a FFXIII-2 in the first place? To make use of the assets they scrapped, which is why development of this game is much, much shorter than FFXIII. Doesn't hurt that it sold well by today's standards too.

I'm wondering have you ever fucking played FFXIII to the end, because it sounds like you didn't.



> Frankly if they never remake 7 I could care less, I can play one of 6 copies of ff7, or watch advent children on collector's edition dvd or blu ray with 25 extra minutes, play one of my 4 copies of crisis core, or if so moved, play dirge of cerberus. But if they are going to continuing making crap like they have made over the last 2 or 3 years, then they might as well make it.



Whatever, I want my fucking KH3 on consoles. If they are going to remake FFVII, remake it on handhelds.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 12, 2011)

this again...lol


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2011)

Fights of the RPG heads! OH YEAH! FF7 vs FF13, go!


----------



## Corruption (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't understand why so many people want a remake of FFVII.


----------



## Esura (Nov 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Fights of the RPG heads! OH YEAH! FF7 vs FF13, go!


Huh? Its not even a FFVII vs FFXIII debate. I'm explaining the reasoning why a FFVII remake at this point isn't a wise choice.



Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I don't understand why so many people want a remake of FFVII.



I do, but not at the expense of Versus XIII, KH3, and FFXV.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> I beat you to that quote already.
> 
> 
> 
> But that was funny though.



I thought it seemed familiar for some reason, guess thats why then.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 12, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I don't understand why so many people want a remake of FFVII.



Me either... though I can see why Square would do it.. Their other games have been crap and they thought FFXIII was gonna be a game changer


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 12, 2011)

So I beat arcueid earlier this morning. The battle was pretty easy, I just had to make sure to guard when she did her noble phantasm because that would've one shotted me. I did have saber's ability to revive once she dies so I had that as a back-up but that wasn't even activated. After the battle I really got the impression that arcueid would be an available servant to choose in NG+, I so hope that would be the case.


----------



## Esura (Nov 12, 2011)

Mura said:


> So I beat arcueid earlier this morning. The battle was pretty easy, I just had to make sure to guard when she did her noble phantasm because that would've one shotted me. I did have saber's ability to revive once she dies so I had that as a back-up but that wasn't even activated. After the battle I really got the impression that arcueid would be an available servant to choose in NG+, I so hope that would be the case.



Remove that impression from your mind. Only playable Servants are Saber, Archer, and Caster sadly. Do she have her Marble Phantasm as her Noble Phantasm?

EDIT: I forgot you haven't started Tsukihime yet. Marble Phantasm is one of Arcueid's True Ancestor abilities.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fuck UBW stopped woring after day nine. No more text and it was at the point where they going to attack taht teacher guy.


----------



## Esura (Nov 12, 2011)

Just reload.

UBW sucks because of Shiro and...

*Spoiler*: __ 



...Ilya getting killed in the worst way possible in the entire game. Eyes get cut, maimed, and her heart ripped out by Gilgamesh. Killed mah damn loli.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Remove that impression from your mind. Only playable Servants are Saber, Archer, and Caster sadly. Do she have her Marble Phantasm as her Noble Phantasm?
> 
> EDIT: I forgot you haven't started Tsukihime yet. Marble Phantasm is one of Arcueid's True Ancestor abilities.



Right, I got a general idea of what it was. Well her Noble Phantasm in fate/extra is called .

Edit: Gave you a link to its explanation.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 12, 2011)

Do anyone have any good game recommendations for emulation?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 12, 2011)

From what it's explained, the Arc you fight is the real deal. Not a data based Servant like everyone else.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 12, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> From what it's explained, the Arc you fight is the real deal. Not a data based Servant like everyone else.



Yeah, I felt the same way after the battle. She even made a reference to shiki.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 12, 2011)

Servants are only strong enough just to hold her back. She's not even at full power and they can't really kill her.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 12, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Servants are only strong enough just to hold her back. She's not even at full power and they can't really kill her.



Yeah, saber even mentioned that if she was at full power there would be no stopping her.

So I'm in the next servant battle preparations and saber was seriously hurt and she couldn't receive magic from the MC so guess what? Rani volunteers and well...they get it on in the nurse's room. Not a surprise since it is a fate game.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 12, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> Do anyone have any good game recommendations for emulation?



Like what do you mean? I usually emu PS1, S/NES and GBA since its too much of pain in the ass to go find em nowadays. Dont do PS2/GC/Wii as my comp sucks shit lol.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 12, 2011)

KH 3 and Versus are apparently not coming out whether they work on the remake or not. KH 2 came out 2005 for God's sake, 2006 in the US. Hell the gap between gt 4 and 5 is not even that long, and that was one of the most complained about delays in a while. 
Versus should have long gone been out by now.

If I look at the upcoming Square Enix docket, I cant say I am terribly thrilled, 13-2 and a console port of 14, a game which they could spend all entirety on and never fix. 

So your argument is moot that there would be a determinant to something else, if they worked on 7, but whatever. It will happen at some point, and no it wont be on a handheld.

Well at least I can look forward to Diablo III.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 12, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Like what do you mean? I usually emu PS1, S/NES and GBA since its too much of pain in the ass to go find em nowadays. Dont do PS2/GC/Wii as my comp sucks shit lol.



GBA, SNES, PS1, DS


----------



## Esura (Nov 12, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> KH 3 and Versus are apparently not coming out whether they work on the remake or not. KH 2 came out 2005 for God's sake, 2006 in the US. Hell the gap between gt 4 and 5 is not even that long, and that was one of the most complained about delays in a while.
> Versus should have long gone been out by now.
> 
> If I look at the upcoming Square Enix docket, I cant say I am terribly thrilled, 13-2 and a console port of 14, a game which they could spend all entirety on and never fix.
> ...


KH3 is actually in the conception stages and they wont plan anything concrete until Versus XIII releases. After the release of FFXIII-2, Square's development attention will be devoted to Versus XIII "100%" stated in one interview. Versus XIII was hardly developed until a few years ago because of the development hell of FFXIII.

You can't really guarantee that if a FFVII remake gets green lit that it would be on a console. While I can't rule out the possibility of a console remake 100%, there is a greater chance of it being on handheld due to Japan's market shift to handhelds and the smaller costs developing on such things. You haven't backed your statement with any logical response thus far, actually, your entire posts are illogical and reeks of knowing next to nothing about what the hell you are talking about.

Now back to my Fate discussions with Mura and Raidou. Arcueid isn't an actual Servant in Fate/EXTRA?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Now back to my Fate discussions with Mura and Raidou. Arcueid isn't an actual Servant in Fate/EXTRA?



She's a weird case. She's no hero, period. She's considered a Elemental, pretty much what True Ancestors are. 

Also,



> The universe of Extra shares the events of the Fate/stay night universe until a "certain major incident" in the 1970s that caused the world's mana to start drying up causes it to split off into its own separate universe. As of the 2030s, the world's mana was completely gone.[
> 
> The world is set in a school called Tsukumihara Academy, a fictional place existing with an artificial environment called the Moon Cell. There, the Moon Cell orchestrates a replication of the Holy Grail War using a system called Serial Phantasm or SE.RA.PH, which handles the summoning of Servants. Servant data is taken from the Automaton (ムーンセル・オートマトン Moon Cell Automaton), a spiritual computer system built on the lunar surface by a pre-human civilization and discovered by humans in the year 2032. The Automaton has monitored and recorded all occurrences on the Earth (including the activities of human heroes) since time immemorial. In this sense, it is similar to the Throne of Heroes, but it's possible to summons beings like Arcueid Brunestud, which aren't present in the Throne.



So she's summoned b/c she can be summoned, regardless not being from the Throne of Heroes (the place where all recorded Heroes reside (pretty much any other Servant)).

And it's the real Arc to boot.


----------



## Esura (Nov 12, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If the planet is already drained of Mana, I'm guessing it's in its early stages to destruction. Since in Angel Notes (set in the future of Tsukihime & FSN), the planet is a post-apocalyptic wasteland. Melty Blood confirming this happening in a 1000 years. Fate/Extra is still canon since the story is done by Nasu, but setting wise, on a forked timeline (the divergence point (1970's) which either lead to FSN or Extra). I'm guessing in this timeline, it's happening early. If there's no more further info in this game, the next game will cover it. Since the next game is the equivalent to Heaven's Feel for Fate/Extra.



What the fuck is Angel Notes?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> What the fuck is Angel Notes?


----------



## Esura (Nov 12, 2011)

Nasu just has too much shit out man...damn...

Now I got to read this stuff too. 

EDIT: LOL I got negged for my sig. Lame asses.


----------



## Esura (Nov 13, 2011)

Lil' Ronnie is a crazy bitch and her Servant is crazy as fucking fuck too. Bitch ate her parents and kid. How fucked up is EXTRA's outside world?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 13, 2011)

That little loli bitch lead to a dead end. Sics on me some super data monster. Here's me thinking "I can take him". *knocks Saber for 3000+ HP*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 13, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That little loli bitch lead to a dead end. Sics on me some super data monster. Here's me thinking "I can take him". *knocks Saber for 3000+ HP*



Yeah......don't fight him, choose to run. I choose to fight and got hit for 4300.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 13, 2011)

I was almost done with the floor. Fuck....


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 13, 2011)

God, this sounds confusing


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 13, 2011)

Bought a ps1 for 5 bucks today, so I think I will finally try to beat FF9.


----------



## Esura (Nov 13, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That little loli bitch lead to a dead end. Sics on me some super data monster. Here's me thinking "I can take him". *knocks Saber for 3000+ HP*


The game practically tells you not to fight it. Hell, Saber practically told me not to fight it. You will fight that Berserker eventually to get through later in the week but...thats not Alice's Servant. You'll see. 

Damn Raidou, I thought you was as far as I was. I'm on Round/Week 5.



Mura said:


> Yeah......don't fight him, choose to run. I choose to fight and got hit for 4300.



Woooow....you too? Shit I chose to run before I starting using that Matrix guide on GameFAQ cause I knew that friend was going to be OP. 

Just an FYI, most choices in game that has you choosing between an aggressive approach (like choosing to fight a Servant in the Arena for example) or a more conservative, passive approach (not fighting the Servant in the Arena and eavesdrop for example)...always choose the latter except for certain situations. Its like this game frowns on being headstrong and aggressive, which is the complete fucking opposite of the Fate/Tsukihime VNs. Its like every dumbass shonen mindset-esque answer is correct to the common sense ones in those VNs.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> The game practically tells you not to fight it. *Hell, Saber practically told me not to fight it*. You will fight that Berserker eventually to get through later in the week but...thats not Alice's Servant. You'll see.
> 
> Damn Raidou, I thought you was as far as I was. I'm on Round/Week 5.



I have this thing called work.

And bitch didn't tell me shit. I was confident in her abilities, even if I was down to 30 MP for the MC.


----------



## Esura (Nov 13, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I have this thing called work.
> 
> And bitch didn't tell me shit. I was confident in her abilities, even if I was down to 30 MP for the MC.



Hey, I work too. I just got off of a 10 hour shift today and worked all week so far covering every dumbasses shift cause they got the fucking sniffles, I just generally play before and after work if I don't feel like watching any animes or anything. I even neglected my MGS HD collection nostalgia fest (MGS2 ftw) so I can still play it. You started around the same time as me I believe so I assumed otherwise.

Working sucks ass. Sometimes I wish I was born into old money.  Just kidding. At least I'm getting overtime out the ass. 

Anyways...my bad, it wasn't Saber. The MC themselves give you the hint.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 13, 2011)

How's it been guys, haven't posted in a bit :33


----------



## Esura (Nov 13, 2011)

It's the same shit, same fucked up day. You ain't missing much. 

Well, this thread is my main thread now instead of the General Final Fantasy Thread. I don't post there anymore.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 14, 2011)

Epic


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 14, 2011)

Lancer is a boss


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't remember Valkyrie Profile being as hard as it is toward the end. Granted I am on "hard mode" but that's supposed to actually even out to be easier given your weapons.

I think it's because I fucked up early and couldn't send anyone back, meaning I didn't get the good stuff.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember Valkyrie Profile being as hard as it is toward the end. Granted I am on "hard mode" but that's supposed to actually even out to be easier given your weapons.
> 
> I think it's because I fucked up early and couldn't send anyone back, meaning I didn't get the good stuff.



Hard mode isn't really hard. More like a slightly difficult normal mode. Only Valhalla and the Seraphic Gate was difficult. VP2 was retarded when it came to difficulty however. Still haven't beaten it.

Also you trying to get Ending A? IIRC you need to take off the ring no sooner you can get to the menu and afterwards head to locations in a certain order (I believe), not to mention don't visit that flower field at all (doing so early will negate a future cutscene). And later once it's time, send up Lucian. And that's pretty much it.


----------



## Esura (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL at Week 5 Day 3's "mana regeneration" scene.

Saber got busy with Rin and everyone but the MC realized it. On that day...do not go to the library like they ask, but peek instead. Sakura is a freak on here too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> LOL at Week 5 Day 3's "mana regeneration" scene.
> 
> Saber got busy with Rin and everyone but the MC realized it. On that day...do not go to the library like they ask, but peek instead. Sakura is a freak on here too.



Whoa hold up, you got sakura to do it with saber? Sakura was kicked out of the nurse's room and rani and saber got it on in rani's path.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 14, 2011)

Tsunderes and flat chested girls for the Emperah.


----------



## Esura (Nov 14, 2011)

Mura said:


> Whoa hold up, you got sakura to do it with saber? Sakura was kicked out of the nurse's room and rani and saber got it on in rani's path.



Oh no no no. I talked to Sakura after peeking and...

Sakura - *Giggle* Look at Rin getting all flustered and awkward... Isn't she cute? If I were her, I'd do more than... Heh heh heh....

Male MC - ...What in the hell?! She definitely doesn't seem like herself right now... She's actually kind of creeping me out, so I think I'll just leave her alone for now.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 14, 2011)

Sakura's a freak in the sheets.


----------



## Esura (Nov 14, 2011)

She can't help it. She probably fucked Shinji more than the average porn star would fuck just to keep herself in check. It's dem worms.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Hard mode isn't really hard. More like a slightly difficult normal mode. Only Valhalla and the Seraphic Gate was difficult. VP2 was retarded when it came to difficulty however. Still haven't beaten it.
> 
> Also you trying to get Ending A? IIRC you need to take off the ring no sooner you can get to the menu and afterwards head to locations in a certain order (I believe), not to mention don't visit that flower field at all (doing so early will negate a future cutscene). And later once it's time, send up Lucian. And that's pretty much it.



I am getting the A ending. I am following a guide that says I am still on track despite fucking up and visiting the flower field and that one town in chapter one. 

I just had to make up for it. And that's costing me.


----------



## Esura (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't get past the first five hours of the first VP.

Also, major salty about the MC's origins in Fate/EXTRA. I just know this game is going to end on some bittersweet shit now.

EDIT: And why is this the only track from the VN to be remixed on EXTRA?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1c1UXyYiTI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
I would of loved a remix of Colliding Souls for the battle theme.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2011)

That's because you suck. 


Next time play on easy mode because you suck so much.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> I didn't get past the first five hours of the first VP.
> 
> Also, major salty about the MC's origins in Fate/EXTRA. *I just know this game is going to end on some bittersweet shit now.*



You have *no fucking idea.* From what I read it's on some Heaven's Feel Normal ending shit. No matter the route.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 14, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You have *no fucking idea.* From what I read it's on some Heaven's Feel Normal ending shit. No matter the route.



Oh thats some gay shit.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am getting the A ending. I am following a guide that says I am still on track despite fucking up and visiting the flower field and that one town in chapter one.
> 
> I just had to make up for it. And that's costing me.



it took me forever to get past that fucking tank.. jesus that was hard


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2011)

Army tank?


----------



## Byrd (Nov 14, 2011)

oh god damn.. got confused with valkyria chronicles.. it always happen to me


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 14, 2011)

What tank?

edit:

You mean _that_ tank? Yeah, fuck that mission, fuck it off a mountain. VC2 was far more easier than this game.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 14, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> What tank?
> 
> edit:
> 
> You mean _that_ tank? Yeah, fuck that mission, fuck it off a mountain. VC2 was far more easier than this game.



 I finally beat it after months of trying and that craziest thing about it.. its not even the hardest mission on the game.. I hate that mission cause once you think you are in the clear


*Spoiler*: __ 




She shows up


----------



## zenieth (Nov 14, 2011)

Sup niggs how ya'll been?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 14, 2011)

Gonna start Heaven's Feel after a get this goddanmn HW done  Yeeeaahh....

Shit is ridiuclous for a bibliogrpahy. Bitch wants us to write about a pharagraph for eachof our sources!  
:Argh


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 14, 2011)

I know and have used saber's Noble Phantasm and know her true name. Shit is looking good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> oh god damn.. got confused with valkyria chronicles.. it always happen to me



I did that, once.

I'm just relieved there wasn't a tank in VP that I forgot about/have to fight soon.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wait, how many servants are playabke in EXTRA? if its only three fuck that shit; im getting Persona 2.

its prolly cause im a noob but Cross's battle mech's are confsing? So i atttack with low poer/high acc attaks to build up higher chances for elements and use element sof the opposite color to turn the battle around? I think the field affect thing is confusing me; the attack acuracy i get, kinda?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 14, 2011)

The jump rope mini game is impossible in FF9; I got a high of 16, and thats on the slowest part.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I did that, once.
> 
> I'm just relieved there wasn't a tank in VP that I forgot about/have to fight soon.



That game has reminded me that tanks are bad... especially if they can wipe out your entire party and are supported by an indestructible lady who can one shot


----------



## Esura (Nov 14, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You have *no fucking idea.* From what I read it's on some Heaven's Feel Normal ending shit. No matter the route.




Lameness....


Mura said:


> Oh thats some gay shit.



Seriously though. 


Itachifan727 said:


> Wait, how many servants are playabke in EXTRA? if its only three fuck that shit; im getting Persona 2.
> 
> its prolly cause im a noob but Cross's battle mech's are confsing? So i atttack with low poer/high acc attaks to build up higher chances for elements and use element sof the opposite color to turn the battle around? I think the field affect thing is confusing me; the attack acuracy i get, kinda?


Yes three, which is enough dude. You pick what Servant you want to use at the beginning. I would recommend Persona 2 over this only if you have a tolerance for older JRPGs. Persona 2 is pretty dope as hell but many RPG scrubs been complaining about it cause its too hard and some other lameness.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, hoiw good is customaztion? It does look promising, and graphics made me  since we can finally see em rendered. its honestly tied bwt this, P2 and 999. I honestly dont play my PSP too much anymore though...


----------



## Esura (Nov 14, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Well, hoiw good is customaztion? It does look promising, and graphics made me  since we can finally see em rendered. its honestly tied bwt this, P2 and 999. I honestly dont play my PSP too much anymore though...



The Fate fan in me says get Fate/EXTRA.

The Persona fan in me says get Persona 2.

I love Persona more than Fate...therefore I recommend Persona 2. 


I can't comment on 999 as I haven't played it yet.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 14, 2011)

it's like  maybe ill see if i can get em both for xmas...or something...


----------



## Esura (Nov 14, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> it's like  maybe ill see if i can get em both for xmas...or something...



Ah....youth. I remember waiting for shit for Christmas. Good times.

As an adult now, Christmas is a useless holiday for me as far as receiving gifts are concerned as I can get whatever I want whenever I want provided I have the money. Now I love to buy people shit on Christmas. Its a feeling I did not understand until I started working and living on my own. Christmas is awesome when you give kids gifts and be able to see their smiling faces, as big as my owns when I was a young'n or giving your parents and elder siblings gifts to appreciate all they have done for you. Its like getting high off drugs, but without taking drugs.

Damn I went off topic...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 14, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> *Wait, how many servants are playabke in EXTRA? if its only three fuck that shit*; im getting Persona 2.



You could pick Saber, Archer, or Caster. Honestly that's all you really need. Since dialogue for each is completely different so it still makes the story fresh. Not to mention you have two routes to go on after a certain point in the game which effects the overall story. So you really have to like play the game 6 times to fully beat it. 

That said, it's a toss up since Persona 2 is still relatively popular so I don't see it running out soon. Can't say the same for Fate/Extra since how obscure it is in the west.



Esura said:


> Lameness....
> 
> 
> Seriously though.
> ...



They fucking suck. IS was easy as shit. EP on the other hand...


----------



## Esura (Nov 15, 2011)

Saber just told me about herself and...wow...NRVNQSR is the Hebrew pronunciation of Saber's imperial name, Caesar, and that is supposed to be the same as the phrase "Number of the Beast." So thats why Chaos from Tsukihime is called NRVNQSR, or Nero Chaos. 



Saber is so badass. Saber Nero >>> Arturia.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 15, 2011)

Saber is the Anti-Christ and therefore *METAL*. \m/


----------



## zenieth (Nov 15, 2011)

Have persona 2 in 

not played it yet.

Dark Souls you ill temptress


----------



## Esura (Nov 15, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Saber is the Anti-Christ* and therefore *METAL*. \m/





I cannot see how Caster can be better than Saber Nero. After she told me her name and said I could call her the Whore of Babylon, she pretty much confessed her undying love for me and all that shit when my MC went all suave on her. She is a G, straight up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> That game has reminded me that tanks are bad... especially if they can wipe out your entire party and are supported by an indestructible lady who can one shot


Sounds pretty broken to me.



I just effortlessly beat all the monsters in Valkyrie Profile--problem was I had a shitty team. Now I got a good team the game is easy. 


VP2 is coming up next after I beat the game either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Esura (Nov 15, 2011)

Uh oh, I'm going to kill Raaaani I'm going to kill Raaaaani!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2011)

Is Raaaani a secret boss in Valkyrie Profile?

If not I don't care.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2011)

That sounds like an anime show featuring EXTRA naked children.


----------



## Esura (Nov 15, 2011)

You get to kill a loli in Fate/EXTRA. 

So play it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Saber just told me about herself and...wow...NRVNQSR is the Hebrew pronunciation of Saber's imperial name, Caesar, and that is supposed to be the same as the phrase "Number of the Beast." So thats why Chaos from Tsukihime is called NRVNQSR, or Nero Chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> *Saber is so badass. Saber Nero >>> Arturia.*



I agree with this. Saber nero is so much more awesome than arturia. A lot more personality too.


----------



## Esura (Nov 15, 2011)

They should make an anime of Fate/EXTRA with Saber Nero. Shit would be so dope.

She does have a cameo appearance in Carnival Phantasm though.

But Mura, I'm about to kill your waifu Rani though Mura, so....yeah.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> They should make an anime of Fate/EXTRA with Saber Nero. Shit would be so dope.
> 
> She does have a cameo appearance in Carnival Phantasm though.
> 
> But Mura, I'm about to kill your waifu Rani though Mura, so....yeah.



My new waifu is Rider after seeing Heaven's Feel so its alright.


----------



## Esura (Nov 15, 2011)

Mura said:


> My new waifu is Rider after seeing Heaven's Feel so its alright.



Rider has almost more H doujins than Rin...actually...she do. What makes her even better is that she is a freak and hot, and her Master is a freak and hot, and she still lives after the war...looking all hot with glasses and shit. 

I can't find no Tiger doujins though...I'm salty.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 15, 2011)

So I'm in the final round now after beating Rin. I felt bad after beating her but it can't be helped.

God I love this saber, she is too much of a tsundere.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 15, 2011)

Does anyone play Devil Survivor? Trying to get Asturo's ending by saving that yellow guy with glasses but he's died like twice on both my playthroughs. Honestly, fuck it; ill go for Yuzu's though ive heard its shit. Already got Noaya and Gin/Haru down. Whhe~


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 15, 2011)

So I have beaten fate/extra. That ending was without doubt on par with HF "normal" end. Not satisfied with how it ended.

Game was fun for me because I have followed fate/stay night but people who haven't then it most likely won't. What I got from this playthrough is that I love this Saber a whole lot more than Arturia Saber. Seeing her ego brought some life to the game and made her more likable to me. Knowing her past was a good learning experience for me too. It was kinda sad how she felt the moment she died.

All in all, a fun game and now I can do NG+ and fight Ryougi Shiki.


----------



## Esura (Nov 15, 2011)

Mura said:


> *So I have beaten fate/extra.* That ending was without doubt on par with HF "normal" end. Not satisfied with how it ended.
> 
> Game was fun for me because I have followed fate/stay night but people who haven't then it most likely won't. What I got from this playthrough is that I love this Saber a whole lot more than Arturia Saber. Seeing her ego brought some life to the game and made her more likable to me. Knowing her past was a good learning experience for me too. It was kinda sad how she felt the moment she died.
> 
> All in all, a fun game and now I can do NG+ and fight Ryougi Shiki.



The fuck? I hate you. 

I started this game before you and you fucking beat me.


----------



## Esura (Nov 15, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Does anyone play Devil Survivor? Trying to get Asturo's ending by saving that yellow guy with glasses but he's died like twice on both my playthroughs. Honestly, fuck it; ill go for Yuzu's though ive heard its shit. Already got Noaya and Gin/Haru down. Whhe~



I do. There is a new game plus so don't worry about it. Most people recommend doing Yuzu's route first anyway so you can unlock a summoning.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 16, 2011)

NG+ is so hacked lol. my lvl 77 demons are raping. hopefully i can kill Lucifer this time to get him


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2011)

Damn Valkyrie Profile is easy.

Beat it on hard last night. Might do the Seraphic Gate or I might just go on to VP2, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck? I hate you.
> 
> I started this game before you and you fucking beat me.



Haters gonna Hate


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn Valkyrie Profile is easy.
> 
> Beat it on hard last night. Might do the Seraphic Gate or I might just go on to VP2, I'm not sure yet.



You're gonna miss how easy it was in VP compared to 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2011)

Maybe, but I have already beaten VP2 twice, so...


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 16, 2011)

Valkrie Profile: Covenant of the Plume is damn good.


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

I GOT HYPERDIMENSION NEPTUNIA!!! FUCK YEAAAAAHHH!!!! 



FINALLY NIS REPRINTED IT!!! ONLY 30 BUCKS AT GAMESTOP!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> I GOT HYPERDIMENSION NEPTUNIA!!! FUCK YEAAAAAHHH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY NIS REPRINTED IT!!! ONLY 30 BUCKS AT GAMESTOP!



.............I see your excited.


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

Mura said:


> .............I see your excited.



Yes, yes I am. I actually preordered this when it first came out (I was one of the few people major hyped about this game before release)...but when I found out the first MvC3 was on the same fucking day as Hyperdimension Neptunia and my hype for MvC3 was high as well at the time and I could only afford one...I canceled my preorder for Neptunia. I was like...oh I'll get it next week. Next week from release? Shit sold out damn near EVERYWHERE and prices for it online skyrocketed!

Needless to say, I was salty.

But I went to Gamestop today with the intention of getting Skyrim but this dude I'm cool with at Gamestop told me about the save bug for the PS3 version so I was like...fuck you Bethesda I ain't buying this shit. As I was leaving...I saw Neptunia on the shelf and I was like...



And that...is how you say...toasty.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

I see you got that terrible thing I sent ya, have fun though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Valkrie Profile: Covenant of the Plume is damn good.


I need to pick that one up. I've heard mixed things though. 


Esura said:


> I GOT HYPERDIMENSION NEPTUNIA!!! FUCK YEAAAAAHHH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY NIS REPRINTED IT!!! ONLY 30 BUCKS AT GAMESTOP!



I feel so sorry for you.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 16, 2011)

Neptunia's otaku bait at best.


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I see you got that terrible thing I sent ya, have fun though.






CrazyMoronX said:


> I feel so sorry for you.


Why?



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Neptunia's otaku bait at best.



Well...its cute.

I'm a bit underwhelmed right now gameplay wise...but it'll get better I think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2011)

Game is suppose to be bad. Or mediocre at best.


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

Actually...despite the archaic static images and subpar graphics, I'm liking the characters and world so far. Neptune is such a dumb cute bitch. 

This battle system on the other hand...is awkward. I can't heal myself...which is just so not right. Like...I literally can't use an item to heal myself. My character has to heal "themselves" mid battle or some shit.

Right now...this is the epitome of average/below average JRPG. Nice romp but I can't say its better than any other JRPG out though.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2011)

You bought that horrible piece of shit instead of Skyrim, a real contender for game of the year? Omgz...Esura why you do this to me man, WHY!?


----------



## zenieth (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey mtf, what'd you think of P2?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2011)

I have not got to play it  Far to many games!!! OH ONES


----------



## zenieth (Nov 16, 2011)

Know what you mean

Dark Souls stole my soul


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> You bought that horrible piece of shit instead of Skyrim, a real contender for game of the year? Omgz...Esura why you do this to me man, WHY!?



Then again, Skyrim's meant to be played on PC. The console version doesn't do it justice.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2011)

Not really, it's awesome on consoles. Mods/Graphics aside it's the same exact game. PC lovers need to chill outz.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 16, 2011)

Skyrim with max graphics settings is fucking sexy.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't doubt it. But like us RPG fans should know, graphics don't make the game


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> You bought that horrible piece of shit instead of Skyrim, a real contender for game of the year? Omgz...Esura why you do this to me man, WHY!?



If you read my previous post...I was going to buy Skyrim. I had every intention on buying it with nothing else on the mind at the time until the employee told me about the save bug exclusive to the PS3 version. Bethesda can suck my dick with that shit. 

At least this "horrible piece of shit" Neptunia has no fucking save bugs or dumb crashes and shit. No way in hell is Skyrim going to be my personal GOTY after today.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm not exactly a graphics whore myself. But when I notice shit, I fucking notice it.


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh yeah...this dude....wow...



This dude sucks. Fate/EXTRA's battle system is the most easiest RPG ever. Remember the patterns = win.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> If you read my previous post...I was going to buy Skyrim. I had every intention on buying it with nothing else on the mind at the time until the employee told me about the save bug exclusive to the PS3 version. Bethesda can suck my dick with that shit.



That's gonna be in every Bestesda game mang, PS3 version is always the buggiest because they don't like it on top of an already glitchy mess.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Actually...despite the archaic static images and subpar graphics, I'm liking the characters and world so far. Neptune is such a dumb cute bitch.
> 
> This battle system on the other hand...is awkward. I can't heal myself...which is just so not right. Like...I literally can't use an item to heal myself. My character has to heal "themselves" mid battle or some shit.
> 
> Right now...this is the epitome of average/below average JRPG. Nice romp but I can't say its better than any other JRPG out though.


That's what I expected after playing Trinity Universe.


Good ideas, nice cameos, mediocre gameplay. It's such a letdown as the games have a lot of potential.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Actually...despite the archaic static images and subpar graphics, I'm liking the characters and world so far. Neptune is such a dumb cute bitch.
> 
> This battle system on the other hand...is awkward. I can't heal myself...which is just so not right. Like...I literally can't use an item to heal myself. My character has to heal "themselves" mid battle or some shit.
> 
> Right now...this is the epitome of average/below average JRPG. Nice romp but I can't say its better than any other JRPG out though.



Idea Factory sucks balls when it comes to games.



> Oh yeah...this dude....wow...





> Getting to that point, though, seems to take forever, and predicting the patterns of new enemies



This guy sucks hard. It doesn't take long at all for anyone with a brain.



> Patterns are inconsistent



This is complete bullshit since the enemies work on a enemy type family system, each with a pattern for that family and is consistent amongst later enemies from those families.

Servants are easy to figure out  if you know their fighting style.



> it's difficult to get a bead on how best to defeat foes, and one bad guess leads to heavy damage and possibly getting a cheap Game Over.



He must've gotten raped a lot.



> Instead of a stupid luck-based system, a stock "attack/defend/skill/item" turn-based system would have been a better choice.



_It's in fact the latter but more diverse in approach._



> To add insult to injury, there is no way to save within dungeons.



Dungeons are short to begin.



> I'm sorry, but handheld RPGs should allow players to save anywhere or at least offer a quicksave option.



Lazy friend.



> An autosave mechanic would be most welcome in this game as well, *since I often lost valuable progress thanks to cheap deaths.*



I was correct, he does suck.



> Some people might compare the dungeon component in Fate/Extra to Tartarus in Persona 3, but I felt a more pressing sense of purpose and investment in Persona that I did not feel here.



He may have a point about dungeons but don't lie to me about being invested. Each dungeon/floor/whatever in P3-4 may have certain designs but no way invested. There's no real special thing to look forward to per area in terms of specifics than the events.

If you want invested, look no further than Strange Journey for it's dungeons.

That said, in terms of dungeon design, for P3. At the end of the day, Tartarus was pretty bland, it looked cool on the outside but interior decor was not it's strong suit. P4's dungeons looked better but the ones that stand out the most were Magatsu Inaba, the final dungeon, and Heaven.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

You already bought Disgaea 4 right Esura?


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> That's gonna be in every Bestesda game mang, PS3 version is always the buggiest because they don't like it on top of an already glitchy mess.


Might as well not release the shit on PS3 if they are going to half ass it.



CrazyMoronX said:


> That's what I expected after playing Trinity Universe.
> 
> 
> Good ideas, nice cameos, mediocre gameplay. It's such a letdown as the games have a lot of potential.


Trinity Universe is bonafide ass. At least this falls under the category of "its so bad its good" and has some redeeming qualities. Much of the dialog is nonsensical and funny...akin to the Disgaea games. If only the battle system had as much polish. I can't fucking heal myself....this is fucked up. 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> snip


What I tell you? Only time I died in this game was due to not using my second command seal and running into Lil' Ronnie and Dracula and got one shotted. The regular enemies latter in the game has the exact same damn patterns as earlier enemies of the same family of enemies, but they add skills in some of their sets.

So either he didn't pay attention to the fights at all or the patterns, or he just sucks. For a site called RPG Fan...I noticed in many reviews they bitch about the most oddest shit.



Sephiroth said:


> You already bought Disgaea 4 right Esura?



Yep. Generally, I try buy any JRPG that comes out for a console I own if it looks interesting. I wont lie...the anime fan in me makes me want to buy any game that has cool anime artwork on it too.

Disgaea 4 is leaps and bounds better than Disgaea 1 and 3 though. Never played the second one.

I would of bought Radiant Historia already if it wasn't for me suspecting foul play in USPS. I refuse to order shit unless I'm doing day one shipping. I guess its not enough time for someone to try to steal my shit when that shit is coming to me in two days.

EDIT: Who's that in your set Sephiroth?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

> Who's that in your set Sephiroth?



Cthylla, daughter of Cthulhu from a new fighting game called Chaos Code.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 16, 2011)

Fuck i  hate college  No time to play RPGs...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 16, 2011)

^that means you are stupid son, dare I even ask what college you go to?

Fallout 3 looked great on the PS3 and I didnt run into any glitch, but thats irrelevant, as a collector I always buy my games, if I am only buying one for the ps3, as they hold better value, the ps3 collector's edition is always worth more, always, well at least 99 percent of the time; honestly the only reason to use Xbox for games is the multi player options are better, but any single player game I would play on the PS3 - Bioshock, amazing on the ps3, great on the xbox but not quite as good


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't go to communtiy college, i go to a gay private one that costs like an arm and a leg; if that's what you meant by that general and idiotic statement.  I take five classes a day, like 12 credits and i have 13 credits going in now from high school. Yet, compared to HS where my grades were Bs to As and i had tons of time to play video games while taking AP level courses, college is a bit tougher. I kinda feel like im not getting much done gaming wise, but im focusing more on schoolwork now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2011)

I might copy CrazyMoronX  with the review games stuff  and write a review of Xenoblade, not the same way as him but I am thinking about it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 16, 2011)

his reivews are generally funny; maybe he should do gaming journalism :mayne


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> If you read my previous post...I was going to buy Skyrim. I had every intention on buying it with nothing else on the mind at the time until the employee told me about the save bug exclusive to the PS3 version. Bethesda can suck my dick with that shit.
> 
> At least this "horrible piece of shit" Neptunia has no fucking save bugs or dumb crashes and shit. No way in hell is Skyrim going to be my personal GOTY after today.



Save bug? What's that? I got 360 version so dunno what that is. 

And having 3 freezes out of 20 hours with some of the most fun I had in gaming is still acceptable to me, but OK. You have fun with Neptunia. Cause while it may not crash, it's a piece of shit


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Save bug? What's that? I got 360 version so dunno what that is.
> 
> And having 3 freezes out of 20 hours with some of the most fun I had in gaming is still acceptable to me, but OK. You have fun with Neptunia. Cause while it may not crash, it's a piece of shit



Eh, its ok for 30 bucks....only 17 bucks after my coupon.

As a PS3 owner...I'm a bit annoyed with Bethesda's consistently shitting on their PS3 fanbase with a version subpar to the 360 version constantly. I rather give my money to NIS or Chipotle or something.

Btw, the save bug is some sort of bug that occurs after about 16 or so hours of gameplay. If your save file gets too large (which will inevitably happen after so many hours of gameplay), the game starts to slow down and crash frequently. Catch 22 is, you can't make the save file smaller. I've now seen videos of it and a shitload of PS3 owners complaining about it.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 16, 2011)

And I'd rather play a good game.


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> And I'd rather play a good game.



FFXIII-2 is coming out soon...just hold on to your garterbelt.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2011)

FF13-2  First FF I'll be skipping. 

That sounds bad, the save glitch. Is there a way around it, like making multiple saves? I have 83 save files atm.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a meh opinion on thirteen. busy trying to get hrough 7 right now...


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> FF13-2  First FF I'll be skipping.
> 
> That sounds bad, the save glitch. Is there a way around it, like making multiple saves? I have 83 save files atm.



I'm not saving that much. The max amount of saves I allow myself to save for games for PS3 and PSP is 10. I don't like cluttering my systems with a shitload of saves from one game.

Reloading the game is only a temporary fix and the issue lies in how the game is saved on the PS3 from my understanding. Only way it can be fixed is through a patch.

And my hype for FFXIII-2 knows no bounds.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> I have a meh opinion on thirteen. busy trying to get hrough 7 right now...



Good man, once you finish 7 I suggest trying 6.

XIII is pretty bad compared to those two.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2011)

I found out my PS2's backwards capable (I've had it for ten years, derp), so as soon as I can find a copy of Final Fantasy VII I wanna play it.


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Good man, once you finish 7 I suggest trying 6.
> 
> XIII is pretty bad compared to those two.



As a die hard FFVII fan, I don't think XIII is that bad compared to FFVII. Weaker in some elements? Yes, but not bad, unless you didn't like FFXIII.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> As a die hard FFVII fan, I don't think XIII is that bad compared to FFVII. Weaker in some elements? Yes, but not bad, unless you didn't like FFXIII.



I actually like XIII, even if I really didn't get into it, I just hold the others to a higher standard.

When it comes to FF though, they are different enough it's really just about preference since every entry is airtight solid.


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I actually like XIII, even if I really didn't get into it, I just hold the others to a higher standard.
> 
> When it comes to FF though, they are different enough it's really just about preference since every entry is airtight solid.



I like pretty much all the FF games to varying degrees, even FFVIII despite me ragging on it, except for FFII, III, and XII.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

XII is something I didn't enjoy much, it was the battle system and lack of direction like an offline mmorpg, it had some cool things, but the whole game design was way too tame and plain, it lacked excitement and flair of past games.


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> XII is something I didn't enjoy much, it was the battle system and lack of direction like an offline mmorpg, but it had some cool things, the whole game design was way too tame and plain, it lacked excitement and flair of past games.



I couldn't of said it better myself.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2011)

So I heard this was the place to discuss non-FF games....
Anyone play dat Disgaea


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2011)

Lineage Eternal.

Koreans decided to make their own Diablo 3 and call it an MMORPG.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2011)

More terrible naming sense from the East.

In other news.

Kingdom Under Fire 2 Tits the Game (around 2:30):
[YOUTUBE]dAkwDCNgjc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2011)

The fact that chick isn't raped on the spot is highly unrealistic. 

And NCsoft had made Lineage 1 and 2 before this game.

KUF2 looks badass tho.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2011)

Lineage isn't the part that bothers me, its the word eternal next to it. It clashes like a fucking cliche from hell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Lineage isn't the part that bothers me, its the word eternal next to it. It clashes like a fucking cliche from hell.



Can't have a Lineage if you are eternal.


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah you can. And I guess they don't speak very good Engrish because it would have probably sounded better as Eternal Lineage.


Anyways. 


Boobs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

KUF2 looks great, but that's just terrible design with them tits.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2011)

The World said:


> Yeah you can. And I guess they don't speak very good Engrish because it would have probably sounded better as Eternal Lineage.
> 
> 
> Anyways.
> ...


I was just playing on the words 
Indeed boobs


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> KUF2 looks great, but that's just terrible design with them tits.



I think you mean silly, because nothing is terrible when it comes to tits. ................


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2011)

The armor is extremely practical too, she would kill me in a duel wearing that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

The World said:


> I think you mean silly, because nothing is terrible when it comes to tits. ................



It wouldn't be silly if she didn't cover them like that, but I think they want to avoid the A-18 rating.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 17, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> I don't go to communtiy college, i go to a gay private one that costs like an arm and a leg; if that's what you meant by that general and idiotic statement.  I take five classes a day, like 12 credits and i have 13 credits going in now from high school. Yet, compared to HS where my grades were Bs to As and i had tons of time to play video games while taking AP level courses, college is a bit tougher. I kinda feel like im not getting much done gaming wise, but im focusing more on schoolwork now.



Hehehe, Ill admit I thought it was a possiblity, lot of the people who hang on gametz seem to go that route.

Eh personally, I do not play much gaming at college, because I spend more time on the internet instead, but I personally feel college was a lot easier than HS, you make your own schedule, usually have a 3 day weekend, hell if you  are a masochist, you can take 5 classes on Tues and Thurs, a day that still shorter than HS, and get five days off. 

Plus everyone games, so its easy to borrow games and play a lot of the newer titles because there is always  one person who gets the new game.


Eh now that Neptunia has been rereleased, its like only 30 bucks at gamestop, wait a while and it will probably drop; and if you  were lucky enough to get the first print with the box and bonus items, dont open it.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

Valkyrie Profile 2 has progressive scan and widescreen support.

Fuck off, PS2 emulator, I don't need you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 17, 2011)

*Atelier Meruru: The Alchemist of Arland Will Alchemise In Spring*


----------



## zenieth (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks interesting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

Might be okay. I want Reckoning more.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

Reckoning, GOTY 2012?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

GOTD. 

It has potential. Though the more I see of it the more wary I become that it will degrade into a generic game I won't like at all.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 17, 2011)

Graphics are pretty, we are almost there to playable anime.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 17, 2011)

Now if only the Arland games didn't play like manufactured ass.


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

Rorona is fun when you playing with a walkthrough.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 17, 2011)

*Square Enix License Unreal Engine 3 (Again) For Multiple Projects*



> Square Enix have licensed Epic Games? Unreal 3 engine for the development of multiple games. Epic?s Japanese division, set up in April 2010 to provide support to Unreal 3 licensees in Japan, arranged the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

No...no...no....

Why Square? Why is you doing this to me? I'm trying to like you motherfuckers but you motherfuckers keep doing dumb shit. Fuck Unreal Engine...fuck it to hell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2011)

Just make the whole game look like a cutscene like people want


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 17, 2011)

Honestly I have no idea anymore.....


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok....I'm starting to like Neptunia now. I don't know why, but its starting to become fun to play despite the fact I can't fucking heal myself and the soundtrack is pretty dope.

Also, opening is badass.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUMEoSnIj9c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Right now, I would rate Neptunia a 7 out of 10. Pretty enjoyable game now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok....I'm starting to like Neptunia now. I don't know why, but its starting to become fun to play despite the fact I can't fucking heal myself and the soundtrack is pretty dope.
> 
> Also, opening is badass.
> 
> ...




...NIS.


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm just going to take a wild guess and say you are a NIS fan. 

I wouldn't say I'm a fan, but I do like many NIS-made or published games. Oh, and crazymtf is our local NIS hater.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 17, 2011)

I still don't get how one can hate NIS. 

They're so tiny and niche.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 17, 2011)

Got back into playing Deus Ex. Sucker punched a guy and dropped his ass off a roof. Good times.

edit:

I think I just found another good VN series to play through. The series is called MuvLuv. The first game comes in two parts, MuvLuv Extra (which is more a typical Ro-Com harem type) and MuvLuv Unlimited (an alternate universe version of Extra which brings in a Military aspect of it with Mecha and aliens, still retains the light heartedness of Extra, until the end) which can be unlocked. Then there's the sequel MuvLuv Alternative, which is End of Evangelion level "it's the end of the world as we know it" GRIMDARK with Victory Gundam level body count from the main cast. The sequel is supposed to be *REALLY* fucking good and looks good to boot. Thankfully the games are translated. There are manga versions of Unlimited (which I just finished, was a bit cliched but at the end, really good, sad though) and Alternative (only has like 11 chapters).

A bit of heads up, the games are a bit like Tsukihime and FSN where there are some H scenes, but like them it's more plot than anything.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 17, 2011)

anybody getting Otomedius Excellence, apparently it finally came out, but looks like Gamestop on got a few copies


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

If they released it for the PS3 I would of bought it, but they didn't so fuck it.

EDIT: Is MuLuv in English?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 18, 2011)

It is     .


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

I'll more than likely not play it, too much stuff to do. And I'm enjoying Hyperdimension Neptunia!

And I have to finish the Kohaku route in Tsukihime, and no sense going back to F/SN to get the other non-True endings as we discussed them to death now.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 18, 2011)

Fuckyeah. Registered for new classes and now have mroe free tiome~~~~  I love how the fucking college makes us take courses in spec subjects. Dickwads~~

MuvLuv? :rofl that name...what type of gameplay does it have RK?  Might try finding it after i get MB. What are the order of the MB games anyways?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

I have less free time next term, fucking Art Theory and Critical Issues.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 18, 2011)

I swear its' bullshit. Art Theory? Ow, sounds as bad as history of 17th cent music.  Some of the classes are just plain  though; I mean really, how the fuck will understanding music from 17th cent help me get a job as a laywer? HOW?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

The school system (including university) is designed to create college professors.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2011)

I wish more PS2 games supported progressive scan. 

VP2 looks pretty damn good on my tv. I wonder if FFXII has some hidden progressive scan feature.  If so I might play that next.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 18, 2011)

More like pay the billions for doing nothing but shooting off their drawl.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish more PS2 games supported progressive scan.
> 
> VP2 looks pretty damn good on my tv. I wonder if FFXII has some hidden progressive scan feature.  If so I might play that next.



I never figured how to make that work.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2011)

Lame. 

Still, I might give it a shot whenever I beat VP2.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lame.
> 
> Still, I might give it a shot whenever I beat VP2.



Ever play wild arms 2?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2011)

I think so. But I got stuck and quit 10 years ago. 

Why do you ask?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 18, 2011)

NVM my last ques. found MBACVerB and the Eng patch.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 18, 2011)

Picked up a few dreamcast gems today, alas I had to leave two behind but Ill pick them up next time; I got 
Tech Romancer
Project Justice
Last Sword 2

they also had plasma sword, which Ill probably pick up next time; I have to say though, if the xbox is the fps lover system, ps1/snes were the rpg lovers system, the dreamcast is the fighter lover system

also picked up get force gemini and shining soul


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hyperdimension Neptunia Reprinted, Game Alone Is $30*



> Hyperdimension Neptunia had a limited print run and the PS3 game sold out pretty quickly. NIS America dug a few more copies out of storage for Anime Expo, which were gone in the first day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 18, 2011)

^yea CAG posted that a while ago, its been available at gamestop for a week or two now, surprised Prinny Bomb was so late to report


----------



## Esura (Nov 19, 2011)

Mura...I pretty much told everybody in this thread about Hyperdimension Neptunia being $30 at Gamestop. I beat you to the punch yet again. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Esura said:


> I GOT HYPERDIMENSION NEPTUNIA!!! FUCK YEAAAAAHHH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY NIS REPRINTED IT!!! ONLY 30 BUCKS AT GAMESTOP!


----------



## zenieth (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice to know you let people know of a sucky game in advance.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think so. But I got stuck and quit 10 years ago.
> 
> Why do you ask?



Playing it right now it's as good as I remembered.
Though I'm having a much easier time of it.
Still looks better than COD435453453


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 19, 2011)

^Don't mention shitty shooters in our blessed thread  


Though your right  I want to play Sky Arcadia legends again..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Mura...I pretty much told everybody in this thread about Hyperdimension Neptunia being $30 at Gamestop. I beat you to the punch yet again.



Oh I remember, but I wanted to officially state it thats all.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 19, 2011)

Tales Twin Brave looks awesome, honestly any anime/rpg plus dynasty warriors combat is a good idea, especially something like tales; though I am not sure something like this will it to the US, and wondering whats taking so long on the Xillia announcement as good as its sales were, well for an rpg anyway


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 20, 2011)

*Namco Bandai Games to Absorb Namco Tales Studio*



> Namco Bandai Games (NBGI) announced on Monday that it will absorb Namco Tales Studio, the developer of most of the games in the Tales of franchise. The transaction will take effect on January 1, 2012.
> 
> The absorption represents the final step in Namco Bandai Games' integration of the studio that began in the mid-1980s. At the time, it operated under the name Wolf Team within the company Telenet Japan. The studio was renamed as Namco Tales Studio in 2003 after Namco made an investment in it. By 2009, Namco Bandai Games (itself a result of a 2005 merger between Namco and Bandai) had bought out Telenet Japan's shares and owned the studio 100%.



*Source*:


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2011)

^beat me to the punch just saw that article, though it really  does not mean much in the grand scheme of things from what I hear


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2011)

So guys The best RPG's games of this year are?

Deus Ex: Human Revolution

Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim

The Witcher 2

Xenoblade Chronicles 

Dark Soul's

I am missing any other game in the list?


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> So guys The best RPG's games of this year are?
> 
> Deus Ex: Human Revolution
> 
> ...



Nope, none that I could think of atm. Gimme a minute.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nope, none that I could think of atm. Gimme a minute.


 oh ok and Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim is not good? or the bugs are that bad?


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> oh ok and Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim is not good? or the bugs are that bad?



From what I'm hearing from various PS3 owners...its bad on the PS3 side. 

Been multiple full blow articles on the PS3 version of Skyrim too.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 21, 2011)

Tales of Graces F will be the best next year


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> So guys The best RPG's games of this year are?
> 
> Deus Ex: Human Revolution
> 
> ...


I can't remember a good RPG released this year.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't remember a good RPG released this year.


 even for you, that is beyond trolling..


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> From what I'm hearing from various PS3 owners...its bad on the PS3 side.
> 
> Been multiple full blow articles on the PS3 version of Skyrim too.



I have heard of no such thing.


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

The World said:


> I have heard of no such thing.







This information isn't exactly hard to come by dude.

Hell, I was talked out of buying the PS3 version of Skyrim by a GAMESTOP employee no less. I got Neptunia instead.


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2011)

Those bugs are on 360 and PC too. Besides I'm waiting till after they release the patch anyway.


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

The World said:


> Those bugs are on 360 and PC too. Besides I'm waiting till after they release the patch anyway.


No, no they are not. The big PS3 bugs are different from 360 and PC.


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2011)

Pfff I hear what the people have to say, AND THEY SAY NAY THEEEEEE!

Now stop scaring me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> even for you, that is beyond trolling..


Well there was probably a PSP or DS release I'm forgetting about.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 21, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Tales of Graces F will be the best next year



Yes. 
And Xillia, too, hopefully.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 21, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Yes.
> And Xillia, too, hopefully.



I saw xillia is getting an anime. So if anyone couldn't play it they can watch it.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 21, 2011)

Mura said:


> I saw xillia is getting an anime. So if anyone couldn't play it they can watch it.



Not the same 

Also, I _may_ sell my US version of Disagaea 4. Anyone here willing to buy it?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 21, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Not the same
> 
> Also, I _may_ sell my US version of Disagaea 4. Anyone here willing to buy it?



They get the basic idea of what happened if people can be satisfied with that. Playing it though is a lot more fun.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> This information isn't exactly hard to come by dude.
> 
> Hell, I was talked out of buying the PS3 version of Skyrim by a GAMESTOP employee no less. I got Neptunia instead.



Neptunia...

Esura I know I do this a lot but I think for this specific scenario I must do it especially for you

*ARE YOU OUT YOUR GOD DAMN MIND*


----------



## Scizor (Nov 21, 2011)

Mura said:


> Playing it though is a lot more fun.



My point exactly


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Neptunia...
> 
> Esura I know I do this a lot but I think for this specific scenario I must do it especially for you
> 
> *ARE YOU OUT YOUR GOD DAMN MIND*



No, I think I'm quite sane. Or I guess I could be considered out of my mind for refusing to buy a shitty port at full price with a shit load of glitches and save bugs to some people I guess. Bite me.

As of that day, I refuse to be bought into the AAA hype any longer. Don't got money to spare to be buying buggy fucking games.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, I think I'm quite sane.



A lot of insane people do.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 21, 2011)

So what kind of bugs we talking about with skyrim? Is it like darks souls where you see enemies fall through the floor or go through walls to kill themselves?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

It's actually pretty bad. As your saves stack up your game slows down until you can't play that file.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 21, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It's actually pretty bad. As your saves stack up your game slows down until you can't play that file.



Wow, then I think I would've passed on that game too. Didn't think it was something serious like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2011)

Speaking of whatever you two are speaking of...


I was playing Valkyrie Profile 2 last night. This game certainly has a bit more of a challenge than the first game--more than I remember it having.  But it's refreshing to play a game I can't lose by failing a shitty button timing event (though I guess technically you could lose if you didn't hit your combos against a hard enough boss).


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It's actually pretty bad. As your saves stack up your game slows down until you can't play that file.



Same thing happens with my Fallout New Vegas copy for the *XBOX360!*(PSSSST PS3 IS BETTA)

I got like 70(out of a 100 mind you) saves piled up and it keeps crashing on me. 

Had to delete a shit ton of saves.

That's just Bethesda being Bethesda.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, no they are not. The big PS3 bugs are different from 360 and PC.



I have yet to run into a bad bug, let alone a game breaking one.



Gnome said:


> It's actually pretty bad. As your saves stack up your game slows down until you can't play that file.



I spam save like a friend and I have yet to have this happen to me.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 22, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I spam save like a friend and I have yet to have this happen to me.



It doesn't happen to everyone, and they may have patched it already for all I know, it's a great game, doesn't matter which version you have.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It doesn't happen to everyone, and they may have patched it already for all I know, it's a great game, *doesn't matter which version you have.*



Yes it do. PS3 version is pretty much garbage. Would of had Skyrim instead of Neptunia if the PS3 version wasn't garbage shit.

I find it funny how everyone on my friend list who are playing Skyrim (which was like 20) was like, SKYRIM GOTY on PSN but now its FUCK SKYRIM on PSN now. Only a matter of time. I lucked out.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It doesn't happen to everyone, and they may have patched it already for all I know, it's a great game, doesn't matter which version you have.



Mine has no patch. (I have no internet connection on my PS3)



Esura said:


> Yes it do. PS3 version is pretty much garbage. Would of had Skyrim instead of Neptunia if the PS3 version wasn't garbage shit.
> 
> I find it funny how everyone on my friend list who are playing Skyrim (which was like 20) was like, SKYRIM GOTY on PSN but now its FUCK SKYRIM on PSN now. Only a matter of time. I lucked out.



I have a PS3 yet I have no problems with this game and I'm like 14+ hours in.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

For your sake Raidou, I hope you don't.

Bethesda treats PS3 owners like shit and its fucked up.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2011)

The save file happens to 3% of people I found out. On top of that the patch is out in 3 days. Nicejob Esura, missing on one of the best games this year for no reason.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting New Vegas after this game.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2011)

New Vegas got tons of patches, so it runs fine now, enjoy. Though Skyrim is way better, just saying


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2011)

I know, just caught the free-roaming bug. After my cousin saw me  how I play Skyrim he was like "you are ready for Fallout".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, I think I'm quite sane. Or I guess I could be considered out of my mind for refusing to buy a shitty port at full price with a shit load of glitches and save bugs to some people I guess. Bite me.
> 
> As of that day, I refuse to be bought into the AAA hype any longer. Don't got money to spare to be buying buggy fucking games.



You watch out for those custom firmwares and DS cards man.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> The save file happens to 3% of people I found out. On top of that the patch is out in 3 days. Nicejob Esura, missing on one of the best games this year for no reason.


Some statistics to back your claim up? Doubt it.

And the fact a game needs fucking patches to work properly is an issue. I have a fucking console, not a PC. Patches are the worse fucking thing to happen to console games.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> You watch out for those custom firmwares and DS cards man.



 you already know it man. 

Acekard 2i baby!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Some statistics to back your claim up? Doubt it.
> 
> And the fact a game needs fucking patches to work properly is an issue. I have a fucking console, not a PC. Patches are the worse fucking thing to happen to console games.
> 
> ...



Unforeseeable bugs happen. One especially like that where it happens to only a FEW consoles. And the bug is obviously a small portion as there isn't a "Mass amount of people" bringing back to the store, no one is complaining about it on gamefaqs, only few sites talked about it, and I'm pretty sure when you look around you'll see almost everyone stating "I saved tons and nothing happened". 

It's patches home skillet. You missing on one of the best games for a few bugs that don't hurt the overall game, seeing as the only one that does is being fixed on Thursday. Homeboy, just pick up the fucking game already


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2011)

FFXII looks all right on the HDTV.

Not as good as VP2 does, but it's all right. I might actually play it.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Unforeseeable bugs happen. One especially like that where it happens to only a FEW consoles. And the bug is obviously a small portion as there isn't a "Mass amount of people" bringing back to the store, no one is complaining about it on gamefaqs, only few sites talked about it, and I'm pretty sure when you look around you'll see almost everyone stating "I saved tons and nothing happened".
> 
> It's patches home skillet. You missing on one of the best games for a few bugs that don't hurt the overall game, seeing as the only one that does is being fixed on Thursday. Homeboy, just pick up the fucking game already



Nope, I bought King of Fighters XIII instead. Sold all my Bethesda games (Oblivion and FO3) to my brother so I can get my KOFXIII preorder. Will never have a Bethesda game tarnishing my collection ever again.  Can't believe I voted for those motherfuckers in the dev tourney.

Now KOF XIII is fucking dope. I dare you to say otherwise Rufus.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2011)

What's that got to do with the price of tea in China?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's that got to do with the price of tea in China?



What are you talking about?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 22, 2011)

Mura said:


> What are you talking about?



He's talking about vital news affecting our growing global economy and the shifting dynamic of our current paradigm. A world where economic climate does not take morality as pragmatic and China can finally join us on a global stage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2011)

Gnome knows what's up. 


Also, today I ate some oatmeal.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 22, 2011)

Damn right 

I ate some coco puffs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2011)

Did they make you koo-koo?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 22, 2011)

Coocoo for some more Coco Puffs, but the box is empty now


----------



## Scizor (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 22, 2011)

.........you two lost me at the coco puffs.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Mura...I officially hate you. You stole my entire set theme of Saber Nero I had...in my head. Even my damn title. 

Looks good though. 

EDIT: Must spread rep around before giving you some...sigh....


After playing KOFXIII I want a Yuri set though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Mura...I officially hate you. You stole my entire set theme of Saber Nero I had...in my head. Even my damn title.
> 
> Looks good though.
> 
> ...



Thanks, what can I say great minds think alike.

Edit: I also got her theme under my sig for anyone to listen to its greatness.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh shit, Saber Nero's Noble Phantasm theme was awesome. When I used it against Assassin, I knew shit got real when it played.

Fuuuuck you Assassin, can't touch the Whore of Babylon bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Coocoo for some more Coco Puffs, but the box is empty now


WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!





Esura said:


> Oh shit, Saber Nero's Noble Phantasm theme was awesome. When I used it against Assassin, I knew shit got real when it played.
> 
> Fuuuuck you Assassin, can't touch the Whore of Babylon bitch.


Speaking of cool RPGs, Torchlight II got pushed back to 2012.


Hardcore fail.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

The fuck is a Torchlight II? I have a Torchlight in my front yard but that's 'bout it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2011)

It's an action/RPG in the vein of Diablo.

You hatin?


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Can't hate on something that I never heard of until just a few minutes ago.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, yeah--you hatin.





Anyway, it was delayed. And Diablo III is going to take a shit on it. Feel bad for that company, I liked Torchlight. They can't compete with D3 though, supposed different market or not.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, 2012 release on Torchlight get ready for record low sales.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2011)

Bought New Vegas for $30. Skyrim trained me to be a free roaming god and that's exactly what I'm doing in NV. My rifle's too beast.


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2011)

Christine's COS silenced rifle is the best.

Also FF5 is out on PSN.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2011)

FFV needs a remake.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

*Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk2's U.S. Trailer Streamed*



> [YOUTUBE]VHxdo03oFdI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The European arm of Tecmo KOEI began streaming the American trailer for the Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk2 game sequel on Wednesday. The first Hyperdimension Neptunia re-imagined the real-life console wars as a fantasy role-playing game; the characters and map regions are loosely inspired by the PlayStation 3, Wii, and Xbox 360 consoles.
> The sequel offers a free-roaming-style battle system, streamlined combo system, customizable and uploadable costumes, and other improvements from the original. The video also highlights a unique attack inspired by a certain major developer involved in the game's development.
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2011)

Hopefully this time the game will be fun.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

I want it. It looks like it solves all the issues I have with Hyperdimension Neptunia's battle system (which are possibly the only issues I have with the game).

Day one for sure this time. No passing it up for another game like I did with Neptunia then having to wait for a fucking reprint.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2011)

Might play it. 

But I will get it on a week that has another release so that if it's shit I can return it and get the other one.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nope, I bought King of Fighters XIII instead. Sold all my Bethesda games (Oblivion and FO3) to my brother so I can get my KOFXIII preorder. Will never have a Bethesda game tarnishing my collection ever again.  Can't believe I voted for those motherfuckers in the dev tourney.
> 
> Now KOF XIII is fucking dope. I dare you to say otherwise Rufus.



Uh...right. Skyrim is still one of the best games this gen, you're missing out. 

And KOFXIII I have not played. Though 12 sucked major dick.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Uh...right. Skyrim is still one of the best games this gen, you're missing out.
> 
> And KOFXIII I have not played. *Though 12 sucked major dick. *



Yes it did indeed.

KOFXIII is what XII should of been.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yes it did indeed.
> 
> *KOFXIII is what XII should of been*.


 and if you ever want to record matches online you can use this theme.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> and if you ever want to record matches online you can use this theme.





What is this I don't even.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> What is this I don't even.



*Seifuku Densetsu Pretty Fighter* - *Rooftop*


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

I would like to play this good sir.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> I would like to play this good sir.


 is a Snes game with an enhanced version in the Sega Saturn..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Uh...right. Skyrim is still one of the best games this gen, you're missing out.
> 
> *And KOFXIII I have not played.* Though 12 sucked major dick.



I saw gameplay of XIII when I went to the game store yesterday when I got NV. Shit looks live. Very good looking and seems very sleek in execution.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

Get it Raidou, and face my Team Jailbait in mortal kombat!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't have interwebs for my PS3.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

Hmm, I see that as an issue raidou.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 23, 2011)

*RUMOR - Final Fantasy VII or Dragon Quest VIII seeing re-release on 3DS?*

Talk about one HELL of a juicy rumor. This information comes from our old friend Creamsugar, who received the information from an unnamed source. This would be the same source that Creamsugar cited in the accurate leak of Monster Hunter 3G for 3DS. The information comes via Twitter.



> *creamsugar creamsugar *
> We all don?t believe it?s ?that 7?, right? So I said it?s ?this 7?.
> 5 hours ago
> 
> ...



Gonintendo: 





> Dragon Quest VII or Final Fantasy VII are the two names being tossed about. I'm thinking FFVII would do better worldwide. Which one do you think it'll end up being? Do you think the rumor is completely bunk?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2011)

If this is true, fuck yes for my 3DS purchase.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

*Bandai Entertainment to Close its Online Store in December*



> Bandai Entertainment announced on Wednesday that it will close its online Bandai Store on December 29. The company noted that it will begin selling store items at a discount starting today. Bandai Entertainment also mentioned that customers who accumulated points through store purchases must use those points before the store closes on December 29.
> 
> The company mentioned it will continue to sell its DVDs, Blu-ray Discs and other products and merchandise at other online retailers.



*Source*:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Gnome said:


> If this is true, fuck yes for my 3DS purchase.


 this is a heavy rumor..same source as MH Tri G...



Imaging all the FF fans raging if it is a remake of FF7


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK DID I TELL KIRA!!?

I knew it...fucking knew a FFVII remake would be on 3DS or Vita.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

If its VII I was hoping it'd be a console remake but I guess you can't be too picky.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> WHAT THE FUCK DID I TELL KIRA!!?
> 
> I knew it...fucking knew a FFVII remake would be on 3DS or Vita.



I don't see square ever doing full fledged console remakes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 23, 2011)

FF7 for 3DS

6 month after theatrhythm final fantasy (February. 2012)

2012=25th anniversary of FF

that match the rumor. O_o


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2011)

They said they would be remaking FF6 for 3DS too. Where's the new news on that hmmm? 

RUMORS PEOPLE!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 24, 2011)

The World said:


> They said they would be remaking FF6 for 3DS too. Where's the new news on that hmmm?
> 
> RUMORS PEOPLE!


yeah it is but from a good source..


----------



## Velocity (Nov 24, 2011)

Good source, bad source... It doesn't matter. It won't be Final Fantasy VII. Hashimoto was pretty clear that they were going to remake FFV and FFVI on the 3DS. They wouldn't skip over those two.

For all we know, it isn't even a Square Enix game. S'not like they're the only company to have ever made a famous RPG series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Good source, bad source... It doesn't matter. It won't be Final Fantasy VII. Hashimoto was pretty clear that they were going to remake FFV and FFVI on the 3DS. They wouldn't skip over those two.
> 
> For all we know, it isn't even a Square Enix game.


 good point, I forgot about FFV & FFVI.. silly me... I wonder tho, what game is it.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 24, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> good point, I forgot about FFV & FFVI.. silly me... I wonder tho, what game is it.



A lot of JRPG series have reached over seven games, so it could be anything.


----------



## Esura (Nov 25, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> A lot of JRPG series have reached over seven games, so it could be anything.



Mind you, they said famous, so that limits our choices considerably.

I have a feeling its Dragon Quest VII for some reason. Hell they already remaked DQVI already whereas FFV and FFVI remakes are no where to be found, and I doubt Square would skip number entries.

I still think a future FFVII remake would be on handheld though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 25, 2011)

FFVII remake, pft yeah right.


----------



## Esura (Nov 25, 2011)

Provided if they ever get around to working on and releasing FFV and VI remake and selling well, it may be possible. However, I just don't think it would be on the platform every thinks its going to be on.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 25, 2011)

ahh Namco can go to hell...mad


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 27, 2011)

*A Little More Insight Into Ni no Kuni?s Japanese Sales On PlayStation 3*



> Earlier this week, Level 5?s PlayStation 3 RPG, Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch on PlayStation 3, was reported to have sold 67,032 copies in its first week upon release in Japan. This was recorded in sales tracker Media-Create?s weekly sales report.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey, I need suggestions. I just unlocked jobs on Final Fantasy III (DS). Which should I make Luneth: Monk, or Warrior?


----------



## Byrd (Nov 27, 2011)

They are making too many remakes of FF6... seriously but anyway why did no one ever tell me the wondrous game known as Growlanser Generations.. OMG this game is awesome


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 27, 2011)

I did warrior but maybe try monk as that blonde dude can be good warrior too.


----------



## Esura (Nov 28, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> They are making *too many remakes of FF6*... seriously but anyway why did no one ever tell me the wondrous game known as Growlanser Generations.. OMG this game is awesome



The fuck are you talking about? There is no remake of FFVI. Ports, yes, but no remake...and its not even ported nearly as much as FFIV.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Hey, I need suggestions. I just unlocked jobs on Final Fantasy III (DS). Which should I make Luneth: Monk, or Warrior?



Luneth should stick as a Warrior throughout the whole game, really. Advance, the unique command for the class, increases in power as you level up the class. Once his Job Level hits 99, he can pretty much take out the final boss by himself in four or five hits.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 28, 2011)

Final Fantasy 1 has like four remakes I believe.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Hey, I need suggestions. I just unlocked jobs on Final Fantasy III (DS). Which should I make Luneth: Monk, or Warrior?



Doesn't really matter you can beat the game on bare bones fairly easily.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 28, 2011)

Seriously? I've been stuck on that damn crystal palace forever....always get to that X-named dude, then I die in that warping place with the warriors of darkness.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 29, 2011)

play p2 
find dialoguei didnt get before
sumuru genie is transgende
thought sumaru genie was the most smangable chick in persona
atlus
where the fuck is my liquour?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Seriously? I've been stuck on that damn crystal palace forever....always get to that X-named dude, then I die in that warping place with the warriors of darkness.


Well I just kill anything I run into(it's faster really) how often did you run away from battles?
And the dark warriors are one of the easiest things in it.
[YOUTUBE]Ag8FwY9SWsY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 29, 2011)

Well I finished all 5 paths of the Tsukihime VN. Loved every minute of it but now I can focus on the tsukihime plus+disc, fools errand, and kagetsu tohya. Then I'll probably read the tsukihime and melty blood manga. I think I liked Akiha's story the most and she became my favorite character. That brother-sister relationship with her and shiki really hit home with me. 

One quote I loved in the ahika path when shiki said "Your right, Akiha's not my sister. She's my woman". I was like . With that in my eyes, shiki became a better MC than shirou.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck are you talking about? There is no remake of FFVI. Ports, yes, but no remake...and its not even ported nearly as much as FFIV.



well my bad 

but seriously I tired of all of those ports.. instead of working on ports they need to focus more on this gen work so we won't end up with another FF13 disaster


----------



## Gnome (Nov 29, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> well my bad
> 
> but seriously I tired of all of those ports.. instead of working on ports they need to focus more on this gen work *so we won't end up with another FF13 disaster*



You're talking to one of the few people on here who loves XIII. Also, ports only take a few weeks to a month to bang out, and it doesn't take much resources to do.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 29, 2011)

I would like FF Tactics War of the Lions on PSN with the slowdown fixed, that's what they should port.


----------



## Esura (Nov 29, 2011)

Mura said:


> Well I finished all 5 paths of the Tsukihime VN. Loved every minute of it but now I can focus on the tsukihime plus+disc, fools errand, and kagetsu tohya. Then I'll probably read the tsukihime and melty blood manga. I think I liked Akiha's story the most and she became my favorite character. That brother-sister relationship with her and shiki really hit home with me.
> 
> One quote I loved in the ahika path when shiki said "Your right, Akiha's not my sister. She's my woman". I was like . With that in my eyes, shiki became a better MC than shirou.



I still haven't finished the Kohaku route, although I finished the rest. I'm taking a hiatus from VN reading for the moment so you are going to probably be ahead of me. 

I liked Shiki over Shirou anyways because the friend doesn't have some asinine ideal he tries to shove down your fucking throat. Oh, and lets not forget that Shirou is always getting his ass nearly killed but Shiki does the killing.

I think Akiha route could of been the best route IF not for the ending, particularly the normal ending. Shit was so depressing. True one too. Arcuied route remains the best and it has the only ero scene in the game that doesn't consist of some mana bullshit. They fucked because their love was strong, not because of I NEED SOME MANA shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I still haven't finished the Kohaku route, although I finished the rest. I'm taking a hiatus from VN reading for the moment so you are going to probably be ahead of me.
> 
> I liked Shiki over Shirou anyways because the friend doesn't have some asinine ideal he tries to shove down your fucking throat. Oh, and lets not forget that Shirou is always getting his ass nearly killed but Shiki does the killing.
> 
> I think Akiha route could of been the best route IF not for the ending, particularly the normal ending. Shit was so depressing. True one too. Arcuied route remains the best and it has the only ero scene in the game that doesn't consist of some mana bullshit. They fucked because their love was strong, not because of I NEED SOME MANA shit.



I think shiki and akiha had sex only because they loved each other too. I don't think there was but was there a gay ass reason for it?


----------



## Esura (Nov 29, 2011)

Mura said:


> I think shiki and akiha had sex only because they loved each other too. Was there a gay ass reason for it?



Actually, yeah, I thought they had done it to curb her Inversion Impulse, but they started getting into it so they kept doing it over and over.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Actually, yeah, I thought they had done it to curb her Inversion Impulse, but they started getting into it so they kept doing it over and over.



At least they wanted to do it more because they loved each other and not another reason. That makes me satisfied then. Normal ending was sad as shit as was the true ending. Maybe thats why it sticks out to me more. I'm also bias toward akiha too.


----------



## Esura (Nov 29, 2011)

Mura said:


> At least they wanted to do it more because they loved each other and not another reason. That makes me satisfied then. Normal ending was sad as shit as was the true ending. Maybe thats why it sticks out to me more. I'm also bias toward akiha too.



I like Akiha a lot, just hate those endings. It shits on me as hard as Heaven's Feel's normal route. I wanted to see Shiki explain to people why he fucking his "sister" (everyone on the outside only see them as true siblings). 

Although I like Arcueid route overall the best, Ciel's normal ending is the best ending in the entire game if only because he gets BOTH Ciel and Arcueid. That's on par with Heaven's Feel true ending-level of awesome.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You're talking to one of the few people on here who loves XIII. Also, ports only take a few weeks to a month to bang out, and it doesn't take much resources to do.



I gave up when you finally get to the open fields and see all the creatures.. I immediately trying to fight one of those dinosaur looking things only to get rotflstomp by them and with the added effect it was repetitive I sold it back for Tales of Versperia which I had a blast with


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 29, 2011)

Mely Blood and Tskuihime do not work for me. fucking eng patch says i need Cd when its already mounted. MOTHERFUCKERS!

Chrono Cross is getting good, just fought lynx for the first time and i think i getting used this element system.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Mely Blood and Tskuihime do not work for me. fucking eng patch says i need Cd when its already mounted. MOTHERFUCKERS!
> 
> Chrono Cross is getting good, just fought lynx for the first time and i think i getting used this element system.



Wish Chrono cross was a bit harder.
I went half the game without upgrading my equipment and avoiding fights on a new game and everything was fairly easy you can just spam elements and hoard elements that heal all in 1- 3(since they become useless for anything else after you reach 6).
You can also just wait till you get down to 1.0 and pass it on or if everyone is low just have 2 or sometimes 3 people defend and everyone is at 7.0 again.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 29, 2011)

I just dspam lvl3/2 attaqcks then dish out elemnts. LOL so  much pwnage. I dont get the usage o fthe TurnColor panels though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> I just dspam lvl3/2 attaqcks then dish out elemnts. LOL so  much pwnage. I dont get the usage o fthe TurnColor panels though.


1-2-3 is the best thing you can do.
They are pretty useless all in all.
Just make sure they don't line up to your enemies element or you will be hurting.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 29, 2011)

Heroes of Might and Magic for the PS3 is only a dream.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 29, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Mely Blood and Tskuihime do not work for me. fucking eng patch says i need Cd when its already mounted. MOTHERFUCKERS!
> 
> Chrono Cross is getting good, just fought lynx for the first time and i think i getting used this element system.



gets better from then on out.. be careful of certain bosses though.. glad you enjoying the game  keep me up to detail


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 29, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> *Mely Blood and Tskuihime do not work for me. fucking eng patch says i need Cd when its already mounted. MOTHERFUCKERS!
> *
> Chrono Cross is getting good, just fought lynx for the first time and i think i getting used this element system.



Install game first then install patch.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not looking at that, fucking atlus and it's transgenders and making me rage


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 29, 2011)

Transgender ain't that big of a deal.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 29, 2011)

It aint the gender that matters it more the fact that atlus can still hide shit in this game. She's still smangable as hell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Nov 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I'm not looking at that, fucking atlus and it's transgenders and making me rage


What transgender? Someone in DS2 supposed to be a tranny?


----------



## zenieth (Nov 29, 2011)

Not DS2, p2


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 29, 2011)

*Square Enix?s Unreal Engine Action RPG Has A Medieval Europe Feel*



> Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies producer Ryutaro Ichimura is working on a new game that is not tied to slimes or chocobos. Famitsu reports, Ichimura?s next game will be an original action RPG developed with the Unreal Engine. Square Enix dabbled with Unreal Engine in 2008 while they were creating The Last Remnant (pictured).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 29, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Install game first then install patch.



I did that; still comes up though/.

Fuck yeah been waiting for DS 2, just hope there's an easy option which gives you more exp cause grinding is huge pain in the dick in DS1.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 30, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> I did that; still comes up though/.
> 
> Fuck yeah been waiting for DS 2, just hope there's an easy option which gives you more exp cause grinding is huge pain in the dick in DS1.



Maybe your computer needs to be switched to japanese locale. Some games need that to work but I don't remember tsukihime being one of those cases.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Nov 30, 2011)

^ Daaaayum.

Anyways! Official FFXIII-2 Battle theme! Confirmed legit!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG-ZZrYOCbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, it actually sounds like a battle theme unlike XIII.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 30, 2011)

I kinda liked 13s theme and i got P2 last week but no chance to play it so far


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2011)

I am going to say it... I want a Resident Evil RPG..: That universe RPG Style...


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)

My man, it's called Parasite Eve.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> My man, it's called Parasite Eve.


 reason why I loved that series..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> ^ Daaaayum.
> 
> Anyways! Official FFXIII-2 Battle theme! Confirmed legit!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG-ZZrYOCbg[/YOUTUBE]



Did Final Fantasy just go the way of Persona 2 in sound style?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Did Final Fantasy just go the way of Persona 2 in sound style?



I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Did Final Fantasy just go the way of Persona 2 in sound style?


[YOUTUBE]Xhv_TKE4-6g[/YOUTUBE]
Not really.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> ^ Daaaayum.
> 
> Anyways! Official FFXIII-2 Battle theme! Confirmed legit!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG-ZZrYOCbg[/YOUTUBE]



ohh hmm is an ok Battle theme..


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 30, 2011)

Koudelka is also an rpg horror, its strategy like disgaea style with the ambiance of resident evil. 

So do we have any  shot at the new Suikoden game? Seems like it will be released on the psp not the vita, which doesn't bode well.

Playing Yggdra Union, not a bad game, although the battle system is weird, if I can even call it a battle system. 

And I must say greatest gaming store in existence, Game Dude in LA, visited it, while visiting family in LA, there is not enough time in the world to sell all there is to behold.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 30, 2011)

So I've been playing corpse party today. I like what I'm seeing, it has a very good horror feel to it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2011)

So what good JRPG are coming out next year? I've been out of the loop for a bit. I'm interested in that 3DS one anyway.


----------



## Esura (Nov 30, 2011)

Mura said:


> So I've been playing corpse party today. I like what I'm seeing, it has a very good horror feel to it.


I forgot about Corpse Party. I need to make some more space on my memory stick so I can buy it.


crazymtf said:


> So what good JRPG are coming out next year? I've been out of the loop for a bit. I'm interested in that 3DS one anyway.



Tales of Graces F, FFXIII-2, Devil Survivor 2, Ni no Kuni....off the top of my head.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wait, about that JPN local thing is there a way to get it for Win7? Do they have language packs for Professional? I've checked a few times but haven't found anything...and the games do work; just they are in moonrunes which does not help me.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Tales of Graces F



Oh wow, something I might like.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Square-Enix - Jump Festa lineup*

Final Fantasy XIII-2 (PS3/360)
Lord Of Apocalypse (Vita/PSP)
Theatrhythm: Final Fantasy (3DS)
Kingdom Hearts 3D (3DS)
Bravely Default: Flying Fairy (3DS)
Dragon Quest Monsters: Terry's Adventure 3D (3DS)
Fortune Street: Dragon Quest & Super Mario (Wii)
Dragon Quest Heroes 3 (3DS)
Dragon Quest X (Wii/WiiU)
Chrono Trigger (iPhone/iPod Touch/Android)
Dragon Quest: Most Wanted (Android)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 30, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Square-Enix - Jump Festa lineup*
> 
> Final Fantasy XIII-2 (PS3/360)
> Lord Of Apocalypse (Vita/PSP)
> ...



From what I hear this game is going to be gimped, I hear its online multi player only , with no campaign 

but yeah the studio ghibli release is the one I am really looking forward to and grace F


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 1, 2011)

Which one is Ghibli making?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Which one is Ghibli making?



Ni no Kuni, or The Another World. It's a Level-5 game, not a Square Enix one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 1, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Square-Enix - Jump Festa lineup*
> 
> Final Fantasy XIII-2 (PS3/360)
> Lord Of Apocalypse (Vita/PSP)
> ...



Meh                       .


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 1, 2011)

Tales of Graces F, Ni no Kuni, I'll import Xenoblade Chronicles if those pricks at NoA don't release it next year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

So I started playing Star Ocean: First Departure on the PSP.

Game is pretty good. It's actually a remake and much improved over the SNES version in a few ways (primarily the battle system). 

All of you should play it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I started playing Star Ocean: First Departure on the PSP.
> 
> Game is pretty good. It's actually a remake and much improved over the SNES version in a few ways (primarily the battle system).
> 
> All of you should play it.



I starting playing it, then the VAs pissed me off. I'll touch it again someday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

I thought the VA was actually decent.


Of course I just got done playing Valkyrie Profile... 

PS: you can skip the VA.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought the VA was actually decent.
> 
> 
> Of course I just got done playing Valkyrie Profile...
> ...



You play persona 2 yet?
[YOUTUBE]GFuO626eug0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

Played that shit on the Playstation. 


Though only for 25 minutes. Maybe I'll play that after Star Ocean: Second Evolution.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Played that shit on the Playstation.
> 
> 
> Though only for 25 minutes. Maybe I'll play that after Star Ocean: Second Evolution.



easy enough to get on the psp.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

Well if you have the Internet it is.



I don't.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 1, 2011)

Tales of Graces F, Abyss 3DS, and Devil Survivor 2 are a few Im looking forward too.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well if you have the Internet it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.



erm...
go to mc donalds?
Nah you would have if you could


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't have a laptop.

Though I guess I could--in theory--take my PC to Starbucks.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Played that shit on the Playstation.
> 
> 
> Though only for 25 minutes. Maybe I'll play that after Star Ocean: Second Evolution.



Second Evolution is too damn easy. The original was much more fun.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 1, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Second Evolution is too damn easy. The original was much more fun.



maybe i was severally under leveled then cause i was doing the with the hostages and bandits and got stomp.. after that i move to tales of destiny


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 1, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> maybe i was severally under leveled then cause i was doing the with the hostages and bandits and got stomp.. after that i move to tales of destiny



The enemies on normal mode are nerfed and the three hit combos makes battles too easy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Second Evolution is too damn easy. The original was much more fun.



I still have that, too, but I am assuming the PSP version has extras like the other one.

If that's not true I'll just play the PSX one again.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 1, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The enemies on normal mode are nerfed and the three hit combos makes battles too easy.


oh... ok... have you played Hoshigami: Ruining Blue Earth  thats like one of the hardest rpg games ever.. seriously I quit on the first level


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

I finished Fate/EXTRA so yay! Portable GOTY!

Ending wasn't as nearly as bad as I thought it was. At least the MC still exist somewhere...despite being brain dead...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> I finished Fate/EXTRA so yay! Portable GOTY!
> 
> Ending wasn't as nearly as bad as I thought it was. At least the MC still exist somewhere...despite being brain dead...



Yes, welcome to the party.

I'm playing corpse party and this is a contender too. Seeing how everyone dies in despair and agony is making this game awesome.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Fuck I need to play Corpse Party one of these days!

Here is my nominations for GOTY btw!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fuck I need to play Corpse Party one of these days!
> 
> Here is my nominations for GOTY btw!



Yeah, corpse party is fun, though it can get somewhat irritating seeing everyone shit bricks left and right. Though I can understand why.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Wait...what?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait...what?



What don't you get? Its a horror mystery game if you wanna know what genre.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Mura said:


> What don't you get? Its a horror mystery game if you wanna know what genre.



Nah, when you said all the characters were shitting bricks.

I know all about CP though, I've been following it for awhile before it released.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nah, when you said all the characters were shitting bricks.
> 
> I know all about CP though, I've been following it for awhile before it released.



Oh ok. Yeah, them kids be going crazy.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2011)

That's cool.  Speaking of upcoming games, does anybody know any information on when the next part of Super Robot Wars Z 2 is suppose to be released?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d93QyMnGVBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 2, 2011)

What was that? Looked alright...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> What was that? Looked alright...


Beyond the Labyrinth


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

I wish Star Ocean was a longer game.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish Star Ocean was a longer game.



Hopefully you aren't talking about that piece of shit Last Hope.


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Last Hope is the best SO game dude. 

I dislike all the other SO games right now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Last Hope is the best SO game dude.
> 
> I dislike all the other SO games right now.


 oh no....not even close...


----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

Doesn't say much for the series eh?


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> oh no....not even close...


Yup. SO is a lame series overall.


Gnome said:


> Doesn't say much for the series eh?



I actually don't care for tri-Ace as a developer. Last Hope is the only game they ever developed I liked, and even that's an extremely flawed game if I really wanted to go into details. tri-Ace sucks at story telling.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

I actually agree somewhat, played 2, 3, and 4. Couldn't bring myself to beat any of them, always ended up stopping about half way through, I just don't like them.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2011)

^O.M.G. A really good JRPG coming out. Please be true!


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

You two, you guys do realize I posted a WHOLE thread for this on the first page right ages ago?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> You two, you guys do realize I posted a WHOLE thread for this on the first page right ages ago?



Nope, sure didn't realize that.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2011)

I did not. Cause I lost hope of this game.


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

I found info on it at NeoGAF. I wanted to be the first to break some interesting news in this bitch (forum for street lingo-illiterate posters) for once.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Hopefully you aren't talking about that piece of shit Last Hope.



It's terrible.
I beat that game it's just terrible every bit of it terrible.
Even the battle system sucked.



best SO game for me is here.
[YOUTUBE]dG3AZTfyhbs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 2, 2011)

I love how dimension door looks in SO3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's cool.  Speaking of upcoming games, does anybody know any information on when the next part of Super Robot Wars Z 2 is suppose to be released?



Right after after OG3 for ps3 comes out, so probably end of next year. 

OG3 was suppose to be out already. 

It actually has a chance of being released in english however at least.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> I love how dimension door looks in SO3.



I spammed that attack one I got it.
Dat attack rocks the voiceacting for it never became tired.
I could never manage cancelling though.
I played the directors cut lots of extras after you beat the game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 2, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I spammed that attack one I got it.
> Dat attack rocks the voiceacting for it never became tired.
> I could never manage cancelling though.
> I played the directors cut lots of extras after you beat the game.



Yeah, once I got DD I spammed that shit to hell. Side kick to dimension door with no guard support skill.

I found cancelling to be very easy once you got the hang of it, I can never see how it would be difficult to do. I have the director's cut version too, never selling that shit for the rest of my life.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yeah, once I got DD I spammed that shit to hell. Side kick to dimension door with no guard support skill.
> 
> I found cancelling to be very easy once you got the hang of it, I can never see how it would be difficult to do. I have the director's cut version too, never selling that shit for the rest of my life.



Lets just say the extra bosses are pretty hard without cancelling 
And for some reason the game never gave me battle trophies.
I mean I was playing in normal not easy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 2, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Lets just say the extra bosses are pretty hard without cancelling
> And for some reason the game never gave me battle trophies.
> I mean I was playing in normal not easy.



Did you enable the trophies in the simulation room in the beginning?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> Did you enable the trophies in the simulation room in the beginning?



I thought I did, I even beat the game several times and never got any.
Though I could never get past the rock monster.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 2, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I thought I did, I even beat the game several times and never got any.
> Though I could never get past the rock monster.



Which rock monster we talking about here? Don't tell me the one in the caverns....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> Which rock monster we talking about here? Don't tell me the one in the caverns....



The first boss you fight at the beginning during simulation.
The farthest I've gotten on the game was level 120 in the maze and then suddenly some thunder god (who I nearly killed)
pulled some bullshit move that killed my entire party at full health and it was several hours after I saved.
That's when I had crafted weapons that only had the largest HP boosts you can have on top of max attack for the characters.
[YOUTUBE]IPHUJd4AvZw[/YOUTUBE]
This fucker right here.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 2, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The first boss you fight at the beginning during simulation.
> The farthest I've gotten on the game was level 120 in the maze and then suddenly some thunder god (who I nearly killed)
> pulled some bullshit move that killed my entire party at full health and it was several hours after I saved.
> That's when I had crafted weapons that only had the largest HP boosts you can have on top of max attack for the characters.



Oh yeah, against gabriel. Yeah, his AAA can kill you too if your not careful. Whats best is to have defenses in the 2000 range at least and wear accessories that prevent paralysis.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> Oh yeah, against gabriel. Yeah, his AAA can kill you too if your not careful. Whats best is to have defenses in the 2000 range at least and wear accessories that prevent paralysis.



Didn't even know he was the final boss till now.
Needless to say I hit him pretty hard, but when cliff has over 50,000+hp and gets one shotted I gave up.
When he killed me he set me back by about 5 hours. 
Funny thing is if I was ready for him I would have killed him.
Guy comes out of nowhere.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

Wtf are you guys talking about?

edit: Oh nvm, Star Ocean 3?

That was the only one I liked, but gave up because of a corrupt memory card and losing 30+ hours.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Wtf are you guys talking about?
> 
> edit: Oh nvm, Star Ocean 3?
> 
> That was the only one I liked, but gave up because of a corrupt memory card and losing 30+ hours.



How the hell did your memory card get corrupted?

 I remember I did a speedrun of it, I think my time was 3 hours 47 minutes. Wasn't too bad I thought. Favorite character to fight with was mirage. My team was usually fayt, mirage, maria.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> How the hell did your memory card get corrupted?
> 
> I remember I did a speedrun of it, I think my time was 3 hours 47 minutes. Wasn't too bad I thought. Favorite character to fight with was mirage. My team was usually fayt, mirage, maria.



Speed run of the maze?
Because I really couldn't imagine 3 hours and 47 mins for the game.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

Viewtiful Joe demo, check it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Hopefully you aren't talking about that piece of shit Last Hope.


Of course not. 

I mean the first one. 


Esura said:


> Last Hope is the best SO game dude.
> 
> I dislike all the other SO games right now.


Star Ocean is a great series. 

The last game was so-so. Star Ocean 3 was actually pretty good. Star Ocean 2 was decent. Star Ocean 1 is also good.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 2, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Speed run of the maze?
> Because I really couldn't imagine 3 hours and 47 mins for the game.



No, speed run of entire game. From beginning to the final boss, luther.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> *Last Hope is the best SO game dude.*
> 
> I dislike all the other SO games right now.



Nope


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> No, speed run of entire game. From beginning to the final boss, luther.



Maybe I can't imagine it because I get sidetracked by all the extra stuff so easily 
More often than not I would spend an hour crafting and just messing around with that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 2, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Maybe I can't imagine it because I get sidetracked by all the extra stuff so easily
> More often than not I would spend an hour crafting and just messing around with that.



Yeah, you really gotta plan ahead of what your gonna do and where shit exactly is. Plus the skip scene option is a lifesaver.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 2, 2011)

Alright, its official now xenoblade chronicles is coming to the U.S.



[YOUTUBE]brBQqxuhjJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byrd (Dec 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> Alright, its official now xenoblade chronicles is coming to the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]brBQqxuhjJQ[/YOUTUBE]



is this the confirmed sequel to xenogears?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2011)

That's Xenosaga.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> That's Xenosaga.



 really? all that time I didn't know that.. It surely don't seem like it but I'm guessing this is in the same universe


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> That's Xenosaga.



It's the reverse. Xenosaga was supposed to be a prequel. Xenogears was supposed to be near the end of the timeline. With one more game post Gears.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

Xenoshit makes no sense anyway.

I never did finish Xenogears.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Xenoblade has nothing to do with previous Xeno games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

Xenoblade also sucks. 


Actually, I might try it again, although I think I deleted it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Xenoblade also sucks.
> 
> 
> Actually, I might try it again, although I think I deleted it.



You modded your wii? Or was it on the wii emulator?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

Emulator. 

The Wii doesn't have enough games to warrant a purchase, though I might get a Wii U once it makes games and is backwards compatible with everything.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Emulator.
> 
> The Wii doesn't have enough games to warrant a purchase, though I might get a Wii U once it makes games and is backwards compatible with everything.



you can run a wii emulator on your computer? I'm barely can run a PS2 emulator on mines.. getting 20fps on some of the good games


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 2, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> you can run a wii emulator on your computer? I'm barely can run a PS2 emulator on mines.. getting 20fps on some of the good games



Only game I run on my PS2 emulator is melty blood actress again. Only game that runs good on my computer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> you can run a wii emulator on your computer? I'm barely can run a PS2 emulator on mines.. getting 20fps on some of the good games



Yeah, the Wii emulator actually works a little better than the PS2 one.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 2, 2011)

For real? I tried PS2 emu when trying to play SMT: Nocturne. Oh dear god the slow downs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

My computer's just more better than yours. 

It has 8gb of RAM.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 2, 2011)

Its nice they decided to finally release xenoblade here, but I imagine quite a few people already went ahead and imported it. Give me a last story or pandora's tower announcement. 

I believe the  only connection to the other xeno games is that the xenoblade guy worked or had some involvement with them; I think its kind of like how bioshock is to system shock.


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Its nice they decided to finally release xenoblade here, but *I imagine quite a few people already went ahead and imported it*. Give me a last story or pandora's tower announcement.
> 
> I believe the  only connection to the other xeno games is that the xenoblade guy worked or had some involvement with them; I think its kind of like how bioshock is to system shock.



Which would have no effect overall.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 4, 2011)

Well it was announced some time ago that fate/apocrypha would start up again as an online game but it seemed to have changed again.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 4, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> For real? I tried PS2 emu when trying to play SMT: Nocturne. Oh dear god the slow downs.



I feel your pain.. tried to run Front Mission 4 and was getting 9fps


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 4, 2011)

Mura said:


> Well it was announced some time ago that fate/apocrypha would start up again as an online game but it seemed to have changed again.





> The volume will also include a demo version of Type-Moon's upcoming Mahō Tsukai no Yoru visual novel



I want this.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 4, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I want this.



I thought you'd notice that part.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 5, 2011)

How much is Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes now on PSN anyway(with 47% discount)?


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Mura said:


> Well it was announced some time ago that fate/apocrypha would start up again as an online game but it seemed to have changed again.



Sometimes I wished I speak Japanese.


Anyways, got the True Ending of Corpse Party...good game.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 5, 2011)

P2 is awesome though the battle system is a little dated/..though Fusion spells, ganging up on demons to contact them, the interactions are funny which help make up for it.

Now stuck in the forest with the gaurdian poem/statue thing. And shit trhe twist:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought they maybe inadvertanly summoned Joker by playing the Persona/MC game, who then caused havoc and made the shrine burn down by making the other guy crazy or soemthing, but it was kinda close. So fucking crazy...Can't wait for the end, how far am I?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sometimes I wished I speak Japanese.
> 
> 
> Anyways, got the True Ending of Corpse Party...good game, last chapter drags on too damn long though, sucks for four classmates though at the end.



Damn, that was fast. I didn't play it too much over the weekend.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 5, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> P2 is awesome though the battle system is a little dated/..though Fusion spells, ganging up on demons to contact them, the interactions are funny which help make up for it.
> 
> Now stuck in the forest with the gaurdian poem/statue thing. And shit trhe twist:
> 
> ...



About halfway done.

hope you like the shrines, those shadows, especially Lisa's, will fuck your mind


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 5, 2011)

Wait, there's more shadows? Meh. I just need to grind since i was like lvl 27/26 going up against lvl 38 shadow YKW. The attacks were bullshit too, mudo failed most of thetime and fusion spells took it our easy.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 5, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Wait, there's more shadows? Meh. I just need to grind since i was like lvl 27/26 going up against lvl 38 shadow YKW. The attacks were bullshit too, mudo failed most of thetime and fusion spells took it our easy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

Started playing Star Ocean 2 last night. 

I also saw Skyrim for rent at one of those Red Box things and thought about trying it out. Does that shitty thing need you be on the Internet? Because I don't have the Internet.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 5, 2011)

oh yeah itachifan, be careful with yukino.

She breaks easily


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

I need a new psp to play Fate/EXTRA.

Doesn't it have pvp also?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Started playing Star Ocean 2* last night.
> 
> I also saw Skyrim for rent at one of those Red Box things and thought about trying it out. Does that shitty thing need you be on the Internet? Because I don't have the Internet.


 I am re playing Star Ocean, SO2 will be next...


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Mura said:


> Damn, that was fast. I didn't play it too much over the weekend.


Ooohh, I'm surprised. Let me not say anymore then. This is one game I don't want to spoil for ANYONE. Unlike F/SN or other games, much of this game's impact hinges on surprises and not being spoiled and shit. 

All I'm going to say is, fuck the Yuka haters, she is my favorite character by far. So god damn cute.



Sephiroth said:


> I need a new psp to play Fate/EXTRA.
> 
> *Doesn't it have pvp also?*





I fucking wish. 


Still play Fate/EXTRA anyways though. I nominated it for handheld game of the year too.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 5, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I need a new psp to play Fate/EXTRA.
> 
> Doesn't it have pvp also?



Player vs Player? No


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

I could of sworn I saw pvp a long time ago with Japanese players, guess not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I could of sworn I saw pvp a long time ago with Japanese players, guess not.



Don't sweat it, bro. You can PVP in this game.


Here's how:

Write down all your character stats on a piece of paper. Have your opponent do the same. Wrap the paper to your fists and fucking brawl.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't sweat it, bro. You can PVP in this game.
> 
> 
> Here's how:
> ...





What are you smoking today?


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Thats CMX everyday Mura.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't sweat it, bro. You can PVP in this game.
> 
> 
> Here's how:
> ...



I never thought of doing it this way, brilliant!


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Wait, but what if I have a level 50 character sheet wrapped in my fist, but I'll be physically fighting a 7 ft, Shaq-looking dude with a level 1 character sheet wrapped in his fist?

Yeah...fuck that shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 5, 2011)

Levels don't mean shit when you see reality looking down on you.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 5, 2011)

I want augmented reality to be real already, so people in real life have stats and levels that you can see through your AR glasses.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait, but what if I have a level 50 character sheet wrapped in my fist, but I'll be physically fighting a 7 ft, Shaq-looking dude with a level 1 character sheet wrapped in his fist?
> 
> Yeah...fuck that shit.



That just means he's got a level 1 gilgamesh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

Mura said:


> What are you smoking today?


Good catch. I accidentally put "right" when I meant "write."

Too early for that kinda shit. Thanks for lookin' out, bro. 


Esura said:


> Wait, but what if I have a level 50 character sheet wrapped in my fist, but I'll be physically fighting a 7 ft, Shaq-looking dude with a level 1 character sheet wrapped in his fist?
> 
> Yeah...fuck that shit.


The extra stats provide extra weight to your paper, giving you a decided advantage in punching power.

However, given that he is already two, maybe three times more powerful than you at base...  You're fucked.


zenieth said:


> That just means he's got a level 1 Ultros.


Fixed.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Good catch. I accidentally put "right" when I meant "write."
> 
> Too early for that kinda shit. Thanks for lookin' out, bro.



..........Sure, no prob. I got you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2011)

Star ocean 1  is pretty different on the psp.
Barely recognize it compared to the snes.
Voiceacting is pretty bad so far with the main character being tolerable and some of the voice actors seem to have been given the wrong direction.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 5, 2011)

lol baiten kaitos proll tops so1 though. it's just grating, though ive never heard so1's va before.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Star ocean 1  is pretty different on the psp.
> Barely recognize it compared to the snes.
> Voiceacting is pretty bad so far with the main character being tolerable and some of the voice actors seem to have been given the wrong direction.


Yeah, it's a lot smoother.

In the SNES version you couldn't chain together hits as easily as you can on the PSP. 

I will say this: the SNES version is superior in overworld/running. It's a lot faster. PSP is superior for the most part.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 5, 2011)

I need a list of good RPgs for this gen. I have no idea what ot get for christmas lol; seems like theres nothing good out yet besides SS and i have it. Feb looks like it has some good games though, Asura's Wrath


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> *I need a list of good RPgs for this gen*. I have no idea what ot get for christmas lol; seems like theres nothing good out yet besides SS and i have it. Feb looks like it has some good games though, Asura's Wrath





I'm not sure I could make a list that didn't just have games you've already played.

There are some games on the horizon, like Reckoning, that I am planning to get.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

GET HYPERDIMENSION NEPTUNIA AND JOIN THE MOE-DOM!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 5, 2011)

nah, im good wiht Fate, MB and Tsuki...well any good recent RPGs besides skyrim? Im gonna try and get 999 but they didnt have it at my GS when i asked...waiting for DS2, shit looks cash.

What is infinite undiscovery and 2worlds? I see them everytime i come looking and they seem interesting a little.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Heard Infinite Undiscovery is ass from what I heard. Two Worlds I is an extremely broken and shitty game from what I've heard as well.

I would avoid those two games asap.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 5, 2011)

yeah, most sites seem to th9ink that as well. Lost Odyssey looks good and so does rEsonance of Fate. Also moight try getting Corpse Party, but how scary is it?


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> yeah, most sites seem to th9ink that as well. Lost Odyssey looks good and so does rEsonance of Fate. *Also moight try getting Corpse Party, but how scary is it?*



I found it to be quite scary actually, and the story is pretty good. You should get that. I wholeheartedly recommend it. Its so good, I'm not even going to post spoilers in spoiler tags of it until I know most people here finished it. You just _got_ to experience it.

Its not perfect though, sprites are atrocious and some of the puzzles are out there but the characters and the overall mystery is something that kept my attention all the way through.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 5, 2011)

sprites dont bother me, just the scariness. Already got the bad end in the bathroom, so do i haveta restart from the beginning if i saved after going there?


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

What Chapter you on? The first one?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 5, 2011)

yeah, i only have the trial for PC.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh...I'm not sure but I think the PC one is different from the PSP one a bit.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 5, 2011)

meh. whatever, almost figured out what to do anyway.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 6, 2011)

Seems late but Gamespot posted there Fate/Extra review, 6/10;

apparently some dudes in Spain are making their own remake of 7  , though its not very good and has fps view


----------



## zenieth (Dec 6, 2011)

Infinite Indiscovery is Ass story wise, but the gameplay is fun as fuck and the protagonist is pretty cool in his own way.

Also don't listen to Esura. Neptunia is bad and he should feel bad.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 6, 2011)

Also just remembered chikalin and forget what I said about sumaru Gypsy, now that bitch is something fine


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> yeah, most sites seem to th9ink that as well. Lost Odyssey looks good and so does rEsonance of Fate. Also moight try getting Corpse Party, but how scary is it?



Get Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Infinite Indiscovery is Ass story wise, but the gameplay is fun as fuck and the protagonist is pretty cool in his own way.
> 
> Also don't listen to Esura. Neptunia is bad and he should feel bad.



Neptunia isn't bad, just average.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

I can't play games anymore.

I tried playing Star Ocean 2 again last night, but it's too soon. 

Now I'm trying to find another game to play but I've played everything at least twice. It's fucking bare bones here.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

I was gonna say play an online game, but then I remember saying you don't have internet.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't play games anymore.
> 
> I tried playing Star Ocean 2 again last night, but it's too soon.
> 
> Now I'm trying to find another game to play but I've played everything at least twice. It's fucking bare bones here.



You're getting old Crazy, soon you won't care for games at all.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 6, 2011)

And then Ultros will leave your heart.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

You know, I haven't got past the first few hour of WKCII yet. Do not like the battle system at all. Story seems serviceable though.

EDIT: Mura finish Corpse Party so I can have someone to talk to about it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2011)

lol i just realized im older than some of the ppl in this thread, join date wise. 

How is RoF? It looks cool, but i heard some ppl were bitching over difficulty or was it gameplay? Fuck FPSspot; their revs are shit nowadays. idiotic motherfuckers :,asd Gave SS a 7.5...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> You know, I haven't got past the first few hour of WKCII yet. Do not like the battle system at all. Story seems serviceable though.
> 
> EDIT: Mura finish Corpse Party so I can have someone to talk to about it.



I will, just I got anime to watch too. If I fall behind on that it will just overwhelm me.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> lol i just realized im older than some of the ppl in this thread, join date wise.
> 
> How is RoF? It looks cool, but i heard some ppl were bitching over difficulty or was it gameplay? Fuck FPSspot; their revs are shit nowadays. idiotic motherfuckers :,asd Gave SS a 7.5...



RoF has little to no plot, and its possibly one of the most needlessly grind heavy non-SRPG games I've ever played since the 90s. Battle system is also incredibly convoluted to the extreme. Game isn't too hard once you know the ins and outs of the system...but ugh....I'd pass on this game. 

I regret buying it. Anything with tri-Ace's name on, I need to make sure to avoid everytime, no exceptions anymore.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2011)

Infinite Undsicovery was good, least I enjoyed it. ROF was eh, and SO4 had good battle system but shitty story.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2011)

okay, so no roF then...

Is Oblivion any good; might get that now sinc eits lower priced. ill just keep renting skyrim.
played a bit of oblivion it was alright, though i only was able to get out o fthe prison before my friend had to go and took it back.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> lol i just realized im older than some of the ppl in this thread, join date wise.
> 
> How is RoF? It looks cool, but i heard some ppl were bitching over difficulty or was it gameplay? Fuck FPSspot; their revs are shit nowadays. idiotic motherfuckers :,asd Gave SS a 7.5...



RoF was fun. If you like Valkyrie Profile 2, you'd like this game. It's similar shit, but with guns and tons of run & jumps and various acrobatic gunslinging.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2011)

If you can find Resonance of Fate for cheap, get it for the experience; the gameplay isn't that hard or difficult to understand, and is easily one of the most unique and engaging combat systems I've played in an RPG.

The story is hilariously bad and it's on farther down on the grinding side of JRPGs, but not the worst.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2011)

I never really focused on the story but it has a shit load of funny bits and VA wise it's pretty good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Agreed that the VA for the dub is decent.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2011)

I mean the overarching story; the smaller arcs are suitable for what it is, and the characters are actually fairly well rounded.  The actual story that encompasses the entire game so cliche and boring it borders on parody.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It also sucks that not only are there a grand total of 3 fucking party members in the entire game, you lose one half way through.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ScTAeHBKk4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2011)

hmm...damn this is ahrd. I'll see i fthey have it cheap or not; if not I'll wait.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> hmm...damn this is ahrd. I'll see i fthey have it cheap or not; if not I'll wait.



I personally don't recommend it, but if you are anything like me when it comes to games, you'd want to try it anyways just to see for yourself if it is good or not.



I bought mines from Amazon awhile back too.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2011)

Don't pay more than 15-20 for it, and once you've beaten there's no replay value, so you can resell it, but do it if you can.

I feel like it's an aborted masterpiece; it's a game that did so many things right, from completely overhauling the battle system, creating well-rounded, non-cliche characters that seem alive, to creating a unique and interesting world with an engaging history and fascinating setting that it's such a complete mindfuck that some aspects of the game are so fucking, hilariously atrocious.  It's like they had half of the game made and were then forced to rush out the rest, skeletal; it's really a damn shame.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

Maybe I'll pick up Resonance of Fate--finally--this weekend. 


Then again I was going to try out Skyrim, so...


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zvjYLAzJb8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Why this got to be a Sonic 2006 song?  Shit sounds awesome. I heard it in a Blazblue Noel Combo Video and its awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> okay, so no roF then...
> 
> Is Oblivion any good; might get that now sinc eits lower priced. ill just keep renting skyrim.
> played a bit of oblivion it was alright, though i only was able to get out o fthe prison before my friend had to go and took it back.



Oblivion was good but never thought it was great. Shitty main story and some horrible fucking side quest. Skyrim however, is a masterpiece. An amazing game that should def be tried. The world is one of the best in gaming and reminds me of why I love the RPG genre so much.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

I wish Fate/EXTRA CCC was coming out here....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> I wish Fate/EXTRA CCC was coming out here....



Its still possible, I'm still gonna hope.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

Skyrim better be good. Or else.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Skyrim better be good. Or else.



Better than any Jrpg this gen, that much is certain.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Better than any Jrpg this gen, that much is certain.



That's not exactly saying much.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why this got to be a Sonic 2006 song?  Shit sounds awesome. I heard it in a Blazblue Noel Combo Video and its awesome.



Sonic 2006 in general had awesome music, shame for such a bad game.

Kind of like Shadow, but that game wasn't as bad.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2011)

hurf durf

I love Skyrim, but I'm not that fond of the leveling overhaul; Oblivion's was a clusterfuck, but this one feels lacking.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

Krory said:


> That's not exactly saying much.


There's a few good ones. Although you might be right, I don't think CMX has played them.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2011)

Skyrim is fun as fuck, def getting that one...i onestly like both WandJRPGs.I just grew up with JRPGs so they're kinda specila and PErsona 3 FES made me a tard.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

I grew up with JRPGs.

They got boring.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Eh, I still find JRPGs highly enjoyable.

I'm slowly starting to realize I don't care for open worlds in RPGs or the "choices" many gamers here desire. Sucks being a JRPG fan this gen.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2011)

I like choices, but only if they major impact story like good route, evil rtoute path. anything that gives it major replay value, not like a dif dailouge if you picked A over B.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2011)

There hasn't been a convincing morality system yet, so they're usually negligible.  Have such boring extremes on either side of a black and white, Biblical style morality system isn't so much an effective tool of storytelling as a heavy-handed choose your own adventure tedium.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

90% of the time they couldn't even be considered "extremes" since they don't even affect anything. Mass Effect, The Witcher, Dragon Age, Fallout 3... all mostly seems worthless.

Still fun games, but yeah...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Eh, I still find JRPGs highly enjoyable.
> 
> I'm slowly starting to realize I don't care for open worlds in RPGs or the "choices" many gamers here desire. Sucks being a JRPG fan this gen.



I like choice, but it seems developers are only focusing on this aspect as of late while the rest of the gameplay aspects like combat suffer, I liked how Jade Empire did it and want more of that.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, I know they're generally pointless, but I mean the actual sense of moral binary, since you can be either a Villain sue or Hero sue.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

In Fable, you can do anythi......


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

I was going to say I'd rather get a prostate exam and root canal while playing Final Fantasy XIII simultaneously than to play Fable...































































































































...but I don't know, man... Final Fantasy XIII... that's pretty bad.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

The root canal can help you take your mind off of XIII.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

There were JRPGs this year?


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The root canal can help you take your mind off of XIII.



Nothing can detract from Snow's "BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH HERO BLAH BLAH HERO BLAH HERO HERO SERAAAAAAAAAAAAH!" and Lightning looking like someone hit her in the face with a tire iron.

And the _most_ annoying character was hardly even in the game... and they give her a main character spot for the sequel. Glorious.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There were JRPGs this year?



Dark Souls


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

Dark Souls is good, and probably Deus Ex as well. Not much else.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

Dark Souls.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

What do you mean "".


----------



## zenieth (Dec 6, 2011)

He means he's a pussy.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2011)

He gave up.  

Dark Souls is among my favorite games of all time.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

I've yet to rage quit playing Dark Souls, it actually makes dieing addicting.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dark Souls.



Dark Souls


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Dark Souls



Dark Souls


----------



## zenieth (Dec 6, 2011)

It's because it makes even the most mundane tasks seem like olympian trials so every time you succeed you feel like the greatest person ever.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2011)

Riposte Gwyn.

OH SHIT SON


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

Sounds kinda queer.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 6, 2011)

You homophobe


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

I liked Dark Souls at first, but it just felt like everything was made harder for the sake of being harder.

And it wasn't even that it was hard, it was just tedious.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Just tried Voltron, um...yeah.....


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Really shitty probably.

That ends my dream of a decent Voltron game.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 6, 2011)

Defender of the Universe?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

Isn't it just an arcade dualstick shooter? If you expected much out of it, then you're playing it with the wrong mind set.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyone here like bullet hells?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2011)

Krory said:


> I was going to say I'd rather get a prostate exam and root canal while playing Final Fantasy XIII simultaneously than to play Fable...
> 
> 
> 
> ...but I don't know, man... Final Fantasy XIII... that's pretty bad.



I like fable 1 and 3. Fable 2 on the other hand...annoyed the living shit out of me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

Fable 1 was okay. Fable 2 was a huge letdown. Fable 3? I never even played it--figure it sucks pretty bad.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Mura said:


> Anyone here like bullet hells?



I suck shit at them, unless I use a cheat for unlimited lives.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

I dislike bullets and I dislike hell.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

The Touhou series have gotten me into the bullet hell genre. I'm really loving the series.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

I only like Touhou for the hentai and MAD videos.

That Touhou fighting game looks interesting too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> I only like Touhou for the hentai and MAD videos.
> 
> That Touhou fighting game looks interesting too.



Yeah, Hisoutensoku is really fun. Though not really the traditional fighter as you use spell cards in your fights. I main youmu and hong.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

See...I don't even know the characters or understand the premise at all.

I like this blue haired maid though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> See...I don't even know the characters or understand the premise at all.
> 
> I like this blue haired maid though.



Ah yeah, sakuya. She uses knives and can control time.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 6, 2011)

Dark Souls.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Dark Souls.



I started a strength/mage build to see how good enchanted weapons can be. So far I've made a enchanted zweihander+2. Its got 541 strength for me.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, that Sakuya is fucking cute, real tip tho.

I'm going to make a set with the cutest video game character ever! Just got to figure out who....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah, that Sakuya is fucking cute, real tip tho.
> 
> I'm going to make a set with the cutest video game character ever! Just got to figure out who....



Just an example of what you gotta go through in this series. I love it.

[YOUTUBE]xnTh9mbkFO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep, I'm never playing it. My eyes hurt looking at how in the fuck the player is dodging all that shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yep, I'm never playing it. My eyes hurt looking at how in the fuck the player is dodging all that shit.



But isn't it fun though. Don't you wanna try out that shit?

There is still the fighter you can play though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Sakuya has silver hair. 



Mura said:


> Anyone here like bullet hells?



I do.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Sakuya has silver hair.



This is true, though I think this image of her can make you think she has a slight blue hair color.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2011)

Mura said:


> Anyone here like bullet hells?



I play them.



Mura said:


> The Touhou series have gotten me into the bullet hell genre. I'm really loving the series.



PCB still the best.



Esura said:


> Yep, I'm never playing it. My eyes hurt looking at how in the fuck the player is dodging all that shit.



Sometimes I tend to do shit then after I think about it and wonder how the fuck I survived. I mean, out of all the games I played, I beaten PCB on Normal with Sakuya *once*.

Also if you like bullet hell and mecha, play M.U.S.H.A for Sega Genesis. It's fun as shit.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GteiHb2mAMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Dec 6, 2011)

Mura said:


> I started a strength/mage build to see how good enchanted weapons can be. So far I've made a enchanted zweihander+2. Its got 541 strength for me.



I have two characters - a Dex/Faith character and a Str/Dex character.

The former uses a Silver Knight Straight Sword and Sunlight Blade to get 668 Attack. I'm tempted to join the Darkmoons, though, since Darkmoon Blade would eventually offer a 2.1x multiplier to Magic Adjust. That's about 420 added Attack, instead of the 285 added Attack of Sunlight Blade. Could you imagine using a fast weapon like the Silver Knight Sword with 803 Attack?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I have two characters - a Dex/Faith character and a Str/Dex character.
> 
> The former uses a Silver Knight Straight Sword and Sunlight Blade to get 668 Attack. I'm tempted to join the Darkmoons, though, since Darkmoon Blade would eventually offer a 2.1x multiplier to Magic Adjust. That's about 420 added Attack, instead of the 285 added Attack of Sunlight Blade. Could you imagine using a fast weapon like the Silver Knight Sword with 803 Attack?



............I would be afraid to fight you then.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd riposte winny and burn her corpse 

edit: with chaos


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2011)

All this Dark Souls talk and I'm broke. Fucking bills.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

I have Dark Souls but I'm scared to play, and not for the reasons you think. I don't want to start out with a shit build and end up at a dead end because I fucked up. I get as far as halfway through the Undead Abyss and I quit because I second guess my build.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Mura said:


> But isn't it fun though. Don't you wanna try out that shit?
> 
> There is still the fighter you can play though.


Nope...my eyes burn. Looks like something you play when you're high. 

I'll try the fighter though.


Sephiroth said:


> Sakuya has silver hair.


Looks blue on the cover of hentai doujinshis I've read of her for some reason.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Sometimes I tend to do shit then after I think about it and wonder how the fuck I survived. I mean, out of all the games I played, I beaten PCB on Normal with Sakuya *once*.



Damn.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 6, 2011)

No build is wrong unless it's an all rounder or you put points in resistance.

Also 40 is basically the "shit stops" working legitimately cap for basically every stat placement.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

zenieth said:


> No build is wrong unless it's an all rounder or you put points in resistance.
> 
> Also 40 is basically the "shit stops" working legitimately cap for basically every stat placement.



I wanted to go all STR melee build at first, but I remember a bunch of people told me, "Don't put points in STR, weapons don't scale with stats well!" and "Make Lightning weapons!".

But with this patch, I dunno. I'm going to hold off playing until stuff is fleshed out. Dark Souls ain't going anywhere away from my collection anyways, I actually like it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> I wanted to go all STR melee build at first, but I remember a bunch of people told me, "Don't put points in STR, weapons don't scale with stats well!" and "Make Lightning weapons!".
> 
> But with this patch, I dunno. I'm going to hold off playing until stuff is fleshed out. Dark Souls ain't going anywhere away from my collection anyways, I actually like it.



No way, I made a +15 Demon's greataxe which only scales on your STR stat and it gave me a +385 bonus. Granted I had a STR stat of 50 but that weapon is made for STR builds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

Dark Souls can go to hell.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 6, 2011)

Lightning and all the other elements aren't all that no more. Stat scaling is actually viable now.

Like my iaito


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hate Dark Souls, I'm a wimp lol. Traded it in for SS, much better 

i honestly dont cosider myself nintentard either, so fire away.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 6, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> * I'm a wimp* .



All that needed to be said


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

Skyward Sword is like the opposite of Dark Souls. SS takes 2 hours to set things up and hold your hand on how to play. Dark Souls you choose a character...go.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

I like Skyward Sword more than Dark Souls.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> I like Skyward Sword more than Dark Souls.



Meh, I can't really get into zelda games. Its bothering me I don't know where your sig is from. I feel like I know it but I can't place it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Skyward Sword is like the opposite of Dark Souls. SS takes 2 hours to set things up and hold your hand on how to play. Dark Souls you choose a character...go.



That why i play in pro mode. doesnt mean i hater hard games, just bs hard games. ds just felt unesecairily difficult to me, had to fight for every inch and when you die you lose like a foot of progress.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Mura said:


> Meh, I can't really get into zelda games. Its bothering me I don't know where your sig is from. I feel like I know it but I can't place it.


Click Team Jailbait in my sig and look to your right.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Click Team Jailbait in my sig and look to your right.



Of course, kula diamond.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Critique my sig! 

Inspired by Kagura a bit. She makes pretty fucking sigs without extreme uses of C4D or other effects. I made this with a broken mouse...so I think I fucked up on some shit.

I think I might do an Athena Asamiya set instead though.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm not a fan of super high vibrance.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

It works for the characters I make sets of, which are mostly female characters. Now if I was doing a Dante set, things would be different.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

I've never critiqued a sig before so I'm definitely no pro. I don't mind the color vibrance, to me it makes it more lively. I feel like I see some streaks at the top when looking closely and the bottom left corner, was that part cut off like that?


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Mura said:


> I've never critiqued a sig before so I'm definitely no pro. I don't mind the color vibrance, to me it makes it more lively. I feel like I see some streaks at the top when looking closely and the bottom left corner, was that part cut off like that?



Thats actually a C4D in the background. I put the render over it and used Soft Light so you could see some of it.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll critique that shit unbiasedly 

The slight protrusion of the image beyond the black border works for a sig, in actual art, borders rarely fly. The way it was cropped is nice, the streaks in the hair lead your eye back to the characters eyes, which is the focus of the piece and easy to notice because the eyes contrast with the rest of the image. I actually think it looks better than Mura's for one simple reason, the blue. When you add vibrancy to heavy red like that, the effect tends to look as if its sitting atop the art, rather than being apart of it. Because a vibrant effect works more with cool colors, while hot colors work better with saturations.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I'll critique that shit unbiasedly
> 
> The slight protrusion of the image beyond the black border works for a sig, in actual art, borders rarely fly. The way it was cropped is nice, the streaks in the hair lead your eye back to the characters eyes, which is the focus of the piece and easy to notice because the eyes contrast with the rest of the image. I actually think it looks better than Mura's for one simple reason, the blue. When you add vibrancy to heavy red like that, the effect tends to look as if its sitting atop the art, rather than being apart of it. Because a vibrant effect works more with cool colors, while hot colors work better with saturations.



Hey, I said I was no pro.

Why you gotta bring my sig into this anyway? I requested it in the request section and I appreciate the work synn did on it so I ain't complaining. I would've asked kagura but last I checked she stopped taking requests for a bit.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

I ain't dissing, I'm using the closest thing with a similarity as a comparison.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I ain't dissing, I'm using the closest thing with a similarity as a comparison.



So basically I'm your guinea pig, that makes me feel a whole lot better.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

Also, I don't like the image of someones avy being a part of the sig, its redundant. Shall I go on?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Also, I don't like the image of someones avy being a part of the sig, its redundant. Shall I go on?



Yeah well, thats how you feel so I'm cool with that. I like it and thats what matters to me.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]XVCtkzIXYzQ[/YOUTUBE]

I'm just messin.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> [YOUTUBE]XVCtkzIXYzQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm just messin.



There are times when I can't tell when to fuck with you or be serious with you so its hard to tell.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I'll critique that shit unbiasedly
> 
> The slight protrusion of the image beyond the black border works for a sig, in actual art, borders rarely fly. The way it was cropped is nice, the streaks in the hair lead your eye back to the characters eyes, which is the focus of the piece and easy to notice because the eyes contrast with the rest of the image. I actually think it looks better than Mura's for one simple reason, the blue. When you add vibrancy to heavy red like that, the effect tends to look as if its sitting atop the art, rather than being apart of it. Because a vibrant effect works more with cool colors, while hot colors work better with saturations.


...wow. I take it you study art. 

But thanks for that. I was thinking I fucked up on something. I haven't been sig making long actually.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

^If you want to do art though, you got to tell yourself you suck dick, complacency is bad.



I'm always just messin, unless its Ultros talk or Esura.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 6, 2011)

So basically you're saying Esura sucks dick.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

zenieth said:


> So basically you're saying Esura sucks dick.



Your powers of observation are great.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Also, I don't like the image of someones avy being a part of the sig, its redundant. Shall I go on?


Actually, I started feeling that way after the set Kagura made for me of Celty. So this time I used different renders.


Gnome said:


> ^If you want to do art though, you got to tell yourself you suck dick, *complacency is bad*.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always just messin, unless its Ultros talk or Esura.



Pops used tell me that all the time. I haven't drew anything in ages though, I'm a bit rusty. I was going to take up graphic design after high school, but for some reason I don't anymore. Prefer writing instead.

And what are you saying? You don't like messin' with me? Thought we was bois.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

You know I'm just messin'


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Good grief.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2011)

trololol...I never understand this whole sig/avy thing. but i have turned off anyway; my comp couldn't handle it with the shit intertnet at college.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2011)

Playing star ocean 2 on the psp.
better voiceacting than SO 1 on the psp,you get around on the map faster,gameplay feels slightly better despite being ripped from the SO1 psp game(or is it the other way around?)
The encounter rate it a bit insane though literal one step encounters for about hours at a time have made me simply to strong and causes me to have half a million way before I should.

I'm one shotting the enemies with the main character  being level 57 when I was supposed to be around 30:/
skill system is easily abused if you never spend up to a certain point.
So I think I would rank the SO series currently as.
SO4<<<<<<<<<<SO1<<SO2<<<<<<<<SO3


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

Shame they ruined SO2 like that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

> SO4>>>>>>>>SO1>>SO2>>>>>>>SO3



What is this, what is that?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> What is this, what is that?



I wasn't paying attention to what I wrote that's all.


----------



## Esura (Dec 7, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> What is this, what is that?



He has a point for once though, SO4 is the best SO game, voice acting be damned. SO2 is such a boring game, just like SO1, I just do not understand the sheer infatuation with this game. And if SO3 (never played this one though) anything like SO1 and 2, its boring too probably.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2011)

A video of why I love SO3 the most. Just skip to 1:05 to get to the fight. Though this guy seemed pretty bad in my mind.

[YOUTUBE]IZQnbshwUbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2011)

I kinda want to play SO3 again, actually.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 7, 2011)

I quit after learning the MC was an instrument or whatever of peace/destruction.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> I quit after learning the MC was an instrument or whatever of peace/destruction.



Yeah, his genes were altered to fight off gods that wanted to destroy their universe.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> He has a point for once though, SO4 is the best SO game, voice acting be damned. *SO2 is such a boring game, just like SO1, I just do not understand the sheer infatuation with this game.* And if SO3 (never played this one though) anything like SO1 and 2, its boring too probably.



Better villains to fight against for one thing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piXV8-RyNIA[/YOUTUBE]



> Yeah, his genes were altered to fight off gods that wanted to destroy their universe.



They're not gods. They're video game programmers. Uber powerful ones.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2011)

I like beating shit up.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> They're not gods. They're video game programmers. Uber powerful ones.



At that point in the story everyone thought they were gods, I didn't wanna say anything further than that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok, need some suggestions. I want some thoughts on an RPG to buy in the 30-40 dollar range for the PS3 or PSP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2011)

Tactics Ogre.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> *I quit*








Mura said:


> Ok, need some suggestions. I want some thoughts on an RPG to *buy *in the 30-40 dollar range for the PS3 or PSP.



Sureeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
 I want an HD of SO3 directors cut.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 8, 2011)

Jesus Shiro, what _are_ you wearing?!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 8, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Jesus Shiro, what _are_ you wearing?!



He's got a new outlook on things now.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 8, 2011)

The fuck is that archer?:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Someone with a bow.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2011)

I quite liked SO3, Albel was cool.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 8, 2011)

Especially his evil laugh when he levels up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Albel was the most badass friend.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4EqkZ8OEXko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks like fun.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

All you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to vote in the soundtrack tourney. Do it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

I looked at it, but I was not familiar with any of the soundtracks.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

Then just like...fuck off.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't mean that, don't hurt me


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 8, 2011)

what games? is it here?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Then just like...fuck off.





You're on the list.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 8, 2011)

Haven't played a DW game since 5, besides Samurai Emipres 2. any better or should i just wait until 10 lol?


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm liking 7 so far actually. Story Mode is pretty interesting.

Still mad about those lame fuckers killing Dian Wei. He sacrificed himself for the cause.


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn, player, what you buying that niece of yours for Christmas?



I spent a bit over $100 on my niece so far and I still need to get my parents and her father (my brother) something. Nothing is too much for mah baby. pek


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> I spent a bit over $100 on my niece so far and I still need to get my parents and her father (my brother) something. Nothing is too much for mah baby. pek



Lets see you say that 10 years from now.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

If you don't buy big, don't buy at all I say.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> I spent a bit over $100 on my niece so far and I still need to get my parents and her father (my brother) something. Nothing is too much for mah baby. pek



The hell?

That bitch better be giving you some handjobs or something for all that scratch.


I got my niece a $10.00 doll and a Snickers candy bar. I got four nephews to get shit for, too, and my parents.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

I got my bro a Lenovo Y570.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 8, 2011)

CMX, you really are something.

Not something legal, but something.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]hY-FaTuuglo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

Such bad memories


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

zenieth said:


> CMX, you really are something.
> 
> Not something legal, but something.


What? She likes candy bars. She's a chubby little kid.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

Isn't that like child abuse or some shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What? She likes candy bars. She's a chubby little kid.



[YOUTUBE]Ag1zty6HmoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

Mura said:


> Lets see you say that 10 years from now.


 true



Gnome said:


> If you don't buy big, don't buy at all I say.


I don't really agree with that actually but this situation is a bit different. Considering I only have one niece (biologically, the other ones are irrelevant) and I'm going to make sure she have more shit than her siblings. For some reason shes the odd duck in the family and my brother try to divide his attention to all the kids, his own and the steps evenly. Problem is, they have their own daddies buying them their own special shit and she isn't getting anything special from her daddy over the steps so I'm going to make sure my baby has the best shit her siblings don't have.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow, esura.

You actually have some admirable traits.

Who'd have guessed?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> true
> 
> 
> I don't really agree with that actually but this situation is a bit different. Considering I only have one niece (biologically, the other ones are irrelevant) and I'm going to make sure she have more shit than her siblings. For some reason shes the odd duck in the family and my brother try to divide his attention to all the kids, his own and the steps evenly. Problem is, they have their own daddies buying them their own special shit and she isn't getting anything special from her daddy over the steps so I'm going to make sure my baby has the best shit her siblings don't have.


You could just save up money for next christmas and get something nice.
How old is she?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

Buying shit for people all the time just sets up expectations.


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You could just save up money for next christmas and get something nice.
> How old is she?



Nine years old (I think).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nine years old (I think).



She'll be ten next year then  what is she interested in really?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

Ten year olds now days want smart phones and tablets.


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> She'll be ten next year then  what is she interested in really?


My bad, she is 7. Don't remember kids ages.

She's been liking video games as of late but she is too hyper to actually sit down and play it so it'll be a waste of my money to get her one. She likes iCarly and shit.


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Ten year olds now days want smart phones and tablets.



That's actually what my brother is getting her, a tablet. But he is getting the other ones tablets too so it defeats the point. Sigh...I'll hold off on her for now and get my other elder brother something.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> My bad, she is 7. Don't remember kids ages.
> 
> She's been liking video games as of late but she is too hyper to actually sit down and play it so it'll be a waste of my money to get her one. She likes iCarly and shit.



If she was ten I was going to suggest a Wii U or something...
You have any old stuff you could give to her since she likes games?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

Get her Dark Souls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Get her a gun.

Best to teach gun safety in the developmental stages.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah so she doesn't blow off her hoo-hoo like all those idiots in the news lately.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 8, 2011)

Mura said:


> He's got a new outlook on things now.





zenieth said:


> The fuck is that archer?:



It's like he just walked out of a shonen-ai manga. All Shiro needs left are some chains wrapped around him and some sort of angel wing and then he'd be some yaoi fangirl's wet dream.


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If she was ten I was going to suggest a Wii U or something...
> *You have any old stuff you could give to her since she likes games?*


...nope.

My older games are off limits until I pass away. 

Nah, I already gave her my Pokemon Red, Yellow, and Gold AND my old Gameboy Color I had when I was a child. She "likes" games, but I only think she likes them cause she sees that I like them (she tries to emulate everything I do, including watching anime). She doesn't actually sit still to play them long at all unless I play with her. I'm not exaggerating when I say she is extremely hyperactive.



Gnome said:


> Get her Dark Souls.



She's seven.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Dec 9, 2011)

Is it just me, or does Agarest War II look....dope?


I will buy. Supporting localization efforts HO!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Yeah so she doesn't blow off her hoo-hoo like all those idiots in the news lately.



Fuckin' A, Man. 

Gotta teach them gun safety young to prevent unintentional manslaughter charges when they're older.


----------



## Esura (Dec 9, 2011)

No!! Not Xiahou Yuan! Damn you Shu! DAMN YOU!!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 9, 2011)

Xiahou Dun is a boss though. Took an arrow to the eye was like "Well, fuck this shit." and tore it off. I think in the real legend he ate it but obviously the game would not depcit that part.


----------



## Esura (Dec 9, 2011)

Xiahou Dun is one of my favorites on the Wei side, him and Cao Pi. One thing I hate about story mode is how I have to play with almost everyone on the Wei side BUT Xiahou Dun and Cao Pi. I liked Xiahou Yuan when I _wasn't_ playing with him. Didn't like using Dian Wei or the fat one Xu Zhu, or Cao Cao, or Jia Hu, or Zhang He, but you use them more than the other two.

I'mma do Shu next, cause of dat Guan Yu.


----------



## Esura (Dec 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ax7RBwQVljQ&list=LLGNbAcl04r6GDYg5Xr5mgrQ&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

 *sniff*

Makes you feel bad for beating the shit out of Berserker/Lancer.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 9, 2011)

FUCKING YES! I am all over this.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Xiahou Dun is one of my favorites on the Wei side, him and Cao Pi. One thing I hate about story mode is how I have to play with almost everyone on the Wei side BUT Xiahou Dun and Cao Pi. I liked Xiahou Yuan when I _wasn't_ playing with him. Didn't like using Dian Wei or the fat one Xu Zhu, or Cao Cao, or Jia Hu, or Zhang He, but you use them more than the other two.
> 
> I'mma do Shu next, cause of dat Guan Yu.



It was even more lulzy in DW5 cause GY's VA was Itachi's dub who i like. LOL


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 9, 2011)

swear to god.


----------



## Esura (Dec 9, 2011)

LOL they said "Cow Cow".

And I see what you mean.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 9, 2011)

I played a few hours of Dark Souls today, went through the depths, killed the gaping dragon. Made it through most of Blighttown as well, only died like once. I think I'm going to sell it though, it's just...not fun.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 9, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I played a few hours of Dark Souls today, went through the depths, killed the gaping dragon. Made it through most of Blighttown as well, only died like once. I think I'm going to sell it though, it's just...not fun.



I think I feel the same way, now that I've played through it multiple time its just not interesting anymore. Same old, same old.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah pretty much, the best part about when I was playing was my bro listening to the Zelda soundtrack at the same time, when he turned it off I realized how boring the game was.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2011)

You could always do PvP.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Yeah pretty much, the best part about when I was playing was my bro listening to the Zelda soundtrack at the same time, when he turned it off I realized how boring the game was.



[YOUTUBE]DaLOMAW_jzo[/YOUTUBE]
Mah house music.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 10, 2011)

^ I have speakers in every corner of my house that has that song on loop 24/7 I wish.

Never cared for PvP.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2011)

Breaking pottery, catching bugs, zelda has got it all mang.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 10, 2011)

Today I went to the store and bought Skyward Sword, Deus Ex : HR, and A Professor fucking Layton game.

Edit: Forgot I bought Bastion and Trine 2 as well. This will be one hell of a month break.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Today I went to the store and bought Skyward Sword, Deus Ex : HR, and A Professor fucking Layton game.
> 
> Edit: Forgot I bought Bastion and Trine 2 as well. This will be one hell of a month break.



Layton games are awesome, but layton vs phoenix wright is even more awesome ... why no localization capcom?


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

I bought Dynasty Warriors 7, Xtreme Legends Dynasty Warriors 7, and TRINITY Souls of Zil'Oll the other day.

I'm on a Koei fest.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 10, 2011)

I've been thinking of buying Sengoku Basara, only because I watched the show.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2011)

*Sigh* guess it's up to pirates to localize and translate games once again.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 10, 2011)

I want to get Fortune Street, I watched a live stream on Giantbomb and it was amazing, one match lasted like 4 hours and was addicting just watching crazy shit go down.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2011)

Anyone here ever play lufia on the snes?


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I've been thinking of buying Sengoku Basara, only because I watched the show.


Get it! I actually think its better than DW7. Sucks Capcom is never localizing SB3 Utage.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Anyone here ever play *lufia* on the snes?



Whats that? Some type of drug?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 10, 2011)

Its that thing I scrub myself with in the shower.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]6wWHZE14hP8[/YOUTUBE]
Pretty awesome game.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 10, 2011)

Do they still have an Other category or was that just for 5? Is Strikeforce any good. Heard it has customization and shit.


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I played Trinity. It was boring as hell, shitty gameplay, horrid story. *I stopped playing after like 4 hours*. Very very boring.
> 
> Sengoku Basara on the other hand is pretty fun. I actually liked it quiet a bit. Way more then Dynasty Warriors 6 and 7, which both sucked major black penis.



That's the damn problem. Game picks up considerably afterwards, in gameplay and pace of story. I liked how the story started off though even though it could be considered a bit cliche if you've read a bunch of fantasy books like I have. Don't see how its "horrid" though. Not that damn bad.

Dynasty Warriors 7 is the best made DW game out...so...yeah. It improves upon all the previous entries by alot (by Koei standards). I take it you don't care for any DW before 7 then.

I like how considerably better SB looks than Koei games too. It just shows you that you can make a Musou game with somewhat decent graphics dammit.


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Do they still have an Other category or was that just for 5? Is Strikeforce any good. Heard it has customization and shit.



I liked Strikeforce personally, but there is no Other category in story mode. However, they have a Jin Story Mode, which is a fourth faction that supposedly takes place after the Romance of the Three Kingdoms.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> That's the damn problem. Game picks up considerably afterwards, in gameplay and pace of story. I liked how the story started off though even though it could be considered a bit cliche if you've read a bunch of fantasy books like I have. Don't see how its "horrid" though. Not that damn bad.
> 
> Dynasty Warriors 7 is the best made DW game out...so...yeah. It improves upon all the previous entries by alot (by Koei standards). I take it you don't care for any DW before 7 then.
> 
> I like how considerably better SB looks than Koei games too. It just shows you that you can make a Musou game with somewhat decent graphics dammit.


Ah well, I doubt I missed on much. If it takes this long to get a game rolling, it's doing it wrong. 

As for DW7 it wasn't bad, it was just same old same old. Been playing since DW 2 and by 7, it's gotten to the point it just plain out sucks. Though DW6 is a horrid fucking game. It really is the worst in the series. 

Yeah SB looks better, feels better, plays better.


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Ah well, I doubt I missed on much. If it takes this long to get a game rolling, it's doing it wrong.
> 
> As for DW7 it wasn't bad, it was just same old same old. Been playing since DW 2 and by 7, it's gotten to the point it just plain out sucks. Though DW6 is a horrid fucking game. It really is the worst in the series.
> 
> Yeah SB looks better, feels better, plays better.



Not going to lie, I was feeling a bit of buyer's remorse despite the awesome intro until I got to a certain part of the game, then it like clicked. Stopped playing it though so I can finish up the stories of DW7 but I will play it. 

And, I can't say anything about you saying SB being better....cause it is.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTkLA-5j0AA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm eating frosted mini wheats, why the fuck are they only frosted on one side.


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I'm eating frosted mini wheats, why the fuck are they only frosted on one side.



Sir, you win the award for most random post of the decade.

EDIT: Nice, I have seniority over Gnome.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sir, you win the award for most random post of the decade.
> 
> EDIT: Nice, I have seniority over Gnome.



By like a month and yet I still have just as much post and more rep then the both of you. Without being a Blenderer. Then again, no lifer when I'm off from work.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 10, 2011)

I feel bad now.

My bitches will make up for it though.

When I get to visit them again. 

Dammit.


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> By like a month and yet I still have just as much post and more rep then the both of you. Without being a Blenderer. Then again, no lifer when I'm off from work.



All my posts....well 75% of them are from this department. I abandoned posting in other sections as I would like to avoid the One Piece fucktards if possible.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 10, 2011)

I tend to post in this section and the anime section for the majority of my posts. Sometimes in the sports bar only because of the MLB thread.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]M3u54joR5lw[/YOUTUBE]

I found this pretty interesting, though I could've narrated that better than this guy.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks weird.


I'd play it.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 12, 2011)

The hell was that Red Dragon Trailer?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## MrCinos (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2011)

why are they doing 1 dmg?


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> All my posts....well 75% of them are from this department. I abandoned posting in other sections as I would like to avoid the One Piece fucktards if possible.



Coincidentally 75% of the other sections are trash.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 14, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> why are they doing 1 dmg?


Probably some sort of skill, at least it was in Tales of Vesperia. Very useful in order to get some achievments related to combos without (over)killing enemies.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 14, 2011)

Glad to know that mahou tsukai no yoru will come out on april 12th. Thought that it would be a +18 game but I read that its gonna be an all ages games with no branching storyline but with a single story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't want 1 damage. I want 1,000,000 damage.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 14, 2011)

Then hit them 1,000,000 times noob.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2011)

Mura said:


> [YOUTUBE]M3u54joR5lw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I found this pretty interesting, though I could've narrated that better than this guy.



Very good art and designs, aside from that guy with 8 swords.

Edit:

Isn't it a table top game?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Then hit them 1,000,000 times noob.



That would probably take over an hour just to do on bosses.


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Then hit them 1,000,000 times noob.



That would be a rather time-consuming process.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

I will hit them 1,000,000,000 times.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> That would be a rather time-consuming process.



People play Unknown mode in Tales games who do just that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> People play Unknown mode in Tales games who do just that.



1 damage?


CrazyMoronX said:


> I will hit them 1,000,000,000 times.



Hack the game you only have to do it twice then.


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> People play Unknown mode in Tales games who do just that.



The world is full of strange people.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 14, 2011)

Since I'm getting the 3DS port of Tales of the Abyss next week, is there anything I should know ahead of time?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Since I'm getting the 3DS port of Tales of the Abyss next week, is there anything I should know ahead of time?



Don't get Tales of the Abyss.


The game is really fun up until you have to start stringing together combos.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 14, 2011)

Abyss was okay from what I played of it, I'll probably pick up the 3DS one when its out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

Well _you _might like it.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 14, 2011)

I said only _okay_, Vesperia and Symphonia felt better.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 14, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 1 damage?



Yes 1 damage. In something like Tales of the Abyss, you have to learn and forge combos on your own. Becomes much easier when you have a character like Guy whose whole style is combo spam. Tales of Destiny R takes it to absurd levels.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 14, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Since I'm getting the 3DS port of Tales of the Abyss next week, is there anything I should know ahead of time?



Currently playing it (although the combo battle system thing is pretty meh...and the main character is very *annoying*, tbh the cast isn't as impressive as previous Tales of games (like Tales of symphonia for the gamecume) having said all that, I'm enjoying the game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 14, 2011)

Went back and played Melty Blood: Act Cadenza, playing through some survival mode and I'm still pretty nasty with Nanaya with 13 wins. Though for some reason I'm a fucking boss with Kohaku with 14-15 wins. Can't play that bullshit with my maid and her broom.

Also started playing more of Ys: Origins and managed to clear through the first block. Good to know that bosses still give some challenge. But fuck crab people in the Water Prison.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]hEUOOgNzOv4[/YOUTUBE]
I feel so... so trolled.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Yes 1 damage. In something like Tales of the Abyss, you have to learn and forge combos on your own. Becomes much easier when you have a character like Guy whose whole style is combo spam. Tales of Destiny R takes it to absurd levels.



I never bumped into it before.
Is that something new for the 3ds version?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

RIDE THE MOTHERFUCKING CHOCOBO!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> RIDE THE MOTHERFUCKING CHOCOBO!


Gets on chocobo. *music plays* gets off.










*throws disk into the fires of mount doom from whence it came*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

If that was the chocobo riding music it'd be hilarious.

But I think it's more likely some kind of crazy chocobo demi-god boss fight.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If that was the chocobo riding music it'd be hilarious.
> 
> But I think it's more likely some kind of crazy chocobo demi-god boss fight.



Yea...
Probably is and if you beat it you ride it and that music plays...
otherwise...
[YOUTUBE]9iJhzyZJGIk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

It could be a cool secret boss battle, like the giant Cactuar from FFVIII. That shit was epic.


----------



## Esura (Dec 15, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]hEUOOgNzOv4[/YOUTUBE]
> I feel so... so trolled.





Holy shit dude that's awesome.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 15, 2011)

The fuck did I just listen to?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

Bit much if you ask should be more like this.
[YOUTUBE]2oDTUY6crEo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Dec 15, 2011)

Mura said:


> The fuck did I just listen to?


Awesomeness, that's what.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 15, 2011)

So what should I've be playing on the PS1? and what should I be looking forward to on 360 or PS3? Nothing except the tales game and FF13-2 caught my attention


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Awesomeness, that's what.



I tried to get into it but I couldn't take those lyrics seriously.


----------



## Esura (Dec 15, 2011)

Mura said:


> I tried to get into it but I couldn't take those lyrics seriously.



That's WHY I liked it. Its funny, and headbangingly awesome. 

FFXIII-2 has possibly the most diverse soundtrack in the series. Metal, rap, orchestrated stuff, all that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> The hell is that?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 15, 2011)

Theres also a 1080p version but thats 54 gigs but if you got the room then go for it.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 15, 2011)

The dude has like 3 metal bands based entirely on his work with Final Fantasy.

The Black Mages and Earthbound Papas; feels good to see something other than bland pop.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2011)

Sold Dark Souls today, bought Portal 2, not regrettin.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]arKpdxjHamI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Dec 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Sold Dark Souls today, bought Portal 2, not regrettin.



Well, trading in an awesome game for another awesome game is something one should not regret. Admittedly, it would've been better to not trade anything in at all - but some people can't handle Dark Souls, so it's understandable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

Chuck is a sellout.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Well, trading in an awesome game for another awesome game is something one should not regret. Admittedly, it would've been better to not trade anything in at all - but some people can't handle Dark Souls, so it's understandable.



I played Demons Souls, beat it, didn't enjoy it very much. No idea what I was thinking buying Dark Souls, maybe it would have been better if I had someone to co-op with.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

Dark Souls is...


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dark Souls is...



It's bad?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2011)

zI never co-op dark souls or demon souls. It's a solo man game. Hoe you gotz to get betterz.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2011)

Game wasn't hard, I got bored of it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dark Souls is...



Dark Souls is...


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Game wasn't hard, I got bored of it.



Play Super Crate Box and tell me if that is hard, I don't want to be the only one on NF to suck at it.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2011)

The hell is that?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Game wasn't hard, I got bored of it.



And I've gotten more enjoyment out of it than Skyrim.

Different strokes, I suppose.

I wish Nocturne would get a PSP release.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The hell is that?



[YOUTUBE]8PvcvUre1E0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Game wasn't hard, I got bored of it.



Kay play Prinny: Can I Really Be the Hero? on hell's finest mode.  .


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2011)

Does anyone know if any of Dark Souls' VA cast are established because I can't pin anyone and I'd find it rather shocking if all of them are new blood.


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2011)

Oliver Le Sueur, Knight of the Undead Asylum, is in Law and Order: UK. 

Beyond that I can't recognize any with a decently popular series under their belt.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2011)

Mother

of

God

How does a niche Japanese company pull in VA of that quality and what's more unknowns.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Mother
> 
> of
> 
> ...


*shrug*
Had to happen eventually?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2011)

English companies don't pull in VA of that quality like that man. Especially niche ones. This is like 1/10000 type of shit.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2011)

Hah found them


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Hah found them



recognize any of them?
Most of them seem to be fairly new blood or obscure.

Ian Thompson is the only one I recognize.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2011)

>Not knowing Eva Karpf
>Or Emma Pierson

What's wrong with you?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> >Not knowing Eva Karpf
> >Or Emma Pierson
> 
> What's wrong with you?


Never watched anything with Emma Pierson.
?ve Karpf did DQ 10 and fable two though, played and beat both of those.
Typically I go by voice to remember the actor not a name.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Kay play Prinny: Can I Really Be the Hero? on hell's finest mode.  .



I'm not taking challenges lol, just saying difficulty wasn't my problem with the game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I'm not taking challenges lol, just saying difficulty wasn't my problem with the game.



Sounds like it though.
You found it boring, how come?
To depressing?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah a little actually, I get depressed easy. And when a game is pretty much empty of life I sort of give up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Yeah a little actually, I get depressed easy. And when a game is pretty much empty of life I sort of give up.



That's part of the difficulty of it.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's part of the difficulty of it.



         .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 17, 2011)

Xenosaga Episode 1 is better than Episode III. I don't know why people think otherwise.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2011)

Gnome said:


> .



                 .


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 17, 2011)

I haven't played online in months, and I just got a new wireless router.

A lot less Lightning Zwei's. 

Glorious.


----------



## Esura (Dec 17, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Xenosaga Episode 1 is better than Episode III. I don't know why people think otherwise.



This is an unpopular opinion? I know I personally liked Episode III a bit more than Episode 1 because of Tellos and all the revelations but I've never seen anyone say any other Xenosaga game is better than the first one.

EDIT: Why the fuck I think this was the Unpopular Opinion thread? My bad.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I haven't played online in months, and I just got a new wireless router.
> 
> A lot less Lightning Zwei's.
> 
> Glorious.



Elements aren't so inherently better than the standards now, so everybody can use anything without guilt. That and Lightning is pretty bleh now.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 17, 2011)

I only like co oping anyways.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2011)

Praising ain't easy


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 17, 2011)

The new pokemon game looks...epic.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 17, 2011)

I got around to playing Star Ocean, it's not bad but character creation could have enhanced the game for me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 17, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Xenosaga Episode 1 is better than Episode III. I don't know why people think otherwise.



Xenosaga I has a better story and better moves but III has better combat overall and E.S battles were excellent. They felt more like Gears. Better music too and bigger set pieces. Area wise, kinda leaning back and forth between them. II outright sucked.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 17, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I haven't played online in months, and I just got a new wireless router.
> 
> A lot less Lightning Zwei's.
> 
> Glorious.



There are? I still see as many Ninja Havels as usual, as well. I'm using the Silver Knight Straight Sword, myself. Has 383 Attack before any enchantments, so getting 600~800 Attack is pretty easy and it's a fast weapon as well - which means I can hit much harder than anyone with a Zweihander, and much faster to boot.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 17, 2011)

It's a crutch weapon that usually banks on lag.

I'm glad Lightning got nerfed, but it's really a bad idea in general since it's either going to be over powered or useless--it's also annoying to have since it's the only weapon that requires very little to use and buffs having no scaling with just making it strong.  Ehh.

Though, I played the game by myself for  some time after getting it patched and... something feels different.  Obviously you get like twice as many souls with some enemies (I had left off in the Painted World and I was raking in souls very quickly) but some enemies feel weaker, less dangerous.  Maybe it's just me.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2011)

Only truly notable examples I can think of are those stone guardians in Dark Root. Haven't fought any harpies to compare though.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 19, 2011)

Loving how more than 50% of all bosses in Dark Souls are optional.

Just killed Quelaag first


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey Boskov, I picked up Resonance of Fate this weekend and it's all your fault.



It's a very enjoyable game, actually. Battle system is confusing at first, but fun after you get it. Actually, the entire game is confusing at first. And the story makes absolutely no sense so far.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2011)

I assume the story is a parody, and everything is much better that way.

And, farther into the game each battle becomes less of a HOLY SHIT FLIPS AND BOMBS AND LAZER ELEPHANTS and more of tense chess battle since you're only given so many moves and some enemies are fucking ridiculous to kill.  It's like Legend of Dragoon, Fire Emblem and a Rhythm game all at once.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

The game is actually pretty funny in parts, so a parody could fit. 

I'm having a hard time with my weapon customization, but I've got a few things to try tonight now that I know what I'm supposed to be doing. I might switch to double handguns.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 19, 2011)

Actually I suggest handgun/machine gun combo so you don't have to worry about the whole chip damage and health damage thing.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2011)

I had a one SMG/two Handgun combo and it worked OK, since I dumped lots into SMG and Grenades for him and evened out the other two.  Scratch damage becomes the most fucking important aspect of the game later.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

It's already the only thing that really does any damage for me. That and grenades, but grenades aren't even as good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 19, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Xenosaga Episode 1 is better than Episode III. I don't know why people think otherwise.



Shion was improved by alot, best design.

Storywise is the only place XS1 shines, XS2 and 3 are better gameplay wise in every way.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2011)

So you guys better get Xenoblade Chronicles in April or else...


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2011)

It's coming out in NA? Yes!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2011)

The World said:


> It's coming out in NA? Yes!


 yes check official Thread....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 19, 2011)

Gamespot Readers choice came out: somehow skyrim one best xbox and best pc game, but not best ps3 game, that went to portal 2, which lost to skyrim on the xbox, so go figure

Catherine despite my gripes about it got robbed, and wtf Dark Souls completely  left out in the cold, they got a token Best Bosses, and Tactics ogre got best remake, xenoblade best wii game; I think thats the majority of the rpg games that got awards


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Gamespot Readers choice came out: somehow skyrim one best xbox and best pc game, but not best ps3 game, that went to portal 2, which lost to skyrim on the xbox, so go figure
> 
> Catherine despite my gripes about it got robbed, and wtf Dark Souls completely  left out in the cold, they got a token Best Bosses, and Tactics ogre got best remake, xenoblade best wii game; I think thats the majority of the rpg games that got awards


 Xenoblade selection didn't shocked me at all.. I like how they praised the game..


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Gamespot Readers choice came out: somehow skyrim one best xbox and best pc game, but not best ps3 game, that went to portal 2, which lost to skyrim on the xbox, so go figure
> 
> Catherine despite my gripes about it got robbed, and wtf Dark Souls completely  left out in the cold, they got a token Best Bosses, and Tactics ogre got best remake, xenoblade best wii game; I think thats the majority of the rpg games that got awards



Skyrim on the PS3 has a major game breaking issue that isnt on the other versions, so it makes sense.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 20, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Xenoblade selection didn't shocked me at all.. I like how they praised the game..



I love how a lot of people are crying about skyward sword getting robbed, but on the aggregate the scores between the two games are close, both are in the mid to low 90s; and lets face it Zelda gets the Zelda bias inflation in scoring , so I really cant see how people could say Xenoblade winning was some kind of major shocker

Even with Skyrim out of the running, I voted Dark Souls PS3 game of the year, and would have at minimum put Uncharted 3 above portal as well

Love Valve. Give me L4D3, but portal as a whole I find as much fun as getting hit in the face with a water balloon. Only interesting thing to come out of portal are some creative hentai works.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> This is an unpopular opinion? I know I personally liked Episode III a bit more than Episode 1 because of Tellos and all the revelations but I've never seen anyone say any other Xenosaga game is better than the first one.
> 
> EDIT: Why the fuck I think this was the Unpopular Opinion thread? My bad.



Maybe my views have been skewed by SomethingAwful but damn near everyone there eithr praises III or says "well it was still the best of the trilogy."

There are a  few people on Xenosaga-based forums who tend to prefer 1 but they're the same kind of oddity as the people who like MGS2 a lot.

Still, it's always nice to know I'm not alone.




Sephiroth said:


> Shion was improved by alot, best design.
> 
> Storywise is the only place XS1 shines, XS2 and 3 are better gameplay wise in every way.



Episode 3 Shion's outfit is right down there with FFX-2 in terms of how horribly fanservice-y it is.

I mean, just look at this.


At least she used to be pretty unique in terms of design. Not overly seualized, kinda practical outfit.
In XSIII she's just another skanky JRPG heroine.




Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Xenosaga I has a better story and better moves but III has better combat overall and E.S battles were excellent. They felt more like Gears. Better music too and bigger set pieces. Area wise, kinda leaning back and forth between them. II outright sucked.



I liked Episode 1's music. (It is Mitsuda after all) It's just that it didn't have as much variety as 3.

As for combat, I dunno. Maybe I've played 3 too much but I find the combat just...generic these days. Far too simple and easy.

I'm glad you guys agree on the story though. That is the area I feel most strongly about when it comes to 1's superiority.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Maybe my views have been skewed by SomethingAwful but damn near everyone there eithr praises III or says "well it was still the best of the trilogy."
> 
> *There are a  few people on Xenosaga-based forums who tend to prefer 1 but they're the same kind of oddity as the people who like MGS2 a lot.*
> 
> Still, it's always nice to know I'm not alone.



Huh? A lot of people loves MGS2, me included. Don't let the loud mouths have you thinking otherwise. 

My experience seems to be the opposite than yours. I often wonder do people even acknowledge the other two Xenosaga games. Good to know I'm not alone in liking Xenosaga III.





> Episode 3 Shion's outfit is right down there with FFX-2 in terms of how horribly fanservice-y it is.
> 
> I mean, just look at this.
> 
> ...



_That's_ overly sexualized to you? Wut?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2011)

> I mean, just look at this.At least she used to be pretty unique in terms of design.



You mean pretty ugly.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 20, 2011)

> That's overly sexualized to you? Wut?



...she's perpetually flashing her underwear.
Her shorts don't even have a zipper!

And Seph, I thought she was cute in Episode 1. I guess because I like girls with glasses. And big butts.  (yes, i notice things like that. Shion has a big ass in EP1)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> _That's_ overly sexualized to you? Wut?


KOS-MOS wears next to nothing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh talking about xenosaga, I honestly never got the shift from 1 to 2, it has to be by far the most drastic shift in character design between related games; 1 is kinda cutesyish animeish, and 2 was I guess trying to be more realistic; in any case loved 1, still havent gotten around to 2 and 3.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 20, 2011)

It would really be best just to skip 2. Episode 3 has a little summary of both Episode 1 and 2 that goes over all the important stuff.

Oh and since I really do love this song, I have to post it. Whatever the limits of EP1's OST, this is just beautiful.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

Liked two's battle system the most 3 being second since it allows you to be broken as hell.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I love how a lot of people are crying about skyward sword getting robbed, but on the aggregate the scores between the two games are close, both are in the mid to low 90s; and lets face it Zelda gets the Zelda bias inflation in scoring , so I really cant see how people could say Xenoblade winning was some kind of major shocker
> 
> Even with Skyrim out of the running, I voted Dark Souls PS3 game of the year, and would have at minimum put Uncharted 3 above portal as well
> 
> Love Valve. Give me L4D3, but portal as a whole I find as much fun as getting hit in the face with a water balloon. Only interesting thing to come out of portal are some creative hentai works.


 to be fair to Zelda fans "which I am one" I played both games and even for me is hard to pick between those two for the best Wii game or GOTY 2011. Both games bring different experiences..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2011)

Speaking of Zelda, I played Ocarina of Time on the 3DS at Best Buy over the weekend. Looks pretty nice.

Of course I'm not shelling out 200 bucks to play that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 20, 2011)

I've played the trial so not like this is new to me but ya know.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> ...she's perpetually flashing her underwear.
> Her shorts don't even have a zipper!
> 
> And Seph, I thought she was cute in Episode 1. I guess because I like girls with glasses. And big butts.  (yes, i notice things like that. Shion has a big ass in EP1)



Actually it's not really her design at fault, it's the style they chose for the game in general I thought was ugly, super round faces, overly huge eyes, and monster heads.



It didn't lend well to 3D at all back then when they couldn't nail the anime look at all.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Mura said:


> I've played the trial so not like this is new to me but ya know.



Damn, that looks good. Type-Moon really stepped their game up in the art department. I might actually be interested in their ero scenes for once...but nooo they can't write a decent sex scene that doesn't make me bust out laughing for the life of them.

And you speak Japanese?



Zaelapolopollo said:


> ...she's perpetually flashing her underwear.
> Her shorts don't even have a zipper!
> 
> And Seph, I thought she was cute in Episode 1. *I guess because I like girls with glasses. And big butts.  (yes, i notice things like that. Shion has a big ass in EP1)*


So she show her underwear...so? That's still not overly sexualized to me. And my shorts don't have a zipper either, its velcro (stfu it was cheap ).

I noticed too. Although your definition of big ass may be different than mines though. They were shapely but not that big to me. 

But she do have an oddly weird in game face, which is my whole problem with her in EP1. I do think Shion is cute...artwork wise. Her ingame face makes me cringe a bit.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> KOS-MOS wears next to nothing.



This is next you nothing to you?



Am I in some Bizarro world or something?


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> My experience seems to be the opposite than yours. I often wonder do people even acknowledge the other two Xenosaga games. Good to know I'm not alone in liking Xenosaga III.



I think that Xenosaga needs to be recognized for setting everything up in the trilogy. That second one... my god that thing was a trainwreck.




Sephiroth said:


> You mean pretty ugly.



So I'm not alone in thinking that Shion looked worse in each successive game. 





Unlosing Ranger said:


> KOS-MOS wears next to nothing.



And that's the way it should be! 






Zaelapolopollo said:


> It would really be best just to skip 2. Episode 3 has a little summary of both Episode 1 and 2 that goes over all the important stuff.



I wish I had known that in advanced. I've owned, beaten, traded, owned, beaten, traded Xenosaga about twice now but I happened to find all three games in the bargain bin at Gamestop so I said what the hell. I fell in love with the first game all over again but that second one killed all that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Damn, that looks good. Type-Moon really stepped their game up in the art department. I might actually be interested in their ero scenes for once...but nooo they can't write a decent sex scene that doesn't make me bust out laughing for the life of them.
> 
> And you speak Japanese?
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2011)

I see fake, plastic titties. I be fappin'.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 20, 2011)

@Esura: This VN is an all ages game so there won't be any sex scenes. Only one path for the story as well.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Mura said:


> @Esura: This VN is an *all ages game* so there won't be any sex scenes. Only *one path for the story* as well.



I'm ok with this actually. Not like they need ero in their VNs anywho (they write bad ero scenes anyway) and I don't have to worry too much about choices I make too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm ok with this actually. Not like they need ero in their VNs anywho (they write bad ero scenes anyway) and I don't have to worry too much about choices I make too.



I don't have an issue with it either.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2011)

Isn't that the one with Miss Blue as Protagonist?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 20, 2011)

If you mean aoko then yes, she is the protag.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2011)

Aoko's cool

I'll be checking this shit.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey whats is the size of Chaos' role in xeno 2 and 3, he was by far my favorite character in 1.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe I need to start playing Melty Blood as she supposedly have a more pronounced role in those games than the currents VNs and animes thats out.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 20, 2011)

chaos has a pretty decent-sized role in Episode II and a pretty important one in 3. 
Of course, in typical JRPG fashion, thre are multiple character arcs so you'll have to wait for other characters to get their stories done with before chaos comes up.

Also he has a new voice-actor in the sequels. Some say he's better but I'm indifferent.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Chaos is......


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Isn't Shiki Nanaya the manifestation of Shiki Tohno's killing intent? Shouldn't he be batshit crazy?
> 
> EDIT: And whats up with your Type-Moon set abuse as of late?  Ciel is awesome though. Ciel Good Ending is the best ending in Tsukihime, dig it.



He's not crazy, he just loves doing his job as a assassin. 

And I always wear Type-Moon sets. No matter where I go. And if it's not Type-Moon, it's Shin Megami Tensei.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> He's not crazy, he just loves doing his job as a assassin.
> 
> And I always wear Type-Moon sets. No matter where I go. And if it's not Type-Moon, it's Shin Megami Tensei.



Eh, I have to get around to reading Kagetsu Tohya then. And I wish they port Melty Blood to PSN or something.

I mostly noticed your SMT sets at first, but then again, I've only been a Type-Moon fan for four or five months so I may have not recognized some characters in your set prior lol.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 20, 2011)

Hmmmm Im fine with that, I like some of the other characters like MCs brother, and the pyscho with white hair, and of course Kos Mos


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Square-Enix trademarks The World Ends With You in Japan*








> Now this is a very odd one. This game came out a number of years ago, but for some reason Square-Enix has registered the English name for use in Japan. I wonder what's going on here...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2011)

I just wanna go home and play RPGs.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

What is TWEWY called in Japan anyways?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> What is TWEWY called in Japan anyways?




It's a Wonderful World "Subarashiki Kono Sekai"


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> What is TWEWY called in Japan anyways?



It's a Wonderful World


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Ah, I wonder why they are trademarking it in Japan then.

Maybe a Japanese exclusive TWEWY international edition.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2011)

It's just for Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> What is TWEWY called in Japan anyways?



悪いゲーム


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It's just for Kingdom Hearts.


 It could be but I doubt it. You don't need to file the English Tradermarks of a game which is going to have a cameo in another game in Japan. Makes no sense. if they tradermarks "It's a Wonderful World" there makes sense.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 悪いゲーム



Ahh I see dojo radar gun hair nose.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It's just for Kingdom Hearts.



Like Mal said, that doesn't really make sense. They wouldn't need to use the TWEWY name to use those characters in Japan. I think they are planning something personally.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 20, 2011)

I hate the Forest of Idols in Chapter 4 of RoF, I swear to god I do.


----------



## Gino (Dec 21, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I hate the Forest of Idols in Chapter 4 of RoF, I swear to god I do.



I'm loving this game right now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I hate the Forest of Idols in Chapter 4 of RoF, I swear to god I do.



I hated that part, too, but trust me: it gets way worse.

Right in the next chapter.


You have to fight a boss that is level 54 (or 58?) and he kills you in two hits.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2011)

^And that is where I stopped playing for a couple of months. Ah such a game, with a good idea, pretty shitty execution.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

I got pretty pissed last night fighting that thing.


I think I'm probably stopping here for a while, too, if not stopping forever.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

Told you ROF is mediocre.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

what is ROF??


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 21, 2011)

Resonance of Fate I'd imagine.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Resonance of Fate.


It started out pretty good, I thought. The main problem I have is that it feels like I am not making any progress. My guns do practically the same amount of damage as they did at level one (except for the machine gun) and there aren't any special skills or abilities (except stun and gauge breaking--but that's a weak excuse for a skill) to learn/build up.

They could have done so much more with this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They could have done so much more with this.


That's my thought with many games let alone rpgs that make up 80% of it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Sad but true, man.


Sad but true.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Like Mal said, that doesn't really make sense. They wouldn't need to use the TWEWY name to use those characters in Japan. I think they are planning something personally.


KH3D Japan> KH3D USA> KH3DFM Japan


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2011)

ATTN Persona 4 players: Should I replace Kanji in my party with Naoto?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> ATTN Persona 4 players: Should I replace Kanji in my party with Naoto?





Yeah I think you should.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2011)

Are boss battles really that much more difficult with Naoto?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 21, 2011)

So, what's the lowdown on the quality of the various KH games?

So far I have:
KH1 - Good
KH2 - Awful

But there are a few more.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2011)

You should easily be able to cover for any role that kanji could give, but I can see why bosses could be hard with her as she majors in mainly physical and instant death skills with the exception of megido skills.
Kanji doesn't have as much to offer move wise aside from mazio skills and the ablity to increase everyones attack in comparison, but I don't really remember the stats they normally have as that's a major factor.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> KH3D Japan> KH3D USA> KH3DFM Japan


 I don't get it... meaning?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 21, 2011)

So I got DW7XL. Dat Wang Yi.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So, what's the lowdown on the quality of the various KH games?
> 
> So far I have:
> KH1 - Good
> ...


Only KH game I haven't played is Coded. I would by no means call any of them awful.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 21, 2011)

Coded is meh. If you played KH1, you pretty much played Coded.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So, what's the lowdown on the quality of the various KH games?
> 
> So far I have:
> KH1 - Good
> ...


KH1- Fun
KH CoM- Hard and fun
KH2- Fun and flashy
KH 358/2- Fun and multiplayer
KH BBS- Fun 
KH3- Coming in 2020




Malvingt2 said:


> I don't get it... meaning?


The english version will be released in Japan.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2011)

The english version did have some different things in it.
Anyway I'm hoping for a sequel.
The gameplay,music,characters and art were great


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 22, 2011)

haha KH 3 doesnt seem like it will come out at all at this rate.

Hey does anyone know what ps1 rpgs are available on the psn store. I still have a 6 buck credit and figured Id pick up some old school rpg, thinking about DW7 if its available.

Looks like one last hurrah for the psp:


----------



## thunderbear (Dec 22, 2011)

Well Im not going to read through all 242 pages of this beast, but I'm sure somebody has already mentioned this one: Dragon Quest VIII for the PS2.  Its like it took every element inherent within RPG gaming and made them look completely unique and original.  

The story, the the music, the gameplay; I just love everything about this game.  Its like FF clone that was better at being FFish than some versions of FF.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2011)

Really? I played it and didn't see anything special about it. I know a lot of people like it though, maybe its just my jaded view on Toriyama's art.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2011)

DQ doesn't really inovate anything.

It's basically rehashing what works and making it work better each time.

FF isn't nearly a good example of something to compare it with since FF has no real set anything that defines it

Well other than choco... oh wait FF1

fuck it white and black magic.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 22, 2011)

thunderbear said:


> Well Im not going to read through all 242 pages of this beast, but I'm sure somebody has already mentioned this one: Dragon Quest VIII for the PS2.  Its like it took every element inherent within RPG gaming and made them look completely unique and original.
> 
> The story, the the music, the gameplay; I just love everything about this game.  Its like FF clone that was better at being FFish than some versions of FF.



Actually youd be surprised, I think DW7 may have come up briefly but I cant say I ever recall anyone talking about DQ8.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2011)

Have to say Grandia is still pretty challenging compared to most rpg's.
This game doesn't really encourage grinding since everything besides bosses give shit exp.
Playing number one right now, played #3 before it was fairly hard as well.


----------



## thunderbear (Dec 22, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Really? I played it and didn't see anything special about it. I know a lot of people like it though, maybe its just my jaded view on Toriyama's art.



Granted DQVIII was one of my first RPGs so it holds a special place in my heart, but I still put it up there as number one among the RPGs I've played.  And yeah the art was very DBZish, what with Angelo basically being a Trunks clone XD.  I also found it to be one of the few RPGs that actually succeeded in being able to make me laugh when it tried to be funny.


----------



## thunderbear (Dec 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> DQ doesn't really inovate anything.
> 
> It's basically rehashing what works and making it work better each time.
> 
> ...



Well if I recall DQVIII innovated item alchemy, or am I simply too young?  I know that FF games had the bazaar and what not, but I dont remember any other RPG having hundreds of complex item recipes.

Also, I see that you are a fan of the Souls' series.  I tried Dark souls and couldnt best Quellags XD.


----------



## thunderbear (Dec 22, 2011)

Also IDK if this counts since its less of an RPG and more a strategy game but I absolutely LOVE anything from the Fire Emblem series, especially FE7 for the gameboy advanced.  I've played all the ones released to NA: Sacred stones, 7, shadow dragon, dawn of radiance and radiant dawn.

Ill give anybody who's beaten Hector Hard mode an internet cookie :3


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 22, 2011)

thunderbear said:


> *Well if I recall DQVIII innovated item alchemy, or am I simply too young?  I know that FF games had the bazaar and what not, but I dont remember any other RPG having hundreds of complex item recipes.
> *
> Also, I see that you are a fan of the Souls' series.  I tried Dark souls and couldnt best Quellags XD.





Item mixing has been going on since '97. Also


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2011)

And it still hasn't been perfected.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 23, 2011)

Because it's either useless or needlessly complicated.

SKIDOOSH

I really should pick up the P2 remake.  But I don't want to pay money for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2011)

When they get the basic item creating thing down though they fuck it up in other ways. Like not being able to skip animations (Atelier series), not being able to mass produce (various games), or having incredibly hard to get materials.

One game that did a good job was Stella Deus (I think--at least I remember having a lot of fun with that system). 


Also, I went back and played RoF again; that level 54 monster that was so hard? Yeah, I tried again with Incendiary Rounds and killed it in three moves like it was the easiest thing in the world. I've battled against random encounters harder than that. 

This damn game is so addictive and I don't know why.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, I could, but I like collecting things.

I'm just poor.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 24, 2011)

I have to say item collecting is as bad as cooking in the tales game, its basically thrown in there to make already long rpgs longer, its rarely worthwhile, and like someone said in the games where its worth while an item or two needed to make the best items are always  near impossible to get.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2011)

Usually in order to craft the best items in games, you'll need to spend so much time with the game it will bore you to death and once you finally have said items you no longer care.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 24, 2011)

^thats honestly one of the biggest flaws of a lot of rpgs, not just crafting but usually when you get the best items, special weapons, etc. by that point in time they are not really worth anything;  I mean the only exception is if there is new game plus and you can carry over weapons


----------



## zenieth (Dec 24, 2011)

I am going to create an rpg about graffiti and one of the bosses will be grand master Fltargentoncityl of the furthest illmatic

And the party must DDR in order to recognize the dimensions of his swag


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I am going to create an rpg about graffiti and one of the bosses will be grand master Fltargentoncityl of the furthest illmatic
> 
> And the party must DDR in order to recognize the dimensions of his swag




Like a combination of Jet Set Radio and Parappa the Rapper?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 24, 2011)

Exactly like that

In fact that was what I was thinking when I came up with it


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2011)

While jamming to renegades of FUNK! UNHH!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjGkHDTPHJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 27, 2011)

Finally finished Vesperia, lousy fatal strike title was holding me up. Too bad cant play the PS3 version. Im thinking of trying Record of Agarest war next, or Magna Carta 2.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 27, 2011)

Have not played vesperia because I don't own a 360 and I really have no intention of getting one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, fuck a 360, man. 


I got my shit pushed in by a giant diesel truck monster thing on RoF last night.  I had full hero gauge and it killed me in one fucking hit.

One.

Fucking.

Hit.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 27, 2011)

360 has some quality rpgs, but to each his own I guess.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

Mura said:


> Have not played vesperia because I don't own a 360 and I really have no intention of getting one.



Import the superior ps3 version.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV80Y1XnGfY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV80Y1XnGfY[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]XKD1eqIa0mE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaNlsWvE8v0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFGEKPFjX5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

Is YS seven the last YS?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 28, 2011)

Main series, the latest one. As a whole, hell no. We have not covered the whole world yet. Not to mention they've seem to be building up the Romun Empire as the next big bad since Ark (the 6th game). 

So far,

Ys Origins covers Darm Tower centuries ago.
Ys 1 & 2 covers the Ancient Land of Ys.
Ys Oath (3) covers IIRC Dogi's home land.
Ys Mask of the Sun covers Celceta
Ys V Kefin is set in Afroka IIRC
Ys VI Ark is in the Canaan Islands
Ys Seven is in Altago

Hell, in series, not counting Origins, happens over the course of like a couple years. In Ys Seven is Adol noticeably older, he looks more the same from the first game till 4-5.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Too many damn YS games.

May try to get back into Seven one day as I did like it a lot but I sold it to pay some bills.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 28, 2011)

problem with importing vesperia ps3 you need learn a whole new language, unless you speak Japanese already, some people might find that tedious.

YS, ive only played Ark but would put it in my top 25 or so, I like Adol, I like its a legit sequel series with the same characters, and I like the elf girls with tails in Ark as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> problem with importing vesperia ps3 you need learn a whole new language, unless you speak Japanese already, some people might find that tedious.
> 
> YS, ive only played Ark but would put it in my top 25 or so, I like Adol, I like its a legit sequel series with the same characters, and I like the elf girls with tails in Ark as well.



Gamefaqs+youtube=Problem solved


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Gamefaqs+youtube=Problem solved



I never understood how someone could play an imported RPG with a fucking translation FAQ and random Youtube videos. Thats even more tedious.

People just have to learn how to let certain games go. Namco won't consider bringing over the PS3 version, ok, fuck Vesperia then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Is YS seven the last YS?



Better not be.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Better not be.



Nah, at the moment, Adol is busy crossing over with Sora no Kiseki. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onD1Yl5SmDI[/YOUTUBE]

Anyway, Falcom's latest game was Ao no Kiseki, the sequel to Zero no Kiseki. So we'll probably see Adol again soon enough.

I want the Zero series so bad.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxjPUl-SAdg[/YOUTUBE]

But Sora no Kiseki still needs to be finished here and the localization of SC is still in the process.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

I wish I could play a new Ys game right now.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VOMt8UBuw4[/YOUTUBE]

Man, this looks so much sleeker than SnK. I need to get back to playing FC for that matter.

>Final boss Lvl. 120

Holy shit...


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Is that a protagonist with Tonfa?

all my money


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 28, 2011)

Haven't seen a Tonfa protag since Suikoden II. And Lloyd sounds like a boss.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 28, 2011)

So sora no kiseki is part of a trilogy, right? What are the other two games. I was reading up on it but it started to confuse me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 28, 2011)

> The long-awaited sequel to Legend of Heroes VI, 'Zero no Kiseki'' moves the setting to the bright lights of the wealthy but corrupt city of Crossbell. Four rookie cops are enlisted to improve the reputation of the police. Of course, it doesn't stop there...
> 
> One of the game's unique points is its intense focus on the city of Crossbell as a setting. Unlike Trails In The Sky, which has you bouncing around a number of roughly-equal-sized locations and learning some stuff about each to make up a country as a whole, Crossbell is gigantic and makes up a substantial portion of the entire game. While you will eventually leave the city limits to travel to other parts of the wider Crossbell State, these all really serve as "suburbs" of the city itself and the focus is on Crossbell City itself, in all its grand, towering, corrupt, decadent glory. When combined with series staples like orbments, it creates a fairly unique "Urban Fantasy in The Fifties" atmosphere. The only really comparable games would be the Shin Megami Tensei games, and even then there's a lot of differences in tone and content.





>MC's are cops
>Setting is pretty much Midgar on steroids

allmymoney.jpg



Mura said:


> So sora no kiseki is part of a trilogy, right? What are the other two games. I was reading up on it but it started to confuse me.



Sora no Kiseki is the name of the trilogy. The one we got is the First Chapter (or FC), there's still Second Chapter (SC) and Third Chapter (TC). All quality games.

Then we have the current Zero no Kiseki stories which is a sequel to SnK. The first game being ZnK and the latest being Ao no Kiseki.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 28, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Sora no Kiseki is the name of the trilogy. The one we got is the First Chapter (or FC), there's still Second Chapter (SC) and Third Chapter (TC). All quality games.
> 
> Then we have the current Zero no Kiseki stories which is a sequel to SnK. The first game being ZnK and the latest being Ao no Kiseki.



Ok, I think I understand now. When I was searching I found it has an anime as well. Looks only to be 2 episodes long though. First one has come out while the second will come out at a later date. I will definitely look into playing this series though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKUiKDfo25Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 28, 2011)

Has anyone here actually played the original legend of heroes series, it has a cult following that regards the story as one of the best among any rpg series, from what I have played of one its not bad. 

and agree with esura, I cant see anyway that would be enjoyable to go through a game with a translation script and random youtube videos. I mean you are better off just playing the xbox version, because as far as I can tell the ps3 version doesnt actually add anything to the main story itself, at least nothing between yuri and the other main characters; Flynn is playable, and they add a little girl, but I hardly think that adds a lot.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 28, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Has anyone here actually played the original legend of heroes series, it has a cult following that regards the story as one of the best among any rpg series, from what I have played of one its not bad.
> 
> and agree with esura, I cant see anyway that would be enjoyable to go through a game with a translation script and random youtube videos. I mean you are better off just playing the xbox version, because as far as I can tell the ps3 version doesnt actually add anything to the main story itself, at least nothing between yuri and the other main characters; Flynn is playable, and they add a little girl, but I hardly think that adds a lot.



The first two games? No.

I played the 3rd game The Legend of Heroes II: Prophecy of the Moonlight Witch, the PSP version. The story was pretty straight forward but I found it too easy. 

The story really excelled when it came to Sora no Kiseki and Zero.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Sometimes I wish I was a game director/producer/consultant

then I could just throw out my ideas and they would make them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Sometimes I wish I was a game director/producer/consultant
> 
> then I could just throw out my ideas and they would make them.



A RPG about lesbians. Developed by Atlus. Music by Falcom.

Million dollar deal right there.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

So many Ideas

A game about a 10 year old girl who tries to solve a serial murder case by diving into the dreams of the town folk

An rpg about graffiti that's like a cross between NMH and Jet Set Radio

A rpg where you play out the final days of Atlantis

Also an FPS where you are a noir esque bankrobber and also the detective hunting him down.

edit: Oh yes and a game, not neccesarily beat em up in the same vain as Sengoku Basara But with US history Figures. MOTHERFUCKERS BETTER STEP OFF THOSE FOUNDING FATHERS


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> I never understood how someone could play an imported RPG with a fucking translation FAQ and random Youtube videos. Thats even more tedious.
> 
> People just have to learn how to let certain games go. Namco won't consider bringing over the PS3 version, ok, fuck Vesperia then.



Because the gameplay is dam good in Vesperia? also it helps that it's an action rpg. 



			
				kira said:
			
		

> and agree with esura, I cant see anyway that would be enjoyable to go through a game with a translation script and random youtube videos. I mean you are better off just playing the xbox version, because as far as I can tell the ps3 version doesnt actually add anything to the main story itself, at least nothing between yuri and the other main characters; Flynn is playable, and they add a little girl, but I hardly think that adds a lot.



There is way more than that.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> A game about a 10 year old girl who tries to solve a serial murder case by diving into the dreams of the town folk



10 year olds are thick as shit, that's one hell of a suspension of disbelief.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> So many Ideas
> 
> A game about a 10 year old girl who tries to solve a serial murder case by diving into the dreams of the town folk



Detective Conan meets Inception.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

Bought Final Fantasy XIII for eight bucks at Gamestop.

Fair price?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Gnome said:


> 10 year olds are thick as shit, that's one hell of a suspension of disbelief.



not more than Kenshiro Teddy Roosevelt

And you'd be surprised, Children's learning threshold far exceeds that of adults.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Bought Final Fantasy XIII for eight bucks at Gamestop.
> 
> Fair price?



Even at the whopping price of $0 it's still a rip off.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2011)

>checks metacritic

>has 83/100

what


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 28, 2011)

Play the game and you'll know what I mean soon enough.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> >checks metacritic
> 
> >has 83/100
> 
> what



Metacritic...

What


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Bought Final Fantasy XIII for eight bucks at Gamestop.
> 
> Fair price?



Hell yeah, its a steal. I bought it for $60 day one and still have no regrets about it like I do some other games (pissed I bought Shadows of the Damned for $60).

And think about it this way, if you don't like it...its just eight fucking bucks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Bought Final Fantasy XIII for eight bucks at Gamestop.
> 
> Fair price?



Lucky, well I think it's worth about 8 bucks at least.

You can get some fun out of it like Sonic 2006.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> not more than Kenshiro Teddy Roosevelt
> 
> And you'd be surprised, Children's learning threshold far exceeds that of adults.



Not surprised at all, I just don't like kids. They also have a higher capacity for divergent thinking.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Lucky, well I think it's worth about 8 bucks at least.
> 
> You can get some fun out of it like Sonic 2006.



Did you seriously just compare FFXIII to Sonic 2006? Seriously?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

Sonic 2006 was shit.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Sonic 2006 is about as close to objectively bad as a game could get. Even as a Sonic fan, I can't even force myself to enjoy that shit.

No FF game is a bad as Sonic 2006, none. Hell, I'd be hard press to find a few games in general that is as bad as Sonic 2006.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Did you seriously just compare FFXIII to Sonic 2006? Seriously?



He is a Sonic/Silver fan, so I was describing it in Sonic terms since I consider XIII the 2006 of FF.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

House vs Horse
[YOUTUBE]AZzUITkwZVY[/YOUTUBE]
Modern game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LFWpJrxkzs&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2011)

I see you Bilaal :33


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Long time no see Bilaal.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Who is Bilaal?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

It's Bilaal friend.






















idk.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2011)

bilaal is a bro

also



going to try this out.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Um...wtf is that?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2011)

imaginary range. It's a puzzle VN from SE


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 29, 2011)

A iPod game?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2011)

it's got a cool concept

Mechanics who tap into the power of imagination and warp the world to their benefit and or the benefit of others.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds cool.

Port it to 3DS or Vita or something then I'd really give a damn.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2011)

it's free, you don't have to give a significant damn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zHjHxAoAYxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blatman (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyone know the European release for Catherine. You've all probs completed it(Altus really shat on us  ).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

iPod is for losers.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Blatman said:


> Anyone know the European release for Catherine. You've all probs completed it(Altus really shat on us  ).



Atlus doesn't have a European branch so they can't really localize stuff for you guys. Deep Silver is supposedly bringing it to ya'll parts in February 2012.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 29, 2011)

Europeans get fucked every time. I feel bad for them.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

They got their revenge on us with Xenoblade and a few other JRPGs this gen though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2011)

Mura said:


> Europeans get fucked every time. I feel bad for them.


 not with Nintendo....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't.


They are Europeans. 

If I were a European paying so much extra for games, never getting shit, getting shit two years later, etc... I'd be pretty pissed though.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Cave Story is pretty good. Finally started playing it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

What the hell is Cave Story?


Seems I had a dream about that last night, actually. Deja Vu?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2011)

It's a 16 bit side scrolling shooter


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds gay.


I dreamed about something involving a cave video game last night, I'm pretty sure. Except I'm certain it was an RPG.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

You gay foo.

Cave Story is just...whoa, and like awesome. I might buy the Wii ware version so I don't have to keep playing on my PC.


----------



## Blatman (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Atlus doesn't have a European branch so they can't really localize stuff for you guys. Deep Silver is supposedly bringing it to ya'll parts in February 2012.



Thanks a mill man.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 29, 2011)

Just going through some tales of xillia videos today. This is the kind of shit we miss out on. I'd love to play this shit.

[YOUTUBE]jHiqjMpe3SE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2011)

Like the design of that monster.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Mura said:


> Just going through some tales of xillia videos today. This is the kind of shit we miss out on. I'd love to play this shit.



Eh, I won't lose any sleep over it if it never localizes. You'll get used to not caring about certain JRPGs not being localized soon.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Like the design of that monster.


Its a Pokeman.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Its a Pokeman.



Now that you mention it.....


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

It does look like one, as do many Tales Of monsters.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 29, 2011)

Eh not really.
Pokemonz shit is more cutesy.
At best this is like a grown up Arceus.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

Close 'nuff.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 30, 2011)

Europeans fucked, oh thats why they get game we dont get here in the US, or get awesome collector's editions that we dont get here either, they really get the short end of the stick. 

I dont know how it used to be, but these days Europe is a lot better of then America, especially in the RPG department. Hell At least they got an awesome special edition to make up for the shitty game that is FF13, we just got the shitty game part.


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Europeans fucked, oh thats why they get game we dont get here in the US, or get awesome collector's editions that we dont get here either, they really get the short end of the stick.
> 
> I dont know how it used to be, but these days Europe is a lot better of then America, especially in the RPG department. Hell At least they got an awesome special edition to make up for the shitty game that is FF13, we just got the shitty game part.



I wonder is it due to currency conversion that Europe seems more favorable for JRPGs than the US.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2011)

No, America just has an obsession with guns, and all we like are FPS.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

Halo generation.


----------



## Gino (Dec 30, 2011)

I need to finish Resonance of Fate.


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2011)

This made me laugh.  You have to play the game to get all the references. I say I quite like this Minato better than the original, then again you can kind of do this in the main game too and blow off all your so called "friends."


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2011)

Why the fuck is the new Melty Blood not working? Music is playing but nothing is showing in the fucking window!! ARRGGHHH


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2011)

Melty blood...........the title alone makes me want to take a shit on it, wipe my ass and flush.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2011)

Monk is always pimp.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 30, 2011)

@The World: Awesome comic.
And yes, I only wanted to go through Star for Helel


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2011)

?Gino? said:


> I need to finish Resonance of Fate.



Good luck with that.

I quit it again.

I spent about 2 hours running around, unlocking hexagons, beating targets, completing missions... Then, feeling invincible, I hit on this one red hexagon that brought me face-to-face with three level 73 giant monsters that killed me in two hits.





I got a game over and lost my 2 hours.


Fuck that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 30, 2011)

Went to the store and bought both Legend of Heroes: A Tear of Vermillion and LoH: Song of the Ocean. $25 a pop.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2011)

Aren't those games free?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

Gotta say, FFXIII is pretty cool so far.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Gotta say, FFXIII is pretty cool so far.



It's a beautiful game is something I can give it.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Aren't those games free?



As far as I know


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It's a beautiful game is something I can give it.


My feelings are somewhat mixed on the combat system though. I like how fast paced it is, but this 'auto-battle' thing is sorta weird. Like I'm playing on cruise-control or something. I don't know how to put it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> My feelings are somewhat mixed on the combat system though. I like how fast paced it is, but this 'auto-battle' thing is sorta weird. Like I'm playing on cruise-control or something.



It should be known that the tutorials won't stop till chapter 11 (which is like 20 something hours down the road). Then they throw your ass to the wolves.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]47YPs-qwNQU[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not stolen from The World, nope.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It should be known that the tutorials won't stop till chapter 11 (which is like 20 something hours down the road). Then they throw your ass to the wolves.


Twenty hours worth of tutorials? That makes the game sound somewhat convoluted...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> My feelings are somewhat mixed on the combat system though. I like how fast paced it is, but this 'auto-battle' thing is sorta weird. Like I'm playing on cruise-control or something. I don't know how to put it.



It starts with a "b" and ends with a "g".


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Twenty hours worth of tutorials? That makes the game sound somewhat convoluted...



And I hope you like going in one direction, a lot.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

> It starts with a "b" and ends with a "g".


I-I'm not good at these games.




> And I hope you like going in one direction, a lot.


Are all the maps as linear as this Hanging Edge place?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 30, 2011)

Don't you know that XIII is infamous for it's tube like linearity? Even FFX going in one direction was never noticeable. This is.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

Oi.

I don't recall ever playing an RPG this linear. Maybe I'll get used to it..?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Oi.
> 
> I don't recall ever *playing* an RPG this linear. Maybe I'll get used to it..?



I'd be hard stressed to use that word with XIII.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 30, 2011)

I hope so? At least it was $8.

Supposedly XIII-2 is better about the exploration aspect.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I'd be hard stressed to use that word with XIII.


lol, I've noticed that too. It's the most cinematic RPG I've played, that's for sure.


----------



## Esura (Dec 31, 2011)

I liked FFXIII a lot, so much that I bought two copies.

My one issue I had with it was the lack of diversity in the gameplay (its mostly battle, cutscene, battle, cutscene, battle, cutscene, cutscene, boss, cutscene repeat), not the linearity. Its the one thing that makes FFXIII's linearity stand out more than FFX. The story, the battle system, and the awesome characters more than made up for it for me though.


----------



## Krory (Dec 31, 2011)

"My problem is with the linearity, not the linearity."


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2011)

Lmao that didn't even make sense. 

I liked FF13's battle systems and flashy graphics. But shitty dialog and characters made it a chore to play. I don't mind tons of cutscenes. I mind when 85% of them suck though.


----------



## Esura (Dec 31, 2011)

@Krory

If that's what you got from it, whatever.

What I meant is that there isn't much to do in the game beyond watching cutscenes and battles unlike FFX and if you don't care for the cutscenes, battles or story, the game will be shit to you. Both games are linear as all fuck but only one gets the hate for linearity. FFX just had so much stuff for you to do in those long stretches, from reading Al Bhed shit, dodging lightning, talking to NPCs about shit and all that. Also, the battle system opened up for you much sooner than FFXIII too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2011)

FFX also had good music.


----------



## Esura (Dec 31, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> FFX also had good music.



While I prefer FFX's soundtrack over FFXIII's, its not bad though at all. Hamauzu did XIII's tracks justice. FFXIII has the third best soundtrack in the series.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

I hated FFX. I don't know, I just found it extremely boring. At least XIII has got me interested so far.


----------



## Esura (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I hated FFX. I don't know, I just found it extremely boring. At least XIII has got me interested so far.



XIII gets better, trust me. If you like it now, you'd probably be in love with it after Chapter 9 (or 10 I think).

Just know that the game locks your progress in the Crystarium at certain intervals until endgame (yes, it has post endgame stuff after you finish the final boss), so you can't really over level to be honest and you don't have to grind as long as you fight every enemy you encounter.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> While I prefer FFX's soundtrack over FFXIII's, its not bad though at all. Hamauzu did XIII's tracks justice. FFXIII has the third best soundtrack in the series.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

N...No grinding?

I love this game already.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2011)

There's a bit of grinding, least I had to a bit at points. Still it's pretty easy. It's def not as hard as FF 12. Which I def had to grind in that one a bit.


----------



## Esura (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> N...No grinding?
> 
> I love this game already.



I guess you are like me then. 

Despite being a RPG fan, I never digged mandatory grinding. Possibly the only issue I have with an otherwise awesome genre.

However, post end game shit...you are going to be grinding your ass off if you want to do some of those post end game missions.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

The combat system is starting to grow on me, so I wouldn't mind some grinding. This overworld camera's killing me though!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> N...No grinding?
> 
> I love this game already.



I see someone has yet to make it to chapter 11. It spikes to hell from there.



> There's a bit of grinding, least I had to a bit at points. Still it's pretty easy. It's def not as hard as FF 12. Which I def had to grind in that one a bit.



13 is not particularly hard. It's cheap as hell though. You never feel any stronger due to the game capping you per chapter and you never really feel any progress other than not getting one shotted. And later random encounters get unnecessarily dragged out. I mean, I like a good fight, but Jesus...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> I guess you are like me then.
> 
> Despite being a RPG fan, I never digged *mandatory grinding.* Possibly the only issue I have with an otherwise awesome genre.


Can you name the games that had mandatory grinding for you esura?
It sure as hell isn't FF7
[YOUTUBE]McxktIJljeE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2011)

I remember I first beat Safer Seph at like lvl60 and it was somewhat difficult. 

On my second playthrough to be better, I grinded to around lvl 80 or so and got annihilated.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2011)

The World said:


> I remember I first beat Safer Seph at like lvl60 and it was somewhat difficult.
> 
> On my second playthrough to be better, I grinded to around lvl 80 or so and got annihilated.



You can kill lots all of the bosses in the game with 8-15 lvs.
[YOUTUBE]j2F3rdJVse0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

This Hope kid is starting to piss me off. -__-


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2011)

Hope is a little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2011)

Nobody likes Hope.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh good, so it isn't just me. :33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2011)

Hope should die 
Fayt should pull a dimensional shift and just pop out of nowhere and stab him


----------



## Esura (Dec 31, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Can you name the games that had mandatory grinding for you esura?
> It sure as hell isn't FF7


Don't be dense, and play more fucking RPGs.



Stunna said:


> This Hope kid is starting to piss me off. -__-


Join the club.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> Don't be dense, and play more fucking RPGs.



Esua why are you giving yourself advice?
I ask you to name rpg's that forced you to grind and that's all you have to say? Makes me think you are full of it


----------



## Esura (Dec 31, 2011)

Asking someone to name RPGs with forced grinding at some point in the game is like asking someone to name all the organisms in the world that breathes oxygen. Its redundant and if you played more RPGs you wouldn't of even asked that dumb ass question. If you think I'm full of it, you just pretty much told me you know jack shit.

You are a fail troll noob. Fuck is up with these new motherfuckers trolling.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2011)

Idk, you seem mad to me.


----------



## Esura (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes, yes I am. Its annoying having the most dumbass replies to my posts and I'm already in a shit mood to begin with.

EDIT: Although the name calling was uncalled for. Sorry about that Unlosing Ranger.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a different idea of grinding, probably because of MMO's.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

I gotta concede I know what people are talking about when they say FFXIII plays itself. Not combat wise, as it's battle gameplay is very similar to Chrono Trigger's (besides the fact that you only control one party member in this game), and I don't see anyone throwing the criticism of it playing itself at that game; but yes, the exploration (if you can call it that) is extremely linear; as is even the character customization through the crystals. It's all very restrictive... the most I've ever seen in a game... but I still find it tolerable and enjoyable thus far.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2011)

I know I give the game lots of shit, I played it twice though.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah... I doubt I'm ever touching this game again after I beat it. Seems like it'd only be fun once. Awful replay value.


----------



## Esura (Dec 31, 2011)

Actually Stunna, this FF actually has quite a bit of replay value, at least post game.

I wish more FFs were like this. I hate when I finish the game there isn't any new game plus or allow me to do some shit after beating the final boss like DQVIII, FFX-2, FFXIII, Birth By Sleep, Devil Survivor, TWEWY, CT and shit.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

I hadn't realized there was a new game+. What changes are there?


----------



## Esura (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I hadn't realized there was a new game+. What changes are there?



There is not a new game plus for this game. I just mentioned that as an example of what I want from more RPGs after you finish the final boss. After you finish the final boss in this game you gain access to more parts of a large place you'll eventually visit in the main story part with a bunch of new side missions (telling you what that place is would spoil you). You'll also gain access to the final Crystarium level so you can really power up your characters and face some crazy bosses.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh. That's cool too.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 31, 2011)

I just started playing FFXIII again as well. 2nd playthrough for me in anticipation of XIII-2 coming out in a month. I only beat the game my previous playthrough, never did any of the stuff afterwards. 

I'm not sure how far I am going to get in my playthrough. Sazh is still annoying but I thought with only one character that I disliked I could just ignore him as much as possible. But then Hope appeared. I completely forgot about him. Probably because he is an annoying piece of shit crybaby. 

I was never a big fan of the battle system in this one. I didn't like how it is so structured. While everyone has their preferred level up path, I don't like how it's so intermixed as well so none of my characters feel completely unique in a fight. 

Does anyone know if they are changing the battle system for XIII-2?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 31, 2011)

Sazh is the only character worth mentioning in this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2011)

Nakor said:
			
		

> Sazh is still annoying but I thought with only one character that I disliked I could just ignore him as much as possible


 
Yet you find the others completely tolerable, the most sensible character is the most annoying?


----------



## Nakor (Dec 31, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Yet you find the others completely tolerable, the most sensible character is the most annoying?



No, it's because he seems to talk the most. From what I recall, most of what he says isn't interesting to me either. 

In the first chapter where it's just him and lightning, all he does is yap yap yap.

edit: I don't find all the others tolerable. I absolutely hate Hope. Sazh is just annoying, but I don't hate him. I can't hate him because he is actually sensible to the situation he is in.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2011)

Nakor said:


> No, it's because he seems to talk the most. From what I recall, most of what he says isn't interesting to me either.
> 
> In the first chapter where it's just him and lightning, all he does is yap yap yap.



Understandable in the first part I suppose, since Lightning was being especially cold to him.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2011)

Worst is the stupid british chick. Whatever her stupid name is.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Worst is the stupid british chick. Whatever her stupid name is.



Vanilla      ?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2011)

Haha yes, stupid ice cream name. Ugh the names in FF13 was so horrid. Lighting? Really? HOPE!? FUCKING HOPE!? REALLY!? 

Not like Cloud was amazing but still.....


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 31, 2011)

Hope reminded me of shinji from NGE.

Worthless emo brat.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 1, 2012)

I like Vanille. I will agree that the names are pretty bad overall.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 1, 2012)

Nakor said:


> I like Vanille. I will agree that the names are pretty bad overall.


I don't know what they were thinking when they went to get voice talent for her.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 1, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> Hope reminded me of shinji from NGE.
> 
> Worthless emo brat.



Shinji doesn't strike me as a good comparison...but god I was hoping Hope's whiny bitch ass was a temp member or something...then I found out through reviews he becomes the best mage in the game


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

Vanille's accent is _so_ inconsistent!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2012)

Fang has the superior one.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 1, 2012)

FFXIII had rather bland characters and it was their failed attempt at trying to add Advent style game-play to the series 

although the coolest boss fight was with the ship cannon on the roof... I was actually amaze by it... but I gave up on the game right when it was supposedly became open-ended.. couldn't take it no more so I turn to TOV and haven't regretted it at all


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Fang has the superior one.



Ironically, Vanille's voice actress is actually a natural born Australian unlike Fang's voice actress who was born in the US. 

I brought that up because I remember someone here awhile back thinking Vanille's VA was trying to fake an accent.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

Lightning's a boss though.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

The truth. Lightning is so awesome and badass, so awesome they are MGS2-ing the shit out of FFXIII-2 advertisements and shit. Even on the cover (protip, you only use Lightning for 10 minutes in FFXIII-2).


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2012)

Lighting was the most boring main ever so meh, she can go fuck herself.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

I would love to see her do that. 

<3 Lightning pek

Btw, Lightning is better than Firion, dude from FFIII, Bartz, Squall, Tidus, Zidane and Vaan.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ironically, Vanille's voice actress is actually a natural born Australian unlike Fang's voice actress who was born in the US.
> 
> I brought that up because I remember someone here awhile back thinking Vanille's VA was trying to fake an accent.



Yeah I guess we chalk that up to talent then.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yes, yes I am. Its annoying having the most dumbass replies to my posts and I'm already in a shit mood to begin with.
> 
> EDIT: Although the name calling was uncalled for. Sorry about that Unlosing Ranger.



Maybe it's because all the rpg's I have played are walks in the park even without grinding. Name a popular game that requires a grind in the main game.


Gnome said:


> I have a different idea of grinding, probably because of MMO's.



That's pretty much the only grinding I can name.
Never really played an rpg that forced you to grind like MMO's.
I just kill what I bump into and I'm fine or I run away from half of the stuff in the game, still fine.
Level doesn't account for shit in most rpgs.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

Pokemon.**


----------



## zenieth (Jan 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> I would love to see her do that.
> 
> <3 Lightning pek
> 
> Btw, Lightning is better than Firion, dude from FFIII, Bartz, Squall, Tidus, Zidane and Vaan.



Dude, she literally is a female squall. I mean more domestic violence to her fellow cast but they're pretty much fundamentally the same character personality wise.

edit: And fuck the fuck no she's not better than Bartz or Zidane


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2012)

Squall was way more apathetic, cold but not mean, Lightning was more a bitch and has a my way or the highway kind of attitude.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Pokemon.**



Really?
You can beat the game with your first poke and nothing else without a grind.
Only reason I would have other pokes is  HM whores and pokes to take the hit while I revive the main if something went wrong.
You don't need to grind in that game.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

Grinding in Pokemon, wtf lol.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 1, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Squall was way more apathetic, cold but not mean, Lightning was more a bitch and has a my way or the highway kind of attitude.



pretty sure I made note of that with the domestic violence crack. The way they interact with their cast mates is the biggest difference outside of gender.

Though it fundamentally comes down to.

"They're fucking stupid...but I have to give a damn about them."


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> pretty sure I made note of that with the domestic violence crack. The way they interact with their cast mates is the biggest difference outside of gender.
> 
> Though it fundamentally comes down to.
> 
> "They're fucking stupid...but I have to give a damn about them."



Well I'm just saying the biggest difference is Light will always speak her opinion about someone, while Squall either doesn't particularly care or just won't say it to them.

That makes them fundamentally different in personality, introvert and extrovert, and makes Lightning more akin to say early smart ass Cloud, though he seemed to bond much faster with the party.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 1, 2012)

Smartass cloud was best cloud


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

I liked VIII, I think somethings wrong with me.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 1, 2012)

8's a weird game with a lot of interesting concepts.

It's kinda like FF12 in how radically different it is but not as tightly put together


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Smartass cloud was best cloud



I wish that they made him like that in Dissidia, they basically made him Squall for no reason. 

So we had two of the same character. :/


----------



## zenieth (Jan 1, 2012)

They didn't make him squall.

They....


made...


him....



















slow....






































poke....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 1, 2012)

Lightning sounds pretty much like early game Ashe.

Cloud wasn't really a smartass for very long. His mouthing off to Barret is about as rude as he ever gets in the game.

By the time you leave Midgar he's pretty cool with everyone.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I have a different idea of grinding, probably because of MMO's.



For me grinding is when you have no choice but to go out of your way to level a bunch to progress the story. It's how MMO's work since it's literally how it works for progression of quests and story.

Now non-mmorpgs in general don't ever really force you to level to progress, at least none of the games I have played through they often recommend it, but never force.
 There are ways of getting around grinding fairly easily and it's called strategy or at least that is what I would say if this so called strategy didn't involve using an item or two that the game gives me for free.

New game plus can't count for grinding since it's extra to begin with and you still don't necessarily have to grind and it can't really be a game that's hard no matter how much grinding you do since that is the point of grinding is making it easier.

So that's why I'm wondering what games Esura counts as "grinding" rpg games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> They didn't make him squall.
> 
> They....
> 
> ...



True that also.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2012)

Also anything Final Fantasy should be moved to the FF thread.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Really?
> You can beat the game with your first poke and nothing else without a grind.
> Only reason I would have other pokes is  HM whores and pokes to take the hit while I revive the main if something went wrong.
> You don't need to grind in that game.





Gnome said:


> Grinding in Pokemon, wtf lol.



Liars. You cannot tell me that you're capable of soloing the E4 in RBY without grinding.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Liars. You cannot tell me that you're capable of soloing the E4 in RBY without grinding.


[YOUTUBE]vM5NtTUE6oE[/YOUTUBE]
And I was using blastoise unlike him.
You can easily solo the elite 4 without grinding by just picking on typing as well
Maybe you just suck at pokemon?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2012)

>can't solo the final bosses of a game
>suck at game

what is this i dont even


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> >can't solo the final bosses of a game
> >suck at game
> 
> what is this i dont even



They were bosses?


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So that's why I'm wondering what games Esura counts as "grinding" rpg games.


Phantasy Star I, II, and IV, SMT1, Nocturne, Strange Journey, Devil Survivor, Persona 3, Persona 4, Digital Devil Saga (never played the second one), Etrian Odyssey (all of them),

These are just a few RPGs you really have to go out your way to grind on. Sure you could post some video of someone aceing the game at level 1 or 5 but that would require much intimate knowledge of the game mechanics to even pull off, which is why I don't really understand the point of posting those videos when most aren't going to do that shit.

My idea of mandatory grinding is you having to stop what you are doing and to go out your way to fight low level monsters to stand a chance against the increased level of difficulty that couldn't just be overcome by fighting random encounters as you progressed through dungeons and shit (I never run from fights). FFVII I didn't grind in really as I didn't run from any fights. My team ended up at level 70 before I knew it by the time I got to Safer Sephiroth.

EDIT: I'm not going to lie Stunna....as a child I didn't grind much in Pokemon Red (I didn't even know what grinding was at the time). Then again, I mostly relied on my starter or a Legendary. If you wanted to have a balanced team of Pokemons at the same level though...you are going to grind a lot, which is pretty much not debatable, you are going to grind a lot. Pokemon at the end of the day is a grind heavy game and it encourages that shit, especially the newer ones.


----------



## Krory (Jan 1, 2012)

"I hate games because I suck at them."


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> "I hate games because I suck at them."



?

What? Where the hell that come from?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Phantasy Star I, II, and IV, SMT1, Nocturne, Strange Journey, Devil Survivor, Persona 3, Persona 4, Digital Devil Saga (never played the second one), Etrian Odyssey (all of them),
> 
> These are just a few RPGs you really have to go out your way to grind on. Sure you could post some video of someone aceing the game at level 1 or 5 but that would require much intimate knowledge of the game mechanics to even pull off, which is why I don't really understand the point of posting those videos when most aren't going to do that shit.
> 
> ...



The only reason you would want to grind is to beat the game and once you have done that feel free to cheat with rare candies no point on dragging it on outside of the game.

I can agree with phantasy star and Etrian Odyssey (though you can get by with thinking things out)
Never really had to grind in a SMT game though I don't run.
(you can get by in persona 3 without going to the grind tower it's doable if you only focus on your persona's stats and moves)
In SMT games your stats and moveset is more important than levels.
And with the older ones you don't really have to grind so much as you have to be careful.
Even when I'm under-leveled the bosses in SMT1 were only a challenge not outright impossible.
Btw every play breath of fire 5?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> ?
> 
> What? Where the hell that come from?



I think that is targeted at hating games that you will have to grind in if you don't know how to overcome the system.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The only reason you would want to grind is to beat the game and once you have done that feel free to cheat with rare candies no point on dragging it on outside of the game.
> 
> I can agree with phantasy star and Etrian Odyssey (though you can get by with thinking things out)
> Never really had to grind in a SMT game though I don't run.
> ...


Rare Candies are a no no if you are trying to optimize your team for competitive play post game. Trust me.

Breath of Fire 5? That's Dragon Quarters right? Cause I hate that game with a passion.

But maybe I just suck, cause I found myself grinding hard in SMT games. SMT games are possibly the only games grinding isn't an annoyance to me though due to the monster thing. Its addicting. I try to get the best monster/Persona I can get.

Oh, yeah another series full of grinding....Dragon Quest....ugh. So tired of killing metal fucking Slimes, the only enemies in the fucking games that give you decent EXP.



Sephiroth said:


> I think that is targeted at hating games that you will have to grind in if you don't know how to overcome the system.


I don't hate games I have to grind on, I just find it a tad annoying. Mechanics don't actually click to the point where I know I can break it until the final boss for me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2012)

I was just trying to translate, my Krory isn't very great though.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Krory is a....unique individual.

That's not a compliment.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 1, 2012)

So today in Melty Bloo-

Oh wait, wrong thread.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

No its not. This is the General RPG and *Anime style game* thread. Melty Blood is fair game (even though my computer can't play it). 

I really need to finish Tsukihime on Monday. All I have is left to do is Kohaku route. Do you have any links to Kagetsu Tohya?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 1, 2012)

But its also a fighter....



I'm lost.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Melty Blood is anime styled right? Yup.

Its eligible for discussion. Its all there is to it. Blame it on the OP for naming the title that way. Why do you think mods didn't get mad at us for talking about Fate in here?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 1, 2012)

Tekken is pretty anime.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Melty Blood is anime styled right? Yup.
> 
> Its eligible for discussion. Its all there is to it. Blame it on the OP for naming the title that way. Why do you think mods didn't get mad at us for talking about Fate in here?



I just figured it was because fate is a anime styled game.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Mura said:


> I just figured it was because fate is a anime styled game.



Melty Blood is too. From what Raidou told me, the older MB games had a VN-like story mode too. 

The only reason I may see someone taking issue with the discussion here is because we have a General Fighting Game thread (and a General Tekken discussion thread).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 1, 2012)

Wait....tekken has its own thread?


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Mura said:


> Wait....tekken has its own thread?






And its pretty active (mostly with the same few people posting though), almost more active than the General Fighting Game thread.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe since I don't play tekken that I've never noticed.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Its generally always on the front page.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 1, 2012)

Who knows, maybe I just blocked it from my mind whenever I would see it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Liars. You cannot tell me that you're capable of soloing the E4 in RBY without grinding.



You might die once or twice, but with a little luck you can do it quite handedly.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 1, 2012)

Anybody know a good rpg where you play from multiple parties who are loosely related by their stories but have a significant impact on the major story as a whole?

Like for one part of the game you'll play party 1 and then switch to a completely unrelated party 2 and then to a party 3 and when you reach party 4 you notice stuff that party 1 and party 3 did either completely benefitted each other or negatively affected each other.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

They do that stuff in Eternal Sonata, not the greatest game though.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Anybody know a good rpg where you play from multiple parties who are loosely related by their stories but have a significant impact on the major story as a whole?
> 
> Like for one part of the game you'll play party 1 and then switch to a completely unrelated party 2 and then to a party 3 and when you reach party 4 you notice stuff that party 1 and party 3 did either completely benefitted each other or negatively affected each other.



While its not a RPG, you pretty much described Corpse Party.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Anybody know a good rpg where you play from multiple parties who are loosely related by their stories but have a significant impact on the major story as a whole?
> 
> Like for one part of the game you'll play party 1 and then switch to a completely unrelated party 2 and then to a party 3 and when you reach party 4 you notice stuff that party 1 and party 3 did either completely benefitted each other or negatively affected each other.



LiveALive and Saga Frontier 1 & 2 come to mind.
[YOUTUBE]KcNMHzZ-DZQ[/YOUTUBE]


Esura said:


> Rare Candies are a no no if you are trying to optimize your team for competitive play post game. Trust me.
> 
> Breath of Fire 5? That's Dragon Quarters right? Cause I hate that game with a passion.


Rare candies are just fine you just stop at level 90 and then focus on the EV's you want and then go to 100 once you have maxed out your EVs.

And wasn't dragonquarter fairly hard as well as being a crappy game?


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2012)

Suikoden series does that I think.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

SaGa Frontier. <3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2012)

RUSH OUT, ROCK OUT!










Ys always has nice music who composes most of these?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> RUSH OUT, ROCK OUT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falcom JDK Band.



> Anybody know a good rpg where you play from multiple parties who are loosely related by their stories but have a significant impact on the major story as a whole?
> 
> Like for one part of the game you'll play party 1 and then switch to a completely unrelated party 2 and then to a party 3 and when you reach party 4 you notice stuff that party 1 and party 3 did either completely benefitted each other or negatively affected each other.



The Saga Frontier games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mQ20mziMsng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2012)

How legit is SaGa Frontier?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> How legit is SaGa Frontier?



Saga Frontier 2 is pretty good. If you like your stories along the lines of FF Tactics.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CvYMXGYBDY[/YOUTUBE]

But Saga Frontier has Alkaiser, this game's version of Kamen Rider.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_N1TFWh7ac[/YOUTUBE]

Everyone play Red's story for Alkaiser.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

I played SaGa Frontier not too long ago, actually. I played Red's story, too.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I played SaGa Frontier not too long ago, actually. I played Red's story, too.





Red's Story in a nutshell.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't remember the story anymore.



It has been a few months. Several months.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Liars. You cannot tell me that you're capable of soloing the E4 in RBY without grinding.



lol.. I remember this when I first fought them and receive a whooping out this world.. I was playing yellow at the time..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 3, 2012)

I solo'd the E4 and Red in G & S with a Scyther.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 3, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I solo'd the E4 and Red in G & S with a Scyther.



You serious?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> You serious?



Easy enough.
[YOUTUBE]SkVT1KjojCk[/YOUTUBE]


Byrdman said:


> lol.. I remember this when I first fought them and receive a whooping out this world.. I was playing yellow at the time..



My pikachu killed most of them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Get outta here with that Pokeman crap.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 3, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> You serious?



By that point it was lvl 81 and the Return skill hits like a truck. So yeah.

In Crystal, I murked the E4 with a Slowbro. Ice Punch is so useful.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2012)

Speaking of easy bosses
[YOUTUBE]AAQ62Eihyd0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byrd (Jan 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Speaking of easy bosses
> [YOUTUBE]AAQ62Eihyd0[/YOUTUBE]



You should have pick Yu Yevon.. I beat it by accident it was so easy


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 3, 2012)

PS3 glitched games. Xbox says high. For all the criticism the ps3 gets with glitches, none of those can top the glitch I ran into yesterday with Magna Carta 2. I had to go through an entire dungeon and freaking boss battle with only two characters because one of my character slots got wiped out somehow. I passed from one area to another and the third character disappeared. Even if I switched them out they were gone, when they died they were gone, and even after cutscenes they were gone. I finally got them back after leaving the area, but a really easy boss battle was made very hard.


That aside Magna Carta is a really fun game I think. I like the story, the gameplay is decent, although the chain breaks are a hassle, and graphically the game is not bad. It kind of reminds me of a really good version of white knight chronicles. Actually they are very similar, both have same gameplay, a MC with amensia, and I believe both have princesses in the parties. Then again I like WKC, but aside from a few glitches, MC 2 seems more polished.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2012)

My Magna Carta 2 experiece.

>Build up chain
>Use Fire guy
>Rain down big AoE
>Keep moving.


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

A glitch that was easily solved by leaving and coming back and a "hard boss battle" is comparable to a glitch that has appeared in at least two games now that makes it near-unplayable (on top of one developer claiming such glitch does not exist).

Also...

>MC with amnesia
>Party Princess

You mean like 90% of RPGs?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Speaking of shit nobody cares about, I bet Tactics Ogre last wee for the umpteenth time.

Damn, that game is awesome. Now I get to go back with that Wheel of Time thing and get all the storylines and endings.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh ESRB, how you make me laugh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Mura said:


> Oh ESRB, how you make me laugh.



Is that some kind of weird euphemism for pedophilia?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 3, 2012)

That was the first thing I was thinking.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> A glitch that was easily solved by leaving and coming back and a "hard boss battle" is comparable to a glitch that has appeared in at least two games now that makes it near-unplayable (on top of one developer claiming such glitch does not exist).
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...



Uh, actually no, as far as I know these are the only two next gen rpgs that feature princess plus MC with amensia, and MC is really some none human character; yea if you maybe say the entire history of rpg, I am sure there are a couple of others, but its not anywhere near 20 percent let alone 90

I tried, leaving and going with the glitch it was unfixable;

@gnome, I dont use Crocell, I personally think the easiest chain break is Juto sword combo, followed by Zelphie holy ripple; she almost always goes into overdrive just by using the special move, plus the movie can be activated even with a dead enemy; 

its a hassle though I am going for chain break and master achievements, so I cannot use the weapons I got from dlc, best in the game because then there would be no chance for chain breaks; and I can use any skill points, because you have to wait till you get 700; luckily enough the game is fairly lenient in terms of difficulty


----------



## Byrd (Jan 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of shit nobody cares about, I bet Tactics Ogre last wee for the umpteenth time.
> 
> Damn, that game is awesome. Now I get to go back with that Wheel of Time thing and get all the storylines and endings.



Which one? Knight of Lodis or Let us cling together


----------



## zenieth (Jan 3, 2012)

>pop in persona 2
>satisfaction


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

The bias is absolutely fucking delicious.


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> Oh ESRB, how you make me laugh.



?You can be a cunning linguist, my dear,?


LOL wow, I must play this game...once I finish the first Nep Nep game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also...
> 
> *>MC with amnesia
> >Party Princess*
> ...


*cough*insert RPG here*cough*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]H9r9TQA5dng[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]qnVLO25tknA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Which one? Knight of Lodis or Let us cling together



The original one. Cling Together, I think it is.

Honestly both games are good, but the original is about 50x better. The SNES/PSX version is probably the best version of it, but the PSP version is only inferior in training and difficulty (it's a lot easier).


----------



## Byrd (Jan 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The original one. Cling Together, I think it is.
> 
> Honestly both games are good, but the original is about 50x better. The SNES/PSX version is probably the best version of it, but the PSP version is only inferior in training and difficulty (it's a lot easier).



Thats the one I'm currently playing lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

The PSP version?



I really enjoy the skill system they made for it, though I kind of miss the regular progression of the original game. And they killed wizards.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> ?You can be a *cunning linguist*, my dear,?
> 
> 
> LOL wow, I must play this game...once I finish the first Nep Nep game.



Fucking wow, that's terrible.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 4, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Fucking wow, that's terrible.



Not the worst thing I've seen or heard but still terrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

My dick.


I can't remember which path I took on my first TO play through now. I feel as if I just do the same things every time, thinking I'm doing something different.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 4, 2012)

Sweet Jesus, another near fatal glitch in Magna Carta 2. First of all some parts of this game are near impossible. Im trying to go for everything in one play through, and the Levithan boss took me over half an hour due to not being able to use my best weapons because he nearly heals faster than I can damage it. And then I fight this boss called Belial, I got the boss down to a fraction of health, everyone said it was an easy boss, and then what the fudge happens.

1. He starts spamming every other move a 400 damage attack that also heals him , so within a minute he went from almost dead to well over half his life.

2. Juto cannot hit him, he is too fast, so I cannot get any string of attacks on him, so I can only attack with Rue who cant damage him fast enough.

3. He has another attack that poisons and takes out more than half my characters life.

4. Zelphie cannot heal to save her life, I have her list as healing, and what does she do , stands around and does nothing, so I run out of all my items.


5. Here comes the glitch, not only is Juto to slow, he gets fused to one spot, I literally cannot move him, so he goes from doing next to no damage, to nothing. Really, cmon, Im fighting a boss, and my MC gets frozen to a spot, with maybe the fastest boss in the game.


Seriously, I if it wasnt for the fact you could switch weapons mid battle, I would have been screwed. I switched to my ultimate weapons, and took him out with Rue with one string of attacks. Yes the best weapons in the game are that good.


I like this game, but it has to be one of the most heavily flawed games in terms of both glitches, and just set up in genreal, the bosses in this game heal faster than characters do damage, if I didnt buy the dlc I would question if some of these bosses are beatable. 


Oh well, bought avalon code, tactics ogre psp, 3rd birthday, fate extra limited edition, final fantasy II psp, brigidane, saga frontier, steambot chronicles psp, eternal poison and a few others last week. Really looking forward to 3rd birthday despite some reviews to the contrary.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't think I died once in Magna Carta 2...we played the same game?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 4, 2012)

Never played Magna Carta.


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

Is that fucking Long the Tiger in your set?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I don't think I died once in Magna Carta 2...we played the same game?



Can't say I remember dieing either. Then again, I used the OP fire dude, which Kira isn't.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Is that fucking Long the Tiger in your set?



JRPG fail.

The whole world is disappointed in you.


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> JRPG fail.
> 
> The whole world is disappointed in you.



Dude looks like Long the Tiger from Bloody Roar. Dang...honest mistake fool.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

It looks more like Citan. From Xenogears.

Shouldn't people like you know this?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 4, 2012)

It's Citan.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Eh, I'm indifferent to Xenogears. I know I played it but I remember jack shit about it.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Eh, I'm indifferent to Xenogears. I know I played it but I remember jack shit about it.


Oh Esura.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Eh, I'm indifferent to Xenogears. I know I played it but I remember jack shit about it.



Brought to you, again, by the guy who likes Twilight.

"BLOODY ROAR?!?! "

"Oh wait, it's just Xenogears... "


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2012)

Chu-Chu is so ashamed of chu, Esura.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

I actually haven't beat Xenogears myself. But that's because my emulator glitched out on me after two play attempts (wasting about 20 hours each).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> Oh Esura.





Krory said:


> Brought to you, again, by the guy who likes Twilight.
> 
> "BLOODY ROAR?!?! "
> 
> "Oh wait, it's just Xenogears... "





Zaelapolopollo said:


> Chu-Chu is so ashamed of chu, Esura.


Bloody Roar is fucking awesome. 

Hell, I own a physical copy of Xenogears (discs are scratched up bad w/o case) but I never wanted to finish playing it cause I found it boring. I honestly don't even know where its at, could be in my closet or something for all I know. It has no use in my intensive video game collection anyways.

I should take a picture of my massive collection and post it here one of these days. Kira has me beaten by a landslide though I think. He got some stuff even I wouldn't think about owning. I'm a bit particular about what I want in my collection though.


I want this...

Someone for the love of god localize this! I have a 3DS now and I WANT TO PLAY THIS (and Tales of Abyss 3D....yay next month).


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I actually haven't beat Xenogears myself. But that's because my emulator glitched out on me after two play attempts (wasting about 20 hours each).



I'm currently reading the LP to it. Done by the same guy who did the Drakengard LP.



I'm mainly reading it for the hilarity. Besides I still have the game on my PS3. Need to get back to it sometime.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> I want this...
> 
> Someone for the love of god localize this! I have a 3DS now and I WANT TO PLAY THIS (and Tales of Abyss 3D....yay next month).



Nice on picking up the 3DS. What games do you have for it? Also, I have no idea if they will localize that game. I'm gonna lean towards a "no" on that one.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Mura said:


> Nice on picking up the 3DS. What games do you have for it? Also, I have no idea if they will localize that game. I'm gonna lean towards a "no" on that one.



Well they said they have been looking into bringing the game overseas. Oh how I hope they are successful. Atlus needs to bring this shit instead of fucking localizing Gungrir. Or NIS...come on man, this looks right up their alley.

Only game I have so far is OoT. I got the LoZ Edition of the 3DS and its fucking pretty as hell...Nintendo makes some pretty slick handhelds.

I wanted to buy DoA Dimensions  and Cave Story 3D but my local Gamestop only have Mario, Mercenaries 3D at full price, and some shovelware shit I don't care about in like some small corner of the store. Preordered Tales of the Abyss 3D and Xenoblade while I was there too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

PS3? 

PSN?

Urge to buy rising.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

To buy what?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

You shut up, Esura.


I'll buy whatever I damn well please.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Seriously, rising as in MGS rising?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Xenogears.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Mura said:


> Seriously, rising as in MGS rising?



? 

What?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2012)

*REVENGEANCE!!!*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Xenogears.



Ohhhhh, got you now.


Esura said:


> ?
> 
> What?



Forgot it got renamed to revengeance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah, worst title ever.

I guess they got fed up with all the other "Risings" going on and decided to rename it to something nobody in their right mind would try to copy.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Japan making up english words, not the first time.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2012)

I remember, back in my youth, spending several minutes trying to figure out how your name can be "The Stampede."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

You're so fast that you can circle the globe a billion times a minute, resulting in a stampede effect.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> PS3?
> 
> PSN?
> 
> Urge to buy rising.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]mlpH_I4DTLk[/YOUTUBE]



How about now?
Get 3 other buddies and it's all good.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Japan making up english words, not the first time.



Um, re-vengeance is actually a word...no lie. Japan didn't make it up.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Japan making up english words, not the first time.



Actually


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Holy fuck


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2012)

It's still stupid.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Goes to show you english is a bitch to learn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Very stupid.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't know If I would count it. The definition is essentially "revenge", so all its doing is telling you the root word of revenge is vengeance.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I don't know If I would count it. The definition is essentially "revenge", so all its doing is telling you the root word of revenge is vengeance.



It's also obsolete.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

So, who beat Tactics Ogre?


Sons of bitches.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Whats a Tactics Ogre? 

I'm not bothering with SRPGs too much anymore.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, who beat Tactics Ogre?
> 
> 
> Sons of bitches.



I still wish I had the PSP version. >: Such an amazing game, but alas.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Whats a Tactics Ogre?
> 
> I'm not bothering with SRPGs too much anymore.


If we were in prison together, I'd rape you.


Krory said:


> I still wish I had the PSP version. >: Such an amazing game, but alas.


PSP version has its perks for sure, though I miss being able to train my characters and just leave them auto-fighting for hours on end. That shit was cheap.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If we were in prison together, I'd rape you.




If you was near me in general you would of tried to rape me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Nah.


Wait... are you a girl?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 5, 2012)

playing Phoenix Wright

Mainly because Godot is one legit friend


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

I've never played Phoenix Wright, don't even know how its played.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 5, 2012)

Pretty much a visual novel with puzzles and shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Visual novels bore me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 6, 2012)

What brought that on all of a sudden?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Someone mentioned Visual Novels. 


Anyway, are there any good RPGs on the Android platform? I got me a new badass phone and I have nothing to do with it.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

Playing games on a phone is for gays and hipsters........and chumps like CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Normally I'd agree. I honestly don't think a touchscreen is a viable control mechanism.


But here I am, at work, nothing to do, wishing I had something to play on my phone.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

Should have brought your PSP.

Or wait 5 months when a buttload of good 3DS games come out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Yt611mnraLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 6, 2012)

Finally wrapping up Magna Carta 2, Ill say this much, if you want a quicker to play rpg for the xbox I would recommend it. 100% on Magna Carta under 40 hours; 100% on Vesperia over 140 hours.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

But Magna Carata 1 was so atrocious, I can't even fathom the idea of giving that series another chance.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But Magna Carata 1 was so atrocious, I can't even fathom the idea of giving that series another chance.



Don't do it man it's not worth it.
ITS NOT WORTH IT!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

That's what I figure. 

Magna Carta.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDl_s6GAzt4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Attempted to find this game and no store has it. Looks like I have to go check online.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDl_s6GAzt4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Attempted to find this game and no store has it. Looks like I have to go check online.



That's because it's kinda hard to get from stores even used.
It's cheaper online anyway.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 6, 2012)

Meh, I'd sell you my copy. It's a good game, almost 100% it but no real reason too and upgrading certain pins is a real pain in the dick.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 6, 2012)

A little bit of P4 action in here.

[YOUTUBE]ub71_75osOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2012)

Wish they went through with that P2 anime back in the day.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 8, 2012)

Finished the game yesterday. Look aside from the glitches, like once again in one of the last boss battles, the game is not bad, with the glitches Id give it around a 7.5/10. The story is not bad, visually its pretty good, an interesting combat system that actually works, a good mix of side quests. 

Btw I seriously doubt you have played magna carta 1, if we want to be technical. Throne of blood, is actually 2, 1 was never released here; and Magna Carta 2 xbox really doesnt have anything to do with 1 and 2 too other than being from the same company, from what I hear.

Taking a break for some fps and action games, but what rpg should I play next Eternal Sonata or Record of Agarest war, I would lean towards Sonata, but I hear you have to do at least two play throughs. I also need to go and finish enchanted arms, but meh.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2012)

Enchanted Arms is one easy ass 1000 points, though the game isn't very good. Eternal Sonata has an interesting battle system, if you want points in it though, its kind of a pain.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 8, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Finished the game yesterday. Look aside from the glitches, like once again in one of the last boss battles, the game is not bad, with the glitches Id give it around a 7.5/10. The story is not bad, visually its pretty good, an interesting combat system that actually works, a good mix of side quests.
> 
> Btw I seriously doubt you have played magna carta 1, if we want to be technical. Throne of blood, is actually 2, 1 was never released here; and Magna Carta 2 xbox really doesnt have anything to do with 1 and 2 too other than being from the same company, from what I hear.
> 
> Taking a break for some fps and action games, but what rpg should I play next Eternal Sonata or Record of Agarest war, I would lean towards Sonata, but I hear you have to do at least two play throughs. I also need to go and finish enchanted arms, but meh.



Record isn't worth playing. Eternal Sonata is at least a bit interesting. Though the PS3 version has more stuff.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2012)

Enternal isn't bad if it wasn't for the slowest moving cutscenes ever. so boring.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 8, 2012)

Sonata's battles were fun though. Loved using the female fist fighter, can't remember her name right now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 8, 2012)

I thought enchanted would be easy as well, but the leveling is terrible, so I got to the boss battle against the professor and have zero chance to beat him, thats why I quit. It not even a matter of grinding, Im not close to beating him. 

Record pleases me more visually, I like the design more, but I do hear ES is a better game overall. 

I might also consider Resonance, Infinite or Remnant


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2012)

Remant get a guide man. Cause that shit is hard as hell without one. Infinite I found fun as hell. Enjoy it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 8, 2012)

Mura said:


> Sonata's battles were fun though. Loved using the female fist fighter, can't remember her name right now.



It's Falsetto.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> I thought enchanted would be easy as well, but the leveling is terrible, so I got to the boss battle against the professor and have zero chance to beat him, thats why I quit. It not even a matter of grinding, Im not close to beating him.
> 
> *Record pleases me more visually, I like the design more*, but I do hear ES is a better game overall.
> 
> I might also consider Resonance, Infinite or Remnant



Design is all it is. If you played Cross Edge, then you played Record.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 8, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's Falsetto.



Thank you, I knew it started with an F but just couldn't place it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2012)

Play Infinite Undiscovery, I actually liked that game. There is the fact though that I skipped every single cutscene, but the gameplay is pretty fun.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Play Infinite Undiscovery, I actually liked that game. There is the fact though that I skipped every single cutscene, but the gameplay is pretty fun.



Have to give a game props when it lets you skip those.
Every game should let you do that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 8, 2012)

Isn't that game made by tri-ace? They give you the skip scene option for a reason usually.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

Capell is an enjoyable main. But for the most part skip cutscene makes IU a lot better.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 8, 2012)

I might go with infinite.

@CMF, I heard that, while looking at a guide for MC 2, that Remnant is nigh impossible to get all the quests without a guide ; plus I hear the last optional boss is ridiculous 

Ill probably start some PS3 rpgs in the summer, Trinity ZIll of Souls looks really interesting, and also have to get around to disgaea 2-4


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, miss a lot plus just hard as shit without the guide. Still kind of hard with the guide lol. 

And yeah Infinite is good, don't need a guide, and it's only around 15-20 hours.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Play Infinite Undiscovery, I actually liked that game. There is the fact though that I skipped every single cutscene, but the gameplay is pretty fun.



Is it an easy 100% for achievements?

I need to hit 29 completed games by March 6th so looking to fill in a bit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Is it an easy 100% for achievements?
> 
> I need to hit 29 completed games by March 6th so looking to fill in a bit.



I would suggest eat lead if you haven't.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

I haven't yet, no. It didn't seem to do to well...  But I've liked games before that have done pretty poorly critically, so who knows. Maybe I'll throw it on my GameFly list.

I just hit 21 today when I finished L.A. Noire and X-Men Destiny. Should have either Spider-Man: Edge of Time or Lego Harry Potter: Years 5-7 coming soon, which should both be another easy and fun 100%.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> I haven't yet, no. It didn't seem to do to well...  But I've liked games before that have done pretty poorly critically, so who knows. Maybe I'll throw it on my GameFly list.
> 
> I just hit 21 today when I finished L.A. Noire and X-Men Destiny. Should have either Spider-Man: Edge of Time or Lego Harry Potter: Years 5-7 coming soon, which should both be another easy and fun 100%.



I've played it would say it's better than duke nukem 
It's pretty easy to go through and get 100%.
I got like 35/50 just playing the game on the easiest mode and it's enjoyable enough.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Most anything is better than Duke Nukem Forever.

I'd rather get a root canal than play Duke Nukem Forever.

I assume the relation means it's supposed to be one of those "ironic" or parody shooters like old Duke Nukem or Serious Sam?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Most anything is better than Duke Nukem Forever.
> 
> I'd rather get a root canal than play Duke Nukem Forever.
> 
> I assume the relation means it's supposed to be one of those "ironic" or parody shooters like old Duke Nukem or Serious Sam?



Yea, its a decent quickie.
But they didn't take nearly as long in making it.
Here you go.

I would only suggest looking at the the 360 achievements as the secret ones may give things away.
I think the company did quite well considering what it usually makes.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Hm. Doesn't seem bad.

And hey, everyone deserves a good title even if having done shit before. Look at what Visceral Games did before Dead Space, or Rocksteady before Batman: Arkham. Or MercurySteam before Castlevania.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Speaking of worthless achievements, I started playing Valkyrie Profile: Covenant of the Plume last night.


Nobody told me this game was fun.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Its because its not fun. Its worse than Valkyrie Profile 1.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

You big kidder.


It's a nice amalgam of Valkyrie Profile and an SRPG. I like it.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Plume's gameplay is just designed poorly all around. Luckily, I didn't spend any money on it, I got it for free on a buy 2 get one free sale at Gamestop a few years back .


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> I haven't yet, no. It didn't seem to do to well...  But I've liked games before that have done pretty poorly critically, so who knows. Maybe I'll throw it on my GameFly list.
> 
> I just hit 21 today when I finished L.A. Noire and X-Men Destiny. Should have either Spider-Man: Edge of Time or Lego Harry Potter: Years 5-7 coming soon, which should both be another easy and fun 100%.



Spider-man is shorter and easier. Harry Potter can be a bit challenging.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Is it an easy 100% for achievements?
> 
> I need to hit 29 completed games by March 6th so looking to fill in a bit.



Idk, didn't try. I don't think it's too easy, as in probably multiple playthroughs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Cp9-g-BnA3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Cp9-g-BnA3U[/YOUTUBE]





Nier's soundtrack is just on some other level. Like seriously. Just listen...omg...like ear candy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

It's like anal sex for the ears.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Anal sex burns and chaff my dick. Don't like that shit.

I would compare listening to Nier like a blow job for the ears.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

You're doing it wrong.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> *Anal sex burns and chaff my dick*. Don't like that shit.
> 
> I would compare listening to Nier like a blow job for the ears.



Wut........


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Years ago in junior high when a "friend" of mines let me hook up with one of his "girls" for the night for drawing him some tattoo art. Shit hurts and I never did it again. Instead I opt for cash so I could get some RPGs for my PS2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura's boyfriend has an acidic asshole.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Fuck you, it wasn't a dude. A fugly chick though but as a kid I did not give a shit.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Again...

YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

I think I was forgetting one important thing at the time...

The lube. 

Felt like someone did an Indian burn on my dick.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea dude...it shouldn't hurt...at all. You should like it more actually...not that I ever fuck buttholes....just sayin


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

She had ass crabs, poor Esua.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Esura's boyfriend has an acidic asshole.



Didn't even see this. Now that I did I laughed my ass off. I can die now.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

Every day Esura.

It's like a fresh scone to go with my coffee.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

How can you forget the lube?

Did you think his compacted poop would help lubricate your half-flaccid member?


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Alright, thats enough of discussing traumatic experiences. 

Anyone have a 3DS? I want to add a bunch of people here on my friendy list.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

I refuse to purchase hardware until it has at least 5 original games I want to play.


Currently the 3DS has one, and it's a fucking port.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How can you forget the lube?
> 
> Did you think his compacted poop would help lubricate your half-flaccid member?



>Walk into this thread, first thing I see.

Gotta love NF.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 9, 2012)

The shit people talk about in here.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome to the gaming department.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

What the FUCK, Esua. Even I didn't think you were that dumb. I mean.. really, what the Hell?

I mean... Jesus Christ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

The World said:


> >Walk into this thread, first thing I see.
> 
> Gotta love NF.



I never asked for this.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Why does the girl with the hat have shit on her face?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I never asked for this.



Esura didn't ask to get his cock gnawed off by a diseased rat in an anal sewer either but it happened.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> What the FUCK, Esua. Even I didn't think you were that dumb. I mean.. really, what the Hell?
> 
> I mean... Jesus Christ...



It was junior high. I was a bit of a goofy child at times.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

So by Shoujo you mean some hentai game?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Why the fuck do they look like they have downs.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Why does the girl with the hat have shit on her face?


Those are burns. Its about disabled teens.


Mura said:


> I knew about this already but I'm playing a lot of adult VNs at the moment so its gonna be on the backburner.



I'm not really playing shit. Damn dude how is you able to play all these VNs? Many of them are long as fuck.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Seriously though... what the fuck is wrong with you?

Did you eat paint-chips as a child?

Your parents might have called it "wall candy."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Why the fuck do they look like they have downs.



It makes them hotter to the Japanese.


If they can't be physically 6 years old then they can at least mentally be.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm not really playing shit. Damn dude how is you able to play all these VNs? Many of them are long as fuck.



Thats how I roll.

Besides, I reading light novels at the same time too so its not like I'm constantly playing VNs.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Those are burns. Its about disabled teens.



I'm a fucking asshole.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

The World said:


> So by Shoujo you mean some hentai game?


Um...the fuck what?

Shoujo just means girl in Japanese, well young girl. This do have ero scenes but not every game or anime with shoujo in it is hentai.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Wait. A hentai game where you trick retards into getting naked? wtf is wrong with people.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Um...the fuck what?
> 
> Shoujo just means girl in Japanese, well young girl. This do have ero scenes but not every game or anime with shoujo in it is hentai.



Shoujo can also mean virgin as well. Just to let you know.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 9, 2012)

This thread...



Gnome said:


> Why the fuck do they look like they have downs.



The girls are handicapped one way or another.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Only in the General RPG section can you find out about the latest hentai games.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Wait. A hentai game where you trick retards into get naked? wtf is wrong with people.



Dude, it's Japan. They teach kids how to do that in school.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Only in the General RPG section can you find out about the latest hentai games.



WITH DOWNS!


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Seriously though... what the fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> Did you eat paint-chips as a child?
> 
> Your parents might have called it "wall candy."


Whats your issue? 



Mura said:


> Thats how I roll.
> 
> Besides, I reading light novels at the same time too so its not like I'm constantly playing VNs.


I'm envious. So envious.



Gnome said:


> I'm a fucking asshole.



You play as a dude name Hisao who has a chronic heart condition and ends up going to a boarding school for disabled kids so he can be monitored. One of the girls is blind, one has no legs, other one has no arms, one is burned, and the other one is just the blind girl's helper. And you get to fuck them.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The girls are handicapped one way or another.



I got that now, I just figured it was a porn game or something. Which now I know its that as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Wait. A hentai game where you trick retards into get naked? wtf is wrong with people.



I dunno Esua likes it though.
Next they will release a priest game with little boys for Esua.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

So we go from Esua not knowing simple anatomy and probably getting anal crabs, to his desire to molest underage handicapped girls.

You'd think this was the Final Fantasy thread or something.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> Only in the General RPG section can you find out about the latest hentai games.



For sure, like for instance last night I finished the game fallen wife. Fucking amazing game, kagami's artwork is incredible.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I dunno Esua likes it though.
> Next they will release a priest game with little boys for Esua.



I never even fucking played it fool. I just find the premise interesting.

I don't have the time to sadly. Waiting for my off day.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> So we go from Esua not knowing simple anatomy and probably getting anal crabs, to his desire to molest underage handicapped girls.
> 
> You'd think this was the Final Fantasy thread or something.




Final Fantasy is too good for that. 

And by Final Fantasy I mean 1990's FF. :sanji


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I got that now, I just figured it was a porn game or something. Which now I know its that as well.



Also combined with a doujin circle. Some people from 4chan had a hand in it. So yeah.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> For sure, like for instance last night I finished the game fallen wife. Fucking amazing game, kagami's artwork is incredible.



Fallen Wife? Is it a NTR?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Is this the Final Fantasy thread? Too much hentai talk in here.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Wha.......t.



You have to admit, its really never been done before in a VN.

I'm fond of stuff that's out of the ordinary and unique.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Fallen Wife? Is it a NTR?



Nah it ain't NTR. I'll send you a link to the review someone did on it. I loved that game so much.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Is this the Final Fantasy thread? Too much hentai talk in here.



Well it was general RPG at one point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Nobody even plays RPGs anymore.

Let's talk about Dragonball.

Remember when Goku was taking off Bulma's panties? Man, I wish I could be in that bed.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Wha.......t.



Just when you thought things couldn't get any worse.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

^I've come to expect that things can only go from bad to worse here.

Krillin doesn't have a nose. They shouldn't have killed him so much, he's unique.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nobody even plays RPGs anymore.
> 
> Let's talk about Dragonball.
> 
> Remember when Goku was taking off Bulma's panties? Man, I wish I could be in that bed.




Bulma = panties. So he took off pantie's pantie's?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh elfen lied, how I miss you.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> You have to admit, its really never been done before in a VN.
> 
> I'm fond of stuff that's out of the ordinary and unique.



It hasn't been done in a video game where you have to force a nine year-old girl to cross-breed with a rhinoceros either.

BET YOU'D BE FOND OF THAT TOO, HUH?

Sicko.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I never even fucking played it fool. I just find the premise interesting.
> 
> *I don't have the time to sadly.* Waiting for my off day.





Gnome said:


> Wha.......t.


You think Esua wanted to screw the special ed kids in school?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

He was probably masquerading as the special ed classes teacher aide.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

There's specials on Lifetime about people like Esua.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> ^I've come to expect that things can only go from bad to worse here.
> 
> Krillin doesn't have a nose. They shouldn't have killed him so much, he's unique.


Yeah, poor Krillin.

At least he got some decent tail in 18. Robo tail, but tail nonetheless. I'd settle for a robotic wife if she was hot enough.



The World said:


> Bulma = panties. So he took off pantie's pantie's?


Goku took off panties' panties and then he fucked titties and had rice. 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> You think Esua wanted to screw the special ed kids in school?


Wanted?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wanted?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura, how could you? :amazed


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> It hasn't been done in a video game where you have to force a nine year-old girl to cross-breed with a rhinoceros either.
> 
> BET YOU'D BE FOND OF THAT TOO, HUH?
> 
> Sicko.



You suck at trying to make a point. 

From impressions of those who played, the game has only one optional ero scene for each route which isn't too impressive to boot either. Other than that, its pretty tame from what I hear. Designs are pretty cute though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> You suck at trying to make a point.
> 
> From impressions of those who played, the game has only one optional ero scene for each route which isn't too impressive to boot either. Other than that, its pretty tame from what I hear. Designs are pretty cute though.



Just looked at the flowchart that was made for this. Don't usually like using flowcharts for VNs but got no choice this time. I'll definitely play this when I get a chance.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't need to make a point.

Everyone already knows.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

I miss awesome covers.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I miss awesome covers.



1960's guidos


----------



## Byrd (Jan 10, 2012)

What the hell am I reading


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

You're reading about RPGs. 


I tried playing 7th Saga again last night.


Big mistake. Man that game is whack.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 10, 2012)

incredible plot


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah chrono cross

I've not played that in ages


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Me either. Never will play it again either unless maybe it is remade on the PS3. 

I probably won't play Xenogears either.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 10, 2012)

Man. I return to posting and look what I see; esura up to the usual antics  hows it going guys? Anyone else excited for Devil survivor 2? :33


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2012)

Everyone I've ever seen hates Chrono Cross.

Well, they hate the story but love the music.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 10, 2012)

that's always fun to hear.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

I liked playing CC the first time I played it.


But the emulator doesn't do it any justice and the gameplay seems strange and alien to me.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 10, 2012)

Even though I love CC as you can tell in my sig... I probably won't be replaying it either until a remake.. I heard the emulator doesn't do justice at all... and of course the soundtrack is legendary... has the best boss music I ever heard.. nothing to date beats Dragon God

The Story did however leave a bunch of unexplained answers and I was guess it was due to them removing Magus


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

For some reason emulation of CC sucks dickasses.

It's slow, choppy, distorted, glitchy, shoddy, shitty, crappy, garbage.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 10, 2012)

Definitely couldn't play it them.. that would probably be one of the few rpgs I buy from PSN aside from Xenogears and Grandia.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I liked playing CC the first time I played it.
> 
> 
> But the emulator doesn't do it any justice and the gameplay seems strange and alien to me.



The gameplay can be described as such 1,2,3, element or just element when you have heal alls on the first element.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Everyone I've ever seen hates Chrono Cross.



Really? All I've seen is the opposite.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]





Byrdman said:


> Even though I love CC as you can tell in my sig... I probably won't be replaying it either until a remake.. I heard the emulator doesn't do justice at all... and of course the soundtrack is legendary... has the best boss music I ever heard.. nothing to date beats Dragon God
> 
> The Story did however leave a bunch of unexplained answers and I was guess it was due to them removing Magus


[YOUTUBE]DqzJlFoCJx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> You play as a dude name Hisao who has a chronic heart condition and ends up going to a boarding school for disabled kids so he can be monitored. One of the girls is blind, one has no legs, other one has no arms, one is burned, and the other one is just the blind girl's helper. And you get to fuck them.



Wow...that's um...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Wow...that's um...



LEAVE IT ALONE!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey, disabled people need to have sex too.

Least I hope so.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 10, 2012)

Still kinda mad of Square being shitheads and preventing the fan-made Chrono Trigger Sequel from being made.. The Story was awesome and I really like how it connect to CC

but anyway an awesome moment from CC 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khtLttmcyoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The gameplay can be described as such 1,2,3, element or just element when you have heal alls on the first element.


I've tried those, and they don't really work all that great.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've tried those, and they don't really work all that great.



You try the recommended settings?
Anyway it works perfectly on the psp in it's norm.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't even want to replay it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrFx_JRstoY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I like how this game kicks your ass with an overpowered super boss and end it with *CONGRATULATIONS*.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 11, 2012)

Well I think I began to bleed from every orifice after hearing this.

Gameinformer rated 13-2, apparently, they are making 13-3, because the game ends with to be continued. The story apparently got significantly worse, and they kept the gameplay which I hated, incidentally the only thing praised in the article, and it still got an 8 out of 10 rating from this guy who bitched about the whole time. Just goes to show, Mario, Zelda, FF, these things can be crap, admitted as such, and still pull out good ratings. 

But still cmon, Squenix, FF7 remake, Versus, KH 3, anything , but 13-3.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 11, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Well I think I began to bleed from every orifice after hearing this.
> 
> Gameinformer rated 13-2, *apparently, they are making 13-3, because the game ends with to be continued.* The story apparently got significantly worse, and they kept the gameplay which I hated, incidentally the only thing praised in the article, and it still got an 8 out of 10 rating from this guy who bitched about the whole time. Just goes to show, Mario, Zelda, FF, these things can be crap, admitted as such, and still pull out good ratings.
> 
> But still cmon, Squenix, FF7 remake, Versus, KH 3, anything , but 13-3.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2012)

The game should produce a shotgun, directly through the screen, and then shoot you in the face as a congratulatory fuck you from square.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 11, 2012)

Apparently from people who played the demo, you have towns this time, except you can't explore the buildings and the NPCs literally look the same. Also QTE mid-battle.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2012)

There's towns without shops. What the fucks the point.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

The towns aren't towns. They're tiny civilizations with no distinguishing features.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2012)

So they're "Peoples Republic's".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

So does this republic hunt for it's own food?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2012)

They eat each other.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

Gnome said:


> They eat each other.



Makes sense I suppose.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 11, 2012)

Apparently the main theme is Time Paradox.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Apparently the main theme is Time Paradox.



MGS already has that commodity covered.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 12, 2012)

Don't know if anyone is interested in the eiyuu densetsu sora no kiseki OVA but a trailer for episode 2 came out.

[YOUTUBE]BPs7hh6rrsc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

So I started playing Breath of Fire 2 again. 




This game is a lot more fun than I remembered it. It's also rather difficult at first.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 12, 2012)

YES, finally have Umineko fully installed on my laptop and in english.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_1QuqO4dRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

What....in the fuck was that Raidou?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 12, 2012)

Esura, need advice on a decision. I wanna preorder a game but it can only be one of the two, can't get both. Blazblue continuum shift extend limited edition or Final Fantasy XIII-2.


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> Esura, need advice on a decision. I wanna preorder a game but it can only be one of the two, can't get both. Blazblue continuum shift extend limited edition or Final Fantasy XIII-2.


I say Blazblue Continuum Shift Extend Limited Edition over FFXIII-2 if you are a hardcore fan of Blazblue, FFXIII-2 over Blazblue Continuum Shift Extend LE if you are not.

I have both preordered and I plan on getting both but...I guess I'd say Blazblue as we can at least play each other online on PS3 (I assume you have a PS3). Either way, I feel you can't go wrong with either choice. If you aren't a fellow Blazblue diehard though....I would go with FFXIII-2.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> What....in the fuck was that Raidou?



Beatrice doing what she does best, trolling. The normality of Umineko in a nutshell.



Also just in case, the game itself.

EP 1-4


EP 5-8


English patches


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh...that Umineko game. I always wanted to play it but it seems even longer than Fate, Tsukihime, and Cripple Girls combined. Also, artwork is horrible...really horrible.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh...that Umineko game. I always wanted to play it but it seems even longer than Fate, Tsukihime, and Cripple Girls combined. Also, artwork is horrible...really horrible.


I find the artwork funny. And yeah, it's long. Like 8 arcs long.

Also it's definitely living up to the term Sound Novel, the music is top notch.

The writing is very well done.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 13, 2012)

I would suggest blazblue over 13-2, if you want a good game. If you want to practice the time honored art of burning money then get ff13-2.

Ill get ff13-2 when its in bargain bin like its predecessor is now, you can pick up 13 for 8 bucks at gamestop.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2012)

Blazblue is a pretty overrated fighter. Then again so is FF series. So...pick up Kingdom of Amalur!


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Kingdoms of Analur will probably shit on everything else mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 13, 2012)

I doubt it. It's RA Salvatore doing the writing and the game pretty much looks like a less inspired Fable.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 13, 2012)

you know, kinda getting tired of the cliche protagonist design for Western and japanese games.

I swear if I see another pretty flowery head boy or a burly man with a shaved head I will slap a fucker.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 13, 2012)

know what give me a jrpg with a protagonist who is a chinese immigrant dualwielding fucking shovels

and a Western rpg where ultimatel no matter how you shape it your as looks like disco fucking fred

and I will say the industry is innovative as fuck for the next seven years even if all they do in that time is make guitar hero and hentai games.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> I doubt it. It's RA Salvatore doing the writing and the game pretty much looks like a less inspired Fable.



Looks like everything Fable wasn't. Good and interesting world, great combat, wonderful look to it. Yeah...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> Kingdoms of Analur will probably shit on everything else mentioned in this thread.


Fuck yeah, bro.




Lord Yu said:


> I doubt it. It's RA Salvatore doing the writing and the game pretty much looks like a less inspired Fable.


On the contrary: I think that KoA is everything that Fable isn't. It appears to actually do what Fable only suggested it might do, and it has a much better combat system, an enormous world, and (hopefully)an inspired loot system.

Fuck outta here.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> I doubt it. It's RA Salvatore doing the writing and the game pretty much looks like a less inspired Fable.



Salvatore is the only bad thing about it. But with Ken Rolston and Todd McFarlane, that should make up for it. Elder Scrolls + God Of War should definitely shit on these JRPGs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't even know who Salvatore is so I don't care.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Have you ever heard of the abomination Drizzt do'Urden?

That was his doing.

Evil, evil bastard Salvatore...


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

If they really cared about their game, that'd be like Ninja Theory and get fucking ALEX GARLAND to write for them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Never heard of any of that shit.

Any of it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, that's because you suck.


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> Have you ever heard of the abomination Drizzt do'Urden?
> 
> That was his doing.
> 
> Evil, evil bastard Salvatore...



Hey!  I liked Drizzt do'Urden as a child.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> Well, that's because you suck.



[YOUTUBE]22YWYAtcyEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> Salvatore is the only bad thing about it. But with Ken Rolston and Todd McFarlane, that should make up for it. Elder Scrolls + God Of War should definitely shit on these JRPGs.



I'm kind of torn. Kingdoms of Amalur does look good but from what I've been hearing it's not as open as it says it is. Previews say stealth builds are useless because you get ambushed on the field and raped to death by aggressive enemies. Though I don't normally play stealth that kind of thing concerns me. Aside from that, it just looks like a mish mash old wrpg ideas. While not as bland as Dragon Age it really feels like the weakness in the writing will drag the whole experience down. The combat looks fun and varied, but I also liked the combat in Fable III and I traded that game as soon as I beat it. 

As for aesthetics, I like the monster designs, but I am really sick of medieval Europe and it just doesn't seem like they are even trying to create a unique world to explore. It looks like the same forests, caves, and Greco Roman inspired ruins. Everything really looks like they tried to rework a DnD license. This is the same issue I have with a lot of WRPGs, they put so little effort in world construction. Makes me wish they'd remake Arcanum or experiment more with modern-esque fantasy settings. I hate traveling around worlds that were cliche in the 70s.

At the very least JRPGs try to give a nod to modern sensibilities.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, but in JRPGs then you have to put up with every character and 90% of the NPCs being abused as children which is why they're super awesome destiny heroes at the age of fifteen.

No wonder they're always so emo...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, but in JRPGs then you have to put up with every character and 90% of the NPCs being abused as children which is why they're super awesome destiny heroes at the age of fifteen.
> 
> No wonder they're always so emo...


Yep.
Hard to find an original game with jrpg's.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Off-topic a bit, but was it you that suggest Eat Lead to me, UR?

If so, it actually seems really entertaining so far. Only been watching my brother play for now (gonna get started on an ME run or maybe do AMY on hard), but it's at least hilarious to watch.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 13, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> At the very least JRPGs try to give a nod to modern sensibilities.



Maybe Japanese modern sensibilities, which isn't sensible at all in the rest of the modern world.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> Off-topic a bit, but was it you that suggest Eat Lead to me, UR?
> 
> If so, it actually seems really entertaining so far. Only been watching my brother play for now (gonna get started on an ME run or maybe do AMY on hard), but it's at least hilarious to watch.



Yea it was me.
It's a rather fun short game(just play it on the hardest mode to get almost 100% I think)
Not to spoil anything about the game's story, but it resolves everything and sets up a sequel at the same time.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Maybe Japanese modern sensibilities, which isn't sensible at all in the rest of the modern world.



That's a rather xenophobic way of putting things.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 13, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> That's a rather xenophobic way of putting things.



Xenophobia implies fear, so no. I was getting at the fact that it was kind of a moot point to make.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yea it was me.
> It's a rather fun short game(just play it on the hardest mode to get almost 100% I think)
> Not to spoil anything about the game's story, but it resolves everything and sets up a sequel at the same time.



Seems pretty fun, and like the whole breaking the fourth wall thing.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Xenophobia implies fear, so no. I was getting at the fact that it was kind of a moot point to make.



Not always, but then we're getting into semantics and I'm no Umberto Eco.  I was not making a point in saying JRPGS were better. I'm just saying, I'm tired of so many WRPGs fellating Tolkien and Gary Gygax. JRPGS may often be overdesigned but at least I can tell them apart. 

I honestly feel WRPGs are having their own problems with homogeny. Not as many notice it because they are just coming to console attention, but I go back and I play something like Fallout 2 and then I play something like Dragon Age and I laugh. Sure Fallout 2 was a broken mess when it came out but now it's just so much more interesting than WRPGs these days, the setting the writing.

Wow, I'm totally slipping off topic. Falcom is great, Trails in The Sky 2 needs to get here now. That was one well written JRPG. I wish the other Trails games didn't all end up on PSP.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2012)

So what rpgs are coming out this year?


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So what rpgs are coming out this year?



Mass Effect 3.

All that matters.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> Mass Effect 3.
> 
> All that matters.



I need a new Xbox.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey nevermind, it's launching multiplat.

Neat.


----------



## Esura (Jan 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So what rpgs are coming out this year?



FFXIII-2
Tales of Graces F
Ni no Kuni
Tales of the Abyss 3D (NA)

And some others I'm forgetting right now.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I need a new Xbox.





Sephiroth said:


> Hey nevermind, it's launching multiplat.
> 
> Neat.



Indeed, but the 360 N7 Collector's Edition comes with an avatar prop of the new Normandy, which was formerly only available to a few lucky people that went to PAX (IT SEEMS GNOME WAS SO LUCKY).


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> Mass Effect 3.
> 
> All that matters.



The more I hear about that game the sadder I get. Bioware has sold out hard. That game will be so watered down it won't even be funny. Mass Effect 2 was already barely an RPG.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

The more I heard, the more excited I get. It'll be good when the controls aren't as clunky, and the more diversive RPG aspects instead of just, "LOL. You only gets PARAGON POINTS FROM YOUR LEADERSHIP!" getting eight different possibilities now.

And it looks like Paragon and Renegade actually applying to teammates now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> FFXIII-2
> Tales of Graces F
> Ni no Kuni
> Tales of the Abyss 3D (NA)
> ...



Shin Megami Devil Survivor 2

I'm excited for Ni No Kuni actually. Looks fun. 



Lord Yu said:


> The more I hear about that game the sadder I get. Bioware has sold out hard. That game will be so watered down it won't even be funny. Mass Effect 2 was already barely an RPG.



Umm the game will be 2012 GOTY. Stop acting a fool.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> The more I hear about that game the sadder I get. Bioware has sold out hard. That game will be so watered down it won't even be funny. Mass Effect 2 was already barely an RPG.



Do explain my friend.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So what rpgs are coming out this year?


Kingdom of Amalur is the only game that matters.


Well, that and Diablo 3, assuming it exists.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 13, 2012)

Kingdom of Amalur is way too derivative to make a mark. As interesting as it looks now, I give it a few months before we've completely forgotten about it. It looks like the Darksiders of RPGs.


Sephiroth said:


> Do explain my friend.



They cut the number of customizable stats, slashed equipment management. Switched from that overheat to ammo clips for no explainable reason. The game felt like a standard cover shooter with dialogue choices.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> Kingdom of Amalur is way too derivative to make a mark. As interesting as it looks now, I give it a few months before we've completely forgotten about it. It looks like the Darksiders of RPGs.
> 
> 
> They cut the number of customizable stats, slashed equipment management. Switched from that overheat to ammo clips for no explainable reason. The game felt like a standard cover shooter with dialogue choices.



Darksiders remains one of my fave games this gen. Also if a game is getting a sequel it's not forgotten about if Amular is like that I can't wait. 

Mass Effect was never a heavy duty RPG to begin with. Taking away annoying things like equipment and overheating are GOOD things. Gameplay is still a blast to play, and three will be no different. Those choices mean a lot of replay for a lot of people.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 13, 2012)

ME3 would have been RPG of year in 2011  but anyway I've been waiting for a long time for a new Mana game..


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> Kingdom of Amalur is way too derivative to make a mark. As interesting as it looks now, I give it a few months before we've completely forgotten about it. It looks like the Darksiders of RPGs.
> 
> 
> They cut the number of customizable stats, slashed equipment management. Switched from that overheat to ammo clips for no explainable reason. The game felt like a standard cover shooter with dialogue choices.



Actually I meant about Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh, the whole separate modes things. Trying too hard to appeal to casuals always a bad sign. (Not that appealing to casuals is necessarily bad, but one should not bend over backwards) The tacked on multiplayer (no matter how much they try to deny it this has marketing department stink all over it) Also on rails set piece segments, (Which I usually enjoy but often are placed in to mask a lack of depth)


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2012)

Separate modes do not effect you. You didn't try the multiplayer so you have no clue how it is. Uncharted 2's was considered tacked on then it got better as it went on. Again though it's a extra, does not effect you. On rail segments...that isn't even a argument...lolz


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Mass Effect 1 was "heavy on the RPG" in appearance and illusion only. You thought things were being raised just because everything had twenty points but they all did so little and the overall effect of them wasn't even seen until they were finished upgrading. It was lazy RPGing, ME2 just made exactly what ME1 was faster. Only difference is weapon mods - which are returning and being made more expansive in ME3.

ME3 is doing it right so far.

Also, I'm down with multiplayer if it's not competitive multiplayer. Co-op missions? I can dig that, so I'm looking forward to ME3 multiplayer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

Started playing Breath of Fire I again.


After playing BoF2 immediately before, I can easily say that BoF1 is the superior game.

That said, BoF4, which I played before 2 just recently, is still the best.

I'll have to replay BoF3 to form my ultimate decision.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)

Man I think I'm getting old, I just can't seem to get into rpgs anymore.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2012)

It's harder when you have less time, which is part of getting older.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Man I think I'm getting old, I just can't seem to get into rpgs anymore.


You're not getting old, you're getting casual.

Go play XBOX. 


crazymtf said:


> It's harder when you have less time, which is part of getting older.


On the contrary: The older I get, the more free time I seem to have. 


And the less patience for non-RPGs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're not getting old, you're getting casual.
> 
> Go play XBOX.



Who you calling casual? 



*Spoiler*: __ 



I think you're right, time to fix that and become extremely methodical.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

Play Tactics Ogre for a few hours and tell me how you feel.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Who you calling casual?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're hardcore casual


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You're hardcore casual



I think they cancel each other out so, I'd say neutral gamer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> I think they cancel each other out so, I'd say neutral gamer.



Nah that's casual hardcore.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're not getting old, you're getting casual.
> 
> Go play XBOX.



Yes, go play the console with better RPG's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

I didn't know Gnome was trollin' today.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 17, 2012)

Better recognize


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Yes, go play the console with better RPG's.


Not anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

XBOX has Halo, the most epic RPG of our time.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 17, 2012)

They renamed the RPG to Mass Effect.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> They renamed the RPG to Mass Effect.



LOL good one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Play Tactics Ogre for a few hours and tell me how you feel.



I think I will do that, I've never beaten TO, was addicted to OT when I was young though.

After I finish Misadventures of Tron Bonne maybe.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> On the contrary: The older I get, the more free time I seem to have.
> 
> 
> And the less patience for non-RPGs.



I have patience for non-RPGs. I just tend to beat them more quickly. In fact I tend to drag out games nowadays since they tend to be short and I have a tendency to burn right through them in a heartbeat. Hence why Tales of the Abyss for 3DS and Tales of Graces F for PS3 will be a blessing since they tend to be long.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)

I see you got that KOF Raidou.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2012)

Raidou set surprises me. I was expecting a SMT set.

Did not know he play fighters, we need to play some matches in KOF. I'm getting tired of the anime on Netflix now so back to KOFXIII I go.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't have interwebs for my PS3. And I been play fighters. I mentioned Melty Blood awhile ago.

As for my team, Kim, King, Robert Garcia. They just rape. Also Ralf for the anti-Dark Ash.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I think I will do that, I've never beaten TO, was addicted to OT when I was young though.
> 
> After I finish Misadventures of Tron Bonne maybe.


It's good. 

Multiple endings, multiple events in each play through, etc... 


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I have patience for non-RPGs. I just tend to beat them more quickly. In fact I tend to drag out games nowadays since they tend to be short and I have a tendency to burn right through them in a heartbeat. Hence why Tales of the Abyss for 3DS and Tales of Graces F for PS3 will be a blessing since they tend to be long.


The last non-RPG I played was Mortal Kombat, I think.

Pretty decent. Before that it was 3D Dot Game Heroes and Darksiders, both pretty good. I like non-RPGs when they are actually fun, but most of them aren't.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2012)

I roll Athena, Yuri, and Kula Diamond. I just love how Kula's combos can easily lock you in the corner from midscreen.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Jan 17, 2012)

playing Innocent Sin again

Feels good man.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 17, 2012)

How goes it guys


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)

It goes well.

Nice set.


----------



## Gino (Jan 17, 2012)

Playing Tales of Innocence I don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Set is dope TeenRyu.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Left aligned sig, fix it damnit, no good.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

I think I might PC game more, now that I have a reason to.



This game looks dope, actually a lot of the stuff on there looks dope. Time to get myself an average gaming rig income tax time...since these games don't look exactly taxing.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Buy a laptop that can game.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Considering it, since I actually don't have any extra room for another desktop in my place.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Best decision I ever made, I can sit in a fucking recliner and play games like a Boss.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

I would like to sit in a recliner and play visual novels like a boss. 

After I finish FFXIII-2 and play a little of Xenoblade, I think I will stop playing games for awhile and just go on a visual novel binge.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Laptop for gaming? 

Gross.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Laptop for gaming?
> 
> Gross.



You mean awesome, it's what I'm going to play D3 on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Double gross, you sick fucker! 



I'm jealous. I could use a laptop at Starbucks and steal their internets.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

Then get a laptop and steal their internets.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, let me go put a couple grand into a laptop after I just spent 600 on my PC.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, let me go put a couple grand into a laptop after I just spent 600 on my PC.



Hold up a minute. A decent laptop doesn't cost that much. Got my laptop for 600.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

I got mine for 1500. A couple grand CMX? this isn't the 90's.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> Hold up a minute. A decent laptop doesn't cost that much. Got my laptop for 600.



$500 for me.



> I got mine for 1500. A couple grand CMX? this isn't the 90's.



Unless it's a Mac.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Mac's are shite though, and we're talking about gaming.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> Hold up a minute. A decent laptop doesn't cost that much. Got my laptop for 600.


What kind of garbage laptop you get for 600 bucks?

What are the specs?


Gnome said:


> I got mine for 1500. A couple grand CMX? this isn't the 90's.


I haven't actually looked at prices for laptops since the 90s when getting one was considered "smart".


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> $500 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it's a Mac.


Ditto on you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

My laptop gets the job done, have no regrets with it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> My laptop gets the job done, have no regrets with it.



I've never seen that listed on a box for specs: "Gets the job done".


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've never seen that listed on a box for specs: "Gets the job done".



Thats because you don't know where to look for that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ditto on you.





Plus in addition to my 3 GB flash drive, 300 GB Portable HD, a wireless mouse, and a 3G Broadband USB connection, that's my current set.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Well at any rate, I can't justify buying one now. I already spent all my moneys.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

You'll do fine with the new PC you bought anyway.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

The one I have is actually on sale right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

My PC's dick is way bigger than that laptop's dick.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

I get to rest it on my dick though when I play.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Touche.

But can you use it as a coffee table?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

If I'm careful.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2012)

Something just doesn't sit right with me when I game with a laptop.............can't explain it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll probably buy it.  Wish it were coming out on the PS3 instead.  Or even the PS2.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 18, 2012)

I heard rumors that Innocence R and Type-0 are possibly coming to american shores


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> I heard rumors that Innocence R and Type-0 are possibly coming to american shores



Type-0 is guaranteed to come, innocence r I'm not so sure.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

I see you like it.

Atlus, NIS america. Now is the time.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Already read all about it on Neogaf but is sounds awesome.

With NIS and Imageepoch new partnership I expect this to be localized.

Btw, wtf ever happened with Black Rock Shooter The Game? I know NIS is localizing it but they have said shit all else about it for awhile except that they are considering bringing over the White Rock Shooter statue too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

Don't see a release date for BRS so we'll still waiting until then I guess.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2012)

Ooooo same studio that made the opening to Persona 2 are doing the animations?


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Didn't seem thread worthy so I'm posting here.

​Its a free flash moefied Mega Man clone.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2012)

MLP in my persona 2

friend


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Rokko Man?

Maybe I'd play that if it were a cell game.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

A weeaboo megaman? That's the most retarded thing I've seen.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> MLP in my persona 2
> 
> friend



Where?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Also HD animation for gameplay is fucking cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> A weeaboo megaman? That's the most retarded thing I've seen.



The most retarded thing I've seen is a gameplay trailer for Heavy Rain.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]dP30WYgYiUI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The most retarded thing I've seen is a gameplay trailer for Heavy Rain.



Hating on LoD and Heavy Rain all in the same week? You disappoint me CMX.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The most retarded thing I've seen is a gameplay trailer for Heavy Rain.



Or just Heavy Rain in general.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> [YOUTUBE]dP30WYgYiUI[/YOUTUBE]


Now that's a game I'd play.


The World said:


> Hating on LoD and Heavy Rain all in the same week? You disappoint me CMX.


Both bad games, yes.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

i doubt i'll ever find a game with as colorful a npc cast as persona 2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Earthbound had some interesting characters.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> i doubt i'll ever find a game with as colorful a npc cast as persona 2



Xenosaga is up there..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Xenosaga is up there..



You misspelled Xenogears there.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Where?



 first dungeon, yukki says in response to lisa being her usual distant self 'i know it sounds like bunk, but friendship is magic'


----------



## Byrd (Jan 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You misspelled Xenogears there.



 god dammit... meant Xenogears


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 19, 2012)

Did DQ III ever come out to NA?


----------



## Byrd (Jan 19, 2012)

Don't know but I still waiting for my translation of Black/Matrix  looks like it is never gonna happen


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

I played DQ3 a long-ass time ago.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> Did DQ III ever come out to NA?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

first dungeon complete and already met
1. a woman who made herself a futa/ guy who extended his legs/ student who made himself a cyborg/ janitor who's a bdsm freak and a stalker/ hobo is a brilliant philosopher
2. shopkeepers include a victorian fastfood attendant, septuplet franchisers who aim to control japan with shop music, ramenshop keeper who's a former russian spy, and MAGIC FINGER who looks just like gold finger


----------



## Byrd (Jan 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> first dungeon complete and already met
> 1. a woman who made herself a futa/ guy who extended his legs/ student who made himself a cyborg/ janitor who's a bdsm freak and a stalker/ hobo is a brilliant philosopher
> 2. shopkeepers include a victorian fastfood attendant, septuplet franchisers who aim to control japan with shop music, ramenshop keeper who's a former russian spy, and MAGIC FINGER who looks just like gold finger



what game is this?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> what game is this?



Persona 2 innocent sin.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2012)

Persona 2: IS


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks, got everything up and running.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

You're 12 years late to the party, Mura.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 19, 2012)

Do I gotta play the first one first cause its the prequel I believe... but First I gotta finish TOT and Eien no Aselia


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're 12 years late to the party, Mura.



Better late than never.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Very true. 


Now you just need to play the 15 other games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Very true.
> 
> 
> Now you just need to play the 15 other games.



I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Do I gotta play the first one first cause its the prequel I believe... but First I gotta finish TOT and Eien no Aselia



You don't really have to play the first one to get the second one.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You don't really have to play the first one to get the second one.



Cool so its like an indirect sequel.. cool.. thats on my to play list then


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

Could just randomly toss any of these NPC together haphazardly and they'd make a weird fucking cast.

But together they make shit that makes psychonauts seem tolerably mundane


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> I'll get back to you on that.



Make sure you play all the good stuff.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Make sure you play all the good stuff.



There was on DQ game that i stop half way through cause I was getting murder by everything.. forgotten which one but it was the one where your father went to try to kill the demon king or something at a volcano.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> There was on DQ game that i stop half way through cause I was getting murder by everything.. forgotten which one but it was the one where your father went to try to kill the demon king or something at a volcano.



That?
I beat that one of the easier DQs if you ask me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> There was on DQ game that i stop half way through cause I was getting murder by everything.. forgotten which one but it was the one where your father went to try to kill the demon king or something at a volcano.



Dragon Quest V?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't say I remember which one that was myself. 

I mean, demon king? Volcano? That's in like every fucking RPG ever made, and certainly every single Dragon Quest (the most generic RPG series of all time).


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm considering hitting up 999.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 19, 2012)

Just look it up. it was 3 I had that one of Gameboy Color.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm considering hitting up 999.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Dragon Quest V?


He's talking about Dq3.
[YOUTUBE]wPkChvXxa4A[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]glhtVucLHxY[/YOUTUBE]
Ignore the stupid lets players only ones I could find.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

Sad that I'll never get that P2 DLC

and it was free too


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2012)

Um...ok?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Sad that I'll never get that P2 DLC
> 
> and it was free too



I can assume you already have eternal sin.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Um...ok?



Watch the news boy! or read it or something.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah a while now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Um...ok?



What's 999?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

I was referring to Herman Cains tax policy.

Esura is probably talking about some game nobody has played because its bad _niche_.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 19, 2012)

He is probably talking about this


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah that was what I was thinking as well.

Pretty good DW clone.


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2012)

No fools.

I'm talking about 9 days 9 doors 9 nights or something. That visual novel on the DS. Its called 999 for short.

EDIT: Um...how did you guys get N3 from 999? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> No fools.
> 
> I'm talking about 9 days 9 doors 9 nights or something. That visual novel on the DS. Its called 999 for short.
> 
> EDIT: Um...how did you guys get N3 from 999? I'm not seeing it.



You just amaze me sometimes Eua.


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You just amaze me sometimes Eua.



And your dick riding on here knows no limit Loser Ranger.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

999 is the maximum damage on FFT.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2012)

Esua who are you talking to?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> No fools.
> 
> I'm talking about 9 days 9 doors 9 nights or something. That visual novel on the DS. Its called 999 for short.
> 
> EDIT: Um...how did you guys get N3 from 999? I'm not seeing it.



Ninety Nine...Nines?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

Not going to lie, Gemini did a good job but Atlus translation is superior


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Esua who are you talking to?



Bruh he quoted and said your name.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Ninety Nine...Nines?



Knights kinda sounds like nines.
Just kinda.


zenieth said:


> Not going to lie, Gemini did a good job but Atlus translation is superior


Not bad for a single person though.
I'm frankly proud of the good fan translators that translate these games for us, so we can enjoy them.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

If you have a cold, it sounds perfectly fine.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> If you have a cold, it sounds perfectly fine.



Just so you know I do have a cold.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> If you have a cold, it sounds perfectly fine.



Okay, Mr. Skinner.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 20, 2012)

I turn around for one minute and this happens..  so my store has persona 1-3 used(psp), and it's a B2G1 this weekend.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Okay, Mr. Skinner.


No idea what you're talking about.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2012)

Sure you don't.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

9 doors 9 persons 9 hours= 999
I heard it was a cool puzzle/horror/suspense game


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

This is the trailer for the sequel to this game. It looks pretty amazing.

It's called Extreme Escape Adventure: Good People Die

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHMhHA5a6v8[/YOUTUBE]

This is the intro, cool bunny. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlcV_XF09qA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> 9 doors 9 persons 9 hours= 999
> I heard it was a cool puzzle/horror/suspense game



I heard it was all right, but I'm afraid to try the game.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Me too man. I'm waiting for it to be like 5 dollars before I pick this shit up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2012)

In today's economy that could be a very long, long time. 

Unless you're scamming people on Craig's List.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Scam all day every day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2012)

Fuckin' A, man.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

The World said:


> Me too man. I'm waiting for it to be like *5 dollars *before I pick this shit up.



This game? A game published by Aksys? 5 bucks? Yeaaaahhhh....

I guess you'll never play this then. No way in hell I see this going down to five bucks. Hell, I'm worried the price will go up due to low print like some other Japanese games.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2012)

Already played it. Already beat it. Seven times. It's a good game, but it's completely confusing. At least the plot is, anyway.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> This game? A game published by Aksys? 5 bucks? Yeaaaahhhh....
> 
> I guess you'll never play this then. No way in hell I see this going down to five bucks. Hell, I'm worried the price will go up due to low print like some other Japanese games.



Games only go up in price if someones actually willing to buy it. Most the shit you see about video games and increasing value is Bullshiiiiiit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Already played it. Already beat it. Seven times. It's a good game, but it's completely confusing. At least the plot is, anyway.


 But it's fun, right?

That's all that counts.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> *Games only go up in price if someones actually willing to buy it.* Most the shit you see about video games and increasing value is Bullshiiiiiit.


Or if they have low print runs....which is what I'm referring to. Rarity of items often cause a increase in price of item. Then you'd have to hope the publisher would be willing to do another print run.

For example....Radient Historia. When I finally decide to buy it....sigh...then again that's my fault. I normally get Atlus RPGs day one but I slacked on that one.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2012)

Whose selling the product though? I'm talking about someone who collects "rare" games and thinks they're actually worth something, which 90% of the stuff is crap because nobody wants it.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Whose selling the product though? I'm talking about someone who collects "rare" games and thinks they're actually worth something, which 90% of the stuff is crap because nobody wants it.



It varies. I normally only buy stuff online from Amazon, Ebay, and Play Asia...well I did buy that Acekard 2i from some other website but that was the exception and I am playing on buying some eroge/VNs from JAST too. Gamestop is the main store I go to when I don't feel like ordering anything online or preordering...since my apartment is right behind a Gamestop.

And I see now we are talking about completely different things. You seem to just be referring to prices collectors set for certain games.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2012)

As far as print runs go, that's a problem that's been around for a while with Japanese media goods. Not too long ago anime used to cost extremely high bullshit prices, they're still over priced mind you, but not even close to what it was like 8-10 years ago. It's like they have some odd market philosophy where they assume nobody wants their product, so they print as few as possible and sell it at super high prices hoping that some will sell.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

Chikalin is persona beauty godtier


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Speaking of Persona...I really...really need to finish Persona 3 and 4 before that fighting game comes out.

Need to buy a new memory card and a controller for my PS2 though. Playing Persona 3 Portable is just odd. I don't think it would of been a problem if it wasn't for me playing FES before Portable and being able to see all those anime cutscenes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

And this time I will buy this Neptunia day one. Fuck that. I'm pissed I had to wait this long for a reprint of the first Neptunia at Gamestop. No way in hell was I spending 80+ bucks on Amazon for it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> And this time I will buy this Neptunia day one. Fuck that. I'm pissed I had to wait this long for a reprint of the first Neptunia at Gamestop. No way in hell was I spending 80+ bucks on Amazon for it.



Right here for ya.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2012)

Too many fucking games in February. 

Right now I think I'm only going to focus on Blazblue EXTEND and Neptunia in February and wait for others to get cheaper.

So...

FFXIII-2
SCV

for this month...

Blazblue EXTEND
Neptunia 

for next month...

Xenoblade isn't until April so no worries there...yet.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2012)

KoA: Reckoning in Feb. The rest is shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 20, 2012)

KoA? The fuck is that?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

Mura said:


> KoA? The fuck is that?



Kingdoms of Amalur


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 20, 2012)

Is it gonna be good?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2012)

^Very. Try the demo, awesome combat + nice world. Enjoy.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey CMX, Ultros. 

Except he's getting shit on. ...................

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKi9Z7Axyog&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2012)

That game......looks fucking retarded.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> That game......looks fucking retarded.



It looks fun to me. Then again, I like rhythm games like this and Elite Beat Agents. I put about 35 hours in Elite Beat Agents and Quendan.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> That game......looks fucking retarded.



It probably is.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2012)

Not falling for that again.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2012)

Ha...what a shit fucking game. So many amazing games coming out next two months. Nobody will buy it...or so I hope. How the FUCK do these guys keep getting funds for such shitty games...


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

Idea Factory honestly should burn

those fucks can't make a good game to save their life.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Idea Factory honestly should burn
> 
> those fucks can't make a good game to save their life.



So.Much.TRUTH.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Ha...what a shit fucking game. So many amazing games coming out next two months. Nobody will buy it...or so I hope. How the FUCK do these guys keep getting funds for such shitty games...



When you have otakus in Japan.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Ha...what a shit fucking game. So many amazing games coming out next two months. Nobody will buy it...or so I hope. How the FUCK do these guys keep getting funds for such shitty games...



I'm currently liking Neptunia so I have no issues about buying this. Looks fun.

So I guess you could say people like me keeps them afloat. I know there is a lot of games these next two months but...I have to prioritize ones over the others. Why would you hope no one buys it? That's an odd outlook for a niche game. Its one thing if it was selling like CoD or something but...this games are clearly catered to certain fanbases.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

Bad people supporting bad things


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Eh, while you be hating I'll be playing it and having fun with it, foreign concept for you zenny I know.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

I know, enjoying terrible stuff is pretty foreign to me.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

If I have fun with something, its not terrible to me plain and simple.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

I never took your feelings about it into consideration snowflake


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I never took your feelings about it into consideration snowflake


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm currently liking Neptunia so I have no issues about buying this. Looks fun.
> 
> So I guess you could say people like me keeps them afloat. I know there is a lot of games these next two months but...I have to prioritize ones over the others. Why would you hope no one buys it? That's an odd outlook for a niche game. Its one thing if it was selling like CoD or something but...*this games are clearly catered to certain fanbases.*



A fanbase whom I wouldn't be upset if they became victim of a holocaust.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2012)

My problem with it selling is people will buy that instead of a great game that deserves money. It's like giving money to a shitty movie instead of seeing a good movie.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Esua's all like "y 4 u hate bad gayms?!"


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> My problem with it selling is people will buy that instead of a great game that deserves money. It's like giving money to a shitty movie instead of seeing a good movie.



A great game that deserves money? That varies from person to person. What you may see as a great game that everyone should buy others may not feel the same. This applies to movies too, well any media really. 

That is an odd issue to have crazy. You are pretty much taking an issue with a non-issue. The success of this game has no bearing on you considering you have no interest in the game at all and the game won't be breaking any record charts at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2012)

I want those games to die completely. They are cheap games that keep being made cause they keep getting bought. I want to see developers to try new things and try to expand instead of stay safe, which is what those guys do. It's my main problem with Koei, if they try something new it might be nice. Instead we get Dynasty Warriors Extreme fighting core super sayin X8 instead of trying a new IP. And why do they do that? Cause fools keep buying shitty games. 

I'm not saying can't enjoy it, but rent it. So you don't support them with money so they stop making shitty games and try something new and creative. Imagine if we didn't have bigger IP games try something new? We'd be stuck with Pacman 34...


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I want those games to die completely. They are cheap games that keep being made cause they keep getting bought. I want to see developers to try new things and try to expand instead of stay safe, which is what those guys do. It's my main problem with Koei, if they try something new it might be nice. Instead we get Dynasty Warriors Extreme fighting core super sayin X8 instead of trying a new IP. And why do they do that? Cause fools keep buying shitty games.
> 
> I'm not saying can't enjoy it, but rent it. So you don't support them with money so they stop making shitty games and try something new and creative. Imagine if we didn't have bigger IP games try something new? We'd be stuck with Pacman 34...



Not every company can afford to do something brand new that may alienate their dedicated mon...fanbase. Those "fools" buy it because they like it and Koei supplies them with what they want. Those "fools" don't see them as shitty games so they buy them. This isn't some sort of complicated concept. You don't like it so you don't buy it but its retarded to expect other people who do like it and what they are doing to simply just stop buying what they like for something they may not like because it does something different or new. I hate reality shows with a passion but I don't want them to die out just because I hate them because there are people they do like them...a lot of people.

Its nice to play something different and fresh every once and awhile but its unreasonable to expect every company to do so. There are developers out there that tries something new and you support them when you can. That's all you can do. 

Koei isn't exactly the only company playing it safe either. Large amounts of companies are playing it safe this gen. It doesn't make it wrong or right but it is what it is.

Again, personally this is a non-issue to me. Variety is a spice of life and I like to see the cheap games, the indie games, the AAA games, all of these types of games prosper. There are far more other shit in the industry that needs more scrutiny than NIS and Koei making games for their fanbases.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

We aren't even talking about NIS esura.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

This just got all kinds of hilarious.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Not every company can afford to do something brand new that may alienate their dedicated mon...fanbase. Those "fools" buy it because they like it and Koei supplies them with what they want. Those "fools" don't see them as shitty games so they buy them. This isn't some sort of complicated concept. You don't like it so you don't buy it but its retarded to expect other people who do like it and what they are doing to simply just stop buying what they like for something they may not like because it does something different or new. I hate reality shows with a passion but I don't want them to die out just because I hate them because there are people they do like them...a lot of people.
> 
> Its nice to play something different and fresh every once and awhile but its unreasonable to expect every company to do so. There are developers out there that tries something new and you support them when you can. That's all you can do.
> 
> ...



The fools are called fools because they buy the shit. Also Blahblahblah, subject poo, blahblah. Koei and NIS blow end of story.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> We aren't even talking about NIS esura.



They publish the games here. Also, crazy is a known NIS hater so I brought them up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> They publish the games here.


publish=/=develop learn that.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

I can't stop fucking laughing.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

>Discussion about developers
>Bring up publishers
>"YOU'RE MISSING THE POINT."
>Deflect with news that is old

Typical Esua.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Discussion about developers
> >Bring up publishers
> >"YOU'RE MISSING THE POINT."
> >Deflect with news that is old
> ...



Yes he missed the point. I brought up NIS because crazymtf usually don't like them and they publish and _develop _games that cater to niche fanbases as well so it was still part of the topic. Yes, NIS develop games. And lets not forget that Tecmo Koei is a publisher as well.

But yes, accuse me of deflect when you pick at one point instead of addressing my overall statement. I was going to post that here anyways until I saw Ranger Boy's post. I double post too much and I wanted to avoid that.

Typical Kory and Loser Ranger. You guys would make good politicians.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2012)

So, KoA: Reckoning. The demo was pretty sweet.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Is that demo on PSN? Don't feel like exiting my game to go to the PSN store to check.

It looks somewhat interesting.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> So, KoA: Reckoning. The demo was pretty sweet.



The demo kind of annoyed me because you got a good feel of the game in the tutorial. That was everything you needed to experience about the game, so I was already sold. But then it's like "But hey, if you want that Chakram Launcher for Mass Effect 3, you have to play for forty-five more minutes!" So it was like, "Damn it, bitch, I'm already going to play your game, playing this demo for forty-five minutes won't change that! Why do you torture me so?!"

Stupid sexy EA.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2012)

I thought that was weird, "Play for 45 more minutes!, btw, there's almost nowhere you can go."


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

I just let it idle while I watched Alcatraz.

Now Anya Shepard can launch Chakram at fucking Husks and Cerberus officers and shit.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2012)

So, apparently people are suppose to boycott buying digital goods in March. ME3 comes out in March...so fuck that.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Why are we boycotting buying digital goods?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2012)

This thing.


Edit: Even though SOPA was already turned down for now.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Psh. SOPA already flopped thanks to Wikipedia, so nuts to that.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

He'll keep re-issuing the bills but thanks to the Wikipedia blackout, the biggest backers of the bill have already backed down - specifically citing the blackout as a reason. He's going to have to grease some wheels with his cock money to even get any support anymore.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No, it wasn't a part of the topic you brought it up for no reason.
> Saying a video game company develops and publishes is like saying people shit, but confusing the two for one another is stupid as you discredit the creators or shame the publishing company.
> NIS is much more diverse
> 
> ...


Koei wasn't apart of the topic originally either remember, and I didn't confuse NIS. You are making a mountain out of a molehill. Why are you defending NIS to me anyways? I'm a NIS fan.

Also, this was a discussion between me and crazymtf. We always debate like this usually and he knew what I meant when I brought up NIS as well. You are the only one who is prolonging this and calling people slow when you don't understand anything. Stay in your place.


And I'm fucking happy about SOPA failing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Koei wasn't apart of the topic originally either remember, and I didn't confuse NIS. You are making a mountain out of a molehill. Why are you defending NIS to me anyways? I'm a NIS fan.
> 
> Also, this was a discussion between me and crazymtf. We always debate like this usually and he knew what I meant when I brought up NIS as well. You are the only one who is prolonging this and calling people slow when you don't understand anything. Stay in your place.


Esua you are totally right about everything and your logic is flawless.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Esua you are totally right about everything and your logic is flawless.



Careful, he tends to miss sarcasm.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't usually care for sarcasm Kory, and sarcasm can be a bit hard to detect online sometimes. 

Eh, I'll probably try to play some more of Neptunia after I get off work.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

More deflection.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

What deflection? I replied to you directly and tried to get back on topic.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Careful, he tends to miss sarcasm.



I'll be blunt then.



Esura said:


> Koei wasn't apart of the topic originally either remember, and I didn't confuse NIS. You are making a mountain out of a molehill. Why are you defending NIS to me anyways? I'm a NIS fan.
> 
> Also, this was a discussion between me and crazymtf. We always debate like this usually and he knew what I meant when I brought up NIS as well. You are the only one who is prolonging this and calling people slow when you *don't understand anything*. Stay in your place.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'll be blunt then.



Yeah, he typically doesn't get that either...


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Hopefully Aksys localizes Fate/EXTRA CCC.

Doubt it, but a man can hope.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, he typically doesn't get that either...


I didn't think he would.

He negged me 

This is just so he can't feel like he did anything at all in doing such a pointless action.
Think he's the 3rd user to ever neg me.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

If it's any consolation now that you publicly showed people how he overreacted, he most likely won't again. He negged me once with just the message "Fuck you." a ways back... when I posted it, no more negs no matter how he raged. 

Not that internet points matter.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> If it's any consolation now that you publicly showed people how he overreacted, he most likely won't again. He negged me once with just the message "Fuck you." a ways back... when I posted it, no more negs no matter how he raged.
> 
> Not that internet points matter.



But I didn't overreact. He was the one who did which annoyed me to no end. 

And you so deserved that fuck you neg back then. 

I've negged you afterwards too. I'm just used to your ways now. We got this thing going you and me and....


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

See? Like I just told you.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

You want to make a wager? I would neg him every single day just for shits and giggles. Then again I can't see his posts so...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> If it's any consolation now that you publicly showed people how he overreacted, he most likely won't again. He negged me once with just the message "Fuck you." a ways back... when I posted it, no more negs no matter how he raged.
> 
> Not that internet points matter.



It's the principal that matters.
Now that that's over what do we talk about...

*Spoiler*: __ 





Amuro said:


> I wasn't talking about the content of Boku i was talking about how this revelation came about. Esura is vanilla compared to him.






Yes that's right Mass effect how are those tattoos healing?


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's the principal that matters.
> Now that that's over what do we talk about...
> 
> Yes that's right Mass effect how are those tattoos healing?



Principle. Principal is, "I told the principal of the school that Esua was looking at child pornography again."

And they're coming along well. Been two weeks so mostly healed, the lines are still just settling a little bit. Though the left one is coming along more than the right.  Though I'm still in that phase of seeing it like when I wake up and going, "What the fuck is th- oh right."


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Not every company can afford to do something brand new that may alienate their dedicated mon...fanbase. Those "fools" buy it because they like it and Koei supplies them with what they want. Those "fools" don't see them as shitty games so they buy them. This isn't some sort of complicated concept. You don't like it so you don't buy it but its retarded to expect other people who do like it and what they are doing to simply just stop buying what they like for something they may not like because it does something different or new. I hate reality shows with a passion but I don't want them to die out just because I hate them because there are people they do like them...a lot of people.
> 
> Its nice to play something different and fresh every once and awhile but its unreasonable to expect every company to do so. There are developers out there that tries something new and you support them when you can. That's all you can do.
> 
> ...



See you view games as "Staying the same" and "Playing it safe" as ok. I don't. I'm not saying the way you think is wrong, I'm telling you the way I view the gaming industry. I hate when they play it to safe. I don't mind when games know what works and borrow elements from other titles. It's smart and can still be fun. But when you are a carbon copy of the last game with slightly better graphics, it's a problem. 

That's what those companies keep doing, they keep getting games bought, and the company figures "hey we don't need to make new IPS or try new things" and that's my problem. 

It comes down to this. I like when companies change, take chances, and so on. You don't mind them keeping to safe, and like titles that companies like NIS and Koei make. I believe they don't deserve any of my money. I'll rent there games to give em a try before talking shit, but then I'll talk shit cause 95% of their games suck. That's just me though.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2012)

Fuck it's cold as ice now. Damn snow.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 21, 2012)

Way to be random there...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2012)

The World said:


> Fuck it's cold as ice now. Damn snow.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

He's more expressive at least.
That's my reaction to most of Esua's posts.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2012)

That's possibly the worst hair I've seen in a videogame.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> That's possibly the worst hair I've seen in a videogame.



I thought it was his hat...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2012)

It would be an equally as terrible hat.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> It would be an equally as terrible hat.


Wait I get it this is their way of forcing us to buy DLC.
I see your evil plan square and I'm telling you it won't work because I'm not buying it, because I'm not buying it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2012)

They should have DLC where you can buy a character to be left out of the game. Then I would play FFXIII-2 with only Sazh.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Wait.

What the fuck is that piece of shit?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2012)

Snow is actually a Chocobo Beast War.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> That's possibly the worst hair I've seen in a videogame.



I've seen worse...


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

Nooj automatically comes to mind


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> That's possibly the worst hair I've seen in a videogame.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm seeing a pattern.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Snow's is still worse.

Seymour's was at least bad on purpose. To fit the style of an awful, hideous game.

Square honestly thinks FFXIII should be taken seriously, though. They think Snow is a "gangsta."


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2012)

Umm usually with you Krory but no, Snow was not presented as a gangsta at all. He's the "Hero of the day" similar to the shitty main character this forum is named after.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Umm usually with you Krory but no, Snow was not presented as a gangsta at all. He's the "Hero of the day" similar to the shitty main character this forum is named after.



It was a sarcastic remark rooted in the fact that Esua has referred on numerous occasions to Snow being "a gangsta." I guess it's the bandana or something.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2012)

Ah damn, then my bad. Yeah Snow isn't a gangsta though, doesn't look like one "Maybe a japanese pretty boy modeled biker?" but yeah. Gangsta? Noz...


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Umm usually with you Krory but no, Snow was not presented as a gangsta at all. He's the "Hero of the day" similar to the shitty main character this forum is named after.



Hey....I like Naruto. 

I don't think Snow is a gangsta in the literal sense, just that he is a badass. When I think something is badass I think...man that guy is totally gangsta and cool.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Ah damn, then my bad. Yeah Snow isn't a gangsta though, doesn't look like one "Maybe a japanese pretty boy modeled biker?" but yeah. Gangsta? Noz...



He looks like a reject in everything. That's pretty much the only way to sum him up. Just... awful.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hey....I like Naruto.
> 
> I don't think Snow is a gangsta in the literal sense, just that he is a badass. When I think something is badass I think...man that guy is totally gangsta and cool.



Snow...badass....do...Oh. I won't even go there


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Just too easy.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hey....I like Naruto.
> 
> I don't think Snow is a gangsta in the literal sense, just that he is a badass. When I think something is badass I think...man that guy is totally gangsta and cool.



Naruto, Really man?

And One of the things I hate about Snow is that he's fucking huge for a dude. When I was playing XIII I just thought: "Man that guys big, and he's with that tiny chick, his dick would probably tear her in half. That's not realistic at all."


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Naruto, Really man?
> 
> And One of the things I hate about Snow is that he's fucking huge for a dude. When I was playing XIII I just thought: "Man that guys big, and he's with that tiny chick, his dick would probably tear her in half. That's not realistic at all."



What is wrong with Naruto? He isn't my favorite character in the series (that goes to Hinata) but he is definitely tolerable.

And who's to say he has a big dick? As big as he is he probably was on some steroids that fucked his dick up.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> *What is wrong with Naruto?* He isn't my favorite character in the series (that goes to Hinata) but he is definitely tolerable.





> And who's to say he has a big dick? As big as he is he probably was on some steroids that fucked his dick up.



Good point, I forgot he was Japanese.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> *Spoiler*: __


I...don't get it.



> Good point, I forgot he was Japanese.



That's why Snow tries to be all macho and badass...to hide his deficiencies.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2012)

This is even easier than a post referring to Zael in relation to little boys.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Maybe I'm just getting too old for this foolishness on here...

Shit...I feel old right now. Got my cup of coffee...black, my paper from yesterday, and my slippers I got from the dollar store on with my old man robe on while looking at some Youtube videos...sigh...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Maybe I'm just getting too old for this foolishness on here...
> 
> Shit...I feel old right now. Got my cup of coffee...black, my paper from yesterday, and my slippers I got from the dollar store on with my old man robe on while looking at some Youtube videos...sigh...



Its called living the life.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> I...don't get it.



That's whats hilarious about it.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah...I'm too old for this internet foolishness.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 22, 2012)

Not too old to think that animu muppets are gangsta, though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 22, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Not too old to think that animu muppets are gangsta, though.



Wait...wut?


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

I like Snow and he takes issue with that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 22, 2012)

And muppets and gangsta have to do with this how?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah...I'm too old for this internet foolishness.



Thats a no go man. There is no praying the gay away.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Mura said:


> And muppets and gangsta have to do with this how?


I said Snow was totally gangsta in another thread. Have no clue where the muppets part came from though.


Gnome said:


> Thats a no go man. There is no praying the gay away.


Huh?

EDIT: Oh shit, Gnome reppin' good characters in his set for once. Kuma is gangsta.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 22, 2012)

Mura said:


> And muppets and gangsta have to do with this how?



Its amazing what the previous pages on a forum can tell you.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah...I'm too old for this internet foolishness.



HAHAHAHHAHA

But, seriously, lighten up.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 22, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Its amazing what the previous pages on a forum can tell you.



I don't like going back through pages to look for something. I'm lazy like that.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 22, 2012)

So Tales of Graces F; Looks like Namco Bandai wants to push it's sales, so they bought some space in Gamestop to market it!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Tales of, _is_ and probably will remain the only series I buy with anime art style.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 22, 2012)

^Because its just that good.  and I love the art they chose for this poster. Snagging it when we haft to take it down Since im the only one who like, loves that series at my store


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> HAHAHAHHAHA
> 
> But, seriously, lighten up.


Can't. After awhile the foolishness just stops becoming funny.



TeenRyu said:


> So Tales of Graces F; Looks like Namco Bandai wants to push it's sales, so they bought some space in Gamestop to market it!


I will buy this.



Gnome said:


> Tales of, _is_ and probably will remain the *only series I buy with anime art style*.


Daaamn...seriously?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Daaamn...seriously?



There are people like that esura. Its not out of the ordinary to see.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Mura said:


> There are people like that esura. Its not out of the ordinary to see.



Oh, I'm well aware of that unsavory fact. Many people I know locally are like that.

 I'm just surprised to read that from someone on this forum though.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Daaamn...seriously?



Well there is Professor Layton, but I don't really count it, its too unique looking. Other than that, I can't think of any.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 22, 2012)

The important thing is that he likes quality;


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

It's the fact that Tales Of games are actually good games, animu art be damned.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Well there is Professor Layton, but I don't really count it, its too unique looking. Other than that, I can't think of any.


No Phoenix Wright? Megaman? *insert random Japanese fighter*?


TeenRyu said:


> The important thing is that he likes quality;



Won't lie, Tales has some crispy anime graphics. Totori looks almost just as good.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 22, 2012)

Totori does look pretty damn good, but I will not make a judgement on it until I try it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> No Phoenix Wright? Megaman? *insert random Japanese fighter*?


Nope, nope, nope.

Edit: I forgot about the Yugioh XBLA game, you can take solace in my purchase of that.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 22, 2012)

new past time: finding out what anime games Gnome has bought


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Like...any SMT game whatsoever?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Nope, never bought one of those.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2012)

It's still a silly reason.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

A silly reason for what?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

It's not like I won't play them, I just won't buy them.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2012)

Disregarding a game, or genre.

Not everything styled after anime (and tenuously at that, most of the time) is another harem-esque JRPG with awful everything.  And I'm probably one last people you'd ask to defend JRPGs.

Edit;

That doesn't even make sense, but alright.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Disregarding a game, or genre.
> 
> Not everything styled after anime (and tenuously at that, most of the time) is another harem-esque JRPG with awful everything.  And I'm probably one last people you'd ask to defend JRPGs.
> 
> ...



The fuck? Harem-esque JRPG? I've never played that shit before. 

And...yeah that doesn't make sense to me either....is there something inherently wrong about anime games that you wont buy them?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd play it.

But still, I haven't really played a JRPG... I guess Dark Souls, technically, but in all reality... 

probably P3P, and I don't think I finished it.  I need something good to play.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

They're so hit or miss with that I don't feel comfortable spending money on them. So I rent them, If I do like them enough (like Tales) then I'll start buying them.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2012)

Well to be fair 75% of anime looking games suck. Because 50% of them are based on animes. And 90% of anime games suck.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the number as close as 100 percent as is statistically possible.

I have never, ever, played a good anime game.  Not one that looks like one; that that is based on one.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned, 80-90% of anime sucks too. So forgive me for not being so open to games using the style.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'd play it.
> 
> But still, I haven't really played a JRPG... I guess Dark Souls, technically, but in all reality...
> 
> probably P3P, and I don't think I finished it.  I need something good to play.


Harem JRPG...wait...actually they did have one in the making for PSP I think. Something about making babies with random hos so you can make a hero or something.

If you want something good to play JRPG wise...try...nevermind. JRPGs I'm in to right now you may not care for.



Gnome said:


> They're so hit or miss with that I don't feel comfortable spending money on them. So I rent them, If I do like them enough (like Tales) then I'll start buying them.


As of late I think I've did the complete opposite of what you did. Most anime styled games almost get instant purchases from me than non ones. 

I'm a sucker for anime aesthetics which is currently clashing with the popular trends.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Well to be fair 75% of anime looking games suck. Because 50% of them are based on animes. *And 90% of anime games suck.*


Most fighting games based on animes are pretty fucking good though.


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm pretty sure the number as close as 100 percent as is statistically possible.
> 
> *I have never, ever, played a good anime game.*  Not one that looks like one; that that is based on one.


There is diamonds in the rough.


Gnome said:


> As far as I'm concerned, *80-90% of anime sucks too*. So forgive me for not being so open to games using the style.



Ouch. Then again I remember you saying you are a bit critical of animes though.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2012)

I suppose, but it's the same principle you get with games being made from Movies or TV series.

Most of them are so bad it's offensive.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I suppose, but it's the same principle you get with games being made from Movies or TV series.
> 
> Most of them are so bad it's offensive.


I believe games from movies and TV series suffer from one major dilemma that I don't think as many anime games suffer from...they are rushed and usually made by no name developers. 

That Wolverwine game off the shitty movie is the exception to the rule though. The game was better than the movie, who'd think it? 

Funny thing is, I remember liking a lot of games based on movies back in the day on Genesis but I started hating them as I got older. I loved Aladdin and the Lion King game back then.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

The game was _good_? or was the movie shit?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Most fighting games based on animes are pretty fucking good though.
> 
> There is diamonds in the rough.
> 
> ...



No. Usually those anime fighting games are good "FAN SERVICE" but as far as "Pretty Damn Good" nope. Naruto/DBZ/Bleach are all decent fan service, nothing more.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

And I'm not that critical of anime (I think), hell I like One Piece a lot.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The game was _good_? or was the movie shit?


Both.

The video game adaptation was good, the movie the game based on was ass. Its unthinkable I know but these bastards pulled it off.


crazymtf said:


> No. Usually those anime fighting games are good "FAN SERVICE" but as far as "Pretty Damn Good" nope. Naruto/DBZ/Bleach are all decent fan service, nothing more.



I like fan service. Good fan service is good for me.


Gnome, I actually dislike One Piece.....


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

^ I hate you.



I hate fanservice, its mostly just pointless pandering.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

>Mostly

You mean entirely?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm trying to think of a case where it isn't, but I can't. So sure, entirely.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

I started getting tired of One Piece after the Captain Kuro arc and I never looked back.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> I started getting tired of One Piece after the Captain Kuro arc and I never looked back.



Stopping at the worst part of the story, cool.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Stopping at the worst part of the story, cool.



I moved on to greener pastures....like Claymore and Ga Rei.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

It's just anime, I'm not going to tell you what to watch.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> I moved on to greener pastures....like Claymore and Ga Rei.



What the fuck dude? You gotta keep watching. One Piece is possibly the only anime I give permission to keep creating. It's fun and fun to watch. Best final fights in every arc ever. 

And Ga Rei? Seriously? Ugh.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 22, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm pretty sure the number as close as 100 percent as is statistically possible.
> 
> I have never, ever, played a good anime game.  Not one that looks like one; that that is based on one.



You have to look in the doujin market for that. The official products are cheap cash-ins. The fan works are naturally a labor of love.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> At this point...there is too many fucking episodes. Maybe I would like it again in another episode or manga chapter, but I'm not wading through all those damn chapters to find out.


The arc right after where you stopped is awesome, its so sad you must ruin yourself even further.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2012)

Want a rpg based off queen.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> You have to look in the doujin market for that. The official products are cheap cash-ins. The fan works are naturally a labor of love.


The doujin market is pretty good and I've found myself enamored with quite a bit of the doujin fighters on the market. I think my favorite by far is Vanguard Princess.



Gnome said:


> The arc right after where you stopped is awesome, its so sad you must ruin yourself even further.


Ruin myself even further?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ruin myself even further?



Don't bother brome he's so far down he can't understand.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Silly kids and your annie mays.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ruin myself even further?



My opinion of you, I have charts and everything.

bargraph.jpg


----------



## Corruption (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> All I've been watching is anime for awhile now. Regular TV is just full of reality show bullshit so I have no choice.



Huh? I assume you don't know anything about TV.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Game of Thrones
Boardwalk Empire
The Walking Dead
Breaking Bad
Doctor Who
Sherlock

List keeps going. Yep regular TV sure does suck.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 22, 2012)

^Don't forget Dexter. The past few years of TV have been incredible.

It makes so much sense that Esura wouldn't like One Piece.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Huh? I assume you don't know anything about TV.


You would assume wrong then. I can't really think of too many people I know who is familiar with as many programs and TV shows on TV as I am.



Gnome said:


> Game of Thrones
> Boardwalk Empire
> The Walking Dead
> Breaking Bad
> ...



Only show in that list I like is The Walking Dead and Breaking Bad. Exceptions to the rule.

I _hate_ Doctor Who with a passion.

And Dexter is only on Showtime. That's not regular TV. I saw a bit over my brother's house and I didn't find anything particularly wrong with it though.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

Since when is HBO, BBC(at least for Americans), and AMC regular TV too?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2012)

But none of those are reality shows.

BOOSH


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2012)

And yet you say it's entirely reality show BS

Esua, ladies and gents


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Since when is HBO, BBC(at least for Americans), and AMC regular TV too?



And since when have I said they were? I just picked the shows I liked on the list Gnome posted.

I knew the point they were trying to get across so I didn't bother being all anal about it.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

And yet you brought it up anyway.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 22, 2012)

And if we are only talking about Broadcast TV I would say primetime FOX and ABC/NBC have had their gems anyway (early seasons of LOST, Prison Break, 24 etc).


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

There are too many good shows to count.

Just not with anime. 

With anime, you gotta sift through alot of the shit to find the gems.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok, whatever, lets just consider all of TV in general. For every few shows I do like, like House, Mentalist, Walking Dead, and Hell on Wheels, there are about 30 other insufferable reality show progams my elder brother love just watching. Oh....and my fucking favorite soap operas getting cut off for some bullshit reality talk show shit.

Ok...I sound a bit bitter or maybe I overstate just how many they are but...ugh...just seems like there is sooo fucking many of them.

/rant

Anyways, when does Graces f comes out?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2012)

The problem with Anime is that it's truly stagnant and panders to a very very very small target audience.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 22, 2012)

It has genres that target any audience, I don't know what your talking about.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

Soap operas............really? 

You better be Spanish............and by soap opera's you really mean Telenovela's..........and you better be 50 year old woman Esura..................


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

zenieth said:


> The problem with Anime is that it's truly stagnant and panders to a very very very small target audience.



Yeah 2 types.

14 year old boys who like to jerk off alot.

And pedos.

Dat niche crowd.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, you guys just don't have open minds to anime. Not the animes fault. Meh, not like I care anyway. I'll stop wasting my breath.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

zenieth said:


> The problem with Anime is that it's truly stagnant and panders to a very very very small target audience.





Mura said:


> It has genres that target any audience, I don't know what your talking about.



I think I know what zenieth is trying to say.

I still love animes though.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 22, 2012)

Top Chef is actually one pretty good reality show. Probably the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Restating: 80-90% of anime is crap regardless of genre.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

I like anime..........when it's properly thought out and done correctly.

And doesn't waste 5-10mins of a 30min episode with fanservice. or some such other bullshit.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Soap operas............really?
> 
> You better be Spanish............and by soap opera's you really mean Telenovela's..........and you better be 50 year old woman Esura..................



Guiding Light and All My Children was where its at. I blame the elder females in my family for getting all my brothers and male cousins into soaps. Its something we don't go around bragging about to other people but...when I get off work I don't mind watching some stories with a cup of joe.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2012)

Mura said:


> It has genres that target any audience, I don't know what your talking about.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ajR5QRqJjsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Watch Game of Thrones, if you don't like it, you can kill yourself. Deal?


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

I second this motion. *bangs gavel*


----------



## Furious George (Jan 22, 2012)

After getting into manga (I only read like 4 series ATM) I now have no more use for anime. 

At least anime shows. Anime movies on the other hand are a horse of a different color. Miyazaki ma' homie.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Furious George said:


> After getting into manga (I only read like 4 series ATM) I now have no more use for anime.
> 
> At least anime shows. Anime movies on the other hand are a horse of a different color. Miyazaki ma' homie.



Agreed, Outside of Kaiji which as a show is pretty great.

Right now I only follow HxH, One Piece, and Bakuman.


And Anime movies are actually pretty good consistently. Ponyo and Summer Wars being my favs for the past few years.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o99mXMftaOU&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Jan 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> .Right now I only follow HxH, One Piece, and Bakuman.
> 
> 
> And Anime movies are actually pretty good consistently.* Ponyo* and Summer Wars being my favs for the past few years.



This post is phenomenal!  Hard to find people that really appreciate Ponyo! 

Gnome.... are you my brotha from anotha motha?

-------- 

Also, try to check out Toriko. Based on your manga preference I think you'll love it.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Furious George said:


> After getting into manga (I only read like 4 series ATM) I now have no more use for anime.
> 
> At least anime shows. Anime movies on the other hand are a horse of a different color. Miyazaki ma' homie.



I think I watch very little anime movies although I'd be hard pressed to say I don't like them. Evangelion 2.22 and Unlimited Blade Works was the last anime movies I saw and I loved them. Going to get around to watching Kara no Kyoukai eventually.

I think me and Mura may be the only people here who seems to have no issues with anime shows.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 22, 2012)

Not my fault people don't like anime related things. Last anime movie I saw was the towa no quon movie series. Haven't finished that yet.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Bitches need to watch Ponyo.


Furious George said:


> This post is phenomenal!  Hard to find people that really appreciate Ponyo!
> 
> Gnome.... are you my brotha from anotha motha?
> 
> ...



I started to watch Toriko, then stopped because I figured the manga is probably a lot better because the anime appears heavily edited. I haven't gotten around to it quite yet.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm up to current on the toriko anime and manga. What do you wanna know?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Is the manga a lot better?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> I think I watch very little anime movies although I'd be hard pressed to say I don't like them. Evangelion 2.22 and Unlimited Blade Works was the last anime movies I saw and I loved them. Going to get around to watching Kara no Kyoukai eventually.
> 
> I think me and Mura may be the only people here who seems to have no issues with anime shows.



I have a feeling this suggestion will be wasted on you ( ) but try to check out some of Miyazaki's flicks if you haven't yet.



Gnome said:


> I started to watch Toriko, then stopped because I figured the manga is probably a lot better because the anime appears heavily edited. I haven't gotten around to it quite yet.



Good heavens man why would you do a thing like *watch* Toriko?  Are you insane.... in the membrane? 

I'm talking about the manga. Read it ASAP. It is glorious.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

The opening was catchy, so I was like "hell I'll watch this."


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 22, 2012)

Toriko manga is most definitely better than anime. Anime has a character that doesn't exist in the manga in almost every episode and she is very annoying. How they open each episode annoys me to no end as well.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

Ponyo was meh. Marketed way too young. It was like a Disney movie of a Disney movie.

I would have probably loved that shit as a kid though.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, the intro is great.  But the anime is NOT Toriko. The edits are heavy and stupid and the filler characters are annoying.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Ponyo was meh. Marketed way too young. It was like a Disney movie of a Disney movie.
> 
> I would have probably loved that shit as a kid though.



The whole thing is beautiful and charming, and you have no soul.

Edit: Whose the filler character in Toriko?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 22, 2012)

April O'Neil (the reporter)


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

That makes sense, pretty shit character.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The whole thing is beautiful and charming, and you have no soul.
> 
> Edit: Whose the filler character in Toriko?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 22, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> What the fuck dude? You gotta keep watching. One Piece is possibly the only anime I give permission to keep creating. It's fun and fun to watch. Best final fights in every arc ever.
> 
> And Ga Rei? Seriously? Ugh.



Whitey down with One Piece. I think I have new found respect for him.



Gnome said:


> The arc right after where you stopped is awesome, its so sad you must ruin yourself even further.



Water 7/Enies Lobby, that is all...



The World said:


> I like anime..........when it's properly thought out and done correctly.
> 
> And doesn't waste 5-10mins of a 30min episode with fanservice. or some such other bullshit.



That's why we go oldschool.



Gnome said:


> Agreed, Outside of Kaiji which as a show is pretty great.
> 
> Right now I only follow HxH, One Piece, and Bakuman.
> 
> ...



For someone who doesn't deal with animu as much, you sure picked the ones that are _actually_ good. And please tell me you seen at least this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w9UX_ZxAmA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

I have not seen it


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 22, 2012)

If you like giant robots, watch it.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *I have a feeling this suggestion will be wasted on you* ( ) but try to check out some of Miyazaki's flicks if you haven't yet.


Dude....I like Ghibli films.

Kiki's Delivery Service and Princess Mononoke was awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Whitey down with One Piece. I think I have new found respect for him.



Son...this is all...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VvhxtCjEsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Dude....I like Ghibli films.
> 
> Kiki's Delivery Service and Princess Mononoke was awesome.



Good. You might not be Satan after all. 

My favorite Miyazaki is Castle in The Sky.



crazymtf said:


> Son...this is all...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll do ya one better... 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3BPgyhStLk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 22, 2012)

I dislike the anime after Enies Lobby, feels better just sticking with the manga.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 22, 2012)

And now were hit by influxes of new style anime...>_> If you want good anime simply look at the 90's. Some gold is there. Yeah theres good stuff out now, but honestly. I could watch Cowboy Beebop and Ronin Warriors all day.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 22, 2012)

Nightfall said:


> I dislike the anime after Enies Lobby, feels better just sticking with the manga.



Fishman Island arc in the anime surprisingly is very high quality. 

But yeah, generally the manga is much better than the anime.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> And now were hit by influxes of new style anime...>_> If you want good anime simply look at the 90's. Some gold is there. Yeah theres good stuff out now, but honestly. I could watch Cowboy Beebop and Ronin Warriors all day.



One Piece is the 90's....


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 22, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> One Piece is the 90's....



More of the later 90's. but yes. and Again, When Im saying 90's im talking the ones that aren't mentioned or Wanked to unholy proportions. Ones that are known by people growing up with them long before things like one piece started xD


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> More of the later 90's. but yes. and Again, When Im saying 90's im talking the ones that aren't mentioned or Wanked to unholy proportions. Ones that are known by people growing up with them long before things like one piece started xD



Talking to a guy who started anime with Guyver, Ghost in the Shell and Akira. I mention one piece cause it's still going. The classics are already known to most.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2012)

possibly the most detestable and endearing group of villains in SMT


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 22, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Talking to a guy who started anime with Guyver, Ghost in the Shell and Akira. I mention one piece cause it's still going. The classics are already known to most.



So much quality.  and fair enough xD


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Good. You might not be Satan after all.
> 
> My favorite Miyazaki is Castle in The Sky.



I think I've seen it in one of Netflix's categories so I may check it out.

I love Ghibli's art style. Main reason I give two shits about Ni no Kuni on PS3.

I'm making one of those Myanimelist thingies and I can hardly put something for mangas besides Claymore, Ga Rei, Naruto, and Bleach.

Whats some good mangas I could read that's not long as fuck?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2012)

Berserk is long but worth it. If you like Claymore you'll love Berserk. Claymore is like a weaker version of Berserk. Still Claymore is good but Berserk is great. It's long but check it out. Also guyver is really good. Akira is great (reading the manga now actually).


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 23, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Berserk is long but worth it. If you like Claymore you'll love Berserk. Claymore is like a weaker version of Berserk. Still Claymore is good but Berserk is great. It's long but check it out. Also guyver is really good. Akira is great (reading the manga now actually).



Claymore worships the ground Berserk walks.

Also incoming best manga of all time.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncSbQBW6CiM&list=FLIFs0a9u3Q-gS1MSLtff9bA&index=9[/YOUTUBE]

and anime

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRtYuG6MgX8[/YOUTUBE]

Read/watch these two and you'll *never* look at other anime/manga the same way again.


----------



## Esura (Jan 23, 2012)

I was going to read Berserk but...its too long.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2012)

Dude. If you like Claymore, read Berserk. Berserk is one of the best written Manga's of all time. If not...then read Akira. It's a lot shorter and amazing.


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Son...this is all...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VvhxtCjEsE[/YOUTUBE]



I personally like this one better. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICBKUw1QBFg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO8Yn8R3mdI[/YOUTUBE]



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Claymore worships the ground Berserk walks.
> 
> Also incoming best manga of all time.
> 
> ...



I agree, LOTGH is one of the best animes I have ever watched. 

I haven't read Ravages of Time yet, I'll have to get on that, thanks for recommending it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2012)

The World said:


> I personally like this one better.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ICBKUw1QBFg[/YOUTUBE]



New World 4th Movement > Everything


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2012)

Holy shit, creepy as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2012)

A couple of Shin Megami questions.  I bought Persona 2 for my PSP maybe about 6 months ago.  Haven't played it yet.  Is it worth it?

I also am thinking of purchasing Devil Survivor for the DS.  What do you guys think of that game?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2012)

Is think it's a little late to be asking that.

However, yes, if you like any previous Persona titles.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Is think it's a little late to be asking that.


How so?  Plenty of people should have an opinion by now.  I should be able to get a lot of good information at this point.


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2012)

The World said:


> Holy shit, creepy as fuck.



This is beyond hilarious


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2012)

The World said:


> Holy shit, creepy as fuck.



Omg, a picture of the inside of Esura's mind.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Claymore worships the ground Berserk walks.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMy1ksltt5M[/YOUTUBE] mirror opening.

Checkmate! Best anime/Manga of all time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2012)

Rukia said:


> A couple of Shin Megami questions.  I bought Persona 2 for my PSP maybe about 6 months ago.  Haven't played it yet.  Is it worth it?
> 
> I also am thinking of purchasing Devil Survivor for the DS.  What do you guys think of that game?



I'm playing DS now, it's pretty damn fun I'm not gonna lie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I'm playing DS now, it's pretty damn fun I'm not gonna lie.


I think there is a sequel coming out fairly soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

So I've been playing Breath of Fire 3 over the weekend.

This game sure is a lot of fun, though the random battle frequency in dungeons is a little outrageous (but that's true of most BoF games). 

I think BoF 4 did the skill system, master, and dragon stuff just a tad better, but this one at least has the elements. I still prefer 4's art style as well, but this is certainly proving to me why it's held as one of the best (most people think that it's THE best) BoF games.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think there is a sequel coming out fairly soon.



Yep, but for regular DS. No voice acting


----------



## Esura (Jan 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Omg, a picture of the inside of Esura's mind.


Is that what you think of me? Some crazy ass otaku? 

Like damn...I feel insulted. 


Rukia said:


> A couple of Shin Megami questions.  I bought Persona 2 for my PSP maybe about 6 months ago.  Haven't played it yet.  Is it worth it?
> 
> I also am thinking of purchasing Devil Survivor for the DS.  What do you guys think of that game?


Get Devil Survivor. It will change your life.


Well...it wont but its pretty damn good though. Won't hurt for you to play it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2012)

What about Persona 2 for the PSP?  Does that suck or is it worth my time?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2012)

Persona 1 sucked. So unless 2 was ALOT better I'd skip it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 23, 2012)

Rukia said:


> A couple of Shin Megami questions.  I bought Persona 2 for my PSP maybe about 6 months ago.  Haven't played it yet.  Is it worth it?
> 
> I also am thinking of purchasing Devil Survivor for the DS.  What do you guys think of that game?



Yes on Devil Survivor and Persona 2 is the best duology in the Persona series.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2012)

Rukia said:


> What about Persona 2 for the PSP?  Does that suck or is it worth my time?



P2 is awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

Not awesomer than Breath of Fire 3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not awesomer than Breath of Fire 3.



and Breath of Fire 3 isn't as awesome as Diablo 2.

Kind of pointless comparisons.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2012)

Rukia said:


> What about Persona 2 for the PSP?  Does that suck or is it worth my time?



If you own it how bout you just play it Mr I buy a game and never touch it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> and Breath of Fire 3 isn't as awesome as Diablo 2.
> 
> Kind of pointless comparisons.


 Not as pointless as tits on a man.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Jan 23, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Persona 1 sucked. So unless 2 was ALOT better I'd skip it.



P2's still pretty good. Story was ok, battle system wasn't bad (lots of menus though), Fusion spell system was OP, characters were great, boss battles range in difficulty from mindlessly easy to pretty damn hard (I had a difficult time with the last boss).

The Contact system can get irksome sometimes since it starts getting repetitive once you find the "right" answers, but it was a good way to not have to always fight (which is a good thing, given how much random encounters you get into). 

Like any Persona, there are only a few Persona that you'll really want to make use of, but I usually make my team based on what kinds of Fusion Spells I can create.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not as pointless as tits on a man.



Well you got me there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

Hot as hard as I got your mother.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Persona 1 sucked. So unless 2 was ALOT better I'd skip it.



P2 was leaps, bounds, bakcflips and fucking aerial flight better than p1.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2012)

I've never even played a Persona game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

I have played a few myself.

I've never beaten one though.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2012)

Alzheimer does him in.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

I think it's almost your bedtime.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2012)

Take your pills old man, you're going senile.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not even that old.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2012)

Prunes or apple sauce, CMX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

I eat a lot of fiber, I don't need prunes.

But applesauce sure helps prevent my dentu--wait a second!


----------



## Esura (Jan 23, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Yes on Devil Survivor and Persona 2 is the best duology in the Persona series.



Its the only duology in the Persona series...that I know of.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Prunes or apple sauce, CMX?



Watch out, he might get dysentery.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I've never even played a Persona game



Not missing that much.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2012)

Really? I was thinking of playing it, guess I won't now.


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2012)

Persona games are good. SMT games in general are good.


----------



## Esura (Jan 24, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Not missing that much.




Persona series are among the top of the top of JRPG series out....wait, scratch that. SMT series in general are among the top of the top of JRPG series out.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2012)

Surprisingly enough, Esura isn't talking out of his ass there.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 24, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Really? I was thinking of playing it, guess I won't now.



Muahahaha

They are good games, it's just that so many people dickride Persona when it's not even close to the best aspect of SMT related series' that it overshadows the rest of the franchise, which is better, honestly.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2012)

Nocturne is the best they have to offer.  But every game is pretty solid imo.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Jan 24, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Muahahaha
> 
> They are good games, it's just that so many people dickride Persona when it's not even close to the best aspect of SMT related series' that it overshadows the rest of the franchise, which is better, honestly.



Well a lot of people got into the SMT series in general through the Persona series, most notably Persona 3, so I do understand why so many people bring up the Persona series as being one of the best in the SMT universe. 

I do think that DDS and Nocturne are better, though.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2012)

I absolutely adore DDS and Nocturne above most of the Persona games save for P2 which stands as my favorite with Nocturne for opposite reasons

Nocturne's got the gameplay and atmosphere.

P2's got the story and characters


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

I never really got into Persona or Shin Megami or any of that shit.

Maybe I'll give one of the older games a try later on. I mean, I did really like P3 until it got super repetitive and boring (which was about 25-30 hours in--seriously, it's childishly simple after a while).

Now one could argue that what I just said could be applied to most RPGs. But there is a difference: In Persona (3, at least) you had two options: 1) use ice against fire monster 2) die.

In most RPGs you can kill monsters in a variety of ways, leading to you more customization and enjoyment depending on playstyle. Sure there is a lot of customization in Persona 3, but it all boils down to the elemental wheel.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2012)

But that's because you are old and suck, CMX


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey, look! Something shiny and hip!


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't want to look at your butt's metal plate, CMX.


----------



## Esura (Jan 24, 2012)

Persona series has some of the best soundtracks in the genre.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFRvnmNcHKo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX4ivu0bzzU&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Muahahaha
> 
> They are good games, it's just that so many people dickride Persona when it's not even close to the best aspect of SMT related series' that it overshadows the rest of the franchise, which is better, honestly.



I've played all of them on the PS2 EXCEPT devil summoner (bought both but sold em before played em) and I can safetly say Persona 4 and Digital Devil Sega are my two favorites. Nocturne is probably the most overrated one I've played but I still found it good. Persona 3 right near it. But Digital Devil Sega 1-2 and Persona 4 are easily the best shin megami's I've played. 

Devil Survivor is good. Persona 1 sucked major dick. Strange Journey was pretty good too.


----------



## Esura (Jan 24, 2012)

I never got to play the second DDS but I've been planning on buying both of them for my collection before they get higher than 30 bucks on Amazon.

DDS 1 was so easy though...then again I only put 10 hours in the first one though. It was fun.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2012)

How is Nocturne the most overrated one?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2012)

I played it and enjoyed it, but it's story was ok at best. Then couple years later I played DDS and Persona 3. Beat them. And all of a sudden everyone hates on DDS and Persona and claims "Nocturne" is Shin Megami at it's best. SO I go back to replay it and yep, story is still overrated. DDS was more interesting, Persona was more fun. Nocturne's story was ok but I wasn't absorbed by it like the other two titles. 

So it's the most overrated one for me. Seeing as I think it's not nearly the best shin megami I've played.


----------



## Esura (Jan 24, 2012)

zenieth said:


> How is Nocturne the most overrated one?



Possibly because the fanbase raises it to such extremes of extremes.

I love it but its definitely not my favorite SMT game.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2012)

Nocturne isn't considered Amazing because of its story, MTF.

Its story is bare and one of its primary complaints is that people don't know what the bloody fuck to do next. Most SMT outside of DDS and p2 aren't much to write home about.

 It's the atmosphere and battle system that pulls most people in for Nocturne. It's the most varied game when it comes to how you want to battle and it does pure Apocalypse and selfish motherfuckery right.

I mean if someone tells you to play nocturne in comparison to other SMT because of its story you should slap them.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Nocturne isn't considered Amazing because of its story, MTF.
> 
> Its story is bare and one of its primary complaints is that people don't know what the bloody fuck to do next. Most SMT outside of DDS and p2 aren't much to write home about.
> 
> ...


My point exactly. When I look to Shin Megami I don't care about any of there gameplay much. It's decent enough but not it's highlight. It's story and atmosphere for me is what counts. Nocturne is the darkest probably but it didn't grab me in like DDS or Persona 4. Persona 4 felt like a mystery was always there, and a good few laughs. Like episodes of a anime. 

DDS was dark but interesting. And damn that twist son...overall DDS is probably my favorite near Persona 4. Not sure which I like more. 

but I disagree. I rate every single Shin Megami I've liked 8.5 or higher. They are great JRPG and some of the only ones I consider to be well made compared to the rest of the shit made from Japan in RPG sense.


----------



## Esura (Jan 24, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> My point exactly. When I look to Shin Megami I don't care about any of there gameplay much. It's decent enough but not it's highlight. It's story and atmosphere for me is what counts. Nocturne is the darkest probably but it didn't grab me in like DDS or Persona 4. *Persona 4 felt like a mystery was always there, and a good few laughs. Like episodes of a anime.*



I so agree with this.

I...love Persona 4 so much.


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2012)

I liked Persona 4 the least.

Fuck all y'all shitty taste.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not saying SMT games aren't good story wise or gameplay wise MTF. I'm just saying that in comparison to DDS and p2.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2012)

It can't be good, Esura likes it, or am I being deceived?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2012)

nope remake is going on vita.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2012)

p4 is good.

I'd say it's the most solid Persona

It's got a better battle system than all the previous ones

The stuff it gained from p3 had been refined and improved

It had a nice story, although unbelievably lighthearted compared to standard SMT fare

And the characters were likable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

zenieth said:


> nope remake is going on vita.


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooo


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2012)

Though I'd say p4 is the smt you'd play if you want to try the waters. It's really the game that's light in comparison to others.

You won't be getting blasphemes against ten different deities in that game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 24, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I've played all of them on the *PS2 EXCEPT devil summoner (bought both but sold em before played em)* and I can safetly say Persona 4 and Digital Devil Sega are my two favorites. Nocturne is probably the most overrated one I've played but I still found it good. Persona 3 right near it. But Digital Devil Sega 1-2 and Persona 4 are easily the best shin megami's I've played.
> 
> Devil Survivor is good. Persona 1 sucked major dick. Strange Journey was pretty good too.



Y u do that Whitey? They're fun as shit. It's the only SMT game where you fight a *battleship* as a final boss.



zenieth said:


> Nocturne isn't considered Amazing because of its story, MTF.
> 
> Its story is bare and one of its primary complaints is that people don't know what the bloody fuck to do next. Most SMT outside of DDS and p2 aren't much to write home about.
> 
> ...



I give Nocturne balls for pulling off the apocolyspe 10 minutes into the game. Though SMT1 was still pretty ace since pre-nuke Tokyo was pretty grim dark (and this was 90's grim dark so pretty fucking grim dark). And the events leading up to the nuke was *awesome.*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Eh, I'm more interested in playing Dragon Quest VII after I'm done with BoF3.

Damn DQVII is a long-ass game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Y u do that Whitey? They're fun as shit. It's the only SMT game where you fight a *battleship* as a final boss.
> 
> 
> 
> I give Nocturne balls for pulling off the apocolyspe 10 minutes into the game. Though SMT1 was still pretty ace since pre-nuke Tokyo was pretty grim dark (and this was 90's grim dark so pretty fucking grim dark). And the events leading up to the nuke was *awesome.*



Sold all my PS2 games for 495 bucks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Not bad.

I might sell some games myself once I get the Internet again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Sold all my PS2 games for 495 bucks.



You had several hundred of them?


CrazyMoronX said:


> Eh, I'm more interested in playing Dragon Quest VII after I'm done with BoF3.
> 
> Damn DQVII is a long-ass game.



Very long even if you know exactly what to do even longer if you don't.
I wish I could play it again.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2012)

finally found a maya version, motherfuck this was hard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Computer?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2012)

Basch, dat set


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Computer?



I found the psp does a much better job of emulating than the computer or rather it can do it naturally with a ps1 to psp converted game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> What emulator were you playing on? When I played DQVII, shit was running smoothly.


 ePSXe, of course.

I've heard other emulators might run it better though. The emulation is strange, mostly on texts and menus. I have yet to find the perfect settings for the damn game. 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> I found the psp does a much better job of emulating than the computer or rather it can do it naturally with a ps1 to psp converted game.


 But if the PSP won't emulate the game...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> ePSXe, of course.
> 
> I've heard other emulators might run it better though. The emulation is strange, mostly on texts and menus. I have yet to find the perfect settings for the damn game.
> 
> But if the PSP won't emulate the game...



There are fews things it cannot play.
Playing diablo on the psp 
I've only bumped into 2 games that don't play properly.
Btw the main problem is with text and menus for me they simply don't show up.
I'm just doing something wrong apparently.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> ePSXe, of course.
> 
> I've heard other emulators might run it better though. The emulation is strange, mostly on texts and menus. I have yet to find the perfect settings for the damn game.



Use psxfin. Nothing else matters. 



zenieth said:


> Basch, dat set



Taokaka is Mihoshi with cat ears. Canon fact. 

Plus there was that neat little official art Tao x Litchi I found last night. Let's just say she could Ms. Boobie Lady a run for her money.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2012)

DDS 1 & 2 is my favorite amongst SMT games, I enjoyed Nocturne, Persona, Devil Summoner, and Demikids though.

Any of you guys ever play Imagine Online?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 24, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> DDS 1 & 2 is my favorite amongst SMT games, I enjoyed Nocturne, Persona, Devil Summoner, and Demikids though.



Devil Children was so abusable.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Any of you guys ever play *Imagine Online*?



Yea, it wasn't very good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yea, it wasn't very good.


I actually quite liked it, probably the best free mmorpg I've ever played.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There are fews things it cannot play.
> Playing diablo on the psp
> I've only bumped into 2 games that don't play properly.
> Btw the main problem is with text and menus for me they simply don't show up.
> I'm just doing something wrong apparently.


 Must be a DQVII thing.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Use psxfin. Nothing else matters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Never even heard of that. I will check into it though.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2012)

Imagine was nice for a while, though I got tired of the rock paper scissors gambling battle style.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Jan 24, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> DDS 1 & 2 is my favorite amongst SMT games, I enjoyed Nocturne, Persona, Devil Summoner, and Demikids though.
> 
> Any of you guys ever play Imagine Online?



Actually no, though I'm an SMT fan I never tried Imagine Online.

I've never really liked MMO's.


----------



## Esura (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok...and with that new set change I must ask...

Who's the princess in your set Sephiroth?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ok...and with that new set change I must ask...
> 
> Who's the princess in your set Sephiroth?



Devilotte de DeathSatan from Cyberbots

She has also appeared in a few of the VS. games like MvC1 and TvC.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah so I was trying to buy some light, fun littler game to take a break from Majora's Mask so I blind-brought Paper Mario through the Virtual Console.... not knowing that it was an RPG. 

Its fun so far.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 24, 2012)

I liked DDS, and indeed the story, but there's no way you can deny how mind-bogglingly pretentious the story is, and there certainly wasn't a need for two of them.  Fuck that, man.

Nocturne is brilliant for applying a 'less is more' approach to story telling.  Goes from narrative to fable pretty quickly, if you ignore some bullshit like Dante being there for no reason.  And still enjoy Nocturne's battle system the most; it's like chess since you have to plan several moves ahead for most bosses.

And shame on you for not playing Devil Summoner.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2012)

DDS story was still interesting, more so then most. I felt two games was needed without feeling rushed or going beyond 80 hours for one game. 

Devil Summoner I wanted to just never did. It's usually regarded as the worst one anyway but still wanted to try.


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I liked DDS, and indeed the story, but there's no way you can deny how mind-bogglingly pretentious the story is, and there certainly wasn't a need for two of them.  Fuck that, man.
> 
> Nocturne is brilliant for applying a 'less is more' approach to story telling.  Goes from narrative to fable pretty quickly, if you ignore some bullshit like Dante being there for no reason.  And still enjoy Nocturne's battle system the most; it's like chess since you have to plan several moves ahead for most bosses.
> 
> And shame on you for not playing Devil Summoner.



Dante was an easter egg, they have those in games ya know?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 24, 2012)

Having him on your team was an easter-egg.

Having a bizarre slap to your immersion forced on you wasn't.  

What's sad is that he's not even that good; there are better high-level demons to get, and he's arguably the most difficult to acquire.  Atlus fucked him good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2012)

The World said:


> Dante was an easter egg, they have those in games ya know?



I don't think easter eggs attack you and are involved with the story.
I would say he's an add-on.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 24, 2012)

Devil Survivor was pretty good, minus the horrifyingly bad characters.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 24, 2012)

So...Im hearing rumors that the 3ds may get a Final Fantasy 6 remake. Its being heavily implied.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2012)

Praetor said:


> Devil Survivor was pretty good,* minus the horrifyingly bad characters*.





Devil Survivor has some of the best characters in the entire SMT series, prolly second to Persona 4.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2012)

Some really suck in DS. Miri was useless and this stupid cosplay bitch needs to die. I like the two main friends though.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 25, 2012)

Atsuro I can give or take. Yuzu, while a good character in that she is an accurate representation of how somebody would act in that situation, was generally painful to be around. Midori was just awful. Naoya and Kaido, dunno haven't done their route yet. Waiting for the remake. Haru and Gin were fine, but neither pushed the envelope. Mari was a nice lady, and Amane didn't have a ton to do in the route I did.
For reference all, my observations are based on a Haru route run.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Some really suck in DS. Miri was useless and this stupid cosplay bitch needs to die. I like the two main friends though.


You mean Mari? She was a stone cold fox baby...made even more cooler that she stuck with me in Naoya/Kaido's route instead of a certain big tittied pink haired backstabbing ho who shall remain nameless for the sake of not spoiling. 


Praetor said:


> Atsuro I can give or take. Yuzu, while a good character in that she is an accurate representation of how somebody would act in that situation, was generally painful to be around. Midori was just awful. Naoya and Kaido, dunno haven't done their route yet. Waiting for the remake. Haru and Gin were fine, but neither pushed the envelope. Mari was a nice lady, and Amane didn't have a ton to do in the route I did.
> For reference all, my observations are based on a Haru route run.



You'll see more or less of certain characters depending on what route you are trying to get. Aside from one certain route, your main people will always be MC, Atsuro, and Yuzu though but you can use different characters later in the game depending on what route you are on.

Note that certain characters will be your enemies or allies depending on the route. You have the Atsuro route (neutral), Gin/Haru route (neutral), Naoya/Kaido route (chaos), Amane route (law), and Yuzu route (the bad ending).


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 25, 2012)

Esura said:


> Devil Survivor has some of the best characters in the entire SMT series, prolly second to Persona 4.



I like Persona 4 and all but hell no. P2: Eternal Punishment's cast puts a foot up their ass.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes, I'm aware of the way the routes function. I would have liked to have seen more tough choices. The "perfect solution" where everybody is happy for most of the first 6 day's conflicts had to be almost deliberatly avoided if one wanted to see what would happen if kaido and keisuke actually clashed or something.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2012)

Esura said:


> Devil Survivor has some of the best characters in the entire SMT series, prolly second to Persona 4.



You should make a thread. "Esura's bad opinions thread." Or as you like to say "different".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2012)

Praetor said:


> Yes, I'm aware of the way the routes function. I would have liked to have seen more tough choices. The "perfect solution" where everybody is happy for most of the first 6 day's conflicts had to be almost deliberatly avoided if one wanted to see what would happen if kaido and keisuke actually clashed or something.



I always take over the world for some reason.
Can't get good route.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I like Persona 4 and all but hell no. P2: Eternal Punishment's cast puts a foot up their ass.


I've never played EP yet. I was looking on Ebay for a decent bid of it awhile ago. So far I've only played SMT1 and 2 (on my Acekard), P1, P2: IS, P3FES, P3P, P4, Nocturne, Strange Journey, DDS 1  and Devil Survivor. Still have a ways to go. 



Gnome said:


> You should make a thread. "Esura's bad opinions thread." Or as you like to say "different".



Shut up, you have never played a SMT game before so you can't say shit.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

EP characters are fantastic, but I prefer IS mainly because of how well the kids gel and Because

 Yukino > all

still think they out due all other casts though.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I always take over the world for some reason.
> Can't get good route.



>SMT game

>'good' route

You guys are funny.


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2012)

All Japanese are devil-worshipping beetches. I read that somewhere.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2012)

God is such a douche in SMT games, you can't help but want to side with Lucifer or any other Chaos affiliate at every turn.


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2012)

The only good route is the athiest route and take no side of any God or devil.

Basically, you against THA WORLD! 

Not even an agnostic route.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, the neutral routes aren't exactly the greatest routes either. In most SMT games you either choose everlasting peace through enslavement of mankind, freedom at the cost of law and order...a survival of the fittest world, or the neutral path which just delays the inevitable of the world's destruction/enslavement or just has you making enemies of both Law and Chaos without making anything better.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 25, 2012)

There's a reason there are no endings specifically called 'good' or 'evil' in SMT.

You get Law, Neutral and Chaos (with some others thrown in, sometimes), and none of them are really what you might call 'good,' with the exception of some of the neutral endings.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2012)

Sounds like its based off DnD or something


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Sounds like its based off DnD or something



Many RPGs are.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah but most don't bother with the alignment aspect, well Jrpgs anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm starting to get bored of Breath of Fire III. 

Is that bad?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

Nocturne's Law route is the second best route

dat chiaki


----------



## Praetor (Jan 25, 2012)

Tactics Ogre did an awesome job with encapsulating the difference between Law and Chaos without making it good and evil.

Too bad the game play was boring as hell.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 25, 2012)

zenieth said:


> *EP characters are fantastic*, but I prefer IS mainly because of how well the kids gel and Because
> 
> Yukino > all
> 
> still think they out due all other casts though.



Kaoru Saga >>>P1, P3 & P4 cast


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2012)

Praetor said:


> Tactics Ogre did an awesome job with encapsulating the difference between Law and Chaos without making it good and evil.
> 
> Too bad the game play was boring as hell.


 You're boring as hell. 

Granted sometimes the battles are a bit long, it's a very enjoyable game. You just have to be into that kind of stuff.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 25, 2012)

Glad I waited. They just dropped Persona 2 psp to 20, and I walked out the the story with a shiny new copy complete with limited edition collectibles. 

Also thinking about picking up Solatrobo.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're boring as hell.
> 
> Granted sometimes the battles are a bit long, it's a very enjoyable game. You just have to be into that kind of stuff.


I love SRPGs, but good god. The plot and the tarot are both ingenious, and I want to love the game, but random battles always pair you up with monsters who have insane amounts of health, making grinding extremely painful. Story missions are a little better, but I find the damage system very wonky, and find it hard to really mount much of an offensive, always opting to just bum rush the boss since wading through all the bad guys can literally take hours. I also really like the IDEA behind the leveling system, but in practice every new class unlocked coming at level 1 across the board is excruciating, especially with how annoying grinding already is.

I'd like the game better if all attacks did twice as much damage, because low damage on both sides seems to be what slows things down so damn much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2012)

The PSP version is a lot different from the SNES/PSX version, particularly in the leveling. You can actually train in those versions.

Also, killing all of the units on the field gives you no benefits. It's almost always easier and quicker just to kill the boss--you still get the same EXP/JP, I believe.

I agree that the level system in the PSP version is shitty. I wish there was training. The only plus in that area is the skills you can learn--you couldn't do that in the original.


By the way; when's the last time everyone played the original Ogre Battle for SNES/PSX? Shit's fun as hell.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Know what was a pretty good JRPG? Radiant Historia. I did the thing where you reach the last boss, lose right at the end, and never play it again, so I don't know how it ended, but the rest was pretty good.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2012)

Was somewhat bored so I wanted to post this. Shit is getting real in the anime. They're fighting shadow naoto at the moment. King's game was fucking epic.

[YOUTUBE]bbAuLQaxO7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Fuck I need to finish that game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2012)

Doubt you will with all the games coming out soon.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Exactly. I always wanted to finish it but I never had the time to. Man I wish I got Persona 3 and 4 when it first came out instead of years later like I did.

I have FFXIII-2 and SCV this Tuesday, Blazblue in a few more weeks, Abyss 3D on the same fucking day as Blazblue I believe, and Street Fighter x Tekken as well as Neptunia MK2.

Too many damn games I tell you what. I think I need to pick and choose. 

I've been holding off on watching the anime until I finish the game...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

Soul Calibur 5 is coming out? lol where the fuck have I been.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Exactly. I always wanted to finish it but I never had the time to. Man I wish I got Persona 3 and 4 when it first came out instead of years later like I did.
> 
> I have FFXIII-2 and SCV this Tuesday, Blazblue in a few more weeks, Abyss 3D on the same fucking day as Blazblue I believe, and Street Fighter x Tekken as well as Neptunia MK2.
> 
> ...



Funny think is besides Abyss 3D and FFF13 I haven't even noticed/cared about the rest of the games you listed. I like the fact that even games I don't care for are coming out in bundles. My list is twice as long...I R Fucked.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Exactly. I always wanted to finish it but I never had the time to. Man I wish I got Persona 3 and 4 when it first came out instead of years later like I did.
> 
> I have FFXIII-2 and SCV this Tuesday, Blazblue in a few more weeks, Abyss 3D on the same fucking day as Blazblue I believe, and Street Fighter x Tekken as well as Neptunia MK2.
> 
> ...



So much shit on your plate, I got a lot of shit on my agenda too so I can't really talk.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn dude I've been talking about SCV in this forum all damn week. It comes out on Tuesday.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm looking forward to:
Abyss 3D
Kingdoms of Amalur

I will assume the rest is crap.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Funny think is besides Abyss 3D and FFF13 I haven't even noticed/cared about the rest of the games you listed. *I like the fact that even games I don't care for are coming out in bundles.* My list is twice as long...I R Fucked.


And this piss me off. The games I listed aren't even all of them.

Do publishers of non AAA games have to put their shit back to back or on the same fucking day? I wouldn't mind if one of these games get pushed back to the summer or something goddammit. Shit I know its income tax time but I'm not trying to use up all my income tax for video games, I'm trying to get a HDTV and Fate/Stay Night game in mint condition from Japan.



Mura said:


> So much shit on your plate, I got a lot of shit on my agenda too so I can't really talk.



Too many games. 

Too many hentais to watch. 

Too many animes on Netflix to watch.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Too many* animes on Netflix to watch*.



You best not be watching that dubbed stuff.

Unless its one of the following:
Trigun
FMA
Cowboy Bebop
Baccano!
Claymore


Ahh fuck it, dubs aren't too bad anymore. 
And watch Baccano!, I know that shits on Netflix.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> And this piss me off. The games I listed aren't even all of them.
> 
> Do publishers of non AAA games have to put their shit back to back or on the same fucking day? I wouldn't mind if one of these games get pushed back to the summer or something goddammit. Shit I know its income tax time but I'm not trying to use up all my income tax for video games, I'm trying to get a HDTV and Fate/Stay Night game in mint condition from Japan.
> 
> ...



I gonna say a cliche'd saying that is said in sports.

Its a problem you'd love to have.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You best not be watching that dubbed stuff.
> 
> Unless its one of the following:
> Trigun
> ...


Samurai champloo as well.
[YOUTUBE]4OuRajFzMYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh yep, Samurai Champloo dub is good. That's actually the case with most samurai shows actually.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> And this piss me off. The games I listed aren't even all of them.
> 
> Do publishers of non AAA games have to put their shit back to back or on the same fucking day? I wouldn't mind if one of these games get pushed back to the summer or something goddammit. Shit I know its income tax time but I'm not trying to use up all my income tax for video games, I'm trying to get a HDTV and Fate/Stay Night game in mint condition from Japan.
> 
> ...



Cause usually if buy one you'll buy two same day. I'm only buying two games next two months. It was very hard to choose lol. 



Gnome said:


> I'm looking forward to:
> Abyss 3D
> Kingdoms of Amalur
> 
> I will assume the rest is crap.



Darkness 2 demo was great, try it out. 
Jak and Daxter collection baby! 
Resident Evil Revelations 
Twisted Metal (OMFG!!!) 
Syndicate (Looks good!) 
Devil Suvivor 2 
Binary Domain (Looks stupid fun) 
Mass Effect 3 
Silent Hill Collection 
Silent Hill Downpour 
Blades of Time (Looks ok...)
Yakuza 5 (Fuck yez) 
Resident Evil Operation (Looks ok) 
Ninja Fucking Gaiden 3
Dragon's Dogma

And that's it till April! Got lots to play!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2012)

Meh, I didn't think english mugen fit his character.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Cause usually if buy one you'll buy two same day. I'm only buying two games next two months. It was very hard to choose lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only Jak game I really enjoyed a lot was the first. 
Never played Twisted Metal

And the rest is pretty much all after Feb.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura'd like Baccano

he enjoys it's inferior sister DRRR


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Mura said:


> I gonna say a cliche'd saying that is said in sports.
> 
> Its a problem you'd love to have.


True...when you think about it, if that's my biggest problem you can say I have it good...well ok.

Still a poor man though. 



crazymtf said:


> Cause usually if buy one you'll buy two same day. I'm only buying two games next two months. It was very hard to choose lol.



I need to learn some restraint. I know I like collecting games and all but I don't need to buy every niche Japanese game....cept for Fate/Stay Night. I need that in my collection. Gonna cost me over 100 though, but I need it.

I started Baccano but I dropped it for Darker than Black and Gunslinger Girls.

And Gnome...I love english dubs...albeit a bit more than subs.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

Claire Stanfield > Every Character in DRRR.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Oh yep, Samurai Champloo dub is good. That's actually the case with most samurai shows actually.



[YOUTUBE]sqko1nIns4Y[/YOUTUBE]
also on netflix, so is gurren laggan.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh and...I'm just going to leave this here....



....

I've read much more than that but I need to think back further on what I read so I can add it.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

>Dropping Baccano
>Picking up Gunslinger girls

I'm not even surprised any more


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura, why did you link your kink list?


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

To be fair, I only watched the opening of Baccano then dropped it. Prohibition era stuff...ugh. I'm still going to give it a shot though one of these days.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

That's quite a list for until April, crazymtf. Though only a handful of those I'm going to really get into and only one of them I'm buying. Also looking towards Tomb Raider, BioShock Infinite, and RE6.

Also, I'm proud of Zenieth having a Shin Angyo Onshi set.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks at completed list.
> All hentai

Oh Esua.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

SAO is quality 100%


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Looks at completed list.
> > All hentai
> 
> Oh Esua.


The other day when I said I read much more hentai doujinshi to completion than regular mangas...


...I wasn't kidding. I still have more to add, particularly some stuff from Kisaragi Gunma and P-collection and Finecraft69.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2012)

My currently reading manga list far outdoes my completed.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

I still need to read it, but fucking Bakuman is slowing me down because its kind of boring where I'm at and the chapters are long for 20 pages.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh and...I'm just going to leave this here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esua what is wrong with you?


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> SAO is quality 100%



It is the only thing in this world that is quality 100%.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone here who's not read SAO should drop what their reading and correct their lives.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

SAO is better than most literature, even.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

I started reading SAO, then my heroin addiction went away.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I started reading SAO, then my heroine addiction went away.



It did the same for my cocaine addiction.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

Munsu is the kind of friend Kiritsugu wishes he was.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Everyone wishes they were Munsu.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

Read SAO and watch your pedophilia become like a bad dream Esua


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

I had a friend who had cancer.

He read SAO and the cancer went into remission. _Forever_.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Kiritsugu is so badass he even got dudes (Kirei) as well as hot bitches on his dick.

EDIT: Pedophillia? The fuck you on Gnome?


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Another friend of mine couldn't read.

He opened Shin Angyo Onshi, and suddenly he could. _Forever_.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Kiritsugu is so badass he even got dudes (Kirei) as well as hot bitches on his dick.



[YOUTUBE]itLNLdkdC50[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

My brother couldn't walk - lost his legs in the war.

After reading the first chapter of Shin Angyo Onshi, his legs grew back.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

Like I said

Munsu is the kind of friend Kiritsugu aspires to be.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Osama Bin Laden wasn't actually killed by black operatives.

He was given a copy of Shin Angyo Onshi and his mind exploded.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok, how the fuck did we started talking about Shin Angry Oshit?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

Question is, why weren't we talking about it sooner?


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Won Sul will make you cry, Sando will make you cry, Munsu will make you cry, and it will all make you a better man.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

@Gnome

Because....I don't care? 

Yeah, thats it. If you are going to wank to it, at least explain why its the second coming of Tupac.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

>Second coming of Tupac

y u so insultin?


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> @Gnome
> 
> Because....I don't care?
> 
> Yeah, thats it. If you are going to wank to it, at least explain why its the second coming of Tupac.


It has the best characters this side of anything, and I mean that less in a "they are cool" kinda way, and more in a "they have depth and are interesting" kinda way, but they are also cool as fuck. I don't even read manga anymore, because there is no point after SAO.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Shin Angyo Onshi made me stop wanting to be a writer.

Because after that, there's just nothing left in this world.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Shin Angyo Onshi made me want to be a writer, but then I realized what I wanted to write was just a worse version of SAO.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

First chapter alone is better than half of the manga you've read in life Esua

edit: And that's me giving you the benefit of the doubt of manga you've read.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

I had a friend who was Catholic.

After reading Shin Angyo Onshi, he became an atheist. Shin Angyo Onshi saved the rest of his life.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Munsu is the kind of friend Kiritsugu wishes he was.



What you talking about. You know Munsu is Kiritsugu's long lost ancient Korean relative. 



Praetor said:


> Won Sul will make you cry, Sando will make you cry, Munsu will make you cry, and it will all make you a better man.



Won Sul too hardcore to stay dead.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

"WWJD" was originally supposed to be "WWSAOD"

But people found looking up to utopian ideals was too depressing as they would never be achieved. So they had to settle for Jesus.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

How many times did you cry the first time reading it, and don't say zero, because if you do I'll know you are a liar.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> Shin Angyo Onshi made me stop wanting to be a writer.
> 
> Because after that, there's just nothing left in this world.



And with this, I'm changing subjects.


Where...the...fuck...is my BLACK ROCK SHOOTER RPG NIS!!? WHERE IS IT FOOL!??

After watching BRS OVA and reading a bit of the manga, I'm a fan now....I want everything Black Rock Shooter related like with Fate/Stay Night and Evangelion.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

More like Kiritsugu's long lost Korean superior


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> And with this, I'm changing subjects.
> 
> 
> Where...the...fuck...is my BLACK ROCK SHOOTER RPG NIS!!? WHERE IS IT FOOL!??
> ...



You know a BRS anime is starting tomorrow, right?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

SAO is so good that it makes Korea an ideal country.

just it by itself.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Praetor said:


> How many times did you cry the first time reading it, and don't say zero, because if you do I'll know you are a liar.



I cried five times at the ending _alone_.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura tried to change the thread topic, but SAO wouldn't let him.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> And with this, I'm changing subjects.
> 
> 
> Where...the...fuck...is my BLACK ROCK SHOOTER RPG NIS!!? WHERE IS IT FOOL!??
> ...


The only Fate thingy I know anything about is the PSP game. It was really good as far as rock/paper/scissors simulators go.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Shin Angyo Onshi made Chuck Norris cry.

He finally met his match.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Mura said:


> You know a BRS anime is starting tomorrow, right?



...no....

Dammit. I'm putting Panty on hiatus. 

I'm so hyped...you made my night brah.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> ...no....
> 
> Dammit. I'm putting Panty on hiatus.
> 
> I'm so hyped...you made my night brah.



Only set to have 8 episodes though.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Praetor said:


> The only Fate thingy I know anything about is the PSP game. It was really good as far as rock/paper/scissors simulators go.



I figured from your avatar you liked Fate/EXTRA.

You should play Fate/Stay Night. It will grow hair on your chest and deepen your voice.

Nah in all seriousness its a pretty good visual novel. Story is well written, characters are awesome, sex scenes are fucking funny as shit, overall good.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> I cried five times at the ending _alone_.


One at the Sando part, once at the Aji Tae fight, once again at the very end.

It should be noted if you start Blue from Cowboy Bebop right after the conclusion of the Aji Tae fight, it syncs up fucking PERFECTLY with the rest of the manga.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> I figured from your avatar you liked Fate/EXTRA.
> 
> You should play Fate/Stay Night.
> 
> It will grow hair on your chest and deepen your voice.


I dunno. I'm not big on fuckgames, even if there was ONE I liked...


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

Ondal and Pyeonggang - Tears
Legend of Hong Gildong - Bitch Tears
Hoe Gwang Bang Jo - LIL BABY BITCH TEARS
Deeply Rooted tree - The source of the ocean.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

I had to cycle through the entire end of the fight with Aji Tae at least six times. Was just so damn epic. Oh Sando... you're my hero(ine). And reading Bang Ja's note to Munsu... oh God... I can't stop crying just thinking about it.

I was also a fan of Yeongsil and Su. Marlene was pretty cool and Tae Yu... OH GOD, TAE YU... SO FUCKING EPIC.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Praetor said:


> I dunno. I'm not big on fuckgames, even if there was ONE I liked...



Its...not a fuck game.

Well, there is fucking, but it only takes up about 10% of the game, which I think there is some patch to remove them if it bothers you.

The writing for it is so bad you'll be laughing your ass off. I don't even like it for the sex, it has a lot of action and cool characters. Also, awesome soundtrack.



AND YES THE BRS ANIME SOUNDS AWWWEEEESUM!


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Now you KNOW I love my man Yeong Sil. I also thought it was hilarious that the former swordsman was able to learn pretty much the entirety of magic over the course of 3 days.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

Tae Yu was a man amongst men.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Ondal and Pyeonggang - Tears
> Legend of Hong Gildong - Bitch Tears
> Hoe Gwang Bang Jo - LIL BABY BITCH TEARS
> Deeply Rooted tree - The source of the ocean.



That feel when Won Sul dies off for good.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its...not a fuck game.
> 
> Well, there is fucking, but it only takes up about 10% of the game, which I think there is some patch to remove them if it bothers you.
> 
> ...


I dunno.
Saber seems like kinda a bitch, and I already know a lot of what happens from doing a little research on the series after enjoying Extra. All I really learned is that they should have stuck with Prototype. Gilgamesh looked cooler, Arthur seemed likable, etc.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

Aji Tae is one of the most detestable and yet utterly loveable villains to ever grace paper.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

Leaving before too many spoilers.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its...not a fuck game.
> 
> Well, there is fucking, but it only takes up about 10% of the game, which I think there is some patch to remove them if it bothers you.
> 
> ...



It was announced that the BRS anime would be released worldwide in 8 languages.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Aji Tae is one of the most detestable and yet utterly loveable villains to ever grace paper.


Fuck that man. Literally and figuratively. I have never hated, yet been so attracted to any character ever.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Praetor said:


> I dunno.
> *Saber seems like kinda a bitch*, and I already know a lot of what happens from doing a little research on the series after enjoying Extra. All I really learned is that they should have stuck with Prototype. Gilgamesh looked cooler, Arthur seemed likable, etc.



She...really isn't. Far from it I say.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2012)

Praetor said:


> I dunno.
> *Saber seems like kinda a bitch,* and I already know a lot of what happens from doing a little research on the series after enjoying Extra. All I really learned is that they should have stuck with Prototype. Gilgamesh looked cooler, Arthur seemed likable, etc.



We talking about Miss. Arturia Pendragon?


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> She...really isn't. Far from it I say.


I couldn't understand what she was saying in the PSP fighting game, but she sounded like one.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Mura said:


> It was announced that the BRS anime would be released worldwide in 8 languages.





This is going to be so dope.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> We talking about Miss. Arturia Pendragon?


Yep. You won't see me complaining about Nero or Gawain, and I think they're the only other two Sabers outside of canceled projects.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> Shin Angyo Onshi made Chuck Norris cry.
> 
> He finally met his match.


You damn thought ninja.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2012)

Motherfuckers in here don't know about fate/prototype.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Praetor said:


> I couldn't understand what she was saying in the PSP fighting game, but she sounded like one.



Yeaaahh, Fate/Unlimted Codes don't cover nearly everything from Fate/Stay Night, hell it bastardizes quite a bit of the plot.

Saber is pretty cool. None of the main females like Saber, Rin, and Sakura are bitches...although Rin borders it on Sakura's route. Rin irked me in that route.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's quite a list for until April, crazymtf. Though only a handful of those I'm going to really get into and only one of them I'm buying. Also looking towards Tomb Raider, BioShock Infinite, and RE6.
> 
> Also, I'm proud of Zenieth having a Shin Angyo Onshi set.



Indeed. Life of a reviewer. 

And did I hear SAO MENTIONED!?* SIG and AVT CHANGE back to 2007! *


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2012)

Mura said:


> Motherfuckers in here don't know about fate/prototype.



Watched the first 3 episodes wasn't good.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Mura said:


> Motherfuckers in here don't know about fate/prototype.


I just brought it up. Gilgamesh and Saber looked waaaaay better in that one.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Indeed. Life of a reviewer.
> 
> And did I hear SAO MENTIONED!?* SIG and AVT CHANGE back to 2007! *



Ok fuck this. Dropping everything, reading SAO.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeaaahh, Fate/Unlimted Codes don't cover nearly everything from Fate/Stay Night, hell it bastardizes quite a bit of the plot.
> 
> Saber is pretty cool. None of the main females like Saber, Rin, and Sakura are bitches...although Rin borders it on Sakura's route. Rin irked me in that route.


Rin was bland as hell in Fate/Extra, but she was better than Rani.

How many fucking JRPG characters do I need to teach "what it means to be human?" You'd think they'd tutor each other or something.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Watched the first 3 episodes wasn't good.



Fate/prototype doesn't have more than one episode.

Know what you talk about before you bring it up.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Praetor said:


> Yep. You won't see me complaining about Nero or Gawain, and I think they're the only other *two Sabers* outside of canceled projects.


No...what? What?


The original Saber introduced is King Arthur Arturia



From Fate/Stay Night.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> No...what? What?
> 
> 
> The main Saber is King Arthur Arturia


Yes, I'm aware. She's in Fate/Zero and Night. Nero and Gawain were both in Fate/Extra, and were both Sabers.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Praetor said:


> Rin was bland as hell in Fate/Extra, but she was better than Rani.
> 
> How many fucking JRPG characters do I need to teach "what it means to be human?" You'd think they'd tutor each other or something.



Rin is much cooler in Fate/Stay Night, much cooler and cuter. And her Servant is Archer, the same Archer you can play with in EXTRA.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

SAO you bastards


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2012)

Rin is badass in heaven's feel.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Rin is much cooler in Fate/Stay Night, much cooler and cuter. And her Servant is Archer, the same Archer you can play with in EXTRA.


I dunno if I'd like Archer very much if I didn't get to bro with him. I didn't like him very much until about 2/3s of the way through and I was like "wait, when did we become best friends?" If he was just going about his business I probably wouldn't have cared for him much.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> SAO you bastards


My favorite part is the motherfucking flying knee.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 29, 2012)

Whats this I hear about a BRS anime?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

Archer's one of the Best Type Moon antagonists.

But I digress

SAO and improve your lives.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Mura said:


> Rin is badass in heaven's feel.



I was feeling for Sakura in that route so Rin's stance in that route pissed me off. I wanted Shirou to bitch slap her. Shirou in Heaven's feel is my favorite by far. Although Rin made up for it at the end with her badass moment.

I've grown to like UBW a bit more though, although being the Illya fan I am, her fate in that game irks me. She got Fatalitied.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Ok fuck this. Dropping everything, reading SAO.



Dude SAO is on Berserk level status. And as much as I love Berserk, SAO feels complete where's Berserk is now hitting filler to the point it's getting annoying. Enjoy SAO cause it's so well fucking written and so amazing. There's maybe two slow parts in the whole manga. But that ending. DAT BATTLE. OMFG what an amazing piece of work.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Archer's one of the Best Type Moon antagonists.
> 
> But I digress
> 
> SAO and improve your lives.



Archer is bros with the White Void himself. Canon fact.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2012)

Kyubey+gilgamesh=win.

@teen ryu


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Extra had the best Saber, but it also had the best Caster.

I hate her. I hate everything about her. I hate her design, her voice, I hate her play style, what she says, what she does, everything.
That being said, hating her is damn fun, so it's all good.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Praetor said:


> I dunno if I'd like Archer very much if I didn't get to bro with him. I didn't like him very much until about 2/3s of the way through and I was like "wait, when did we become best friends?" If he was just going about his business I probably wouldn't have cared for him much.



His character in Stay Night is similar in personality but otherwise completely different. He has the best theme song ever though....which you've most likely heard the remix of in EXTRA when he did is Noble Phantasm.

Note that Archer is one of the most important characters in Fate/Stay Night.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

I read Vagabond while I read SAO. I never finished Vagabond, but it was as good as SAO at times.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> His character in Stay Night is similar in personality but otherwise completely different. He has the best theme song ever though....which you've most likely heard the remix of in EXTRA when he did is Noble Phantasm.
> 
> Note that Archer is one of the most important characters in Fate/Stay Night.


I love his theme in Extra, but I don't care for the original version much.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

Vagabond is a fantastic series and the best drawn manga there is.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2012)

Praetor said:


> I love his theme in Extra, *but I don't care for the original version much*.




I wonder why......


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2012)

I fucking lost my place reading through Vagabond. Now I need to re-book mark it again.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Vagabond is a fantastic series and the best drawn manga there is.


I absolutely loved how in the early chapters it'd be like "Takezo sure is cool, isn't he?" and I was like "YEAH!" and it was like "Shut the fuck up, you don't know anything. He's a selfish idiot. Let me show you what a cool guy is," and then it did.


And yes, losing your place is really, really easy.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

So I'm not the only one who read Vagabond? 

Its so awesome. And around the time of when I read it at the comic book store was when I was reading about Miyamoto Musashi in the school library so it was even more cooler.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2012)

God Vagabond is such a fucking awesome manga too. Love the art, story, and characters. I got up to volume 26 and stopped. Gotta keep reading. 

Re-watching Death Note now. Enjoyable as the first time, though the first 25 episodes are far more well paced as expected. Still enjoyable. Plan to watch Monster next.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2012)

Praetor said:


> I absolutely loved how in the early chapters it'd be like "Takezo sure is cool, isn't he?" and I was like "YEAH!" and it was like "Shut the fuck up, you don't know anything. He's a selfish idiot. Let me show you what a cool guy is," and then it did.
> 
> 
> And yes, losing your place is really, really easy.



It was bad but not as bad as losing the bookmark to the One Piece anime where I'm somewhere IIRC in the 400's.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

I still have my Vagabond bookmark. Chapter 263, right after he finished KILLING A WHOLE FUCKING SCHOOL. It could end right there and I'd be happy.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> God Vagabond is such a fucking awesome manga too. Love the art, story, and characters. I got up to volume 26 and stopped. Gotta keep reading.
> 
> Re-watching Death Note now. Enjoyable as the first time, though the first 25 episodes are far more well paced as expected. Still enjoyable. Plan to watch Monster next.



One question....Kira or L?

Choose your answer wisely.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> One question....Kira or L?
> 
> Choose your answer wisely.



Esura, don't be starting a shitstorm.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> One question....Kira or L?
> 
> Choose your answer wisely.


How is that even a question?
Matsuda.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2012)

If you like epics like Vagabond and Berserk, read Ravages of Time. It's so so fucking good.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncSbQBW6CiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

SAO
Vagabond
JJBA
BLAME
Berserk
Dorohedoro
Biomega
Monster
Til Death Do Us Part
Red Eye

Short list, any of them'll make a man out of you
even the women.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 29, 2012)

where are all these SAO sets coming from lol?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> SAO
> Vagabond
> JJBA
> BLAME
> ...



You say the last part yet Bastard!! is not on your list.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

There's more quality manga outside of those ones, but it's a solid list to start with.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2012)

Mura said:


> Fate/prototype doesn't have more than one episode.
> 
> Know what you talk about before you bring it up.



Then what in the hell did I watch?
Oh it was staynight okay, well that sucked.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> SAO
> Vagabond
> JJBA
> BLAME
> ...


I read all except Biomega and Monster. Red eye think I began reading. Till Death do us Part is decent but I read it when it first started. Does it get better? 



Byrdman said:


> where are all these SAO sets coming from lol?



Had mine back in 2006-2007 haha.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

I know I left Bastard out, Basch. Wasn't aiming to put everything.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Since we are going retro, anyone read City Hunter? I loved that shit so much that I even watched Angel Heart anime (also awesome) and watched that City Hunter movie with Jackie Chan.

Li Xiang Ying is so dope.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Light is a homo. He's no different than any other political leader who commits violence against others to cement their own power. Also, he want from "golly i killed that guy" to "shit let's be god" over the course of 30 seconds, and it was just silly.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then what in the hell did I watch?
> Oh it was staynight okay, well that sucked.



I know F/SN wasn't good. Thats why I went the visual novel route.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Since we are going retro, anyone read City Hunter? I loved that shit so much that I even watched Angel Heart anime (also awesome) and watched that City Hunter movie with Jackie Chan.
> 
> Li Xiang Ying is so dope.



City hunter is some great shit. 

Talking about hunter. Hunter X Hunter is amazing. I gotta start watching the re-done anime.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

Light is Aji Tae, minus all the cool parts.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2012)

If you like boxing manga like HnI, read Ashita no Joe, that shit is legit.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd expect Esua to choose Light.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh my god Hajime no Ippo is probably my second favorite anime. 

Who knew people had taste on a Naruto forum. You guys make me proud


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

Basch, not mentioning RRR


----------



## Byrd (Jan 29, 2012)

If you are watching anime.. try Texhnolyze... it shits all over Death Note


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2012)

Near is best Esura.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

I hated Near even more than L.

L was a odd friend. I did feel slightly bad for him the way he died (he wanted to fuck Light) but he was an obstacle to Light that needed to be dealt with so he got dealt with.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 29, 2012)

If you are into Gundam, Try F-91.. also the ZOE anime wasn't bad... also Final Fantasy Unlimited wasn't bad either.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't really read manga or watch anime much.

I like Vagabond, SAO, Cowboy Bebop, Ouran, and Idolmaster (it's not what you think, I swear), and that's pretty much it. Miyazaka movies and stuff, but everybody likes those.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

RahXephon...its like Evangelion but there is an actual conclusion and its awesome. Watch it. Love it.

And Red Garden. Best anime I've ever saw in life.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Basch, not mentioning RRR



You never read Ashita no Joe have you. 

I started reading RRR awhile ago. It's good. But AnJ is just


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 29, 2012)

Meh, manga. I'm kinda over that right now.

Reading Miss Marple instead.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> RahXephon...its like Evangelion but there is an actual conclusion and its awesome. Watch it. Love it.



RahXephon has a better protagonist, Also check out Diebuster & Gunbuster.

GunXSword is also amazing... the final scene is freakin hilarious


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> RahXephon has a better protagonist, Also check out Diebuster & Gunbuster.
> 
> GunXSword is also amazing... the final scene is freakin hilarious



Speaking of protags, I hate Shinji soo....fucking....much. He almost singlehandedly killed Evangelion for me. I've would of punched the shit out of his dad long ago for all the bullshit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm gonna go super throwback.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq4x-cQQwoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Light is just.
> 
> 
> I felt Light's motives were just for killing all the criminals (I would of too)...at the beginning. He kind of went batshit crazy post L (maybe a bit before then when he started killing up non criminals) though but I still wanted him to succeed nonetheless. I did not like how he died though. They made him go out like a bitch.
> ...



Just? Killing is killing. No matter the motive. Do you think Dexter is a hero cause he kills killers? When all the criminals are gone. Who's the last murderer? Light...

Light deserve to die once he crossed the line and killed innocents who were trying to stop a mass murderer. You would have to put your own personal morals to the test, but Light failed mine right away. Even more so has the series went on. L made the show interesting and without him Death Note wouldn't be nearly as well made. How you can dislike L? 

L's death was wonderfully done and losing only shows that the hero doesn't always win. But make no mistake. Light is the main villian of the show. He's just as bad as anyone who was a criminal.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2012)

Well he is a lot better in the Rebuild series so...

but I have watch more anime/ anime movies than read manga plus right now I am currently playing Muv-luv VN... once you get to the Sequel the Story is intense.. I put on hold several other VN because of it lol


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

I've never seen that before.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2012)

According to the NGE nerds I know, Rebuild completely misses the point of the original series.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Just? Killing is killing. No matter the motive. Do you think Dexter is a hero cause he kills killers? When all the criminals are gone. Who's the last murderer? Light...
> 
> Light deserve to die once he crossed the line and killed innocents who were trying to stop a mass murderer. You would have to put your own personal morals to the test, but Light failed mine right away. Even more so has the series went on. L made the show interesting and without him Death Note wouldn't be nearly as well made. How you can dislike L?
> 
> L's death was wonderfully done and losing only shows that the hero doesn't always win. But make no mistake. Light is the main villian of the show. He's just as bad as anyone who was a criminal.



Because I couldn't take L seriously. He creeped me out a bit, seriously.

But I wont go too much into this and my thoughts on killing, you won't like what I'd say.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> According to the NGE nerds I know, *Rebuild completely misses the point of the original series.*



Don't give a darn. Original series' point stop making sense in the last two episodes anyways.

Rebuild is much, much, much, much better than NGE. I can't stress the _much_ part enough.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2012)

LOL.. they are mad because it focus more on Rei than Asuka.. but if they paid attention to the story.. it actually put a lot of focus unto both

but also check out Wrath of a Ninja.. one of the best Ninja theme anime


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Because I couldn't take L seriously. He creeped me out a bit, seriously.
> 
> But I wont go too much into this and my thoughts on killing, you won't like what I'd say.



L was weird. Interesting but weird, don't know why he creeped you out though. He obviously lacked social skills but he cared for people around him and fought to protect others. Nothing creepy really. Near on the other hand was a bit creepy. And far less emotional.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Rebuild Shinji is pretty likeable, same applies to Rei and Asuka becoming more likeable as well.

Not many liked original Shinji, including me, Ayato on the other hand was very likeable.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> LOL.. they are mad because it focus more on Rei than Asuka.. but if they paid attention to the story.. it actually put a lot of focus unto both
> 
> but also check out Wrath of a Ninja.. one of the best Ninja theme anime


Rei is much more likable in Rebuild too.

As much as I liked Rei appearance wise, I hated her as a character in NGE. Total bitch she was.



crazymtf said:


> L was weird. Interesting but weird, don't know why he creeped you out though. He obviously lacked social skills but he cared for people around him and fought to protect others. Nothing creepy really. Near on the other hand was a bit creepy. And far less emotional.


Mostly because his posture, the usage of his foot for stuff his foot should not be touching, he looks like he haven't slept in three weeks, and he looks like a Japanese Kurt Kobain.


Sephiroth said:


> Rebuild Shinji is pretty likeable, same applies to Rei and Asuka becoming more likeable as well.
> 
> Not many liked original Shinji, including me, Ayato on the other hand was very likeable.


Shinji was a bit better in Rebuild though.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 30, 2012)

I never liked L much. His "wacky" traits felt forced. He was just a less cool Radical Edward.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Needs more Mari, best Eva pilot of the series.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 30, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> LOL.. they are mad because it focus more on Rei than Asuka.. but if they paid attention to the story.. it actually put a lot of focus unto both
> 
> but also check out *Wrath of a Ninja*.. one of the best Ninja theme anime



> 90's anime

Me just looking at the artstyle without looking further, I can already guess it goes in the heavy blood & gore. Maybe some sexualized women if it has them.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Needs more Mari, best Eva pilot of the series.



She is batshit crazy though imo.

More people need to watch Red Garden and Murder Princess. I swear I feel like the only person who watched those animes.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> > 90's anime
> 
> Me just looking atthe artstyle without looking further, I can already guess it goes in the heavy blood & gore. Maybe some sexualized women if it has them.



That's the best kind. 

Fuck all late 2000s stuff.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> > 90's anime
> 
> Me just looking at the artstyle without looking further, I can already guess it goes in the heavy blood & gore. Maybe some sexualized women if it has them.



lol yep... the main ninja is a female so


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> That's the best kind.
> 
> Fuck all late 2000s stuff.



mfw my mom's boyfriend knows about Legend of the Overfiend.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2012)

Praetor said:


> I never liked L much. His "wacky" traits felt forced. He was just a less cool Radical Edward.



Funny you say that, I fucking hate Edward. Only character in Bebop I hate haha. 

L felt natural to me. Smart, cunning, and weird. Traits worked with him well and nothing felt forced to me. Near felt a bit to much like a copy but not as...brave. He took the safe route. But he is a live and L is not, so yeah that works haha. 

Mello = Waste of a character.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> She is batshit crazy though imo.



That's a good thing for a pilot some times.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Avh1D665IAM[/YOUTUBE]

Some people call this a Ninja Scroll rip off.. not knowing it came out way before Ninja Scroll lol


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 30, 2012)

Wondering which JRPG to buy(JP version).


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Wondering which JRPG to buy(JP version).



Tales of Vesperia PS3?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 30, 2012)

> Pic


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

SAO is the sexiest thing in the world.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

>NGE dumbasses say Rebuild misses the point
>NGE director says rebuild was the actual point
>LOL


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> > Pic



Fuck I wish I had that copy of La Blue Girl in my hand.

My parents are the same way though. They are the reason I got to watch Crying Freeman and Golgo 13 as a child.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Gif version, yay. :33


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 30, 2012)

> Queen's Blade initially appeared through Netflix streaming in the Fall of 2010 with a *Y7 FV* rating. Yes, that implies the series is suitable for children age 7 or higher, but has a cautionary rating for "fantasy violence."


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh boy, I would of loved to see the faces of the parents who put that on for their little boy. 

Speaking of that, I remember my elder brother recorded porn on my Lion King tape when I was kid without my knowledge so when I put in Lion King to watch with my grandma, boom porn. 

I got my ass whooped for it. I'm still pissed about that.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

Queen's Blade

:uva


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh boy, I would of loved to see the faces of the parents who put that on for their little boy.
> 
> Speaking of that, I remember my elder brother recorded porn on my Lion King tape when I was kid without my knowledge so when I put in Lion King to watch with my grandma, boom porn.
> 
> I got my ass whooped for it. I'm still pissed about that.



That sounds pretty funny actually.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

When I first watched Queen's Blade, I was impressed. Good anime.

Lena vs Claudette was that epic moment. After Lena's training she was ready to whoop ass and take name. 

Lena The Wandering Warrior is the bestest!! Queen's Blade is awesome! 9.5/10!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

:gag                          .


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 30, 2012)

So much quality in here...brings tears to my eyes. I've heard of, and started reading Some of the manga in that list, and they were good. Death note, I couldn't get into. For whatever reason, it didn't appeal too much to me. 

Speaking of 90's... 

Howlings Moving Castle, 
Princess Monomoke
Spirited away (one of the first anime movies I watched, Ironically it was on Amc)


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> That sounds pretty funny actually.



My ass didn't find it funny.

As an adult now, I can show my brother "tough love" for that bullshit now.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 30, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> So much quality in here...brings tears to my eyes. I've heard of, and started reading Some of the manga in that list, and they were good. Death note, I couldn't get into. For whatever reason, it didn't appeal too much to me.
> 
> Speaking of 90's...
> 
> ...



These 2 aren't from the 90's. More like early 2000's.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2012)

Rather watch Xena warrior princess


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> :gag                          .


Queen's Blade is some quality anime.

Ass and titties aside...which I love...I actually liked the characters and the plot despite how simple it was. Also, animation was off the charts. And the opening is so badass. Just a good anime all around. It satisfies my anime titty needs and anime action needs. 


TeenRyu said:


> So much quality in here...brings tears to my eyes. I've heard of, and started reading Some of the manga in that list, and they were good. Death note, I couldn't get into. For whatever reason, it didn't appeal too much to me.
> 
> Speaking of 90's...
> 
> ...



I love Princess Mononoke. First Ghibli film I watched. Then it was Kiki's Delivery Service. Never saw Spirited Away or Moving Castle yet.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 30, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> These 2 aren't from the 90's. More like early 2000's.



Were they?  I remember watching them when I was a bit younger, I'd say late 90's I would assume. Still good quality anime movies. 

Edit: Oh wow, they were. Regardless, still good shit.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> SAO is the sexiest thing in the world.


Sometimes I wish I was a girl so I could have sex fantasies about Munsu. I could do it now, but he's not gay and I do not have the authority to make him so.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 30, 2012)

Neighbor Totoro.


Fucking. Lupin the III.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Queen's Blade is some quality anime.
> 
> Ass and titties aside...which I love...I actually liked the characters and the plot despite how simple it was. Also, animation was off the charts. And the opening is so badass. Just a good anime all around. It satisfies my anime titty needs and anime action needs.



Watching with your pants off may have effected your judgement.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm almost positive I've seen Tototro, and I know I've seen Kiki, but I don't remember anything about either of them.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 30, 2012)

Also, I don't care what anyone thinks; movies with animations like The girl who leaped through time, anime's who have that feeling of the older fashion always appeal to me. I love my badass and kickass manga's and anime, but sometimes I like the down to earth, simplistic ones with a splash of unrealistic in it like that, or my Simple romance ones. 

Oh, and don't forget Ronin Warriors.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 30, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> Also, I don't care what anyone thinks; movies with animations like The girl who leaped through time, anime's who have that feeling of the older fashion always appeal to me. I love my badass and kickass manga's and anime, but sometimes I like the down to earth, simplistic ones with a splash of unrealistic in it like that, or my Simple romance ones.


Dog, you got nothing to worry about on that one.

Try explaining to somebody that Idolmaster isn't as fucked as it sounds. It doesn't work.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 30, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> Also, I don't care what anyone thinks; movies with animations like The girl who leaped through time, anime's who have that feeling of the older fashion always appeal to me. I love my badass and kickass manga's and anime, but sometimes I like the down to earth, simplistic ones with a splash of unrealistic in it like that, or my Simple romance ones.
> 
> Oh, and don't forget Ronin Warriors.



There's something nostalgic about watching anime with 90's style animation.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 30, 2012)

^ Fair enough. I feel like Getting My collection started of 90's Anime, Even though I don't have the money yet.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 30, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> There's something nostalgic about watching anime with 90's style animation.



Right? you can't quite pin point it, but it just brings you in, and its so...good. nothing extravagant, just plain good all around. something you can watch countless times and never get bored with.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> Neighbor Totoro.
> 
> 
> Fucking. Lupin the III.


I only ever watched Castle of Cagliostro and it was so funny and retro.


Sephiroth said:


> Watching with your pants off may have effected your judgement.


Who faps to Queen Blade? I don't. Probably teenagers or something. I need more than just titty shots to get off nowadays. 

I was sick when I watched it anyways so I was bundled up in a blanket drinking hot tea. 



TeenRyu said:


> Oh, and don't forget_ *Ronin Warriors*_.



You are a good person.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2012)

90's offered me Gundam F-91 the movie and Macross II... as well as Venus Wars...

All three of these movies had amazing finales


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Is it wrong that the only Gundam I watched was Gundam Wing and Gundam Wing Endless Waltz?

I love me some Tenchi Muyo and Sailor Moon though. They need to bring these back, especially Sailor Moon...done by Bones or ufotable.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Who faps to Queen Blade? I don't. Probably teenagers or something. I need more than just titty shots to get off nowadays.
> 
> I was sick when I watched it anyways so I was bundled up in a blanket drinking hot tea. p



Then I don't know how you...nevermind.


Ronin Warriors was indeed awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Is it wrong that the only Gundam I watched was Gundam Wing and Gundam Wing Endless Waltz?



Go watch 08th MS Team, do it.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Is it wrong that the only Gundam I watched was Gundam Wing and Gundam Wing Endless Waltz?
> 
> I love me some Tenchi Muyo and Sailor Moon though. They need to bring these back, especially Sailor Moon...done by Bones or ufotable.



Watch the rest except for SEED and anything related...

I enjoyed F-91 especially the finale of it.. G Gundam is worth watching too... then there are the others



> Go watch 08th MS Team, do it.



totally forget about this.. back in the days where Gundam was producing excellent work


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 30, 2012)

any good rpgs come out lately for the ps3 or 3ds?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

SEED is really the only the anime I hate.

Kira Yamato makes Shinji completely bearable in comparison, only anime character I have actual hatred for.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> any good rpgs come out lately for the ps3 or 3ds?



FFXIII-2 Tuesday, Tales of the Abyss 3D Feb 14th I believe.


I need to finish watching K-ON! btw.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Also if you liked Light Esura, you may enjoy Code Geass if you haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2012)

SEED was awful... had a chance to become good but fail hard.. wasn't even able to gasp War like the other Gundams


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Also if you liked Light Esura, you may enjoy Code Geass if you haven't watched it yet.



Found it deathly boring. Dropped it ages ago.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Found it deathly boring. Dropped it ages ago.



Oh yeah? It's only an okay show any way.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm salty though, no one watched Red Garden or Le Chevalier D'Eon.

Red Garden made me shed man tears.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

I have not watched those, but I like the artstyle surprisingly, maybe when I can watch animu again. 

So many things I've watched that nobody has seen though.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

List and we shall see.

I watched a lot of craziness in my childhood.

Oh, and Red Garden is somewhat unique because the characters' dialogue is animated after the work of the voice cast, synchronizing the animation with the voice actors' voices.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I watched a lot of craziness in my childhood.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> List and we shall see.



Are we simply talking kind obscure? Fight Iczer-1, Betterman, Gungrave(Great), Brain Powered(Horrible), Angelic Layer(Great) to name some.

Though I can go deeper like Heat Guy J and Quiet Country Cafe.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Heat Guy J was just weird.

People should watch:
Eve No Jikan
Desert Punk
Welcome to the NHK
Karas
X'amd (might be too odd for some)
Great Teacher Onizuka


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Are we simply talking kind obscure? Fight Iczer-1, Betterman, Gungrave(Great), Brain Powered(Horrible), Angelic Layer(Great) to name some.
> 
> Though I can go deeper like Heat Guy J and Quiet Country Cafe.



You win, I never saw those.

Although Heat Guy J and Gungrave is on Netflix and I remember seeing Angelic Layer in a Preview book back in the day.



Gnome said:


> Heat Guy J was just weird.
> 
> People should watch:
> Eve No Jikan
> ...


I love Desert Punk and Karas, although the ending to Desert Punk was fucked up.

X'amd is on Netflix. How odd is it?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

It's odd in an NGE kind of way, makes more sense near the end than NGE does though.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

GTO is the shit. And I read 15 chapters of SAO last night, good so far.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 30, 2012)

I picked up Desert Punk on a whim, that shit was awesome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

Ogre Battle 64, baby.

Been playing that this weekend. Man that game is fun.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey old man, I need some recommendations on old RPG's.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Gnome, he probably can't remember them.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

You can't expect anything from the elderly these days


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Hey old man, I need some recommendations on old RPG's.


Well you're going to need to be more specific. I could recommend that you play the oroginal Phantasy Star series on the Sega Genesis. 

But maybe you don't want a Genesis game. Or maybe you already played Phantasy Star.  

I could recommend you play Romancing Saga III on the SNES, which is an underrated gem. But maybe you don't know how to apply an English patch to a game.


Esura said:


> Gnome, he probably can't remember them.


  

Old RPGs are my specialty.


Now, let's see here... 


I can't remember.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Anything I can emulate. And just assume I haven't played like any, because I've barely played any.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice, gonna check it out.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

SAO is still the only one worth while.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Anything I can emulate. And just assume I haven't played like any, because I've barely played any.


 The two afformentioned games you can emulate.

If I had to recommend games it would be based on quality. Given that, I'll list the highest quality RPGs for the *SNES* first:

Romancing Saga 3
Seiken Densetsu 3
Final Fantasy V
Dragon Quest VI
Bahamut's Lagoon
Dragon Quest V
Dragon Quest IV
Treasure Hunter G
Treasure of the Rudras (Rudra no Hihou)
Mystic Ark
Ancient Magic
Lunar Orb 2

I have them listed in general quality. Also note that these are only Japanese games with fan translations. For mainstream stuff you can find lists online/are probably familiar with them already.

Here the *Genesis* ones:

Phantasy Star 1 - IV
Shining Force (any of the games--they are basically all the same game)
Landstalker (more of an adventure game, but I like it)
Magic Warrior
Soliel
Beyond Oasis

These I have listed randomly as there aren't that many Genesis RPGs and even fewer really good ones.

*NES*:

Final Fantasy III
Legacy of the Wizard (think platformer with lots of puzzles and light RPG elements)
Ys III
Ys II
Zelda 2
Zelda (another adventure game)
Solstice (this is an interesting one; not at all an RPG but you should play it anyway)
Dragon Warrior 1 - III

*Turbo Grafx 16*

Neutopia
Neutopia II
Dungeon Explorer


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

I doubt I'll get to half of those games, but some I shall play.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 30, 2012)

Nomura is working on another game and Versus isn't even out. ALL I KNOW IS THAT THIS SHIT BETTER BE KHIII OR AMA /CUT.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

FFvsXIII further confirmed as vaporware.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Please don't be KHIII, please don't be KHIII...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts II-2.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts: Precious Chocolate Precipice.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts: Lyrical Service Dissonance


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts: Glamoring Glistening Glee.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts: I before E except after C


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts: Unless sounded like A as in Neighbor or Weigh.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> FFvsXIII further confirmed as vaporware.



It is trying to beat, Duke Nukem's development life cycle but only stick to 1 developer.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

So they're trying to make it shit on purpose. Cool, cool.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

What I'm getting from this:

They ran out of money for making another 10 vsXIII trailers, so they're making some shovelware KH game.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 30, 2012)

You can blame FFXIV's downfall as the reason why they lost so much money, so they are  cutting back on some game's developments.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

And they decided FFXIII-2 and FFXIII-3 were more important.

Yup, sounds like Square.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 30, 2012)

There you go, now you understand.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

And you can blame 14's downfall on Square being lazy fucks.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 30, 2012)

They wanted to be edgy and complex and "We are not going to hold your hands through this MMO experience" kinda thing.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

More like

"Let's copy and paste 11, those fuckers'll never know the difference."


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

And they didn't!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I doubt I'll get to half of those games, but some I shall play.


 Focus on the top-tier ones then. They are the most fun anyway.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 30, 2012)

this is too funny


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm expecting this phone call about my income tax and why did Gamestop call me with a recording of Ivy Valentine letting me know about my preorder of SCV?

Scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm expecting this phone call about my income tax and why did Gamestop call me with a recording of Ivy Valentine letting me know about my preorder of SCV?
> 
> Scared the shit out of me.



lol they're doing voice recordings for gameorders now.

Reminds me of NY Jets coach rex ryan calling fans to order they season tickets.:


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm expecting this phone call about my income tax and why did Gamestop call me with a recording of Ivy Valentine letting me know about my preorder of SCV?
> 
> Scared the shit out of me.



That is pretty awesome.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 30, 2012)

Does Ivy have less clothing this one? She naked in this iteration?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

She wears a Bayonetta outfit, looks pretty neat.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Mura said:


> lol they're doing voice recordings for gameorders now.
> 
> Reminds me of NY Jets coach rex ryan calling fans to order they season tickets.:



Ivy sounded hot but it was so fucking random. I have caller ID and it didn't say Gamestop on it either like it would normally if Gamestop called.



Sephiroth said:


> That is pretty awesome.



I froze for like a split second then I was going to cuss out whomever playing pranks. 


Lee Min Jung said:


> Does Ivy have less clothing this one? She naked in this iteration?



Shes actually is a bit more covered up in this one.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ivy sounded hot but it was so fucking random. I have caller ID and it didn't say Gamestop on it either like it would normally if Gamestop called.



If it didn't say gamestop, are you sure it was them?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, I played an RPG this weekend.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Mura said:


> If it didn't say gamestop, are you sure it was them?



Um....cause she mentioned I preordered SCV from Gamestop and some other shit like how SCV got this and that and this.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Um....cause she mentioned I preordered SCV from Gamestop and some other shit like how SCV got this and that and this.



Alright, because I would think it would show up on your caller ID. Does for me at least.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

I hate gamestop, they always try to sell you shit. Now they're calling people


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 30, 2012)

Gnome, they usually call you about your preorder.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm torn between beating Ogre Battle and playing Ogre Battle 64.

On one hand, Ogre Battle is harder and you can fast forward more in ZSNES than you can in Project64 (though you can do so). Makes shit quick.

On the other hand, the maps in Ogre Battle are starting to get insanely huge.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Shes actually is a bit more covered up in this one.



Dunno if I should be disappointed or relieved.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Mura said:


> Alright, because I would think it would show up on your caller ID. Does for me at least.


I'm checking my history and....only a bunch of numbers show up where the name should be.


Gnome said:


> I hate gamestop, they always try to sell you shit. Now they're calling people



Best Buy is doing the exact same thing with Dampiere I've read.

Its not just Gamestop, its pretty much any place that's trying to make money.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh well, at least they called to remind you just in case. Random question esura but I thought you were gonna change your set?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

If you preorder you'd think the person is looking forward to the game enough to know when its coming out.
>common sense.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Mura said:


> Oh well, at least they called to remind you just in case. Random question esura but I thought you were gonna change your set?



I'm making it as we speak, or at least looking for a decent render for either...


Otonashi Saya

Isayama Yomi

Tsuchimiya Kagura

Ayanami Rei

Tohsaka Rin

Saber Arturia

Tifa Lockheart

Lightning
I can't choose which babe to represent me and Unlimited Esura Works Studio!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 30, 2012)

I would say saya only because I'm a Blood fan. Check out the newest blood anime, Blood-C.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Mura said:


> I would say saya only because *I'm a Blood fan*. Check out the newest blood anime, Blood-C.





Finally, another one. 

Since you a fan as well, what do you think about Blood-C?

EDIT: Holy shit there is no decent render of Saya. I have to drop her. I might do either Saber or Yomi....


----------



## LMJ (Jan 30, 2012)

Still missing my KH set Esura. Cameltoe ftw .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Finally, another one.
> 
> Since you a fan as well, what do you think about Blood-C?



I ain't gonna lie, it wasn't too good. It only got real good near the end. The story took too long to get going, it made even less sense of why it took so long since its only 12 episodes. I'm waiting for blu-ray releases right now since some of the episodes had some censorship in them. You know, decapitations and the like.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Lee Min Jung, check Unlimited Esura Works.

Its my new set making label...although I'm not ready for doing too many requests for other people yet though.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh RPG thread, does your terrible taste know no shame!?


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Mura said:


> I ain't gonna lie, it wasn't too good. It only got real good near the end. The story took too long to get going, it made even less sense of why it took so long since its only 12 episodes. I'm waiting for blu-ray releases right now since some of the episodes had some censorship in them. You know, decapitations and the like.



Ah, I hope it gets localized.

I don't know why I have this thing for Saber. I originally thought Rin and Sakura was my favorite but Saber is just....Saber.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ah, I hope it gets localized.
> 
> I don't know why I have this thing for Saber. I originally thought Rin and Sakura was my favorite but Saber is just....Saber.



Pic of Blood-C Kisaragi Saya


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Love the glasses but...I don't like her for some reason.

Looking at her...I just don't like this Saya.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't worry, I heard that a lot while it was airing.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 30, 2012)

Pretty badass moment saya had.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok, now that was pretty cool.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 30, 2012)

One more gif, then I'll stop. Wouldn't want to ruin it for ya.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

So yeah, that Ogre Battle 64 has some boss music as well. The entire Ogre series is just so epic. Why the fuck aren't they making more?


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Heat Guy J was just weird.
> 
> People should watch:
> Eve No Jikan
> ...



yet to watch the others, but Welcome to the NHK is amazing.

Hmmm, should I watch Eve no Jikan OVA or the movie?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

The one I'm thinking of is in 6, 15 minute parts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Why aren't you guys playing Ogre Battle 64?




I keep getting my shitty units killed and running out of money before I train them. Damn this game.  It's easy, but trying to build up low-level units without money isn't.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why aren't you guys playing Ogre Battle 64?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never really had problems in that area.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Well I've been experimenting a lot with variations in my parties. Not trying to get the strongest teams persay, just building fun shit. 

And some of those teams suck dicks.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh ya, forget to say. GIMME MAH LOST ODYSSEY 2. Make it happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

I still need to play the first one.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

You won't be able to play it though. Sorry.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll play you.



Actually, I need to get my PS3 controller from my nephew. That little bastard stole it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

A thief? punch him in the goddamn throat.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

CMX hates QTE, so he can't play it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

Sucks for him, Lost Odyssey> Every JRPG this gen.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

It does suck for him. Old ass man.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Sucks for him, Lost Odyssey> Every JRPG this gen.





Joke right? Please tell me you are joking?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Joke right? Please tell me you are joking?



That game was pretty bomb though. 'Cept for the 15 sec load times before each battle.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Btw I am replaying Xenosaga I right now. Memories. Love my 20 min cut-scenes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Lost Shittysey has QTE?


No thanks.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

It's not really QTE. When you go to attack you hold down the R trigger and let go when you strike the enemy. All it does is increase the chance to crit and inflict a status ailment. Your timing doesn't even have to be close to spot on for it to work.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems reasonable and yet completely idiotic at the same time.

I'd probably be pissed, but I could manage as long as the game is decent enough.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

It becomes second nature at one point. So yeah kind of pointless, it was probably there way of trying to figure out a way to not make things like critting an ailments completely random.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Sucks for him, Lost Odyssey> Every JRPG this gen.


 really? I dunno what to say to this claim...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> really? I dunno what to say to this claim...



One of the. Jeez people, hyperbole...hyperbole.

It is the one I enjoyed the most. Vesperia was also really good.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

ToV and Lost Odyssey were prob the best JRPG's on the 360. Other notable ones on the 360 is Blue Dragon and Eternal Sonata. Now only if Disgaea came to the 360. Get er done.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I'd get an XBOX before I ever got a Wii, even though the Wii does have a few games I want (mostly on virtual console, which is a sad thing when you think about it).


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

ATLUS and SE should team up for a RPG.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 31, 2012)

Persona + Final Fantasy =


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Also I really don't get why they  don't make KH3 already. Fans have been asking forever. Dunno why the  fuck they thought people wanted XIII-2 over KH3. GIVE THE FANS WHAT THEY  WANT AND YOU WILL GET YOUR MONEY UP THE ASS.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't want SE collabing with Atlus

SE is a terrible company.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

SE is a terrible company, but they do still have the ability to create a good RPG.


Problem is, their official corporate policy is to make bad games.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

SE and Atlus would be a dream team for me.

Nomura directs it, Meguro does the music composition.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Squaresoft + Enix would be a dream come true (OMG can you imagine Dragon Quest and Final Fantasy combined?!?!).


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Squaresoft + Enix would be a dream come true (OMG can you imagine Dragon Quest and Final Fantasy combined?!?!).





Hindsight is 50/50.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Try reading some older forum posts about it back in 2002/2003.

Shit's hilarious.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

Just about any rpg combo sounds better than FF/SMT


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2012)

Mura said:


> Persona + Final Fantasy =



I don't see that working.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 31, 2012)

SE is a horrid company

it's no Bamco or Capcom, but that shit's management  has been shit back when it was just Square.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> SE and Atlus would be a dream team for me.
> 
> Nomura directs it, Meguro does the music composition.



Esura knows wtf I am talking bout.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 31, 2012)

I would rather Atlus and Arkys to team up... Oh wait  they have the persona 4 fighter


----------



## zenieth (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura knows what the fuck I never want to see.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Or maybe Rocksteady's attempt at a Final Fantasy game. Or some other more Asian influenced/style game.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 31, 2012)

Asian influenced?

Only 10 of FF is Asian in style at all.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

It doesn't have to be the FF series.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Persona x TWEWY?

Ya? Ya?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Persona x TWEWY?
> 
> Ya? Ya?



It's called Devil Survivor.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

Honestly don't think SE should ever do cross overs.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

I suppose I could go for that. Although, I am waiting for Persona 5.....come on ATLUS.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Honestly don't think SE should ever do cross overs.



Da fuk is this shit? You be hating on Kingdom Hearts?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Da fuk is this shit? You be hating on Kingdom Hearts?



You mad?


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

I am trying to figure out if it is worth it, to come at you.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 31, 2012)

What in the..


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> I would rather Atlus and Arkys to team up... Oh wait  they have the persona 4 fighter



I would love to see Arcsys do a FF fighter. :33


----------



## Praetor (Jan 31, 2012)

Crossovers? I like Dissidia a lot. In fact, it's probably my favorite Final Fantasy game, besides maybe FFTA2.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

Praetor said:


> Crossovers? I like Dissidia a lot.



Different company kind of cross over.
FF1xFF2xFF3xFF4xFF5xFF6xFF7xFF8xFF9xFF10xFF11xFF12xFF13 is more of a love letter to the fans.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Different company kind of cross over.
> FF1xFF2xFF3xFF4xFF5xFF6xFF7xFF8xFF9xFF10xFF11xFF12xFF13 is more of a love letter to the fans.



nice job typing all that out.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 31, 2012)

Fair enough. I can't imagine I'd enjoy somebody getting Final Fantasy in my SMT, but I've never been a fan of the series to start.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> nice job typing all that out.



I wish I copied it


----------



## Praetor (Jan 31, 2012)

The name Unlosing Ranger is a refrence to that one NIS game right?

It seemed like nobody else really played it, but it's the only one of their games I like much.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2012)

I love NIS games, haven't bothered with Z.H.P. though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

Praetor said:


> The name Unlosing Ranger is a refrence to that one NIS game right?
> 
> It seemed like nobody else really played it, but it's the only one of their games I like much.



Their PSP games were not really played.
Shame really it's a lot more varied on the psp.
Played soul nomad before?


Sephiroth said:


> I love NIS games, haven't bothered with Z.H.P. though.



It's not the standard format.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Da fuk is this shit? You be hating on Kingdom Hearts?



You'll notice its only the same few people that actively dislike KH. 

They have no souls.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 31, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Their PSP games were not really played.
> Shame really it's a lot more varied on the psp.
> Played soul nomad before?
> 
> ...


Nope. I played Disagea 1 and 2 and Phantom Brave, and slowly started to get the impression that if you've played one NIS game you've played 'em all. Unlosing Ranger was an excellent change of pace though. I actually thoroughly enjoyed the story more than anything. It would have made a good TV show.


As for Kingdom Hearts, for real? The first one was pretty good, the second one was a whole lot of hitting triangle and everything I don't want to see in a JRPG story, but still fun in a summer movie kinda way. Numbers/2 Days was easily one of the worst games I've ever played, and CoM was unremarkable.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2012)

Praetor said:


> Nope. I played Disagea 1 and 2 and Phantom Brave, and slowly started to get the impression that if you've played one NIS game you've played 'em all. Unlosing Ranger was an excellent change of pace though. I actually thoroughly enjoyed the story more than anything. It would have made a good TV show.



Phantom Brave is not the same as Disgaea at all, just sayin.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 1, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Phantom Brave is not the same as Disgaea at all, just sayin.


It was close enough. It wasn't the exact same thing, and the differences were substantial, but at the same time it didn't feel differentiated.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2012)

Praetor said:


> Nope. I played Disagea 1 and 2 and Phantom Brave, and slowly started to get the impression that if you've played one NIS game you've played 'em all.


Disgaea is just stemmed off of La Pucelle Tactics.
Just have to give you the right list.
I'll give you a list of NIS games that play differently from Disgaea and phantom brave.
Disgaea Infinite
Prinny: Can I Really Be the Hero?
Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure
Soul Nomad & the World Eaters
ClaDun(system prisma games count as well they own it)

Not really going to mention sequels,crossovers,their puzzle games, or things they only published.


Praetor said:


> It was close enough. It wasn't the exact same thing, and the differences were substantial, but at the same time it didn't feel differentiated.



Probably just the pixel art.
I would recommend starting on soulnomad if you ever get around to it.
You should  like the bad decision you can make at the beginning  the second time around


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2012)

Gridless movement, completely different sprite style, serious story, summoning characters into objects, and the title system I think were enough to differentiate itself from Disgaea. 

On the topic of NIS games though, not enough people played La Pucelle Tactics


----------



## Praetor (Feb 1, 2012)

Lack of a grid didn't feel like a big change. Disgaea wasn't much of a positioning game. Story was a nice change of pace, actually liked it, though I doubt I'll ever finish it. Title system was another one of those NIS game things I just had no desire to even bother with.

When I say "NIS game" I don't mean "games made by NIS", I mean that the SRPGs I've played from NIS feel interchangeable to a degree, so I just kinda lump them all together. Prinny and ZHP and stuff are obviously different.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2012)

Forgot to mention cooking fighter hao

ever unlock these in ZHP?

at the bottom of the page


----------



## Praetor (Feb 1, 2012)

I unlocked Firo because I'm a Baccano fan, Dangerama because I found him amusing, and Taiga because I remember watching ToraDora a while back. I didn't much care for Kino's Journey, so I skipped her, and I only read a few chapters of Index, so her too. I either don't recognize or actively dislike most of the others, barring Disagea fellas.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2012)

Praetor said:


> Lack of a grid didn't feel like a big change. Disgaea wasn't much of a positioning game. Story was a nice change of pace, actually liked it, though I doubt I'll ever finish it. Title system was another one of those NIS game things I just had no desire to even bother with.
> 
> When I say "NIS game" I don't mean "games made by NIS", I mean that the SRPGs I've played from NIS feel interchangeable to a degree, so I just kinda lump them all together. Prinny and ZHP and stuff are obviously different.



Well okay, but they are all quite different SRPGS aside from the Disgaea series, but if it's just atmosphere you mean, then I can agree to that.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 1, 2012)

I dunno. I think when it comes down to it, I don't enjoy the core elements of NIS games, like how at higher levels the only stat that matters is attack, and it's less about strategy and more about grinding. Doesn't appeal to me, and it's an element all NIS SRPGs share as far as I can tell.

I prefer Jeanne D'arc, FFTA2, Fire Emblem. Smaller numbers that mean more.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2012)

Praetor said:


> I dunno. I think when it comes down to it, I don't enjoy the core elements of NIS games, like how at higher levels the only stat that matters is attack, and it's less about strategy and more about grinding. Doesn't appeal to me, and it's an element all NIS SRPGs share as far as I can tell.
> 
> I prefer Jeanne D'arc, FFTA2, Fire Emblem. Smaller numbers that mean more.



[YOUTUBE]SrOU7JNuUFU[/YOUTUBE]
I see what you mean


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2012)

It's a case of Chess vs Risk, I understand that.

NIS games are as hard as you make them though, but yeah it's more a random time sink than a puzzle to solve like Fire Emblem. 

Ever play Front Mission? It's pretty excellent in small stats.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eYwQFvf8_KI[/YOUTUBE]
levels don't matter that much :/


----------



## Praetor (Feb 1, 2012)

Nah, but the name sounds familiar.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 1, 2012)

Front Mission is great.

Wild Arms XF will forever be my favorite SRPG on a purely gameplay level though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

Not better than Ogre Battle 64.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2012)

*English Dub Trailer*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC3XUvF_Vlg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

Still not better than Ogre Battle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Still not better than Ogre Battle.



My reaction to most rpg games.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not better than Ogre Battle 64.



as a whole

nope

as an srpg

yep


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2012)

Fight it out!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> My reaction to most rpg games.


I agree.

Ogre Battle was and is brilliant.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

They should fucking make a new game already.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

And they should have you use QTE's when you fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

Hell yeah! 

Wait a second...  NEG!


----------



## zenieth (Feb 1, 2012)

Get with the times old man.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

Guess what. I hate all of you for telling me to read SAO, I've been reading it at work instead of actually getting shit done.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh really?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah really, assholes


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> Wait a second...  NEG!



Lawls. IT IS THE FUTURE MANG. Even the sexy ME2 has quicktime events.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Guess what. I hate all of you for telling me to read SAO, I've been reading it at work instead of actually getting shit done.



It;s pretty fucking amazing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

If Ogre Battle ever got QTEs I would destroy all my Ogre games.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

Sins of the father was so 2 millennia ago.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2012)

SAO????


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

Go masturbate into a dixie cup and drink it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> SAO????



Crazymtf's sig.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Go masturbate into a dixie cup and drink it.



Go play Heavy Rain.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

I have more sense than that.


I'd sooner shoot up heroin.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

Or. You can simulate shooting up heroin with a QTE in Heavy Rain.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2012)

That didn't help, no idea what is that. I read masterpiece so give me the name..


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll one up and link you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'll one up and link you.


 oh? a Manhwa? now I am interesting on this..Defense Devil team..


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

It says it reads left to right but it doesn't. It's the manga version of the manhwa.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 1, 2012)

You guys are so lame for taking so long to like Shin Angyo Onshi.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 1, 2012)

Did you read the side chapters? There were 4 if I remember right. They were pretty good, but the only one I consider required reading is Won Sul's.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> You guys are so lame for taking so long to like Shin Angyo Onshi.


 I didn't know about it until now... I like the Mangaka..


----------



## zenieth (Feb 1, 2012)

Who took so long Winny?

I had long read SAO before you'd even switched your name to Aji Tae


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If Ogre Battle ever got QTEs I would destroy all my Ogre games.



Don't worry you will die before that happens.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Don't worry you will die before that happens.



lololololol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah, but I'm sooo old that I'll die in like 4 years, right?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

I fully expect to hear news of your death in 4 years. Dead in the parking lot of a Taco Bell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

I actually haven't been to a Taco Bell in nearly a year.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

For now. They will break you, resulting in your death.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I have been craving a Mexican Pizza.

Shit that shit is so shitting good even if it's made out of shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I have been craving a Mexican Pizza.
> 
> Shit that shit is so shitting good even if it's made out of shit.



I have Mexican pizza every other day. As in, I walk into the pizzeria and the Mexicans are making my pizza. Kinda like how I go to Popeyes and Indians are making my chicken and fries.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

Every time I went to Popeyes it was nothing but Mexicans.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

I went to fucking L.A. and couldn't order food at a McDonalds because they didn't know English.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

Learn Spanish, dude. This is America.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't know spanish.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Learn Spanish, dude. This is America.



I know enough.

Yo quiero un numero uno con McPollitos.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I went to fucking L.A. and couldn't order food at a McDonalds because they didn't know English.


  That can actually happen here in the Bronx...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm a east coast guy so I wouldn't know shit about L.A.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

West Coast is the best, chill as fuck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

SPEAK AMERICAN YOU DAMNED HISPANO.



Speaking of Mexicans, I'm going to play the shit out of some Ogre Battle 64 tonight.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Voy a jugar Ogre Battle!~


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

Taco taco, burrito burrito, taco taco, burrito burrito, taco taco, burrito burrito, taco-flavored _kisses_!


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2012)

Mura said:


> I'm a east coast guy so I wouldn't know shit about L.A.



You ain't missing nothing. 

Mid West > East/West coast


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> You ain't missing nothing.
> 
> Mid West > East/West coast



I see what you did there.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Taco taco, burrito burrito, taco taco, burrito burrito, taco taco, burrito burrito, taco-flavored _kisses_!



You fucking racist, I knew you were one from day 1.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

You're a bunch of racisms.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 3, 2012)

Alright just finished Dead Space 2, great game, but cmon EA a glitch that blocks you  from finishing the game. Had I not been an rpg player, my lack of saves would have result in palm to face.

Anyways plan to start either Agarest, Last Rem, or Infinite tomorrow. But I have a few reservations with each.

Anyone played agarest and or used the perfect guide on agarest wiki, just asking because the guide is not a guide, but a grid, and I dont know how to respond to that without playing.

@CMTF, I know you have played remnant, but I have the concern about the leveling, I looked and apparently you have to follow a pretty tight and odd leveling method, involving running through half the game without fighting, and if you screw up you have no shot agains the final two bosses. Is this true seems like a hassle?

Regarding Infinite, I cant say I am too enthused about playing a game 3 times, do the hard and infinite runs go quicker. 

Honestly I dont get why pretty much ever rpg on the xbox is set for multiple play throughs when these are long ass rpgs. Its one thing to play a 8-10 hour game like dead space twice or thrice. But a 30-40-50+ hour game. And yeah I know you dont have to go for all the achievements, but who am I kidding, I would suspect if you like rpgs, you are the type that wants to 100% them.

Right now I am leaning at agarest, with infinite, and dont want to touch LR with a 30 foot stick. Whateves.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 3, 2012)

Well my GameCube should be here next week.

Need to play that Skies of Arcadia game.


----------



## G (Feb 3, 2012)

I've never played any RPGs in my life, and i only have the Xbox.
What are the best RPGs for Xbox?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

G said:


> I've never played any RPGs in my life, and i only have the Xbox.
> What are the best RPGs for Xbox?


Xbob had rpgs?
[YOUTUBE]6_Od3zQqXGg[/YOUTUBE]
get jade empire.


----------



## G (Feb 3, 2012)

I meant Xbox 360...........


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

G said:


> I meant Xbox 360...........



Then don't say I only have an xbox .
here you go.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 3, 2012)

I just finish Muv-Luv Alt... The cast of that game puts to shame a lot of characters.. It was a great ride


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

G said:


> I meant Xbox 360...........



Lost Odyssey, Blue Dragon, and Tales of Vesperia.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

YOU BETTER PLAY LO AND ToV.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2012)

Play Blue Dragon. Possibly the best exclusive 360 Japanese made RPG on there.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Play Blue Dragon. Possibly the best exclusive 360 Japanese made RPG on there.



Seriously? lol I got bored with it half-way through

 TOV is wayy better when it was an exclusive  

Also pick of ROF too


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol Blue Dragon is meh compared to LO, ToV, and PSU.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

LO = ToV > BD.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2012)

Esura's just trying to be "different" again.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I am not nec saying that BD is bad, it isn't, it is actually pretty good, def Toriyama style but I just connected more with the other 2.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2012)

It isn't bad, just nowhere near the other two. And the reason you didn't connect much with BD is there wasn't much you could connect with.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Esura's just trying to be "different" again.


No I'm not. Lost Odyssey is widely considered to just be an average JRPG, and what I played of it is quite average, if not below.

Blue Dragon is quite a bit better than LO. At least the characters were likable.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> No I'm not. Lost Odyssey is widely considered to just be an average JRPG, and what I played of it is quite average, if not below.
> 
> Blue Dragon is quite a bit better than LO. At least the characters were likable.



Are you on drugs? If lost odyssey is widely considered average, then by that logic blue dragon has to be widely considered garbage.

Neither is correct.
Lost Odyssey outside of standard gameplay is a masterpiece, with a story rivaling any rpg in the last decade. Oh and dont forget the soundtrack. 
Tales is Tales, nothing more to say there.
Agree with Gnome PSU was actually a very under appreciated game. 

Blue Dragon in my opinion is just below these, I would say its good, but no offense to Toriyama but his character design really hampers the game. Shu looks 10 but is supposed to be 16, and Nene just looks like a purple pedo.

I would also say Magna Carta 2 is around Blue Dragon in terms of quality.

I think I will go ahead and try Record of agarest war.

Edit: And incidentally Blue Dragon and Lost Odyssey are both from Mystwalker.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> No I'm not. Lost Odyssey is widely considered to just be an average JRPG, and what I played of it is quite average, if not below.
> 
> Blue Dragon is quite a bit better than LO. At least the characters were likable.



Maybe you just have a problem when a game uses actual adults as characters, with depth and stuff.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

Neptunia is an average rpg Esura, LO is a great one.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 4, 2012)

Started Agarest War. I think anyone who likes the NIS games will like this one. Its basically really similar to Thousand Arms from what I remember. 

The only odd thing is, you can actually jump in this game. And for some reason half the girls they advertise on the box and special edition stuff are not even obtainable as wives.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 4, 2012)

Esura you should play Xenosaga.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 4, 2012)

That's a funny way to say Xenogears


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Started Agarest War. I think anyone who likes the NIS games will like this one. Its basically really similar to Thousand Arms from what I remember.
> 
> The only odd thing is, you can actually jump in this game. And for some reason half the girls they advertise on the box and special edition stuff are not even obtainable as wives.


I got Agarest War Zero. I actually liked it. Dropped it for Neptunia and FFXIII-2 though. Will probably go back to it after I finish them.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Esura you should play Xenosaga.



That was a random recommendation. 

I played Xenosaga 1 already. I didn't beat it though, considering I can't get past the Gargoyle boss for the fucking life of me (that pussy commander dude transforms into it) inside the Gnosis. I own Xenosaga 3 too but I obviously haven't started that yet. 

I liked what I played of it, and I wuv KOS-MOS but I don't know why I can't get through that friend.

I played some Xenogears as well zen but I didn't care for what I played. I think Xenosaga is better.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

Then play Legend of Dragoon.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 4, 2012)

Gnome with the quality answers


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

I know I'll just get "daaaah I tried it for 5 minutes and it was stooopid" typical Esura response. But whatever, I'm a good person just trying to help people.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Are you on drugs? If lost odyssey is widely considered average, then by that logic blue dragon has to be widely considered garbage.
> 
> *Neither is correct.*
> Lost Odyssey outside of standard gameplay is a masterpiece, with a story rivaling any rpg in the last decade. Oh and dont forget the soundtrack.
> ...


Blue Dragon widely considered garbage is incorrect. Just incredibly forgotten, like LO. But LO has always been considered average on top of being almost forgotten, from RPG enthusiast opinions as well as reviewer opinions if we want to go there. Its nice that you like it all and feel that its good but them the truths. It doesn't make it fact about the game mind you, just the reception of it.

The reason I even wanted played it is because of all the negative opinions of it, thinking that people just hating on it because it was a JRPG and not giving it a chance.



Gnome said:


> Maybe you just have a problem when a game uses actual adults as characters, with depth and stuff.


Nope, just LO is a completely average. I actually don't mind well written adult characters, just not the ones in LO without having to read the fucking dream shit (which is actually the only well written parts in the game).



Sephiroth said:


> Neptunia is an average rpg Esura, LO is a great one.


Neptunia is actually considered below average by many (for good reasons too) but I like it nonetheless. Nice that you think LO is great though. There is something for everyone out there I guess.

But nice try on trying to slip Neptunia in Seph.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

>Esura's the only one calling LO average.
>Claims RPG players widely think its average.
>Yet Blue Dragon is just misunderstood.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 4, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Esura you should play Xenosaga.



Fucking this. I am replaying that shit right now. Such good memories + 20 min cut scenes.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Gnome said:


> >Esura's the only one calling LO average.
> >Claims RPG players widely think its average.
> >Yet Blue Dragon is just misunderstood.



To be fair, Blue Dragon is considered just as average by many but I _personally_ think its just misunderstood. I am the only one calling LO average in this _thread_, but I'm not the only one in the internet people. Most Mistwalker games in general are considered average and rated average, with the exception of The Last Story, which actually piqued my interest.

Speaking of LoD, I may try that. Its only 20 bucks on Amazon brand new.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes. But when you post in one place enough, you get to know some of the users taste and whether they're good or not. So when a bunch of people on here who have decent or good taste that match your own say something is good, it holds a lot more weight than "a bunch of Internet users nobody knows about".

And nice double standard with Blue Dragon.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Gnome said:


> *Yes. But when you post in one place enough, you get to know some of the users taste and whether they're good or not. So when a bunch of people on here who have decent or good taste that match your own say something is good, it holds a lot more weight than "a bunch of Internet users nobody knows about".*
> 
> And nice double standard with Blue Dragon.


Understand that, and actually agree to a certain degree, but that's not what I meant.

You claimed I was trying to be different for stating something that isn't that different from general reception, its actually a common opinion. That's like you posting, "DERP well Esura is just trying to be different!" if I post that FFIV is great in a thread of like 10 active haters and just because we all cool doesn't suddenly add more weight to what the haters said when its a fucking common opinion (which isn't just from random internet people).

I think I only continued this topic because of that stupid ass "Esura is just trying to be different!" reply.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

I was making fun of your taste


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Whatever, I embrace niche-dome with open arms.

And I'm not racist, that was from South Park.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

You embrace "niche"? So you're just trying to be different?


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You embrace "niche"? So you're just trying to be different?



Well, I didn't actually _try_ to be different, but obviously I am different in general opinion about many things (not everything...*cough*bestgameeverFFVII*cough*) in gaming now and I try not to sugar coat it anymore.

I like FFXIII.
I think Catherine was GOTY 2011.
I like Neptunia.
I like Agarest War Zero.
I like the "animu bullshit" in my games.
I don't consider ME2 a RPG (nice to know there is a large enough group that agrees though).
I like FFX-2
I think FFXII is ass.

Don't care. I accepted it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh you kids and your pumped up kicks.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey, the types of games I like ain't popular anymore like when I was younger. While one genre I loved (fighting gamers) is getting a slight resurgence but still relegated to niche-dom, my other favorite genre (JRPGs)is getting hated on by Western audience for being what they've always been (full of "animu bullshit" btw too) and not being like WRPGs or TPS.

I'm just a relic from a bygone era in gaming. Kids and pumped up kicks my ass, that would be you fools, I feel more like that old man that is still watching Bonanza reruns in the nursing home.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 4, 2012)

Why don't you think ME2 was a RPG?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

In that case, maybe we should enact Logans Run laws and euthanize you.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Why don't you think ME2 was a RPG?


Very light on widely considered essential elements for RPGs.

Possibly the only game in existence I actually strongly question genre classification, and I like the game too.


Gnome said:


> In that case, maybe we should enact Logans Run laws and euthanize you.



Screw you young folks. I see how CMX feels now.


----------



## Bender (Feb 4, 2012)

Xenosaga was awesome

Btw anyone else getting Asura's Wrath? I am ridiculously enamored by the epic gameplay and story attached to it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

Asura's Wrath? Looks like a pretty boring movie.


----------



## Bender (Feb 4, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Asura's Wrath? Looks like a pretty boring movie.



Heretic! 

Dude it's like missing Cyberconnect's sexy graphics with God of War's and adding badass content to the gameplay.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't much care for QTE, so I'm passing. I'd probably rent it or something if I end up ever playing it.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 4, 2012)

Bender said:


> Heretic!
> 
> Dude it's like missing Cyberconnect's sexy graphics with God of War's and adding badass content to the gameplay.



I am getting it, I played the demo 2 times. Ya, it might be QTE heavy like GoW but damn is it entertaining.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 4, 2012)

RPG OF THE YEAR. CALLING IT.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

Fuck that. I fucking hate Family Guy.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

South Park RPG...I was interested until I found out its being developed by Obsidian.

Ugh, they should like outsource development like Mistwalker and just stick to what they are good at in the game.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 4, 2012)

Asura Wrath seems to focus on too much QTE


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

I think I need to try out this demo of Asura's Wrath to see what people are talking about.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 4, 2012)

It is a shounen type series in 3d.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> I think I need to try out this demo of Asura's Wrath to see what people are talking about.



every like 3 minutes turns into a QTE event.. seriously... I could hardly enjoy it


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 4, 2012)

Xenobalde should be RPG of the Year once it's released here.
I've heard nothing but the most rave reviews for it.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> every like 3 minutes turns into a QTE event.. seriously... I could hardly enjoy it



That's what I've been hearing.

I wish Cyberconnect2 goes back to making .hack games.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Xenobalde should be RPG of the Year once it's released here.
> I've heard nothing but the most rave reviews for it.



Depends. Tales of Graces F come out this year in the US. I heard that its the second best Tales game out (Xillia the best).


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 4, 2012)

It damn well deserves it to. Unfortunately the us sales wont reflect its quality since most people who care will have it already.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 4, 2012)

Which begs the question of why they wanted to localize second best tales game instead of the best tales game of the year.....


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

We'll get Xillia, as a XBOX 720 exclusive when they already made two more mainline titles.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> That's what I've been hearing.
> 
> I wish Cyberconnect2 goes back to making .hack games.
> 
> ...



Really? I heard TOG was good but nowhere on the level of Vesperia let alone Xillia. I'm excited to try Grace but I really wanna play Xillia.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> We'll get Xillia, as a XBOX 720 exclusive when they already made two more mainline titles.



Don't get my hopes up, coming to the xbox. 

Anywho, I say that this year we will hear something bout KHIII and it will be on the 360 as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2012)

I need TOG F.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

I'll be getting Tales of Abyss 3DS soon anyway to hold me off.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Really? I heard TOG was good but nowhere on the level of Vesperia let alone Xillia. I'm excited to try Grace but I really wanna play Xillia.


Not Tales of Graces, specifically Graces F. I don't know just how much its improved over the Wii version but from what I've read from hardcore Tales fan, they think that Graces F is the real deal besides Xillia.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Don't get my hopes up, coming to the xbox.
> 
> Anywho, I say that this year we will hear something bout KHIII and it will be on the 360 as well.



That would be so stupid without some KH HD collection for 360 owners.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2012)

Vesperia ps3 is probably better than Xillia.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

How could you possibly know that?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2012)

Gnome said:


> How could you possibly know that?



Playing the games?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

I thought Xillia wasn't out.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 4, 2012)

Xillia has been out in Japan.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> Xillia has been out in Japan.



Fuck play-asia prices though, I need somewhere else to buy FFXIII-2 Chinese version from.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Fuck play-asia prices though, I need somewhere else to buy FFXIII-2 Chinese version from.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 4, 2012)

So how many of yall have played Tales games since the beginning?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't like buying from Ebay, but it seems PA is out of copies now anyway.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 4, 2012)

Only place I've seen which has actual copies. PA hasn't had one in stock in forever.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> So how many of yall have played Tales games since the beginning?



Sadly not me, my first was Phantasia on GBA.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Sadly not me, my first was Phantasia on GBA.



Technically that is the first one to come out lol.. GBA port just added some stuff but I have played Phantasia, Destiny, Eternia, Vesperia,


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2012)

Actually Phantasia was only ever released in the states on the GBA right?

The voice acting was lolworthy though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Byrd (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 4, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> So how many of yall have played Tales games since the beginning?



First game was Legendia but so far

Phantasia
Destiny
Eternia
Legendia
Abyss
Radiant Mythology
Narikiri Dungeon 2



Sephiroth said:


> Actually Phantasia was only ever released in the states on the GBA right?
> 
> The voice acting was lolworthy though.



Phantasia for PS1 is awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2012)

2:30 is where the real fun is. 

Indignation!


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 4, 2012)

"Tiger Blade!"
"What the heck is that?
"It can't be."


What?  Tremendously unfitting voice.


----------



## Gino (Feb 4, 2012)

Whats a good ds rpg?


----------



## Byrd (Feb 4, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> Whats a good ds rpg?



Super Robot Wars W  also FFV remake is good...

Knights of Nightmare too

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3SA9LuqQgA[/YOUTUBE]

This is the version I played lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2012)

Probably looking for something in english so Super Robot Wars Endless Frontier would be a betta suggestion.

That is if he can handle all the ass and tits.


----------



## Gino (Feb 4, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Super Robot Wars W  also FFV remake is good...
> 
> Knights of Nightmare too
> 
> ...


Thanks will check these out


Sephiroth said:


> Probably looking for something in english so Super Robot Wars Endless Frontier would be a betta suggestion.
> 
> That is if he can handle all the *ass and tits.*



What! Say no More


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> Whats a good ds rpg?



If you haven't played Chrono Trigger yet then get it for the DS.


----------



## Gino (Feb 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> If you haven't played Chrono Trigger yet then get it for the DS.



Played it half my life


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice, how about The World Ends With You?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 4, 2012)

No mention of DeSu 1 and soon DeSu 2?


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2012)

Devil Survivor is the best.

Naoya is such an awesome character.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 4, 2012)

I have seen LO on  pretty much every list when someone is recommending an xbox 360 or next gen rpg; if any game is misunderstood its LO , because for the life of me I dont get why so many think its average - okay so it doesnt make any drastic changes to gameplay, but its an rpg, only thing that matters in an rpg is story, and LO has a fantastic story

I honestly just think Square Enix has it out Sakaguchi,Uematsu and the rest of the crew that made there lousy company what it is, and has somehow been campaign or bribing people behind the scenes; otherwise I cant see how maybe the worst ff game of all time got such good reviews, not to mention square enix is making mediocre or terrible game after game; while Mystwalker puts out pretty good stuff and always seems to be on the edge of failing


----------



## LMJ (Feb 5, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I have seen LO on  pretty much every list when someone is recommending an xbox 360 or next gen rpg; if any game is misunderstood its LO , because for the life of me I dont get why so many think its average - okay so it doesnt make any drastic changes to gameplay, but its an rpg, only thing that matters in an rpg is story, and LO has a fantastic story



Well if you are referring to just JRPG's then there are only a handful of them to choose from on the 360.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> No mention of DeSu 1 and soon DeSu 2?



Strange Journey as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I have seen LO on  pretty much every list when someone is recommending an xbox 360 or next gen rpg; if any game is misunderstood its LO , because for the life of me I dont get why so many think its average - okay so it doesnt make any drastic changes to gameplay, but its an rpg, only thing that matters in an rpg is story, and LO has a fantastic story
> 
> I honestly just think Square Enix has it out Sakaguchi,Uematsu and the rest of the crew that made there lousy company what it is, and has somehow been campaign or bribing people behind the scenes; otherwise I cant see how maybe the worst ff game of all time got such good reviews, not to mention square enix is making mediocre or terrible game after game; while Mystwalker puts out pretty good stuff and always seems to be on the edge of failing



LO got pretty good reviews I thought?

I wish an enhanced ps3 version was made, 1 disk, faster load times, better graphics etc.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 5, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I have seen LO on  pretty much every list when someone is recommending an xbox 360 or next gen rpg; if any game is misunderstood its LO , because for the life of me I dont get why so many think its average - okay so it doesnt make any drastic changes to gameplay, but its an rpg, only thing that matters in an rpg is story, and LO has a fantastic story
> 
> I honestly just think Square Enix has it out Sakaguchi,Uematsu and the rest of the crew that made there lousy company what it is, and has somehow been campaign or bribing people behind the scenes; otherwise I cant see how maybe the worst ff game of all time got such good reviews, not to mention square enix is making mediocre or terrible game after game; while Mystwalker puts out pretty good stuff and always seems to be on the edge of failing



As soon as Soft was removed from Square.. things went downhill

They have many great titles that deserve remakes or sequels that could bring in $$$ but they choose to ignore fan request and think we gonna buy whatever crap they make


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nice, how about The World Ends With You?



lol just picked that one up yesterday I'm not use to using the stylus not to
fond of the control scheme


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> lol just picked that one up yesterday I'm not use to using the stylus not to
> fond of the control scheme



It's because you suck at it right now get used to it first.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

I’m having a conversation with a demon

Eikichi: “Sexual discrimination should be banned!”

Tengu (demon): “If that happens, we might start seeing more men in porn… Bleh, that’d suck.”

I'll never stop loving demon negotiations


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> LO got pretty good reviews I thought?
> 
> I wish an enhanced ps3 version was made, 1 disk, faster load times, better graphics etc.



It did. But anything below a 8 is bad to most people.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> It did. But anything below a 8 is bad to most people.



I swear to gog if a game gets a 5 it's a trash game not okay, trash.
and a one? That's not a game that's poop on a stick.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 5, 2012)

LO got a 7.5 at gamespot, and has an aggregate of just under 80 or 8; hell even xenoblade barely topped a 9

Yet every single FPS is always breaking that mark; thats my complaint, I give halo one its dap, it may be the best or second best fps of all time, but since then the only real changes are story and graphics (latter of which is a function of jumping a generation)
- yet the scores for halo went up through reach and have always been give or take 9s, same with gears, and all the other AAA titles
-hello fps havent changed gameplay since the genre started 

- yet regarding LO gameplay was its major criticisms, and despite a great story, soundtrack, good graphics, likeable characters, it couldnt even muster an 8; thats the gripe


----------



## Byrd (Feb 5, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> LO got a 7.5 at gamespot, and has an aggregate of just under 80 or 8; hell even xenoblade barely topped a 9
> 
> Yet every single FPS is always breaking that mark; thats my complaint, I give halo one its dap, it may be the best or second best fps of all time, but since then the only real changes are story and graphics (latter of which is a function of jumping a generation)
> - yet the scores for halo went up through reach and have always been give or take 9s, same with gears, and all the other AAA titles
> ...



I understand that.. especially with COD.. haven't change anything since Modern Warfare yet continues to get 9's


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 5, 2012)

Doesn't COD get high scores because of its online play? Nothing really special with that then.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

Let's not have this discussion again.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 5, 2012)

I was never a part of it so this would be my first.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> It did. But anything below a 8 is bad to most people.



10 = Great
9.7-9.5 = Good
9.4-9 = Average
8.9 and below = Bad

Anything below is considered abysmal.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 5, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> 10 = Great
> 9.7-9.5 = Good
> 9.4-9 = Average
> 8.9 and below = Bad
> ...



Lol @ this scale.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 5, 2012)

Really? Anything below 8.9 is bad?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah Gaming rating scale

or rather how people treat it is terrible


----------



## Byrd (Feb 5, 2012)

Anything below a 7.. I am usually hesitate on.. $60 dollars is a lot of money to me


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2012)

Show me a single video game that has gotten a rating of one from a published reviewer.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 5, 2012)

does that count?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2012)

Damn, just barely.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> does that count?



Has to be a one.
 not a 1.1 or anything like that.
I think I've only seen a several games with 1.0 or a game with 10%


----------



## LMJ (Feb 5, 2012)

In one of those links there is a 0.9


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> In one of those links there is a 0.9



Don't think any game has ever had a 0.1


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2012)

I haven't went by reviews for games in years. If I did I would only own like two or three games out of the hundreds of games I have.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> I haven't went by reviews for games in years. If I did I would only own like two or three games out of the hundreds of games I have.



If you did you would have money for better things.


----------



## The World (Feb 5, 2012)

Reviews help me sift through the shit. Like FF13-2.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 5, 2012)

Reviews are a part of my research.. I rarely do midnight releases


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 5, 2012)

I rarely look at reviews if I ever refer to them in the first place. Waste of time in my opinon.

In other news, Persona 4 is the anime of the month on this forum.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Ogre Battle 64 is a fun game, but it's disgustingly easy. 

Tactics Ogre all day, baby.

All day.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2012)

My PC is growling,foaming at the mouth and is 11 years old.
Should I take it to the backyard and put it down?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Put your penis in the cd-rom; that always does the job.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Pour soda on it while its still running.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Pour loli on it while it's still naked.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Totally inaccurate.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ogre Battle 64 is a fun game, but it's disgustingly easy.
> 
> Tactics Ogre all day, baby.
> 
> All day.



Ogre Battle 64 did have awesome music though, so the difficulty level wasn't much of a bother.














Me:  More weaklings, I see..  Lich, remove them from this world.

Lich: Yes master. *casts Annihilation.*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 6, 2012)

I dont take bad reviews into account for rpgs, honestly if an rpg is from an established rpg maker (Atlus, NIS, yes Squenix), appeals to me visually, at least on the cover (anime style graphics or the like),  I will probably buy it.

Reviews mean more to me for more borderline mainsteam games, Ie your Rage, Dead Island, Too Human, Vanquish. Games that wont make it on name alone, but show some promise.

I say in general 6-7 if decent, 7.1-8 good, 8.1-9 great, 9.1 -10 masterpiece
- although I have plenty of games rated under a five, I think my lowest rated game is probably Dragon ball GT final bout, bandai version, @2.4 .


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh man, Too Human, what a piece of crap.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 6, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I dont take bad reviews into account for rpgs, honestly if an rpg is from an established rpg maker (Atlus, NIS, yes Squenix), appeals to me visually, at least on the cover (anime style graphics or the like), I will probably buy it.



Yeah, out of most games I play, I generally find myself having a more different opinion than game reviewers do when compared to other genres.  Perhaps I'm just more forgiving in this genre.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> I think my lowest rated game is probably Dragon ball GT final bout, bandai version, @2.4 .



*Saw intro for the first time in the 90's*

[YOUTUBE]r4-vBfhVAfs[/YOUTUBE]

*Thought this could be alright.*

*Plays game*

[YOUTUBE]HcobPgAKtTc[/YOUTUBE]



I'll admit that I thought it was better back then when it first came out, but I was a bit high on DBZ in general back then to stop to really look at how the gameplay actually was overall.

Bandai did publish Hyper Dimensions though.  Had Final Bout just been a 3D Hyper Dimensions, it'd have been fine.  Meh.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 7, 2012)

Eh I only have final bout because its a collectable in the bandai version, otherwise, the dragonball and mainstream anime franchises have pulled much interest for me because 99 percent of them are fighters, and not good ones.

I have to say agarest war has to be at least partial influenced by lodoss war, if not paying a homage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> Ogre Battle 64 did have awesome music though, so the difficulty level wasn't much of a bother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It does have some good music--like a cross between classic Ogre Battle and Tactics Ogre--but I think TO has equal-or-better music and it is much, much harder in the original version. 

By the way, I beat the game last night. So easy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 7, 2012)

^not as good as Dead Space 2 Soundtrack, that is a beast mode soundtrack

- Man agarest has some brutal difficulty spikes especially if you are not aware of the strategy against certain bosses, I am rolling along its a breeze, and then bam run into a boss who wipes out 4 of my 6 characters in one hit

- I remember the wonder full difficulty spike in unlimited saga, if not for that they game might have been below average instead of bottom of the barrel


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]J2DGtJvglTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

People got jokes up in here.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> People got jokes up in here.



Knock Knock.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Not gonna...

Fall for...


Who's there?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Knock Knock.



Qui est? aqu??


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not gonna...
> 
> Fall for...
> 
> ...



Doctor        .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyway, I tried playing inFamous last night. 


Never again.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anyway, I tried playing inFamous last night.
> 
> 
> Never again.



Fuck You.


inFamous is a good game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

If by good you mean bad then you are correct, sir.

I mean you're walking down the street and every hood in the ghetto somehow sees you from 5 miles away and starts opening fire. What the fuck?

"That guy on the street across town looks like the guy on the TV from way up here on top of this roof!"

*blam blam blam*


----------



## LMJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Lol 5 miles away, at least it isnt as bad as RPG's, where you have to basically stand in the monster's face and then they can finally see you and start attacking. If the NPC's were smart they could see you come from 40 meters away or hear your footsteps coming 20 meters away to start attacking then. Visual line of sight ftw.


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2012)

> I mean you're walking down the street and every hood in the ghetto somehow sees you from 5 miles away and starts opening fire. What the fuck?



I love it when the AI has amazing vision like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

It's bad that gun-toting thugs have such good aim and combat savvy. They can track your movements behind buildings and coordinate attacks across 100 rooftops.

I kinda liked the game at first though. I might play it again after I'm done with Amalur and have nothing else to play.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 8, 2012)

You got Amalur yet, gramps? 

Also lol @ organized thugs. We can't have any of that.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

Every game CMX sucks at = bad.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm starting to get that feeling too.


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2012)

Now now, where did CMX say that he sucked at it?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

Now now, when has he ever not sucked?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

I have very reasonable gripes about games, I don't blindly hate on games I suck at.

Like I suck at Street Fighter IV, but I also think it's a fun and enjoyable game. 

Some games are just piss-poor.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 8, 2012)

There's a lot of sucking going on in this thread.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> There's a lot of sucking going on in this thread.



Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

The only thing I suck at is tits.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 8, 2012)

I would hope so, your not a woman last I remember.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

If I was would you do me?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If I was would you do me?



Without a second thought, Hell no.


----------



## Esura (Feb 8, 2012)

You fools are a trip.

So I guess I'm the only person in this entire message board who preordered Neptunia MK2.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 8, 2012)

Not sure if I can, don't have the money at this time right now.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> You fools are a trip.
> 
> So I guess I'm the only person in this entire message board who preordered Neptunia MK2.



learn2talesoftheabyss3d

Next week, that and BBCSEX.


----------



## Esura (Feb 8, 2012)

Mura said:


> Not sure if I can, don't have the money at this time right now.


Ah, I feel you.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> learn2*talesoftheabyss3d*
> 
> Next week, that and BBCSEX.



That comes out next week?

Oh shiiiiiit. Well, that one has to wait. Its all about BBCSEX right now. I thought it didn't come out til the 28th.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> You fools are a trip.
> 
> So I guess I'm the only person in this entire message board who preordered Neptunia MK2.


 I sure hope so.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> You fools are a trip.
> 
> So I guess I'm the only person in this entire message board who preordered Neptunia MK2.


The preview I saw for the first one looked like literally the worst thing ever.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 8, 2012)

No idea what game Esura is talking about...


----------



## Praetor (Feb 8, 2012)

It's probably better that way.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 8, 2012)

Going to start Persona 2 Eternal Punishment. Any chance someone knows of a undub rom lying around? Because I haven't found any...It's not that important, I just don't like dubs usually.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 8, 2012)

None that I'm aware of. Not like you need it. Voiced dialogue only comes up in FMVs, pre-boss cutscenes, and battles.


----------



## Esura (Feb 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> No idea what game Esura is talking about...



Hyperdimension Neptunia MK2.

Its the loli-fied sequel to Hyperdimension Neptunia and I'm dying to get my hands on it.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hyperdimension Neptunia MK2.
> 
> Its the loli-fied sequel to Hyperdimension Neptunia and I'm dying to get my hands on it.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hyperdimension Neptunia MK2.
> 
> Its the loli-fied sequel to Hyperdimension Neptunia and I'm dying to get my hands on it.


Didn't they not even bother to do portraits for anybody but the main characters? Guess the artists were needed to draw the under aged girls in compromising positions, so it's to be expected.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 8, 2012)

Gotta hand it to ya, that was crafty.


----------



## Esura (Feb 8, 2012)

World finally did something funny for once.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

Mura said:


> Gotta hand it to ya, that was crafty.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> World finally did something funny for once.



Maybe you'll be next!

You never know.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> World finally did something funny for once.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hyperdimension Neptunia MK2.
> 
> Its the loli-fied sequel to Hyperdimension Neptunia and I'm dying to get my hands on it.


 I didn't know you were a p*d*p****.


Might give Zaxxon some competition around here.


----------



## Esura (Feb 8, 2012)

I loved that scene in Supernatural. Death was a total badass on that one.

Dude bumps Death.

"That bitch just bumped me"

Dude drops down dead.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't know you were a p*d*p****.
> 
> 
> Might give Zaxxon some competition around here.



Fuck you, I'm not. Don't compare me. 

Hell, I don't even read that much loli doujins other than Take me to Ariake and some Illya doujins.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm replacing all my "nb4 zaxxon" posts with "nb4 Esura" posts in the Cafe when they post news about children.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

Esura don't post in the cafe cuz he ain't cool.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 8, 2012)

"Not that many loli doujins"? I'm actually fascinated to know what the actual number is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Praetor said:


> "Not that many loli doujins"? I'm actually fascinated to know what the actual number is.


 That's pedospeak for over 350 publications.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

If you like anything Loli, then there's no hope for you, you are weeaboo.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 8, 2012)

"It's okay dude, I only lust over a few little girls."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

I lust after all of them! 


By little I assume you mean fully-grown, adult midgets or "little people".


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

You should read Little Women then, its a classic.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Fuck you, I'm not. Don't compare me.
> 
> Hell, I don't even read that much loli doujins other than *Take me to Ariake* and some Illya doujins.



So loli and futa?



> I lust after all of them!
> 
> 
> By little I assume you mean fully-grown, adult midgets or "little people"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You should read Little Women then, its a classic.


 Is that a hentai?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is that a hentai?



Yeah         .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 8, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So loli and futa?



I should've guessed you went the hitomi route.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

I have an order pending. 


Thanks, bro.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 8, 2012)

Mura said:


> I should've guessed you went the hitomi route.



Was I the only one when she was revealed as Zen's mom and went "BUULLLSHHHITTT"?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 8, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Was I the only one when she was revealed as Zen's mom and went "BUULLLSHHHITTT"?



No you were certainly not the only one. Me and whoever have read it thought the same thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

So, other than Kingdoms of Amalur, what are the upcoming/recently released RPGs I should be looking out for?

It seems to me there aren't any.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 8, 2012)

Tales of Graces F, CMX. Forgetting such a thing.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

Mass Effect 3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Mura said:


> Tales of Graces F, CMX. Forgetting such a thing.


 Oh, that's actually coming to NA, huh?

Might get that.


Gnome said:


> Mass Effect 3.


 Why you gotta troll me?


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

Get it anyway you bastardo!


----------



## Byrd (Feb 8, 2012)

I hope they don't ruin ME3 too much


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 8, 2012)

Tales of Graces F = do not waste your time.. Namco Bandai can stuck that game in their a****. Hope that bombed hard...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

What's wrong with it?


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah wha happened?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's wrong with it?


 is what the game represent.. a dick move from Namco Bandai..  I don't support such thing..  so yeah it is personal..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not sure I understand what's going on.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> is what the game represent.. a dick move from Namco Bandai..  I don't support such thing..  so yeah it is personal..



Did namco bandai do something to you personally or what?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not sure I understand what's going on.


 alright let me explain... Tales of Graces was a Wii exclusive game witch they released with a bug then they fixed. Then Namco Bandai ported the game to the PS3 "not a surprise" with extra content with the title Tales of Graces F. The project was a Japan only game. When they were rumors about the game coming to Europe and Americas continent they right out the bat said Wii owners are first in this matter but nothing is for sure. When they revealed that the game was coming overseas they said Wii version was not possible bc of the size of the disc which is a lie because they can fit the whole game in it with the dual layer option for the Wii disc. I know a lot of Wii owners who were waiting for the game and now they have to buy a PS3 to play it? or hack it with a patch? I don't have such problem because I own both console but I don't like Namco Bandai dick move whatsoever..  so yeah..


----------



## Esura (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok...I'm starting to become a Gamestop hater. I don't know whats up recently, but they've been fucking up on everything lately. Fucked up my LE Fate/EXTRA preorder, fucked up my preorder bonus for FFXIII-2, tried to give me the regular SCV copy when I ordered the CE, and now they charged me TWICE when I paid off Blazblue CE in full.

Ugh...goddammit I'm pissed off like a friend. They lucky I paid my bills or I swear to god I'll be going to jail.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 8, 2012)

Your gamestop just sucks, mine is just fine.


----------



## Esura (Feb 8, 2012)

These new employees at my local Gamestop is making me want to choke them until their eyes bulge.

Where the regular employees!? I didn't go through this shit with them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 8, 2012)

My gamestop is bad.. I always try to avoid them. lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> alright let me explain... Tales of Graces was a Wii exclusive game witch they released with a bug then they fixed. Then Namco Bandai ported the game to the PS3 "not a surprise" with extra content with the title Tales of Graces F. The project was a Japan only game. When they were rumors about the game coming to Europe and Americas continent they right out the bat said Wii owners are first in this matter but nothing is for sure. When they revealed that the game was coming overseas they said Wii version was not possible bc of the size of the disc which is a lie because they can fit the whole game in it with the dual layer option for the Wii disc. I know a lot of Wii owners who were waiting for the game and now they have to buy a PS3 to play it? or hack it with a patch? I don't have such problem because I own both console but I don't like Namco Bandai dick move whatsoever.. so yeah..


 
Ah, I see. Well as a PS3-only-owner I'm not worried about all that. 



But I can feel you.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah I own all 3 consoles so it isn't a problem for me, but I know all too well how much dick Namco sucks on a daily basis.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 8, 2012)

The World said:


> Yeah I own all 3 consoles so it isn't a problem for me, but I know all too well how much dick Namco sucks on a daily basis.


 you know what other thing bother me about Namco?, is the message they are sending with ToG F. "buy this game if you want to see more Tales game in the future" well Namco....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

That's like every SquareEnix game ever and even after they sell a million+ copies they refuse to make another Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 8, 2012)

I remember the DS Chrono Trigger was my first exposure to it. I went crazy with it the first few months it was out. One of the few SE JRPGs that lives up to the hype.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

Praetor said:


> I remember the DS Chrono Trigger was my first exposure to it. I went crazy with it the first few months it was out. One of the few SE JRPGs that lives up to the hype.



I'm playing it right now, pretty good.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 8, 2012)

It's right up there. My favorite olden days JRPG is probably CT or DQ5. Not really partial to any main series FF titles.


----------



## Esura (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow...aside from the wait, the Gamestop phone support is more helpful than I anticipated.

Now I have to wait 3 to 5 days for money that was already in my account. This is gay.


----------



## Esura (Feb 8, 2012)

YEEEEAAHHH BOI!!

I found out who was the artist behind Take Me to Ariake. Name is Kamirenjaku Sanpei and he does some Pokemon mangas when he is not doing hentai.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 8, 2012)

So I am playing Nier right now

Was the person who designed the side quests actively trying to make the game less fun?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 8, 2012)

Praetor said:


> So I am playing Nier right now
> 
> Was the person who designed the side quests actively trying to make the game less fun?



New to Cavia aren't you?


----------



## Praetor (Feb 8, 2012)

I also played that Dragon Ball Z game Cavia made for the GBA. That didn't have no side quests.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> alright let me explain... Tales of Graces was a Wii exclusive game witch they released with a bug then they fixed. Then Namco Bandai ported the game to the PS3 "not a surprise" with extra content with the title Tales of Graces F. The project was a Japan only game. When they were rumors about the game coming to Europe and Americas continent they right out the bat said Wii owners are first in this matter but nothing is for sure. When they revealed that the game was coming overseas they said Wii version was not possible bc of the size of the disc which is a lie because they can fit the whole game in it with the dual layer option for the Wii disc. I know a lot of Wii owners who were waiting for the game and now they have to buy a PS3 to play it? or hack it with a patch? I don't have such problem because I own both console but I don't like Namco Bandai dick move whatsoever..  so yeah..



I'm planning on getting ToG~F but I feel your pain.  They did this to Symphonia with the Gamecube and then released an updated version for the PS2.  

In technicallity I have a bit of a beef with Namco Bandai but it's not with the gaming department, but their anime.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 8, 2012)

^dam son, is that Hinoki Sai right there. 

- I have no problem with that, look you get what you pay for, and the Wii is proof of that, it was the nice cheap gimmicky console, with lack of games, and thats what people wanted. And then they act like they dont know what they were getting. Be thankful Nintendo has some sort of vice like gripe on Namco, and they got Symphonia, Phantasia, Symphonia 2, Grace at all. 

First of all seeing more similarities between Lodoss and Agarest, and also as much as I like the game it has major flaws, difficulty spikes through the roof, stupid idea that you have to use move points to use items, and the costs are high, cant really buy anything, because you have to create an item before it appears in the store, so weapons are hard to come by, and battles just take way to long.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^dam son, is that Hinoki Sai right there.



Yes it's her. 

I have been looking forward to Graces F ever since I learned it was getting a NA release.  Lol, I've been wearing out Syphonia and Abyss for a while and this will give me something new to work on.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Dat fuck is my Tales of Xillia? Still not localized?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 9, 2012)

Nothing will move on Xillia until Grace F and Abyss 3d drop; but on more exciting news last story and pandora tower should be dropping in Europe just in time for my  parents visit back home, so Ill be adding those to my imported version of xenoblade special and regular edition. 

Although I will probably get a US release too, but I wait for a while on it; I officially stuffed the wii back in the box a month ago, dam thing just took up space and didnt do anything anyway.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 9, 2012)

Xenoblade any good? Dunno why but I've been incredibly skeptical about it's quality since I first saw all the buzz about it. It just seemed like a sensational kinda thing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Fuck you, I'm not. Don't compare me.
> 
> Hell, I don't even read that much loli doujins other than Take me to Ariake and some Illya doujins.



I don't think it works like drinking.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Wait...what?


----------



## Praetor (Feb 9, 2012)

You can be a casual drinker, but not a causal defiler of children.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Always the extremes with people.

Is it hard to believe that someone may like looking at artwork of a loli getting banged by a big tittied futa without being compared to criminals?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Always the extremes with people.
> 
> Is it hard to believe that someone may like looking at artwork of a loli getting banged by a big tittied futa without being compared to criminals?



No, now go to jail.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

I hate you The World, and I curse your future progeny.

Now that goddamn big ass ugly picture is stuck in my rep box for awhile.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No, now go to jail.





And Mura I'm done with my set.

Its not Yomi or Kagura or Saya or Rin or Saber or any of the other bitches I had in mind.

Its Serah. She went from just some random chick who was just there to motivated Lightning and Snow to move on in the game in FFXIII to a badass hot stuff in FFXIII-2. She...is my new Rin, and she is going to be the icon for my Unlimited Esura Works sig shop I'll be working on soon whenever I get the free time to do so.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^dam son, is that Hinoki Sai right there.
> 
> - I* have no problem with that, look you get what you pay for, and the Wii is proof of that, it was the nice cheap gimmicky console, with lack of games*, and thats what people wanted. And then they act like they dont know what they were getting. Be thankful Nintendo has some sort of vice like gripe on Namco, and they got Symphonia, Phantasia, Symphonia 2, Grace at all.
> 
> First of all seeing more similarities between Lodoss and Agarest, and also as much as I like the game it has major flaws, difficulty spikes through the roof, stupid idea that you have to use move points to use items, and the costs are high, cant really buy anything, because you have to create an item before it appears in the store, so weapons are hard to come by, and battles just take way to long.


 you lost me right there. horrible way to see things. Like  the Wii doesn't have gamers who has the desire to play games? smh. 




Praetor said:


> Xenoblade any good? Dunno why but I've been incredibly skeptical about it's quality since I first saw all the buzz about it. It just seemed like a sensational kinda thing.


 Xenoblade is awesome.. buy it, play it and love it. lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> And Mura I'm done with my set.
> 
> Its not Yomi or Kagura or Saya or Rin or Saber or any of the other bitches I had in mind.
> 
> Its Serah. She went from just some random chick who was just there to motivated Lightning and Snow to move on in the game in FFXIII to a "badass hot" stuff in FFXIII-2.



So just Yuna again?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> And Mura I'm done with my set.
> 
> Its not Yomi or Kagura or Saya or Rin or Saber or any of the other bitches I had in mind.
> 
> Its Serah. She went from just some random chick who was just there to motivated Lightning and Snow to move on in the game in FFXIII to a badass hot stuff in FFXIII-2. She...is my new Rin, and she is going to be the icon for my Unlimited Esura Works sig shop I'll be working on soon whenever I get the free time to do so.



I don't know, to me serah hasn't reached the level of rin. If you feel she has then thats on you though, can't stop you there. Serah ain't a bad choice though, she is pretty hot.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2012)

The fuck is that alien creature in your set Esura?


----------



## Praetor (Feb 9, 2012)

Fate Rin? She's small time as hell. The only Rin that matters is Rin Tezuka.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2012)

Read Heaven's Feel Rin or hell, play through Heaven's feel and you'll know why I feel like that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2012)

Too bad CT never got a sequel. Sure there's Chrono Cross, but who cares about that?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 9, 2012)

Our chances to get Zero no Kiseki just shot the fuck up.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2012)

I certainly hope so, I wanna see how this game is on the vita.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> you lost me right there. horrible way to see things. Like  the Wii doesn't have gamers who has the desire to play games? smh.
> 
> 
> Xenoblade is awesome.. buy it, play it and love it. lol



If they were gamers they would have bought and xbox or ps3, not a Wii. You cannot make any arguments to the contrary even RPGs aside, no big name AAA title came to the Wii, despite coming to the Xbox and PS3. The Wii is not a console for gamers, yes is has several nice titles, but with the exception of the Jaguar, the worst console ever made, every console has had at least one or two good games. 

Point being an xbox can now be had for around 150 if you buy used, ps3 for 200 buying used, and you can probably get even better deals if you look hard enough. So stop whining and get the systems or too bad if you are left out in the cold. Nintendo blocked 3 rpgs, finally bowing on the xenoblade, that it basically had rights to and had major hype, and you complain about this Namco business.

Frankly screw Nintendo, we should be getting xenoblade, LS, and PT on either or both the xbox 360 and ps3, just like Grace F. 

And just in case some of your "gamer" , hah, friends are sitting on the edge of the seats, skyward sword was your swan song, thats it, there will be nothing else on the wii, have a good day.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> If they were gamers they would have bought and xbox or ps3, not a Wii. You cannot make any arguments to the contrary even RPGs aside, no big name AAA title came to the Wii, despite coming to the Xbox and PS3. The Wii is not a console for gamers, yes is has several nice titles, but with the exception of the Jaguar, the worst console ever made, every console has had at least one or two good games.
> 
> Point being an xbox can now be had for around 150 if you buy used, ps3 for 200 buying used, and you can probably get even better deals if you look hard enough. So stop whining and get the systems or too bad if you are left out in the cold. Nintendo blocked 3 rpgs, finally bowing on the xenoblade, that it basically had rights to and had major hype, and you complain about this Namco business.
> 
> ...


 you are clearly missing the point and you are clearly the wrong person to talk to about the Tales of Graces F situation.  About the big 3 Rpgs NoA screwed up and nobody is defending them. I blamed them for it and I even sent the letters for the games. Namco Business is worst than Nintendo. Next time before making a comment about a topic take off your obvious biased glasses before hands... 

I am hoping for The Last Story to get here.. sigh NoA


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So just Yuna again?


Serah has replaced her.



Mura said:


> I don't know, to me serah hasn't reached the level of rin. If you feel she has then thats on you though, can't stop you there. Serah ain't a bad choice though, she is pretty hot.


Whats your thoughts on the set? 



Gnome said:


> The fuck is that alien creature in your set Esura?


Don't talk about my bitch like that. 



Mura said:


> Read Heaven's Feel Rin or hell, play through Heaven's feel and you'll know why I feel like that.



I thought you was one of those Saberites. 

Rin is just totally awesome. I like Saber but its just something about Rin. Them combination of thighhighs and short skirt....forgot what they called it. Although, until the final showdown in Heaven's Feel route, I though Rin was a bitch to poor little Sakura so she started annoying me. And too many people like Saber so I try to be a bit different. 

I have yet to do Rani's route in EXTRA because I don't want to kill Rin (not the same Rin but whatever).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2012)

I like the set, it looks very nice. I see your getting better with each set you make.

Don't get me wrong, I like saber too. Its just that I can't deny Rin's greatness in HF. I'd be a fool not to acknowledge that.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> I like the set, it looks very nice. *I see your getting better with each set you make.*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like saber too. Its just that I can't deny Rin's greatness in HF. I'd be a fool not to acknowledge that.





Danke! 

And I acknowledge it. That was some good shit in HF. Doesn't stop her from being a bitch through most of the route. You know its bad when characters in the game start thinking you are a bit bitchy so I was glad that Shirou stood up for his bitch against Rin.

She redeemed herself against Dark Sakura though and showing Sakura some love finally.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

I approve of your top 10 games Esura.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I approve of your top 10 games Esura.


You...do? 

Cool. pek


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2012)

I put tsukihime and F/SN as my 1 and 2 on that site but thats just me.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> I put tsukihime and F/SN as my 1 and 2 on that site but thats just me.



F/SN was one I was considering but there is too many games I played over the years that I enjoyed more. That said, F/SN is on top of the adventure list and story. Its also on the soundtrack list (Emiya and Colliding Souls....)

Tsukihime, while I enjoyed it I enjoyed it much, much less than F/SN. I lost the urge to even play Kohaku's route. The routes in the mansion are depressing as fuck.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2012)

I put Tsukihime as number one simply because of the fact that shiki>>>>>shirou.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Hmm dunno bout FFXIII-2 as number 10 though.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> I pit Tsukihime as number one simply because of the fact that *shiki>>>>>shirou*.


That's true. But the characters in F/SN are much more enjoyable than Tsukihime's characters personally. From the soundtrack, characters, story, designs of the characters, all that makes up for the fact that Shirou sucks and make every shonen protagonist look like the coolest beings in the universe.

Arcuied and Ciel got nothing on Saber and Rin...well, titties but Saber and Rin makes up their lack of big breasts with a cool personality and sexy design. And it shows in the hentais...there is more hentais of them than Arcuied and the other females in Tsukihime.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Hmm dunno bout FFXIII-2 as number 10 though.



It turned me out.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 9, 2012)

Killing Rin is way better than saving her. Rin on your side is pretty bland. Rin as a foe is actually a pretty emotional part. Rani is bad either way, so may as well get the most out of your Rin, and cut her down.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Switch it for Valk Chronicles or Cath and you win.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 9, 2012)

Valkyria Chronicles 2 is pretty good. Never played 1. The plot is dopy, but I don't mind. Avan has annoying generic shounen hero traits, but he's actually a really likeable character in most of the classmate missions. VC3 seems to have fixed every complaint I had with VC2, so of course it is never coming to the US.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Praetor said:


> VC3 seems to have fixed every complaint I had with VC2, so of course it is never coming to the US.



Sounds bout right.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Praetor said:


> Killing Rin is way better than saving her. Rin on your side is pretty bland. Rin as a foe is actually a pretty emotional part. Rani is bad either way, so may as well get the most out of your Rin, and cut her down.


Rin on my side felt just like Fate/Stay Night. 



Lee Min Jung said:


> Switch it for Valk Chronicles or Cath and you win.



Um...they are already on the list.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Praetor said:


> Valkyria Chronicles 2 is pretty good. Never played 1. The plot is dopy, but I don't mind. Avan has annoying generic shounen hero traits, but he's actually a really likeable character in most of the classmate missions. VC3 seems to have fixed every complaint I had with VC2, so of course it is never coming to the US.



VC2 was your first? Poor boy.

Play the first one. Its cheap and its a classic.

VC2 wasn't bad at all but its underwhelming considering what they gave us for the first one. Play the first one and see why most VC fans are bitter about VC2 and VC3 (despite being better than VC2).


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Rin on my side felt just like Fate/Stay Night.
> 
> 
> 
> Um...they are already on the list.



Nah man switch it for #10 spot. Bye Bye 13-2


----------



## Praetor (Feb 9, 2012)

Dog, you know I ain't got no PS3.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Nah man switch it for #10 spot. Bye Bye 13-2



I don't want Catherine and VC1 above Devil Survivor or Devil May Cry.




Praetor said:


> Dog, you know I ain't got no PS3.


Oh, that sucks.

You missing out.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 9, 2012)

Catherine looked kinda... bad. The game play didn't seem fun, and the fact that neither woman seemed like an enticing option kinda shot the whole premise in the foot.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

WTB Persona 5. Make it happen Atlus.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Praetor said:


> Catherine looked kinda... *bad*. The game play didn't seem fun, and the fact that neither woman seemed like an enticing option kinda shot the whole premise in the foot.


You gotta play it to see why people love it. 



Lee Min Jung said:


> WTB Persona 5. Make it happen Atlus.



They actually started development like almost a year ago. They didn't really say too much other than they got the usual Persona staff from 3 and 4 working on 5 and it will be different from its predecessor. Also, don't look forward to any info any time soon. I think it was on Siliconera or something.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> You gotta play it to see why people love it.
> 
> 
> 
> They actually started development like almost a year ago. They didn't really say too much other than they got the usual Persona staff from 3 and 4 working on 5 and it will be different from its predecessor. Also, don't look forward to any info any time soon. I think it was on Siliconera or something.



Oh shit, Atlus is on point. As long as I know that it is in development then I am cool. They are also doing their fighting game too, so Kudos. Now is fucking Nomura would take a hint and get started on KHIII, I can die happy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> you are clearly missing the point and you are clearly the wrong person to talk to about the Tales of Graces F situation.  About the big 3 Rpgs NoA screwed up and nobody is defending them. I blamed them for it and I even sent the letters for the games. Namco Business is worst than Nintendo. Next time before making a comment about a topic take off your obvious biased glasses before hands...
> 
> I am hoping for The Last Story to get here.. sigh NoA



No I get the situation quite well, you do not seem to. You are making some argument that your friends are entitled to something, and throwing out the title "gamers" to somehow justify this. 

Well news flash. No they are not. In Namco and Nintendo's eyes, once they give you a working product you can play hide and go fuck yourself. And if the product is somehow defective, well thats why there is a return policy at both the retail store, and often the manufacturer as well (if you collect anime, they recall discs more often then not, for faulty subtitles and the like).

Anything else is the consumer's responsibility, and they need to research and make sure they are buying what they want. 

So I fail to see why Bandai somehow owes you are friend anything. They made the business decision, that Grace F will sell better on a new console, and it probably will, given a range of factors. 

Yes I hate Nintendo and like Namco (not so much Bandai with the announcement of no more anime), but I can still look at the situation objectively unlike your "gamer" friends.

God Dam, reminds me of that stupid gamefly commercial where the girl is like "you get a game and put in your gamecube", hah, there are so many things wrong with that statement I dont even know where to begin.


@CrazyMTF, so whats the word on 13-2

@Esura, did you at least go with the CE of MK2, Ill be preordering that one myself as well, honestly outside of handhelds, if NIS store releases something I usually preorder it because those games can get really rare and really expensive really fast


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @Esura, *did you at least go with the CE of MK2*, Ill be preordering that one myself as well, honestly outside of handhelds, if NIS store releases something I usually preorder it because those games can get really rare and really expensive really fast



Of course, of course.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> No I get the situation quite well, you do not seem to. You are making some argument that your friends are entitled to something, and throwing out the title "gamers" to somehow justify this.
> 
> Well news flash. No they are not. In Namco and Nintendo's eyes, once they give you a working product you can play hide and go fuck yourself. And if the product is somehow defective, well thats why there is a return policy at both the retail store, and often the manufacturer as well (if you collect anime, they recall discs more often then not, for faulty subtitles and the like).
> 
> ...


Gotta say I'm surprised to like it as much as I do. Gameplay wise it improved it quite a few ways. Story wise, it's still shit 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiNrmYvzgLY&lc=bolkM3VTrDZR9vX2jbF6ECFMaXKne_EuxfhSyCSIUmw&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm watching your review right now Whity, and all I have to say is: 


FFXIII-2 is hella gay. Because I hate the battle system.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> No I get the situation quite well, you do not seem to. You are making some argument that your friends are entitled to something, and throwing out the title "gamers" to somehow justify this.
> 
> Well news flash. No they are not. In Namco and Nintendo's eyes, once they give you a working product you can play hide and go fuck yourself. And if the product is somehow defective, well thats why there is a return policy at both the retail store, and often the manufacturer as well (if you collect anime, they recall discs more often then not, for faulty subtitles and the like).
> 
> ...




Namco Bandai way of business being horrible for the last 10 years with the series and this is not like the product is going to cost them more than what it is going cost them to bring it to the PS3 even with the extra content.. It is a dick move regardless no matter how much they are trying to cover such or you are trying to cover for them. No excuses whatsoever. Just because you have a "superior console" doesn't mean the Wii Owners can't enjoy the game also... Gamers like you is what is wrong with gaming lately in general. when something is not fair, is not fair..

Look is on the shitty Wii so who cares? see what I did there?..feel sorry for your way of thinking.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

While I'm not on any side of the argument, I do notice that a lot of people (in the US) don't care when Wii don't get a game but cares when they do get a unique game that's not on another system.

Believe it or not, people were pissed off knowing that Xenoblade is a Wii-exclusive, ignoring the fact that the game is published by Nintendo and the developer Monolith is owned by Nintendo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2012)

Xenoblade is dumb anyway. 


That said, I want a new Ogre Battle game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> While I'm not on any side of the argument, I do notice that a lot of people (in the US) don't care when Wii don't get a game but cares when they do get a unique game that's not on another system.
> 
> Believe it or not, people were pissed off knowing that Xenoblade is a Wii-exclusive, ignoring the fact that the game is published by Nintendo and the developer Monolith is owned by Nintendo.


 Japanese gamers poll showed that they want the game on the PS3



CrazyMoronX said:


> Xenoblade is dumb anyway.
> 
> 
> That said, I want a new Ogre Battle game.


 you are dumb..  and Ogre Battle games are always welcome.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> is a throwback in a way to JRPGs in it's prime.



In what respect?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> In what respect?



Good gameplay, very solid story, immense world, etc. The kind you normally see in older games.

It's more or less the last great JRPG of this generation.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I want to fuck Aya Hirano but we don't always get what we want.



Thats an interesting person to bring in this.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its often considered the best JRPG this generation and its a game that Nintendo of America refused to localize even when Nintendo of Europe did. There is even a whole operation to try to get Xenoblade, Last Story, and Pandora Towers out in the US.
> 
> Now, NoA is localizing the game after all the hype died down and interest waned a bit. Hell, if it wasn't for Gamestop wanting the game out here and fronting them the money, NoA wouldn't of brought it here at all. So Xenoblade will be out here in the US, but as a Gamestop and Nintendo.com exclusive.
> 
> Xenoblade has nothing to do with the other Xeno games, they just called it that in honor of the director who directed the other Xeno games.



Ya I heard bout the Gamestop thing. But damn, if you all are saying all thisi good shit bout the game, might be time to dust off my Twilight Princess/ Skyward Sword system...I mean Wii.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Good gameplay, very solid story, immense world, etc. The kind you normally see in older games.
> 
> It's more or less the last great JRPG of this generation.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> Thats an interesting person to bring in this.



I was just trying to make a point.




















I would like to fuck her though.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya I heard bout the Gamestop thing. But damn, if you all are saying all thisi good shit bout the game, might be time to dust off my Twilight Princess/ Skyward Sword system...I mean Wii.



I never played it before, I'm just going by what I've heard.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 9, 2012)

The way I seen the world in Xenoblade based off videos. Think FFXII, but on crack.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2012)

I've heard good things about xenoblade but I just can't bring myself to get excited about it, don't know why.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

I hated FFXII too so I held off on importing.

I don't mind trying it now since I'm getting it for the cheap sauce though but its comparisons to FFXII, one of my most hated JRPGs, scares me a bit.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The way I seen the world in Xenoblade based off videos. Think FFXII, but on crack.



Please don't bring FFXII up again, cuz you will get me talking bout it some more bout how sick that game was. But if it is as good as XII (w/o the political BS) then bout time to preorder. The problem is, if they basically localized it cuz of gamestop and the community, they will prob hire some cheap ass, horrible VA's just to give them their "stfu fans, you got it now, damn".


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Please don't bring FFXII up again, cuz you will get me talking bout it some more bout how sick that game was. But if it is as good as XII (w/o the political BS) then bout time to preorder. The problem is, if they basically localized it cuz of gamestop and the community, they will prob hire some cheap ass, horrible VA's just to give them their "stfu fans, you got it now, damn".



Actually, we are getting the European English translations and VAs.

NoA are going really cheap on this compared to NoE with Xenoblade.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Please don't bring FFXII up again, cuz you will get me talking bout it some more bout how sick that game was. But if it is as good as XII (w/o the political BS) then bout time to preorder. The problem is, if they basically localized it cuz of gamestop and the community, they will prob hire some cheap ass, horrible VA's just to give them their "stfu fans, you got it now, damn".



I'm talking world wise, not storywise. Though I be hearing that sidequests keep getting people distracted.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'm talking world wise, not storywise. Though I be hearing that sidequests keep getting people distracted.



Well from what it sounds like its so big you treat it like an MMO so its no surprise you'd get sidetracked.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It does have some good music--like a cross between classic Ogre Battle and Tactics Ogre--but I think TO has equal-or-better music and it is much, much harder in the original version.
> 
> By the way, I beat the game last night. So easy.



I vaguely remember playing it on the Playstation back in '97.  That and Final Fantasy Tactics (another game I haven't played in a good while) had character positioned in various places I believe if I remember correctly.  

I haven't played any of the PSP remakes, but if they're easier like you say they are, then I wouldn't want to play them then.  I do enjoy fair challenge.












Ah yes, it's starting to come back now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> I hated FFXII too so I held off on importing.
> 
> I don't mind trying it now since I'm getting it for the cheap sauce though but its comparisons to FFXII, one of my most hated JRPGs, scares me a bit.



How in Sweet Jesus, do you like FF 13 and hate 12?


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> How in Sweet Jesus, do you like FF 13 and hate 12?



Easy.

Aside from the removal of random encounters, the world of Ivalice, and the designs of the characters (excluding Vaan), I hated everything about FFXII...particularly in the gameplay and story department. Soundtrack is also the weakest in the series.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

Lol here we go again with this topic for the 20th time. I swear this shit should be macro'ed or something Esura.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2012)

Esura should just put in his sig "I hate the best Final Fantasy Games" so people stop asking "How can you?"


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

On Topic: Anyone ever play Jeanne d'Arc? That game was pretty sick, might hit that up again after Kingdoms of Amalur.


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol here we go again with this topic for the 20th time. I swear this shit should be macro'ed or something Esura.


Kira asked. 



crazymtf said:


> Esura should just put in his sig "I hate the best Final Fantasy Games" so people stop asking "How can you?"



But I don't hate the best FF games. I love FFVII and X. 

Anways, repping SoCalV!


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2012)

You are weird.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2012)

Yih       .


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2012)

Whatever, I had Pyrrha on the mind so I decided to make a set of her.

I need to start on my new Noel Vermillion set.

Noel Vermillion or Serah Farron as my mascot...hmmmm....or maybe Pyrrha.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 10, 2012)

I know Esura has awful taste, but he just said well the setting and characters are good, but he hates the story and music, when I think with out argument, 13 was ripped for many things, but story was one of the main gripes. 

I honestly suspect there is another reason Esura likes 13, hell I can even guess what it is based on his posts. 

But still its kind of like meeting the person who continuously sticks their hand in the fire, its something so amazingly stupid, yet each time you see it you are in disbelief.


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> *I know Esura has awful taste*, but he just said well the setting and characters are good, but he hates the story and music, when I think with out argument, 13 was ripped for many things, but story was one of the main gripes.
> 
> I honestly suspect there is another reason Esura likes 13, hell I can even guess what it is based on his posts.
> 
> But still its kind of like meeting the person who continuously sticks their hand in the fire, its something so amazingly stupid, yet each time you see it you are in disbelief.



You really aren't one to talk Kira. Seriously.

I've already stated 20 thousand times why I like FFXIII. You don't even have to guess another reason...I SAID IT. And how in the hell is liking something different like continuously sticking your hands in fire?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2012)

Just wondering, but is the NA release of Tales of Graces F going to come with some of the costumes or you pretty much going to have to purchase them via DLC?


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2012)

I figure its going to be the latter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2012)

That's cool.  I wouldn't mind pruchasing the Tales and Geass costumes.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 10, 2012)

Deus Ex

I didn't ask for this


----------



## zenieth (Feb 10, 2012)

Also Malik = Waifu

real talk


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2012)

Tales of Suzaku


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2012)

I went to Amazon.com this morning.  My intention was to preorder Devil Survivor 2.  But I found myself ordering several titles instead.

Growlanser Wayfarer of Time PSP
Devil Survivor 2 DS
Record of Agarest War 2 PS3
Tales of Graces f PS3

Anyone else picking these up?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll pick up Tales of Graces f. And if Devil Survivor 2 is any good I'll check it out.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

I might pick up Tales of Graces even though the main characters look even more bishie and gayer than usual Tales/animu games.

I might also pick up Devil Survivor Overclocked since I've never played it before.

I've been waiting for the price to go down but since it's an Atlus game, shit looks like it's stagnating at 40 bucks and will only go up from there.

I was hoping since it's not that great of a port no one will give a shit about it and that will make sales go down which means price drop but ehhhhhhhhhhh maybe I should wait a little bit longer.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Kira asked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My point exactly. FF4 and FF12 are better then both of those. Though I do also enjoy FF7.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> I vaguely remember playing it on the Playstation back in '97. That and Final Fantasy Tactics (another game I haven't played in a good while) had character positioned in various places I believe if I remember correctly.
> 
> I haven't played any of the PSP remakes, but if they're easier like you say they are, then I wouldn't want to play them then. I do enjoy fair challenge.
> 
> ...


It is easier, but it isn't super easy or anything.

There are a couple challenges left, especially if you don't know what you're doing. Actually, toward the end, some maps are so ridiculously broken you will have a hard time winning no matter what--that's mostly the optional quests though; main story is medium.


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> My point exactly. FF4 and FF12 are better then both of those. Though I do also enjoy FF7.



I love FFIV, but I don't consider it better than VII and X. Not to its detriment though because those are some high calibur games and hard to beat. Great game in its own right though. Cecil is just as cool as Alys Landale.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 10, 2012)

Still loving Deus Ex

Still loving Malik.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

The setting/atmosphere is fucking amazing in that game. I sat there hours in the main city just marveling at its' beauty.

 you steampunk setting. Speaking of steampunk, they should make another GITS game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> The setting/atmosphere is fucking amazing in that game. I sat there hours in the main city just marveling at its' beauty.
> 
> you *steampunk* setting. Speaking of steampunk, they should make another GITS game.



Cyberpunk fyi



> Still loving Deus Ex
> 
> Still loving Malik.



Getting sidetracked with the side quests yet? 

IIRC there was this one mission in Detroit where at the end you were in one of the apartments and the guy you were supposed to take down was trying to bullshit you into letting him go. My response?

"Cut the bullshit. You're going down." *guy attempts to shoot* *walk over and punch the shit out of him*

Also that whole dialogue sequence with the Boss. All of it.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Cyberpunk fyi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya that is what I meant, was thinking of something else at the time I wrote that.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 10, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Cyberpunk fyi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



trying to advance main story

Side quests everywhere

I never asked for this

Also Malik's side quest with catching Lee

DAT ENDING


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 10, 2012)

The game gives you the chance to cock block someone out of random no sooner you get to Shanghai. Best game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

Gamestop is evil though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 10, 2012)

Time to give in to evil then.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2012)

>Pre-order bonuses.

>Couldn't give less of a shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow, now that's very nice to now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, I buy stuff from that evil vagina all the time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 10, 2012)

you can always dlc that stuff later


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, now that's very nice to now.



Not like it's on the disk or anything, nope not at all.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not like it's on the disk or anything, nope not at all.



Lol, it's not that.  I was surprise that there was a promotional for preordering.  I was hoping for a limited edition but I'm fine with buying the game.  I'm a bit perplexed that there has yet to be any type of TV promotional for the game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 10, 2012)

Heads up for those who missed out, Not really surprising since its Atlus and they reprinted Disgaea, but apparently they are reprinting radiant historia which is going for over a hundred on ebay nowadays. Its nice for once to be on the good side of this news.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2012)

Coop in Diablo psx is harder than I remember.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 11, 2012)

moment I saw the boxes of that stuff.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 11, 2012)

>out of emp
>last save in china
>a boss and 7 missions between said save and current location
>for malik


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2012)

You must save Malik! I restarted that mission like 20 times until she was alive.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 11, 2012)

Implying I wouldn't


----------



## dream (Feb 11, 2012)

I let her die.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

< Let Malik die, perfect distraction.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah but gnome we know you're soulless


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

Soulless? or too lazy to save the ho.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

zenieth said:


> moment I saw the boxes of that stuff.



I can't tell if I'm looking at a girl's or boy's ass.

I have the weirdest boner right now.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

So does (s)he.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 11, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Soulless? or too lazy to save the ho.



Soulless because you're a gnome


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Soulless? or too lazy to save the ho.



You suck.

Malik is a worthy ho to save. I like Malik. Best sidekick ever.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 11, 2012)

She has some pretty sassy lines. I had her die, though i didn't want her to die but I was too lazy to load a save file to do it again. So ya...

Btw, how shit is SO4 on the 360?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

Ganging up on me!

I didn't ask for this.

Edit: Star Ocean 4 is a bad game.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 11, 2012)

Damnit, was looking for another JRPG to play with my WRPG on my 360.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

Beat Chrono Trigger, not sure what to play next.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

Chrono Cross duh


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

Its not even a real sequel from what I heard, nty. I need my Brono, Bobo, and Bagus if I'm going to play it.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

It's still a great game.

Not Chrono Trigger great but still.

It doesn't have Toriyama's art style if that's what you mean.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

I couldn't care less about Toriyama's art. It's about the cast of characters.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

Then they have a good cast at least from what I can remember.

I guess not as good as Magus, Robo or Frog but still..........


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, I guess I'll just play FFIX or something.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

You suck.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

They got characters like this



And this



And this


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't see a frog or a robot. Fuck that.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

Robo is in Cross...............sorta.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

/sigh. I want to play a Tales of game.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

Get Tales of Vesperia for the PS3. Import. 

Or wait for Tales of Graces F

Or get a 3DS and get Tales of the Abyss.

And play Chrono Cross damn you.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

-Already played Vesperia on 360, I don't play things twice like ever.

-I don't want to wait. 

-Have a 3DS an Abyss isn't out yet.

-No.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 11, 2012)

Cross was a fucking nice game and you could pretty much have anyone as a party member

they had a portrait? Chances are they could be recruited.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Its not even a real sequel from what I heard, nty. I need my Brono, Bobo, and Bagus if I'm going to play it.



It's a sequel.
[YOUTUBE]DqzJlFoCJx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

Gnome said:


> -Already played Vesperia on 360, I don't play things twice like ever.
> 
> -I don't want to wait.
> 
> ...



-It's in Japanese. Learn a new language. It also has a ton of extra content and I believe 2 more playable characters like Flynn.

-Yes you do. 

- It's out in 3 days

- You better or I'm gonna git you sucka!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

The World said:


> -It's in Japanese. Learn a new language. It also has a ton of extra content and I believe 2 more playable characters like Flynn.
> 
> -Yes you do.
> 
> ...



- Already learning Japanese, and Flynn was a douche. 

- Nerp

- Too long

- Maybe later, and I don't own it and don't want to bother with emulators.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 11, 2012)

<3 me some fucking Judith.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2012)

Gnome said:


> /sigh. I want to play a Tales of game.



Have you played all the ps1 and snes tales?
Got a psp?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Have you played all the ps1 and snes tales?
> Got a psp?



No, and I sold my psp a long time ago. And unless I don't need to emulate then I probably won't play them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2012)

Gnome said:


> No, and I sold my psp a long time ago. And unless I don't need to emulate then I probably won't play them.


Psp is pretty useful, could probably buy a 2000 or 1000 for less than a price for a new game or even new used.
Don't know why you wouldn't emulate it's practically the only way you can even play old games anymore.


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

Whitney Houston died. Found out at work from some old bitches.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> Whitney Houston died. Found out at work from some old bitches.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsVAsN3q-Uo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> Whitney Houston died. Found out at work from some old bitches.



Crack kills mang.

And Fairy Tail sucks.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Crack kills mang.
> 
> And Fairy Tail sucks.



Sure. 
/10char


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Glad you agree. You should read Rave Master instead, at least its halfway decent.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

In what regards?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Mashima didn't force the story as hard as Fairy Tail. It's still forced though, Mashima isn't a very good writer.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Well I will counter your Rave Master with a Wolfen Crest. Go read that if you wanna get mind fucked a little.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

The synopsis mentions school and thug classroom motifs I'm not fond of. Is it a major part to the story? If not I might try it out.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, but it isn't what you are thinking of. At least, if you are going to take a look at it, get to the major school scene chapter. You will know what I am talking about when you get to it. It will be an event that should make you go WTF during a school assembly. Then get back at me.


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

Whitney used to have such a good voice.

She will be missed. Sucks she couldn't drop dem drugs to get back singing again.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Esura, what TV shows do you watch?


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Esura, what TV shows do you watch?


What I used to watch? House, Mentalist, Lie to Me, L&O SVU, Supernatural, NCIS, NCIS LA, Family Guy, reruns of Everyone Hates Chris, Big Valley and Bonanza, and various animes.

Now? Nothing, only anime and anime and anime.

I knew when I had the means I would eventually abandon regular TV watching and go all anime once I got access to numerous amounts of anime online and on Netflix/Hulu and Blu rays from Amazon. This was predicted in high school. I remember telling my friend that back then that I would.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Just trying to get a taste of your type of tastes. I guess in regards to entertainment from the type of shows that you watch/watched. Not too shabby of a list.


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

Other than most reality shows, I'm able to watch any type of TV show as long as it entertains me. I used to be into soap operas hardcore until they got canceled.

EDIT: Well I _used_ to be able to watch any type of TV show. If I'm not at work or chilling with the family I'm playing the games or watching animes now. Now I'm doing Photoshop work for my brothers though.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

How many siblings you have?


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> How many siblings you have?



Two elder brothers.

Shit all else to do here until I get some wheels.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Whip out that bicycle then and get going.


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Whip out that bicycle then and get going.



Nope. I either walk or take the bus to places.

I think I'm getting old though. Aside from games and anime all my mannerisms is similar to an old man.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

You eat them 


and those Heath candy bars then?


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

I....I'm not going to answer that. 

I'm going to bed.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2012)

phew, just made it through the second generation of agarest, storywise I really like it, but I hope they make some tweaks for Agarest 2, which should be dropping on the ps3 in the next few months; still need to go and get agarest zero as well (for a dating sim fantasy game, parts of it are actually quite tragic)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

I feel old at times too. Then I run a couple of miles and I feel a lot better about myself.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> phew, just made it through the second generation of agarest, storywise I really like it, but I hope they make some tweaks for Agarest 2, which should be dropping on the ps3 in the next few months; still need to go and get agarest zero as well (for a dating sim fantasy game, parts of it are actually quite tragic)


I think Agarest War has a neat concept.  And there were parts of it that I liked.  But I think there is way too much grinding involved.  Especially late in the game.  It gets very repetitive.

I already reserved Agarest War 2.  So I definitely hope they have made some tweaks.  

Zero isn't worth your time.  It's a major step-back from Agarest War 1.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You eat them
> 
> 
> and those Heath candy bars then?



Heath bars are delicious, Caramel not so much.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 12, 2012)

Saving Malik was unbelievably easy once I got a EMP.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 12, 2012)

Eh, I think I'll pre-order Tales of Graces F.  I'll try it out.  Now I just need to find out the best place to pre-order it from.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2012)

ToGF english have a release date yet?


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay, next month yay.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 12, 2012)

Dat Ms. Fortune


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2012)

Now to search for that Chinese version somewhere.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

^Still on that? The link that I gave to you, the price went down to $48.00.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Dat Ms. Fortune



Indeed.



			
				Mura said:
			
		

> ^Still on that? The link that I gave to you, the price went down to $48.00.



ToGF not FFXIII-2.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh......will there be one?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> Oh......will there be one?



Yeah


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

ToGf no dual audio? Eh, that's cool.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> ToGf no dual audio?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Dual audio is so 2008. I don't care about voice acting anymore.


----------



## Blatman (Feb 13, 2012)

Jus got Catherine! Not that any of you care(I live in England, it was released on Friday). Stray sheep edition is cool, love Vince's t shirt that you get with it


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Do people buy Catherine because of the puzzle game or for the dating sim?


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

I bet that most do it because of the dating sim.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

It's a dating Sim?

I thought the guy was already engaged and juggling around fucking up and not fucking up. Due to cheating and shit


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

That's what I figure, I see it not much different from Mass Effect in that regard.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I bet that most do it because of the dating sim.



Ye have little faith in us humans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

I would only buy that game for the titties.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dual audio is so 2008. I don't care about voice acting anymore.



YOU ARE THE WORST!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

I already scientifically proved that the only reason we think Japanese VA is better is because we don't understand it.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

No it's because English VA is so terrible Japanese VA is better by default.

Trust me, cliched emo JAP actors and annoying chalkboard scratching animu VA's bother me too but nothing comes close to the awfulness of a bad American dub.

Unless it's a bad French or German dub.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

NO! 

You have no scientific backing. I do. People agreed with me on the Internet.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

YES! 

My scientific finding is that American dubs are ASS(the stinky kind) and pull my finger if you want proof.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

< Can understand some Japanese.

Currently they're about the same, neither are really good.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

I didn't know understanding some is equal to understanding all. 

I know some too. 

Clearly you are watching the wrong anime. 

Like Love Hina or High School of the Dead or some shit.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Then give me at least the basic sentence structure for japanese.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

The best VA is Morgan Freeman.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Morgan Freeman
Liam Neeson
Stephen Fry

end of list.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

You forgot James Earl Jones.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

I can give you my favorite Japanese VAs if you want guys.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You forgot James Earl Jones.


Oh yep, we should think of 1 more to complete the perfect 5.


Mura said:


> I can give you my favorite Japanese VAs if you want guys.


There's a reason japan only has 1 notable actor.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> There's a reason japan only has 1 notable actor.



Who do you got in mind?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Ken Watanabe friend.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Japanese people obsess over VA's, big deal, japan is a small fraction of people. People like Morgan Freeman and Liam Neeson are beyond their comprehension.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Sure, lets go with that then.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Because its true.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Alright.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Glad you agree, silly Japanese are socially inept explains why they love VA's so much.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Morgan Freeman is God and Liam Neeson hunts down gangsters and wolves. 

Also since when is Ken Watanabe a fucking seiyuu? Gnomie you reaching ESUA LEVELS MAH FRIEND!


BASK IN THE GLORY OF NORIO WAKAMATO!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V1AEvN8VZs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDnu0giUS00&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Learn to read mang, I said Japan only has one notable actor. You can bet your ass that any real actor will rock the socks off any VA.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

That's why you don't see VA's they can't act. 

I'm j/k


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Trying to compare any anime VA to the godlikes that I listed is an impossible task, that's all I'm saiyan.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Norio Wakamoto voices is in a hentai I like too, too godly in that role.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

See what you did The World, you established a Hentai connection, thread ruined. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> See what you did The World, you established a Hentai connection, thread ruined. Thanks a lot.



Heres the voice he did gnome, your most welcome.


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

Morgan Freeman > all the Japanese voice actors that I know of.

I don't know any.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Morgan Freeman > all the Japanese voice actors that I know of.
> 
> I don't know any.



And you don't have to. Some things are just accepted by fiat.

And no way I'm clicking that link Mura, even if its just MAL.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

I respect morgan freeman for what he can do, doesn't mean I can't like JP VAs though.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Can't compare the two.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm not looking to compare, other people can do that for me.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Morgan Freeman>All is the only comparison that can be made. So comparisons are pointless, thus can't be made.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

I am particularly found of Sidney Poitier Forest Whitaker.

Freeman's voice is godtier though


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

Also VAs aren't as big in Japan as people would lead you to believe

they're just well known because anime etc. is such a huge thing outside of the country itself.

You also can't compare actors since until recently the US pretty much curtailed and monopolized the film industry with policies and the like circa WW2, no other country could touch them because they basically made it so that they couldn't.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't think of any other really good voice talents.


Maybe if Sean Connery did some voice-over work.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Morgan Freeman>All is the only comparison that can be made. So comparisons are pointless, thus can't be made.



If you want, gnome. If you want.

I  noticed The World hasn't said anything since I made the hentai connection. Wonder why that is.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> If you want, gnome. If you want.
> 
> I  noticed The Wrld hasn't said anything since I made the hentai connection. Wonder why that is.



That's "if you please" to you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

@ The World Not sure why you deleted that post but I will respond to it accordingly.

Norio was just as Godly in Taimanin Asagi as well as his other roles.

He is also amazing in Mirai Nikki voicing Deus Ex Machina.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> See what you did The World, you established a Hentai connection, thread ruined. Thanks a lot.



That was Mura. I only show the godliness of Norio. 

Now be lulled to sleep by the voice of manliness. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4tIi2Q_LWc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyjwzCSXHtc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWNY4XXlRj0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HqV03Jouzk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKhdPUTDyuQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcvzhUa91QM[/YOUTUBE]

Ok that last one isn't Norio but Ikeda still sounds awesome.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> @ The World Not sure why you deleted that post but I will respond to it accordingly.
> 
> Norio was just as Godly in *Taimanin Asagi* as well as his other roles.
> 
> He is also amazing in Mirai Nikki voicing Deus Ex Machina.



EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


.....................


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Liam Neeson VA > Sean Con VA


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Sean Conn's voice is a panty dropper. Liam Neeson's voice scares Nazi's and wolves and gangbangers. 

Different strokes for different folks.



And wow I looked up Norio's wiki and he did Gunbuster and Mezzo Forte and the amazing Legend of the Galactic Heroes.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

Legend of Galactic Heroes is to Anime what SAO is to Manwha


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Norio Wakamoto voices is in a hentai I like too, too godly in that role.





Mura said:


> Heres the voice he did gnome, your most welcome.


 



Holy shit, did not know that. I guess you learn something new every day.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Told you to watch that shit for a reason, esura. Shit is godly. No doubt my favorite H-anime of all time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

You are all perverts.


Sean Connery has a voice made out of solid gold.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Legend of Galactic Heroes is to Anime what SAO is to Manwha



Manly tears have been shed. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRtYuG6MgX8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sken4RHX9FY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEeifsmqJ8M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYKW6fVqbmA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think Agarest War has a neat concept.  And there were parts of it that I liked.  But I think there is way too much grinding involved.  Especially late in the game.  It gets very repetitive.
> 
> I already reserved Agarest War 2.  So I definitely hope they have made some tweaks.
> 
> Zero isn't worth your time.  It's a major step-back from Agarest War 1.



yea zero seems a step back from what I have seen, but just for completion I want to play it

I agree with you on the grinding, hell I dont even grind just fight the necessary battles, and it still takes too long; the battle system just takes to long, and unless you are playing like a second play through the average battle seems to take 15-20 minutes

need to look into reserving 2


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 13, 2012)

Damn, I'm thinking about pre-ordering from Game Stop, but there's like 5 around the area and all of them at some point throughout the years have screwed me over at some time.  It's like gambling; trying to pick out the one that will have the game as soon as I arrive.

I almost ready to pre-order that Tales game, but I don't want to hassle around like various times before.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry you have bad gamestops. x.x


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

All Gamestops are bad, and I hope you lose your job


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Told you to watch that shit for a reason, esura. Shit is godly. No doubt my favorite H-anime of all time.


I remember you saying its better than Bible Black. Got my interest.



TeenRyu said:


> Sorry you have bad gamestops. x.x



Ever since the cool regular employees at my local Gamestop left I've been feeling that shitty Gamestop experience now that everyone else seem to get.

I went to pay off EXTEND last week and got charged twice. AND I have to call yaw fucking 800 number off THEIR mistake and wait damn near a week for my money to get back into my account. Its STILL not in my account.

I've never felt so much rage about something until that moment when I tried to buy some Chitpotle and my card declined. Check my statement and I got charged twice from Gamestop.

I had to have someone else talk for me inside the store or I would....I don't know....fucking up on my money is one of my most biggest pet peeves in my life and.....fuck.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> I remember you saying its better than Bible Black. Got my interest.



In terms of story then, no. But in terms of the sex then most definitely.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> In terms of story then, no. *But in terms of the sex then most definitely.*



So you are saying its better than Bible Black then. I have yet to see a hentai with better sex animations than Bible Black besides Oni Chichi, and Bible Black is pretty fucking old. 

I don't know if you did already but could you PM me Asagi?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Show me a H-series with as much fluidity and movement as the Highschool DxD Ending.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Thats hard to do lee, thats hard to do.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

How about a anime series that doesn't involve monsters and gangrape?

You guys are so sick. 

Try Resort Boin or Kanojo x Kanojo.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Seen those world, those ain't bad. But those are softcore as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol, the conversation here.

Anyway, is Banpresto planning on creating anymore SWR games for the upcoming year?  



Lol, on the H-series, try Discipline.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

this fucking thread and these fucking people.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 13, 2012)

speaking of semi h, wish the  majoi koi r samurai girl ps3 port had english subs, I would def import that

hopefully the trending of anime with english subs in blu ray imports transfers over to games at some point; id be totally fine having to import everything as long as I had more to chose from


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, the conversation here.
> 
> Anyway, is Banpresto planning on creating anymore SWR games for the upcoming year?
> 
> ...



How could I forget about Discipline. My third favorite H series.

Its all about Bible Black, Oni Chichi, and Discipline for me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, the conversation here.
> 
> Anyway, is Banpresto planning on creating anymore SWR games for the upcoming year?



SRW Z-2 part 2 and 2nd OG is alll I know of.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> SRW Z-2 part 2 and 2nd OG is alll I know of.



I know of those two.  Their site has some big event coming next month, and I'm wondering what is going to be presented at it.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> this fucking thread and these fucking people.



Don't lump me with them.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 14, 2012)

The World said:


> Don't lump me with them.



Too late  you've been infected with the General RPG club: where Rpg's are the last thing we talk about


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Europe - Nintendo announces the upcoming release date of Pandora's Tower*




> 14 February 2012 ? Pandora?s Tower? is the latest action-packed RPG to come from Nintendo and will be available across Europe exclusively on Wii? from 13th April 2012. With real-time combat, motion controls, multiple endings and a unique relationship system, Pandora?s Tower offers a unique experience and an epic story that will keep you engrossed for hours.
> 
> In Pandora?s Tower you take on the role of Aeron, a soldier, as he battles to save his beloved friend Elena from a mysterious curse that is gradually transforming her into a demonic creature. Only by battling through the towers of a nearby fortress can Aeron save her from her gruesome fate. Using his sword and the magical Oraclos Chain, Aeron must defeat the creatures that lurk there and harvest their meat to feed to Elena. Only by eating all of the ?master flesh?, harvested from the largest monsters within each tower, will Elena be fully cured of the curse and free from its monstrous grip.
> 
> ...





NoE rocks and NoA sucks...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 14, 2012)

It kinda seems like Dante Inferno....kinda.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

So anyway, I am not getting Internet soon after all.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

You're till using the nursing home wifi sadly.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 14, 2012)

just like your good ole days, CMX.

you can play hoop and stick


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

In my day we played "men". That meant that we played with action figures so badass they were banned.

Not like the cheap, shitty, unmovable garbage you kids these days get.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 14, 2012)

were they made with lead paint?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In my day we played "men". That meant that we played with action figures so badass they were banned.
> 
> Not like the cheap, shitty, unmovable garbage you kids these days get.



Lol, you are making me feel old.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> were they made with lead paint?


 Probably. Because lead paint is what makes men.  Not that sissy synthetic shit you get today.


PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, you are making me feel old.


 Maybe you are old.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In my day we played "men". That meant that we played with action figures so badass they were banned.
> 
> Not like the cheap, shitty, unmovable garbage you kids these days get.



Actually, when I was younger my mother would refer to all my toys and action figures as "men".

Dude, you are so old.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

How old is your mom and what does she look like?


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How old is your mom and what does she look like?



Not telling you, fuck that.

I don't want you thinking 'bout my momma!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Pics, please.

I could be your new step father some day.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pics, please.
> 
> I could be your new step father some day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Son, we're never going to bond if you keep acting immature.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh CMX, trying to get with peoples moms.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Son, we're never going to bond if you keep acting immature.


 oh boy...


----------



## Gino (Feb 14, 2012)

Sup muthafuckas


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> Oh CMX, trying to get with peoples moms.


 If they're hot to trot then I'm long and strong.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Is 50 a good enough age for someone for you?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

I should neg you for that.


----------



## Gino (Feb 14, 2012)

40 tops


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

It depends on how hot the 50-year-old is--or how rich.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Is 50 a good enough age for someone for you?



Far too young for CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

You're gonna get yours, Gnome.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're gonna get yours, Gnome.



I ain't afraid of you, whatchu gonna do? Hit me with your walker?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

I will run you over with my Oldsmobile, then call you a whippernsapper while I force my cane up your ass.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 14, 2012)

What would you classify CMX as?

most pedophiles are in their 30-40s is he like a super p*d*p****?

Vintage?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

How am I a p*d*p**** if I'm trying to hook up with people's mothers?


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

You are a Ultros sexophile = crazy pervert nympho.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How am I a p*d*p**** if I'm trying to hook up with people's mothers?


 by being 100+ years old?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nah, he seems more like 500+ years old.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> by being 100+ years old?



Careful you might catch his old.


Lee Min Jung said:


> Is 50 a good enough age for someone for you?



50 year olds can be hot. Milfs they call them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> by being 100+ years old?


 

Even if I were, I wouldn't be pedo unless I jammed 9-year-olds.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Careful you might catch his old.
> 
> 
> 50 year olds can be hot. Milfs they call them.




I didn't say they weren't hot.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Even if I were, I wouldn't be pedo unless I jammed 9-year-olds.





Yeah 10 is definitely your cut off point.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 14, 2012)

Got Tales of the Abyss for 3DS. So far other than the added 3D and faster load times, it seems like a straight port. Graphics didn't suffer a bit (the anime cutscene although however looks obviously compressed) and still looks good on a small screen. Not to mention it still plays good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

I love girls regardless of age. I'm not an agist.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 14, 2012)

Sweet news on PT, it concincides perfectly with my parents trip back home, so looks like Ill be getting PT and Last Story CE at the same time.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Got Tales of the Abyss for 3DS. So far other than the added 3D and faster load times, it seems like a straight port. Graphics didn't suffer a bit (the anime cutscene although however looks obviously compressed) and still looks good on a small screen. Not to mention it still plays good.



I bought the game today too. It's suppose to release date delivery but the UPS guy is taking foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr to deliver it. 

I mean it's almost 7pm where I live.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

The World said:


> I bought the game today too. It's suppose to release date delivery but the UPS guy is taking foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr to deliver it.
> 
> I mean it's almost 7pm where I live.



I used to work for UPS and we did deliver into the late night. Up to 9 pm is the latest I was out there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Speaking of UPS, I see that Torchlight 2 still isn't close to release.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

!!!! Forgot bout Torchlight 2. Dat shit isn't coming for a while eh? But, online co-op! Lets go, me and you CMX duo dat shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Well if the game doesn't come out until April or so I should be cool.

If it comes out next month I'm fucked.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Got Tales of the Abyss for 3DS. So far other than the added 3D and faster load times, it seems like a straight port. Graphics didn't suffer a bit (the anime cutscene although however looks obviously compressed) and still looks good on a small screen. Not to mention it still plays good.



I bought Abyss too even though I have it on PS2.

I wish every dev just port the PS2 classics to PS3 or a handheld. My PS2 is getting fucking old.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

I bought Tales of the Abyss when it was on the PS2. 

Why I need it again for a 3DS?


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

Because I don't like playing my PS2 anymore. Not because I dislike the games (lol, as if) but because I'm not feeling the PS2 anymore. And I need a new memory card and controller and  it looks like shit on my TV.

So bring on the remasters and ports I say.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

I never got to play it before so now I have a chance too.



Mura said:


> I used to work for UPS and we did deliver into the late night. Up to 9 pm is the latest I was out there.



UPS guy never delivers it to me this late though, usually from 1-4pm.

He better be bleeding to death because I feel like he just took a big shit all over me. 

They already fucked up my RE:Revelations order last week, I have Devil Survivor overclocked coming tommorrow, they better not fuck that up too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

The World said:


> I never got to play it before so now I have a chance too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You try calling customer service?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd rather them port it to the PS3 in HD than a handheld.


Scratch that, I didn't even like Abyss.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> You try calling customer service?



I haven't yet, I'm still holding out hope until 9pm like you say. Then I will rage.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

Cool I finally got it. :33

I don't like the fact the opening is still only instrumental but I understand as a handheld it might have been too much to have dual audio with Jap dub.

The 3D looks nice but it doesn't seem like it adds much which doesn't bother me.

Doesn't seem to be any load times which seemed to frustrate people on the PS2 version.

The main character looks kind of cool except for the crazy long hair........oh he's speakin-OH GOD YURI LOWENTHAL OH GOD WHY!?

Whelp tiime to play the whole game on mute.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Wheres that dual audio when you need it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 14, 2012)

Since I know the story, Tear just grates on my nerves so far. She pretty much dodged Luke's questions twice.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

Speaking of Tear...I always liked her.

She's cute and cool.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Speaking of Tear...I always liked her.
> 
> She's cute and cool.



Lol, I remember her reactions towards cute things and her onscreen skits.  The funniest one I remember was getting her monster searcher costume.  The second funniest skit involved Luke making a snide remark on how the archer's costume would have looked better on her rather than Natalia.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 14, 2012)

What's a good JRPG with dual audio(English sub,Jap dub)?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol, what system?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe eternal sonata off the top of my head.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

Every NIS release on PS3 has dual audio so you can start there. Many Aksys games are too.

Don't buy from Atlus if you want dual audio though. Although I love seeing a few people in the Atlus message boards getting all riled up over no dual audio.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol, what system?


Are you fucking blind??look @ my sig.

What's NIS? 

Playstation fan for 15 year.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

All sigs are turned off for me!


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> All sigs are turned off for me!


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Every NIS release on PS3 has dual audio so you can start there. Many Aksys games are too.
> 
> Don't buy from Atlus if you want dual audio though. Although I love seeing a few people in the Atlus message boards getting all riled up over no dual audio.



Atlus usually has great dubs compared to the Tales series and other anime game series.

I just hate no Japanese audio openings.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump of Chicken did Tales of the Abyss opening, Karma.

Oh yeah, tales of the abyss had an anime. I watched it and liked it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3wyriODeAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

damn nukkas, screw you guys, going to watch Glee with my girl.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 14, 2012)

You do know you  can just play the ps2 abyss on the ps3 and you dont need a memory card


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 14, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> What's NIS?
> 
> Playstation fan for 15 year.



Nippon Ichi Software


[YOUTUBE]oAhvQoLpvsM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> Nippon Ichi Software


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

That old school intro. Been ages since I heard that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 14, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> You do know you  can just play the ps2 abyss on the ps3 and you dont need a memory card



Only if you have a 60 GB. And since it's Bamco, if TotA 3D sales don't go well, we're not seeing Xillia or future Tales games being localized. So I bought it since 

A. I want a good RPG on the 3DS
B. I want more Tales games to come here



> That old school intro. Been ages since I heard that.



Not if you're someone who plays PS1 games routinely.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Only if you have a 60 GB. And since it's Bamco, if TotA 3D sales don't go well, we're not seeing Xillia or future Tales games being localized. So I bought it since
> 
> A. I want a good RPG on the 3DS
> B. I want more Tales games to come here



Yup same with me.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Only if you have a 60 GB. And since it's Bamco, if TotA 3D sales don't go well, we're not seeing Xillia or future Tales games being localized. So I bought it since
> 
> A. I want a good RPG on the 3DS
> B. I want more Tales games to come here
> ...



I personally don't care if another Tales game get localized. Namco's loss. I bought Abyss because I liked it on PS2 and I wanted to finish it, otherwise I would never finished it because I'm tired of my old ass PS2. It just so happens I'm helping the Tales fans in the process.

Its actually the same way with me buying new instead of used. I don't buy new because I want the developers/publishers to profit or some crazy obsessive shit or hating used games, I buy new because I'm OCD about the conditions of my games and most used game cases look like shit and scratched to all hell.

But my self serving actions benefit people so whatever.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> *I personally don't care if another Tales game get localized.* Namco's loss. I bought Abyss because I liked it on PS2 and I wanted to finish it, otherwise I would never finished it because I'm tired of my old ass PS2. It just so happens I'm helping the Tales fans in the process.
> 
> Its actually the same way with me buying new instead of used. I don't buy new because I want the developers/publishers to profit or some crazy obsessive shit or hating used games, I buy new because I'm OCD about the conditions of my games and most used game cases look like shit and scratched to all hell.
> 
> But my self serving actions benefit people so whatever.



I'll speak your language for 5 seconds. No new localized Tales games means no Xillia. No Xillia means not being to play as Milla (the blonde chick).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2012)

lol Namco.. lol Tales


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll just wait for the inevitable Tales of Xillia U.

That way I won't have to buy a PS3.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Milla is the hottest tales character I've seen.

She got that ahoge going too, always a plus.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

I hate ahoge. I always want to rip that piece of hair from stupid looking anime moe girls.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 15, 2012)

Ahoge are awesome, reminds me of when saber pulled hers off in carnival phantasm.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'll speak your language for 5 seconds. No new localized Tales games means no Xillia. No Xillia means not being to play as Milla (the blonde chick).



I'm cool with that.

If it gets localized, cool I buy it. If not, don't care. You'd think the fanbase over here would get tired of treated like shit by Namco. I'm tired of playing these games with certain Japanese developers. "BUY THIS AND WE MIIIIGHT LOCALIZE THIS OTHER GAME!!!" They can suck my dick.

And its retarded when you think about how companies like Atlus is fucking localizing another Growlanser game....GROWLANSER for god sakes and Namco can't commit to localize one of their biggest fucking game out? Fuck them.

Either bring it out or don't. If they don't I hope Namco flops hard in the west for being retarded.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> I buy new because I'm OCD about the conditions of my games and most used game cases look like shit and scratched to all hell.



Yes I can imagine the hell you would raise if Game Stop were to ever try to sell you a used game without the original game art cover on the box, but with a white cover and some store company mascot characters on it with the title written with a Sharpie. [/run-on]  No manual as well.

Lol.

"It's $5 off though." - Employee


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 15, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> Yes I can imagine the hell you would raise if Game Stop were to ever try to sell you a used game without the original game art cover on the box, but with a white cover and some store company mascot characters on it with the title written with a Sharpie. [/run-on]  No manual as well.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> "It's $5 off though." - Employee



Lol, I purchase new games, but I tend to shop at Game Stop to find games for the older systems, mostly the Game Cube.  

Anyway, I really do hope that the Tales game currently being released do well in sells so that it might encourage Namco Bandai to take more chances in localizing some more of the Tales titles here.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

If that is the case, inc JYB doing 3 V/O. I don't really mind him that much though. But I do want another Tales of game, I miss em.  Esp, another on the 360.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 15, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I purchase new games, but I tend to shop at Game Stop to find games for the older systems, mostly the Game Cube.



I believe it's the region I live in, but a lot of used games around my general area are all scratched up.  I often have to use cd repair kits to fix them at times.

Reminiscing on Blockbuster:  "Be kind, please rewind."  Well, GameStop should be: "Consider your brisk; clean up that disk."


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2012)

I got MGS2 for like 2 bucks at GameStop. Of course there was no case but it's not like the MGS games have really interesting boxart anyway.

I got my GameCube (came with controller, all cords and memory card) as well as Baten Kaitos (came with box and manual) off Amazon for something like 60 dollars altogether. not bad considering I had them shipped herE within two days.

Now I shall play Origins. And then that Skies of Arcadia game. And probably REZero again but that's not an RPG.

Oh and Animal Crossing. I want to try that out.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 15, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> Nippon Ichi Software


Aha,Disgaea games etc.

Anyone has list of PS3 games with dual audio beside NIS?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJJ416AHYgs[/YOUTUBE]

pek


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2012)

Tales of Xillia looks a hell of a lot better than Tales of Graces.  Tales of Graces keeps cramming this lame friendship dynamic down our throats every time they make a promotional video.  Character designs are better for Xillia as well.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Tales of Xillia looks a hell of a lot better than Tales of Graces.  Tales of Graces keeps cramming this *lame friendship dynamic* down our throats every time they make a promotional video.  Character designs are better for Xillia as well.



Like that's anything new in a Tales game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

Do you mean the skits?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

I might go back and play a Disgaea game when I'm bored some day.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

*Ni no Kuni Coming Winter 2012*





 gogo Namco Bandai.....now for Tales....


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I might go back and play a Disgaea game when I'm bored some day.



You mean you haven't played one yet?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

I mean that I haven't finished one since Disgaea 2.

D3 and D4 were fun but I got bored of them before beating the games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2012)

Bet CMX didn't beat Disgaea 2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

I did too beat Disgaea 2, I just said that. 


I think I actually beat Disgaea 3 as well, I can't remember. For sure I stopped after 30 hours in D4 though. :sleepy


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

"Featuring both English and Japanese voiceovers.."

for Ni no Kuni


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2012)

CMX you're kinda cool unlike the other people in here.

you played Baten Kaitos?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I did too beat Disgaea 2, I just said that.



Nuh uh 
You didn't play the psp version 
[YOUTUBE]aKA_ncOuWtM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byrd (Feb 15, 2012)

I hope for some more tales games... and hopefully Square will start back up with the Mana Series... and when are we gonna get a proper Star Ocean game.. the last one was meh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> CMX you're kinda cool unlike the other people in here.
> 
> you played Baten Kaitos?


I came pretty close to getting that when I had a Gamecube.

But then my brother stole my Gamecube.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nuh uh
> You didn't play the psp version


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2012)

CMX kinda cool...what!?


He's the cooliest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm straight.



Well we know that you pedophilic old man.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2012)

YOu need to teach that bro of yours some respect CMX.

Whack him with your cane until he gives your GC back.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2012)

So like none of you played Baten Kaitos, whatever.

But you were talking about the Tales' games and they apparently were mostly or all doen by the same guy who did Baten Kaitos' soundtrack.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 15, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Only if you have a 60 GB. And since it's Bamco, if TotA 3D sales don't go well, we're not seeing Xillia or future Tales games being localized. So I bought it since
> 
> A. I want a good RPG on the 3DS
> B. I want more Tales games to come here
> ...



Dude cut the crap with that fear mongering. We have discussed this before, but out of recently released games Ie PS2 generation and on we have gotten every console Tales game, the only games we did not get were Heart, and Mythology II (I dont remember if there was a part 3).

Xillia will come out here, as well any other major console title. 

I will by Abyss 3d eventually, but only purely for the sake of I like the company and to sit on my shelf but not to play.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks like the new Suikoden game is selling decently well in Japan.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So like none of you played Baten Kaitos, whatever.



 I did.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

Whats a Baiten Kaytos?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 15, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Dude cut the crap with that fear mongering. We have discussed this before, but out of recently released games Ie PS2 generation and on *we have gotten every console Tales game*, the only games we did not get were Heart, and Mythology II (I dont remember if there was a part 3).
> 
> Xillia will come out here, as well any other major console title.
> 
> I will by Abyss 3d eventually, but only purely for the sake of I like the company and to sit on my shelf but not to play.



PS2:

Tales of Destiny Director's Cut
Tales of Destiny 2
Tales of Symphonia
Tales of Rebirth

DS:

Tales of Hearts
Tales of Innocence

PS3:

Tales of Vesperia

Escort titles:

Narikiri Dungeon 1-3 & X
Summoner's Lineage
Radiant Mythology 2-3 (reason we never got those is b/c poor sales on the first game)
Tales of Tempest



Not to mention that TotA 3D is running on a limited print. Think about that for a minute.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Whats a Baiten Kaytos?



Lets see who steps up to the plate.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Whats a Baiten Kaytos?



Flame Bait en kaitos.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Flame Bait en kaitos.



I was waiting on Baiten Kratos.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 15, 2012)

BK is a RPG that uses a card system for the GC made in 2003 by Namco. Also has a sequel- Baiten Kaitos Origins made in 06 for GC with much better Va'ing.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> BK is a RPG that uses a card system for the GC made in 2003 by Namco. Also has a sequel- Baiten Kaitos Origins made in 06 for GC with much better Va'ing.



Number 1, who is next?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 15, 2012)

I gotta say though, the card based system does adds some interesting flair to it. Plus, you can make combos,there area bunch of cards and shit will turn into dif shit after enough time passes.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2012)

I made a whole thread on Baten Kaitos and what it was...

In the future everyone lives in the air and has wings. Kalas however only has one wing and has been ridiculed for  most of his life. This, among sordid other details that are not revealed immediately, has resulted in a rather jerkassy and self-interested character. he's also the hero of the first game.

There's also an evil empire attempting to take over everything. If you've heard that one before then yes, it is cliche. But that's only the very beginning of the game and things get much, much more interesting later on.

Overall the game is very fun, looks great and has a cool little story. It was written by Masato Kato of Xenogears and Chrono fame.



			
				Unlosing Ranger said:
			
		

> I did



Did you post in my Baten Kaitos thread?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 15, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> PS2:
> 
> Tales of Destiny Director's Cut
> Tales of Destiny 2
> ...



I see the term console eludes you, and I am pretty sure every console Tales you have listed is either a port or a revamped version of another game, I release they have released several of the games in Japan, and I believe you are missing a few from your list, but we got vesperia, symphonia, destiny in some format or another

Destiny 2 was originally a ps1 title I believe, so I am not wrong on that account either; I will give you rebirth though

Look we will never get these director's cut games or revamped ports, I dont care if you bought 1000 copies of abyss 3d, but for the most part Namco has given us a respectable string of releases

if you are that upset about not getting Tales of Destiny Off Character Voices version or some of these other wonky revamps then go learn Japanese 

Im more pissed we miss out on the majority of the SRW games, and the ones we do get dont have any of the mechs that should be in them, we get these original games 

or sakura wars, the first and probably only we'll ever get is five

honestly we need to hope some people go the Ys route, we had Naphistm and 3 I believe, and then they released most of them on the psp, same with Dragon Warrior, we had 7,8,1,2,3 and then they released the rest on ds

whatever, why are we arguing you got 3d abyss, I will get it, and probably several other people on this thread, case closed


Just beat Midas on Agarest, he does live up to the hype as a hard sob, I got him down to 12,000 out 65,000 hp , then he wipes out 5 of the 6 characters I had on the field, lucky enough I played it cool revived my characters before he regenerated back to full health (8000 a turn is brutal), and felled him in one onslaught


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2012)

Here's a review a friend of mine did for the game.


Here's also some pics of the game set to one of the boss themes.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 15, 2012)

> I see the term console eludes you, and I am pretty sure every console Tales you have listed is either a port or a revamped version of another game,



lol, only Destiny is a remake and Symphonia & Vesperia have added content.



> I release they have released several of the games in Japan, and I believe you are missing a few from your list, but we got vesperia, symphonia, destiny in some format or another



I've named all the games we're missing, period.



> Destiny 2 was originally a ps1 title I believe, so I am not wrong on that account either;



You definitely don't know Tales games then. Destiny II is the localized name of Tales of Eternia for PS1 in the west (for obvious reasons, Eternia is a licensed name from He-Man). Destiny 2 for PS2 however is the direct sequel to Destiny.



> I will give you rebirth though



I wish I had Rebirth.



> Look we will never get these director's cut games or revamped ports, I dont care if you bought 1000 copies of abyss 3d, but for the most part Namco has given us a respectable string of releases







> if you are that upset about not getting Tales of Destiny Off Character Voices version or some of these other wonky revamps then go learn Japanese







> Im more pissed we miss out on the majority of the SRW games, and the ones we do get dont have any of the mechs that should be in them, we get these original games



Join the club.



> or sakura wars, the first and probably only we'll ever get is five



Same club, different building.



> honestly we need to hope some people go the Ys route, we had Naphistm and 3 I believe, and then they released most of them on the psp



They localized almost all of them except 4,5,& Origins. Only 5 however is not fan translated.



> whatever, why are we arguing you got 3d abyss, I will get it, and probably several other people on this thread, case closed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 15, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> BK is a RPG that uses a card system for the GC made in 2003 by Namco. Also has a sequel- Baiten Kaitos Origins made in 06 for GC with much better Va'ing.



Interesing, I have yet to play a game that uses the card system.  Is it similar to the Phantasy Star one, since I was interested in trying that out a while back.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 15, 2012)

^card system, that sounds a lot like another Gamecube rpg Lost kingdoms; Jesus, Lost Kingdoms or maybe it was LK 2 had one of the hardest end game bosses ever

- I wish I had gone to anime expo instead of my bro, so I could have backhanded those fools from Akyss, literally right after the Midas fight, one of the hardest in the game, I pretty much get one shoted by a flower , a giant ugly flower and a troupe of angels, but still a flower, wtf; This game has so much potentially that just ruined by some really poor design choices


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll steal someone's Gamecube and play that.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 16, 2012)

The voices suck worse than Grandia though; but they kinda get better on the beg-mid of the second disk.

Other than that, it's a solid game and I've fallen in love with it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Worse than Grandia X?



I guess I could play on mute.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 16, 2012)

Gamecubes are like $30 at GameStop if your thievery fails.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 16, 2012)

This has small spoilerz though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> Gamecubes are like $30 at GameStop if your thievery fails.


 Over my budget, bro.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 16, 2012)

you're kidding right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

For one game?

For one 50-year-old game?

Damn right it is. When you figure in travel expenses, cables, save cards, tracking the damn game down, pain and suffering, etc... you come up to a bill that's too large for a single game.


Granted I still have Paper Mario on the GC I could play, I won't play it.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

You're a 50 year old game.

YOU AREN'T REAL CMX! I MADE YOU!


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2012)

CMX what is your job?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

I AM TOO REAL! 


I'm real.


I... am... real?


Am I real?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

You're real but we're all robots.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey robotic Gnome, can you clean my bathroom for me? I shit all in the shower and got pubes on the sink.


Don't ask how.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Beepbeepboopbop, does not compute.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Now get down on your riveted hands and bolted knees and get to work polishing my mushroom tip.


----------



## Misao (Feb 16, 2012)

Final Fantasy XII for me. Pretty much everything rocks, from the characters designs, voice act, the non-existent love plot it's a breath of fresh air. I'm still playing it to this day.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Now get down on your riveted hands and bolted knees and get to work polishing my mushroom tip.


Zipzoopidoo yessa massa.


HollyGolightly said:


> Final Fantasy XII for me. Pretty much everything rocks, from the characters designs, voice act, the non-existent love plot it's a breath of fresh air. I'm still playing it to this day.



repreprep.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

FFXII? That game was kinda fun, I guess. But there's a thread for that kind of foolish talk. 


Here we discuss real RPGs.

And sometimes hentai.



Okay, mostly hentai.


And robo sex.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Hentai is in my court. Robot sex is in yours CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

There is a special place where hentai and robot sex is one and the same thing.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> Hentai is in my court. Robot sex is in yours CMX.


Hey, don't try to take my title of Hentai King. 

Speaking of hentai. I just watched some hentai called Himekishi Lita. So far what I'm getting from it is that the princess and Queen has some sort of hidden power deep inside of them that can only be unearthed by extreme orgasims or some shit. Sooo the prince pretty much rapes and have demons rape his sister and mother to get said power. Its pretty twisted but nicely animated. Some demon chick gets fucked too.

You may like this since you like Asagi. I actually like this more than Asagi, then again I like wincest hentais so whatever.


----------



## Misao (Feb 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Zipzoopidoo yessa massa.
> 
> 
> repreprep.



High 5!

To this day I have yet to play such an engaging RPG like Shin Megami Tensei: Lucifer's Call -or Nocturne for American folks-, Graphically way ahead it's time, no complaints about non-existent voice acting, I actually prefer it that way. Even in normal this game is HARD.

For the very first time I couldn't care less about the random battle system, it was actually a must-have since it takes way to many points to level-up middle game demons, such as Wu-Kong or Titania for example. Persona is great game and all, but I can't stand it being too easy, might be jut me though I find it way too easy.

Talking about difficulty Demons Souls and it's spiritual sequel are no push-overs. They're both great online RPGs (more action focused), but unfair even if you're on a very high-level. I died a lot there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Demon's Souls was great. Dark Souls was .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> I've became weird on that. When I originally got into hentai I obviously wasn't into it for the story, hell nowadays I'm still not. But I've watched...well mostly read some hentais that really became interesting because of its story and dialog. Hell, there was a hentai I watched in where the entire time I was in tears laughing cause it was funny. When someone asks what I was watching....the answer by default is Seinfeld.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, at the end of the day I watch hentai for the sex but a good plot can go a long way in making the sex scenes more enjoyable....especially for the wincest ones.



Not gonna lie, when I see something arousing and I start thinking dirty thoughts I get a hard-on and wanna release the stress. I can see your point though on looking for good stories in hentais, its just not the first thing on my mind.

Asagi gets badass in other games though, I've seen her enter this powered-up super mode where she justs owns everybody.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Stop talking about that shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

I forgot you ain't hardcore like that.


----------



## Misao (Feb 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Demon's Souls was great. Dark Souls was .



Dark Souls PvP was just not fair at all. I remember the dragon head glitch. There had to be a reason as to why I died against pretty much everything on PvP, specially on that forest. It's possible I had fought with 712 Level players too. I do wonder if the patch corrected all those dreadful things


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2012)

A quick question, but how man SRW games have been localized here in the NA region?


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

I only know of one, and I only own one. Its called OG Saga Endless Frontier for the DS. Got it brand new from Gamestop a few years ago. It was literally in their top shelf some years back gathering dust cause no one would buy it so the outer cardboard case is slightly worn and damaged when I got it. The actual main video game case inside and the soundtrack that came with it was perfect though, still in wrap. 

One of the few times in ages I ran across stupid rare games in Gamestop.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 16, 2012)

What does SWR stand for. You dont mean Super Robot Wars, which would be SRW, and in that case 2, both on the gba, og and og 2.

Forgot about the ds, that makes 3.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Whenever I think SWR I think touhou's SWR(Scarlet Weather Rhapsody), but I know thats got nothing to do with this.

So I'm at a loss of what games was released in NA.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

On my case of the US release it says Super Robot Taisen. Taisen = War but I'm just throwing that out there for the sake of it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> What does SWR stand for. You dont mean Super Robot Wars, which would be SRW, and in that case 2, both on the gba, og and og 2.
> 
> Forgot about the ds, that makes 3.



Lol, thanks for the correction.  Wow, only three.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Licensing issues prevent them from bringing over others. I remember reading that in an interview awhile back on Endless Frontier.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Took this off wikipedia.



> Many mecha titles included are released only in Japan and the number of titles involved within a single game means complicated rights and licensing issues when releasing it elsewhere (a problem that also affects other games, such as Jump Superstars).
> Thus far, only Original Generation games are officially released for the English market by Atlus USA. The titles of the games are given as Super Robot Taisen, possibly to avoid potential confusion with the British television series, Robot Wars. The games do not have the licensing problems other games may have since only original creations not from any anime or manga series are used in the lineup, thus making it the first game in the series to be released outside of the Asian market. Atlus also released Endless Frontier: Super Robot Taisen OG Saga for the Nintendo DS on April 28, 2009.
> In addition, some games have been unofficially translated: the original Super Robot Wars, Super Robot Wars 3, Super Robot Wars Alpha Gaiden and Super Robot Wars Judgement.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> Took this off wikipedia.



I was right! pek


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes, dead on in fact.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2012)

Speaking of licensing and such, did anyone know about Capcom filing a new trademark for the name Darkstalkers in the European Union.


Hopefully that means there a possible consideration that we see a new Darkstalkers game in the future.  Hopefully.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 17, 2012)

ORLY? The fighter would be ok, but....really, really hoping it is P5.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm probably going to take a break from Amalur after I beat the main quest.

I've been thinking about either giving Dark Souls another try or suicide. What sounds good, NF?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm probably going to take a break from Amalur after I beat the main quest.
> 
> I've been thinking about either giving Dark Souls another try or suicide. What sounds good, NF?



Play Paper Mario. That's what I'm doing now!


----------



## Byrd (Feb 17, 2012)

You Know they can always do an fresh new OG with SRW with brand new characters and storylines.. you know for us USA people.. but they wont


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Play Paper Mario. That's what I'm doing now!


 I have the game, but I don't have a Gamecube.

Quite the predicament.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2012)

The  Paper Mario I'm playing is the first one for N64.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 17, 2012)

gogo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol, I never played Paper Mario.  How is that?   Also, when I do get bore I tend to play a few GC games.  Aside from ToS, I often will play Phanstasy Star Online, Zoids, Ultimate Muscle, Teen Titans, Rave Master, Mystic Heros, and Bloody Roar.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I never played Paper Mario.  How is that?



I just started and so far its pretty good. Very simple but easy to pick up and play. 

The Gamecube sequel Thousand Year Door is supposed to turn it up to 11.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> The Paper Mario I'm playing is the first one for N64.


Oh, yeah, I got that one as well (the ROM version ).

I don't want to play it though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

Great news everybody:


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Speaking of licensing and such, did anyone know about Capcom filing a new trademark for the name Darkstalkers in the European Union.
> 
> 
> Hopefully that means there a possible consideration that we see a new Darkstalkers game in the future.  Hopefully.



Too bad capcom is epic fail. NO MML 3. They have all but said no more DS. No more BoF. 

But hey guys, at least we get super street fighter 4 part flipping 10.


On the paper mario, sort of the 64 game was the first one with the name, but it was supposed to be a quasi sequel to Super Mario Rpg from the snes. Kind of how bioshock is supposed to be a quasi sequel of system shock. Or I believe they use the term spiritual sequel.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2012)

got an email saying the MK2 limited edition was almost sold out and no reprint would be made, so went ahead and ordered it

still debating about getting pier solar


----------



## Altron (Feb 18, 2012)

Just reserved Tales of Graces F like 20 min ago. This year will probably be hard on my poor wallet. T_T


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Great news everybody:



Cool. I'll go take a look and check it out. 

Though yeah, concerning limited edition titles, I find that if I don't pre-order it as soon as it's released, then I'm likely never to get it.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 18, 2012)

Fuck ya, replaying Lost Odyssey right now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBtSJsjjqeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

ITT: Nintendo America are whores


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> ITT: Nintendo America are whores



Someone needs to come over and bitch slap them.


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> got an email saying the MK2 limited edition was almost sold out and no reprint would be made, so went ahead and ordered it
> 
> still debating about getting pier solar


I preordered at Gamestop but they said there isn't any MK2 limited edition so....yeah. Unless the one they are releasing is the MK2 limited edition. It is 60 bucks and NIS normally don't charge full price for their games without any goodies.




Altron said:


> Just reserved Tales of Graces F like 20 min ago. This year will probably be hard on my poor wallet. T_T



I see myself preordering Graces F soon too. I wanted to preorder Mass Effect 3 but they fucked up on their release date. Its the same date as SFxTekken, so fuck ME3.

I sadly see myself holding off on Devil Survivor 2. I know I'm going to regret it but I don't have the money to buy all these damn games in a short span of time. I wish some of these motherfuckers save releases for the summer, when no one wants to release shit.


----------



## Gino (Feb 18, 2012)

Tales of the abyss buy or no buy?


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2012)

I say buy it if you have spare change. Limited print run and all that jazz.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> I preordered at Gamestop but they said there isn't any MK2 limited edition so....yeah. Unless the one they are releasing is the MK2 limited edition. It is 60 bucks and NIS normally don't charge full price for their games without any goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate to break it to you sunshine, but the  limited edition set was only available from the NIS store and cost 65 bucks, what you ordered was just the regular edition with nothing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 19, 2012)

Started playing more of Sora no Kiseki. I'm like 7 hrs in now and I made it to the next chapter. Seems like the story is picking up after I finished tooling around with quests and shit. And I'm starting to like the Orbment system. Really feels like the Materia system in terms of not only giving magic and shit but stat buffs. So I have Estelle with magic and healing on the ready. While Joshua is back up healing but has dat Clock Up + twin attack combo. And now we got that chick with a whip. And Jesus Christ she hits like a truck.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

Ah....whatever, I don't even care now about the LE. I still refuse to preorder shit online.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2012)

^Ummm why. Amazon is the best place ever to pre-order shit. They don't charge you till the item is shipped and they are always on time.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> ^Ummm why. Amazon is the best place ever to pre-order shit. They don't charge you till the item is shipped and *they are always on time.*



No...they are not. I preordered a game from Amazon and even though I had it set for release day shipping that shit didn't get here until the following week. When I preorder something, I want it on the day it releases unless something happens like dates being pushed back or something, not for it to fucking wait for it to ship to me or hope to god they don't fuck up on their release date delivery shit. Don't get me wrong, I love Amazon, but not for preorders at all.

Even with all the shit I go through at my local Gamestop...which I rectified with some bitching and complaints through the proper channels, its still much less of a hassle to preorder there than Amazon and I still get my games either on midnight or at 11AM or 12 PM on the nose. I live next door to a Gamestop so....

Preorders is possibly one of the few reasons I go to my local Gamestop (well that and buying brand new consoles and buying a gaming gift for someone) and when I do my preorders I might stumble upon something interesting, like the only copy of Tales of Abyss 3D for the 3DS in a 30 or so mile radius.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2012)

Mhmmm. I'm just going to assume you're a liar.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

Its only fair since I think everything you say is complete horseshit so whatever.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 19, 2012)

For some reason I thought that Lost Odyssey had 3 discs, but it seems to have four. Can't seem to find my last disc.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> For some reason I thought that Lost Odyssey had 3 discs, but it seems to have four. Can't seem to find my last disc.



Uh oh, Spaghetti-Ohs!

Time to buy another copy. Its pretty cheap on the 'Zon though.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 19, 2012)

Might have to steal it from my brother's collection since he doesn't play it anymore.....along with is Vesperia copy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 19, 2012)

Lost Odyssey has 4 disc, however, there is a major glitch with disc 3 or 4 where even though the discs looks brand new it doesnt work at all, I heard this was a fairly common problem; fyi 3 discs were placed in the disc slot, the fourth disc came in a little paper sleeve


----------



## LMJ (Feb 19, 2012)

Shit, after playing Lost Odyssey again, why is there no LO2?  This game is so sick and has a nice foundation.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> No...they are not. I preordered a game from Amazon and even though I had it set for release day shipping that shit didn't get here until the following week. When I preorder something, I want it on the day it releases unless something happens like dates being pushed back or something, not for it to fucking wait for it to ship to me or hope to god they don't fuck up on their release date delivery shit. Don't get me wrong, I love Amazon, but not for preorders at all.
> 
> Even with all the shit I go through at my local Gamestop...which I rectified with some bitching and complaints through the proper channels, its still much less of a hassle to preorder there than Amazon and I still get my games either on midnight or at 11AM or 12 PM on the nose. I live next door to a Gamestop so....
> 
> Preorders is possibly one of the few reasons I go to my local Gamestop (well that and buying brand new consoles and buying a gaming gift for someone) and when I do my preorders I might stumble upon something interesting, like the only copy of Tales of Abyss 3D for the 3DS in a 30 or so mile radius.



Uhhh what the fuck game did you pre-order? Amazon is so good with that shit. I've pre-ordered over 100 games with them and only ONCE the game wasn't shipped on time. It was a day late, it was persona 4 I believe. Guess what amazon did? They refunded me ALL my money AND send me the game. So...what the fuck game did you order that you didn't get a week later? Cause I doubt it's from amazon.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its only fair since I think everything you say is complete horseshit so whatever.



Ohhhh, did I upset you?

there there.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Uhhh what the fuck game did you pre-order? Amazon is so good with that shit. I've pre-ordered over 100 games with them and only ONCE the game wasn't shipped on time. It was a day late, it was persona 4 I believe. Guess what amazon did? They refunded me ALL my money AND send me the game. So...what the fuck game did you order that you didn't get a week later? Cause I doubt it's from amazon.



It was a Aksys game, forgot which one in particular it was, I own too many games dude give me a break. 

Either way, its the one thing I refuse to do on Amazon. Also, even if it was just that one experience being the singular fuck up, I don't like the idea of preordering online anyway when I live next door to a Gamestop. That would just be some laziness of the ninth degree.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2012)

Not really. Amazon>>>Gamestop. Amazon can have my money, Gamestop can not. Plus it's just easier. I work all day so coming home and having my game on my doorstep works well. Amazon has far better customer service aswell and deals. Every game I've bought from them I've been getting 10-20 dollar promotions cause they lower their price. Gamestop? None. Lolz. Amazon = winner.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2012)

Amazon is the greatest place on the internet, end of discussion. If you buy books (like me, smart) its literally impossible to find them cheaper than on Amazon.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

Have you forgotten I told you I live right next door to a Gamestop...which is like not too far from my job. I have to walk pass the Gamestop to go to work. I have to walk past it to go home. There is no reason to preorder anything online from any place, even Gamestop.com unless there is some superb deal or some shit for the game I want to preorder.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

Amazon has nice pre-order bonuses too even though sometimes they are not as good as Gamestop's considering Gamestop is primarily a video game business and they have companies who support them with that.

Amazon gives $5-$20 credit back though if you pre-order their games/systems which is alot better than Gamestup-err stop and their stupid rewards program.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Have you forgotten I told you I live right next door to a Gamestop...which is like not too far from my job. I have to walk pass the Gamestop to go to work. I have to walk past it to go home. There is no reason to preorder anything online from any place, even Gamestop.com unless there is some superb deal or some shit for the game I want to preorder.



I just gave you reasons....

1. You get pre-order bonuses
2. You get money back for 75% of the games you buy. 
3. You get it on release day. 
4. They don't charge you TILL it's shipped. 
5. Supporting amazon is better then supporting Gamestop. 

5 very valid reasons my little butterfly.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUo6p7orbVs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiZ4ymqJq0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 19, 2012)

I use Amazon for price reference, but usually go to ebay to buy, but I love both with a few hiccups, but def. amazon over gamestop

Ill probably get a second copy of Mk2 to play, and will probably  get that gamestop, but that CE is going to look nice sitting next to my  sealed Neputnia CE, A Totori CE, A Rorona CE, Ar Tonelico 3 CE, ah love my NIS CEs.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2012)

My review on Kingdom, new RPG 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I-tbQo3edw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 19, 2012)

The only issue I have with Amazon.co.jp (not Amazon.com, they're fine) is that they don't ship certain items outside of Japan.  There are a variety of items I'd like to import, but I can't unless I know how to use proxy services, which I don't, then I'm in Barney (not going to explain that joke).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 19, 2012)

I noticed that on amazon.co.jp as well. Its why I turned to Cdjapan.co.jp for items like that. Haven't had a problem with them. Going off topic so on amazon.com, is it out of their hands once they give the package to the shipping company such as UPS, fedex, and usps?


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 19, 2012)

I buy from CdJapan a lot as well, but sometimes they don't have things I'd like to get that Amazon.co.jp might have or might restock on something that CdJapan might not.

In what context, do you mean out of their hands?  Sure you have to talk to the delivery company with the tracking number that Amazon gives you, but Amazon is still under contract with you until the item arrives to you and you've accepted it satisfactory.  They're still responsible for your item if say a UPS driver falls asleep at the wheel, crashes, and your item is destroyed. [/massive exaggeration]   Amazon has to compensate you for that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 19, 2012)

Well that's a rarity. A blatant bisexual in Sora no Kiseki.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

What are bisexuals Uncommon in rpgs?


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Isn't Luke's friend in Abyss bisexual? Gui or Guy or whatever.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Isn't Luke's friend in Abyss bisexual? Gui or Guy or whatever.



No, not in a slightest. He's afraid of women due to personal issues in his past.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Like seeing his sister killed and the house maids dying soon after and he was buried under their corpses.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh yeah

been  playing too much p2 and 4

forgetting Kanji and Tatsuya aren't standards


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

I've lost all interest in preordering and buying Neptunia MK2 when it first comes out knowing that I missed out on the LE now. Relegated to NIS online shop only.......lame.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sigh I lost my copy of Baten Kaitos Origins.. I want to replay the damn game..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zrvFdbvTcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

Just looked at the mk2 LE. $150.00 is a hefty price.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Mura said:


> Just looked at the mk2 LE. $150.00 is a hefty price.



It is? Oh well fuck that even more. Since they are primarily only releasing the standard edition at stores this should stay in stock longer than the previous one.

I'm preordering Street Fighter x Tekken CE, Mass Effect 3 CE, and Tales of Graces F CE....if they have one....yeah right.  Last three games I'm buying for awhile though. I'm going to even pass on getting Devil Survivor 2 right now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

Heres the LE if you wanna take a look esura.



Edit: Tales of Graces f doesn't have a CE yet.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Wait, that ain't right. I thought Kira told me its only on the NIS store. Either way, I don't like CEs that much.

EDIT: Yeah its only $64.99 on NIS Store.

That Mass Effect 3 CE...goddamn. Why the fuck couldn't FFXIII-2 and SCV has some nice goodies in their CEs like ME3? Lame man. You get a fucking steel case, all this other shit, I think a comic book, a big art book, a bunch of DLCs, all that with ME3's CE. Its the only reason I'm getting it day one now instead of bargin bin.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait, that ain't right. I thought Kira told me its only on the NIS store. Either way, I don't like CEs that much.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah its only $64.99 on NIS Store.
> 
> That Mass Effect 3 CE...goddamn. Why the fuck couldn't FFXIII-2 and SCV has some nice goodies in their CEs like ME3? Lame man. You get a fucking steel case, all this other shit, I think a comic book, a big art book, a bunch of DLCs, all that with ME3's CE. Its the only reason I'm getting it day one now instead of bargin bin.



Yeah, your right. It is only $65.00 over on their site. The fuck? Why is is more than double the price?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

The best CE is Diablo 3.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Mura said:


> Yeah, your right. It is only $65.00 over on their site. The fuck? Why is is more than double the price?


Price gouging.



Gnome said:


> The best CE is Diablo 3.



Whats Diablo 3?










Anyways, since I'm getting ME3 earlier than I planned on I need to start a new game with a femShep. I used default male shep to finish the game but I think I'd rather roll with the Paragon femShep in ME3 so...here we go.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

Diablo 3 is the best game that's never coming out.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

So like Versus XIII?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

Except Diablo 3 is better


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

I said *Best*, so very unlike VsXIII.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

3 more days for The Last Story.. I still don't know if I should import..what a dilemma..


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 







etc.




nice character roster


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Why aren't you guys playing Crystal Beans?


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Fate/Stay Night related?

Rasputin and Billy the Kid servants would be awesome!


CrazyMoronX said:


> Why aren't you guys playing Crystal Beans?



The fuck is that?


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Is that Fate/Stay Night related?
> 
> Rasputin and Billy the Kid servants would be awesome!



It's Eiyu Senki:



Looks like it'd be similar to Sengoku Rance (very good & addicitve s/jrpg) which is great:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnSTQiQdPB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Is that Fate/Stay Night related?
> 
> Rasputin and Billy the Kid servants would be awesome!
> 
> ...


 



You ever play Dungeon Explorer?


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> It's Eiyu Senki:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it'd be similar to Sengoku Rance (very good & addicitve s/jrpg) which is great:


Hmmm looks good.



CrazyMoronX said:


> You ever play Dungeon Explorer?



I've never even heard of it til now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

You've never heard of Dungeon Explorer? 



Give me your gamer card.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

CMX, those things aren't physical anymore

there's this new thing called technology.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

What?

Give me your digital online gamer pass. 


Also, I just realized we need a mirror image of this smiley:


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 20, 2012)

Eiyu Senki eh.  Might look into it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

I wonder what those pictures are of?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

you

in a wheelchair

it's two months into the future


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Is that a threat?



I am calling my lawyer right now.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't slip with your cane old man


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Get a job, hippie.


----------



## Advent Child (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone here a big Trusty Bell/Eternal Sonata fan? 

Finished it last year. I can honestly say it ranks high on my best JRPG of all time list, whilst generously dishing out its fair share of wtf moments.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2012)

zen banned again. 

Wonder what it was this time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

I like Eternal Sonata. :33

I think it was decent for a PS3 title, though the story was whacked out and gameplay, while incredibly fun at first, was repetitive.

I'd say it's a 7.5/10.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2012)

It's very purdy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Has a good sound track. 

Dat Chopin.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 20, 2012)

Eh, as long a game is fun, repetitive _can_ be fine I suppose.  For example, you could say, Dark Cloud 2 was repetitive, but I spent the time to max out every weapon for both characters and was fine with it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

I couldn't do the bonus dungeon because the bonus dungeon was ass.

But I loved the gameplay.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 20, 2012)

You got to kill Flotsam in the mine dungeon though.

[YOUTUBE]IU5-YzRcWIY[/YOUTUBE]

Music was great as well.
































*Different from the in-game version though.  Not sure why it wasn't on the OST.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like Eternal Sonata. :33
> 
> I think it was decent for a PS3 title, though the story was whacked out and gameplay, while incredibly fun at first, was repetitive.
> 
> I'd say it's a 7.5/10.



Music was pretty pro. Though if they actually focused on the Chopin bits more, it would've been much better.


----------



## Advent Child (Feb 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like Eternal Sonata. :33
> 
> I think it was decent for a PS3 title, though the story was whacked out and gameplay, while incredibly fun at first, was repetitive.
> 
> I'd say it's a 7.5/10.



Never played the PS3 version, but I really like it for Xbox. 

The story was a bit confusing, I agree. But I thoroughly enjoyed the cast of characters and the overall atmosphere. The musical score was top notch as well.



> Music was pretty pro. Though if they actually focused on the Chopin bits more, it would've been much better.


I agree. The music was :33

It was also kind of short, at least as far as JRPGs go.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

I didn't think it was short. I think I clocked aat least 35 hours into it... maybe.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

More rpgs should try to cut down to the 40 hour mark, I think that's the perfect length.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2012)

40 bit to much for me. I like around 25-30.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> 40 bit to much for me. I like around 25-30.



Don't often like agreeing with you but...longer RPGs are a slight pain nowadays. Its why I had no issues with FFXIII-2's length for its story mode. There are only a few RPGs I'm willing to go the full mile for now (like over 40), one of them will be Tales of Graces F and/or any game with FF in its title.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

The Last Story, not longer than 40 hours?


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

I like my rpgs to be between 30-50 hours of gameplay.. but usually I rarely go after extras in the games (like getting the ultimate weapon).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

People *asking* for shorter games?


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> People *asking* for shorter games?



That's....not what I meant. No I don't want some Uncharted 2 level of short for RPGs but many RPGs have way too much extraneous padded stuff in the middle of the main path that makes the game needlessly longer than it should have since as far as I can remember. At least relegate that shit to the side or something. Its another thing I like about FFX, FFX-2 and FFXIII-2.

FFXII just took extraneous bullshit to the extra level.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Then you should be asking for better games.


Good games can be as long as they want. Dragon Quest VII.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> That's....not what I meant. No I don't want some Uncharted 2 level of short for RPGs but many RPGs have way too much extraneous padded stuff in the middle of the main path that makes the game needlessly longer than it should have since as far as I can remember. At least relegate that shit to the side or something. Its another thing I like about FFX, FFX-2 and FFXIII-2.
> 
> FFXII just took extraneous bullshit to the extra level.



You liked FFX-2?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

It's Esura. 

Of course he did.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> You liked FFX-2?





CrazyMoronX said:


> It's Esura.
> 
> Of course he did.



Sometimes I wonder if anyone here actually played FFX-2 and just jumped on the hate bandwagon.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

I played X-2, got 100% complete, six iron dukes for my work. The battle system was alright, nothing much else to say on it.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

The entire plot of FFX-2 was terrible and there was no reason for it to be brought into existence


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> The entire plot of FFX-2 was terrible and there was no reason for it to be brought into existence



I liked the plot personally but aside from that the gameplay is solid and much better than FFX.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Sadly FFX probably will be the last game to actually feel like a FF game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Sometimes I wonder if anyone here actually played FFX-2 and just jumped on the hate bandwagon.


 I played it. 

I still have the game.


It stinks.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Sadly FFX probably will be the last game to actually *feel like a FF game*



What is this supposed to mean anyway? Most FFs are wildly different from each other. This ain't Dragon Quest, the FF series isn't static like that.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> What is this supposed to mean anyway? Most FFs are wildly different from each other. This ain't Dragon Quest, the FF series isn't static like that.



Traditional turn based combat... epic story lines, music on point, fun optional quest... From what I played afterwards.. been going downhill and I am hoping Verses can atleast change something about the games..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Final Fantasy has always meant three things to me:

Fun gameplay.
Lots of secrets.
Epic music.

That stopped around FFXII.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Exactly.. the battles don't even required that much thought anymore.. battles were horrible in FFX12 and in 13.. they were boring and tedious.. the only fun fight I can remember in 13 was me taking on an aircraft ship


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Once again for the 1028932'th time, excluding the political bullshit and no character development, FFXII was dope as shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Not sure if serious.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Once again for the 1028932'th time, excluding the political bullshit and no character development, FFXII was dope as shit.



Battle system felt too much like an MMO


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

So             ?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

It kept me awake and more in my toes than the TBS that X had. BUT I didn't really mind X, it was just a nice change of pace.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

The World said:


> So             ?



That is not a good thing 

but it looks like FF will be real-time from here on out... real-time is really fun when done right..


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Anything is fun when it is done right....


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

True lol.. Just wish Square would stop BSing and get to making KH3 & Versus along with qny new projects they have


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Exactly.. the battles don't even required that much thought anymore.. battles were horrible in FFX12 and in 13.. they were boring and tedious.. the only fun fight I can remember in 13 was me taking on an aircraft ship



I don't think I've ever had to think about fights in a FF game until Yunalesca in FFX and the second Barthandelus in FFXIII...and that's mostly because of the fucking doom counter.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Traditional turn based combat... epic story lines, music on point, fun optional quest... From what I played afterwards.. been going downhill and I am hoping Verses can atleast change something about the games..


Am I missing something here? Every FF has the first three....cept for FF1, FFIII and FFXII. Fun optional quests though....eh. I normally don't fuck around with them anyways except for in FFVII and X-2.

Also, those could be used to describe ANY traditional turn based RPG. That's not "being FF" that's "being a JRPG".


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> I don't think I've ever had to think about fights in a FF game until Yunalesca in FFX and the second Barthandelus in FFXIII...and that's mostly because of the fucking doom counter.



Third battle with Seymour require me some thought and Yunalesca provide a good challenge and the fight on the airship with that dragon (forgotten it name) provided a decent challenge mainly due to poor range attacks at that point

and True... I don't remember FFX-13 having many fun optional stuff in it and FFX-12 I didn't keep too long due to the combat system (I didn't like it at all) although I did for some reason prefer the DS sequel which I havent finish yet


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

I think maybe I'll play Dark Souls again now that I've beaten KoA.


Or maybe I should just play Crystal Beans.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 21, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Sadly FFX probably will be the last game to actually feel like a FF game



Strange. FF12 was more of a FF game than FFX.




Byrdman said:


> Battle system felt too much like an MMO



Not really. It was quite different from an MMO, actually. It was probably the auto attacking and gameplay structure that made it feel like that.




Byrdman said:


> Exactly.. the battles don't even required that much thought anymore.. battles were horrible in FFX12 and in 13.. they were boring and tedious.. the only fun fight I can remember in 13 was me taking on an aircraft ship



You seem to be implying that battles in the FFs before 12/13 required though. Every single battle in every single FF game is roughly the same, the only thing changing is the enemies HP, abilities, and strength. There wasn't much variety outside of boss battles, and boss battles didn't even get interesting until FFX. The boss battles in FFX were the best in the series for the most part, but that game is an exception of FFs. Most boss battles are relatively the same in other FFs.

FF13's battles required more thought than most, actually. It was fairly easy to lose a fight compared to other FF games and overall difficulty of a fight was higher. As a matter of fact, FF13 had some pretty good boss battles, especially compared to the older final fantasy games. They were really boring - just look at all FFs before FF6. A lot of the bosses in FF7-9 were the same old thing as well and required little thought. It was all a grindfest. FF12 is similar to the older final fantasies in this regard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Nah, I think I'll play Crystal Beans.

Then maybe I'll play Dark Souls after.


Or Demon's Souls again.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone scoping out that Binary Domain? 

Looks good. I may buy it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Never heard of it.

Nudes?

I  mean pics?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Hmm. I am trying to see if I should get Binary Domain or Syndicate. >< damn FPS's. Although I just got Asura's Wrath for the over the top shit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2012)

FFX-2 is a game that it's very easy to hate and I don't blame anyone if they do. It has a lot of flaws.

I still like it though.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> Nudes?
> 
> I  mean pics?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1WuyeTp2w0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## themg3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Asuras wrath is no doubt one of the best anime games out there, just too fuckin short


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh onna dem games.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm actually considering buying Asura's Wrath. Haven't played it yet though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you like QTEs?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm actually considering buying Asura's Wrath. Haven't played it yet though.



Don't do it you idiot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Well it is Esura, he'll probably love it.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do you like QTEs?





Gnome said:


> Don't do it you idiot.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Well it is Esura, he'll probably love it.



I hate QTEs.

Wait...whats wrong with Asura's Wrath?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Asura's Wrath is just one giant QTE.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Such a pretty QTE though.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> I hate QTEs.
> 
> Wait...whats wrong with Asura's Wrath?



6 hours of QTE 4 of which is mostly watching. And lots of Hurrrrgh Harrryghh Rawwrugugh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

I wonder when QTEs will have RPG elements. 


Like the more you press X the higher level your X-pressing skill gets.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Wait................................seriously?

I thought it was supposed to be like GoW?

EDIT: Daaaamn Capcom....they got balls for this one thats for sure....


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder when QTEs will have RPG elements.
> 
> 
> Like the more you press X the higher level your X-pressing skill gets.



Pretty sure Amalur had XP for more X button pressing skills, or maybe you are just trolling me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

That's different. 

I'm talking about an entirely new leveling system separate from the main game which specifically enhances your QTE skills.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Lost Odyssey had something liek that. You can put on rings that had special effects, that made it easier for you to do the QTE's in fights, to get better results like good and perfect.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait................................seriously?
> 
> I thought it was supposed to be like GoW?
> 
> EDIT: Daaaamn Capcom....they got balls for this one thats for sure....



Nope. You get a few on rails moments though.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Strange. FF12 was more of a FF game than FFX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most FF13 boss battles required staggering that was all.. which got boring really really fast


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Just got an email from atlus to preorder the P4 fighting game. They don't mess around, do they?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Nope. You get a few on rails moments though.



Think of a more anime influenced Heavy Rain but with more actually button pressing gameplay fights, in terms of QTE and the actually other gameplay.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

The QTE fights in Heavy Rain were hilarious. Playing as Scott Shelby and destroying bitches.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lost Odyssey had something liek that. You can put on rings that had special effects, that made it easier for you to do the QTE's in fights, to get better results like good and perfect.


 Remind me to  never play this game.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> Just got an email from atlus to preorder the P4 fighting game. They don't mess around, do they?


I'm day one'ing it even though I didn't finish Persona 4. Chie is one hot, cute sexy little b.

At this point, I wonder would I ever until Persona 4 on Vita comes out.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Remind me to  never play this game.



That game is fucking good, I am replaying that game right now. The QTE that they have isn't neccessary but it gives a small like 5% boost to your attacks if you hit it right in between each hit. The game is fucking boss man SHUT YOUR OLD FACE!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

CMX don't play good games, hell he won't even play LoD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't like QTEs at all.

At all, at all.

KoA had some tolerable ones where you just press the buttons real fast (so did Bayonetta to a degree). But most of the time it's just...


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Lost Odyssey has less QTE than both those honestly. Mainly because the "QTE" becomes negligible and you forget it exists.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Ya, LO does teh same thing, it is the same button each time, right trigger and all you have to do is hold it, and let the button go as close to the center of the marking has possible and it is easy as hell after you do it like 10 times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't know... 

I don't think I can even play that anyway. Is it on the PS3 or PC? If not it can go to hell.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Just wait until you can emulate 360 games.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Only 360 baby.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Someone give me their 360.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

What color do you prefer?


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> CMX don't play good games, hell he won't even play LoD.



I have to ask what is the appeal in this game? aside from good style and a pretty unique battle system. Which I didn't like cause I suck at it, but after awhile it gets very repetitive...

To be fair I didn't even finish it, think I got about 70% through the game, but people call it an underrated gem everywhere so.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

^If you're no good at the battle system then you're pretty much screwed. You unlock your better combos by being good at the QTE.

I have a black and white one, the white one is older.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What color do you prefer?



Its gotta be purple, right?


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Is Asura Wrath worth a $60 buy in all seriousness


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Prob not 60. It is on the short side, but holy hell is it entertaining for those short hours.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The QTE fights in Heavy Rain were hilarious. Playing as Scott Shelby and destroying bitches.



Scott Shelby- Big Dick Detective err I mean Ace Detective.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

^ Scott Shelby.

Won't you help the nice cop find his puppy!


Byrdman said:


> Is Asura Wrath worth a $60 buy in all seriousness



Depends.

How often do you put your money down the garbage disposal?


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Get Asura's Wrath when it's 20 bucks. Or just rent it before they take the ability to rent away.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, I decided.

It was a tough choice, but I'm going to have to cancel my Neptunia preorder for Devil Survivor 2.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

How was it even a choice?


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Good.. Stick my choice anyway and rent it


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> How was it even a choice?



Originally, I was planning to preorder SFxT, Neptunia MK2, and DS2.

However, after learning about the ME3 CE.... I wanted to get that too. Can't afford all four and one had to go...SFxT wasn't an option of course so it was between the latter two,



OOOORRRR....I could not jump on impulse like I do and pass on the ME3 CE. 

EDIT: Ok...when I think about it.....fuck that. I'm going to cancel my ME3 preorder. I want my Nep Nep.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

D3 CE, do it do it do it. Need more D3 players on NF.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Can't even if I want to. May consider it if it was on PS3.

But yeah, fuck that. I don't need that CE for ME3.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

It will be coming to PS3 later.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Which will come first, D3 or GW2?


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah D3 is definitely getting consolized.

Get a 360 you worthless scum. 

I got all 3 systems plus both handhelds.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Ummmm GW2, maybe at the same time, so GW2 will go widely ignored because D3 will be the best game ever made.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, when it does, they'll get my money. Always wanted to see whats the hubub with those games anyways.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

The World said:


> Get a 360 you worthless scum.



Bout the best thing I ever seen you say to Esura


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well, when it does, they'll get my money. Always wanted to see whats the hubub with those games anyways.


Here's a quick lesson on Diablo. 

Best game ever made.

Class. is. dismissed.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

The World said:


> Yeah D3 is definitely getting consolized.
> 
> Get a 360 you worthless scum.
> 
> I got all 3 systems plus both handhelds.



I don't need a 360. I have a PS3, Wii, DS, 3DS, PSP, and I plan on getting a Vita once Gravity Daze comes out. 360 has nothing that'll even entice me at this point, this ain't 2006-08 no more.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Aint enough RPG's or fighters that he couldnt get on PS3, for him anyways.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Aint enough RPG's or fighters that he couldnt get on PS3, for him anyways.



Other than the 5pb and Cave games, most games I prefer is on PS3 so no regrets.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Wasted your money on a Wii did ya?


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Here's a quick lesson on Diablo.
> 
> Best game ever made.
> 
> Class. is. dismissed.



BRAVO GOOD SIR!





Esura said:


> I don't need a 360. I have a PS3, Wii, DS, 3DS, PSP, and I plan on getting a Vita once Gravity Daze comes out. 360 has nothing that'll even entice me at this point, this ain't 2006-08 no more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What color do you prefer?


 Black.




Gnome said:


> Here's a quick lesson on Diablo.
> 
> Best game ever made.
> 
> Class. is. dismissed.


 Got that right.

Fuckin' right.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Wasted your money on a Wii did ya?


Nope not at all. Enjoyed the short time I had my Wii (only had it for a year).



The World said:


> usual stupid shit


Stay hating fool. 


CrazyMoronX said:


> Black.


Black is the best color there is. Black makes the world go round. 

Motherfuckers....love the color black. Just look outside. Motherfuckers want to wear black clothes, wear black shoes, dye their hair jet black, date black women , dress like how black men dress, listen to "black" music, all that.

Oh, and every single console and handheld I own is black....cept for the PSP. I wanted that KH PSP.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Lol, you say all that, but then I look at your sig.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> OH hai Massa



It's what I do. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N5p8IXzNdc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Got that right.
> 
> Fuckin' right.



Damn fucking right.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol, you say all that, but then I look at your sig.



Thats just a fictional bitch. If I was going to put some real women in my set they would be black. Don't try to weaken my message.

This is February. Respect the color. 






That sounded so awesome! pek


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Damn fucking right.




It's the only thing that's true in the world, you can't trust anything else, even science.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

The World said:


> It's the only thing that's true in the world, you can't trust anything else, *even science.*



Yes you can.
[YOUTUBE]6dTvSa1rCOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Thats just a fictional bitch. If I was going to put some real women in my set they would be black. Don't try to weaken my message.
> 
> This is February. Respect the color.
> 
> ...



Well since it is Feb, hit up a sig with a fictional black chick. Do it up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Nope not at all. Enjoyed the short time I had my Wii (only had it for a year).
> 
> 
> Stay hating fool.
> ...


I'm wearing black shoes right now. 

And a black shirt.



The World said:


> It's the only thing that's true in the world, you can't trust anything else, even science.


 Truer than your mother's sweaty balls.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

There are no black chicks in anime, Japanese are afraid of black people.

Edit: I accidentally racist.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

That's actually true.

But they also worship them.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Well since it is Feb, hit up a sig with a fictional black chick. Do it up.



I got like eight more days left. Yoruichi up in this bitch.

Sad she is the only one I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Yorouichi is a dark skinned latina.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Yoruichi is Samoan duh. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

The World said:


> Yoruichi is Samoan duh. Don't ask me how I know.



It's that fat ass.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

once again


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> It's that fat ass.




She must be black/latina/alaskan/samoan/bigtittyjapanese.

It all makes sense now with big titties and fatass.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> once again



Get that conspiracy shit out of here.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> once again



Ok?

Fuck it, Yoruichi is black until further notice.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

In fact, Esura, make me a sig out of that stock.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> In fact, Esura, make me a sig out of that stock.


Sure. Give the dimensions you want it in and how you want it.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Hold on, maybe I can get me a better stock, brb.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Sure. Give the dimensions you want it in and how you want it.


52, 32, 36.

Doggy style.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *52, 32, 36.*
> 
> Doggy style.



What the fuck thats supposed to be?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Measurments for my ideal lady.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh, forgot....mind was elsewhere right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

52 chest might be kinda flat, actually.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

is 52 the age?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

That's the chest size. 

Age should be between 17 and 32.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2012)

Yea Yourichi is not black, the only black character in bleach is the blind guy.

Yourichi if anything is India. Though I doubt some of the sharper kids in this thread like Esura know what India is. 

Reaching the meat of Gen 5 in Agarest War, I must say the game is getting somewhat brutal, but I guess its on hard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Yea Yourichi is not black, the only black character in bleach is the blind guy.
> 
> *Yourichi if anything is India*. Though I doubt some of the sharper kids in this thread like Esura know what India is.
> 
> Reaching the meat of Gen 5 in Agarest War, I must say the game is getting somewhat brutal, but I guess its on hard.


 
Who is this Yourichi person and why is he an entire country?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Pretty sure that Gidget from Eureka 7 was black. And that one black chick from Tenchi Muyo and dis chick from Michiko to Hatchin


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

That's not a negress, that's the continent of Europe.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh, and Edward from Cowboy Bebop and that one chick from FLCL.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Gonna be another eureka seven series just to mention real quick.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Yep, already knew bout it.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Yea Yourichi is not black, the only black character in bleach is the blind guy.
> 
> Yourichi if anything is India. *Though I doubt some of the sharper kids in this thread like Esura know what India is. *
> 
> Reaching the meat of Gen 5 in Agarest War, I must say the game is getting somewhat brutal, but I guess its on hard.



Fuck you.....


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Actually Yoruichi is black, confirmed by some dialogue in the series.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

So....Halibel is black too?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Why is everyone obsessed with race in this thread? Racists.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Not a racist, just talking about them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So....Halibel is black too?



Dunno, she probably isn't.

Now she looks latina.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

At any rate, I'll play Crystal Beans tonight.

Hope it's good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Crystal Beans?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Everytime I see that name I can't help but laugh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

It's Dungeon Explorer II ported to the SNES or something.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> Gonna be another eureka seven series just to mention real quick.



Will you just stick with a gif goshdarnit!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

So Persona 4 Arena has been confirmed for NA eh?


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Yep. Not really news though. News would of been Atlus USA saying they _aren't_ localizing it. Anything with Persona in the title is getting localized asap. Its their biggest franchise.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Will you just stick with a gif goshdarnit!



I'm always switching.

I was tired of seeing the little sister beat up the older brother.

JP release date for P4 the golden was just annouced, on June 14 for them. Now for atlus to localize that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2012)

That Persona game is going to tank, the FF fighter have been meh to less than stellar, and now you take a more obscure rpg series like persona. Hell half the characters are bunch of high school kids, what the hell kind of fighting techniques can they possibly have.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

They need to make a sequel to Ergheiz. Maybe one purely dedicated to the Dungeon mini-game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you even played Persona before? o.o

Tank or not, will definitely be an excellent game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Persona is kinda fun, but kinda :sleepy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> That Persona game is going to tank, the FF fighter have been meh to less than stellar, and now you take a more obscure rpg series like persona. Hell half the characters are bunch of high school kids, what the hell kind of fighting techniques can they possibly have.



Atlus wanted to make a persona fighting game and contacted arc system works since they know what they're doing in that regard. Also, have you seen the gameplay? No way its not gonna do well.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Anybody interested in Dragons Dogma?


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

I am kind of, only because I want to see the end result of all the effort these motherfuckers like Itsuno put into it. This better been worth the death of the DMC series.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

But but, the new emo Dante....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Yea Yourichi is not black, the only black character in bleach is the blind guy.





ACCEPT MY LOVE


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Also, damnit, someone brought up Dragon's Dogma. Lets see who brings up the topic of it not actually being an RPG.....oh wait.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

They cancelled the new DMC


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> ACCEPT MY LOVE



I would think that Halibel would be black, as well as Tousen.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> They cancelled the new DMC


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I would think that Halibel would be black, as well as Tousen.



Well Tousen would be the blind guy Masaki mentioned.



			
				Byrdman said:
			
		

> They cancelled the new DMC.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

You guys being serious? They cancelled it?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

They be trolling.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> You guys being serious? They cancelled it?



I hope so.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

No they didn't....I fucking wish though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2012)

@Zae, I stopped watching the anime, only follow the manga, but I could buy Habiel as black, look Yorichi could be black I am just saying she could as easily be Indian or Middle Eastern as well, you cant use dark skin as 100 proof of origin. 

And yes I have played persona 1 and some of 2. 

How about instead a persona fighting game, I get a blaz blue rpg. Companies only make fighters because they are lazy, its so much easier to go anything to fighter, but rarely to they go from something else to rpg because it takes more effort.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would love that idea...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

I want a blazblue anime more than a rpg right now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> How about instead a persona fighting game, I get a blaz blue rpg. Companies only make fighters because they are lazy, its so much easier to go anything to fighter, but rarely to they go from something else to rpg because it takes more effort.



Fighters take just as much time and effort to make, the good ones anyways.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @Zae, I stopped watching the anime, only follow the manga, but I could buy Habiel as black, look Yorichi could be black I am just saying she could as easily be Indian or Middle Eastern as well, you cant use dark skin as 100 proof of origin.
> 
> And yes I have played persona 1 and some of 2.
> 
> How about instead a persona fighting game, I get a blaz blue rpg. *Companies only make fighters because they are lazy, its so much easier to go anything to fighter, but rarely to they go from something else to rpg because it takes more effort.*



You have no clue what you are talking about do you? Balancing a fighting game alone is extremely difficult. Most RPGs based on fighters don't do well because the games its based on isn't meant for RPGs. Anything has the potential to be a fighter since a fighter at its purest form is just two or more characters going at it. If you put even just a smitch of time into a fighter you'll realize why many gamers have much respect for developers like ASW, Reverge Labs, Namco, Capcom (is kind of lol-some now but point stands) in the field of fighters.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> I want a blazblue anime more than a rpg right now.



I am the white void.I am the cold steel. I am the Just Sword. With blade in hand shall I reap the sins of this world, and cleanse it in the fires of destruction. I am Hakumen, the end has come!
[YOUTUBE]bqG0q_gyT_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> I want a blazblue anime more than a rpg right now.



Same. 

I think Namco and Capcom learned from their fighting game meets RPG exploits after their last crossover...which was a RPG not released here that seems to be considered absolute shit by every I know who talks about it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Rep for listing Reverge.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Same.
> 
> I think Namco and Capcom learned from their fighting game meets RPG exploits after their last crossover...which was a RPG not released here that seems to be considered absolute shit by every I know who talks about it.



Actually NxC is excellent, I have it in english also


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

I still want my Tales of Vesperia anime, and not just a prequel OVA.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Same.
> 
> I think Namco and Capcom learned from their fighting game meets RPG exploits after their last crossover...which was a RPG not released here that seems to be considered absolute shit by every I know who talks about it.



You need to be instated to a new crowd.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]bqG0q_gyT_E[/YOUTUBE]



Cannot rep, mother of fuck.....  :3


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2012)

I want an actually good Xenosaga anime as opposed to an anime that was worse at being an anime than the video game it was based off of.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I still want my Tales of Vesperia anime, and not just a prequel OVA.



Best anime adaptation of a tales game was abyss.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Actually NxC is excellent, *I have it in english also*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Cannot rep, mother of fuck.....  :3



Wonder if your rep box can handle my gift


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nah, I need to spread it around which i rhought i did.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> How?
> 
> And the fuck? Reiji and Xiaomu from Super Robot Taisen OG Saga: Endless Frontier (damn that's a mouthful) is on there!?



English patch.

Reiji and Xiaomu were created in NxC, they along with KOS-MOS went to Endless Frontier because the games are made by the same people.

Reiji and Xiaomu are direct knocks off of Kyosuke Nanbu and Excellen Browning of Super Robot Taisen fame, so there is another reason.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Actually NxC is excellent, I have it in english also


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

KOS-MOS  Holy shit, haven't heard that in a while.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

That vid made me miss KOS-MOS.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> More rpgs should try to cut down to the 40 hour mark, I think that's the perfect length.





crazymtf said:


> 40 bit to much for me. I like around 25-30.



40 hours is too damn short.



CrazyMoronX said:


> People *asking* for shorter games?



I wonder nowadays...



Kira U. Masaki said:


> That Persona game is going to tank, the FF fighter have been meh to less than stellar, and now you take a more obscure rpg series like persona. Hell half the characters are bunch of high school kids, what the hell kind of fighting techniques can they possibly have.



>tank
>A fighting game of Persona 4
>Currently most popular amongst this gen
>More so in Japan
>Developed by Arc System of Guilty Gear & BlazBlue fame
>It's essentially a HD version of JJBA, play wise and with more combos



Mura said:


> Atlus wanted to make a persona fighting game and contacted arc system works since they know what they're doing in that regard. Also, have you seen the gameplay? No way its not gonna do well.



This



Unlosing Ranger said:


> I am the white void.I am the cold steel. I am the Just Sword. With blade in hand shall I reap the sins of this world, and cleanse it in the fires of destruction. I am Hakumen, the end has come!
> [YOUTUBE]bqG0q_gyT_E[/YOUTUBE]



*Defeat would mean the death of me,
Undefeated 'til i die!*


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2012)

You should all replay Xenosaga Episode 1 more.

It's great for your health


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Hmm...I think my Xenosaga DVD turned to dust by now.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the DVD as well and it's working great.

I actually used to have an unofficial Xenosga II DVD that I got off ebay. This guy there used to make and sell DVDs of cutscenes in games and stuff. It was very nice and well-done. I ordered it because I intended never to play that godawful game again but I needed to rewatch the scenes before Episode 3 came out.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> 40 hours is too damn short.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta understand. I got to work 40 hours a week, go to school, have a social life, and review a lot of games. 40 hour games just to long for me. I like a story presented in around 20-25 hours tops for RPG. Anything more usually consist of filler, grinding, or just both combined into bullshit.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

You know I never finish the first game in Xenosaga


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2012)

But thou must!

It's an awesome game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Xenosaga 1 can get pretty monotonous, with the same god dam battle theme playing for every single battle.

Glad they only did that for one game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2012)

I never finished 1.
I got the save data for one from a demo thankfully, so I could get extras for 2.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Gotta understand. I got to work 40 hours a week, go to school, have a social life, and review a lot of games. 40 hour games just to long for me. I like a story presented in around 20-25 hours tops for RPG. Anything more usually consist of filler, grinding, or just both combined into bullshit.



I work all week too (in fact I usually have like a couple days available when I'm off but at times play like a few hours) but I like some bang for my buck in my games. Especially if it stretches out till either the next paycheck or another game comes out.

That's why I'm looking at game like Legend of Heroes: Trails In the Sky and hearing that the main story is like 50+ hours, not counting quests. And this is the first chapter, Second Chapter is supposedly twice as long (SO MUCH that it spans two UMDs, it's a monster text wise), and amongst people who played it, it's *BEAST.*


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah I need too.. I have a habit of quitting Rpgs midway if something else catches my attention... did it to LO, TOV (had to fight the final battle but after so many tries I gave up), The last remnant, The last Star Ocean game..etc


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Xenosaga 3 is definitely the most fun of the three.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

How you gonna quit LO and ToV like that? I can understand LR and SO.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

TOV I had all the fell arms and kept fighting the final form of the last boss.. He kept owning me over and over again.. I found out I had to train these weapons first and then level up.. I was like hell naw I refused to put all this time in this and I stop..

LO it came from a newer game coming out and I was broke so I sold it back to help buy the new game


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Reminds me of when I made it to the multihead snake boss in Digital Devil Saga at the very end of the game and in a long stage, I tried many times, gave up for like 2 years before coming back to finish the game because the grinding would take forever.

Fuck her.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah that happen to me in FFX with Jecht... I kept getting own by him due to his sword hits and the occasional skipping of my turn


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

WTF, FFX final boss was so damn easy.....maybe cuz I overleveled it by doing all the side quests and shit to get the boss gear.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 21, 2012)

I took on the Monster Arena monsters first...












...then the rest of the game was easier than it should have been since I ended up grinding a lot before really noticing.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Fuck Black Heart. Bitch OHKOed my Nep-Nep in Neptunia.

Fuck...this game could of been perfect had it not been for the random healing. Oh well, at least MK2 rectifies this.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2012)

I remember when I used to use GameShark for everything. I used it to get best stats and weapons and everything, including all the monster creations unlocked.

I decided that, given I was INVINCIBLE, to fight Nemesis who was supposd to be the strongest.

Then he killed us all anyway because I think he had Instant Death on his attacks.

I was a dumb kid and didn't realize this. I just stared at my screen with my 3 party members lying there since they all still had 99999 HP.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> WTF, FFX final boss was so damn easy.....maybe cuz I overleveled it by doing all the side quests and shit to get the boss gear.



I went straight at him without doing any of the side quest lol

it was crazy cause it skip my turn like twice in a row sometimes and he hit me for like 2000 each time.. Auron had the highest hp and it was 6000 at the time.

Then I grind and train and got a couple more summons and beat him 

I didn't want to repeat this in TOV so I stop


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Well I usually do the side missions cuz I am a completionist sometimes. Especially in long RPG's ala ToV, FFX, FFXII, LO, etc.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 22, 2012)

My first time through an RPG I only bother with sidequests that make me stronger so I don't have to fear losing.

I'm usually too fixed on the story to want to waste time collecting shit.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah me too.. I be concern what will happen next lol.. like after I beaten the game first on my second playthrough I usually do side quest...

except for ME2 which I did nearly everything


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I work all week too (in fact I usually have like a couple days available when I'm off but at times play like a few hours) but I like some bang for my buck in my games. Especially if it stretches out till either the next paycheck or another game comes out.
> 
> That's why I'm looking at game like Legend of Heroes: Trails In the Sky and hearing that the main story is like 50+ hours, not counting quests. And this is the first chapter, Second Chapter is supposedly twice as long (SO MUCH that it spans two UMDs, it's a monster text wise), and amongst people who played it, it's *BEAST.*



I don't care so much about the quantity but the quality experience I get from each game. If a game is only 12 hours, but it's insanely amazing then I feel I got my money's worth over a 50+ hour game with a lot of grinding and filler mission shit. Plus I rent a lot, cause my dude, I needs that paper for other shit


----------



## Esura (Feb 22, 2012)

MotherFUCK!

I have to start Neptunia over. I didn't know Neptunia dying lowers my fucking shares in Planeptune permanently. Bull-fucking-ass-shit. They don't even tell you that shit. Gayest shit ever in history.

I think I'll be playing MK2 before finishing Neptunia.


----------



## Misao (Feb 22, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Reminds me of when I made it to the multihead snake boss in Digital Devil Saga at the very end of the game and in a long stage, I tried many times, gave up for like 2 years before coming back to finish the game because the grinding would take forever.
> 
> Fuck her.



I played the game at least a couple of times, but I can't seem to remember that one boss. Do you mind posting a video for me, please?

The one I remember is the military guy who has the power to change shapes.

But as a whole it's a hard game, not so much compared to SMT: Nocturne, but hard enough. And it is a pain going through all dungeons whitout having the option to skip random battles. Or maybe there was, I did not had the chance to see. What I mean is some sort of skill that prevent's fiends from appearing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]plRNjbFhp9c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2012)

prunelle said:


> I played the game at least a couple of times, but I can't seem to remember that one boss. Do you mind posting a video for me, please?
> 
> The one I remember is the military guy who has the power to change shapes.
> 
> But as a whole it's a hard game, not so much compared to SMT: Nocturne, but hard enough. And it is a pain going through all dungeons whitout having the option to skip random battles. Or maybe there was, I did not had the chance to see. What I mean is some sort of skill that prevent's fiends from appearing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

*The Last Story announced for North America, XSEED publishing*


The Last Story is coming to North America after all.

Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime announced during the latest Nintendo Direct that the game will be brought stateside.

Here’s the catch: Nintendo won’t be publishing title. Localization duties will be regulated to, believe it or not, XSEED.

The Last Story is due out in North America this year.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Finally gave in and started playing Chrono Cross again.


It's actually pretty fun.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

If only it has Ultros and Gilgamesh in it. 

Luckily the game is so good it doesn't matter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, it should have recruitable Ultros.

I mean, I just recruited a fucking straw man with a cane in his chest. Gimme a fucking purple octopus.


----------



## Esura (Feb 22, 2012)

I find it funny that the following posts just ignores Mal's post of localization.

I swear NoA is lazy as fuuuuck. Good shit XSEED.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 22, 2012)

Well its on the wii and I don't have a wii.

No intention of getting one either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh, I don't care about games I'll never play being localized.


----------



## Esura (Feb 22, 2012)

Well....itsok Mal Mal, I care....I care.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

FU Esura, not having BB on 360.


----------



## Esura (Feb 22, 2012)

Hardly anyone on here plays fighters on 360 except for you, Hangatyr and crazymtf.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> FU Esura, not having BB on 360.



Time to get a ps3 for NF.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

G, Augors, Animeblue, Skywalker, Crazymtf and Hangatry all have 360's they play on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

PS3 > XBOX.

Stop living in the 80s.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

You're all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), my dick>any console. Who wants to play?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Play with your penis? 


No thanks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well....itsok Mal Mal, I care....I care.


 the post was specially for you..   others can go to hell..


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 22, 2012)

I have BB on my 360.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

I used to have a BB but I bought an Android.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> I have BB on my 360.



What other fighters do you have on your 360?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a 360, but I don't like fighting games, boring as shit.


----------



## Esura (Feb 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I have a 360, but I don't like fighting games, suck shit at em.



Its ok man...its ok. Some genres are just not meant for everyone.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

Not going to lie, sucking at them could be part of it too. That and I don't want to invest any time in them to get good.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

Aight, what games do you play on the 360 that you play online, Gnome?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

I play Gears of War 3 from time to time, but honestly, I don't care much for online multiplayer.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 22, 2012)

Only fighter I own for my 360. Don't really care for too many others. getting the GG on xbla when it drops.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Getting the FF on the KK when my PP lands a RR.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh? I was think of doing CC when the AA stopped the QQ so we can GG.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

I DP'd a UAV last night with mb BFF from CA.


----------



## Misao (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Crystal Beans is kinda fun, but the controls leave a little something to be desired.


Dungeon Explorer was way better.


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

Playing shadows hearts on pcx2=fuck yeah dat yuri


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't think I could torture myself by playing that again.


Although I will admit it was hella fun when I played it the first time after I got those keys that let you say "fuck you" to the QTE system.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

QTE says "fuck you" too CMX. Also, I think I am going to buy Xenoblade is coming in April now. I don't have a Wii, but I can borrow it from my brother. HE said I can borrow it as long as I let him play it first. What you think? good deal?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

That's a shit deal.

Especially if it takes him a month to play a game like it does me.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

Well he doesn't have a job and takes online classes, so he could prob finish up quick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh, well, yeah, I guess I'd take that deal.


As long as I had something else to do in the interim. I like to stay busy with games. All day, games.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2012)

Dont know if its already mentioned but its official 

US release of Last Story by xseed, in the summer


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, there's a thread for it. 


But nobody cares in there either.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

That's just you CMX, just you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, there's a thread for it.
> 
> 
> But nobody cares in there either.


 ahh that hurt old man, that really hurt...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

And you turn the knife by calling me an old man.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

oh shit, what is this?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> oh shit, what is this?


 who knows.. came from nowhere in the Nintendo direct summit..


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

Capcom, Sega and Bandai/Namco?


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 22, 2012)

^Fighting game featuring Tales characters?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 22, 2012)

Whatever it is, if that code is anything to go by, we won't hear anything about it until late March.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

This is how you make a damn Director's Cut trailer.



Bravo to Hironobu Sakaguchi!


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh no, Mario Party 9.  Yet another game I've got to play with my cousins now.  Residual backlash from getting out of staying with them all those weekends years ago by promising them that I'd play whatever party game came out afterwards with them in exchange for always leaving them as they play Mario Party 1 for hours and hours and hours.  Past self; damn you.   Never irresponsibly promise young cousins anything; they remember all.  I should have just bought them fast food.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

I wonder which will last longer, the Final Fantasy series or Mario Party?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

20 hours?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> oh shit, what is this?



It's being developed by Banpresto, that means it's a strategy game.

Nintendo, Sega, and Bamco version of Super Robot Wars minus the robots or possibly an rpg.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> 20 hours?


 Sweet! *Only* 20 hours! 

Esura should love this!


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

20 hours ain't so bad. FFXIII-2 is about 25 or so if you are only doing the main path.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

I haven't been reading up on LS, other than multiplayer, what kinda side quests does it have?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> 20 hours?


 can't wait.. plus co op online and Raid mode..


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> 20 hours ain't so bad. FFXIII-2 is about 25 or so if you are only doing the main path.



Your shit is weak.
WEAK!!

Baten Kaitos takes about 60 hours and I did it in about 80 because I grind like a friend.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Gameplay got a 9.. All I care.. XD


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

20 hours is fine. I don't have fucking time for a 60 hour game anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

People defending it already.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> People defending it already.



Go back to the 80's jii-san.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

> The Last Story has no significant shortcomings apart from a slight lack of verve; it’s not the JRPG revolution that Xenoblade Chronicles was, and its setting and story remain within safe territory, but great characterisation and an excellent, innovative battle system keep it interesting from the very first chapter to the last minutes. The quality of the localisation is superb, and that great combat makes it more exciting to play on a minute-to-minute basis than any other game of its sort. It’s a game worthy of its pedigree, then, and sits comfortably alongside Lost Odyssey as Mistwalker’s best work.




8.0	*Presentation*
It lacks the colour and personality that would make it really distinctive, but The Last Story is nonetheless detailed and well presented.
7.5	*Graphics*
For the Wii, it’s super, but obviously it doesn’t compare that favourably to its peers on other platforms.
9.0	*Sound*
Nobuo Uematsu’s score does not disappoint, and the voice acting is fantastic.
9.0	*Gameplay*
That combat system brings the game alive – it could be a little more challenging, but it’s always fun to play.
8.0	*Lasting Appeal*
20 hours is a good length, and it doesn’t outstay its welcome; online multiplayer adds extra value for those who want it.

*8.5*(*out of 10*) OVERALL

for the lazy ones...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Games were like 2 hours in the 80s, so fuck that.


I'll go back to the 90s though when games were 40 hours or more.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> 20 hours?



20 hours is fine. I think that's perfect length for a game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Shoulda known crazymtf would love that.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

There's a lot of great games to get to, something being more than 20 hours just slows you down from playing all the other things.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Well that's my problem: I have nothing else to play. So that logic is not compatible.

Darksiders was only 20 or so hours and it was great, but I sure as shit wish it lasted longer.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

I expect my action/adventure/(maybe some fps's) to be 20 hours. Not my epic rpg's. 30 atleast.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

40 or bust.

40+

KoA was only 32 hours for me. Fucking disappoint.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

So TLS 20 hours long is bad?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Chrono Trigger only took me 25 hours, great fucking game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2012)

20 hours sounds good, that's not including the bonus content right?

Getting it out to about 30-35 hours with that would be perfect for me.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Your shit is weak.
> WEAK!!
> 
> Baten Kaitos takes about 60 hours and I did it in about 80 because I grind like a friend.



I don't have the time to put that much hours into one game anymore. I highly predict that I wont finish Xenoblade when it comes out here because of it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

I might actually check this game out once I get my Wii-U. Sakaguchi is awesome after all.

Why did he leave Square again? Did he see the plan for FFXIII on the table and say fuck you guys?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Aight, main story line 30 hours, min. Then w/e for extra shit. 20 hours is for other genres.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I might actually check this game out once I get my Wii-U. Sakaguchi is awesome after all.
> 
> Why did he leave Square again? Did he see the plan for FFXIII on the table and say fuck you guys?




First daily crack on XIII. Who is next?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, that sounds fair. As long as the bonus/extra shit is actually fun and compelling.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Sakaguchi left when he saw X-2.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Still waiting for LO2.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Sakaguchi didn't leave. Thats just PR shit. He got fired for that travesty that is Spirits Within.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

> If you're left wanting more, the inclusion of online multiplayer will come as a pleasant surprise. It's always difficult to test the reliability of these things pre-launch, but the concept – teaming up with five others to take on bosses from the story mode, or a six-player deathmatch/team deathmatch – is great, and shows just how strong the combat mechanics are. There aren't many RPGs whose battle system would be enough on its own to support a feature like this.
> 
> You can pick from a gradually expanding roster of skins for multiplayer, including enemies as well as the heroes from the single-player adventure. Items like poison bottles and sticky bombs add an element of chaos that livens up one-on-one face-offs and six-player scrums alike. Pre-launch, with near-deserted servers, I could only get a couple of matches going – but with a busy player population, this could be one of The Last Story's best features.



Raid mode is going to keep me busy..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Speaking of games, I played Crono Cross like 12 years ago but I remember everything form it now that I'm replaying.

Strange how my memory works.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> Sakaguchi didn't leave. Thats just PR shit. He got fired for that travesty that is Spirits Within.



Final Fantasy is literally the only reason Square didn't go under. The fact it made the company an international gaming force is also a huge feather in his cap.

So what you're saying is he basically only slightly canceled out his actions before.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> Sakaguchi didn't leave. Thats just PR shit. He got fired for that travesty that is Spirits Within.


Who cares, he managed to steal Uematsu, which is the equivalent to ripping Squares soul out their ass.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

Don't worry they still got Nomura!


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Final Fantasy is literally the only reason Square didn't go under. The fact it made the company an international gaming force is also a huge feather in his cap.
> 
> *So what you're saying is he basically only slightly canceled out his actions before.*



That makes....no sense whatsoever. Spirits Within was a epic flop of major proportions and would of literally killed Square had it not been for the merger. Contrary to what fans like to state, Squaresoft would of been dead with or without the merger.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

They also would be dead if Sakaguchi didn't make FF to begin with.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

There is a Final Fantasy thread for that shit. 


I want to rag on Lost Mistwalking Fantasy or whatever it is some more. 20 hours is a joke.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 23, 2012)

I would like it to be a least 40 hours, I with CMX on this.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Who cares, he managed to steal Uematsu, which is the equivalent to ripping Squares soul out their ass.



And what game has Uematsu done that has even been moderately successful in any way shape or form since? I'm perfectly fine with Hazanshu and the crew who did FFXIII and XIII-2.

Btw, he is a freelancer, don't know why people thinking he is apart of Mistwalker. He still does work for Square as well people.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There is a Final Fantasy thread for that shit.
> 
> 
> I want to rag on Lost Mistwalking Fantasy or whatever it is some more. 20 hours is a joke.



You're a joke. Fucking kids and old people these days.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

If you're not a kid you're an old person or a baby. If you're not an old person you're a kid.


So what are you saying, Gnome? You only like babies?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

What kind of dichotomous crap is that? Oh wait, the answer is no, stupid octopus.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

40 hours is overrated it..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome is a baby.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

Holy fucking shit almost 70,000 posts?

I never noticed that.

I feel suddenly inadequate.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gnome is a baby.



Everyone is a baby compared to you old fogy.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Once again, 20 hours for an epic RPG,


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Once again, 20 hours for an epic RPG,





Yes!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Holy fucking shit almost 70,000 posts?
> 
> I never noticed that.
> 
> I feel suddenly inadequate.


It's like having wood all day. Except it isn't even hard yet.


Gnome said:


> Everyone is a baby compared to you old fogy.


  Words hurt, you know.


Lee Min Jung said:


> Once again, 20 hours for an epic RPG,


 Kind of takes the epic right out of it, don't you think?

I mean, 20 hours is good for an action/adventure game you pick up in the bargain bin for 19.99 or less, but for a 59.99, brand-new RPG? Fuckin' hell no.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's like having wood all day. Except it isn't even hard yet.
> 
> Words hurt, you know.
> 
> ...


 Wii Games cost that now? news to me O_o


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Most games do, but I don't have a Wii.

How much is it. 49.99? Big difference.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Most games do, but I don't have a Wii.
> 
> How much is it. 49.99? Big difference.


 10 dollars is a huge different. People were mad because Capcom tried to charge $50 bucks for REvelations...


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

I ain't saying that the game sucks, or that the shit you get from CE is bad, I was just referring to the length.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> 10 dollars is a huge different. People were mad because Capcom tried to charge $50 bucks for REvelations...


 Maybe if you're a homeless.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> 10 dollars is a huge different. People were mad because Capcom tried to charge $50 bucks for REvelations...



Nothing new, people, one way or another are usually mad at prices of games nowadays.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe if you're a homeless.


Well my friend that was the case.. lol true story...


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

I had a homeless friend who loved handheld games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

:nelsonlaugh

Homeless people.


I was actually homeless for one day. That's no joke. Shit's hard on the street.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> :nelsonlaugh
> 
> Homeless people.
> 
> ...


 for one day? your wife kicked you out of the house?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> for one day? your wife kicked you out of the house?



Lmao. Cmx. wife. lmao


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Any of you punks, knowledgeable bout Java and Javascript? Are they both Client-Side Scripting Languages or just Javascript?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

I hate scripting of any kind so I don't know.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

The toaster is too technologically advanced for me, let alone computers.

We do have a tech section though so you might try asking them there. I'd think they'd be able to help.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2012)

Mario rpg takes about 20 hours to beat.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

I would ask there, but it would take 314 hours for a response. Oh well, thx anyways.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> for one day? your wife kicked you out of the house?


 I was a kid and my parents were poor and my dad lost his job.



Gnome said:


> Lmao. Cmx. wife. lmao


 


Sephiroth said:


> Mario rpg takes about 20 hours to beat.


 Mario RPG had a lot of extras and secrets that made up for it.

Like that crystal monster thingy was badass.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wait seriously? I feel bad now...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, seriously, but it's no biggie. That was like 500 years ago.


I'm old, remember?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

oh ok...


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Almost made me shit my pants, thinking there was a new one coming out.  fuck you Sega, make me another Jet Set Radio and Shenmue.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Thinking gaming companies make new games.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2012)

hoho looks like we might get hearts after all, so much for the namco naysayers


and i dont recall mario rpg being that short


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah I saw the ToH trademark news this morning, I wonder where Namco Bandai is going to port it.. Vita?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Tales of Hearts?

Never heard of that one.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2012)

Im not getting the vita any time soon, but will at some point, so if it comes out for the vita thats fine

I mean if they are releasing heart, I think xillia is only a matter of time


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Something to put on your list, I guess.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

I just watched Steins Gate Ova...Man so damn good. The anime still the best of 2011..:33


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Da fuck, ya'll keep talking bout Steins Gate, maybe I should watch it next. NEver got around to it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Da fuck, ya'll keep talking bout Steins Gate, maybe I should watch it next. NEver got around to it.


 Watch it, love it and don't you dare to hate it!!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Hmm..Only 26ish eps. I might watch the whole thing this weekend then.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 23, 2012)

It'd be much better to read Visual Novel than watch the anime. Even though the latter one is one of the best VN adaptations I've seen. But it's still left out some pretty important details and even subplots (I was dissapointed about how they dealt with Mr. Braun), not to mention downgraded art style and probably the biggest shortcoming of anime, almost complete lack of MC's inner thoughts and monologues.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2012)

@ Mal and Lee

you guys know they are releasing a fighter here in the US for the xbox in a month, that has either chaos head or stein gate characters in it
phantom breaker


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Hmm? Hit me back up with the name.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> It'd be much better to read Visual Novel than watch the anime. Even though the latter one is one of the best VN adaptations I've seen. But it's still left out some pretty important details and even subplots (I was dissapointed about how they dealt with Mr. Braun), not to mention downgraded art style and probably the biggest shortcoming of anime, almost complete lack of MC's inner thoughts and monologues.


 I heard about that, I have to check the VN but for someone who didn't read the VN the anime team did a good job.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> @ Mal and Lee
> 
> you guys know they are releasing a fighter here in the US for the xbox in a month, that has either chaos head or stein gate characters in it
> phantom breaker


ok... this is news to me O_o


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I heard about that, I have to check the VN but for someone who didn't read the VN the anime team did a good job.



I might check out the VN but the anime definitely did a great job so I agree with you there......sonuvabitch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes, seriously, but it's no biggie. That was like 500 years ago.
> 
> 
> I'm old, remember?


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I heard about that, I have to check the VN but for someone who didn't read the VN the anime team did a good job.
> 
> ok... this is news to me O_o





Mura said:


> I might check out the VN but the anime definitely did a great job so I agree with you there......sonuvabitch.



Is the VN even fully translated yet?  Last I remember, no.




So Tales of Hearts for the DS eh.   Guess I have to plan a trip of some sort with someone else driving so I can find the time to play all these DS games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Linking to illegal material in my RPG thread?


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 24, 2012)

It's more likely than you think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Lucky I'm not a mod. You'd be banned so fast your dick would fall off.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1yNJcOF1CM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

You wouldn't do that to me if I linked that kinda stuff, would you gramps?


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't worry, he does the same shit so he'll be incriminating himself too.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1yNJcOF1CM[/YOUTUBE]



I can't wait for Xenoblade but this is the real RPG I've been wanting to play. Looks EPIC!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

.....You are really making me reconsider the deal my brother offered me bout this.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 24, 2012)

I want that game....but the Euro VA are awful. Hope the NSTC gets a better dub.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I can't wait for Xenoblade but this is the real RPG I've been wanting to play. Looks EPIC!


 Yeah looks epic.



Itachifan727 said:


> I want that game....but the Euro VA are awful. Hope the NSTC gets a better dub.


 really? All the reviews so far are saying that are great overall..


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

I WANT MY JYB IN MY DUB.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I WANT MY JYB IN MY DUB.


 JYB?  elaborate...


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Some Johnny Yong Bosch.


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2012)

No localized Japanese material is complete without JYB.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2012)

Dark Souls lacks JYB

and it's Fantastic because of it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2012)

Interesting he was in Baten Kaitos Origins as Ven.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

tired mofo, doing 6 other interviews that morning, what a beast.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Tried playing Dark Souls last night.



Never again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> tired mofo, doing 6 other interviews that morning, what a beast.


Yeah he was eveywhere. The launch of TLS in Paris was huge, he even released the concept art of the game before Nintendo told him no and to change it. By them it was known as The Last World.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> I want that game....but the Euro VA are awful. Hope the NSTC gets a better dub.



Get out.



Lee Min Jung said:


> I WANT MY JYB IN MY DUB.



Get out.



Esura said:


> No localized Japanese material is complete without JYB.



I don't even need to say.

I'm just going to point my finger to the door.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

You just mad cuz JYB is in Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2012)

No more JYB or Yuri Lowenthal, thank you.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2012)

No more Yuri ever, please.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Someone said Yuri?

Boner deflated.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2012)

called phantom breaker, 40 bucks is not bad for an obscure special edition, looks like it has one character from each show, still need to watch them


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tried playing Dark Souls last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Never again.



Did you fall 2 feet and die?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2012)

you exaggerate

it's four feet


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

The only time I rage quit the game was when that happen. Hey look! a cozy little campfire, progress! *walk walk walk* *Slip on fucked terrain* *Fall 2 feet and die* "The fucking fuck fuck how the fuck did that kill me!"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

I actually did accidentally walk off of a bridge and die, but only because I wasn't paying attention.


I quit because the game is tedious.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2012)

But you play rpgs all the time CMX.

Tedium is second nature to you.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

CMX is Scottish Korean, he's full of contradictions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

I only play the fun RPGs.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Dark Souls is a good game for what it does, but I agree that it wasn't very fun, kind of like how I see Monster Hunter.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Dark Souls, Monster Hunter level? Dark Souls and Monster Hunter in the same sentence? Dark Souls and Monster Hunter even being compared?

oh laaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwd


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Watch what you say, people love their Monster Hunters.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2012)

people also love crack cocaine.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Phuck those people.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

zenieth said:


> people also love crack cocaine.



Those aren't people, but they will stab you.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Nah, they got those cheeseburgers man.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Now that I think about it, MH fans aren't people either. Fuck what I said.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, fuck MH and people who love it. 


I tried playing that once and my hand fell off.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

People who are good at MH are descendants from the long lost crab-people race.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

It sickens me that such a flawed control/camera scheme is allowed to propagate.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

They claim its part of what makes the game good. I think they're all fucking insane with uncertainty avoidance issues.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It sickens me that such a flawed control/camera scheme is allowed to propagate.



Terrible camera? 































































I agree.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Good because we would have stoned you to death by targeting your balls if you said otherwise. 

That's how we roll.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Do you guys seriously not like MH? I thought I was alone on that.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Do we look 10 years old and Japanese?

Well CMX might be...........but he hates it so he must be at least 11.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

But...but mah MH and my infinite hour grind.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2012)

Are you korean?

Is that your job?

If the answer to both is no then there is something fundamentally wrong with your entire existence.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Damn, was waiting for more people to respond to it.  Only Z bit it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol, I haven't played a Monster Hunter game so I do not know what they are like.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow wtf with this MH hate bitches?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

TBH I dunno. I don't mind it that much. Sure it is a grind, but a pretty enjoyable grind that you could spend 100's of hours in. Esp for those days when I am out forever and I have my psp, with nothing else to do.

Monster Hunter Freedom U!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2012)

Devil Survivor Overclocked:  A.

This is an excellent game.  I'm getting Devil Survivor 2 next week.  Hope it's good too.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 25, 2012)

heading to GS

somebody suggest me a PSP rpg.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeanne d'Arc
Disgaea
Crisis Core
KH: BBS
Persona 3 Portable
One of the Tales of 

to name a few off the top of my head.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 25, 2012)

if you havent checked out phantom brave yet, its only 8  bucks used on the psp


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 25, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> if you havent checked out phantom brave yet, its only 8  bucks used on the psp


 I enjoyed PB but it is broken with the damn glitch to level up..  I don't know if they removed it for the PSP one but the Wii/PS2 versions have it..


----------



## Jesus Date (Feb 25, 2012)

zenieth said:


> heading to GS
> 
> somebody suggest me a PSP rpg.



Ys Seven
thats what I'm currently playing


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2012)

zenieth said:


> heading to GS
> 
> somebody suggest me a PSP rpg.


Tactics Ogre.


----------



## Misao (Feb 25, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Tactics Ogre.



I second that notion. Greatest game ever. 

OST alone is impeccable.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2012)

I remember playing it on the original playstation.  This was before GameFAQS obviously.  I spent like hours trying to convince Ozma to join us.  The PSP went and made her recruitable.  

Lots of other major improvements on what was already an outstanding game.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 25, 2012)

Amazon has me on back order for TotA3D, even though I ordered when they said In Stock, I'm mad


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 25, 2012)

zenieth said:


> heading to GS
> 
> somebody suggest me a PSP rpg.



Legend of Heroes: Trails In the Sky
Ys 1 & 2
Ys Oath In Felghana


----------



## The World (Feb 25, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Amazon has me on back order for TotA3D, even though I ordered when they said In Stock, I'm mad



Let me guess, you ordered after release date? YOU FOOL!  

People love to abuse Amazon pre-ordering to get special editions or limited copies like TOTA3D so they can resell at a higher price. 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Legend of Heroes: Trails In the Sky
> Ys 1 & 2
> Ys Oath In Felghana



Yup plus Tactics Ogre.

There's also persona 2 and P3P but I'm guessing zen already has those.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 25, 2012)

Forgot to mention Fate/Extra.

Also 

Legend of Heroes: Tear of Vermillion
LoH2: Prophecy of the Moonlight Witch
LoH3: Song of the Ocean


----------



## zenieth (Feb 25, 2012)

Got Fate/Extra
War of The Lions
Valkyrie Profile
Lost Odyssey
Phantasy Star


----------



## LMJ (Feb 25, 2012)

Umm...Lost Odyssey is on X360, I thought you said PSP.


----------



## The World (Feb 25, 2012)

Ew Phantasy Star


----------



## zenieth (Feb 25, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Umm...Lost Odyssey is on X360, I thought you said PSP.



Nowhere did I say everything I was getting was for Psp.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 25, 2012)

Ah, you threw me off first asking for a PSP game, then listing all the RPG's you had for more than 1 system.

My fault, I interpreted it as:

Hey guys, I am going to get a PSP game from GS, what should I get?

I have Phantasy Star
Lost Odyssey 
VP


----------



## Gnome (Feb 25, 2012)

The World said:


> Let me guess, you ordered after release date? YOU FOOL!
> 
> People love to abuse Amazon pre-ordering to get special editions or limited copies like TOTA3D so they can resell at a higher price.



I may have forgot it was coming out when it was.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 25, 2012)

Belenus is super swag

EXTREME VOID


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 26, 2012)

Rukia said:


> This was before GameFAQS




Ah yes, the time of reading video game magazines at your local video game store like Funcoland (before Game Stop bought it out) without paying for it.   100 percenting games was obviously harder back then.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I enjoyed PB but it is broken with the damn glitch to level up..  I don't know if they removed it for the PSP one but the Wii/PS2 versions have it..



What glitch?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> What glitch?


 the one that you can create your own world/stage and level up like nothing. That is broken.. failure world I believe it is the name...


----------



## LMJ (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh shit, Persona 4 Arena comes out March 1st? Wtf, so quick. And Pokemon Black and White 2. Good day for gaming news.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 26, 2012)

In arcades on March 1st. Comes out on US consoles on August 7th. Found what you said kinda weird since its coming out in Japan in June.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> Ah yes, the time of reading video game magazines at your local video game store like Funcoland (before Game Stop bought it out) without paying for it.   100 percenting games was obviously harder back then.



Speaking of which, is Game Fan still in publication.  I recall that magazine did both games and anime reviews.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> In arcades on March 1st. Comes out on US consoles on August 7th. Found what you said kinda weird since its coming out in Japan in June.



You are right, sorry, Arcade version.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 26, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Speaking of which, is Game Fan still in publication.  I recall that magazine did both games and anime reviews.



I believe Game Fan ceased publication in 2000.  However it seems like they relaunched in 2010.  Their website:


----------



## zenieth (Feb 26, 2012)

Valkyrie so far is just recruitment: the game

but this battle system is so fucking fun I give no shits.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 26, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Valkyrie so far is just recruitment: the game
> 
> but this battle system is so fucking fun I give no shits.



Valkyria Chronicles?

Just finished FFXIII-2. Ending was disappointing. I don't feel like getting all the fragments or doing anything else in the game. Since I replayed FFXIII right before this, I'm just sick of them now. will probably play assassin's creed brotherhood til tales of graces f comes out on the 16th.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 26, 2012)

Valkyrie Profile


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 26, 2012)

Did you play VP2 : Silmeria, Zen? Its for the PS2.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 26, 2012)

Considering this is my first VP game

Nope.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 26, 2012)

So Mura, how much does Nisemonogatari push the boundaries of the Brother-Sister complex?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So Mura, how much does Nisemonogatari push the boundaries of the Brother-Sister complex?



Very far, very far.

[YOUTUBE]B1jY7BLQVMc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh yeah

Sweet jesus this game is fucking hard


----------



## The World (Feb 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> Very far, very far.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]B1jY7BLQVMc[/YOUTUBE]



What in the actual fuck?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 26, 2012)

Ya I heard bout the Toothbrush episode yesterday. I was alluding to that.  I knew you wouldn't disappoint and you would show that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, no doubt the most anticipated scene novel readers(like me) were waiting to be animated. And it far outdid its expectations.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 26, 2012)

Good game sir, good game. I will allude to this later on when Esu gets on, so put that shit on a macro and await my orders. Over and out.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 26, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Valkyrie so far is just recruitment: the game
> 
> but this battle system is so fucking fun I give no shits.



How you like having Guts Arngrim on your team? As well with oldschool Pokemon VA? 



Mura said:


> Did you play VP2 : Silmeria, Zen? Its for the PS2.





zenieth said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> Sweet jesus this game is fucking hard



Oh lord wait till you play Silmeria.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2012)

2 Days.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW9O4fUCp2I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Feb 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Good game sir, good game. I will allude to this later on when Esu gets on, so put that shit on a macro and await my orders. Over and out.



But you have 360 so I can't play you in anything.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 26, 2012)

How the fuck did you get that gif under your sig?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> But you have 360 so I can't play you in anything.



Ugh, don't remind me.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 26, 2012)

I stole my brother's PS3 to play his Yakuza games


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 26, 2012)

Well there you go, thats one way to have a PS3.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 26, 2012)

I got caught though, so hopefully he wont come over here to take it back tomorrow....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 26, 2012)

Hmm yeah, at some point he is gonna come back for it. Hard to believe anyone would forget a piece of hardware like that.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 26, 2012)

He didn't forget. His girl let me in his place to get something earlier while he was at work, and I took it, and she didn't know.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 26, 2012)

He'll notice though, I mean He HAS to notice, right?


----------



## Esura (Feb 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> How the fuck did you get that gif under your sig?



I spoiler tagged the image and centered it right under the sig.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 26, 2012)

Suppose he will, although he is too lazy to drive over here. So I might get to keep it for a couple of days. 

Oh, and I went to GS today for something and I was standing in line to pay for a game and preorder and these 2 guys behind me were talking about Fate/Zero, and one guy said that Caster > Rider. I was like  bitch please. Get that shit out of here.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> I spoiler tagged the image and centered it right under the sig.



 I think he meant where did you get the gif from....or not or maybe one of you two are trolling me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> I spoiler tagged the image and centered it right under the sig.



Very funny. I meant poor ragna.


----------



## Esura (Feb 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Suppose he will, although he is too lazy to drive over here. So I might get to keep it for a couple of days.
> 
> Oh, and I went to GS today for something and I was standing in line to pay for a game and preorder and these 2 guys behind me were talking about Fate/Zero, and one guy said that* Caster > Rider*. I was like  bitch please. Get that shit out of here.



That's not true for Zero or Stay Night.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 26, 2012)

So esura, you see that toothbrush video I posted last page?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 26, 2012)

So how much of a difference would it make if I installed Yakuza on PS3 instead of playing off disc for load times?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> So esura, you see that toothbrush video I posted last page?



Dont tell him to watch that til he watches my vid damnit.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> friend watch this shit, its gold.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 26, 2012)

What you saw is what aired. AT-X doesn't have this on their schedule.


----------



## Esura (Feb 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Bitch, get off of Lee Min Jung, *she is mine.* Fav Kdrama actress.


You can take her. I want to fuck Aya Hirano more anyway. Sure she is a skinny bi....lady but she got dat voice and dat cute face.


Mura said:


> friend watch this shit, its gold.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]B1jY7BLQVMc[/YOUTUBE]



I will....whenever I get people in the house to go to sleep. This...looks like something I don't want to watch right now.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 26, 2012)

Phantasy Star is unbelievably cheesy as hell.

But it's no Original


----------



## Esura (Feb 26, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Phantasy Star is unbelievably cheesy as hell.
> 
> But it's no Original



Which Phantasy Star we are talking about? If you say II or IV....may god/yahweh/zeus/allah whatever have mercy on your soul.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> You can take her. I want to fuck Aya Hirano more anyway. Sure she is a skinny bi....lady but she got dat voice and dat cute face.
> 
> 
> I will....whenever I get people in the house to go to sleep. This...looks like something I don't want to watch right now.



Link me a good pic of her. The best fucking pic you can gimme of her. So I can take a look at your tastes. 

Also, that is a family vid. Something good for everyone. Dental Hygiene son, go teach it to them. It is something that the whole family can get involved in.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 26, 2012)

After watching that episode, brushing your teeth will never be the same again.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Link me a good pic of her. The best fucking pic you can gimme of her. So I can take a look at your tastes.
> 
> Also, that is a family vid. Something good for everyone. Dental Hygiene son, go teach it to them. It is something that the whole family can get involved in.




I think she has a cute face but I don't think her body is all that though compared to some of these women up and down this street...hmmmm. Then again, I don't really care for Asian girls for their body, moreso their cute faces and hair. I'm weird like that. My Asian girl fetish actually started from old martial arts movies with Jackie Chan and those Street Fighter movies with Sonny Chiba. Always thought the women in those had cute faces.


Mura said:


> After watching that episode, brushing your teeth will never be the same again.


I'm intrigued. I'll watch this after I finish eating.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

Dat forehead....still tap that though. 

I only knew of Aya Hirano because of Sankaku Complex kept posting scandal articles of her over and over and over and over awhile back and her random tweets. I mostly watch animes in dub so the animes she voiced in I didn't actually hear until recently in Youtube.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

Ya.....that body could use some work....and maybe that forehead too, other than that, pretty legit face. Wonder how much of that is makeup.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

If we want to go body....well, I know of quite a few JAV actresses that fits the "damn that looks good" body. 

Hirano showed some pics of herself without makeup before that someone on SanCom posted. She is still pretty cute. Shocking I know.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

You only go for the Seiyuu?


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You only go for the Seiyuu?



I don't know of many female seiyuus actually. I only know of Aya Hirano, Kana Ueda, and Maaya...something, the chick who voiced Lightning under special circumstances. Only male seiyuu I know of is Norio Wakamoto, and again, under special circumstances.

Its not like I only watched TWO subbed animes in my life, I watched tons but I never payed attention to seiyuus oddly.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 27, 2012)

Favorite female seiyuus, I got plenty of them.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

Most of the Asian idols I'm familiar with are....porn actresses.....yeeeeahhh.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

Figures that to be the case. Come on man, you can do better than porn actresses.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Figures that to be the case. Come on man, you can do better than porn actresses.



I...swear I can't. I don't remember the chicks from those martial arts movies name and they gotta be old by now. Even the movies that was somewhat new when I first watched them when I was younger should be in their late 30s or 40s.

I shame my fandom probably for not knowing of many seiyuus for animes. 

EDIT: I do remember Michelle Yeoh though. She was cute and kind of sexy in her earlier years.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

Who are you fav, female English VA, not for looks, but their VO skills?


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

Laura Bailey, Cristina Valenzuela, Monica Rial, and Kari Wahlgren just to name a few off the top of my head. I'm liking Melissa Fahn as Neptune in Hyperdimension Neptunia too.

Bailey and Valenzuela are actually good looking though too.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

me some Laura Bailey


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

You can't go wrong with her. Aside from her meh Chun Li in SF4 (she does a much better Chun Li in the SF4 anime and MvC3 though), she really does her characters justice. Also, I can't pick her voice out in something as easy as say, Monica Rial or Mary Elizabeth McGlynn (also an awesome VA).


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

I love me some Mary Elizabeth McGlynn because of her stern, commanding voice. She could order me around anytime. 

dat Mokoto, Cornelia, Maurice


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

Mary Elizabeth McGlynn. She also played Nuriko in Fushigi Yuugi, by far the best character in teh anime.

And can't forget her singing voice.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

You know who is also pretty ight? Ali Hillis. She voiced Lightning and Liara T'Soni.

Makes Lightning sounds 10x cooler that's for damn sure.

EDIT: Jennifer Hale is boss. Naomi Hunter...is boss.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

She was better as Emma. (though maybe MGS4 just makes me hate Naomi)

Also Black Cat in Spiderman TAS.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Mary Elizabeth McGlynn. She also played Nuriko in Fushigi Yuugi, by far the best character in teh anime.
> 
> And can't forget her singing voice.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

I know Mona from a wonderful little series called Kyo Kara Maoh.

I know there was another female VA I wanted to name as well but I forgot. Maybe it'll come to me later.

EDIT:

Aha!

Michelle Ruff a Rukia.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

Damnit Zaela, making me play the FT theme, over and over. I actually just finished watching OVA 3. Some pretty nice fanservice.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

Ah, I forgot about Michelle Ruff. She makes C.Viper and Katherine pop.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

I remember Ruff from Code Geass and Gurren Lagann. Wasn't she Rita in Vesperia? and that one person from Persona 3.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

I just know her from Lagann and some video games. I probably heard her voice in some other animes I just don't remember right now also.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 27, 2012)

The  for  (and all its expansions) has been released.

Some screens:

*Spoiler*: __ 

















I've played only for half an hour, but already can admit that it's one of the best JRPGs on PC, at least when it comes to pure gameplay. Huge props to Aroduc for translating it. If you need something to burn 100+ hours this will be a great choice. Although you can finish it much faster if you ignore additional stuff to do.



			
				TakaJun said:
			
		

> The game is about exploring maps/dungeons, creating items, and building your store. The battle system is like the ones in Genrin and Himegari, except it’s been improved and refined since then. The gameplay in this game is very, very good. There is just so much to do in this game: combining and creating items, collecting items, strengthening costumes, building your store, growing your characters, etc, etc. There is also a lot of freedom in the game. The game isn’t that hard, but you can always change the difficulty and there are extra dungeons. There are so many things to do and collect that it may become gruntwork for perfectionists.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damnit Zaela, making me play the FT theme, over and over. I actually just finished watching OVA 3. Some pretty nice fanservice.



You just can't listen to the awesome music enough though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Right now I am playing Minish Cap, after that I am going to replay Terranigma..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Chrono Cross is better than I remembered it being.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 27, 2012)

That's because you're senile.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Chrono Cross is better than I remembered it being.



of course it is...  which part are you on?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm just entering Mount Pyre or whatever. Just got the Water Dragon's breath.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2012)

Cool.. so I assume you already defeated the marshes?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

I defeated the home world version, yeah. I still cannot progress in the alternate world one.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2012)

Dont think you will be able to at all..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Why not? There are monsters past the part I can't get through.

They aren't just there for decoration.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2012)

Well to say.. you can't go farther than you could on the home world I think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

But they're different monsters.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 27, 2012)

Deal

OLD

MAN


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But they're different monsters.



I think you have to do something special.. but knowing what it is.. i have no idea.. I heard you have to beat the game like 23+ times to see a good 90% of the stuff it offers


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, I'l probably be replaying at least once. Maybe twice. I will get into that marsh.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well, I'l probably be replaying at least once. Maybe twice. I will get into that marsh.


 Dunno why you haven't.


Byrdman said:


> I think you have to do something special.. but knowing what it is.. i have no idea.. I heard you have to beat the game like 23+ times to see a good 90% of the stuff it offers



2-3 times I think


----------



## Jesus Date (Feb 27, 2012)

I just went on a rpg spree on the us psn store...

bought
Legend of Mana
Chrono Trigger (yeah, I know bad port)
Chrono Cross
Alundra
Breath of Fire IV
Xenogears
Vagrant Story (double dipped)
Final Fantasy IX (double dipped)

whole lotta rpgs that gonna keep me busy together with FFXIII-2 that I have yet to finish


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

Btw is there a release date for the FFX remaster?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

I've only purchased two things from PSN: 1) Deathspank and 2) Breath of Fire IV.

Pretty good.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dunno why you haven't.
> 
> 
> 2-3 times I think



It was actually stated lol especially if you want to hear every single character dialogue.. it would be that many times since the game has like 40 playable characters


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Well I don't know about all that shit.


Just gonna collect the endings, beat the secret bosses, and maybe jam a hottie.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

Bout to play Disgaea 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

I played that 5 years ago.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

Playing games after they've been out several years is the best though.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

I have already played this game bout 2-3 years ago. It was pretty good, time to hit it up again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Playing games after they've been out several years is the best though.



Lol, true.  I find joy in still playing PSO and TOS for the GC when I get the chance.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

Actually, shit. Which one, Persona 4 or Disgaea 2?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't like replaying games too soon. 

I give them a good 6-10 years first. Unless it's something like Diablo. Or a remake like Final Fantasy IV.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2012)

I need to finish TOE and Grandia


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

Fucking ESu, you watch my vid? Dont make me come over there.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have no idea what you're saying.


You fucking disgrace OG gamers everywhere with this post. How the fuck you don't get my reference on Phantasy Star IV? Shit, out of all the posters I figured you get it first. Grandpa, I'm disappoint. 


Lee Min Jung said:


> Fucking ESu, you watch my vid? Dont make me come over there.


I am right now. Fucked up on filling my taxes cause I forgot my AGI for 2010 so I have to redo tommorow so I need something to calm me.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> You fucking disgrace OG gamers everywhere with this post. How the fuck you don't get my reference on Phantasy Star IV? Shit, out of all the posters I figured you get it first. Grandpa, I'm disappoint.
> 
> I am right now. Fucked up on filling my taxes cause I forgot my AGI for 2010 so I have to redo tommorow so I need something to calm me.




CMX is pretty old, that brain is kinda rusty sometimes. You need to jog his memory. 

Better be watching that vid, I got some good smiles and laughs from that shit.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2012)

Lets go back and play Shining Force or Secret of Evermore (needs a remake badly)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> You fucking disgrace OG gamers everywhere with this post. How the fuck you don't get my reference on Phantasy Star IV? Shit, out of all the posters I figured you get it first. Grandpa, I'm disappoint.
> 
> I am right now. Fucked up on filling my taxes cause I forgot my AGI for 2010 so I have to redo tommorow so I need something to calm me.


I played Phantasy Star IV like 30 years ago, man.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2012)

I do need to finish Super Robot Wars J too


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I played Phantasy Star IV like 30 years ago, man.



AND? What about it? You seem to remember shittier RPGs of that time but not the greats? Time for you to get put down old timer.


Also, I like Angry Joe's review of Asura's Wrath. Seems like one of the realest reviewers out there. I might check out his other videos. His video also made me want to play Asura's Wrath even MORE. It has to be easy as fuck to get all the trophies in dat bitch.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

YA, I have been following him since he started years ago. I usually always agree with all of his points. Dude is dope and all down to earth and shit. You should watch that 1.0 review he did. Funny as shit, I almost pissed my pants.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> AND? What about it? You seem to remember shittier RPGs of that time but not the greats? Time for you to get put down old timer.
> 
> 
> Also, I like Angry Joe's review of Asura's Wrath. Seems like one of the realest reviewers out there. I might check out his other videos. His video also made me want to play Asura's Wrath even MORE. It has to be easy as fuck to get all the trophies in dat bitch.


 I have a selective memory.

It's like my brain is made out of swiss cheese.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm probably one of the other guys around here


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

Motherfuckers are bashing the series. Where you at Esura?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Motherfuckers are bashing the series. Where you at Esura?



They're bashing the "story" which does suck.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 27, 2012)

Gnome said:


> They're bashing the "story" which does suck.



That's crossovers for ya.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 27, 2012)

>KH story sucking
>Birds flying
>Fish swimming
>water being wet


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2012)

Kinda agree that KH story is not that great.. the first one was enjoyable and was actually good in story and it begin to decrease more and more sadly...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

Sora and Riku just sound lke Naruto and Sasuke anyway.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 27, 2012)

Pretty much. Gonna enjoy the fan rages though. they should be quite...interesting


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 28, 2012)

So since the topic of video game writers was brought up in the FF thread, and we just got a great example of how not to write in the KH discussion, who do people here think are the best JRPG writers/best-written JRPGs?


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Motherfuckers are bashing the series. Where you at Esura?


I was filing my taxes...again. I figured it all out. First time I filed 'em without the aid of a family member.....

KH haters...I dunno....opinions and all but imo KH haters annoy me more than any haters of any other franchises. My elder brother is a KH hater and he knows when a new KH game comes out to not say shit to me and gtfo of my face. 21 and still loving the series.

The things I did to get enough money for KHII...yeah.....it was worth it though. That teacher wont miss that phone of hers....



Gnome said:


> They're bashing the "story" which does suck.


No....no it doesn't.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't understand you Esura.

You said Xenogears was meh and had a forgettable story....


Now you're here defending KH's story?

I realize opinions and taste and blah blah blah but it seems kinda like everything I think is great and love...you feel the opposite.

Are you Bizarro-Me?


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I don't understand you Esura.
> 
> You said Xenogears was meh and had a forgettable story....
> 
> ...


I guess so, nothing personal.

However, I haven't played Xenogears in ages...nor have I finished it. I don't know what I would think of it if I played it now. Could think its even worse or better than I originally though. I just didn't find it interesting back then. I did love Xenosaga 1, well at least as much of it as I played much much more than Xenogears.

I was considering rebuying it on PSN recently (don't own that Xenogears copy anymore....long story) just to try it out but I decided on buying DLC for various games like Hyperdimension Neptunia.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 28, 2012)

Could just emulate it. (Xenogears I mean)


----------



## LMJ (Feb 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hook my parents up, buy a HDTV, import Fate/Stay Night in mint condition from Japan for my collection, and if I have some change left...save it for a tough spot.



I got 2 choices in RPG's to play again. Disgaea 2 or Persona 4, which one?


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2012)

Persona 4 by a country mile....a country fucking mile. You'll thank me later.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 28, 2012)

But mah Prinnys, come on dood.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> But mah Prinnys, come on dood.





But mah Chie, come on dood.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 28, 2012)

Shit, that reminds me. I need to watch P4 series.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 28, 2012)

So Onimusha counts as pretty anime doesn't it.

I really liked Warlords. Never played any of the others.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2012)

I noticed you delete posts....a lot.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes it's a bad habit I picked up from Keo.

Also I tend to just regret making certain posts so they need to be erased.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2012)

Edit button is your friend.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 28, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So Onimusha counts as pretty anime doesn't it.
> 
> I really liked Warlords. Never played any of the others.



Back when it was Resident Evil with Samurais. Part 2 was pretty good but I like Samanosuke as a main character more. 3 is where it gets more action-y and story quality takes a drop. While I like running around Paris, the overall was kinda meh. Though the final fight with Nobunaga was pretty pro. I never played 4 but I heard they brought back Fortunbra, which I find kinda retarded.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah it was pretty dumb. I wanted this guy to be the main villain.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> Persona 4 by a country mile....a country fucking mile. You'll thank me later.



You still need to play it. Drop whatever your doing and beat that game.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Shit, that reminds me. I need to watch P4 series.



Its on the 20th episode now, be ending around the end of march so if you wanna just blast through it you can wait till it ends.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 28, 2012)

Some more Kamidori goodness:

*Spoiler*: __ 
















Easily the best JRPG (available in English) I've played for the past few years (since PS2 era ended at least). Maybe Tales of Graces: F will change that though. 

It's like if you took the best from Atelier series, added some shop management and combined it with Fire Emblem + some fantasy Visual Novel. Can't remember when was the last time I had been playing something for 10+ hours straight.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 28, 2012)

Ain't gonna lie, I know nothing bout that. Teach me of Great One, about what this game is.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 28, 2012)

As for the means of getting the game, if you are interested of course, you can find it yourself or I can PM you as the source (and the game itself) has 18+ content.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh really? Mature shit? Like? Lol, Defloration


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 28, 2012)

Haven't seen any H-scene for the past 20 hours of gameplay, but the game _is_ quite long.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 28, 2012)

Damn, if I'm reading that correctly that english patch just came out yesterday. Game is pretty big too, a little over four gigs buts that not abnormal. Over 50 hours of gameplay with fire emblem types battles sounds good to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks interesting. I wanna play. 

PM me it.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 28, 2012)

Actually, same for me. Hit me up with that PM


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 28, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Some more Kamidori goodness:
> 
> 
> Easily the best JRPG (available in English) I've played for the past few years (since PS2 era ended at least). Maybe Tales of Graces: F will change that though.
> ...



The setup will not work. I get a message in ??? and a thing that says cancel(0). I've done this plenty of times before; why this one and Starry Sky be difficult!? I've tried having it search for DirectX components, but that doesn't do anything either. and i have explored the disc and tried the other setup options, but that fails as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 28, 2012)

I dunno...I mean, this is how most of them work; from Melty Blood to Fate. Hmm...I never change the app to JPN either; i fumble around just fine. What about screen resolution?

Found this while in the setup config.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[Info]
Name=INTL
Version=1.00.000
DiskSpace=8000	;DiskSpace requirement in KB

[Startup]
CmdLine=
SuppressWrongOS=Y
ScriptDriven=1
ScriptVer=16.0.0.400
DotNetOptionalInstallIfSilent=N
OnUpgrade=1
Product=_?‚?ƒAƒ‹ƒPƒ~[ƒ}ƒCƒXƒ^[
PackageName=_?‚?ƒAƒ‹ƒPƒ~[ƒ}ƒCƒXƒ^[.msi
EnableLangDlg=N
LogResults=N
DoMaintenance=Y
ProductCode={41810510-3CE0-425B-BE07-B9793731737F}
ProductVersion=1.00.0006
SuppressReboot=Y
LauncherName=setup.exe
PackageCode={1F636F06-5638-4CE4-A65D-14A9B78CB7E5}

[Languages]
RequireExactLangMatch=0x0404,0x0804
RTLLangs=0x0401,0x040d
Default=0x0411
Supported=0x0411

[MsiVersion]
2.0.2600.0=SupportOS

[SupportOSMsi11] ;Supported platforms for MSI 1.1
Win95=1
Win98=1
WinNT4SP3=1

[SupportOSMsi12] ;Supported platforms for MSI 1.2
Win95=1
Win98=1
WinME=1
WinNT4SP3=1

[SupportOS] ;Supported platforms for MSI 2.0
Win95=1
Win98=1
WinME=1
WinNT4SP6=1
Win2K=1

[SupportOSMsi30] ;Supported platforms for MSI 3.0
Win2KSP3=1
WinXP=1
Win2003Server=1

[Win95]
MajorVer=4
MinorVer=0
MinorVerMax=1
BuildNo=950
PlatformId=1

[Win98]
MajorVer=4
MinorVer=10
MinorVerMax=11
BuildNo=1998
PlatformId=1

[WinME]
MajorVer=4
MinorVer=90
MinorVerMax=91
BuildNo=3000
PlatformId=1

[WinNT4SP3]
MajorVer=4
MinorVer=0
MinorVerMax=1
BuildNo=1381
PlatformId=2
ServicePack=768

[WinNT4SP6]
MajorVer=4
MinorVer=0
MinorVerMax=1
BuildNo=1381
PlatformId=2
ServicePack=1536

[Win2K]
MajorVer=5
MinorVer=0
MinorVerMax=1
BuildNo=2195
PlatformId=2

[Win2KSP3]
MajorVer=5
MinorVer=0
MinorVerMax=1
BuildNo=2195
PlatformId=2
ServicePack=768

[WinXP]
MajorVer=5
MinorVer=1
MinorVerMax=2
BuildNo=2600
PlatformId=2

[Win2003Server]
MajorVer=5
MinorVer=2
MinorVerMax=3
BuildNo=2600
PlatformId=2




I think Win7 won't run it; at least that's what it seems like  as the msi is the win version or Os or something...


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 28, 2012)

PMs were sent.



Itachifan727 said:


> The setup will not work.



Installation:
1. Set locale to Japanese locale
2. Mount and install main game
3. Run “kami_ap01″, “kami_ap02″, and “kami_200″ in that order.
5. Follow the translation patch Readme.txt

Did you do the same? Though from what I can see you probably didn't change locale to Japanese one (via Control panel and language settings).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 28, 2012)

To mount you need a program like Daemon tools.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 28, 2012)

Changing locale is necessary in order to run the game. Some japanese games require it. And locale changes back the same way. When you set locale to Japanese, your OS/Control Panel would still be in English. So there shouldn't be any problem in navigation if you wanted to change it back.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 28, 2012)

Seriously? All this time i thought it would change everything to JPN, fucking me over. Good to know it won't!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 28, 2012)

Well to play games from Japan it'd only make sense that you'd have to change your locale. Not all games are like this but you get my point.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2012)

I've never changed my locale for any Japanese game personally and many works perfectly fine. Only JPN game I haven't got to run yet is the new Melty Blood....and that's actually a hardware issue than locale issue.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, most of the japanese games don't require it, but some do. Like MuvLuv series for example and this one, Kamidori.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 28, 2012)

Some eroges I play have had me change it and I just leave it like that so I don't even know half the time if it needs to be changed or not.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 28, 2012)

If anyone else is interested in some VN with good gameplay.. I know a few also.. but I wanna check that out too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't like visual novels, but that game looks decent aside from that.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 28, 2012)

Ah shit, the fun thread ended. I was typing a nice reply post too.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IKoqPQZhYY[/YOUTUBE]
This game has some good gameplay to it


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ah shit, the fun thread ended. I was typing a nice reply post too.



I already said my piece on there. Didn't even bother posting in a respectful way in there considering some of the posters I was dealing with.

This is why I said KH haters annoy me more than any other types of haters of any other media.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> I already said my piece on there. Didn't even bother posting in a respectful way in there considering some of the posters I was dealing with.
> 
> This is why I said KH haters annoy me more than any other types of haters of any other media.



Now now, no need to bring it up here, that defeats the purpose of that thread being closed.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2012)

You're right for once Gnome.

Anyways, I got my Hyperdimension Neptunia MK2 and Devil Suvivor 2....YEAH BOIII!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

I feel bad for you, Esura.


But, knowing you, you'll like that game.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 28, 2012)

DamnK H thread closing and not letting me refute Bender's idiotic claims of Nostalgia being a good thing.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 28, 2012)

I swear to god. how many patches are there for this thing? I have Kami_200, kami_juynrei and the 104.exe and the patch sTILL says its missing shit.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't play it then?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> DamnK H thread closing and not letting me refute Bender's idiotic claims of Nostalgia being a good thing.



Bender doesn't know what he's talking about...ever.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 28, 2012)

My way takes less time.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 28, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Bender doesn't know what he's talking about...ever.



see water being wet post.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Some games are worth patching a million trillion times though.


Some games.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I feel bad for you, Esura.
> 
> 
> But, knowing you, you'll like that game.


Well....since I liked Neptunia of course dude.

Don't feel bad, I'm going to enjoy myself.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 28, 2012)

Do you have enough life in you to patch a game any more, CMX?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Some games are worth patching a million trillion times though.
> 
> 
> Some games.



Diablo.



zenieth said:


> see water being wet post.


I bet he thinks otherwise.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 28, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Diablo.
> 
> 
> I bet he thinks otherwise.



people think a lot of things.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Do you have enough life in you to patch a game any more, CMX?


 Not really.

I get pissed and quit doing things with increasing frequency these days. I'm turning into that old man from Gran Torino.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not really.
> 
> I get pissed and quit doing things with increasing frequency these days. I'm turning into that old man from *Gran Torino*.


 I did enjoyed that movie but I didn't like the ending..


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 28, 2012)

Everyone expected, given he was fucking Clint Eastwood, that he'd go there and mow those punk ass bitches down.

The way it actually ended was a lot more fitting and I liked it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

I was sad at the ending myself. 

Fucking bullshit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm sure you would have gone there and beaten all those wannabes to death with just your fists.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2012)

Clint Eastwood is a badass friend, he's apparently one of the only guys that doesn't blink when firing a weapon in Hollywood.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 28, 2012)

I loved that movie...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm sure you would have gone there and beaten all those wannabes to death with just your fists.


 Damn right I would.


I watch a lot of fucking UFC.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2012)

CMX, Bullet Timer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm pretty good with guns. I watched Top Shot for three seasons.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 28, 2012)

My god I had forgotten how fucking awesome this game's soundtrack is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

I tried playing an Onimusha game once.

It was fun up until I got pissed and quit. I think it was due to a puzzle.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 28, 2012)

It was probably the first one. The infamous Water Puzzle of Onimusha: Warlords. 

It stumped me too. Was very relieved to find out once I got the internet many years later that it wasn't just me who got stuck.

Of course I only got stuck until I used GameShark.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

That may be, but I vaguely recall some spikes and statues.

I was like, "I can probably figure this out, but... this is fucking gay I quit!" and started playing something else. Not sure what I played though...this was like 2 years ago.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Mistwalker working on 'several projects'*

Mistwalker isn't ready to talk about what they're working on, but they're indeed keeping busy. When the developer was asked about their work after The Last Story, they stated, ?We are working on several projects. We appreciate your interest.? No word on platforms at this time.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 28, 2012)

Mistwalker are decent people.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Decent people. 

I wonder if the games are any good.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 28, 2012)

man p1/2 had the best kaneko demon designs.

Vishnu was god tier.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> man p1/2 had the best kaneko demon designs.
> 
> Vishnu was god tier.



Not better than Digital Devil Saga. Kaneko's designs at their finest. I never finished the first one but I became a fan of the man's work because of what I played of DDS, not the others.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 28, 2012)

I need to finish that game; and Summoner 2 King Abbadon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Persona fans!!

*Persona 2: Eternal Punishment PSP announced - May 17 release in Japan*

The second part of the Persona 2 saga will be released to PSP, Famitsu reveals this week. The magazine has a first look at Persona 2 Eternal Punishment, the followup to Persona 2 Innocent Sin. Following a remake of Innocent Sin, released in April of last year, Atlus will release the PSP remake of Eternal Punishment on May 17.

The PSP version will include new scenarios, improved load times, a new opening animation from Mad House, and the choice of original and refined background music. Shouji Meguro is directing the game. The new scenarios are from Tadashi Satomi, the original's scenario writer.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2012)

Not...shocked at all actually. I expected this.

Well, now time to wait for inevitable localization from Atlus.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Question; are all the Persona games are on the PSP now? I am not a Persona guy so...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 28, 2012)

The persona series is definitely starting to become my favorite JRPG series.

@Mal No, P3 and P4 are on the PS2 so not all. Persona 1 and 2 were originally on the PS1 as well.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Question; are all the Persona games are on the PSP now? I am not a Persona guy so...



P1, P2 IS, P2 EP, and P3 is on PSP now. P4 will be on Vita. So now previous copies of said games can be laid to rest, except for P3 FES which is imo better than P3 Portable. P4 on Vita looks better than the PS2 version though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh, my bad. Misread it so I thought you meant originally.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 28, 2012)

Fuck, I popped in Disgaea 2 and been on it all day, fucking item world.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Hey Persona fans!!
> 
> *Persona 2: Eternal Punishment PSP announced - May 17 release in Japan*
> 
> ...


----------



## zenieth (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh yeah

And Esua, DDS designs are great

but

P2 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>that

Nike
Odyssy
Vulcanus
Prometheus
Apollo
Maia
Callisto
Venus
Hyperion
Hades
Artemis
Great Father
Jokers
Angel Joker
Nyarlathotep
Gabriel
Radamantis
Eros
Hermes
Vesta
Durga
Asteria
Aizen-myoo

also Alfred aka Yamaoka pretty much soloes


----------



## zenieth (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh yeah and P2's Satan

While titty satan is hilariously awesome

P1's is the pure definition of badass


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> And Esua, DDS designs are great
> 
> ...



Yamaoka is in P2? I haven't got far in it because I dropped it to finish Neptunia and start on DS2.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 28, 2012)

Neptunia...

ITT: Esua has shit taste and no one is surprised.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Neptunia...
> 
> ITT: Esua has shit taste and no one is surprised.





I wish I was done with it though so I can play the superior MK2.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 28, 2012)

it's not even a matter of liking what I don't like. It's about liking shit. There's shit that I like, doesn't make it not shit.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 28, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> I swear to god. how many patches are there for this thing? I have Kami_200, kami_juynrei and the 104.exe and the patch sTILL says its missing shit.



All three necessary patches are here:



You don't need 1.04 patch since it's included in one of those expansions.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 28, 2012)

picked up SMT: Devil Survivor 2 (Oh how beautiful the employee discount is for gamestop is, even if it isn't a ton). got it for just around 25 bucks. And played the first 20 minutes... 


ITS ON PAR, IF NOT BETTER THAN DEVIL SURVIVOR 1. AND THAT IS SAYING SOMETHING.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 28, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> picked up SMT: Devil Survivor 2 (Oh how beautiful the employee discount is for gamestop is, even if it isn't a ton). got it for just around 25 bucks. And played the first 20 minutes...
> 
> 
> ITS ON PAR, IF NOT BETTER THAN DEVIL SURVIVOR 1. AND THAT IS SAYING SOMETHING.



I'm not shocked. Now I have to wait till next week to get paid.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 28, 2012)

Shouldn't be. SMT has always been good


----------



## zenieth (Feb 28, 2012)

I do kinda wish p2 was bundled cause that story as a whole puts the rest of SMT not named DDS to shame.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

So the PSV version of Persona 4, comes with new features, some new voice work, new playable charaters and personas eh? Prob the best title I have seen from the handheld yet. Wonder how the touch controls will be integrated into the gameplay.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

touchpad farming.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 29, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So the PSV version of Persona 4, comes with new features, some new voice work, new playable charaters and personas eh? Prob the best title I have seen from the handheld yet. Wonder how the touch controls will be integrated into the gameplay.



Awesome, excited. P4 is my fave shin megami title.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Yo Esu, totally forgot bout the new .Hack game coming out for PS3. You got any info on that? 

Also, while I am on .hack subject, where the fuck was I when this came out?


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> it's not even a matter of liking what I don't like. It's about liking shit. There's shit that I like, doesn't make it not shit.


If I like it, its not shit to me. If I don't like it, its shit to me. This applies for all media. Doesn't really matter what the hell you or anyone else thinks about that. Luckily, I'm not exactly hard to please when it comes to games. I could understand why someone may not like a game (like Neptunia) but it doesn't change my outlook on it. In the end, all that matters to me is that I don't think its shit, I don't think none of the stuff I like is shit, therefore I don't think I have shit taste, and I'll respond accordingly every time someone wants to say I have shit taste because it slightly annoys me so I plan on tro...annoying everyone else who does post it.

I love how many times I typed the word shit though. 



Lee Min Jung said:


> Yo Esu, totally forgot bout the new .Hack game coming out for PS3. You got any info on that?
> 
> Also, while I am on .hack subject, where the fuck was I when this came out?



Dude, I had no clue. I'm kind of interested now. Maybe they'll do 3DS ports of the original series.......LOL as if.

EDIT: HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT at that link. CG movie of the original series? HYYYPPPPEE!!!!!


----------



## quizmasterG (Feb 29, 2012)

My favorite rpgs would be;

Wild Arms
Guardian Heroes 
Mario RPG
Mystaria
PoPoLoCrois
Legend of Oasis

Great games


----------



## Gnome (Feb 29, 2012)

That's cute. Esura thinks everything is relative, but he's wrong.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Dude, I had no clue. I'm kind of interested now. Maybe they'll do 3DS ports of the original series.......LOL as if.
> 
> EDIT: HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT at that link. CG movie of the original series? HYYYPPPPEE!!!!!


Didn't it say that it came out in Jan? Wonder if it has been subbed. 



2 SS's of the new .Hack most likely coming to PS3.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)

Someone using Haseo's character or is that Haseo himself?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

What is Esura talking about now? Some weird visual hentai game featuring frog girls?






Time for some real talk: Chrono Cross is pretty cool, but I feel the music is somewhat lacking in variety and epicness as compared to, say, Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)

Frog girls? Thats a new one. I've seen cat girls, dog girls, squid girls, cow girls. Can't say I've seen frog girls.

Is chrono cross worth picking up? I'm not too thrilled about playing a PS1 game right now.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 29, 2012)

Then you should play Baten Kaitos. Or Onimusha.

And I haven't seen frog girls either...

It's an interesting idea and I'm sure it exists somewhere.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)

That frog hairpin in her hair. Isn't that Sanae from the Touhou games?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

SNES is the console that just keeps on giving:




Prepare your penis and lube.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> SNES is the console that just keeps on giving:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Omg!! Finally? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4heLpexeLlQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

Frog girls....yes I've seen some on Gelbooru. They would be under monster girls though, which are pretty much sex with all sorts of cute, moe-fied female creatures like blobs, slugs, mermaids, snakes, anything not human etc. Pretty freaky shit, which oddly gave me a boner.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Didn't it say that it came out in Jan? Wonder if it has been subbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 SS's of the new .Hack most likely coming to PS3.


Nice news. You are getting as good as Mal Mal and Mura at this.



Mura said:


> Someone using Haseo's character or is that Haseo himself?



Nice traitor bitch set.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Love me some old-school RPGs. pek


There are still a few SNES games that I'm waiting for, too. Like Dark Half or whatever--that looks good, and Far East of Eden Zero.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Love me some old-school RPGs. pek
> 
> 
> There are still a few SNES games that I'm waiting for, too. Like Dark Half or whatever--that looks good, and Far East of Eden Zero.


 same and I have Dark Half and I tried to play it.. big mistake lol..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Nice traitor bitch set.



Who is the traitor now?



My litchi so has your noel in the palm of her hands.


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

Mura said:


> Who is the traitor now?
> 
> 
> 
> My litchi so has your noel in the palm of her hands.



That's not what I see. Noel got that bitch's titties in the palm of her hand. A true G after my heart that Noel is.

With SFxTekken coming out though I need to work on my Asuka Kazama/Lili set.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah? I see Litchi getting ready to grab that ass. She may be grabbing that breast, but that also means Noel has fallen for Litchi.

Only good thing Noel has got going for her is that ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> same and I have Dark Half and I tried to play it.. big mistake lol..


 Big mistake in what way?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> Gamefreak/Intelligent systems: *Okay, Pokemon White/Black 2, is one thing. but.. NOBUNAGA'S AMBITION LOOKS FUCKING AMAZING.*



Can't tell if trolling.


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

Mura said:


> Yeah? I see Litchi getting ready to grab that ass. She may be grabbing that breast, but that also means Noel has fallen for Litchi.
> 
> Only good thing Noel has got going for her is that ass.



Noel just like titties in general. If someone bigger came by she'd feel that shit up too. I see Litchi trying to cop a feel on datass though.

Noel may not have the titties, but at least she has datass and not a traitor bitch. And she uses guns and turns into a fucking mecha musume.


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Can't tell if trolling.



He is not. There is a Pokemon x Nobunaga's Ambition crossover SRPG coming out as well as a Black Version 2 and White Version 2 with two different Kyurems on the cover. Both for the regular DS sadly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

I remember hearing about that.


More excited about a patch of a 14-year-old game though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Noel just like titties in general. If someone bigger came by she'd feel that shit up too. I see Litchi trying to cop a feel on datass though.
> 
> Noel may not have the titties, but at least she has datass and not a traitor bitch. And she uses guns and turns into a fucking mecha musume.



Man, why you gotta keep on harping on the traitor bitch part. At heart, we all know Litchi isn't a bad person.

I like litchis's staff, matenbou. Fuck up people with matenbou.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 29, 2012)

Nobunaga's Ambition looks pretty damn good. 



Its a Srpg.


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

Mura said:


> Man, why you gotta keep on harping on the traitor bitch part. At heart, we all know Litchi isn't a bad person.
> 
> I like litchis's staff, matenbou. Fuck up people with matenbou.



I'm just fucking with ya. 

Where did you get the render for the trai...Litchi?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Nah, I have heard about the game and keeping up with it. And it looks good to me. It is just that some people were /spit on it cuz it wasn't the normal formula. But I would love to get my hands on it. I know all about the Pokemon game releases. I frequent that section very often.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm just fucking with ya.
> 
> Where did you get the render for the *trai...Litchi*?





Found it over on gelbooru. They got some good pics over there.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Big mistake in what way?


 never got to play beyond the first scene. I was too busy, probably I am going to do it now...


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

When I think about it, why are many of my favorite female characters in gaming small boobed? Chie, Sakura, Cammy, Lili, Saber, Heart, Noel, Rachel, Platinum, Yuna, Lightning, Rikku, Vanille, Yuffie, Neptune, Rorona, Totori. Don't get me wrong, I love the big titties...like Asuka and Makoto (BB) but I dunno....something I just noticed, which is odd especially considering that outside of my fandom I love large titties.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

because you're a p*d*p****.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm not one to accuse but the term starts with a L and ends with a N.....


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> because you're a p*d*p****.


No...I'm not. I don't even like joking with that subject.


Mura said:


> I'm not one to accuse but the term starts with a L and ends with a N.....



Not you too....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)

Just fucking with you, like you were with me on litchi.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 29, 2012)

Mura said:


> I'm not one to accuse but the term starts with a L and ends with a N.....



Lesbian  ?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> When I think about it, why are many of my favorite female characters in gaming small boobed? *Chie*, Sakura,* Cammy*, Lili,* Saber*, Heart, Noel, Rachel, Platinum, *Yuna, Lightning*, Rikku, Vanille, Yuffie, Neptune, Rorona, Totori. Don't get me wrong, I love the big titties...like Asuka and Makoto (BB) but I dunno....something I just noticed, which is odd especially considering that outside of my fandom I love large titties.



These bitches aren't small.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Lesbian  ?



that would be moi.


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

Mura said:


> Just fucking with you, like you were with me on litchi.


Your love for Litchi has no limits I guess. You was gonna call me the L word because I called her a traitor bitch. 



zenieth said:


> These bitches aren't small.



Their tits are small by my standards. I generally love large titties when it comes to women so I was finding it kind of odd that my favorite fictional female characters are small tittied...by my standards.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> These bitches aren't small.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Your love for Litchi has no limits I guess. You was gonna call me the L word because I called her a traitor bitch.



Don't take it too hard, its not like I actually meant it.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

You're right about one thing.

Them's is all bitches.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

average


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

Your set made me realize that Chie is small and she is my favorite character in the entire Persona series.



Mura said:


> Don't take it too hard, its not like I actually meant it.



I know. I'm being fake melodramatic and all that. 

I was going to mention Rin Tohsaka as being small tittied but after those ero scenes....she really isn't....at all. Probably just the way she wear her gear.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)

Naoto has a bigger chest than I realized.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> average



Omo! You must be right! I was wrong all along!


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe that's cause that aint official work.


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

Average is still small so point stands.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> never got to play beyond the first scene. I was too busy, probably I am going to do it now...


Ah, I thought you meant the game sucked. I almost cried. 


I'm waiting for it in english though.




PS: Esura is pedo.


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> PS: Esura is pedo.





stfu old man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> stfu old man.


 
You like that picture, huh?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

She looks small to me.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Average is still small so point stands.



I guess with standards like that, you'll be forever alone in no time.



Lee Min Jung said:


> She looks small to me.



Your mom is too small for me.

>THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Average is still small so point stands.



I really shouldn't need to explain


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> She looks small to me.





Word of God says Maya's got Double Ds, the biggest Double Ds


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

She has heart double D's. 

But seriously those stupid hearts look fucking stupid.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

She lets her drunk as fuck friend dress her.

It's actually one of the better things she's chosen for her.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

She's still hot so I won't hold it against her. 

She's got that classy swag.


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

The World said:


> I guess with standards like that, you'll be forever alone in no time.


My appearance standards aren't reflective of who I'd actually hook up with. Not to sound all lame and cliche but I generally hook up with girls I relate to more so than those that meet my unrealistic expectations. My exes weren't exactly lookers you know but I still liked them for who they were...until they cheated on me. Manipulative bitches I swear.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

All of Esura's exes were below the age of legal consent.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

I remember one of her outfits being described as see through wrapping paper.

edit: And you're above the age of mortality rate CMX.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

They have Hitler in p2 and yet no see through outfits? The fuck Atlus?

Damn cockteases.........literally in the case of Mara.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

Do MC get to tap Maya?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

Ulala's persona Callisto is probably the most sexually suggestive thing in Persona.


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

Mura...the fuck? Show the rest of the gif. I wanna see more of Chie.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure giant penis monster trumps S&M slut.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

Does who get to tap maya?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Mura...the fuck? Show the rest of the gif. I wanna see more of Chie.



That was naoto, not chie in that gif.

Play the game or watch tha anime esura. Watching the anime would be faster.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Actually from this shot in the show, she looks to well endowed.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

The World said:


> I'm pretty sure giant penis monster trumps S&M slut.



I said from persona

not from SMT.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

I think he meant main character

How do you not know the main character's name is Tatsuya Esura?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

do you like to hotlink daily Jung?


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I said from persona
> 
> not from SMT.



Mara is in P3 and P4 and even Strange Journey.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

I mean designs made in Persona

Mara's designs are SMT in origin.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> do you like to hotlink daily Jung?



What up?
/10char


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)

Heres a Chie gif. Yu is too boss.


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Does who get to tap maya?


Tatsuya.



Mura said:


> That was naoto, not chie in that gif.
> 
> Play the game or watch tha anime esura. Watching the anime would be faster.



I clearly see Chie in the background. Show more of it. I want to see more Chie.


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

Mura said:


> Heres a Chie gif. Yu is too boss.



And....you win the internets with this. 

*saving*


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh and to answer Esura, Nah Maya's the one straight chick that Tatsuya can't get just by existing.

He actually has to work for her.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

Chie is practicing for her amateur pornstar debut.

I'm liking how they potray her as a realistic working girl. 

As opposed to the generic, cliche, shy, awkward, baffoonish girl.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I mean designs made in Persona
> 
> Mara's designs are SMT in origin.



I do love the re-updated art that was done in Nocturne, DDS, Persona 2. 

Looks boss as fuck.

Can we please go back to that instead of generic anime looking cunts in P3 and P4?(even though I like those games :teefuckinghee)


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

you'd have to ask kaneko for that and he stopped working on persona after 2.


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

I like Kaneko and all but, I'm ok with Soejima's work. Nice and colorful.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> My appearance standards aren't reflective of who I'd actually hook up with. Not to sound all lame and cliche but I generally hook up with girls I relate to more so than those that meet my unrealistic expectations. My exes weren't exactly lookers you know but I still liked them for who they were...until they cheated on me. Manipulative bitches I swear.



Did any dump you over the phone?


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Did any dump you over the phone?



Eh....no comment. 

Bitches everywhere indeed.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

Raise your social links you fool!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I remember one of her outfits being described as see through wrapping paper.
> 
> edit: And you're above the age of mortality rate CMX.


 


Speaking about RPGs, I think I'm gonna replay CC a few times.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

That's why Kaneko left.

He said Persona wasn't dark enough to benefit from his style anymore.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

Needs moar nuclear destruction, mass genocide and Hitler of course.


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm fine with how Persona is now. They could try to revive the main series after they are done with P5 though with all dat Kaneko goodness.

Also, Devil Survivor is pretty dark.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

A HERO HAS ARRIVED! 



WOOPS I MEAN 



No I definitely mean.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

Dat rape face. 



Should post all of Persona's rape faces.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

Lisa's the best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Faries.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

Those environments look really nice but dumb bitch narrating is killing it for me.

Maybe if she took off her clothes and stopped speaking.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Faries.














Sample music of the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Fairy music!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 29, 2012)

The World said:


> Dat rape face.
> 
> 
> 
> Should post all of Persona's rape faces.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)

That face is valuable after all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

@CrazyMoronX

Ok I am going to play the game now, Patched perfectly..

wut? lol

Ryuu
Lila
Gaou
Naga

are the one I can pick right now? I might go with Naga.. Lmao!!! Naga in her Armor... lol this brings back memories "Slayers"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

I thought there were 8 characters? 

False advertisement already.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Fuck that Shadow Chie's KKK mask with a smilie face on it and a whip.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought there were 8 characters?
> 
> False advertisement already.


 they are 8 but 4 are only available at first.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

this face never gets old.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> this face never gets old.



Hitler approves.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

Bitches want a piece of dat Yukino.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

cool as Gemini's translation is

Atlus' own is god tier.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> they are 8 but 4 are only available at first.


 


Well hopefully the replay value is high enough to warrant a few replays. Like Seiken Densetsu 3 or Romancing Saga 3.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

seriously though

P2 shadows were the legit.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

I swear they emote so much more than in P3 and P4.

Wish they added alot more animations.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

They got reason to put emotion up.

Game's got more script than it knows what too do with itself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

I've been really into 7th Saga music today. 

Game has some pretty catchy tunes.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 29, 2012)

New mecha rival for Aegis in Persona 4 Arena, sexy. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

7th Saga.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 29, 2012)

OHMYGODHAVEYOUSEENMITSURUINTHATFIGHTINGGAME?! SHELOOKSAWESOME.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah, I've been talking about it in the P4 mayonaka arena thread. All details on her are in my last two posts in there.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Da fuck. The Yukiko fight on Hard P4, is rough. Any suggestions? Other than the obvious grinding for a long time?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)

Well she mostly does fire attacks right? So bring a persona that is strong against it. Other than that yeah, grinding.

Edit: Heres a video that might help. I know the battle isn't as simple as I make it out to be.

[YOUTUBE]-mNhCCIcV7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Holy shit, just won with my main guy up with 10 HP, everyone else dead, no more items, no more sp.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

p4 was always weird in that it gets easier the more you play.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

They need to make a game

with Devil Survivor's Loki

and

Persona's Nyarlathotep


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol @ the cultural clubs where the only choices of chicks i get is an ugly ass emo looking girl and a 10 year old.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

go emo

trust me it's worth it.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Same social link though, right?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

yup same one.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Basketball allll the way.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Holy Shit that Contrarian King extra boss. One shots my whole group at one time.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

It looks like the new scenario for EP is going to cover the time between IS and EP.

Aka



The crawling Chaos


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

If the look of the scenario is to be believed, then I think it might just be one of the novels turned game...

welp there goes a good pair of undergarments.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 29, 2012)

I will have your children Atlus.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

If one of those screnes isn't a cutscene then, you're playing Solo with tatsuya.

>single character
>EP

my god


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> If one of those screnes isn't a cutscene then, you're playing Solo with tatsuya.
> 
> >single character
> >EP
> ...



Tatsuya scenario going through EP & taking names.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

got a friend who's ascertaining who the new woman is.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

Satomi Tadashi's Comments on P2



> *After the first Persona game, I had the impulse to write a story that isn’t just fluffy fun and happy endings,  hence Persona 2 Innocent Sin/Eternal Punishment was born.
> 
> *Initially, Persona focused on the story of a girl’s heart. In order to expand that universe, we also included an element of an inevitable battle against a certain “he”.
> 
> ...


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2012)

Fucking lol at this scene in Neptunia. Neptune and IF was about to go at it and Compa goes, "Heaven or Hell! Let's rock!"


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

keep looking at her and wondering.

"How is this chick relevant?"


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2012)

Who is she?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

She's apparently important to Tatsuya's story. So she can pretty much be anything from antagonist

to chick he sleeps with.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Question Persona fans. Is the plot of Persona series tie to each other? give me details fools..


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

The world is the same but the plots don't have much affect on the other entries.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 1, 2012)

I see, thanks. I am going to play The first game the PSP version..


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2012)

Is anyone interested in this game?  Grand Knights History.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-3Xn9CQOEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

What do you call the in between of a dualogy?

P2.25?


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2012)

YEEEEEEEEAAAAAHHH!!!! HHNNNNGGG!!!

Finished Neptunia. Love this game, flaws and all. Ended pretty good. Neptune is straight up boss and taking her place as the goddess of Planeptune while the other goddesses stay being some lame ass bitches. Biggest douches in the game I swear, especially that Black Heart and White Heart.

Now on to MK2....after I get some shut eyes. I'm not used to long gaming runs on off days anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm always interested in RPGs.

What is that one?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

Neptunia, you know the bad one.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> YEEEEEEEEAAAAAHHH!!!! HHNNNNGGG!!!
> 
> Finished Neptunia. Love this game, flaws and all. Ended pretty good. Neptune is straight up boss and taking her place as the goddess of Planeptune while the other goddesses stay being some lame ass bitches. Biggest douches in the game I swear, especially that Black Heart and White Heart.
> 
> Now on to MK2....after I get some shut eyes. I'm not used to long gaming runs on off days anymore.



Is there anyone on here besides you that even likes Neptunia?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

The answer you're looking for is no.

Because Idea Factory is a bad company that makes bad games which Neptunia is one of.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 1, 2012)

Usually there's 1 or 2 crazies that like what Esura likes, but I honesty think you're right when you say nobody does, its a little sad really.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 1, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Is there anyone on here besides you that even likes Neptunia?



*raises hand*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Neptuna is no good. 

I learned my lesson with that one game that was kinda . What was it called? It was a crossover, too. Trinity Universe or something.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

Mura said:


> *raises hand*



you put that hand back down.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll stick with Esura on this.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 1, 2012)

Fuck this game called Persona 4. Played that shit for 9 hours yesterday, and didnt get shit done around the house. Now I fired it up again...scared to look at the clock today.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Chrono Cross is more funner than that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> The world is the same but the plots don't have much affect on the other entries.



Huh? Persona 1 has an effect on Persona 2 Innocent Sin which leads to Eternal Punishment. Considering the main villain of Persona

A. Has Nyarla as a Persona, this was indeed him and was of course pulling the strings the whole time
B. The main villain pops up again in Eternal Punishment
C. Yukino being one of the main characters
D. The party from Persona pop up again for Innocent Sin/Eternal Punishment for the final battles not to mention get a proper ending in Eternal Punishment

The only ones that don't get much affect are 3 & 4.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

Those are things that tie it.

None of it actually has an affect on the story.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Those are things that tie it.
> 
> None of it actually has an affect on the story.



Nyarla being major, Philemon obviously, Kandori being quasi-major since he's part of the NWO. Now that I think about it, Kei & Eriko are important for the NWO arc.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

Those characters are important

you don't need to know the story of p1 to get p2. And it doesn't affect p2's except ever so slightly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

You people and your Persona games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 1, 2012)

Should I play P1 PSP version or the PS1 version?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Play both of them.


That way you can brag.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 1, 2012)

Awww....CMX jelly that he can't participate in the Persona discussion?

Edit: The psp version includes a redesigned user interface, new cutscenes, multiple difficulty levels and an arranged soundtrack. So I say go for that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I've played all of the Persona games except for 4.

I  just don't like them that much. P3 was pretty fun until it devolved into a boring match of rock-paper-scissors.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 1, 2012)

To be fair with CrazyMoronx there is a thread for the Shin Megami Tensei/Megami Tensei series.. I think..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 1, 2012)

Wait, there is?

Edit: Oh shit, there is one.


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2012)

Mura said:


> I'll stick with Esura on this.




This is why you mah boi around these parts. I didn't know you like Neptunia either. Definitely has its flaws but I love the dialog and characters. Black Heart, Green Heart, and White Heart makes Litchi looks good though. Such bitches. 

Oh, and play the PSP version of P1 for the love of god. 



Malvingt2 said:


> To be fair with CrazyMoronx there is a thread for the Shin Megami Tensei/Megami Tensei series.. I think..



That hardly anyone posts in. Its ok to post SMT stuff here.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 1, 2012)

Never played an SMT game, never even bothered to look into one either.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 1, 2012)

Mura said:


> Should I play P1 PSP version or the PS1 version?



PSP, besides extras, it keeps the original story, characters, etc. intact. The localization of the PS1 version was horrible.


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Never played an SMT game, never even bothered to look into one either.



I would recommend Nocturne and Digital Devil Saga for that true SMT experience. Then you could move on to the Persona games (spinoff to the SMT series), particularly 3 and 4, for a different take on said experience and never look back. Or you could play the Devil Survivor series (also spinoffs to the SMT series). Either way, I can't really think of a SMT game I dislike at all so go for broke. Nocturne, DDS1 and 2, Persona 3 FES, and 4 are on PS2 and they got a reprint. Their prices doesn't exceed 30 on Amazon. I wish I could say the same for the Raidou Kuzunoha games.....sigh.


----------



## Jesus Date (Mar 1, 2012)

alright guys, I need a recommandation which PSOne classic to tackle first.

Legend of Mana
Xenogears
Chrono Cross

I can't decide


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> I would recommend Nocturne and Digital Devil Saga for that true SMT experience.



SMT 1 & 2 is the true experience.



> Then you could move on to the Persona games (spinoff to the SMT series), particularly 3 and 4, for a different take on said experience and never look back.



Or play Persona 1 & 2 IS/EP. 3 & 4 are your standard JRPG fair. The former games have that SMT flair.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Jesus Date said:


> alright guys, I need a recommandation which PSOne classic to tackle first.
> 
> Legend of Mana
> Xenogears
> ...


 SHUT UP!

You can only talk about Persona/SMT in here! 






I would suggest Chrono Cross. Because that's what I'm playing. I've played the other two as well and would rank them like this:

Chrono Cross
Xenogears
Legend of Mana

LoM is pretty good, too, so don't let the ranking fool you.


----------



## Jesus Date (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> SHUT UP!
> 
> You can only talk about Persona/SMT in here!



I'm sorry 



> I would suggest Chrono Cross. Because that's what I'm playing. I've played the other two as well and would rank them like this:
> 
> Chrono Cross
> Xenogears
> ...



alright thanks, guess it will be chrono cross then first.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

It's especially nice if you're already played/loved Chrono Trigger. Lotta throwbacks.


----------



## Jesus Date (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice, I love Chrono Trigger. Glad to hear this.
Kinda pissed that this game never came to PAL regions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, that's pretty fucked.

I don't think this one has quite as much replay value as Chrono Trigger did, but it does have a few different possibilities. 

Bonus: on new game+ you can fast forward battles.


----------



## Jesus Date (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, that's pretty fucked.
> 
> I don't think this one has quite as much replay value as Chrono Trigger did, but it does have a few different possibilities.
> 
> Bonus: on new game+ you can fast forward battles.



Wait, this has new game+?...

Awesome, so it will be long time till I play the other two rpgs 
Games with New Game+ are like crack to me. I barely can put them down.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I believe so. Or something like it.

I like NG+ when there are increased difficulty, optional uber bosses, and multiple endings. Makes things more fun. I believe there are a couple option uber bosses in this, too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Alright. I am going to play Persona 1, this shit better be good or else..


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2012)

I guarantee you its good brah brah.

Weaker than every other Persona game though imo but it is still good.


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> SMT 1 & 2 is the true experience.


Also, completely antiquated. While I'm one who doesn't mind playing older games at all (I didn't play them when they first came out obviously), I don't know if Gnome does. Those two don't hold up well compared to other older JRPGs of the same time period.

Nocturne is a safe bet by far, or Strange Journey as it most resembles the older SMT games but much less of a chore to play. While DDS isn't a main SMT game, I think its fair game too.




> Or play Persona 1 & 2 IS/EP. 3 & 4 are your standard JRPG fair. The former games have that SMT flair.



I like P1 and 2 IS (never played EP) but I don't think they are good as 3 & 4 though. I'll admit I'm wholly biased though as I played those before the first two and I'm a sucker for Soejima's artwork even more than Kaneko's too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Speaking of Persona.


I tried paying Blazing Heroes last night, but I felt like I was cheating on my girlfriend with a younger woman. I need to cum inside my current broad first before I move on.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 1, 2012)

Dat Chie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Just looked on Gamefaqs; looks like about 13 endings, similar to Chrono Trigger.


----------



## BlueSnow94 (Mar 1, 2012)

Persona 3 is one of my three favourite games of all time. Persona 4 was a little dissapointing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> I guarantee you its good brah brah.
> 
> Weaker than every other Persona game though imo but it is still good.


 I already hate the way I walk.. T_T and the music is ok so far, feel like is trying to hide the fact that it is boring to walk around the damn hospital... >_> gameplay is interesting...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

What Malvingt2 is trying to say:


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Also, completely antiquated. While I'm one who doesn't mind playing older games at all (I didn't play them when they first came out obviously), I don't know if Gnome does. *Those two don't hold up well compared to other older JRPGs of the same time period.*
> 
> Nocturne is a safe bet by far, or Strange Journey as it most resembles the older SMT games but much less of a chore to play. While DDS isn't a main SMT game, I think its fair game too.



You never played SMT 1 or 2 have you?



> I like P1 and 2 IS (never played EP) but I don't think they are *good as 3 & 4 though*. I'll admit I'm wholly biased though as I played those before the first two and I'm a sucker for Soejima's artwork even more than Kaneko's too.



3 & 4 are decent JRPGs but horrible SMT games.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 1, 2012)

This is a nice overview on the series.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 1, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Never played an SMT game, never even bothered to look into one either.



I suggest starting with Digital Devil Saga, that's a great hook to start with and fantastic game.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd say DDS is probably the single most solid game in all of SMT.

It rivals p2 terms of story and it's gameplay rival Nocturne's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I sure hope they release a difficulty patch for Kingdoms of Amalur.

I mean, c'mon, it has a lot of replay value if only it were harder. There should be NG+ difficulty levels similar to Diablo.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 1, 2012)

There is DLC coming out soon for it. Pirate themed, or summin like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I know, but that doesn't help anything. It's 9.99 and doesn't boost difficulty at all.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'd say DDS is probably the single most solid game in all of SMT.
> 
> It rivals p2 terms of story and it's gameplay rival Nocturne's.



DDS was pretty pro. One of the more darker modern spin-offs alongside Devil Survivor. And DS was pretty fucking dark. Damn near rivaling Persona 2 and SMT 1 & 2.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I believe so. Or something like it.
> 
> I like NG+ when there are increased difficulty, optional uber bosses, and multiple endings. Makes things more fun. I believe there are a couple option uber bosses in this, too.



You beating CC yet?

That soundtrack is probably still the best one I have heard even today..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I beat it once a long time ago.


Right now I'm 26 hours in. Still on disc one.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> DDS was pretty pro. One of the more darker modern spin-offs alongside Devil Survivor. And DS was pretty fucking dark. Damn near rivaling Persona 2 and SMT 1 & 2.



Did I mention that p2's new scenario is going to make normal p2 look pretty


----------



## Byrd (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh you are probably at the part where Lynx screws them over 

Well I will tell you this.. one of those boss fights if you remember has the best boss theme battle music I have ever heard..


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

I remember Chrono Cross being my second rpg.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 1, 2012)

I can't remember if it was CC or LOM that ended up being my first rpg that I played and can remember


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 1, 2012)

I remember CC back when it was new.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Oh you are probably at the part where Lynx screws them over
> 
> Well I will tell you this.. one of those boss fights if you remember has the best boss theme battle music I have ever heard..


 So far all of the boss music is identical to the regular battle theme. 


I am playing as Lynx right now, but still in Home World.


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You never played SMT 1 or 2 have you?


Is that your final answer? Cause you'd be wrong. Don't know where'd you get that idea from. 

Played quite a bit of it about a year ago on my PSP when I soft modded it. Resorted to a FAQ quite a few times. After Devil Survivor 1, I've been hunting down and playing all sorts of SMT and SMT-like games so I am new to the SMT series admittedly. Only games that escapes my grasp atm is the Raidou games....I'm not willing to spend that much on them.


Also, Neptunia MK2 is 10x better than Neptunia 1. Its like night and fucking day. Gameplay is completely overhauled. You get to move around too in battle and it addresses all my issues with the first one. My personal favorite GOTY? Time will tell.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 1, 2012)

Well not this one.. he has his own theme song 

But the composer is the same one who did Xenogears so of course it top-notch music  

Did you get to see that rare scene of the campfire?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't guess so.  

When was this supposed to happen? I'll get it on NG+.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 1, 2012)

It was with the fairies & dwarfs after you are done with them a special scene comes up and it shows some more character development of kid


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll have to look into it. In the meantime I gotta find better characters. I don't like mines.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 1, 2012)

Here it is but don't view it if you don't wanna get spoiled 



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez7wNTztF1g[/YOUTUBE]




Yeah.. you are probably at the part I hate in the game... being on that darn ship

Kid is one of the few female protag.. that is good to me...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh, yeah, I saw that scene. But my game doesn't have any voice acting.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 1, 2012)

this is someone who dubbed it themselves.. I found it on youtube.. She actually fits Kid well


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Ohh...

Actually, I view Kid as Australian.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah me too... Good thing about this game is that the developers went through the trouble of given everybody their own accent..

I've been playing that VN and it is quite enjoyable to say..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 1, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Yeah me too... Good thing about this game is that the developers went through the trouble of given everybody their own accent..
> 
> I've been playing that *VN* and it is quite enjoyable to say..



Radical Dreamers?


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2012)

Damn, you got a set of the Chief Yamato already?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Radical Dreamers?



kamidori alchemy meister and yeah I've played RD.. Didn't beat it tho


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Radical Dreamers?



I love some of the Devil Survivor 2 fanart...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 1, 2012)

There's been fanart for awhile.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> There's been fanart for awhile.



I momentarily forgot that the game has been out for ages. 

Surprised you didn't go for something like  for your avatar, though.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 1, 2012)

Also, where is my Torchlight 2?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Also, where is my Torchlight 2?



Destined to sell 0 copies because they won't release before D3.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 1, 2012)

Ya, that is the prob, if they can't get it out b4 D3, then they might as well give up. /Sigh.


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I momentarily forgot that the game has been out for ages.
> 
> Surprised you didn't go for something like  for your avatar, though.



Ewww....

Why is there a distinct lack of Pixie or Lilim fan arts? I like Pixies and Lilims but I can't find a decent render of these demons.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

You can find pixie fan art where you can find hitoshura.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok Persona 1 hooked me now, got used to walk but with the PSP stick, instead of the dpad "both are weird"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Also, where is my Torchlight 2?



Wow, I forgot about that game.  You have wondering too on whether or not it's ever going to be released.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 1, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, I forgot about that game.  You have wondering too on whether or not it's ever going to be released.



Dat online co-op  Gimme dat.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> You can find pixie fan art where you can find hitoshura.



Pixie is always in the same pic as Hitoshura. For some reason it's the same with Raidou and Moh Shuvuu. And Moh isn't even a first demon that gets partnered with.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Pixie is always in the same pic as Hitoshura. For some reason it's the same with Raidou and Moh Shuvuu.



That's cause Pixie is his signature demon.

Hell she's his best demon in DDS


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

Couldn't tell you why Moh is paired with Raidou a lot though. I mean at least Pixie's pretty much pushed as hard as Cerberus for SMT protag.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 1, 2012)

Alice is getting popular out of left field lately. Even if she has been in the series for like ever.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

Thinking of doing a 

Boy and his pixie run for nocturne

True Demon End


----------



## LMJ (Mar 1, 2012)

Why the hell did I chose the 10 year old girl in music class as my cultural club activity?


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Why the hell did I chose the 10 year old girl in music class as my cultural club activity?




What? Am I reading this correctly?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Why the hell did I chose the 10 year old girl in music class as my cultural club activity?



because you don't listen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Why the hell did I chose the 10 year old girl in music class as my cultural club activity?





Lol, please eloborate.


Also, is that April O'Neil in your Sig?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 1, 2012)

She is boring. Either that or her story is boring, about her wanting to play an instrument and making her feel like she is part of the team or some shit like that. It was just that the other emo looking girl put me off. Something bout her.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol @ the cultural clubs where the only choices of chicks i get is an ugly ass emo looking girl and a 10 year old.





zenieth said:


> go emo
> 
> trust me it's worth it.



not listening


----------



## LMJ (Mar 1, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, please eloborate.
> 
> 
> Also, is that April O'Neil in your Sig?



The 10 year old girl does nothing but doubt herself and whine bout how she isn't good enough for the team. Sometimes I am tempted to pick the negative dialogue choice like "yea give up, this isn't for you" but that would prob hurt my social links. Oh well, guess fast forwarding through the dialogue can help. I am at S.Link 5 so far, and it is the same thing, maybe it changes down the line. 

And yes, that is April.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 1, 2012)

And what is a good way to increase your courage in P4, other than eating random shit out of your refridge and finding a +courage job?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 1, 2012)

Defeating optional bosses increases your courage. Reading certain books increases it as well.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

Should have gone with Yumi

Yumi was legit.


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2012)

Ah April. I remember when I was a kid I always wanted Leonardo and April to hook up for some reason after watching the cartoons. The fact that it was the union of a giant mutated ninja turtle and a news reporter did nothing to sway me against it. Leonardo is the main turtle and April was the main chick in the series. Seemed obvious to my stupid mind as a kid. Ah the innocence of my youth. My elder brothers still tease me about that to this day.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ah April. I remember when I was a kid I always wanted Leonardo and April to hook up for some reason after watching the cartoons. The fact that it was the union of a giant mutated ninja turtle and a news reporter did nothing to sway me against it. Leonardo is the main turtle and April was the main chick in the series. Seemed obvious to my stupid mind as a kid. Ah the innocence of my youth. My elder brothers still tease me about that to this day.



Lol, I remember that show way back when.  The toys for that series were neat to collect.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 1, 2012)

Lol @ that school picnic trip and the penguin secret animal cracker. Tent scene is pro.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 2, 2012)

Dat fucking Kanji . Don't care what anyone thinks, says whatever the fuck is on his mind.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Question!! So in Persona I can talk to monsters? ok so one of them Joined me as a card, so what I have to do with that? "Super Noob in the series"


----------



## zenieth (Mar 2, 2012)

velvet room.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 2, 2012)

Wtf



Shin Megami Tensei: Imagine.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 2, 2012)

I rmember playing Imagine for a while but then I stopped

cause MMOs are the devil


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

Is it bad that I'm getting bored with Chrono Cross already?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 2, 2012)

senility does that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

Could be.

I think it's more of me just wanting to play Blazing Heroes.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 2, 2012)

A lot of people don't like Chrono Cross anyway.

No idea why since I never played either Chrono game but I've seen plenty of fans who like to pretend it doesn't exist. 

I think it may have something to do with the story.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 2, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> A lot of people don't like Chrono Cross anyway.
> 
> No idea why since I never played either Chrono game but I've seen plenty of fans who like to pretend it doesn't exist.
> 
> I think it may have something to do with the story.



Yeah I never played CT and loved Chrono Cross, but people who have played both games say its not a worthy sequel on any level, esp. plot.

It makes me really curious about CT's holy grail of a story, because CC had a lot of plot elements that I loved.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

It's pretty good, I'm just kinda over it already. Makes me want to play Suikoden more than anything.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 2, 2012)

CT purists are just nostalgia goggled dumbasses. CC is a good sequel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

Needs more time travel.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 2, 2012)

I think I should get to playing Black Rock Shooter based on the latest episode that came out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

No, that game doesn't have enough time travel.


----------



## Esura (Mar 2, 2012)

Mura said:


> I think I should get to playing Black Rock Shooter based on the latest episode that came out.



Can't play a game that's not out yet, unless you are talking about the Japanese copy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Can't play a game that's not out yet, unless you are talking about the Japanese copy.



Yeah your right,this is why I say this.



Enter Insane Black Rock Shooter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

Look at boobies.

Play with penis.


Game releases faster.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Could be.
> 
> I think it's more of me just wanting to play Blazing Heroes.



Naw.. you just hit the boring part of the game.. I bet you are on that ship.. It will pick back up after that.

The thing about CC is that the entire story is told near the end.. all the plot points and connections to CT are reveal before the final boss fight which I found to be good.

Only problem with CC is that Magus should have been in the game


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Anime line up for this spring is interesting. Zetman is a must for me even tho it is too dark for my taste"Manga"..


----------



## Byrd (Mar 2, 2012)

If you wanna read something awesome.. try Freak Squeele


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Anime line up for this spring is interesting. Zetman is a must for me even tho it is too dark for my taste"Manga"..



Must watches for me this spring:

Medaka Box
Code:Breaker
Accel World
Sword Art Online


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Naw.. you just hit the boring part of the game.. I bet you are on that ship.. It will pick back up after that.
> 
> The thing about CC is that the entire story is told near the end.. all the plot points and connections to CT are reveal before the final boss fight which I found to be good.
> 
> Only problem with CC is that Magus should have been in the game


 Right now I'm going around collecting "Dragon Stuff".


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Mura said:


> Must watches for me this spring:
> 
> Medaka Box
> *Code:Breaker*
> ...


 Code Breaker is in this Spring? I didn't see it in the line up...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Code Breaker is this Spring? I didn't see it in the line up...



Oh my bad. Rechecked and its still unknown when. It has been greenlit though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Mura said:


> Oh my bad. Rechecked and its still unknown when. It has been greenlit though.


 Yeah I want to watch it. I hope this time around whoever is in charge of her anime do not destroyed it like they did with Samurai Deeper Kyo...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 2, 2012)

So far only Sakura and Rei's seiyuus have been announced, nothing else yet. I hope it doesn't get butchered either.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 2, 2012)

you people got passed the pretentiousness of hot yet cold?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 2, 2012)

Fuck that shadow Teddy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah, thats a back to back shadow battle. Gotta be careful with that one.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 2, 2012)

What sucks is that he silences Yukiko, and I have no skill or item to dispel that so she is stuck to melee'ing for 39 on the fucked up bear.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 2, 2012)

Did you save before the fight? If you did then reload and stock up on some items to cure silence. I know it sucks to do that since you'd have to go through the Rise fight again.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 2, 2012)

Such an endurance fight....So much damn HP.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 2, 2012)

Gee-sus, playing Overclocked and I made Atsuro into a killing machine. And it's only Day 2.

Atsuro:

Lvl: 17
HP: 161
MP: 41

Zio
Anger Hit 
Counter
HeroAid
+Poison
Marksmen (I love this skill)

ST: 10
MA: 6
VI: 9
AG: 8

Gozuki:

Lvl: 17
HP: 203
MP: 21

Berserk
Desperation
Anger Hit
Race-O
+Poison
Knight Soul
Aggravate

ST: 14
MA: 4
VI: 12
AG: 6

Kikimora:

Lvl: 14
HP: 100
MP: 89

Dia
Zan
Bufu
Mana Bonus
Devotion

ST: 7
MA: 13
VI: 6
AG: 8


----------



## LMJ (Mar 2, 2012)

How the fuck did Teddy become a human? Is that going to be explained?


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for spoiling, ^ (use bro)!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry, I was under the impression that you guys played every RPG ever made.

Also dat Chie and her booty shorts


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

Someone said booty shorts? :33

I think tonight I'm going to play Chron Cross. What do you think?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 2, 2012)

dat chie is the truth.


----------



## Esura (Mar 2, 2012)

Dammit Lee, you making me want to play Persona 4 with you in between SFxTekken. That and P3FES just sitting in my collection...mocking me.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 2, 2012)

Soo look like Yukiko is going with Kanji, so it looks like I am left with Rise and Chie.....and the 10 year old child. Screw music. Although, does Rise or Kanji have a social link like the others?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 2, 2012)

All of your party members have social links.

@Esura See that BRS gif I posted earlier today? Awesome, right?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 2, 2012)

that's what you get for picking the kid.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 2, 2012)

I have had kanji for a while. I have yet to see one from him. Is there a requirement for it?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 2, 2012)

getting bent


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 2, 2012)

You gotta talk to Kanji in in the school. I forget which floor he was on.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 2, 2012)

Holy shit upgrade! From King Moron to Ms. Kashiwagi.

Edit: Nvm, she is a psycho.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 2, 2012)

King Moron was a King amongst fodder


----------



## LMJ (Mar 2, 2012)

I was trying to remember whose VA Youske was, and now I remember his voice from Code Geass.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 2, 2012)

Fucking Pretty Boy Teddy, be getting all the bitches.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 2, 2012)

Been playing through Tales of Heroes: Twin Brave. Played as Jude and Milla from Tales of Xillia, beat Emil and Marta which were kinda hard. Then I got to Zelos and he was too easy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]AE8c3E_VZmY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

Gotta have that collector pack.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh shit, you can get with the nurse?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 2, 2012)

No

but if you could

it would have been above even Chie tier.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 2, 2012)

I feel like I am going to get fucked over by the nurse and her death social link shit at the end lol.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 2, 2012)

Like I said, if it was possible, it'd have been the greatest of all time.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey CMX.. I hope you are prepared to fight Miguel... He does like 4 turns in one move


----------



## LMJ (Mar 2, 2012)

Lolol, dunno wtf is up with Youske and those ho's at his job that are too lazy to do shit. Fire their asses.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 2, 2012)

Picked up a sealed Abyss 3ds today, and yesterday I bought my copy of grace for 48 of newgg, lot better than paying 60 at gamestop


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 2, 2012)

Decided to try out Chloe in Tales of Heroes. She is wrecking shit, her artes link together so fluidly. Dat Mystic Arte.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 2, 2012)

Chloe is the sole reason to play Tales of Legendia.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 2, 2012)

That tight bodysuit she wears really shows her curves.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 3, 2012)

Playing more of Overclocked and I'm on Day 3. Why is Haru more interesting than a certain whiny girl on my team? Why couldn't she be the main heroine? She seems to hit it off with the MC easily.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

Tell that to FFXII


----------



## Furious George (Mar 3, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Hey CMX.. I hope you are prepared to fight Miguel... He does like 4 turns in one move



Oh. Right. Miguel.  You never even see his douche-baggery coming because of the way he looks... but it always comes. 

Great boss music though.


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2012)

Mura said:


> All of your party members have social links.
> 
> @Esura See that BRS gif I posted earlier today? Awesome, right?


Yep, pretty damn dope. I really want to play that damn BRS game even more now.

This Wednesday when my tax come in I think I'll purchase DDS1 and 2 and finally complete my SMT collection for PS2. Fuck those Raidou games, shit need a reprint like all the other PS2 SMT games.

And then one of these days I'll actually get further than 20 hours in them.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Playing more of Overclocked and I'm on Day 3. Why is Haru more interesting than a certain whiny girl on my team? Why couldn't she be the main heroine? She seems to hit it off with the MC easily.



I liked Yuzu until the last day and you choose her route. Biggest pussy shit ever.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 3, 2012)

Thinking of just importing Tales of graces F when it comes out in America.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Thinking of just importing Tales of graces F when it comes out in America.....



Speaking of which, does anyone know what DLC's costumes are going to be availible for the NA version, if any?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Playing more of Overclocked and I'm on Day 3. Why is Haru more interesting than a certain whiny girl on my team? Why couldn't she be the main heroine? She seems to hit it off with the MC easily.



That's because Haru is the Broken Girl with a Dark and Tragic Past that causes her to pretend she's happy and okay even though her life has gone to shit because everyone she cares about has abandoned her. 

Yuzu is just an annoying moron. Even Daichi is less annoying than her and he wants to run from every fight and constantly complains about everything that isn't "let's run away from every fight".


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

Look at my sexy stats for my P4 MC and it is only beg of Aug. I am surprised I will be able to max out the stats on the first playthrough.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Oh. Right. Miguel.  You never even see his douche-baggery coming because of the way he looks... but it always comes.
> 
> Great boss music though.



I remember getting oneshotted by him.. he is challenging and it took me several tries to beat him.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice stats, only thing I see wrong there is the misspell of Sanosuke as Sanoske. Unless you meant it like that.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

Ya was a mistake, by the time i noticed it, didn't feel like restarting it. Derp! 

Shit, was DxD good this week? Didn't see it yet.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah it was pretty good. Great Akeno fanservice and Issei....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Destroying a mountain


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

he powered up that much in a week? Wtf? Guess they have to fast forward that quick if the first season is gonna be short.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 3, 2012)

Remeber what boosted gear does? Double every 10 seconds and the result is expected. He doubles like 12 times.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

Ya I know, but he still has to train his physical body for him to withstand that. So he trained his body in 1 week to be able to handle the strain from that? Physical body training doesn't happen that fast.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 3, 2012)

Well its 12 episode long, can't expect too much depth because of the limit.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

Ya, that is why I said, what I said in my previous reply.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah, I advise reading the light novels. I got the first three volumes if you want them.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

Ya.....I will get around to it, once I finish a few RPG's that I have backed up. 

Btw, just came from a Chinese Buffet, and I sit down after I got my food and started eating. Then the waitress came by and asked my if I wanted her to fry up some chicken wings cuz I am black. WTF! I came to a chinese restaurant to have chinese food, wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 3, 2012)

That talk about chinese food made me hungry now.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

Somehow I knew one of you guys, Seph, Gnome, Zen, or The World, would post that gif. /smh


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 3, 2012)

Velocity said:


> That's because Haru is the Broken Girl with a Dark and Tragic Past that causes her to pretend she's happy and okay even though her life has gone to shit because everyone she cares about has abandoned her.
> 
> Yuzu is just an annoying moron. Even Daichi is less annoying than her and he wants to run from every fight and constantly complains about everything that isn't "let's run away from every fight".



"B-but Beldr's _*immortal*_!"

Shut the fuck up and kick their ass already.

Even _*Keisuke*_ of all people was down with kicking demon ass to make the Lockdown useless.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder how long would it take before another SRW is translated


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 3, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I wonder how long would it take before another SRW is translated



Never. /Profound sadness


----------



## Byrd (Mar 3, 2012)

But they translated SRW J...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

Holy shit how do you kill that Megazord looking thing in the Void Quest Dungeon in P4? Everything I do is 3 damage.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

Dude, that fucking Mitsuo bitch and his 2 attacks per turn.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh Beldr and your field drain attacks. Out of the blue to boot.



And what the fuck was up with the fodder? Those Cait Sith were tanks, and I have a damn good Mage MC to boot.

And right now Atsuro is currently the god of physical attacks, now complete with +Stone.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2012)

Wtf man, how is it that Rise, Yuki and Chie can't cook worth shit? Someone isn't doing their job well.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 4, 2012)

They needed to give you 3x the fuuka, for whatever fucking reason.


----------



## Esura (Mar 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Wtf man, how is it that Rise, Yuki and Chie can't cook worth shit? Someone isn't doing their job well.



Because they are based on modern girls and modern girls can't cook. Swear, I know of no girl around my age who knows how to fucking cook. None of the girls I hooked up with knew how to cook either and being a cheap ass I am I cook instead of going out. Glad my moms taught me. Don't need females to cook for me anymore goddammit.


Sooo offtopic that was.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2012)

Why do I get the feeling that Naoto is a female?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Why do I get the feeling that Naoto is a female?



It's not that much of a twist. People knew she was a female before they even *played* the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 4, 2012)

Reverse traps are always too obvious.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 4, 2012)

because the fuckers never try when they make them.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 4, 2012)

Phantasy Star Universe's opening is so bad it's hilarious.

Almost Blue dragon Boss Battle tier.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh shit. SE again. Ugh, you will prob fuck up this game Square... /sigh. Either way. 



A sandbox Yakuza type game...YUP
A somewhat decent story....YUP
On the PC.....YUP
Martial Arts/Kung Fu....YUP
Not shitty graphics for a sandbox game.....YUP
Passable voice acting....YUP
In Hong Kong.....YUP
Getting that Yakuza vibe...YUP

Time to whip this shit out. This might be my game to hold me out to Shenmue 3. I need to find more videos of this. I heard bout this game, but I never looked into it. >< No release date you bastards.


Edit: Nvm it is Published by SE.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 4, 2012)

Been playing tales of heroes and came across Spada from tales of innocence. Can't wait for to play the vita version of this. A more badass Lloyd is what he is.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Phantasy Star Universe's opening is so bad it's hilarious.
> 
> Almost *Blue dragon Boss Battle tier*.



 is it that awful.. don't remind me how awful boss battles were in that game


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 5, 2012)

So I've been going between 

Tales of the Abyss 3DS
Shin megami Tensei: Devil Survivor 2
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Overclocked. 


*These are quality fucking games* 

Its ridiculous that I spent 10 minutes trying to figure out which one to play. Yet enjoying every moment. Its insane that I spent days trying to finish the Mari fight with The vampire (forget his name) and won because I pinned him down for 2 turns, and forced a computer to move in the incorrect way, allowing Mari to deal the finishing blow. 

_I love these games_  

why can't more come out in america like this!?! 

Also, What is the Shadow demon log thing Mari was talking about after you finished that fight?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 5, 2012)

Day 3 as of 17:00

Atsuro:

Lvl: 27
HP: 241
MP: 63
ST: 13
MA: 8
VI: 12
AG: 10

Brutal Hit
Anger Hit (a physical attack that gets a better chance of a critical but crap accuracy)
Mow Down
Counter 
Hero Aid (increases critical chance by 25%)
+Stone (inflicts stone via physical attacks, stoned enemies can possibly be insta-killed regardless of HP)
Marksmen (Guarantees physical attacks hit 100%)

Nalagari

Lvl: 26
HP: 285
MP: 33
ST: 15
MA: 7
VI: 16
AG: 8

Maragi
Power Hit
Berserk
Anti-Phys
+Poison
Anti-Curse
Double Up (grants a second attack phase, considering a party has 3 characters and attacking twice in 1 turn, lol)

King Frost

Lvl: 23
HP: 186
MP: 68
ST: 13
MA: 11
VI: 8
AG: 9

Mabufu
Power Hit
Media
Ice Boost
Anti-Curse
Hero Aid
Tyranny (recovers MP per attack phase)

lol


----------



## Byrd (Mar 5, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Day 3 as of 17:00
> 
> Atsuro:
> 
> ...



you must be grinding like crazy


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh this ain't grinding. You haven't seen me grind yet.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

Aelia + Belenus + bow and Arrow Lenneth

einherjarwithchips.gif


----------



## Byrd (Mar 5, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Oh this ain't grinding. You haven't seen me grind yet.



How did you get to these levels so fast  if I think the day system is the same as the first


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

Also Lezard is one cold friend.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 5, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Day 3 as of 17:00
> 
> Atsuro:
> 
> ...



My dude goes hard.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 5, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> How did you get to these levels so fast  if I think the day system is the same as the first



Keep replaying Free Battle until I stop getting more EXP. Cuz usually when you're underleveled, you get more EXP, for me it was like 500-600 per fight. So I was leveling up like crazy. But there's always a cap when you're somewhat overleveled when you merely get around 100 or less. But considering I'm up against Beldr, fuck that.



TeenRyu said:


> My dude goes hard.



You haven't seen shit.

MC (Kaoru Ichijou aka K-1 aka Keichi)

Lvl: 26
HP: 180
MP: 96
ST: 15
MA: 16
VI: 4
AG: 7

Agi
Bufu
Media
Anti-Elec
Fire Boost
Anti-Curse
Blitzkrieg (Auto-skill that buffs physical & magic by 25% for the whole team, thank you random Shomonkai renegade dumbfuck)

Yuki Jyorou

Lvl: 23
HP: 150
MP: 123
ST: 8
MA: 18
VI: 7
AG: 7

Media
Mabufu
Zio
+Mute
+Paralyze
Hero Aid
Devotion

Sarasvati

Lvl: 20
HP: 148
MP: 115
ST: 7
MA: 16
VI: 7
AG: 6

Dia
Force Dance 
Bufu
Anti-Force
Life Bonus
Race-D
Affection

Yuzu

Lvl: 27
HP: 190
MP: 155
ST: 8
MA: 16
VI: 9
AG: 11

Dia
Maragi
Ice Dance
Mana Bonus
Ice Boost
Fortify (Buffs defense by 25% for the whole team)

Tlaloc

Lvl: 23
HP: 192
MP: 119
ST: 13
MA: 16
VI: 9
AG: 7

Fire Dance
Media 
Zio
Anti-Fire
Mana Bonus
+Mute
Phantasma

Suparna

Lvl: 24
HP: 187
MP: 122
ST: 9
MA: 13
VI: 10
AG: 12

Force Dance
Maragi
Bufu
+Paralyze
Mana Bonus
Life Bonus
Flight


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 5, 2012)

I recently played two old-school RPGs:

Dragon View for the SNES: an action RPG for the SNES with an overworld in first-person and the specific areas viewed from the side.  Had a quirky dialogue style.

Sweet Home for the NES: a survival horror turn-based RPG that inspired the RE games.  One of my new favorite NES rpgs.  I enjoyed it more than Dragon View.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 5, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Keep replaying Free Battle until I stop getting more EXP. Cuz usually when you're underleveled, you get more EXP, for me it was like 500-600 per fight. So I was leveling up like crazy. But there's always a cap when you're somewhat overleveled when you merely get around 100 or less. But considering I'm up against Beldr, fuck that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Lets see..My Current Main character day five as of 13:00 

Name: Atryu Shinn (Aka Ryu) 

Lvl: 38 
HP: 306
MP: 149 
ST: 17
MA: 12
VI: 13 
AG: 12 

Holy Dance
Weak Kill (Move can be wicked dangerous) 
Mabufu 
Hero Aid
Mana Surge
Phys Boost 
Battle Aura (Lol weak attacks do nothing) 

--His Team-- 

Avian Badb Catha 

Lvl:36 
HP: 286 
MP: 117 
ST: 19
MA: 11
VI: 18
AG: 11 

Might Call
Diarahan
Mabufu
Life Aid
Extra One
Phys Boost
Flight. 

Deity Mahakala 
Lvl: 33
HP: 262 
MP: 98 
ST: 15
MA: 12
VI: 13
AG: 10 

Might Call
Power Hit
Maragi
Ares Aid
Paladin Soul
Anti-Curse
Awakening 


This, granted is my first playthrough and I went down a somewhat balanced, leading to more physical team with him. Honestly, he's a tank.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

I started playing Suikoden V again.


Then I stopped.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 5, 2012)

Must have given up CC


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

Fuckkkkkk gotta hurry up and finish P4 so I can play Mass Effect 3....gogogogog.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, I quit CC already. I don't know what it is. The first time I played I managed to beat it, but I never went for any replays. Now I'm not even motivated to complete it.

I guess I just don't like the game for some reason. I blame the battle system.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2012)

Been playing Devil Survivor 2.  Pretty fun game so far.  Same dilemma as Lee Min Jung though.  Mass Effect 3 comes out tonight.  I don't know when I will be able to play it again as a result.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm ooooooooooooooooooold, old old oldity, whoops soiled myself, where's my apple sauce? back in my day whippersnappers didn't have
> Q
> T
> E
> ...



Yup **


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

Put a QTE in your ear and suck a dude's dick.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuckkkkkk gotta hurry up and finish P4 so I can play Mass Effect 3....gogogogog.



Should just enjoy P4, tis the better of the two.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

I am in october right now, might be able to fish november by tomorrow and dec on wed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

I finished last year in December.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Should just enjoy P4, tis the better of the two.



HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAA


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

VALKYRIE Fight tag is the truth

wall grab into a bandit revolver that can automatically be backdashed into a harpoon throw that leads into a second corner rape string.

I'm in fucking love.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

I beat an RPG once that wasn't Persona.

But I found my Persona 2 CD last night and considered playing that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2012)

The World said:


> HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAA



Mass Effect is great and all, but P4 is just better than ME1 or 2, longer more solid game experience versus hollywood fun rump. 

Maybe if Ashley didn't exist though. 

However, Mass Effect>Elder Scrolls and Fallout errvyday.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

We comparing JPRG's to WRPG's?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

JRPGs > WRPGs unless the WRPG has JRPG influences.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Mass Effect is great and all, but P4 is just better than ME1 or 2, longer more solid game experience versus hollywood fun rump.
> 
> Maybe if Ashley didn't exist though.
> 
> However, Mass Effect>Elder Scrolls and Fallout errvyday.



Laid back dating sim with goofy/angsty teens and poor plot and dialogue better than Mass Effect?

OH LAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWD


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

Loki is an SNK friend

1 hit KO special

covers the whole fucking field and unblockable


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> JRPGs > WRPGs unless the WRPG has JRPG influences.



or that WRPG is Diablo. 



			
				Lee Min Jung said:
			
		

> We comparing JPRG's to WRPG's?



Should be more like "We comparing turn based RPGs to action RPGs?" but I digress, not really trying to stir up a comparison between the two.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

This is what Shepard has to say about shitty JRPGs.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

Aerial grab in one corner

Bandit revolver into the next.

Jump the friend right into the ground.

Finish with a burning lance throw right back into the corner you took the bastard out of.

aeliawithchips.gif


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

Aint gonna lie, I love me some teen angst sometimes.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

Only 1 JRPG with western influence that is better than the rest.

And that's Demon Souls/Dark Souls. 

Annnnnnnnnnd FFtactics/Tactics Ogre.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2012)

The World said:


> Laid back dating sim with goofy/angsty teens and poor plot and dialogue better than Mass Effect?
> 
> OH LAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWD



Is this the part where we replace a game's name with a vague and horribly inaccurate description? 'Cause if that's the case, I can do it too - a third person shooter that tries and fails horribly to be an RPG, with a lacklustre cast nobody can actually care about and a level design that makes FFXIII seem open world being better than the game with Naoto and Kanji in it? El oh freakin' el.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

That's a terrible description, my description is waaaaaaaaaaay more accurate..........AND RIGHT! Dealwithitwitchips.avi


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

LOLOLOL P4 asked if I wanted to start a romantic relationship with the 10 year old Ayane. HAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA
..........
.
...........
.........
.......

Sure...why not.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

The androgynous gender bender and the angry gay guy. That's the best you can come up with? Not even dat Chie? ?qu? horror!


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2012)

The World said:


> The androgynous gender bender and the angry gay guy. That's the best you can come up with? Not even dat Chie?



Naoto is awesomeness. My favourite character.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

I got both Chie and Yukiko on their romantic side cuz appparently in this game, you don't get penalized for having more than 1 girl.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

Persona really needs to grow as a series.

Needs to focus on some college kids this time. Or no kids at all. No CW teen drama please.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

Needs more older dudes like Vincent from Catherine.

Except the opposite of him and not be pussies. Even though Vincent is still a chill bro.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> or that WRPG is Diablo.
> 
> 
> 
> Should be more like "We comparing turn based RPGs to action RPGs?" but I digress, not really trying to stir up a comparison between the two.


 Yeah, Diablo is the best.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

The World said:


> Needs more older dudes like Vincent from Catherine.
> 
> Except the opposite of him and not be pussies. Even though Vincent is still a chill bro.



EP is a thing.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 5, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Naoto is awesomeness. My favourite character.



Naoto is cool but my favorite has gotta be Rise.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah I never played EP only IS on PSP/emulator.

Even though I have seen the character art and how everyone gets older which is cool.

P2EP is the exception to this series.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh yeah, Winny, what did you think of P2:IS been meaning to ask you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

I actually feel like playing Diablo again. Maybe Diablo II.


Better make sure I got that autoclicker if I'm rolling Diablo though.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

If you ain't here to talk bout a Persona series, old man, then gtfo!

Also I can easily ship Naoto and Kanji. I am at the part Kanji and Naoto talking bout the Beauty Pagent.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

He can't get out.

He's lost his walking cane.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

Maybe I'll roll Hellfire. Get that Bovine Plate.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

Whoda thunk? Teddie as a girl isn't half bad.

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww yea. Swimsuit Pageant .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

I might make a monk. Monks are cool.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

Wtf tha MILF Ms. Kashiwagi......


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

I want class change my PS3 into an XBOX.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 5, 2012)

Playing P3P right now and Junpei hands me a game called Innocent Sin Online.


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2012)

Mura said:


> *Playing* P3P right now and Junpei hands me a game called Innocent Sin Online.



You are playing a game? Wow.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 5, 2012)

lol I guess I deserve that. Though an anime episode just did come out but I'll watch it later.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

dat Mitsuru


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm surprised that half of the people on my PSN friend list is playing either Neptunia MK2 or playing KOFXIII.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 5, 2012)

Depends.. AVI is indeed a bigger size but I does support better quality.. most DVDs use AVI format and I think Blue rays also do

Seriously.. aw well.. is it similar to Fate/Stay with having three different routes of just one single route.

guess in the meantime I will finish Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai & Kamidori Alchemy Meister


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Depends.. AVI is indeed a bigger size but I does support better quality.. most DVDs use AVI format and I think Blue rays also do
> 
> Seriously.. aw well.. is it similar to Fate/Stay with having three different routes of just one single route.
> 
> guess in the meantime I will finish Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai & Kamidori Alchemy Meister



I think Fate/hollow ataraxia only has one route.

Watch the fanbase explode once the translation patch is completed. Although, considering the ones who are translations have a known tendency of taking forever to do translations....I don't give a shit about it anymore. Its not like its a true sequel to Fate/stay night anyways.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2012)

I use my laptop for everything that takes computing power. And my desktop just stays hooked to the TV because its a glorified home theatre device (low profile and all, its about the size of a dvd player).


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2012)

When I get my laptop, I'm also going to be recording my matches from SFxTekken like a boss.

Unlimited Scrub Works.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya....you support that DLC run company. Esp with DLC that is aLREADY ON THE DISC that you have to pay for, for 12 characters.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya....you support that DLC run company. Esp with DLC that is aLREADY ON THE DISC that you have to pay for, for 12 characters.



DLC is evil, unless its from Japan, new life lesson.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xI3CxqZaxF0[/YOUTUBE]


Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya....you support that DLC run company. Esp with DLC that is aLREADY ON THE DISC that you have to pay for, for 12 characters.



They should just call it unlockable content you have to pay for.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 5, 2012)

You gotta remind me of xillia, don't you. I might have to pop in Tales of Heroes and beat shit down with Jude.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 5, 2012)

I think most people felt that way when Nanako got kidnapped. The fucker made this shit personal.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hells yah. Felt good beating him down~ Sooo good, and lol I'm listening to dream melody right now. the song that plays when you lvl up a link. wai fukc no, its smile.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

Hmm...so it is someone that she knows. Can't be a friend from school, so it has to be one of the MC's friends or her dad's friends for her to open the door.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 5, 2012)

Seriously SFvTK has 12 DLC characters.. they better have a huge roster cause thats a ripoff but considering the company.. what can you expect...


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya....you support that DLC run company. Esp with DLC that is aLREADY ON THE DISC that you have to pay for, for 12 characters.



Capcpom isn't the only one. Considering how many developers are taking advantage of DLC opportunities no matter how big or small they are and how many gamers are supporting them, its starting to become tiresome to fight this trend. I used to be like that, all "ROW ROW FIGHT DA POWAH!", but DLCs took my soul. I'm one of them DLC purchasers now. 

Doesn't mean I'm going to go buy these 12 characters but DLC plans won't affect my future purchasing plans anymore unless its done poorly like Arkham City (yes, lets advertise Catwoman as a core experience of the game then at the very last minute use the bitch as a Online Pass for offline gameplay). Hell, I don't mind DLC much in general now except for fighting games and its only when they are characters. Until another edition comes out with them in it, I'll just pretend they don't exist, sorry Sakura. I bought Makoto, Valk, and Jill and regretted it so much.

EDIT: I despise Online Passes though, that hasn't changed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Capcpom isn't the only one. Considering how many developers are taking advantage of DLC opportunities no matter how big or small they are and how many gamers are supporting them, its starting to become tiresome to fight this trend. I used to be like that, all "ROW ROW FIGHT DA POWAH!", but DLCs took my soul. I'm one of them DLC purchasers now.
> 
> Doesn't mean I'm going to go buy these 12 characters but DLC plans won't affect my future purchasing plans anymore unless its done poorly like Arkham City (yes, lets advertise Catwoman as a core experience of the game then at the very last minute use the bitch as a Online Pass for offline gameplay). Hell, I don't mind DLC much in general now except for fighting games and its only when they are characters. Until another edition comes out with them in it, I'll just pretend they don't exist, sorry Sakura. I bought Makoto, Valk, and Jill and regretted it so much.


 My friend Esura, you are still missing the point by default those 12 characters should be free because you already purchase the disc and do not give me "the others companies are doing it" excuses..feel like Capcom is getting a pass from you just because of that. Doesn't make it right..


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya I know Capcom isn't the only one. I am just saying that it pisses me off to no end when you are paying for content already on the disc that you just bought.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> DLC is evil, unless its from Japan, new life lesson.



Having to quote myself already.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 5, 2012)

I was piss at Blazblue for doing it... it cost $8 dollars for one DLC character.. and my dumb butt bought it 

Online passes are a annoying attempt to stop people from playing used games...

Games are too freakin high and now I study the game before I buy it..


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> My friend Esura, you are still missing the point by default those 12 characters should be free because you already purchase the disc and do not give me "the others companies are doing it" excuses..feel like Capcom is getting a pass from you just because of that. Doesn't make it right..


Dude, I agree with you but its becoming somewhat tiresome to fight. Also, Capcpom is one of my least favorite publishers right now so I definitely won't give them a pass but it is something other developers have been doing and you can't ignore that ugly truth. They are just following the trends. 

I'm like in the "don't give a darn" mode when it comes to DLC now.

Also, Capcpom has the worse PR ever. Like ever.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya I know Capcom isn't the only one. I am just saying that it pisses me off to no end when you are paying for content already on the disc that you just bought.



I know, I know, I feel you.

Just do what I do, just don't give a darn anymore. Makes it much tolerable.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 5, 2012)

DLC should be like an expansion pack.. give you extras for the game.. not give you unlock material that is part of the actual game.. I wonder if someday someone would be able to crack that shit... I wonder could they be sued since they bought it


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Having to quote myself already.



I remember I discussed this with you before. I don't care about fighting against DLC anymore. If there is a DLC I'm interested in I'll buy it, if not I'll ignore it. 

I have bought DLC from Western games as well. Bought some Scott Pilgrim DLC and some ME2 DLC. I also bought some DLC for Castlevania LoS with my Power Up Rewards card.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Dude, I agree with you but its becoming somewhat tiresome to fight. Also, Capcpom is one of my least favorite publishers right now so I definitely won't give them a pass but it is something other developers have been doing and you can't ignore that ugly truth. They are just following the trends.
> 
> I'm like in the "don't give a darn" mode when it comes to DLC now.
> 
> ...


 You know glad that Nintendo said that for Wii U they are going to try to control DLC in general, I hope they do.. I dunno what can they do without pissing third party companies...


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2012)

I tend to just ignore that it exists.


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> You know glad that Nintendo said that for Wii U they are going to try to control DLC in general, I hope they do.. I dunno what can they do without pissing third party companies...



Wait, I thought Nintendo said they were going to let third parties do their own thing for their games?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> DLC should be like an expansion pack.. give you extras for the game.. not give you unlock material that is part of the actual game..



QUOTED FOR THE MOTHERFUCKING TRUTH. +REP


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

Still enjoying the shit out of Valkyrie Fight.

Finished Arcade Mode.

Silmera wasn't nearly as hard as loki but bitch had a defense out of this world.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 5, 2012)

What are the best jrpgs for the ps3?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> What are the best jrpgs for the ps3?



Wow man, GJ, you just opened up Pandora's Box with that question. 

Hold on guys, lemme get my popcorn b4 Esura responds and everyone else hates on his opinions.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait, I thought Nintendo said they were going to let third parties do their own thing for their games?


 on thing as account stuff like that but Nintendo do not like DLC in general even tho they are going with DLC plans for their own games, Like Fire Emblem which that DLC is going to be free for a short period of time.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Still enjoying the shit out of Valkyrie Fight.
> 
> Finished Arcade Mode.
> 
> Silmera wasn't nearly as hard as loki but bitch had a defense out of this world.



You played the one on GBA.. 

I have yet to play either the first one or second one


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Still enjoying the shit out of Valkyrie Fight.
> 
> Finished Arcade Mode.
> 
> Silmera wasn't nearly as hard as loki but bitch had a defense out of this world.



Playing Silmera on hard mode atm games a breeze so far even against things that one hit kill.


Byrdman said:


> I was piss at Blazblue for doing it... it cost $8 dollars for one DLC character.. and my dumb butt bought it
> 
> Online passes are a annoying attempt to stop people from playing used games...
> 
> Games are too freakin high and now I study the game before I buy it..



At least blazeblue comes with a bunch of crap by itself.

With other games it's like they make you pay for the extra features.
It's just like the damn movie dvd's that stopped having extra's and make you pay extra for them.(except that's worse this is stuff already made before th-nvm just as bad )


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> What are the best jrpgs for the ps3?


Final Fantasy XIII, Final Fantasy XIII-2, Valkyria Chronicles, Nier, Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk2 (like night and day compared to the first one), Atelier Totori, Disgaea 3, and Disgaea 4.

I can't stress enough how much different Neptunia Mk2 is compared to the first one. I couldn't recommend the first one under good conscience but this new one is off the chain.



Malvingt2 said:


> on thing as account stuff like that but Nintendo do not like DLC in general even tho they are going with DLC plans for their own games, Like Fire Emblem which that DLC is going to be free for a short period of time.


Hmmm, I like Nintendo.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

Valkyrie Fight

not Valkyrie profile. Though I do have profile.

Silmera is a bitch cause she has Hrist and Lenneth's abilities and just randomly amped on top of BS like auto juggling blasts that she doesn't even input they just happen.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't believe how easy I made the fight with Beldr. The minute I took out his goons, bend over.

And the brokeness that is Drain.





Santoryu said:


> What are the best jrpgs for the ps3?



Wait till next week for Tales of Graces F and that'll answer your question.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> With other games it's like they make you pay for the extra features.
> It's just like the damn movie dvd's that stopped having extra's and make you pay extra for them.(except that's worse this is stuff already made before th-nvm just as bad )



in the case of some... your movie would stop before the end and has a screen that pops up and says gotta pay of the ending


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> in the case of some... your movie would stop before the end and has a screen that pops up and says gotta pay of the ending



I thought that might happen one day. I think that CMX and Gnome or Zen or someone else had a discussion bout this the other day.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 5, 2012)

The best JRPG is Xenoblade by default even the Japanese people wanted that on the PS3


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> The best JRPG is Xenoblade by default even the Japanese people wanted that on the PS3



I'll see when I get my hands on it. I'm somewhat skeptical of it as is with all the comparisons to FFXII people keep making for it.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 5, 2012)

> Wait till next week for Tales of Graces F and that'll answer your question.


I actually ordered that today  Big Tales fan.



> Final Fantasy XIII, Final Fantasy XIII-2, Valkyria Chronicles, Nier, Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk2 (like night and day compared to the first one), Atelier Totori, Disgaea 3, and Disgaea 4.
> 
> I can't stress enough how much different Neptunia Mk2 is compared to the first one. I couldn't recommend the first one under good conscience but this new one is off the chain.


Thanks. Already played VC...not sure if I want to get into the new FF games just yet....HNMk2 looks interesting, would it be alright to skip the first one?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Valkyrie Fight
> 
> not Valkyrie profile. Though I do have profile.
> 
> Silmera is a bitch cause she has Hrist and Lenneth's abilities and just randomly amped on top of BS like auto juggling blasts that she doesn't even input they just happen.



There is a Valkyrie Fight now  


since when...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'll see when I get my hands on it. I'm somewhat skeptical of it as is with all the comparisons to FFXII people keep making for it.


 a month away and I hope that you can enjoy that game Esura. I want to replay it a soon I have time for it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> I actually ordered that today  Big Tales fan.
> 
> 
> Thanks. Already played VC...not sure if I want to get into the new FF games just yet....HNMk2 looks interesting, would it be alright to skip the first one?



Go ahead and skip. MK2 is 10x better than the first and it has really no continuity with the previous entry...well it does but it kind of joke and shit on it in game (like No More Heroes 2 does with the first one). It almost feels like a reboot of the Neptunia universe. The game is hilarious and consists of some of the most intentionally funny dialog in a JRPG ever.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 5, 2012)

Neir is alright, music is some dope boss shit though. Love it, though i am a vocal/orchestral tard though.


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Neir is alright, music is some dope boss shit though. Love it, though i am a vocal/orchestral tard though.



Vocal/orchestrated stuff and J-pop inspired tracks in a RPG and you have me sold for life.

I say out of all the RPGs this gen, Nier, FFXIII, and XIII-2 has the best soundtrack out of all of them.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGtnBnmJ8MA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDK75Pq5tXs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-mE25_YEOY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8vXYBEvSow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Mar 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> a month away and I hope that you can enjoy that game Esura. I want to replay it a soon I have time for it.



Please lets not talk about FFXII cuz I will want to replay it again after P4, and I have to worry bout Mass Effect 3. Topic change, please.


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Please lets not talk about FFXII cuz I will want to replay it again after P4, and I have to worry bout Mass Effect 3. Topic change, please.


Yes, lets not talk about FFXII...but for entirely different reasons.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

Did I say Silmera was a joke compared to Loki?

lolno

Lenneth's shield BS and dodge frames

Hrist's sword strength and magic swells, just from flying (Bullshit)

Lezard's battle mage stat boosts and to top it all off she's got ranged nibelung Valesti and bitch spams that shit. show you she got no respect when she drops three on you after you died.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

Loki's specials bullshit was easy cause you could at least see them coming. Bitch grabs you into them. and she can chain any version into a grab or another special.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 5, 2012)

Meh, 13-2 is okay...Liked 13s battle theme better though. These get me so pumped up thuogh, the adrenaline is through the roof. Always helps with fanfics XD>


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Loki's specials bullshit was easy cause you could at least see them coming. Bitch grabs you into them. and she can chain any version into a grab or another special.



If Gabriel Celeste & Iseria Queen are in this game, I will flip my shit if they have the same fighting style just like in the original game.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

Lucian's nothing but iaijutsu and force lightning

Arngrim is Gutts

Mystinia just hits you with every single debuff

Janus is a badass

Lezard starts out as an amalgamation mage. And then he stat buffs himself into a lightning bruising pugilist.

Aelia is a bad bitch who knows how to bandit revolver and grab rape.

frei and freya are teleporting fiends.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Did I say Silmera was a joke compared to Loki?
> 
> lolno
> 
> ...


I mistook silmera for lenneth.
Valkyrie profile lenneth auto item+ guts lets you break it to easily.
Yea silmera is a bit of a bitch in comparison though it's been ages since I touched it so I'm not sure if it would be the same as I remembered it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 5, 2012)

the hell is this? melty blood like VP thingy it seems?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO6oVds0rwk[/YOUTUBE]

Aelia the best.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> I actually ordered that today  Big Tales fan.



Lol, ordered mine a few weeks ago.  Really looking foward towards next week.  A quick question, but did you get your code for the costumes or are they going to be included as extras when you go to get your game?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 6, 2012)

> And the brokeness that is Drain.



mfw Drain goes from doing 40-ish HP & MP damage to like 80-ish in like on stat up (going from MA 18 > 19). And one of my demons has Drain, and 20 MA.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Arngrim is Gutts, 100%.


Anyway, I'm getting into Suikoden V now. It makes me want to play Suikoden III.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 6, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, ordered mine a few weeks ago.  Really looking foward towards next week.  A quick question, but did you get your code for the costumes or are they going to be included as extras when you go to get your game?



You'll get it when you get the game. Pre-ordered mine ages ago.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

I think after I beat Suikoden V it's time that I finally break down and get the Internet.


I can't stand it any longer.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 6, 2012)

How the fuck you on here then if you ain't got the internet dawg


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm at work. 


How dare not follow my every post and already know that.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 6, 2012)

CMX going full retard 

I didn't even understand what you just said


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

You know, I had the shittiest morning ever. My pops didn't check into dialysis at the time he was supposed to so I was freaking out this morning. I didn't have a car so I had to walk everywhere to see was he ok. Needless to say, I was on the verge of some wet ones then my cousin found him, said the bus didn't come. I need to get the old man a cell phone asap cause this shit almost gave me a fucking stroke worrying.

But my day got better once I looked in my bank account.



Thank you my fucking government. HDTV here I come!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2012)

All Zero's. 


Feels good.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> You know, I had the shittiest morning ever. My pops didn't check into dialysis at the time he was supposed to so I was freaking out this morning. I didn't have a car so I had to walk everywhere to see was he ok. Needless to say, I was on the verge of some wet ones then my cousin found him, said the bus didn't come. I need to get the old man a cell phone asap cause this shit almost gave me a fucking stroke worrying.
> 
> But my day got better once I looked in my bank account.
> 
> ...



Hey man, I know what your feeling right now. I'm so stressed out for the past month or so because my mother has Colon Cancer. Its at Stage 4 now too.


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

Mura said:


> Hey man, I know what your feeling right now. I'm so stressed out for the past month or so because my mother has Colon Cancer. Its at Stage 4 now too.



Oh....wow. I'm sorry to hear that.

Anime, alchohol, and/or games generally relives my stress or I try and joke off the situation. I haven't felt that fucking scared in years. Funny how getting robbed at work doesn't scare me but something like this brings the pussy out of me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 6, 2012)

When shit happens not to you but your family, thats when your really tested.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> CMX going full retard
> 
> I didn't even understand what you just said


 The fuck? What is your reading comprehension level? 0!?!?!?! 


Esura said:


> You know, I had the shittiest morning ever. My pops didn't check into dialysis at the time he was supposed to so I was freaking out this morning. I didn't have a car so I had to walk everywhere to see was he ok. Needless to say, I was on the verge of some wet ones then my cousin found him, said the bus didn't come. I need to get the old man a cell phone asap cause this shit almost gave me a fucking stroke worrying.
> 
> But my day got better once I looked in my bank account.
> 
> ...


 How much did you get, bro?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 6, 2012)

Maybe you'll have enough to get that Fate/zero bluray package.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

Mura said:


> Maybe you'll have enough to get that Fate/zero bluray package.


 Second season better be awesome and Dat Zetman 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTqww3yzPTU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the shit?!?!?
> 
> Why did you get so much?



Easy, I'm good at filing my taxes. Was my first time filling too (second time filling in general). 

I got everything the government took out in 2011 plus more.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Easy, I'm good at filing my taxes. Was my first time filling too (second time filling in general).
> 
> *I got everything the government took out in 2011 plus more.*


Quick!! someone call the IRS!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 6, 2012)

Aren't you supposed to have LESS when you fill out taxes? What is this the twilight zone?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2012)

It's not really hard, just don't claim yourself. Get more money. 95% of the people in the world do this.


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Quick!! someone call the IRS!


Its actually legit (sorry for your luck auditor ). I did some research and I realized something...and something.

So there you have it.



Itachifan727 said:


> Aren't you supposed to have LESS when you fill out taxes? What is this the twilight zone?



Last year I didn't get as much when I had my cousin file, but now things be popping.

Lets just say...I've become somewhat popular in my family now when it comes to taxes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Easy, I'm good at filing my taxes. Was my first time filling too (second time filling in general).
> 
> I got everything the government took out in 2011 plus more.


 


Malvingt2 said:


> Quick!! someone call the IRS!


 This.

You're about to get your ass kicked in, man. You're not supposed to get that much money back.

Unless you qualify for some stupid shit like my brother did (low income credit). He got more back than I did and he doesn't even have a fucking job.

Sometimes I really hate the Government.

And when I say "sometimes" I mean "all of the time".


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> It's not really hard, just don't claim yourself. Get more money. 95% of the people in the world do this.



I did this when I first got my job and my mother was like, "Why the fuck you claim yourself? The fuck?" I rectified that shit for 2011 though.


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This.
> 
> You're about to get your ass kicked in, man. You're not supposed to get that much money back.
> 
> ...



Trust me, I'm not. Its legit as legit can be. I've already covered all my bases. I have no kids or any other extraneous dumb shit but I have a certain other situation I was able to take advantage of and you could piece together if you look at the posts I had with Mura in this thread.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Show me your tax information.

I don't have any dependents and I usually get railroaded in the asshole.


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

You think I was born yesterday? 

But yes, dependents. Ding ding ding. Something else too but whatever, you get the point.

Anyway, I got money so be happy for yo boi! pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Well now I just don't believe you.


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well now I just don't believe you.



That's cool. Don't care, just sharing some of my happiness.

While you ain't believing shit, I'm going to go eat out to celebrate...after I play a bit of SFxTekken. Funny how my income tax completely overshadowed my hype for that game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Whatever, Eliar.  

When I get my income taxes in I will buy a...

A uh....


I will probably not buy shit.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 6, 2012)

You can buy a anne hathaway blow up doll


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm going to post pics of my income tax goods once I get them just to show you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

I could buy Anne Hathaway's original nose before plastic surgery:


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

When I first looked at that pic I thought it was two vaginas and cum coming out one side.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

What the fuck is wrong with you? 


Wait, I see it. There is a loli in the picture. It is screwing with your perceptions. You p*d*p****.


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *What the fuck is wrong with you?*
> 
> 
> Wait, I see it. There is a loli in the picture. It is screwing with your perceptions. You p*d*p****.



That's rich coming from you, Master Roshi.

And don't call me the P word.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 6, 2012)

I was bored so I'd thought I'd post some pics of Narukami Yu.


*Spoiler*: __ 













Dat Yu.


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

He got pussy on his lap and Yu just don't give a darn. Just another day for this friend. 

Thats a real protagonist right there. Shirou could of been like that with Rin, Saber, and Sakura but he is a bitch. I bet Yu could steal them from him.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> He got pussy on his lap and Yu just don't give a darn. Just another day for this friend.
> 
> Thats a real protagonist right there. Shirou could of been like that with Rin, Saber, and Sakura but he is a bitch. I bet Yu could steal them from him.



He wouldn't just steal them, he hit that right in front of Shirou and be like "This is how its done bitch".


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 6, 2012)

Shirou... Archer >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> that bitch


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 6, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Shirou... Archer >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> that bitch



Doesn't help they're the same person so yeah.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2012)

They're the same person in the way that Jin and Hakumen are the same person

IE they're not.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 6, 2012)

Not like I was defending Shirou because he is a terrible main character. Just stating that Archer had to start from somewhere.


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

zenieth said:


> They're the same person in the way that Jin and Hakumen are the same person
> 
> IE they're not.


Hakumen is (well was) Jin from an alternate time. He isn't the same Jin of the current time but he is "Jin". Origin is the same but their end existence is completely different.

Archer's whole goal was to kill his past existence (Emiya Shirou) to end his existence as a Counter Guardian.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 6, 2012)

Don't know how it turned to this. All I'm saying is Yu is a pimp.


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

Indeed.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 6, 2012)

Are you playing DS2?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

DS2 = Darkstone 2.


That game doesn't exist, but it should.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yo old man!! Join us in the FF thread!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Hell no. 

That thread is just a den of debauchery and contempt.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hell no.
> 
> That thread is just a den of debauchery and contempt.


 alright!!!


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, stay here Mal Mal.

FF thread just brings them trolls round these parts. 

Its safe here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

You guys ruined this thread. You should stick to the FF thread, which was equally ruined. 

Stop trying to invade my safe havens!!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2012)

FF thread is a disaster, half the time they're talking about 8 year old naked girls or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Have you been in this thread the last few days? It's all underage hentai and Persona games.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 6, 2012)

Yo Mura, I started watching P4 anime the other day, and it is pretty dope. In the game I think I caught up to the anime cuz I am at the point where I go to heaven to get back Nanako-chan. But I only saw up to the Rise episode in the anime. Wonder if they will do the true ending.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 6, 2012)

Wonder when they are going to do the max rank for the team for their upgrades. This fight maybe? Cuz I maxed ranked my guys out b4 I hit the heaven place.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 6, 2012)

Don't know if they have the time. Its not certain how many episodes this is gonna be but everyone thinks its 24-26 long. They're on 21 so theres not much time to do it.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 6, 2012)

Well they only have like 3 opportunities left, if they are going to stick hardcore to the game. Although it has to be a fight where they all have a stake in it, something that all gets them pissed off or close to point of death. And the nakama power will come.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 6, 2012)

True, they have three chances left. My bet is that its gonna happen in the final fight. When you said nakama power it reminded me the of that nakama kick that erza and gray gave natsu two episodes ago in fairy tail. That was epic.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 6, 2012)

No way I'd miss a anime reference.

I only said that kick was epic.


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

That girl is Poison! Never trust a big butt and smile!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Poison from Final Final? That Tranny?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

Hilarious considering you have a Noel set


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 7, 2012)

Miss Mari's Day 5 mission had to be one of the most bullshit fight I had to fucking deal with in Overclock. I managed somehow to win. But seriously, my team is designed to slay anything with a pulse. Not hold back on a fight.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol da fuck Mura, in episode 11 Youske was playing around saying something bout being on a triple date with the girls are Junes. Then Chie turned around and said, we would never date any of you. . You shallow bitch. We saved your life many times, Yuu ain't that bad looking, wtf else do you want from a guy?


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Poison from Final Final? That Tranny?


Yup, that bitch is my main in SFxT now.

Owning my brothers and those who suck at games with Poison is the ultimate troll. Also, her playstyle reminds me of Trish in MvC3 slightly, and she was one of my mains there too.


zenieth said:


> Hilarious considering you have a Noel set



Noel is so cute.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 7, 2012)

Poison is all woman here in America though.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

Can't wait for the updated version of this.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

Also if the p2 site is like the last one

1 day until the new EP opening


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 7, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol da fuck Mura, in episode 11 Youske was playing around saying something bout being on a triple date with the girls are Junes. Then Chie turned around and said, we would never date any of you. . You shallow bitch. We saved your life many times, Yuu ain't that bad looking, wtf else do you want from a guy?



She'll change her ways, Chie don't know what she got yet.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Persona 1 bored me. 

I am going to finish the game anyway..


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

p2 =/= persona 1 so whatever mane.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> p2 =/= persona 1 so whatever mane.


oh? didn't say that... remember that I started playing P1 like a couple of days ago?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

that was you? Thought that was Mura.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 7, 2012)

What? What I do?


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 7, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Miss Mari's Day 5 mission had to be one of the most bullshit fight I had to fucking deal with in Overclock. I managed somehow to win. But seriously, my team is designed to slay anything with a pulse. Not hold back on a fight.



Dude I know. And he himself was a bitch to corner/prevent from escaping.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 7, 2012)

I've yet to play Persona 1.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 7, 2012)

Do et noa. And preferrably the PSP one, as PsX has less content.


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

Also PS1 version has poor localization too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2012)

Suikoden > Persona.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 7, 2012)

gtfo old fart.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2012)

No, you.

Persona is older than Suikoden. You're old if you like it more. Suikoden is a more modern game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 7, 2012)

So after playing some Tales of Heroes I realized one reason why Tales of Hearts has not been localized. The main character's name is Shing Meteoryte. God I love that name.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

Silmera/Golden Lenneth is a cheap bitch

Air dashes that do auto generic attacks make air game impossible against her.
She can pull off that damn Hrist spear special from anywhere at any height and it has complete vertical range.
She has Lenneth's armor up by default so I got to do even more attacks to just actually hit her
And bitch's health regens


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2012)

You need to level up more.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

Not an rpg old man.


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

Wait, what are you playing zeneth?


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like VP


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, VP is an RPG.


What gives?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 7, 2012)

I asked that a couple pages back; is it a fangame or real?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

fangame a legit one at that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounds fake.


Links or it doesn't exist.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2012)

Weird.

Looks like shit.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

how would you know CMX?

last I checked you haven't had prune juice in ages


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, that looks fun.

I might try it even though I don't care for the VP series. I love me some fighters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2012)

Fuck off! 

Actually, it does look kinda interesting. Of course, being a fighting game, it will only be fun for about 15 minutes.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh my


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

She just juggled me with the same special

five fucking times

I aint never been so disrespected in my life. I didn't even know you could exceed two specials back to back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2012)

Well now you know, chump. Better* level up*.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

Better pick a graveyard plot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2012)

Why should I?

Once I'm dead it ain't my problem.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh shit Mura, dat Episode 12 mind fucked me. And that last part with the 10 persona summoning. Fucking Pro . He is like the best MC protag I have seen in a while. Quite for the most part. Dat hoe Chie, don't know what she missing.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 7, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Oh shit Mura, dat Episode 12 mind fucked me. And that last part with the 10 persona summoning. Fucking Pro . He is like the best MC protag I have seen in a while. Quite for the most part. Dat hoe Chie, don't know what she missing.



Yu sets the standard for what a MC should be like, no doubt. Him and Light novel Issei are my favorite MCs.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 7, 2012)

I was watching anime as usual.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Well put that shit on ice for a min, and watch that vid.

Oh shit, did you say Asura's Wrath?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 7, 2012)

Daaamn, that was pretty good. Better turn into a motherufkcing game, I'd buy it. Maybe....


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

DAT MAYA

DAT THEME

DEM TEARS


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2012)

May 17 huh? Coo


----------



## Gino (Mar 7, 2012)

Why did it take me this long to play FF III remake Da fuck is wrong with me?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

I like how all the other persona have happy carefree main images and p2 gets these


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> DAT MAYA
> 
> DAT THEME
> 
> DEM TEARS



IS DAT SUM MAP THEME I'M HEARING!?

WHY YES IT IS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD4ZKUVKk2g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 7, 2012)

FUCK YEAH about time ATLUS.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 7, 2012)

If it says Persona on it, I will be picking it up. Actually, if it has Atlus name on it, I will be buying it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 7, 2012)

The World said:


> That doesn't change the imagery.
> 
> Point lost.



The image that emos and an heroing yourself go hand in hand?



I rather take that point lost than have that. 

At least Tatsuya gets shit done instead of capping his own head like an idiot.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 7, 2012)

@ Mura

Holy shit, episode 13 had like 5 social links in it. I don't mind the way that they are handling some of these social links. Although I would have liked to see the nurse story just like the game cuz she was Chie Tier. 

Lol @ Nanoko-chan at the fair. If that shit was in USA, we would have been like "who da fuck is this child running around here bothering us?" Oh well.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 7, 2012)

Atlus is like today's Squaresoft


----------



## LMJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Atlus is like today's Squaresoft



Touche!
/10char


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The image that emos and an heroing yourself go hand in hand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well now you get it. 

Shooting yourself in the head does not =/= sunshine and rainbows. 

And as for the MC in the opening, it actually took balls to almost blow yourself in head on the offchance you might get super mystical powers.


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2012)

Not saying Minato is better than Tatsuya though. 

Tatsuya would probably him over on his motorcycle. 

Minato better buy some real bullets.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 7, 2012)

Now I wanna play that Tatsuya scenario. Cuz there's a lot of shit going on when Maya & co. were tooling around Sumaru. Meanwhile Tatsuya becomes SMT Jason Bourne.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2012)

Didn't persona 2 come out already?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 8, 2012)

Eternal Punishment did, yes. This time however we're getting extra goodies just like Innocent Sin on the PSP. Plus the biggest seller will be the Tatsuya scenario which supposedly shows the shit going on between IS and EP. A new scene done by the original creators to boot.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2012)

Is it hitting PSP or PS Vita?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 8, 2012)

PSP. Japanese version coming out May. So localization would be somewhat quick.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2012)

OK so I haven't played P2 yet due to hating P1 with a passion. Should I just wait for this version?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 8, 2012)

Play Innocent Sin since it's on the PSP already. Cuz plot wise, you *need* to play it otherwise you won't get the gist of it. Considering EP is the direct sequel to IS. Persona 2 plays differently a bit than Persona 1. It's not FP so you don't have to worry. And the battle system is overhauled akin to Persona 4. But this time you get Persona 2's cool function of team fusion spells. Plot wise, it's much much more different than you'd see in P3 & 4. Not to mention the plot is more involved so you don't have to worry about waiting 20 odd hours before the meat & potatoes of the game get underway.

Lets see, character wise, it's much more better. This is pre-2000 style of characters done so they still have that 90's style to them. Plus EP has an older cast so if you're the type who likes an older crowd. This would be it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 8, 2012)

Not really. Considering I lack internet on my PS3 I wouldn't know what it goes by on PSN.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Mar 8, 2012)

A really important thing about P2 is that it was created by Satomi Tadashi because he felt persona was too light a game. It's not as strong as other  SMT games, but every inch of its stories and characters are leaps and bounds above everything else.

When you can make me feel for that one random transvestite NPC in the armor shop, that you could totally miss due to her being hidden off by a book case and you never need to talk to at all, you're doing something damn right.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 8, 2012)

>remember this fanart from years ago
>IS got a cinema

>Outer god prophecies.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 8, 2012)

Also The World

That isn't p3's main image.

That's just the most iconic still frame from Mememto Mori Opening


----------



## Esura (Mar 8, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> If it says Persona on it, I will be picking it up. Actually, if it has Atlus name on it, I will be buying it.


I would probably pick it up too. Haven't even gotten 20 hours in the first P2 but whatever. I seem to like the idea of having them than actually playing them.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 8, 2012)

So I hear Bioware and Production I.G. are collaborating to make a Mass effect anime movie. Its to be the prequel to mass effect 3.


----------



## Esura (Mar 8, 2012)

I already knew about that.

Liara in anime form is going to be so fucking awesome.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah, yesterday was just annouced that Productions I.G. would be animating it.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2012)

Is it something that's suppose to be canon? Or is it like The Animatrix and Halo Legends?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 8, 2012)

Ain't prequels usually canon?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2012)

Not always, especially since prequels are mad shit.


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Also The World
> 
> That isn't p3's main image.
> 
> That's just the most iconic still frame from Mememto Mori Opening



I never even posted a picture.

Here's one 




I'll post a funny one though. 



Paradise wiki 



MY PARENTS ARE DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAD!

FUCK YOU NYX!

I'M A SEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!  



I also like this pic from the manga



None of it official artwork though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 8, 2012)

Well since BioWare is involved I'm sure it won't be bad. Least I hope not.


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2012)

Check out the DA movie trailer.

Bioware + anime = shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 8, 2012)

I would like to think that Mass effect is a bigger and more popular franchise than Dragon Age.

Edit: Just looked at the Studio doing the dragon age CG film, Oxybot.

They have hardly done anything, while I.G. has had plenty of experience with animes and such.


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah, Production I.G. is good people.

Dat Ghost in the shell

Dat Eden of the East

Dat Blood the Last Vampire


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2012)

DA is also a very popular series that received probably almost as much sales as the first Mass Effect.

At least Origins/Awakenings did.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2012)

I keep putting off Ghost in the Shell


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 8, 2012)

@TheWorld Can't tell if being sarcastic or not.....


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2012)

Everyone loved the first Dragon Age.


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2012)

Can't tell who you're referring too Mura.......


Gnome go watch Ghost in the Shell you ^ (use bro).


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2012)

The World said:


> Gnome go watch Ghost in the Shell you ^ (use bro).



I'll tell you what I tell everyone.

"eh, hmmm, huh."


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 8, 2012)

The World said:


> Can't tell who you're referring too Mura.......





The World said:


> Yeah, Production I.G. is good people.
> 
> Dat Ghost in the shell
> 
> ...



This was what I was referring to.


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'll tell you what I tell everyone.
> 
> "eh, hmmm, huh."




I hope you have at least seen in the movie. 

Shit is short.


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2012)

Mura said:


> This was what I was referring to.



Don't see how can you say I'm being sarcastic when I said I.G. is good peoples. 

They haven't made a ton of shit, but they've worked on alot of other projects.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2012)

The World said:


> I hope you have at least seen in the movie.



Eh hmmm, huh.


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2012)

Disgraceful.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2012)

I wonder if its still on Netflix, I may actually watch it this time.


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2012)

Not watching Ghost in the Shell is almost akin to saying I never watched Akira but I watch all this new modern day animuuuuuuuuuu crap.

It's part of the 80s-90s classics.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah, i'll get to it someday.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 8, 2012)

Keep talking about anime here and I'll report you guys.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Keep talking about anime here and I'll report you guys.



Reported for being a bitch.


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2012)

I didn't know monkeys can be so jelly


----------



## Furious George (Mar 8, 2012)

The World said:


> I didn't know monkeys can be so jelly



Well now that you brought my brethren into this... 

Akira resonated with me far more.... maybe because I watched Ghost in the Shell very young and everything sky-rocketed over my head.


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2012)

GIS does have alot more exposition over action than Akira.

It's more philosophical. I wouldn't say it's more confusing than Akira, because Akira does get down right confusing by the end of it, even though I understood most of what was going on.

It's still a solid movie.


----------



## Esura (Mar 8, 2012)

The World said:


> Not watching Ghost in the Shell is almost akin to saying I never watched Akira but I watch all this new modern day animuuuuuuuuuu crap.
> 
> It's part of the 80s-90s classics.


There is actually many anime fans who haven't watched the original Ghost in the Shell or watched Akira. The only reason I did because my father exposed me to them at an earlier age and my dad was somewhat a fan of Masamune Shirow.



Furious George said:


> Keep talking about anime here and I'll report you guys.


People don't like little bitches.


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2012)

Those anime fans aren't real anime fans.


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm just sayin'


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 8, 2012)

Gotta be careful of those umbrellas.

[YOUTUBE]wUbndpUQdT0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Mar 8, 2012)

What's with all these gore anime of late?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

I didn't remember how good Suikoden was until I started replaying it.

Shit is hot.

Lots of nice systems like strategic war scenarios/battles (RTS-lite), good RPG battles, the whole Stars system... and it has a good story. And good music. And good graphics.




If only they made a PS3 game with even more developed systems (like maybe rune crafting or in-depth blacksmithing).


----------



## Furious George (Mar 8, 2012)

I never finished Suikoden but what I did play I loved.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 8, 2012)

I thought I heard something about a PS3 suikoden game....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

Probably heard wrong. I've been checking myself and haven't seen shit.


----------



## Esura (Mar 8, 2012)

Fuck, why they have to add this shares shit to all Neptunia games? I don't feel like grinding for shares. Fuck that. I'll settle for regular ending.


----------



## Esura (Mar 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> What's with all these gore anime of late?



Shock value.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 8, 2012)

I like gore though. Especially that impalement.


----------



## Esura (Mar 8, 2012)

Gore is cool when its in some action scenes. But gore and nudity? No fucking thank you. Actually, any gore that isn't the result of some badass action scene is...meh.

Couldn't look at hentai for ages after accidentally stumbling upon gore hentai.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 8, 2012)

Nudity? Where?


----------



## Esura (Mar 8, 2012)

No I'm just saying that I don't like seeing nude gore. But I don't mind seeing some friend's intestines flying around after getting sliced up by a katana.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh ok. Hold up on that gore talk. P4 golden PV just came out

[YOUTUBE]s4nPzrOQsS8[/YOUTUBE]

Some info on it as well.



Love this song that plays through this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

Speaking of nudity, Suikoden needs some of that.


They got some of the hottest titties in video games in this series.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Gino (Mar 8, 2012)

I NOW HAVE A REASON TO BUY A PS VITA


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

I still have no reason to buy a PS Vita. 


Got that game on a CD at home.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 8, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I keep putting off Ghost in the Shell



Can't tell if trolling....



Mura said:


> Oh ok. Hold up on that gore talk. P4 golden PV just came out


----------



## LMJ (Mar 8, 2012)

Now what Esura


----------



## Esura (Mar 8, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Now what Esura



Fuck em then. I got my HDTV and I be styling.

Decided against getting a laptop right now, because aside from my hentai and anime needs I don't really need one as much as a HDTV. I do have this desktop and I'm actually planning on moving it in my room once I call my cable/internet provider.

I went ahead and bought the last CE for Mass Effect 3 too. I originally had it preordered but I canceled it but with the taxes and all I'm deciding to just go ahead and get it. I do like ME and all but I might not use my ME2 save and start from scratch on ME3. Yes I know that sounds fucking retarded but I used default Shep which I don't care for and I want to try the new femShep personally.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

Speaking of Suikoden, who has the best titties?


 Jeane? Sialeeds?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Man...Persona is a console seller? that is news to me.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Fuck em then. I got my HDTV and I be styling.
> 
> Decided against getting a laptop right now, because aside from my hentai and anime needs I don't really need one as much as a HDTV. I do have this desktop and I'm actually planning on moving it in my room once I call my cable/internet provider.
> 
> I went ahead and bought the last CE for Mass Effect 3 too. I originally had it preordered but I canceled it but with the taxes and all I'm deciding to just go ahead and get it. I do like ME and all but I might not use my ME2 save and start from scratch on ME3. Yes I know that sounds fucking retarded but I used default Shep which I don't care for and I want to try the new femShep personally.



I bought ME3 too, but haven't had time to play with work, Persona 4 game and anime. Speakign of work, started at a new job this week. Love it that 70% of the employees are female. Shit is bomb.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Man...Persona is a console seller? that is news to me.



To the niche crowd yeah.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Square Enix Localization Looks to the Future: 'Active Time Localization'*



> Few companies know the ins and outs of game localization (adapting a game from its native region into something that sounds natural and appropriate in other languages) better than Square Enix. The English localization of Square's games has gone from laughable -- see the barely-comprehensible English script for Final Fantasy II circa 1991 -- to some of the best around. Much of the credit can be traced back to Richard Honeywood, who spoke at GDC five years ago on his work to take Square's localization department from two people to a full team during the PlayStation era.
> 
> Square Enix audio programmer Hikaru Taniyama and localization translator Masaharu Shibayama spoke today about the company's efforts to confront the growing challenges to translation and localization. As a technical presentation, the bulk of the discussion centered around a software tool called Moomle. Programmed by Taniyama, Moomle allows the team to track changes to the script and audio of a large game. It's a reflection of how much has changed for Square Enix over the past few years.
> 
> ...





Bravery Default!! do it SE... screw FF for now...


----------



## zenieth (Mar 8, 2012)

P2 screen shots



Newest ones include


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2012)

Mura said:


> Oh ok. Hold up on that gore talk. P4 golden PV just came out
> 
> [YOUTUBE]s4nPzrOQsS8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


Can't wait to buy this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Square Enix Localization Looks to the Future: 'Active Time Localization'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Was that done on purpose?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Was that done on purpose?



Maybe...


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of Suikoden, who has the best titties?
> 
> 
> Jeane? Sialeeds?




Well I believe Jeane's are bigger, but sagged more, whereas Sialeeds are smaller, but are more perky.  Regardless they have natural titties as opposed to terrible, fake silicone ones.  

Jeane's looks easier to suck, but Sialeeds looks like it'd make for a better tit fuck.

Depends on what you like more.






Also, gonna go listen to some more Persona music.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> No I'm just saying that I don't like seeing nude gore. But I don't mind seeing some friend's intestines flying around after getting sliced up by a katana.



Well if you plan on playing Muv-luv alt be prepared for one scene  just know its a CHOMP


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 9, 2012)

If you werent already gonna get etrian odyssey IV, art director from Laputa and Monoke aka Ghibli will be working on it


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 9, 2012)

Only a few days left. Can't wait.

Although it'll take ~3 weeks for it to come via mail. Sigh.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 9, 2012)

> Gets paid today


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2012)

Gameinformer gave it a 7/10

Then again Gameinformer sucks massive dicking dongs.

Then again this might actually have dumb melodramatic eye-rolling animu romance


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of Suikoden, who has the best titties?
> 
> 
> Jeane? Sialeeds?


Miakis   .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

Miakis? She barely even has titties. 


I guess whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Well if you plan on playing Muv-luv alt be prepared for one scene  *just know its a CHOMP*



.....ugh...that sucks.

Anyways, I preordered and paid off Graces F, paid off Xenoblade, paid off some bills for a few months in advance so I don't have to worry about it for awhile, and enjoying my new HDTV. Granted I went with the poverty 32' HDTV from Dynex at Best Buy but it still looks 10x better than my old TV so I don't give a darn.

I popped in Asura's Wrath and FFXIII to test out my TV and omg why did I not get a HDTV sooner!? Shit is soooo beautiful it ain't even funny. I reloaded my save from the Barthandelus fight and I think some precum came from my dick, that's how fucking awesome it is. Oh, and the opening to SFXT with Honest Eyes playing.....HNNNNGGG!!!

HD is fucking awesome, plain and simple....AWESOME!!! HNNNNG!!


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> .....ugh...that sucks.
> 
> Anyways, I preordered and paid off Graces F, paid off Xenoblade, paid off some bills for a few months in advance so I don't have to worry about it for awhile, and enjoying my new HDTV. Granted I went with the poverty 32' HDTV from Dynex at Best Buy but it still looks 10x better than my old TV so I don't give a darn.
> 
> ...



I did not need to know that....................why........oh god..........


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 9, 2012)

Thats the power of HD. Now just hook up your anime to that and your set.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> Thats the power of HD. Now just hook up your anime to that and your set.


Oh, I was already on that brah.

FATE/ZERO AND ONI CHICHI IN HDTV ALL OVER MY FACE!! 

Goddammit they need to hurry up and bring me my Mass Effect 3 CE in the mail so I can see Liara's body in HD goddammit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

Speaking of HD, they should port some Suikoden titles into PSN in HD.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2012)

I would like them to HD the PS2 Suikoden games on PS3 just so I can get the damn games at a price that's not ridiculous.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I would like them to HD the PS2 Suikoden games on PS3 just so I can get the damn games at a price that's not ridiculous.



I would like this to happen with a lot of Jrpg series.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Miakis? She barely even has titties.
> 
> 
> I guess whatever floats your boat.


There is something wrong with your tv bro.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome to the wonderful world of HD... I remember playing COD 3 as my first HD experience... It was jaw dropping lol


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> .....ugh...that sucks.
> 
> Anyways, I preordered and paid off Graces F, paid off Xenoblade, paid off some bills for a few months in advance so I don't have to worry about it for awhile, and enjoying my new HDTV. Granted I went with the poverty 32' HDTV from Dynex at Best Buy but it still looks 10x better than my old TV so I don't give a darn.
> 
> ...



Dude HD....is where it's at. Thank god you got into it finally.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 9, 2012)

Could have seriously done without the commentary.

Like seriously.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I would like them to HD the PS2 Suikoden games on PS3 just so I can get the damn games at a price that's not ridiculous.


 Fuckin A, man. 

I checked online and Suikoden III is selling for like 80000000 dollars. 


Rukia said:


> There is something wrong with your tv bro.


 She's almost as flat as Lyon, who is almost as flat as Lym. You're reading too many hentais.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2012)

Lol @ Mura. Just watched episode 19 with the Pageant. Lololol Yuu wanted to play the King's Game again with the chopsticks. And when Yukiko said "Sorry" on the stage, Yuu said, "No, it is my pleasure" and bowed to her. I was loling so hard. Also a huge fuck you to the Naoto tease.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol @ Mura. Just watched episode 19 with the Pageant. Lololol Yuu wanted to play the King's Game again with the chopsticks. And when Yukiko said "Sorry" on the stage, Yuu said, "No, it is my pleasure" and bowed to her. I was loling so hard. Also a huge fuck you to the Naoto tease.



Yeah, Naoto should've went on stage. That was a letdown. Your getting close to current now. I saw the raw of episode 22 last night, that battle was pretty good.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2012)

@ Episode 21

                        Looks like this show

  *puts on sunglasses* - 

  just got real


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fuckin A, man.
> 
> I checked online and Suikoden III is selling for like 80000000 dollars.


I know Suikoden 2 was pricey for a while.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh wow, fuck you CFW Arfoire in Neptunia Mk2. My party got one shotted. Every boss was a breeze up til that point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I know Suikoden 2 was pricey for a while.


 You can get decent used prices.

But the prices they're asking on them new... 

Suikoden I - 188.88
*Suikoden II - 749.99
*Suikoden III - 68.85
Suikoden V - 67.95


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> @ Episode 21
> 
> Looks like this show
> 
> ...



Now your where I'm at, waiting for episodes each week.

Well, I got other shows to keep me busy till then.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2012)

YES! I finished Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk2!

Now this is how the first one should of been. This is the best Idea Factory/Compile Heart game made. Now they need to build from this entry to make Mk3 even better! I would love to see some reviewers try to shit on this game...cause they can't. Its fucking awesome from a gameplay perspective and graphics are pretty ok coming from them. Only thing I see someone taking issues with is the actual characters, story, dialog and all that. Funny as hell for me and love the characters but I doubt anyone who is turned off by current anime tropes and all that will find anything interesting in that department. I finished the main story part in about 25 hours (I rushed) but there is a shit load of content, multiple endings (supposedly one is a super dark one actually) and all that to be had as well. 

Ok, time to move on to Asura's Wrath fully now. I figure I can finish this before ME3 comes in the mail.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> Now your where I'm at, waiting for episodes each week.
> 
> Well, I got other shows to keep me busy till then.



I have a couple of shows as well, plus finishing P4 (which I got full stats and 8 max rank links so far). Plus I have ME3 to start after. 



Esura said:


> YES! I finished Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk2!
> 
> Now this is how the first one should of been. This is the best Idea Factory/Compile Heart game made. Now they need to build from this entry to make Mk3 even better! I would love to see some reviewers try to shit on this game...cause they can't. Its fucking awesome from a gameplay perspective.
> 
> Ok, time to move on to Asura's Wrath fully now. I figure I can finish this before ME3 comes in the mail.



Asura's Wrath in HD should be nice eye candy.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2012)

My body is ready for Asura's Wrath....after work.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2012)

Watch that Esura. That is what I am feeling about Capcom right now. With SFxT. WATCH IT, you know bout Angry Joe. Do it. Or else. He took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 9, 2012)

First game I played in HD was dead space 2, def. looked awesome. Second game I played and am currently playing Record of Agarest War, so well thats a retro style game , but at least the spirtes look nice. 

Wow is MK2 that short or did you just play it alot, my copy came sometime last week in the mail. My grace f should also be coming.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

I might rent Asura's Wrath one day.


If nothing else to see how bad it is.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 9, 2012)

So many things I want to say about Phantasy Star Universe

so many things.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

Like what?


Say them.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Watch that Esura. That is what I am feeling about Capcom right now. With SFxT. WATCH IT, you know bout Angry Joe. Do it. Or else. He took the words out of my mouth.



I'll watch it when I get off but I'm just going to throw this out there. 

I love SFxT. I haven't played it online yet so I can't judge how it fairs online (heard it was shit though) but I love the characters, the graphics, the gameplay, all that despite the one framers.

The only reason I haven't played it as much as I want to because I'm trying to finish up these other games. Unlike a RPG or other type of games, its easier to go back and play fighters. 

So now I'll do Asura's Wrath, ME3, then Tales of Graces f (which considering my history with this series I won't finish due to length most likely), then go back to AC Brotherhood and finish it so I can play my Revelations, then just fighters, fighters, fighters, and more fighters.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> So many things I want to say about Phantasy Star Universe
> 
> so many things.



Say them, I want to know.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm gonna play Suikoden III after I beat Suikoden V.

What do you think about that?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2012)

FUCK FUCKITY FUCK 

NANAKO CHANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN in hospital. That's it, that mother fucker Nametame is gonna die. Don't even give a darn no more bout special ending or shit, w/e will make him die in the game or some shit like that, I am choosing that option.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 9, 2012)

Dude, I know how you feel but don't fuck up the true end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

Not sure what talking about.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 9, 2012)

god I love rumor demons.

Linda and her bouncables.

so big only way to describe them is enormous.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> Dude, I know how you feel but don't fuck up the true end.



Actually, now that I think about it. I have no idea how to get true ending.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 9, 2012)

I managed to get Mass Effect 3 *&* Tales of Graces F.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 9, 2012)

Did you import graces f because I thought the US release was next tuesday.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 9, 2012)

This is the legit article. The game store I go to tend to get games like these a week early.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 9, 2012)

Well son of a bitch, I wish I knew your store.


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2012)

PS3 version for ME and no collectors edition?

Tsk tsk Raidou 

Tell us if Graces sucks or not. 

I live in NYC too but I pre-ordered on Amazon.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well son of a bitch, I wish I knew your store.



You wish you were in NYC. We _always_ get big name games a week early.



> PS3 version for ME and no collectors edition?



They didn't have it.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 9, 2012)

The World said:


> PS3 version for ME and no collectors edition?
> 
> Tsk tsk Raidou



This.

Though I haven't even bothered to buy any version yet.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have my voodoo doll ready!! "come on ToG F" I want you to bomb so hard!!


anyway I am trying to find a way to play Suikoden series...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 9, 2012)

The World said:


> Tell us if Graces sucks or not.
> 
> I live in NYC too but I pre-ordered on Amazon.



I doubt it'll suck. Since I heard good things about it.

Damn, between ME3, ToGF, & Devil Survivor 2. I'm gonna be busy.

The store even had Yakuza Dead Souls and Silent Hill Downpour. Them shits are next on my list.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 9, 2012)

man I am taking p2 at a slow pace.

But I also have never felt so much for a NPC with no cutout as I do for you Toua Transvestite


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 9, 2012)

Ill just snipe a CE Mass Effect 3 that someone didnt pick up at one of my gamestops, every game every made always has someone that doesnt pick it up; that being said I still havent played more than a few minutes of one so I am in no rush to play it.

@zeni I am also curious what you have to say about PSU, I love the game, unlike past PSO games there was a real story, might shock some people that the original PS games actually  had stories if all they played were PSO, dont get me PSO is a fun multiplayer rpg but boring to play alone; my only gripe with PSU is that the story is left really open and I dont know how much Ambition and PSP 1 and 2 contribute

@Radio and world, did you score the zelda poster if you live in NYC, they gave it away with the Skyward sword bundle at the nintendo store


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2012)

Dude, WHY THE FUCK are they making a Batman movie tie in game? WHY? FOR WHAT REASON would they want to screw with the Arkham series. Why even bother making shit?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 9, 2012)

Tales of Graces F is shaping up to be my most favorite Tales game and looks like easily the best Tales game, period. The characters are very well written and it has some damn good character development. Asbel is a likable character and complete polar opposite of Luke Fon Fabre. Near the end of the first arc before the time skip he did a nasty mistake. So he took responsibility of what happened.

Also liking Asbel's outfit post-time skip.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2012)

Better then Vesperia? Hummm maybe I should try it then. I remember working in NYC gaming store. I got games almost a week or two early


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 9, 2012)

The game made the characters when they were children actually be 3-dimensional and can hold their own. Yeah.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 9, 2012)

There are other tales games that haven't made it over here too so I won't say that yet about graces. Theres Tales of Xillia, Tales of Hearts, Tales of Rebirth, Tales of Innocence.  I'm not gonna have the money to get Tales of graces f right now anyway so I'll have no way of knowing how good this is. I like Tales of hearts main character myself and his character design.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 10, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Better then Vesperia? Hummm maybe I should try it then. I remember working in NYC gaming store. I got games almost a week or two early



Was Vesperia your favorite too? For me it will take a damn good character to top Yuri.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2012)

Yuri my bro. Yep Vesperia is by FAR my favorite tales.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Haven't played a Tales game before. These games remind me of a game I enjoyed called Radiata Stories made by Tri-Ace. If Tales of Xilla is localized, theres a small chance I might pick it up. It looks cool.

Hows the gameplay? From what I've seen, its not kingdom hearts, but its not turn based either. Again it reminds me of Radiata Stories and .hack titles. (go party systems, woot woot!)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 10, 2012)

Tales of Graces F's combat is a mix between Tales of Symphonia in movement and Tales of Destiny (PS2) combat system. Essentially comboing out the ass and Blast Caliburs.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 10, 2012)

Ixquic battle.

That appearance

Dat Tatsuya bomb disabling

dat child suicide bombing

dat maya 

DAT MAYA

DAT MAYA


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2012)

UltimateFighter1 said:


> Again it reminds me of Radiata Stories and .hack titles. (go party systems, woot woot!)



Tales is more akin to star ocean 3.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Tales is more akin to star ocean 3.



More like Star Ocean is akin to Tales.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Yuri my bro. Yep Vesperia is by FAR my favorite tales.



I loved ToV with a passion. The characters (love me the Judith/Raven dynamic), the story wasn't too shabby either. A few times I think that it tugged on my heartstrings. The funny thing is people kept saying to me when I played it years ago, that it looked too kiddy and juvenile. They didn't know shit bout the game and I /spat on them for it. It can be goofy at times (Karol sometimes can get annoying) but all in all it was a tight package. Gave you some bang for your buck because it was pretty damn long too, esp if you went for all the achieves and special bosses, titles and costumes. Not only that, but the whole co-op on couch thing was pretty pro. I would have my girl play as Estelle or Rita and we would tag team that game like a pro.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> More like Star Ocean is akin to Tales.



He doesn't know that


----------



## Esura (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey Mura, check dis out.


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 10, 2012)

> Only 1 left in stock--order soon.



Well shit, he better order soon then.


----------



## Esura (Mar 10, 2012)

I doubt he'd get it. I sure as hell wouldn't but I just wanted to show him anyways.

I love statues but I wish they were like under 100 bucks though. I saw a wicked Saber and Rin Tohsaka statue that was like 500 a piece. Fuck that .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 10, 2012)

Symphonia is still my favorite by far, but I have it and Vesperia in my top ten.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hey Mura, check dis out.



Thats what I'm talking about, dat Asagi.

Though damn, I wish I could get it.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2012)

> More like Star Ocean is akin to Tales



 the original Star Ocean was excellent but then so was the original tales... although I do feel like Star Ocean the last hope was a poor mans Tales game


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 10, 2012)

I prefer the character design and over visual style of tales to most other series


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 10, 2012)

Playing Tales of Heroes and using Farah, fucking godly and I love the combo I'm using.

Sazanka>Hienrenkyaku>Yousoushuugeki>Soudou Shouteiha

I just opned the Tales of Graces girl, I didn't get a good look at her name but with the graces talk I'm eager to try her out.:33


----------



## Esura (Mar 11, 2012)

I finished Asura's Wrath. Couldn't be arsed to play through the game again to get S ranks for the secret ending though so I Youtubed it.

Why did they do that shit!? I HATE when games end on cliffhangers, one of my biggest pet peeves this gen. Now I'll have to buy that DLC that's supposed to be from episode 19 to 22 to get proper conclusion.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> I finished Asura's Wrath. Couldn't be arsed to play through the game again to get S ranks for the secret ending though so I Youtubed it.
> 
> Why did they do that shit!? I HATE when games end on cliffhangers, one of my biggest pet peeves this gen. Now I'll have to buy that DLC that's supposed to be from episode 19 to 22 to get proper conclusion.



lol more DLC huh. 

In tales of heroes I tried out Graces Cheria Barnes. She uses daggers and she controls areas of enemys very well. Love her lightning blaster arte though I still love farah in that game.:33


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> I finished Asura's Wrath. Couldn't be arsed to play through the game again to get S ranks for the secret ending though so I Youtubed it.
> 
> Why did they do that shit!? I HATE when games end on cliffhangers, one of my biggest pet peeves this gen. Now I'll have to buy that DLC that's supposed to be from episode 19 to 22 to get proper conclusion.



That is Capcom for you man.


----------



## Esura (Mar 11, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> That is Capcpom for you man.



Fixed.

They had a perfectly good ending and they fucked it up with the secret ending. Poor Mithra, bitch can't catch a break huh? Was in bondage and used as a Duracell battery for the bitch ass deities for like 12 millenia or some shit like that, then gets saved, and is now being possessed by a fucking spider that's supposed to be the true god.

Asura got trolled hard.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2012)

So you playing ME2 again eh? Going for no deaths on final mission to have everyone for ME3?


----------



## Esura (Mar 11, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So you playing ME2 again eh? Going for no deaths on final mission to have everyone for ME3?



Nope. I pretty much got the perfect save for ME3 actually with all characters saved on my first go, just one problem.

I'm using default John Shepard, and I only used the default because it was taking me too long to make a decent black face in the creator. Also, I keep hearing that Tali commits suicide if you leave her for someone else and I resumed my 'lationship with Liara in Lair of the Shadow Broker and I want to stick with Liara.

I really don't fill arsed to go through all this again as a male Shep either so I'm going to create a fem Shep. Default fem Shep looks sexy in ME3 though. ME character creators suck balls though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 11, 2012)

So about 15 minutes ago I called my local gamestop to ask if they got tales of Graces f in stock. The guy tells me that they'll have it in stock on tuesday. Then it occurs to me that Raidou got it early because he lives in the city.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2012)

NYC shops get the game Friday's sometimes the week before or Mondays. Once in awhile they get it like the Tuesday before but that doesn't happen often.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2012)

Esura you friend spoiler. I hate your ass right now.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey guys can you help me decide on my next RPG to get, I finished recently FF13-2 and im planning on getting a new rpg for wii or ps3. But can only buy one so what would you suggest?

- Tales of Graces f (PS3)
- The Last Story (Wii)
- Xenoblade (Wii)

From what Ive seen so far tales and last story looks better that xenoblade but don't know. Haven't research the story of the games only gameplay to not get spoiled. By the way love rpg's with good story's


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Hey guys can you help me decide on my next RPG to get, I finished recently FF13-2 and im planning on getting a new rpg for wii or ps3. But can only buy one so what would you suggest?
> 
> - Tales of Graces f (PS3)
> - The Last Story (Wii)
> ...


 People in here are going to say Tales of Graces F  but Xenoblade is the best JRPG of the 3 so go for that imo...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm a tales guy so I would say to pick up graces f. Xenoblade sounds like it'll be good but graces f is around the corner.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 11, 2012)

Graces then Xenoblade.


----------



## Esura (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok, I bought Queen's Blade season 1 and 2 on Blu Ray for collection's sake.

I'm considering going for K-On next with the last bit of tax money I got.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 11, 2012)

You should get that Luka figure that I linked you to.


----------



## Esura (Mar 11, 2012)

I...don't even know who she is. She's hot though.

I think I'm going to go for K-On. I need that shit on my beautiful TV asap.

So far I got a 32" HDTV, Mass Effect 3 CE, Tales of Graces f (preordered), Asura's Wrath, Assassin's Creed Revelation, preordered Assassin's Creed III (for the steel case), payed off some bills dumb early so its out of sight and mind, gave my mom and dad a grand just because I wuv them, bought Queen's Blade season 1 and 2, and now I'm going to spend about 90 on K-On!. I also ordered a bunch of food in between too for like a week instead of cooking and I treated some chicks out to a night at Applebees.

I had fun Mr. Tax Money. See you next year! 

I did better with my money than most. I handled my business first (bills and all that) then I blew it all.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 11, 2012)

She is a Vocaloid, my favorite one too.


----------



## Esura (Mar 11, 2012)

There is more than just Hatsune Miku in Vocaloid? 

I thought Miku was _the_ Vocaloid.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2012)

Well I think that buying some chicks some food counts as bills too, so you ok.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> There is more than just Hatsune Miku in Vocaloid?



You bet your ass there is more vocaloids than Hatsune Miku. Luka's my girl though.

[YOUTUBE]A7obN3m8nWc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]-dd4HqNOA4U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Mar 12, 2012)

Finally after like 6 years, I watched Ghost in the Shell. It's better than 99% of anime today, I give it a solid 9/10.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2012)

Movie? yes. The anime series, overrated as hell. Just my opinion though. And Xenoblades sounds the best by far of JRPG this gen. So that one. I'm getting it and Last Story. Graces pick up down the line when cheap.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes the movie.


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Finally after like 6 years, I watched Ghost in the Shell. It's better than 99% of anime today, I give it a solid 9/10.



I'm glad to hear you liked it. It really is a classic.



crazymtf said:


> Movie? yes. The anime series, overrated as hell. Just my opinion though. And Xenoblades sounds the best by far of JRPG this gen. So that one. I'm getting it and Last Story. Graces pick up down the line when cheap.



Ehhh the anime is pretty good. Overrated? I dunno maybe, probably.

Still better than alot of anime that's out.

This year does seem like the year of JRPG comebacks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 12, 2012)

Stand Alone Complex is definitely a great watch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2012)

Interesting Tales of Graces F is getting mixed reviews, I though it was the best in the series.. oh well, maybe my voodoo doll is working.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 12, 2012)

Someone still judges games by reviews?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Someone still judges games by reviews?


 depend of the game or series...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Someone still judges games by reviews?



I find it ridiculous as well. Nice majikoi set by the way.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> I find it ridiculous as well. Nice majikoi set by the way.



again depend of the game or series.

for example; Tales of Graces F, Vs series and Tekken series.. I am old and wise. I learned the hard way..

Edit: I did play a couple of new series because of reviews. Uncharted and Infamous series.. I didn't like Uncharted so the system is not perfect by all means..


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 12, 2012)

Just watching some gameplay video footage gives you a better picture than reading most of the reviews. Then you have much more diversified players opinions from which you can also judge how good is the game in question. 

You just need to pay more attention to the minority too as in the case with reviews sometimes people make big deal of some insignificant flaws or contentrate on unnecessary points.


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2012)

That's gameplay.

If the story is complete shit or there's bugs or the gameplay changes halfway through the game, reviews can tell you that and see if you should completely avoid said bullshit.

Either that or not spend 60 bucks and wait for it to drop in price.

If a game usually gets between a 7-8 I wait for it to drop to 20.

If it gets a 9-10 I buy it day one.

If it gets less than a 7, I usually avoid altogether.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Just watching some gameplay video footage gives you a better picture than reading most of the reviews. Then you have much more diversified players opinions from which you can also judge how good is the game in question.
> 
> You just need to pay more attention to the minority too as in the case with reviews* sometimes people make big deal of some insignificant flaws or contentrate on unnecessary points.*


 I agree with that but I also do what you just said. I watch footage/reviews, read reviews and blogs if I am not sure of a game... Now more than never we have more tools to have an impression of a X game..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Speaking of shit nobody cares about...


I'm clocked in at 30 hours in Suikoden V. Shit, this game is addicting. More so that I remember it being.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 12, 2012)

If you know a reviewers taste, it can be a good benchmark to help judge for yourself before a purchase.


Octopus(i?) are gay.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2012)

*The horrible truth of Metacritic scores and sales*

The following commentary come from EEDAR's Geoffrey Zatkin...

- titles rated below 80 sell poorly
- average review score is around the 68-71 out of 100 range
- these games rarely sell over 100,000 copies.
- using the 3-month average sales of titles in 2011, games in the 70-79 range sold only 62,000 units
- 60-69 range sold roughly 57,000 units 
- 1,024 games were rated at 50 or below last year
- these titles average 30,000 units in 3-month sales
- 216 games rated at 90 or above in 2011
- these titles saw average sales of 700,000 units
- 80-89 rated games saw a 3-month average drops to 236,000 units



That is reality... my biggest issue with Metacritic is that everybody is part of that. A limit of sites and magazines should be established.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

I only trust user reviews.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I only trust user reviews.


 depend... if there is not an agenda against that game.


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I only trust user reviews.



Users can be just as stupid and untrustworthy as critics...............unless.........



Gnome said:


> If you know a reviewers taste, it can be a good benchmark to help judge for yourself before a purchase.
> 
> 
> Octopus(i?) are gay.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 12, 2012)

I usually use the sites RPG Gamer & rpg fan for reviews... and xplay to see a breakdown


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Well some users are stupid, this is true. What I normally do is take a composite of user reviews and see which ones sound good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well some users are stupid, this is true. What I normally do is take a composite of user reviews and see which ones sound good.


 you have to read between the lines..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Read between the fingers.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> You bet your ass there is more vocaloids than Hatsune Miku. Luka's my girl though.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]A7obN3m8nWc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-dd4HqNOA4U[/YOUTUBE]







But speaking of reviews, I don't rely on reviews for anything other than just getting insight on a user's experience. I've been burned a bit too much by following reviews so I usually make my own judgement now when it comes to games regardless of recommendations, reviews or whatever.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2012)

Fuck I put 70+ hours into P4, and it is still going. OMG HURRY UP I wanna play ME3 damnit.

Also, Esura, paste a SS of your Femshep.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

How you do that?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2012)

Press the "Print Screen" Button, somewhere near your scroll lock button. Then alt tab, go onto Paint and hit Ctrl+V.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> But speaking of reviews, I don't rely on reviews for anything other than just getting insight on a user's experience. *I've been burned a bit too much by following reviews* so I usually make my own judgement now when it comes to games regardless of recommendations, reviews or whatever.


 examples Esura?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Why did the giant-ass moogle crush that marble?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 12, 2012)

User reviews although some are good.. users can get extremely biased.. look at MW3 & ME3 reviews... since when does having day one DLC impacts the actual review of the core game


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2012)

I actually like Gametrailers reviews and AngryJoe's reviews, that's bout it. 

And for some reason I thought you were playing it on PC Esu.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why did the giant-ass moogle crush that marble?



No prize fo u


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> User reviews although some are good.. users can get extremely biased.. look at MW3 & ME3 reviews... since when does having day one DLC impacts the actual review of the core game


 MW3 is horrible tho, I dunno ME3 that said DLC should impact reviews...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]iuu1i1Bl2eY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Mar 12, 2012)

well I just jizzed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No prize fo u


 That's just fucked up. 


Trying to recruit that giant turtle in Suikoden seems like too much trouble. I'm amazed I actually did it the first time. 

Guess I had more patience back then.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 12, 2012)

Dat Joker

Dat Maya

Dat Tatsuya

Dat Katsuya

Dat Baofu

Dat Callisto


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2012)

I bet they are going to redo the opening to EP like they did with IS.

That would be cool.

I still think the original opening to IS is better than the new one but damn I like looking at the cinematics.

I also like in the PSP version you can view both. Atlus does right by it's people.

Then again a full on remake would have been better too.


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Dat Joker
> 
> Dat Maya
> 
> ...



Dat Velvet music

Dat beautifully haunting melody


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

And I really wanted to recruit that white snake.


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2012)

Bitches don't know bout dat Nyarlathotep swag



Bitches don't know bout dat Rape face swag



Look at how much Maya enjoys it. 

Tears of joy.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 12, 2012)

Instead we get these guys



How do you go from this to that?


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey dat Akihiko and Mitsuru got some swag. 

Persona 2 clearly resides in the heavens though

While P3 and 4 reside in............


----------



## zenieth (Mar 12, 2012)

I had real hope in P3 for an unbelievably dark game. Starting with a bitch trying to self terminate in the opening movie.

Why didn't they just make Yukari or the whole cast suicidal instead of this evoker shit


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2012)

If Yukari killed herself in the very beginning P3 would have gotten a 10/10 from me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

snake snake snake


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 12, 2012)

> Why didn't they just make Yukari or the whole cast suicidal instead of this evoker shit



The fact that they need a method to summon in general instead doing so at will.



They would've gotten shot in Persona 1 & 2 if they attempted summoning like that. And remember where Personas actually give a strength boost allowing characters to physically take on demons and tanks and shit?


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2012)

Weak wills need motivation.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2012)

What is with you all wanting dark, suicidal games? Is that what turns you on? More suicides and death?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

The World said:


> Hey dat Akihiko and Mitsuru got some swag.
> 
> Persona 2 clearly resides in the heavens though
> 
> While P3 and 4 reside in............



Can't beat this swag.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone else getting painfully tired of the Velvet Room theme? Remix that bitch or something.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What is with you all wanting dark, suicidal games? Is that what turns you on? More suicides and death?



LOL

Not going to lie, I like my light hearted games. I'd be ok with more games that is as goofy as Neptunia MK2. I don't mind darker games but if it ends on a darker note it leaves a sour taste in my mouth....like NTR hentai doujins.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> Can't beat this swag.







> Anyone else getting painfully tired of the Velvet Room theme? Remix that bitch or something.



The shit _*has*_ remixed for each game.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> Anyone else getting painfully tired of the Velvet Room theme? Remix that bitch or something.



...It is remixed.

There's like 9 versions of it


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> LOL
> 
> Not going to lie, I like my light hearted games. I'd be ok with more games that is as goofy as Neptunia MK2.



Fucking Mura, knows that swag. Dude, like serious, every time someone says something like P2 was better, keeps saying shit bout it being darker and more suicidal and shit. That does not make me want to buy the game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fucking Mura, knows that swag. Dude, like serious, every time someone says something like P2 was better, keeps saying shit bout it being darker and more suicidal and shit. That does not make me want to buy the game.



It's darker but suicidal is supposed P3's motif but real bad at it.

But if a dark game is reason you won't buy it, well, tough luck. 

I just hate shit misleading people into thinking what the series is (P3 & 4) as opposed to what it really supposed to be (P1 & 2).


----------



## zenieth (Mar 12, 2012)

P2 isn't more suicidal

P2 is darker but it's not suicide based.

The reason it's better isn't due to how dark it is.

The reason it's better is due to how exceptional the story and characters are.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

Having swag and being a badass while not giving a fuck are two very different things.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The shit _*has*_ remixed for each game.





zenieth said:


> ...It is remixed.
> 
> There's like 9 versions of it



Seriously? They sound like exactly the same.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Fucking Mura, knows that swag. Dude, like serious, every time someone says something like P2 was better, keeps saying shit bout it being darker and more suicidal and shit. That does not make me want to buy the game.


P2IS is a great game regardless of its themes and to be fair, the entirety of the SMT series, mainline or not, is built on being dark and macabre so its understandable for the fans to be like that.

But I noticed how a lot of people want _all_ RPGs to be dark and gritty and shit....no fuck them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> Having swag and being a badass while not giving a fuck are two very different things.







> P2IS is a great game regardless of its themes and to be fair, the entirety of the SMT series, mainline or not, is built on being dark and macabre so its understandable for the fans to be like that.
> 
> But I noticed how a lot of people want all RPGs to be dark and gritty and shit....no fuck them.



There's a difference from being dark and building upon it well.

P3 is dark but crap at it.

Devil Survivor is dark but well built. The game has situations that go from bad to worse and doesn't screw that up.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> But I noticed how a lot of people want _all_ RPGs to be dark and gritty and shit....no fuck them.



That is what I am getting at. I can understand a couple of series being dark, but then some more series come out, and I hear people say things like "It would have been better if it was darker", or "If it was darker, I would buy it."


----------



## zenieth (Mar 12, 2012)

I have no problem with a light hearted Persona game, just give me one with a meaty story and you've got my money, which is a problem of P3 and 4.

They've got great casts and battle mechanics but the story is smoke and mirrors


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

From what I played of P1, 2IS, 3, and 4....I highly prefer the characters of 4 personally.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 12, 2012)

Yu is the king when he tries

Tatsuya just magnetically attracts bitches.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2012)

Yu doesn't even have to try and he gets bitches all over him (anime).


----------



## zenieth (Mar 12, 2012)

telling someone to come over is effort. 

When I mean nothing I mean NOT A THING


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

P4 got the cutest bitches in the series by far too.

Chie > Maya

Come at me bro.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> P4 got the cutest bitches in the series by far too.



Cute yes, but the hottest for me is Mitsuru.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> P4 got the cutest bitches in the series by far too.
> 
> Chie > Maya
> 
> Come at me bro.



Lisa > Chie

and Maya's tits > everyone


----------



## zenieth (Mar 12, 2012)

And Esua

finish your god damn persona before you come in here talking about characters.

Discussing best personalities of characters in a game that's character focused without even getting 1/2 way through


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2012)

Quick post some hot bitches Lisa and Yukino pics

Rise and Chie are pretty cute tho


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

zenieth said:


> And Esua
> 
> finish your god damn persona before you come in here talking about characters.
> 
> Discussing best personalities of characters in a game that's character focused without even getting 1/2 way through



But I want to be apart of the festivities too. 

I just said I preferred P4's characters from what I've played of all the Persona games, never said they were out right better. I made sure I worded it with care so it doesn't bite me in the ass down the line. And anyone could judge the appearance of the characters in terms of attractiveness without being far. Its just appearances. 

Anyone getting Graces f (yup changing subjects)?


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

Fuck it, I'm not going through ME2 again. I'm just going to fuck shit up with John Shepard in ME3...whenever Prestige comes with my fucking mail.

Also, I'm going to start working on my first review in ages! Neptunia MK2!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

You guys talking about Persona again?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2012)

You still haven't learned that this is the Persona thread yet, CMX?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> Anyone getting Graces f (yup changing subjects)?



My friend is gonna grab it tomorrow then us two and two others and gonna 4 player that bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You still haven't learned that this is the Persona thread yet, CMX?


 I am slowly catching on to that fact. 


But I will continue my counter-assault by posting more Suikoden stuff. 


I am experimenting in rune setups. I think having one or two defenders and a few long-range guys with nothing but power runes and fury runes on might be fun.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> My friend is gonna grab it tomorrow then us two and two others and gonna 4 player that bitch.


Does it have online? Cause I want to play with you guys. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I am slowly catching on to that fact.
> 
> 
> But I will continue my counter-assault by posting more Suikoden stuff.
> ...


Fuck Suikoden. Rather just see them talk about Persona or go offtopic instead.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey, what should I name a reviewing blog? Should I just call it Unlimited Esura Works or something else....hmmm...


----------



## zenieth (Mar 12, 2012)

>banned sites
>Unlimited Esura Works

sure go for it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> Does it have online? Cause I want to play with you guys.



Don't think it has online but we were doing local co-op anyway.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2012)

I got together with my brothers the other day to co-op dat Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

zenieth said:


> >banned sites
> >Unlimited Esura Works
> 
> sure go for it.


Banned sites?

What do you mean by that?



Mura said:


> Don't think it has online but we were doing local co-op anyway.



.....

No one I know likes RPGs. That fucking sucks....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> Does it have online? Cause I want to play with you guys.
> 
> 
> Fuck Suikoden. Rather just see them talk about Persona or go offtopic instead.


 No.

FUCK YOU!! 


Suikoden is one of the premiere RPG series. There aren't very many other ones out there that stack up.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> .....
> 
> No one I know likes RPGs. That fucking sucks....



There, there.

We'll get together on an RPG at some point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

I want to get together with some ladies to play some RPG's.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> There, there.
> 
> We'll get together on an RPG at some point.



All my friends and elder brothers like playing is fighters or sports games (which I don't play). 

My brother annoys the ever loving fuck out of me when I play him in SFxT. He picks Ken and just jump back or forward all day. He plays the exact same fucking way he did back on ST when I was a kid whereas I've gotten a better grasp of fighters over the years. He still only use the fucking medium and hard punches and kicks, blame the game for when I land a combo that...I knew was going to land from day one. It....ugh....

I actually feel disgusted that I used to lose to them constantly when I was a kid.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> All my friends and elder brothers like playing is fighters or sports games (which I don't play).
> 
> My brother annoys the ever loving fuck out of me when I play him in SFxT. He picks Ken and just jump back or forward all day. He plays the exact same fucking way he did back on ST when I was a kid whereas I've gotten a better grasp of fighters over the years. He still only use the fucking medium and hard punches and kicks, blame the game for when I land a combo that...I knew was going to land from day one. It....ugh....
> 
> I actually feel disgusted that I used to lose to them constantly when I was a kid.



Your lucky you have a brother that plays games with you. I have two older sisters and they're in no way interested in games. A lonely, youngest child is what I am.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2012)

Ya'll punks need to be like me, have 7 siblings, and they all play video games.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> Your lucky you have a brother that plays games with you. I have two older sisters and they're in no way interested in games. A lonely, youngest child is what I am.



As far as games are concerned, fighters are the only thing I had in common with them. They hate RPGs and like to hate on any anime that wasn't like Dragon Ball Z. Had it not been for my father, I would have not been exposed to a variety of games, animes, comics and mangas as I have now. My brothers also only listened to the current rap (well was current) whereas my dad exposed me to older music of different genres. My brothers are almost 20 years older than me so I wasn't influenced by my siblings as much as the average person with their siblings.

Shit I'm more like my dad then my elder brother. I should of been the junior.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lost Oydessy is slowly getting better.

Only Suikoden game i played was one where you are a sea fighter in training, get betrayed by your friend because of an odd rune and then you have to recruit people with a ship that moves slower than a snail covered in molasses with random encounters up the ass. Honestly, it wasn't that bad, but I'll emu Sui 1 if i can.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

That was the worst in the series, man. 

Suikoden IV, that is.


You should play Suikoden III, V, and II. Possibly in that order.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 12, 2012)

Really? It wasn't too bad, but it seemed pretty generic. I've played worse...:shrug


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah, it's the worst in the entire series.

I didn't even finish that one.

I would rank the series as such:

Suikoden III (though right now I'm leaning toward V)
Suikoden V
Suikoden II
Suikoden Tactics
Suikoden I
Suikoden IV

I haven't played the DS one.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

Playing Tales of Eternia currently and I love fighting with Farah. She is getting up there as one of my favorite characters next to Tear.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> Playing Tales of Eternia currently and I love fighting with Farah. She is getting up there as one of my favorite characters next to Tear.


ToE is boss, I love all the characters in there..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> ToE is boss, I love all the characters in there..



They seem pretty good so far. Reid is continuously hungry though.



I came.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Eternia? Not sure if I ever played that one.


I'll just assume it's identical to the 30 other Tales games I did play.


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> Playing Tales of Eternia currently and I love fighting with Farah. She is getting up there as one of my favorite characters next to Tear.



TOE is the first Tales game I played. 

Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 12, 2012)

Before work, paid off my Graces f. they actually bought more retail spots in Gamestop for Abyss 3ds and Graces F. Im pretty stocked. Held my copy today. picking it up tomorrow


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2012)

Dat Estelle............

...................
..........
....


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

Here is my review if anyone wants to read.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 12, 2012)

>Esua captions

I think I've formed my opinion


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

See, witty captions is going to be my new review schtick.

I think my next review won't be as long. I went on too long on this one. 

Next I'll do Asura's Wrath next.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

You making me wanna play this game esura. I still gotta play the first one though. I know its not a direct sequel but it still doesn't sit right with me skipping the first.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2012)

Where is the TLR version? Too lazy to read. Either that or you can read it to me Esu.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm telling you, do it Mura. I'd think you'd like it. Not sure about others on here though.

Ge-Ge is too cute.

And you might as well ignore the first one. Trust me, its not necessary. MK2 is more of a freaking reboot than a sequel.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Where is the TLR version? Too lazy to read. Either that or you can read it to me Esu.



Go ahead and read it. It won't kill you.

It was actually much, much longer than that. I cut quite a bit of the story and character discussion cause it was too spoilery.

My next reviews will be shorter though.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2012)

I asked this chick at my job today if I could use my 10% store discount, but on her personal services. :ho Then she said, "maybe". Was the highlight of my day.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 12, 2012)

Suave steve over here ain't ya.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dat Estelle............
> 
> ...................
> ..........
> ....



Graces having dat Cheria



And Pascal's not so bad, if she wasn't batshit


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2012)

Cheria looks like Rise.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2012)

Lol, a quick question about Graces f.  Does the game have a hard optional boss such as Nebilim from TotA?  I tried her on Unkown and that was pretty much the last time I will face that character on that difficulty.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

Why are Tales bitches so cute?

Tommorrow...fuck ME3 (came in the mail earlier) its going to be all about that Graces f son!


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I asked this chick at my job today if I could use my 10% store discount, but on her personal services. :ho Then she said, "maybe". Was the highlight of my day.



Wait, if you don't mind me asking, where do you work?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

Graces f got some cute girls, no doubt.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

I can't wait til my K-On and Queen Blade stuff comes in the mail. I'm going to do reviews on animes I watch too, cause I'm boss like that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

First anime you gonna review?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 12, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, a quick question about Graces f.  Does the game have a hard optional boss such as Nebilim from TotA?  I tried her on Unkown and that was pretty much the last time I will face that character on that difficulty.



Yes you have bonus bosses.



Esura said:


> Why are Tales bitches so cute?
> 
> Tommorrow...fuck ME3 (came in the mail earlier) its going to be all about that Graces f son!



I have ME3 on the back burner as well. Though I have to wait till I restart and beat ME2. I'm letting Kaiden live.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

K-ON! first. Then Queen's Blade. I have to work when Queen's Blade comes in but I'll be off by the time K-ON comes in.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I have ME3 on the back burner as well. Though I have to wait till I restart and beat ME2.* I'm letting Kaiden live.*



Me too! I was going femShep in ME2 to carry into ME3. My Asian Infiltrator Rin Shepard is going to be all Paragon and Liara's fuck buddy. Going Infiltrator after hearing how Soldier class got nerfed and I refuse to go Adapt becase I want Liara in my team all the time. I haven't played ME1 but just my time with Ashley in ME2 made me hate her so she gotta go.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2012)

Esura, a quick question but have the entire seasons of K-On been released before Bandai Ent. was ended?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

Bandai ent. released the first season while the second season has been licensed by sentai filmworks.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

Yup, but not in a complete set. I essentially paid between 20 to 30 bucks for each one of the four Blu-ray volumes, each one only has like four episodes.

I doubt there would be a second season release of K-On considering that Bandai is supposedly getting out of the localizing anime game.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> Bandai ent. released the first season while *the second season has been licensed by sentai filmworks.*



Oh....YEEEAAAHHH!!!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

Not to mention K-On has two OVAs and a movie that was just recently released.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

Niiice. All dat shit on my 32" baby, all dat Mio goodness!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> Bandai ent. released the first season while the second season has been licensed by sentai filmworks.



That's cool to hear.  Looking at my watch, I'm under twelve hours away from Gamestop opening up then I can get my copy of Tales of Graces f that I preordered.  

Lol, well since Bandai Ent. has stopped releasing anime, I'm hoping that some of the older licences are picked up.  I would like to see a re-release of Overman and Betterman.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2012)

Overman and Betterman? What's that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2012)

Two older series from Bandia Ent.  Others included Outlaw Star, Cowboy Bebop, and the Big O to name a few.

Overman King Gainer and Betterman are mech shows.  The former has the lead mech dancing the monkey at the show's Op.  That mech has been in a few of the current Super Robot Taisen games.

Betterman is a mech/psychological horror series that has the title character change into a monster/dragon type creature aftering eating the seeds of a flower that is grown from a human body.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 13, 2012)

Betterman is the Dark Sequel to the hot blooded GaoGaiGar


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Two older series from Bandia Ent.  Others included Outlaw Star, Cowboy Bebop, and the Big O to name a few.
> 
> Overman King Gainer and Betterman are mech shows.  The former has the lead mech dancing the monkey at the show's Op.  That mech has been in a few of the current Super Robot Taisen games.
> 
> Betterman is a mech/psychological horror series that has *the title character change into a monster/dragon type creature aftering eating the seeds of a flower that is grown from a human body.*


LOL wut?


zenieth said:


> Betterman is the Dark Sequel to the hot blooded *GaoGaiGar*



ugh....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> LOL wut?
> 
> 
> ugh....



Lol, it's hard to explain.  
Here is the wiki for it:


As for it being a sequel to Gaogaigar, it's not.  The series does occur in the same universe/continuity as Gaogaigar but that's threw some of the secondary and minor characters.  Think Outlaw Star and Angel Links.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait, if you don't mind me asking, where do you work?



I am the tech guy at Office Depot.

Also, ME3 is also on backburner until I finish P4 and now my brother wants to play the new Naruto fighter that comes out 2morrow. I am trying to decide whether I should continue and use the save file from ME2 or start new, cuz I want a femshep and wanna sex up some other females.


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, it's hard to explain.
> Here is the wiki for it:
> 
> 
> As for it being a sequel to Gaogaigar, it's not.  The series does occur in the same universe/continuity as Gaogaigar but that's threw some of the secondary and minor characters.  Think Outlaw Star and Angel Links.


Eh, sounds interesting.

I somewhat heard of Outlaw Star but never heard of Angel Links. Man, I need to watch more animes. 



Lee Min Jung said:


> I am the tech guy at Office Depot.
> 
> Also, ME3 is also on backburner until I finish P4 and now my brother wants to play the new Naruto fighter that comes out 2morrow. I am trying to decide whether I should continue and use the save file from ME2 or start new, *cuz I want a femshep and wanna sex up some other females.*


We must be twins or something. 

I love this steel case for ME3 though. Wish femShep was on the front though.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2012)

Shit, I can't wait to pirate the shit out of that movie. Hurry the fuck up.


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2012)

That's....dope as fuck. Count me in.

I love the Kenshin manga. Never finished it or read all of it though due to my comic book store is crazy and not stocking the right volumes. I own like a bunch of the earlier volumes, then a bunch of the last ones (including the final one) so needless to say I'm confused on a lot of events that happened in the middle.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2012)

Go rewatch Rurouni Kenshin, up to the end of the Shishio arc then stop. And on the way to that end arc, skip the filler, and you are set.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty big video game collection here.
[YOUTUBE]NCurjL2GNeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2012)

That....makes my collection look like child's play.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol I see all those games, then I see a shit TV there. Wonder if he plays the games on that tv.


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey! I was gaming on a similar shit TV just a few days ago my damn self.  

I played 75% of Neptunia MK2 in SD.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2012)

You know what I am talking about. With his 1000's of games, you would think he would cut down on a few games to buy an HD tv. Although, I wonder what will happen to all those games once they get rid of them from his house.....Wonder if he lives in the ATL area.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 13, 2012)

No he doesn't use that TV lol. The thing doesn't even look hooked up. Also that was a shortened video, the actual one is a half hour long.

[YOUTUBE]0t7lKiz2uZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Mar 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Shit, I can't wait to pirate the shit out of that movie. Hurry the fuck up.



HORRY SHIT I WANT NAO!!!


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Shit, I can't wait to pirate the shit out of that movie. Hurry the fuck up.



HITOKIRI BATTOUSAI!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e58S2n5Ue64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 13, 2012)

Just got graces  but now I gotta wait til I get home


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a video game collection, but I'm willing to sell it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2012)

Eh, I'm not liking Blogspot. Don't like all this stuff tied to my Gmail/Google Account.

I'll probably skiddadle on to wordpress for my reviews


----------



## Gnome (Mar 13, 2012)

Wordpress does have more functionality too, it takes longer to figure it all out though.


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2012)

Eh, it doesn't intimidate me. I love a challenge.

Well, time to close up the other blog...after I finish watching L&O SVU.


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2012)

Free > you


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 13, 2012)

So yeah, with all the K-On talk last night I decided I'm gonna start watching that soon. I've never seen it though I was talking like I did last night. I first gotta finish Tiger & Bunny before that. I'm hearing nothing but good things from it so I'm gonna get that done. Seen the first two episodes so far and its got my interest.


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, we gonna turn this thread into the K-On and Queen's Blade talk right here right here.


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2012)

No                                .


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2012)

The World said:


> HITOKIRI BATTOUSAI!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e58S2n5Ue64[/YOUTUBE]



AWESOOOOOOOOOME 

Saito: "Battosai!"


----------



## Gnome (Mar 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah, we gonna turn this thread into the K-On and Queen's Blade talk right here right here.



YEAH!

I'll start.









Fuck that shit.


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2012)

K-On is basically the even gayer lolicon version of Haruhi Sumiziya (or whatever the fuck it's called) right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 13, 2012)

Queen's Blade is ultra trash... I can't believe that shit still alive and who ever gave that a green light should be shoot..


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2012)

Ouch...Queen's Blade is one my my favorite animes and I like what I saw of K-On so I bought the Blu-rays for both of these.

Oh, I finished transfering everthing over from the other blog! 

Now I need to work on a badass theme. I haven't coded anything in ages. Time to get my hands dirty.

EDIT: I haven't seen any lolis in K-On yet though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 13, 2012)

wait Esura!! A blog? hmm


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Bender said:


> K-On is basically the even gayer *lolicon* version of Haruhi Sumiziya (or whatever the fuck it's called) right?


 That would explain why Esura likes it.


p*d*p****.


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait Esura!! A blog? hmm


Yup. I figured I should put all my thoughts on games and animes in a blog.

I have a plan too! I reviewed Hyperdimension Neptunia MK2 first, then I'll do Asura's Wrath, then K-ON, then Queen's Blade. 

I think I'm just going to keep my gaming reviews focused on Japanese games though.

Read my Neptunia MK2 review!



CrazyMoronX said:


> That would explain why Esura likes it.
> 
> 
> p*d*p****.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry.


I think the PC term is "Legal-age-attraction impaired".


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> I think the PC term is "Legal-age-attraction impaired".





Do you want to keep going you old fucker?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 13, 2012)

Man I want a 20th Century Boys anime. I want to watch that epic journey!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Do you want to keep going you old fucker?


 I'm not even that old. 


You're the one who watches all that loli hentais.


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not even that old.
> 
> 
> You're the one who watches all that loli hentais.



Watch what loli hentai? Oni Chichi isn't loli. 

A lot of the hentais I watch are housewife, hot teacher, futanari, beasty, petanko or school girl hentai thank you very fucking much.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 13, 2012)

Sometimes I watch NTR hentais but only if its good. NTRs will be the death of me.


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That would explain why Esura likes it.
> 
> 
> p*d*p****.



    


Also what was that about hentai? 

Hentai is good masturbating material.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2012)

Nothing wrong with Hentai. Esura, stop being lazy and do a video review, cuz I am too lazy to read all that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Watch what loli hentai? Oni Chichi isn't loli.
> 
> A lot of the hentais I watch are housewife, hot teacher, futanari, beasty, petanko or *school girl hentai* thank you very fucking much.


 You just proved my point.


Bender said:


> Also what was that about hentai?
> 
> Hentai is good masturbating material.


 Nothing wrong with hentai.

But when you start looking at loli hentai...


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You just proved my point.
> 
> Nothing wrong with hentai.
> 
> But when you start looking at loli hentai...



Not once in my entire life have I ever seen loli (well except in Zaxxon's set  ).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, Zaxxon is a peculiar type of person.

Him and Esura should be pals, you'd think.


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2012)

@ CMX

lol

No comment on that. 

Zaxxon is more blatant with the display of lolicon while Esura hasn't shown a set dedicated to itat so I can't really say much of E.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 13, 2012)

I still don't see how this latent form of pedophilia can exist so blatantly on a forum about Naruto. But I digress, because I just ignore it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Sometimes I watch NTR hentais but only if its good. NTRs will be the death of me.


NTR...it kills boners. I read quite a bit of them but....eh.

Read Mom's Copulation though. Its a different type of NTR. Pretty much, a little kid bullies another little kid, the bullied little kid gets back at him by blackmailing and fucking his mom and his mom starts enjoying it in front of her son. Only NTR that didn't bother me. Little fucker deserved it. 



Lee Min Jung said:


> Nothing wrong with Hentai. Esura, stop being lazy and do a video review, cuz I am too lazy to read all that.


I don't have the equipment for a video review. And everyone and their momma is doing a damn video reviews now. I'm keeping it old school.



CrazyMoronX said:


> You just proved my point.
> 
> Nothing wrong with hentai.
> 
> But when you start looking at loli hentai...


What point? School girl hentai does not auto mean loli hentai.

Do you know what the fuck loli is you geezer? Honestly, I wonder do a lot of people on here know what the definition of loli is or do you motherfuckers just think any character that looks young or has flat chest/small chest = loli? I guess Nisa is a fucking loli now eh.

And who the fuck is Zaxon?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 13, 2012)

What have you guys done?! You've awakened the Lolimonster!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> And who the fuck is Zaxon?



You're on NF, don't bullshit us.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2012)

Aight, more carpal tunnel for you. Say hi to that Osteoporosis for me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> NTR...it kills boners. I read quite a bit of them but....eh.
> 
> Read Mom's Copulation though. Its a different type of NTR. Pretty much, a little kid bullies another little kid, the bullied little kid gets back at him by blackmailing and fucking his mom and his mom starts enjoying it in front of her son. Only NTR that didn't bother me. Little fucker deserved it.



Can you give me the artist's name or something? Its like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> What have you guys done?! You've awakened the Lolimonster!


?


Gnome said:


> You're on NF, don't bullshit us.



I only really post in the Gaming Department. I used to post in the Naruto and Bleach sections as well as the Bathhouse when I first came here though. About 90% of my posts are from this section alone.


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Can you give me the artist's name or something? Its like finding a needle in a haystack.



......dude...its the first or second link in a Google search of "Mom's Copulation". 

But the name is Hana Hook.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> ......dude...its the first or second link in a Google search of "Mom's Copulation".
> 
> But the name is Hana Hook.



Whoops, misspelled copulation.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 13, 2012)

Bro I don't post anywhere where Zaxxon posts and I know zaxxon.


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2012)

I love the artwork too. I wish I can find more work from Hana Hook.

There needs to be a part 2 to this. A NTR that doesn't bother me, who'da thunk.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 13, 2012)

Esura going hard


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I still don't see how this latent form of pedophilia can exist so blatantly on a forum about Naruto. But I digress, because I just ignore it.



I'm indifferent to everything about it. I will say this though: It is the reason why we're capital F'ed in the A by the governor of Tokyo when it comes to anime. Quite the bitch situation.



On another note: Asura's Wrath got a replay value of moderate in Game Informer's magazine.


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Esura going hard




You know it man. I love me these housewife/MILF doujins.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> NTR...it kills boners. I read quite a bit of them but....eh.
> 
> Read Mom's Copulation though. Its a different type of NTR. Pretty much, a little kid bullies another little kid, the bullied little kid gets back at him by blackmailing and fucking his mom and his mom starts enjoying it in front of her son. Only NTR that didn't bother me. Little fucker deserved it.
> 
> ...


 Why don't you break it down for us? You're the expert on lolicon and dickgirls and all that weird hentai stuff.

I am lost since I am not a pervert. 

Zaxxon is like your kindred brother. He's hardcore pedo.


zenieth said:


> Bro I don't post anywhere where Zaxxon posts and I know zaxxon.


 Actually neither do I now that I think of it.

I think maybe he sticks to the Lounge or something... chatterbox? Not sure.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're the expert on lolicon and dickgirls and all that weird hentai stuff.



I don't mean to brag but I would say I'm more of an expert than esura. I just don't put it out there as much as he does which I have no issue over.


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> *I don't mean to brag but I would say I'm more of an expert than esura.* I just don't put it out there as much as he does which I have no issue over.


Not really. You just watch and read different types of hentai then I do. You into that hardcore shit. 

You are most likely an expert over me in regular anime and mangas though. I actually watch and read more hentai than I ever did of animes or mangas.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> I don't mean to brag but I would say I'm more of an expert than esura. I just don't put it out there as much as he does which I have no issue over.


 A COTENDER HAS ARRIVED.




Pray-tell, what is the difference between flat-chested girls who look 12 and lolicons?


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2012)

K-ON isn't loli, it's Moe, which is sometimes worse.

And aren't you like 22 Esura?

That would make you a Hebephile/Ephebophile for liking 15 year old teenagers/moeblobs

Queen's Blade is just gratuitous garbage.










I see you lurking Raidou


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

What the hell is Moe?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Not really. You just watch and read different types of hentai then I do. You into that hardcore shit.



Its true I'm into that hardcore shit, but I like the softcore too.



CrazyMoronX said:


> A COTENDER HAS ARRIVED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will not entertain you CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

You should not offer your services if you're gonna renege.


That's woman-level tease shit.


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the hell is Moe?









This disgusting hellspawn of a deranged japanese man is moe.


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2012)

@CMX

Moe is basically an anime with cute adolescent semi-flat chested girls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

The World said:


> This disgusting hellspawn of a deranged japanese man is moe.


 


Bender said:


> @CMX
> 
> Moe is basically an anime with cute adolescent semi-flat chested girls.


 

Pedo-level overflowing!


Even Zaxxon would be ashamed of watching this.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 13, 2012)

You guys can't understand the greatness that is moe.


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2012)

Trying to justify your Hebephilia eh Mura? 

It's okay, we all have our weaknesses.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Trying to justify your Hebephilia eh Mura?
> 
> It's okay, we all have our weaknesses.



Yeah yeah. Think what you want.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 13, 2012)

The World said:


> I see you lurking Raidou



Busy playing Graces. Also restarted ME2. I let Ashley burn on Virmire.


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2012)

The only good choice. 









I would play Graces too but I got to finish Abyss first.

I'm glad I didn't spend my money on it right away. I'll get it when it's cheaper/sale


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Esura
Zaxxon
Mura

All added to my watchlist.


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2012)

Aren't you just a pedo slave to Ultros too CMX? 

You give him offering's of young girls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

Ultros is of legal age.

He's like 50 years old by now.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 13, 2012)

The World said:


> The only good choice.



The faces of people when they realized Shepard sex'd up a tranny.





> I would play Graces too but I got to finish Abyss first.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't spend my money on it right away. I'll get it when it's cheaper/sale



I still have to finish Abyss 3D.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros is of legal age.
> 
> He's like 50 years old by now.



Same age as you then, huh.

Just thought I'd mention this now but its was just announced that HunterxHunter is getting a movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

You son of a bitch.


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2012)

Noice Noice.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *The faces of people when they realized Shepard sex'd up a tranny.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do know that was fake right? Just making sure


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 13, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> You do know that was fake right? Just making sure



Either way. As someone I know put it, she looks like Michael Jackson at this point. Kaiden's gonna be on my squad regardless.


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2012)

The only wise choice. 

The choice of kings. 

King of kings even.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 13, 2012)

someone wrote a review for Mass effect three. and this is what he gave it. 

1/10. His reasoning? 




> Don't get me wrong, this game is playable and I'm sure if you had no standards or simply didn't care you could pick up this game and have a midly enjoyable experience. BUT the atrocities EA and Bioware committed mean I cannot give this game a decent rating with a good conscience. So what is so bad about this game? Let me tell you: 1. Day 1 DLC: Whether it was EA or Bioware (Biowhore, if you will) that decided to take this course I don't know, but releasing DLC on the day of release, particularly DLC which is important to the plot, at 1/6 the price of the game itself is unforgivable in of itself. It seems they are laughing in our face as we shell out money for something that should have been on the disc, available to everyone. It is obvious that it was done simply to milk as much money out of the fans as possible. 2. Casualisation: The game was geared towards Call of Duty players in order to cash in on the series' success, while abandoning the loyal fanbase. Not much else to say here. 3. Shoddy Writing: Many uninformed people think that the attacks on the Bioware employee Jennifer Hepler was simply a display of hate for the sake of hate. While they certainly did go overboard, it wasn't without good reason. She was the physical manifestation of the quality of writing coming from Bioware. Examples: Dialogue is awkward, the ending is notoriously bad, after seeing so many people die and killing so many himself, Sephard is emotianally effected by the death of a random kid above all. Overall you would expect something better from a Naruto fanfiction. 4. Laziness of Bioware: For a big budget, triple A game you would expect a certain level of effort from the developers. Bioware, however seemed to have taken shortcuts left, right and centre. There are images circulating the internet which demonstrate this quite well. For example, Copying a stock image for the portrait of a character who dies in the game, and copying another 7? year old image lying around in the internet for the ending. 5. Ininspired Multiplayer: Another cash-in, Wave survival modes have been done to death, nowadays every game seems to have one. It seems this was added in to artificially extend the life of the game and make an excuse for future half-assed DLC releases. 6. Gay Sex: people reading this may call 'Hurr durr homophobe" - but wait to read my reasoning. Homosexuality IS a sin. Being implemented in such as fashion acts to 'casualise' it, pressing on the impressionable 13 year old minds (whose uninformed mothers will be buying this game) that it is fine and acceptable. I do not hate **** I care about them, just as I do any other person. For this reason I oppose it. Even if this is an attempt to cash-in with the gay audience rather than a political agenda, it gets in the way of the average straight player and does not belong. I do not want to have gay passes made to me by my squadmates when I'm playing a game. 7. Reviewers are sellouts: This goes for every major game release nowadays, but is absolutely appalling. While I'm not implying that EA is necessarily directly paying reviewers to give the game good reviews (not that I'd put it past them) there is certainly a feel that if you don't give it a good review the publisher early access to future releases. I have heard of cases where people have lost their job because they wrote how the felt rather than what they were told to write. This is why I'm writing this review in fact - to help get a bit of truth out. Instead of a proper, objective review we are fed tripe with 10/10 would play again bs. Due to all these aformentioned problems with Mass Effect 3, I cannot take it seriously, thus it receives a score of 0/10. The only reason it has earned a 1 from me is because the Biodrone tears are absolutely delicious. Have a good day sirs.




To be fair, I honestly have the feeling of ignoring what most Reviewers say now a days, and go by my own judgement: as well as a neutral point of view, as well as fans. 

Point in case: Most people (Im looking at you Game informer) gave sonic, a 7 out of 10. While I respect it,t he game itself was much better than that; it was, to me at least an 8 out of 10. and notice how most rpg's aren't really rated well (Graces F for one), yet it's been accepted as one of the best Rpg's out at this very moment.  People people. yes its personal opinion, but at the same time theres got to be middle ground. What do you guys think? I respect your reviews more than any others


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 13, 2012)

I personally pay no attention to reviews. I understand that people use it to help them gauge a game but I use my own judgement if I want to play a game or not. I really don't like the idea of someone else telling me if a game is good or not. I'll decide that for myself. Like I said though, for people that want advice before buying then sure. Its just not for me.

I've been playing Valkyria Chronicles since its been staring me in the face for half a year since I got it and I wanna watch the anime after playing through it. I'm in chapter 5 right and I'm loving it. I have it in Japanese Voice over(damn straight) and I was pleasantly surprised to find out Inoue Marina voices Alicia. Made my day.:33


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> I personally pay no attention to reviews. I understand that people use it to help them gauge a game but I use my own judgement if I want to play a game or not. I really don't like the idea of someone else telling me if a game is good or not. I'll decide that for myself. Like I said though, for people that want advice before buying then sure. Its just not for me.
> 
> I've been playing Valkyria Chronicles since its been staring me in the face for half a year since I got it and I wanna watch the anime after playing through it. I'm in chapter 5 right and I'm loving it. I have it in Japanese Voice over(damn straight) and I was pleasantly surprised to find out Inoue Marina voices Alicia. Made my day.:33



Like pay attention to my reviews though. Bookmark my blog man. You'd like them since we have similar tastes. 

Also, this is why I'm not using scores. 

Oh, and did you read Mom's Copulation yet? I find it funny how people raged about it like it was soooo the most raging NTR yet. These motherfuckers apparently never read Crossing Man and Woman and the sequel to it (technically, the sequel came out first).


----------



## zenieth (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm at the last chapter I believe.

And I have to say. There's a lot of stuff I want to say about Phantasy Star Universe.

Quite a bit of praise and equally quite a bit of disappointments.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2012)

Wtf ya'll talking bout?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Like pay attention to my reviews though. Bookmark my blog man. You'd like them since we have similar tastes.
> 
> Also, this is why I'm not using scores.
> 
> Oh, and did you read Mom's Copulation yet? I find it funny how people raged about it like it was soooo the most raging NTR yet. These motherfuckers apparently never read Crossing Man and Woman and the sequel to it (technically, the sequel came out first).



Yeah, I'll bookmark your blog. We have similiar tastes so we can see eye to eye most of the time. Yeah, I read it already. Its not the worst NTR I've seen for sure, but it was enjoyable.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Wtf ya'll talking bout?



Talking about whether to listen to reviews or not, that sort of thing. I also commented on me playing valkyria chronicles and one of the JP VA in that game.

Ok esura, I bookmarked your blog and since I have a RSS program I subscribed to your entries too so I will know what you say and when you say it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Whats a RSS?

And I want a sequel to Mom's Copulation. And I have the urge to read some i*c*st hentai now. I have about 500 hundred doujins of them on my HDD right now though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Whats a RSS?
> 
> And I want a sequel to Mom's Copulation. And I have the urge to read some i*c*st hentai now.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh...that's pretty damn cool. I didn't know that.

Btw, Graces f is awesome and it is so beautiful. Its going head to head against FFXIII-2 for RPG GOTY2012 right now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2012)

Its on the right side of your blog page if you didn't notice it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm retarded. I never noticed it prior.

Well, time to stop playing Graces F and watch the second season of Queen's Blade.

There is an error when I click RSS though. Odd.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> I personally pay no attention to reviews. I understand that people use it to help them gauge a game but I use my own judgement if I want to play a game or not. I really don't like the idea of someone else telling me if a game is good or not. I'll decide that for myself. Like I said though, for people that want advice before buying then sure. Its just not for me.
> 
> I've been playing Valkyria Chronicles since its been staring me in the face for half a year since I got it and I wanna watch the anime after playing through it. I'm in chapter 5 right and I'm loving it. I have it in Japanese Voice over(damn straight) and I was pleasantly surprised to find out Inoue Marina voices Alicia. Made my day.:33



you are gonna love chapter 6 or whatever the hell chapter you fight that tank  have fun raging enjoying your game


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh...that's pretty damn cool. I didn't know that.
> 
> Btw, Graces f is awesome and it is so beautiful. Its going head to head against FFXIII-2 for RPG GOTY2012 right now.



Xenoblade and Last Story are coming out in 2-3 months

So nope.avi


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 14, 2012)

Pretty much, its between Xenoblade, last Story and Graces F. anything else doesn't compare in the slightest. Also: Cheria wanted Asbel's nuts when they were younger. just everything she says is so..


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

The World said:


> *Xenoblade* and *Last Story* are coming out in 2-3 months
> 
> So nope.avi



I haven't play them yet so no knock against them but I _have_ played Graces f and FFXIII-2 and I'm quite content with these as my favs for this year unless Fate/EXTRA CCC gets localized.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 14, 2012)

Asbel: "I'll buy you a ring when you get older!" -walks off- 
Cheria: "I'll remember that!" 

My god, this girl will be a riot


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Valkyria Chronicles....a classic. Shame Sega went handheld on us. Its not that I dislike handhelds (quite the opposite actually) but this series in particular should of never been on handhelds.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 14, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> Asbel: "I'll buy you a ring when you get older!" -walks off-
> Cheria: "I'll remember that!"
> 
> My god, this girl will be a riot



You have no idea. You have *no* fucking idea. Wait till you meet Pascal. The shit you're gonna hear.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheria is gonna be my Lightning/Serah/KOS-MOS/Elena/Alicia Melchiott of Graces f thats for sure. My RPG waifu no. 25.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been playing with Cheria in Tales of Heroes: Twin Brave. I training her right now to get through her story mode. I like her very much.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Where the fuck is you getting all these damn Tales games from brah?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 14, 2012)

Post-battle

Hubert: Over in a flash! *looks cool*

Sophie: Asbel, what's a flash?
Asbel: It's less than a second.
Sophie: *points to Hubert* Then why is he lying?

Hubert: *gets heated* These insufferable... *shakes fists*

Bwahahahaha


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2012)

WAiiiiiiiiiiiit KOS-MOS was one of your Waifu?


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> WAiiiiiiiiiiiit KOS-MOS was one of your Waifu?



Her and MOMO are my favorites in Xenosaga. When KOS-MOS came out guns blazing against the Gnosis in the first one saving that bitch ass Shion, she became part of my RPG waifu crew for life. KOS-MOS just stays badass throughout. 

inb4dumbasspedoremark


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2012)

There are 13 of their flagship major titles. And a handful of one shots.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *29*, not including ports or remakes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2012)

Twin brave is the newest handheld tales game. Its dynasty warriors type gameplay, the combos and mystic artes are fun. Especially with Farah.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 14, 2012)

There seems to be a new tales game out every year and surprising they are all good... shoot but I won't be happy until a new Chrono, mana, Front Mission, Star Ocean, or FFXIII versus comes around


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 14, 2012)

Jesus Christ, so Fendel is essentially the boondocks of Soviet Russia but Tales style.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2012)

You hit up ME3 yet Esu?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2012)

> “Hello Street Fighter X Tekken players, this is Ayano again.
> …we’ve been asked by some players of the Xbox 360 version about the  4-player co-op mode and why it doesn’t work when two players team up  (locally) and attempt to play online. Unfortunately, due to time and  resource issues, we weren’t able to get that feature into the Xbox 360  version and we apologize to those players who were looking forward to  it.  Throughout the development process, there are times when new features  are added (and we added a lot of them!) and there are also times where  we have to make tough decisions regarding things to cut. This was one of  those times.
> This mode is supported in the PlayStation 3 version, however, since  we tackled that earlier and found the architecture of their system to be  more conducive to implementing it. This is the most content we’ve ever  packed into a Street Fighter game, so we hope that there are plenty of  other modes and features to keep everyone busy for a long time.”  -Ayano



Lol Esu, Fuckthatshit.com They are basically leaving us 360 owners in the dirt. Not even saying they gonna patch it or anything. Assholes, greedy assholes.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 14, 2012)

pretty sure that rant some pages back covered that shit.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe, don't feel like looking that far back, but that was an official response from Capcom bout it.


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 14, 2012)

Well since I wasn't when this was initially posted, here's what I feel:

Lol, it doesn't bode well when one system has one feature and another one doesn't.  Better to not add something altogether and have both systems "equal" than to have one system with something and have the other system with less features.  People are just going to focus on what they missed rather than what they already have.  Unless the 360 has something else critically enticing that the PS3 doesn't have, then the situation is not all that great for 360 owner's approval.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 14, 2012)

Zavhert has to be the most impressive and most grimdark looking place in a Tales game, period. I'm half expecting the Red Army to rise up or something.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Blatman (Mar 14, 2012)

Any release date for P4 for the US? After waiting for the European release of Catherine I really refuse to wait for Altus to sit on a classic for months before finding a european publisher again. And any sign of having dual audio for American or euro release?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 14, 2012)

@Mura  where are you in ToE?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

So I played a RPG today. 


Yeah, it was Suikoden V.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2012)

Damnit CMX, when will you learn, this is a Persona and Tales of thread.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damnit CMX, when will you learn, this is a *Persona and Tales of thread.*


 No is not.. both series have their own thread..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't forget the hentai! 


I'm just trying to keep up in a perverted man's world.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2012)

Those threads are just one shot traps.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2012)

Blatman said:


> Any release date for P4 for the US? After waiting for the European release of Catherine I really refuse to wait for Altus to sit on a classic for months before finding a european publisher again. And any sign of having dual audio for American or euro release?



It hasn't even been announced that it'll be localized yet. Knowing Atlus though it should be announced sometime in the future. As for dual audio, I wouldn't hold my breath. Atlus has not been one for doing that kind of thing. A shame in my opinion.



Malvingt2 said:


> @Mura  where are you in ToE?



I'm about to fight undine right now, I've been balancing this and valkyria chronicles.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been checking the RPG news sites and there isn't anything good on.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've been checking the RPG news sites and there isn't anything good on.



Just about supporting Tales of Graces F which I won't do..


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You hit up ME3 yet Esu?


LOL no. It has to wait. I might not get to it til late April.

I got K-On and Tales of Graces f to tackle, the latter I figure will take me awhile to finish.


Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol Esu, Fuckthatshit.com They are basically leaving us 360 owners in the dirt. Not even saying they gonna patch it or anything. Assholes, greedy assholes.


I don't even use that mode personally.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Damnit CMX, when will you learn, this is a Persona and Tales of thread.


Nope.


Btw, I'm working on my LTTP Queen's Blade 2: Evil Eye review right now before I go to work. Might not finish it though.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2012)

Where you work son?


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

At Speedway, for now.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2012)

Hook me up with a Slushy.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 14, 2012)

What I miss?  and graces F is simply amazing


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Hook me up with a Slushy.



Hook me up too.

Playing ToE and just got the the Forest of Temptation. Man was that place a bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

You missed hentai and pedophilia.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

That...would be awkward.

When is Queen's Blade Rebellion anime coming out? I need more Leina in my life. Second season was off the chain. Soooo good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

Is that a game?

Doesn't sound like a game to me.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Shut the hell up old man.

Queen's Blade is technically a game foo.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2012)

It is an anime series, but there is a game on the PSP.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> It is an anime series, but there is a game on the PSP.



Both which are based off the game books of Queen's Blade.

I've heard of Queen's Blade before the anime came out thanks to these Preview books comic book stores had. Never actually owned or read this game books mind you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2012)

Queen's blade rebellion doesn't focus on Leina, it focus on a new girl named Annelotte. She is trying to stop the tyranny caused by the current queen which is Claudette, Leina's sister. A pic of Annelotte.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> Queen's blade rebellion doesn't focus on Leina, it focus on a new girl named Annelotte. She is trying to stop the tyranny caused by the current queen which is Claudette, Leina's sister. A pic of Annelotte.



Queen Aldra's younger sister. So hot.

I want to know how Leina gets a fucking sleeping disease.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder if big tits are hereditary.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Queen Aldra's younger sister. So hot.
> 
> I want to know how Leina gets a fucking sleeping disease.



A little info on annelotte.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I wonder if big tits are hereditary.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry son. Too much work to click that link you gave me. Either way was kinda rhetorical. Was referring to anime series anywho. Esura show me a mother and daughter where the mother has small tits while the daughter has large ones.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 14, 2012)

where the hell are the mods? ah? Queen's Blade talks has to stop..
me hating because I hate that anime..


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2012)

^ You hate it because the show is shit.


Lee Min Jung said:


> Sorry son. Too much work to click that link you gave me. Either way was kinda rhetorical. Was referring to anime series anywho. Esura show me a mother and daughter where the mother has small tits while the daughter has large ones.



The answer is yes, and the question has no inkling of rhetoric.
>And sorry to inform you, but anime isn't real.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Shut the hell up old man.
> 
> Queen's Blade is technically a game foo.


Pedo.


Lee Min Jung said:


> It is an anime series, but there is a game on the PSP.


 Not a game.



A real game is like Suikoden V.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> ^ You hate it because the show is shit.
> 
> 
> The answer is yes, and the question has no inkling of rhetoric.
> >And sorry to inform you, but anime isn't real.



Damn, sorry man, I thought that anime was real. But now you have shown me the light. Anime is just but a figment of my imagination. You have altered my reality. Damn. I thank you for your insight. I am glad that you were able to put aside a few seconds of your precious time to respond to someone who is clearly beneath you, and not worthy of your time.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> where the hell are the mods? ah? Queen's Blade talks has to stop..
> me hating because *I hate that anime*..



Oh I'm sooo going to love posting that review tonight. Oh well, duty calls. See you all in five hours.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh I'm sooo going to love posting that review tonight. Oh well, duty calls. See you all in five hours.


 It takes you five hours to poop?

Is that a byproduct from pedophilia?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 14, 2012)

Well I finished Phantasy Star Universe.

SO time to put up the Pros and Cons.

First I'll hit the issues.

Cons:

Gameplay: JESUS CHRIST IS THIS GAME REPETITIOUS. Each mission, is pretty much forged the same way and after the fifth time it just gets tiring. There's a few changes of pace, but they're so few and far between that it just becomes meh. I mean I pretty much had ESP by mission 6 and could tell exactly when and where enemies would show up and where I'd have to go blindfolded

AI is pretty poor.  They do enough to not be dead weight, but there are so many times I wished they carried their slack more than they usually do.

Enemies and certain areas are copy pasted waaaaaaaaaay too much. Now I know they can't make a new enemy for every single instance but it got to the point. 

Who ever designed that camera needs to be shot. Shot in the face and then shot in the back of the head and then riddled with bullets.

This music is so bad
SO FUCKING BAD I can't even begin.
The ending theme is redeemable though, feels like a disney ending song though.

Pros:

There's a ton of weapons, meaning a ton of playstyles and you've got a lot of freedom to mix and match along with different clothes it gives a nice bit of custimization for a story mode.

This story is quality. At first I thought it was pretty bland and by episode 3 I had basically thought I was going to rate it a M for mediocre. But by episode 5, jesus christ it had flipped on its head. I found myself enthralled by it all. It wasn't the best story but it definitely picked up and had enough enjoyable and outright entertaining moments to earn a B on the grade scale.

Now where the Game truly shines is the characters. None of the supporting cast ever overstays their welcome and have sufficient standing and stake that I can feel attached to each of them without any being overbearing. But what I was truly surprised by was not the supporting cast but rather the NPCs and Ethan, much like the story I had expected very little from ethan and the NPCs but the way the game crafted itself, they all had their own little story arcs which aided in flushing out who they were, ethan especially proving himself, while slightly gullible to not be the basic idiot hero but a rather dependable and smart guy.

NPCs ranging from the randfather in the last stretches of his life trying to reconcile with his granddaughter Director who's in a torrid love affair and the soldier waiting to die after all the atrocities he's done. They all add something to the story that just feels right and breaths life into the world that while lacking visual strength has enough spirit to make up for it.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn, sorry man, I thought that anime was real. But now you have shown me the light. Anime is just but a figment of my imagination. You have altered my reality. Damn. I thank you for your insight. I am glad that you were able to put aside a few seconds of your precious time to respond to someone who is clearly beneath you, and not worthy of your time.



At least you peasants are learning.


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn, sorry man, I thought that anime was real. But now you have shown me the light. Anime is just but a figment of my imagination. You have altered my reality. Damn. I thank you for your insight. I am glad that you were able to put aside a few seconds of your precious time to respond to someone who is clearly beneath you, and not worthy of your time.



Now you know better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh I'm sooo going to love posting that review tonight. Oh well, duty calls. See you all in five hours.


 Bring it!!!


----------



## zenieth (Mar 14, 2012)

Are we discussing our lessers?


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Shut the hell up old man.
> 
> Queen's Blade is technically a game foo.



Queen's Gate Spiral Chaos  is actually a decent game.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Bring it!!!





Read em and weep.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2012)

Ain't reading til I see a generic video review to go with it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2012)

Taken shots at the Bengals huh esura. Well not like they're my team anyway. Good points on the characters of Queen's Blade. They do make you care about what they're trying to do.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ain't reading til I see a generic video review to go with it.


Dude, it is shorter than my Neptunia MK2 review.

Are you illiterate?


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> Taken shots at the Bengals huh esura. Well not like they're my team anyway. Good points on the characters of Queen's Blade. They do make you care about what they're trying to do.



I don't care for football much, but Cincinnati Bengals even shame my nerdy ass. They shame Cincinnati. 

I wasn't expecting to actually grow fond of the characters. Cattelya and her son finding her husband was something else. Aldra is a douche.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Dude, it is shorter than my Neptunia MK2 review.
> 
> Are you illiterate?



Well...I am black...

Although I will prob read this when I get my dinner for something to read while munching.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> I don't care for football much, but Cincinnati Bengals even shame my nerdy ass. They shame Cincinnati.
> 
> I wasn't expecting to actually grow fond of the characters. Cattelya and her son finding her husband was something else. Aldra is a douche.



Aldra becomes likable in the OVA series which takes place after season 2.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> *Well...I am black...*
> 
> Although I will prob read this when I get my dinner for something to read while munching.



Don't play that card, I'm black too and I read various materials on a daily basis. 

And yes, read it. You and Mura's participation will help spread Unlimited Esura Works all over.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> Aldra becomes likable in the OVA series which takes place after season 2.



OVA series?

Wait.....my Blu-ray case says it includes an OVA as an extra for both of them. Oh shit....oh shit. I need to watch it.



Fuuuuuuuuck I want to finish up K-ON though.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Don't play that card, I'm black too and I read various materials on a daily basis.
> 
> And yes, read it. You and Mura's participation will help spread Unlimited Esura Works all over.



Meh was too tired to think of a legit reason to not reading that. Now to figure out what I should make for dinner.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Meh was too tired to think of a legit reason to not reading that. Now to figure out what I should make for dinner.



Just say you'd read it later....like what most normal people would say when they don't want to read something right then and there. 

Cook some mac and cheese and some steak with some garlic bread and some wine.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol, I don't drink alcohol, like ever. Although is that what you had for dinner?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2012)

Esura, I'm gonna give you the rundown on each season of queen's blade so you don't get confused.

Season 1 has 12 episodes with 6 specials that are 3-5 minutes long. Season 2 is the very same as season 1. 12 episodes with 6 specials that are 3 minutes long. Then there is the OVA series I told you about, there are 6 episodes which are 30 minutes long. Then after that there are two OVAs and two specials with the OVAs that take place before rebellion. These four things just came out recently so you won't find them on bluray yet. Then after that is the Rebellion series which will air in spring.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 14, 2012)

Queen's Blade never had me interested, I have no interest in something which is a harem in essence, with no harem male lead; that kind of stuff is well and good in some hentai doushinji , but not in a show. 

So whats the status of Xillia, I figure they'll announce its localization some time after grace f drops.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol, I don't drink alcohol, like ever. Although is that what you had for dinner?


Nope. I ate a rice bowl from Chitpotle.


Mura said:


> Esura, I'm gonna give you the rundown on each season of queen's blade so you don't get confused.
> 
> Season 1 has 12 episodes with 6 specials that are 3-5 minutes long. Season 2 is the very same as season 1. 12 episodes with 6 specials that are 3 minutes long. Then there is the OVA series I told you about, there are 6 episodes which are 30 minutes long. Then after that there are two OVAs and two specials with the OVAs that take place before rebellion. These four things just came out recently so you won't find them on bluray yet. Then after that is the Rebellion series which will air in spring.


Too...many....OVAs....




Kira U. Masaki said:


> Queen's Blade never had me interested, *I have no interest in something which is a harem in essence*,* with no harem male lead*; that kind of stuff is well and good in some hentai doushinji , but not in a show.
> 
> So whats the status of Xillia, I figure they'll announce its localization some time after grace f drops.


....what? Where did you get a harem from?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 14, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Queen's Blade never had me interested, I have no interest in something which is a harem in essence, with no harem male lead; that kind of stuff is well and good in some hentai doushinji , but not in a show.
> 
> So whats the status of Xillia, I figure they'll announce its localization some time after grace f drops.



yo gave my opinion on Universe


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Nope. I ate a rice bowl from Chitpotle.
> 
> Too...many....OVAs....
> 
> ...



I said its essentially a harem minus a male lead to focus the attention on - the purpose of the show is nothing more than pure fan service ; its nothing but a cavalacade of women;  plus it basically takes the worst anime/manga troupe the tournament arc, and makes that the entire series

I dont mind a predominately female cast, if its say something like claymore, something with some substance


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

To be honest... Queen Blade is terrible but what is new in today's anime world..

long for the days of Project A-ko, venus wars, Dirty Pair, NGE, and plenty more


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol, don't see much problem with Queen's Blade.  It presented itself as a fan service series and I got what I expected.  Not every anime will have deep plot and complex development.  That's fine.  As long as whatever is advertised, actually appears, then it's acceptable.  Reminiscing back on the days when people waited for the director's cut because the regular TV versions were censored beyond belief.


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I said its essentially a harem minus a male lead to focus the attention on - the purpose of the show is nothing more than pure fan service ; its nothing but a cavalacade of women;  plus it basically takes the worst anime/manga troupe the tournament arc, and makes that the entire series
> 
> I dont mind a predominately female cast, if its say something like claymore, something with some substance


But its not a harem...at all. Not essentially a harem, not anything related to a harem whatsoever. Do you actually know what a harem means? Also, yes, the show has a large amounts of fan service. That's the point. The original game books are full of it. And it actually has a bit more to it than just fan service. I actually explain this in my review. It was something of a shocker for me considering how quite a few people just write it off as fan service trash.

How is a tournament arc the worst anime/manga trope?


Yasuri said:


> Lol, don't see much problem with Queen's Blade.  It presented itself as a fan service series and I got what I expected.  Not every anime will have deep plot and complex development.  That's fine.  As long as whatever is advertised, actually appears, then it's acceptable.  Reminiscing back on the days when people waited for the director's cut because the regular TV versions were censored beyond belief.


I agree but....I actually liked the characters in Queen's Blade though. While the main characters don't go through some complex development but they do go through _some_ development.



Oh, and I finished K-ON!. Needless to say...I love it a lot more now. Don't give a shit what anyone says I love it now and I love it. Mio is fucking sweetness and she is voiced by Cristina Vee. I see why people like this.


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh wow, I have to pay to fucking customize my theme in Wordpress. Kind of shitty.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh wow, I have to pay to fucking customize my theme in Wordpress. Kind of shitty.


 :nelsonlaugh

I got some jpegs I'd like to sell you, bro.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2012)

A quick question, but I have seen vids of the Queen's Blade game and was wondering what type of battle system does it use?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

The animation system.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Mar 15, 2012)

No NA announcement? This makes me sad


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah this annoucement does nothing for people who live in NA.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

Even if it were released it here it still wouldn't do anything for me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 15, 2012)

Just checked out episode 23 of persona 4. Seems like its going towards the true end. The preview for the next episode is the best I've ever seen.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2012)

Fuck ya, true ending


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 15, 2012)

Also,


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 15, 2012)

That Persona 4 name is making money.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

I haven't played a Persona game in about two years.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 15, 2012)

God, reminds me of the Naruto musical thing...


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2012)

Fucking Atlus, bring that shit to NA now!


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I haven't played a Persona game in about two years.



I'm playing Persona 3 again. Hilariously enough, I've only used a single Persona throughout the entire game - Angel, a Persona that starts off at Level 4. I guess there's not much need to change her for someone else, though. I mean, she's currently Level 44 with...

43 Strength
75 Magic
29 Endurance
84 Agility
68 Luck

Her skills are... Divine Grace, Mediarama, Bufudyne, Recarm, Invigorate 3, Regenerate 3, Megido and Heat Wave. At this rate, she'll max out her Magic and Agility before she hits Level 50. It's a shame you can't get Morning Star through a card, 'cause she'd be unstoppable with that.

I just fused Alice and her stats are nowhere near as good, even though she's a Level 62 Persona. The only reason I'm keeping her is because Die For Me! combined with Mudo Boost is pretty much guaranteed to wipe out your average enemy in one hit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2012)

Eh stats don't matter to much in persona 3.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 15, 2012)

The World said:


> Fucking Atlus, bring that shit to NA now!



They will. Cuz they're not terrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I'm playing Persona 3 again. Hilariously enough, I've only used a single Persona throughout the entire game - Angel, a Persona that starts off at Level 4. I guess there's not much need to change her for someone else, though. I mean, she's currently Level 44 with...
> 
> 43 Strength
> 75 Magic
> ...


 No idea what you're talking about.


And I played Persona 3.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2012)

Dat Divine Grace is the shit. I always try and look for that for my healer.


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey Mura, hook me up with a high res Mio and Azu-nyan render. Found some characters to replace my Noel V set.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hey Mura, hook me up with a high res Mio and Azu-nyan render. Found some characters to replace my Noel V set.



Can't find  any good ones you like?


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 15, 2012)

How good is SFvsTekken, Esura


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2012)

Mura said:


> Can't find  any good ones you like?



Well I _can_...but I'm trying to not get banned with sets of nude K-ON girls. 

I need to stop using Gelbooru for my render selections. Sometimes I'd waste a half an hour wading through the hentai to get a decent non hentai render.



Santoryu said:


> How good is SFvsTekken, Esura


Pretty damn good actually. I haven't played as much as I liked because of my anime watching and Tales of Graces f and Neptunia MK2 lovin'.

I just bought The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya Complete First Season as well as some collections of animes I already watched but loved like Red Garden and Ikki Tousen. I never watched Haruhi before.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well I _can_...but I'm trying to not get banned with sets of nude K-ON girls.
> 
> I need to stop using Gelbooru for my render selections. Sometimes I'd waste a half an hour wading through the hentai to get a decent render.



Try this site to sift through what you like.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Pretty damn good actually. I haven't played as much as I liked because of my anime watching and Tales of Graces f and Neptunia MK2 lovin'.
> 
> I just bought The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya Complete First Season as well as some collections of animes I already watched but loved like Red Garden and Ikki Tousen. I never watched Haruhi before.



Sweet. Tales of Graces F is amazing  Nice dude, yet to watch Haruhi myself....Ikki Tousen is hot 

How similiar is SFvsTekken compared to SSF4 (Asuming you've played it)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well I _can_...but I'm trying to not get banned with sets of nude K-ON girls.
> 
> I need to stop using Gelbooru for my render selections. Sometimes I'd waste a half an hour wading through the hentai to get a decent non hentai render.



That's why we use this



And this



Though for pixiv you would need an account to get fullsized pics but shouldn't be a problem since the sign up is simple as I remember. Plus you would need the japanese names for things. Which wouldn't take long with a quick wiki search.



Mura said:


> Try this site to sift through what you like.



That too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes, Ikkitousen is awesome. That OVA that recently came out was good too.

Esura, here is another one. Same as gelbooru but no hentai pics in your searches.


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2012)

Mura said:


> Try this site to sift through what you like.


Mio....hnnnng....

Also, this ending scene is pretty badass on my TV in HD.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xrN-eoilQc[/YOUTUBE]

Why is Mio so cute? 



Santoryu said:


> Sweet. Tales of Graces F is amazing  Nice dude, yet to watch Haruhi myself....Ikki Tousen is hot
> 
> How similiar is SFvsTekken compared to SSF4 (Asuming you've played it)


SFvsTekken isn't as similar to SSF4 as you might think. I haven't put too much time into it (about 10 hours at the most) but...its a bit different than SSF4 that's for sure and more fast paced.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 15, 2012)

My favourite K-ON ending. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx7vwGBHNC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 15, 2012)

Damn you bastards, stop showing me this awesomeness right now. I'm trying to finish Tiger & Bunny.


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That's why we use this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously? Joke right?



Mura said:


> Yes, Ikkitousen is awesome. That OVA that recently came out was good too.
> 
> Esura, here is another one. Same as gelbooru but no hentai pics in your searches.


Safebooru blows wet dicks. I used to go there but wow their selection and quality is crappy.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 15, 2012)

I recently finished watching Ergo proxy. Total mindfuck, but Re-l was hot so I stuck with it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 15, 2012)

I figured you would say that, safebooru isn't that good. Just thought I'd throw it out there for you.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Joke right?



Where do you think I get my good stuff from?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 15, 2012)

Holy shit Raidou, had no idea your sig had a link in it too.


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> My favourite K-ON ending.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx7vwGBHNC8[/YOUTUBE]


Daaaaaamn, that's awesome.



Mura said:


> Damn you bastards, stop showing me this awesomeness right now. I'm trying to finish Tiger & Bunny.



You got me into K-ON in the first place. 

I used to be a dumb hater a few years back. I was so naive.


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Where do you think I get my good stuff from?



I was looking for places with renders that doesn't consist of hentai content (odd coming from me...I know). Danbooru is the complete opposite of that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> I was looking for places with renders that doesn't consist of hentai content (odd coming from me...I know). Danbooru is the complete opposite of that.



Gelbooru is 9/10 hentai. Danbooru is half that depending what you're looking for. Either way, it has the best selections and while you may run into hentai, it's not in huge abundance compared to gel.



> Holy shit Raidou, had no idea your sig had a link in it too.



I usually have links in them.


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> I recently finished watching Ergo proxy. Total mindfuck, but Re-l was hot so I stuck with it.


Ergo Proxy is boss boss. I loved it. 

And yes, Re-l was totally hot indeed. Shame there is hardly any H stuff on her.



Mura said:


> I figured you would say that, safebooru isn't that good. Just thought I'd throw it out there for you.


You tried. I like zerochan though. So thanks.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Gelbooru is 9/10 hentai. Danbooru is half that depending what you're looking for. Either way, it has the best selections and while you may run into hentai, it's not in huge abundance compared to gel.



I think all the ads and freaking banners and all that kills me with danbooru personally so I never searched them all indepth.

Thanks for the recommendations though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> I think all the ads and freaking banners and all that kills me with danbooru personally so I never searched them all indepth.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations though.



That's why I have Ad Block. I don't see them.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 15, 2012)

Look through zerochan and pixiv and you should be able to find something. Well, I'm off to watch Black Rock Shooter.


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2012)

Enjoy it. I have to do some damn laundry for work tommorrow.

Will try to slip some Graces F time in since I don't have any animes DVDs/Blu-rays to watch atm until Saturday. Free Amazon Prime with free two day shipping is fucking dopeness. Now I get to see whats up and up with Haruhi.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 15, 2012)

Currently putting Graces on brake for now so I can work on Mass Effect. The way things are rolling, the main story seems to be drawing to a close. While there's the Epilogue story, I just don't want to beat it too quickly.

Now it just depressing thinking about how enjoyable this game was and it took *this* long for a console JRPG that was actually worth a damn and this is like the only one for this year. Which sucks.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2012)

Ahhh yea. I just started ME3. Gonna play it 2 times. First with the default Shepard save file that I have, then a Femshep. Also, what do you think bout this, you Tales of Graces F people


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Enjoy it. I have to do some damn laundry for work tommorrow.
> 
> Will try to slip some Graces F time in since I don't have any animes DVDs/Blu-rays to watch atm until Saturday. Free Amazon Prime with free two day shipping is fucking dopeness. Now I get to see whats up and up with Haruhi.



Did you also get the Haruhi movie? Also, I just finished the BRS episode. This show continues to mindfuck me.


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2012)

Raidou, have you played FFXIII, XIII-2, and Valkyria Chronicles? AAA JRPGs on consoles that's for sure.



Mura said:


> Did you also get the Haruhi movie? Also, I just finished the BRS episode. This show continues to mindfuck me.



That Dissappearance of Haruhi movie? Nope. I didn't even get the second season this week due to me getting Red Garden, Ikki Tousen and Advent Children Complete and I only got the former two due to nostalgia. I'm trying to limit most of my animes to Blu rays for that HD experience unless its an anime I want to watch but has no Blu ray version, like the first and second season of Haruhi.

Did you watch Red Garden? I swear I can hardly find anyone who watched it and its a damn shame considering how high quality it is. From the voice acting, the animation, the story, the characters, fucking everything. I would even say its better than Ergo Proxy and Ghost in the Shell, that's how good it is.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 15, 2012)

Damn, should've gotten the movie. That shit was pretty awesome. One of the longest anime movies I've seen too. 2 hours, 42 minutes.


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2012)

I will eventually. I need to actually see the first season...and the second season first though.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2012)

What you playing right now Esu?


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2012)

Tales of Graces f right now. I doubt I'll be getting to ME3 anytime soon. The only reason I bought it as soon as I did was for the Collector Edition with the awesome FemShep steel case.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2012)

Dat Ashley ass and tits 

Tell me what you think bout that link i put up a while ago, and whether you agree with what they said bout Graces F.


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dat Ashley ass and tits
> 
> Tell me what you think bout that link i put up a while ago, and whether you agree with what they said bout Graces F.



Repost that link for me real quick. I'll check it out right now.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ahhh yea. I just started ME3. Gonna play it 2 times. First with the default Shepard save file that I have, then a Femshep. Also, what do you think bout this, you Tales of Graces F people



>GT
>JRPG
>Tales
>Shitty buffing
>Obviously biased





> Raidou, have you played FFXIII, XIII-2, and Valkyria Chronicles?



I have all three but none were as enjoyable as Graces. This game was literally the one thing missing when it came to games this gen. Fun. Pure fun. As well as being good.

VC while having a good story and good gameplay is more punishing considering it goes the Fire Emblem route. VC2 is a bit more easier in that regard but too bad it wasn't on the PS3 cuz it was pretty fun last I played.

FFXIII I have but not particularly thrilled about. 

FFXIII-2 while I feel is at least more tolerable than XIII just felt underwhelming after playing Graces. 

Graces is like that friend you haven't seen in like years and can actually hang around and what not. I mean seriously. It was the first time in *years* (by years I mean since PS2 era) that I actually poured so much time into one game in one sitting without feeling the need to take brakes b/c the game is wearing you out for some reason or that while it was fun for awhile but gets old soon or play periodically b/c the game is short. Not to mention I love the story. One thing I love about Tales games is that they're consistent and this game delivered. Especially in this day and age where stories seem to have forgotten themselves to be fun while enjoyable and somewhat compelling at the same time. The cast I loved them. I mean seriously. Not one character I ever hated and they had personality. While not the most deepest characters, they were enjoyable as is. Combat was so addictive. It was like I was playing Destiny in HD. And trying to work out combos felt rewarding and even messing with higher difficulties. It's one of things that I can say without a shadow of a doubt that I had no regrets on. And it saddens me that this would be the only thing out here in the sea of other games. This gen doesn't particularly impress me in the fun factor department and it just seems soulless. But that's me.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

Its a tales games.. of course it would be good... the last "bad" tales game I remember anybody complaining about was Destiny and even then its far better than a lot of other RPG's.

Tales is one of the only rpgs to have an entire series of characters and they are all likable in their own way.

Star Ocean blew it with that last game... those characters were very disappointing.

Grandia may be next in line as having the best characters 

ME3 was nearly perfect... expect some awesome, sad, moments in it... I will tell you one thing.. every main mission to me was on par with the suicidal mission in ME2 as far as atmosphere and intensity.. especially when you get to the asari homeworld and turian moon

gotta get ToG F


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2012)

Speaking of ME3


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck that robot bitch for fucking up my sexy Ashley. Asshole. She better not be out the whole game til the end or ama be pissed. 




Also honestly I don't mind GT's reviews, say as much as IGN or Gamespot's reviews. Keep in mind that I don't make my decision to buy or not buy the game based on those kinda reviews.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd probably still enjoy VC over Graces F. 

It was different and enjoyable.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 15, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Its a tales games.. of course it would be good... the last "bad" tales game I remember anybody complaining about was Destiny and even then its far better than a lot of other RPG's.
> 
> Tales is one of the only rpgs to have an entire series of characters and they are all likable in their own way.
> 
> ...



I do like ME. But now it feels underwhelming, in a way. It's not bad, by all means. It still one of those rare cases that a WRPG (I guess you can still it that at this point) could get me interested. And it still sucks that not many games like this are out more consistently. It just that Graces just gotten me so invested in all areas. It's kinda hard to explain. But just that after so long with dealing with OK games to sub par ones and others while can still be fun but brief. It just that this satisfied all I ever wanted in a current gen JRPG. Or RPG in general. And the fact that Japan rarely pumps out games like this to consoles (I mean most get restricted to handhelds) or we get cock blocked one way or another. It just hit me in that area.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2012)

I see dem nipples on that Chobot character, that reporter chick in the Citadel.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2012)

Graces F looks it might be better than Lost Odyssey but that was still a pretty good game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 15, 2012)

The World said:


> Graces F looks it might be better than Lost Odyssey but that was still a pretty good game.



One of those cases where 360 was getting good shit. If I had a 360, I would probably just get that, ME1, Vesperia, and probably Infinite Undiscovery (although I hear bad things about it but fuck it).


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I do like ME. But now it feels underwhelming, in a way. It's not bad, by all means. It still one of those rare cases that a WRPG (I guess you can still it that at this point) could get me interested. And it still sucks that not many games like this are out more consistently. It just that Graces just gotten me so invested in all areas. It's kinda hard to explain. But just that after so long with dealing with OK games to sub par ones and others while can still be fun but brief. It just that this satisfied all I ever wanted in a current gen JRPG. Or RPG in general. And the fact that Japan rarely pumps out games like this to consoles or we get cock blocked one way or another. It just hit me in that area.



I understand lol.. I've been like that a couple of times.. in fact after completing Muv-luv atl. I couldn't play a single video game in about 2 weeks.. I tried to hop back on VC but I couldn't at the moment.

seriously this gen has been disappointing and somehow we only get one FF mainstream game so far which is a rarely and I look at a list over the years of all the japanese rpgs and games period.. we get like a good 20% of it.

Was freakin mad that I cant get to play Black/Matrix Zero


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol tbh, 360 only has a few JRPG's only good ones are LO, ToV and that is bout it. Maybe, maybe Blue Dragon, if you feeling like looking at some Akira Toriyama designs for 50 hours.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

Blue Dragon was boring over all...  the only thing it had was the designs


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2012)

Why the fuck can I not run faster than this in the Citadel?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 15, 2012)

^blue dragon was serviceable, plus the 360 also had PSU which is actually imo a very good game and a major step up from PSO, and Record of Agarest war has a great story, though the gameplay leaves alot to be desired, heard the sequel fixes many issues; and personally I like Magna Carta 2 as well

cant comment on IU, LR, or SO4 yet


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Why the fuck can I not run faster than this in the Citadel?



Shepard has always been slow for some reason on the Citadel.

Star Ocean 4 had good gameplay but the story and characters were very disappointing


----------



## Gnome (Mar 15, 2012)

Infinite Undiscovery has great gameplay, but a very standard Jrpg story, which means generally dismissible.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2012)

I am noticing that with each iteration the citadel keeps on getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I am noticing that with each iteration the citadel keeps on getting smaller and smaller.



Yeah I notice that too.. guess its because of all those people who lost their worlds.. also I hated it for the batarians.. they got screwed right off the bat


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2012)

Stupid dev's, they aren't listening to their fans. They liked that aspect of the game. And they make it smaller each time.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 15, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Shepard has always been slow for some reason on the Citadel.
> 
> Star Ocean 4 had good gameplay but the story and characters were very disappointing



I had SO4 for like awhile but I never got as far as the 2nd world. I'm just like waiting for some reason. I also have WKC2 which I find cool has the 1st game. But, while I do like the fact it's a more customizable version of FFXII, I dunno. For some reason it's not catching me.

Trinity Universe is uhh....yeah.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Stupid dev's, they aren't listening to their fans. They liked that aspect of the game. And they make it smaller each time.



You haven't seen anything yet 

the faces you *will* have during this game 

 :33    and


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I had SO4 for like awhile but I never got as far as the 2nd world. I'm just like waiting for some reason. I also have WKC2 which I find cool has the 1st game. But, while I do like the fact it's a more customizable version of FFXII, I dunno. For some reason it's not catching me.
> 
> Trinity Universe is uhh....yeah.



SO4 isn't worth the effort... only good thing was the battle system..

and I am extremely mad they are coming out with a new SRW for the PS3... 

We americans need some good rpg games cause we are severely lacking.. except on the handheld systems.. they got a ton of them and I am tired of emulation cause it is beginning to take up too much space


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Altron (Mar 16, 2012)

Will def be getting this as well. 2012 will be torture for my wallet. 


Just picked up Record of Agarest War Zero limited edition. Don't know when I will start it since I still have Graces F that I am playing.


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 16, 2012)

Like the other Atelier games, 110% bought.

"Barrel"


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> Like the other Atelier games, 110% bought.
> 
> "Barrel"



BARREL!barrel.
BARRRRRRRELLLL!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2012)

Gonna be buying Tales of Graces: F today, I can't wait to play it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 16, 2012)

The World said:


> Graces F looks it might be better than Lost Odyssey but that was still a pretty good game.



Its not _might_...it _is_ better than Lost Odyssey...like by a country mile. Then again, I don't think very highly of Lost Odyssey to begin with.

Tired of talking to people for this title in Graces f though. I love this game but playing it makes me realize how much I _loathe_ talking to every single person in a city in a RPG for fear of skipping something. 

I literally fell asleep searching for discoveries. I just want to find more skits and do more battles and progress the damn story. Shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

What is a country mile and how is it different from a normal one, Esura?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

^  good one


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What is a country mile and how is it different from a normal one, Esura?



Its a unit of measurement that people who are always wrong use.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 16, 2012)

Just started Lost Odyssey, Battle's weird but I'm liking the art and the dream thing


----------



## zenieth (Mar 16, 2012)

Loving Jansen


----------



## Esura (Mar 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What is a country mile and how is it different from a normal one, Esura?


I thought you would of knew. Its some old stuff my late grandma used to say.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

What is she late to?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_36SSx0inBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Mar 16, 2012)

Okay I'm loving battle and the characters now


----------



## zenieth (Mar 16, 2012)

Prince is a pussy though


----------



## LMJ (Mar 16, 2012)

HOw far are you in?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 16, 2012)

Just at the summit of the mountains


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> HOw far are you in?



That's what she said.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 16, 2012)

Make sure to upgrade dem rings!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

What game are you playing? What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 16, 2012)

Lost Odyssey.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh, one of dem games I probably won't ever play.

But if I had it I would.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 16, 2012)

Watching Golden Boy.

It's hilarious


----------



## zenieth (Mar 16, 2012)

this map theme

Nobuo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

FFIX map theme is pretty sweet.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2012)

Jansen


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

Anal Lube. 


Seems just as relevant.



By the way, now that Diablo III is coming out this thread can be deleted. We're not gonna have time for this shit no more.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anal Lube.
> 
> 
> Seems just as relevant.
> ...



Relevancy acquired.

And I second the notion about D3.

Also, Gimme your SoJ's, I'll be your financial advisor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah.

Thinking about May 15th makes me realize something: Torchlight II? Yeah, that's dead now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 16, 2012)

I couldn't give a shit about Diablo III.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> I couldn't give a shit about Diablo III.



And people who play D3 couldn't give a shit about you, so you can kill yourself and this sad thread now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't care if people care about me or not. I'm just stating my opinion.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 16, 2012)

Why always revert to replying to a person with death threats? Sigh, so 2000.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2012)

^It was a suggestion, and assisted suicide is legal in Oregon.


Well your opinion is wrong, feel better now?

So back to Diablo 3 and Lost Odyssey.

I'm thinking of rolling Witch Doctor first because I support racial equality.


Jansen


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 16, 2012)

Did I say I was ever right? Besides, opinions are never wrong.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> Did I say I was ever right? Besides, opinions are never wrong.



Until you open your mouth.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 16, 2012)

No gnome, even then I am not wrong.

Is it really true assisted suicide is legal in oregon?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 16, 2012)

For what logical reason?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2012)

Medical shit.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 16, 2012)

this will look really good next to my Neptunia 2 collector's edition


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 16, 2012)

So I am probably going to pre order Xenoblade today... I am going to support the game...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

Diablo III is going to snuff out the life from all other RPGs! 


RUN WHILE YOU CAN!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Diablo III is going to snuff out the life from all other RPGs!
> 
> 
> RUN WHILE YOU CAN!


 I can't run from something I don't even care..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

You'll care.





Oh, you'll care.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You'll care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who is going to force me? you?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

You don't want to tempt me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 16, 2012)

I already have the CE and regular PAL versions of Xeno, but Ill pick up the US release as well.

Regarding Diablo III, waiting for the port to the ps3 or/and xbox before I get it. 

Also Witcher 2 looking really good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

Waiting? 


You're going to fall way, way behind noob.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You don't want to tempt me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

Cuntass motherfuck.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I can't run from something I don't even care..



You can ignore a train bolting down at you down the tracks, but it's still going to hit you if you don't move.


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 16, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> BARREL!barrel.
> BARRRRRRRELLLL!



[YOUTUBE]F_08BEGNgLw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]5ff8ULM6OEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 16, 2012)

lol the barrels. 

@Yasuri: My body is ready for Shiranui's trolling in april.


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 16, 2012)

Much trolling will be done.  

Of course I'll be able to stomach her sweetness.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Waiting?
> 
> 
> You're going to fall way, way behind noob.



I only play Diablo single player. Diablo I, II, and when III comes out. There is nothing to fall behind on. I am not interested in being one of those people who waste 20 hours or more a day in their online communities like WoW and what could potentially happen with Diablo 3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Why You Should Care About Xenoblade Chronicles
And why you should drop the cash to pick it up on April 6.*




> Following the huge fan-driven uproar over Xenoblade Chronicles initially not coming to North America, Nintendo finally announced the game would be making its way stateside on April 6. It's a huge win for the system, which later this year will be stepping aside to make way for Nintendo's next generation of home consoles, Wii U. But why should you care?
> 
> It's a good question, with some good answers. Below are a handful of reasons why you should take the time (and spend the money) to play Xenoblade Chronicles when it finally hits store shelves in a few weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 16, 2012)

Put it on the 360 then come at me.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 17, 2012)

I am loving Lost Odyssey


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I am loving Lost Odyssey



You should expect nothing less for the creator of Final Fantasy.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I am loving Lost Odyssey



Duh. What were you expecting when you started this game? Fucking Jansen is the man. Did  you get to Ming yet? That is a nice dynamic between the 2.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 17, 2012)

Nah just got to the Numara ship part.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh! Well she is in Numara!


----------



## zenieth (Mar 17, 2012)

Just got to their first meeting

these characters s


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2012)

Dunno what Queen would be wearing that kinda clothing. lol. I don't mind, but....damn. But you know with an RPG with many playable characters, there tend to be a few annoying ones. So get ready. 

....
....

lol.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyPERxjD8_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Mar 17, 2012)

Man this general is douche number 1


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2012)

Ya fuck that Kakanas, asshole. Fuck that worm boss too.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 17, 2012)

Jensen is one of the best side characters ever. JRPG need to get more characters like him ASAP.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 17, 2012)

We need more JRPGs period.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 17, 2012)

topping it off are all these quality dream stories


----------



## zenieth (Mar 17, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> We need more quality JRPGs period.



fixed for you.

If I never have to see another idea factory game it'll be too soon.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 17, 2012)

XSEED, bros for life.



> fixed for you.
> 
> If I never have to see another idea engine game it'll be too soon.



More games like Graces and Vesperia por favor.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 17, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> We need more JRPGs period.



Ain't that the truth. Next one I got my eye on is Atelier Meruru.

On another note, just finished School Days. Yeah, Makoto got what he deserved.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> topping it off are all these quality dream stories



Fuck ya, collect all dem bitches. I be talking to every fucking npc in that game for those.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2012)

Dat motherfucking Javik on ME3.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 17, 2012)

Esua's damn mad, this game is fantastic just off of these stories alone.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2012)

I wonder how far he got in the game to say that bout the game.


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 17, 2012)

Looking into the future, I wonder what the next trilogy for the Atelier series will be about.  So many Atelier games; so much fun.

Of course if Level 5 ever decided to make a Dark Cloud 3 game, then that would just blow everything else away for that week.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 17, 2012)

This gens' Atelier trilogy sucked. It's like they sucked the fun from the gameplay and made it crappy. The past Atelier games were far more better combat wise and alchemy wise.

Rorona killed it for me. Unless Totori was a massive improvement and did away with Rorona's bullshit.

Hmm, seems like Totori is more exploration focused.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 17, 2012)

Not a huge Fairy tail fan, but I love this ost

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLt-Bbf-PGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS7XVMNNZI8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbGO6ftltQg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7pLpnOB6WA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lLl4v5gPQk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpoe_MOO2p8[/YOUTUBE]

*Yoko Shimomura*: Secret of Mana, Breath of Fire,Radiant Historia,Kingdom Hearts,Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days,Kingdom Hearts coded,Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance 
*Manami Kiyota:*Xenogears,Chrono Cross,Shadow Hearts,Shadow Hearts: Covenant,Xenosaga Episode I: Der Wille zur Macht,Sands of Destruction ,Arc Rise Fantasia 


I am so hyped for a game I already played!!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2012)

Speaking of Dark Cloud.

Question:

Whose dev cycle do you think is longer, Versus XIII or The Last Guardian?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Speaking of Dark Cloud.
> 
> Question:
> 
> Whose dev cycle do you think is longer, Versus XIII or The Last Guardian?


 The Last Guardian imo, but I have a feeling both are going to get canned.


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What is she late to?


Joke right?


Mura said:


> Ain't that the truth. Next one I got my eye on is Atelier Meruru.
> 
> On another note, just finished School Days. Yeah, Makoto got what he deserved.


I need to finish Rorona and Totori first. I might actually go back to those games after Graces f. I really do not feel like replaying ME2 for ME3 right now.


Lee Min Jung said:


> I wonder how far he got in the game to say that bout the game.


Not far actually. I just got tired of playing it. Just a by the book RPG. Funny too, considering it was the game I wanted a 360 for earlier this gen so I only went in with the most positive and hypest of intentions. Grass isn't always greener on the other side. I enjoyed my brief time with Blue Dragon much, much, much more. Can't believe people be sleeping on it. I'm actually considering copping my mom's 360 I bought her and use it over the summer to finish Blue Dragon and Vesperia.

After Hyperdimension Neptunia MK2....Idea Factory moved up slightly on the RPG developing food chain so I'm looking forward to what Compile Heart and Idea Factory can pull off again. They are finally learning.

Oh, and I got and watched some of Haruhi and....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnJ8cmaT3Ek[/YOUTUBE]

This is badass right here mang.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 17, 2012)

Meh, I like it better in Japanese. Especially hearing Hirano Aya sing.

[YOUTUBE]6kv3mMK7EP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2012)

I heard the Aya Hirano one before....mostly due to Sankaku Complex and their obsession with all things on Hirano...which kind of passed on to me. She is freaking cute though and she sounds kind of cute too. One of the few seiyuus I know of. Kind of tempted to watch it in subs just to listen to Hirano.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 17, 2012)

When I think of Hirano Aya first thing that comes to mind is Suzumiya Haruhi. One reason why anyone else doing Haruhi's voice is so weird.


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> When I think of Hirano Aya first thing that comes to mind is Suzumiya Haruhi. One reason why anyone else doing Haruhi's voice is so weird.



When I think of Aya Hirano I think,


cute chick with a huge forehead
obsessed with Twitter
obsessed with her cat
got caught fucking her bandmate
got kicked out of her agency
her fans are fucking retarded...well all of those seiyuu fans from Japan are
cute voice


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 17, 2012)

Dammit, esura I meant anime wise. Whatever she does in her personal life is her own deal.


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> Dammit, esura I meant anime wise. *Whatever she does in her personal life is her own deal.*



Dude, I agree. Its why I say seiyuu fans in Japan are retarded as shit. So she has sex with bandmates and other motherfuckers, big deal. That means she is down to fuck. Motherfuckers need to praise these types of women but naaaah, Japanese people want those pure bitches.

But that's the original reason I initially knew of her which is why I listed that shit.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Joke right?
> 
> I need to finish Rorona and Totori first. I might actually go back to those games after Graces f. I really do not feel like replaying ME2 for ME3 right now.
> 
> ...



Blue Dragon over Lost Odyssey? Really?

Esura you keep disappointing me brah!


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2012)

The World said:


> Blue Dragon over Lost Odyssey? Really?
> 
> Esura you keep disappointing me brah!



Characters are charming, artwork is done by Akira Toriyama, gameplay is awesome, artwork is done by Akira Toriyama, graphics were great for back then, and artwork is done by Akira Toriyama.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 17, 2012)

Wait... you actually enjoyed Blue Dragon


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh come on, you don't like Blue Dragon either? Wow.


Anyways, Mura, what else does Aya voices beyond Haruhi?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 17, 2012)

The game was horrible... only thing going for it was the art design and graphics.. everything else was horrible compared to other RPG's


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2012)

Blue dragon isn't bad, I mean if you wanted to see it bad watch it's anime.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 17, 2012)

The only time I enjoyed the game was the first boss fight against a metal shark fin if I remember correctly... I got to the part where you had to run across a valley to not get hit from stuff targeting you... 

I tried to enjoy it but everything seems so plain and boring.. wasn't a good experience for me


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh come on, you don't like Blue Dragon either? Wow.
> 
> 
> Anyways, Mura, what else does Aya voices beyond Haruhi?



Death note-Amane Misa
Fairy Tail-Lucy Heartfilia
Lucky Star-Izumi Konata
Queen's Blade-Nanael
Seikon no Qwaser-Ekaterina Kurae

These are just anime roles I've seen her do, here is a full list of what she has done.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> The only time I enjoyed the game was the first boss fight against a metal shark fin if I remember correctly... I got to the part where you had to run across a valley to not get hit from stuff targeting you...
> 
> I tried to enjoy it but everything seems so plain and boring.. wasn't a good experience for me


It's an okay game.
[YOUTUBE]0Tv5LYM_eII[/YOUTUBE]
I would say it's better than FF 13 or 13-2. 
It's sequels didn't end up being the exact same thing either.
[YOUTUBE]KRpw-8vxZag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> Death note-*Amane Misa*
> Fairy Tail-Lucy Heartfilia
> Lucky Star-Izumi Konata
> Queen's Blade-*Nanael*
> ...



LOL seriously? Cool.

Wait, how did we start talking about Aya Hirano again? 

Anyways, have you played Graces f yet? Adult Hubert is a douche. I'm going to be pissed off if he becomes the Lord of Lhant over Asbel at the end of the game. Either way, I don't think this game is going to end all sunshine and rainbows with the way things are going.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> LOL seriously? Cool.
> 
> Wait, how did we start talking about Aya Hirano again?
> 
> Anyways, have you played Graces f yet? Adult Hubert is a douche. I'm going to be pissed off if he becomes the Lord of Lhant over Asbel at the end of the game. Either way, I don't think this game is going to end all sunshine and rainbows with the way things are going.



Well because you asked me what other roles she has done.

I haven't played graces f yet, I've been somewhat preoccupied. I will get to it though for sure.


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well because you asked me what other roles she has done.
> 
> I haven't played graces f yet, I've been somewhat preoccupied. I will get to it though for sure.



No, I was talking about how we ended up talking about her in the first place. 

Graces f is pretty fun, when I'm not constantly backtracking. Going to Stratah now. Oh, and is this like a Tales thing to have the protagonist hit rock bottom or get shitted on for hours on in early in the game before they become all badass? I'm noticing this on a lot of the console Tales. I'm feeling bad for Asbel. Getting shitted on by his brother, by his girl, by his people, by his king/friend...lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 17, 2012)

I am hearing that ToG is one of the weakest game in the series but to be fair, Tales community is somewhat crazy in term of ranking games in the series..


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am hearing that ToG is one of the weakest game in the series but to be fair, Tales community is somewhat crazy in term of ranking games in the series..



That's...the complete opposite of what I'm hearing. I keep hearing people say this is second to Xillia and better than Vesperia.

I personally like this over Symphonia and Abyss and Innocence (only ones I played besides Graces f).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> That's...the complete opposite of what I'm hearing. I keep hearing people say this is second to Xillia and better than Vesperia.
> 
> I personally like this over Symphonia and Abyss and Innocence (only ones I played besides Graces f).


 Vesperia the 360 one?

Edit: how is Xilia better than Vesperia? I always wanted to play Vesperia because is so high in a lot of people list.


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Vesperia the 360 one?



Yeah. I never played it, and most likely never would because I'm changing my mind about borrowing a 360 again to play two games.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 17, 2012)

>Lost Odyssey
>By the books jrpg
>goes on to praise Blue Dragon

there aint enough uvas


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 17, 2012)

Blue Dragon had so much wrong, it wasn't even funny. One of my biggest disappointments.

And TOV is the only tales I really enjoyed. Hoping to enjoy Grace down the line same way.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 17, 2012)

I haven't played Xillia or Vesperia but through the gameplay videos I've seen I like Xillia better. The gameplay just looks faster and more fun. I also, love the character pic cut-ins during battle and also what looks like when two characters are connected by a single line and can gangup on an enemy. Also, they can do combination artes when they're connected. Not saying Vesperia is bad, I'm just saying Xillia looks more fun.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 17, 2012)

The hardest tales game is Tales of Eternia so far for me... enemies on that game can rapestomp you fast and deal a lot of damage and these are regular enemies.. although I gotta finish the game..




> Graces f is pretty fun, when I'm not constantly backtracking. Going to Stratah now. Oh, and is this like a Tales thing to have the protagonist hit rock bottom or get shitted on for hours on in early in the game before they become all badass? I'm noticing this on a lot of the console Tales. I'm feeling bad for Asbel. Getting shitted on by his brother, by his girl, by his people, by his king/friend...lol.



Most tales game I have played involve the hero getting destroyed in battle early in the game... in fact the first one involve you traveling back in the past so you wouldn't get stomp on in the present lol


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> >Lost Odyssey
> >By the books jrpg
> >goes on to praise Blue Dragon
> 
> there aint enough uvas


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> The hardest tales game is Tales of Eternia so far for me... enemies on that game can rapestomp you fast and deal a lot of damage and these are regular enemies.. although I gotta finish the game..



Just got out of the Forest of Temptation the other day. That was bullshit so I just resorted to a guide.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> Just got out of the Forest of Temptation the other day. That was bullshit so I just resorted to a guide.



Try fighting Cress Albane(hero of Tales of Phantasia) in the coliseum, oh god. 

Took alot of grinding to beat him, but I got that Eternal Sword.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> Just got out of the Forest of Temptation the other day. That was bullshit so I just resorted to a guide.



It was lol... its nearly impossible to get out of that forest without a guide.. did you enjoy fighting those crazy reapers  

how did you enjoy the fight with Undine?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 17, 2012)

Man Caim

your grandkid's voice is like nails on a chalkboard


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 17, 2012)

The World said:


> Try fighting Cress Albane(hero of Tales of Phantasia) in the coliseum, oh god.
> 
> Took alot of grinding to beat him, but I got that Eternal Sword.



What, Cress is up in this? Thats what I'm talking about.



Byrdman said:


> It was lol... its nearly impossible to get out of that forest without a guide.. did you enjoy fighting those crazy reapers
> 
> how did you enjoy the fight with Undine?



Those reapers can kiss my ass thats for sure. The undine fight was a bitch but I got through that alright.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Man Caim
> 
> your grandkid's voice is like nails on a chalkboard


----------



## Byrd (Mar 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> What, Cress is up in this? Thats what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Those reapers can kiss my ass thats for sure. The undine fight was a bitch but I got through that alright.



My first time fighting those reapers.. it teleported right behind me and one-shotted my teammate lol.. I then proceed to run from the battle..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2012)

You guys had trouble with the forest?
The thing I had most trouble with was the final boss throwing bs lol gameover attacks.
That was literally the only hard part for me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 17, 2012)

The World said:


> Try fighting Cress Albane(hero of Tales of Phantasia) in the coliseum, oh god.
> 
> Took alot of grinding to beat him, but I got that Eternal Sword.


 God. Cress is a bitch... I beat him tho but still...Tales of Phantasia ftw.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 17, 2012)

I remember seeing a vid of Cless and he was tag with Arche... I seen her throwing around some crazy spells but in ToE I sometimes forget to pay attention to my health and got own a lot because of it


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2012)

Holy shit. Just took my little siblings to the movies and we saw this family flick called Journey 2. Best thing bout that movie was Vanessa Hudgens. Holy Shit, she is still looking sexy as ever. Nice ass body. That is the only thing that I looked forward to in that movie, just seeing all the scenes with her. Thought I was out of that VH phase years ago, but NOPE.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Anyways, have you played Graces f yet? Adult Hubert is a douche. I'm going to be pissed off if he becomes the Lord of Lhant over Asbel at the end of the game. Either way, I don't think this game is going to end all sunshine and rainbows with the way things are going.



Hubert mellows out a lot later. He's hilarious even though he's so serious. 



Esura said:


> Graces f is pretty fun, when I'm not constantly backtracking. Going to Stratah now. Oh, and is this like a Tales thing to have the protagonist hit rock bottom or get shitted on for hours on in early in the game before they become all badass? I'm noticing this on a lot of the console Tales. I'm feeling bad for Asbel. Getting shitted on by his brother, by his girl, by his people, by his king/friend...lol.



Technically Asbel older is him reaching his badass status, it's just that the fucking universe just hates his guts. Not to mention every other character more or less out shines him than the rest.



Malvingt2 said:


> I am hearing that *ToG is one of the weakest game in the series* but to be fair, Tales community is somewhat crazy in term of ranking games in the series..



BULL 
FUCKING 
SHIT. 

Graces is up there with Vesperia in being one of the best Tales games along with Destiny for PS2. Xillia maybe but I'm hearing mixed messages about it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 17, 2012)

I didn't say it, I heard it also my friends are playing the game and they are huge tales fans...they are going to tell me how it is even tho they are just teasing me because I am not getting the game..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 17, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Xillia maybe but I'm hearing mixed messages about it.



What are you hearing on it?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I didn't say it, I heard it also my friends are playing the game and they are huge tales fans...they are going to tell me how it is even tho they are just teasing me because I am not getting the game..



I know you didn't say that. I'm just saying that whoever said that is complete bullshit.



Mura said:


> What are you hearing on it?



That while the new mechanics is fun for awhile, it becomes utterly broken.
Something about the fields or something are not as interesting or the Ports all look alike. 
Plus something about the story but that's the least mentioned.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> God. Cress is a bitch... I beat him tho but still...Tales of Phantasia ftw.





Byrdman said:


> I remember seeing a vid of Cless and he was tag with Arche... I seen her throwing around some crazy spells but in ToE I sometimes forget to pay attention to my health and got own a lot because of it



Yeah it get's pretty crazy

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCe2TFpnh48[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niBSFYxoLkM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2012)

Did I ever mention that Persona 3 is a total jerk? What kind of ending is that, anyway?


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2012)

MC uses ZA WARUDO then ZA UNAVERSU!

Pretty awesome to me. At least in the psp version. 

MC chick is up there with hottest persona chicks too.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 17, 2012)

P3 FES pissed me off.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 17, 2012)

How was the ToV animated movie?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2012)

The prequel? Not too shabby.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 17, 2012)

I was actually holding back on watching the movie since I wanted to play the game first but I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 17, 2012)

I personally hated Jansen, and Toten; I liked Kaim, Sarah, Seth

Jansen is just your stock character - the fool - a character I dont particularly care for in general


----------



## zenieth (Mar 17, 2012)

I enjoy them all so far

except the kids.

Jansen is comic relief, but he plays it far better than most and he's got a slyness to him that most stock fools don't


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2012)

Dat Jansen/Queen Namura dynamic.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 17, 2012)

Seems like Atelier Totori actually stepped in the right direction from what it seems. Combat is more faster this time (which is good). Best part is that alchemy don't waste a fucking day this time and it's on the spot per usual. So far it's not pissing me off. Thank god.

This Gino character reminds me of Vaan for some reason.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 17, 2012)

Seth gets dreams too?

superior quality


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 17, 2012)

Nevermind, Alchemy still wastes a day to synth. Just now it's not time consuming, animation wise. Same goes for resting.

OK, that's a neat feature. Since Totori can't take a hit worth a fuck, they have a function called Assist Guard where your second character can intercept the attack by pressing L1 and that character takes the hit by very little. Beats getting 3 shotted with very little healing items.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 17, 2012)

"I really liked the approach of promoting the product without using fancy words or expressions and just telling it like it is, and so I came away with a very good impression.”

sakaguchi telling it like it is.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2012)

Basically telling the world how SE are bunch of assclowns.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 17, 2012)

Honestly I prefer Thoma from Record of Agarest War over a character like Jansen, if I want a character for comic relief; his act is more of a mask to cover emotional issues versus Jansen trying to smooth talk Ming

Man the PS3 was really lacking, but I think over the  last year or so its gotten a lot more quality jrpgs than the other two, then again thats always been Sony's MO, they start of slow but really start spamming the rpgs towards the end of the consoles life


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 17, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Honestly I prefer Thoma from Record of Agarest War over a character like Jansen, if I want a character for comic relief; his act is more of a mask to cover emotional issues versus Jansen trying to smooth talk Ming
> 
> Man the PS3 was really lacking, but I think over the  last year or so its gotten a lot *more quality jrpgs* than the other two, then again thats always been Sony's MO, they start of slow but really start spamming the rpgs towards the end of the consoles life



>more
>quality
>jrpgs
>PS3

Que? I can count the remotely decent ones on my hand. And Graces was like the only title on the PS3 this gen that was actually worth a damn (well there's VC but meh). And PS2 in comparison at this point was in abundance. Most of the quality JRPGs this gen were handheld. Not to mention 360 is just as bad if not worse if you're JRPG player.

I swear if I have to see another Compile Heart, Idea Factory or strategy JRPG one more time...


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Hubert mellows out a lot later. He's hilarious even though he's so serious.


I was expecting an adult Hubert to be all nerdy and shit. 



> Technically Asbel older is him reaching his badass status, it's just that the fucking universe just hates his guts. Not to mention every other character more or less out shines him than the rest.


I'm starting to notice that. Bailey just outright dogs Asbel out in front of everyone while simultaneously praising Cheria and Hubert for doing little shit than he did. Yeah, dog out the knight in training that gave up his career to help you motherfuckers out. Only character that got shitted on somewhat that I didn't mind was Lady Kerri. Asbel still toughs it out though. I see why you like Asbel. Pretty damn badass.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Nevermind, Alchemy still wastes a day to synth. Just now it's not time consuming, animation wise. Same goes for resting.
> 
> OK, that's a neat feature. Since Totori can't take a hit worth a fuck, they have a function called Assist Guard where your second character can intercept the attack by pressing L1 and that character takes the hit by very little. Beats getting 3 shotted with very little healing items.


You are playing Totori? I thought you didn't like Atelier games.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >more
> >quality
> >jrpgs
> >PS3
> ...


Dude, I'm telling you. Play Neptunia MK2. Its literally the best Idea Factory/Compile Heart in existence...although that's probably not saying much. If you hated the first one or other Idea Factory or Compile Heart games for their gameplay, you will love Neptunia MK2. I don't know if these motherfuckers had a dream or some sort of epiphany on life or something and decided to make an awesome game but they did. Its a shame people are sleeping on it because of the previous entry or judging it by its cover. Gameplay is pretty deep and interesting.

Oh, and 360 is worse as far as JRPGs are concerned. Other than Vesperia and Blue Dragon I have no interest in other JRPGs on that console. Either way, from what I gathered from your previous post on Graces f is that you prefer more traditional JRPGs, and a majority of the localized ones are on handhelds.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 17, 2012)

Just looking at your captions Esua, tells me not to touch MK2 with a fifty foot fucking pole.


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Just looking at your captions Esua, tells me not to touch MK2 with a fifty foot fucking pole.



To be honest, you wont like the game if the theme of the game bother you, which I do mention in said review if you read it. But if you are a gameplay person, I think you could over look it for the gameplay.

Its _why_ I'm praising it so much more than the first one. I didn't like the gameplay of the previous one and primarily stuck with and liked the game because I loved the goofy premise and characters. MK2  has the best of both worlds.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2012)

Juanita71 said:


> anyone play Bahamut Lagoon? Looking to play Bahamut Lagoon but it suffers from having no US export >_<




Just patch it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 17, 2012)

> You are playing Totori? I thought you didn't like Atelier games.



No, I just don't like this gens iterations. While Totori is a lot more easier to approach this time, it still feels bland. The story is more or less bleh, characters I don't particularly care for. Having to do synthesis or hunt jobs just for the next scene just makes the in between feel fillerish. While I'm not expecting the greatest story or most compelling characters, at least put something in there. I mean after playing games like





it feels dull in comparison. So far this game is a 6.5 to maybe a 7 if it improves later.



> Dude, I'm telling you. Play Neptunia MK2. Its literally the best Idea Factory/Compile Heart in existence...although that's probably not saying much.



It's not.



> Either way, from what I gathered from your previous post on Graces f is that you prefer more traditional JRPGs, and a majority of the localized ones are on handhelds.



That's pretty much it. Other than Tales or VC, there's Eternal Sonata and WKC (but it feels meh). SO4 is not as good I'd hope initially. Nier is pretty good, but what kills me is that you have to collect weapons to get the other scenarios (sidequests are a bore fest) and then there's worst case of bullshit when you finish completely, that name you had for Nier is over and done with. RoF is fun but could've been better. Graces satisfied what I wanted.


----------



## Riley (Mar 17, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Did I ever mention that Persona 3 is a total jerk? What kind of ending is that, anyway?



A good ending. Unlike FFX the protagonist got to say goodbye to his friends and spend a good deal of time with them before dying. I mean sure it's sad but if your opponent is immortal like Nyx it can't be helped. 

The number of girls aren't as exciting personality-wise like Chie from Persona 4 but meh I still think story-wise and action-wise Persona 3 stomps. Aigis is awesome, same with Shinjiro.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2012)

Gimme dat Lost Odyssey 2. Nao, i'd buy that in a hot sec. Even though that will never happen.


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 17, 2012)

The only thing I didn't like about persona 3 was the fact i couldn't really control what my characters did which they fixed in 4 but I still have to give props to 3 b/c it was definitely a good story.  But still when you hear those footsteps  and in persona 4's case....beware new story + treasure chests 

But what other games are out there thats similiar to Valkyria Chronicles honestly I have to say that was one of the best strategy games for the ps3 and a definitely nice change of pace from all the first person shooters and stuff like that.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2012)

That is why you play that psp version of P3.


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes i agree and actually you could control them to a certain extent in regards to telling them what skills to do and stuff so yea it was a bit of both lol


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2012)

Which brings me back to FFXII, fucking gambits <3


----------



## Riley (Mar 17, 2012)

TigerTwista said:


> Yes i agree and actually you could control them to a certain extent in regards to telling them what skills to do and stuff so yea it was a bit of both lol



On another note: the final Persona upgrade scenes(resolution) in Persona 3 were done a lot better than the ones in Persona 4. They're basically love scenes or bonding with dudes to have it taken up a notch. I mean what's the point if those moments aren't canon (P4 protagonist/Yukiko P4 protagonist/Chie P4 protagonist/Rise for example)? Junpei's resolution was some awesome stuff cuz he gets his right in the middle of an action scene.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZAUq3VwnCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 17, 2012)

Yea you got a good point.  Idk personally i think persona 3 and 4 both have their good points.  honestly i wish the persona 3 anime that they did originally was based off the game like they did with persona 4 but alas it wasn't what i was looking forward to when i saw it


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 17, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >more
> >quality
> >jrpgs
> >PS3
> ...



ar tonelico 3
atelier rorona 
atelier meruru
atelier totori
trinity zil 
grace f
neptunia 2 (the main criticism for the first one were gameplay which mainly came from main stream reviewers, the second one seems to have fixed many of these problems)
Agarest 2 (will not be released for the xbox)

and in the same time span xbox only got agarest zero, ff13, 13 2 which also came to ps3

I will say that pound for pound xenoblade and last story are better, but thats two games for the wii, and it took alot of begging and pleading to get those

edit: my time frame is roughly within the last two years, xbox of course had a lot better start, but slowed down
also I rarely agree with Esura, but he is spot on with Neptunia 2


----------



## zenieth (Mar 17, 2012)

Did I mention I'll never touch neptunia 2 even with a fifty foot pole?

yup doing that very thing


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2012)

> .hack

> fun

> debatable


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 17, 2012)

I admit when .hack first came out i pretty much waited after i beat the first one to get the second game and then pretty much it was a long wait trying to get these games after beating it but i like the fact you was able to carry your character over...made much more sense and made things a bit easier to continue on.  Had anyone ever tried doing a new game  on the next part before its hard.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 17, 2012)

> ar tonelico 3



We will never speak of this game. Again.



> atelier rorona



Something that could've been decent was stunted by the  deadlines, seemingly lack of exploration (even Totori still suffers from this), and a bunch of other things.



> atelier totori



A step in the right direction but still feels bland and again, lack of exploration kills the experience. While the main deadline (the 3 years) is more easier to handle, it still feels like one giant filler atm. The whole point for Totori for becoming an adventurer was to hopefully search for her mother. But for some reason, no search has been done. I mean it could've been a real lighthearted version of Hunter x Hunter and it would've been fine.



> atelier meruru



Game ain't out yet but not holding my breath.



> trinity zil







> grace f



The only thing worth mentioning.



> neptunia 2



Idea Factory/Compile Heart, how they still make money and yet develop crappy games is beyond belief.



> Agarest 2



I rather not play another Cross Edge clone thank you very much. And IF/CH still suck and should burn.



> > .hack
> 
> > fun
> 
> > debatable



The .Hack series I can actually play. At least those games are far more better than half the crap that came out this gen. And shits on Idea Factory/Compile Heart in it's entirety. Did I mention that I really hate Idea Factory and they should burn in a 1000 fires?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Gimme dat Lost Odyssey 2. Nao, i'd buy that in a hot sec. Even though that will never happen.



Give me a book of these dreams and I'll be fucking content.

friend made me shed a tear over an old lady with ribbons in her hair.

I won't forget you, ya hear


----------



## zenieth (Mar 18, 2012)

Is it idea factory hate time?

cause I can totally get behind that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Is it idea factory hate time?
> 
> cause I can totally get behind that.



Why the fuck most JRPGS this gen come from Idea Factory? I can deal with NIS and Gust somewhat but how the fuck you have a somewhat decent combat system and bog it down to the most asinine gaming experience I ever had to endure? I mean, what the fuck?

I mean, how do you fuck up a concept like Cross Edge? Even frikkin Neptunia in a sense of having the console wars being literal and it ends up a boring moe fest?


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> *Give me a book of these dreams and I'll be fucking content.*
> 
> friend made me shed a tear over an old lady with ribbons in her hair.
> 
> I won't forget you, ya hear



This. Fucking this. SOMEONE MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

isn't Idea Factory behind those games with some awesome cover work but sucks at everything else.. I remember I was about to buy a game called Record of Agarest War and heard it sucked big time.

I mean if you didn't research you game.. you would think it is good base off the artwork on the cover of the game.. those covers constantly remind me of Yggdra Union


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Gimme dat Lost Odyssey 2. Nao, i'd buy that in a hot sec. Even though that will never happen.



Fuck yeah, but I liked how the first ended so I'm good.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

You know who makes some interesting rpgs.. Sting does..

Rivera was actually a good harem Rpg, plus they made Knights in the Nightmare which was amazing as well


----------



## LMJ (Mar 18, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Fuck yeah, but I liked how the first ended so I'm good.



True, the ending of the first was pretty tight, but just the though of another game like that, makes me grin. After all these years, I will still pop it in once a year a play it. DAT GOOD.....fuck you Tolten, damn Estelle complex.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm at the Sorceress' mansion.

Loving these characters

Battle System is cool.

THESE

FUCKING

DREAMS


----------



## LMJ (Mar 18, 2012)

Fuck that mirror place. Dat Spirit Magic is dope in that place. Use that "Random" Spell on those ghost creatures. Will do wonders.


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

The World said:


> > .hack
> 
> > fun
> 
> > debatable



I should cut off your testicles and stick them down your throat. 

.Hack was one of the funnest games to play on the PS2 back in the game. Not to mention one of the best RPG's in early 2000. Also the idea of transfering data from other parts was brilliant. It's more kick-ass if you have .Hack//GU and played Infection, Mutation, Outbreak, and Quarantine you get secret emails.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley said:


> I should cut off your testicles and stick them down your throat.
> 
> .Hack was one of the funnest games to play on the PS2 back in the game. Not to mention one of the* best RPG's in early 2000*. Also the idea of transfering data from other parts was brilliant. It's more kick-ass if you have .Hack//GU and played Infection, Mutation, Outbreak, and Quarantine you get secret emails.



against other rpgs at that time.. thats a bold statement to be making


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> against other rpgs at that time.. thats a bold statement to be making



It came out in 2002-2003. The games I'm able to remember that came out are:

Final Fantasy X
Kingdom Hearts

.Hack is the top game for me. There's also Xenosaga Episode I which had gorgeous gameplay and beautiful cutscenes. However, .Hack definitely comes on top for me.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 18, 2012)

Ahhhh shit. FFX, KH, Xenosaga and .Hack, all fucking beautiful. Sexy years for RPG's.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2012)

.hack wasn't fun perse 
Mainly because it was empty.
Would be fun it if was the real deal.
I mean I like the idea, but it's so damn empty.
I love the emails and the extra stuff with the characters, but fun?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> isn't Idea Factory behind those games with some awesome cover work but sucks at everything else.. I remember I was about to buy a game called Record of Agarest War and heard it sucked big time.
> 
> I mean if you didn't research you game.. you would think it is good base off the artwork on the cover of the game.. those covers constantly remind me of *Yggdra Union*





Byrdman said:


> You know who makes some interesting rpgs.. *Sting* does..
> 
> Rivera was actually a good harem Rpg, plus they made Knights in the Nightmare which was amazing as well



Funny you mention them considering Yggdra Union is of the same saga Riviera and Knights are. 

Also that said, the newest Sting game coming out is called Gungnir for PSP.


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> .hack wasn't fun perse
> Mainly because it was empty.
> Would be fun it if was the real deal.




Maybe you just have bad taste in JRPG's and don't know about games that are fun?  
.Hack was the first game to introduce the concept of game about a protagonist playing a game within a game. Not fun? There's grunty-races, the looking at e-mails in the game, and other people's post on message board in the game. The second installment of .Hack was even better because of how the looks of the message board and gameplay. The game becomes even more fun when you level up. It was also kick-ass being able to look at the anime episode included in the game. Also for those who didn't know: buying the .Hack//SIGN DVD's there were keywords on the back you could use to access levels.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley said:


> *Maybe you just have bad taste in JRPG's and don't know about games that are fun?  *



Gross generalization.



> .Hack was the first game to introduce the concept of game about a protagonist playing a game within a game.



You'd be surprised, and even if you were right. Original =/= fun or good for that matter.



> Not fun? There's grunty-races,



How does this define fun?



> the looking at e-mails in the game,



Reading hotmail isn't exactly the most riveting experience



> and other people's post on message board in the game.



Insert any number of things from NF Cafe here



> The second installment of .Hack was even better because of how the looks of the message board and gameplay.



What? Seriously what does this even mean?



> The game becomes even more fun when you level up. It was also kick-ass being able to look at the anime episode included in the game.



I haven't played .Hack but man the anime is 100% garbage



> Also for those who didn't know: buying the .Hack//SIGN DVD's there were keywords on the back you could use to access levels.



None of these things really classify as fun just stuff you can do in the game. You got to explain why doing these things are fun and not just you know list them off like they'll sway opinions just by being stated.


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

zenieth said:
			
		

> Gross generalization.



I've seen worse on these forums. 



> You'd be surprised, and even if you were right. Original =/= fun or good for that matter.




Games that present original ideas are the most praised and fun. .Hack becomes especially fun as you level up more.




> How does this define fun?




You get to ride little cow-like things in races against players in the game. If you didn't play the game why are you even speaking against it? Especially fi you dont know the concepts. 




> Reading hotmail isn't exactly the most riveting experience



Seeing it be done in a game it seems pretty humorous how the ways of the internet and forums experience are in the next set of .Hack games.




> Insert any number of things from NF Cafe here



Who the hell cares? I didn't even know the forums even fucking existed before or after .Hack for a while.





> What? Seriously what does this even mean?



Quit playing dumb. What do you think I mean? Or are you really dumb to not know what I mean when I say "video game's in video game had a message board"?



> I haven't played .Hack but man the anime is 100% garbage



.Hack anime was pretty good. Like the game it was probably the freshest idea to anime. It makes sense since it's transitioning to the games which is full of action in comparison to the game I mean having them both be mindless action filled would redundant. 



> None of these things really classify as fun just stuff you can do in the game.



To you they don't. 



> You got to explain why doing these things are fun and not just you know list them off like they'll sway opinions just by being stated.



I'm not trying to sway anyone I'm speaking on behalf of the people that have played the games.


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley said:


> I should cut off your testicles and stick them down your throat.
> 
> .Hack was one of the funnest games to play on the PS2 back in the game. Not to mention one of the best RPG's in early 2000. Also the idea of transfering data from other parts was brilliant. It's more kick-ass if you have .Hack//GU and played Infection, Mutation, Outbreak, and Quarantine you get secret emails.







Riley said:


> It came out in 2002-2003. The games I'm able to remember that came out are:
> 
> Final Fantasy X
> Kingdom Hearts
> ...








Riley said:


> Maybe you just have bad taste in JRPG's and don't know about games that are fun?
> .Hack was the first game to introduce the concept of game about a protagonist playing a game within a game. Not fun? There's grunty-races, the looking at e-mails in the game, and other people's post on message board in the game. The second installment of .Hack was even better because of how the looks of the message board and gameplay. The game becomes even more fun when you level up. It was also kick-ass being able to look at the anime episode included in the game. Also for those who didn't know: buying the .Hack//SIGN DVD's there were keywords on the back you could use to access levels.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2012)

.Hack was a good JRPG series but far from amazing. Had quite a list of problems but interesting none the less.


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah dupe your fans into buying 4-5 of the same damn game.

Bandai you're making even Capcom blush.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm not speaking against the games because I know I haven't played them

I'm speaking against your argument because it's poor.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley you should try Baten Kaitos. It blows FFX and KH out of the water.

Well, in most areas. The other two have better voice-acting.


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2012)

I can't believe that's even possible.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2012)

The World said:


> Yeah dupe your fans into buying 4-5 of the same damn game.
> 
> Bandai you're making even Capcom blush.



To be fair each game had a great amount of gameplay and good improvements. It was a good story too if wanted to follow through.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Funny you mention them considering Yggdra Union is of the same saga Riviera and Knights are.
> 
> Also that said, the newest Sting game coming out is called Gungnir for PSP.



Looks interesting.. wonder how the gameplay will be.. that being said.. they have the prequel to Yggdra Union as well as another side game called something Union... forgot

but don't look like neither of those two are hitting american shores sadly


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> .Hack was a good JRPG series but far from amazing. Had quite a list of problems but interesting none the less.



Of course. Who's to say that it isn't? .Hack//Quarantine was a big letdown because it didn't have as many sidequests as the other 3 .Hack games prior to it did. 



> Yeah dupe your fans into buying 5 of the same damn game.
> 
> Bandai you're making even Capcom blush.



Good lord you have no idea what the hell you are fucking talking about. .Hack had 7 games on the PS2 *GENIUS*. 

Also Capcom fails harder than Bandai ever will. Or do I have to remind people how ridiculously redundant Street Fighter's characer stories have been? Or how they have been neglecting the Mega Man series? That is not to say it isn't good (recently bought Mega Man Zero) but there was the executing meddling in Mega Man X 6 (god fucking awful game) but what the hell is up with Mega Man Legends 3 being M.I.A.?  And lastly, Devil May Cry 4. Dante looks like shit from Twilight. Anyone who likes that might as well say they're a fan of Twilight.


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> To be fair each game had a great amount of gameplay and good improvements. It was a good story too if wanted to follow through.




More like bland environments, mediocre gameplay, story stretched too thin with characters that you couldn't care less about.....and duped into buying 4 games just to finish it.

These people invented DLC by calling it another game.

CC2 should just do an anime because the gameplay in most of their games suck.


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

> I'm not speaking against the games because I know I haven't played them
> 
> I'm speaking against your argument because it's poor.



So you're speaking against me for the sake of speaking against me. Yeah, you're being an idiot. I said I was speaking on behalf of the people who are familiar with the games. I'm not trying to convince people who aren't familiar with it. And seeing as how Crazymtf can attest. I win. 





Zaelapolopollo said:


> Riley you should try Baten Kaitos. It blows FFX and KH out of the water.
> 
> Well, in most areas. The other two have better voice-acting.



FFX's voice acting was insanely bad and humorous. 

KH felt so ridiculously original in that it was game that had an adolescent feel to it and also mixes things like Disney. 

Does Baten Kaitos beat Xenosaga though? That felt to me like one of the best Sci-fi JRPG's. Also I couldn't believe how ridiculously long the the cutscenes were. I mean the length gave Metal Gear Solids a run for it's money. Also the Gnosis were an incredibly interesting enemy.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley said:


> I've seen worse on these forums.



That never has been and never will be an acceptable excuse




> Games that present original ideas are the most praised *and fun.* .Hack becomes especially fun as you level up more.



Most praised sure, because they step out of the status quo to do something differently but there are many games that do something differently and are praised for going a new direction that are still lambasted for being poor





> *You get to ride little cow-like things in races against players in the game.* If you didn't play the game why are you even speaking against it? Especially fi you dont know the concepts.



Know what that is? that's called defining your point. Saying something like "This car is awesome." "Why?" "Because it's red" doesn't really say why it's awesome it just gives a description of a part of it.




> Seeing it be done in a game it seems pretty humorous how the ways of the internet and forums experience are in the next set of .Hack games.



See defining helps explain your point




> Who the hell cares?



Well since you brought it up, signs would point to you.



> I didn't even know the forums even fucking existed before or after .Hack for a while.



So? Ignorance also isn't an excuse





> Quit playing dumb. What do you think I mean? Or are you really dumb to not know what I mean when I say "*video game's in video game had a message board*"?



Incomprehensible dribble?



> .Hack anime was pretty good.



 no it wasn't



> Like the game it was probably the freshest idea to anime.



Again unique =/= good



> It makes sense since it's transitioning to the games which is full of action in comparison to the game I mean having them both be mindless action filled would redundant.



it's not a matter of the format it's a matter of it being dull and utterly not engaging in any form. Big blasts and explosions wouldn't have changed that.



> To you they don't.



No it's cause all you're doing is listing off components without explaining why they're fun. I could list off the components of my bed, that won't tell you why this shit helps me sleep like a baby.



> I'm not trying to sway anyone I'm speaking on behalf of the people that have played the games.



Doing a pretty poor job then, Mr. Spokesman.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley said:


> So you're speaking against me for the sake of speaking against me. Yeah, you're being an idiot.



No speaking against you for the sake of speaking against you would be me saying you're wrong and an idiot without giving reason or prompt.



> I said I was speaking on behalf of the people who are familiar with the games.



No you're speaking on behalf of yourself. The World is familiar with the games and he doesn't share your views.



> I'm not trying to convince people who aren't familiar with it.



Never said you were. There's more than one meaning to words and phrases.



> And seeing as how Crazymtf can attest. I win.



An opinion being popular doesn't make it a correct opinion.


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

The World said:


> More like bland environments, mediocre gameplay,



In cutscenes the environments looks gorgeous. 



> story stretched too thin



That's why it's important to watch .Hack//SIGN since it has info on the events that take place shortly before the games.



> with characters that you couldn't care less about.....and duped into buying 4 games just to finish it.




What's not to care about Kite and Blackrose? 

If anything I can care more about Kite than I do Haseo. Because Atoli reminds him of his old GF Shino he blows up on Atoli.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_lR25JGeSg[/YOUTUBE]



> These people invented DLC by calling it another game.
> 
> CC2 should just do an anime because the gameplay in most of their games suck.



Eh, the gameplay in Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja showdown was pretty fun. Hell, same with the graphics also it wasn't a redundant fighting game like Dragon Ball Z games which recycled the same shit.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

PS2 came out with many Rpgs.. hack is probably in the top 50 somewhere


----------



## zenieth (Mar 18, 2012)

ps2 came out with a lot of everything. That shit is still 3rd party king.


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2012)

PS2 was bombarded with RPGs, probably even moreso than the PSX


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley said:


> *In cutscenes the environments looks gorgeous.
> *
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> We will never speak of this game. Again.


Oh come on! Ar Tonelico Qoga is awesome. I never played the games prior but it did get me into the series. Its fun!



> The .Hack series I can actually play. At least those games are far more better than half the crap that came out this gen. And shits on Idea Factory/Compile Heart in it's entirety. Did I mention that I really hate Idea Factory and they should burn in a 1000 fires?



I'm not exactly the biggest fan of Idea Factory...actually I only like two of their games, which are the Neptunia series and I liked the original mostly due to its concept and funny characters with actual well written funny dialog.

As a lover of .hack//Infection (the only one I managed to play) I can't say that in particular is better than any JRPG this gen...other than Lost Odyssey and Resonance of Fate. Could probably toss SO4 and the first Neptunia as being inferior to Infection as well.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

oh god.. her voice is awful and lol a gorgeous environments..

wait Esura.. you would choose SO4 over LO? seriously?


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> That never has been and never will be an acceptable excuse



Whatever



> Most praised sure, because they step out of the status quo to do something differently



Yes, they do and it's beautiful. Games that introduce new elements always garner good reviews. 



> but there are many games that do something differently and are praised for going a new direction that are still lambasted for being poor



I hope you're going somewhere with this... 






> Know what that is? that's called defining your point. Saying something like "This car is awesome." "Why?" "Because it's red" doesn't really say why it's awesome it just gives a description of a part of it.



I "defined" my point that it's the first RPG game that it's story is about a JRPG game (online MMO to be precise) being played in it. Also




> Well since you brought it up, signs would point to you.



How hard is it to get through that head of yours that not everyone knows of the existence of the ridiculous incidents that transpire on these boards? Not everyone was wasting their lives on boards as you do so very often. 





> So? Ignorance also isn't an excuse



.............Wow...




> Incomprehensible dribble?



Your post is more like a babble-off actually. Especially if you're having difficulty understanding concept of "game within a game".




> no it wasn't




Why because you say so? It's listed as one of the best classic animes of it's time. It also has been called a realistic depiction online fantasy MMORPG's. Heck, I remember the days when I played Final Fantasy XI online and the first anime that came to mind of players I met was ".Hack//SIGN. One of the best animes of 2002. 





> Again unique =/= good



You continue to show how unread you are on intriguing transforming into good in the minds of critics. 




> it's not a matter of the format it's a matter of it being dull and utterly not engaging in any form. Big blasts and explosions wouldn't have changed that.



So graphics are supposed to be the only reason for people to engage in a game? That is so.... incredibly retarded. My cousins and I would always play the game NFL blitz on the playstation even though it had the shittiest graphics. On the other hand the gameplay was awesome and was nigh-impossible to tear us away from it.




> No it's cause all you're doing is listing off components without explaining why they're fun. I could list off the components of my bed, that won't tell you why this shit helps me sleep like a baby.



I already explained why it's fun. The gameplay is simple and fun and even though graphics during gameplay aren't the most polished it's game within a game storyline is fun and the gameplay concepts being based on how the main character has a game-breaking weapon is awesome. Also the second way for how to get a game-over (using data-drain too much) seem interesting.





> Doing a pretty poor job then, Mr. Spokesman.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> ps2 came out with a lot of everything. That shit is still 3rd party king.



Hack vita to run ps2 all games shit better happen.
Only thing that will save it
To bad my ps2 broke still so many games I've could have played.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley said:


> FFX's voice acting was insanely bad and humorous.



If you thought FFX had bad voice-acting you're gonna love Baten Kaitos.

Seriously though, people who think FFX had "insanely bad" voice-acting must have never played Silent Hill or Resident Evil or watched some older dubbed anime.

The acting in X was mostly decent. It just had a lot of issues with direction.


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

The World said:


>





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOi0jdar_Dw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Best cutscene in .Hack//Infection IMO 

also scenery looks awesome

Terrible scenery? You're fucking crazy.

@Esura






Preference of SO4 over LO(haven't played it)? 

SO4 is garbage.

Star Ocean 3 was much better.


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> If you thought FFX had bad voice-acting you're gonna love Baten Kaitos.



I'm not doubting you. I mean the thing was on Gamecube which had Tales of Symphonia and Tales of the abyss (both fucking gogeous games). However, buddy I'm talking about games from in 2002.




> Seriously though, people who think FFX had "insanely bad" voice-acting must have never played Silent Hill or Resident Evil or watched some older dubbed anime.



Yeah, I'm probably overexaggerating.  It's mostly Tidus voice acting that bugged the hell out of me at times. 



> The acting in X was mostly decent. It just had a lot of issues with direction.



Yeah.

I wouldn've had X be my first RPG but the whole sphere system was difficult for me to understand so I switched to KH. System was much less complex.

@The World

That gay planet of the apes laugh gif didn't work.


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> oh god.. her voice is awful and lol a gorgeous environments..



lol yeah Atoli's voice is kinda annoying. Although that was kind of jack-assish of Haseo to shut her up like that it was satisfying at the same time.


On another note: that's not the FMV cutscene I was talking about.  




> No you're speaking on behalf of yourself. The World is familiar with the games and he doesn't share your views.



Because he hasn't played the entirety of the games and probably stopped half way through it.



> No speaking against you for the sake of speaking against you would be me saying you're wrong and an idiot without giving reason or prompt.



Bullshit. And in any case your points are shallow.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley said:


> Because he hasn't played the entirety of the games and probably stopped half way through it.



I've played and completed Infection,mutation,outbreak, and played some of quarantine.
(Mind you I rented)
And I can agree with him for the most part.


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I've played and completed *Infection,mutation,outbreak,* and played some of quarantine.
> (Mind you I rented)
> And I can agree with him for the most part.



And yet you prove my point of how those were the only appealing games because they had the most compelling elements and plenty of sidequests. Quarantine didn't have too much of that. The .hack series as a whole can also be given plus points for like KH being the first (as far as I know of) JRPG to not have the annoying(for some) turn-part gameplay system.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'm not speaking against the games because I know I haven't played them



Personally I had no problem with it. Though granted there's the stretching the main game into multiple installments bit and not everyone is down with diving for info for most of the game.



crazymtf said:


> To be fair each game had a great amount of gameplay and good improvements. It was a good story too if wanted to follow through.



It was fairly interesting.



Esura said:


> Oh come on! Ar Tonelico Qoga is awesome. I never played the games prior but it did get me into the series. Its fun!



You go from a game series that plays like this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drE__yo60lY[/YOUTUBE]

to that.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Vk9S7xuMys[/YOUTUBE]

Hell, I can make an argument that this gens' Atelier games are far more tolerable to play than that.



> oh god.. her voice is awful



She's the most annoying character in the series. Not surprising.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2012)

Inoue Marina and Ise Mariya!?


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

> Personally I had no problem with it. Though granted there's the stretching the main game into multiple installments bit and not everyone is down with diving for info for most of the game.



Is that seriously the problem gamers have? If so then gamers are retarded as fuck.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 18, 2012)

Wait, what? The hell?  I feel sooo lost...


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Wait, what? The hell?  I feel sooo lost...



If .Hack was crammed all into a single game there's no way in fuck I would play it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2012)

Into a single game? Not even a bluray disc can fit all that into one disc.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 18, 2012)

Longest game ever if that happened.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> wait Esura.. you would choose SO4 over LO? seriously?


Absolutely, and I don't care for tri-Ace at all. I consider LO the lowest of the low of JRPGs I've played in ages. Honestly, this is the first time I ran into a group of people online that loves LO this fervently.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You go from a game series that plays like this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drE__yo60lY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



.....I'm not seeing the issue so you got to explain this to me. The latter is clearly superior imo.



Mura said:


> *Inoue Marina and Ise Mariya*!?



Who?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> Into a single game? Not even a bluray disc can fit all that into one disc.



The total file size for all 7 are 23.99 GB. That could fix on a bluray disc since it can hold 25GB worth of data. And if not, it can def go on a dual layer.


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> Into a single game? Not even a bluray disc can fit all that into one disc.



Exactly. Which is why I'm calling gamers idiots if that's Zenieth' and Raidou Kuznoha's idea of .Hack being better. .Hack expanded it's series with the anime and into a four parter for people to grow to love it. And I did. 

I remember when I used to live in California and my family had the minivan with a DVD player in it. After buying the game from Funcoland I would play the DVD and then play the game when I got home. *sighs* those were the days. 

It's a shame .Hack//GU series abandoned the two-disc idea with one being the game and the other being an anime.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Who?




You wouldn't know since you don't follow seiyuus. Actually, no one would know in this thread.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley said:


> Exactly. Which is why I'm calling gamers idiots if that's Zenieth' and Raidou Kuznoha's idea of .Hack being better. .Hack expanded it's series with the anime and into a four parter for people to grow to love it. And I did.
> 
> I remember when I used to live in California and my family had the minivan with a DVD player in it. After buying the game from Funcoland I would play the DVD and then play the game when I got home. *sighs* those were the days.
> 
> It's a shame .Hack//GU series abandoned the two-disc idea with one being the game and the other being an anime.



The total file size for all 7 are 23.99 GB. That could fix on a bluray  disc since it can hold 25GB worth of data. And if not, it can def go on a  dual layer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley said:


> And yet you prove my point of how those were the only appealing games because they had the most compelling elements and plenty of sidequests. Quarantine didn't have too much of that. The .hack series as a whole can also be given plus points for like KH being the first (as far as I know of) JRPG to not have the annoying(for some) turn-part gameplay system.



What in balrog's name are you going on about I didn't prove anything for you. You always just make random assumptions of things to make it look like it supports you?
Turn-part gameplay system? The hell is that?


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What in balrog's name are you going on about I didn't prove anything for you.



Au contraire but you did. You saying you played and complete Infection, Mutation, and Outbreak but didn't finish Quarantine does prove my point. As I recall from old Game Informer magazines those three games had beautiful reviews while Quarantine paled heavily in comparison.



> You always just make random assumptions of things to make it look like it supports you?



What?



> Turn-part gameplay system? The hell is that?





What do you think it is? 

What kind of battle system does Persona 3, Persona 4 a majority of SMT games, and FF games use for battle systems? Turn-placed gameplay.


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> No speaking against you for the sake of speaking against you would be me saying you're wrong and an idiot without giving reason or prompt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I swear the intelligence of gamers today is akin to bottom feeding troglodytes



Riley said:


> Turn-placed gameplay.



Case in point


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley said:


> Au contraire but you did. You saying you played and complete Infection, Mutation, and Outbreak but didn't finish Quarantine does prove my point. *As I recall from old Game Informer magazines those three games had beautiful reviews while Quarantine paled heavily in comparison.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually they are all a point different. 4 had same score as 2-3. So they were all universally around 7's. Hardly beautiful. Think overrating this series a tad bit to much


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Actually they are all a point different. 4 had same score as 2-3. So they were all universally around 7's. Hardly beautiful. Think overrating this series a tad bit to much




Qurantine was slacking. There were hardly as many FMV cutscenes also it felt rushed.

The second series of .Hack//G.U. weren't too great. Also I don't think the series is like rated excellent and like the best thing since sliced bread. I'm merely saying it's an improvement over anime based games that came earlier. Ya know games like Dreamcast's game Evolution, and Evolution 2: The promise.  



> Case in point



You are an idiot. .Hack isn't turn placed gameplay.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

not over a lot of games.. Hack always seem to be around average to be honest.. 

nothing worth wild and crazy to go about...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2012)

I''ll say, the .hack games were never great, they were just decent.


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> not over a lot of games.. Hack always seem to be around average to be honest..
> 
> nothing worth wild and crazy to go about...



The experience is decent true the only reason I'm defensive of it is because I believe it's an experience one shouldn't go without.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2012)

Then maybe they shouldn't of went out of print so god damn fast then.

Its the main reason I only played the first one of the original series.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 18, 2012)

Screw you all, I am buying that new .Hack CGI movie/OVA.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2012)

Was that was this all about? Get that movie Lee, fuck everything else.


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

@ Lee Min Jung

lol 

I support you. 

Too bad Zenieth does since the anime is "garbage" to him. 

Then again, I don't think he knows quality series. .Hack is like a more successful TRON if you ask me. Only difference being it shows an MMORPG experience seen through the eyes of gamers and if the game was suddenly more than a game. 

Trailer for the CGI .Hack movie that premiered in december.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDnzyTVkxCs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Movie is called .Hack//Beyond the world movie


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley said:


> Au contraire but you did. You saying you played and complete Infection, Mutation, and Outbreak but didn't finish Quarantine does prove my point. As I recall from old Game Informer magazines those three games had beautiful reviews while Quarantine paled heavily in comparison.


You are going by reviews?
I didn't prove anything for you because you don't know why I stopped playing at that point nor did you know what order I played them in.


Riley said:


> The second series of .Hack//G.U. weren't too great.


I liked redemption more than all the other's put together.
It still had some of the same flaws as the old ones though.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

They just release a english translation to Langrisser IV.. always love the series


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You are going by reviews?



Yeah I am. 



> I didn't prove anything for you because you don't know why I stopped playing at that point



Still, you stopped playing .Hack//Quarantine. Regardless of your reason it's a fact that somewhere inside you probably didn't find the same incentives or fun factor that the other three games had.




> I liked redemption more than all the other's put together.
> It still had some of the same flaws as the old ones though.



No shit sherlock.

-Main character is a twin blade
-some of the message board stuff feels corny and a sad imitation of forum life
-camera is kinda shaky
etc.

*can't remember my other complaints atm*


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> never played the third one but played 1, 2, and 4..



I don't get the hype behind SO4.

Also the north america SE over the original anime pics for partymembers and replacing it with CG models of the characters.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2012)

I have no clue what you all are talking about.

Mura whats new?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> I have no clue what you all are talking about.
> 
> Mura whats new?



Nothing much, I see you got yourself a Yui set.:33

 I'm actually reading the K-On manga, I'm on chapter 40.


----------



## Gino (Mar 18, 2012)

late to the party just got tales of the abyss 3d time for me to enjoy


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

*hi-fives ?Gino?*

Tales of the abyss is in my top ten best JRPG's of all time and it has the best video game anime adaptation.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2012)

No, persona 4 has has the best video game adaptation but abyss is second to them.


----------



## Gino (Mar 18, 2012)

I haven't watched any of the tales anime and I need to get my psp fixed so I can finish persona 3


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> I can see why everyone loves mio.
> 
> I like azu-nyan as well so I might get a set of her.



She is cute and voiced by Cristina Vee, my favorite voice actress ever...besides Laura Bailey. I'm disappointed that 80% of the K-ON H stuff is on Mio pretty much though.

Since I'm in a good mood and I need to make a proper Yui set, I'll make you a Azu set on Wednesday.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> She is cute and voiced by Cristina Vee, my favorite voice actress ever...besides Laura Bailey.
> 
> Since I'm in a good mood and I need to make a proper Yui set, I'll make you a Azu set on Wednesday.



Mio is voiced by Hikasa Youko who is one of my favs, though I know you don't know her either.


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> No, persona 4 has has the best video game adaptation but abyss is second to them.



Blasphemy! 

Persona 4 is so wishy washy about who to pair the main character up to the point it's pitiful. Also the humor, and pacing is lame.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> Mio is voiced by Hikasa Youko who is one of my favs, though I know you don't know her either.



Nope. 

I like how in the ending themes for the first and second season got Mio taking all the spotlight. Yui is a vocalist too dammit. 

You know what? Fuck Mio...its all about dat Yui, Ui, and Ritsu.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley said:


> Yeah I am.


 You're an idiot then.




Riley said:


> Still, you stopped playing .Hack//Quarantine. Regardless of your reason it's a fact that somewhere inside you probably didn't find the same incentives or fun factor that the other three games had.


 I stopped playing because I had to return it to the rental and I was tired of doing the same thing over and over again like an mmo.
The order I played them in was this.
3,1,2,4.
Never really had fun with any of them.
And you can shove the "you know it in your heart" bullshit up your ass





Riley said:


> No shit sherlock.
> 
> -Main character is a twin blade
> -some of the message board stuff feels corny and a sad imitation of forum life
> ...


No you mean guns, guns pewpewpew.

*Spoiler*: __ 



111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111



They also let you see all the stuff that happened in 1 and 2 meaning you only have to get redemption to know what's going on.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> Persona 4 is so wishy washy about who to pair the main character up to the point it's pitiful. Also the humor, and pacing is lame.



Its hard enough to fit an RPG such as persona 4 into a 26 episode series and they have done a damn good job of it. The humor is great, whenever Yu says something funny its always great.



Esura said:


> Nope.
> 
> I like how in the ending themes for the first and second season got Mio taking all the spotlight. Yui is a vocalist too dammit.
> 
> You know what? Fuck Mio...its all about dat Yui, Ui, and Ritsu.



Yeah, I knew you didn't know her. Oh well, sometimes I wonder if I should even hang out in this section anymore since no one knows what I talk about 99% of the time.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> Yeah, I knew you did'nt know her. Oh well, sometimes I wonder if I should even hang out in this section anymore since no one knows what I talk about 99% of the time.



Oh come on, it would be boring with out ya in this section....seriously. I'm serious. Have you seen the other posters?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2012)

I've been thinking of getting Hyperdimension Neptunia 1 and 2, are they worth it? :3 I saw one of my friends play Neptunia 2 for about an hour, it looked really interesting.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh come on, it would be boring with out ya in this section....seriously. I'm serious. Have you seen the other posters?



lol, true. Well I only really post in this section because your up in here. I'll stick around for now in any case.


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You're an idiot then.



wah wah wah wah. 

On noez I  am a moron because I'm using reviews.

And yet you say this:



> I stopped playing because I had to return it to the rental and *I was tired of doing the same thing over and over again like an mmo.*



The game is based off an MMO you idiot. Don't buy it if you don't like MMO's.



> The order I played them in was this.
> 3,1,2,4.



Well that's stupid. I think the stories stupid, and the game is repetitive. I bought the games not in chronological order.



> Never really had fun with any of them.
> And you can shove the "you know it in your heart" bullshit up your ass



Bwahahhaha. Said just like a true moron.




> They also let you see all the stuff that happened in 1 and 2 meaning you only have to get redemption to know what's going on.




     





> Its hard enough to fit an RPG such as persona 4 into a 26 episode series and they have done a damn good job of it. The humor is great, whenever Yu says something funny its always great.



To each his own

Yu's personality which was crafted as a normally neutral person is south with the way he treated Kanji during the camping trip. Plus, a lot of the stuff is too copied and pasted from the games.


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

Here's the thing with Persona 4 anime

 With Tales of the abyss I was unfamiliar with the game and came into it not knowing a damn thing about it. After watching the whole series I became a fan. For Persona 4 It feels like it's a show for only those who are fans of the game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2012)

I've heard from people who haven't played the game enjoy the anime and has made them to buy the game. Well I know I'm enjoying it and that is all I care about.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley said:


> The game is based off an MMO you idiot. Don't buy it if you don't like MMO's.


Never said I didn't like MMO's.




Riley said:


> Well that's stupid. I think the stories stupid, and the game is repetitive. I bought the games not in chronological order.


Never said the story was stupid.
Have you ever heard of skinners box?
You're just being a stupid prick like always Riley.




Riley said:


> "I tell what other people what to think."


 I said it wasn't fun, that means.
It wasn't fun for me.


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Never said I didn't like MMO's.



Your problem was you didn't play the games in order.



> I said it wasn't fun, that means.
> It wasn't fun for me.



Then speak on behalf of yourself.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley said:


> Your problem was you didn't play the games in order.


Not at all.
It's about the same any direction.




Riley said:


> Then speak on behalf of yourself.


I already did.


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not at all.
> It's about the same any direction.



I find that incredibly hard to believe.



> I already did.



Then don't get all pissy about my evaluation of your experience of the game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley said:


> I find that incredibly hard to believe.


Then believe it.



Riley said:


> Then don't get all pissy about *my evaluation of your experience of the game.*


pfftttt


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then believe it.



You sound like Naruto. "Believe it!"

I don't believe it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2012)

Riley said:


> You sound like Naruto. "Believe it!"
> 
> I don't believe it.



That was intentional I even thought of doing that direct quote
It's not like the story is that original or complicated, so why can't you believe it?


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That was intentional I even thought of doing that direct quote



It reminds me of that Naruto the comedy abridged series when Inari says "I don't believe it!" and then Naruto gets all angry and is like "Kill the non-believer!"

[QUOTE
It's not like the story is that original or complicated[/QUOTE]

Dude, I had no idea who the fuck the person was behind the waves? Also Morganna was an important character and it grinds my gears that bitch wasn't seen during the game like she was in .Hack//Sign the anime. 



> , so why can't you believe it?



Because I don't believe it!


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

@LMJ

Yeah, I know about it. I wish it had Kite and Haseo team up though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> never played the third one but played 1, 2, and 4..
> 
> I am wishing to get more Langrisser & *Growlanser* translations done... they are some awesome trpgs



Newest game


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Newest game



This one must have slip under my radar and its coming to america also...

oh yes!!!

Will be buying  thanks!!!


----------



## zenieth (Mar 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I've been thinking of getting* Hyperdimension Neptunia 1* and 2, are they worth it? :3 I saw one of my friends play Neptunia 2 for about an hour, it looked really interesting.



Bolded: hell no

The other one: Can't say but considering Idea Factory and the fact that it's pretty much 100% lolicon bait: Hell to the hell no.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 18, 2012)

Fuck, playing ME3. Holy shit that Krogen mission. I shed some tears.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 18, 2012)

Also like how I never mentioned shit about shit when it came to .Hack's content or compressing it into one game and yet am the topic of saying that shit when I've never played one.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 18, 2012)

. hack, only have first and second of original. Can't find rest. Think i'd rather get GUI anyway. They need to make a compliation HD thing now.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2012)

Also, guys, how is the Atelier Rorona series? The same friend I mentioned also has one of the games, and I was interested in buying it from him. Same with White Knight Chronicles 1 and 2. He has all these JRPGs that I wanna try lol.



zenieth said:


> Bolded: hell no
> 
> The other one: Can't say but considering Idea Factory and the fact that it's pretty much 100% lolicon bait: Hell to the hell no.



Well, the gameplay seemed interesting, and the dialogue scenes I watched were pretty hilarious (to me, at least). And I also like all the video game references they have in the games. If I did get them, they'd probably be around half price (since I'd be buying them from a friend instead of letting him sell them back to Gamestop).


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Also, guys, how is the Atelier Rorona series? The same friend I mentioned also has one of the games, and I was interested in buying it from him. Same with White Knight Chronicles 1 and 2. He has all these JRPGs that I wanna try lol.



Rorona is meh, somewhat, but depends on how well you can micromanage your time and what not considering the game has a main deadline of 3 years and deadlines for quests. Not to mention traveling practically eats up time, even if you're just going to an area to farm for alchemy materials. It's a bit more difficult to start with considering IIRC Rorona is just by herself. I might have to give Rorona another chance since I'm more or less getting used to the same thing in Totori. Though Totori is a bit more better in a way. It's hard to explain the minute things but you'll know what I mean when you play. It's sorta better compared to whatever Idea Factory/Compile Heart churns out. Another thing that bugs me is the environment. While I have no prob with say the art work, or character models (the cell shading is passable), the environment in places you go seem to have taken a shot. Compare it to the Atelier Iris games where they had very colorful watercolor backgrounds and places to explore, this game seems..dated..and bland.


----------



## Riley (Mar 18, 2012)

@Zenieth

Yeah, I confused your post with Raidou's idiotic post:


----------



## LMJ (Mar 18, 2012)

Fucking Z, what part in the game are you at now?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 18, 2012)

Haven't managed anything further, working all day.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 19, 2012)

Whats up guys! and Raidou, my Richard set is better than your Richard set; though yours was epic  We should make a group of them. I have my Team Vesperia Set so..


----------



## LMJ (Mar 19, 2012)

Ya, I know, mine is shit tier.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, I know, mine is shit tier.



Try this





or


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Tales of Graces f: Question to anyone who is currently playing. Is there a wrong way to Dualize?



Not really, depends what you're going for. I tend to dualize my weapons since jump street. Mainly buffing CC speed or CC recovery.



> Should I save that for endgame?



Good god no.



> I'm in Stratha and I decided to start dualizing armor and weapons and cooking and shit and now I'm low on the materials.



If you get these crystals, dualize your weapons and you'll get news ones that you couldn't buy.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 19, 2012)

Yaa....can't look at that sig you have for too long Esu.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Yaa....can't look at that sig you have for too long Esu.



He's on my ignore list right now.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Also, am I the only one exclusively using Asbel? Party is changing too much for me to try and mix it up with other characters.



I use Asbel but I do switch with Hubert. While Hubert is useful with his combos, he's a glass cannon. On hard mode he'd get 2-3 shotted. But the advantage is that he has ranged attacks and plus has access to Healing Wind. Healing in hard mode is a real must. So my party currently is Asbel, Hubert, Sophie, Cheria. The latter three can all heal and Sophie & Cheria can resurrect characters (which saves Life Bottles). Though later due to a plot I won't spoil, Sophie won't be on your team for awhile. So I had Malik substitute and he would spam magic.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Not really, depends what you're going for. I tend to dualize my weapons since jump street. Mainly buffing CC speed or CC recovery.


I'm boosting attack, defense, and cryas attack and defense.



> Good god no.


LOL

Curious though....is there some post game content? I'm spoiled by various other RPGs this gen and no post game content is a buzzkill.




> If you get these crystals, dualize your weapons and you'll get news ones that you couldn't buy.


Right now I got something called Zephyrus or something for Asbel.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Yaa....can't look at that sig you have for too long Esu.


Stop looking at it in that way. She is just trying to give you a hug. She just want non sexual love man...



Gnome said:


> He's on my ignore list right now.


Oh come on, its not that bad as other sets. No cleavage or anything.

Oh well, its Gnome so I don't care. Would of been sad if Mura or Lee ignored me.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I use Asbel but I do switch with Hubert. While Hubert is useful with his combos, he's a glass cannon. On hard mode he'd get 2-3 shotted. But the advantage is that he has ranged attacks and plus has access to Healing Wind. Healing in hard mode is a real must. So my party currently is Asbel, Hubert, Sophie, Cheria. The latter three can all heal and Sophie & Cheria can resurrect characters (which saves Life Bottles). Though later due to a plot I won't spoil, Sophie won't be on your team for awhile. So I had Malik substitute and he would spam magic.



So far I've been using Asbel, Sophie, Cheria, and Pascal. Asbel is the main attacker, Sophie is my second attacker/healer, Cheria is my healer/long range attacker and...I don't know wtf I have Pascal for beyond her ridiculous damage output she dishes out.

I'm now sad that my Sophie is going to be MIA for a long time. I might just replace her with Hubert when the time comes. I don't care for Malik too much.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 19, 2012)

> LOL
> 
> Curious though....is there some post game content? I'm spoiled by various other RPGs this gen and no post game content is a buzzkill.



10+ hour epilogue story. Extra bosses with the super boss at the end. Bonus dungeon. Sidequests via requests. The colosseum at Riot Peak with the end boss being the Cameo team of this game.



> I'm now sad that my Sophie is going to be MIA for a long time. I might just replace her with Hubert when the time comes. *I don't care for Malik too much.*



lol, wait till you get to Fendel. His back story. All of it.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 19, 2012)

A hug huh? How tall is she btw?


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> 10+ hour epilogue story. Extra bosses with the super boss at the end. Bonus dungeon. Sidequests via requests. The colosseum at Riot Peak with the end boss being the Cameo team of this game.





This should be mandatory for all RPGs nowadays. No more beating the final boss and having to reload an older save to go back to shit.


> lol, wait till you get to Fendel. His back story. All of it.


Well, I like Malik as a character kind of but I just don't like having him in my team.



Lee Min Jung said:


> A hug huh? How tall is she btw?



Like 5' 1".

I went into K-ON! preparing to love Mio and Azusa but by the end, ended up liking Yui, Ui, and Ritsu more. Yui is just too cute. pek


----------



## LMJ (Mar 19, 2012)

Holy shit! That Shepard-Garrus Shooting moment. Shit was so epic. Simply one of the best moments in gaming history. Going down in my book.


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> Inoue Marina and Ise Mariya!?





Bought.  I've generally always enjoyed the Atelier games.  May not be for everyone, but I like them quite a bit.  

Alright Inoue and Ise, say "Barrel!".


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Esura set is bugging me...


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 19, 2012)

He loves the .


Going back to Atelier, I'll likely check out the Japanese version when it comes out like I've done with a few prior games.  No real good reason; just impatience I suppose.  Though I suppose the more economical thing to do would be to just view some online gameplay videos.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2012)

I ended up buying Tales of Graces: F (fuck yeah ), but I decided to not start it for now, and instead clean up my backlog of games, starting with Assassin's Creed. I have too many games I still need to start.



Esura said:


> Death-kun...I don't think you'd like the first one. The second one is godlike though.
> 
> 
> 
> Read my review on it. Then buy it.



The little amount of the second that I saw my friend playing seemed really awesome, that's why I wanted to ask.  Why wouldn't I like the first one, though? Did you also not like the first one? I mean, I'd probably get it for $15-$20, which is cheap enough for me to play it without me feeling like I wasted money if I end up not liking it. What I saw of the first was that the dialogue seems to be a lot funnier, but that was about it.

Also, it's good you're rocking the Yui... Yui is da best.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh well, its Gnome so I don't care. Would of been sad if Mura or Lee ignored me.



No way, why would I go and do that? I've seen much more *ahem* alluring postiions than that so yeah. Plus, Yui is cool.



Yasuri said:


> Bought.  I've generally always enjoyed the Atelier games.  May not be for everyone, but I like them quite a bit.
> 
> Alright Inoue and Ise, say "Barrel!".



Thank you Yasuri, I knew at least one person I know knew who those two are.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 19, 2012)

I feel a deep level of shame for myself everytime I look at esua's set

and also a heavy amount of unrelenting disdain for esua.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

So, what pornographic animated child smut disguised as cartoon "women" (who only just-so-happen to look 5-years-old) are you fucking perverts dicussing today? :33


I got 42 hours in Suikoden V.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The little amount of the second that I saw my friend playing seemed really awesome, that's why I wanted to ask.  Why wouldn't I like the first one, though? Did you also not like the first one? I mean, I'd probably get it for $15-$20, which is cheap enough for me to play it without me feeling like I wasted money if I end up not liking it. What I saw of the first was that the dialogue seems to be a lot funnier, but that was about it.
> 
> Also, it's good you're rocking the Yui... Yui is da best.


I like Hyperdimension Neptunia 1, don't get me wrong. More than everyone else in this entire message board but...the actual gameplay is beyond boring for me. From what I gathered from your interests in the other threads, you won't like Neptunia at all from a gameplay perspective. I liked it because of it's characters and nonsensical and hilarious story. Now that is awesome. Nep-Nep, Compa, Iffy, Gust, NISA, all of them is just too cute and awesome. Dialog is pretty funny and well done as well. Neptunia MK2 has all the charm of the first Neptunia I liked plus better gameplay. Also, MK2 has no story ties to the previous entry so you don't need to have played the previous entry at all to understand anything. They actually joke about this alternate continuity in game too.

And yes, Yui is da best indeed. 



Malvingt2 said:


> Esura set is bugging me...



This is odd. People are having issues with this sig out of all the sigs I had? I had a camel toe in one of my sets that was so blatant that a mod spoiler tagged it and _this_ is the set that's bugging people? I know its suggestive and all but dang. 



Mura said:


> No way, why would I go and do that? I've seen much more *ahem* alluring postiions than that so yeah. Plus, Yui is cool.


Not to mention that...my previous set showed hella cleavage, my Aqua set had a camel toe in it, and I had a set of Terra and Celes going at it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Esura just keepin' his pedohand strong.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Esura just keepin' his pedohand strong.





Game. Set. Match.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I feel a deep level of shame for myself everytime I look at esua's set
> 
> and also a heavy amount of* unrelenting disdain for esua*.



That's fucked up. Thought we was cool.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 19, 2012)

Esua the distinct difference between this set and those other sets is that not only does it imply shit but bitch don't even remotely look legal.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Esua the distinct difference between this set and those other sets is that not only does it imply shit but bitch don't even remotely look legal.


And? 75% of most anime girls aren't. She isn't a loli so its all good.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 19, 2012)

Very true, she is in high school.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 19, 2012)

this thread 

Just turn sigs off, makes shit so much better.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 19, 2012)

Don't worry esura, I usually don't do this but since everyone is all over esura I'll draw some attention. *Looks at new set*

Taking one for the team.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> And? 75% of most anime girls aren't. She isn't a loli so its all good.



Oh but she damn well looks close enough to be one.

12 yo max bro


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Game. Set. Match.


 
That is a cutesy picture of a little girl chasing a giant octopus.

Just because you sexualized her doesn't mean that she is inherently sexual. That just proves my point.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> Don't worry esura, I usually don't do this but since everyone is all over esura I'll draw some attention. *Looks at new set*
> 
> Taking one for the team.


That's gangsta. 

Hook me up with the Azu-nyan render. I'll probably work on it when I get off.



zenieth said:


> Oh but she damn well looks close enough to be one.
> 
> 12 yo max bro



She is 15 at the start of the series. I don't know exactly how old she is when she graduates though but I'd assume around 18.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 19, 2012)

I never said how old they say she is

it's a matter of how old she looks and bitch'd never pass for 15.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> I like Hyperdimension Neptunia 1, don't get me wrong. More than everyone else in this entire message board but...the actual gameplay is beyond boring for me. From what I gathered from your interests in the other threads, you won't like Neptunia at all from a gameplay perspective. I liked it because of it's characters and nonsensical and hilarious story. Now that is awesome. Nep-Nep, Compa, Iffy, Gust, NISA, all of them is just too cute and awesome. Dialog is pretty funny and well done as well. Neptunia MK2 has all the charm of the first Neptunia I liked plus better gameplay. Also, MK2 has no story ties to the previous entry so you don't need to have played the previous entry at all to understand anything. They actually joke about this alternate continuity in game too.
> 
> And yes, Yui is da best indeed.



Well, I don't generally play games just for the gameplay either. If it has interesting characters, good dialogue and a good story, I'll still play it even if the gameplay is kinda crappy. I guess that's a plus I give myself, because that makes me much more willing to try games on a whim rather than only playing what everyone else considers to be good and disregarding all the other games out there.  Like I said, I was interested in Neptunia 1 because of all the cute characters and hilarious character interactions.  I've never seen the gameplay of it, though. I also wanted to try Neptunia 1 because if I started with 2, I would never be able to get used to 1 (if I ever decided to try it in the future) due to being spoiled by 2.  But yeah, I'd be able to stomach the gameplay if it has great characters and a great story, which it seems to have from what you've told me so far. 

The only competition Yui has is from Mugi... those eyebrows are just so adorable on her for some reason.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That is a cutesy picture of a little girl chasing a giant octopus.
> 
> Just because you sexualized her doesn't mean that she is inherently sexual. That just proves my point.



Dude, do we have to sort through your post records so I can prove that you, under numerous occasions, talk about how you wished Ultros would tentacle fuck Relm and even poor young Rydia from IV in the Final Fantasy thread? Don't start. 

You should be one of the last people in this department to try and cry pedo old man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

I've never denied that I want Ultros to go full-pedo.


But that's him, not me.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Well, I don't generally play games just for the gameplay either. If it has interesting characters, good dialogue and a good story, I'll still play it even if the gameplay is kinda crappy. I guess that's a plus I give myself, because that makes me much more willing to try games on a whim rather than only playing what everyone else considers to be good and disregarding all the other games out there.  Like I said, I was interested in Neptunia 1 because of all the cute characters and hilarious character interactions.  I've never seen the gameplay of it, though. I also wanted to try Neptunia 1 because if I started with 2, I would never be able to get used to 1 (if I ever decided to try it in the future) due to being spoiled by 2.  But yeah, I'd be able to stomach the gameplay if it has great characters and a great story, which it seems to have from what you've told me so far.
> 
> The only competition Yui has is from Mugi... those eyebrows are just so adorable on her for some reason.


Oh in that case, go ahead and play it then. I need someone else to discuss the series with anyways.  And just to throw this out there, this game isn't serious in the slightest, so don't try to take it seriously. Just roll with it, like the Disgaea series. 

I dunno though, Mio fans are many. I see no love for Ritsu though.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2012)

You're emulating your latent pedophilia tendencies in the form of Ultros.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You're emulating your latent pedophilia tendencies in the form of Ultros.



Yup, pretty much. Ultros is creepy moron x and creepy moron x is Ultros.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 19, 2012)

Why are we having this conversation?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh in that case, go ahead and play it then. I need someone else to discuss the series with anyways.  And just to throw this out there, this game isn't serious in the slightest, so don't try to take it seriously. Just roll with it, like the Disgaea series.
> 
> I dunno though, Mio fans are many. I see no love for Ritsu though.



Yeah, I assumed the series wasn't meant to be taken seriously whatsoever just from the bits and pieces I saw from video clips and what I watched my friend play. I assume it'll be a hilarious and non-serious distraction from the other kinds of games I've been playing recently. 

To be honest, I sometimes forget that Ritsu exists.  She's the least memorable one of the group to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You're emulating your latent pedophilia tendencies in the form of Ultros.


 

Interesting hypothesis. 

But at least I'm not overtly a p*d*p**** like Esura, sexualizing children in my signature.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Why are we having this conversation?


 Because Esura and Mura are pedophiles.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because Esura and Mura are pedophiles.



Really old man? Do you know what I do in my personal life? Don't come at me with that shit. As I said, everyone is all up on esura so I'm drawing some attention away.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Why are we having this conversation?


Beats the hell out of me. Mura and Lee compliments my set then everyone else wigs out and then people start calling other people pedos and all that shit.




Death-kun said:


> Yeah, I assumed the series wasn't meant to be taken seriously whatsoever just from the bits and pieces I saw from video clips and what I watched my friend play. I assume it'll be a hilarious and non-serious distraction from the other kinds of games I've been playing recently.
> 
> To be honest, I sometimes forget that Ritsu exists.  She's the least memorable one of the group to me.



Its pretty funny. There is one issue I have with the second one but its kind of minor. Nepgear, the younger sister of the main character of the first one, is not as cute or as funny as her elder sister Neptune. That's it really. Neptune is too damn cute. So cute I bet you if they had an anime on this everyone would be all on Neptune. Later in the game of the second one you would eventually be able to play as Neptune though.

You'd probably hate me for saying this but...Mugi is background noise for me. I actually like all of them, even Mio (who I really only fake dislike because of her ridiculous popularity), to a certain degree but Mugi. I don't dislike her but I have no reason to like her either.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't care if you fuck 4 models a day, all these jailbait sigs are repulsive and distracting.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

The World said:


> I don't care if you fuck 4 models a day, *all these jailbait sigs are repulsive and distracting.*


Then why are you in a Naruto message board then, or any anime board for that matter if this bothers you? Cause this isn't nearly as bad as other ones I've seen in the graphics section (one of the only other sections I bother with). Oh, and lets not forget that a majority of anime females are essentially jailbaits, for the lack of a better term.


Speaking of jailbaits, Sophie from Graces f is fucking awesome. I got her Defender weapon tempered and I'm bout to go hard on some bosses.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 19, 2012)

I guess, I am too old to get it. So yeah I don't get it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I guess, I am too old to get it. So yeah I don't get it.



Get what?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Then why are you in a Naruto message board then, or any anime board for that matter if this bothers you? Cause this isn't nearly as bad as other ones I've seen in the graphics section (one of the only other sections I bother with). Oh, and lets not forget that a majority of anime females are essentially jailbaits, for the lack of a better term.
> 
> 
> *Speaking of* *jailbaits*, Sophie from Graces f is fucking awesome. *I got* her Defender weapon tempered *a*nd I'm bout to go* hard on* some bosses.


 Secret message?


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2012)

Only you could find something like that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 19, 2012)

See? The World knows whats up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

It was so obvious.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

Who is the cutie in your set btw Mura?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Keep pedo talk to VM, please.

I don't want to get on an FBI watchlist because of what you sickos are discussing.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 19, 2012)

Her name is Fear, from CubexCursedxCurious or shortened to C3. She is cute but behind all the cuteness is blood, and death in the series.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> Her name is Fear, from CubexCursedxCurious or shortened to C3. She is cute but behind all the cuteness is blood, and death in the series.



Well her name is Fate after all. 

She oddly reminds me of Tessa Testarossa for some reason.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 19, 2012)

Interesting comparison but sure. I've been thinking, since there is a blog option in NF I'm thinking of writing one for the upcoming animes of the each season. It'll be kinda fun.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

Since I'm still five years behind current anime, I wouldn't mind reading it.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its pretty funny. There is one issue I have with the second one but its kind of minor. Nepgear, the younger sister of the main character of the first one, is not as cute or as funny as her elder sister Neptune. That's it really. Neptune is too damn cute. So cute I bet you if they had an anime on this everyone would be all on Neptune. Later in the game of the second one you would eventually be able to play as Neptune though.
> 
> You'd probably hate me for saying this but...Mugi is background noise for me. I actually like all of them, even Mio (who I really only fake dislike because of her ridiculous popularity), to a certain degree but Mugi. I don't dislike her but I have no reason to like her either.



Yeah, I actually noticed that just from watching my friend lol. Compared to the things I saw Neptune say while watching clips of the first one, Nepgear isn't as funny or cute as Neptune was.  Though my friend did warn me that the first one was (so far for him) a lot funnier than the second one. But yeah, it does seem kinda minor, since it's still really funny and cute.

I like all of them, but some just stand out for me more than others. I don't get the super crazy obsession with Mio, but I still like her anyway. My order of favorites is Yui --> Mugi --> Mio --> Ritsu. But yeah, I still like all of them, I just like some of them better.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, I actually noticed that just from watching my friend lol. Compared to the things I saw Neptune say while watching clips of the first one, Nepgear isn't as funny or cute as Neptune was.  Though my friend did warn me that the first one was (so far for him) a lot funnier than the second one. But yeah, it does seem kinda minor, since it's still really funny and cute.
> 
> I like all of them, but some just stand out for me more than others. I don't get the super crazy obsession with Mio, but I still like her anyway. My order of favorites is Yui --> Mugi --> Mio --> Ritsu. But yeah, I still like all of them, I just like some of them better.


If you end up liking Neptune, I guarantee you would end up disliking the other goddesses in some way. They are truly the biggest bitches ever, primarily towards Neptune despite her circumstances (Neptune has amnesia). They tone down their assholery in the sequel by a lot though and their sisters are much more tolerable.

I think it might be because Mio has the biggest tits of the four and how she is supposed to be the cute one of the group...at least before Azu-nyan came into the group. Aside from the teacher, she has the biggest tits I've seen in the series. For me it goes Yui --> Ritsu --> Azu-nyan --> Mio --> Mugi. I didn't like Ritsu at first until later though. Her and Yui's goofy antics were funny.

Ironically, human form Neptune is quite similar to Yui personality wise. Its one of the reasons I liked Yui because she reminded me of Neptune somewhat, except she lacks the bluntness Neptune has.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 19, 2012)

I checked the gameplay. I give it credit for actually having a decent and actually passable gameplay. For once in their lives. Though I'm still not down with the whole moe thing and it looks like the kind of game I would have to duck and cover to play when no one's home. I'd be embarrassed if I was caught playing this. Shit, my mom would rip on me for days. She still remembers to this day how Relena from Gundam Wing pronounces Heero Yui's name.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I checked the gameplay. I give it credit for actually having a decent and actually passable gameplay. For once in their lives. Though I'm still not down with the whole moe thing and it looks like the kind of game I would have to duck and cover to play when no one's home. I'd be embarrassed if I was caught playing this. Shit, my mom would rip on me for days. She still remembers to this day how Relena from Gundam Wing pronounces Heero Yui's name.



I'm hardcore though. I played this in front of my father, talk to him about how it is, and we talk about how interesting it is. I don't mind showing my mother too. Anything that's not illegal or purely pornographic in nature that I like I know my parents would respect so I have no shame about moe stuff blasting in my room with surround sound. Hell, I watched Queen's Blade with my pops the other day. It must be in the blood cause he like dat Leina too.

Only thing I know I would be outright embarrassed about them catching me watching or something is porn/hentai/whatever.

EDIT: How does Relena pronounces his name? I haven't watched Wing in ages.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 19, 2012)

So why have all you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) abandoned the FF thread?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

RPG thread is the new FF thread.

I'm about two weeks away from giving this up.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So why have all you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) abandoned the FF thread?


I started posting here ever a lot more than the FF thread since I got kicked out the FF thread for my Fate/stay night discussion awhile back. For all the offtopic topics we had in there, that was the breaking point? That thread can go get locked or something for all I care. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> RPG thread is the new FF thread.
> 
> *I'm about two weeks away from giving this up.*



Kick rocks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

It seems like every thread in the gaming Dept. is just becoming a new convo thread for asinine bullshit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> RPG thread is the new FF thread.
> 
> I'm about two weeks away from giving this up.


 I am probably going  to join you.. no control whatsoever


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 19, 2012)

Alright, I put up my first blog. Not too big but its a start.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

How is this news related to RPGs? 

Does your blog contain RPGs or references to RPGs?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 19, 2012)

Not really, just sayin. I really expect only esura to read it anyway, not like you'd be interested in it old man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

So it's p*d*p**** stuff, huh?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 19, 2012)

Why don't you read it and find out?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

I looked at it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed. How the hell can you say that, they're are plenty of older woman in there. I'm gonna delete your comment anyway, its not even relevant to my post.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Haters gonna hate.

I saw all those little girls. 


Anyway, I'm not sure what I'm going to play after Suikoden V. I'm over Suikoden right now so I can't go back and play Suikoden II or III just yet... Maybe Deus Ex 3, but...

I guess I'm gonna have to watch weird animes with little girls in it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 19, 2012)

Its not like I expected anything from you CMX. Only esura appreciates animes in here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

I used to watch a lot of anime.


But then I stopped. No biggie.

I play a lot of RPGs though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 19, 2012)

I actually restarted playing Ar tonelico II. It was a fun game then and it still is now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

I tried that for a minute.

I don't know.... too generic.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 19, 2012)

I like the reyvateil song system and guarding them during batle is interesting. Plus the cosmosphere events remind me of playing visual novels so instant win for me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 19, 2012)

@CrazyMoronX

You should watch Monster, the best anime of all time. Nothing can touch it..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> I like the reyvateil song system and guarding them during batle is interesting. Plus the cosmosphere events remind me of playing visual novels so instant win for me.


 I thought that song stuff was weird.

Like I'm kicking ass for a minute then a bitch sings a song and everything dies.

What the fuck!!?!??


Malvingt2 said:


> @CrazyMoronX
> 
> You should watch Monster, the best anime of all time. Nothing can touch it..


 What the hell is that about? Synopsis.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought that song stuff was weird.
> 
> Like I'm kicking ass for a minute then a bitch sings a song and everything dies.
> 
> What the fuck!!?!??



Isn't that awesome though?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought that song stuff was weird.
> 
> Like I'm kicking ass for a minute then a bitch sings a song and everything dies.
> 
> ...







> Plot Summary: Kenzou Tenma, a Japanese brain surgeon in Germany, had it all: incredible skill at his work, a rich and beautiful fiancee, and a promising career at his hospital. However, after becoming disenchanted by hospital politics, he chose to save the life of a young boy who got shot in the head over the life of the mayor. As a result he lost the support of the hospital director, as well as his position in the hospital and his fiance. A short time later, the hospital director and the doctors that replaced him were murdered, and once again he was catapulted back onto the top. But as the chief suspect of the murders, Tenma did not get a easy life. As a matter of fact, it seems that the boy he saved was much more than he had appeared to be... Now to clear his name and to correct his past mistake, Tenma must get to the bottom of these and other murders, and investigate the truth of the Monster who is behind all of this.



This anime has the best villain of all time.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2012)

I appreciate anime too, just not the terrible stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> Isn't that awesome though?


 It's... strange.


Malvingt2 said:


> This anime has the best villain of all time.


 I like my animes with one (all?) of the following

1) Super power
2) Time travel
3) Sci-fi
4) Titties
5) ATATATATATATA
6) Bloody crazy shit like fucking decipations everywhere
7) Supernatural something or other
8) Sex cyborgs


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> Its not like I expected anything from you CMX. Only esura appreciates animes in here.



   

Just got almostraped by that tea guy in tigermountains, fun, fun shit. Seems the same 4 kinda, the plot, except you're now the general's son instead of a seaman guy-thing. Better than that game, the motherfing random encounters... We'll see how it goes, but i'm going through it with a grain of salt since it was made 95. I'm good at overlooking shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's... strange.
> 
> I like my animes with one (all?) of the following
> 
> ...



drama, 
horror, 
mystery, 
psychological, 
thriller


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's... strange.
> 
> I like my animes with one (all?) of the following
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



ATATATATATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATAATATATATATATATATA!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Bloody crazy shit. I need it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 19, 2012)

Same. shit isn't anime with no blood flying all over and heads rolling.

DBZ! BIG GREEN DUB~~~

Fucking dice game is rigged, and I keep getting these ? shit that I can't appraise or sell.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2012)

Omae wa mo shinderu!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2012)

I like mai anime. These are all the ones I currently have on my external hard drive.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Afro Samurai
Angel Beats
Another (Incomplete)
Black Rock Shooter (Incomplete)
Code Geass
Durarara!
.hack Quantum
Eden Of The East
FLCL
Gurren Lagann
High School Of The Dead
Infinite Stratos
K-On!
Mai Hime
Mirai Nikki (Incomplete)
Paranoia Agent
School Days
Seitokai No Ichizon
Shakugan No Shana
Soul Eater
The Melancholy Of Haruhi Suzumiya
To Aru Majutsu No Index
To Aru Kagaku No Railgun
Toradora!
Un-Go




Always looking for more anime, though... and I haven't even started a bunch of those series I listed.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I like mai anime. These are all the ones I currently have on my external hard drive.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I see some very good animes on that list. I'm not sure what you would be looking for but I'd be happy to recommend some for you.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> I see some very good animes on that list. I'm not sure what you would be looking for but I'd be happy to recommend some for you.



Just shoot me a PM if you want of anything you think is good.  I've also heard of that C3 anime you were talking about earlier that your set is from. My friend had it on his external hard drive, but I decided not take it the last time we shared the stuff we had lol.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Just shoot me a PM if you want of anything you think is good.  I've also heard of that C3 anime you were talking about earlier that your set is from. My friend had it on his external hard drive, but I decided not take it the last time we shared the stuff we had lol.



Yeah, check out C3. Gets real good at the end of episode 2 I believe and just goes from there.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 19, 2012)

FFUUU~ PSX emu crashed on me. After i got back to the castle after getting that general guy. sonuva


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

And that's why I use savestates (sometimes).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 20, 2012)

Never had it crash on me.(luckily)


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 20, 2012)

first time actually. not too much of a big deal since i wanna try out 2 anyways...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

I've only had it crash a couple of times way back when I had an unstable computer. But that wasn't really the emulator's fault.


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

Mura said:


> Alright, I put up my first blog. Not too big but its a start.


Link it!

I'm coming up with some plans to advertise my blog and I'll aid you as well.



Death-kun said:


> I like mai anime. These are all the ones I currently have on my external hard drive.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Shakugan no Shana eh? That brings me back. I know I watched the first season and I think I watched the second one...I think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Pedos unite!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Link it!
> 
> I'm coming up with some plans to advertise my blog and I'll aid you as well.
> 
> ...



The link. I'm surprised you just didn't click the number 1 under my avy.



Also, the last season of shakugan no shana will end next week.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

I think that Esura thinks that your blog is outside of NF or something.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 20, 2012)

totally forgot we have a blog thing now lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

I forgot 30 blogs ago. It has been about a year or two.


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

Mura said:


> The link. I'm surprised you just didn't click the number 1 under my avy.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the last season of shakugan no shana will end next week.


Awwww yeeeaaah!

Oh yeah, Azu-nyan wanna say happy birthday brah.



Sig




CrazyMoronX said:


> I think that Esura thinks that your blog is outside of NF or something.


I forgot NF had a blog system...

Damn...I wish I knew ahead of time before I invested all this time into Wordpress.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 20, 2012)

Every fucking day Esua

EVERY 

FUCKING 

DAY


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

zeneth, if you can't hang with the big dogs, stay on the porch.

This is my spot. I have hijacked this shit for my own purposes so deal with it.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 20, 2012)

That's only because I've been busy and not posting.


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

Tired of the wankers. 

I feel like going hard on Tales games after Graces f. Abyss 3DS is next!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Awwww yeeeaaah!
> 
> Oh yeah, Azu-nyan wanna say happy birthday brah.
> 
> ...



You remembered my birthday is coming up, you are truly the best. Thank you so much for the azu-nyan set. I just put up my C3 set so I wanna stick with it for a while before I switch.

Yeah, I'm glad I remembered that it did.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 20, 2012)

At least this thread is pretty much obsolete now that D3 is coming out and Jrpgs are shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Tired of the wankers.
> 
> I feel like going hard on Tales games after Graces f. Abyss 3DS is next!



You'll like Abyss 3DS... even though the only real difference from the PS2 version is better loading times and portability.


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You'll like Abyss 3DS... even though the only real difference from the PS2 version is better loading times and portability.



The low quality anime scenes somewhat bug me but I think I can deal since loading was resolved.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

What low quality, shit looks nice to me.


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

The World said:


> What low quality, shit looks nice to me.



Might of been the wrong words to use but it looks...ass compared to the PS2 version.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You'll like Abyss 3DS... even though the only real difference from the PS2 version is better loading times and portability.



Yeah, he should. I personally find Abyss the best among tales series but it's mainly because of the cast of characters. Jade is probably my all-time favorite party member in JRPGs. At least when it comes to the ones which bring humor in conversations.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, Abyss has really likable characters, and I like how characters developed and grew as people as well, instead of just being the same personalities and same people throughout the whole game. Abyss is just one big growing experience.



Esura said:


> The low quality anime scenes somewhat bug me but I think I can deal since loading was resolved.



That might've just been because of the direct porting thing, and they didn't bother to clean it up afterwards.


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> That might've just been because of the direct porting thing, and they didn't bother to clean it up afterwards.



Ah. 

I was like 25 hours in on the PS2 version and I really liked Tear. She was pretty cool.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2012)

Tear is super cool.  So you never finished Abyss then? It took me about 51 hours to beat Abyss 3DS without doing any side stuff.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

Dayum              .


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Tear is super cool.  So you never finished Abyss then? It took me about 51 hours to beat Abyss 3DS without doing any side stuff.



Nope, I didn't finish. I dropped it to play Symphonia....which I dropped to play some fighter.


----------



## Doom85 (Mar 20, 2012)

Tales of the Abyss is definitely my favorite Tales game, though I love Symphonia and Vesperia as well. I'm determined to give Legendia another shot someday, the first 4 hours that I got through on one of those "I'm bored, so let's do whatever" days a while ago were only so-so but I've heard it gets better as it goes on.

Jade's actually only my second favorite character, #1 spot goes to Guy. Seriously, this guy should be the standard to which all "best friend"-types should be held to, the dude sticks by Luke even logically he should give up on him and/or Luke shows no appreciation for it in the early parts of the game. I got serious respect for that.

Sadly, my finances are rough right now, so I'm having to hold off on picking up Graces F for now. But I am playing Persona 3 for the first time, and it's pretty awesome so far.


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

Why is everyone playing Persona right now? Damn...I have the games so I should logically join along but....I dunno.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Mar 20, 2012)

Amazing. I was just going to talk about the Tales of series and people are already on it. They've come a long way since ToD. Although I can't actually name a bad game in the series.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm going back and forth between different games right now. Tales of the Heroes: Twin Brave, Tales of Eternia, Ar Tonelico II, P3P. Yeah, I can't really decide right now.


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

Graces f is just too good. Cheria and Sophie is just da best.

I'm actually considering going back to some previous gen JRPGs...but I still don't want to play Persona. I'm actually considering playing Nocturne or DDS since they are shorter, or play Legendia.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Speaking of shit nobody cares about.


I just had some BBQ chicken with raspberry BBQ sauce. Don't try that kind of BBQ sauce. 


And I also have 45 hours clocked on Suikoden V now. I think I should be nearing the end for fuck's sake.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2012)

I've never played the Persona games, I've only played SMT: Devil Survivor Overclocked on the 3DS. I should probably fix that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Graces f is just too good. Cheria and Sophie is just da best.
> 
> I'm actually considering going back to some previous gen JRPGs...but I still don't want to play Persona. I'm actually considering playing Nocturne or DDS since they are shorter, or play Legendia.



Legendia has Chloe. The sole reason to play that game.


----------



## Doom85 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, after I'm finished with Persona 3, I'm going to Kingdom Hearts 2 (well, sorta. I kinda stopped halfway through Riku's mode in Chain of Memories so gotta finish that first, but GOD, COM's gameplay gets so repetitive after a while). After that, assuming I don't have Graces F yet, probably start the Xenosaga series, I know people have mixed feelings about them but I want to give them a fair shot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

I am almost tempted to play Persona 3, but it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of shit nobody cares about.
> 
> 
> I just had some BBQ chicken with raspberry BBQ sauce. Don't try that kind of BBQ sauce.
> ...


Go back to the FF thread you knave. 



Death-kun said:


> I've never played the Persona games, I've only played SMT: Devil Survivor Overclocked on the 3DS. I should probably fix that.


Persona games are awesome! Just....long as fuck. Seriously.



Mura said:


> Legendia has Chloe. The sole reason to play that game.


Hmm...I need to purchase that while it is still cheap then.

But I need to finish up these Atelier games as well.



Doom85 said:


> Well, after I'm finished with Persona 3, I'm going to Kingdom Hearts 2 (well, sorta. I kinda stopped halfway through Riku's mode in Chain of Memories so gotta finish that first, but GOD, COM's gameplay gets so repetitive after a while). After that, assuming I don't have Graces F yet, probably start the Xenosaga series, I know people have *mixed feelings* about them but I want to give them a fair shot.



Who are these people who has mixed feelings about them? Everyone loves the first one, second one was like the DMC2 of the series, the third one was also loved.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Mar 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am almost tempted to play Persona 3, but it's not gonna happen.



You could just go with Persona 4. If you're not frustrated as hell by the first ten hours you'll do just fine. Until you try to gain the true ending. That's a real bitch. A. Real. Bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

I am considering getting that actually.

Play it up on my PS2 emulator.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 20, 2012)

I was trying that but it wasn't working too well for me. Maybe my computer isn't strong enough or I had to mess with the settings but I just gave up on that.


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice, I like how Richard just solos Asbel and the gang with ease.

Strahta owns Lhant....does this stay that way the entire game?


----------



## Doom85 (Mar 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Who are these people who has mixed feelings about them? Everyone loves the first one, second one was like the DMC2 of the series, the third one was also loved.



Oh, really? Cool, I guess I thought I heard either 2 and/or 3 turned people off, but who knows. As long as the story/characters are good and the gameplay is decent (though preferably good as well), I'm cool. The only complaint that sticks out in my mind is that 3 gets very deep into mindscrew and complex stuff, but that doesn't really bother me.

CrazyMoronX: ZeroPhoenix is right, Persona 4's challenging at the start but gets relatively easier as it goes on. Also, be warned, the "intro" section is about 2-3 hours long. I didn't mind since I liked the characters and initial story-hook, but obviously YMMV.

Well, it wasn't hard for me to get the true ending since I used a guide for that. I usually avoid guides for first playthroughs UNLESS there are multiple endings in which case I'll read the parts that make sure I head for the best ending. After rage-ing after seeing Disgaea 1's "normal" ending (which felt more like a borderline bad ending), I don't feel like ever watching another "bad" ending again. Don't get me wrong, bittersweet and downer endings are fine with me, but it seems like game's "bad" endings seem only to exist to punch the player in the gut for the lulz.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Mar 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am considering getting that actually.
> 
> Play it up on my PS2 emulator.




I'd highly recommend it. Persona 3 was an excellent game but Persona 4 is damn near perfect. Oh yeah, except for that cheap ass A.I.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Mura said:


> I was trying that but it wasn't working too well for me. Maybe my computer isn't strong enough or I had to mess with the settings but I just gave up on that.


It takes a pretty decent computer, but it also takes current versions and drivers. Then you figure out which processor type you have and select the right plugin.

It's actually pretty easy on the newest version--it has a slider. 



Intro is how long?!?!?!


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> Oh, really? Cool, I guess I thought I heard either 2 and/or 3 turned people off, but who knows. As long as the story/characters are good and the gameplay is decent (though preferably good as well), I'm cool. The only complaint that sticks out in my mind is that 3 gets very deep into mindscrew and complex stuff, but that doesn't really bother me.


From what I've read on it, yes...yes it does.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Mar 20, 2012)

I didn't think that Persona 3 was "bad" but some elements of the gameplay definitely turned me off. The entire dungeon that was Tartarus was the most tedious thing I've experienced since the last level in Digital Devil Saga. Of course DDS switched up the locations throughout the game so I couldn't complain too much, but in Persona 3 I'd say 90 - 95% of your dungeon crawling was in one damn location. 

And you ALWAYS did the same thing.

Let me put it this way. If you like what you do in the first six hours of the game then great. You'll be doing that the other 40+.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

Persona 4 was the same way numbnutz

P3P > P4

Maybe when P4P comes out it will be better.

I liked the PSP version better because I didn't have to go through the tedium of the normal cutscenes and stupid deformed anime people.

Everything moved alot faster and the days went by quickly so by the end of the month there was always that impending sense of doom.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 20, 2012)

P3, never finished the Answer fucking AI being retarded.


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

Did anyone besides me finish FFXIII-2 yet though?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Did anyone besides me finish FFXIII-2 yet though?



Oh yeah, that game.....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> At least this thread is pretty much obsolete now that D3 is coming out and Jrpgs are shit.



Just because of you.... Xenoblade...


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

Mura said:


> Oh yeah, that game.....


Its pretty good. 



Malvingt2 said:


> Just because of you.... Xenoblade...





Time will tell.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Mar 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Did anyone besides me finish FFXIII-2 yet though?



Can't say that I have. Tracking down the graviton cores.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its pretty good.



I know, I have it but I stopped at some point. I got distracted with other things.


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Can't say that I have. Tracking down the graviton cores.



Ah. I just noticed how discussion of the game shot down tremendously in this department compared to other boards so I was wondering was anyone even playing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Time will tell.


 time will tell what? that it is more than a master piece?   confirmation ones again that it is the best JRPG of this gen?


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Mar 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ah. I just noticed how discussion of the game shot down tremendously in this department compared to other boards so I was wondering was anyone even playing.



Ikr.  That game is drawing some major hate but I'll bet half the people who hate on the game have it and probably play regularly.


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> time will tell what? that it is more than a master piece?  *confirmation ones again that it is the best JRPG of this gen?*


I don't believe this. I'll eat my words when Xenoblade comes out here and I play it and love it but this sheer adoration for it has got me slightly...skeptical to say the least.



ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Ikr.  That game is drawing some major hate but I'll bet half the people who hate on the game have it and probably play regularly.



Actually, I'd say many of the haters are those who haven't played it. Reception isn't nearly as bad as some people try to claim.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> I don't believe this. I'll eat my words when Xenoblade comes out here and I play it and love it but this sheer *adoration* for it has got me slightly...skeptical to say the least.


from the community?


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> from the community?



Yeah, that pretty much.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 20, 2012)

When Esua says he completely despises it, you'll have irrefutable proof Malv


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 20, 2012)

can't wait for that and LS; gonna try and pick em up together.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't particularly like Abyss and main reason is how polarizing the story is. If you're the type like me who nit picks certain things that bug the shit out of me such as certain character knowing or somewhat aware of certain things and after a certain point of the story. It *really* grinds my gears. No matter how sorry certain people may be, way later down the line. Plus Luke in the second half I just don't care for. Although Asch and Van and Jade are cool people though.


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> When Esua says he completely despises it, you'll have irrefutable proof Malv



I doubt I'd completely despise it. Would have to do a lot to get there. I'm already prepared I'm not going to like some parts of it due what some people said how similar it is to FFXII, a game I do despise to a great degree.

But I'm willing to give things it's fair shake unlike _some_ people and the only reason I'm remaining somewhat optimistic about Xenoblade is because from what enso said, its supposedly much better than FFXII and the battle system and story isn't ass like FFXII's.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah, that pretty much.


 Oh ok.. Well the JRPG community love the game, a sequel begging everywhere.



zenieth said:


> When Esua says he completely despises it, you'll have irrefutable proof Malv


 lol I see, I do understands when a game is over hyped but Xenoblade is not the case.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

FFXIII-2 being good. 

Joke of the day? Joke of the century?


----------



## Doom85 (Mar 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFXIII-2 being good.
> 
> Joke of the day? Joke of the century?



Honestly, I'll probably never let myself know. X-2's creation made sense, since X had that final sequel hook at the end. However, XIII did no such thing, it ENDED for good, and what's worse is I've heard the sequel actually retcons the ending scene which is always BS in my book. Plus, Serah is okay but certainly no Lightning and replacing the rest of the cast which I liked (well, Hope I came to merely tolerate over time) with some random time-traveller irks me since time travel was never even remotely hinted at in the first game. You know, if you want to write a FF XIII/Doctor Who fanfic, knock yourself out, but don't do it in the actual canon. Oh, and doing the whole, "your third party member is any monster you want, how cool is that?!" Me: "not cool at all, I'll play a mon game when I want that, but when I play a game with story/characters, I want to control those characters not random "monster #82"."

And the fact that apparently the ending sucks and is simply a "Buy XIII-3 to see how it all ends!" seals the deal as a no-buy. Considering I've heard XV will be headed by the main guy behind IX (my favorite FF), I say bring that one on already.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, bring on FFXV.



And cancel Versus XIII.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2012)

Thats what it seriously looking like


----------



## zenieth (Mar 20, 2012)

Damn these kids ruining my perfectly tragic Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFXIII-2 being good.
> 
> Joke of the day? Joke of the century?



Joke is on you. Its good.

Again, most people who played the game actually likes it to some degree....at least gameplay and soundtrack wise. You can easily weed out the ones who have played and the ones who haven't.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2012)

Been playing Paper Mario for the past week or so. About to get the 6th Star Spirit. 

You know this game... not as awesome as people led me to believe. Its not bad but its not great either. 

Hopefully *Thousand Year Door* will be much better, which I will play next then. And then... 

*Super Mario RPG* (SNES. Expecting great things) 
*Chrono Trigger* (finally)


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't think I've ever played a Mario RPG before. How are they?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> I don't think I've ever played a Mario RPG before. How are they?



I've only played Paper Mario for N64 at this point and like I said, s'alright.

I'll give like a detailed review with the bells and whistles when I'm done.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Been playing Paper Mario for the past week or so. About to get the 6th Star Spirit.
> 
> You know this game... not as awesome as people led me to believe. Its not bad but its not great either.
> 
> ...



Thousand year door is leap and bounds better.
The first one is kinda empty in comparison.
SMRPG however pretty much trumps them all.
Can't believe you haven't played CT yet though.


Esura said:


> *I don't think I've ever played a Mario RPG before.* How are they?




*Spoiler*: __ 














How are they, all range from good to great.
Not a bad one among them, tell me if I missed one


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thousand year door is leap and bounds better.
> The first one is kinda empty in comparison.
> SMRPG however pretty much trumps them all.
> *Can't believe you haven't played CT yet though.*



Me neither. They're are a lot of classics I've never touched. Hence the nostalgia train I've been swinging from.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Me neither. They're are a lot of classics I've never touched. Hence the nostalgia train I've been swinging from.


 You are not missing much with CT, a lot of better RPG's games in the Snes that you should play before overrated CT..


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 21, 2012)

it was good, but noting special. I enjoyed it though; dont feel like getting the other endings...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2012)

I played Thousand Year Door before Paper Mario, but Paper Mario was still very awesome for me regardless. I have Super Paper Mario laying around but I haven't played it yet. I'm more looking forward to Paper Mario 3DS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Joke is on you. Its good.
> 
> Again, most people who played the game actually likes it to some degree....at least gameplay and soundtrack wise. You can easily weed out the ones who have played and the ones who haven't.


 And here I thought nobody could ever top that last joke.


YOU TOTALLY JUST DID! 

Man, you crack me up.


Furious George said:


> Been playing Paper Mario for the past week or so. About to get the 6th Star Spirit.
> 
> You know this game... not as awesome as people led me to believe. Its not bad but its not great either.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, it actually wasn't all that. I had gotten a lot of hype over it myself before I played it.

Fun, but not epic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

FFVI > CT = Seiken Densetsu III > Everything else.

My ranking.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

Your ranking blows like Ultros


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

You mad? 

Actually, I think even Romancing Saga III can give Chrono Trigger a run for its money.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 21, 2012)

Is that SNES too. Motherfuck...too many good games, wish i was born in the 80s sometimes.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2012)

80's baby right here.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Am on a vacation right now, but how far you in Z? Disc 3? 

Ahhh Esu still with same set. <3. Dunno what was wrong with that camel toe sig you had prob with the mods with actually. She has clothes on, not her fault she has a camel toe. Camel toe people are allowed to be sexy too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Is that SNES too. Motherfuck...too many good games, wish i was born in the 80s sometimes.


 The two games I mentioned weren't even translated until the 2000's though, so you didn't miss those persay.


Still, it's good to be an 80s baby. 


Furious George said:


> 80's baby right here.


 You old.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 21, 2012)

I was born in the 80s.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Why does everyone say I'm so old?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why does everyone say I'm so old?



Its cause' you act old. 

I, like, play new games and you're still in the SNES era for all intents and purposes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Fuckin' SNES games are better than new games, it ain't my fault.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

How is that shocking? It's one of the best games ever.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2012)

People trying to downplay Chrono Trigger...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How is that shocking? It's one of the best games ever.


 did you review the game? post link if so to read it..



Death-kun said:


> People trying to downplay Chrono Trigger...


 oh No, never just trying to keep it real.. It is not even in the top 10 RPG's of that era and it is not the best RPG of the Snes..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah I did.



You even replied to it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah I did.
> 
> 
> 
> You even replied to it.


 I forgot then.. let me check it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol.. my feelings there for the game and now didn't change. I played FFVI after that and CT. FFVI is superior...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

FFVI is the best game eva!


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> did you review the game? post link if so to read it..
> 
> oh No, never just trying to keep it real.. It is not even in the top 10 RPG's of that era and it is not the best RPG of the Snes..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

I love you too World..


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

You disappoint me Malvi. 

FF6 is definitely up there though as I've said before.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2012)

Now I'm even more eager to fire CT up... but I decided on an order and my OCD won't let me break it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

The World said:


> You disappoint me Malvi.
> 
> FF6 is definitely up there though as I've said before.


 Well this time I did but we can move on right? but really I just don't see CT that great but take it like it is, my opinion of the game.. It is a mainstream game and the majority of the people love it..


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol @ the people going bat shit over Bioware's apology to the fan hated ending and them caving in and making a more satisfying ending for most of the fans who hated the first one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol @ the people going bat shit over Bioware's apology to the fan hated ending and them caving in and making a more satisfying ending for most of the fans who hated the first one.


 ME3 fiasco?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

CT will change your life.

It's a religious experience.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

What is a good name for a blog exclusively covering Japanese video games and animes? I was originally calling it Unlimited Esura Works but some things are changing and I need a new name asap.


----------



## Riley (Mar 21, 2012)

Final Fantasy VI needs a remake.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> What is a good name for a blog exclusively covering Japanese video games and animes? I was originally calling it Unlimited Esura Works but some things are changing and I need a new name asap.


Mid-Age Mutant Pedo Turtles.



Riley said:


> Final Fantasy VI needs a remake.


Damn right. PS3 remake now!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Damn right. PS3 remake now! *


 Old man, you are one of my favorite people in this forum.. I agree remake it 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[even tho the game has aged well, better than FFVII]


 and put it in the PS3.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

CMX, go suck on Ultros' tentacles....er wait you might actually enjoy that.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> CMX, go suck on Ultros' tentacles....er wait you might actually enjoy that.



>implying he hasn't done so already


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Old man, you are one of my favorite people in this forum.. I agree remake it
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 Could you imagine running around Narshe in full 3D, HD, in full magitech armor blasting a bunch of shitty lobos? 




Esura said:


> CMX, go suck on Ultros' tentacles....er wait you might actually enjoy that.


 Might?

And the name I suggested fits you perfect.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> What is a good name for a blog exclusively covering Japanese video games and animes?



Its Raining Men.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

It's raining lolis.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> >implying he hasn't done so already



lol true

Well, since you like K-ON! too I'll show you my review.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

Awfulness just reached new heights


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Its Raining Men.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> lol true
> 
> Well, since you like K-ON! too I'll show you my review.



Just finished reading it, the review is pretty spot on imo. :3 Shared it to my FB to help get it noticed by some other people as well.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't, lazy slice of life moefagshit will only spread like a disease.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Just finished reading it, the review is pretty spot on imo. :3 Shared it to my FB to help get it noticed by some other people as well.



Danke sch?n Death-kun.

Now I need to really be active with my posts. Went a week without posting anything.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2012)

About to get the 7th Star Spirit in Paper Mario. 

lol "Penguin Murder Mystery". 

I think this game's score just went up by one whole number.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

A whole number? 

What could this thing be?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> lol true
> 
> Well, since you like K-ON! too I'll show you my review.



Hmm, afraid to read it since I haven't watched it yet but I've read up to chapter 40 in the manga so its not like I'll be clueless...


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A whole number?
> 
> What could this thing be?



I'm exaggerating a little but this murder mystery thing is still really cool. The mayor of penguin land got merced and everyone is blaming me! Wish the whole game was this clever.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Danke sch?n Death-kun.
> 
> Now I need to really be active with my posts. Went a week without posting anything.



Post more. 



Furious George said:


> About to get the 7th Star Spirit in Paper Mario.
> 
> lol "Penguin Murder Mystery".
> 
> I think this game's score just went up by one whole number.



I remember that.  Was definitely a great part of the game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

Guys, tell me games to buy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Guys, tell me games to buy.


 buy the 3DS first then we talk.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

Buy me one first, then we'll talk.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I'm exaggerating a little but this murder mystery thing is still really cool. The mayor of penguin land got merced and everyone is blaming me! Wish the whole game was this clever.


 


Krory said:


> Guys, tell me games to buy.


Should go without saying: Diablo III.



There are no other games.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> Hmm, afraid to read it since I haven't watched it yet but I've read up to chapter 40 in the manga so its not like I'll be clueless...


I don't spoil much except for some minor scenes. I'm trying not to be too spoilerific with it.



Death-kun said:


> Post more.


I am, I am. 

I think I'll do a post a day. Do some non review posts too. 



Krory said:


> Guys, tell me games to buy.



Would, but your interests are the complete opposite of mines.

Play Skyrim.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Should go without saying: Diablo III.
> 
> 
> 
> *There are no other games*.


 why are you lying?


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Should go without saying: Diablo III.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no other games.



I can't wait until 2015.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, play Tales of Graces f.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> why are you lying?


 I meant right now.
Obviously some older games are worth purchase, but at the moment everything new pales in comparison.


Krory said:


> I can't wait until 2015.


 Do you have it mathematically mapped out that this is the year your balls drop?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory do you like JRPG?


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do you have it mathematically mapped out that this is the year your balls drop?



No, silly, that's when the game will actually come out after all of the delays.




Malvingt2 said:


> Krory do you like JRPG?



Very, very rarely anymore.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Very, very rarely anymore.


 I see,  It would be easier if you have a 3DS, REvelations would be my suggestion..


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

I knew you would say that, because you are more horribly predictable than I am. 

I may just cave and go with The Witcher 2, but alas... still looking for outs. Considered giving Oblivion another try, or doing Dark Souls, but eh. I've ruled out KoA, as well.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Mura...is that seriously the name you are going with? Seriously? 

Oh, is that doujin I found the one you wanted?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Mura...is that seriously the name you are going with? Seriously?



Hey, no one took it so it fuckin' works.

Besides, I can change it at anytime.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok, get a Gravitar and start posting shit. 

We gonna to make *nameless blog* awesome! I'm trying to fuck around with CSS to make an awesome theme.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> I knew you would say that, because you are more horribly predictable than I am.
> 
> I may just cave and go with The Witcher 2, but alas... still looking for outs. Considered giving Oblivion another try, or doing *Dark Souls*, but eh. I've ruled out KoA, as well.


 oh? here I though that you beat that game already...


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

Nah, it was not something I was that interested in because I'm not part of the, "OMFG! I DIED TWENTY TIMES IN AN HOUR! THIS IS THE BEST GAME EVER!" crowd.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Nah, it was not something I was that interested in because I'm not part of the, "OMFG! I DIED TWENTY TIMES IN AN HOUR! THIS IS THE BEST GAME EVER!" crowd.


 I feel you... too bad I don't have a 360 anymore The Witcher 2 looks interesting. I am not a PC gamer.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok, I figured it out now.

Now I need to make a either a Serah banner or a Neptune banner for the spot.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I feel you... too bad I don't have a 360 anymore The Witcher 2 looks interesting. I am not a PC gamer.



I should probably slow down - I did get three new games in the past three weeks. 

And also still looking to maybe get Lollipop Chainsaw and Borderlands 2, but Borderlands is still quite a ways away.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't you jinx my release date you.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't know why but I'm not as hyped about Lollipop Chainsaw anymore like I was. Hype fatigue or something I guess.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Probably because it isn't an RPG and by virtue it isn't any good.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> I should probably slow down - I did get three new games in the past three weeks.
> 
> And also still looking to maybe get Lollipop Chainsaw and Borderlands 2, but Borderlands is still quite a ways away.



Once April hits, it's gonna be a mean drought of anything good coming out within the year.

I dunno, maybe Armored Core V for mechs but I'm not 100% sure how that's doing. Or Yakuza Dead Souls. I'll probably get those myself, once I get money. That and SSX. Heard it's fun for this installment.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Once April hits, it's gonna be a mean drought of anything good coming out within the year.
> 
> I dunno, maybe Armored Core V for mechs but I'm not 100% sure how that's doing. Or Yakuza Dead Souls. I'll probably get those myself, once I get money. That and SSX. Heard it's fun for this installment.


 really slow months are coming, I agree.. Reason why I am going to my Wii in April for Xenoblade..


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> really slow months are coming, I agree.. Reason why I am going to my Wii in April for Xenoblade..



I've been waiting for the slow months, shit. Everyone wants to release every damn thing in the same few months before the end of the fiscal year.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 21, 2012)

Right now I'm trying to get ME2 done so I can finally 

A. Beat the damn thing finally
B. Play ME3

Yes, I know that the last 5% of the game is essentially gonna smack me across the face despite my efforts but fuck the other 95% looks fun.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

Well April has The Witcher 2 and Xenoblade, and Prototype 2. Devil May Cry HD Collection.

May supposed has Diablo III. Ghost Recon if that's your thing. Starhawk. Dragon's Dogma. Game of Thrones. Max Payne 3.

Lollipop Chainsaw and Darksiders II in June. LEGO BATMAN 2. Amazing Spider-Man.

July and August kind of suck. Then only Far Cry 3 in September.

Then BioShock Infinite, Assassin's Creed III and Borderlands 2 in October.

So still pretty heavy. Better than January and February.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Well April has The Witcher 2 and Xenoblade, and Prototype 2. Devil May Cry HD Collection.
> 
> May supposed has Diablo III. Ghost Recon if that's your thing. Starhawk. Dragon's Dogma. Game of Thrones. Max Payne 3.
> 
> ...


 It is better that I though.. wait so Lollipop Chainsaw is June? nice month for it imo, sell wise is a good move.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 21, 2012)

I so wanna play Witcher 2 but I lack a 360 and sure as hell my laptop can't run with *that* level of graphics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm interested in some games, but, man, Diablo III. 

No time for anything else.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

July and August is when Growlanser, Record of Agarest War 2, and Gungrir comes out so it doesn't suck.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

July or August would have been better for Lollipop Chainsaw. Absolutely nothing worthwhile then. I don't anticipate Darksiders II to be _huge_, but probably bigger than LC. It's getting quite a bit of coverage over its predecessor. Better to compete with a couple of low-piss titles than DSII.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Darksiders II should be pretty good.

Well, I hope it is anyway.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

It sounds like a vast improvement over the first.

Such as it being actually like an RPG.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2012)

Just beat Witcher 2. Everyone who can't play it on PC, buy it on 360 once it's out. Amazing game.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Nah, it was not something I was that interested in because I'm not part of the, "OMFG! I DIED TWENTY TIMES IN AN HOUR! THIS IS THE BEST GAME EVER!" crowd.



If you died 20 times in a hour, you're doing it wrong.

I'm just sayin'


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Should of brought that shit to PS3, then I would of played it.

Dark Souls isn't hard, its fake hard. They don't tell you shit other than the buttons and shit and pretty much just drops you in the middle of nowhere with no direction. 

I did die like 20 times almost in an hour because I kept going into a high leveled area thinking that's where I supposed to go.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Well April has The Witcher 2 and Xenoblade, and Prototype 2. Devil May Cry HD Collection.
> 
> May supposed has Diablo III. Ghost Recon if that's your thing. Starhawk. Dragon's Dogma. Game of Thrones. Max Payne 3.
> 
> ...



You forgot about The Last Story in June.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh shit... The Last Story is in June.. I totally forgot...June is going to be awesome..


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Should of brought that shit to PS3, then I would of played it.



Get a 360 nerd, it's better than whatever you're playing atm

Here's Triss btw. 

NSFW!


----------



## Byrd (Mar 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> July and August is when *Growlanse*r, Record of Agarest War 2, and *Gungrir* comes out so it doesn't suck.



You actually stated two good games


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Just beat Witcher 2. Everyone who can't play it on PC, buy it on 360 once it's out. Amazing game.



Yeah, it's the top of my list though I still want to get Lollipop Chainsaw, and I'm taking another look at Darksiders II and Dragon's Dogma. 

Now if only I could actually 100% The Witcher 2.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

The World said:


> Get a 360 nerd, it's better than whatever you're playing atm


I own every time of gaming device but a 360, a gaming capable PC, and whatever the shit on phones. I don't need them either.


Byrdman said:


> You actually stated two good games



Never heard of Gungrir until recently but I remember seeing a Growslanser game at Gamestop  on the PS2 years ago when I was younger. Always wanted to play because the cover looked awesome.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

Then get it for PC nerd.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Did you just totally skip over the fact that I lack a gaming capable PC?

Whatever, I wont lose sleep over not playing Witcher 2 despite wanting to play it.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks like I misinterpreted the terrible grammar you have for a sentence.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

>TW criticizing the grammar of someone else.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

It is a shame tho, no SE for Xenoblade in NA...what a drag...


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Surprised we are getting this game at all. Gotta hand it to Gamestop for this one.

Well, my Wii is ready. I haven't played it since I bought Neptunia MK2, Graces f and Agarest War ZERO.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2012)

Xenoblade and The Last Story... let the Wii go out with a bang.  Can't wait to play both of them.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> ME3 fiasco?



Hell ya, what you think generated more interest, people talking bout how shitty the ending is, or Bioware aplogizing and deciding to release another ending after all the QQ?

Aint gonna lie, Emma Watson - pre short hair cut, was fucking hot, even if she was barely over 18 at the time...



The World said:


> Don't, lazy slice of life moefagshit will only spread like a disease.



Don't waver Esu, don't let them change you mind on what you love to put in your sigs



Esura said:


> I don't spoil much except for some minor scenes. I'm trying not to be too spoilerific with it.
> 
> 
> I am, I am.
> ...



I thought you were going to say Lost Odyssey. 



Esura said:


> Ok, get a Gravitar and start posting shit.
> 
> We gonna to make *nameless blog* awesome! I'm trying to fuck around with CSS to make an awesome theme.


What happened to Esura Unlimited Works?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Xenoblade and The Last Story... let the Wii go out with a bang.  Can't wait to play both of them.


 I can't wait to see the community for Xenoblade grow and of course to play The Last Story



Lee Min Jung said:


> Hell ya, what you think generated more interest, people talking bout how shitty the ending is, or Bioware aplogizing and deciding to release another ending after all the QQ?


 The ending thing is silly. I didn't like a couple of games ending and yet I didn't ask X company to change it. lol


----------



## Byrd (Mar 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Never heard of Gungrir until recently but I remember seeing a Growslanser game at Gamestop  on the PS2 years ago when I was younger. Always wanted to play because the cover looked awesome.



I suggest you play the Growslanser series... Growslanser 2 is a must play... for tactical rpgs... it is very unique... with multiple endings and the situation changes in battle... I remember in one area we had to get out of a dungeon because the walls were about to close in while fighting skeletons and such.

Another was the time we had to protect citizens from monster and while I was protecting some.. another monster bash down a door and proceeded to chase the other citizens.. I had a place a character, as soon as the citizens left the building by the door to defend the escape route..

overall a fun game  although I am huge trpg fan


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol now Bioware said there are more ME games to come. They are pulling a Halo! Guess it can't be helped since they were making a shit load of money off of these games.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 21, 2012)

tried growlanser heritage of war; prolouge took forever though. the idea is cool thoug; always wanted s/rtrpg


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Esura are you getting Xenoblade at launch?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What happened to Esura Unlimited Works?



FBI                .


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Damn, ya'll never give up ragging on Esu, eh?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn, ya'll never give up ragging on Esu, eh?













Yea.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> The ending thing is silly. I didn't like a couple of games ending and yet I didn't ask X company to change it. lol



Some people took it out of hand but I can definitely see what's wrong with it. Especially when you're promised sixteen different endings (and this is not an exaggeration - this is a direct quote... they literally said there was sixteen different endings), and the only real visible difference is - quite literally - a color overlay. There is a very deep, and disconcerting note of how nothing you really do up until that point matters a great deal. It'd be more tolerable if it wasn't for the problem of simply how much of the advertising and marketing said _everything_ you do matters.

And there is a quite a lot of plotholes, backtracking, and contradictions left open by the ending and not even just like... stuff that could be filled in easily or is a matter of players lacking imagination. For example, some people have some of their characters die at the very end... however, these very same characters are shown alive and well afterwards in an ending cutscene that is very Blue Lagoon.

I think people overreacted by doing shit like going to the FTC, but it was admittedly very disappointing and I will admit one of the worst endings I've seen. It had nothing to do with cliffhangers or it just being a depressing or downtrodden ending, either. It's really just a matter of that it looks like they spent four years working on the game, and maybe an hour doing the ending.

It's actually so bad that I would not be surprised if it was a _plot_ of theirs that they expected huge backlash, and then would release a DLC ending that everyone would absolutely gobble up - because we all know they will.

But it doesn't ruin the entire game for me, but it is something that the company should be deeply concerned about and a bit ashamed of. It's just lazy.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> For example, some people have some of their characters die at the very end... however, these very same characters are shown alive and well afterwards.



WTF! It does????

Although, what cracks me up about it, is that Bioware said that they did that on purpose for artistic/creative reasons, and they felt that is the message that they wanted to send out to the fans. Because I know that all the people in the company who dev'ed and played the game, had to have concerns about the ending in the first place, so that is the way they wanted the ending to turn out, not that they were lazy about it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't know the issue was so deep.



Don88 said:


> wait Mystic Ark, we shall all talk about that series...


 You are going to get rep by me...


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

@Malving - It is a very severe issue but the problem is too many people let it blind them. The game is still hugely enjoyable and there is plenty to see and experience in the game, especially depending on your various playthroughs. Just stop about 95% of the way through, because that's at the point that you realize none of it matters.

But I got the Collector's Edition and I don't regret my purchase at all. I still love the game overall, and the series... but it's something that needs to be looked at.

@Lee - That's why I say I'm fairly certain it was done poorly on purpose to sell this ending DLC. It is EA, after all.

Anyways... I'm going to go look heavily into Dragon's Dogma some more. I only just realized how indepth the character creator is.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> @Malving - It is a very severe issue but the problem is too many people let it blind them. The game is still hugely enjoyable and there is plenty to see and experience in the game, especially depending on your various playthroughs. Just stop about 95% of the way through, because that's at the point that you realize none of it matters.
> 
> But I got the Collector's Edition and I don't regret my purchase at all. I still love the game overall, and the series... but it's something that needs to be looked at.
> 
> ...


 that game gives me Monster Hunter vibe for some reason.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> @Lee - That's why I say I'm fairly certain it was done poorly on purpose to sell this ending DLC. It is EA, after all.
> 
> Anyways... I'm going to go look heavily into Dragon's Dogma some more. I only just realized how indepth the character creator is.



Honestly, If they didn't have the EA label on their game I would say that wasn't it. But....they do. So I could believe this. 



Malvingt2 said:


> that game gives me Monster Hunter vibe for some reason.



Here we go with the MH hate, who gonna start it this time?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, it's the top of my list though I still want to get Lollipop Chainsaw, and I'm taking another look at Darksiders II and Dragon's Dogma.
> 
> Now if only I could actually 100% The Witcher 2.



I'll be picking it up again, just not right away maybe. We will see. I want to get Diablo/Darksiders 2 so wanna save up a little there.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> *Here we go with the MH hate, who gonna start it this time?*


 wait what? O_o I love MH for the record...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait what? O_o I love MH for the record...



Well that makes 2, me and you, and everyone else is against it. Suprised I haven't seen any:

>>Sky is blue
>>Water is wet
>>MH sucks


kinda shit yet. It is coming.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

If Monster Hunter is like this, then I need to play it. 

Dragon's Dogma has an insane level of character creation it seems. Deeper than any RPG I've seen yet. And hey, I'm cool with any game where your character's breast size is an option.

The combat looks very nice and the open world is nice as well. There's some nice freedom, too. Apparently you can pick up crates and throw them at children, and one guy shows how he just goes up and picks up a guard, throws him over his shoulder, then goes up, floats over to a rooftop (since he's a Mage with a levitate spell)...

Then throws the guard from the roof, trying to aim for the well... but the guard misses just shy of it and splats. Quite literally... very gruesome.

The Pawn system seems fantastic and the character AI looks promising (the video I watched had a guy playing a Mage so while he was immolating a large Ogre, you could see one of his Pawns climbing the Ogre to take shots at his head/face).

And night time in Dragon's Dogma looks downright frightening.

And I've never seen anyone on here hate on Monster Hunter yet... except maybe Esua. Seems like the kind of thing he would hate.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Well that makes 2, me and you, and everyone else is against it. Suprised I haven't seen any:
> 
> >>Sky is blue
> >>Water is wet
> ...



I praise MH constantly lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I praise MH constantly lol.



and we can't wait for this..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2NwqHAJzBI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Some people took it out of hand but I can definitely see what's wrong with it. Especially when you're promised sixteen different endings (and this is not an exaggeration - this is a direct quote... they literally said there was sixteen different endings), and the only real visible difference is - quite literally - a color overlay. There is a very deep, and disconcerting note of how nothing you really do up until that point matters a great deal. It'd be more tolerable if it wasn't for the problem of simply how much of the advertising and marketing said _everything_ you do matters.
> 
> And there is a quite a lot of plotholes, backtracking, and contradictions left open by the ending and not even just like... stuff that could be filled in easily or is a matter of players lacking imagination. For example, some people have some of their characters die at the very end... however, these very same characters are shown alive and well afterwards in an ending cutscene that is very Blue Lagoon.
> 
> ...



Pretty much. Hell, one video AngryJoe did about the endings more or less covers the issue.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M0Cf864P7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> And I've never seen anyone on here hate on Monster Hunter yet... except maybe Esua. Seems like the kind of thing he would hate.



Lol you should go back to like 2 weeks ago in this thread. 

Also, I am on the last decision in ME3. What to choose? Left or Right??????


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Don't waver Esu, don't let them change you mind on what you love to put in your sigs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm used to my fans already. 

Krory don't like Japanese games so I wasn't going to recommend them. And the reason I'm changing the name is because I'm going to have other people post on my blog now and I wanted to make a more, fair, name.


Byrdman said:


> I suggest you play the Growslanser series... Growslanser 2 is a must play... for tactical rpgs... it is very unique... with multiple endings and the situation changes in battle... I remember in one area we had to get out of a dungeon because the walls were about to close in while fighting skeletons and such.
> 
> Another was the time we had to protect citizens from monster and while I was protecting some.. another monster bash down a door and proceeded to chase the other citizens.. I had a place a character, as soon as the citizens left the building by the door to defend the escape route..
> 
> overall a fun game  although I am huge trpg fan


Sounds fun. Question...is there a lot of grinding?



Malvingt2 said:


> Esura are you getting Xenoblade at launch?


Yup.



Krory said:


> And I've never seen anyone on here hate on Monster Hunter yet... except maybe Esua. Seems like the kind of thing he would hate.


Wtf is this? I like Monster Hunter fool. And I think you just not look at the right threads because this department has tons of haters.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Like


----------



## Byrd (Mar 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Sounds fun. Question...is there a lot of grinding?



Naw it isn't...


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol you should go back to like 2 weeks ago in this thread.
> 
> Also, I am on the last decision in ME3. What to choose? Left or Right??????



Or you could choose the center.

In all honesty, it's not going to matter a whole lot until they make the new DLC. You'll get virtually the same ending, no joke. There might be a 1% difference.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh wait, what is the center one? Spoiler tag me the 3 choices cuz


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I thought you can either choose live again with no technology, or the control reapers options


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 21, 2012)

It really doesn't matter. Just multi-colored explosions. Everything still pans out as such.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No matter what you choose, the Citadel and the Mass Relays blow up and Joker and crew - even people who died - get stranded on a tropical planet.

Red option is destroy the Reapers.

Blue is control.

Center is "synthesize" - merge organic and synthetic.

The only one with a REAL difference is Synthesize, which has a slightly different looking Joker in the end.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2012)

So guys, TriG localization is pretty much confirmed. Let's all play together.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Alright I chose the red. And I saw the ending, it did disappoint.




Meh, looks like I will buy buying the DLC real ending and ME4 when it comes out.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm one step away from turning this thread into a Dragon's Dogma thread.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> So guys, TriG localization is pretty much confirmed. Let's all play together.



Sure. I normally use the Great Sword in Monster Hunter Tri.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2012)

I remember when DD was first announced ppl were aruging about whether that game is actually a true RPG.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Sure. I normally use the Great Sword in Monster Hunter Tri.



I mostly use Hammer, Lance and Gunlance.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm one step away from turning this thread into a Dragon's Dogma thread.



As the leader of the thread, I don't mind. I'm actually somewhat interesting in it now.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I mostly use Hammer, Lance and Gunlance.



I suck at using the Lance so goddamn bad it ain't even funny.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I remember when DD was first announced ppl were aruging about whether that game is actually a true RPG.



I don't care what it is. The character creation is worth the 60 bucks alone.

AND I CAN THROW GUARDS OFF OF ROOFTOPS. JUST PICK THEM UP OFF THE STREETS AND THROW THEM OFF.

It's a very heavy action-RPG. I don't know too much info on the classes and such yet, but the Pawn system is sexy as Hell. Apparently you make Pawns, NPC side kicks. You design their appearance, give them a name, and then it looks like you answer questions that will dictate how they act in battle (and ally AI looks great - one video I saw had the player character as a mage, setting an Ogre on fire and while he was doing that one of his Pawns was climbing the Ogre to stab it in the face).

Looks like there's combo things you can do with your Pawns. One video showed a Pawn using his shield to give the player character a boost to jump up and grab onto a Griffon taking off.

There's a lot of exploration but it looks like there may only be one city. It seems like it's more dangerous than your typical RPG. One previewer said in most RPGs, when an NPC tells you, "Don't go in that cave! It's dangerous!" it means there's quests and nifty loot and fun stuff so go right away! In this, no... really. Stay away from that cave. It's dangerous.

Also night-time - at least early on - is deadly. This guy only had a small lantern so when night fell, he couldn't see a foot in front of him making it easy to fall to your death off a cliff. So you want to make it back to the city, or a camp, before nightfall. He almost made it. Until he ran into a group of ravenous zombies. He tried using fire spells to light up the area but it only lit up for a second... to show the silhouette of quite a few zombies coming after him.

There's a lot of freedom - as I just mentioned, you can just pick up an NPC, go up to a roof top and throw him off to his death if you want. But it sounds like you can be arrested and such. The previewer I mentioned earlier also said he had fun throwing crates at small children.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory take a look at that and tell me what you think. The first 10 seconds of it had me lololing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M0Cf864P7E&list=UUsgv2QHkT2ljEixyulzOnUQ&index=2&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

I can buy the Normandy/Joker thing.

The only thing(s) he cares about is(are) the Normandy (and EDI).


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 It kinda cracks me up cuz why the fuck would Joker leave the fight and be running from the backlash beam at the end? WTF? and why is Liara on that ship when she was down on earth with me? LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

There is a sell on all PSOne FF games right now.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

I am still waiting for the remaster of FFX, we got a release date on that yet?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

“Hardest. Day. Ever. Seriously,
if you people knew all the stuff we are planning you’d, we’ll – hold onto your copy of me3 forever.”  -Michael Gamble's Twitter Account


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> >TW criticizing the grammar of someone else.



I takl liek dis on pUrpuss U dong

:hipsterironyswag


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> ?Hardest. Day. Ever. Seriously,
> if you people knew all the stuff we are planning you?d, we?ll ? hold onto your copy of me3 forever.?  -Michael Gamble's Twitter Account



Bitch better lick my boots and give me a blowjob to make up for this......this thing I haven't got to yet.......


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I am still waiting for the remaster of FFX, we got a release date on that yet?



LOL heck no.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Heck no you don't want it, or heck no release date yet?


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

I would _kill_ for other RPGs to have Dragon's Dogma's level of customization.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

1st person RPG's ftw.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Screw first person, I want another RPG like this... where I can even customize my POSTURE.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

More like look at all the fucks I give.

Just make it as good as Dark Souls if not better

Definitely make it better than Skyrim


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

That's alot of fucks.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Heck no you don't want it, or heck no release date yet?



No release date yet.

I'm the biggest FFX fan in this department so of course I want it silly. I'm the one and only Yuna fan in this department too.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok, so maybe there was some other meanings to the endings of ME3 from reading the tweets from Bioware.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

@Esu, ya forgot you have a Yuna waifu.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm the biggest FFX supporter as well, if they had killed off most of the main cast within the first 10 minutes and had Auron and Jecht go on jolly adventures to fight Sin.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Dat Lulu


----------



## Gnome (Mar 22, 2012)

I officially have a week break from school and can finally play ME3, feels good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I officially have a week break from school and can finally play ME3, feels good.



Which color do you like more red,green, or blue?


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Whatever you do, Gnome, just don't beat it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

I liked every single one of the main characters in FFX. Every...single...one. Wakka and Tidus included. Tidus started off as a wanker but he became somewhat cool halfway through and my brudda Wakka was funny as hell.

Also, Jecht is the coolest friend in the FF series since Sephiroth.

I just watched the Complete version of Advent Children and it reminded me why Sephiroth one of the coolest motherfuckers in RPGs.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Which color do you like more red,green, or blue?


Magenta


Krory said:


> Whatever you do, Gnome, just don't beat it.


I've heard similar advice.

Getting hyped, |---| this much.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dat Lulu



She can live on in the background as long as she stays in the kitchen and gives daily blowjobs to Auron and Jecht.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

lololol @ UR. Basically what he said.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

I would like to see Auron, Jecht and Sephiroth to engage in a three way swordfight like how Angeal, Genesis, and Sephiroth fought in Crisis Core.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> I liked every single one of the main characters in FFX. Every...single...one. Wakka and Tidus included. Tidus started off as a wanker but he became somewhat cool halfway through and my brudda Wakka was funny as hell.
> 
> Also, Jecht is the coolest friend in the FF series since Sephiroth.
> 
> I just watched the Complete version of Advent Children and it reminded me why Sephiroth one of the coolest motherfuckers in RPGs.



I felt like AC shat on Sephiroth considering how powerful he was.

At least make a more competent way of him being killed.

That final fight and the better Omnislash V6 in ACC was badass tho.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> I liked every single one of the main characters in FFX. Every...single...one. Wakka and Tidus included. Tidus started off as a wanker but he became somewhat cool halfway through and my brudda Wakka was funny as hell.
> 
> Also, Jecht is the coolest friend in the FF series since Sephiroth.
> 
> I just watched the Complete version of Advent Children and it reminded me why Sephiroth one of the coolest motherfuckers in RPGs.



The real question is......did you actually like playing Blitzball?



The World said:


> She can live on in the background as long as she stays in the kitchen and gives daily blowjobs to Auron and Jecht.



Nah, man she was still pretty legit......unlike Riku.....


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

I wasn't angry at Blitzball like alot of people were.

It wasn't that hard.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 22, 2012)

Blitzball was easy, just recruit brother and GG.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

So which one of you people actually sat that and dodged the 200 or something old number of lightning bolts?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 22, 2012)

I just made Lulu a weapon with dmg break after getting to 180 and saying fuck it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> I felt like AC shat on Sephiroth considering how powerful he was.
> 
> At least make a more competent way of him being killed.
> 
> That final fight and the better Omnislash V6 in ACC was badass tho.


The entire fight was Sephiroth kicking his ass until Cloud got a vision from Zack. I like how Zack tells him to remember the way of the SOLDIER then he goes like oh I forgot you ain't no damn SOLDIER.

In a way, AC makes Sephiroth seem even more powerful than he originally was more so than shit on him.


Lee Min Jung said:


> The real question is......did you actually like playing Blitzball?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, man she was still pretty legit......unlike Riku.....


Nope I didn't like...wait, are you shitting on my Rikku?!?


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> I would like to see Auron, Jecht and Sephiroth to engage* in a three way swordfight* like how Angeal, Genesis, and Sephiroth fought in Crisis Core.



Really Esua? 

You really did set yourself up for that.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Really Esua?
> 
> You really did set yourself up for that.



Get your damn mind out of the gutter son. 

I know, ironic coming from the Hentai Lord but seriously now. 

Anyone who want the new FFXIII-2 Serah x Noel NTR doujin hit me up through PM.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> The entire fight was Sephiroth kicking his ass until Cloud got a vision from Zack. I like how Zack tells him to remember the way of the SOLDIER then he goes like oh I forgot you ain't no damn SOLDIER.
> 
> In a way, AC makes Sephiroth seem even more powerful than he originally was more so than shit on him.
> 
> Nope I didn't like...wait, are you shitting on my Rikku?!?



Too hyper and figureless for my taste. Although I haven't played it since it came out, don't remember her body.....but dat face . Atleast compared to Yuna and Lulu, she was a baby. Those 2 were on another tier.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Too hyper and figureless for my taste. Although I haven't played it since it came out, don't remember her body.....but dat face . Atleast compared to Yuna and Lulu, she was a baby. Those 2 were on another tier.



Play FFX-2.

Get boner from Rikku in FFX-2.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2012)

Almost as bad as Phia learning three way.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

She loves that Three-Way.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Why is Aeris (fuck Aerith, always Aeris) so damn cute anyways? Damn you Sephiroth! She was supposed to be Cloud's bitch.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Aren't we supposed to talk about non-FF here?  ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Anyways...


*Spoiler*: _Dragon's Dogma CC Screens_


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Those are some ass ugly females.

What is up with that caveman stance in the 7th pic? 

The other presets actually don't look that bad.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

I aint gonna hate on something I didn't play. I didn't play FFX-2 cuz I felt like it was a complete misstep from what I had been playing in FFX. I didn't want the costume change thing. I felt that alot of the characters which I grew attachments with in teh first game wasn't there, which made me cry a bit too.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

All I have to say about that Krory is...fucking ew. I think this is one game I'll actually make a male in.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Almost as bad as Skyrim female models. You can always tell and good character creator by how many types of hairstyles they have. How many different ones does DD have?


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

This is the RPG thread by the way...........so we can talk about anything we damn well please. 

Except Esura's fetishes, of course.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

At least eight so far - which is more than most nowadays. 

@TW - *"Talk about your favorite non FF series"* Herp derp. I should've remembered you can't read.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I aint gonna hate on something I didn't play. I didn't play FFX-2 cuz I felt like it was a complete misstep from what I had been playing in FFX. I didn't want the costume change thing. I felt that alot of the characters which I grew attachments with in teh first game wasn't there, which made me cry a bit too.



You don't ever want to play X-2, worst FF game evaaaaa


----------



## Gnome (Mar 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Almost as bad as Skyrim female models. *You can always tell and good character creator by how many types of hairstyles they have.* How many different ones does DD have?



Depends on if the game is going for a realistic look or not. Animu games will(should) have the most of course.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> At least eight so far - which is more than most nowadays.
> 
> @TW - *"Talk about your favorite non FF series"* Herp derp. I should've remembered you can't read.



Do you know how long ago that title was made?

Oh I forgot you're archaic like CMX

TIMES ARE A CHANGIN' SON!


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I aint gonna hate on something I didn't play. I didn't play FFX-2 cuz I felt like it was a complete misstep from what I had been playing in FFX. I didn't want the costume change thing. I felt that alot of the characters which I grew attachments with in teh first game wasn't there, which made me cry a bit too.



Actually, a lot of the characters from FFX are in FFX-2 and you see how their life has changed in a post-Sin Spira. Hell, even Braska, Auron and Jecht makes an appearance (before you get hyped its a voice cameo in the final boss fight). Unlike FFXIII-2 (I still love this game though), FFX-2 actually has complete positive closure for every character by the end, even Tidus...which may suck for you depending on your stance on FFX's ending.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

And here is the end result:


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Trying to make her look like Elena from Uncharted and the new Lara from TR?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

@ Krory that aint too bad, esp the lighting and the enviro

@Esu  But I want to fight as Auron and Kimi and Lulu again.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

That created character is horrible.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 22, 2012)

Those screens just make me feel bored of modern game graphics. I want new consoles


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Go have sex with your Glados!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> And here is the end result:



That's pretty good.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

That's why I have faith in that new Quantic Dreams engine btw Gnome.

Modern gaming graphics boring? I say THEE NAY!

Whatever new MGS game Kojima is working on is sure to be purty as well.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

I guess she didn't look young enough for Esua.  Need to turn down the age filter.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> @ Krory that aint too bad, esp the lighting and the enviro
> 
> @Esu  But I want to fight as Auron and Kimi and Lulu again.



Dude...you do know you can't play as Auron right? He is dead. Lulu is pregnant and Kimahri is the leader of the Ronso tribe so he can't leave. Unlike FFXIII-2 (I love this game a lot regardless though), you still get to play with two of the previous main characters of the first one. Coincidentally, Yuna and Rikku were my favorite characters in FFX so I didn't mind.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> That's why I have faith in that new Quantic Dreams engine btw Gnome.
> 
> Modern gaming graphics boring? I say THEE NAY!



Too bad the time we can actually run that on consoles is the day we get UE4 to run on the consoles.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Dude...you do know you can't play as Auron right? He is dead. Lulu is pregnant and Kimahri is the leader of the Ronso tribe so he can't leave. Unlike FFXIII-2 (I love this game a lot regardless though), you still get to play with two of the previous main characters of the first one. Coincidentally, Yuna and Rikku were my favorite characters in FFX so I didn't mind.



How is Auron not one of your favorite?


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> I guess she didn't look young enough for Esua.  Need to turn down the age filter.



Nope, that shit is just eh...bad mang.

I like how people assume I prefer younger ones anyways. I've always been into the older women since I was 9, at least when it comes to real women. Long story on that which I shall keep for another day.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Nope, that shit is just eh...bad mang.
> 
> I like how *people assume I prefer younger ones* anyways. I've always been into the older women since I was 9.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Marquiz? Sounds like a little bitches name, you could take him.
> 
> They all look the same.
> 
> I don't know if games come with a pedo option.



Do what Fry did and freeze yourself into until you reach the year 3000 then if you're so bored with this era.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> How is Auron not one of your favorite?



Because he isn't? I liked him though but he didn't make favorite-tier for me. Only Yuna, Rikku and Shelinda.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Do what Fry did and freeze yourself into until you reach the year 3000 then if you're so bored with this era.



I would die. You homicidal son of a bitch.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Fry didn't die.

Just drink a hundred cups of coffee and give all of your money to Apple.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah.

Sure.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Because he isn't? I liked him though but he didn't make favorite-tier for me. Only Yuna, Rikku and Shelinda.



So the worst characters then.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Fry didn't die.
> 
> Just drink a hundred cups of coffee and *give all of your money to Apple*.



Now you've crossed the line.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

And? Its an anime bitch. Its fictional. Irrelevant and not truly representative of what I want from a real woman. Can't deal with girls my age man. Too immature so I go for older ones.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> And? Its an anime bitch. Its fictional. Irrelevant and not truly representative of what I want from a real woman. Can't deal with girls my age man. *Too immature* so I go for older ones.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Esua's denying being a p*d*p**** despite the obvious again, so I'll just go with decapitating a hydra:


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

I see you love Yui too now huh Nome?

I can make you a K-On set if you want. My Photoshop skills have improved considerably. I made a Azu-nyan set that's totally tight.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Marquiz? Sounds like a little bitches name, you could take him.



He was one of those super nice employee's trying to pal it up with me and everything.  

By some miracle I happened to put the disc in and find out about this on the very last day I can get a refund on it.   Things should be cool but I know how the guys in that store will try to do... might say I played and beat it or something.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Fuck I've been brainstorming names for my damn blog for a minute. Shit. 

Maybe I should call it, Limit Break or White Magic Works or something. I like White Mages. Cute little robes.

Fun fact: I got my name from the White Mage's spell Esuna. Been using this username since middle school...damn that's a long ass time.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

I am seriously lol'ing at some of these responses, esp the attack Esu ones. But you be liking them cougars?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Limit Break



That couldn't sound more generic if you tried.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

So he only likes the _little_ white robes on little white mages?

No surprises there.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I am seriously lol'ing at some of these responses, esp the attack Esu ones. But you be liking them cougars?


Yes. I like my women like I like my wine, aged.

Not too aged though...I have my limits. My limit is 50. I had this hot 40 year old lady come by my job just totally hot for me. I think its because of my hair. My boss cockblocked me though.


Lee Min Jung said:


> That couldn't sound more generic if you tried.



I know...I'm dying here son.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yes. I like my women like I like my wine, aged.



PFFT.

Shut up Esura.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Furious George said:


> PFFT.
> 
> Shut up Esura.



Eh, don't judge a man by his taste in anime bitches.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't forget guys... this is the guy who said he traded cups of coffee for blowjobs at work.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Don't forget guys... this is the guy who said he traded cups of coffee for blowjobs at work.


I've actually posted my picture in the FF thread before. Check the history or something, I don't remember the URL.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2012)

zenieth was here

Esua and Krory are losers.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

It is Kory, get it right zeneth.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2012)

nope procrastinating right now.


----------



## Gino (Mar 22, 2012)

Some muthafucka's in here can't catch a break.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Also where the hell is my slushy Esu?


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Come buy it mang.

I'm playing to blow 70 bucks on a brand new copy of FFVI GBA.


----------



## Gino (Mar 22, 2012)

Man Luke is annoying me.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Luke who? Luke Cage? Luke Skywalker? Luke from As the World Turn?


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Prolly Luke from Abyss.

I find his character annoying yet hilarious.

I would probably like him a whole more if I didn't have to listen to Yuri Lowenthal's awful whining/screech


----------



## Gino (Mar 22, 2012)

Luke fon Fabre


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

So please add in the appropriate symbol to the following inequality statement

Yuri Lowenthal _____  JYB

<. >. =


----------



## Gino (Mar 22, 2012)

I hate algeshit


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Slashes through both their names because both are on my hitlist.

Granted JYB isn't his typical over the top self as Guy, but that doesn't change the fact his voice is still annoying.

Yuri's is like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> Luke fon Fabre


I know, I was just fucking with you bud. 



Lee Min Jung said:


> So please add in the appropriate symbol to the following inequality statement
> 
> Yuri Lowenthal _____  JYB
> 
> <. >. =


That's a hard one. On one end, you have a competent voice actor. On the other end you have motherfucking J....Y....B man! He is the Laura Bailey of male voice actors (that's a good thing).


----------



## Gino (Mar 22, 2012)

Johnny Bosch voice is everywhere fucking hell


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Is anyone having fits of joy about Laura Bailey voicing Cheria in Graces f!? pek


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

I have no idea what any of those ching chong words are buuuuuuuuuuuuuut


Persona 2 channeling Lovecraft?


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Is anyone having fits of joy about Laura Bailey voicing Cheria in Graces f!? pek



They should all die in a freak grease fire.

More importantly the directors in charge of hiring them deserve to be tortured in an unholy fashion.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2012)

Persona 2 always channeled lovecraft

It just heard you liked Lovecraft.

So they added eldritch abominations to your eldritch abominations.


----------



## Gino (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Is anyone having fits of joy about Laura Bailey voicing Cheria in Graces f!? pek



Meh she's always trunks in mah eyes


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> They should all die in a freak grease fire.
> 
> More importantly the directors in charge of hiring them deserve to be tortured in an unholy fashion.



Excuuuuuuuse me, Princess. 

Laura Bailey is an awesome voice actress. Stop hating. She is so versatile and her voice is so beautiful. Shit, she is beautiful her damn self.

Christina Vee is like right behind her on the awesomeness scale.



zenieth said:


> Persona 2 always channeled lovecraft
> 
> It just heard you liked Lovecraft.
> 
> So they added eldritch abominations to your eldritch abominations.



You should play Saya no Uta.

Some abominations that's out of this world. I don't think you are hardcore enough to handle it.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2012)

I played some of Saya no Uta.

It wasn't horrifyng

just disgusting disturbed tentacle porn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Prolly Luke from Abyss.
> 
> I find his character annoying yet hilarious.



How far are you in?


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> Meh she's always trunks in mah eyes





Future Trunks is the only Trunks that matters fuck that bitch and that kiddy voice.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I played some of Saya no Uta.
> 
> It wasn't horrifyng
> 
> just disgusting disturbed tentacle porn.



Yes, it was disturbing indeed...even for me.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

I remember the first time I heard Laura Bailey in Dragonball Z wayyyyy back in the day, playing that male character.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How far are you in?



About 10 hours in.

I have a full party now of Jade, Guy, Tear, Anise and Luke.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Dat Tear


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> About 10 hours in.
> 
> I have a full party now of Jade, Guy, Tear, Anise and Luke.



So I presume you know about who ashe and luke are.
In the original one you can switch them out permanently and other stuff by taking the disk out.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Tear....is godlike.


----------



## Gino (Mar 22, 2012)

Awwwwwwww shit gotta leave the thread.




The World said:


> Future Trunks is the only Trunks that matters fuck that bitch and that kiddy voice.



 you hate for her must be strong.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Prolly Luke from Abyss.
> 
> I find his character annoying yet hilarious.
> 
> I would probably like him a whole more if I didn't have to listen to Yuri Lowenthal's awful whining/screech





The World said:


> About 10 hours in.
> 
> I have a full party now of Jade, Guy, Tear, Anise and Luke.



You'll like Luke for sure 


*Spoiler*: __ 



when he essentially becomes a doormat with martyr tendencies during the second half of the game. Not even the most damning thing compared to the rest of the party who essentially scapegoat him. This game killed me during the second half and getting refreshed on the story by watching the anime it still pisses me off.






> Tear....is godlike.



Tear get's her teeth kicked in by Sophie followed by a Demon Fang from Chloe.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Sophie is just too cute. She is definitely my favorite in Graces f by far.

Sophie: Pascal, what's an airhead? 
Pascal: Someone who's so smart, they can control air with their mind! 
Sophie: Wow, you're amazing!

That win scene never gets old....never.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh...another one.

Malik: Even in battle, always pay your respects.

Sophie: Okay. *takes a bow*

Asbel: No...

Sophie: This? *salutes*

Asbel and Malik: *facepalms*

And gameplay wise, for some reason, does the most damage in my party. She is an awesome character AND an awesome asset to the team!


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You'll like Luke for sure
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll take Tear over the loli with the pigtails.

Even though Tear borders on Tsun-tsun territory, she's pretty level headed when it comes to dealing with Luke's bullshit

And meh with Luke's shit, I don't care if he gets better or worse as the story goes along. He's just "there" for me.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 22, 2012)

This battle quote sums up Luke quite good:

LUKE: "Damn these things are annoying!"
JADE: "You should feel right at home."
ANISE: "Seriously."

Though overall I liked Luke, mostly because he showed a good deal of character development throughout the game. He is possibly the best example of it in Tales series as far as main characters are concerned at least.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nintendo.com is offering a bundle for Xenoblade that Gamestop is not.

*Xenoblade Chronicles/black Classic Controller bundle up for purchase*

This option was on Nintendo's store for a short while, then disappeared for a bit. It's now back online and ready for you to purchase!



*The enhanced ergonomic design of the Classic Controller Pro accessory provides the best way to experience the world of Xenoblade Chronicles. Get the game and a black Classic Controller Pro together with this limited edition bundle that saves you $5.00 USD/CDN.*


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

I just put in my order 

I want a special edition box like the EU people get.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> I just put in my order
> 
> I want a special edition box like the EU people get.


 me too, I wonder if that is the SE the one Nintendo is offering as a bundle...


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

The one the EU gets comes with a red controller so I would wager no.......


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> The one the EU gets comes with a red controller so I would wager no.......


 I forgot about that. lol damn it...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 22, 2012)

My Witcher 2 review! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdBauUASxcc&list=UUNjCiPQtwGnuX9CR8oMFQMQ&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

As if we needed a review to know what you think. 

Not meant to be insulting or anything.

You have any interest in Dragon's Dogma, crazy?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey ya never know. I dislike Witcher 1 for the most part, yet everyone I know loves it. Could of been the same 

And yeah, Dragon's Dogma looks great. Only great game from Capcom besides RE this gen.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Hey ya never know. I dislike Witcher 1 for the most part, yet everyone I know loves it. Could of been the same
> 
> And yeah, Dragon's Dogma looks great. Only great game from Capcom besides RE this gen.



Yeah, but I saw your posts in The Witcher 2 thread about how much you liked it. 

And good. I have yet to find anyone else looking forward to it besides two friends I got hyped for it. I want to be climbing all over griffons and chimera and hydras and dragons and shit. Shit is going to be so cash.

And the level of character customization... 

And the early access to the Resident Evil 6 demo is a deal-maker.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeO1n7fL_zE[/YOUTUBE]

she is back..


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am still thinking about it. I dunno where to get it from yet..



I love artbooks, so I'm getting it from Gamestop. You can get a CCPro any time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Bayonetta was fun for an hour or two. Then I was like, "okay, I'm sick of these shitty combos" and quit.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

inb4 Hideki comes stomping his foot about Bayonetta porn again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Bayonetta *is* porn.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bayonetta was fun for an hour or two. Then I was like, "okay, I'm sick of these shitty combos" and quit.



They weren't shitty.

'Twas the only fun thing about that game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

No, the only fun thing about the game was the porn.

Which Hideki cries over when people fap to it.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah 

Sure


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

I think it's funny when TW's oversized signature delays and the two sides don't match up.  Then it just looks hilarious and awesome for once.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## crazymtf (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, but I saw your posts in The Witcher 2 thread about how much you liked it.
> 
> And good. I have yet to find anyone else looking forward to it besides two friends I got hyped for it. I want to be climbing all over griffons and chimera and hydras and dragons and shit. Shit is going to be so cash.
> 
> ...



Yep. Capcom makes awesome monster hunter games. This looks similar but more customizable and cool additions like climbing monsters and such. It's going to be amazing!


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

When a character customization screen gives you the ability to have two different eye colors, up to 48 different sets of scars (as opposed to like... ten that Skyrim had), and to customize your posture and stance...

Not to mention the customize screen lets you change facial expressions and poses so you can get every view of your character unlike BioWare character creators where you find out two hours too late that your character looks like shit in a certain frequent pose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> They weren't shitty.
> 
> 'Twas the only fun thing about that game.


 They are okay at first, but I can only watch a giant heel made out of hair smash a monster so many times.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Eh, it looks ight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

It's the poop I sprinkled on top, isn't it? 


Would you like it more if it had pre-teen girls running around without pants on?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I enjoyed Bayonetta, sequel need it..


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Graces f has the best win quotes...er scenes ever.

Malik: "Right into next week!"
Sophie: "I traveled back in time from next week - please stop throwing monsters at us"

*Malik stares at her*
*awkward pause*
*Sophie points to the person who told her to say it*

--

Hubert: It was over in a flash!
Sophie: What is a flash?
Asbel: Less than a second.

(Sophie points at Hurbert)
Sophie: Why is he lying?


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Christ, Tales is still using the "beat you into next week" shit?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Christ, Tales is still using the "beat you into next week" shit?


 Tbh, I don't care about the Tales series anymore.. Tales of Eternia was my last Tales game. They can bring all the games here and I will not support it..


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Wait, they say that in other tales too? I probably only put about 25 or so hours in Abyss, Symphonia and Innocence and I don't remember seeing them mention or say that.

Graces f is pulling me in more than any other Tales game I played. Its too good.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Tbh, I don't care about the Tales series anymore.. Tales of Eternia was my last Tales game. They can bring all the games here and I will not support it..



Eleven years is an awful long time to hold a grudge.  Though the only good ones are Phantasia, Symphonia and Vesperia. Maybe DA ABYSS. The others are a waste of time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Tales of Infinity.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Eleven years is an awful long time to hold a grudge.  Though the only good ones are Phantasia, Symphonia and Vesperia. Maybe DA ABYSS. The others are a waste of time.


 I played ToE this year..So yeah played a lot of tales games. Not supporting the series anymore...Namco is a major reason why...


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I played ToE this year..So yeah played a lot of tales games. Not supporting the series anymore...Namco is a major reason why...


Wait, I remember you arguing with Kira about this awhile ago.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Not supporting them because you realized they're all the same with all the same characters?


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

I believe it was due to Namco's localization record if my aging memory serves me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait, I remember you arguing with Kira about this awhile ago.


 yeah I remember that as well



Krory said:


> Not supporting them because you realized they're all the same with all the same characters?


 Maybe....


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Namco did trademark Xillia in Europe...although that means very little if we go by history.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> yeah I remember that as well
> 
> Maybe....



Good to see you have your wits about you now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Not enough lolis.


 

I might give Graces a whirl. I haven't played a Tales game since... fuckin'... shit, I don't remember. Maybe Abyss.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Namco did trademark Xillia in Europe...although that means very little if we go by history.


 I would not be shocked if the game goes to Europe and skip this Continent..


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

I would not care in the slightest either personally.

PS3s are region free after all and I don't have to go through the hassle of modding something like the Wii. I own quite a few games from other regions on my PS3. 

Only issue is that I refuse to make more than one PSN account therefore I wouldn't be able to purchase any DLC.

Speaking of DLC, I spent 26 bucks in Graces f DLC with no regrets. Got all my characters to level 50!


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Part of the problem.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

Fuck you Krory, you made me wanna get DD.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

It seem ToG F sold 115k+ in the first week, now the question is that how much is going to sell after that..


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Part of the problem.


Yep I am. I said that awhile ago. I was a hater and now I'm just one of "those" people now...you know...that buys DLC.

I didn't even start buying the costumes yet. Only reason I'm getting this much shit is because I decided against buying the GBA version of FFVI and I had a large bonus from work.



Malvingt2 said:


> It seem ToG F sold 115k+ in the first week, now the question is that how much is going to sell after that..



I wonder is that under or below Namco's expectation. I would like to play Xillia before I have grandchildren.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Fuck you Krory, you made me wanna get DD.



It's looking to be an amazing game. Aside from the depth of character creation...

The monster battles seem quite awesome. Namely the big guys, like being able to climb the golems, ogres, chimera, griffons, hydra and dragons/drakes... then there's also other strategies, such as the ogre... if you're able to shoot it in the eye enough, it will weaken him and then you can also hit his weapon arm enough that he will drop his weapon, making him less dangerous.

Ally AI seems pretty impressive. Creation system for Pawns is pretty extensive. They are also pretty useful. They'll mention in battle hints and tactics (such as the previously mentioned shooting an ogre in the eye or hitting the weapon arm - or that goblins are weak to both ice and fire). They can also hold onto a smaller enemy so that you can get a free shot in on them. They are also able of giving you a boost, so you can jump up higher onto the larger creatures or grab onto a griffon or dragon as its trying to fly away. When you create your pawn, after picking their appearance and voice, you answer four questions that will dictate how they act in battle.

And if you have online, you can put your Pawns out there for other players to use ("hiring" them as mercenaries). This will give them more experience, tactics, abilities, resources, and other things. You can also do the same - hire someone else's Pawn that they put online (say you're only level 10, and you can't defeat a certain monster - you can go and hire a level 30 Pawn to help).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> I wonder is that under or below Namco's expectation. I would like to play Xillia before I have grandchildren.


 probably below with the marketing for the game..


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> probably below with the marketing for the game..



Wait...what marketing? This game was MIA for a looooong time until a few months before release. They should be lucky motherfuckers are managing to buy it at all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait...what marketing? This game was MIA for a looooong time until a few months before release. They should be lucky motherfuckers are managing to buy it at all.


 a lot ads in gaming website "including this one" TV commercials and E-mail advertising. They are doing more than Capcom did for Revelations in here.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> I'll take Tear over the loli with the pigtails.



I meant Sophie as a better character. Chloe's still the one and only. 



> Even though Tear borders on Tsun-tsun territory, she's pretty level headed when it comes to dealing with Luke's bullshit



I find her grating. Not due to her tsun-tsun ness or that but for a different spoiler reason.



> And meh with Luke's shit, I don't care if he gets better or worse as the story goes along. He's just "there" for me.





MrCinos said:


> This battle quote sums up Luke quite good:
> 
> LUKE: "Damn these things are annoying!"
> JADE: "You should feel right at home."
> ...



That's why prefer Asbel as the better Tales hero along with Yuri.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> a lot ads in gaming website "including this one" TV commercials and E-mail advertising. They are doing more than Capcom did for Revelations in here.



There was a commercial? I saw the shitty ad on this site but there were actually TV commercials? A few weeks before release I saw a lot of people look surprised that it was releasing soon.


And why is the cast of Graces f is so awesome? Every single character I like in some way, shape or form, even the douche Hubert. Dat child arc was something else too.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2012)

All my eldritchs 

Maybe we'll get a family business running P5.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> There was a commercial? I saw the shitty ad on this site but there were actually TV commercials? A few weeks before release I saw a lot of people look surprised that it was releasing soon.
> 
> 
> And why is the cast of Graces f is so awesome? Every single character I like in some way, shape or form, even the douche Hubert. Dat child arc was something else too.


 There is one running on the TV.. saying exclusive for the PS3 and shit...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's looking to be an amazing game. Aside from the depth of character creation...
> 
> The monster battles seem quite awesome. Namely the big guys, like being able to climb the golems, ogres, chimera, griffons, hydra and dragons/drakes... then there's also other strategies, such as the ogre... if you're able to shoot it in the eye enough, it will weaken him and then you can also hit his weapon arm enough that he will drop his weapon, making him less dangerous.
> 
> ...



This all sounds interesting.  I'm a huge MH fan, and it seems like Capcom is taking MH and putting a lot of different spins on it and way more depth into it. Not MH on steroids exactly, but just a different way to hunt myths and monsters. Capcom always seems to get monster hunting right at least. I'm definitely gonna give this a go, it sounds like it's right up my alley.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> This all sounds interesting.  I'm a huge MH fan, and it seems like Capcom is taking MH and putting a lot of different spins on it and way more depth into it. Not MH on steroids exactly, but just a different way to hunt myths and monsters. Capcom always seems to get monster hunting right at least. I'm definitely gonna give this a go, it sounds like it's right up my alley.




Here, enjoy a trailer with some Japanese rock music:


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 22, 2012)

Just finished watching Angel beats 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv9vism5f80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeO1n7fL_zE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> she is back..



Not her own game though.
[YOUTUBE]7H2KD7-l3zc[/YOUTUBE]
Hide you kids hide yo wife really? REALLY?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

That DD video was awesome, I love it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

That was quite possibly the dumbest thing I have ever seen, UR.

And I saw Final Fantasy XIII-2 so that says a lot.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Just finished watching Angel beats
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv9vism5f80[/YOUTUBE]



Did you enjoy it?


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> That DD video was awesome, I love it.



Check out this video from OXM UK for a real down-to-earth view of the game. Drops all the obvious advertising precepts and gives you a very straight-forward view of the world and combat and it looks just as fantastic. I highly recommend watching the whole thing if you're interested, as it will highlight the world, combat against large creatures, and the lovely day/night cycle.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Check out this video from OXM UK for a real down-to-earth view of the game. Drops all the obvious advertising precepts and gives you a very straight-forward view of the world and combat and it looks just as fantastic. I highly recommend watching the whole thing if you're interested, as it will highlight the world, combat against large creatures, and the lovely day/night cycle.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

I should just watch the video instead of scrolling through the comments, I can feel my IQ decreasing with each one I read.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah, just stay away from most the comments. A lot of, "LOLOL Skyrim/Dark Souls rip off" comments.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma is a rip-off of Super Mario because it has a male character in it.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

That vid was really good. It's too bad you can't swim, but it's not that important anyway.

And yeah, I saw a lot of "Skyrim sucks lololol!" "Dark Souls/Skyrim/KoA rip off!" comments, I think they might've given me a stroke.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 22, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma does have that SotC climbing in it... instant win for me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

It ripped off SotC. 


I bet it even ripped off Dragon Quest and has level-ups.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma ripped off everything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Fuckin' game.

It has swords in it. Ripped off Prince of Persia.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

It has humans and monsters in it. Ripped off Dragon Quest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

It has the collor yellow in it.


Ripped off Pac-Man.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

It has nature in it. Ripped off life.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

It has resurrections in it.

Ripped off Jesus.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 22, 2012)

you guys hate crapcom eh?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Capcom is a great company.



Great at fucking up games.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 22, 2012)

Capcom's great at DLC.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubagNlut_lE[/YOUTUBE]

Honestly this is the best theme song I ever heard.. Lucca ftw!!

Next is probably Roxas


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma has the word Dogma in it.

It ripped off Matt Damon and Ben Affleck.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Capcom's great at DLC.



At least SFxT had a _good_ reason for having them on disc... unlike everything EA does.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma be staying ripping off stuff!


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma has the word Dragon in it.

It ripped off Biblical, Old English, Old Germanic, Roman, Greek, Slavic, Japanese, and Chinese Mythology. 

No originality left these days.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Dragon's Dogma has the word Dogma in it.
> 
> It ripped off Matt Damon and Ben Affleck.



That movie was awesome.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 22, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubagNlut_lE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Honestly this is the best theme song I ever heard.. Lucca ftw!!
> 
> Next is probably Roxas



Frog disagrees

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMzkUriqXvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma will be a video game.


It just went and ripped off Pong.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 22, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Frog disagrees
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMzkUriqXvs[/YOUTUBE]



 ok ok... he comes second


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Frog coming in second? 

Only to Robo.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Why did some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) mention Roxas?


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

LOL @ Pascal's origins in Graces f. Figured though. 



Santoryu said:


> Just finished watching Angel beats


I.....love Angel Beats man. I love it so hard. Opening was awesome too, with Angel playing the piano.



Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeO1n7fL_zE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> she is back..


I love Bayonetta and I love her fighting theme!


----------



## Byrd (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Why did some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) mention Roxas?



Aye I might not like Roxas as a character but he has an awesome theme song.. probably the best in KH.



> Only to Robo.



Even as a chip.. he was honorable...


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok, I just bought Spice & Wolf Season 1 and 2 on Blu-ray. I already watched the first season on Netflix though but alas, Netflix never seem to have the second fucking season of animes. Cost around 80 something all together.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

*GameStop's halt GameCube trade-ins/sales for hardware/software on April 2nd*

We've heard a little bit about this awhile back, but it seems like it's going to be a nationwide initiative. Reader Jordan let us know that his local GameStop has giant posters up that indicate April 2nd as the last day to purchase and trade-in GameCube games and hardware. Looks like now might be your last chance to get some cheap, great games.



what does this mean? well you better track Baten Kaitos and Baten Kaitos Origins before that day. $5.99, $6.99.. I am going to get both games next week...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Oooooo ripping on Capcom, can I join?


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Surprised it lasted this long.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

I went to a X forum and made a thread, I asked if ToG F is Xenoblade quality. People are mad..

I forgot how sensible is the Tales community...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Aight, finished playing P4 and ME3, what next? I have a PC and 360. Go.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Aight, finished playing P4 and ME3, what next? I have a PC and 360. Go.


 Witcher 2?


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Get Dragon's Dogma in May.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lol Krory... for you


*Spoiler*: __ 



*GAME trying to flog second-hand copies of Mass Effect 2 as Mass Effect 3 by putting price sticker over the '3'*


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Witcher 2?



Honestly I have been wavering on playing this. Wavering more on the play side as opposed to not. I just need that little push like "That shit was badass" or "Why the fuck did you not play it yet?" to make me stop being lazy and go play it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 22, 2012)

Because it looks pretty damn good. And I'm not exactly the type who's too big on WRPGs but this game looks like quality from what I've seen.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Definitely play the Witcher 2.

But also play Dragon's Dogma. YOU CAN CUSTOMIZE YOUR LEGS.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

What is the game length, even if you do the side quests?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm probably the only one that cares, but Ghostlight were given publishing rights for the 3DS today. They're the publisher that releases Atlus games over here in the UK and I can only think of one Atlus game on the 3DS. Which just so happens to be the one 3DS game I currently want more than any other.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

If it is Atlus then hell ya.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

You're the only one who cares.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What is the game length, even if you do the side quests?



I hear it's not as long as say... Skyrim... but it's perhaps the only RPG that is legitimately THAT different based upon the choices you make... only other one I can think of is Tactics Ogre.

Like... from Act II on is basically a completely different game depending on a choice you make. 

So it has a lot more replay than most.

EDIT: Also the 360 version and an update to the PC version at release will include some extra new content.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I'm probably the only one that cares, but Ghostlight were given publishing rights for the 3DS today. They're the publisher that releases Atlus games over here in the UK and I can only think of one Atlus game on the 3DS. Which just so happens to be the one 3DS game I currently want more than any other.


 Oh? Devil Survivor Overclocked?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Alright, getting Witcher 2 meanwhile....unless I get a better option from someone else.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't play Witcher 2 if you haven't already, not yet, wait for the 2.0 addition.


Anyone play the new Devil Survivor or any other non Persona SMT games?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yup, DS2 Day Three. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Jungo


 died but I dunno if it was because i fucked over getting FATE and looking for the memory for the comp or if it was plot. Ronaldo guy is overleveld like shit; dude's like 37 w/ 31 demons on each side, my bitches are only like 25ish. Gotta grind, AGAIN.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 22, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Yup, DS2 Day Three.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a time thing, you have to do Airi's and Fumi's events as soon as possible and then go look for the memory right afterwards, that way Fumi finds them faster and you can save Jungo


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Yup, DS2 Day Three.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, you screwed up. If you see a video of their death, you can prevent it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Alright, getting Witcher 2 meanwhile....unless I get a better option from someone else.



Dragon's Dogma.




Chaelius said:


> Don't play Witcher 2 if you haven't already, not yet, wait for the 2.0 addition.



Didn't they already release Patch 2.0?  And I thought the stuff was getting released for free on the PC anyways when the 360 version comes out, which comes with all that crap anyways.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Didn't they already release Patch 2.0?  And I thought the stuff was getting released for free on the PC anyways when the 360 version comes out, which comes with all that crap anyways.



Not sure, haven't touched it since a month after release, I'll be going for my 2nd playthrough after they release the extra 360 content+updating to 2.0, I'm just saying if you're going to start TW2 you might give it a couple of weeks and then play through it with as much stuff as possible.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

* Paper Mario review (sort of)*​
*The Good:* 

- Combat was simple but still engaging. Very easy to pick up and play. 

- Dungeons were the most part very well-constructed. 

- Puzzles are clever (namely the Crystal Palace with its trick mirrors) and fun but never become frustrating.

- Kolorado is awesome: 



*The Bad:*

- Side-quests (and the main quests) rely FAR too much on Star Pieces as their pay-off. They are like the epicenter of everything in this game and, honestly, there is virtually no incentive to look for them other than for completion's sake. You can trade them for badges but the badges you find along the way are pretty much good enough. 

- Really could have done more with your party members. They have their teensy mini-arcs (some don't even get that) and then they are pretty much nonexistent to the plot.

*The Ugly:*

- There is virtually no reason for the "Paper" set-up. Apart from Mario "gliding into the inn beds to rest and the building popping up like a pop-up book when you enter a new room, they do nothing with the paper gimmick. I found this to be a big let-down, especially seeing how clever the yarn aesthetics were worked into Kirby's Epic Yarn. They could have made the world 3D or just typical side-scrolling 2D and it would make no difference. 

*Bottom Line:* This was a fun game overall. Starts off kinda slow but its charm shows up eventually. It wasn't exactly what I have come to expect from the franchise but it won't disappoint. 

*7.5/10*

-------------- 

Traded in my Thousand Year Door copy for a working one. Time to fire it up. .


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 23, 2012)

Paper Mario....Good times indeed 

Rawk the hawk in thousand year door


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

One of these days I'll do a review.

Or maybe a review of a review...


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> One of these days I'll do a review.
> 
> Or maybe a review of a review...



Don't you be tryin' to review my reviews.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

But yours are the only ones I would read here. 

Not like I have anything else to review.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> But yours are the only ones I would read here.
> 
> Not like I have anything else to review.



But...I thought...


----------



## Byrd (Mar 23, 2012)

I check out a couple of reviews on here.. yall bring up some good points... Maybe I need to start doing some on some stuff (VN or games)


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

I can't very well _read_ yours, now can I?

I could still review ME3, SH: Downpour, and SH: HD Collection, couldn't I?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 23, 2012)

LOL @ SH: Downpour.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

I actually ended up playing that more than ME3, probably.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 23, 2012)

Everyone would read my reviews, but I'm not a dirty whore.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 23, 2012)

Lol my girl got on my computer to look some stuff up. I come back and see a tab open at the top on Gametrailers and it said Shenmue 3. I almost shat my pants as I was clicking teh tab, only to be let down.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Everyone would read my reviews, but I'm not a dirty whore.



No one would read your reviews. They would be like too short and from Oregon.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2012)

My reviews would be awesome.

Only one sentence long, like a catchphrase


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

We know you're a dirty, dirty whore, Gnome.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow. The intro to Thousand Year Door was pretty epic. Complete opposite of the slow start to Paper Mario N64.... I likes.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 23, 2012)

Is there a good gamecube emulator?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Is there a good gamecube emulator?



Yeah, I call it the Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> I can't very well _read_ yours, now can I?
> 
> I could still review ME3, SH: Downpour, and SH: HD Collection, couldn't I?



Sure you can! -


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 23, 2012)

Getting through more of the loyalty missions in ME2. So far, Mordin's seems to be the best so far in terms of drama. But Grunt's was hilarious. So much shit talking. I love the Krogan.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 23, 2012)

OMG


A new game in the Chrono franchise? A Tactics game?


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm reminded more of Tactics from the trailer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2012)

Finished star ocean 1 on the psp it's a disappointment compared to the SNES version.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Crystal tells us it is Final Fantasy-related (or that's what they want us to think ).

Character art doesn't say Tactics at all, unless it's a direct sequel to the PSX game, which wasn't cartoonish like the new shit. 


It'll be a sequel to that DS game. The Heroes title.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Crystal tells us it is Final Fantasy-related (or that's what they want us to think ).
> 
> *Character art doesn't say Tactics at all, unless it's a direct sequel to the PSX game, which wasn't cartoonish like the new shit. *.



>exact same artist


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Artists for Tactics:
Hiroshi Minagawa
Akihiko Yoshida
Hideo Minaba

Artists for Tactics Advanced:
	Ryoma Itō
Hideo Minaba
Hiroshi Minagawa
Akihiko Yoshida

Artists for Tactics A2:
	Ryoma Itō
Akihiko Yoshida
Hiroshi Minagawa

Artist for Trailer:
Yusuke Naora


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2012)

Was talking about the tactics games. Kory-kun


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

zenieth said:


> >exact same artist


 


Krory said:


> Artists for Tactics:
> Hiroshi Minagawa
> Akihiko Yoshida
> Hideo Minaba
> ...


 

Even if it were the same artist, what would that prove?

Artists can't do things differently?


That trailer looks nothing like previous Tactics games.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

I know.

And I showed you how the main character artist was DEMOTED for Tactics Advanced and replaced with Itō, the new primary artist for both titles.

He was further knocked down the ladder in Tactics A2. At that point he was probably just drawing trees.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

Also, George, Thousand Year Door is such a step up from Paper Mario that it's downright ridiculous. If you gave Paper Mario a 7.5/10, you'll probably give Thousand Year Door a 11/10.  Can't wait to see what you think of it. :3



Lee Min Jung said:


> Is there a good gamecube emulator?



Dolphin


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2012)

>Said it couldn't be the same artist for tactics games
>unless it was the old tactics cause that one isn't kiddy like
>all tactics games artwork looks exacttly the fucking same






allmyuva.gif


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2012)

I know he was demoted, but he still did significant work that anyone can definitely see for both Advances


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2012)

Especially when his artwork is the first hits for both games


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Have you ever even played a FFT game, zenieth?

They all look the same?


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Zenieth is on Sedaiv-level trolling right now.

Amateur.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Have you ever even played a FFT game, zenieth?
> 
> They all look the same?









sorry, they stepped up their texture game


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

_"Hey, what's up? I gotta say, I'm really hooked on playing *GBA* games lately. There's this one game that just absolutely rules. Its called *"Fire Emblem"*... You ever heard of it? Man, it ROCKS MY SOCKS!!!"_         - Baby Toadstool, Thousand Year Door. 

Really, Nintendo?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

Nintendo can put whatever they want in their games.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

>Character artist
>Thinks it means in-game character models

Oh, that's just adorable


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory you should know me better than that.

So I'm going to assume that was bait for me to try and confront you

you overly psychological trolling fucker.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Nintendo shameless advertising inside of their products?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2012)

EP's cover revealed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks nice.

Too bad I'll never play it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 23, 2012)

I know I would probably buy it. I need a new PSP anyways, since I have no plans to buy a Vita any time soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

But if you buy a Vita you can still play all those PSP games.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

I heard that Ultros owns a Vita.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Ultros stole a Vita so he could use it as a dildo in Terra's gushing twat.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2012)

>you can mix and match from the OST
>Faster load times, cursor movements, event skipping
>you can switch the hub colors to your personal preference.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 23, 2012)

NNGH! Take my money!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Xenoblade Chronicles on backorder via Nintendo's store*

Looks like Nintendo got more of a reaction than they anticipated! If you're trying to buy Xenoblade Chronicles from Nintendo's online store, you're going to be met with a backorder. No word on when those backorders will arrive, but you can always go to GameStop and most likely get a copy on day one!


----------



## Esura (Mar 23, 2012)

Main reason I'm going to Gamestop. Day one-ism.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> _"Hey, what's up? I gotta say, I'm really hooked on playing *GBA* games lately. There's this one game that just absolutely rules. Its called *"Fire Emblem"*... You ever heard of it? Man, it ROCKS MY SOCKS!!!"_         - Baby Toadstool, Thousand Year Door.
> 
> Really, Nintendo?












Fire emblem isn't that well known I don't blame them.


----------



## Esura (Mar 23, 2012)

It is coming over! Atelier Meruru!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 23, 2012)

So guys, I did track both Baten Kaitos games and I know were to pick up both "different gamestops" but not far from each other.."Yonkers & White Plains"


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So guys, I did track both Baten Kaitos games and I know were to pick up both "different gamestops" but not far from each other.."Yonkers & White Plains"



And what's wrong with Amazon?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> And what's wrong with Amazon?


 nothing wrong but because Gamestop Gamecube stuff are going to be gone after April 2th, I want to go there and take the oportunity of the prices. Cheaper than Amazon..


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So guys, I did track both Baten Kaitos games and I know were to pick up both "different gamestops" but not far from each other.."Yonkers & White Plains"



Baten Kaitos on Amazon New: $49.79
Baten Kaitos on Amazon Used: $12.95

Baten Kaitos Origins on Amazon New: $34.95
Baten Kaitos Origins on Amazon Used: $13.50

Baten Kaitos on GameStop Used: $5.99
Baten Kaitos Origins on GameStop Used: $6.99


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Baten Kaitos on Amazon New: $49.79
> Baten Kaitos on Amazon Used: $12.95
> 
> Baten Kaitos Origins on Amazon New: $34.95
> ...



Gamestop is almost never kind to jrpg's to begin with.
Like a smack is the face when they sell worse things for higher prices.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Baten Kaitos on Amazon New: $49.79
> Baten Kaitos on Amazon Used: $12.95
> 
> Baten Kaitos Origins on Amazon New: $34.95
> ...


 and imaging how high the prices are going to be when Gamecube stuff are gone from Gamestop...


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

Point taken.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> It is coming over! Atelier Meruru!



Merurururururururruurururururururu.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm going to buy every copy of Baiten Kaitos there is and hold it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm going to buy every copy of Baiten Kaitos there is and hold it.


 you can't be in all the stores at the same time..


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2012)

You underestimate the power of Ultros.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> you can't be in all the stores at the same..



How do you know he's the only on in on it?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> You underestimate the power of Ultros.


 perhaps... 



Furious George said:


> How do you know he's the only on in on it?


 mind blown!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Eight omnipresent tentacles.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Eight omnipresent tentacles.


 Seriously tho, you should try and get both games now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm going to start saving my money. I have spent too much in the last few weeks.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> It is coming over! Atelier Meruru!



Thought that was just for doing reviews.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 23, 2012)

Finally started ME3, doesn't feel quite up to 2's level, but good. Little annoyed that because I played on a different HDD I couldn't import my ME1/2 character. So when I started a new char, the options for "who died" were: Ashley, Kaidan, and Numerous. No idea what numerous means, so I chose it. Sadly, Ashley is alive in my game, stupid cunt.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

I've never played the Baten Kaitos games... though I have a "mom & pop" store near me that sells all kinds of old games, so I can always go there if I ever feel an urge to buy them lol.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 23, 2012)

Atelier Meruru english trailer.

[YOUTUBE]Wb5O_xvUHm4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Mar 23, 2012)

If it is fresh, and you have Ashley, then you have no Jack, Thane and Kaiden....oh and da Krogan.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I've never played the Baten Kaitos games... though I have a "mom & pop" store near me that sells all kinds of old games, so I can always go there if I ever feel an urge to buy them lol.



Wish I had one of those around my place. 

I am going to have to give Baton Kaitos a try since Zael recommended it to me (one of the few whose opinion I respect).


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 23, 2012)

Mura said:


> Atelier Meruru english trailer.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Wb5O_xvUHm4[/YOUTUBE]



Dem panty shots. 












Soooooon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Wish I had one of those around my place.
> 
> I am going to have to give Baton Kaitos a try since Zael recommended it to me (one of the few whose opinion I respect).



I recommend it as well.
I don't remember which one was better though, so I suggest just going in order by starting with origins after you finish your current list of games.
How goes paper mario so far?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 23, 2012)

Bought Tales of the Abyss for 3DS two days ago and promptly chucked it into my backlog where it will remain for months or years.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Bought Tales of the Abyss for 3DS two days ago and promptly chucked it into my backlog where it will remain for months or years.



by which point everyone would have left earth and it will always be left forever alone.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Also thank god Storming is practically infinite to use. It makes it flexible to move around faster.


Fucking this. So. Damn. Beautiful.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]JBa_OXNO9F0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Mar 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I recommend it as well.
> I don't remember which one was better though, so I suggest just going in order by starting with origins after you finish your current list of games.
> How goes paper mario so far?



I'm really liking Thousand Year Door a lot. Just got the first star crystal. 

I'm pretty amazed at how big the plot seems to be even at this point. We got weird aliens, Peach having a weird sex thing with the HAL computer, Bowser showing up, rival gangs in Rogueport, Luigi's little side-quest ().

And the combat in this game is just wow. Such an improvement over PM 64.

What I am trying to say is that I kinda like it so far.


----------



## Esura (Mar 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Thought that was just for doing reviews.


Nope, we also cover anime stuff as well as non-review gaming stuff. Although I'm primarily covering Japanese-made games and its news though. 

Just a blog about anything I feel like covering that's related to Japanese games and animes. Mura is helping me too and I have someone else ready to do some stuff too.



Mura said:


> Atelier Meruru english trailer.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Wb5O_xvUHm4[/YOUTUBE]


Hnnnng, looks awesome as hell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I'm really liking Thousand Year Door a lot. Just got the first star crystal.
> 
> I'm pretty amazed at how big the plot seems to be even at this point. We got weird aliens, Peach having a weird sex thing with the HAL computer, Bowser showing up, rival gangs in Rogueport, Luigi's little side-quest ().
> 
> ...



Well I did says PM 64 was kinda empty in comparison 
Can't wait for your review of it.
Oh and try cheating in the bob-ombs lotto by changing the gamecube's date


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

Excellent, George is beginning to understand what an improvement TYD is over PM64.


----------



## Gino (Mar 24, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Bought Tales of the Abyss for 3DS two days ago and promptly chucked it into my backlog where it will remain for months or years.



You are Insane....


----------



## Gnome (Mar 24, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Bought Tales of the Abyss for 3DS two days ago and promptly chucked it into my backlog where it will remain for months or years.



This happens to me with quite a bit of games.


----------



## Esura (Mar 24, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> You are Insane....



Its in my backlog too...you know...cause of Graces f and Rorona.


----------



## Gino (Mar 24, 2012)

Gnome said:


> This happens to me with quite a bit of games.





Esura said:


> Its in my backlog too...you know...cause of Graces f and Rorona.





?Gino? said:


> You are Insane....


----------



## Esura (Mar 24, 2012)

I played quite a bit of Abyss on PS2 actually and I must say what I've played of Graces f is leaps and bounds better than what I have played of Abyss. Graces f will be the first Tales game I finish.


----------



## Gino (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll have grace's f sometime this month


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> I played quite a bit of Abyss on PS2 actually and I must say what I've played of Graces f is leaps and bounds better than what I have played of Abyss. Graces f will be the first Tales game I finish.



Not sure what to say to that mang.


----------



## Esura (Mar 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Not sure what to say to that mang.



Well I do like Abyss, don't get me wrong. But Graces f is something else entirely. Its the best Tales game I've ever played...and I only ever played four of them (Abyss, Symphonia, Innocence, and Graces f).

Although it does have a few problems that I think will keep it from overtaking FFXIII-2's spot as my favorite RPG this year (yes I know its too damn early to be talking about that but whatever). Too...much....fucking backtracking. I am so tired of going back and forward through Fendel. Like seriously...damn. I do like the characters in this game better than FFXIII-2 though (surprising coming from me, I know). Sophie is just too awesome. Asbel is starting to wear on my patience a bit but Sophie, Cheria, Pascal...well pretty much all of them but Asbel and Hubert is much more interesting.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

How da fuck you haven't played Vesperia yet?


----------



## Esura (Mar 24, 2012)

...being a 360 exclusive prevents one from playing it. Also, I don't feel like borrowing my mom's Kinect box (what she calls it) to play any more RPGs.

So either put that shit on a handheld or PS3 (in english)  or I wont play it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> ...being a 360 exclusive prevents one from playing it. Also, I don't feel like borrowing my mom's Kinect box (what she calls it) to play any more RPGs.
> 
> So either put that shit on a handheld or PS3 (in english)  or I wont play it.



Waggle to kill boss.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

Or play it on your mom's xbox, and rent the game. Atleast you physically have one in the house you can play on.


----------



## Esura (Mar 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Waggle to kill boss.



To be honest, Kinect is pretty damn fun. I don't know how I would feel about it when its applied to non-motioned focused, non-mini game like games but I actually like Kinect and Wiimote when it comes to those types of games...although in the Wii's case I've grown to like the Wiimote a lot for any type of game over the months and months whereas I think I would only play Kinect for mini games or something. I never tried the PSMove shit though, prolly never will.


----------



## Esura (Mar 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Or play it on your mom's xbox, and rent the game. Atleast you physically have one in the house you can play on.



But I don't want to do that. I want to play Vesperia alot. Hell, I want to play Phantom Breaker too but I refuse. 

5pb is fucking up. Like one of the few Japanese developers besides Cave that are dead set on sticking with 360 only. If your fighter ain't on a PS3, you are doing something wrong.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2012)

You make no sense...you can play it no problem. Your mom has a XBOX and you can rent/buy Vesperia cheap. It's like when I borrowed my Dad's PSP to finish Crisis Core. Do it fool...


----------



## Esura (Mar 24, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> You make no sense...you can play it no problem. Your mom has a XBOX and you can rent/buy Vesperia cheap. It's like when I borrowed my Dad's PSP to finish Crisis Core. Do it fool...



No...it makes sense. I don't want to play on it anymore. I don't want to go through the hassle of borrowing another damn system. Also, I don't like renting...which is a long story for another day.

Also, I don't need to play it either. I have my hands full with Graces f, PS3 Atelier series, and I'm going to try and actually finish up Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Esura (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, its not bad if you are catching the episodes as they come out.

Its crazy if you are doing like me and trying to watch every single episode of a series before going to another one. 

EDIT: LOL there is an ad in my previous post. Is it just me or they went ...overboard on the ads now?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

I see no ad.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh, prob cuz I have ADBLOCK.


----------



## Esura (Mar 24, 2012)

Maybe I should just skip Rorona and go straight to Totori. Rorona's deadlines kills me something fierce.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh shit yeah...I'm highly interested.

I'm loving the Sabe...blonde chick in blue though.

I wonder do it have any ties to Blazblue story wise since its called Xblaze. Also, I wonder would it be a straight up hack n slash or maybe an action RPG or something since it is called Adventure Project.


----------



## Esura (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh wait...when I look at it more....it looks like its going to be a visual novel.


Please don't be an eroge styled VN...please don't be an eroge styled VN....I actually want to play this on a console/handheld and actually have a shot at being localized by anyone other than JAST.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 24, 2012)

Aksys has a lot of VN's. 999 was good and looking forward to Good People Die. Might get 3DS just for that.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

Fine, ill wait for TW2 2.0 to come out. I think I am about to fire up XIII-2 for the first time.......or GTAIV.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 24, 2012)

Still going through LO and it is old school

it is very old school. It's got every cliche that you can imagine, save the cast archtypes.

And yet it's not hampered even slightly by it.

It's really one of those games that prove that cliches aren't bad, just that they're overly used and there's a lot of hack writers.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

zenieth said:


> It's really one of those games that prove that cliches aren't bad, just that they're overly used and there's a lot of hack writers.



Quoted for truth! How far you in?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 24, 2012)

Gohtza right now. Been real busy that I've had to take a break from it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 25, 2012)

Sophie....oh my little Protos H...I mean Sophie. She is like right up there with Neptune, Kaine, Lightning, and Alicia Melchiott as my favorite female RPG character this gen.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

WTF this thread has been silent the whole day, wtf is up?


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 26, 2012)

Dunno.

So many box versions in different languages of this series to get.  Now the bargain edition boxes in Japan are coming out:








I wonder if one day an ultra, crystal premium edition box will include a 1:1 scale, actual barrel that's shipped to your house.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

You got dat Esura-type sig eh? Nice.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> WTF this thread has been silent the whole day, wtf is up?



Pedophiles.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> WTF this thread has been silent the whole day, wtf is up?



Pedophiles         .


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Ahhh, so the reason why it is slow in here today, is cuz Esura isn't on for everyone to bash?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 26, 2012)

For myself, I've got time off both work and school. I'm not going to waste it on here.


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You got dat Esura-type sig eh? Nice.



Yeah sure why not, lol.








Don't worry though.  I'm sure once everyone is back at school / work and bored, they'll get on the Internet and populate the place again.  No educational center or company can have their students or employees give 100% work related attention.  That'd be silly.  There's always some loss of productivity after all.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh well, everything will return back to normal today when CMX posts when he is at work.


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2012)

I finished the main story of Tales of Graces f. Now I have to finish the epilogue part....sigh.....


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Why the sigh?


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2012)

Game is overstaying it's welcome...

I like it and all but this game needs to wrap it up. I'm already 60 hours in this bitch...without doing too much side shit at all. I beat the main part of the game in like 52 hours while doing very, very little amount of side quests...which is too damn long imo.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol, that is why you don't take the whole game in within a week, space it out with another game. You will burn yourself out that way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Game is overstaying it's welcome...
> 
> I like it and all but this game needs to wrap it up. I'm already 60 hours in this bitch...without doing too much side shit at all. I beat the main part of the game in like 52 hours while doing very, very little amount of side quests...which is too damn long imo.



Wuss.


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol, that is why you don't take the whole game in within a week, space it out with another game. You will burn yourself out that way.



I know if I put in Blazblue or something in, I will never go back to Graces f. I'm odd like that. If I don't play an RPG straight I would eventually play very little of it to actually not playing any of it at all anymore. I technically beaten Graces f already but they got this bonus epilogue thing called Legacy and Legends or something which takes place six months after the ending.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 26, 2012)

same; thats what happened with me with NEIR, Abyss and RoF.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol Aint gonna lie, I did the same with NIER.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

That happened to me with a couple games before. Like Eternal Sonata. The end dungeon was atrocious.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 26, 2012)

*Thousand Year Door update.* 

I am so confused right now.... to those who have played this, maybe you can help me out here... 

Why does a Mario game have a good story?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

You ever played Mario RPG? It's like that game but not at all like it and a lot better.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 26, 2012)

No I haven't played it yet, as I have said many times here already. You should always read my posts. They're important.  

Thousand Year Door is pretty awesome, so Mario RPG has its work cut out for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I read your posts, I just don't remember them all. I'm not Detective; I don't have an eidetic memory.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I read your posts, I just don't remember them all. I'm not Detective; I don't have a good memory since I am 2x older than you.




Fixed. 
/10char


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not even that old!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 26, 2012)

hahaha, Eternal sonata is anotehr one i left behind; forgot where i was, somewhere in beginning. Battle system is great though.,


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, it was a really fun game. I wish more games were fun like that. Though it did have that shitty block system.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, it was a really fun game. I wish more games were fun like that. Though it did have that shitty block system.



Learn to have faster reflexes!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 26, 2012)

Agh, i know what you mean; the timing is difficult and it can mean the dif from getting hit by 200 dmg or like 40. Bullshit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

My reflexes are fine. I beat the damn game. I'm just saying it was pointless and kind of annoying. The only time I had trouble with it was at this one general guy you have to fight where he could kill you in like two hits if you didn't block.


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> same; thats what happened with me with NEIR, Abyss and RoF.





Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol Aint gonna lie, I did the same with NIER.



LOL you guys should finish it though. Unlike Graces f its not really too long. I finished it in a few days....well that's only counting the first playthrough.

And my boi Yasuri got banned. He had cutest set ever.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

LOLOL he got banned cuz his Moe set?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't know the reason but I'm guessing so.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

That makes no sense, nothing was wrong with it, so that can't be the reason.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

NEIR was a great game. Beat that thing three times.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

I died so many times in that game ><


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I think I died against that giant eyeball monster on accident or something.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2012)

So guys, I got Baten Kaitos.. Origins is the issue now. Hard to find.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 26, 2012)

NEIR has best music so far this gen maybe. maybe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Maybe.

Until they get an old-school Castlevania game out on the PS3.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 26, 2012)

Castlevania is my new fav series except for LoS did not play that one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

It's pretty damn good.

The music is almost always top-notch, too. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hmm...I'll see if I get it when i try to get Xenoblade.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol I am playing FFXII, dunno why, but shit is still gooooooood.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> NEIR





Itachifan727 said:


> NEIR






Saw some Dragon's Dogma footage, looks ok, will wait for bomba price though since my backlog is still huge.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 26, 2012)

It was like $17 so i got it. Rather that than 13-2 

Mother 3 and some of these bosses; fucking guitar is raping me.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Who was that harping bout DD so much? Was that Gnome? Nah wasn't him, was someone else.


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2012)

It was Kory.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

You beat the epilogue Esu?


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2012)

LOL nope, I was watching Spice and Wolf Season 2.



I also reviewed Haruhi...although I kind of half assed that review.



Hey Mura, how are the review to these? I did these while eating so....yeah.....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

So I've read, good job on it though.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2012)

Fucking .Hack has gotten expensive.

Part 4 of the first series is going for like 64 dollars.  I have all 4 of the first series at work, but it'd set me back over a hundred dollars.  Jesus.  I'll have to settle for getting GU.


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> So I've read, good job on it though.



Ah, thanks. You actually like that Haruhi review? Like no bullshit? I thought I half assed it. Then again, I guess every review doesn't have to be long as fuck.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Get dat .Hack Movie  When does that shit even come out?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ah, thanks. You actually like that Haruhi review? Like no bullshit? I thought I half assed it. Then again, I guess every review doesn't have to be long as fuck.



It was decent, you basically gave the gist of what its about. You could've went into more details of Nagato and the others but thats fine.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Where mah video review at Esu?  I wanna hear dat sexy voice.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Where mah video review at Esu?  I wanna hear dat sexy voice.



lol, here you go.



Edit: Oh video review. Yeah, okay. He told you why before.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

You son of a....I actually clicked that thinking it was a vid review. Shame on you, you supposed to be mah  too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You son of a....I actually clicked that thinking it was a vid review. Shame on you, you supposed to be mah  too.



lol my bad I read it too fast. I thought you just said review.


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Fucking .Hack has gotten expensive.
> 
> Part 4 of the first series is going for like 64 dollars.  I have all 4 of the first series at work, but it'd set me back over a hundred dollars.  Jesus.  I'll have to settle for getting GU.



.hack games haven't gotten expensive...they've been expensive for ages. Low as hell print on those game. I've still have only played the first .hack. 

I remember my first time getting .hack//Infection, which was actually around when it first came out unbeknownst to me until later. I was like 13 years old and I remember being at some damn store I forgot about (I think Target or something similar) and I saw it brand new behind a glass case and saw anime styled characters on the cover. I knew I wanted it then so I asked for it for Christmas. Sure enough...I got it...and it was the exact same copy (the only copy btw) from that store.

I remember popping it in and it said online MMO and I was like...oh shit I don't have internet and I can't play it...at first. Ah good times. I love that game. 

I could never find the sequels ever at my local game store when they released some years later.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

I think I started shitting bricks too when I read MMO on it. Then I kept going and saw it was okay.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2012)

Only episode 4 has any significant worth; the first three are not hard to find, nor particularly expensive.  But when the game is, on average, 14 dollars more than when it came out, sometimes as disc only, yeah, that's expensive.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, quarantine is through the fucking roof price wise. A couple years back I was looking for a copy. Nothing less than 50 dollars.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> I think I started shitting bricks too when I read MMO on it. Then I kept going and saw it was okay.



Didn't have internet back in that day and age eh?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Didn't have internet back in that day and age eh?



lol day and age. Who am I, CMX?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2012)

I gotten the games when they came out back in the day so that part wasn't much of a problem. Though anyone else who haven't, oh boy.

>checks amazon
> $400 for .Hack//Quarantine brand new


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Mura said:


> lol day and age. Who am I, CMX?



How old is you nukka?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> How old is you nukka?



I'm 24, turning 25 next monday. *sighs* I'm getting older.

400 dollars? Yeah okay.....


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2012)

I like the series as much as the next person but fuuuuck no.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Mura said:


> It was decent, you basically gave the gist of what its about. You could've went into more details of Nagato and the others but thats fine.



Thanks. I just went ahead and changed the picture I used though.

I'll be 22 this Saturday.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm putting this in here since I don't feel like reviving the thread again.



Damn esura, your Birthday is that close to mine?


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Ninja'd for Dragon's Dogma.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I like the series as much as the next person but fuuuuck no.



I don't know which is worse....$400 for an old RPG or $400 for Fate/ZERO Season 1 on Blu-ray. My Fate/stay night fandom has its limits, and this is one of them. I'm actually surprised at how many people said they are purchasing that shit.

Animes are ungodly expensive in Japan, especially the ones with English subs.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Am your Sempai EsuMura.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee, you around CMX's age lol.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 27, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

